# China Outer Space Science, Technology and Explorations: News & Updates



## ahojunk

Commentary: From nothing to glory in six decades - China's space program
Source: Xinhua 2016-10-07 18:08:18

BEIJING, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- In China the number 60 is auspicious as it relates to a cyclic numeral system of the chronology. The past 60 years has seen China's space program develop from a concept to one success after another.

Saturday is the 60th anniversary of the beginning of China's space program. Over the past six decades, China has successfully developed its own processes and has become a space science power.

Like the United States and Russia, China's space program developed from advances in ballistic missile technology during the Cold War period. On Oct. 8, 1956, the Fifth Academy of the Ministry of National Defense was established, with Qian Xuesen at the helm.

A world-renowned rocket scientist and one of the co-founders of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Qian returned to China from the United States in 1955 and would become the "father of China's aerospace."

Since then, Oct. 8, 1956 has been called the starting point of China's space program.

With the dedication of engineers and scientists like Qian and thanks to the ever increasing national strength, China has taken its place as a member of the world's exclusive "space club" by achieving a number of great breakthroughs.

On April, 24, 1970, Dongfanghong-1 was sent into orbit, the country's first space satellite. Since 2016, this day has been called China Space Day.

On Oct. 15, 2003, Shenzhou-5, a manned spacecraft, successfully carried China's first taikonaut Yang Liwei into space, and on Dec. 15, 2013, the country's first moon rover successfully soft-landed on the lunar surface.

A total of 12 taikonauts have travelled in space. China has established the Beidou navigation and positioning system, and its Long March series of carrier rockets have been launched 236 times with a success rate of 97.5 percent.

Since the very beginning, China has understood that innovation was the only path to success.

Within the past 60 years, China has mastered a number of core technologies with completely independent intellectual property rights.

China's space program is now accelerating, but it has left its military roots behind. The future is science and exploration.

Last month, China's first space lab Tiangong-2 was successfully sent into orbit. It will dock with Shenzhou-11, the manned spacecraft, later this month so that taikonauts can live in the lab.

Its heavyload Long March-5 carrier rocket will blast off later this year. It shoulders the mission of sending China's space station into orbit around 2018. Deep space exploration is also on the agenda.

How about the next 60 years? As China's space program keeps growing, not even the sky is the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## lcloo

Regarding Qian Xuesen, below is a brief extract from Wikipedia, on interrogation of Nazi rocket scientist von Braun by Qian in Germany . Von Braun later went to US became father of US space program.


Von Kármán wrote of Qian, "At the age of 36, he was an undisputed genius whose work was providing an enormous impetus to advances in high-speed aerodynamics and jet propulsion."[2] Furthermore, the American journal Aviation Week & Space Technology named Qian its Person of the Year in 2007, and commented on his *interrogation of von Braun*, "*No one then knew that the father of the future U.S. space program was being quizzed by the father of the future Chinese space program."*[12]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*New company set up to develop space economy*
By Leng Shumei (Global Times) 08:24, October 21, 2016

*The commercialization of rocket launches will boost the industry by bringing space tourism income and attracting private investment, experts said.*

ChinaRocket Co. Ltd, a subsidiary of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the country's largest developer of ballistic missiles and carrier rockets, was established on Wednesday, marking the commercialization of China's space industry, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

"Chinese commercial space enterprises are lagging behind the global market due to lack of complete production chain in the commercial space industry and experience in commercial space activities like space tourism," Li Hong, president of the academy, said at a press conference on Wednesday.

*"Commercializing rocket launches will help develop the industry as many private companies will be interested in the sector,"* Jiao Weixin, a professor at the School of Earth and Space Science of Peking University, told the Global Times on Thursday.

Jiao said the establishment of the company signals that State-controlled space industry is stepping into ordinary people's daily life.

*Han Qingping, president of ChinaRocket, said at the press conference that the company would focus on keeping the cost 30 percent lower than an average launch through the "standardization of the interface between satellite and rocket as well as advance preparation."*

According to Han, *China will develop reusable sub-orbital vehicles in five to 10 years.*

*Han said the company will launch individual space travel services like "space taxi, free space ride and space shuttle bus" to promote the space economy.*

According to Xinhua,* ChinaRocket's individual space travel package would cost about $200,000.*

Huang Jun, a professor at the School of Aeronautic Science and Engineering at Beihang University, said that "many countries have been studying the reusability of carrier devices and aircraft, but it will take at least one to two decades before visitors can afford a space trip."
*

The market value of commercial space in China would reach 30 billion yuan ($4.6 billion) annually by 2020, Xinhua reported, citing Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket engineer at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. *
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1021/c90000-9130566.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese astronauts grow space lettuce for the first time*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

*Space exploration program launched*
2016-12-02 08:47 | China Daily | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

Researchers are already submitting ideas for projects for the 14th and 15th Five-Year Plan

The National Space Science Center affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Sciences has officially launched a program consisting of *five space exploration projects to be accomplished during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20)*.

The projects involve *a series of satellites and a spacecraft to study solar-geophysical activity, the water cycle on Earth, and cosmogenic origin of black holes, gravitational waves and gamma-ray bursts*.

"President Xi Jinping spoke of the importance of space exploration at a major sci-tech conference on May 30. It is necessary to promote the all-round development of space science, space technology and space applications via initiating these projects," said Xiang Libin, vice-president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The five projects were selected from a number of candidates sponsored by the academy's Strategic Priority Program on Space Science over the past five years.

"Under the State-funded Strategic Priority Program, we have already launched three satellites into space, achieving significant research results, which will be released in the coming few months," Xiang said.

China's first Dark Matter Particle Explorer satellite was launched in December last year, followed by the Shijian 10 satellite, which was launched and recovered in April, and the Quantum Experiments at Space Scale satellite that was launched in August.

"The research, design, production and launch of scientific satellites are a prolonged process that usually takes five to 10 years. A program that provides continuous support to promising projects means space scientists across the country are given a stable channel to demonstrate their ideas step by step," Xiang said.

The center has also begun soliciting research ideas from all space science institutes across China.

Researchers are able to submit an introduction to their research ideas to the center by the end of December. After the first round of expert reviews, the ideas with prospects for study will receive grants from the center for up to six months of in-depth study to form detailed research plans, some of which will be chosen as candidates for the country's 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) or 15th Five-Year Plan (2026-30) on space exploration.

"The primary criteria for selecting a candidate project is the prospect of scientific achievement," said Wu Ji, director of the National Space Science Center.

According to Wu, international research frontiers include cosmogenic origin and solar-geophysical activity.

"However, this is a bottom-up application process instead of a top-down deployment process, which means we have no intention of starting projects that cover all international frontiers. *We will only chose projects that Chinese scientists have an interest in and research capabilities to perform*," he said.

The satellites, when launched, will work in coordination with scientific facilities on Earth.

"For example, we have sent some researchers to work with the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory－which detected gravitational waves in February－in the United States. In the future, once waves are detected on the ground, we will turn our satellite immediately in the given direction to obtain more accurate data," Wu said.


********

_This is a very good development for space exploration in China._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Space exploration plans unveiled*
(Xinhua) Dec 02, 2016




The Einstein Probe satellite that will carry two X-ray telescopes of differing sensitivities to search for black holes, gravitational waves, gamma-ray bursts and other phenomena.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences' National Space Science Center has officially unveiled five space exploration plans to be accomplished during the 13th Five Year Plan period (2016-20).

These include

+ an Einstein Probe satellite that will carry two X-ray telescopes of differing sensitivities to search for black holes, gravitational waves, gamma-ray bursts and other phenomena;

+ an Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory to study the relationships between solar magnetic fields, solar flares, and coronal mass ejections;

+ a Water Cycle Observation Mission to improve scientists' understanding of the spatial and temporal distribution of the water cycle and related physical processes, as well as how the water cycle responds to global changes;

+ the Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Small Satellite Constellation Exploration Plan, comprised of four small satellites in different orbits that will traverse the polar regions at the same time but at different altitudes, in order to study the outflow of ions from the ionosphere to the magnetosphere;

+ and the Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, a joint project between the Chinese Academy of Sciences and European Space Agency to study the interaction between Earth's magnetosphere and the solar wind, while simultaneously monitoring the magnetosphere's plasma environment.

The National Space Science Center also began soliciting research ideas from all space science-related institutes across China on Thursday. Researchers have until the end of December to make a submission.

After the first round of expert review, the ideas with the best prospects will receive grants from the center for up to six months of in-depth study to draw up detailed research plans. Some of these could then be chosen as candidates for the country's 14th Five Year Plan (2021-25) or 15 Five Year Plan (2026-30) on space exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Great news. Hope all the plans pan out. It be interesting to get new information on black holes, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China starts collecting space program proposals*
2016-12-02 10:43 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China on Thursday began collecting proposals for future space science programs, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Research institutes, universities and the aerospace industry are *encouraged to make proposals for China's aerospace development in the next 10 to 15 years*, CAS said.

CAS plans to launch more science satellites by around 2020 to conduct science missions, such as *detecting electromagnetic counterparts to gravitational waves and understanding the Earth's water cycle*, according to CAS deputy head Xiang Libin.

The satellites include the *Einstein-Probe, the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory, the Water Cycle Observation Mission, the Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Exploration, and the Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer*, Xiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China to end 180-day human space survival experiment*
2016-12-13 10:26 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_





_Four Chinese volunteers who have been living inside a sealed capsule in Shenzhen for close to the last 6-months are now just hours away from completing their 180-day survival experiment this coming Wednesday.
(Photo: China News Service/Sun Zifa)_


Four Chinese volunteers who have been living inside a sealed capsule in Shenzhen for close to the last 6-months are now just hours away from completing their 180-day survival experiment this coming Wednesday.

The four scientists -- three men and one woman -- are taking part in this experiment designed to determine how well food, water, and oxygen can be used and recycled under controlled conditions.

The test of the "controlled ecological life support system" has been inspired by technology currently used in China's Shenzhou spacecraft.

Luo Jie is one of the volunteers. He says "The plants are mostly being harvested now. Many of the plants were sown earlier, and they're now in the harvesting phase. We're going to be out of our capsule soon. Not a lot has changed when it comes to the care of our plants. It's sort of the same thing every day. The plants need to be taken care of, so we take care of them every day."

The 13-hundred-40-cubic-meter sealed capsule has floor space of 370 square meters, and is divided into eight compartments, including living quarters, space for storage and the greenhouse.

Volunteers have cultivated 25 different kinds of plants inside the capsule, including wheat, potatoes, sweet potatoes, soybeans, peanuts, lettuce, edible amaranth and Chinese cabbage, among others.

The plants are part of a larger ecological system that helps recycle and regenerate oxygen and water, and will reduce the dependency on outside supplies.

Team doctor Tong Feizhou says they're trying to ultimately create a balance where a sealed pod could eventually become self-sustainable.

"I am mainly responsible for the last round of data collection from our experiments, as well as our medical monitoring and support. It's a huge amount of work", Tong said.

Outside of the sealed capsule, other scientists are also monitoring and observing how a hermetic environment affects people's physiological changes, biological rhythms, sleep patterns and psychological health.

Tang Yongkang, another of the volunteers, says they look forward to seeing the results of their tests once they're allowed out.

"I feel excited. We're getting out of the capsule soon. We have finished about 177 days of the 180-day mission, with only a couple of days left to go. Admittedly, I'm looking forward to getting out."

More than a dozen Chinese and overseas institutions are involved in the experiment, including the Astronaut Center of China, Harvard University and the German Aerospace Center.

As one might expect, the results of the experiment are considered critical to determining the viability of long-term space travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese deep space experiment volunteers emerge after 180 days*
2016-12-15 09:41 | Ecns.cn | Editor:Yao Lan





Space 180 volunteers Tang Yongkang, Luo Jie, Wu Shiyun and Tong Feizhou (right) emerge from the experiment, December 14, 2016. Four volunteers on Wednesday emerged from a 180-day long sealed space survival experiment, designed to assist China's plans for future deep space human exploration. The three men and one woman participated in the 'Space 180' experiment to help determine how well food, water and oxygen can be used and recycled under controlled conditions. The project was run by the Astronaut Centre of China, with the life support system inspired by technology currently used in Shenzhou spacecraft. (Photo: China News Service/Zhu Jiutong)






Space 180 volunteers Tang Yongkang, Luo Jie, Wu Shiyun and Tong Feizhou (right) emerge from the experiment, December 14, 2016. Four volunteers on Wednesday emerged from a 180-day long sealed space survival experiment, designed to assist China's plans for future deep space human exploration. The three men and one woman participated in the 'Space 180' experiment to help determine how well food, water and oxygen can be used and recycled under controlled conditions. The project was run by the Astronaut Centre of China, with the life support system inspired by technology currently used in Shenzhou spacecraft. (Photo: China News Service/Zhu Jiutong)






Space 180 volunteers Tang Yongkang, Luo Jie, Wu Shiyun and Tong Feizhou (right) emerge from the experiment, December 14, 2016. Four volunteers on Wednesday emerged from a 180-day long sealed space survival experiment, designed to assist China's plans for future deep space human exploration. The three men and one woman participated in the 'Space 180' experiment to help determine how well food, water and oxygen can be used and recycled under controlled conditions. The project was run by the Astronaut Centre of China, with the life support system inspired by technology currently used in Shenzhou spacecraft. (Photo: China News Service/Zhu Jiutong)






Space 180 volunteers Tang Yongkang, Luo Jie, Wu Shiyun and Tong Feizhou (right) emerge from the experiment, December 14, 2016. Four volunteers on Wednesday emerged from a 180-day long sealed space survival experiment, designed to assist China's plans for future deep space human exploration. The three men and one woman participated in the 'Space 180' experiment to help determine how well food, water and oxygen can be used and recycled under controlled conditions. The project was run by the Astronaut Centre of China, with the life support system inspired by technology currently used in Shenzhou spacecraft. (Photo: China News Service/Zhu Jiutong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Thanks to this woman, or the tree men can't survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Place Of Space said:


> Thanks to this woman, or the tree men can't survive.


Two women and two men would have been more interesting.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

*China plans to land probes on far side of moon, Mars by 2020*
AP — PUBLISHED about an hour ago

China vowed Tuesday to speed up the development of its space industry as it set out its plans to become the first country to soft land a probe on the far side of the moon, around 2018, and launch its first Mars probe by 2020.

"To explore the vast cosmos, develop the space industry and build China into a space power is a dream we pursue unremittingly," read a white paper setting out the country's space strategy for the next five years.

It says China aims to use space for peaceful purposes and to guarantee national security, and to carry out cutting edge scientific research.

The white paper released by the information office of China's Cabinet points to the growing ambitions of China's already rapidly advancing space program. Although the white paper doesn't mention it, China's eventual goal is the symbolic feat of landing an astronaut on the moon.

While Russia and the United States have more experience in manned space travel, China's military-backed program has made steady progress in a comparatively short time.

Since China conducted its first crewed space mission in 2003, it has staged a spacewalk and landed a rover on the moon in 2013 — the first time humans had soft landed anything on the moon since the 1970s.

Last month, two astronauts returned from a month-long stay aboard China's Tiangong 2 experimental space station, the country's sixth and longest crewed mission. A fully functioning, permanently crewed space station is on course to begin operations six years from now and is slated to run for at least a decade.

The white paper reiterated China's plans to launch its first Mars probe by 2020, saying this would explore and bring back samples from the red planet, explore the Jupiter system and "conduct research into major scientific questions such as the origin and evolution of the solar system, and search for extraterrestrial life."

The paper says the Chang'e-4 lunar probe will help shed light on the formation and evolution of the moon.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1304770/china-plans-to-land-probes-on-far-side-of-moon-mars-by-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

All the best  china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s major space activities planned for the next five years*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2016/12/27 17:20:06

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

China Plans to Land Probes on Far Side of Moon, Mars by 2020


By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
BEIJING — Dec 26, 2016, 10:59 PM



China has set out its space plans for the next five years, including soft landing a probe on the far side of the moon around 2018 and launching its first Mars probe by 2020.

China says in a white paper released Tuesday that it is determined to speed up the development of its space industry. While Russia and the United States have more experience in space travel, China's military-backed program has already made steady progress in a comparatively short time.

Since China conducted its first crewed space mission in 2003, it has staged a spacewalk, landed a rover on the moon, and launched two experimental space stations.

The white paper reiterated plans to launch China's first Mars probe to explore and bring back samples of the red planet by 2020.
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/china-plans-land-probes-side-moon-mars-2020-44408237


----------



## ahojunk

Nation to send unmanned probes to Mars, Jupiter by 2030
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 08:30, December 28, 2016


_





China launches space lab Tiangong-2 into space on Sept 15, 2016, paving the way for
a permanent space station the country plans to build around 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]_​
China plans to send unmanned probes to explore Mars and Jupiter by 2030, said a senior space official.

Wu Yanhua, deputy director of the China National Space Administration, said at a news conference in Beijing on Tuesday that the government has decided to send a robotic probe to Mars to orbit and land on the red planet around 2020. The probe will conduct scientific research on the Martian soil and atmosphere and search for signs of water.

"The project has proceeded well since it was approved in January. Now we have finalized the overall plan and begun to develop related equipment such as the Mars rover," he said.

A larger probe also will set off for Mars around 2030 to take samples and return to Earth, he said.

The conference was held by the State Council Information Office to issue the China's Space Activities in 2016 white paper, which reviews progress made in 2016 and discloses major tasks for the next five years.

Jupiter as well as its moons will be visited by at least one unmanned probe from China before 2030, Wu said.

Illustrations show the country's first Mars probe consisting of three parts — an orbiter, lander and rover. The rover will have six wheels and four solar panels.

The probe is expected to take nearly seven months before reaching the red planet, said Zhang Rongqiao, chief scientist of China's Mars exploration program.

The rover will carry 13 scientific instruments, weigh about 200 kilograms and work 92 days on the planet, according to Sun Zezhou, chief designer of the probe.

Wu also said Tuesday that the Chang'e 5 lunar probe will be sent to the moon by the end of 2017 to take samples and return to Earth. In 2018, Chang'e 4 will carry out the world's first soft landing — using rockets to slow descent — on the far side of the moon.

China has launched three robotic lunar exploration missions, including one that soft-landed a rover on the moon.

To realize China's grand aspirations, scientists have started to design a super-heavy rocket, the Long March 9, and plan to put it to use around 2030, Wu said.


********

_Mars by 2020 and Jupiter by 2030._

.


----------



## The SC

*White paper sets out China's vision as a space power*


 In-Depth Coverage 

(Xinhua) 19:39, December 27, 2016

China aims to become a space power, according to a white paper on the nation's space activities issued on Tuesday.

The white paper, titled "China's Space Activities in 2016," was the fourth white paper on the country's space activities issued by the State Council Information Office, following the previous three in 2000, 2006 and 2011.

"The white paper sets out our vision of China as a space power, independently researching, innovating, discovering and training specialist personnel," said Wu Yanhua, deputy chief of the China National Space Administration at a press conference.

China's space industry took off 60 years ago and April 24 was declared National Space Day in 2016 as a focus for pioneering spirit and enthusiasm for innovation, Wu said.

*PEACEFUL USE OF SPACE*

China always adheres to the principle of the use of outer space for peaceful purposes, and opposes the weaponization of or an arms race in outer space, the white paper said.

The country develops and utilizes space resources in a prudent manner, takes effective measures to protect the space environment to ensure a peaceful and clean outer space and guarantee that its space activities benefit the whole of mankind.

In the next five years and beyond China will uphold the concepts of innovative, balanced, green, open and shared development, and promote the comprehensive development of space science, space technology and space applications, so as to contribute to both serving national development and improving the well-being of mankind, according to the white paper.

*RAPID PROGRESS SINCE 2011*

The new developments are "manifested by markedly enhanced capacity in independent innovation and access to outer space," and "constant improvement in space infrastructure," said the white paper.

The progress is also evidenced by "smooth implementation of major projects such as manned spaceflight, lunar exploration, the BeiDou Navigation System and high-resolution earth observation system, and substantial achievements in space science, technology and applications."

According to the white paper, "the Long March carrier rocket series completed 86 launch missions, sending over 100 spacecraft into target orbit" from 2011 to November 2016.

In September and October 2016, the Tiangong-2 space laboratory and Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft were launched and formed an assembly that operates steadily, with the mission of carrying out science and technology experiments in space, the white paper said.

The mission indicates that "China has mastered technologies concerning astronauts' mid-term stay in orbit, and long-term ground mission support," according to the white paper.

*TASKS FOR NEXT FIVE YEARS*

China will continue its lunar exploration project in the next five years, and strive to attain the automated extraterrestrial sampling and returning technology by space explorers.

Around 2018, the nation will carry out the Chang'e-4 mission to achieve the first soft landing of mankind's probe on the far side of the moon.

The Chang'e-4 lunar probe will "conduct in situ and roving detection and relay communications at earth-moon L2 point."

China plans to launch its first Mars probe by 2020 and grasp key technologies for orbiting, landing and roving exploration.

It will conduct further studies and key technological research on the bringing back of samples from Mars, asteroid exploration, exploration of the Jupiter system and planet fly-by exploration, according to the white paper.

China plans to form a BeiDou network consisting of 35 satellites for global navigation services by 2020, and to start providing basic services to countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-century Maritime Silk Road in 2018.

China will activate the heavy-lift launch vehicle project in next five years, according to the white paper.

"Endeavors will be made to research key technologies and further study the plans for developing heavy-lift launch vehicles," said the document.

Breakthroughs are expected in key technologies for the overall system, high-thrust liquid oxygen and kerosene engines, and oxygen and hydrogen engines of such launch vehicles.

*INT'L COOPERATION*

Since 2011 China has signed 43 space cooperation agreements or memoranda of understanding with 29 countries, space agencies and international organizations.

China has taken part in relevant activities sponsored by the United Nations and other relevant international organizations, and supported international commercial cooperation in space. These measures have yielded fruitful results.

In the next five years China will conduct extensive international exchanges and cooperation concerning space in several key areas, such as construction of the BRICS remote-sensing satellite constellation, and construction of the Belt and Road Initiative Space Information Corridor.

Moreover, cooperative researches on space law, policy and standards and personnel exchanges will be further enhanced in the space field.

"China always adheres to the principle that international exchanges and cooperation should be strengthened on the basis of equality and mutual benefit, peaceful utilization and inclusive development." the white paper said.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/space/library/news/2016/space-161227pdo01.htm?_m=3n%2e002a%2e1900%2efu0ao0a9bc%2e1qwb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://spaceflight101.com/2016-space-launch-statistics/
*2016 Space Launch Statistics*
 December 31, 2016 


*



The year 2016 saw a total of 85 known orbital launch attempts operated by eight nations from space ports in nine different countries. 2016 ranks third in the current century in terms of the total number of orbital launch attempts, short to 92 attempts in 2014 and 87 in 2015, and tied with 85 attempts in 2000.*

*In the lead for 2016 are the United States and China, each with 22 orbital launch attempts. Russia was not able to keep its leading position in the number of annual launches it held since 2004 and ranks third with 19 performed launches. Europe's rockets flew nine times this year while India continued to catch up to the big players in the space business and carried out seven orbital missions plus a pair of sub-orbital technology demonstration missions to feed into future launch vehicle development. Japanese launchers flew four times this year, Israel launched one mission and North Korea carried out a single, controversial orbital mission.*

*2016 saw two failed launches on missions operated by China and Russia, China also suffered a partial failure and a pair of missions of the U.S. and Russia had close calls but achieved all mission success criteria. Furthermore, one operational orbital launch vehicle and its payload were lost in a testing accident.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

*Spotting Tiangong-2: How to See China's New Space Lab Overhead*


Now is a good time to view China's newly launched space lab.

Tiangong-2 launched Sept. 15 from China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center aboard a Long March 2F rocket. The orbiting laboratory, which is expected to be occupied by two astronauts later this month, should be readily visible to early risers over the next couple of weeks.

It will be available again in the first half of November, but during more convenient evening hours. [China's Tiangong-2 Space Lab Mission in Pictures]

*Regions of visibility*
The International Space Station orbits Earth in a 51.6-degree inclined orbit that ranges from 233 miles to 248 miles (376 to 399 kilometers) high and is visible from 95 percent of the inhabited land on Earth.

But Tiangong-2 (whose name means "Heavenly Palace" in Mandarin) orbits Earth at a somewhat lower inclination of 42.8 degrees and at a lower altitude of 122 to 214 miles (197 to 345 km). As such, it is visible from about 80 percent of inhabited land areas.

For places north of about latitude 60 degrees north, Tiangong-2 will never rise above the horizon to be visible. This includes much of Alaska, the northern half of Canada, Iceland, Norway, Sweden and Finland. And for places just a short distance farther to the south, Tiangong-2 will never get very high above the southern horizon, an altitude of less than 10 degrees (the apparent width of your clenched fist held at arm's length). This includes the cities of Juneau, Alaska; Edmonton, Canada; Dublin, Ireland; and Copenhagen, Denmark.

But for those regions of the globe from 42.8 degrees south (near Christchurch, New Zealand) to 42.8 degrees north (near Boston), Tiangong-2 can occasionally appear to arc high across the sky, even passing directly overhead at times. [Planets, Constellations and Meteors: Oct. 2016 Skywatching Video]

*What to look for*
The appearance of this newly launched Chinese spacecraft moving across the sky is not in itself unusual.

Truth be told, on any clear evening within a couple hours of local sunset and with no optical aid, you can usually spot a number of artificial satellites creeping across the sky like moving stars. Satellites become visible only when they are in sunlight and the observer is in deep twilight or darkness. This usually means shortly after dusk or before dawn.

What makes these upcoming passes so interesting is that you'll be able to see China's newest space laboratory module, which is expected to set the stage for the future of that country's ambitious space program — an important part of China's stepping-stone strategy to human spaceflight.

Between Oct. 9 and Oct. 24, Tiangong-2 will be visible across the United States, southern Canada and much of Europe as a morning object, sailing across the sky before sunrise. And from about Oct. 31 through Nov. 16, Tiangong-2 will be visible after sunset in the evening sky.

And this is a sight that should be easily visible to anyone, even those located in brightly lit cities. More often than not, Tiangong-2 should shine with a brightness of about magnitude +2, making it easily visible with the naked eye.

Magnitude 2 is as bright as Polaris, the North Star, on astronomers' brightness rating scale. The brightest stars are of magnitude 0 and +1; the faintest stars are in the range of magnitude +5 or +6 (the lower the number, the brighter the object). On its most favorable/highest passes, Tiangong-2 could shine as brightly as magnitude +1. For passes where it appears very low above the horizon, the Chinese space laboratory will appear dimmer, perhaps with a magnitude of only +3 or +4.





*When and where to look*
To find out the best time to view Tiangong-2 from your hometown, visit one of these two websites:

http://spaceweather.com/flybys/

http://www.heavens-above.com/

Each will ask either for your ZIP code or city, and respond with a list of suggested spotting times. Predictions computed a few days ahead of time are usually accurate to within a few minutes. However, these forecasts can change due to the slow decay of the object's orbit, so check frequently for updates.

Another great site is http://www.n2yo.com/?s=41765, which provides real-time satellite tracking. It shows you the locations over the Earth where any of a number of satellites may be, at any given moment during the day or night.

*Busy times ahead*
Tiangong-2 is the second operational component of China's Tiangong program, which aims to place a larger, modular station into orbit by the year 2023.

Later this month, Tiangong-2 is expected to have company. Shenzhou-11, a planned crewed mission of China's Shenzhou program, is scheduled to launch on Oct. 17. Shenzhou-11 will dock with the Tiangong-2 space laboratory; its crew of two will then stay aboard the lab for 30 days. A Tianzhou-1 cargo vehicle is also expected to dock with the new space lab to deliver supplies.

Tiangong-2 replaces the prototype module Tiangong-1, which launched in September 2011 and lost contact with ground stations last March. In September, after conceding they had lost control over the station, officials announced that Tiangong-1 would probably burn up in Earth's atmosphere late in 2017.

_Joe Rao serves as an instructor and guest lecturer at New York's Hayden Planetarium. He writes about astronomy for Natural History magazine, the Farmer's Almanac and other publications, and he is also an on-camera meteorologist for News 12 Westchester, N.Y._ _Follow us __@Spacedotcom__, __Facebook__ or __Google+__. Originally published on __Space.com__._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China to send record 30 missions into space in 2017*
Source:Global Times | Published: 2017/1/3 23:03:40

China plans to conduct some 30 space launch missions in 2017, a record-breaking number in the country's space history, said China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. 

Long March-5 and Long March-7 rockets will be used to carry out most of the space missions this year, the China News Service reported. 

Long March-5 is China's largest carrier rocket. The successful test launch of the vehicle in November in South China's Hainan Province will pave the way for space station construction, analysts said. 

Wang Yu, general director of the Long March-5 program, said 2017 is a critical year for China's new generation of carrier rockets and the Long March-5 rockets will carry Chang'e-5 probe to the space. The probe will land on the moon, collect samples and return to Earth. 

On the other hand, Long March-7, the more powerful version of Long March-2, will send China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 into the space in the first half of 2017, according to Wang Zhaoyao, director of China Manned Space Engineering Office. Tianzhou-1 is expected to dock with Tiangong-2 space lab and conduct experiments on propellant supplement. 

China conducted 22 launch missions in 2016 and 19 in 2015. The country successfully tested its Long March-7 rocket in June last year and has gradually shifted to new generation rockets that reduce the use of toxic rocket fuels. 

Last Month, China released a white paper on space activities, announcing plans to soft land Chang'e-5 on the moon by the end of 2017 and launch its first Mars probe by 2020. 

After Chang'e-5, China will launch the Chang'e-4 lunar probe around 2018 to achieve mankind's first soft landing on the far side of the moon and conduct in situ and roving detection and relay communications at Earth-moon L2 point. 

The white paper also says that in the next five years, China will provide space and aviation-related services to countries involved in the One Belt and One Road initiative, such as satellite communications, navigation and weather forecasting analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

ahojunk said:


> *China to send record 30 missions into space in 2017*
> Source:Global Times | Published: 2017/1/3 23:03:40
> 
> China plans to conduct some 30 space launch missions in 2017, a record-breaking number in the country's space history, said China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> Long March-5 and Long March-7 rockets will be used to carry out most of the space missions this year, the China News Service reported.
> 
> Long March-5 is China's largest carrier rocket. The successful test launch of the vehicle in November in South China's Hainan Province will pave the way for space station construction, analysts said.
> 
> Wang Yu, general director of the Long March-5 program, said 2017 is a critical year for China's new generation of carrier rockets and the Long March-5 rockets will carry Chang'e-5 probe to the space. The probe will land on the moon, collect samples and return to Earth.
> 
> On the other hand, Long March-7, the more powerful version of Long March-2, will send China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 into the space in the first half of 2017, according to Wang Zhaoyao, director of China Manned Space Engineering Office. Tianzhou-1 is expected to dock with Tiangong-2 space lab and conduct experiments on propellant supplement.
> 
> China conducted 22 launch missions in 2016 and 19 in 2015. The country successfully tested its Long March-7 rocket in June last year and has gradually shifted to new generation rockets that reduce the use of toxic rocket fuels.
> 
> Last Month, China released a white paper on space activities, announcing plans to soft land Chang'e-5 on the moon by the end of 2017 and launch its first Mars probe by 2020.
> 
> After Chang'e-5, China will launch the Chang'e-4 lunar probe around 2018 to achieve mankind's first soft landing on the far side of the moon and conduct in situ and roving detection and relay communications at Earth-moon L2 point.
> 
> The white paper also says that in the next five years, China will provide space and aviation-related services to countries involved in the One Belt and One Road initiative, such as satellite communications, navigation and weather forecasting analysis.




It is CASC that plans 30 launches in 2017. Launches of CASIC and commercial aerospace companies are not included.

That's show us, The Power of China's Space Industry and Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

China's lunar probe sets 'small goal': to retrieve moon dust samples in 2017
(People's Daily Online) 16:49, January 03, 2017

In 2017, China’s space industry will continue to move forward with a number of important projects, from lunar probes and the Beidou navigation system to experimental satellites.

_




Tianzhou-1 under test_​
*Cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 to deliver propellant to Tiangong-2*

China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 will be sent into the space in the first half of 2017, blasting off from Hainan province. It will dock with the Tiangong-2 space station to carry out experiments.

According to Li Jian, vice director of Beijing Aerospace Control Center, Tianzhou-1 has two independently designed propellant tanks. It will deliver one tank of propellant to the space station; the propellant for its own use can also be transferred to the space station.

The design of its orbit is different from those of previous spacecraft.

"The Shenzhou spacecraft completes 31 laps to finish docking," Li explained. "The cargo spacecraft can fly more laps to save fuel, which is used to adjust its position. The more [fuel] it saves, the more it can supply to the space station." Li said a fast docking experiment would also be conducted. After docking with Tiangong-2, Tianzhou-1 will operate for about six months.

_




Lunar probe Chang'e-3 lands on the moon. [File photo]_​
*Chang'e-5 lunar probe to retrieve moon dust samples*

China will launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe around December 2017. The probe will land on the moon's surface and retrieve moon dust samples.

According to Ye Peijian, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the Chang’e-5 is composed of four modules: a service module, a return vehicle, a lander and an ascent vehicle. After entering moon orbit, the lander and ascent vehicle will land on the moon. The sample-collecting device on the lander will take samples and place them aboard the ascent vehicle, which will take off from the moon's surface and dock with the service module and return vehicle. After transferring the samples to the service module, the ascent vehicle will separate from the service module and return vehicle. The service module and return vehicle will fly toward Earth and finally separate just thousands of kilometers away from the ground. The samples will be carried to Earth by the return vehicle.

According to Hu Hao, chief designer of the third phase of China’s lunar probe project, the Chang’e-5 weighs 8.2 tons. It will be launched by the Long March-5 rocket.

The Beidou navigation system will begin to build a global network in the new year. At present, there are 22 Beidou navigation satellites in orbit. Of them, seven are new-generation satellites.

“If we can launch 18 new Beidou satellites before 2018, a global constellation will be formed,” said Ran Chengqi.

China will also launch the Gaofen-5 remote sensing satellite and Chinasat-16 broadcasting and communication satellite among others in the new year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B launches second TJSW spacecraft for China*
January 5, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa




China kicked off its 2017 campaign with the successful launch of the second Tongxin Jishu Shiyan Weixing (TJSW) spacecraft from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. Launch took place at 15:15 UTC on Thursday using the Long March-3B/G2 ‘Chang Zheng-3B/G2’ (Y39) launch vehicle from the LC2 launch complex.


*Chinese Launch:*

This launch was set to be the final mission of 2016, which would have seen China become the dominate launch nation of the year. However, based on a tiebreaker rule, USA won the title with the same amount of launches in the 12 month period.

As with the previous launch of Communications Engineering Test Satellite -1 ‘TJSW-1’, there is isn’t much information regarding the satellite.

When TJSW-1 was launched on September 12, 2015, Chinese authorities said the new satellite was a geostationary communications technology test satellite to be mainly used to conduct a test on Ka-band in broadband communication (frequencies between 27 and 40 GHz).
Previous to the launch of TJSW-1, there were rumors circling on specialized Chinese space forums that pointed to the launch of the first Great Wall (Changcheng) satellite, a new series of Chinese satellites dedicated to early warning similar to the American Space Based Infra-Red Sensor satellites.

Back then, Japan’s Kyodo News reported that China was building a missile defense system to detect a ballistic missile attack. The report was based on Chinese military documents that referred the development of an experimental early warning satellite program.

Additionally, the report pointed out that China had started the development of an X-band radar system as part of a ground-based interceptor system.

Eventually, TJSW-1 was orbited in a geostationary orbit and no other information was revealed. Later it was known that the satellite had successfully deployed China’s first large aperture reflector antenna in orbit.

The same secrecy surrounds the launch of TJSW-2. Observers noted that a new launch was ‘added’ to the Chinese schedule with rumors of a new geostationary launch out of Xichang in late December. The lack of information and the nature of the launch preparations, with only marginal references to the payload, point to the secretive nature of the satellite.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles, mainly from the Chang Zheng-3A.




The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.




The first two stages – as well as the four strap-on boosters – use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.




The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with the specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.

Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.

Separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

Separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.




The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

No related posts.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/01/long-march-3b-with-second-tjsw/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*New map of the Moon under creation in China*
2017-01-05 15:47 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

Chinese scientists are drawing a 1:2.5 million scale geological map of the Moon.

Ouyang Ziyuan, first chief scientist of China's lunar exploration program, said five universities and research institutes have set standards for digital mapping and drawing of the Moon's geological structure.

A sketch version of the map, 4.36 meters by 2.2 meters, will be finished by 2018, and released by 2020.

The map will provide information on geology, structure and rock types and will reflect the timeline of the Moon's evolution.

Chen Shengbo, a geologist with Jilin University in northeast China's Jilin Province, and his team are responsible for drawing the lunar structure outline, just one part of the work. He said the map would clearly show lunar geography such as geographic fractures and the size, appearance, and the structure of craters.

Chen said mapping depends on data and images sent by circumlunar satellites from home and abroad. Lunar map making is not like drawing a map of the Earth, where scientists can go to the scene in person if they are not sure of their information.

China's satellites have captured global images of the Moon, which contribute to the precision of lunar maps.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chanakyaa

Congratulations !!


----------



## TaiShang

*Private firm inks intl contract for commercial rocket launch*
China Daily, January 16, 2017

Landspace Technology Corporation, a private aerospace company based in Beijing, said it has secured a contract with Gomspace, a Danish company, to launch a series of satellites.





China's Long March series carrier rockets. [Photo/Xinhua]​
It is the first time for a private Chinese company to provide satellite launching services to the international market, the company said Saturday.

According to the contract, Landspace will use its Landspace-1 rocket to put Gomspace's satellites into orbit in 2018.

*Landspace CEO Zhang Changwu said his company could not have won recognition from the overseas client without decades of efforts by Chinese workers in the aerospace industry, which has been developing for 60 years.*

The total value of the global aerospace market could hit 485 billion U.S. dollars by 2020, according to market estimates, with the market value in China alone reaching 800 billion yuan ($116 billion dollars) during the 2016-2020 period.

Sun Jiadong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the aerospace industry matters not only for space exploration, but also for economic and social development.

The civil aerospace industry has great potential and will grow very quickly, Sun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shotgunner51

* China aerospace firm to launch Danish satellites *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/1/15 22:38:40

*Landspace Technology Corp*, a private aerospace company based in Beijing, said it has secured a contract with *Gomspace*, a Danish company, to launch a series of satellites, the Xinhua News Agency reported Sunday.

It is the first time for a private Chinese company to provide satellite launching services on the international market, the company said on Saturday. According to the contract, Landspace will use its Landspace-1 rocket to put Gomspace's satellites into orbit in 2018.

Landspace CEO Zhang Changwu said his company could not have won recognition from the overseas client without decades of efforts by Chinese workers in the aerospace industry, which has been developing for 60 years.

The total value of the global aerospace market could hit $485 billion by 2020, according to market estimates, with the value in China alone reaching 800 billion yuan ($116 billion) during the 2016-20 period.

Sun Jiadong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the aerospace industry matters not only for space exploration, but also for economic and social development.

The civil aerospace industry has great potential and will grow very quickly, Sun said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1028945.shtml



*Private Chinese aerospace company signs first international contract for commercial rocket launch*
2017-01-14 19:39:11 CRIENGLISH.com






Landspace Technology CEO Zhang Changwu speaks at the signing ceremony,
Jan. 13, 2017. [Photo: Xinhua]​
A private aerospace company in Beijing has signed a contract with a Danish company involving the launching of a series of satellites using the Chinese company's LandSpace-1 rocket.

With the signing of the contract on Friday, Landspace Technology Corporation has become the first Chinese company to develop its own commercial rockets and provide services to the international marketplace.





Landspace Technology CEO Zhang Changwu shakes hands with Gomspace representative
at the signing ceremony, Jan. 13, 2017. [Photo: Chinanews]​
The launch will take place next year. A payload of satellites made by Gomspace, a company that manufactures small and micro-satellites and which has clients all over the world, will be put into orbit.

Landspace CEO Zhang Changwu said that next year's launch would not have been possible if not for the decades of efforts that have been made by Chinese staff in the aerospace sector.

"China's aerospace industry has been developing for 60 years, and we will take part in the next chapter," he added.

Market predictions show that the total value of the global aerospace market will reach 485 billion U.S. dollars by 2020. It has been said that the market in China alone will be able to reach 800 billion Yuan during China's 13th Five Year Plan, from 2016 to 2020.

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2017/01/14/2281s949740.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Name, logo design of China Mars Exploration Project online poll*
(People's Daily Online) 16:45, January 18, 2017





_A logo design for the China Mars Exploration Project (Photo/CCTV NEWS)_​
The top eight names and logo designs for the China Mars Exploration Project have already been selected during a preliminary assessment in Beijing on Jan. 16, CCTV News reported.

The evaluation committee consists of 32 experts, including astronautics authorities, graphic design professionals and celebrities. The eight name choices are: Fenghuang (phoenix), Tianwen (questioning heaven), Tenglong (flying dragon), Qilin (kylin, a mythical creature in various East Asian cultures), Zhuque (rosefinch), Huoxing (Mars), Zhuimeng (chasing dream), and Fengxiang (flying phoenix).





_A logo design for the China Mars Exploration Project (Photo/CCTV NEWS)_​
The global call for name and logo designs began on Aug. 23, 2016 and ended on Nov. 10, 2016. The 80-day solicitation saw 35,912 names submitted, of which 14,503 were accepted as valid; 7,439 logos were also sent in, of which 3,239 were valid.

A one-month online vote, starting from Jan. 20, will be arranged for the public to choose their favorite name and logo design from the shortlist. The evaluation committee will then conduct a final assessment based on the poll results. The official name and logo are expected to be released around China's 2017 Space Day.





_A logo design for the China Mars Exploration Project (Photo/CCTV NEWS)_​
China's State Council designated April 24 as Space Day in 2016, choosing that occasion to celebrate the anniversary of China's first satellite launch.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*China's First Cargo Spacecraft to leave Factory*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-17 16:43:22






BEIJING, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first cargo spacecraft will leave the factory, according to the website of China's manned space mission.

A review meeting was convened last Thursday, during which officials and experts unanimously concluded that the Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft had met all the requirements to leave the factory.

The take-off weight of Tianzhou-1 is 13 tonnes and it can ship material of up to six tonnes.

The spacecraft, which is scheduled to be launched in April from the southern province of Hainan, will dock with the Tiangong-2 space lab and refuel it.

It will be a crucial step for China in building a space station by 2020, as cargo spacecraft are required to ship necessities for astronauts aboard the space station.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-01/17/c_135990374.htm

Congrats China 
One more step forward to China's Space Station (CSS) in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

China schedules Chang'e-5 lunar probe launch
(China Daily) 08:43, January 23, 2017






_File photo shows a Long March 3C (CZ-3C) carrier rocket carrying a lunar orbiter for the Chang'e-5 lunar probe stands on the launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, October 23, 2014. [Photo/IC]_


China plans to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe at the end of November this year, from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern China's Hainan province, aboard the heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March-5.

The mission will be *China's first automated moon surface sampling, first moon take-off, first unmanned docking in a lunar orbit about 380,000 km from earth, and first return flight in a speed close to second cosmic velocity*, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

"With a weight of 8.2 tonnes, the lunar probe is comprised of four parts: an orbiter, a returner, an ascender and a lander," said Ye Peijian, one of China's leading aerospace experts and a consultant to the program.

The lander will put moon samples in a vessel in the ascender after the moon landing. Then the ascender will take off from the moon to dock with the orbiter and the returner orbiting the moon, and transfer the samples to the returner.

The orbiter and returner then head back to the earth, separating from each other when they are several thousands kilometers from earth. Finally, the returner will reenter the earth.

The development of Chang'e-5 has entered the end of its flight model phase, and relevant work is proceeding smoothly, according to CASC.

China plans to fulfill three strategic steps with the launch of Chang'e-5, "*orbiting, landing and returning*."

The country also plans to launch the Chang'e-4 lunar probe around 2018 to achieve mankind's first soft landing on the far side of the moon, and to conduct an in situ and roving detection and relay communications at earth-moon L2 point, according to the China National Space Administration.

"The country plans to send robots to explore both lunar poles," said the administration's vice director Wu Yanhua late last year, adding that plans to send astronauts to the moon were also being discussed.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*China’s Growing Ambitions in Space*
While Trump works to set out a new policy for NASA, China is set to conduct a record number of launches this year.
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/01/china-space/497846/






In his inaugural address, President Donald Trump said that the United States stands “ready to unlock the mysteries of space,” but given that he has yet to outline his NASA policy, it may be months before the country learns what that means. Meanwhile, China is moving boldly ahead with its own space-exploration efforts, and with little ambiguity about its mission. The country recently announced it would conduct about 30 launches this year. The target, if met, would be a record for China. The country conducted 21 successful orbital-launch missions in 2016, and 19 the year before that. The output puts China in a close second behind the United States, which saw 22 successful launches, and ahead of Russia, which conducted 16.

And there’s plenty more to come, according to a recent report from the China National Space Administration (CNSA), a quinquennial document that lays out the country’s space goals for the next five years. The report, released late last month, said CNSA will launch in 2017 its first-ever cargo spacecraft, headed for the space laboratory launched last year. In 2018, CNSA aims to land a rover to the far side of the moon, a first for humankind. And in 2020, it plans to land a rover on Mars, a feat that has been attempted by Russia and other European nations, but only successfully accomplished by the United States.

“Our overall goal is that, by around 2030, China will be among the major space powers of the world,” Wu Yanhua, the deputy chief of the National Space Administration, said recently.

While the report doesn’t mention it, Chinese space officials have said they would put astronauts on the moon by the mid-2030s.

The report demonstrates the growing capabilities of a burgeoning space program, one that’s often overlooked in a domain of other spacefaring nations, particularly the United States. China’s military-run space program began to take shape in the mid-1950s, at the start of the space race between the U.S. and the Soviet Union. Its efforts would be repeatedly derailed by political turmoil inside the country. Experts say the program is a decade or so behind the leading spacefaring nations, but it’s no rookie. China is only the third country to put its own astronauts into space, and, with Americans launching to space on Russian rockets, it’s currently only one of two that retains that capacity.

China first sent an astronaut into space in 2003. Yang Liwei, a former fighter pilot, orbited the Earth for 21 hours inside a Shenzhou spacecraft, launched by one of the Long March rockets. The pace of exploration quickened from there. In 2007, a Long March rocket sent Chang’e-1, an uncrewed orbiter, for a 15-month rendezvous around the moon. In 2011, CNSA launched Tiangong-1, the first component for a prototype orbital laboratory like the International Space Station. A Shenzhou spacecraft carrying three astronauts, including China’s first female astronaut, Liu Yang, successfully docked with Tiangong-1 a year later. China returned to the moon in 2013, landing the country’s first lunar rover. CNSA lost control over its would-be space station in 2016, but a successor, Tiangong-2, launched not long after. In November, two astronauts spent 30 days aboard Tiangong-2, China’s longest crewed mission, to study how to live and work in microgravity. The Americans and the Russians have spent years learning about surviving in orbit on the ISS, but for the Chinese, this was pioneering work.


China’s space activities represent “goals that any ambitious space country would want to pursue,” says John Logsdon, a professor emeritus at George Washington University who founded the Space Policy Institute there in 1987. And though China’s space capabilities are significantly behind those of the United States and Russia, particularly in deep-space exploration, experts say they’re about on par with Europe’s. (China and Russia have the technology to send people into space, while the U.S. doesn’t—at least until SpaceX and Boeing successfully test their NASA-sponsored Commercial Crew programs.)

But there’s no space race, Logsdon says, despite some of the headlines that tend to emerge whenever China launches anything.

Space exploration has always been as much a quest for geopolitical gain as it has for scientific discovery. The Americans and the Russians carried out launch after launch in the middle of the century not, first and foremost, for the sake of science, but in the name of national identity. China’s civilian and military space programs—and their motivations—are inextricably linked. Some analysts say it can be easy to overstate the influence of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army on space activities, and point out that the scientists and engineers on the civilian side are like scientists and engineers at NASA. But there is no solid delineation between the two. China’s ambitions in space are as strategic as the Vostok and Apollo programs of the 1960s.

“When you are the first country to land a probe on the far side of the moon, that says something about your science and technology, that says something about your industry,” says Dean Cheng, a senior research fellow at the Heritage Foundation, a conservative think tank in Washington, D.C., and one of the few Chinese-speaking analysts in the U.S. that focus on China’s space program. “It says something about what you can achieve that in turn is going to affect how countries view China when it comes to terrestrial issues, whether it’s border disputes, whether it’s building islands in the South China Sea, whether it’s Taiwan’s future.”

The Chinese government is notoriously secretive about both its civil and military space activities, but it has at times provided small glimpses of its work in the last decade. The Shenzhou 6 launch at the Jiuquan launch facility in 2005 was broadcast live. Foreign reporters were banned from attending the launch, and such access remains restricted. The same goes for private citizens, who are not likely to reach Jiuquan and other launch sites, which are located in remote areas. For outsiders, understanding the country’s pursuits requires reading between the lines. Take CNSA’s recent mention of China’s efforts to improve its satellite remote-sensing system, for example. “That’s also called a spy satellite,” Cheng points out.

Such is the two-side nature of space exploration: A rocket can launch a capsule to the moon—or a bomb toward an enemy.


“If I can monitor the oceans for ocean salinity, I can learn a lot of stuff about climate change. I can also learn about ocean conditions that might help me find submarines,” Cheng said. “Synthetic aperture radar can see through clouds and see all sorts of things, whether it is geographic features or whether it is an armored battalion under camouflage.”

China has spent the last decade demonstrating its technological abilities in cislunar space, the area between the Earth and the moon, where satellites and space telescopes alike reside. The country now operates more satellites than Russia does, though both are bested by the U.S. Through its Chang’e program, named for the goddess of the moon, China has shown it can maneuver spacecraft around the moon and rovers on its surface. Such advancements may not seem particularly noteworthy to some American observers, but that perspective is misguided, says Paul Spudis, a scientist at the Lunar and Planetary Institute in Houston. NASA is planning to launch an uncrewed spacecraft to orbit the moon in 2018, but Spudis wishes the U.S. would put more focus and funding into lunar missions than it has.

“The reason we’re interested in going back to the moon was not to repeat Apollo, and that’s why this trite saying used sometimes—‘been there, done that’—is really inappropriate because no one ever proposed to go back and redo what we’d already done in the 1960s,” Spudis says. “What we’re proposing to do is to go back to the moon to learn how to live and work productively on another world.”


China’s cislunar activities, particularly its crewed missions, are aimed at cementing its place as a major player in space. “Human space flight is generally recognized by scientists the world over to be the most expensive but least scientifically beneficial use of the human and fiscal resources national governments devote to space-related activity,” Gregory Kulacki, a senior analyst and China project manager at the Union of Concerned Scientists, an American nonprofit group, explains in an email. “The scientific benefits of crewed missions are small. But the geopolitical benefits are huge.”

For the same reason, American lawmakers in Congress have spent years telling NASA to get humans into space on its own—not for a desire for more scientific research, but because they don’t want to depend on Russia for the technology. Kulacki says Chinese scientists have told the government that robotic missions into deep space provide more scientific opportunities and cost less—but they’re not as flashy as a smiling spacewalker on the moon. 

Not all of China’s cislunar activities have been as civil as launching a rover. In 2007, the country deliberately launched a projectile at one of its defunct weather satellites and blew it up, sending thousands of pieces of debris soaring through Earth’s orbit. The anti-satellite test was the first of its kind since 1985, when the U.S. launched a rocket at one of its satellites. China did not confirm the test had occurred until after Western news reports emerged. The government received a public dressing-down from the international community, but maintained it wasn’t seeking to weaponize space. In late 2014, China asked the U.S. to share information about possible satellite collisions, an unprecedented move that was welcomed by the American security community. According to U.S. defense officials, China has continued to conduct anti-satellite tests. None have scattered significant debris, but security officials and analysts remain wary.

Inside China, space activities, civil and military, are used to stoke nationalist sentiment. Public opinion data is nearly impossible to obtain, and if pollsters were asking the Chinese population about their priorities, they wouldn’t start with questions about the moon, Cheng says. Manufacturers mention the space program in their ads in an attempt to assure consumers of their product’s quality, a particularly sneaky tactic in a nation with significant lapses in quality control. Cheng said he once drank bottled water with a label bearing a tiny image of a Chinese astronaut and the message “water used on the Shenzhou.” (U.S. manufacturers did the same in the 1960s; sales for the powdered fruit drink Tang rose after commercials started mentioning that the Gemini astronauts drank it in space.)

“The Chinese government has certainly tried to use space as part of its arguments for de facto legitimacy,” Cheng says. “It is no accident that senior science leaders are consistently photographed at the launch of major missions.”

If there is a space race anywhere, experts say, it’s inside Asia—and it’s more of marathon than a sprint. India put a spacecraft into the orbit of Mars in 2014. South Korea is preparing for rocket launch tests in 2019. And Japan is aiming to send its first lander to the moon in 2019.

Perhaps the feeling of a race has always been felt most acutely inside nations, between scientists and political leaders. When the Russians sent Sputnik up in 1957, Mao Zedong decided the Chinese would launch their own satellite to space in 1959, the 10th anniversary of the People’s Republic of China and a favored target for the completion of many projects of the Great Leap Forward, the leader’s ultimately disastrous attempt to rapidly industrialize the country. Scientists knew this would be impossible with the technology they had, and the deadline came and went. China would not launch a satellite until 1970, and political pressures would take precedence over preparedness once more. The first satellite was planned to feature sophisticated, data-collecting instruments. But the directive from the top to scientists was to “get it up, follow it around, make it seen, make it heard,” according to a history on China’s space activities Kulacki wrote in 2009. In the end, the satellite could only play the first few bars of “East Is Red,” an instrumental song glorifying Mao and his Cultural Revolution, as it whirled around the Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeraltofRivia

We just want to grow some vegetables in space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China looks to Mars, Jupiter exploration
(Xinhua) 14:47, January 30, 2017

China's plans for deep-space exploration included two Mars missions and one Jupiter probe.

China plans its first Mars probe by 2020, said Wu Yanhua, vice director of the China National Space Administration.

A second Mars probe will bring back samples and conduct research on the planet's structure, composition and environment, Wu said.

Also on the agenda are an asteroid exploration, and a fly-by of the Jupiter system.

China aims to become a space power around 2030 with an advanced and open aerospace industry and space infrastructure.

Key aerospace projects currently planned by around 2020 include manned space programs, lunar probes, the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and the Gaofen (High Resolution) observation satellite program, according to a white paper on space activities released late last year.


========

*China unveils top names for Mars spacecraft*
2017-01-30 08:37 Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China has released a short list of eight names for the country's first Mars spacecraft, which is scheduled to launch by 2020.

The eight names-- "Fenghuang" (phoenix), "Tianwen" (questions for heaven), "Huoxing" (Mars), "Tenglong" (soaring dragon), "Qilin" (Kylin), "Zhuque" (rose finch), "Zhuimeng" (chasing dreams) and "Fengxiang" (flying phoenix), were the top names chosen from over 14,500 choices submitted through more than 35,900 proposals entered by people worldwide.

China plans to launch its first Mars spacecraft by 2020, which will orbit, land and explore the Red Planet.

Proposals were accepted from August last year.

The eight names were selected via a jury review and online polls.

The final choice will be announced around Space Day, April 24, according to a moon probe and space program center under the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence, which solicited the proposals.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*China's Moon-Sampling Mission Targeted for November*







(Space) China is working to launch a sample-return mission to the moon before the end of 2017.

The mission, known as Chang'e 5, will be the first to bring lunar material to Earth since the Soviet Union's Luna 24 spacecraft did so in 1976.

*Liftoff of Chang'e 5 is scheduled to occur at the end of November*, according to China's state-run Xinhua news agency. The robotic craft will ride atop China's Long March-5 booster, departing from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern China's Hainan Province.



* Four-part probe*

According to Chinese news services, *the over-8-ton Chang'e 5 is comprised of four parts: an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a "returner" (an Earth re-entry module).*

The mission will be China's first automated moon surface sampling probe. After touching down, the lander will place lunar samples into a vessel in the ascender. Then the ascender will take off from the lunar surface to dock with the orbiter and the returner, which will be circling the moon together, and transfer the samples to the returner.

The orbiter and returner will then head back to Earth. The two craft will separate from each other far from Earth, with the returner module eventually re-entering and parachuting down to the planet's surface solo. 



* A history of lunar sample-return*

*If successful, the Chang'e 5 mission would be the first lunar sample return to Earth in more than 40 years.*

The former Soviet Union successfully executed three robotic sample-return missions in the 1970s: Luna 16 returned a small sample (101 grams, or 3.6 oz.) from Mare Fecunditatis in September of 1970; in February 1972, Luna 20 returned 55 grams (1.9 oz.) of soil from the Apollonius highlands region; and Luna 24 retrieved 170.1 grams (6 oz.) of lunar samples from the moon's Mare Crisium (Sea of Crisis) for return to Earth in August 1976.

And NASA's Apollo astronauts brought more than 800 lbs. (360 kilograms) of lunar material to Earth over the course of six landed moon missions from 1969 to 1972.



*Relay station*

China plans to fulfill three strategic steps with the launch of Chang'e 5: "orbiting, landing and returning."

The first spacecraft of China's ambitious moon program, the Chang'e 1 lunar orbiter, was launched in 2007, and Chang'e 2 followed in 2010. Chang'e 3, which included a lander and a rover, was launched in December 2013 and successfully landed softly on the moon.

Also on the country's moon exploration schedule is the launch of the Chang'e 4 lunar probe around 2018.

Chang'e 4 is designed to make the first-ever soft landing on the far side of the moon. (The mission was originally scheduled to launch in 2015 but was delayed, in case you were wondering why it's lifting off after Chang'e 5.) China also plans to launch a robotic probe to a gravitationally stable location beyond the lunar far side known as the Earth-moon Lagrange Point 2, to relay communications from Chang'e 4 back to Earth, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

"The country plans to send robots to explore both lunar poles," CNSA vice director Wu Yanhua said late last year, adding that plans to send astronauts to the moon were also being discussed, Xinhua reported. 



* Human exploration, too*

Also last year, Tian Yulong, chief engineer of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND), noted that "lunar exploration is endless."

Tian said that China is in discussion with the European Space Agency and other countries "*to build bases* and carry out scientific investigations on the moon, which will lay a technology and material foundation for human beings' landing on the moon in the future."


_Source: Space

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

ahojunk said:


> China plans to launch its first Mars spacecraft by 2020, which will *orbit, land and explore the Red Planet*.



Great. I can't wait to see what new discoveries the lander will find.


----------



## Shotgunner51

*



*

*CNSA boss outlines China’s space exploration agenda*
by Leonard David — April 5, 2017







COLORADO SPRINGS — China is pushing forward on a number of space fronts, including milestone-making robotic missions to the moon, as well as scoping out an automated Mars sample-return mission by 2030.

Yulong Tian, secretary-general of the China National Space Administration (CNSA), spoke here April 5 during the 33rd Space Symposium.

CNSA is the governmental organization of People’s Republic of China responsible for the management of space activities for civilian use and international space cooperation with other countries.

Yulong reviewed major elements of China’s 2016 “Space White Paper” — a sweeping outline for the next five years of robotic and manned spaceflight, Earth and space science, and an emerging, new thrust in commercial space.

“China is currently making policy for *commercial space activities*,” Yulong said.​
Concerning China’s *Beidou navigation system*, “by 2020, 30 satellites can provide services for global users,” Yulong said.​
Yulong said China plans to orbit “more than 30” *meteorological, ocean- and land-monitoring spacecraft* in the coming decade.​
In reviewing China’s interest in working with other nations, Yulong said that the country has signed more than 100 *space-cooperation agreements* with 30 countries and space agencies, and in the future “intends to cooperate with governments around the world,” in *climate change research*, *disaster prevention*, *space safety*, and *deep space exploration*.​
China is developing plans for deep space exploration over the next decade that will involve *Jupiter*, *Venus*, and *asteroid exploration*.

On China’s *manned space program* agenda, Yulong said a *cargo supply ship* is being readied for launch aboard a Long March 7 rocket this month. It will auto-dock with the *Tiangong-2 space lab* currently orbiting Earth unoccupied, but the mission is a step forward in building and resupplying a larger space station in 2022, he said.

Yulong said that work remains underway to ready the *Chang’e-5 lunar probe* for an end of November liftoff from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern China’s Hainan Province. The moon-bound probe will be boosted by a heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March 5.

Chang’e-5 is China’s first automated moon surface sampling mission and consists of four parts: an *orbiter*, a *lander*, an *ascender* and a *returner*.

The lander will place samples of the moon in the ascender, which then departs the lunar surface to dock with the moon-circling orbiter and the returner. The samples are to be transferred to the returner for a journey back to Earth.

Also on China’s Moon exploration agenda, Yulong said, is the *Chang’e-4* that’s slated to be launched in 2018. That probe is targeted to achieve the first-ever soft-landing on the far side of the moon, Yulong said.

Yulong said that China approved in 2016 a *robotic Mars lander* to be launched in 2020. A second step is a return sample from Mars by 2030, he said.

Asked about the challenges ahead in lobbing Mars samples back to Earth, Yulong expressed confidence.

“The Mars exploration for China…we have solved all the technical problems,” Yulong told _SpaceNews._

“We’re on track,” he said, but added that the investment in the Mars sample effort is still being pursued.​
http://spacenews.com/cnsa-boss-outlines-chinas-space-exploration-agenda/#sthash.Yqj68D9A.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Longlou aerospace town, in Wenchang*
2017-04-20 13:10 | Ecns.cn | Editor:Yao Lan





An aerial view of Longlou Town in Wenchang City, South China’s Hainan Province, April 14, 2017. Chinese officials have decided to develop the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center into a space industry base that will be known as the Hainan Wenchang International Aerospace City, in the previously little-known town. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)





An aerial view of Longlou Town in Wenchang City, South China’s Hainan Province, April 14, 2017. Chinese officials have decided to develop the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center into a space industry base that will be known as the Hainan Wenchang International Aerospace City, in the previously little-known town. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)





An aerial view of Longlou Town in Wenchang City, South China’s Hainan Province, April 14, 2017. Chinese officials have decided to develop the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center into a space industry base that will be known as the Hainan Wenchang International Aerospace City, in the previously little-known town. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)





An aerial view of Longlou Town in Wenchang City, South China’s Hainan Province, April 14, 2017. Chinese officials have decided to develop the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center into a space industry base that will be known as the Hainan Wenchang International Aerospace City, in the previously little-known town. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)





An aerial view of Longlou Town in Wenchang City, South China’s Hainan Province, April 14, 2017. Chinese officials have decided to develop the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center into a space industry base that will be known as the Hainan Wenchang International Aerospace City, in the previously little-known town. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


********

_Tianzhou 1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched from this area. _

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Int'l coalition set up to promote space cooperation*
(Xinhua) 09:03, April 24, 2017

XI'AN, April 23 -- A coalition was established Sunday in northwest China's Shaanxi Province to promote innovation and cooperation on space exploration under the the Belt and Road Initiative.

The coalition, set up in the provincial capital of Xi'an, *encompasses 48 universities, research institutes and academic organizations* at home and abroad. It was initiated by the Chinese Society of Astronautics and Xi'an-based Northwestern Polytechnical University.

Tian Yulong, secretary-general of China National Space Administration, said the alliance will boost exchanges on space innovation between its members and help joint training of high-caliber professionals.

China designated April 24 as Space Day last year to mark the anniversary of the country's first satellite launch Dongfanghong-1 in 1970.

Xi'an, home to more than 200 aerospace research centers and enterprises, will hold major celebrations on Monday.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Commercial space center to take off*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-25 
*Construction starts on first base for privately financed projects*






China's first man in space, Yang Liwei, compares his hand with his preserved print displayed at an exhibit about China Space Day at the National Museum of China in Beijing. JIANG DONG/CHINA DAILY


Construction began on Monday on *China's first commercial space industry center in Wuhan*, capital of Hubei province.

The Wuhan National Space Industry Base aims to attract *at least 100 enterprises involved in the space industry before 2020 and generate 30 billion yuan ($4.36 billion) in annual gross product by then*, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the main investor. The center will occupy 68.8 square kilometers in Xinzhou district.

Expace Technology, a subsidiary of CASIC that provides commercial launch services, will invest 1.7 billion yuan to build production and assembly plants for solid-fuel carrier rockets for commercial launches. The company plans to make about 20 rockets at the center each year, it said in a statement.

In China, a commercial launch usually means a space launch financed by an entity other than a Chinese government or military agency.

The CASIC Second Academy will invest 300 million yuan to construct a research, development and manufacturing complex at the center to make small satellites. *CASIC has said it will launch 156 small communications satellites into low Earth orbit, at an altitude of 160 to 2,000 km, before the end of 2025.* They would form a network capable of global coverage.

Monday was the second China Space Day. On April 24, 1970, China launched its first satellite, Dongfanghong 1.

Also Monday, *Expace Technology said it signed a contract with an unnamed domestic client to conduct four commercial launch missions in a week early in 2018.*

The missions will employ Kuaizhou 1A, a solid-fuel carrier rocket developed by the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan. The rocket has a liftoff weight of 30 metric tons and is capable of sending a 200 kg payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or a 300 kg payload into a low-Earth orbit. Unlike most Chinese carrier rockets, it uses a transporter-erector-launcher vehicle rather than a fixed launch pad.

The first flight of Kuaizhou 1A, to launch three small satellites, was in January at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

CASIC Fourth Academy began to develop Kuaizhou solid-fuel rockets in 2009 as a low-cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets.

Zhang Di, deputy director of the academy and chairman of Expace, said a new-generation Kuaizhou 11 is under development and will make its first flight before year's end.

He said Kuaizhou 11 will have a liftoff weight of 78 tons and will be capable of placing a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low Earth orbit at an altitude of 400 km.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's space telescope to see why black holes get "angry" *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-25 21:03:47_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BEIJING, May 25 (Xinhua) -- Black holes in space remain a mystery. One of their many secrets is why they get "angry". China will soon launch a space telescope in a bid to find out.

The Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), developed by Chinese scientists, will observe the black holes and neutron stars.

"Black holes will be the focus of our observation since they are very interesting, and can generate various types of radiation, including X-rays and high energy cosmic rays, as well as strong jets," says Zhang Shuangnan, the lead scientist of HXMT and director of the Key Laboratory of Particle Astrophysics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Scientists are curious about what the black holes are doing. So far about 20 black holes have been found in our galaxy. "We hope our telescope can discover more black holes. We also hope to better observe the black holes already discovered," says Zhang.

A black hole is a region of spacetime showing such strong gravitational effects that nothing - not even particles and electromagnetic radiation such as light - can escape from inside it.

There are two kinds of these "space monsters": black holes of stellar mass and supermassive black holes. Black holes of stellar mass are thought to form when massive stars collapse at the end of their lifecycle.

After a black hole forms, it can continue to grow by absorbing mass from its surroundings. Some scientists believe that by absorbing gas and other stars and merging with other black holes supermassive black holes of millions of solar masses may form. There is general consensus that supermassive black holes exist in the centers of most galaxies.

Black holes are key to understanding the origins of time and nature of space and the ultimate destiny of the universe, scientists say.

Despite its invisible interior, the presence of a black hole can be inferred through its interaction with other matter and with electromagnetic radiation.

Matter that falls into a black hole can form an external accretion disk heated by friction, forming some of the brightest objects in the universe.

The first black hole was discovered in 1972. Named Cygnus X-1, it is about 6,000 light-years from Earth and is a strong X-ray source.

"If a black hole does nothing, it cannot be found. But if matter falls into a black hole, it is accelerated and heated during the process, emitting X-rays. Scientists may get to understand the characteristics of black holes through the X-rays," Zhang says.

Some times a black hole is calm, but other times it's very "bad tempered." When a black hole gets "angry", it generates very strong X-rays or gamma ray bursts or jet-flows, Zhang says.

Other countries have sent about a dozen X-ray satellites into orbit, but most are suitable for observing only relatively calm black holes. However, HXMT is suitable for observing angry black holes and neutron stars, Zhang explains.

"We will scan the galaxy to track the 'tempers' of black holes. We are still not clear why some black holes suddenly get angry, since we haven't observed them for long enough," says Zhang. "We plan to make a thorough survey of the black holes and neutron stars in the galaxy."

Xiong Shaolin, a young scientist at the Institute of High Energy Physics of CAS, says the research will push forward the development of astronomy. "We hope to take X-ray photos of black holes in the future."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China launches advanced satellite navigation positioning system *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-27 23:24:23_|_Editor: Liu_





BEIJING, May 27 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday launched a national satellite navigation and positioning system. It is the largest in the country and boasts the widest coverage.

Li Weisen, deputy director of the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation, said that the system consists of 2,700 base stations, a national database center and 30 provincial level database centers.

The system, featuring faster speed, higher accuracy and wider coverage, will be compatible with other satellite navigation systems, such as the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and Global Position System (GPS), Li said.

According to the administration, the system is able to provide positioning service to transportation, emergency medical rescue and city planning and management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's space telescope to survey Milky Way*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-28 09:12:01| Editor: Yamei

BEIJING, May 28 (Xinhua) -- Many black holes and neutron stars are thought to be hidden in the Milky Way. Since they don't emit visible light, or are covered by dust, only X-ray telescopes can find them.

China will soon launch its first X-ray space telescope, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), with the aim of surveying the Milky Way to observe celestial sources of X-rays.

"Our space telescope has unique capabilities to observe high-energy celestial bodies such as black holes and neutron stars. We hope to use it to resolve mysteries such as the evolution of black holes and the strong magnetic fields of neutron stars," says Zhang Shuangnan, lead scientist of HXMT and director of the Key Laboratory of Particle Astrophysics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

"We are looking forward to discovering new activities of black holes and studying the state of neutron stars under extreme gravity and density conditions, and the physical laws under extreme magnetic fields. These studies are expected to bring new breakthroughs in physics," says Zhang.

Compared with X-ray astronomical satellites of other countries, HXMT has larger detection area, broader energy range and wider field of view. These give it advantages in observing black holes and neutron stars emitting bright X-rays, and it can more efficiently scan the galaxy, Zhang says.

The telescope will work on wide energy range from 1 to 250 keV, enabling it to complete many observation tasks previously requiring several satellites, according to Zhang.

Other satellites have already conducted sky surveys, and found many celestial sources of X-rays. However, the sources are often variable, and occasional intense flares can be missed in just one or two surveys, Zhang says.

New surveys can discover either new X-ray sources or new activities in known sources. So HXMT will repeatedly scan the Milky Way for active and variable celestial bodies emitting X-rays.

Zhang says other countries have launched about 10 X-ray satellites, but they have different advantages and therefore different observation focuses.

"There are so many black holes and neutron stars in the universe, but we don't have a thorough understanding of any of them. So we need new satellites to observe more," Zhang says.

The study of black holes and neutron stars is often conducted through observing X-ray binary systems. The X-ray emissions of these binary systems are the result of the compact object (such as black hole or neutron star) accreting matter from a companion regular star.

By analyzing binary system X-ray radiation, astronomers can study compact objects such as black holes or neutrons stars.

How do the black holes or neutron stars accrete matter from companion stars? What causes X-ray flares? These are questions scientists want to answer, and China's new space telescope might help.

Lu Fangjun, chief designer of the payload of HXMT, says the space telescope will focus on the Galactic plane. If it finds any celestial body in a state of explosion, it will conduct high-precision pointed observation and joint multiband observation with other telescopes either in space or on the ground.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/28/c_136321720.htm

http://www.financialexpress.com/lif...ay-space-telescope-to-study-milky-way/689643/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*ESA to assist China’s Chang’e-5 mission to the Moon and back*
ANDREW JONES
2017/05/30


The Ariane 5 V188 launcher carrying Herschel and Planck rises above ESA’s 15 m-diameter tracking dish at Kourou, French Guiana, on 14 May 2009. (Photo: ESA/A. Chance)
*TAGS: *

China's space program
ESA
Chang'e-5
Long March 5
CAST
Wenchang Satellite Launch Center
Paolo Ferri

twitter
facebook
google
email
RSS
The European Space Agency (ESA) will be providing invaluable assistance to China when it launches the Chang’e-5 mission to land on and retrieve samples from the Moon later this year.

Chang’e-5 is set to launch from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Centre in November and marks the final stage of China’s initial lunar exploration project. It will also be the first lunar sample return in over 40 years.

The complex and challenging mission will involve orbiting and landing on the Moon, then collecting samples, performing a lunar orbit rendezvous and returning to the Earth.

Following an agreement between European Space Operations Centre (ESOC) and China, the ESA tracking network (ESTRACK) will use two ground stations to receive signals and send commands, thus providing a vital link between the Chinese spacecraft and the ground.

Paolo Ferri, Head of the Mission Operations Department at ESOC, explains that ESTRACK support is fundamental for the success of the mission as it supports time and mission critical activities.

Two 15m antennae will support two critical phases of the Chang’e-5 mission: the initial phase after launch, with the ground station at Kourou in French Guyana, and the final phase, in which the sample-return capsule returns to Earth, supported by the station of Maspalomas* in the Canary Islands.

During the Launch and Early Orbit phase (LEOP), acquisition and radio contact with the spacecraft is a vital part of mission operations, especially if the spacecraft experiences issues that require fast intervention or, even worse, if the launcher misperforms and the spacecraft is not found in its expected trajectory.





_Above: Rollout of the first Long March 5 in October 2016 (China Daily/Su Dong)._

Kourou is ideal for first acquisition of the spacecraft immediately after launch, as the separation from the launcher typically occurs in the equatorial plane, Ferri says, but stresses there can be no mistakes.

“The station has to be ready and work at the right time and everything has to work - there is no second chance”.

“For the reentry support the ESTRACK tracking will be essential for the precise localisation of the landing site of the capsule. Again, missing this pass will endanger or delay the recovery operations.”

“The geographical location of the stations, together with the high quality and experience of the ESA teams are the reasons for China to entrust this critical activity to us,” Ferri explains.





_Above: Maspalomas station hosts a 15-metre antenna with reception in S- and X-Band (ESA)._

For both the launch and landing there will also be a Chinese ground station in parallel, to add redundancy in case of problems.

The Chang’e-5 reentry capsule is expected to land in Siziwang Banner, Inner Mongolia – the same landing area used for China’s Shenzhou human spaceflight missions.

This final phase is likely to take place less than a month after launch of Chang’e-5, with the earlier sample collection and ascent phases expected to be completed within a single 14 Earth-day-long period of sunlight over the landing site in order to reduce the risks and complexities of dealing with the extreme cold of nighttime on the Moon.

During the rest of the Chang'e-5 mission China will use their own, growing tracking network, including the lunar landing phase which will take place around 400,000 kilometres away from the Earth.

The last lunar sample return mission, the Soviet Union’s Luna 24, saw the ascent stage returned directly to Earth, but China has decided that the Chang'e-5 mission will include a lunar orbit rendezvous similar to that used to facilitate the US Apollo lunar landings.

The 8.2 metric ton Chang'e-5 spacecraft requires the power of Long March 5 heavy-lift launch vehicles, and consists of a lander, a return vehicle, a service module and an ascent unit, the latter two of which will rendezvous in orbit after the lander has loaded the ascent unit with samples. The return vehicle will then receive the samples before separating from the service module close to Earth and performing a skip reentry into the Earth’s atmosphere.





_The Chang'e-5 return capsule (right) and lander and ascent vehicles (left, background) (Framegrab/CCTV)._

This complexity hints that China will be looking to use aspects of the Chang’e-5 mission as experience for future grand missions, such as human lunar landings and a Mars sample return mission.

The Chang’e-5 probe was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and will be delivered to the launch site on Hainan in August. Meanwhile, ESA’s preparation work has already started.

“First our team has to identify the technical support requirements and document the interfaces between the spacecraft and the ground station”. As we have been supporting the entire Chinese lunar programme - Chang'e1, 2, 3 and 5T - in the past, most of these interfaces are already defined and tested. Nevertheless the configuration of the ground stations for this new mission has to be defined, implemented and finally validated as part of the preparation phase,” Ferri explains.


Follow

Planetary Society 

✔@exploreplanets
China's lunar sample return mission will pave way for future ambitions http://planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/2017/20170406-change-5-future.html …

1:57 AM - 7 Apr 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=850059886587125760


1919 Retweets


4949 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy





“Chinese ground support staff will be co-located at ESOC for the critical phases, also to ensure rapid and efficient communications - especially in case of unforeseen contingencies.”

The Kourou and Maspalomas stations are currently also used in support of ESA's Cluster and XMM-Newton scientific missions.

*Expanding cooperation*
This collaboration in tracking is just part of a broad and deepening partnership between ESA and China, and Paolo Ferri’s perspective gives a good indication of the mutual benefits and the possibilities for the future.

“International cooperation is always an enabler for both Agencies, and this is also the case for our long cooperation with China in the area of tracking and operations. We started in the last decade with Double Star, and then continued with all Chang'e missions.

“On the ESA side the cooperation has allowed us to gain experience on Moon activities, including tracking of the critical landing phase for Chang'e3 and for the reentry of the Chang'e-5T1 capsule, which required also delivery of high precision tracking information for localisation of the lander and of the capsule on the surface. This is extremely useful experience in view of future ESA and international activities on the Moon.”

As well as China Lunar Exploration (CLEP), which will also include the first ever landing on the lunar far side (2018) and will likely be extended with missions to the Moon’s poles in the 2020s, ESA and China last year cooperated on the Shijian-10 retrievable satellite, and are working on a joint solar science mission, SMILE.

It was recently widely reported that China and ESA have recently held discussions on cooperation related to ESA’s Moon Village vision, though these are likely to be at the level of approved missions rather than far-off planning a human outpost, especially as China is moving forward with its space station plans.

At the same time however, the future of global cooperation beyond the International Space Station in low Earth orbit is currently being shaped, with the projects and their constituent partners yet to be determined.

On this, ESA’s Ferri has an inclusive vision future: “I am convinced that space exploration is now coming out of the pioneering phase and can only further progress in the frame of a global cooperation among all space faring nations.”


_* Ownership of the Maspalomas 15m antenna was in April handed over from ESA to the INTA, a Spanish national organization. ESA still integrates the antenna in its operations network when required._


http://gbtimes.com/china/esa-assist-chinas-change-5-mission-moon-and-back

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China completes satellite station network *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-31 18:23:02_|_Editor: ying_





BEIJING, May 31 (Xinhua) -- A network of remote sensing satellite ground stations that cover all of China's territory and 70 percent of Asia passed its final acceptance examination on Wednesday.

The network is headquartered in Beijing and features three ground stations in a suburb in Beijing, Kashgar in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and Sanya in Hainan Province, respectively.

It will be used to support various remote-sensing systems, especially for the western part of the country and the South China Sea, according to the examination committee.

The project began in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China’s telescope on the Moon is still working, and could do for 30 years *
Andrew Jones
2017/06/05



​The Chang'e-3 lander on Mare Imbrium, imaged by the Yutu rover. (Photo: Chinese Academy of Sciences)

China’s Chang’e-3 lander and its Lunar-based Ultraviolet Telescope (LUT) are still operational, three and a half years after landing on the Moon.

The LUT has been monitoring variable stars and stars like our own Sun, and also performing low-galactic-latitude sky surveys during the daytime periods over Mare Imbrium, the area in which Chang’e-3 landed.

Wang Jing at the National Astronomical Observatories under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) told gbtimes that the lander was still waking automatically after hibernating during a 14 Earth-day-long period of nighttime on the Moon.

Chang’e-3 is still in contact with ground stations in China during these periods of sunlight and transmitting data from LUT, which is the only instrument on the lander that is still operational.

The lack of atmosphere makes the Moon a prime place for UV astronomy, which is not possible at low altitudes on Earth, and the LUT has yielded some interesting results.




_Above: An image of the Pinwheel galaxy captured earlier by the UV telescope on the Chang'e-3 lander (NAO)._

“The most significant scientific result from the LUT telescope is the water content in the lunar exosphere,” Wang says.

The lunar exosphere refers to the almost negligible amount of molecules above the Moon’s surface. If present in the Moon’s silicate rocks, OH and H2O molecules could be released due to micro-meteor impacts and the effects of the solar wind.

The presence of substantial quantities of water on the Moon would be a big boost for plans to establish a lunar habitat, as transporting water from Earth for astronauts would be very expensive. It would also serve as a potential source of oxygen and propellant.

However in situ measurements carried out by LUT revealed the concentration of OH/H2O molecules to be about two orders of magnitude lower than the values reported by previous missions, with the results reported in a paper by Wang and others.

*Durable extraterrestrial first *

While the Apollo 16 mission astronauts had a manual UV telescope, LUT is the first automated and remote operated telescope placed on an extraterrestrial body.

It has also been taking advantages of the unique conditions during lunar eclipses.

China has its own Planetary Data System, maintained by the National Astronomical Observatories of China, which allows people across the world to access and download data and stunning images from its lunar exploration missions.

Wang was speaking at an event at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) which opens formally on Tuesday.

Steve Durst, director of the International Lunar Observatory Association (ILOA) which has Chinese partners, stated during a presentation at the same event that the power source for the Chang’e-3 lander could last for 30 years.

The lander, which was expected to operate for a year, is powered by a Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generator (RTG) and solar panels. Durst hopes that the mission will receive the necessary support on Earth to continue well into the future.

Chang'e-3 was launched in December 2013, and has returned valuable scientific data from the Moon, adding to our understanding of our celestial neighbour. Chang’e-3 was due to awaken for its 44th lunar day on June 4.

The mission, which included the Yutu rover, also made China only the third country to soft-land on the Moon, following the United States and Soviet Union, and the first since the 1970s.

China's next mission to the Moon will be the Chang'e-5 lunar sample return spacecraft, which is set to launch in November.


China’s telescope on the Moon is still working, and could do for 30 years | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to select up to 12 new astronauts, including 2 women*
(People's Daily Online) 13:33, June 06, 2017

China will begin the process of selecting new astronauts later in 2017, when 10 to 12 candidates - including two female astronauts - will be chosen for the nation's next phase of space exploration, a manned space program official revealed.

Yang Liwei, China's first astronaut and also deputy director general of China's manned space program, made the remarks in an interview with Beijing Youth Daily. Yang added that preliminary research and experiments have already been completed.

"The first batch of astronauts were all bachelor's degree-holders selected from the PLA Air Force. Now we will give more consideration to aerospace engineers and other experts from broader society. They will more likely be postgraduates," Yang said.

While the new astronauts may not go through as demanding a physical training program as the previous two groups, their physical condition will still be strictly checked to ensure that they don't suffer from chronic diseases. They will also undergo training to be mentally tough so they can handle long hours in a narrow capsule in space.

China is ready to enter the third phase of its space program, which would require astronauts to set up and maintain a space lab. In the future, new astronauts will be selected every four years, according to Yang.

China plans to launch a Long March-5B rocket in 2019, and by 2022 will have launched two space lab experiment modules. Astronauts will be stationed for longer periods in space, during which time they will conduct multiple manned space missions and experiments. Yang predicted that Chinese astronauts would land on the moon by around 2030.

"Our missions will be safer and more comfortable. One day, we may go to Mars or even further," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> China plans to launch a Long March-5B rocket in 2019


China just launched CZ-5 (Long March 5) in November 2016, world's second largest operational SLV at the moment, let's see how CZ-5B goes.

*Comparison of orbital launch systems*
 Operational, and _Under Development (shaded)_, as of 2017 June 6th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

China
China's space program
*New Chinese astronaut selection and space station missions revealed*
ANDREW JONES
2017/06/06


The crew of Shenzhou-10 ahead of launch in June 2013.

China has provided an update to its human spaceflight plans, announcing that a third selection round of 10-12 astronauts - including two women - will take place this year, while outlines of crewed missions to the future Chinese Space Station (CSS) are taking shape.

While the two previous rounds drew on air force pilots, the third astronaut selection will seek candidates with more diverse backgrounds, reflecting the changing requirements for CSS objectives.

"Scientific experiments are going to be a major part of the new space station, so we're going to need astronauts who have the right backgrounds," said Yang Liwei, deputy director of China's manned space engineering office.

Yang, who became China's first astronaut in space in 2003, was speaking to Chinese media on Tuesday on the sidelines of the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) in Beijing.

China has sent 11 astronauts into space, most recently on the Shenzhou-11 mission last October, the country's longest by far at 33 days. 

View image on Twitter





Follow

Andrew Jones @AJ_FI
China's Wang Yaping appearing at #GLEX2017

9:19 AM - 6 Jun 2017




Crewed missions to the CSS will last for between three months and half a year.

*Building a space station*
China will also carry out at least four crewed missions across five years as it constructs the 60 metric tonne space station in low Earth orbit, Yang said.

The country plans to complete the three-module space station by around 2022, requiring around a dozen launch missions, according to Yang.

Missions will include launches of Long March 5 heavy-lift rockets to loft the 20-tonne modules to around 390 kilometres above the Earth, starting with the Tianhe core module in 2019, earlier slated for late 2018.

Long March 2F and Long March 7 launchers will be used for crewed missions and Tianzhou cargo spacecraft respectively.





_Above: Rollout of the first Long March 5 in October 2016 (China Daily/Su Dong)._

The CSS complex will also be joined by a co-orbiting space telescope, Xuntian, a two metre aperture Hubble-class observatory that can dock for maintenance and repairs.

*Refuelling tests continue*
Later this month Tianzhou-1, the country's first space freighter mission, will undock from the Tiangong-2 space lab in preparation for a another rendezvous, docking and a second test of the 29-step, five-day orbital refuelling process. 

The successful transfer of liquid propellant in microgravity to Tiangong-2 in late April was the primary objective for the Tianzhou-1 mission, marking a huge step towards a larger space station.





_Above: Tianzhou-1 (right) docks with Tiangong-2 in April (CCTV+)._

The second docking will be conducted from a different direction, in order to test the ability of the cargo ship to dock with the future Chinese Space Station from different directions.

http://gbtimes.com/china/new-chinese-astronaut-selection-and-space-station-missions-revealed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

China to conduct at least four manned space missions in five years
TECH & SCI
By Yao Nian








China will carry out at least four manned space missions over a five-year period to build a space station, China's first astronaut Yang Liwei said Tuesday.







China's first astronaut Yang Liwei gives a speech at China Foreign Affairs University on December 8, 2016. /VCG Photo

Two manned space missions will be conducted in 2020, said Yang, deputy director of China's manned space program office, at the 2017 Global Space Exploration Conference which opened Tuesday in Beijing.



China plans to complete construction on a permanent space station by 2022, aiming to carry out around a dozen launch missions beforehand, said Yang.



He said the country would launch the first core module of the station in 2019, followed by launches of two experimental modules.



The space station will enable astronauts to stay in space for three months to half a year, he said.



Yang said that astronauts are currently preparing for the space station program and that China will start selecting new astronauts this year.



(Source: Xinhua)


https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d4d444d3445444e/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Shotgunner51 said:


> China just launched CZ-5 (Long March 5) in November 2016, world's second largest operational SLV at the moment, let's see how CZ-5B goes.
> 
> *Comparison of orbital launch systems*
> Operational, and _Under Development (shaded)_, as of 2017 June 6th
> View attachment 401972


The Japanese have got quite advanced technology too but I doubt they will develop further to 100k level LEO launchers.


----------



## cirr

*Project Tengyun*






*Project Kuaiyun*






*Project Feiyun*






And more:
http://www.guancha.cn/Industry/2017_06_06_411958_1.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China discloses Chang'e 5 lunar probe landing site *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-07 13:07:29_|_Editor: MJ_





BEIJING, June 7 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e 5 lunar probe is expected to land in the Mons Rumker region, and to take moon samples back to earth at the end of the year, according to a Chinese space official.

Liu Jizhong, director of China Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center of China National Space Administration (CNSA), for the first time disclosed the probe landing site, an isolated volcanic formation located in the northwest part of the Moon's near side.

Liu also mentioned China's Chang'e 4 lunar probe. Delivering a report at the Global Space Exploration Conference, which opened in Beijing Tuesday, he said China's Chang'e 4 lunar probe, which is expected to be the first human carrying probe landing on the far side of the moon, would be launched in 2018, carrying 11 scientific payloads, including four developed by other countries.

He said lunar exploration had many international cooperation opportunities and that constructing the international moon village or international research station, proposed by European Space Agency (ESA), was also a long-term goal for China.

"China is planning and designing its future lunar exploration program. We will focus on the south pole region of the moon. The research on water and the permanent shadow area of the lunar south pole region will bring greater scientific discoveries," Liu said.

He said that China would push forward international cooperation in exploring the south pole of the moon, constructing lunar scientific research station and establishing long-term energy supply and autonomous infrastructures.

Liu proposed jointly exploring the lunar polar region and constructing the scientific research station as a guide for the international moon village or station, following international law.

He also proposed creating an open platform for cooperation in accordance with the principle of "sharing the risks and achievements," and to set up the International Union of Planetary Scientists and the International Union of Planetary Science College Students.

He said scientists from different countries might jointly formulate scientific objectives, develop scientific payloads and carry out scientific data research.

"Partners may develop probes and facilities independently, which will complement each other. Enterprises are also encouraged to actively participate in lunar exploration," Liu said. "Intergovernmental cooperation should be strengthened, and governments should co-ordinate existing deep space exploration infrastructures to share the resources and enhance investment efficiency."

At the conference, Wu Yanhua, vice administrator of CNSA, honored the international partners of China's Chang'e 4 mission, which will carry payloads from the Netherlands, Germany, Sweden and Saudi Arabia.

Since China proposed international cooperation on the Chang'e 4 mission last year, China has received more than 20 schemes from other countries.

"We support more international cooperation in China's future lunar and Mars missions, as well as exploration to the Jupiter system and asteroids that are still under discussion," Wu said.

"It is exactly what I was looking forward to," said Jan Woerner, director general of the ESA. "It will fit perfectly to the moon village, ESA's vision for international cooperation on the moon."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China is making preparations for manned lunar landing *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-07 00:19:41_|_Editor: MJ_







Yang Liwei, China's first astronaut and deputy director of China's manned space program office, makes a speech during the 2017 Global Space Exploration Conference in Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2017. The conference opened Tuesday in Beijing. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua) 

BEIJING, June 6 (Xinhua) -- China is making preliminary preparations for a manned lunar landing mission, said Yang Liwei, deputy director general of China Manned Space Agency, here on Tuesday.

It will not take long for the project to get official approval and funding, Yang said during a group interview at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017).

When asked whether he has any plan to step onto the Moon, Yang, China's first astronaut, showed great excitement. "If I am given the opportunity, no problem!" he said.

Wu Yansheng, president of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), also said that China is working on a manned lunar landing plan.

The mission will consist of a manned spaceship, a propulsion vehicle and a lunar lander. The manned spaceship and the lunar lander will be sent into circumlunar orbit separately, according to Wu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China Focus: Space race or cosmic cooperation? China strongly calls for the latter*

Xinhua, June 7, 2017

BEIJING, June 7 (Xinhua) -- China is looking towards increased cooperation with international space leaders, it stressed Tuesday at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) currently being held in Beijing.

In a letter of congratulations sent to the conference by Chinese President Xi Jinping, he said that China wants to enhance cooperation with the international community in peaceful space exploration and development.

Xi noted that progress in space science and technology will benefit people around the world and China wants to use space exploration achievements to create a better future for mankind.

"China is expanding cooperation with the United Nations (UN) in space exploration, and will disclose projects later this year," said Yang Liwei, China's first astronaut and current deputy director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office.

The country has previously undertaken bilateral cooperation with various countries and institutions and is now looking towards multilateral projects. China will carry out joint projects with the UN Office of Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) including astronaut training, space station scientific experiments and multilateral application of such experiments, said Yang.

"Rather than a space race, I think cooperation is always good and worldwide cooperation is even better. I hope we can breach Earth's crises by having worldwide cooperation in space," said Jan Woerner, director general of the European Space Agency (ESA).

"We should not try to duplicate everything, and if we join forces we can do even more with the same amount of money," he added.

The conference, which ends Thursday, was jointly held by the International Astronautical Federation (IAF) and the Chinese Society of Astronautics and follows the GLEX 2012 conference held in Washington D.C.

International space engineers and delegates from leading aerospace companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin and Airbus attended the conference.

SPACE ODYSSEY

Although China has completed many successful space exploration projects, the country's space expeditions are far from over.

At the conference, Yang said that China plans to use a Long March-5 carrier rocket to launch the core module of the country's manned space station in 2019 and build a space station around 2022.

With the International Space Station set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

China National Space Administration (CNSA) held a ceremony to recognize and thank the ESA and four countries, namely the Netherlands, Germany, Saudi Arabia and Sweden, for their participation in the Chang'e-4 lunar exploration to the far side of the moon which will be launched in 2018.

Liu Jizhong, director of the CNSA's China Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center said that later this year China plans to send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to collect samples, marking the third step in its lunar program.

He said that China is looking to offer cooperation opportunities in investigating the lunar south pole region, setting up an international moon village and carrying out experiments including energy supply.

Liu added that in accordance with the principle of "openness and cooperation, sharing both risks and achievements," China will create an open platform for cooperation enabling other countries to participate.

COOPERATION UNDERWAY

China has always advocated win-win cooperation between nations and it introduced the notion of building a community of shared destiny in late 2012.

To create peaceful cooperation in outer space, China has signed agreements with over 30 countries and organizations, including Russia, Kazakhstan, Germany, France, the ESA and UNOOSA.

China's contribution to the international space industry has included helping over 20 countries and regions with 50 launches, and exporting satellites to nine countries.

Scientific innovation was a central topic at the recent Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, with China proposing a Belt and Road Science, Technology and Innovation Cooperation Action Plan.

China also voiced its willingness to carry out more projects with Belt and Road countries in various fields, including satellite launches, maritime navigation and archaeological studies to enable more countries to benefit. 

http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2017-06/07/content_40982055.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Han Patriot said:


> The Japanese have got quite advanced technology too but I doubt they will develop further to 100k level LEO launchers.


Agree, I don't think JAXA will go solo and actively develop huge launchers, no such need.

I think Japanese will continue to focus on supplying technologies and components to international programs led by other sovereign agencies like NASA, in fact the rise of privately-funded spaceflight business (e.g. SpaceX, Kuang-Chi, Virgin) may give a boost to the whole supply chain. There about 80 prominent aerospace vendors in Japan, IHI Corporation is the biggest, others include Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Fuji Heavy Industries, Kawasai Heavy Industries, Kobe Steel and Toray Industries.


----------



## JSCh

*China Plans to Launch Chang'e-5 Lunar Mission on Nov. 30*
08:00 07.06.2017(updated 08:36 07.06.2017) 

_Director of the international cooperation department of China National Space Administration Xu Yansong stated that the third launch of the carrier rocket Long March 5 with the satellite Chang'e-5 will take place in the end of November, approximately on November 30._

BEIJING (Sputnik) — China plans to launch Chang'e-5 lunar mission on November 30, Director of the international cooperation department of China National Space Administration Xu Yansong told Sputnik Wednesday.

"The third launch of the carrier rocket Long March 5 with the satellite Chang'e-5 will take place in the end of November, approximately on November 30. These are our plans so far," Xu said on the sidelines of the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX) 2017.​
As part of its lunar program, China plans the launch of the satellite that would collect the samples of the Moon soil and return to Earth.

GLEX-2017 is carried out in Beijing on June 6-8.

The second launch of China's high power carrier rocket Long March-5 [Changzheng 5] is planned for July 2, according to Xu Yansong.

"The second launch of Long March-5 carrier rocket is planned for the late June or early July, approximately July 2," Xu said on the sidelines of the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX) 2017.​
Media reported that the carrier rocket was already transferred to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center earlier in May in preparation for launching a communications satellite.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201706071054384653-china-space-program/























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Configuration and manipulation of soft robotics for on-orbit servicing*
June 5, 2017
 


​The hybrid structure of the space soft robot for OOS. Credit: ©Science China Press

Traditional rigid-bodied robots are stiff, with few degrees of freedom, placing limits on many applications. Recently, more engineers are learning from the soft flexibility properties of living beings to advance bionic soft robotics. The main characteristics of soft robots are flexibility, deformability and energy-absorbtion.

With respect to on-orbit servicing (OOS), soft robots have promising characteristics: (1) Flexibility (many degrees of freedom)—soft robots can adapt to the unstructured space environment. (2) Deformability—soft robots can perform multiple tasks, which can lighten the payload of spacecraft. (3) Energy-absorbing characteristics—soft robots can improve safety and reliability when robots interact with targets or even humans. A recent paper published in _SCIENCE CHINA Information Sciences_ reviews the status and development of soft robotics and proposes a conceptual design of configuration and manipulation of a space-based soft robot.


---> https://phys.org/news/2017-06-configuration-soft-robotics-on-orbit.html


*More information:* Zhongliang Jing et al, An overview of the configuration and manipulation of soft robotics for on-orbit servicing, _Science China Information Sciences_ (2017). DOI: 10.1007/s11432-016-9033-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

BEIJING, June 3 (Xinhua) -- China will soon launch a space telescope, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), to observe pulsars in the galaxy of Milky Way, according to Chinese scientists.

"We are still not clear about the interior of pulsars," says Zhang Shuangnan, lead scientist of HXMT and director of the Key Laboratory of Particle Astrophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"Current physical laws cannot describe well the substances in the state of a pulsar, since no lab on Earth can create a density as high as a pulsar. So we have to conduct more observations of pulsars," Zhang says.

A pulsar is so strange that when the first one was discovered, it was mistaken for signals from aliens. There are still many mysteries about this kind of star.

It is found to be a highly magnetized, rotating neutron star, which emits two beams of electromagnetic radiation. This radiation can be observed only when the beam of emission is pointing toward Earth. It is much the same as how a lighthouse can be seen only when the light is pointed at an observer.

A neutron star is the collapsed core of a large star. Neutron stars are the smallest and densest stars known to exist. Though they typically have a radius of 10 km, they can have a mass about twice that of the Sun.

A neutron star is so dense that one teaspoon of its material would have the mass of a mountain over 3,000 meters high on Earth, or about 900 times the mass of the Great Pyramid of Giza. Most of the basic models for these objects imply that they are composed almost entirely of neutrons.

Neutron stars have very precise intervals between pulses that range from milliseconds to seconds. They are regarded as the most accurate astronomical clock in the universe. Scientists believe they can use pulsars as "lighthouses" to help navigation in future interplanetary or interstellar travel.

British astronomers Jocelyn Bell Burnell and Antony Hewish discovered the first pulsar in 1967. They nicknamed the strange signal LGM-1, for "little green men". It was not until a second pulsating source was found in a different part of the sky that the "LGM hypothesis" was abandoned.

To date, scientists have discovered more than 2,000 pulsars. The Milky Way is thought to have around 100 million of them, a figure obtained by estimating the number of stars that have undergone supernova explosions.

With their super strong gravitational and electromagnetic fields and high density, pulsars are regarded as natural laboratories of extreme physical conditions.

For instance, the magnetic field on the surface of a neutron star is at least a million times that created in the most advanced lab. In addition, neutron stars might be particle accelerators with the highest energy in the known universe. Scientists could study many phenomena that they cannot replicate on Earth by observing neutron stars, Zhang says.

Lu Fangjun, chief designer of the payload of HXMT, says long-time monitoring of pulsars could help unravel the mystery of their energy sources.

Scientists still don't fully understand how the pulses of neutron stars and the strong magnetic fields around them are formed. China's new space telescope might yield some clues, says Song Liming, deputy chief designer of the ground application system of HXMT.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/03/c_136336692.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Launch vehicle development plan (from GLEX 2017).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's space station to help maintain co-orbital telescope *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-07 13:37:39_|_Editor: MJ_





BEIJING, June 7 (Xinhua) -- China will develop and launch a two-meter-caliber space telescope, which will share the same orbit with the country's future space station, said Yang Liwei, deputy director of China Manned Space Agency.

The telescope will dock with the co-orbital space station for refueling as well as maintenance and exchange, Yang revealed at the ongoing Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) which began Tuesday in Beijing.

Used for large-scale, multi-color imaging and seamless spectroscope surveying, the space telescope is expected to provide observation data for astronomical and physical studies, said Yang, who is also China's first astronaut.

China will launch the core module of the country's manned space station in 2019 as the first step in completing the country's first space outpost.

The station, expected to begin operation by 2022 and orbit for at least 10 years, will be composed of three modules: core module, experiment module I and experiment module II. Each module will weigh more than 20 tonnes and together the three will be structured in a T shape, with the core module in the middle and an experiment module on each side.

The three modules will be equipped with advanced multipurpose facilities for scientific experiments in many fields, including space life science and biotechnology, microgravity fluid physics and combustion, and material science in space, Yang said.

With the International Space Station set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

The station, orbiting 340 to 450 kilometers above the Earth's surface, will usually accommodate three crew members, with a maximum crew capacity up to six during rotations, Yang said.

The crew will be transported to the station by Shenzhou spaceships, and airtight cargo, large extravehicular payloads and experiment platform will be delivered by cargo ships, he said.

China sent its first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 into space in April. Cargo ships will be sent to help maintain a space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite to provide data on quakes*
By Zheng Jinran | China Daily USA | Updated: 2017-06-08 07:33

China will launch its first electromagnetic earthquake monitoring satellite this year, making it a leading country in the field. The satellite will improve earthquake observation and forecasting, the top earthquake administrative authority said on Wednesday.

"China has established a seismological observation network nationwide, including 1,300 plus observation stations," said Zheng Guoguang, head of the China Earthquake Administration, at a conference showing technological improvements over the years.






The new satellite will be China's first space-based platform for earthquake monitoring. It is designed to remain in orbit for five years and record the electromagnetic signatures of earthquakes above magnitude 6 in China, and quakes above magnitude 7 elsewhere in the world, according to Shen Xuhui, deputy chief of the mission.

Information collected is expected to help scientists find common factors that can be used to develop earthquake forecasting technology, he said.

Zheng also spoke about technological improvements that have helped the country improve forecasting, disaster prevention and emergency rescue.

Now, within 1 minute, more than 100 million people can receive an earthquake warning message, the administration said. Also, a mobile phone application is available that can help residents plan for possible disasters by setting up hypothetical scenarios - distance between epicenter and home, strength of temblor - and see damage assessments.

Zheng said developed countries have a significant technology gap when it comes to earthquakes, and China lags in some respects. The country will promote seismological science and technology, making it among the best in the world by 2030, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China achieves key breakthrough in multiple launch vehicles*
(Xinhua) 20:34, June 08, 2017

BEIJING, June 8 (Xinhua) -- China is working on reusable launch vehicles and has achieved progress in some key areas, a carrier rocket official said Thursday.

The processes under development include parachute-landing and propulsion-landing, said Lu Yu, director of Science and Technology Committee of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017).

Reusable lift-body launchers will be developed in three stages -- rocket-engine partial reusable vehicle, rocket-engine full reusable vehicle and combined cycle-engine reusable vehicle, said Lu.

The Long March carrier rockets still have room for improvement, Lu said, adding that the CALT is developing a heavy-lift launch vehicle with a payload of 140 tonnes to low Earth orbit and 50 tonnes to lunar transfer orbit.

The heavy-lift carrier rocket is currently called the Long March-9, and it should be sent into space by 2030, he said.

According to Lu, a low-cost commercial medium launch vehicle, the Long March-8. is under development, and based on the Long March-8, a new high-orbit medium launch vehicle should be designed to improve the Long March series and enhance competitiveness.

Since China's space transportation system started in 1960s, a total of 17 types of launch vehicles have been developed. As of May 2017, Long March series carrier rockets have conducted 246 flights with a success rate of 96 percent, fulfilling missions including the launch of manned spacecraft, a moon rover and the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

Lu said that China has carried out international space transportation cooperation through piggyback- and commercial-satellite launches and in-orbit delivery.

As of present, the Long March series have finished 55 international launches, sending 64 payloads into orbit for more than 20 countries and regions.

China will also enhance cooperation by renting foreign launch sites to improve launch flexibility, building international launch sites at equatorial regions, and developing sea-based launch platforms with other countries, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *China achieves key breakthrough in multiple launch vehicles*
> (Xinhua) 20:34, June 08, 2017
> 
> BEIJING, June 8 (Xinhua) -- China is working on reusable launch vehicles and has achieved progress in some key areas, a carrier rocket official said Thursday.
> 
> The processes under development include parachute-landing and propulsion-landing, said Lu Yu, director of Science and Technology Committee of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017).
> 
> Reusable lift-body launchers will be developed in three stages -- rocket-engine partial reusable vehicle, rocket-engine full reusable vehicle and combined cycle-engine reusable vehicle, said Lu.
> 
> The Long March carrier rockets still have room for improvement, Lu said, adding that the CALT is developing a heavy-lift launch vehicle with a payload of 140 tonnes to low Earth orbit and 50 tonnes to lunar transfer orbit.
> 
> The heavy-lift carrier rocket is currently called the Long March-9, and it should be sent into space by 2030, he said.
> 
> According to Lu, a low-cost commercial medium launch vehicle, the Long March-8. is under development, and based on the Long March-8, a new high-orbit medium launch vehicle should be designed to improve the Long March series and enhance competitiveness.
> 
> Since China's space transportation system started in 1960s, a total of 17 types of launch vehicles have been developed. As of May 2017, Long March series carrier rockets have conducted 246 flights with a success rate of 96 percent, fulfilling missions including the launch of manned spacecraft, a moon rover and the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.
> 
> Lu said that China has carried out international space transportation cooperation through piggyback- and commercial-satellite launches and in-orbit delivery.
> 
> As of present, the Long March series have finished 55 international launches, sending 64 payloads into orbit for more than 20 countries and regions.
> 
> China will also enhance cooperation by renting foreign launch sites to improve launch flexibility, building international launch sites at equatorial regions, and developing sea-based launch platforms with other countries, he said.



Good going。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

Key feature will be its horizontal take-off, instead of vertical like traditional spacecraft – and it will be able to land at an airport


PUBLISHED : Thursday, 08 June, 2017, 8:33am
UPDATED : Thursday, 08 June, 2017, 11:50am







China has made “significant progress” in building a spacecraft that can take off and land using an airstrip the way planes do, a development that one expert says could narrow the space technology gap with the United States.

The spaceplane is being developed by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (Casic) as part of Beijing’s space programme. The aim is for it to carry both astronauts and cargo to and from space missions, Liu Shiquan, vice-president of Casic, a key defence contractor, said.

Liu revealed the plan at the Global Space Exploration Conference in Beijing on Monday.

A key feature of the spaceplane would be horizontal take-off, instead of vertical like traditional spacecraft, Liu told the official _Science and Technology Daily_.

China making plans to put people on the moon

That would make it similar to a normal plane, but it would be fast and powerful enough to move beyond the atmosphere and dock with other spacecraft, or a space station at near-Earth orbit – and it would be able to land at an airport.

Liu said the project team had finished almost all ground experiments and overcome key technical hurdles such as engine design and construction. He did not give a date for the first test flight.

Experts said the spaceplane, if successful, would make going to space cheaper and more environmentally friendly, while helping China to progress in the technology race with other countries.










“This is a milestone development. It means that China may be catching up with the US in the space race, and is trying to get ahead,” said Professor Zhang Tao, a scientist at Beihang University in Beijing, who led a national project developing new materials for the defence and space industries. News of the project comes after the US Air Force landed its experimental X-37B spaceplane in Florida last month, its fourth orbital test flight. Its main objective, the US military said, was to develop reusable spacecraft technology.

Zhang, who has been briefed on the project, said the Casic spaceplane was more sophisticated. He said the X-37B was launched vertically with a rocket and launchpad, while its bulky fuselage and small wings made it technically a small, unmanned version of a space shuttle.

But the Chinese spaceplane had a “slender, more aerodynamic body” that meant it could take off by wing and share ground facilities with military or even civilian aircraft, Zhang said.

China plans ambitious space mission to hunt and ‘capture’ asteroids by 2020

The Casic spaceplane would be a bigger version of Virgin Galactic’s White Knight Two, he said. The private company’s spacecraft was designed to carry six tourists for six minutes in space, while the Chinese spaceplane aimed to take astronauts and cargo to space stations.

The project was first proposed in the 1980s but remained on the back-burner for some time. Opponents said it was too risky, too costly and too challenging. The cheaper and more traditional Shenzhou spacecraft was instead chosen for manned missions. But the People’s Liberation Army has continued to fund the project, industry insiders say. And it could become a powerful weapon for the military – used for long-distance strikes or surveillance.










Spaceplane proposals have appeared elsewhere, but many were abandoned or making slow progress because of the technical challenges. Many test flights of White Knight Two have already been conducted but it has yet to travel above the atmosphere.
Cao Qingjie, professor of non-linear dynamics with the School of Astronautics at Harbin Institute of Technology, said the environment was quite different in space and the atmosphere, and spacecraft designed to do well in both often performed poorly. “The change of gravity alone can easily mess up flight control,” he said.

China’s space ambitions open up a world of wonder and opportunity

A researcher at Beijing Institute of Technology said the Casic spaceplane might have a hybrid engine, adding “the more complex an engine, the more likely it is to shut down in an accident”.

But Zhang said Casic’s announcement suggested most of the problems had been solved. “I expect a test flight soon,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onebyone

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...-may-be-nosing-ahead-technology-race#comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Plans to Launch Chang'e-5 Lunar Mission on Nov. 30*
> 08:00 07.06.2017(updated 08:36 07.06.2017)
> 
> _Director of the international cooperation department of China National Space Administration Xu Yansong stated that the third launch of the carrier rocket Long March 5 with the satellite Chang'e-5 will take place in the end of November, approximately on November 30._
> 
> BEIJING (Sputnik) — China plans to launch Chang'e-5 lunar mission on November 30, Director of the international cooperation department of China National Space Administration Xu Yansong told Sputnik Wednesday.
> 
> "The third launch of the carrier rocket Long March 5 with the satellite Chang'e-5 will take place in the end of November, approximately on November 30. These are our plans so far," Xu said on the sidelines of the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX) 2017.​
> As part of its lunar program, China plans the launch of the satellite that would collect the samples of the Moon soil and return to Earth.
> 
> GLEX-2017 is carried out in Beijing on June 6-8.
> 
> The second launch of China's high power carrier rocket Long March-5 [Changzheng 5] is planned for July 2, according to Xu Yansong.
> 
> "The second launch of Long March-5 carrier rocket is planned for the late June or early July, approximately July 2," Xu said on the sidelines of the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX) 2017.​
> Media reported that the carrier rocket was already transferred to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center earlier in May in preparation for launching a communications satellite.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/asia/201706071054384653-china-space-program/
> 
> View attachment 402087
> 
> View attachment 402088
> 
> View attachment 402089
> 
> View attachment 402090​






* How will China's lunar probe take back moon samples *
New China TV
Published on Jun 9, 2017

China plans to send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to collect samples in late 2017. The animated video explains how it will take back samples to the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Xinhua Insight: Moon or Mars? Heated discussion on human's next stop *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-09 20:07:24_|_Editor: xuxin_





BEIJING, June 9 (Xinhua) -- Back in 1969, Neil Armstrong, the first person to walk on the moon, uttered his famous words: "That's one small step for (a) man, one giant leap for mankind."

The statement has inspired ever since. More than 500 astronauts have entered space in the nearly five decades that have followed, and over 10 have landed on the moon.

Buzz Aldrin, the second man to set foot on the moon and Armstrong's companion in the Apollo 11 mission, gave a presentation on his ideas for visiting Mars at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017), which concluded on Thursday.

*WHAT IS THE NEXT STOP?*

Global leaders in space exploration have now set their sights on Mars, including China.

Wu Yanhua, deputy head of the China National Space Administration (CNSA), said that the country has started an unmanned Mars probe project and plans to launch a Mars probe around 2020.

Steve Eisenhart, senior vice president of the Strategic and International Affairs of the Space Foundation of the United States, said that Aldrin has been working on his idea for close to 30 years.

According to Aldrin's plan, humans may be able to land on Mars before 2039 and set up a station there. Eisenhart and Aldrin, while not representing the U.S. government or the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), agreed that Mars is a good destination for space exploration.

However, Jan Woerner, director-general of European Space Agency (ESA), said that the moon is a good stepping-stone before going to Mars.

"If we have a goal which is too far away, there might be roads in between those inspirations," said Woerner, adding that the moon is close enough to test and develop needed technology. "It's a very good test bed -- then go deeper into our solar system."

Tian Yulong, secretary-general of the CNSA, said that China is now in discussions with the ESA on co-building a "moon village."

Tian said that a house on the moon could be constructed within a week with materials brought from Earth as well as moon surface materials using 3D printing technology.

Yasuyuki Ito, associate director-general of the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, said that his generation was greatly affected by the Apollo program.

"Lunar exploration is our target. At the same time, we've also been discussing a Mars goal," he added.

Pascale Ehrenfreund, chair of the executive board of the German Aerospace Center, said that bringing humans to Mars is very difficult, as is raising funds for space exploration.

"We do things in steps. And the moon is one of the important steps on our way to Mars," she said.

*CHINA'S LUNAR EXPLORATION*

China's Chang'e lunar program, named after a legendary goddess, includes three phases: orbiting, landing and returning with samples.

Liu Jizhong, director of the China Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center of the CNSA, said the Chang'e 5 lunar probe is expected to land in the Mons Rumker region and to take samples back to Earth at the end of the year.

The probe landing site, an isolated volcanic formation located on the northwest of the near side of the moon.

"China is planning and designing its future lunar exploration program. We will focus on the south pole region of the moon. The research on water and the permanent shadow area of the lunar south pole region will bring greater scientific discoveries," Liu said.

According to Wu Yansheng, general manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), China is working on an idea for manned lunar landing.

The mission will consist of a manned spaceship, a propulsion vehicle and a lunar lander. The manned spaceship and the lunar lander will be sent into circumlunar orbit separately.

Yang Liwei, deputy director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office, said that China is in the preliminary stage of its manned lunar program and estimated that Chinese astronauts will be able to walk on the moon around 2030.

*LOW-COST SPACE TRANSPORT*

Without capable launch vehicles, humans are not able to go deeper into space.

China's Long March carrier rockets still have room for improvement, according to Lu Yu, director of Science and Technology Committee of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

He said that CALT is developing a heavy-lift launch vehicle with a payload of 140 tonnes to low Earth orbit and 50 tonnes to lunar transfer orbit.

CALT has made progress in developing reusable launch vehicles, including parachute landing and propulsion landing, said Lu.

Founded by U.S. entrepreneur Elon Musk in 2002, SpaceX aims to reduce space transportation costs and enable the colonization of Mars. It has developed the Falcon launch vehicle family and invested big in reusable technology for orbital rockets.

Aerospace transportation is now focused on low-cost ways to enter space, said Wang Guoqing, a CASC official.

Wang said leaders in space exploration have set up their own range of launch vehicles and systems, and reusing launch vehicles will become important for reducing costs.

"Breakthroughs have been achieved in reusable technology after 10 years of study. However, we still face challenges as reusable aerospace launches require high reliability and safety," he added.

*WIN-WIN SITUATION*

Chinese and global space leaders reached an agreement on cooperation in space exploration at GLEX 2017 -- no matter whether they aim for the moon or Mars.

"China is expanding cooperation with the United Nations (UN) in space exploration and will disclose projects later this year," said Yang.

The country has previously undertaken bilateral cooperation with various countries and institutions and is looking toward multilateral projects. China will carry out joint projects with the UN Office of Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA), including astronaut training, scientific experiments aboard space stations and multilateral application of such experiments, he added.

Liu also proposed creating an open platform for cooperation in accordance with the principle of "sharing the risks and achievements" and setting up the International Union of Planetary Scientists and the International Union of Planetary Science College Students.

"Rather than a space race, I think cooperation is always good and worldwide cooperation is even better. I hope we can breach Earth's crises by having worldwide cooperation in space," said Woerner.

"We should not try to duplicate everything, and if we join forces we can do even more with the same amount of money," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to establish simple ecosystem on Moon using plants, insects*
(People's Daily Online) 13:53, June 13, 2017




In the 2015 sci-fi box office smash "The Martian," an astronaut played by Matt Damon survives four years on Mars by planting potatoes on the alien planet - a scenario which Chinese scientists say is likely to be realized in 2018, albeit on a different celestial body.

According to the Chongqing Morning Post, a container filled with seeds and insect eggs will be attached to Chang’e 4, China’s second lunar lander, and will be sent to the Moon in 2018. The container, which is made from special aluminium alloy, will demonstrate the growing process of plants and animals on the Moon. It will also provide valuable data and experience for the future establishment of eco-bases on other planets.

“The container will send potatoes, arabidopsis seeds and silkworm eggs to the surface of the Moon. The eggs will hatch into silkworms, which can produce carbon dioxide, while the potatoes and seeds emit oxygen through photosynthesis. Together, they can establish a simple ecosystem on the Moon,” Zhang Yuanxun, chief designer of the container, told the Chongqing Morning Post.

According to Zhang, temperature control and energy supply are the biggest challenges for the establishment of an ecosystem on the Moon. To protect its contents from extreme temperatures, the container will be equipped with a layer of insulation and light pipes to ensure the growth of the plants and insects inside. Specially designed batteries with high energy density will also be installed on the container to provide a consistent energy supply.

The container, which is designed by Chongqing University and 28 other universities in China, has over 100 components. It is 18 centimeters long and weighs 3 kilograms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Home-grown BeiDou navigation system finds practical uses*

2017-06-14 09:16

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

*Unmanned tractors sow seeds pretty fast on an expansive cotton farm belonging to the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps, in Northwest China, where drones fly at a constant height of 1.8 meters above wheat plants and spray fertilizer on the growing crops.*

These marvels mark China's latest development in *precision agriculture*, which relies on autonomous vehicle technology supported by the country's home-grown BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

Accurate positioning based on BDS is essential for precision agriculture, said Zhang Ruifeng, head of the publicity department at the UniStrong Science and Technology Co, which is based in Beijing and offers satellite navigation and positioning services.

The firm successfully developed the "Huinong," or "Smart Agriculture" precision system, China's first self-developed autonomous farming machinery, in 2016, with a maximum error margin of 2.5 centimeters in straight line operations.

The Huinong system has widely spread in China's major grain-producing areas including Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region and Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The performance of the smart farming system has reached a globally competitive level, it can elevate agricultural productivity by 6 percent and the cost of such applications has been reduced by 30 percent as the technology is maturing in China, said Zhang.

In the next two to three years, BeiDou's applications in the agriculture sector are expected to play a bigger role, he said.

And, the firm is discussing cooperation terms with Russian and Kazakhstani firms on BDS-supported autonomous farming vehicles, Nan Shunxian, the General Manager of the strategic cooperation department of the firm told the Global Times Monday.

*Bikes and cities*

Besides the agriculture sector, BDS is being widely used in wearable devices, mobile healthcare, express deliveries, bike-sharing services, disaster prevention and relief, and other fields, according to an industry whitepaper released by the Global Navigation Satellite System and Location-based Services Association of China in May.

The growth of bike-sharing businesses in Chinese cities has boosted the use of BeiDou in the transportation sector, and is expected to create a 17 billion yuan ($2.5 billion) market by 2020.

Mobike, a major bike-sharing company, uses smart locks that support both GPS and BeiDou. One of its rivals, Ofo, said in April that it will soon use BeiDou-enabled electronic locking system.

The gross value of China's satellite navigation and positioning industry reached 211.8 billion yuan in 2016, up 22.1 percent year on year, according to an industry whitepaper.

Beidou's satellite precision positioning service has also been used by the Beijing Gas Group to detect and locate any gas leaks in its massive pipelines.

Sun Jiadong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said BeiDou has a wide range of applications and its satellite positioning service should be developed practically.

*Going out*

The BDS will also go out and cover countries and regions along the "One Belt and One Road" initiative route, providing basic positioning services for the route, and at the same time, a global satellite navigation system based on BDS will come into being by 2020, Ran Chengqi, an official at Beidou Navigation Satellite System, told the Smart BDS Precise Application Summit on Monday.

The summit also announced the establishment of a 40-member Belt and Road international satellite application cooperation alliance in an attempt to promote the services of BeiDou satellites, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The members of the alliance were not revealed.

In the second half of 2017, China will launch six to eight more BeiDou-3 satellites, accelerating its efforts toward the goal of providing navigation and positioning services to the countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road initiative in 2018 and beyond.

To date, China has already launched 22 BeiDou satellites into orbit, said Xinhua. By 2020, a flotilla of more than 32 BeiDou satellites in space will form a complete global satellite navigation system.

"By then, China's BDS, truly surpassing the Russian's Global Navigation Satellite System GLONASS, and Europe's Galileo, will become a competitive alternative to the US's GPS," Song Zhongping, a Beijing-based commentator, told the Global Times.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-14/261376.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's space telescope to observe black holes in Milky Way *
 New China TV
Published on Jun 14, 2017

China will soon launch the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts. How will it work in the space?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *China to establish simple ecosystem on Moon using plants, insects*
> (People's Daily Online) 13:53, June 13, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2015 sci-fi box office smash "The Martian," an astronaut played by Matt Damon survives four years on Mars by planting potatoes on the alien planet - a scenario which Chinese scientists say is likely to be realized in 2018, albeit on a different celestial body.
> 
> According to the Chongqing Morning Post, a container filled with seeds and insect eggs will be attached to Chang’e 4, China’s second lunar lander, and will be sent to the Moon in 2018. The container, which is made from special aluminium alloy, will demonstrate the growing process of plants and animals on the Moon. It will also provide valuable data and experience for the future establishment of eco-bases on other planets.
> 
> “The container will send potatoes, arabidopsis seeds and silkworm eggs to the surface of the Moon. The eggs will hatch into silkworms, which can produce carbon dioxide, while the potatoes and seeds emit oxygen through photosynthesis. Together, they can establish a simple ecosystem on the Moon,” Zhang Yuanxun, chief designer of the container, told the Chongqing Morning Post.
> 
> According to Zhang, temperature control and energy supply are the biggest challenges for the establishment of an ecosystem on the Moon. To protect its contents from extreme temperatures, the container will be equipped with a layer of insulation and light pipes to ensure the growth of the plants and insects inside. Specially designed batteries with high energy density will also be installed on the container to provide a consistent energy supply.
> 
> The container, which is designed by Chongqing University and 28 other universities in China, has over 100 components. It is 18 centimeters long and weighs 3 kilograms.
> 
> View attachment 403375
> 
> View attachment 403376​





*China to 'plant' potatoes on the moon*
CRI, June 14, 2017




Chinese scientists conduct experiments on the cultivation of potato seeds. [File photo/163.com]

Scientists in China have unveiled multiple tasks they plan to carry out as part of the lunar exploration program at the just-concluded Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) in Beijing.

Among them, *the creation of a "mini ecosystem on the moon's surface" is due to be led by researchers with Chongqing University*, reports the Chongqing Morning Post.

The "mini ecosystem" will actually be contained in an 18X16cm cylinder.

*It's due to be put on the moon's surface as part the Chang'e-4 mission in 2018,* according to Professor Xie Gengxin, head designer of the project.

*Potato seeds and the larvae of insects, including the silkworm, will be inside the cylinder.*

The goal is to determine whether the potatoes can grow on the moon, and whether the insects can survive.

If they can, this will be major step toward ultimately putting a fully-functioning human colony on Mars.

The project stood out from the 257 experimental ideas put forward to China's lunar exploration program.

Scientists and researchers from 28 different universities in China are now working on designing the hardware needed to carry out the various tests.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-06/14/content_41023534.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​*China launches space telescope to search for black holes, pulsars *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-15 11:39:35_|_Editor: Mengjie_





JIUQUAN, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched its first X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.

The 2.5-tonne Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, was sent into an orbit of 550 kilometers above the earth to help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes, and the strong magnetic fields and the interiors of pulsars.

Through the telescope, scientists will also study how to use pulsars for spacecraft navigation, and search for gamma-ray bursts corresponding to gravitational waves.

The result of the wisdom and efforts of several generations of Chinese scientists, Insight is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.













Launch video from Weibo -> #带着微博去旅行# 震撼发射！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> View attachment 403683
> ​*China launches space telescope to search for black holes, pulsars *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-15 11:39:35_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIUQUAN, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched its first X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> The 2.5-tonne Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, was sent into an orbit of 550 kilometers above the earth to help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes, and the strong magnetic fields and the interiors of pulsars.
> 
> Through the telescope, scientists will also study how to use pulsars for spacecraft navigation, and search for gamma-ray bursts corresponding to gravitational waves.
> 
> The result of the wisdom and efforts of several generations of Chinese scientists, Insight is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.
> 
> View attachment 403684
> 
> View attachment 403685
> 
> View attachment 403690​
> 
> Launch video from Weibo -> #带着微博去旅行# 震撼发射！



1st of 5-6 launches this month.


----------



## JSCh

*Hello! Mr. Black Hole*
6-15 16:09 XINHUA




​
Hello! Mr. Black Hole | XINHUA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft completes second in-orbit refueling *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-15 20:10:29_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their second in-orbit refueling at 6:28 p.m. Thursday.

The second refueling, lasting about two days, further tested the country's refueling technology and cemented technical results from the first refueling.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27, at an orbit of 393 kilometers above the earth.

Since Tianzhou-1 and Tiangong-2 have become a combination, space science experiments and applications have been conducted.

According to the flight plan, Tianzhou-1 will fly around Tiangong-2 and then carry out a second docking.

China is the third country, after Russia and the United States, to master refueling techniques in space, which is crucial in the building of a permanent space station.

As the International Space Station is set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*China launches remote-sensing micro-nano satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-06-15 20:10:33|Editor: An





BEIJING, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched two remote-sensing micro-nano satellites on a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert Thursday.

The OVS-1A and the OVS-1B, the first two satellites of Zhuhai-I remote-sensing micro-nano satellite constellation, are expected to improve the monitoring of geographical, environmental, and geological changes across the country, according to Beijing Institute of Space Science and Technology Information.

Compared with previous remote-sensing satellites, the OVS-1A and the OVS-1B are video satellites, featuring the function of conducting fast "gaze" observation. Its imaging scope covers more than 85 percent of global population.

The launch of the Zhuhai-I satellite constellation, composed of video micro-nano satellites, hyperspectral satellites and radar satellites, will be completed within the next two to three years.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/15/c_136368683.htm

*China In-orbit Auto-refueling: Second Test*



By Leonard David 



June 15th, 2017




Image from first refueling test as craft approached space lab in April.
Credit: CGTM

Chinese space officials report that a second refueling test has been completed.

The testing involves the country’s Tianzhou-1 and Tiangong-2 space lab.

This second refueling lasted about two days, reports China’s _Xinhua _news agency “and cemented technical results from the first refueling.”

As China’s first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1 was lofted into Earth orbit on April 20 from the Wenchang spaceport in south China’s Hainan Province. The first auto-docking with Tiangong-2 space lab took place on April 22, followed by the two spacecraft completing their first in-orbit refueling on April 27.





Larger Chinese space station to be constructed on orbit in the 2020s.
Credit: CMSA

*29 step program*

As reported earlier on CCTV-Plus, during its two-month flight in space, the cargo spacecraft is slated to refuel the space lab three times.

Each refueling is scheduled to demonstrate a different aspect to China’s approach to space refueling. The refueling procedure takes 29 steps to complete and lasts for several days each time.

In-orbit refueling has been deemed as a major need-to-have by Chinese space officials to further their future space station plans – a multi-module complex to be completed in the mid-2020’s.





Posted in Space News

http://www.leonarddavid.com/china-in-orbit-auto-refueling-second-test/

*China launches X-ray telescope via Long March 4B*
June 14, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa




Initially scheduled for launch back in 2010, China has finally launched the long-awaited Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT) using a Long March-4B (Chang Zheng-4) launch vehicle from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. Launch took place at 03:00 UTC from the 603 Launch Pad of the LC43 Launch Complex. The new orbiting telescope will be used to monitor pulsars and other objects that could help unravel the mystery of their energy sources.

*Scanning the hard x-rays:*

Compared with previous X-ray astronomical satellites, HXMT has a larger detection area, broader energy range and wider field of view. These gives it advantages in observing black holes and neutron stars emitting bright X-rays, and it can more efficiently scan the galaxy.

The Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope was initially proposed by IHEP (Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences) scientists Li Tibei and Wu Mei based on their innovative direct demodulation image reconstruction method.




The main scientific objectives of HXMT are to scan the galactic plane to find new transient sources, to monitor the known variable sources, and to observe X-ray binaries to study the dynamics and emission mechanism in strong gravitational or magnetic fields.

There are three main payloads onboard HXMT, the high energy X-ray telescope (20-250 keV, 5100 cm2), the medium energy X-ray telescope (5-30 keV, 952 cm2), and the low energy X-ray telescope (1-15 keV, 384 cm2). All these three telescopes are collimated instruments.

Using the direct demodulation method and scanning observations, HXMT can obtain X-ray images with high spatial resolution, while the large detection areas of these telescopes also allow pointed observations with high statistics and high signal to noise ratio.

It is expected that HXMT will discover a large number of new transient X-ray sources and will study the temporal and spectral properties of accreting black hole and neutron star systems in more details than the previous X-ray missions.

The payload module of the HXMT was developed by IHEP and Tsinghua University, while the satellite bus was developed by the Chinese Academy of Space Technology (CAST) based on the Ziyuan-2 / Phoenix-Eye-2 satellite bus.

Launch mass of HXMT is 2,800 kg and its dimensions are 2.0 by 2.0 by 2.8 meters.

*The Zhuhai-1 and ÑuSat-3 satellites:*

With a launch mass of 50 kg each, the Zhuhai-1 earth observation satellites are the video component of the Chinese Orbita Earth observation system. Two OVS-1 (OVS-1a and OVS-1b) satellites constitute the prototype OVS-1 video component. The operational Orbita constellation is to consist of video satellites (OVS-2), hyperspectral satellites (OHS-2) and small personal satellites (OPS 2).
The additional payload on this launch is composed by the Argentinian ÑuSat-3 “Milanesat” satellite that is the third satellite in the Aleph-1 constellation developed and operated by Satellogic S.A.. The Aleph-1 constellation will consist of up to 25 satellites.

The satellite has mass of 37 kg, with dimensions 450mm x 450mm x 800mm. The primary objective of the mission is to commercially provide Earth observation images to the general public, in the visible and infrared parts of the spectrum.

The satellite is equipped with cameras operating in visible light and infrared, and will operate in 500 km SSO orbit with inclination at 97.5°.

ÑuSat-4 and ÑuSat-5 will be launched in August 2017.

*The Long March-4B launch vehicle:*

The feasibility study of the Chang Zheng-4 began in 1982 based on the FB-1 Feng Bao-1 launch vehicle. Engineering development was initiated in the following year. Initially, the Chang Zheng-4 served as a back-up launch vehicle for Chang Zheng-3 to launch China’s communications satellites.

After the successful launch of China’s first DFH-2 communications satellites by Chang Zheng-3, the main mission of the Chang Zheng-4 was shifted to launch sun-synchronous orbit meteorological satellites. On other hand, the Chang Zheng-4B launch vehicle was first introduced in May 1999 and also developed by the Shanghai Academy of Space Flight Technology (SAST), based on the Chang Zheng-4.




The rocket is capable of launching a 2,800 kg satellite into low Earth orbit, developing 2,971 kN at launch. With a mass of 248,470 kg, the CZ-4B is 45.58 meters long and has a diameter of 3.35 meters.

SAST began to develop the Chang Zheng-4B in February 1989. Originally, it was scheduled to be commissioned in 1997, but the first launch didn’t take place until late 1999. The modifications introduced on the Chang Zheng-4B included a larger satellite fairing and the replacement of the original mechanical-electrical control on the Chang Zheng-4 with an electronic control.

Other modifications were an improved telemetry, tracking, control, and self-destruction systems with smaller size and lighter weight; a revised nozzle design in the second stage for better high-altitude performance; a propellant management system for the second stage to reduce the spare propellant amount, thus increasing the vehicle’s payload capability and a propellant jettison system on the third-stage.

The first stage has a 24.65 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,340 kg of N2O4/UDMH (gross mass of first stage is 193.330 kg). The vehicle is equipped with a YF-21B engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,971 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 Ns/kg. The second stage has a 10.40 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter and 38,326 kg, consuming 35,374 kg of N2O4/UDMH.

The vehicle is equipped with a YF-22B main engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 742 kN and four YF-23B vernier engines with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,922 Ns/kg and 2,834 Ns/kg, respectively).

The third stage has a 4.93 meter length with a 2.9 meter diameter, consuming 12,814 kg of N2O4/UDMH. Having a gross mass of 14,560 kg, it is equipped with a YF-40 engine capable of a vacuum thrust of 100.8 kN and a specific impulse in vacuum of 2,971 Ns/kg.

*Launch Site:*

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner – a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region – was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.




The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

Jiuquan was originally used to launch scientific and recoverable satellites into medium or low earth orbits at high inclinations. It is also the place from where all the Chinese manned missions are launched.

The LC-43 launch complex, also known by South Launch Site (SLS) is equipped with two launch pads: 921 and 603. Launch pad 921 is used for the manned program for the launch of the Chang Zheng-2F launch vehicle (Shenzhou and Tiangong). The 603 launch pad is used for unmanned orbital launches by the Chang Zheng-2C, Chang Zheng-2D and Chang Zheng-4C launch vehicles.

Other launch zones at the launch site are used for launching the Kuaizhou and the CZ-11 Chang Zheng-11 solid propellant launch vehicles.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/06/china-x-ray-telescope-long-march-4b/

* Zhongxing-9A (Chinasat-9A), CZ-3B/E - XSLC - 


A1436/17* - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255858E1135553-N255223E1142456 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 18 JUN 16:05 2017 UNTIL 18 JUN 16:51 2017. CREATED: 14 JUN 23:37 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China launches space telescope to search for black holes, pulsars *
Xinhua 2017-06-15 14:15:54





The Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), being lifted onto a Long March-4B rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China June 15, 2017. © AFP





A Long March-4B rocket carrying the Insight X-ray telescope lifts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert on Thursday. | AFP-JIJI

JIUQUAN, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched its first X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.

The 2.5-tonne *Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)*, dubbed _Insight_, was sent into an orbit of 550 kilometers above the earth to help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes, and the strong magnetic fields and the interiors of pulsars.

Through the telescope, scientists will also study how to use pulsars for spacecraft navigation, and search for gamma-ray bursts corresponding to gravitational waves.

The result of the wisdom and efforts of several generations of Chinese scientists, Insight is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.

Insight can be regarded as a small observatory in space, as it carries a trio of detectors -- the high energy X-ray telescope (HE), the medium energy X-ray telescope (ME) and the low energy X-ray telescope (LE) -- that cover a broad energy band from 1 keV to 250 keV, said Lu Fangjun, chief designer of the payload.

Based on the demodulation technique first proposed by Li Tipei, an academician of the *Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS)*, in 1993, the HE has a total detection area of more than 5,000 square centimeters, the world's largest in its energy band.

_"Given it has a larger detection area than other X-ray probes, HXMT can identify more features of known sources,"_ said Xiong Shaolin, a scientist at the Institute of High Energy Physics of the CAS.​
Chen Yong, chief designer of the LE, said X-rays of lower energy usually have more photons, so a telescope based on a focusing technique is not suitable for observing very bright objects emitting soft X-rays, as too many photons at a time will result in over-exposure.

But HXMT won't have that problem, as its collimators diffuse photons instead of focusing them. "No matter how bright the sources are, our telescope won't be blinded," said Chen.

According to Zhang Shuangnan, HXMT lead scientist, the satellite's developers found that a set of HXMT high-energy detectors, originally designed to shield background noises caused by unwanted X-ray photons, especially those from behind the telescope, could be adjusted to observe gamma-ray bursts.

The creative new function pushes the satellite's observation band up to 3 MeV and will get a very good energy spectrum, Zhang said.

_"We are looking forward to discovering new activities of black holes and studying the state of neutron stars under extreme gravity and density conditions, and physical laws under extreme magnetic fields. These studies are expected to bring new breakthroughs in physics."_​
Compared with X-ray astronomical satellites of other countries, HXMT has a larger detection area, broader energy range and wider field of view. These give it advantages in observing black holes and neutron stars emitting bright X-rays, and it can more efficiently scan the galaxy, Zhang said.

Other satellites have conducted sky surveys and found many celestial sources of X-rays. However, the sources are often variable, and occasional intense flares can be missed in just one or two surveys, according to him.

New surveys can discover either new X-ray sources or new activities in known sources. So HXMT will repeatedly scan the Milky Way for active and variable celestial bodies emitting X-rays.

_"There are so many black holes and neutron stars in the universe, but we don't have a thorough understanding of any of them. So we need new satellites to observe more,"_ Zhang said.​
_"Black holes will be the focus of our observation since they are very interesting, and can generate various types of radiation, including X-rays and high energy cosmic rays, as well as strong jets."_​





So far about 20 black holes have been found in our galaxy. "We hope our telescope can discover more black holes. We also hope to better observe the black holes already discovered."

Sometimes a black hole is calm, but other times it's very "bad tempered." When a black hole gets "angry," it generates very strong X-rays or gamma ray bursts or jet-flows, Zhang explained.

Other countries have sent several X-ray satellites into orbit, but most are suitable for observing only relatively calm black holes. However, HXMT is suitable for observing angry black holes and neutron stars.

_"We are still not clear why some black holes suddenly get angry, since we haven't observed them for long enough,"_ said Zhang. _"We plan to make a thorough survey of black holes and neutron stars in the galaxy."_​
A neutron star, or a pulsar, is so strange that when the first one was discovered, it was mistaken for signals from aliens. There are still many mysteries about this kind of star.

"We are still not clear about the interiors of pulsars. Current physical laws cannot describe the substances in the state of a pulsar well, since no lab on Earth can create a density as high as a pulsar. So we have to conduct more observations of pulsars."​
Since the detection of gravitational waves, scientists have been eager to find electromagnetic signals corresponding to the gravitational waves. This will be an important task for Insight.

Some scientists suspect that mysterious gamma-ray bursts could be electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves.

HXMT's effective detection area for monitoring gamma-ray bursts is 10 times that of the US Fermi space telescope. Scientists estimate that HXMT could detect almost 200 gamma-ray burst events a year.

_"HXMT can play a vital role in searching for electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves," said Zhang. "If HXMT can detect electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves, it would be its most wonderful scientific finding." _​
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/15/c_136367916.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

onebyone said:


> Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)





onebyone said:


> There are three main payloads onboard HXMT, the high energy X-ray telescope (20-250 keV, 5100 cm2), the medium energy X-ray telescope (5-30 keV, 952 cm2), and the low energy X-ray telescope (1-15 keV, 384 cm2). All these three telescopes are collimated instruments.





onebyone said:


> The OVS-1A and the OVS-1B, the first two satellites of *Zhuhai-I remote-sensing micro-nano satellite constellation*





onebyone said:


> Argentinian ÑuSat-3 “Milanesat” satellite


So yesterday CZ-4B (Long March 4B) took these cargo up to their respective orbits is that right? A quick summary:

HXMT which comprised of three telescopes
OVS-1A
OVS-1B
Argentinian ÑuSat-3 “Milanesat” satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shotgunner51 said:


> *China launches space telescope to search for black holes, pulsars *
> Xinhua 2017-06-15 14:15:54
> 
> View attachment 403883
> 
> The Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), being lifted onto a Long March-4B rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China June 15, 2017. © AFP
> 
> View attachment 403886
> 
> A Long March-4B rocket carrying the Insight X-ray telescope lifts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert on Thursday. | AFP-JIJI
> 
> JIUQUAN, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched its first X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> The 2.5-tonne *Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT)*, dubbed _Insight_, was sent into an orbit of 550 kilometers above the earth to help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes, and the strong magnetic fields and the interiors of pulsars.
> 
> Through the telescope, scientists will also study how to use pulsars for spacecraft navigation, and search for gamma-ray bursts corresponding to gravitational waves.
> 
> The result of the wisdom and efforts of several generations of Chinese scientists, Insight is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.
> 
> Insight can be regarded as a small observatory in space, as it carries a trio of detectors -- the high energy X-ray telescope (HE), the medium energy X-ray telescope (ME) and the low energy X-ray telescope (LE) -- that cover a broad energy band from 1 keV to 250 keV, said Lu Fangjun, chief designer of the payload.
> 
> Based on the demodulation technique first proposed by Li Tipei, an academician of the *Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS)*, in 1993, the HE has a total detection area of more than 5,000 square centimeters, the world's largest in its energy band.
> 
> _"Given it has a larger detection area than other X-ray probes, HXMT can identify more features of known sources,"_ said Xiong Shaolin, a scientist at the Institute of High Energy Physics of the CAS.​
> Chen Yong, chief designer of the LE, said X-rays of lower energy usually have more photons, so a telescope based on a focusing technique is not suitable for observing very bright objects emitting soft X-rays, as too many photons at a time will result in over-exposure.
> 
> But HXMT won't have that problem, as its collimators diffuse photons instead of focusing them. "No matter how bright the sources are, our telescope won't be blinded," said Chen.
> 
> According to Zhang Shuangnan, HXMT lead scientist, the satellite's developers found that a set of HXMT high-energy detectors, originally designed to shield background noises caused by unwanted X-ray photons, especially those from behind the telescope, could be adjusted to observe gamma-ray bursts.
> 
> The creative new function pushes the satellite's observation band up to 3 MeV and will get a very good energy spectrum, Zhang said.
> 
> _"We are looking forward to discovering new activities of black holes and studying the state of neutron stars under extreme gravity and density conditions, and physical laws under extreme magnetic fields. These studies are expected to bring new breakthroughs in physics."_​
> Compared with X-ray astronomical satellites of other countries, HXMT has a larger detection area, broader energy range and wider field of view. These give it advantages in observing black holes and neutron stars emitting bright X-rays, and it can more efficiently scan the galaxy, Zhang said.
> 
> Other satellites have conducted sky surveys and found many celestial sources of X-rays. However, the sources are often variable, and occasional intense flares can be missed in just one or two surveys, according to him.
> 
> New surveys can discover either new X-ray sources or new activities in known sources. So HXMT will repeatedly scan the Milky Way for active and variable celestial bodies emitting X-rays.
> 
> _"There are so many black holes and neutron stars in the universe, but we don't have a thorough understanding of any of them. So we need new satellites to observe more,"_ Zhang said.​
> _"Black holes will be the focus of our observation since they are very interesting, and can generate various types of radiation, including X-rays and high energy cosmic rays, as well as strong jets."_​
> View attachment 403888
> 
> 
> So far about 20 black holes have been found in our galaxy. "We hope our telescope can discover more black holes. We also hope to better observe the black holes already discovered."
> 
> Sometimes a black hole is calm, but other times it's very "bad tempered." When a black hole gets "angry," it generates very strong X-rays or gamma ray bursts or jet-flows, Zhang explained.
> 
> Other countries have sent several X-ray satellites into orbit, but most are suitable for observing only relatively calm black holes. However, HXMT is suitable for observing angry black holes and neutron stars.
> 
> _"We are still not clear why some black holes suddenly get angry, since we haven't observed them for long enough,"_ said Zhang. _"We plan to make a thorough survey of black holes and neutron stars in the galaxy."_​
> A neutron star, or a pulsar, is so strange that when the first one was discovered, it was mistaken for signals from aliens. There are still many mysteries about this kind of star.
> 
> "We are still not clear about the interiors of pulsars. Current physical laws cannot describe the substances in the state of a pulsar well, since no lab on Earth can create a density as high as a pulsar. So we have to conduct more observations of pulsars."​
> Since the detection of gravitational waves, scientists have been eager to find electromagnetic signals corresponding to the gravitational waves. This will be an important task for Insight.
> 
> Some scientists suspect that mysterious gamma-ray bursts could be electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves.
> 
> HXMT's effective detection area for monitoring gamma-ray bursts is 10 times that of the US Fermi space telescope. Scientists estimate that HXMT could detect almost 200 gamma-ray burst events a year.
> 
> _"HXMT can play a vital role in searching for electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves," said Zhang. "If HXMT can detect electromagnetic signals corresponding to gravitational waves, it would be its most wonderful scientific finding." _​
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-06/15/c_136367916.htm



Good luck, brothers. Hope you'll find and dig it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Good luck, brothers. Hope you'll find and dig it out.


Thanks brother! I think SUPARCO and CNSA have some joint space op later this year, I will check some info, stay tuned!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Shotgunner51 said:


> So yesterday CZ-4B (Long March 4B) took these cargo up to their respective orbits is that right? A quick summary:
> 
> HXMT which comprised of three telescopes
> OVS-1A
> OVS-1B
> Argentinian ÑuSat-3 “Milanesat” satellite



Right

*China to launch four more probes before 2021*

2017-06-16 13:12

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China will launch a further four space probes before 2021 as part of the efforts to develop space science, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence Friday.

The *China-Italy Electromagnetic Monitoring Experiment Satellite* will be launched this August to study phenomena related to earthquakes from space.

The *China-France Oceanography Satellite* is expected to be launched in 2018. It will study ocean-surface wind and waves to improve forecasts for ocean waves and strengthen disaster prevention and mitigation.

An *astronomical satellite* jointly developed by China and France will be launched in 2021 to study gamma rays and provide data for research in dark energy and the evolution of the universe.

China plans to launch the country's first Mars probe in 2020, which is expected to orbit the red planet, land and deploy a rover in just one mission.​
These will be the major probes in the country's space program in the coming years, following Thursday's launch of the country's first X-ray space telescope, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope.

The X-ray probe, dubbed Insight, was launched to observe compact objects such as black holes or neutron stars. It is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.

Zhao Jian, deputy director of the administration's system engineering department, said the telescope boasted a wider band, larger detection area and broader field of view for observation, making it possible for China to make breakthroughs in space technology.

Zhao said over the past 50-plus years, China's space industry had started from scratch and grown into a field covering space astronomy, space physics, solar exploration, microgravity and space life.

In the coming years, China will also continue lunar missions, consider exploration to the Jupiter system, and do more research in enhanced X-ray Timing and the Polarimetry mission.

_"China is open to more international collaboration in space science," _Zhao said. _"China will actively conduct international cooperation in areas including lunar and Mars probes, manned space missions and space environment exploration."_​
_"China would also like to lead international cooperation in some major projects and actively participate in major international space science programs,"_ Zhao said.​
http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-16/261771.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

cirr said:


> Right
> 
> *China to launch four more probes before 2021*
> 
> 2017-06-16 13:12
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> China will launch a further four space probes before 2021 as part of the efforts to develop space science, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence Friday.
> 
> The *China-Italy Electromagnetic Monitoring Experiment Satellite* will be launched this August to study phenomena related to earthquakes from space.
> 
> The *China-France Oceanography Satellite* is expected to be launched in 2018. It will study ocean-surface wind and waves to improve forecasts for ocean waves and strengthen disaster prevention and mitigation.
> 
> An *astronomical satellite* jointly developed by China and France will be launched in 2021 to study gamma rays and provide data for research in dark energy and the evolution of the universe.
> 
> China plans to launch the country's first Mars probe in 2020, which is expected to orbit the red planet, land and deploy a rover in just one mission.​
> These will be the major probes in the country's space program in the coming years, following Thursday's launch of the country's first X-ray space telescope, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope.
> 
> The X-ray probe, dubbed Insight, was launched to observe compact objects such as black holes or neutron stars. It is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.
> 
> Zhao Jian, deputy director of the administration's system engineering department, said the telescope boasted a wider band, larger detection area and broader field of view for observation, making it possible for China to make breakthroughs in space technology.
> 
> Zhao said over the past 50-plus years, China's space industry had started from scratch and grown into a field covering space astronomy, space physics, solar exploration, microgravity and space life.
> 
> In the coming years, China will also continue lunar missions, consider exploration to the Jupiter system, and do more research in enhanced X-ray Timing and the Polarimetry mission.
> 
> _"China is open to more international collaboration in space science," _Zhao said. _"China will actively conduct international cooperation in areas including lunar and Mars probes, manned space missions and space environment exploration."_​
> _"China would also like to lead international cooperation in some major projects and actively participate in major international space science programs,"_ Zhao said.​
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-16/261771.shtml



*2017-034A 42758 TBA OBJECT A 95.47min 43.02° 546km 537km
2017-034B 42759 TBA OBJECT B 95.43min 43.02° 545km 534km
2017-034C 42760 TBA OBJECT C 95.45min 43.01° 545km 536km
2017-034D 42761 TBA OBJECT D 95.43min 43.02° 545km 534km
2017-034E 42762 ROCKET BODY 92.66min 43.12° 542km 268km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

onebyone said:


> *2017-034A 42758 TBA OBJECT A 95.47min 43.02° 546km 537km
> 2017-034B 42759 TBA OBJECT B 95.43min 43.02° 545km 534km
> 2017-034C 42760 TBA OBJECT C 95.45min 43.01° 545km 536km
> 2017-034D 42761 TBA OBJECT D 95.43min 43.02° 545km 534km
> 2017-034E 42762 ROCKET BODY 92.66min 43.12° 542km 268km*



About the real-time telemetering of the rocket body:

长征四号乙火箭此次任务是国内首次开展运载一二级分离后的一子级实时遥测任务。将为提高运载火箭一级落区预报精度，乃至后续可控回收做出重要支撑。
Auto translate: 4B rocket This mission is the first time in China to carry out 1st stage real-timely telemetry task after 1st and 2nd stage separation. It will be an important support to improve the accuracy of the first-stage falling area prediction of launch vehicle and even the subsequent controllable recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*June 18 (14:00 (?) - CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - ZX-9A Zhongxing-9A*

*A1436/17* - *A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED BY: N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255858E1135553-N255223E1142456 BACK TO START.VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, 18 JUN 16:05 2017 UNTIL 18 JUN 16:51 2017. CREATED: 14 JUN 23:37 2017

2 NOTAMed areas for resp. boosters and fairing debris indicated in the figure below:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China receives data from first X-ray space telescope*
Xinhua, June 17, 2017




A Long March-4B rocket carrying X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts blasts off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert, June 15, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


China Friday received the first package of data from its x-ray space telescope launched Thursday, according to the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The package of high quality data with a total size of 2.1 gigabytes was received by the remote sensing satellite station in northwest China's Kashgar, before being transferred to the CAS National Space Science Center.

The ground stations in Beijing's Miyun District and south China's Sanya also tracked the signals from the telescope.

Weighing 2.5 tonnes, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, dubbed Insight, was launched via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.

In the following five days, other components of Insight will start working in succession.

After five months of in-orbit tests and calibrations, the telescope will be officially put into use to conduct broadband x-ray space observations. Its main tasks are to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts.

Kicking off in March 2011, the Insight project was jointly carried out by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence and the CAS, and is a crucial part of China's high-energy astrophysics space research.


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 3B lofts ChinaSat 9A*
June 18, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa






​
Three days after the successful launch of the Huiyan (HXMT) X-ray space telescope, China was back in action with the launch of a new communications satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center. Launch of Zhongxing-9A (also designated ChinaSat-9A) took place at 16:08 UTC using a Long March-3B/G2 (Chang Zheng-3B/G2) launch vehicle from the LC2 launch complex.

*Chinese Launch:*

Operated by the China Satellite Communications Co. Ltd. (China Satcom), the Zhongxing-9A communications satellite was developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) based on the DFH-4 bus.

With an expected life time of 15 years and stationed at 92 degrees E, ZX-9A is equipped with 18x36MHz and 4x54MHz BSS Ku-band transponders to provide direct broadcast services for radio and TV transmission, digital film and digital broadband multimedia system as well as information and entertainment broadcasting market. The satellite launch mass is 5,100 kg.

The satellite was originally developed as Xinnuo 4 (Sinosat 4) and was due to be launched in late 2008, having been delayed to 2011. In 2010, the satellite was taken over by China Satcom and renamed ZX-9A (ChinaSat-9A). Reportedly parts produced for ZX-9A have been used for other satellites.





​
The DFH-4 (DongFangHong-4) platform is a large, next-generation, telecommunications satellite platform, with high capability output power and communication capacity ranking with international advanced satellite platforms.

The applications for the DFH-4 platform aren’t limited to high capacity broadcast communication satellites and can be used to tracking and data relay satellites, regional mobile communication satellites, etc.

The platform comprises propulsion module, service module and solar array. It has a payload capacity of 588 kg and an output power of 10.5 kW by the end of its lifetime. Its design lifetime is 15 years and its reliability by the end of lifetime is more than 0.78.

Based on versatility, inheritance, expandability and promptness principles and mature technology, the platform will reach a world advanced level to meet the needs of international and domestic large communication satellite markets.

The platform is equipped with 22 Ku-band transponders (four 54MHz and 18 36MHz), three receiver antennas, and two transmission antennas. With a designed operational life of 15 years, the DFH-4 can support the transmission of 150~200 TV programs simultaneously to ground users using a 0.45m antenna device.

The DFH-4 satellite also features strong capabilities against hostile disturbance and jamming. The satellite’s power supply includes two 6m solar panels.

*Launch vehicle and launch site:*

To meet the demand of international satellite launch market, especially for high power and heavy communications satellites, the development of Long March-3B (Chang Zheng-3B) launch vehicle was started in 1986 on the basis of the fight proven technology of Long March launch vehicles.

Developed from the Chang Zheng-3A, the Chang Zheng-3B is at the moment the most powerful launch vehicle on the Chinese space launch fleet.





​
The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters in the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching a 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B with a lengthened first core stage and strap-on boosters, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages, as well as the four strap-on boosters, use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) fuel while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) fuel. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.





​
On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The CZ-3B can also use the new Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1”) upper stage that uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage is able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits. This upper stage was not used on this launch.

Typical flight sequence for the CZ-3B/G2 sees the launch pitching over 10 seconds after liftoff from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre. Boosters shutdown 2 minutes and 7 seconds after liftoff, separation from the first stage one second latter. First stage shutdown takes place at 1 minutes 25 seconds into the flight.
The separation between the first and second stage takes place at 1 minute 26 seconds, following fairing separation at T+3 minutes 35 seconds. Stage 2 main engine shutdown occurs 326 seconds into the flight, following by the shutdown of the vernier engines 15 seconds later.

The separation between the second and the third stage and the ignition of the third stage takes place one second after the shutdown of the vernier engines of the second stage. The first burn of the third stage will last for 4 minutes and 44 seconds.

After the end of the first burn of the third stage follows a coast phase that ends at T+20 minutes and 58 seconds with the third stage initiating its second burn. This will have a 179 seconds duration. After the end of the second burn of the third stage, the launcher initiates a 20 second velocity adjustment maneuver. Spacecraft separation usually takes place at T+25 minutes 38 seconds after launch.





​
The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the countrys launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers southwest of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

The CZ-3B launch pad is located at 28.25 deg. N – 102.02 deg. E and at an elevation of 1,825 meters.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

*Future Chinese launches:*

The second half of 2017 will see a large increase in Chinese launch activities, starting with the expected launch of the Shijian-18 experimental communication satellite using the second launch of Long March-5 launch vehicle from the Wenchang Space Launch Center on July 2.

Equipped with LIPS-300 Ion engines for orbital maneuvering, the new satellite is based on the new DFH-5 satellite platform. The DFH-5 satellite platform is a large trussed satellite platform of new-generation, developed by China itself. Its technical specifications reached an advanced world level.





​
The DFH-5 has a launch mass of 8000 kg, of which the payload is 1500 kg, providing 18 kilowatts payload power, high load, high power, high heat dissipation, long life, scalability, etc., using a truss structure, high power distribution systems, advanced electronics and integrated multi-mode high-thrust electric propulsion and other advanced technology to meet the needs of communications and other devices.

The development of the DFH-5 platform will lead the technical innovation of the design and manufacture of spacecraft and other relevant areas, promoting the upgrading of the our large satellite platform, supporting the development of civil space infrastructure and aerospace equipment, and creating new advantages in international commercial satellite market competition.

A new pair of navigation satellites are expected to launch on July 15 and August 16 when China will launch the Zangheng-1, the Experimental Satellite on Electromagnetism Monitoring (ESEM).

The ESEM mission was proposed to be the first satellite of space-based geophysical fields observation system in China with a lot of application prospects in earthquake science, geophysics, space sciences and others. Together with Zangheng-1 there will be a number of small sats on board the Long March-2D launch vehicle, such as the Fengmaniu-1, Shaonian Xing and the ÑuSat-3 and ÑuSat-5 satellites and others.

A new communications satellite, Zhongxing-6C is expected to launch in September as well as a new pair of navigation satellites.





​
A new pair of navigation satellites will be launched in October and at the end of November when China conducts the ambitious Chang’e-5 lunar sample return mission.

The Chang’e 5 lunar probe is expected to land in the Mons Rümker in Oceanus Procellarum region, and to take moon samples back to earth at the end of the year. Maunch is expected around November 30.

Three new navigation satellites will be launched in December and others launches are expected, like the Fengyun-2H and Fengyun-3D meteorological satellites, the civilian remote sensing Gaofen-5 and Gaofen-6 satellites and the Algerian communications satellite.

Other launches are also expected in the Yaogan Weinxing series.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/06/long-march-3b-lofts-chinasat-9a/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China launches Zhongxing-9A satellite, but status remains unknown *
Andrew Jones
2017/06/18

China launched its seventh mission of 2017 on Sunday, lofting the Zhongxing-9A (ChinaSat-9A) communications satellite, but - unusually - there has been no official status update in over three hours since liftoff.

The Long March 3B/G2 lifted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the hills of Sichuan Province at 00:12 local time on Monday (16:12 UTC, 12:12 EDT on Sunday), following on from Thursday's launch of the country's first space observatory.

Apparent video footage and locals on social media surprised by the rumbling of the launch vehicle confirmed the liftoff. However, official confirmation of launch success, often within an hour, has not followed, bringing speculation of some degree of failure.

Con't -> China launches Zhongxing-9A satellite, but status remains unknown | gbtimes.com

###​
*长三乙火箭发射中星9A卫星的情况通报*
来源：中国航天科技集团公司 日期：2017/06/19

2017年6月19日，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭发射中星9A 广播电视直播卫星，发射过程中火箭三级工作异常，卫星未能进入预定轨道，具体原因正在调查分析。

目前卫星太阳帆板和天线已展开，卫星系统工况正常。各方正在采取有效措施。

Translation with help from google:

*Report on the launch of the Zhongxin-9A satellite*
Source: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
Date: 2017/06/19

June 19, 2017, our nation launch from Xichang Satellite Launch Center with the Long March III B launch vehicle, the Zhongxin-9A radio and television broadcast satellite. During the launch, stage three working abnormally, the satellite failed to enter the intended orbit, the specific reason is currently under investigation.

At present, satellite solar panels and antennas have been deployed, the satellite system conditions normal. The relevant parties are currently taking corrective measures.​

长三乙火箭发射中星9A卫星的情况通报_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> * China launches Zhongxing-9A satellite, but status remains unknown *
> Andrew Jones
> 2017/06/18
> 
> China launched its seventh mission of 2017 on Sunday, lofting the Zhongxing-9A (ChinaSat-9A) communications satellite, but - unusually - there has been no official status update in over three hours since liftoff.
> 
> The Long March 3B/G2 lifted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in the hills of Sichuan Province at 00:12 local time on Monday (16:12 UTC, 12:12 EDT on Sunday), following on from Thursday's launch of the country's first space observatory.
> 
> Apparent video footage and locals on social media surprised by the rumbling of the launch vehicle confirmed the liftoff. However, official confirmation of launch success, often within an hour, has not followed, bringing speculation of some degree of failure.
> 
> Con't -> China launches Zhongxing-9A satellite, but status remains unknown | gbtimes.com
> 
> ###​
> *长三乙火箭发射中星9A卫星的情况通报*
> 来源：中国航天科技集团公司 日期：2017/06/19
> 
> 2017年6月19日，我国在西昌卫星发射中心用长征三号乙运载火箭发射中星9A 广播电视直播卫星，发射过程中火箭三级工作异常，卫星未能进入预定轨道，具体原因正在调查分析。
> 
> 目前卫星太阳帆板和天线已展开，卫星系统工况正常。各方正在采取有效措施。
> 
> Translation with help from google:
> 
> *Report on the launch of the Zhongxin-9A satellite*
> Source: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
> Date: 2017/06/19
> 
> June 19, 2017, our nation launch from Xichang Satellite Launch Center with the Long March III B launch vehicle, the Zhongxin-9A radio and television broadcast satellite. During the launch stage three working abnormally, the satellite failed to enter the intended orbit, the specific reason is currently under investigation.
> 
> At present, satellite solar panels and antennas have been deployed, the satellite system conditions normal. The relevant parties are currently taking corrective measures.​
> 
> 长三乙火箭发射中星9A卫星的情况通报_中国航天科技集团公司


This is worrying, I suspect the resources taken to Wenchang is causing some quality control problem in the ol launch bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft completes second docking with space lab *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-19 16:07:00_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BEIJING, June 19 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft completed its second docking with Tiangong-2 space lab at 2:55 p.m. Monday, after flying around the space lab.

Tianzhou-1 separated from Tiangong-2 on Monday morning and then flew around the space lab, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27 and their second in-orbit refueling on June 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pyr0test

Han Patriot said:


> This is worrying, I suspect the resources taken to Wenchang is causing some quality control problem in the ol launch bases.


Worrying indeed, hope repeating issues with the 3rd stage gets sorted asap. As for the satellite, I think it will eventually end up in the correct orbit, expected service life will take a hit though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's cargo spacecraft completes second docking with space lab*

2017-06-19 16:21

Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft completed its second docking with Tiangong-2 space lab at 2:55 p.m. Monday, after flying around the space lab.

Tianzhou-1 separated from Tiangong-2 on Monday morning and then flew around the space lab, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27 and their second in-orbit refueling on June 15.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-19/262048.shtml

*New broadcasting satellite fails to enter preset orbit*

A broadcasting satellite, which was launched aboard the Long March-3B carrier rocket from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 12:11 a.m. Monday, failed to enter the preset orbit.

The exact reason for the failure of the radio and television broadcasting satellite is under investigation.


A broadcasting satellite, which was launched aboard the Long March-3B carrier rocket from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 12:11 a.m. Monday, failed to enter the preset orbit.

The exact reason for the failure of the radio and television broadcasting satellite is under investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese cargo spacecraft begins independent orbit *
By Wang Xueying
2017-06-21 14:22 GMT+8

China’s first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou 1 is now orbiting independently in space after successfully separating from the Tiangong 2 space lab.

The successful split was completed at 9:47 a.m. on June 21, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO). 

At 9:16 a.m., Tianzhou 1 received commands to separate from the Tiangong 2 space lab, flying in orbit at an altitude of 390 kilometers.

The CMSEO said the cargo spacecraft will soon begin conducting further experiments. Tianzhou 1 is also expected to launch a new satellite and start a third-round refueling tests. 



Tianzhou 1's launch brings closer to China’s dream of establishing a permanently-manned space station by 2022. / VCG Photo

Tianzhou 1 was launched on April 20 from Hainan Province, and completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong 2 space lab on April 22.

Among its goals is the testing of liquid fuel transfers in microgravity and resupplying the space lab for future manned missions. CMSEO said Tianzhou 1 will leave orbit and fall back to a designated area in the southern part of the Pacific Ocean to complete China’s first controlled destructive re-entry of a spacecraft.

China hopes to establish a permanently-manned space station by 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft completed its second docking with Tiangong-2 space lab on June 20, 2017, after flying around the space lab. (Xinhua)

BEIJING - China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft completed its second docking with Tiangong-2 space lab at 2:55 pm Monday, after flying around the space lab.

Tianzhou-1 separated from Tiangong-2 on Monday morning and remained at distance of five kilometers behind the space lab for about 90 minutes.

Then, it was commanded to fly around Tiangong-2 from behind to a distance of five kilometers in front of the space lab. During the flight, both Tianzhou-1 and Tiangong-2 turned in a semicircle.

The experiments tested docking technology at different directions, which is of great importance to building a space station, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27 and their second in-orbit refueling on June 15.

China is the third country, after Russia and the United States, to master refueling techniques in space, which is crucial in the building of a permanent space station.

As the International Space Station is set to retire in 2024, the Chinese space station will offer a promising alternative, and China will be the only country with a permanent space station. 

http://www.chinadailyasia.com/articles/15/164/11/1497923288493.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Picture show CZ-5 Y3 being assembled in Tianjing. It would be used to launch Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission in Nov 2017.

#####




梵蒂冈
Vatican City




日本大阪
Osaka, Japan




首尔城南空军基地
Airbase south of Seoul, Korea​First pictures released by Zhuhai-1's OVS-1A/B satellites launched with the HXMT telescope satellite last week.





Released video of OVS-1B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

While Congress stumbles its way through another budget battle that has the potential to cut drastically NASA’s funding, China continues to invest in the pursuit of new knowledge.

China recently launched the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, or HXMT. A _hard_ X-ray has higher energy than a _soft_ X-ray, presumably because it makes a harder collision when it hits an atom. Also, the telescope can detect a multitude of X-ray energies in objects.

The purpose of the HMXT is to search for new compact stellar objects, such as neutron stars or black holes.

Because of the immense gravity surrounding these objects, in-falling gas gets heated to high temperatures, causing the gas to emit X-rays. By studying the X-ray spectrum, astronomers can compare observations to theoretical predictions from a physical model, thus deducing what kind of compact object it is.

There are all-sky surveys in the optical and radio wavelengths, but there has not yet been such a survey at X-ray wavelengths. This is partly because X-rays from space do not penetrate our atmosphere and partly because previous X-ray space telescopes had small angular coverage so that it would take forever to do the whole sky.


Kenneth Hicks


The HXMT has a different design than previous X-ray space telescopes, using a different technique to filter out X-rays that are not parallel to the viewing direction. This allows the X-ray detector to increase its angular coverage. An all-sky survey has the potential to find many new neutron stars and black holes, as well as the potential for finding new objects.

This new telescope is yet another indication that China is catching up to, and in some ways, exceeding the science programs in the United States and Europe. This is good for science in general, which today is a global effort, but I do find myself wondering why China has invested so heavily in science when the U.S. government seems to be cutting back?

I can only speculate the reasons, but my guess is that China understands the connection between basic research and a robust economy. Advances in science lead to advances in technology, which in turn provides the basis of electronic gadgets (and other things) to sell.

Another reason to invest in science, including astronomy, is that the search for new knowledge stimulates the imagination of young students. These students can see themselves making new discoveries. This both motivates and gets them thinking in creative ways.


Some of these students will go on to academic careers, but most go to work for companies that develop new products. In the process, their innovative skills have been honed, which is good for industry.

There might be another reason why China is so interested in developing a space program. China sent a few other smaller satellites up with the HXMT.

One was an Earth-observing (optical and infrared) satellite from Argentina, which can provide high-resolutions images of the ground for public viewing.

Two other satellites are operated by Zhuhai Orbita Control Engineering, which is based in China. They also are high-resolutions optical Earth-pointing devices with good enough resolution to see any object on the ground larger than 6 feet.

So don’t look now, but a Chinese satellite might be watching you as you drive around in your car.

Meanwhile, the American company SpaceX, which has a spotty record, just delayed its planned launch of a Bulgarian satellite. Maybe the Bulgarians will go to China for their next launch.

_Kenneth Hicks is a professor of physics and astronomy at Ohio University in Athens.
http://www.dispatch.com/news/201706...-illustrates-that-countrys-science-investment
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's first space observatory turns on X-ray detectors *
Andrew Jones
2017/06/26



​HXMT, or Huiyan, lifts off from Jiuquan at 11:00 on June 15, 2017. (Photo: Courtesy of Qiang Wang, Chinese Academy of Sciences)

The main detectors on China's first space observatory, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), have been powered up as the satellite enters a period of on-orbit testing.

HXMT, also known as '慧眼' (Huiyan) or 'Insight', was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre atop a Long March 4B rocket on June 15.

The probe's three sets of main detectors have now been booted, according to the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP).

The low-energy detectors (LE) and mid-range detectors (ME) were switched on on June 19, with the high-energy detector (HE) following on June 21.

Together they will collect highly energetic x-rays emitted by black holes, neutron stars and other phenomena across a range of 1-250 kiloelectron volts (keV).

Black holes and neutron stars are the main sources of cosmic X-rays, but these can only be seen from space, as the Earth's atmosphere absorbs X-rays.

Zhang Shuangnan, principal investigator of the project, says that HXMT will survey the Galactic plane to create a high precision x-ray map of the sky.

The probe's wide range of energy coverage means it may pick up previously undiscovered black holes in the Milky Way, and perhaps even new types of objects.

HMXT is currently orbiting between 538 and 547 km above the Earth, inclined by 43 degrees, where it is expected to operate for at least four years.

It joins a number of X-ray observatories in orbit, including NASA's Chandra and NuSTAR, and XMM-Newton, launched by the European Space Agency.

HXMT will also look for the electromagnetic counterparts to gravitational waves, which were first detected by LIGO in 2015, and gamma-ray bursts (GRBs) up to energies of 3,000 keV.

Another potential use of the satellite is to explore the mechanisms of neutron star and pulsar timing, following on from the cutting edge XPNAV-1 satellite launched last autumn, potentially working in concert with the Five Hundred Metre Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) in Guizhou Province.

*Dawn of Chinese space science*
HXMT was the fourth and final launch of a first batch of space science missions developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), follows the DAMPE dark matter probe, the Shijian-10 retrievable microgravity experiment satellite, and the pioneering QUESS quantum science satellite.

A second batch of five missions are already under development, with launches expected around 2020.

They are the space-weather observatory mission in collaboration with the European Space Agency (SMILE), a global water cycle observation mission (WCOM), the Magnetosphere, Ionosphere and Thermosphere mission (MIT), the Einstein Probe (EP), and the Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S).


China's first space observatory turns on X-ray detectors | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

TITLE: GCN CIRCULAR
NUMBER: 21265
SUBJECT: GRB 170626B: The first GRB detected by the Insight-HXMT X-ray Telescope (revised)
DATE: 17/06/26 16:16:06 GMT (revised submission 17/06/27 05:32:06 UT)
FROM: Shaolin Xiong at IHEP <xiongsl@ihep.ac.cn>

C. Z. Liu, X. Ma, J. Y. Liao, X. F. Li, Z. W. Li, Z. Chang, X. F. Lu,
J. L. Zhao, A. M. Zhang, Y. F. Zhang, C. L. Zou (IHEP), Y. J. Jin,
Z. Zhang (THU), X. B. Li, S. L. Xiong, C. K. Li, Y. Huang, Y. P. Chen,
M. Y. Ge, M. Gao (IHEP), T. P. Li (IHEP/THU), G. Li, M. S. Li, H. W. Liu,
F. J. Lu, L. M. Song, W. H. Tao, H. Y. Wang, Y. H. Wang, X. Y. Wen,
M. Wu, H. Xu, Y. P. Xu, C. M. Zhang, F. Zhang, J. Zhang, T. Zhang,
S. N. Zhang (IHEP), report on behalf of the Insight-HXMT team:

The Insight-HXMT (Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope) satellite,
was launched successfully on June 15, 2017. As one of the three
instruments onboard the Insight-HXMT, the High Energy x-ray telescope (HE)
consists of 18 detector modules with a total area of about 5000 cm2.
Each HE module is made of a NaI(Tl)/CsI(Na) PHOSWICH detector.
The CsI detectors can work as a GRB monitor in the energy range of 40 keV
to ~1000 keV in the normal operation mode, or 200 keV to ~3 MeV in the
GRB operation mode, with a large effective area up to about 2000 cm2
on average and a FoV covering nearly the whole sky unblocked by the Earth.

During the commissioning phase, at 2017-06-26T00:57:55.800 (T0),
Insight-HXMT detected the GRB 170626B (trig ID: HEB170626040)
in a routine search of the data, which was also observed by the CALET
(trig# 1182473374) and the Konus-Wind (trig time: 2017-06-26T00:58:02.21).

After comparing the measurements with CALET and Konus-Wind,
we conclude that this is the first confirmed GRB discovered by
the Insight-HXMT Telescope!


--> https://gcn.gsfc.nasa.gov/gcn3/21265.gcn3

NOTE: GRB is gamma ray burst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Yuanwang-3 completes ship check mission, ready for Chang'e-5 lunar probe launch*

2017-06-30 09:06

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Chinese space-monitoring ship Yuanwang-3 has completed a 27-day maritime calibration mission and returned to port in east China's Jiangsu Province Thursday.

*The ship will take part in six maritime space monitoring missions as a part of the space expeditions scheduled for the second half of the year*, which will include the launch of the Chang'e-5 lunar probe and BeiDou-3 satellite.

Yuanwang-3 has embarked on more than 40 expeditions in the Pacific, Indian and Atlantic oceans, sailing more than 580,000 nautical miles.

Apart from the missions assigned to Yuanwang-3, Yuanwang series vessels will carry out a total of 16 maritime space monitoring missions in the latter half of this year.

The Yuanwang-1 and Yuanwang-2 ships were China's first-generation space tracking vessels, which first entered service in late 1970s, making China the fourth country to master space tracking technology after the United States, Russia and France.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-30/263520.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

http://www.newscctv.net/219news/video.html?videoId=C7CC7C9E-1BEB-D880-2A90-44957E025E7A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China launches Long March-5 Y2 heavy-lifting rocket *
 New China TV

LIVE: China's Long March-5 Y2 heavy-lifting rocket blasts off from Wenchang, Hainan. The Long March-5 ranks among the most powerful carrier rockets in the world. It's sending China's heaviest ever satellite, Shijian-18, into geostationary orbit.

The launch will be the last drill for the Long March-5 series before it carries the Chang'e-5 lunar probe into space in the latter half of this year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881459908566171648

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*T-20 minutes. Second most powerful launch vehicle in the world (after Delta IV Heavy).*














*According to reports, the target orbit is a 200 x 46000 km super-synchronous transfer orbit.*

LIFT OFF !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

T+1 minute.








LAUNCH!













T+2 minutes.











Booster separation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

details on Shijian-18?


----------



## onebyone

Staging.





2017-07-02-122712.jpg (241.12 kB, 1261x704 - viewed 2 times.)




T+5 minutes.








*Long March 5 lofts experimental communications satellite Shijian-18*
July 2, 2017 by Rui C. Barbosa




China successfully launched its second Long March-5 (Chang Zhen-5) rocket on Sunday carrying a super-heavy experimental communications satellite. The launch took place at 11:23 UTC from the Wenchang Space Launch Centre’s LC101 dedicated Launch Complex. Conducting its second flight, the Long March-5 carried the Shijian-18 satellite to the geostationary orbit.

*Shijian-18:*

The new Shijian-18 experimental communications satellite is based on the new DFH-5 satellite platform, developed by CAST (China Academy of Space Technology) of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).




The DFH-5 satellite platform is a large trussed satellite platform of new-generation with a launch mass of 8000 kg, payload of 1500 kg, providing 18 kilowatts payload power, high load, high power, high heat dissipation, long life, scalability, etc., using a truss structure, high power distribution systems, advanced electronics and integrated multi-mode high-thrust electric propulsion and other advanced technology to meet the needs of communications and other devices.

The development of the DFH-5 platform will lead the technical innovation of the design and manufacture of spacecrafts and other relevant areas, promoting the upgrading of large satellite platform, supporting the development of civil space infrastructure and aerospace equipment, and creating new advantages in international commercial satellite market competition.

The new satellite will use a ionic propulsion system to reach the geostationary orbit. The LIPS-300 ion thrusters will also be used for orbital maintenance operations.

*The Long March-5:*

Aiming the capability to have a space launcher capable of orbiting heavy cargo to the Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO) or to Low Earth Orbit (LEO), China approved the development of the Long March-5 family of launch vehicles on June 2004.




The new launcher family would meet the needs in the future launch service market, would be used to launch the modules for a large-scale space station, would help to maintain the development trend of China’s launch vehicle technology, and drive the development of economy and related high-techs in China with the development of new rocket engines, new welding techniques, upgrade the fight control systems, etc.

The new development program would design a series of launch vehicles rather than one launcher made for a specific mission.

This is to enhance China’s capability of accessing space; would apply advanced technologies, such as the large diameter core and the powerful thrust engine to increase the launch capacity dramatically, with the goal of launching 25-ton payloads to LEO and 14-ton to GTO; design a series of launch vehicles based on the principle of generalization, serialization and modularization, with the purpose of meeting the needs of launching different payloads; to use non-toxic and non-polluting propellant; and to be low cost, high reliability, and convenient for test and operation.

The launcher system envisioned a modularized concept using two newly developed engines and three standard modules. Originally the plan included three primary classes: 5-meter diameter core variants, a 3.35-meter diameter core variants and a 2.25-meter diameter core configuration.




The three standard modules were the H5-1 module (5 meter diameter with a length of 31.0 meter and equipped with two 50t LH/LOX engines, having a mass of 175t), the K3-1 module (3.35 meter diameter with a length of 26.3 meter and equipped with two 120t KO/LOX engines, having a mass of 147t) and the K2-1 module (2.25 meter diameter with a length of 25.0 meter and equipped with one 120t KO/LOX engines, having a mass of 69t).

From these initial concepts, the Long March-6 and Long March-7 launch vehicles were developed. A series of variants were proposed for the heavy launcher. Using the 5 meter diameter core stage and different combinations of strap-on boosters and an upper stage, six variants were proposed to achieve different payload capacities.

Configuration A would be able to launch 18 t to LEO, while Configuration B and C would be capable of lofting 25 t and 10 t to LEO, respectively. For GTO the Configuration D would be capable of launching 10 t, while the Configuration E and F would be capable of lofting 14 t and 6 t to GTO, respectively.




Eventually, only two variants were developed: the basic variant two-stage Long March-5 designed for GTO missions, and the single-stage Long March-5B designed for LEO missions. Both variants are fitted with four strap-on boosters of 3.35 m diameter.

The basic variant of the new launcher is a two-stage core vehicle (5 meter diameter) with four strap-on boosters (3.35 meter diameter). The vehicle is capable of launching 14,000 kg to GTO. Total length is 56.97 meter, gross mass of 869 t and lift-off thrust of 10,573 kN.

Inaugural flight was schedule for 2013, but the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) and the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) would have to endure a hard road to the first flight. Facing enormous technical challenges, the development of the YF-100 and YF-77 engines would delay the development of the new launch vehicle family.

Total length is 56.97 meters and gross mass is 869,000 kg, developing a lift-off thrust of 10,572 kN.




First stage length is 31.02 meters, with a 5.00 meter diameter. The first stage is equipped with two YF-77 engines consuming LOX/LH. The first stage has a gross mass of 175,800 kg with an empty mass of 17,800 kg.

The strap-on boosters have a length of 26.28 meters and a 3.25 meter diameter. Each strap-on booster is equipped with two YF-100 engines. Gross mass is 147.000 kg with an empty mass of 12,000 kg. The YF-100 consumes LOX and kerosene.

The second stage is 12.00 meters long, with a 5.00 meter diameter. Is equipped with two YF-75D engines, consuming LOX/LH. The second stage has a gross mass of 26,000 kg with an empty mass of 3,100 kg.

The YF-77 engine, developed by the Academy of Aerospace Launch Propulsion Technology (AALPT) is a high performance and reliability booster designed for the Long March-5 family. This is the first high-thrust cryogenic engine developed in China, taking a big technological step with respect to previous Chinese cryogenic Oxygen/Hydrogen engine, such as YF-75 which powers the LM-3A/3B’s upper stage.




The engine utilizes gas generator cycle with cryogenic LOX/LH2 propellants. Two YF-77 engines fly on the first stage of the Long-March 5 and each engine provides 700-kN in vacuum at an oxidizer-to-fuel mixture ration (O/F) of 5.5. The YF-77 develops 700 kN at vacuum and 510 kN at sea-level with a Isp of 430 seconds (vacuum) and 310.2 seconds (sea-level). Burn time is 520 seconds.

The YF-100 development began in 2000 at the Academy of Aerospace Liquid Propulsion Technology. The engine was certified by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence (SASTIND) in May 2012. It is a staged combustion cycle engine developing 1,199.19 kN at sea-level with a Isp of 300 seconds (vacuum values are: thrust 1,339.48 kN; Isp 335 seconds). Burn time is 155 seconds. The YF-100 is also on the CZ-6 launch vehicle.

The YF-75D engine is a LOX/LH2 closed expander cycle engine the is designed to meet the requirements of second stage propulsion of the new generation LM-5 launch vehicle for its performance, reliability, developing cost, schedule, etc. YF-75D engine is capable of throttling its mixture ratio and multi-start, so that it will be suited to various missions.

YF-75D engine has two turbopumps driven by gaseous hydrogen. They are designed in series and gimbaled with the whole engine. The YF-75D develops 88.26 kN at vacuum with a Isp of 442 seconds. Burn time is 780 seconds.

The cargoes orbited by the LM-5 are initially protected by a payload fairing with a 5.2 meter diameter and a 12.5 meter length.

*Wenchang Space Launch Centre:*

With the first orbital flight taking place on June 2016, Wenchang Space Launch Centre is located in the northeast corner of the Hainan Island on the southern coast of China.

The new launch complex brings a more large versatility that isn’t provided by the other three launch sites. Wenchang provides an increase in performance for the launch vehicles gained from the Earth’s rotational speed because is closer to the Earth equator. This reduces the amount of propellants required for the satellite’s maneuver from the transit orbit to GEO.




The launch vehicle can fly from the launch site to the southeast direction into the South Pacific, avoiding the possibility of rocket debris falling into any populated area.

The center is equipped with two launch complexes. Launch Complex LC101 is used for the Long March-5 launch vehicle family while Launch Complex LC201 is used for the Long March-7 launch vehicle.

Both pads are similar and are equipped with a fixed umbilical tower, underground flame deflector trenches and ducts. Similarly to what happens at the other Chinese launch centers, the umbilical towers have swing arms to allow technicians to access and inspect the launch vehicle and payload.




The launch pads at the new launch complex use a sound suppression system, spraying large volumes of water at the launcher platform and into the flame deflector trenches below to dampen sound waves generated by the rocket engines.

The launch pads are served by two vehicle assembly and integration buildings. Launch Complex LC101 is served by Building 501 while Launch Complex LC201 is served by Building 502.

Each building is 99.4 meters tall permitting the assembly and testing of the launch vehicle in a full, vertical stacked position. This is a new approach to the launch vehicle preparation for flight, because at the other Chinese launch centers the launchers are stacked and tested for flight at the launch platforms.

After being stacked at the vehicle assembly and integration building at the top of a mobile launch platform, this is the rolled to the launch pad. The journey takes several minutes to cover the 2,800 meters separating the vehicle assembly and integration buildings, and the launch pads. After arriving at the launch pads, the mobile structure is then placed above the flame trench and the necessary umbilical connections between the fixed structures and the mobile platform are established.

No related posts.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/07/long-march-5-lofts-shijian-18/

Fairing separation.








T+6 minutes.




T+7 minutes.








T+12 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

T+13 minutes.




Second stage engine cut off !




Engine cutoff.

T+14 minutes.




This zone is for 1st stage debris




Burn complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aswin

nice


----------



## onebyone

http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=42798.160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Speeder 2 said:


> CCTV's piece of sh!t, inviting a supa-pawa Indian as a sole guest afterwards, jealously explaining the launch in a language I barely understand. Around the world there're hundreds of much more qualified space scientists avalible who would have been glad to participate, and could have done a much better job as guest speakers.
> 
> CGTN? What crap!


They probably thought it will be success and give him a few jab to tease him. Obviously , it was a wrong move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Chinese media described it a failure. Any official word on this ?


----------



## dy1022

bad luck, failed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

Beast said:


> They probably thought it will be success and give him a few jab to tease him. Obviously , it was a wrong move.



If I were made the new boss of CGTN Europe, I would make it as famous and as as popular as Eurovision Song Contest within a year ! 

the first thing I would do then, is to fire theese entire crew, useless dimwits!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

A chinese scientist commenting on quantum entanglement work boasted even God could not tell the difference between them.....i have warned failure will come to tell who is in control...ma or God?


----------



## dy1022

bad luck, failed this time !


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> A chinese scientist commenting on quantum entanglement work boasted even God could not tell the difference between them.....i have warned failure will come to tell who is in control...ma or God?


At least it shown even God is afraid and he shut down the second stage boaster.


----------



## kankan326

Sad news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

Beast said:


> At least it shown even God is afraid and he shut down the second stage boaster.


very good that God is afraid that he will shut down whatever next time....& see who cries an ocean....lol


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Failure is the stepping stone to success.

Good luck !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China says launch of Long March-5 Y2 "unsuccessful"*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-07-02 21:18:15|Editor: An





WENCHANG, Hainan, July 2 (Xinhua) -- The launch of China's latest heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-5 Y2, was announced unsuccessful on Sunday evening.

An anomaly occurred during the flight of the rocket, which blasted off at 7:23 p.m. from Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern province of Hainan.

Further investigation will be carried out.

The Long March-5 made its maiden flight in November 2016 from Wenchang, sending its payload into preset orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

Beast said:


> At least it shown even God is afraid and he shut down the second stage boaster.


you cant argue with an illuded person


----------



## rott

****!


----------



## satishkumarcsc

When new technologies are tested it can fail even after lot of simulations...Bad luck. Better luck next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

Space industry is tough business. Failures will happen.


----------



## xuxu1457

onebyone said:


> *China says launch of Long March-5 Y2 "unsuccessful"*
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-07-02 21:18:15|Editor: An
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, July 2 (Xinhua) -- The launch of China's latest heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-5 Y2, was announced unsuccessful on Sunday evening.
> 
> An anomaly occurred during the flight of the rocket, which blasted off at 7:23 p.m. from Wenchang Space Launch Center in southern province of Hainan.
> 
> Further investigation will be carried out.
> 
> The Long March-5 made its maiden flight in November 2016 from Wenchang, sending its payload into preset orbit.








Xinhua news said failed at 19:23 7-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

I hope by failure they mean that the mission was aborted and not that the rocket veered off its course. 

Better luck next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Callsign Chaos

Fourth failure in 19 months!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aswin

Only a very few have ever done this so, this shows its complexity. failure is the steppin stone.. this too shall pass. good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Good luck next time...

I think India is also developing rockets that can place more than 10 tonne satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khatri_pune

Better luck next time......

Learn from the mistakes & try again...... emerge as a Phoenix....


----------



## Max

better luck next time.


----------



## salarsikander

hater said:


> Our deepest condolances on yet another failure of china in rocket science.
> This is the 4th failure in under 1 and half years.
> Time to go back to basics and stop relying on copying russians and relying on stolen blueprints.
> India will send some scientists if u beg us.


@waz @Jungibaaz 
Post reported for cheap *** rantings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Enjoy, the Launch.
But even if it's a failure... But at the End... it's quite Beautiful.


----------



## Akasa

From Internet chatter, it seems that the cryogenic second-stage YF-75D engines prematurely shut down, leading to a late separation of the second stage from the first and the eventual inability to reach the designated orbit.

Interestingly, a similar incident occurred during the maiden launch of the LM-5 in November 2016, in which the (supposed) second stage put the YZ-2 third stage and its payload on an incorrect orbit that was later rectified using the YZ-2. These two anomalies could be related and warrant further investigation.

Better now than during the upcoming Chang'e-5 launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaiind

f


----------



## scorpionx

Failures are pillars of success. If one does not fail at all, it means there is something wrong. So my good wishes to the Chinese and better luck next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

scorpionx said:


> Failures are pillars of success. If one does not fail at all, it means there is something wrong. So my good wishes to the Chinese and better luck next time.


Good point. This is CZ-5 second launch. It's good thing to reveal its problem at beginning. CZ-5 will be used for more important missions when it gets more reliable and mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

We need a thorough investigation into these failures, including possible foreign interference. If we find out foreign interference from a lovely friend, rest assure we will retaliate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

rott said:


> I have never commented on any Indian rocket failures.
> This hater has a grudge. He/she created a new ID to instigate.



But people do. Many chinese people, on every failure or embarassing situation of India. In fact, some people in the Central Asia section exist only to post negative posts about India there.



Han Patriot said:


> Bro, why the hatred man. I would never wish any Indian mission to fail. Competition is good after all. The fact remains, it failed, we need to inspect and reestablish our old launch reliability rates.
> 
> The past 5 years, China had been moving too fast in space. Our human resources are overstretched. All this problems began after the new launch center in Wenchang was established and the launch frequency exploded to 25-30 launches a year. That's easily 3-4 times Indian launch frequency.
> 
> The technology involved is also very advanced. I don't want to make a comparison, but you know what i mean.



I don't think for China's size and overall strength, China has been moving fast. 

And China had 22 launches in 2016, 19 in 2015, 16 in 2014. So China never had more than 22 launches. 

Also, if technology involved is very advanced, US has had 13 launches on equal or superior technology with zero failures this year. 

I have been following space activities since 2012, so I know. China had a very successful image, because China's success rate was higher than even US or Russia. 

But you will have to accept that in the past couple of years, something has happened, and there are too many failures, on even established systems. Just this year, you have already had 2 complete failures. 

Also, LM 5 has actually been delayed for many years. So it has NOT been rushed. 



SinoSoldier said:


> From Internet chatter, it seems that the cryogenic second-stage YF-75D engines prematurely shut down, leading to a late separation of the second stage from the first and the eventual inability to reach the designated orbit.
> 
> Interestingly, a similar incident occurred during the maiden launch of the LM-5 in November 2016, in which the (supposed) second stage put the YZ-2 third stage and its payload on an incorrect orbit that was later rectified using the YZ-2. These two anomalies could be related and warrant further investigation.
> 
> Better now than during the upcoming Chang'e-5 launch.



Wow, I always thought that LM5 maiden launch was successful. Even Wikipedia marks it as successful. 

According to me, that is what comes under the definition of partial failure. 

Who knows than how many small failures we have had in all other occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But people do. Many chinese people, on every failure or embarassing situation of India. In fact, some people in the Central Asia section exist only to post negative posts about India there.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think for China's size and overall strength, China has been moving fast.
> 
> And China had 22 launches in 2016, 19 in 2015, 16 in 2014. So China never had more than 22 launches.
> 
> Also, if technology involved is very advanced, US has had 13 launches on equal or superior technology with zero failures this year.
> 
> I have been following space activities since 2012, so I know. China had a very successful image, because China's success rate was higher than even US or Russia.
> 
> But you will have to accept that in the past couple of years, something has happened, and there are too many failures, on even established systems. Just this year, you have already had 2 complete failures.
> 
> Also, LM 5 has actually been delayed for many years. So it has NOT been rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I always thought that LM5 maiden launch was successful. Even Wikipedia marks it as successful.
> 
> According to me, that is what comes under the definition of partial failure.
> 
> Who knows than how many small failures we have had in all other occasions.



The maiden flight was successful since it delivered its payload into the designated orbit without a payload compromise. What happened was that the third stage had to correct the orbit of the payload following a less-than-perfect insertion by the second stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

xunzi said:


> We need a thorough investigation into these failures, including possible foreign interference. If we find out foreign interference from a lovely friend, rest assure we will retaliate.



Wow, if a country is actually able to interfere, then I would say that it is your mistake. 

Imagine if a hostile country could just interfere with your ICBMs and Missiles.


----------



## Akasa

hater said:


> Its characterised as partial failure on every parameter.
> U can manipulate it as u like.



Nope, because the third stage did what it was supposed to do and the final satellite was compromised in neither orbit nor lifespan. What happens between the launch and final orbital insertion is the duty of the three stages, and frankly that has no effect on the final orbit and status of the satellite (which was placed into the correct GEO orbit without having to expend its fuel).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wow, if a country is actually able to interfere, then I would say that it is your mistake.
> 
> Imagine if a hostile country could just interfere with your ICBMs and Missiles.


Apple and orange. Missiles can be launch hundred of times and one failure means nothing. But a rocket of this magnitude can only be launch maybe 1 time every 12 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerebrum@Assasin

Callsign Chaos said:


> Fourth failure in 19 months!!



So what??? Even billion failures are justified if they keep the hard work up until they succeed!!! They will be successful sooner or later!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not even that actually. China doesn't have the ability to right now mass produce 12 LM 5 in a year.
> 
> But ICBMs are pretty much like orbital rockets, and their guidance systems etc are very similar. So, if you can doubt foreign interference in rocket launches, than you must also doubt if some other country can just sabotage your ICBM, and IRBM.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and that is what I am reminding my Chinese friends, @rott @Han Patriot @kankan326
> 
> Chinese members routinely take advantage of every Indian failure or shortcoming. So while I don't approve of the language used by @hater here, and all other trolling, I can understand why some Indian members would do the same.




I can understand when few Chinese brags about Indian failures , but we can also do the same when Chinese systems fails (theoretically). But what about those few other losers from Pakistan, who does not have anything still set their back on fire to show India bad!!! Funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suika

hater said:


> In any business ppl want reliability esp in expensive items.
> Chinese goods are of 2 categories ..
> 1.. foreign brands made or assembled in china . The MNCs mostly ensure quality.though i have seen the chinese screw even these up.
> 2. Chinese brands which have high chinese IQ (108) used in making them.
> Like this rocket.
> Everyone can see the results.



The record of numerous rockets are not so bad. The often mentioned success rate to be considered good is a 95% success rate, so at least a ratio of 19 out of 20 launches.

From what I can gather on short notice:

Long March 2C: 40 out of 41
Long March 2D: 31 out of 32
Long March 2F: 13 out of 13
Long March 3B: 37 out of 40 (under 95%)
Long March 3C: 15 out of 15
Long March 4B: 28 out of 29
Long March 5: 1 out of 2 (under 95%)
Long March 7: 2 out of 2

Overall, its pretty good score across the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not even that actually. China doesn't have the ability to right now mass produce 12 LM 5 in a year.
> 
> But ICBMs are pretty much like orbital rockets, and their guidance systems etc are very similar. So, if you can doubt foreign interference in rocket launches, than you must also doubt if some other country can just sabotage your ICBM, and IRBM.


You are comparing different class of weight and sophistication here. While the process of lifting an object to space is the same for ICBM and orbital rocket launch, the detail to hit target is very different. And like I said, we have hundred if not thousand of ICBMs that can be launch immediately in 1 day. But for this particular rocket heavy weight, we can only have 1 launch for 12 months. That's why it's much easier to sabotage through various meant including possible hacking. Like I said, all investigations must be carefully observe. This launch is important to leapfrog us into the next stage of communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aswin

xunzi said:


> Your Hindu country is not at that level of technology sophistication to sabotage our space launch. I'm sorry.


vice verse is also true


----------



## waz

salarsikander said:


> @waz @Jungibaaz
> Post reported for cheap *** rantings



Got rid of him. He was a cheap suicide troll, hence his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boxer_B

Chinese had an ambitious plan, got to give them that. No problem if they failed, its part of development process. Only those succeeds who never gives up and learn from mistakes. Best of luck next time and bring glory to Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

. 
. 
. 

Spacerockets are critical systems... Failure is a normal thing in first launches! 

Best of luck to the Chinese scientists and engineers...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

Shijian 18 was to be the heaviest satellite launched into geostationary orbit over 7 tonnes
http://spaceflight101.com/long-march-5-shijian-18/shijian-18/

this sucks. looks a failure of Yuanzheng-2 upper stage.






you can see the controllers panicking around 1:07:45

I hope this bad luck doesn't effect Falcon 9 launch


----------



## Mustang06

Hard luck! Best of luck for the next launch!


----------



## Chhatrapati

They can learn from Mistakes. 
Testing it and failing is way better than not testing at all. 
Good Luck next time.


----------



## antonius123

hater said:


> As per estimates the total loss to chinese exchequers due to repeated FAILURES of chinese rockets is now reached 4 billion usd.
> Also the expected flight to Mars is now delayed indefinetly .
> Its very shameful that chinese tv was broadcasting the launch live for one of the few times and the whole world saw the chinese incompetence on display again.
> 
> 
> But 4 failures in 18 months across different platforms shows chronic incompetence.




This failure doesnt change the fact that India is still lag far behind china in space technology right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## turbofan7a

Launching rockets into space is complex business.


----------



## soundHound

Well thing happens, it's tough to master what's unknown, space is brutal and only allow survival of fittest, it should not be termed as failure but rather learning about stuff which will make it fail. Better luck next time.




gslv mk3 said:


> not supporting anyone, but the reaction of Chinese members about an Indian launch failure wouldn't be any different.
> 
> regards.



Neither China nor the cheerleading squad, they will never appriciate Indian effort, even if rarely they do they will try downplay it comparing with some failed Chinese rocket, sheer jealousy might be



SOUTHie said:


> That was a scam I heard.



Yup that project was a scam, it's down dusted and gone, and took along 100's of millions of investors money along as per the reports.

Similar report is surfacing for latest toy, rail less train, which follows some sort of markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Jul 03, 2017 06:24 AM
*China to Rocket Its Shared Economy Into Space — the Final Frontier*
By Huang Rong and Teng Jing Xuan

China’s booming sharing economy is blasting off into space — with a telescope that satellite users can rent by the hour to look at distant stars and planets.

The satellite will allow space lovers to log onto a web portal to *use professional astronomy equipment *for 2,000 yuan ($295) to 3,000 yuan per hour. The project is the brainchild of Changsha-based company Tianyi Space Research Institute.

The *time-share *satellite is expected to go online next year, Tianyi CEO Yang Feng told Caixin.

Tianyi is one of a handful of commercial space companies in China that’s breaking new ground in an industry that has been dominated by state agencies for decades.

But in 2015, China’s National Development and Reform Commission, the Ministry of Finance, and the Commission on Science, Technology, and Industry for National Defense jointly issued a 10-year plan for developing the commercial space industry.

Although there are only around a dozen commercial space enterprises in the country, the nascent field has already attracted significant investor attention. On May 18, rocket design startup One Space Technology announced that, months after completing its A-round of financing last year, it had secured an unspecified amount of funding from Chongqing Two Rivers Aviation Industry Investment Group.

Weeks earlier, Tianyi announced that it had raised close to 100 million yuan in its own A-round of financing.

But while some investors are optimistic, China has a long way to go before its commercial space industry catches up with the likes of U.S.-based SpaceX and OneWeb, industry insiders told Caixin.

*Space labs*

Tianyi’s time-share telescope won’t be the first satellite launched into orbit by the 2-year-old startup.

Since its founding in May 2015, Tianyi has developed cube-shaped microsatellites weighing less than a kilogram (2.2 pounds) each and smaller than a fist. Founder Yang Feng chose to specialize in offering scientific-experiment and equipment-testing services. The company has already helped an engineering professor at the Chinese Academy of Sciences conduct microgravity experiments using one of their microsatellites.

One factor that attracted the engineering professor to Tianyi’s services was its relatively low prices. Unlike expensive military-grade satellites, one of Tianyi’s cube satellites costs only around 1 million yuan to construct and can be rented for tens of thousands of yuan, a low rate in the industry, Yang told Caixin.

The professor’s microgravity chemistry experiments involved volatile substances that could easily damage a satellite, so Tianyi’s lower-cost cube satellites were selected to minimize possible losses.

“At the moment, the commercial satellite industry is most optimistic about demand from science labs,” said Li Ming, the executive director of Legend Star, a venture capital fund that invested in Tianyi. Conducting experiments in space using state agencies’ satellites requires a long wait, “but small commercial satellites are low-cost, and don’t have waiting lists, so they can fulfill many labs’ needs,” Li told Caixin.

*Commercial communications satellites*

Kechuang SA, another commercial microsatellite maker, is taking a different approach, marketing its services to business clients looking for communications solutions.

One of Kechuang’s biggest clients and investors is Red Flag Software. In addition to designing software, Red Flag is also involved in collecting agricultural data, such as soil moisture and wind direction, from around the world.

Red Flag’s agricultural big-data network currently relies mainly on base radio stations, which have multiple drawbacks, like limited coverage, and poor signal reception in sparsely inhabited areas. To expand their network to areas unsuitable for installing base stations, Red Flag needs satellites, Kechuang CEO Ruo Shu told Caixin.

Kechuang launched its first communications satellite, the KS-1Q, in November, and plans to launch a second in 2018.

Eventually, Ruo hopes the company will have a 70-strong network of satellites providing global coverage, at a cost of less than 70 million yuan.

There are still many technical hurdles to be overcome, Ruo told Caixin. Microsatellites are cheaper to build but less reliable, and 20% to 30% fail to function normally after entering orbit, Ruo told Caixin.

Additionally, commercial communications satellite operators have to go through a long process of applying with China’s Ministry of State Security and the UN’s International Telecommunications Union for a designated signal frequency.

*Rocket bottleneck*

Regardless of business strategy, China’s satellite companies are all dependent on rocket builders to launch their products into space.

But China only has a handful of rocket launch sites, and all rockets currently in use are owned by two large military-owned businesses, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. and China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp., creating a bottleneck for space entrepreneurs hoping to launch their ideas into action.

“In the past few years, domestic rocket-launch services have reached their saturation point, and the demand from government and commercial clients has caused the three main launch sites to be in a state of constant frenetic activity,” Liu Yufei, deputy director at privately owned, Beijing-based Hangtian Jia Gongcheng Technology Research Institute, told Caixin.

One Space, founded in 2015, is one of three private rocket startups hoping to change this. The Beijing-based company is developing its first rocket, Xinshi 1, which it hopes to launch in 2018.

A poorly developed supply chain means rocket designers frequently have to start over if a deal with a supplier falls through, especially since China’s space industry is still *dominated by state-owned companies*. “Some state-owned companies sign a contract, but if the leader vetoes the deal, that’s it,” Shu said.

“This is One Space’s third year in existence, but we still have some time to go before we achieve the launch of our first rocket,” founder Shu Chang said.

Another issue that rocket companies face is military control of launch sites, Ding Runqiang, vice president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ venture capital fund Cash Capital, told Caixin. “One rocket can carry 100 satellites into space, but how many rockets can you launch each year?” Ding asked.

Additionally, private rocket companies face stiff competition from the two state-owned launch service providers. “Launch costs make up only around 10% of overall costs for satellite companies,” Ruo told Caixin. “The most important consideration is safety,” not price, so clients gravitate toward well-tested military rockets rather than newcomers, Ruo said.

Still, some are optimistic about the future of commercial rocket companies. In May, ZerOne announced that it had received close to 300 million yuan in funding for a Chongqing production plant.

“A lot of demand for rocket launch services is actually currently suppressed,” an industry insider told Caixin. “If launch resources expand, demand will also grow. Two state-owned companies won’t be enough to satisfy the market’s needs, and there’s still room for private companies.”


----------



## salarsikander

boxer_B said:


> I hope this launch doesn't cast shadow on reliability of Pakistan's NASR and other missiles in inventory.


Post reported for cheap trolling.
@waz @Jungibaaz


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Exactly, and that is what I am reminding my Chinese friends, @rott @Han Patriot @kankan326
> 
> Chinese members routinely take advantage of every Indian failure or shortcoming. So while I don't approve of the language used by @hater here, and all other trolling, I can understand why *some Indian members would do the same*.



but it's not the same. indians just sounded jealous to others. lol. indian rocket failure is like kid fail at riding bicycle compare to china with superbike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amember

All time space launch results.
Surely, no country is spared from failures.
http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/logsum.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not even that actually. China doesn't have the ability to right now mass produce 12 LM 5 in a year.
> 
> But ICBMs are pretty much like orbital rockets, and their guidance systems etc are very similar. So, if you can doubt foreign interference in rocket launches, than you must also doubt if some other country can just sabotage your ICBM, and IRBM.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and that is what I am reminding my Chinese friends, @rott @Han Patriot @kankan326
> 
> Chinese members routinely take advantage of every Indian failure or shortcoming. So while I don't approve of the language used by @hater here, and all other trolling, I can understand why some Indian members would do the same.


Bro, when have I ridiculed Indian launch failures? I will never stooped so low to do that OK. Please be fair, this is the second most powerful rocket on earth currently and that satellite is the most advanced satellite platform. It would have been a game changer for humanity.



Amember said:


> All time space launch results.
> Surely, no country is spared from failures.
> http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/logsum.html


Even though our launch reliability is still considered good but 4 failures in 2 years is not acceptable. LM-5 now has the same failure rate as GSLVMKII. I am utterly disgraced, it might have been the second most powerful rocket, but still it is a failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> Bro, when have I ridiculed Indian launch failures? I will never stooped so low to do that OK. Please be fair, this is the second most powerful rocket on earth currently and that satellite is the most advanced satellite platform. It would have been a game changer for humanity.
> 
> 
> Even though our launch reliability is still considered good but 4 failures in 2 years is not acceptable. LM-5 now has the same failure rate as GSLVMKII. I am utterly disgraced, it might have been the second most powerful rocket, but still it is a failure.


China suffer two successive launch failure. Something is not right. Maybe some external interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But people do. Many chinese people, on every failure or embarassing situation of India. In fact, some people in the Central Asia section exist only to post negative posts about India there.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think for China's size and overall strength, China has been moving fast.
> 
> And China had 22 launches in 2016, 19 in 2015, 16 in 2014. So China never had more than 22 launches.
> 
> Also, if technology involved is very advanced, US has had 13 launches on equal or superior technology with zero failures this year.
> 
> I have been following space activities since 2012, so I know. China had a very successful image, because China's success rate was higher than even US or Russia.
> 
> But you will have to accept that in the past couple of years, something has happened, and there are too many failures, on even established systems. Just this year, you have already had 2 complete failures.
> 
> Also, LM 5 has actually been delayed for many years. So it has NOT been rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I always thought that LM5 maiden launch was successful. Even Wikipedia marks it as successful.
> 
> According to me, that is what comes under the definition of partial failure.
> 
> Who knows than how many small failures we have had in all other occasions.


We have been launching 200 plus rockets my friend, please don't over blow this to include our other reliable launchers. I believe this is an overstretch space program that became too ambitious. India is only launching 5 launches on average, this is 3-4 times less than what China is launching. 

I was about to respect you for being impartial, but it seems you have an inferior complex versus China. If you are American with the same technological parity, you earn the right to condemn Chinese failure. No issues on this, but GSLV MKIII is ultimately still a 2 decades old technology in Chinese terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> Not really.
> LM5 has no total success . Both its launches had problems.
> The 1st one was a partial failure as the 2nd stage shortcomings were compensated by its 3rd optional stage.
> The 2nd launch is a dead loss. Even 1st stage didnt work properly.
> You basically have a " powerful" launcher only on paper.
> While GSLV M2 has had 1 failure and since than 4 successive perfect launches.
> So chinese LM5 SUCCESS RATE IS MAYBE 25%.
> While GSLV M2 has a 80% success rate.
> 
> 
> 200 plus rockets in what time period is that ?
> Last yr you had 22 launches with 2 failures.
> We had 7 launches with no failures.
> Thus yr already u had 2 major failures.
> This year we will have 12 launches.


Well, I don't want to talk about MKII but can you recheck those rates again. You can only call it a partial failure if the satellite failed to reach orbit, but it did with the YZ-2 upper stage. So I would still call it a success, but the second launch is no excuse, it was a failure and lessons must be learned from it.

Take 2016 for example, how many launches were from PSLV, Ariane? Please don't be so over confident, you just need one GSLV MK-III failure to reach CZ-5 rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> You should try FMEA AND RCFA.
> I always find them useful.


I am not trying to ridicule India here but I hope you can judge this failure fairly. We had launched 200+ launches in history, don't overwrite the achievement of these 260 launches.

http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/logsum.html

SLV-3 3(2) .33 .40 1979-1983
ASLV 4(3) .25 .33 1987-1994
PSLV 12(2) .83 .79 1993- Active
PSLV-CA 10(0) 1.00 .92 2008- Active
PSLV-XL 12(0) 1.00 .93 2008- Active
GSLV 9(5) .44 .45 2001- Active
LVM3-X 1(0) 1.00 .67 2014- Suborbital


DF-3 Based Launchers (China)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DF-3 IRBM 3(0) 1.00 .80 1966-1970 Suborbital
CZ-1 2(0) 1.00 .75 1970-1971
CZ-1D 3(1) .67 .60 1995-2002 Suborbital
(DF-3 ORBITAL 2(0) 1.00 .75)
(DF-3 TOTAL 8(1) .88 .80)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


DF-5 Based Launchers (China)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DF-5 ICBM 9(0) 1.00 .91 1971-1981 Suborbital
DF-5B ICBM 1(0) 1.00 .67 2012- Suborbital
FB-1 3(0) 1.00 .80 1972-1978 Suborbital
FB-1 8(4) .50 .50 1973-1981
CZ-2(C)(SD/SM) 45(1) .98 .96 1974- Active
CZ-2C 3(1) .67 .60 2014- Suborbital
CZ-2D 32(1) .97 .94 1992- Active
CZ-2E 7(2) .71 .67 1990-1995
CZ-2F 13(0)[a] 1.00 .93 1999- Active 
CZ-3 13(3) .77 .73 1984-2000
CZ-3A 25(0) 1.00 .96 1995- Active
CZ-3B 37(2) .95 .92 1996- Active
CZ-3C 15(0) 1.00 .94 2008- Active
CZ-4(A/B/C) 50(2) .96 .94 1988- Active
(DF-5 ORBITAL 245(16) .93 .93)
(DF-5 TOTAL 261(17) .93 .93)
[a] 11 Shenzhou (6 manned, 5 unmanned), 2 Tiangong)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

CZ 5-7 (China)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
CZ-5 1(0) 1.00 .67 2016- Active
CZ-6 1(0) 1.00 .67 2015- Active
CZ-7 1(0) 1.00 .67 2016- Active
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

DF-21 Based Launchers (China)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
KT-1 (DF-31) 2(2) .00 .25 2002-2003
Kuaizhou (China) 2(0) 1.00 .75 2013- Active
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

DF-31 Based Launchers (China)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DF-31 IRBM 15(0) 1.00 .94 1992- Suborbital
KP-7 (DF-31) 1(0) 1.00 .67 2013- Suborbital
CZ-11 (China) 2(0) 1.00 .75 2015- Active
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Bro, when have I ridiculed Indian launch failures? I will never stooped so low to do that OK. Please be fair, this is the second most powerful rocket on earth currently and that satellite is the most advanced satellite platform. It would have been a game changer for humanity.



I am not talking about you, but you can go to Indian sections, and see whole host of Chinese and Pakistanis doing that, along with making regular fun of any negative news story on India. 

So I agree, that while *you* should not suffer for it, but this is the world my friend. We people suffer for others. 

As for being the second most powerful, I don't consider LM5 to be an operational and mature launch vehicle. 

It is very much in development still. 

Also, about the satellite, how do you say it is the most advanced satellite platform, when satellite platforms, many of them are confidential?



Beast said:


> China suffer two successive launch failure. Something is not right. Maybe some external interference.



Conspiracy Theories. 



Han Patriot said:


> We have been launching 200 plus rockets my friend, please don't over blow this to include our other reliable launchers. I believe this is an overstretch space program that became too ambitious. India is only launching 5 launches on average, this is 3-4 times less than what China is launching.
> 
> I was about to respect you for being impartial, but it seems you have an inferior complex versus China. If you are American with the same technological parity, you earn the right to condemn Chinese failure. No issues on this, but GSLV MKIII is ultimately still a 2 decades old technology in Chinese terms.



Let's compare Apples. 

India had 7 (all successful) launches in 2016, and China had 22 (20 successful). So the ratio is 3 times. 

This year, India has already had 4 launches (all successful), and China had 8 launches (6 successful). So the ratio for launches is 2, and the ratio for successful launches is 1.5 

In fact, with two consecutive launches, I think a lot of space missions will be delayed, and I am almost 90% sure that Chang'e 5 will be delayed. So the ratio may decline further. 

Also, I am actually very impartial. Look at this whole thread, I didn't say anything about India or China. It is some Indians who started instigating this, and then Chinese members started calling everything Indian as kids technology. I don't involve myself in it. You can check this whole thread, and you will see nothing that I say is wrong. 

Why am I raising doubts over established systems? 

Because they are failing, more than before. Earlier China had a reputation of sure shot success. Something is going wrong, and that should be investigated, since 4 failures in 2 years (and we don't even count partial failures) for many systems that didn't have any problem since their inception doesn't seem right. 

I can still say that China, still has better reputation than Russian in launch business, because Russians are the most notorious for their mature, established launch systems failing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> You should try FMEA AND RCFA.
> I always find them useful.





antiterror said:


> Rocket science does not work like that.
> A rocket has several stages.
> If every stage works , we call it a successful launch.
> If any stage malfunctions and its load has to be carried out by a different stage we call it partial success or failure.
> The 2nd stage did not work well and luckily for you had a 3rd OPTIONAL stage in 1st flight which compensated the shortfall.
> Its like having a motorised cycle with pedals.
> If motor fails you can still pedal but then it is not a proper electric bike.


Well, you can argue with those experts with NASASPACEFLIGHT. I am in no way trying to downplay this current failure. But calling the first launch a failure is unfair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

antiterror said:


> Rocket science does not work like that.
> A rocket has several stages.
> If every stage works , we call it a successful launch.
> If any stage malfunctions and its load has to be carried out by a different stage we call it partial success or failure.
> The 2nd stage did not work well and luckily for you had a 3rd OPTIONAL stage in 1st flight which compensated the shortfall.
> Its like having a motorised cycle with pedals.
> If motor fails you can still pedal but then it is not a proper electric bike.



No stage performs perfectly. There is a margin of error inevitably involved. 

For me, if the satellite is put in the desired orbit, without satellite's life being reduced, than it is a success. You can define success any other way.


----------



## RayOfLight

“Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again, this time more intelligently.”
*– Henry Ford*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Well, you can argue with those experts with NASASPACEFLIGHT. I am in no way trying to downplay this current failure. But calling the first launch a failure is unfair.



Everyone has different standards. 

According to me, it is a success. But not 100% success. 

And this is the difference. While last time, the satellite was placed in orbit, the second stage didn't perform perfectly. 

This time, the second stage failed. 

If the first launch of LM 5 was considered not complete success, than perhaps the second rocket would not have failed. 

Anyways, I am totally certain, that china will be able to solve this problem, and within some years, the LM 5 platform will mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> My info is from NASASPACEFLIGHT and other sources.
> You had a 3rd stage in the 1st flight which was considered a payload but was also powered. That saved the skin of the 1st trial.
> 
> For me all stages have to meet certain minimum performance parameters than the vehicle is a success . Not reaching the orbit by redundancies.


Well then nasaspaceflight called it a success bro.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Well then nasaspaceflight called it a success bro.



I just checked launch statistics again. 

From 2010-2015, in *6 years, China had total 2 failures. 
*
China just had 2 failures in past 3 months now. Surely, we can't say that everything is just right.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I just checked launch statistics again.
> 
> From 2010-2015, in *6 years, China had total 2 failures.
> *
> China just had 2 failures in past 3 months now. Surely, we can't say that everything is just right.


Nothing is right bro, ever since the Wenchang move and the crazy increase in launch rates. The changes in personnel and work processes, the movement of personnel. This is a wake up call for China to slow down and give some breathing space to those scientist and workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> Just remembered that the 1st flight had only a 4 mt satellite ? If that is accurate than maybe the increase in payload from 4 to 7 mt caused this failure.
> And frankly until the launcher is used to launch a satellite which is atleast 80% of its rated capacity ie 80% of 14 mt , ie 11 mt , we cant really call this a heavy launcher.


Are you so intimated by CZ-5 launch capacity? . They are gonna use it to launch the space station parts, (10+ tonnes each), you should be able to verify it then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> Cant fight the facts.
> Our 1st 3 successful flights of the GSLV M2 were called trials for a reason.
> Until you have atleast 3 successful launches under your belt , no point in calling it a usable launcher.
> Frankly i doubt the chinese will risk the expensive space station parts until you have had a few successes .


Well, that's why the first and second launches were launching SJ satellites, SJ means practice. Again, please don't misunderstand me, CZ-5 is an unproven launcher, simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

antiterror said:


> From nasaspaceflight.
> "Discussion on the event becomes fobidden on Zhihu, Chinese equivlent of Quora.
> 
> (System message)
> Sorry, your answer is deleted with the qustion. Political sensitive content is forbidden in zhihu. The question “How to understand CZ-5 Y2 launch failure" is deleted, your answer is deleted together.
> 
> Sorry, your answer is deleted with the qustion. According to law and requirements of goverment, your answer under The question “How to understand CZ-5 Y2 launch failure" is deleted with the question.
> 
> 您好，很抱歉您的回答受到牵连。知乎不允许发布「政治敏感」内容，问题「如何看待长征五号遥二火箭发射失利？」由于违反知乎规范被删除，导致您的回答也受到牵连被删除。
> 
> 您好，根据法律法规和有关部门通知，您在问题「如何看待长征五号遥二火箭发射失利？」下的回答被牵连删除，还请您谅解"
> 
> Seems chinese authorities have blocked all discussions on the failure.
> What will that achieve since it was telecast live ?
> Openness is the best option.



This is just stupid. 

Such heavy handed censorship will rile many people. Right now, China is going through good economic growth so many people don't say anything. But once the growth falls below 5%, this stuff will create a lot of problems.



antiterror said:


> From nasaspaceflight.
> "Discussion on the event becomes fobidden on Zhihu, Chinese equivlent of Quora.
> 
> (System message)
> Sorry, your answer is deleted with the qustion. Political sensitive content is forbidden in zhihu. The question “How to understand CZ-5 Y2 launch failure" is deleted, your answer is deleted together.
> 
> Sorry, your answer is deleted with the qustion. According to law and requirements of goverment, your answer under The question “How to understand CZ-5 Y2 launch failure" is deleted with the question.
> 
> 您好，很抱歉您的回答受到牵连。知乎不允许发布「政治敏感」内容，问题「如何看待长征五号遥二火箭发射失利？」由于违反知乎规范被删除，导致您的回答也受到牵连被删除。
> 
> 您好，根据法律法规和有关部门通知，您在问题「如何看待长征五号遥二火箭发射失利？」下的回答被牵连删除，还请您谅解"
> 
> Seems chinese authorities have blocked all discussions on the failure.
> What will that achieve since it was telecast live ?
> Openness is the best option.



Can you link the nasaspaceflight page as well? 

Is that answer alone banned, or is ALL discussion banned?


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> China suffer two successive launch failure. Something is not right. Maybe some external interference.


Maybe quality control ?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mult...focating-its-pilots-f-35.502429/#post-9624022


----------



## xunzi

India comparing little bee to big bull type rocket again. With new technology and sophistication, there is a larger risk. LM-5 should be compare to Delta IV. Delta also had 1 failure in its initial launch but 8 successes. We still have time to fix this and I'm confident our scientist and engineer will find out after throughout investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Speeder 2 said:


> If I were made the new boss of CGTN Europe, I would make it as famous and as as popular as Eurovision Song Contest within a year !
> 
> the first thing I would do then, is to fire theese entire crew, useless dimwits!


CCTV and CGTN are worse than shit. I rather watch FOX. I'm sick of watching a bunch of foreign licking Chinese hosts licking hairy foreign balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Can satellites be used as an early warning system for landslides?*
Published on: 3 July 2017

Researchers are working hard to use satellite data to accurately map the movement of the earth before a landslide in a bid to develop a life-saving early warning system.




If we can detect movement at a very early stage then in many cases it is likely we would have time put systems in place to save lives
Professor Zhenhong Li​
The team from Newcastle University (UK), Chengdu University of Technology, Tongji University, China Academy of Space Technology and Wuhan University (China) have been tracking the devastating events of last week when a massive landslide struck Xinmo Village, Maoxian County, Sichuan Province in China.

Triggered by heavy rain, the Maoxian landslide swept away homes in Xinmo village, blocking a 2km section of river and burying 1,600 meters of road. The collapsed rubble was estimated to be about eight million cubic meters.

Three days later, a second landslide hit Xinmo Village and almost at the same time, a third landslide occurred in Shidaguan Town, 20km away from Xinmo Village.

Using ESA’s Sentinel-1 satellite radar mission - which comprises a constellation of two polar-orbiting satellites, operating day and night in all-weather conditions - the research team were able to capture before and after images of the landslides.

This provides vital information about the extent of the disaster which can be used to assess the damage and future risk in the area.

*Detecting and mapping active landslides*

Professor Zhenhong Li, Professor of Imaging Geodesy at Newcastle University, explains:

“It is still hard, if not impossible, to detect a landslide using traditional techniques, especially in mountain areas. Using the satellite radar data, we were able to efficiently detect and map the active landslide over a wide region, identifying the source of the landslide and also its boundaries.

“Going forward, we can use this information to set up real-time monitoring systems - such as GPS, Beidou and Galileo - for those sites and whenever we detect abnormal behaviour, the system can send out an early warning message.

“In fact, while we were monitoring the Maoxian landslides we managed to identify over 10 other active landslides in the same region and forwarded this information to the relevant agencies.”

*Living with the constant threat of a landslide*

Sichuan province is prone to earthquakes, including the devastating Great Wenchuan Earthquake of 2008 when a 7.9 magnitude quake hit the area, killing over 70,000 people.

Professor Li says their data suggests the Maoxian (Shidaguan) landslide had been sliding for at least six months before it failed.

“When you consider this sort of timescale it suggests that a landslide Early Warning System is not only possible but would also be extremely effective,” says Professor Li.

“If we can detect movement at a very early stage then in many cases it is likely we would have time put systems in place to save lives.”

Professor Li and the team have been working on active faults and landslides in Southwest China for over ten years and have identified several active landslides in the area south to Maoxian County but this is the first time they have studied the Maoxian region.

Ultimately, the team hope to use the technology to detect and map active landslides in the whole region of SW China, and then build a landslide database.

The research findings were presented at the Dragon-4 symposium in Copenhagen on 27 June 2017.


Maoxian Landslides - Press Office - Newcastle University


----------



## Han Patriot

xunzi said:


> India comparing little bee to big bull type rocket again. With new technology and sophistication, there is a larger risk. LM-5 should be compare to Delta IV. Delta also had 1 failure in its initial launch but 8 successes. We still have time to fix this and I'm confident our scientist and engineer will find out after throughout investigation.


Bro, we still can't deny the fact that they still need to recheck their QC standards, we had such a perfect launch record before this past 2 years, rapid expansion is overstretching our manpower and management ability. Somebody need to take a step back and align themselves again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

Suika said:


> The record of numerous rockets are not so bad. The often mentioned success rate to be considered good is a 95% success rate, so at least a ratio of 19 out of 20 launches.
> 
> From what I can gather on short notice:
> 
> Long March 2C: 40 out of 41
> Long March 2D: 31 out of 32
> Long March 2F: 13 out of 13
> Long March 3B: 37 out of 40 (under 95%)
> Long March 3C: 15 out of 15
> Long March 4B: 28 out of 29
> Long March 5: 1 out of 2 (under 95%)
> Long March 7: 2 out of 2
> 
> Overall, its pretty good score across the board.



Figures are not true. Many long march had failed initially and china took help of scientist from abroad. Even last month the satellite had failed but chinese did not know that and they celebrated here for 2 days till the news came that it has failed. It is US who is monitoring the chinese satellite launches and that is why we come to know the failure of Chinese rockets otherwise they all are fully successful all the time.



SOHEIL said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> Spacerockets are critical systems... Failure is a normal thing in first launches!
> 
> Best of luck to the Chinese scientists and engineers...



On one hand they say that this rocket has 14 ton payload capacity and still I see rocket in full configuration. This seems fishy. When ISRO uses PSLV for lower payload, they removes boosters. If chinese rocket is really of 14 tom payload, I should not see this rocket with 4 booster.



antiterror said:


> While GSLV M2 has had 1 failure and since than 4 successive perfect launches.
> So chinese LM5 SUCCESS RATE IS MAYBE 25%.
> While GSLV M2 has a 80% success rate.



The accuracy what India achieved in GSLV MK2 flights were so awesome that china can not een think of haveing that accuracy. Just few meters in two digit in apogee and perigee in its last 2 launches. This gives satellites longer lives.


----------



## Han Patriot

MULUBJA said:


> Ohhhhh You are becoming too polite now. Actually, whole gang tries to find fault not out of any failure but also out of stunning success of India. You are the guys who has number of time wrote here that India's success on Mars is attributable to NASA.
> 
> Actually, there is no surprise in repeated failure of chinese rockets as this is chinese mall hence it is bound to malfunction and fail.
> 
> .


Have you seen me laughing at Indian failures? I will never stoop so low ok. I might question Indian technology and achievements but I will never celebrate and antagonize Indians over launch failures.

Chinese rockets and Chinese malls are two different things, and I can sense so much hatred from you. I might ridicule and argue with Indians, but I have no hatred to you guys, it's natural to have competition and rivalry.


----------



## MULUBJA

Han Patriot said:


> Questioning your 'success' is different from celebrating someones failure bro. You need to chill. Rivalry is a common thing afterall.



Who celebrates here except one two guys? You even mock our success. We do not consider you as rival. Nobody is our rival as we do not do anything to outsmart anyone. We have our goals and missions. We are perusing that and in that pursuance, Success come in our way. Our goal is to slash down launching cost to just 10% of our current cost which is already cheapest. In next decade we shall have reusable rockets of very high efficiency. We do not consider you as the rival.


----------



## Han Patriot

antiterror said:


> He is the good cop. The bad cops are keeping a long distance from these failure threads.
> Why not search his comments and see where he is coming from ?
> Sinosoldier is the only normal chinese i find in this site , others are all paid posters.


Just because I question Indian 'success' that makes me a bad cop? You should see how hawkish and insulting some Indian posters are, of course it is a chain reaction right? You become hawkish. But never stoop so low to insult a launch failure, that is a NONO. If you still insist on it, go ahead, mods will clean it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

antiterror said:


> He is the good cop. The bad cops are keeping a long distance from these failure threads.
> Why not search his comments and see where he is coming from ?
> Sinosoldier is the only normal chinese i find in this site , others are all paid posters.



Why would anyone butt hurt when India launch a hundred grapefruit into space. LOL.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/28-hour-countdown-for-isros-record-satellite-launch-begins.477894/


----------



## Han Patriot

MULUBJA said:


> Why would anyone butt hurt when India launch a hundred grapefruit into space. LOL.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/28-hour-countdown-for-isros-record-satellite-launch-begins.477894/


MULU, China lobbed 20+ satellite to space in one launch, to me that is nothing advanced! You need to start accepting criticism on your 'successes' and see beyond it.


----------



## MULUBJA

Han Patriot said:


> MULU, China lobbed 20+ satellite to space in one launch, to me that is nothing advanced! You need to start accepting criticism on your 'successes' and see beyond it.



read the comment of your chinese. This is not posted to point any 20 satellite as we have launched 104 and if have the capability to launch up to 300 provided we have that much satellites.


----------



## Han Patriot

MULUBJA said:


> read the comment of your chinese. This is not posted to point any 20 satellite as we have launched 104 and if have the capability to launch up to 300 provided we have that much satellites.


I have been trying to tell you it is fruitless to have this dick measuring contest, there is no advanced technology involved. You lob 20, I lob 100, next someone will lob 1000 nut sized satellites. Get it? If Indian technology is truly novel and advanced, I will have no choice but to accept it, example one field I think India is ahead is in breeder reactors, which is still under commissioning. Once fully commission, you can proudly declare India is ahead.

And I would say, game on, we shall compete with you and make a even better one.


----------



## xuxu1457

I think Longmarch-5 will have about another 1-3 times fail launch
New generation rockets will be some bugs at first , eg. Ariane 5 ,Falcon 9, Ariane 5 failed 4 times during its first 14 times lauch


----------



## MULUBJA

Han Patriot said:


> I have been trying to tell you it is fruitless to have this dick measuring contest, there is no advanced technology involved. You lob 20, I lob 100, next someone will lob 1000 nut sized satellites. Get it? If Indian technology is truly novel and advanced, I will have no choice but to accept it, example one field I think India is ahead is in breeder reactors, which is still under commissioning. Once fully commission, you can proudly declare India is ahead.
> 
> And I would say, game on, we shall compete with you and make a even better one.



So no technology is involved in launch of 104 satellie or in Mars mission or any planatory exploration??

Only technology involved is More weight lifting capability right? 

Wait, we are going to surpass you guys in that area also.


----------



## Han Patriot

MULUBJA said:


> So no technology is involved in launch of 104 satellie or in Mars mission or any planatory exploration??
> 
> Only technology involved is More weight lifting capability right?
> 
> Wait, we are going to surpass you guys in that area also.


Nobody is saying there is no technology involved, I am saying there is no advanced technology involved if you compare launching 20 sats or 100 sats. Its the same freaking technology, MULTIPLE SATELLITE LAUNCHING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Han Patriot said:


> Nobody is saying there is no technology involved, I am saying there is no advanced technology involved if you compare launching 20 sats or 100 sats. Its the same freaking technology, MULTIPLE SATELLITE LAUNCHING.



Then why others do not do that? you can not do that does not mean it is not advance. People find it difficult to put even a single satellite properly in orbit. You know that. We have put all this satellites at different places and on different time and different elevation. Go and see video and come back when you do that.


----------



## Han Patriot

xuxu1457 said:


> I think Longmarch-5 will have about another 1-3 times fail launch
> New generation rockets will be some bugs at first , eg. Ariane 5 ,Falcon 9, Ariane 5 failed 4 times during its first 14 times lauch


Failure for CZ-5 is understandable, but the other partial failures for matured launchers is not acceptable.



MULUBJA said:


> Then why others do not do that? you can not do that does not mean it is not advance. People find it difficult to put even a single satellite properly in orbit. You know that. We have put all this satellites at different places and on different time and different elevation. Go and see video and come back when you do that.


You think Ariane will wait for months collecting and waiting for 100 microsats to launch?


----------



## MULUBJA

Han Patriot said:


> Failure for CZ-5 is understandable, but the other partial failures for matured launchers is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> You think Ariane will wait for months collecting and waiting for 100 microsats to launch?



From where does alliens come in? Is is taught in CPC reeducation schools?


----------



## Han Patriot

MULUBJA said:


> From where does alliens come in? Is is taught in CPC reeducation schools?


Well China is not allowed to launch satellites with any US made components, the only viable comparison is Ariane since they are the largest commercial launcher.


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Patriot said:


> Well China is not allowed to launch satellites with any US made components, the only viable comparison is Ariane since they are the largest commercial launcher.


Will China be taking the help of the americans in analyzing the lm5 failure ?


----------



## xunzi

MULUBJA said:


> So no technology is involved in launch of 104 satellie or in Mars mission or any planatory exploration??
> 
> Only technology involved is More weight lifting capability right?
> 
> Wait, we are going to surpass you guys in that area also.


You are correct. In space rocket technology, the different level of technological sophistication relies entirely on the weight lifting capability. Think of a car horse power. What's different between a Honda Civic and a Lamborghini? 

Indian launching 104 satellites isn't really that impressive considered the fact the weight you lift up is tiny. We could have launch a thousand satellites in space if there is a market demand for it. But due to geopolitical reason and market competition, that is obviously not possible.


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese satellite Zhongxing-9A enters preset orbit *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-06 13:12:25_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, July 6 (Xinhua) -- The communications satellite Zhongxing-9A has entered its preset orbit over two weeks after its launch on June 19.

Abnormal performance was identified during the third phase of the Long March-3B launch, which failed to deliver the satellite as planned.

The satellite conducted 10 orbit adjustments with its onboard thrusters and Wednesday reached its preset orbit at 101.4 degrees east longitude over the equator, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) Thursday.

Currently, the satellite's systems are operational and the transponders are on, said the CASC, adding that a series of tests will be carried out.

Zhongxing-9A is the first Chinese-made satellite for live radio and television broadcasts.

An anomaly was found on the carrier rocket's rolling control thruster, part of the attitude control engine, during the third gliding phase, according to an investigation.

The rocket team has also completed a thorough technology analysis and expanded examinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kapwercs

JSCh said:


> * Chinese satellite Zhongxing-9A enters preset orbit *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-06 13:12:25_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, July 6 (Xinhua) -- The communications satellite Zhongxing-9A has entered its preset orbit over two weeks after its launch on June 19.
> 
> Abnormal performance was identified during the third phase of the Long March-3B launch, which failed to deliver the satellite as planned.
> 
> The satellite conducted 10 orbit adjustments with its onboard thrusters and Wednesday reached its preset orbit at 101.4 degrees east longitude over the equator, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) Thursday.
> 
> Currently, the satellite's systems are operational and the transponders are on, said the CASC, adding that a series of tests will be carried out.
> 
> Zhongxing-9A is the first Chinese-made satellite for live radio and television broadcasts.
> 
> An anomaly was found on the carrier rocket's rolling control thruster, part of the attitude control engine, during the third gliding phase, according to an investigation.
> 
> The rocket team has also completed a thorough technology analysis and expanded examinations.


What's the reduction in service life envisaged ?


----------



## onebyone

BEIJING, July 6 (Xinhua) -- The communications satellite Zhongxing-9A has entered its preset orbit over two weeks after its launch on June 19.

Abnormal performance was identified during the third phase of the Long March-3B launch, which failed to deliver the satellite as planned.

The satellite conducted 10 orbit adjustments with its onboard thrusters and Wednesday reached its preset orbit at 101.4 degrees east longitude over the equator, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) Thursday.

Currently, the satellite's systems are operational and the transponders are on, said the CASC, adding that a series of tests will be carried out.

Zhongxing-9A is the first Chinese-made satellite for live radio and television broadcasts.

An anomaly was found on the carrier rocket's rolling control thruster, part of the attitude control engine, during the third gliding phase, according to an investigation.

The rocket team has also completed a thorough technology analysis and expanded examinations.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/06/c_136422178.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

onebyone said:


> BEIJING, July 6 (Xinhua) -- The communications satellite Zhongxing-9A has entered its preset orbit over two weeks after its launch on June 19.
> 
> Abnormal performance was identified during the third phase of the Long March-3B launch, which failed to deliver the satellite as planned.
> 
> The satellite conducted 10 orbit adjustments with its onboard thrusters and Wednesday reached its preset orbit at 101.4 degrees east longitude over the equator, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) Thursday.
> 
> Currently, the satellite's systems are operational and the transponders are on, said the CASC, adding that a series of tests will be carried out.
> 
> Zhongxing-9A is the first Chinese-made satellite for live radio and television broadcasts.
> 
> An anomaly was found on the carrier rocket's rolling control thruster, part of the attitude control engine, during the third gliding phase, according to an investigation.
> 
> The rocket team has also completed a thorough technology analysis and expanded examinations.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/06/c_136422178.htm




Yeah but how much fuel was lost in all these manoeuvers?

How much life was reduced of the satellite?


----------



## Pyr0test

Kapwercs said:


> What's the reduction in service life envisaged ?


8-10 years


----------



## SEAISI

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yeah but how much fuel was lost in all these manoeuvers?
> 
> How much life was reduced of the satellite?



No one knows except the Chinese. 

I would ask the question: "Would you have a non-functional satellite that drifts in space for years or a functional one that has a reduced lifespan (eg. 1/3 of its original designed life of 15 years)?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kapwercs

onebyone said:


> Zhongxing-9A is the first Chinese-made satellite for live radio and television broadcasts.


Is this a fact ? 

Also a Chinese guy in another thread says life will be reduced by 10 years.


----------



## Pyr0test

Kapwercs said:


> Also a Chinese guy in another thread says life will be reduced by 10 years.


The original designed life for the satellite is 15 years. During that 15 years ~750m/s worth of fuel is required for station keeping. According to folks at nasaspaceflight 540m/s second worth of fuel is required to get it to the correct orbit which leaves 210m/s worth of fuel left or around 5 years.

it might last longer, but who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> Will China be taking the help of the americans in analyzing the lm5 failure ?


I don't think the Americans will help us but they are the only ones capable to help us now since this launcher is only second to theirs.



Kapwercs said:


> What's the reduction in service life envisaged ?


Maybe only 5 years left, this satellite is not the best Chinese satellite but then it is still one of top notch satellite buses in the world.


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Patriot said:


> I don't think the Americans will help us but they are the only ones capable to help us now since this launcher is only second to theirs.
> 
> 
> Maybe only 5 years left, this satellite is not the best Chinese satellite but then it is still one of top notch satellite buses in the world.


Are you aware that in the 90s while India was under sanctions from USA , and all the arm twisting of Russians regarding the cryogenic engines, USA was actively helping the Chinese in analyzing your rocket failures till 2000 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> Are you aware that in the 90s while India was under sanctions from USA , and all the arm twisting of Russians regarding the cryogenic engines, USA was actively helping the Chinese in analyzing your rocket failures till 2000 ?


I hope US can transfer some technology to us too, you think you can convince Trump for me? I don't want to talk about India, but we all know how they ahem ahem India some cryo tech.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

SEAISI said:


> No one knows except the Chinese.
> 
> I would ask the question: "Would you have a non-functional satellite that drifts in space for years or a functional one that has a reduced lifespan (eg. 1/3 of its original designed life of 15 years)?"




I don't think I am ever debating those two options. Of course the satellite should be raised to correct orbit. 

However, a news outlet should be informative. For a person who doesn't know much about space, that person may think that no harm was done, when there would be significant harm done.


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Patriot said:


> I hope US can transfer some technology to us too, you think you can convince Trump for me?


I thought you guys had already "borrowed" all the space tech and other tech you needed ?
*LA woman arrested on charges of smuggling US space technology to China*

Chinese national accused of smuggling restrictive tech to Hong Kong
Feds say components commonly used in military communications jammers
Jeff Daniels | @jeffdanielsca
Tuesday, 23 May 2017 | 9:15 PM ETCNBC.com






Getty Images
A Los Angeles-area woman was arrested Tuesday by federal agents in a scheme to illegally export sensitive space communications technology to her native China, the U.S. Justice Department announced.

*Va. scientist pleads guilty to selling rocket technology to China*

By DENA POTTER
ASSOCIATED PRESS
NORFOLK, 
A Virginia scientist pleaded guilty Monday to selling rocket technology to China and bribing Chinese officials to secure a lucrative contract for his high-tech company.

Quan-Sheng Shu, 68, pleaded guilty to two counts of violating the federal Arms Control Act and one count of bribery at a hearing in U.S. District Court in Norfolk.

Shu, a naturalized U.S. citizen born in Shanghai, is president of AMAC International of Newport News.

Prosecutors said Shu, an expert in cryogenics, sold technology to China for the development of hydrogen-propelled rockets.

You guys have been working hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I don't think I am ever debating those two options. Of course the satellite should be raised to correct orbit.
> 
> However, a news outlet should be informative. For a person who doesn't know much about space, that person may think that no harm was done, when there would be significant harm done.


That satellite is as good as dead, my guess, maybe round 7-8 years worth of life since normally you can extend the life a lil from the 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> I thought you guys had already "borrowed" all the space tech and other tech you needed ?
> *LA woman arrested on charges of smuggling US space technology to China*
> 
> Chinese national accused of smuggling restrictive tech to Hong Kong
> Feds say components commonly used in military communications jammers
> Jeff Daniels | @jeffdanielsca
> Tuesday, 23 May 2017 | 9:15 PM ETCNBC.com
> 
> 
> Getty Images
> A Los Angeles-area woman was arrested Tuesday by federal agents in a scheme to illegally export sensitive space communications technology to her native China, the U.S. Justice Department announced.
> 
> *Va. scientist pleads guilty to selling rocket technology to China*
> 
> By DENA POTTER
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> NORFOLK,
> A Virginia scientist pleaded guilty Monday to selling rocket technology to China and bribing Chinese officials to secure a lucrative contract for his high-tech company.
> 
> Quan-Sheng Shu, 68, pleaded guilty to two counts of violating the federal Arms Control Act and one count of bribery at a hearing in U.S. District Court in Norfolk.
> 
> Shu, a naturalized U.S. citizen born in Shanghai, is president of AMAC International of Newport News.
> 
> Prosecutors said Shu, an expert in cryogenics, sold technology to China for the development of hydrogen-propelled rockets.
> 
> You guys have been working hard.


That's not borrowing, that's stealing and we paid hard money to that lady OK.


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Patriot said:


> That's not borrowing, that's stealing and we paid hard money to that lady OK.


Jokes aside it bugs me that USA was sanctioning India while at the same time helping China improve its launch vehicles


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> Jokes aside it bugs me that USA was sanctioning India while at the same time helping China improve its launch vehicles


Don't forget the Russians were helping India, China already had cryogenic technology, the problem was with that rocket model, not the cryogenic engine.


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> I think 7 years is being a bit optimistic. Since the spate of failures , the Chinese space agency has to put a positive spin on its expected life.
> Will not be surprised if it comes down in a couple of years.


It could happen, but to me it is as good as dead. 5 years, 7 years, no point actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

The fact is the satellite is saved and functioning 100% according to plan though we have compromised the future endeavour and endurance with consumption of reserve fuel intended for future orbital adjustments.

Congratulations on saving this magnificant project!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*But the rescue operation also used up precious fuel, which could mean a shorter lifespan for the satellite, Hu said. “The satellite might have had a lifespan of 15 years. It could have lost two or three years of that, depending on how much fuel was used,” he said.*

*The satellite will be used to broadcast high-definition television signals across the country, including Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan, according to Xinhua. It also has a special antenna aimed at the South China Sea to “secure China’s sovereign right” in the disputed waters by allowing government staff, military personnel and civilians on remote islands to watch TV from home, it said.
The satellite will undergo a series of tests before it begins operating, the corporation said. It was launched from a centre in Sichuan but the rocket started rolling after it entered space due to a technical glitch.*

*Surprise, relief as China’s key satellite makes it to orbit despite rocket launch failure*

But the communication probe may have wiped two or three years off its lifespan by burning precious fuel to get back on track, scientist says


PUBLISHED : Thursday, 06 July, 2017, 10:01pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 06 July, 2017, 11:24pm

Chinese space authorities say an important communication satellite is now where it should be after it veered off course during a failed rocket launch last month.

The ChinaSat 9A probe was steered towards its target orbit on Wednesday, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said. It had ended up in the wrong orbit after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March 3B, or CZ-2B, on June 19.

That was followed by another setback for the space programme on Sunday, when the Long March 5 Y2 rocket carrying the Shijian-18 – an experimental satellite and the heaviest built by China – plunged into the Pacific Ocean. The two failures have raised concerns about possible delays to Beijing’s ambitious space missions, which include lunar exploration.

The corporation, which carries out most of the country’s space activities, said the satellite’s small thrusters had been fired up 10 times via its flight control centre in Xian, Shaanxi province. On Thursday it reached and remained at a fixed point above the equator in Southeast Asia – its original destination.










Hu Weiduo, a spacecraft navigation and control scientist at Beihang University’s astronautics school, said the operation’s success was a relief. He said the manoeuvre was not uncommon – it’s been done by countries including Russia and the United States many times before – but it showed China was making progress on space technology and hardware.

China plans to grow potatoes in space ... like Matt Damon did in The Martian

“The satellite can manoeuvre in space with small thrusters, but its mobility is limited. It requires precise planning and reliable instruments to get it on the right track. I’m glad they made it,” said Hu, who was not directly involved in the mission.

But he said luck also played a part, and it would not have been possible to steer the satellite back if it had travelled too far off course.

“The error might have been relatively small. If the [angle of the] initial orbit was more than 10 or 20 degrees off the equatorial plane, it would have ended up as space junk and there would be nothing we could do,” Hu said.

China making plans to put people on the moon

But the rescue operation also used up precious fuel, which could mean a shorter lifespan for the satellite, Hu said. “The satellite might have had a lifespan of 15 years. It could have lost two or three years of that, depending on how much fuel was used,” he said.

Can China’s spaceplane give it the edge against US in space race?

The satellite will be used to broadcast high-definition television signals across the country, including Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan, according to Xinhua. It also has a special antenna aimed at the South China Sea to “secure China’s sovereign right” in the disputed waters by allowing government staff, military personnel and civilians on remote islands to watch TV from home, it said.

The satellite will undergo a series of tests before it begins operating, the corporation said. It was launched from a centre in Sichuan but the rocket started rolling after it entered space due to a technical glitch.




This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
Satellite back on track after failed rocket launch

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...se-relief-chinas-key-satellite-makes-it-orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New solid-fuel carrier rocket to be ready by 2018*

2017-07-07 09:25

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_

*China is developing a carrier rocket that can be launched from ships at sea*, according to a rocket scientist.

Tang Yagang, deputy director of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing, told reporters on Thursday that the rocket is being developed based on the academy's existing solid-fuel rocket and will be capable of sending a 500-kilogram satellite to a sun-synchronous orbit about 500 kilometers above Earth.

The academy only has one type of solid-fuel rocket－the Long March 11－which conducted its first mission in September 2015 and a second in November 2016.

"We plan to conduct some tests this year to verify the new rocket's design and technologies, and will put it on the market in 2018," he said on the sidelines of a conference in Beijing for users of China's Long March carrier rockets, held by China Great Wall Industry Corp, the nation's only authorized firm for international space collaboration.

Tang said that *the new solid-fuel rocket will be launched from ships and will mainly carry out space launches for nations near the equator.*

"This is especially suitable for those countries because a satellite launched near the equator will orbit above that line, so users along the equator will have more time each day to receive its data," Tang said. "Another advantage is that a sea-based launch involves fewer risks compared with launching over populated regions. Moreover, there is less chance of conflict with air traffic, increasing safety."

He added that compared with liquid-fuel rockets, a solid-fuel rocket requires less support from the launch facility. "Therefore we only need to refit a conventional cargo ship that has a displacement of 10,000 metric tons, which basically means installing a launchpad on it."

In addition, Tang said *the Long March 8 medium-lift carrier rocket that is under development at his academy will conduct its first flight in around 2019.*

Designers at the academy previously said the Long March 8 would satisfy the needs of commercial launches in domestic and international markets. It will be capable of sending about 4.5 metric tons of payload to a sun-synchronous orbit or 2.5 tons to a geosynchronous transfer orbit, according to researchers.

Fu Zhiheng, vice-president of China Great Wall Industry Corp, said his company has been sparing no efforts to promote the country's new-generation rockets.

"Our new-generation Long March 6 and Long March 11 can carry out a launch after a short time of preparation so are attractive to many clients," he said. "The sea-based launch service will also have good prospects because it meets some clients' requirements, and currently, there is no such service on the international market."

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-07/264395.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Landing site selection of Chang'e 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

MULUBJA said:


> Is this taught in CPC reeducation camp?


Go to a space forum and ask a space scientist what are some of the main determination to determine a country space technological prowess. I can assure you, it ain't about launching multiple mini cheap satellites with each weighing about 10lbs each. India boasting multi-satellite launch is a joke. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

xunzi said:


> Go to a space forum and ask a space scientist what are some of the main determination to determine a country space technological prowess. I can assure you, it ain't about launching multiple mini cheap satellites with each weighing about 10lbs each. India boasting multi-satellite launch is a joke. LOL



Than why with all this capability you are unable to go beyond moon (That failed also)? If what you say is correct than you must have explored the space next to NASA. The fact is that you guys are behind US, Russia, Japan, Europe and India. Where are you guys in outer space? Do you have any assets in space including moon? 
You can just say that launching a satellite to mars is nothing and launching 104 satellite is a joke but your president XI said that he takes proud in India's Mars mission as an Asian country and your government mouth piece news paper said that China is legging behind India in space race. They advice your space agency to learn from India. You guys just good for bragging and boating on PDF and nothing else. Reality is totally different from what you say. Nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## xunzi

MULUBJA said:


> Than why with all this capability you are unable to go beyond moon (That failed also)? If what you say is correct than you must have explored the space next to NASA. The fact is that you guys are behind US, Russia, Japan, Europe and India. Where are you guys in outer space? Do you have any assets in space including moon?
> You can just say that launching a satellite to mars is nothing and launching 104 satellite is a joke but your president XI said that he takes proud in India's Mars mission as an Asian country and your government mouth piece news paper said that China is legging behind India in space race. They advice your space agency to learn from India. You guys just good for bragging and boating on PDF and nothing else. Reality is totally different from what you say. Nobody takes you seriously.


First, nobody had gone beyond the moon. Two, putting a low-tech probe like you did in Mars is nothing to be impress about. We have the capability to send not just a probe but a rover to Mars in the next few years, 2020 to be sure. Lastly as far as I'm concern, you don't really understand how space tech and rocket works. There are 4 level of rocket.

1. The low weight rockets - the one that can put object to Earth orbit.
2. The mid weight rockets - the one that can put a probe to other planet
3. The high weight rockets - the one that can put a rover size robot to other planet.
4. The super high-weight rockets - the one that can put a module large enough to fit multiple human being into space.

Right now, we are at level 3 going to going 4. You are stuck at level 2 with low tech Mars probe. And i'm not even talking about the level tech sophistication in each level so honestly I have no idea what the heck you are talking about. You have not even put a human into space and have no knowledge in how to dock a spacecraft in space or land a rover in another planet.

Don't mistake us testing not going to Mars now with lacking the ability to do so. We have a economic reason to go to the Moon and think about Mars later as a foundation of human exploration. Even now the US is reconsidering putting more fund to go back to the Moon rather than funding more to the Mars project. There is a reason for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China develops sea launches to boost space commerce *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-07 12:59:00_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- China has a clear plan to provide sea launches for commercial payloads to be carried by Long March rockets, according to an aerospace official.

Tang Yagang, vice head of the aerospace division of the No.1 institute of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC), said that the technology is not difficult and a sea launch platform can be built based on modifying 10,000-tonne freighters.

China will use solid carrier rockets which rely less on launch facilities and feature mature technology, Tang said, adding that key technology for the carrier rockets will be tested at sea this year and the service is expected to be available for international users in 2018.

At that time, Long March launch vehicles will be able to send satellites weighing 500 kilograms to a 500-kilometer-high sun-synchronous orbit with an inclination of zero to ten degrees, Tang said.

Countries in the equator region have growing needs for launching near-equatorial and low-inclination satellites, said Fu Zhiheng, deputy general manager of China Great Wall Industry Corporation, affiliated to the CASTC.

"The closer to the equator we launch a satellite, the less carrying capacity it will lose, and the lower the cost will be," Fu said, adding that space powers are competing to develop near-equatorial sea launches.

Currently, Long March carrier rockets have provided 60 commercial launches for domestic and international users, Fu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Mod, can you please clean this thread.


----------



## Nan Yang

*Surprise, relief as China’s key satellite makes it to orbit despite rocket launch failure*
But the communication probe may have wiped two or three years off its lifespan by burning precious fuel to get back on track, scientist says

Chinese space authorities say an important communication satellite is now where it should be after it veered off course during a failed rocket launch last month.

The ChinaSat 9A probe was steered towards its target orbit on Wednesday, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said. It had ended up in the wrong orbit after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March 3B, or CZ-2B, on June 19.

That was followed by another setback for the space programme on Sunday, when the Long March 5 Y2 rocket carrying the Shijian-18 – an experimental satellite and the heaviest built by China – plunged into the Pacific Ocean. The two failures have raised concerns about possible delays to Beijing’s ambitious space missions, which include lunar exploration.

The corporation, which carries out most of the country’s space activities, said the satellite’s small thrusters had been fired up 10 times via its flight control centre in Xian, Shaanxi province. On Thursday it reached and remained at a fixed point above the equator in Southeast Asia – its original destination.

More....
http://m.scmp.com/news/china/polici...se-relief-chinas-key-satellite-makes-it-orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Nan Yang said:


> *Surprise, relief as China’s key satellite makes it to orbit despite rocket launch failure*
> But the communication probe may have wiped two or three years off its lifespan by burning precious fuel to get back on track, scientist says
> 
> Chinese space authorities say an important communication satellite is now where it should be after it veered off course during a failed rocket launch last month.
> 
> The ChinaSat 9A probe was steered towards its target orbit on Wednesday, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said. It had ended up in the wrong orbit after the unsuccessful launch of the Long March 3B, or CZ-2B, on June 19.
> 
> That was followed by another setback for the space programme on Sunday, when the Long March 5 Y2 rocket carrying the Shijian-18 – an experimental satellite and the heaviest built by China – plunged into the Pacific Ocean. The two failures have raised concerns about possible delays to Beijing’s ambitious space missions, which include lunar exploration.
> 
> The corporation, which carries out most of the country’s space activities, said the satellite’s small thrusters had been fired up 10 times via its flight control centre in Xian, Shaanxi province. On Thursday it reached and remained at a fixed point above the equator in Southeast Asia – its original destination.
> 
> More....
> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/polici...se-relief-chinas-key-satellite-makes-it-orbit


That was a lucky shot, we managed to only use up 2-3 years fuel, still not an excuse for this failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s quantum satellite adds two new tricks to its repertoire*
Era of ultrasecure communication inches closer

11:00am, July 7, 2017 
By Emily Conover 




*BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY* China’s quantum satellite has met two more milestones, performing quantum teleportation and transmitting quantum encryption keys through space. Scientists teleported the properties of photons, or particles of light, from a ground station in Tibet (shown in this composite photo) to the satellite.
Xinhua/Alamy​
A record-breaking quantum satellite has again blown away the competition, achieving two new milestones in long-distance quantum communications through space.

In June, Chinese researchers demonstrated that the satellite Micius could send entangled quantum particles to far-flung locations on Earth, their properties remaining intertwined despite being separated by more than 1,200 kilometers (_SN Online: 6/15/17_). Now researchers have used the satellite to teleport particles’ properties and transmit quantum encryption keys. The result, reported in two papers published online July 3 and July 4 at arXiv.org, marks the first time the two techniques have been demonstrated in space.

In quantum teleportation, the properties of one particle are transferred to another. The scientists first sent particles of light, or photons, from the ground to the satellite — a distance of up to 1,400 kilometers. When the researchers made particular measurements of other photons on the ground, the spacefaring particles took on the properties of the landlubbers, thanks to quantum entanglement between the earthbound and satellite-based particles. Although it’s a far cry from the _Star Trek_ variety of teleportation, the process is an important ingredient of quantum communication.

Quantum key distribution is a method of creating a secret string of random numbers that can be used to encrypt communications. The researchers beamed photons from the satellite to Earth over distances of up to 1,200 kilometers, using the photons’ polarization, the orientation of their electromagnetic waves, to transmit a string of random numbers with utmost security.

Quantum communication via satellite can reach greater distances than land-based transmission, because in space, particles don’t get absorbed by the atmosphere. The new results pave the way for a global quantum internet that would provide for ultrasecure communications and allow quantum computers to work together.

*Citations*
J.-G. Ren et al. Ground-to-satellite quantum teleportation. arXiv:1707.00934. Posted July 4, 2017.
S.-K. Liao et al. Satellite-to-ground quantum key distribution. arXiv:1707.00542. Posted July 3, 2017.
​China’s quantum satellite adds two new tricks to its repertoire | Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Patriot said:


> That was a lucky shot, we managed to only use up 2-3 years fuel, still not an excuse for this failure.


A bit strange since all experts incl the head of your launches mr long said that life would be reduced by 10 years .


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> A bit strange since all experts incl the head of your launches mr long said that life would be reduced by 10 years .


You can assume it as 10 years, it's as good as dead to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*



Liss*

Full Member














Posts: 884
Moscow, Russia
Liked: 100
Likes Given: 8
*Re: Zhongxing-9A (Chinasat-9A), CZ-3B/G2 - XSLC - June 18, 2017 (16:11 UTC)*
« *Reply #64 on:* *Today* at 08:16 PM »

At last found at 101.4 E.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

New TLE：
_edit: satellite is confirmed at 101.4°E from new TLE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Video of aerospace exhibition in Hong Kong.


----------



## JSCh

*Data of China's first X-ray space telescope to be open to global scientists*
By Quan Xiaoshu, Yu Fei, Qu Ting (Xinhua) 14:23, July 19, 2017




China's first X-ray astronomical satellite, launched in mid June, is expected to start regular observation in November and its data will be open to scientists all over the world, say the main designers of the satellite's data system.

The 2.5-tonne Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, transmitted to a ground station its first data on its second day in orbit. The data proved to be of good quality, and the telescope detected a gamma-ray burst 10 days after its launch.

HXMT carries a trio of detectors -- the high energy X-ray telescope (HE), the medium energy X-ray telescope (ME) and the low energy X-ray telescope (LE) -- that cover a broad energy band from 1 keV to 250 keV. It will help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes and the strong magnetic fields and interiors of pulsars.

"We will finish calibrating all instruments within the first five months in orbit before Insight starts regular observation," said Song Liming, deputy chief designer of the HXMT science ground segment and a scientist with the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Song and his team solicited observation proposals from scientists around the country last year, and drew up a one-year observation plan after evaluating 90 proposals from six CAS institutes and 10 universities.

"After starting regular observation, the telescope will spend 30 to 40 percent of its first year scanning the Galactic plane and the rest of the time on pointing observation," said Qu Jinlu, deputy chief designer of the HXMT science ground segment and a scientist with IHEP.

"We divide the galactic plane into 19 sky zones. It will take the telescope over two hours to scan each and about two days to finish the whole, if we don't count the time to avoid the sun," said Qu.

Insight will see recurrent or even periodic outbursts of known sources, and is good at searching for new sources that are transiently bright in X-rays.

"If the telescope detects a new source, we will assess its scientific value right away to decide whether it's worth a pointing observation," Qu explained.

Song said experts who have contributed to the HXMT project, both at home and abroad, and those who see their proposals adopted can access and use the observation data exclusively for one year, in line with international practice.

"After one year, the data will be open to everybody. Even middle school students will be able to download our data, if they are interested," Song said.

Song's team will build a calibration database and offer more than 300 data products.

"We will process the original data into products that are up to international standards, so that it's easy for scientists from around the world to analyze for further information, such as the energy spectrum or light curve," Song said.

Before joining the science ground segment, Song was researching the high-energy radiation of pulsars. "The biggest challenge for me was changing from a user to a designer," he said.

Song, like most domestic astronomers, relied on data from foreign satellites in his research, but had never thought how to build a data system.

"How do we make our data available to users? What kind of products shall we offer? We knew nothing when we first started setting up the ground segment," he said.

Song and his co-workers went abroad to learn by asking all kinds of "silly" questions. But sometimes, they had to figure out answers by themselves.

"For example, we had no idea where the background data of those foreign satellites come from, which forced us to study the problem from the very beginning," he said, "We got to know the whole structure and detailed procedures when building the science ground segment, which is our biggest achievement and will help us better support new satellites in future."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s quest to become a space science superpower*
_With major spaceflight milestones behind it, China is working to build an international reputation for space science._

Jane Qiu
26 July 2017



VCG/Getty
This Long March-7 rocket carried a cargo craft to the Tiangong-2 space lab in April.

Time seems to move faster at the National Space Science Center on the outskirts of Beijing. Researchers are rushing around this brand-new compound of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in anticipation of the launch of the nation's first X-ray telescope. At mission control, a gigantic screen plays a looping video showcasing the country's major space milestones. Engineers focus intently on their computer screens while a state television crew orbits the room with cameras, collecting footage for a documentary about China's meteoric rise as a space power. The walls are festooned with motivational slogans. “Diligent and meticulous,” says one. “No single failure in 10,000 trials,” encourages another.


---> China’s quest to become a space science superpower : Nature News & Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*First Mars simulation base to be built in Northwest China*
By Wu Yan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-26 11:18 

China's first Mars simulation base will be built in Northwest China's Qinghai province, China News Service reported on Tuesday.

Located in Dachaidan Hongya region of Haixi Mongolian and Tibetan autonomous prefecture, a hinter land of Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, the base will be established in Qaidam Basin. The area's landform, natural landscape and climate condition resemble closely to those of Mars, said Wang Jingzhai, the prefecture's deputy Party chief.

Spread over 95,000 square kilometers of desert, the area has China's largest Yadan landform, or dry areas with wind erosion landscape. It also has other elements, such as mountain, prairie, Gobi desert, river and lake.

Adjacent to many tourist attractions along the Hexi Corridor, a part of the Silk Road in Gansu province, the Mars simulation base will be turned into a cultural and tourist experience base that combine elements of "science, science fiction, nature, ecology and culture", said Liu Xiaoqun, director of lunar and deep space exploration general department, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The base will comprise two functional areas - "Mars community" and "Mars campsite" - which will be connected by road but invisible to each other, Liu said.

As the only one of its kind in China, the base has filled the gap in science practice education base that combines the fields of space, astronomy, geology, meteorology and new energy, Liu said.


----------



## JSCh

* China's in-orbit cargo spacecraft releases CubeSat *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-02 15:13:03_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft on Tuesday successfully released a cube satellite (CubeSat) while in orbit, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC).

Signals from the CubeSat were received by ground technicians right after the release, said the CASTC.

The CubeSat was launched inside the Tianzhou-1 from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on April 20.

After 104 days, the CubeSat was released by the cargo spacecraft.

It was the first time China has released a CubeSat by an in-orbit spacecraft. Traditionally, the CubeSat is released during the launch.

The test release has laid a technical foundation for China's future space station to launch more micro/nano-satellites and provide other in-orbit services.

Like a Rubik's cube, a CubeSat is a satellite composed of smaller cubic units. Depending on its different uses, a CubeSat may contain two, three or more such units.

Compared with other integral satellites, cube spacecraft are generally smaller, lighter and much more economical in development and production costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite Grid System Zeros In on Rogue Polluters*
By Zhou Tailai, Chen Xinyue and Teng Jing Xuan



The Ministry of Environmental Protection’s Bureau of Environmental Supervision created more than 36,000 9-square-kilometer squares in the 28 cities in the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei area. Using satellite remote sensing technology, the ministry identified over 3,600 hot spots that have high concentrations of PM2.5 pollution. Photo: Ministry of Environmental Protection’s Bureau of Environmental Supervision.

Every winter, Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei province battle choking pollution from vehicles, factories and household heating.

Local governments in the area, known as “Jing-Jin-Ji,” have long known that small, hard-to-spot polluters like workshops and illegal boilers contribute significantly to poor air quality. Environmental inspectors are hoping to change that through a new satellite grid system, which can locate those small polluters with greater precision. 

The grid system was first used the previous winter, from Dec. 30 to Jan. 7, when heavy pollution caused 60 cities in the region and its surrounding provinces to activate pollution alerts. Half of the cities activated the red alert — the highest warning level.

During this period, the national Ministry for Environmental Protection sent inspection teams to Jing-Jin-Ji as well as neighboring provinces Henan and Shanxi. Every evening, each team would receive the coordinates of the day’s five most-polluted hot spots in their coverage area. Each hot spot had an area of 100 square kilometers (38.6 square miles), and appeared as a red rectangle on a mobile map app. Inspectors would focus on the highlighted hot spots for the next day’s inspections. 

Liu Xiangmei, who led one of the teams sent to the city of Xintai in Hebei province, described a typical grid-assisted inspection: “After confirming the coordinates of the area we needed to inspect, we could see from the map image that a particular hot spot covered industrial parks.” In this hot spot, Liu’s team found a small coal yard in a glass factory where coal was improperly stored. Every time a vehicle passed the coal yard, it would cause a large dust cloud to rise up. After the coal yard was discovered, the local environmental agency was able to penalize its owners and demand a cleanup.

Three weeks into the new year, a new wave of heavy pollution engulfed the Jing-Jin-Ji area. This time, the Ministry for Environmental Protection further refined the grid system. It divided the area’s 26 prefecture-level cities, as well as the provincial-level municipalities of Beijing and Tianjin, into a total of 36,000 squares, each covering 9 square kilometers. 

In April, the ministry announced the largest-ever, national-level environmental protection operation in Jing-Jin-Ji, deploying 5,600 environmental law enforcement officers to inspect the air quality in the 28 cities over the course of a year. The satellite grid system will play a central role in this operation.

*Blind spots*

Pollution hot spots identified by the satellite grid system usually fall into one of three categories, Lei Ming, one of the inspectors sent to Jing-Jin-Ji, told Caixin. Some hot spots are in areas where large-scale, heavily-polluting industry — like steel factories, thermal power plants and coal mines — is located. Other hot spots are in city centers, where pollution comes primarily from car exhaust and central heating systems. The last category of hot spots includes areas with a high concentration of small-scale, pollutant-emitting businesses, and from delivery vehicles.

For many years, the small, scattered polluters were a blind spot in the Ministry for Environmental Protection’s data collection system, Chinese Academy of Engineering member He Kebin wrote in a recent essay.

These small polluters, usually factories or workshops, are often very well-hidden. “When we went to Shanxi province, we realized that some of these small polluters were hidden inside fruit orchards. There would be a small clearing inside the orchard, the site of a small oil refinery. From the outside, it looked like just trees, and you could enter only down a small winding path,” a ministry official told Caixin.

Before the satellite grid system was implemented, the ministry’s standard inspection methods were limited. Drones can travel for only short distances and are expensive to operate. Air-quality monitoring stations are good for measuring the overall air quality in a city, but aren’t precise enough for pinpointing specific rogue businesses, since even the best-equipped cities are home to only a few dozen such stations. Teams of inspectors can “carpet” an entire city and spot its biggest pollution offenders, but often miss harder-to-spot but more-numerous small polluters.

“So we considered trying out satellites, to see what the effect was. We later realized it was viable, and added the hot spot grid system to our methods,” the ministry official said.

Satellites’ benefits are twofold, the official added. They cover large areas and they are relatively immune to human interference, which doesn’t always involve deliberately falsified data, but can also be caused by inexperienced maintenance staff, he said.

The grid system relies primarily on satellite remote sensing technology, which measures the sunlight reflected by the earth. Light is scattered and absorbed by pollutants in the air, so the difference in brightness between the light reaching the Earth and the light reflected back into space can be used to calculate pollutant concentration.

*Human input*

Once the satellite-generated figures are received by the Ministry of Environmental Protection, its environmental supervision bureau uses big data analysis and artificial intelligence to identify hot spots. But human experts haven’t been taken out of the equation.

“Looking from above, if a grid square’s pollutant concentration is very high, does it necessarily mean it contains pollutant-emitting factories? There are lots of other explanations that affect the pollutant concentration,” including the topology of the area, a ministry official told Caixin. Ultimately, an experienced environmental supervision official needs to step in to interpret the data.

“When you get a satellite image, if you rely entirely on machine identification, the process starts from zero, with no knowledge of what factors may be affecting the results. But if an environment specialist looks at the image, they can use their experience to judge that pollution from a particular direction may have been a cause,” the official said.

So far, the ministry has identified more than 3,600 hot spots from 36,000 squares on the grid. These hot spots make up approximately 10% of these cities’ land area but contribute to nearly 80% of the pollution they experience, the official said.

This year, local governments in Jing-Jin-Ji’s 28 cities will spend a year strengthening supervision of these 3,600 squares, lowering their concentration of the cancer-causing PM2.5 particulates. At the end of the year, the Environmental Supervision Bureau will grade 2017’s situation, find the year’s 3,600 worst offending squares to set as targets for next year, gradually lowering the entire region’s PM2.5 concentrations over the course of the next few years, the official added.

*Cangzhou City*

The Ministry for Environmental Protection’s satellite grid system isn’t just intended to simply provide inspectors with a new method for spotting polluters, but also to act as the basis of a new environmental regulation system. In February, the ministry began a pilot of this new regulation system in Cangzhou, Hebei.

Cangzhou has a population of around 740,000, distributed across 14,000 square kilometers, and is one hour away from Beijing by high-speed train. As of mid-July, Cangzhou had 6,000 small-business polluters, including plastic waste processors, and small foundries. In 2016, Cangzhou’s average concentration of PM2.5 air pollutants was 69 micrograms/cubic meter. It hopes to bring this year’s average down to 62.

Under the pilot program, the Cangzhou government matches hot spots with enforcement staff who are responsible for reducing pollution in their assigned areas. The ministry has identified 126 hot spots in Cangzhou, scattered across the city’s 19 districts.

This isn’t the first time supervision of pollution in Cangzhou is being staffed according to a grid layout. In 2014, China’s State Council issued a notice requiring municipal and county governments to split their jurisdictions according to a grid system, and assign three tiers of supervisors to each square.

But at the time, most cities’ implementation of this supervision system was superficial. Environmental grid regulation of a major difficulty is to fully roll out no focus. "A county environmental protection bureau may have up to 20 enforcement staff, but each county has an area of over 1,000 square kilometers,” meaning there was no way staff could thoroughly carry out inspections, a ministry official told Caixin.

But the satellite grid system marks a breakthrough for grid-based supervision. Hot spots of 3 kilometers by 3 kilometers are far easier to police, a Cangzhou city official said.

“This coming winter will be the real test of the new system’s effectiveness,” Wu Rongsheng, a senior official at Cangzhou’s environment protection agency, told Caixin.


Satellite Grid System Zeros In on Rogue Polluters - Caixin Global

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Beidou-3M's carrier rocket CZ-3B to reenter on 17 August 2017*


Not to be confused with the Perseid meteor shower!









Spoiler



http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...ball-of-perseid-20170813114746_1502645046.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=137561&PHPSESSID=6lkno2i6ph2uv56rtccrbu8750


▲ Fireball of perseid on August 12, 2017 Taken by: @ alxa,china 
Details:
Can you find the color of the Perseid meteor? Can you tell the path, the variation in brightness and hue of the 1 second meteor? When we use our newly designed wide-angle-ultra-large-aperature-optics video camera, we recorded a very long fireball on 12th August 2017 which can be easily traced to be a Perseid. As the camera records the brightness variation during it descent along the Milky Way from Perseus toward Sagitarii, a powerfull bright green flash can be seen. This is very funny as we used a laser pointer to show the Cygnus in the center of the Milky Way to observers, this great fireball appeared in the field of our green laser pointer, with the same beautifull green wavelenght. 
credit: CNA, NAOC, Tencent







Code:


Name:          Beidou M3 Rocket
Decays:        17 Aug 2017 17:58 UTC (predicted)
Brightness:     3.4 mag (at 1000 km, 50% illuminated)
               -2.1 mag (at perigee, full illumination)
RCS:           29m2 (Radar cross section)
USSPACECOM Nr: 38253  Internat. Designator: 2012-018D
Orbit:         110.8 x 167.9 km, 87.3min  Inclination: 54.7°
Age Elements:   0 days (based on 4 days old data; SatEvo)


According to our calculations this object will either land, decay or dock on 17 August 2017 at 18 UTC. It cannot be observed after this time.

https://www.calsky.com/observer/csr...00422&tdt=2457983.24963776&sat=38253&tracker=

Object Description


Code:


Type:              Rocket Body
Int’l Designation: 2012-018D
NORAD Number:      38253
Launched:          29 April 2012 @ 20:50 UTC
Site:              Xichang Satellite Launch Center, China
Mission:           Beidou M3 Navigation Satellite



Reentry Prediction


Code:


Predicted Reentry Time: 18 Aug 2017 02:30 UTC ± 35 hours
Prediction Epoch:       12 Aug 2017 04:16:39.700 UTC


Prediction Ground Track:







Spoiler



http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/2012-018D_224L.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/upcoming-reentries-2-2/cz-3b-rocket-body-2/


▲ CZ-3B Rocket Body Reentry Prediction


http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/upcoming-reentries-2-2/cz-3b-rocket-body-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

So any research output after putting your space station in place ?

@applesauce @Nilgiri @F-22Raptor


----------



## JSCh

*New thruster design increases efficiency for future spaceflight*
August 15, 2017



​The vortex exhaust mode on low-power cylindrical Hall thruster. Credit: Wei Liqiu, Harbin Institute of Technology, China 

Hall thrusters (HTs) are used in earth-orbiting satellites, and also show promise to propel robotic spacecraft long distances, such as from Earth to Mars. The propellant in a HT, usually xenon, is accelerated by an electric field which strips electrons from neutral xenon atoms, creating a plasma. Plasma ejected from the exhaust end of the thruster can deliver great speeds, typically around 70,000 mph.

Cylindrical shaped Hall thrusters (CHTs) lend themselves to miniaturization and have a smaller surface-to-volume ratio that prevents erosion of the thruster channel. Investigators at the Harbin Institute of Technology in China have developed a new inlet design for CHTs that significantly increases thrust. Simulations and experimental tests of the new design are reported this week in the journal _Physics of Plasmas_.

CHTs are designed for low-power operations. However, low propellant flow density can cause inadequate ionization, a key step in the creation of the plasma and the generation of thrust. In general, increasing the gas density in the discharge channel while lowering its axial velocity, i.e., the speed perpendicular to the thrust direction, will improve the thruster's performance.

"The most practical way to alter the neutral flow dynamics in the discharge channel is by changing the gas injection method or the geometric morphology of the discharge channel," said Liqiu Wei, one of the lead authors of the paper.

The investigators tested a simple design change. The propellant is injected into the cylindrical chamber of the thruster by a number of nozzles that usually point straight in, toward the center of the cylinder. When the angle of the inlet nozzles is changed slightly, the propellant is sent into a rapid circular motion, creating a vortex in the channel.

Wei and his coworkers simulated the motion of the plasma in the channel for both nozzle angles using modeling and analysis software (COMSOL) that uses a finite element approach to modeling molecular flow. The results showed that the gas density near the periphery of the channel is higher when the nozzles are tilted and the thruster is run in vortex mode. In this mode, gas density is significantly higher and more uniform, which also helps improve thruster performance.

The investigators verified their simulation's predictions experimentally, and the vortex inlet mode successfully produced higher thrust values, especially when a low discharge voltage was used. In particular, the specific impulse of the thruster increased by 1.1 to 53.5 percent when the discharge voltage was in the range of 100 to 200 Volts.

"The work we report here only verified the practicability of this gas inlet design. We still need to study the effect of nozzle angle, diameter, the ratio of depth to diameter and the length of the discharge channel," Wei said. He went on to predict that the vortex design will be tested in flight-type HTs soon and may eventually be used in spaceflight.

*More information:* "Effect of vortex inlet mode on low-power cylindrical Hall thruster," _Physics of Plasmas_ (2017). DOI: 10.1063/1.4986007


https://phys.org/news/2017-08-thruster-efficiency-future-spaceflight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China Astronaut Sea Survival Training Base*








Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHVSZK2WsAAKspY.jpg
https://twitter.com/Explornaut/status/897714301280112640


▲ 16 August2017, Sea Survival training starting in Yantai








Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhArF0UAAAe25N.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894035699078356992


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 第一天海上救生与生存试训训练








Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhAtJdUAAU4V2y.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894035699078356992


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 第一天海上救生与生存试训训练








Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhaOgKU0AAAex6.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894063896075489280


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 8月6日，宇航员费俊龙，翟志刚，刘洋参加海上生存训练。








Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhaTRBUAAEzYFP.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894063896075489280


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 8月6日，宇航员费俊龙，翟志刚，刘洋参加海上生存训练。







Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhaUgtUMAAMI2h.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894063896075489280


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 8月6日，宇航员费俊龙，翟志刚，刘洋参加海上生存训练。







Spoiler



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGhaVQpUIAASGcr.jpg
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/894063896075489280


▲ Aug 5, 2017: 8月6日，宇航员费俊龙，翟志刚，刘洋参加海上生存训练。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

> 时间: 2017-08-14
> 
> 实践十八号技术试验卫星(SJ-18)：2017年7月2日19:23:23由长征五号遥2火箭发射升空。任务失败，主要故障是一级部分发动机泄压失效
> 
> https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/satellite/Shijian/Shijian18-launch.html





> [新闻资讯] 长征五号遥2火箭发射任务失败，主要故障是一级部分发动机泄压失效
> 
> 2017-8-15 00:01
> 
> 南京航空航天大学航天学院社会实践“追飞机的人”团队走访了中科院微小卫星研究所
> 
> 陈总师在办公室与我们聊了许多，包括7月2日发射失败的长征五号，他表示，主要故障是一级部分发动机泄压失效，没有达到预定高度和速度，最终未能进入轨道坠毁。小卫星所一些型号今年可能就要推迟发射。他告诉我们，航天不是一件容易的事情，航天很难，要保证万无一失，一点点小小的失误都会导致任务的失败，航天路遥艰辛，我们还要继续努力。——中科院微小卫星创新研究院上海微纳卫星研究所所长陈宏宇
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2407181-1-1.html



Cause of 2 July 2017, CZ-5 Y2 launch failure is due to first stage engine loss of pressure.

Some launches scheduled for this year might be postponed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's spacecraft orbit determination accuracy reaches centimeter level *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-16 22:00:49_|_Editor: Mengjie_





XI'AN, August 16 (Xinhua) -- The orbit determination accuracy of China's spacecraft in low-Earth orbit, now at the centimeter level, reaches the most advanced level in the world, an official at the satellite control center in northwest China's city of Xi'an said Wednesday.

The determination of geosynchronous orbit is limited to just tens of meters, while the accuracy lunar orbits has reached the kilometer level, according to Qi Yahu, secretary of the Party committee of the center.

For 50 years, the center has been working on accurate orbit determination, on which efficient control of spacecraft is based, he continued.

The technology has already contributed to the return and landing of recoverable satellites. In 2003, Shenzhou-5, the country's first manned spacecraft, landed only 50 meters away from its search-and-rescue helicopter on its return.

Established in 1967, the Xi'an satellite control center is the only modern satellite control center in China that multi-tasks in regular satellite measurement and control, the long-term management of in-orbit spacecrafts and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Air routes adjusted to leave world's largest radio telescope in peace *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-17 21:04:12_|_Editor: Mengjie_





GUIYANG, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- The Civil Aviation Administration of China has adjusted air routes around the world's largest radio telescope in southwestern province of Guizhou to protect the electromagnetic environment.

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST), which was put into use in September 2016 to probe space for the faintest signs of life, is sensitive to any electromagnetic interference.

The aviation authority has set up two restricted flight zones in the area, canceled two routes, and added or adjusted three other routes.

The single-dish telescope, with a diameter of half a kilometer, is located in Dawodang depression, a natural karst basin in Pingtang, once an impoverished area in mountainous Guizhou.

Nearly 10,000 residents within five kilometers of the telescope have been relocated. Visitors should also hand in their digital devices before sightseeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Cause of 2 July 2017, CZ-5 Y2 launch failure is due to first stage engine loss of pressure.
> 
> Some launches scheduled for this year might be postponed.



Better late than failure.
I wish that is the problem and we're onway to solve it.
Keep going China!
Thank you for the hardworks!







*Control center resolves over 10 major satellite faults in 50 years*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-08-09 22:29:56|Editor: ZD





XI'AN, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- Over the 50 years since its founding, the Xi'an Satellite Control Center has successfully resolved major faults in over 10 satellites, saving the country billions yuan in possible losses, the center said Wednesday.

Founded in 1967, the center is tasked with routine telemetry, orbit control and breakdown diagnosis and maintenance of satellites.

In one case, the center successfully sent the communications satellite Zhongxing-9A into correct orbit, after it had failed to enter its preset orbit after launch.

The satellite was launched on June 19, 2017. Abnormal performance during the launch stage had caused the satellite to orbit about 16,420 km above the Earth's surface while its preset orbit was at 41,991 km above the Earth, according to Yang Yong'an, senior engineer at the center.

Over the following 16 days, staff members at the center carried out consultations with the satellite's designer and manufacturer and formulated a solution.

After 10 orbit adjustments, the satellite finally entered the preset orbit.@ In another case, the maritime satellite Haiyang-2, launched in August, 2011, began to fail soon after entering orbit and was at risk of disintegrating.

Fan Henghai, chief technician at the time, worked with other staff members for 45 days to successfully fix the problem.

The center currently monitors and manages over 100 Chinese spacecraft in orbit.

Over the last three years, the center has debugged hundreds of satellite glitches, according to Li Weiping, senior engineer at the center.


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, August 22, 2017, 10:27
*Europeans first to train here for space*
By Zhao Lei



Chinese and European astronauts take part in a survival course off Yantai, Shandong province, earlier this month. (PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

Two Europeans became the first foreign astronauts to take part in space-related training in China by completing a 17-day sea survival course.

Samantha Cristoforetti of Italy and Matthias Maurer of Germany, both from the European Space Agency, joined 16 Chinese astronauts in waters off the coastal city of Yantai, Shandong province. The training concluded on Monday.

The course was organized by the China Manned Space Agency in cooperation with the Ministry of Transport's Beihai Rescue Bureau. An astronaut sea survival training base in a suburb of Yantai was put into use shortly before the session.

The Chinese astronauts included Yang Liwei, the first Chinese in the space, and Jing Haipeng, a three-time flyer. The group was divided into six teams during the training, which was designed to improve astronauts' sea survival, decision-making and emergency response capabilities, and to boost their team spirit and collaboration capacity, according to the Chinese agency.

Each team had three members - one commander and two operators. At the beginning of the training, members of a team would put on their space suits and enter into a mock re-entry capsule of a Shenzhou spacecraft, which was carried by a ship and placed on the sea's surface by a crane.

Once in the water, the astronauts would take off their space suits and put on a rubber suit capable of resisting cold and providing extra buoyancy. Then they would get out of the re-entry capsule to board inflatable boats. Next, they would practice rescue procedures with a rescue ship and later repeat the process with a helicopter.

Through the training, the astronauts learned methods and procedures of exiting the re-entry capsule as it floated in the sea; familiarized themselves with sea survival skills and rescue preparations; and strengthened their ability to cooperate with each other and with rescuers, the agency said.



Astronauts Matthias Maurer (left), Liu Boming and Ye Guangfu signal for "help" in the training on Aug 21, 2017. (PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

Huang Weifen, deputy research director for the Astronaut Center of China, said the European astronauts' participation helps to explore methods and gain experience for international cooperation in manned space activities. She said the training program tested the overall design and feasibility of the sea survival plan and related training procedures.

She said such training is aimed at preparing the astronauts to survive an emergency landing in the water during a carrier rocket's liftoff process and a re-entry capsule's return to Earth.

"In the past, we organized survival training in pools or reservoirs. This was the first time for us to conduct such training at sea and also the first time for rescue forces to be involved in a survival training session," Huang said.

Maurer said this was the first time for European astronauts to come to China to train with Chinese colleagues, and also the first time for him to attend a realistic sea survival training course involving a ship and helicopter.

"The training was well organized with a high level of quality and safety and we are well protected. It is important to nurture mutual trust so that in the future we can work together in space," Maurer said.

"We feel that we are like a family. We share our experience and other information. Samantha and I have learned how the Chinese perform their training. ... Through this training, we understand that China's training standards are very high and such occasions would be foundation for our future cooperation."

He added, "This has been a big step forward toward our future cooperation in space. In the future, we want to fly and explore together."

The space agencies in China and Europe signed an agreement in May 2015 to boost collaboration.

Pal Hvistendahl of the European agency has said the objective of the cooperation is "to fly a European astronaut on the Chinese space station" that is scheduled to enter operation in 2022.










#####​
Sea survival training / Highlights / Human Spaceflight / Our Activities / ESA


> *SEA Survival Training*
> 
> ESA astronauts Matthias Maurer and Samantha Cristoforetti joined 16 Chinese astronauts in August 2017 for nine days of sea survival training off China’s coastal city of Yantai. The course was organised by the Astronaut Center of China in cooperation with the Ministry of Transport’s Beihai Rescue Bureau.
> 
> Returning from space, astronauts need to be prepared for any eventuality – including landing in water. Sea survival is a staple of all astronaut training but this is the first time with non-Chinese participants.
> 
> The group donned pressure suits and entered a mock capsule of a Shenzhou spacecraft that was then released into the sea. The astronauts had to swap their flightwear for insulation and buoyancy suits before jumping from the capsule into inflatable boats. They then practised rescue procedures with both a ship and a helicopter.
> 
> ESA signed an agreement in 2015 to boost collaboration with the China National Space Administration, with the goal of flying a European astronaut on the Chinese space station in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Nation glad to train foreign astronauts*
By Zhao Lei in Yantai, Shandong | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-23 08:01

Program invites other countries to take part in, benefit from peaceful use of space

China is willing to help other nations select and train astronauts and will gladly cooperate with them in its space station program, a senior official of the China Manned Space Agency said on Tuesday.

Yang Liwei, deputy head of the agency and the first Chinese in the space, said more than 10 countries, mostly developing have asked for China's assistance in selecting and training astronauts.

They hope to prepare astronauts for prospective joint missions to China's future space station, he said.

"It normally takes about four years to train a Chinese astronaut. The time needed to train a qualified foreign astronaut will vary based on each candidate's individual situation," Yang said. "Considering that we will have our own space station in about four years, now is the time to begin such training for nations interested in joining our space station program."

China welcomes other parties to join the program for mutual benefit and the peaceful use of outer space, he said.

His agency will begin making policies and standards for the selection and training of foreign astronauts, but the final decision will be made by top authorities, he said.

"Our scientists and designers have allocated a considerable amount of resources to the station for international collaboration. Foreign countries can work with us on the development of some equipment in the station or place their own devices in it. Our scientists also designed adapters that will enable the station to dock with foreign spacecraft," he said.

Yang was speaking after a news conference to announce the completion of a sea survival training session in Yantai, Shandong province, for 16 Chinese and two European astronauts. It was the first time foreign astronauts participated in spaceflight-related training in China, according to the space agency.

China will start building its first manned space station in 2019. First, a Long March 5B heavy-lift rocket will put the core module into orbit.

The space station will have three parts - the core module attached to two space labs, each weighing about 20 metric tons. It is expected to be put into operation around 2022 and to serve for at least 10 years, according to the manned space agency.

In 2024, it will become the world's only space station, if the International Space Station is retired that year as planned.

Huang Weifen, deputy research chief of the Astronaut Center of China, previously said that recruitment and training of China's third generation of astronauts will start this year.

The field of candidates will expand from Chinese Air Force pilots to include space industry engineers. All 21 of China's first and second generation astronauts were Air Force pilots.


----------



## JSCh

*Monitoring Carbon Dioxide from Space*
Aug 23, 2017

Atmospheric carbon dioxide (CO2) is the most important anthropogenic greenhouse gas and is considered to be the primary cause of global warming. A lack of knowledge regarding global CO2 emissions has introduced significant uncertainties into studies of climate change. A state-of-the-art space-borne hyperspectral instrument provides will provide an opportunity to achieve accurate CO2 measurement with global coverage to improve estimations of the global carbon budget and investigate climate change.

The first greenhouse gas satellite, GOSAT, was launched successfully in 2009, followed five years later in 2014 by NASA’s Orbiting Carbon Observatory 2 (OCO-2). The Chinese Global Carbon Dioxide Monitoring Scientific Experimental Satellite (TanSat) then became the third inflight greenhouse gas satellite in December 2016.

There will be more satellites, such as GOSAT-2 and OCO-3, joining the space-borne greenhouse measurement family. Advances in retrieval and inversion systems are continually required for the successful analysis and application of satellite-measured data.

A paper recently published in _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_ by scientists from Institute of Atmospheric Physics (IAP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences introduced a carbon flux inversion system for estimating the carbon flux with satellite measurements under the support of “The Strategic Priority Research Program of the Chinese Academy of Sciences—Climate Change: Carbon Budget and Relevant Issues”.

The carbon flux inversion system is developed at the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It composed of two separate parts: the Institute of Atmospheric Physics Carbon Dioxide Retrieval Algorithm for Satellite Remote Sensing (IAPCAS), and CarbonTracker-China (CT-China).



The global carbon flux measured from space. The study is selected as the cover article of the Special Issue on "the Program of Carbon Budget and Relevant Issues". (Image by _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_)

GOSAT L1B spectrum measurements are used in the study. The CO2 concentration is retrieved from IAPCAS and, to improve upon the quality of the IAPCAS-GOSAT retrieval, a post-screening and bias correction method has been developed, resulting in 25%–30% of the data remaining after quality control. The CO2 flux is then obtained by CT-China, in which a large error reduction of 84% is found, indicating a significant improvement on the CO2 flux estimated after assimilating IAPCAS-GOSAT data compared with in-situ–only inversion.


Monitoring Carbon Dioxide from Space---Chinese Academy of Sciences


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Team has Obtained Scientific Data from 2017 Grand American Total Solar Eclipse*
Aug 23, 2017

"We have just succeeded in acquiring worthy scientific data during 2017 Grand American Total Solar Eclipse on Aug.21", said Prof. QU Zhongquan, the leader of a Chinese team, from their observation site in a suburb of Dallas, Oregon.

This team, among one of the hundreds of observation teams pouring into the little town in Oregon for the Grand Solar Eclipse, is formed by three institutes of China. They are respectively Yunnan Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Peking University and Sichuan University of Science and Engineering. Yunnan Observatories organized this observation.

They brought five telescopes to the observation site. Four telescopes are aimed at measurement of magnetic field of solar corona via spectro-polarimetry and imaging polarimetry or both while the other one targets the accurate measurement of solar radius.

Especially, Fiber Arrayed Solar Optical Telescope of the first generation(FASOT-1A) is dedicated to measuring the magnetic field via spectro-imaging polarimetry.

This time they have acquired quantitative data to get the exact specific intensity and linear polarization intensities of the famous green line, the strongest coronal line with wavelength of 530.3nm. The magnetic field alignment can be deduced via analyzing the data.

They also obtained precious imaging polarimetry data from other three telescopes. All these data with different filter bandpasses and wavelength bands form an almost complete assembly to reveal the distribution of coronal magnetic field in different scales and field of view.





​FASOT-1A telescope (Image by QU Zhongquan) 




​ Sample modulated image acquired during the totality. The green line is the emission line (bright horizontal wide line in the middle), and the wavelength increases from the bottom to top. (Image by QU Zhongquan)



Chinese Team has Obtained Scientific Data from 2017 Grand American Total Solar Eclipse---Chinese Academy of Sciences


----------



## JSCh

*To boldly go where no startup has gone before*
By Jing Shuiyu | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-24 07:33


















A Long-March IV rocket blasts off at Jiuquan Space Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu province. A key problem for commercial space companies is the lack of launch sites. [Photo/Xinhua]

*Space is the final frontier for private firms as they muscle into an area dominated by State-owned companies*

A satellite the size of a teakettle will be launched into space by the end of this year.

Once the cubesat starts circling the earth at tens of thousands of kilometers an hour, it will be used to teach astronomy to Chinese high school students.

Backed by space startup Commsat Technology Development Co Ltd, this project is just one of a wide range of private sector ventures.

"Many investors are optimistic about the industry," said Huang He, a partner of Northern Light Venture Capital, which has already injected funds into another startup Spacety Co Ltd.

In the past few years, the commercial space sector has come alive in China as private companies jostle for launch dates.

Before, the final frontier was the preserve of government-backed programs from State-owned companies.

But now a slew of startups have appeared and along with established tech outfits are rolling out new business models for the space sector at competitive costs.

"Private firms can make swift decisions to meet consumer demand," said Peng Yuanyuan, co-founder and chief operating officer at Commsat. "Plus, our trial and error costs are relatively low."

In 2015, the global space economy rocketed to $323 billion. Commercial operations accounted for up to 76 percent, or $246 billion, according to The Space Report 2016, which was released by The Space Foundation.

By 2020, China's commercial space market is expected to expand to 800 billion yuan ($120 billion), the China Securities Journal reported.

Already the country's new boys are moving in with Spacety launching the microsatellite, Xiaoxiang No 1, or Ty-1, for the scientific community last November.

Other startups such as Commsat Technology, Zhejiang Lizhui Electronic Technology Co and Guangdong Kechuang Spaceflight Co are just behind them, waiting for the right window.

Even though private companies have come late to this business, they believe they can push the boundaries of space by using more market-oriented models.

Yang Feng, founder and CEO of Spacety, pointed out that the next five satellites being rolled out by his company are all "fully booked" although he did not reveal detailed financial numbers.

He did make it clear, though, that the satellites will be launched in the second half of this year.

Commsat is in a similar position and has almost recouped the cost of its planned educational satellite, Peng stressed.

"We are able to increase the capabilities of the spacecraft without adding greatly to the costs," she said.

Peng is expecting Commsat to turn over revenue of 30 million yuan this year although she declined to disclose detailed financial figures.

But she did reveal the company has reached agreements with more than 70 public schools in Beijing, Guangzhou, Anhui and Shanghai to beam in astronomy courses.

Just like with earth-bound businesses, finding the right recipe for success is crucial for these new pioneers of space.

They need to put clear sky between themselves and State-owned companies, which dominate telecommunications, remote sensing and navigation or GPS.

"The best opportunities for private firms lie in exploring undiscovered fields and creating new demand," Peng at Commsat said.

It is a view that appeals to Yang, of Spacety, who believes startups will end up "supplementing rather than substituting" existing businesses.

By April, a total of 14 commercial space companies were registered in the country, including 10 which were privately owned, according to CASI Cloud.com, a website affiliated to China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp.

They all tend to specialize in satellites involved in internet communication, remote sensing or scientific research.

In addition to the new kids on the block, technology giants are jumping on the bandwagon.

Later this year, Alibaba Group Holding Ltd plans to launch the world's first e-commerce satellite to provide consumers with customized products.

By analyzing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data provided by satellite images, the company aims to buy and then sell the "world's best vegetables", it promised.

Many might think this is a publicity stunt, but the internet group is deadly serious about taking its first step in space.

As for rival Tencent Holdings Ltd, it invested in the startup Moon Express, which was founded by a group of Silicon Valley space entrepreneurs, in 2013.

The company, which is based in the United States, has an ambitious program, including using drones to mine asteroids.

Indeed, this spirit of galactic adventure is reflected in the desire by Chinese companies to capture a slice of the space pie.

Fuelling the trend has been the government's challenging plans to develop the sector.

Back in 2015, China's top economic planning body, the National Development and Reform Commission, unveiled a 10-year blueprint for the commercial space sector along with the Ministry of Finance, and the Commission on Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

Since then, this fledgling sector has attracted renowned investors such as Matrix Partners China, Northern Light Venture Capital and Cash Capital.

Yet the complexity of spacecraft, satellites and the shortage of skilled talent have provided challenges for the industry.

"Most of the key people working in space startups used to be employed by SOEs," said Huang at Northern Light Venture Capital.

"The companies are still looking at viable solutions to tackle the growing shortage of talent and help them build a sustainable career," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, Russia set to ink landmark deal for manned moon missions *
2017-08-27 21:55 GMT+8




China and Russia are set to sign a milestone agreement on joint space exploration from 2018 to 2022. 

The deal is expected to be signed this October and will bring significant benefits to both nations, particularly in manned and future missions to the moon. 

The idea and possibility of once again having humans return to the moon have floated around for quite some time, but after this deal, that prospect is likely to turn into a reality.

The bilateral agreement will cover five areas including lunar and deep space exploration, developing special materials, collaboration in the area of satellite systems, Earth remote sensing, and space debris research.

This is not the first space agreement between China and Russia, but it is the first to cover a partnership spanning five years, a period that allows for more ambitious plans and goals to be achieved.

Russia's space industry has made great achievements over the course of its history, but after the collapse of the Soviet Union, its space program has suffered from a chronic shortage of funds.

In order to keep it afloat in the face of ever rising costs, Russia is looking for international partners and collaborators. In addition to the promising deal with China, Russia is also working with the US and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Kuaizhou-11 to send six satellites into space* 

18:43, August 30, 2017

WUHAN, Aug. 30 -- China's Kuaizhou-11 solid-fuelled carrier rocket will send six satellites into space in its first mission, according to the rocket's developer and producer China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC).

The company announced the news Wednesday at the Third China (International) Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

The Kuaizhou-11 rocket will be launched via a mobile launch vehicle. With a lift-off mass of 78 tonnes, the rocket was designed to launch low-Earth and Sun- synchronous orbit satellites.

Kuaizhou, which is Chinese for fast ship, is a low-cost solid-fuelled carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period.

Globally, the launch cost of small commercial carrier rockets usually ranges from 25,000 to 40,000 U.S. dollars per kilogram of payload, according to a CASIC spokesperson.

The spokesperson said Kuaizhou rockets are price competitive. The launch cost of the Kuaizhou-1A was less than 20,000 U.S. dollars per kg of payload, while Kuaizhou-11 rocket is less than 10,000 U.S. dollars.

In January, the Kuaizhou-1A rocket sent three satellites into space in its first commercial mission.







Spoiler



http://www.jungongedu.com/uploads/170627/1_142432_1.jpg
http://www.jungongedu.com/html/jishu/2017/0627/3746.html



▲ 近日，四院九部组织完成快舟十一运输发射系统空载垂直起竖试验，试验取得圆满成功。本次试验验证了快舟十一号发射系统的双四级长行程液压缸同步起竖方案的合理正确性，得到整个起竖过程中的大量关键数据，为后续更大吨位运载火箭的起竖方案以及验证仿真提供了一种切实可行的方案。







Spoiler



https://i2.kknews.cc/large/28940000312b9f8a3d43
https://kknews.cc/zh-hk/military/rz69zqv.html



▲ 快舟的展示

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0830/c90000-9262432.html

快舟十一号（KZ-11）固体运载火箭将于明年年初以“一箭六星”的方式实施首飞。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*4 rockets in 1 week to be launched*
China Daily, August 31, 2017

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space contractor, said on Wednesday that it will launch four Kuaizhou 1A rockets within one week in early 2018.

Each of the rockets will lift a remote-sensing satellite into orbit for a client, said Zha Xiongquan, a senior rocket designer at CASIC and vice-president of Expace Technology, a subsidiary of CASIC that provides commercial launch services.

*He did not disclose the name of the client or the timetable for the missions, saying only that they will "definitely set a world record for launch frequency for a single model of carrier rocket".*

No other rockets in the world have been used four times within one week, he said.

Zha made the remarks at the Third China International Commercial Aerospace Forum, which was sponsored by CASIC in Wuhan, Hubei province. Nearly 400 government officials, company representatives and industry experts from more than 20 nations, including the United States, Russia and Iran, attended the event and discussed technological developments and business opportunities in the space industry.

The Kuaizhou 1A, a solid-fuel carrier rocket developed by the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan, has a liftoff weight of 30 metric tons and is capable of sending a 200-kilogram payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or a 300-kg payload into a low-Earth orbit. Unlike most Chinese carrier rockets, it uses a transporter-erector-launch vehicle for liftoff rather than a fixed launchpad.

The first flight of the Kuaizhou 1A, carrying three small satellites, was in January. It was launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

The CASIC Fourth Academy began to develop Kuaizhou-series solid-fuel rockets in 2009 in hopes of presenting a low-cost, quick-response rocket family to the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets.

Zha said a new-generation－the Kuaizhou 11－is under development and will make its first flight next year to send six satellites into orbit. He added that the rocket is undergoing testing.

According to the academy, the Kuaizhou 11 will have a liftoff weight of 78 tons and will be capable of placing a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit at an altitude of 400 km.

The academy is also building the Wuhan National Space Industry Base, which will have an area of 68.8 square kilometers, in Wuhan's Xinzhou district. CASIC will invest 1.7 billion yuan ($258 million) in the base to build production and assembly plants for Kuaizhou rockets. It said it plans to make about 20 rockets at the base each year.

The CASIC Second Academy will also invest 300 million yuan to construct a research, development and manufacturing complex at the Wuhan base for making small satellites.

The aerospace company has said it will launch 156 small communications satellites into low-Earth orbit, at an altitude of 160 to 2,000 km, from 2018 to 2025. They would form a network capable of global coverage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to launch 156 low Earth orbit satellites by 2025*
(Global Times) 10:50, September 01, 2017





_CGTN photo_​
China plans to launch 156 small satellites by 2025 to provide Internet services in low signal areas and places with adverse natural environment, according to an announcement by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).

Due to environmental conditions of deserts, mountains and seas, half of the world's population has no access to the Internet, and the information deficiency hampers local development, according to a press release CASIC sent to the Global Times Thursday.

It will be China's first broadband Internet access system with small satellites hovering in low orbit, which will also help meet the needs of commercial space development, it said.

The project, named Hongyun, plans to send the first satellite by 2018, and launch four more to gain preliminary experience by 2020. By the end of the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-2025), CASIC plans to have all of the 156 satellites in operation.

"The satellites will also facilitate Internet access and communication for airplanes and ocean-going ships," Wang Yanan, chief editor of the Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told reporters.

The Hongyun Project, which focuses on communication, remote sensing and navigation, can offer communication and Internet services for China and less-developed countries with reduced latency. Meanwhile, the project can also benefit emergency communication, sensor data collection and remote control of unmanned equipment, CASIC said.

Currently, international maritime satellites are widely used for communications in mountainous areas and airplanes, but those satellites, 36,000 kilometers above the Earth, have time and signal delay as well as high costs for providing services, said Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with the CASIC, according to the WeChat account of the company.

The small satellites sent by the Hongyun Project will hover in low orbits only hundreds of kilometers to 1,000 kilometers above the Earth, and thus could improve the Internet access, Yang said.

However, the low orbit satellites may face challenges in power supply, as they need more energy to reduce the influence of air-resistance compared to high orbit satellites. Experiments are needed to determine whether solar energy alone is enough, Wang said.

Hongyun Project was part of the space projects announced by CASIC at the Third China (International) Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province, on Wednesday.

CASIC also announced at the forum that the rocket launch project called Kuaizhou 11, a solid-fuel carrier rocket. The rocket will mainly be responsible for sending mini satellites and sun-synchronous orbit small satellites.

The Kuaizhou 11 will have its maiden launch carrying six satellites in early 2018, reported China Central Television (CCTV).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*From factory floor to the stars*
 Zhang Ningning 
10:30 UTC+8, 2017-09-01 

Wang Shuqun was holding his breath as China’s Shenzhou-8 spacecraft approached the Tiangong-1 space laboratory orbiting above the Earth.

On November 3, 2011, China completed its first space docking. Wang, 47, was the chief fitter behind the docking system. He is the chief technician at the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology and special technician at the Shanghai Aerospace Equipments Manufacturer.

With the successful docking, China became the third country in the world to master space rendezvous and docking technology, after Russia and the United States.

It also marked China entering the second phase of the three-step China Manned Space Engineering Project, which was proposed in 1992. And the landmark also helped pave the way for the third step — to launch and establish a fully China-grown space station.

The docking in 2011 took only a few minutes, but Wang had been working on it for 16 years.

“It felt like seeing off your child to _gaokao_ (the national college entrance examination),” says Wang. “The system to some extent is our child. After working hard for years and conducting various tests in the lab, he was taking the most important test in his life.”

Wang started to work as a fitter in a machinery factory in Shanghai's Minhang District when he was 19. The factory was later known as the Shanghai Aerospace Equipments Manufacturer, one of the most important space manufacturing bases in China.

“At that time, I was very young, without big ambitions like dreaming of space,” Wang says. “I chose the factory mainly because it was close to my home.”

Also because of the closeness, Wang would immediately ride on his bike to the factoy when there was anything wrong in the laboratory, even at midnight.

Three years after China unveiled the three-step strategy, the space docking project was launched in 1995.

“The most difficult thing is to start from nothing,” says Wang. “Because none of us had done this before, there was no standard or material to refer to. We had to explore everything ourselves.”

Wang and his team’s job was to assemble tens of thousands of components of the docking system in the right place, including 118 sensors, 291 gears, 759 bearing parts and more than 11,000 fasteners. 

The docking had to be stable and precise to within a millimeter as the lab and the spacecraft moved at 7.9 kilometers per second, otherwise the contact pins might be damaged and signals between space and the ground could be lost.

“We thought it would take only two to three years, but in the end, it took nearly 16 years,” he says. “Many unexpected challenges got in the way.”

One of the biggest challenges was that the 12 connection locks could not separate as designed, which troubled the team for nearly two years.

To make two roughly 8-ton modules pair in space, the key lies in the 12 locks. They must lock and separate at the precisely the same time.

After rounds of review, the issue was located in assembly, but no one knew what caused it. After about a year of tests, Wang finally found the “troublemaker” — the malleability of the steel cable. The weakening tension of the cables resulted in the locks being unable to sync. Wang then suggested changing the rotation direction of the cables and adjusting the method used in the sync process.

As with other lessons learnt through the development process, the technique was written into the assembly standards for the docking system, which provided the basis for other technicians to work on in the future. 

After the first successful docking, China completed another three dockings — in 2012, 2013 and 2016 — including the first manned space docking last year.

During the interview, the experienced technician outlined his lessons for young technicians.





Wang Shuqun (second from right) works with his colleagues.​
“Compared with many other aspects, human factors have a larger influence in space manufacturing,” says Wang. “Because our components are usually made in a small quantity or even a single one, we cannot use an assembly line to standardize the process.”

Wang says that, like many technicians, he was good at doing the work, but struggled with expressing the ideas behind it. However, after years of training younger technicians and writing related materials, he has mastered this field.

“I feel our values not only lie in getting things done, but more importantly in our experience. Both the technicians and our employer have paid a lot to learn these lessons from making mistakes, and it would be a waste to leave that within ourselves,” he notes.

Over the past few years, Wang has completed 15 essays, had five patents approved and written the textbooks and guides for rocket fitters. He has also launched a workshop to give young technicians on-the-job training with other experienced technicians in the factory, including how to apply for patents and write the application documentation.

“The society is paying increasing attention to innovation from front-line workers. I hope we are not only passing on skills to the young technicians, but also the ability to sum up their own innovation achievements and pass them on,” he says.

“We have about 1,400 workers, with about half of them technicians. If 100 of the technicians can be motivated, the factory’s innovation capacity in general will improve greatly.”

Wang says over the past some 10 years, China’s space industry has been developing at a rapid pace, and front-line technicians’ incomes have also increased greatly.

Now, Wang and his team are working on China’s space station project to achieve the final phase of the three-step national space strategy — a manned space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*CZ-5 Y2 monitoring mission successfully implemented* 

2017-08-30

First recovered debris from carrier rocket engines during the inaugural launch of CZ-5 Y1 on 3 November 2016.
Also retrieved in the falling area, debris from the CZ-5 Y2 strap-on boosters (two gas tanks).

*两次长征五号火箭发射监测任务顺利实施*

日前，长征五号型号办公室特向国家海洋局南海调查技术中心发来感谢信，感谢调查中心为长征五号运载火箭遥一、遥二飞行试验助推器分离后的落区观测、火箭残骸的搜寻及打捞工作提供的技术支持。

2017年8月8日，国家国防科技工业局副局长吴艳华、国家海洋局副局长孙书贤及局科技司副司长辛红梅等领导出席了长征五号火箭的会议。会上，吴艳华对调查中心完成的火箭残骸的落区观测，海面搜寻，尤其是成功打捞残骸的工作，给予了充分肯定和高度评价。

初试火箭助推器残骸海上监测

长征五号运载火箭是我国目前技术难度最复杂、运载能力最大的新一代运载火箭。2016年11月3日，长征五号在中国文昌航天发射场首飞成功，这被业内视为中国从航天大国迈向航天强国的重要标志，使中国火箭运载能力跃居世界前列。研究清楚残骸再入及解体规律，并回收可能的关键部件等对于后续改进火箭设计、改善航落区安全性等具有重要意义；另外某些关键部件如未能完全烧毁或沉入海底，且未能及时回收，将会对保密性和安全性造成影响。

2016年10月，南海分局接到了国家海洋局安排的长征五号火箭（遥一运载火箭）首发助推器残骸监测任务。分局领导高度重视，立即成立了以副局长于斌任组长、科技处处长王伟平（现任调查中心主任）任副组长的专项任务领导小组，立即全面开展相关工作，由南海调查中心、南海维权执法支队和中国海警3306、3402船编队具体承担监测助推器残骸坠落时的物理过程、现象、散落分布情况以及记录落区的气象数据的任务。本次任务受强冷空气影响，作业海域海况较差，风力6－8级，浪高4－5米，且火箭在夜间发射，因此环境对此次任务影响较大。

本次任务在进行助推器空中状态监测时，采用了光电平台、摄像机和长焦照相机等设备进行观测和记录，但是只有摄像机拍到了有效的图像资料，通过本次任务，南海分局科研人员总结经验，认为照相机和光电平台对于捕捉此类动态、快速的小目标物存在较难快速跟踪到目标和对焦的问题，较难及时记录空中动态目标监测资料，因此一致认为应将摄像机作为主要的记录载体，为下一步工作打下了基础。

再赴监测现场

不久后，南海分局接到了第二次监测任务。由于分局领导分管职责的变动，专项任务领导小组调整为由分局党委书记雷波任组长、副局长陈怀北任副组长。为了改进监测效能，领导小组于2017年4月和6月先后组织分局维权支队和南海调查技术中心相关技术人员进行了两次调研，特聘了有丰富经验的武汉华之洋公司技术人员参与任务，并增派了南海预报中心的海洋环境气象科技人员，由中国海监第七、八支队保障用船开赴任务海区。南海分局作为外业调查作业的安全管理部门，在专项任务的安全管理中明确责任，制定了严格的人身、仪器、资料等安全保障措施，并为应对任务实施过程中各类突发事件的应急救援，制定了完备的应急预案，确保任务安全有序完成。

此次任务为长征五号遥二运载火箭助推器残骸监测任务，内容较上一次增加了“对漂浮于海面的残骸进行搜索监测”，并对记录残骸低空坠落轨迹和实际落点提出了更精确的要求。为此，作为两次监测任务的方法制定、方案编写、成果总结的承担单位——南海调查技术中心在2016年任务的监测方法和技术上做出了相应改进和扩展。

据南海调查中心地质与地球物理室主任、该专项任务首席科学家魏巍介绍，项目组针对监测方法、实施方案等进行了多次研讨、修改，最终根据实际情况制定了更全面的监测方案，分为漂移路径预测、现场气象观测和残骸落区现场状况监测三种方式进行。漂移路径预测主要尽可能获取接近实际的残骸漂移轨迹，帮助现场监测船队进行残骸追踪和搜索；现场气象观测主要记录残骸落区海域的实际气象数据；残骸落区现场状况监测为本次任务的主要监测内容，需要记录助推器残骸坠落时的物理过程、现象以及主要残骸溅落位置等信息。

在分局专项任务领导小组的坚强领导和正确指引下，根据遥一火箭发射监测任务的经验，航中各岗位人员恪尽职守、协调有序，探索形成了行之有效的火箭助推器残骸落区监测技术方法理论体系，应用该技术方法，保质保量、顺利超额地于2017年7月完成了现场监测任务，在预定区域，获取了长征五号遥二运载火箭发射升空、芯级分离整个过程的丰富影像数据。此次任务是国内首次在海上完整记录了长征五号遥二运载火箭助推器分离、空中解体、残骸坠落时的物理现象及过程，以及该过程中的海面及高空气象数据，并首次助推器残骸落区海域成功打捞2个高压气瓶残骸。

两次发射监测任务的顺利实施，体现了国家海洋局在海洋监测、海洋搜索等领域的综合实力，也展示了专项任务科研技术人才的风采，以实际行动践行了创新驱动发展战略和军民融合发展战略，为火箭发射圆满成功打下了坚实基础，为我国航天事业做出了贡献。







Spoiler



http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/20...4/images/a78ea54240b8416594e584fb171a56d3.jpg
http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/201708/871c7e9aec7547c287233daf17176f64.shtml



▲ 监测现场







Spoiler



http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/20...4/images/8481fff48b7a44d68a6ebfae128bec21.jpg
http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/201708/871c7e9aec7547c287233daf17176f64.shtml



▲ 此次任务是国内首次在海上完整记录了长征五号遥二运载火箭助推器分离、空中解体、残骸坠落时的物理现象及过程，以及该过程中的海面及高空气象数据，并首次助推器残骸落区海域成功打捞2个高压气瓶残骸。







Spoiler



http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/20...4/images/6b8db2521d7e4a818b7efd796a8a71e3.jpg
http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/201708/871c7e9aec7547c287233daf17176f64.shtml



▲ 此次任务是国内首次在海上完整记录了长征五号遥二运载火箭助推器分离、空中解体、残骸坠落时的物理现象及过程，以及该过程中的海面及高空气象数据，并首次助推器残骸落区海域成功打捞2个高压气瓶残骸。

http://www.scsb.gov.cn/scsb/fjdt/201708/871c7e9aec7547c287233daf17176f64.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Telescope to unlock secrets of universe*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-07 08:13


















​ 
The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Many people have an inner desire to peer into space and seek for origins of the universe. But few are as talented and lucky as Li Di, who gets to fulfill that desire as deputy chief engineer of the world's largest 'ear' for listening to signals from the cosmos.

Li is working on China's gigantic 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope project, also known as FAST, which is the world's largest radio telescope.

Located in a valley deep in Southwest China's mountainous Guizhou province, FAST features a reflector as large as 30 soccer pitches. It is built to seek gravitational waves, detect radio emissions from stars and galaxies, and search for signs of intelligent extraterrestrial life.

"FAST is a once-in-a-life opportunity. I can't miss it," Li said in an interview with Science and Technology Daily. He decided to come back to China in 2012, despite his achievements in the United States, where he won the outstanding team award at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, or NASA, for his contribution to the Herschel Space Observatory.

"The larger the telescope, the better it is. FAST is so huge but it also features high accuracy, which can help us see farther. The project is in line with my academic interests and technological background," Li said.

FAST is 500 meters in diameter and made up of 4,450 panels. It overtook Puerto Rico's Arecibo Observatory, which is 305 meters in diameter. It is 10 times more sensitive than the steerable 100-meter telescope near Bonn, Germany.

The project, with an investment of 1.2 billion yuan ($196 million), was completed in September 2016. It is under debug, a process that may take at least two to three years, in accordance with international practice.

To better listen for faint signals that other equipment can't pick up, including signature gravitational waves from magnetized stars that disturb radio signals, FAST is built in a karst cave far from cities to create a sound electromagnetic wave environment.

But the remote location has led to many troubles for Li and his peers. They spend about four months a year in mountains and have no choice but to live in a two-story prefabricated house, with no proper sanitation facilities.

Under such a harsh environment, the scientists, however, have managed to achieve an engineering breakthrough.

"How to ensure low loss when information is transmitted under dynamic conditions is a technology patented by the United States. We can't access it but rely on self-innovation," Li said.

Also, his team developed high-strength, anti-fatigue cables, far better than the normal industrial standards.

"All efforts are worthwhile. Once debugging is finished, FAST is expected to double the number of known pulsars (pulsating radio stars) in the world and tenfold the number of known galaxies in 10 to 20 years," Li said.

Even in the calibrating phase, tests have already pulled in data from a pulsar star 1,351 light-years away. "FAST will maintain the world leading position in 10 to 20 years in terms of the planned performance indicators," Li added.

Guizhou, where FAST is located, also plans to build an artificial intelligence-enabled computing center, to help process data from the radio telescope, said Liao Fei, head of Guizhou Provincial Science and Technology Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China completes in-orbit test of its first carbon observatory satellite*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 16:57, September 07, 2017




In-orbit test of China’s first orbiting carbon observatory satellite has been successfully completed, according to China Meteorological Administration. The satellite transmits signals to the National Satellite Meteorological Center (NSMC) every 1.5 hours from its preset orbit 700 kilometers above Earth.

The satellite, TanSat, was launched on December 22, 2016, and has been in space for more than eight months.

As China’s first mission to study carbon dioxide, the satellite examines carbon sources with extremely high precision, tracks the role of carbon dioxide in the carbon cycle, studies variability over time, and helps forecast long-term climate change caused by carbon dioxide emissions.

Different from traditional meteorological satellites, TanSat detects the concentration of carbon dioxide by molecule absorption in the visible and near infrared, said NSMC Deputy Director Zhang Peng.

Equipped with a modularized satellite platform, a hyperspectral carbon monoxide detector, and a multispectral cloud and aerosol detector, the satellite offers very accurate measurements.

It has five modes of observation and is capable of examining from different angles. The results of the in-orbit test proved that every function of the craft is in good operation and each index of the satellite platform has met requirements, Zhang noted.

Scientists will convert the magnetic signals received from the satellite into visible spectral signals, and then calculate the concentration of the carbon dioxide, Zhang said, adding that the data will be available for all researchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Interview: UK space official sees China as natural partner in satellite applications *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-08 01:08:48_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





by Zhang Jiawei, Jin Jing

EDINBURGH, Britain, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- With China's growing investment in space science and technology and its increasing market demand for satellite applications, countries like Britain are looking to work more closely with China in the area.

"China is a huge country and satellites are perfect in providing the data unique for agriculture, for climate, for air quality," Chris Lee, head of International Space Partnerships at UK Space Agency, told Xinhua.

He made the remark on the sideline of the 12th UK-China Space Workshop on Space Science and Technology, which was held in Edinburgh this week.

"From China, we will then have an opportunity to take those capabilities out to the rest of the world. So if I were to pick a particular area. I think it would be the applications of satellites," said Lee. "And because the UK has some key strength in this area as well, I think we are natural partners in focusing on how you use satellite data rather than how you build satellites themselves."

The two sides have made efforts to promote satellite applications in some specific areas.

The STFC (Science and Technology Facilities Council) Newton Agri-Tech Fund was launched in 2015 under the auspices of the UK-China Space Science Joint Laboratory. This joint initiative looks to use the UK's expertise in remote sensing and modelling in the area of agricultural technology to work with and aid the Chinese farming community.

The 12-million-pound (15.68 million U.S. dollars) fund is spread over five years and will make use of the breakthroughs in satellite imaging, remote sensing and modelling to help provide facilities and technologies that will support research driven, decision making tools for farmers and policy makers.

It provides the chance for Chinese and UK researchers to work together to exchange ideas, and make closer ties across the cultural and social boundaries.

"I think......both the UK and China have a very strong belief that satellites can be used for governments around the world to improve the well being of their citizens," said Lee. "We both share a philosophy called space for smarter government, and I think we and China want to showcase how space is useful to support the UN's sustainable goals."

Satellite applications in agriculture is just one part of the two sides deepened cooperation in space science.

"Both China and the UK see space science and technology as one very important and interesting area, and have encouraged cooperation between the two sides' colleges and research institutions," said Lijun Xu, Dean of School of Instrument Science and Opto-electronic Engineering, Beijing-based Beihang University, in an interview with Xinhua. Xu also attended the Space Workshop.

One typical example is the SMILE (Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer) space mission, which aims to measure Earth's global system responses to solar wind and geomagnetic variations.

The project was formally selected by the ESA (European Space Agency) Science Program Committee in 2015. The objective of SMILE is to reach mission adoption in early 2018 and launch is expected to take place at the end of 2021. Working with their colleagues from Canada, several European countries and the U.S., scientists and engineers from China and the UK will dedicate their expertise to making SMILE a reality.

The SMILE project is going forward with ESA providing capabilities on the satellite and China and the UK providing capabilities on the instrument, said Lee.

"We are certainly very excited that this will be our key mission in the future that showcases UK and Chinese academics," he also said.

With UK leaving the European Union, or Brexit, researchers in the UK have voiced their concern over Brexit's impact on internationally collaborated science projects. But to Lee, this will not affect UK and China's cooperation in space science.

"The fact that Brexit is happening does not really reflect or change the relationship we already have (with China)," said Lee.

The one opportunity Brexit provides is a refocus, according to Lee.

"So I do hope that perhaps with the Brexit activities going forward we will look very carefully and closely at the Belt and Road Initiative that China has been developing for several years, and see exactly how space can contribute to that particular process," Lee added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Spacecraft passes docking test*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-14 07:31














China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou 1 completed an automated fast-docking operation with the Tiangong II space laboratory late on Tuesday night, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

Tianzhou 1 began its approach to the space lab at 5:24 pm and spent six and a half hours for the docking, which was completed at 11:58 pm, the agency said in a news release.

It was the third docking sequence between the two spacecraft and the first that was done with the fast-docking technology. The previous two dockings took about two days each.

The mission was intended to verify the cargo spacecraft's fast-docking capability, which is important to the construction and operation of China's space station, the agency said, adding that Tianzhou 1 will conduct a third refueling with Tiangong II before falling back to Earth.

Yang Yuguang, a member of the International Astronautical Federation's Space Transportation Committee, said it is important for a cargo spacecraft to be able to dock quickly with a space station.

"In the future, a cargo ship will transport some time-sensitive payloads to the station, such as biological samples for scientific experiments," he said. "In addition, the fast-docking technology enables a spacecraft to reduce fuel consumption during a docking maneuver, thus prolonging its life span."

Tianzhou 1, China's first cargo spacecraft and the country's biggest spacecraft that has ever been built, was launched at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on April 20. It is 10.6 meters long and has a diameter of 3.35 meters. Its maximum liftoff weight is 13.5 metric tons, enabling it to carry up to 6.5 tons of supplies, according to the China Academy of Space Technology, the spacecraft's developer.

Tiangong II has been in space since mid-September last year and housed two Chinese astronauts from mid-October to mid-November. It is now unmanned.

The two spacecraft completed their first and second docking on April 22 and June 19.

With the mission of Tianzhou 1 to the Tiangong II space laboratory, China has become the third country in the world to have in-orbit refueling technology, following Russia and the United States.

In coming years, the Tianzhou series will be tasked with transporting supplies of fuel and other necessities to China's manned space station, whose construction will start next year. It is expected to enter service by about 2022, the space agency said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft completes third in-orbit refueling *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-16 20:43:51_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





BEIJING, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft and Tiangong-2 space lab completed their third and last in-orbit refueling at 8:17 p.m. Saturday.

The third refueling, lasting about three days, confirmed the technical results from the second refueling.

Tianzhou-1, China's first cargo spacecraft, was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27 and second on June 15.

In the past five months, Tianzhou-1 has operated smoothly and completed various tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Top scientist behind world's largest telescope dies *
By Gong Zhe
2017-09-16 23:19 GMT+8 



Nan Rendong, the popular astronomer in China and researcher at Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), has died from illness Friday night at the age of 72 in Beijing.

He was the leading engineer of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST).



The obituary for Nan made to the front page of CAS website. /Screenshot from CAS

"Mr. Nan Rendong lived a simple life, with little desire for reputation," said an obituary published on CAS website.

"He made an extraordinary contribution to China's astronomy research," CAS added.

As mentioned in Nan's will, his funeral will be simple with no event held.



Some top comments and candles about Nan's death /Screenshot from Weibo

People on social media lit up virtual candles to show their grief.

"The FAST needs a name in Chinese. I suggest calling it after Nan," a person nicknamed "Sturman" commented, who got nearly a hundred comments.

Nan and the FAST

Nan is the founder and major contributor to FAST, the world's largest telescope located in southwestern China's Guizhou Province.

The telescope, launched about a year ago, is as large as 30 soccer fields and capable of detecting intelligent extraterrestrial life in remote galaxies.



The FAST /Xinhua Photo

As the leading engineer, he drafted the plan, monitored the building process and overcame many technical troubles for the telescope.

"He owns the giant machine," said his assistant Jiang Peng.

"Usually, one person can only master one thing. But Nan knows almost everything about the telescope," Jiang added. 

"He even knows visual art. He designed the logo for FAST."

FAST is currently under calibration and expected to go into a trial run later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

JSCh said:


> *Top scientist behind world's largest telescope dies *
> By Gong Zhe
> 2017-09-16 23:19 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> Nan Rendong, the popular astronomer in China and researcher at Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), has died from illness Friday night at the age of 72 in Beijing.
> 
> He was the leading engineer of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST).
> 
> 
> 
> The obituary for Nan made to the front page of CAS website. /Screenshot from CAS
> 
> "Mr. Nan Rendong lived a simple life, with little desire for reputation," said an obituary published on CAS website.
> 
> "He made an extraordinary contribution to China's astronomy research," CAS added.
> 
> As mentioned in Nan's will, his funeral will be simple with no event held.
> 
> 
> 
> Some top comments and candles about Nan's death /Screenshot from Weibo
> 
> People on social media lit up virtual candles to show their grief.
> 
> "The FAST needs a name in Chinese. I suggest calling it after Nan," a person nicknamed "Sturman" commented, who got nearly a hundred comments.
> 
> Nan and the FAST
> 
> Nan is the founder and major contributor to FAST, the world's largest telescope located in southwestern China's Guizhou Province.
> 
> The telescope, launched about a year ago, is as large as 30 soccer fields and capable of detecting intelligent extraterrestrial life in remote galaxies.
> 
> 
> 
> The FAST /Xinhua Photo
> 
> As the leading engineer, he drafted the plan, monitored the building process and overcame many technical troubles for the telescope.
> 
> "He owns the giant machine," said his assistant Jiang Peng.
> 
> "Usually, one person can only master one thing. But Nan knows almost everything about the telescope," Jiang added.
> 
> "He even knows visual art. He designed the logo for FAST."
> 
> FAST is currently under calibration and expected to go into a trial run later this year.


Nan telescope sounds good


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft separates from Tiangong-2 space lab *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-17 18:39:46_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, separated from Tiangong-2 space lab at 4:15 p.m. on Sunday.

At 3:29 p.m. on Sunday, the cargo ship started to separate from the space lab under orders from the ground. After separation, it operated at an orbit of about 400 kilometers above the earth.

Tianzhou-1 will continue to carry out experiments before it leaves orbit, and will gain experience for building and operating a space station.

Tianzhou-1 was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and it completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed the first in-orbit refueling on April 27, a second refueling on June 15 and a final one on Saturday. In the past five months, Tianzhou-1 has operated smoothly and completed various tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Sunday, September 17, 2017
* In the Footsteps of SpaceX: Chinese Company Eyes Development of a Reusable Launch Vehicle *



​
One of Chinese startups appears to be following in the footsteps of SpaceX as it has lately laid out its own project of reusable space launch system. Link Space, the country’s first private rocket company, has recently presented the design of its New Line 1 (also known as Xin Gan Xian 1) launch vehicle, which could compete with SpaceX’s Falcon 9 in the future.

Link Space uncovered the design and some basic technical parameters at a recent presentation. The images revealed to the public show that the first stage of the newly developed launcher could feature similar landing system that is used in SpaceX’s flagship reusable Falcon 9 booster.

“SpaceX is very cool and Falcon 9 is extremely great, we take SpaceX as our goal and guider, because there are too many advantages for us to learn,” Hu Zhenyu, founder and CEO of Link Space Aerospace Technology Inc., told Astrowatch.net.

New Line 1 is a Small Launch Vehicle (SLV) designed for microsatellite and nanosatellite launches. It will be capable of sending up to about 440 lbs. (200 kilograms) into a Sun-synchronous orbit (SSO) of 155 to 342 miles (250 to 550 kilometers).

New Line 1 will be a 66-feet (20.1-meter) tall two-stage liquid rocket with a diameter of 5.9 feet (1.8 meters). With a mass of about 33 metric tons at liftoff, the launcher will have a takeoff thrust of about 400 kN. The first stage of the vehicle will consist of four liquid oxygen/kerosene engines with gas generator cycle. Each single booster will have a thrust of 100 kN.

The most important feature of the New Line 1 rocket will be obviously the reusability of its first stage, like in Falcon 9 boosters. This could greatly lower the cost of one single orbital launch.

“The launch price is about 30 million yuan ($4.5 million) for each launch (with a totally new rocket), and this rocket will have an enhanced version with increased takeoff weight. By reusing the first stage of the rocket, the launch price will be reduced to about 15 million yuan ($2.25 million),” Hu revealed.

While the New Line 1 rocket will have only one reusable stage, the company thinks big and aims to develop also a second stage that could be reused after landing. Although it is a long-term goal, Hu hopes that it could implemented in the successors of the company’s first launch vehicle.

“Perhaps the later version, such as New Line 2 or 3, will have such a capacity,” Hu said.

Founded in 2014, Link Space is a Beijing-based startup with no government or military background. In July 2016, the company achieved rocket hover flight with a single vector-thrust-engine for the first time in China. The firm is currently developing key technology for space industry, including variable thrust liquid rocket engine, vertical takeoff, vertical landing (VTVL) rocket flight platform, flight control algorithm and control system, hover flight test process, servo actuator and many others.

Until September 2017, Link Space have developed three hover rockets, repeated flight test more than 200 times, accumulated a lot of experimental data and engineering experience. The company utilizes rocket flight test field which is located in Shandong Province covering 53,800 square feet (5,000 square meters) - the biggest commercial rocket test field in China for large thrust liquid engine and rocket flight test.

According to Hu, the development of the New Line 1 launch vehicle will consume about 300 million yuan ($45 million) and the maiden flight of the rocket could be conducted as soon as 2020.

“The first orbital flight of New Line 1 is planned in 2020, which is an optimistic estimation because we know it's hard, and we plan to develop most of the core technology all by ourselves, such as deep-variable-thrust liquid rocket engine, flight control system, landing systems and so on,” Hu noted.

Link Space hopes that the New Line 1 rocket will attract the interest of commercial companies worldwide. The company also believes that the launch vehicle will also carry out some missions for the Chinese government.

So far, SpaceX is the only company to recover a rocket following an orbital launch. Few months ago, Elon Musk, founder and CEO of SpaceX, encouraged other companies to develop their own reusable orbital rockets. Now, Link Space’s bold plans show that it could be only a matter of few years when SpaceX’s monopoly in this field could be broken up.

“We also believe that a good technical trend should not belong to a single company, and Elon has said that the reusable rocket is certain to be more and more common. In fact, a lot of similar programs are very different in detail. Although it looks similar in appearance, if you want to make it really work, you must do everything from zero to design and manufacture the whole rocket,” Hu concluded.



Astronomy and Space News - Astro Watch: In the Footsteps of SpaceX: Chinese Company Eyes Development of a Reusable Launch Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> *Top scientist behind world's largest telescope dies *
> By Gong Zhe
> 2017-09-16 23:19 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nan Rendong, the popular astronomer in China and researcher at Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), has died from illness Friday night at the age of 72 in Beijing.
> 
> He was the leading engineer of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST).
> 
> 
> 
> The obituary for Nan made to the front page of CAS website. /Screenshot from CAS
> 
> "Mr. Nan Rendong lived a simple life, with little desire for reputation," said an obituary published on CAS website.
> 
> "He made an extraordinary contribution to China's astronomy research," CAS added.
> 
> As mentioned in Nan's will, his funeral will be simple with no event held.
> 
> 
> 
> Some top comments and candles about Nan's death /Screenshot from Weibo
> 
> People on social media lit up virtual candles to show their grief.
> 
> "The FAST needs a name in Chinese. I suggest calling it after Nan," a person nicknamed "Sturman" commented, who got nearly a hundred comments.
> 
> Nan and the FAST
> 
> Nan is the founder and major contributor to FAST, the world's largest telescope located in southwestern China's Guizhou Province.
> 
> The telescope, launched about a year ago, is as large as 30 soccer fields and capable of detecting intelligent extraterrestrial life in remote galaxies.
> 
> 
> 
> The FAST /Xinhua Photo
> 
> As the leading engineer, he drafted the plan, monitored the building process and overcame many technical troubles for the telescope.
> 
> "He owns the giant machine," said his assistant Jiang Peng.
> 
> "Usually, one person can only master one thing. But Nan knows almost everything about the telescope," Jiang added.
> 
> "He even knows visual art. He designed the logo for FAST."
> 
> FAST is currently under calibration and expected to go into a trial run later this year.



RIP Comrade!
You are our Hero!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

WAY to go CHINA ZHONGGUO!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *Top scientist behind world's largest telescope dies *
> By Gong Zhe
> 2017-09-16 23:19 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> Nan Rendong, the popular astronomer in China and researcher at Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), has died from illness Friday night at the age of 72 in Beijing.
> 
> He was the leading engineer of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST).
> 
> 
> 
> The obituary for Nan made to the front page of CAS website. /Screenshot from CAS
> 
> "Mr. Nan Rendong lived a simple life, with little desire for reputation," said an obituary published on CAS website.
> 
> "He made an extraordinary contribution to China's astronomy research," CAS added.
> 
> As mentioned in Nan's will, his funeral will be simple with no event held.
> 
> 
> 
> Some top comments and candles about Nan's death /Screenshot from Weibo
> 
> People on social media lit up virtual candles to show their grief.
> 
> "The FAST needs a name in Chinese. I suggest calling it after Nan," a person nicknamed "Sturman" commented, who got nearly a hundred comments.
> 
> Nan and the FAST
> 
> Nan is the founder and major contributor to FAST, the world's largest telescope located in southwestern China's Guizhou Province.
> 
> The telescope, launched about a year ago, is as large as 30 soccer fields and capable of detecting intelligent extraterrestrial life in remote galaxies.
> 
> 
> 
> The FAST /Xinhua Photo
> 
> As the leading engineer, he drafted the plan, monitored the building process and overcame many technical troubles for the telescope.
> 
> "He owns the giant machine," said his assistant Jiang Peng.
> 
> "Usually, one person can only master one thing. But Nan knows almost everything about the telescope," Jiang added.
> 
> "He even knows visual art. He designed the logo for FAST."
> 
> FAST is currently under calibration and expected to go into a trial run later this year.


 
Age 72 to die is quite young in China. What kind of illness?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Age 72 to die is quite young in China. What kind of illness?


Lung cancer diagnosed in 2015.


----------



## AndrewJin

Beast said:


> Age 72 to die is quite young in China. What kind of illness?


Yes, 72 is young.
I could figure out something went wrong with his voice in those videos.
But I did not know he had cancer.
Now I understand why he said life was too short, he said he would work harder.

RIP
Most condolescne to his family and his colleagues


----------



## JSCh

* Mars probe to carry 13 types of payload on 2020 mission *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-20 18:27:25_|_Editor: Song Lifang _



BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- China's Mars probe will carry 13 types of payload, including six rovers, in its first mission to the planet, scheduled for 2020.

"The Mars exploration program is well underway," said Zhang Rongqiao, chief architect of the Mars mission, at the Beijing International Forum on Lunar and Deep-space Exploration, which opened Wednesday. "The payloads will be used to collect data on the environment, morphology, surface structure and atmosphere of Mars."

China plans to send a spacecraft to orbit, land and deploy a rover on Mars in 2020. The probe will be launched on a Long March-5 carrier rocket from the Wenchang space launch center in southern China's Hainan Province.

The lander will separate from the orbiter at the end of a journey of around seven months and touch down in a low latitude area in the northern hemisphere of Mars where the rover will explore the surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's Mars, Asteroid, Jupiter and Uranus Exploration Program*

Asteroid and Jupiter exploration mission to be decided by 2020, with the goal of reaching the Jupiter system by 2036, and reach Uranus by 2048.

_
Dear Friends and Colleagues,

It's our great pleasure to welcome you to the 3rd Beijing International Forum on Lunar and Deep-space Exploration (LDSE 2017), which is governed and organized by Chinese Academy of Sciences. LDSE2017 will be held in Beijing Conference Center, China, on September 19-22, 2017. 

The main themes of LDSE2017 contains: 

1. The exploration programs on the Moon, Mars and asteroids for the main space countries (or organizations) before 2030;

2. etc...

We look forward to welcoming you in Beijing.









Ouyang Ziyuan

General Chair of Science and Technology Committee of LDSE

http://ldse2017.csp.escience.cn/dct/page/1
_​*中国“深空天路”展望2030年*

《光明日报》（ 2017年09月21日 09版）








Spoiler: Links



http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2017-09/20/1121694869_15058848052021n.jpg
http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2017-09/20/c_1121694869.htm



▲ 中国月球探测工程首席科学家，中国科学院院士欧阳自远致辞

9月20日，第三届北京月球与深空探测国际论坛开幕。论坛由中国科学院主办、中国科学院月球与深空探测总体部承办，在为期三天的时间里，来自中国、美国、法国、德国、俄罗斯、日本等国家和地区的科学家，将围绕2030年前主要航天国家（组织）关于月球、火星和小行星探测规划，行星科学研究的新进展和未来五年到十年的热点问题，月球和其他地外天体返回样品研究的方法、手段和科学进展，深空探测新方法与有效载荷新技术等内容进行研讨。

研讨会上，中国的航天计划成为大家关注的焦点。展望2030年，中国深空探测有哪些重点和热点呢？

*火星：深空探测的重点*

火星是离地球较近且环境最相似的星球，中国首次火星探测任务总设计师张荣桥说：“火星探测是人类进行深空探测的首选目标。”火星是地球的过去？或者将是地球的未来？张荣桥介绍，深化对火星演变的认识，可以为保护地球、扩展人类生存疆域进行探索。

探索火星在工程上也更可实现。张荣桥介绍，火星具有可达性——基于人类现有的航天能力，飞行8-10个月的时间可从地球到达火星，任务周期比较合适。对人类而言，火星也具有环境可适应性——火星具有与地球最接近的环境，让机器人或人类生活在火星成为可能。

张荣桥说：“中国的首次火星探测计划正在稳步推进。”他介绍，经过历次论证，火星探测方案正在逐步深化、细化，目前搭载的有效载荷已经确定，“我国首次火星探测工程探测器总共有13种有效载荷，其中环绕器7种、火星车6种”。目前，已经开展科学目标的预先研究，例如制定研究方法、建立模型等，“有数据后，争取尽快出成果、出好成果”。

*小行星：深空探测的热点*

小行星被称为太阳系起源的“活化石”，保存着太阳系形成、演化的原始信息，是国际深空探测的热点。

张荣桥介绍，在地球历史上曾多次发生过小行星撞击地球的事件，导致地球环境灾变和生物灭绝，直接威胁人类的生存和发展。“通过小行星探测，可以加深我们对小天体的轨道演化、内部结构等的认识，探究应对小天体撞击的技术途径，有助于回答公众的关切。”张荣桥说：“同时，探索小行星的工程实施还将带动航天技术的智能化、精细化发展。”

中国科学院国家天文台欧阳自远院士介绍，到目前为止，我国还没有批准小行星探测计划。科学家将进一步论证方案，希望能在2020年以后向国家申请小行星探测计划。

*木星系及行星穿越：深空探测的亮点*

人类对木星系及其以远的探测相对较少，已有的探测表明木星和土星的一些卫星上具备可能产生生命的条件，蕴含着大量的原创性重大科学发现的机会。张荣桥认为，木星系探测和行星穿越也是中国深空探测的重要方向，也将是未来一段时间人类深空探测的亮点。

对木星系探测也将推动航天技术的“深远”发展，张荣桥说：“木星系探测的技术难度更大，要求航天技术开发新能源，延长设计寿命，对远距离测控、自主管控等技术也将提出更多要求。”

张荣桥介绍，木星系探测及行星穿越目前还在进一步论证中，希望能在2025年-2030年之间得到国家支持，并在2036年左右到达木星。2030年之后，科学家们希望能够开展更精细、更深远的机器人深空探测，并在2048年左右到达天王星。


http://epaper.gmw.cn/gmrb/html/2017-09/21/nw.D110000gmrb_20170921_1-09.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*‘World’s biggest planetarium’ coming to Pudong*
By Natalie Ma | 00:01 UTC+8 September 22, 2017 |



Print Edition

SHANGHAI Planetarium is reaching for the stars.

By the time it is built, it will be the world's biggest planetarium, according to Shanghai Science and Technology Museum, which will run it.

The structure of the main building will be finished before next February, and the whole complex will be ready by the end of next year, officials said.

Located in Xincheng Town of Pudong’s Nanhui area, the planetarium comprises a main building, a solar tower, a youth observation base and a public observatory.

Xu Xiaohong, director of the planetarium’s construction department, said 85 percent of the main structure had already been completed.

From the observatory, space enthusiasts will be able to look through an astronomical telescope to observe the solar system.

“This telescope will also have research functions,” said Shi Wei, director of the planetarium’s exhibition and education department.

“It will be open to students to support their research projects. We will also build up a database and provide pictures taken by the astronomical telescope to astronomy fans.”

Shi recently discovered a nova on September 2 when he was taking part in a “popular supernova project” this month. It was the first nova to be discovered by a Shanghai-based astronomy follower this year.

Shi found the nova after making a comparison of pictures taken by an astronomical telescope in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The discovery received a credential certification on September 13 after a spectrum of the nova candidate was obtained by a telescope located in Spain.

The spectrum confirmed Shi’s discovery to be a classical nova eruption in M31 — 2.5 million light years away from Earth.

“A lot of nova and super nova were discovered by astronomy fans and amateurs,” said Shi. “The astronomical telescope to be installed at the Shanghai Planetarium will also provide local fans with such opportunities.”

Meanwhile, Shanghai Science and Technology Museum announced that it will present a Starry Sky Illumination exhibition starting from Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China is sending one of the most powerful deep space cameras to Mars*
by Andrew Jones Sep 21, 2017 16:56

The orbiter for China’s 2020 Mars mission will carry a powerful high-resolution camera which will boost understanding of the Red Planet and help with planning for future missions.

China will launch its first independent interplanetary mission in summer 2020 with a Long March 5 rocket, ambitiously attempting to send the orbiter to the Red Planet together with a lander and rover in one go.

Aboard the orbiter will be the Mars High-resolution Camera (MHC), which will have a maximum resolution of 0.5m per pixel at an altitude of 260 km above the Martian surface - the expected periapsis, or low point in the orbit - making it comparable to NASA’s HiRise imager.

While HiRise, currently in orbit aboard the Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter (MRO), can return images at a greater resolution of 25 cm per pixel, China’s MHC will offer larger areal coverage, with a 9 km swath versus a 6 km swath for HiRISE.

The specifications for the 40 kg MHC imager were presented at the international forum on Lunar and Deep Space Exploration in Beijing this week.



An artist impression of China's combined orbiter, lander and rover spacecraft headed for Mars, released in August 2016. _Xinhua_

The instrument is being developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics (CIOMP) in the country's northeast province of Jilin, which operates under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). The MHC is currently in the manufacturing and alignment phase.

*'Great asset'*
Dr Tanya Harrison, a planetary scientist and Director of Research for Arizona State University's Space Technology and Science, says the MHC will make an important contribution.

"This will be a great asset to have in orbit at Mars to increase our high resolution coverage to look at things like change monitoring, including phenomena such as dune movement, gully activity, polar avalanches, and future landing site characterisation," Dr Harrison says.

A Mars sample return, to follow in the late 2020s, is also part of China's deep space exploration roadmap, and the MHC would be invaluable in analysing candidate landing sites.

"It's not only a good compliment to the imagers aboard Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter and ESA's ExoMars Orbiter, but it will be good to have another high-res camera in orbit at the time the Mars 2020 [NASA mission] is operating since MRO is over a decade old at this point," Dr Harrison points out.



HiRISE being prepared before it is shipped for attachment to the MRO spacecraft. _NASA/JPL_

HiRise has returned over a quarter of a million images, many of them stunning.

One issue yet unclear is if and how China will release and share the images publicly in a timely manner.

NASA's Opportunity and Curiosity rovers are still working on the Martian surface and returning great science, and they will be joined by a number of new missions due to launch in the 2020 window.

Potentially touching down in early 2021 will be NASA's Mars 2020 rover, the Chinese rover, the ExoMars 2020 rover involving the European Space Agency and Russia, and an Indian rover - Mangalyaan 2 - following up its 2013 success with the Mars Orbiter Mission.

*New payloads, new challenges*
China's mission will include 13 payloads, including a ground penetrating radar on the rover. A similar instrument allowed China’s Yutu rover to image around 400m below the lunar surface, making intriguing discoveries about the composition and history of the Moon, such as evidence of volcanic floods.

Another instrument expected on the orbiter is a spectrometer calibrated for detecting methane, the presence of which may indicate biological processes occurring on Mars.

China successfully soft-landed on the Moon in December 2013, and will use some of the experience and technology from the Chang'e-3 mission for the much trickier Martian landing.

Ye Peijian, a senior figure within China's space programme, states that the greater velocity, the thin but hazardous Martian atmosphere, and the remoteness of the planet pose addition hurdles.

China in 2016 tested a supersonic parachute which will be used to slow the lander's descent to the surface.

As such Zhang Rongqiao, chief architect of the mission, told press in Beijing on Wednesday that, "the Mars exploration program is well underway."



China is sending one of the most powerful deep space cameras to Mars | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's cargo spacecraft leaves orbit *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-22 19:16:56_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





BEIJING, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- China's first cargo spacecraft, Tianzhou-1, left its orbit under orders from ground control around 6 p.m. Friday.

The cargo ship twice put on the breaks, continuously lowering its altitude before burning-up in the atmosphere, all under precise control and close monitoring from the ground.

Before leaving orbit, Tianzhou-1 had completed a number of experiments, gaining important experience for the building and operating of China's space station.

Tianzhou-1 was launched on April 20 from south China's Hainan Province, and completed automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab on April 22.

The two spacecraft completed their first in-orbit refueling on April 27, a second refueling on June 15 and a final one on September 16. In the past five months, Tianzhou-1 has operated smoothly, completing various tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch 24 microsatellites to study Gamma-ray bursts *
2017-09-22 21:03 GMT+8




China's Tsinghua University has unveiled a plan to launch 24 microsatellites between 2018 and 2023 to detect short Gamma-ray bursts and help the study of gravitational waves.

This program was jointly initiated by the university and Spacety Research Institute, a Chinese space technology company, according to the university on Friday.

Short Gamma-ray bursts are considered to be electromagnetic counterparts to gravitational waves, the ripples in the fabric of space-time caused by violent collisions in the universe predicted by Albert Einstein's general theory of relativity.



Tsinghua University of China /Xinhua Photo

In 2016, the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO) in the United States announced the first observation of gravitational waves.

Scientists believe that more accurate measuring and study of gravitational waves will help in exploring the origin of the universe.

As part of the program, microsatellites, also known as cube satellites, will carry scintillation detectors to detect and locate short Gamma-ray bursts and narrow the search scope for gravitational waves, said Feng Hua, a professor at the Tsinghua Center for Astrophysics.

Feng said the program was first proposed by students and it has completed an initial scientific appraisal.

Spacety is in charge of the majority of engineering work for the program, according to Yang Feng, CEO of Spacety.

Research and production for the first satellite for technical testing will be finished by the end of this year and is expected to be launched in 2018, Yang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*ESA and Chinese astronauts train together*


European Space Agency, ESA
Published on Sep 22, 2017

ESA astronauts Samantha Cristoforetti and Matthias Maurer joined Chinese astronauts last month for nine days of sea survival training off China’s coastal city of Yantai.

This is the first time ESA astronauts have trained in China and stems from the 2015 agreement to boost collaboration between ESA and China Manned Space Agency, with the goal of flying European astronauts on the Chinese space station from 2022.

This video, filmed by the Astronaut Center of China, shows the first joint training, with interviews of ESA participants in English, French, German, Italian and Spanish.

Footage credit: ACC (Astronaut Center of China)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Pictures from InnoTech Expo 2017. 

The expo at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai, "Displaying China's Civilization of Technology & Its Latest Innovation," will run from September 24 until October 2.

CZ-7 complete with launch pad


Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch 24 microsatellites to study Gamma-ray bursts *
> 2017-09-22 21:03 GMT+8
> 
> China's Tsinghua University has unveiled a plan to launch 24 microsatellites between 2018 and 2023 to detect short Gamma-ray bursts and help the study of gravitational waves.
> 
> This program was jointly initiated by the university and Spacety Research Institute, a Chinese space technology company, according to the university on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912201811620241408Tian Yulong is there for the China National Space Agency.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912197913995911168Exhibit of CZ-6 at IAC2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China's new-generation weather satellite put into service *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-25 16:15:57_|_Editor: Xiang Bo _






​BEIJING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Fengyun-4A satellite, the first of China's second-generation geostationary orbiting weather satellites, was put into operation Monday, said the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.

Tests on the satellite platform, payload and ground application system have been completed during its in-orbit operation, the administration said in a statement.

The satellite has helped improve the country's weather and climate forecasts, and test results during its in-orbit operation have met targets, it said.

Its successful operation enables China to become a leader in developing geostationary orbiting weather satellites, according to the statement.

The satellite was launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Dec. 11, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission delayed by Long March 5 rocket failure, official confirms*
by Andrew Jones Sep 25, 2017 13:41



The Long March 5 (Y2) rocket lifts off from Wenchang at 19:23:23 local time on July 2, 2017. _CNS_

China’s attempt to return the first samples from the Moon in over forty years, originally set for late November, is being delayed following the failure of the huge Long March 5 rocket in July, a top official has confirmed.

Tian Yulong, secretary-general of the China National Space Administration (CNSA), speaking at a press conference at the International Astronautical Congress (IAC) in Adelaide, Australia on Monday, confirmed the delay.

Mr Tian said the investigation into the July 2 failure of the second Long March 5 rocket, which is needed to the get the 8.2 tonne Chang'e-5 probe to the Moon's surface, is underway, with the details possibly ready by the end of the year.



SpaceNews.com senior writer tweets live from IAC 2017 in Adelaide. _Jeff Foust_

*Expected delay, new schedule not known*
The delay to Chang'e-5 is no surprise, but it is the first public statement from a top official from the Chinese space programme.

This reporter understands that the Chinese side has already informed the European Space Agency's European Space Operations Centre (ESOC), which is to provide ground support for the launch and landing segments of the Chang'e-5 mission, that the mission will not proceed in November.

With the rocketry issues still unclear, so is any new timeline. There have been vague suggestions from scientists in China close to the mission that the mission may launch before or after early 2019.

The Long March 5 Y2 failure to reach orbit, believed preliminarily to stem from a first-stage issue, followed a successful-yet-dramatic and far from perfect maiden flight in November 2016, suggesting that time will be needed before return to flight is attempted.

China's largest rocket is crucial to a number of its key space ambitions, including its first interplanetary mission, to Mars in 2020, while the Long March 5B variant will be used to launch the 20 tonne modules for the future Chinese Space Station to low Earth orbit.

The third Long March 5, which was originally planned to launch Chang'e-5 in late November, was already being manufactured in Tianjin at the time of the failure, in preparation for shipping in September. Meanwhile the probe was ready to be shipped to the launch centre at Wenchang on the island province of Hainan in August, were Chang'e-5 on schedule.



Long March 5 (Y3) components in Tianjin earlier in 2017. _CASC_

It is expected now that the Long March 5 (Y3) will instead be carrying a much less valuable or prestigious payload, possibly a second experimental large DFH-5 satellite bus, the first of which, Shijian-18, was lost in the July 2 failure.

The Yuanwang-21 and 22 cargo vessels designed to transport the components of the heavy-lift launch vehicle from the port city of Tianjin in the north to Wenchang in the south meanwhile remain docked in Eastern China.

*Chang'e-5 probe otherwise ready*
The Chang'e-5 mission is the third and final step of the robotic Chinese Lunar Exploration Project (CLEP), approved in the early 2000s, which set out to orbit, land and rove on, and finally return samples from the Moon, and sets the stage for more ambitious future missions.

Some estimates put the mission cost at around 20bn yuan, or US$3bn, and the complex, four-stage spacecraft and its mission profile would also implicitly prove useful for an expanded robotic lunar project, eventual human landings and a Mars sample return in the late 2020s.



Scientists working on China's Chang'e-5 reentry vehicle, right, with lander and ascent vehicles in the background.

While the issues with the launch vehicle are being isolated and addressed, the Chang'e-5 probe itself is ready to go.

Sun Weigang, chief engineer at the the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), said in a keynote session on Chang'e-5 at the Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2017) in June that a range of tests, including simulated launch, landing, take-off and sampling, have demonstrated the effectiveness of the mission plan.

There have also been integrated tests with a non-flight model of the Long March 5 in Wenchang in 2016.The last lunar sample return mission, the Soviet Union’s Luna 24, saw the ascent stage returned directly to Earth, but China has decided that the Chang'e-5 mission will include a lunar orbit rendezvous similar to that used to facilitate the US Apollo lunar landings.

The 8.2 metric ton Chang'e-5 spacecraft requires the power of Long March 5 heavy-lift launch vehicles, and consists of a lander, a return vehicle, a service module and an ascent unit, the latter two of which will rendezvous in orbit after the lander has loaded the ascent unit with samples. The return vehicle will then receive the samples before separating from the service module close to Earth and performing a skip reentry into the Earth’s atmosphere.

This complexity hints that China will be looking to use aspects of the Chang’e-5 mission as experience for future grand missions, such as human lunar landings and a Mars sample return mission.



Framegrab from a video demonstrating the 2017 Chinese Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission. Youku/Framegrab

The precise final target has not been revealed, but it is known that the Chang'e-5 lander will set down near Mons Rümker in Oceanus Procellarum, a large area of lunar mare in the northwest region of the Moon.

Further background on this and other selections has been laid out by Phil Stooke for the Planetary Society.

Bradley Jolliff, the Scott Rudolph Professor of Earth and Planetary Sciences at Washington University in St Louis, said in a presentation last week at the 3rd Beijing International Forum on Lunar and Deep Space Exploration, that one potential landing site, "P58", would allow Chang'e-5 to sample much younger basalts (potentially around 1.33 billion years old) than those returned by the United States' Apollo missions (3 to 4 billion years old), and offer insights into volcanism in the region and the thermal evolution of the Moon.

*Far side mission changes?*
It is unclear how the Chang'e-4 mission, which if successful would be the first landing on the far side of the Moon, will be affected.

The mission would see the backup to China's 2013 Chang'e-3 lander and rover attempt to land in the South Pole-Aitken Basin on the lunar far side, which is never visible to the Earth due to tidal locking.

It involves sending a relay satellite to the second Earth-Moon Lagrange Point beyond the Moon some six months earlier to facilitate communications, but neither this nor the lander and rover require the Long March 5.


China's Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission delayed by Long March 5 rocket failure, official confirms | gbtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Long March 5 failure will delay lunar missions: official*
2017-09-27 11:25Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ ECNS App Download

(ECNS) -- A Chinese official said on Monday that investigations into the cause of the July 2 failure of the Long March 5 carrier rocket might be concluded at the end of the year, and that the failure would lead to delays in the country's upcoming lunar missions, Science and Technology Daily reported.

Tian Yulong, the secretary general of the China National Space Administration, said at a press conference during the 68th International Astronautical Congress held in Adelaide, Australia, that the failure would affect missions including Chang'e-5, China's first unmanned lunar sample return mission, Chang'e-4, a lunar lander that is expected to be the first spacecraft to land on the far side of the moon, and Tianhe, the core module of China's first space station.

Long March 5 is the largest rocket developed by China to date. Its first launch from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on November 3, 2016, was successful, but the Long March 5-Y2 failed to send the Shijian-18 satellite into orbit after blasting off on July 2.

With investigations into the accident still ongoing, Tian confirmed lunar missions Chang'e-5, originally scheduled for November, and Chang'e-4, for 2018, would both be delayed and the schedules would be updated by the end of the year.

In addition, previous media reports said the final assembly of Tianhe was completed in late 2016. But that launch, originally scheduled for 2018 atop a Long March 5B, would also be postponed, to 2019, Tian said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Venezuela Prepares to Launch Satellite from Chinese Base*
Published 8 October 2017
 

*Authorities say it will provide a better tool for monitoring agriculture health, energy food, security, socio-natural risk management and security.*

Venezuela is preparing to send its third satellite into orbit from the Jiuquan Launch Center in the northwestern Chinese province of Gansu.

The Director of Research and Innovation of the Bolivarian Agency for Space Activities, ABAE, Rixio Morales, says the launch of the Antonio Jose de Sucre Satellite will take place on Sunday at midnight Caracas time.

It is due to enter orbit during the early hours of Monday morning.

Morales explained that if the weather conditions are not favorable, the launch will be postponed for three days.

Authorities say the new satellite will provide a better tool for monitoring agriculture health, energy food, security, socio-natural risk management and security.

The highly sophisticated device is equipped with both high definition and infrared cameras and will monitor regions photographing particular areas every four days.

Officials believe this feature will be particularly helpful in controlling criminal activity.

AVN reports say more than 100 young Venezuelans were involved in its design, structure, and construction.

"It can be properly said that the satellite Sucre is designed by Venezuelans," said the President ABAE, Camilo Torres.

"Sucre has already perfected a work done by Miranda over these five years, both for the exploration of mining and the protection of our frontiers, and to strengthen the work of the Orinoco Mining Arc with more information and data to clarify better actions in the economic and productive development of the country," he said, referring to Venezuela’s second satellite Francisco de Miranda, which was launched in September 2012.

The two platforms will orbit near each other during the transfer of data and information.

Scientists say Miranda may have at least two years left in operation.

The Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro said the new Antonio Jose de Sucre satellite “will be sovereign, independent, and so we will go to the fourth, fifth, sixth satellite and the development of the highest technology in Venezuela.”

“Venezuela is moving forward. We are being beaten, yes, but we are moving forward with work, government and defense of the country,” Maduro insisted.



Venezuela Prepares to Launch Satellite from Chinese Base | News | teleSUR English

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

​* China launches remote sensing satellite for Venezuela *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-09 13:06:17_|_Editor: Liangyu_





JIUQUAN, Oct. 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched Venezuela's remote sensing satellite, VRSS-2, into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi desert at 12:13 on Monday.

The VRSS-2 was the third satellite jointly launched by China and Venezuela, and also the later's second remote sensing satellite. It will be primarily used by Venezuela for land resources inspection, environmental protection, disaster monitoring and management, crop yield estimation and city planning.

The satellite was launched by a Chinese Long March-2D carrier rocket which was designed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

This was the 252nd flight mission for the Long March rocket family.

In 2008, China launched Venezuela's first satellite -- the Venesat-1, or "Simon Bolivar" -- which carried communications facilities.

In 2012, Venezuela's first remote sensing satellite, the VRSS-1, was launched into space from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Two new pulsars have been discovered using FAST - the world’s largest single dish radio telescope *



 Fig1. World's largest radio telescope, FAST, discovers new pulsars.

On 10 Oct. 2017, National Astronomical Observatories, Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC) and the Bureau of Science Communication of CAS held a press conference at NAOC to announce the first discoveries using the Five hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST), the world’s largest single dish radio telescope. FAST is operated by NAOC and is located in Guizhou Province, China. Two new pulsars were discovered in the Southern Galactic plane, i.e. PSR J1859-01 (FP1 or FAST pulsar #1), and PSR J1931-01 (FP2 or FAST pulsar #2). These two new pulsars have just been confirmed by the Parkes telescope in Australia.

During its first year, FAST successfully commissioned several observation modes, including pointing, drift scan, and tracking. FAST has so far detected dozens of promising pulsar candidates during the commissioning, two of which have been confirmed by other telescopes. These represent the first pulsars ever discovered by a Chinese radio facility. The progress of FAST commissioning exceeds expectation and generally outpaces other international facilities of similar scale.

Discovering new pulsars is one of the key science goals of FAST. Since 2015, the FAST team built the FAST early science data center on the campus of Guizhou Normal University (GZNU), in collaboration with staff at GZNU. Utilizing a uniquely-designed drift-scan mode, an innovative pulsar search database, deep learning algorithms, and international collaboration, the NAOC team announces here two new confirmed discoveries in the Southern Galactic plane, i.e. PSR J1859-01 (FP1)，a pulsar with a spin period of 1.83 second and an estimated distance of 16 thousand light-years, and PSR J1931-01 (FP2), a pulsar with a spin period of 0.59 second and an estimated distance of 4.1 thousand light-years. These two pulsars were detected in FAST scans on August 22nd and 25th, respectively, and confirmed by the Parkes telescope on September 10th.

Pulsars are rapidly rotating compact stars subject to physical conditions far beyond the reach of any laboratory on Earth. These astrophysical laboratories can help answer many fundamental physical questions. For instance, some pulsars spin at a very fast and steady rate, and thus form a web of precise cosmic clocks. They can be used as tools for important scientific or technological developments, such as detecting gravitational waves and navigating spacecrafts.

There are believed to be a vast number of pulsars in our Galaxy, however, only a small portion have been discovered, since most of them are weak radio sources or masked by radio interference produced by human activities. Located in a radio quiet zone protected by law, FAST will become the most sensitive radio telescope in the world and an ideal instrument for identifying new pulsars. The pulsar timing array (PTA) experiment attempts to detect low-frequency gravitational waves from merging supermassive black holes using the long-term timing of a selected set of stable millisecond pulsars. FAST is expected to find many millisecond pulsars and contribute significantly to the PTA experiment.

In the next two years, continued commissioning of FAST is planned until it reaches the designed specifications and gradually becomes an open facility for Chinese and international scholars. The FAST group also plans to conduct further tests and optimization of the survey plan and generate science output along the way. These two new pulsars symbolize the dawn of a new era of systematic discoveries by Chinese radio telescopes.

FAST is a Chinese mega-science project to build the largest single dish radio telescope in the world. It had first light on 25 September 2016. The main observables of FAST are pulsars, the 21cm atomic hydrogen hyperfine transition, molecular transitions including masers, and radio continuum. Its unparalleled sensitivity and excellent survey speed should allow astronomers to vastly expand the total volume of knowledge on compact objects, gaseous galaxies, and the interstellar medium.

For more details of pulsars discovered by FAST, please refer to
*http://crafts.bao.ac.cn/pulsar/* .



Fig2. The integrated pulse profiles of the new pulsars: Panel A (upper) shows the profiles of FP1, the gray one comes from 2100 second Parkes tracking observation, and the red one comes from only 52.4-second drift scan using FAST, demonstrating the superior sensitivity of the new telescope. Panel A (lower) shows the observed single pulses from FP1. Panel B shows the single pulses collected from the other new pulsar FP2 in a 5-minute tracking observation of FAST.



Two new pulsars have been discovered using FAST - the world’s largest single dish radio telescope----National Astronomical Observatories, Chinese Academy of Sciences









​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China’s FAST telescope to explore extragalactic radio pulsars in 2018*
(People's Daily Online) 16:37, October 11, 2017




After identifying multiple pulsars in its one-year trial operation, China’s 500-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) may become the world’s first telescope to capture extragalactic radio pulsars, as well as exploring the possibility of extraterrestrial civilization.

“FAST may become the first [telescope] to find extragalactic radio pulsars. We’ve been preparing for this cause, which may kick off [our research] as early as in 2018,” a scientist from the National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences told Thepaper.cn.

Over 2,700 pulsars have been identified since the first one was discovered by British astronomers Jocelyn Bell Burnell and Antony Hewish on November 28, 1967. But almost all of them are within the scope of the Milky Way. Many scientists expect FAST to be the first telescope to spot a pulsar outside our own galaxy, according to Xinhua News Agency.




In addition to finding the extragalactic pulsars, FAST may monitor the radio waves transmitted by possible extraterrestrial civilizations. As the world’s largest single-dish radio telescope, FAST is sensitive enough to capture the signal of a cell phone being used on the moon.

“Parkes Observatory has allocated 20 percent of its research time on finding intelligent life outside of the Earth, but so far we’ve found nothing. FAST can observe much more of the [universe] and may bring us some good news about extraterrestrial civilization,” George Hobbs, a research scientist at Parkes Observatory in Australia, told Xinhua.




Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST was completed in September 2016. Its receiving area is equivalent to about 30 football fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Next-gen Long March rockets to be developed by 2030: report *
By Qu Qiuyan Source:Global Times Published: 2017/10/11 22:24:09

China is expected to develop a new generation of Long March carrier rockets by 2030, a rocket designer said on Tuesday.

By 2030, China will develop 12 types of new-generation Long March carrier rockets, Long Lehao, chief carrier rocket designer at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, said at a conference in the 2017 World Space Week on Tuesday, chinanews.com reported.

The new rockets will range from light to heavy types using both liquid and solid fuel, Long said.

"The current generation of the Long March series mainly consists of small and medium sizes of carrier rockets and the new generation will cover all types and have more technological advancement in terms of its engines and accessories," Song Zhongping, a military expert who used to serve the PLA Rocket Force, told the Global Times.

The current series of Long March rockets has undergone four generations and 17 types, with 12 of them in service and another two under development, the report said.

The rockets have been launched 252 times and have sent 344 spacecraft into orbit, Long explained, adding that the Long March's precision, launch rate and carrier capacity are advanced.

Carrier rockets are expected to carry heavier payloads at a lower cost, Song said, and that the new-generation homemade carrier rockets would make the transition from micro-rockets to heavy rockets, which could attract a broader global market.

China has been developing reusable carrier rocket technologies and is experimenting with vertical landing and parachute landing to reduce costs, China Central Television reported in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's largest radio telescope is detecting candidate pulsars 'almost every night'*
by GBTIMES  Oct 16, 2017 08:24 GUIZHOU PROVINCE

The world's largest single aperture radio telescope is detecting high-quality pulsar "candidates almost every night," according to a chief scientist on the project.

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) had its first two pulsar discoveries recently confirmed, following detection on August 22 and 25.

But these discoveries, which more than anything confirm FAST's functionality and sensitivity, are set to be followed by numerous more new astronomical phenomena.

"We can detect high-quality pulsar candidates almost every night," said Li Di, chief scientist of the Radio Astronomy Division of the National Astronomical Observatories (NAOC) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), told Xinhua.

*Studying pulsars*
A pulsar was first observed by Jocelyn Bell Burnell in 1967, and the rapidly repeating pulse of electromagnetic radiation was initially considered to be a possible signal from aliens.

Pulsars are rapidly rotating remnants of formerly massive stars, and are sometimes referred to as 'lighthouses' of the universe due to their regular rotational periods and focused electromagnetic radiation emissions.

Half a century and thousands of pulsars later, much remains to be learned and the objects are a focus of FAST's work.

"There are many strange phenomena and natures of pulsars that we don't understand," said Chen Xuelei, a researcher with NAOC, adding that scientists have discovered some millisecond pulsars spinning very fast. "More study is needed to find out why they rotate so fast."

The telescope, which while fixed in place, has an 'active' surface made of 4,600 panels and a movable feed cabin to allow it to scan a larger area of the skies.

Located in a karst depression in Guizhou Province in southwest China, it has detected dozens of candidate pulsars since the debugging and a trial phase of the telescope began after its completion in September 2016.

The discoveries mark a new era for Chinese astronomy. The Xinhua feature notes that when the first pulsar was discovered, China was suffering from poverty and turmoil, but is now looking to contribute to answering the most profound questions.

FAST will also seek to detect molecules such as long-chain carbon molecules in the space between stars, and survey hydrogen levels in the Milky Way and other galaxies.

Eventually it will also contribute to the international search for intelligent extraterrestrial life (SETI) by listening for signals from exoplanets.

"Looking for aliens is one of the goals of FAST. But we haven't started that kind of search during the debugging and trial period," said Li Di.




Li predicts that after it starts formal operation in 2019, FAST will be capable of finding over a hundred pulsars per year, including some in M31, the nearest major galaxy to the Milky Way.

Li Di said FAST takes in the past and brings about the future. "The era of systematic pulsar research with a Chinese telescope has just started. We hope to make the telescope an important scientific instrument of mankind."



World's largest radio telescope is detecting candidate pulsars 'almost every night' | GBTIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China announces new gravitational wave observation*

2017-10-17 08:30 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_





Photo taken on Dec. 30, 2016 shows Chinese telescope AST3-2. (Xinhua/Chinese Center for Antarctic Astronomy)

Chinese scientists on Monday announced observation of the "optical counterpart" of gravitational waves coming from the merger of two binary neutron stars using a survey telescope in Antarctica.

The gravitational waves were first discovered by the U.S.-based Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO) detectors on Aug. 17. The Chinese telescope independently observed optical signals resulting from the merger the next day, among some 70 telescopes on the ground or from space across the world, according to the Chinese Center for Antarctic Astronomy.

It was the first time humans have detected gravitational waves and the corresponding electromagnetic phenomena resulting from a binary neutron star merger.

Data exclusively collected by the Chinese detector has led to a preliminary estimate of the ejecta parameters, according to Wang Lifan, director of the center.

The merging process ejected radioactive material with more than 3,000 times the mass of the Earth at a speed of up to 30 percent the speed of light, Wang said.

A merger of black holes with an extremely strong gravitational field can not generate ejecta or electromagnetic phenomena, according to Wu Xuefeng, a researcher with the Purple Mountain Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

However, the collision of binary neutron stars is accompanied by a series of electromagnetic phenomena that are crucial to research in origins of heavy elements like platinum and gold.

"The crash of binary neutron stars is like a gigantic gold factory in the universe," said Jin Zhiping, an associate researcher with the observatory and a member of an international team that analyzed optical signals.

The host galaxy of the incident is located about 130 million light years from the Earth.

In 2015, LIGO detectors confirmed the existence of gravitational waves produced during the merger of two black holes, which were predicted by Albert Einstein's theory of general relativity 100 years ago.

So far, LIGO and its partners have discovered four cases of gravitational waves coming from mergers of two black holes.

The Chinese telescope is a catadioptric optical telescope with an entrance pupil diameter of 500 mm. Its unique location allows for continuous observations lasting longer than 24 hours during the austral winter.

China's first X-ray astronomical satellite, a Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope named Insight, also contributed to the detection.

Only two months after its launch, the satellite successfully monitored the space where the incident occurred.

Chinese scientists forecast that the next achievement in observation might be gravitational waves coming from the merger of a binary neutron star and a black hole. (Updated)

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-16/277251.shtml

*Huiyan satellite helps measure new type of gravitational wave*

2017-10-17 09:02 chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Li Yahui_

A Chinese satellite helped define the energy level of a newly discovered gravitational wave — tiny ripples in the fabric of space-time caused by violent cosmic events.

Scientists at the Advanced Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory in the United States announced on Monday night they had discovered the first-ever gravitational wave created by the collision of two neutron stars — superdense remnants of massive stars — on Aug 17.

*Huiyan*, or Insight, China's first Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope put into orbit on June 15, has been cooperating with other observatories and located the source of the wave some 130 million light years away, according to a news release from the Institute of High Energy Physics, a unit of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Detectors from the US and Europe also found the collision had produced a short gamma ray burst — extremely energetic explosions often regarded as the brightest electromagnetic event in the universe.

This is the first time scientist has discovered gravitational waves and a gamma ray burst from the same event — important because scientist might be able to directly see the event thanks to visible light.

"Finding a cosmic event that can produce both gravitational and electromagnetic waves has been an aspiration of scientists," the news release said. "Studying such an event will have an irreplaceable, decisive significance in understanding the universe and fundamental physics."

To better understand the aftermath of a cosmic collision, the institute plans to build a telescope specifically for detecting gamma ray bursts from events capable of creating gravitational waves.

The project is called Shan Dian, meaning lighting, and, after approval, will be put into orbit by 2020. "It will make China a world leader in studying the electromagnetic aftermath of these cosmic crashes," the release said.

In the neutron crash, Huiyan defined the energy range of the gamma ray burst at between 0.2 million to 5 million electron volts. This energy level is "surprisingly weak" relative to the extreme properties that neutron stars have, the news release said.

Neutron stars are the superdense cores of massive stars that went supernova and died. They have a mass about 1.5 times that of the sun packed into a sphere around 20 kilometers in diameter.

They are so dense that a single teaspoon of neutron star would weigh a billion metric tons. They also have extremely strong electromagnetic fields and some are capable of firing radiation at nearly the speed of light — such stars are called pulsars.

In February 2016, the observatory announced it had confirmed the first-ever direct observation of Albert Einstein's gravitational waves — 100 years after the genius predicted them.

The first discovered gravitational wave was caused by the collision of two black holes, which are much denser than neutron stars. Since a black hole's gravity is so strong that not even light can escape, scientists could only illustrate and describe what happened, rather than seeing it directly.

Three US physicists — Rainer Weiss, Barry Barish and Kip Thorne — were awarded the Nobel Prize in physics this year for the discovery of gravitational waves

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-17/277276.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> View attachment 427382
> 
> View attachment 427383

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Saturday, October 21, 2017, 10:36
*Chinese-French satellite nearly ready*
By Jiang Chenglong



This image obtained from the official website of the Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales (CENS) shows an artist's rendition of the deployed CFOSAT spacecraft in orbit.

Chinese and French space scientists are working in Beijing on the final assembly of their first jointly developed satellite, which is scheduled to be launched in the second half of 2018 to assist in oceanographical research.

Based on China's CAST 2000 satellite platform, which has been applied to dozens of satellites successfully, the China-France Oceanography Satellite, known as CFOSAT, will be equipped with two major high-tech instruments - French-developed surface waves investigation and monitoring radar and Chinese-developed wind scatterometer.

*Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology*

*Daniele Hauser,*
director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France​
The China National Space Administration said in a news release that the French-developed parts were delivered on time to their Chinese partner in August and the two nations' science teams are working together on the final assembly in Beijing.

"After the assembly, we will run a series of tests in different simulated environments similar to those in space in terms of temperature, vacuum and radiation," said Wang Hui, deputy director of the Beijing Institute of Spacecraft Environment Engineering.

The satellite is expected to be launched in the latter half of next year in China and will operate at an orbit 500 kilometers above Earth for three years, according to the administration.

*ALSO READ: China's new-generation weather satellite put into service*

The satellite is tasked with detecting the wind and waves on the ocean's surface and helping analyze their effect on the air-sea interface, which will enhance what is known about climate change.

Daniele Hauser, director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France, said the satellite will observe the wind and waves in both normal and extreme weather conditions.

"Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology," she said.

*READ MORE: Breakthroughs confirm China's rise as a global high-tech player*

The wind and wave data collected by the satellite will be extremely significant for an exact marine meteorological forecast, which will benefit sea transportation, marine pollution prevention and the yacht industry, according to the China National Space Administration.

Huang Yaohui, deputy chief commander on Chinese side of the project, said, "The data gathered by the satellite will be shared by both China and France."

The CFOSAT program started in 2009.

"Both Chinese and French side have utilized their rich experience and developed this satellite with a number of world-leading technologies," said Wang Lili, chief designer of the satellite at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Hunting for ripples from the Big Bang*
By ZHANG ZHIHAO | China Daily | Updated: 2017-10-24 07:08














*Qinghai-Tibet Plateau one of 'the best' places to detect gravitational waves*

China is building a new facility to detect primordial gravitational waves－tiny ripples in the fabric of space-time that were generated during the birth of the universe.

The facility is located 5,250 meters above sea level in Ngari prefecture, in the western part of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, where the air is thin and dry-"an ideal place to detect possibly the weakest type of gravitational waves", said Zhang Xinmin, the project's lead scientist.

Its first telescope is set to be completed by the end of 2019, and the facility will be operational in 2020, said Zhang, who is also a researcher at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of High Energy Physics.

"It will be the world's highest observatory for primordial gravitational waves," he said, adding that there are only four ideal locations on Earth suitable to detect such waves. The other three are in Antarctica, Chile's Atacama Desert and Greenland. "The one we have is the best spot in the northern hemisphere," Zhang said.

Apart from searching for the waves, scientists also plan to detect cosmic rays with high precision and build China's largest optical telescope, he said.

Chinese universities and institutes, as well as research organizations from Japan and the United States, are interested in joining the projects in Ngari, said Xue Suijian, deputy director of the National Astronomical Observatories of China.

"China should utilize the unique geographical advantage of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, also known as the 'Roof of the World', to advance science, along with Tibetans' social and economic development," Xue said.

Primordial waves were generated immediately after the Big Bang about 13.8 billion years ago, hence they are called "the first cry of the universe", Zhang said. The waves are so ancient that only traces are left in the residual radiation from the universe's early moments. "Studying these waves can help prove many of our hypotheses and unravel the origin and evolution of the universe," he said.

While these discoveries are exciting for scientists, applications using gravitational waves are still decades away. However, "detecting these waves requires extremely precise and advanced equipment, ranging from lasers to data analysis," he said. "These tools might be useful in our daily life in the future."

Apart from the facility in Ngari, China also has two other science projects in the works dedicated to detecting gravitational waves: Project Taiji and Project TianQin, according to Xinhua News Agency.

In Project Taiji, China plans to launch three satellites around 2030 to detect waves created by black holes. In Project TianQin, the country plans to spend 15 billion yuan ($2.26 billion) to build a gravitational wave detection network consisting of satellites and land observatories by 2035.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China to freely share data from weather, carbon satellites: official *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-25 03:51:51_|_Editor: Yang Yi_







People attend the China Day event during the Group on Earth Observations (GEO) week 2017 in Washington D.C., the United States, on Oct. 24, 2017. China will freely share data from its new-generation weather satellite Fengyun-4 as well as its first carbon monitoring satellite TanSat with international users, Yang Jun, Director General of the National Satellite Meteorological Center, part of the China Meteorological Administration, said here Tuesday. (Xinhua/Yin Bogu)

WASHINGTON, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- China will freely share data from its new-generation weather satellite Fengyun-4 as well as its first carbon monitoring satellite TanSat with international users, a Chinese official said here Tuesday.

Yang Jun, director general of the National Satellite Meteorological Center, part of the China Meteorological Administration, made the remarks at the China Day event during the Group on Earth Observations (GEO) week 2017 in Washington, D.C.

"These two satellites represent the latest outcomes of scientific and technological innovation in China, and also the contribution made by China to global meteorological disaster prevention and mitigation, climate change response and economic-social development," Yang said.

"In the future, we will continue to provide more and better satellite observational products for users worldwide," he said.

FengYun-4, launched last December, was the first of China's second-generation weather satellites in geostationary orbit and also the country's first quantitative remote-sensing satellite in high orbit.

Yang said the testing of FengYun-4 platform and payloads has been completed recently, showing that the satellite is stable in operation with good performance.

"The China Meteorological Administration is in the process of testing FengYun-4's various products including cloud, atmosphere and surface conditions," he continued.

"FengYun-4 is scheduled to be put into use in early 2018, with its data and products being freely available to international users," he said.

TanSat, also launched last December, was China's first satellite to monitor greenhouse gas emissions, which Yang said was "of great importance to a full understanding of the global carbon cycle process and its impact on global climate change."

The Chinese official said that the satellite's in-orbit test has also been completed and that all performance indicators met the design requirements, with the precision of carbon concentration monitoring being below four ppm (parts per million).

"We have developed a carbon satellite data sharing policy, and level 1A, 1B, 2 and 3 data will be open to users worldwide freely," he said, referring to data that have been processed and relevant products.

Yang added that data and products from TanSat will be released through Fengyun satellite data center website and national integrated Earth observation data sharing platform in quasi real-time.

"We have a key carbon initiative and we would love to see China more engaged in that," Barbara Ryan, secretariat director of GEO, an intergovernmental organization, told reporters at the event.

"I think your satellite is going to be a key contribution, and particularly with your broad open data polices that will help enormously, really give us better estimates of how the Earth climate is changing," Ryan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Engineers lost contact with the space laboratory last year, and has been gradually falling back to Earth ever since




An out-of-control space laboratory is falling towards the Earth and will crash land soon, experts say.

The Chinese space station is accelerating its fall towards us and will reach the ground in the coming months, Harvard astrophysicist Jonathan McDowell told the Guardian. It is decaying quickly and he expects "expect it will come down a few months from now – late 2017 or early 2018", he told the paper.

The Tiangong 1 station was launched in 2011 as one of the great hopes of the Chinese ambitions in space, and as part of a plan to show itself off as a global superpower. The country's space agency referred to the station as the "Heavenly Palace" and conducted a range of missions, some of which included astronauts.

But last year scientists at Chinese's CNSA space agency said that they had lost control of the lab, and that it would now be heading towards Earth. That put an end to months of speculation, as experts watching the path of the station suggested that it had been behaving strangely.





*China's space station is hurtling to Earth, say experts*
And it also sparked immediate concerns that people on the ground could be at risk from the falling space debris.

It's unlikely that anyone will be harmed by the crash, or that anyone would see it at all, since it's most likely that the lab will drop into the sea. But it's still possible that it would crash somewhere near people.

It's very difficult to predict where it will fall because engineers have lost control of the capsule and it will be thrown around by the wind as it comes down. Even a slight push from the weather could send it from one continent to the next.

Much of the debris will burn up on its way into Earth's atmosphere. But chunks as big as 100kg will make their way through and fall from the skies, said McDowell.

In the past, space junk has fallen within sight of people, and there have even been reports of injuries. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...earth-china-cnsa-nasa-when-date-a7999526.html


----------



## somebozo

The operational life time of this space center was only until 2013 after which it was planned to de-orbit. Something of a planned service, not really a failure..



> On 21 March 2016, after a lifespan extended by two years, the Space Engineering Office announced that Tiangong-1 had officially ended its service.[4][23] They went on to state that the telemetry link with Tiangong-1 had been lost.[24] A couple of months later, amateur satellite trackers watching Tiangong-1 found that China's space agency had lost control of the station.[25] In September, after conceding they had lost control over the station, officials announced that the station would re-enter and burn up in the atmosphere late in 2017.[26][27]It is currently expected to deorbit some time between October 2017 and April 2018.[3]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

Tiangong I has been *orbiting for about 6 years* now and was *decommissioned* last year after the crews returned to the surface. It served the purpose.

Pretty good prediction: It had been announced last year that the station would fall back to earth sometime late this year.

Tiangong I was followed by Tiangong II, another test vehicle, but not a permanent one. It will also eventually be discarded.

Tiangong II was launched last year but, like Tiangong I, it is also not a permanent space station, but more of a test vehicle.

The larger module will be launched sometime around 2019-2020. China is still at testing and trying phase.

Tiangong II, which has succeeded Tiangong I:

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## karakoram

So its not a failure which the independent portraying

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chhatrapati

TaiShang said:


> Tiangong I has been *orbiting for about 6 years* now and was *decommissioned* last year after the crews returned to the surface. It served the purpose.
> 
> Pretty good prediction: It had been announced last year that the station would fall back to earth sometime late this year.
> 
> Tiangong I was followed by Tiangong II, another test vehicle, but not a permanent one. It will also eventually be discarded.
> 
> Tiangong II was launched last year but, like Tiangong I, it is also not a permanent space station, but more of a test vehicle.
> 
> The larger module will be launched sometime around 2019-2020. China is still at testing and trying phase.
> 
> Tiangong II, which has succeeded Tiangong I:


Nice......

But the OP is about the sh*t crashing down on earth and follows an unpredictable trajectory. 

Not sure if anyone is tracking it. Any update on that? It's a 31% probability on land and 69% on sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

SOUTHie said:


> Nice......
> 
> But the OP is about the sh*t crashing down on earth and follows an unpredictable trajectory.
> 
> Not sure if anyone is tracking it. Any update on that? It's a 31% probability on land and 69% on sea.


This thread was made to give the impression that China lost control of its space lab(and thus, the Chinese space program has met a setback) when in fact, it was just a decommisioned space lab.

haha so...how u like getting ur *** busted?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> This thread was made to give the impression that China lost control of its space lab(and thus, the Chinese space program has met a setback) when in fact, it was just a decommisioned space lab.


Troll primero uno arrived. 

I know what happened to the lab. It wasn't opened under the impression that the stuff immediately stopped working and is falling. It's about a falling meteorite having a mass of 100KG coming down at high velocity. 

Read the title again rather than making bravados and rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

SOUTHie said:


> Nice......
> 
> But the OP is about the sh*t crashing down on earth and follows an unpredictable trajectory.
> 
> Not sure if anyone is tracking it. Any update on that? It's a 31% probability on land and 69% on sea.



The space station has never passed over India. So, no s*** is involved!



Captain America (rowdy) said:


> I hope its smash down over Beijing...



Just a monthly trade surplus with India would cover any damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chhatrapati

TaiShang said:


> The space station has *never passed over India*. So, no s*** is involved!


And you know that how? 

Everyone is a ballistic expert here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

ito said:


> Why cannot China make good products? Chinese products are never reliable, and don't last long.





Captain America (rowdy) said:


> I hope its smash down over Beijing...
> 
> 
> Chinese believe in quantity, they they backstabbed us in 1962 with 8:1 ratio...
> 
> But in this modern era it won't work.



Why cant the Indians read and understand basic news facts>?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taimoor Khan

TaiShang said:


> The space station has never passed over India. So, no s*** is involved!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a monthly trade surplus with India would cover any damage.




Brilliant reply.


----------



## Sanchez

SOUTHie said:


> Like I give a damn about your opinion. Buzz off troll.



Stick where you are, Indian!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

TaiShang said:


> Just a monthly trade surplus with India would cover any damage.



LOL, not only that

Thanks to our indian friend because your money, China can build Chinese Space Station (CSS) in the near future

Meanwhile,
India still busy with their acute sanitation problem

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> Troll primero uno arrived.
> 
> I know what happened to the lab. It wasn't opened under the impression that the stuff immediately stopped working and is falling. It's about a falling meteorite having a mass of 100KG coming down at high velocity.
> 
> Read the title again rather than making bravados and rhetoric.


Whats wrong with a decommissioned space station falling back to earth? That station was 5 years more than the designed lifespan. The MIR actually had the same fate too, but of course the risk of such a big object falling on India is always there. Not sure how you can do a controlled descend of a space station, they are not designed as space returned vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Warrior said:


> Whats wrong with a decommissioned space station falling back to earth? That station was 5 years more than the designed lifespan. The MIR actually had the same fate too, but of course the risk of such a big object falling on India is always there. Not sure how you can do a controlled descend of a space station, they are not designed as space returned vessels.



Nobody is contesting the capability or the record of the station. Why this station is falling, causing danger to the living species on earth. While it can be, like any other satellite can orbit earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> Nobody is contesting the capability or the record of the station. Why this station is falling, causing danger to the living species on earth. While it can be, like any other satellite can orbit earth.


Satellite can orbit earth but once they are decommissioned, they will also decay and fall back to earth. The issue now is most of the satellite are normally burnt up by the atmosphere, but the sheer size of TG-1 does not permit this to happen. Even the ISS will face the same problem when they reach the end of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tauren Paladin

i can't wait when China has the only space station orbiting around the Earth while the ISS decommissions and crashes into the Pacific Ocean and becomes a relic or home for fishies. A proud moment for Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Warrior said:


> Even the ISS will face the same problem when they reach the end of life.


ISS will not likely fall from the sky as a giant meteorite. It's not even decided on what happens to it after it's life cycle. Probably the tech advances and it'll be reused for other space explorations.


Han Warrior said:


> Satellite can orbit earth but once they are decommissioned, they will also decay and fall back to earth. The issue now is most of the satellite are normally burnt up by the atmosphere, but the sheer size of TG-1 does not permit this to happen.


Yeah, these satellites do not reach the earth surface in majority of the cases. 

And the TG-1 pause a real threat, although it's just low probability, but still significant.


----------



## eldamar

SOUTHie said:


> It's about a falling meteorite having a mass of 100KG coming down at high velocity.
> 
> Read the title again rather than making bravados and rhetoric.


Nope, that was'nt your 'innocent' intention.

Even my grandmother could tell the thread was created with the subtle intention to make it sound like the Chinese space programme has met a setback- specially when the space station has already been http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2016-03/21/c_128818450.htm more than a year ago after China has learnt all that it wanted from this test-orbit platform.

*And yes, i could imagine you pulling down your shorts and masturbating to it in your armchair at home when u first came upon the article.*

You could be read like an open story book.

Try harder next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Future of the world now be declared from space by countries


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> ISS will not likely fall from the sky as a giant meteorite. It's not even decided on what happens to it after it's life cycle. Probably the tech advances and it'll be reused for other space explorations.
> 
> Yeah, these satellites do not reach the earth surface in majority of the cases.
> 
> And the TG-1 pause a real threat, although it's just low probability, but still significant.


Not sure what will happen to ISS but it will have to come down one day. Could be reused, who knows, but it was designed based on 90s technology, except for some mission computers, majority of it's technology are obsolete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

eldarlmari said:


> Nope, that was'nt your 'innocent' intention.
> 
> Even my grandmother could tell the thread was created with the subtle intention to make it sound like the Chinese space programme has met a setback- specially when the space station has already been http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2016-03/21/c_128818450.htm more than a year ago after China has learnt all that it wanted from this test-orbit platform.
> 
> *And yes, i could imagine you pulling down your shorts and masturbating to it in your armchair at home when u first came upon the article.*
> 
> You could be read like an open story book.
> 
> Try harder next time.



Stop crying about my intentions. If you got anything to share, other than rhetoric and personal attacks share it. Else buzz off.



Han Warrior said:


> Not sure what will happen to ISS but it will have to come down one day. Could be reused, who knows, but it was designed based on 90s technology, except for some mission computers, majority of it's technology are obsolete.


Well, the 90's tech made the US land in Mars and 60's tech made them land in Moon And 50's tech made the Russians to reach space. while many countries are struggling to put a satellite into orbit.


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> Stop crying about my intentions. If you got anything to share, other than rhetoric and personal attacks share it. Else buzz off.
> 
> 
> Well, the 90's tech made the US land in Mars and 60's tech made them land in Moon while many countries are struggling to put a satellite into orbit. Obsolete my arse.


Calm down bhai, dun haf to get so worked up, the advancement in microelectronics since the 90s would have reduced weight and enhance the precision in control. You can't compare propulsion technology to microelectronics whose advancement is at a different scale. And Mars was all about the American deep space comm network, that is something China is still trying to refine, why do you think MOM needed to use NASA DSN?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Warrior said:


> Calm down bhai, dun haf to get so worked up, the advancement in microelectronics since the 90s would have reduced weight and enhance the precision in control. You can't compare propulsion technology to microelectronics whose advancement is at a different scale. And Mars was all about the American deep space comm network, that is something China is still trying to refine, why do you think MOM needed to use NASA DSN?


Oh boy, you are still stuck with Indian obsession. It's not the topic. Neither is MOM. And speaking of using NASA's deep space network. Do you seriously think China didn't use it when launching space missions? I don't wanna start discussion on that.


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> Oh boy, you are still stuck with Indian obsession. It's not the topic. Neither is MOM. And speaking of using NASA's deep space network. Do you seriously think China didn't use it when launching space missions? I don't wanna start discussion on that.


We are barred from collaborating with NASA bhai. We cannot use NASA DSN. We however do access European network for lunar missions previously when our network was still in its infancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

SOUTHie said:


> Well, the 90's tech made the US land in Mars and 60's tech made them land in Moon And 50's tech made the Russians to reach space. while many countries are struggling to put a satellite into orbit.


Very good. *SPANKED...!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> Very good. *SPANKED...!!!*


Read my reply above before spanking bhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Warrior said:


> We are barred from collaborating with NASA bhai. We cannot use NASA DSN. We however do access European network for lunar missions previously when our network was still in its infancy.


You were banned only from 2011. Not from the beginning.


----------



## Han Patriot

SOUTHie said:


> You were banned only from 2011. Not from the beginning.


The 2011 ban was about personnel interaction, etc, technology and facility sharing, we were already barred ever since the 1996/1997 space embargo by Clinton.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Han Warrior said:


> Read my reply above before spanking bhai...


I have. Your comment revealed -- to me -- that you do not know what you are talking about as far as *APPLIED TECHNOLOGY*.

He -- Mr. @SOUTHie -- spanked *YOU*. 

By the time any technology is available for mass production and consumption, it is borderline obsolete. In military and space applications, vehicles are often away from supporting infrastructures and must rely on the current crew for maintenance, therefore, you want obsolete -- read *PROVEN* -- technology.

When your space probe is billions of miles ( or kilometers ) from home, you want technology the civilian sector suffered its teething pains and corrected the flaws.

Have you ever been inside a main battle tank ( MBT ) ? Am willing to guess -- *NOT*. Your scary forum handle do not impress me, son. When I was on the F-111, which was 1950s technology, and on the F-16, which was 1960s technology, their outdatedness were evident. And yet, each was something your China could not produce at that time.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> I have. Your comment revealed -- to me -- that you do not know what you are talking about as far as *APPLIED TECHNOLOGY*.
> 
> He -- Mr. @SOUTHie -- spanked *YOU*.
> 
> By the time any technology is available for mass production and consumption, it is borderline obsolete. In military and space applications, vehicles are often away from supporting infrastructures and must rely on the current crew for maintenance, therefore, you want obsolete -- read *PROVEN* -- technology.
> 
> When your space probe is billions of miles ( or kilometers ) from home, you want technology the civilian sector suffered its teething pains and corrected the flaws.
> 
> Have you ever been inside a main battle tank ( MBT ) ? Am willing to guess -- *NOT*. Your scary forum handle do not impress me, son. When I was on the F-111, which was 1950s technology, and on the F-16, which was 1960s technology, their outdatedness were evident. And yet, each was something your China could not produce at that time.


My friend do you know Moore's Law? ... Solid rocket or liquid rocket propulsion had remained almost the same since the 80s. You are comparing the advancement in sensors, precision control to propellant. If that was the case, America wouldn't need to take another 10 years to recreate their manned moon program genius. Funny how they even lost the original footage of the Apollo landings. US and China are almost on equal footing now with regards to manned lunar landings bro.

https://www.space.com/7015-40-years-moon-landing-hard.html
*40 Years After Moon Landing: Why Is It So Hard to Go Back?*

Am also not denying we were behind US in alot of technology,why do you even need to compare with us. We are nothing but a poor third world country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mirzah

SOUTHie said:


> Engineers lost contact with the space laboratory last year, and has been gradually falling back to Earth ever since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An out-of-control space laboratory is falling towards the Earth and will crash land soon, experts say.
> 
> The Chinese space station is accelerating its fall towards us and will reach the ground in the coming months, Harvard astrophysicist Jonathan McDowell told the Guardian. It is decaying quickly and he expects "expect it will come down a few months from now – late 2017 or early 2018", he told the paper.
> 
> The Tiangong 1 station was launched in 2011 as one of the great hopes of the Chinese ambitions in space, and as part of a plan to show itself off as a global superpower. The country's space agency referred to the station as the "Heavenly Palace" and conducted a range of missions, some of which included astronauts.
> 
> But last year scientists at Chinese's CNSA space agency said that they had lost control of the lab, and that it would now be heading towards Earth. That put an end to months of speculation, as experts watching the path of the station suggested that it had been behaving strangely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's space station is hurtling to Earth, say experts*
> And it also sparked immediate concerns that people on the ground could be at risk from the falling space debris.
> 
> It's unlikely that anyone will be harmed by the crash, or that anyone would see it at all, since it's most likely that the lab will drop into the sea. But it's still possible that it would crash somewhere near people.
> 
> It's very difficult to predict where it will fall because engineers have lost control of the capsule and it will be thrown around by the wind as it comes down. Even a slight push from the weather could send it from one continent to the next.
> 
> Much of the debris will burn up on its way into Earth's atmosphere. But chunks as big as 100kg will make their way through and fall from the skies, said McDowell.
> 
> In the past, space junk has fallen within sight of people, and there have even been reports of injuries.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...earth-china-cnsa-nasa-when-date-a7999526.html


Hopefully the space lab crashes over modi’s head and kills him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

Han Warrior said:


> Even the ISS will face the same problem when they reach the end of life.



True. Take a look at Skylab.

Except from The Unpredictable End of Skylab.



> The public got concerned – what would happen when an almost 80 ton colossus came crashing down to the ground? A short time before, a nuclear powered Russian satellite struck northern Canada and the topic of space debris made the headlines for the first time in history. When the time came for Skylab to “return home” the event was slated to become a media sensation. The San Francisco Examiner offered $ 10,000 for the first piece of the station delivered to its offices and the competing Chronicle promised to pay $ 200,000 if a subscriber were to be injured or have property damaged.
> 
> 
> Then came July 1979. Controllers directed the station towards the southern ocean and hoped it would come down about 1,300 km southeast of Cape Town, South Africa. But as it always had done, not even now did Skylab behave according to expectations. It didn’t burn in the atmosphere as fast as expected and the controllers lost track of the space junk. Due to a calculation error, instead of disappearing in deep waters of the southern ocean, Skylab landed in Western Australia.
> 
> Pieces of the station were found scattered between the towns of Esperance and Rawlinna near Perth. Residents reported seeing colorful fireworks as the station broke up in the atmosphere and hearing a rumbling sound. One of the villages fined NASA $ 400 for littering. The reward promised by the San Francisco Examiner went to then 17 year old Stan Thornton who found 24 pieces of Skylab in the garden of a family house in Esperance.
> 
> Almost 35 years after Skylab’s reentry, the issue of space debris is becoming more and more pressing. One day, the scientific community will have to figure out how to safely deorbit the International Space Station which is much more voluminous than Skylab used to be.



http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/space-exploration/skylab/unpredictable-skylab/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

bobsm said:


> True. Take a look at Skylab.
> 
> Except from The Unpredictable End of Skylab.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/space-exploration/skylab/unpredictable-skylab/


Exactly my point, there is no way for you to have controlled descend of anything that large, you htink they have mini thrusters or something, each slowly puffing it safely and landing it. People must be really stupid if thye think things happen that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

Am amazed despite barred from space program with the west and iss and all the discriminative restrictions u guys still did manned unmanned flights, manned unmanned docking/undocking, having tiangong 2 spacelab.

Unlike US pet crybaby so slow even when given special treatment.

Do take the lead in having a moon base, learn from the exp and marsbase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## axisofevil

TaiShang said:


> The space station has never passed over India. So, no s*** is involved!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a monthly trade surplus with India would cover any damage.




An embargo on Chinese shit products would surely help



rambro said:


> Am amazed despite barred from space program with the west and iss and all the discriminative restrictions u guys still did manned unmanned flights, manned unmanned docking/undocking, having tiangong 2 spacelab.
> 
> Unlike US pet crybaby so slow even when given special treatment.
> 
> Do take the lead in having a moon base, learn from the exp and marsbase




And don't forget all the assistance from Russia, employing 1000's of Russian scientists from the former USSR and massive theft of information....really incredible


----------



## rambro

axisofevil said:


> An embargo on Chinese shit products would surely help
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget all the assistance from Russia, employing 1000's of Russian scientists from the former USSR and massive theft of information....really incredible



Am aware russland helped at the beginning but its only one country. Logically china being isolated in space programs should have accomplished less compared to indian but not.

Anyone can say boycott their products but none have the same manufacturing prowess, efficiency and discipline to pull it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## axisofevil

rambro said:


> Am aware russland helped at the beginning but its only one country. Logically china being isolated in space programs should have accomplished less compares to indian but not.
> 
> Anyone can say boycott their products but none have the same manufacturing prowess, efficiency and discipline to pull it off.



Sure....but you are overlooking the problems that India had to deal with for decades. India was pretty much in the same boat as China. In fact, I think it was worse. Our biggest enemy was a major corrupt political party that was the biggest hurdle that hindered speedy India's progress. Also, our alignment with Soviet camp (suposedly given no choice) was a factor that narrowed cooperation with the West.


Also, many former Russian scientists did not come back. Instead, they chose to settle there. Their expertise and knowledge can never be underestimated.


I agree their manufacturing capability is great but not the issue at hand. Plus, many nations can pull it off, but the main stumbling factor is scale of economics. On top of that, you are comparing a state supporting state corporations versus capitalism....


----------



## rambro

axisofevil said:


> Sure....but you are overlooking the problems that India had to deal with for decades. India was pretty much in the same boat as China. In fact, I think it was worse. Our biggest enemy was a major corrupt political party that was the biggest hurdle that hindered speedy India's progress
> 
> 
> Also, many former Russian scientists did not come back. Instead, they chose to settle there. Their expertise and knowledge can never be underestimated.
> 
> 
> I agree their manufacturing capability is great but not the issue at hand. Plus, many nations can pull it off, but the main stumbling factor is scale of economics. On top of that, you are comparing a state supporting state corporations versus capitalism....



True corruption is a major bane to development but both india and china have a high degree of it however china clamped down on corruption.

Both started at the same level, but india had an upper hand due to brits imparting english the language of commerce/international and railroads. China dont hence y now they hire english teachers by the truckloads.

I dont underestimate russian space tech i see them as equal to that of us and other west countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> If it falls in India theres a good chance it will land on shit.
> 
> I hope it wont though otherwise the fragments will be scavenged and incorporated into slum building material. That would be an undignified end to Tiangong 1.



Indeed. The chances to land on a decently clean place is quite nil. 



axisofevil said:


> An embargo on Chinese *shit* products would surely help



Anything from a falling space debris to made in China products Indians buy in millions remind you of one, and only one, thing, right?

Is it because your culture and daily existence revolve around that particular thing that most of your countrymen drop around liberally?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese astronaut Yang Liwei among first UNESCO Space Science Medal winners *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-29 00:03:45_|_Editor: yan_





PARIS, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) has awarded the UNESCO Medal on Space Science to first Chinese national sent to space, Yang Liwei, and three other prominent international space practitioners during the first edition of the award ceremony.

The ceremony was held on Friday evening at UNESCO's Headquarters in Paris.

The three other scientific laureates of the 2017 edition are Valentina Tereshkova, the Russian cosmonaut and first woman in space, Arnaldo Tamayo Mendez, the first Cuban in space, and Japanese astronaut Koichi Wakata, the first Japanese commander of International Space Station (ISS).

"I thank you all for your courage and commitment," said Director-General of UNESCO, Irina Bokova, to the laureates. "And I end with an appeal, for you to continue on your scientific journey, and also to return to UNESCO as often as possible, to reach out to younger generations, to share UNESCO's message to build peace in the minds of men and women."

Unable to attend the ceremony himself, Yang Liwei was represented by Shen Yang, Ambassador and Permanent Delegate of the People's Republic of China to UNESCO at the ceremony.

In a message delivered by Shen on his behalf, Yang Liwei recalled October 2003 when the world witnessed the success of China's first manned space mission that opened a new era of China's manned space program and made contributions to the human exploration into the unknown.

The Chinese astronaut noted that out of China's collaboration with the United Nations, a UN flag boarded the Shenzhou 5 aircraft during the 2003 space mission, a sign that has shown Chinese people's willingness to use the outer space for peaceful purposes and in the benefit of all mankind and demonstrated China's support to the UN's mission and principles.

"In the future, we are willing to work together with all countries and regions that are committed to the peaceful use of outer space, with an aim to contribute more to the promotion of scientific progress and peace and development of the world," he said.

The UNESCO Medal on Space Science, established on June 29, 2017 is awarded by the UNESCO director-general to honor prominent scientists, public figures and organizations for their contributions to the development of space science in the spirit of UNESCO's priorities.

The awardees were nominated and subsequently selected by an external committee entitled by the International Commission for the Creation of the UNESCO/Encyclopedia of Life Support (EOLSS) "Space Science".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

gambit said:


> I have. Your comment revealed -- to me -- that you do not know what you are talking about as far as *APPLIED TECHNOLOGY*.
> 
> He -- Mr. @SOUTHie -- spanked *YOU*.
> 
> By the time any technology is available for mass production and consumption, it is borderline obsolete. In military and space applications, vehicles are often away from supporting infrastructures and must rely on the current crew for maintenance, therefore, you want obsolete -- read *PROVEN* -- technology.
> 
> When your space probe is billions of miles ( or kilometers ) from home, you want technology the civilian sector suffered its teething pains and corrected the flaws.
> 
> Have you ever been inside a main battle tank ( MBT ) ? Am willing to guess -- *NOT*. Your scary forum handle do not impress me, son. When I was on the F-111, which was 1950s technology, and on the F-16, which was 1960s technology, their outdatedness were evident. And yet, each was something your China could not produce at that time.


so you singa could?!



axisofevil said:


> Sure....but you are overlooking the problems that India had to deal with for decades. India was pretty much in the same boat as China. In fact, I think it was worse. Our biggest enemy was a major corrupt political party that was the biggest hurdle that hindered speedy India's progress. Also, our alignment with Soviet camp (suposedly given no choice) was a factor that narrowed cooperation with the West.
> 
> 
> Also, many former Russian scientists did not come back. Instead, they chose to settle there. Their expertise and knowledge can never be underestimated.
> 
> 
> I agree their manufacturing capability is great but not the issue at hand. Plus, many nations can pull it off, but the main stumbling factor is scale of economics. On top of that, you are comparing a state supporting state corporations versus capitalism....


oh CHINA is definitely capitalism country trust me!


----------



## JSCh

*China’s upcoming missions according to its 5-Year Plan & Space White Paper*
By Deyana Goh
October 29, 2017

The Communist Party of China’s (CPC) 19th Party Congress ended last Tuesday, presenting China with new political leadership, and a new political theory known as the ‘Xi Jinping Thought on Socialism with Chinese Characteristics for a New Era’.

Although not much was said specifically about the space industry during the Congress, it seems space will remain an important part of President Xi’s plan to make China an ‘earthly paradise’ by 2050. A few brief mentions were made about it during a press conference held on October 18. For example, astronaut Jing Haipeng described China’s planned space station ‘a glorious mission’, according to the People’s Daily. The same party-owned website quoted other delegates as declaring that China will conduct an average of 30 launches per year by 2020, and overtake the US in some ‘key aerospace projects’ by 2045.

Now that the Congress is over, we’re recapping some of China’s major space goals as outlined in China’s 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020), which was elaborated on in the White Paper on China’s Space Activities in 2016.

*Launch Vehicles*

In the Five-Year Plan, the aerospace industry is labelled a ‘strategic emerging industry’, along with oceanography, information networks, life sciences and nuclear technology.






Five-Year Plan, page 63​
The White Paper elaborates on this, saying China’s space programme will first work on “high-thrust liquid oxygen and kerosene engines, and oxygen and hydrogen engines,” for heavy-lift launch vehicles. Although no exact vehicle is named, it is presumed that China’s next-generation heavy-lift rocket will be the Long March 9, currently under development and planned for launch in 2025. The rocket will be able to take 140,000kg to Low Earth Orbit (LEO) and 50,000kg to Lunar Transfer Orbit (LTO).

Additionally, the White Paper also states that China is developing non-toxic and pollution-free medium-lift launch vehicles, probably to coincide with the CPC’s general aim of reducing pollution. There is also a mention of developing small, reusable launch vehicles; although China’s space programme has so far not announced developments in reusability, a China-based NewSpace company, Link Space, has been making progress in this area.

*Satellites for Remote Sensing, Communications, and Navigation*

Another aspect of the space industry highlighted in the Five-Year Plan is the use of satellites for remote sensing/Earth Observation, communications and navigation, along with the ground-based infrastructure needed to support large constellations.






Five-Year Plan, p 67​
The White Paper bolsters this by adding that China plans develop BeiDou “to start providing basic services to countries along the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-century Maritime Silk Road in 2018, form a network consisting of 35 satellites for global services by 2020”. In 2016, three BeiDou satellites were launched. So far this year, none have been launched, although China recently announced the launch of another three BeiDou satellites in November 2017.

*Manned Missions, Deep Space Exploration & Quantum Experiments*

So far, China’s manned spaceflight, exploration missions and quantum experiments have attracted much global attention; these are also highlighted in the Five-Year Plan, as part of the country’s drive towards greater technological innovation and discoveries in frontier science.






Five-Year Plan, page 25​
So far, 2017 has seen China make great progress in these areas – the country’s Micius satellite, launched in 2016, has successfully conducted quantum entanglement and established a 2000km quantum communication link between Beijing and Austria. Also this year, China’s first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 completed automated docking and refueling with its Tiangong-2 space lab, showing the country’s progress in running its own space station.

The White Paper mentions these activities, as well as describes China’s deep space exploration missions in greater detail. Two missions, in particular, are highlighted – (a) its moon mission comprising the Chang’e 5 lunar probe (slated to launch early to mid-2018, pushed back from end 2017) and the Chang’e 4 probe (slated to launch late 2018), which will make mankind’s first soft landing on the far side of the moon, and (b) its first Mars mission, scheduled for 2020, comprising an orbiter, lander and rover.

*Frontier fields and space experiments*

Although the Five-Year Plan does not specifically mention the types of frontier fields and experiments conducted in space, the White Paper describes several projects China has been publicizing lately. These include research into dark matter, which the White Paper specifies as being a “hard X-ray modulation telescope”. The telescope, known as HXMT, was launched on June 15, 2017.

Other specifics mentioned in the White Paper include the Shijian-10 recoverable satellite, which carried experiments in microgravity and space life science, and which returned to Earth in 2016. However, another experimental satellite, the Shijian-18, was lost in July this year due to a Long March-5 failure, causing a significant setback to China’s experimental satellite programme.

*Conclusion*

In 2018, China’s space highlights will probably be the Chang’e 5, postponed from this year, and possibly the Chang’e 4, originally scheduled for late 2018. Next year will also see the second launch of the failed Shijian-18, and CFOSAT, a remote sensing satellite developed jointly by France and China. The next great leap forward for China’s space program will probably occur in 2020, if it succeeds in accomplishing three major tasks – a mission to Mars, completion of a space station, and in-orbit testing of a space-based solar power system that can beam energy back to Earth.

_References: _

_1. The 13th Five-Year Plan (http://en.ndrc.gov.cn/newsrelease/20161/P020161207645765233498.pdf)_

_2. China’s Space Activities in 2016 (http://www.scio.gov.cn/zxbd/wz/Document/1537091/1537091.htm)


_
China’s upcoming missions according to its 5-Year Plan & Space White Paper | SpaceTech Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New communications satellite company awaits approval*

2017-10-31 09:30

China Daily _Editor: Liang Meichen_

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space contractor, is considering the establishment of a satellite company to tap the space-based communications market, according to a project insider.

Tan Qianhong, Party chief of China Space Sanjiang Group, a CASIC subsidiary in Hubei province, said Sanjiang has submitted a plan on the proposed satellite firm to CASIC and is waiting for approval.

The new entity would focus mainly on the research, development and launch of small satellites that would operate in low orbit and provide narrowband communications service, Tan told China Daily in an exclusive interview. Tan spoke on the sidelines of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, to which he is a delegate.

"General Secretary Xi Jinping has stressed that China's modernization drive will not succeed without the completion of informatization," he said. "Space-based infrastructure is a pillar of the information industry. The new company would be tasked with forming a satellite constellation to boost space-based communications."

Informatization is the development of an information-based economy.

The network would offer coverage to users at sea or in remote regions that have poor access to ground-based communications services, according to Tan. He said the proposed firm would have a team of satellite designers but would procure others' satellites if they have better cost-performance ratios.

Tan said Sanjiang also would continue to improve the capabilities of its Kuaizhou-series carrier rockets, a major product of the company, and use them to acquire more commercial space contracts.

In China, the commercial space industry generally includes development and production of spacecraft not sponsored by the government as well as non-State launch activities. While China has a long history of space exploration, commercial involvement in space is a new idea that is gaining popularity among State-owned space contractors and private enterprises in the wake of the country's rocketing demand for space-based services.

"We will strive to reduce our rockets' costs and to strengthen their capacities. We will also introduce private capital and partners in the rockets' production to optimize the outsourcing and marketing work," he said.

Sanjiang began to develop Kuaizhou-series solid-fuel rockets in 2009 in hopes of presenting a low-cost, quick-response rocket family to the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets－two Kuaizhou 1 models and one Kuaizhou 1A.

In 2018, Sanjiang plans to launch four Kuaizhou 1A rockets within one week. Each will lift a remote-sensing satellite into orbit for a client. The missions are expected to set a world record for launch frequency for a single model of carrier rocket, the company said.

A new-generation rocket, the Kuaizhou 11, is being tested and will make its first flight next year, sending six satellites into orbit, according to Sanjiang.

The Kuaizhou 11 will have a liftoff weight of 78 tons and will be capable of placing a payload of 1 metric ton into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 kilometers, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-31/278994.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to test reusable space launch vehicles in 2020*
(People's Daily Online) 14:46, October 31, 2017





China plans to test its own reusable space launch vehicles in 2020, with an ultimate goal of decreasing the current space transportation cost by 90 percent, as well as reducing the time for launch preparations.

“The launch of our reusable space vehicles will take place in 2020, after which more tests and experiments will be carried out. The space vehicles are designed to be reused for over 20 times, reducing transportation costs by 90 percent,” Chen Hongbo, director of the research center at the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, told the Science and Technology Daily.

Chen also noted that the preparation time for the launch of a traditional rocket may take as long as several months, while the reusable space vehicles are expected to be launched within a day.

“Compared to other reusable space vehicles, for instance, America’s Falcon 9, our vehicles can recover two stages of the rocket, while currently only the first stage of the Falcon 9 can be retrieved,” Chen added.

According to Science and Technology Daily, China is set to complete all research projects and tests regarding reusable space launch technologies and is expected to be the first country in the world that can realize the full reusability of space launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New video satellites ready for launch pad*

2017-10-31 14:22

chinadaily.com.cn Editor:Li Yan




Researchers work on the JILIN-1 Agile Video Satellite. (Photo/for China Daily)

Three new JILIN-1 Agile Video Satellites produced by the Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co Ltd left the factory on Friday in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, according to the company.

The company plans to send them into space in November from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, which will bring the number of satellites manufactured and launched by the company to eight.

Researchers greatly improved the temporal resolution of the new satellites, reducing the visiting time (the length of time it takes for the orbiting satellite to fly by a certain point) from three days to one day, which will greatly upgrade service ability and promote marketing in sensing satellites.

According to the company, it will have 10 satellites operational by the end of 2017, and 60 satellites in service by 2020, which will ultimately make it possible to offer a 10-minute revisit capability of satellites anywhere in the world.

The first group of the JILIN-1 satellite networking project, China's first self-made, high-resolution remote-sensing satellite for commercial use was launched and put into service in October 2015.

It is China's first self R&D high-resolution commercial satellite, China's first self R&D integral satellite and China's first R&D high definition video satellite. It is also the first satellite to be named after a province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*‘Universal’ business: China eyes bringing down rocket launch price to $5,000 per kilogram*
By Jiang Jie (People's Daily Online) 10:41, November 02, 2017

As in other business fields, China’s commercial space sector will soon see its price advantage as it eyes to bring down the price of rocket flights to as low as $5,000 per kilogram.

Speaking at an aerospace forum in Beijing on Wednesday, Yang Baohua, vice general manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), revealed that the company is ready to provide cheaper and faster low-earth orbit rocket launches. The price could be as low as $5,000 per kilogram and the pre-launch preparation will only need a week.





(File photo of Long March-6 rocket. Courtesy of CASC)​
It will cost $5,000-6,000 for those eyeing sun-synchronous orbit and the preparation period will take about 10 days. For geostationary transfer orbit, the price will stay between $8,000 and $10,000, according to Yang.

Meanwhile, CASC might start providing services for sea launches in 2018. It is also seeking opportunities to offer commercial launches at low altitude.

On worldwide communication, Yang shared the company’s blueprint to set up worldwide mobile broadband service by 2026, which means the deployment of more than 300 satellites in 18 different orbits.





(File photo of Long March-11 rocket. Courtesy of CASC)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China holds leading position in research of space-based solar power*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 14:57, November 02, 2017





_An artist's rendition of a space-based solar power station_​
China now holds a leading position in the research of space-based solar power after decades of research which has narrowed the gap between itself and leading countries, Li Ming, research fellow of China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), told Science and Technology Daily on Nov. 1.

China is expected to be the first country to build a practical space-based solar power station, as long as it continues investing in research and development, Li added.

Wang Li, another research fellow with CAST, noted that both Chinese and foreign experts are optimistic about China’s leading ability in this field.

Compared with traditional fossil energy, which has been increasingly exhausted and is responsible for severe environmental issues, space-based solar power is more efficient, sustainable, and clean. It can generate as much energy as a ground-based nuclear power plant.

However, the construction has long been a challenge for scientists, because its weight and size are way beyond the current carrying-capacity of spacecraft.

The US, Japan, and Russia have all made huge investment in this area, and the space departments of India, South Korea, and Europe are also conducting related research.

Taking space-based solar power as a key research program since 2008, China has made a number of major breakthroughs in wireless energy transmission and proposed various energy-collecting solutions.

The country has become a leader in and a major promoter of the development of space-based solar power.

Wang believes that leading in this area is an opportunity for China to further narrow its gap between itself and other major space powers.

Space-based solar power will ease environmental and energy pressure in China, and also spur the country’s innovation and emerging industries, Wang added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China aerospace giant working on satellite clusters for global communications *
By Zhao Yusha Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/2 22:13:40
*
China missile company works on global communications * China's giant State-owned aerospace company is eying the commercial end of the industry, with the idea of setting up a satellite company that can create a global Internet of Things (IoT).

Tan Qianhong, head of Sanjiang Space Industry Group, a China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation (CASIC) subsidiary research institute in Hubei Province, said that the new company will be in charge of a small low-earth-orbit satellite to form a group of satellites for narrow-band communications and improving communication in remote areas and at sea, according to a CASIC statement sent to the Global Times on Thursday.

"The small low-earth-orbit satellite constellations allow for Internet access and communications everywhere on the planet, including airplanes and ocean-going ships," said Wang Yanan, chief editor of Aerospace Knowledge magazine. 

Tan explained that researchers will have their own satellite design team and will buy satellites from outside, while the institute said that it already handed over a company plan to CASIC and is waiting for the results.

CASIC is the country's largest tactical and air defense missile manufacturer and therefore, the commercial end of the aerospace business is a new field. 

"CASIC already has advanced rocket and missile technology and it is just taking one step further in exploring the satellite market, which could bring market value and greater use of their missile and rocket technology," said Wang. 

A first Xingyun satellite project, developed by the CASIC research institute, was successfully sent aloft in January, China News Service reported.

This Xingyun project bears some similarities with the new company proposal because it also contained plans for narrow-band satellite constellations, China News Service reported.

Network receipt terminals can be embedded in a number of devices for the global mobile IoT, or existing smart phones to allow users to send or receive text messages from any location.

In March, CASIC announced plans for a network of 156 mini-satellites for greater global broadband coverage. It will be China's first low-orbiting satellite network, about 1,000 kilometers above the earth, as part of a wider commercial space development project, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Plans call for sending the first satellite aloft before 2018, and four more by 2020, for a constellation. By the end of the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25), all 156 satellites will be in operation, said Xinhua. 

The institute also said that it had developed the country's first reflection-control equipment for the satellites, for optical communications by changing a laser's direction and to point it at another satellite, without changing the satellite's position.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China expected to complete first sea launch for commercial payloads in 2018*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 16:38, November 03, 2017






_SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket lands on a drone ship at sea. (File photo)_

China is expected to complete its first sea launch for commercial payloads in 2018, said Yang Baohua, vice general manager of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC).

Yang made the remarks at an annual academic conference on space science held from November 1 to 2 in Beijing.

The service will also be provided in other regions in addition to its four major sites in Jiuquan, Taiyuan, Xichang, and Wenchang, Yang noted.

At the conference, Yang introduced the company’s experience, competence, and advantages, as well as its on-going commercial aerospace programs, and also evaluated the prospects of the commercial space industry.

“CASTC is dedicated to offering various commercial launching solutions to meet the market demands of low cost and fast preparation,” Yang said.

Key technological tests will be conducted for the sea launch of the Long-march rocket family this year, according to Tang Yagang, deputy director of carrier rocket development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

*The commercial service is expected to be available for international users in 2018.* By then, the Long-march rockets will be able to send 500-kilogram satellites to an altitude of 500 kilometers above Earth, at an inclination of 0-10 degrees.

In recent years, with the growing demand for launching near-equatorial and low-inclination satellites from countries near the equator, sea launch service has become an area of fierce competition among space powers.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/1103/c90000-9288601.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China’s rockets for the new age broaden space development *
By Zhang Qiyong Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/6 22:58:39

The Long March 2C, China's new generation of carrier rockets, will carry a new aircraft aloft in 2018 and an expert said it is of major significance for China's space development. 

The new aircraft, a Yuanzheng-1S, is able to carry different types of satellite into orbit. Its design work was finished in March, so it can be used for Sun-synchronous orbital missions next year, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT) said on its website.

The Yuanzheng-1S is a simpler commercial version of the Yuanzheng-1 and is used for short missions and mid-to-low-Earth orbit, Wang Mingzhe, a research fellow from the Beijing Institute of Astronautical Systems Engineering said on the CALVT release. 

Yuanzheng-1, dubbed the "space shuttle bus," has been launched into the earth orbit by the Long March-7, Wang Xiaojun, chief commander of the Long March-7 program, told a press conference, the Xinhua News Agency reported in June 2016.

China has developed 3 upper stages for carrier rockets - the Yuanzheng-1, Yuanzheng-1A, and Yuanzheng-2, Xinhua reported.

"The upper stage has the ability to send satellites into orbit, especially medium-to-high orbits. It is an independent module that can be loaded on different carrier rockets," Song Zhongping, a Phoenix TV commentator and military expert, told the Global Times on Monday.

The upgraded Yuanzheng-1A has far greater ability than the Yuanzheng-1, with an extended flight time of from 6.5 hours to 48, and its main engine can start nine times and can unload cargo seven times, compared with the older model that could carry one load and start its engine twice. 

The Yuanzheng-2 has two engines and greater ability in orbit transfers. 

"It now seems that the four Yuanzheng upper stage rockets can meet different mission needs and future designs will focus on improving them even more," Wang said in the CALVT report. 

This systematic development of the upper stage of the rocket has helped with the versatility of the carrier rocket, making it suitable for mid-to-high orbits, Song commented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sino-UK On-Orbit Assembly Telescope Project Kicks off*
Nov 07, 2017

China and the United Kingdom recently kicked off a new project for the Future-Generation Space Telescope Research. The project was launched on October 24 in Changchun of northeast China.

The Ultra-Large Aperture On-Orbit Assembly Project is led by the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics (CIOMP) affiliated to the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the University of Surrey (UoS), UK.

Space telescope on-orbit assembly technology is a completely new field. How to complete the telescope automation, intelligent assembly is faced with a series of technical problems. CIOMP, in cooperation with the UoS, will develop the main key technologies needed for on-orbit assembly of space telescopes and jointly contribute to the promotion of human science and technology development.






Idea figure of the Future-Generation Space Telescope (Image by CIOMP) ​
The project will develop a 10m level aperture on-orbit assembly space telescope for a range of space science applications, all of which involve complex cooperation in technical planning, conceptual design and review, and demonstrating key technologies and manufacturing proof-of-concept prototypes.

The research collaboration will also aim to establish international partnerships towards "On-orbit Assembly International Science Organization” (OAISO), to help promote and develop future international space missions for the underpinning technologies.

This research project has emerged from active exchanges between the two organizations in September 2016. An MOU was signed by the President and Vice Chancellor of UoS, Professor G Q Max Lu, and CIOMP President JIA Ping. Both parties agreed to explore a range of collaborative endeavors, including the initiation and launch of a joint laboratory.

The start of the CIOMP/UoS joint project will enhance the China/UK cooperation in astronomy and space technology. It is surely set to become a shining star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Astronomical event inspires Chinese scientists to launch groundbreaking project*

2017-11-08 09:36 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

Chinese scientists are working on the possible launch of a dedicated space telescope to study high energy light from gravitational waves, according to China's top observational astronomy researchers on Monday.

The decision came after scientists from around the world announced on October 16 that they had for the first time detected ripples in space, known as gravitational waves, together with light created by a spectacular collision of two neutron stars.

The detection of the gravitational wave signal was made at 8:41 p.m. on August 17 (Beijing time) by twin detectors of the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-wave Observatory (LIGO), located in Livingston, Louisiana, and Hanford, Washington.

About two seconds after the gravitational wave signal ended, a bright flash of light in the form of gamma rays was detected by US space agency NASA's Fermi space telescope, Xinhua News Agency reported.

In the hours, days and weeks that followed, other forms of light or electromagnetic radiation - including X-ray, ultraviolet, optical, infrared, and radio waves - were detected.

Originally predicted in the early 20th century by Albert Einstein, gravitational waves caused by cataclysmic cosmic events result in ripples that propagate through spacetime, just like the movement of waves away from a stone thrown into a pond.

*First results*

Chinese scientists also on October 16 announced their successful observation of the "optical counterpart" of gravitational waves coming from the merger of two binary neutron stars using a survey telescope in Antarctica.

The Chinese telescope independently observed optical signals resulting from the merger the next day, among some 70 telescopes on the ground or from space across the world, according to the Chinese Center for Antarctic Astronomy.

It was the first time humans have detected gravitational waves and the corresponding electromagnetic phenomena resulting from a binary neutron star merger.

The merging process ejected radioactive material more than 3,000 times the mass of the Earth at a speed of up to 30 percent the speed of light, said Wang Lifan, director of the center.

The collision of binary neutron stars is accompanied by a series of electromagnetic phenomena that are crucial to research in origins of heavy elements like platinum and gold.

The light-based detections that followed showed that the collision of the neutron stars released newly synthesized heavy elements into the surrounding universe.

That's "the first concrete proof that such smashups are the birthplace of half of the universe's elements heavier than iron, including gold and platinum," the LIGO team said in a statement.

When these two neutron stars collided, there were only four X-ray and Gamma-ray telescopes across the world facing the area where this historical astronomical event was taking place, and China's first Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), better known as "Huiyan" (Insight), was among them, the China Science Daily reported on Monday.

Huiyan space telescope is under the commissioning operation by the astronomers at the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Huiyan was one of the first of 70 telescopes to report their observation of the merger, and their findings were included in the discovery paper of this gravitational wave event together with other telescopes from around the world, including LIGO in the US and the Virgo in Europe.

*New inspiration*

Xiong Shaolin, the head of the IHEP research team on gravitational waves, said that inspired by the ground-breaking detection of the light from the merger event, scientists at IHEP are working round the clock to set up a project to launch a special X-Ray and Gamma-Ray telescope, hopefully by 2020, for the future study of high energy light emitted by gravitational waves.

Compared to Huiyan, which is primarily designed for detecting black holes in our galaxy, the new space satellite will focus on the study of gravitational waves, and will be much smaller in size and much cheaper, Xiong added.

Furthermore, the chief engineer (Liu Cong-Zhan) of the Huiyan space satellite was quoted by the China Science Daily as saying that "IHEP has also launched a ground-based telescope to conduct study on a specific polarization mode of the cosmic microwave background (CMB) radiation in Ngari, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

It is the first of its kind in the northern hemisphere and at the world's highest altitude."

CMB is thought to be leftover radiation from the Big Bang, or the event that resulted in the creation of the universe.

Liu said that the special properties of CMB radiation had never been detected, and if Chinese scientists could achieve this, it would be of great significance for mankind's understanding of the birth of the Universe.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-08/280061.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## cirr

*China's future satellite navigation will be millimeter-accurate*

*The Beidou 3 will guide military munitions and drones.*

By Jeffrey Lin November 7, 2017





*BEIDOU LAUNCH*
The Beidou satellite is usually launched by LM-3 space launch vehicles.
_by78_

China's military is updating its satellite navigation system, launching tech that'll offer super accurate guidance for munitions and drones.

On Sept. 29, China launched two Beidou 3 satellites from a Long March 3C rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province. Another two Beidou 3 satellites will launch before the end of 2017, part of a network of 20 Beidou 3 and 10 older Beidou 2 satellites set to go up by 2020. 

Civilian GPS receivers generally achieve higher accuracy by combining signals of several satellites, and indeed the completed Beidou Navigation Satellite System is expected to provide global coverage, with millimeter-level accuracy.





*BEIDOU 3*
Beidou 3 satellites will offer superior accuracy compared to current Chinese navigation satellites.
_China Academy of Sciences_

Plus, thanks to a new, more accurate atomic clock, the Beidou 3 satellites will also be able to send more precisely timed radio pulses. Atomic clocks, which are set to the oscillations of atoms from stable isotopes, are highly accurate. The American NIST-F2 atomic clock, for example, is designed to lose only a second every 300 million years.





*BEIDOU 2/COMPASS*
The Beidou 2/Compass navigation satellites will have 35 satellites once completed, with 5 in geosynchronous orbit, and 30 in middle earth orbit.
_China Academy of Space Technology, via Escobar on Sinodefence Forum_

The system will also likely have new, jam-proof chips. *Allystar Technology* has unveiled a computer chip for use in Beidou receivers, providing instant accuracy without the aid of augmentation by ground control stations. This computer chip's ability to enhance satellite navigation signals could enable military Beidou users to withstand enemy attempts to jam satellite navigation. 

The Beidou 3 satellite navigation service is expected to be available only to Chinese military and national security users for the foreseeable future. The updates could be particularly useful for Chinese unmanned systems (like small quadcopter drones) as well as long-range cruise missiles. 

https://www.popsci.com/china-beidou-3-satellite-navigation-system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China launches new meteorological satellite *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-15 04:08:18_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_







China launches a new meteorological satellite, Fengyun-3D, at 2:35 a.m. Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 15, 2017. A Long March-4C rocket carried the satellite into space. The satellite has entered its orbit. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongwei)

TAIYUAN, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new meteorological satellite, Fengyun-3D, at 2:35 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province.

A Long March-4C rocket carried the satellite into space. The satellite has entered its orbit.

Fengyun-3D is one of China's second generation of Polar-Orbiting Meteorological Satellites, which can provide global three dimensional all-weather and multi-spectral remote sensing images.

The satellite will form a network with the Fengyun-3C satellite, which was launched into space in September 2013, to improve the accuracy of atmospheric sounding and enhance the monitoring of greenhouse gases. The network will help China's disaster relief work.

The Fengyun-3D satellite and the Long March-4C rocket were developed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The launch was the 254th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new weather satellite Fengyun-3D to provide better free data*

By Gong Zhe
2017-11-15 08:39 GMT+8
Updated 2017-11-15 15:01 GMT+8

China launched a new meteorological satellite, Fengyun-3D, at 2:35 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province.

Fengyun-3D is one of China's second generation of Polar-Orbiting Meteorological Satellites, which can provide global three dimensional all-weather and multi-spectral remote sensing images.

The satellite will form a network with the Fengyun-3C satellite, which was launched into space in September 2013, to improve the accuracy of atmospheric sounding and enhance the monitoring of greenhouse gases. The network will help China's disaster relief work.

New instruments

Chief manager of the Fengyun-3 system Zhang Peng told thepaper.cn that the D satellite was designed to run for five years, with 10 advanced remote sensing devices.



Zhang Peng talks with CCTV reporter. /Screenshot from CCTV

One of the main functioning parts is a spectral imager, the first of its kind to sample the Earth at a resolution of 250 meters per dot, as reported by thepaper.cn

In addition to actual color images, it can also monitor the clouds and water vapor to help China research its environment.

Zhang also introduced the greenhouse gas monitor on the satellite, which can get the amount of carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide and methane on a global scale.

The data is already being used at the on-going COP23 to for analysis.

"We have also introduced two more ground stations, one in China's Kashi, the other in the Antarctica," Zhang told CCTV.

Data for free

The administration of the Fengyun system promised last month to share the collected data with the world for free.

And they are doing it, as the data can already be downloaded at satellite.nsmc.org.cn, the system's official data portal.



The English version of the data portal /Screenshot from satellite.nsmc.org.cn

The system has collected more than 3,600 TB of data since 2005, as shown on the website.

Fengyun-3D's data was not available until noon Beijing Time.

But the data should be available soon since China Meteorological Administration revealed on Wednesday that Fengyun-3D could send back 90 percent of its data in 80 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Land Cover Atlas Sheds Light on 20-Year Environment Change of China*
Nov 16, 2017

Land cover, as a geographical feature, is a synthesis of observable natural and artificial objects on the surface of the Earth. The dynamics of land cover change on the planet is a record of how mankind interacts with the Nature and their arduous efforts to improve living conditions since the primitive age of "slash and burn”. 

At the country level, land cover changes over time can be regarded as indicators that shed light on its natural environment, ecosystem, economic development, and the livelihood of the people on this land. 

The world's first land cover atlas “Land Cover Atlas of the People’s Republic of China (1:1,000,000)” has been published in September, 2017 in both Chinese and English. This atlas is designed according to international map sub-division standard. That atlas provides the most comprehensive look at land-surface conditions across China, and records its land cover changes in 1990, 2000, and 2010, a period witnessing rapid economic growth of China.

The land cover data (ChinaCover) used in this atlas has the following unique characteristics:

The classification system with six primary classes and 40 secondary classes was established, which conformed both to international classification criteria and the land cover features of China, and assured comparability and convertibility to other commonly used classification systems.

Chinese environmental satellite data (HJ-1A/B) was used for the land cover mapping for the year 2010, supplemented with synthetic aperture radar (SAR) data to improve recognition of water body and built-up surfaces.

A total of 111,356 ground samples were used for establishing the classification training sample dataset, creating classification criteria, controlling quality and revising misclassified pixels.

The automatic pre-processing of huge amount of remote sensing data was accomplished using a high performance computing platform. An object-oriented based classification method was employed to produce the ChinaCover2010. A change detection algorithm was used to generate the ChinaCover2000 and ChinaCover1990, thus ensuring data comparability over the three time periods.

A quality control specification (QCS) system was established for data processing, segmentation, classification and mosaicking. Validation was carried out for ChinaCover2010 using 31,658 independent ground-surveyed samples, which showed an average accuracy of 94% for the primary classes and 86% for the secondary classes.

The atlas is produced to meet a wide variety of national spatial needs for the agriculture, forestry, water conservation and environment protection. It provides access to the application of these land cover data, which can be used to study a wide range of fields such as global change, biodiversity conservation, and to assess the rates, trends, causes and consequences of contemporary China’s land cover change. 

The land cover types such as forest lands, grasslands, and wetlands are important participants in the process of carbons cycle. Therefore, related data offered by the atlas also provides important reference for Chinese government to make carbon-budget policy by assessing the capacity of carbon sequestration based on the land covers, and therefore facilitate China to achieving its carbon-dioxide emission goals on the Paris Climate Change meeting. 

It takes six years to complete the work from the data production in 2011 to the atlas publication in 2017. The atlas compilation, which is led by the Institute of Remote Sensing and Digital Earth (RADI) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), involves collaborative efforts of over 240 scientists and technicians from CAS institutes, other research, education and government agencies. 

This work is mainly supported by CAS Strategic Priority Research Program “Climate Change: Carbon Budget and Relevant Issues” and the Ministry of Environment Protection (MOST) / CAS joint project on “Monitoring and Assessment of National Ecosystem Changes between 2000 and 2010”.



Land Cover Atlas Sheds Light on 20-Year Environment Change of China---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Upgraded Prototype of HERD Calorimeter Completes Beam Tests*
Nov 15, 2017

A beam test of an upgraded calorimeter prototype of the High Energy cosmic Radiation Detection (HERD) facility was conducted at the CERN SPS H2 and H4 beam lines from Oct 2, 2017, to Nov 1, 2017.

HERD, a China-led mission with a large international collaboration, is a flagship scientific experiment for China's future Space Station. The main scientific objectives of HERD are indirect dark matter searches with unprecedented sensitivity, precise cosmic ray spectrum and composition measurements up to the knee energy, and gamma-ray monitoring and surveys.

The calorimeter prototype consists of 250 LYSO crystals, and is an upgraded version of a 2015 prototype, with a more advanced camera and a new technique of crystal encapsulation. During the beam tests, data on protons, electrons, muons and fragmented ions were collected, to test the performance of the prototype in key areas including energy linearity, energy resolution, particle ID power, off-axis capability and charge discrimination capability.

Preliminary results showed that the non-uniformity of the crystals is well controlled, around 2:1, which is much better than the previous prototype. The energy resolution is better than 1.3% for 200 GeV/c electrons, and fragmented ions with Z>20 are clearly seen in the spectrum of fragments.

All expected design criteria were achieved in this test. The novel design of a 3D calorimeter with WLS fiber + IsCMOS/ICCD readout is proved to be feasible for broad-band observation with high energy resolution.

Around 30 scientists, from the Institute of High Energy Physics (China), Xi’an Institute of Optics and Precision Mechanics (China), Guangxi University (China), Beijing Hamamatsu (China), the University of Geneva (Switzerland), INFN Perugia (Italy), INFN Bari (Italy) and INFN Lecce (Italy), participated in the beam test.

In between the proton beam test and ion beam test, the 5th HERD international workshop was held at CERN. Progress on R&D for the instruments, MC simulation, beam tests underway, and future activities were discussed in depth.



Figure: Left: HERD calorimeter prototype (China) and the trigger and tracking system (Italy & Switzerland) installed on the SPS H2 line. Right: Reconstructed spectrum of 200 GeV/c electron. (Image by IHEP) 


Upgraded Prototype of HERD Calorimeter Completes Beam Tests---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China to achieve "major breakthrough" in nuclear-powered space shuttle around 2040: report *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-16 20:39:01_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





BEIJING, Nov. 16 (Xinhua) -- China is expected to achieve a "major breakthrough" in nuclear-powered space shuttles around 2040, according to a report issued by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation on Thursday.

The achievement will be able to support large-scale exploration and development of space resources, and make mining on asteroids and space solar power plants possible, said the report, which outlines the development road map for China's space transportation system to 2045.

A future generation of carrier rockets will be put into use around 2040 and hybrid power reusable carriers will be developed, the report said.

By 2045, the means of getting into and out of space as well as space transportation will see subversive transformations, making it possible to build a space ladder, earth station and space post, as well as regularly explore the solar system on a large scale with coordination between humans and machines, said the report.

The report also said that the Long March-8 carrier rocket is expected to be launched in 2020 and the Long March series of rockets will provide commercial launch services for other countries.

Around 2025, reusable suborbital carriers will be successfully developed and suborbital space travel will come true, it said.

Around 2030, heavy carrier rockets will be launched to provide powerful support to manned lunar landing missions and sufficient transportation power for samples from Mars to return to Earth.

Around 2035, carrier rockets will be completely reusable and the future generation intelligent carrier rockets with advanced power will be launched, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First Near-infrared Sky Brightness Measuring Meter Established in Ali Observatory, Tibet, and Give Birth to First Set of Data*
Nov 16, 2017

The near-infrared sky brightness measuring meter, covering the infrared band, was established successfully in Ali, Tibet, with the joint efforts by the National Key Laboratory of Nuclear Detection and Nuclear Electronics of the Department of Modern Physics and the Department of Astronomy of University of Science and Technology of China (USTC), as well as the Polar research Institute of China.

It has measured the sky brightness at a near-infrared wavelength of JHKs round the observatory in summer, which is also the first set of data of the observatory. The rate of flow of J waveband is about 900μJyarcsec-2, with that of H waveband 2000μJyarcsec-2 and that of Ks 1000μJyarcsec-2. Data revealed that the intensity of near-infrared sky brightness in Ali appears subtle at fine summer night, and ensures the stability of the instrument and the capability to observe in a long run, which is a good news for the coming observation in winter.

The team led by Associate Prof. WANG Jian from the National Key Laboratory of Nuclear Detection and Nuclear Electronics of the Department of Modern Physics and Associate Prof. ZHU Qingfeng from the Department of Astronomy, USTC, have begun their research on the near-infrared sky brightness at Ali observatory and Antarctic Kunlun Station. Like Kunlun Station with a high altitude, Ali observatory exhibits excellent conditions for astronomical observation as well and may provide a perfect domestic operation testing environment for astronomical instruments at kunlun Station.

The design of the research exactly targets at those extreme conditions people may encounter in Antarctica, like excessively low temperature, high altitude, low pressure (e.g. the average temperature collapses to -60℃ with a minimum of -80℃ at polar night, with the altitude of 4087m and the atmospheric pressure of 0.5atm at Kunlun Station), shortage of electricity and so on, and adjusts the optical performance, automatic observation, low-noise-reading electronics, structure and electronic control of the measuring meter.

So far, the measuring meter has been installed and put into operation. Following the first near-infrared sky brightness data at Ali observatory will be that of winter observation. Hopefully this will be a solid foundation for further research at Antarctic Kunlun Station.

In late August, Chinese Vice Premier LIU Yandong investigated in Tibet and inspected Ali observatory and its new member- the near-infrared sky brightness measuring meter.

While the best world-class observation stations settle on the top of Mauna Kea in Hawaii, Andes in Chile and Canary island in Atlantic, Asia, however, was never home to any of those in the past. Yet things have changed since astronomers from East Asia Central Observatory Alliance made Tibet the candidate to house a world-class observatory. Known as the Third Pole, Tibet scores high for its daylight abundance, good transparency, low moisture and decent astronomical seeing. As a result, Ali, located in Tibet high with an altitude of 5100m breeds perfect infrared and submillimetre observation. Ali observatory has as decent a seeing as Mauna Kea observatory, which exceeds 0.8 second of arc.

In recent years, China has laid vast emphasis on developing astronomy concerning about infrared band and imaging systems, and aims to launch a third survey telescope AST-3 at Antarctic Kunlun Station that deals with infrared band, while the Kunlun Dark Universe Survey Telescope covers wavelengths between 0.4μm-2.5μm with the infrared band included. Meantime, a 12m-caliber optical infrared telescope on the list of great national construction of science and technology infrastructure in the 13th Five-Year Plan, chose its first site in Ali, Tibet. But data of the infrared sky brightness in this area was yet to be acquired.

In general, the radiation intensity of the infrared sky brightness affects the major performance of infrared telescopes and other measuring instruments to a large degree, for instance, the depth of the sky survey, the furthest star observed and the exposure time of the imaging system. Whether a location is suitable for the construction of astronomical instruments or not, depends a lot on local average radiation intensity of infrared sky brightness and the variable parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *New video satellites ready for launch pad*
> 
> 2017-10-31 14:22
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn Editor:Li Yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers work on the JILIN-1 Agile Video Satellite. (Photo/for China Daily)
> 
> Three new JILIN-1 Agile Video Satellites produced by the Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co Ltd left the factory on Friday in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, according to the company.
> 
> The company plans to send them into space in November from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, which will bring the number of satellites manufactured and launched by the company to eight.
> 
> Researchers greatly improved the temporal resolution of the new satellites, reducing the visiting time (the length of time it takes for the orbiting satellite to fly by a certain point) from three days to one day, which will greatly upgrade service ability and promote marketing in sensing satellites.
> 
> According to the company, it will have 10 satellites operational by the end of 2017, and 60 satellites in service by 2020, which will ultimately make it possible to offer a 10-minute revisit capability of satellites anywhere in the world.
> 
> The first group of the JILIN-1 satellite networking project, China's first self-made, high-resolution remote-sensing satellite for commercial use was launched and put into service in October 2015.
> 
> It is China's first self R&D high-resolution commercial satellite, China's first self R&D integral satellite and China's first R&D high definition video satellite. It is also the first satellite to be named after a province.


Three JILIN-1 satellite (no. 4, 5, 6) successfully launched at 12:50 by CZ-6 rocket from Taiyuan.



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932878020926357509

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Opinion: Innovation in China's space program *
Guest commentary by Yang Yuguang
2017-11-26 15:03 GMT+8 




*Editor’s note: On November 26, 1975, China successfully launched its very first recoverable satellite. Precisely 22 years later in 2007, the China National Space Administration released the first image of the moon's surface sent back by its first unmanned lunar probe, Chang'e-1.*

The Chinese government has released a white paper on its space activities several times. It has effectively announced that China has become a big player in space exploration, but not an advanced country. Therefore, becoming an advanced country or a technical power in space will be the most important goal in the next decades. 

Innovation has therefore become the most important factor in this process. 



China releases the first image of the moon's surface on November 26, 2007. /Xinhua Photo 

*Hard times*

China started its space program about 60 years ago when it was far behind the US and the former Soviet Union and needed to catch up. From the beginning, the Soviets provided some useful but very limited help that lasted only for a very short period. That left China to fulfill its space dream completely by itself. 

During the early days, China developed its launch vehicles, satellites and other infrastructure.There was broadly little innovation in these activities, but because China can only develop spacecraft by itself, there is some innovation on subsystems and certain technologies. 

Since 1990s, with more experience derived from past space activities and with more investment, China has become more ambitious and more confident in space technology. 



A ground-based terminal linked to BeiDou Navigation Satellite System /CFP Photo

Chinese space administrators started the manned space program and lunar exploration project and began construction of the satellite navigation constellation. There still not much innovation in systems, because other superpowers had gone this route before. 

However, China does have many innovations on technologies. The power output of the Shenzhou spaceship is even greater than the first-generation space stations. The rendezvous and docking microwave radar is the smallest and most powerful one in the world. Although China's future space station is only half the size of Russia's MIR space station, it can do many more experiments than the MIR. China's BeiDou constellation can provide not only navigation signals, but also short text messages. This distinctive feature has proved very useful in disaster reduction. 

*Space dreams*

In the future, to become an advanced country in space, China needs more innovative ideas on system design. For instance, China has combined an orbiter, a lander and a rover on its first Mars exploration mission. No other country has done this on its first attempt before. Obviously, there are great challenges on technology and innovation is the only choice to achieve it. 



The Long March-2F carrier rocket carrying China's Shenzhou-11 manned spacecraft blasts off from the launch pad at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest of China, on October 17, 2016. /Xinhua Photo‍ 

China should not follow the steps of other countries in the future. 

The US National Aeronautics and Space Administration has great achievements but also made many mistakes. The choice of the space shuttle program as its only way to space has killed 14 astronauts and even now it can only access the International Space Station by Russia's Soyuz spaceships. The cancellation of the constellation program and the Asteroid Redirection Mission are the right choices, but the two programs had already wasted too much money. Therefore, the redesign of the whole architecture will be very critical. 

China is still a developing country and only has limited budgets for space. It can only choose some important fields, such as the LEO space station, Mars exploration and maybe, a human lunar mission. Placing a flag on the moon's surface is not the most important issue, but having the capability to do so. 

(The author is a professor with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation and also secretary of Space Transportation Committee at the International Astronautical Federation. The article reflects the author’s opinion, not necessarily the views of CGTN.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> *China plans to land probes on far side of moon, Mars by 2020*
> AP — PUBLISHED about an hour ago
> 
> China vowed Tuesday to speed up the development of its space industry as it set out its plans to become the first country to soft land a probe on the far side of the moon, around 2018, and launch its first Mars probe by 2020.
> 
> "To explore the vast cosmos, develop the space industry and build China into a space power is a dream we pursue unremittingly," read a white paper setting out the country's space strategy for the next five years.
> 
> It says China aims to use space for peaceful purposes and to guarantee national security, and to carry out cutting edge scientific research.
> 
> The white paper released by the information office of China's Cabinet points to the growing ambitions of China's already rapidly advancing space program. Although the white paper doesn't mention it, China's eventual goal is the symbolic feat of landing an astronaut on the moon.
> 
> While Russia and the United States have more experience in manned space travel, China's military-backed program has made steady progress in a comparatively short time.
> 
> Since China conducted its first crewed space mission in 2003, it has staged a spacewalk and landed a rover on the moon in 2013 — the first time humans had soft landed anything on the moon since the 1970s.
> 
> Last month, two astronauts returned from a month-long stay aboard China's Tiangong 2 experimental space station, the country's sixth and longest crewed mission. A fully functioning, permanently crewed space station is on course to begin operations six years from now and is slated to run for at least a decade.
> 
> The white paper reiterated China's plans to launch its first Mars probe by 2020, saying this would explore and bring back samples from the red planet, explore the Jupiter system and "conduct research into major scientific questions such as the origin and evolution of the solar system, and search for extraterrestrial life."
> 
> The paper says the Chang'e-4 lunar probe will help shed light on the formation and evolution of the moon.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1304770/china-plans-to-land-probes-on-far-side-of-moon-mars-by-2020




What happened ? China had a plant for Mars mission in 2018. Is it postponed by 2 more year.


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Space station device to aid quantum physics*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-11-29 07:09














China plans to install a cutting-edge scientific instrument on its future space station, a move likely to revolutionize research into quantum mechanics, one of the most sophisticated and complex areas of physics.

The device, called a high-accuracy time-frequency cabinet, is being developed by Chinese scientists and will be used in experiments "related to the fundamentals of physics", according to Gao Lianshan, a senior researcher of atomic clocks at the Beijing Institute of Radio Metrology and Measurement, a major participant in the program.

It will be carried by the country's first manned space station, which is expected to be assembled starting in 2019 and enter service around 2022. The 60-metric-ton station will have three parts－a core module attached to two space labs－and will operate for at least 10 years, according to space authorities.

"The cabinet will be one of the most accurate chronometers ever built by man. It will have three components－a hydrogen maser, a rubidium atomic fountain and a strontium atomic light clock. The hydrogen maser will keep operating in space, while the other two will be activated by ground control or preset programs to calibrate the hydrogen maser," Gao said in an exclusive interview, adding that the International Space Station and previous stations like Russia's Mir have had no such equipment.

The device will be tasked with performing a series of scientific experiments in the space station, including one that will enable scientists to refine their knowledge about quantum mechanics.

"Among its scientific applications, our device will act as an advanced frequency reference to measure the Rydberg constant, one of the pillars of quantum mechanics. If everything goes well, Chinese scientists will be able to use the measurement results to improve the constant," Gao said.

The Rydberg constant, named after the Swedish physicist Johannes Rydberg, is a physical constant pertaining to atomic spectra and is crucial to the research of quantum mechanics. Compared with measuring the accuracy of the constant on the ground, it is better when done in space because there is less interference, the scientist said.

Quantum mechanics, also known as quantum physics, is a physical theory that describes nature at the smallest scales of energy levels of atoms and subatomic particles. Without quantum mechanics, there would be neither modern computers and mobile phones nor the internet, and therefore the modern history of humanity would be different from what it is now.

In addition to scientific purposes, the high-accuracy time-frequency cabinet also will be used to calibrate atomic clocks used in the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, Gao said.

Atomic clocks are widely considered to be the most important apparatus used in a navigation satellite because they determine the precision of its navigation and positioning service. In addition, a lot of fields such as communication networks, electrical power grids and financial systems all depend on precision timing for synchronization and operational efficiency.

Gao's institute is part of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp's Second Academy and is the largest developer of atomic clocks in the country, he said, explaining that it designs and produces all three major atomic clocks－based on the hydrogen atom, cesium atom and rubidium atom－while other domestic institutes research one or two types of them.

"Some of our atomic clocks have become the world's best in terms of accuracy and stability. We are also developing the next-generation microwave mercury ion clock to prepare for future Beidou satellites," he said.

So far, 29 satellites have been launched for the Beidou network, the first in 2000 and the most recent one this month. Most have atomic clocks designed and made by Gao's institute, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

HariPrasad said:


> What happened ? China had a plant for Mars mission in 2018. Is it postponed by 2 more year.


America wouldn't allow us to use their Deep Space Network. . So we have to make our own now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s dark matter space probe detects tantalizing signal*
By Dennis Normile
Nov. 29, 2017 , 1:10 PM

A long-standing challenge in physics has been finding evidence for dark matter, the stuff presumed to make up a substantial chunk of the mass of the universe. Its existence seems to be responsible for the structure of the universe and the formation and evolution of galaxies. But physicists have yet to observe this mysterious material.

Results reported today by a China-led space science mission provide a tantalizing hint—but not firm evidence—for dark matter. Perhaps more significantly, the first observational data produced by China’s first mission dedicated to astrophysics shows that the country is set to become a force in space science, says David Spergel, an astrophysicist at Princeton University. China is now "making significant contributions to astrophysics and space science," he says.

Physicists have inferred the existence of dark matter from its gravitational effect on visible matter. But it has never been observed. 

China’s Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) was designed to try to fill that gap, by looking for an indirect decay signal of a hypothetical dark matter candidate called weakly interacting massive particles (WIMPs). Researchers launched the spacecraft from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, about 1600 kilometers west of Beijing, in December 2015. Its primary instrument—a stack of thin, crisscrossed detector strips—is tuned to observe the incoming direction, energy, and electric charge of the particles that make up cosmic rays, particularly electrons and positrons, the antimatter counterparts of electrons. Cosmic rays emanate from conventional astrophysical objects, like exploding supernovae in the galaxy. But if dark matter consists of WIMPs, these would occasionally annihilate each other and create electron-positron pairs, which might be detected as an excess over the expected abundance of particles from conventional objects. 

In its first 530 days of scientific observations, DAMPE detected 1.5 million cosmic ray electrons and positrons above a certain energy threshold. When researchers plot of the number of particles against their energy, they’d expect to see a smooth curve. But previous experiments have hinted at an anomalous break in the curve. Now, DAMPE has confirmed that deviation. “It may be evidence of dark matter,” but the break in the curve “may be from some other cosmic ray source,” says astrophysicist Chang Jin, who leads the collaboration at the Chinese Academy of Science’s (CAS’s) Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO) in Nanjing. The DAMPE results appear online today in Nature.

More data will be needed to confirm what DAMPE is possibly seeing. But there is good news on that front. "We expected a 3-year life for the satellite," Chang says. But given the smooth functioning of the spacecraft and its instruments, "we now expect it to last 5 years," he says. That will allow the satellite to record more than 10 billion cosmic ray events. Fan Yizhong, a mission astrophysicist also at PMO, adds that DAMPE's observations will complement those of other space- and ground-based instruments to ultimately clarify whether there is a connection between the anomalous signals and dark matter annihilation. 

The DAMPE collaboration comprises four institutes under CAS, including the National Space Science Center in Beijing; also involved are the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, the University of Geneva, and Italian universities in Bari, Lecce, and Perugia. The satellite has been named Wukong, after the Monkey King character in the 16th century Chinese novel Journey to the West. DAMPE was also China's first mission dedicated to astronomy and astrophysics, though it was joined in space in June by the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, intended to observe x-ray and gamma ray emissions from black holes, neutron stars, active galactic nuclei, and other phenomena.

Even if DAMPE's data don't resolve the dark matter riddle, Spergel says, "These measurements will inform our understanding of cosmic ray acceleration [and] will tell us about the physical processes in shocks around supernova and the physics of pulsars."


China’s dark matter space probe detects tantalizing signal | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Scientists mull using robots on lunar research station*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-12-05 14:17














Chinese scientists are discussing the possibility of building a lunar research station with robots on duty, a senior official from the China National Space Administration said recently.

The unmanned lunar surface infrastructure should have long-term energy supply, with robots carrying out scientific research and technical experiments, the official said, according to a report on thepaper.cn.

"By constructing lunar research stations, we can carry out lunar explorations that are larger in scale and richer in content," the unnamed official said at the recent 7th International Conference on Space Technology Innovation.

The official said that Chang'e 4 lunar probe, which aims to reach the far side of the moon that has never been touched by human probes, is expected to be launched in 2018.

Chang’e 5 lunar probe, which will collect samples on moon and return, might also be launched next year, which will mark the third step in the country’s lunar program, the official said.

When the Chang’e 5 mission is completed, China will carry out three missions to investigate the geological structure and mineral composition at the lunar south pole region, taking back some samples, the official said.

China plans to carry out 4 deep space explorations between 2020 and 2030, namely Mars orbiting, landing and rover task, asteroid probe task, Mars sampling and returning task, and Jupiter and interplanetary crossing task.

China's first Mars probe will be launched by the Long March 5 carrier rocket in Wenchang, Hainan, in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Firm wants to launch new space centers*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-12-07 08:53














China Great Wall Industry Corp, the country's largest space contractor on the international market, is considering using existing overseas launch facilities or building new ones in foreign territories to lift Chinese carrier rockets, executives said.

Yin Liming, the company's president, said on the sidelines of the fifth China Space Forum held by the company in Beijing on Tuesday that working with foreign nations to use or construct launchpads or launch centers will strengthen China's international space cooperation.

He said that this will allow China to use launch facilities that have geographic advantages such as those located near the equator.

"The closer a launch site is to the equator, the bigger carrying capacity a rocket (to be lifted from the site) will have and the less fuel it will consume," Yin said. "This will hugely boost our rockets' competitiveness in the international market."

Fu Zhiheng, vice-president of Great Wall, said several foreign nations have asked his company to help them build space launch sites, which corresponds with the company's own aspiration, but this matter involves a lot of policy and diplomatic issues and must be handled with deliberation and discretion.

He said Great Wall is also collaborating with Chinese space authorities to make plans for the construction of a new commercial launch site.

China has been providing launch services to international clients since 1990, when a United States-made communications satellite was sent into space on a Long March 3 rocket. All 45 commercial launches in China－those paid by clients other than the Chinese government or the military－were fulfilled by Great Wall using the Jiuquan, Taiyuan, Xichang and Wenchang domestic launch centers.

These centers are administered by the government and are primarily tasked with serving State programs such as lunar explorations and manned spaceflight.

According to Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket designer at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, these government-run centers are too busy to handle the increasing commercial demands.

In another development, Fu said at Tuesday's forum that Great Wall has been working with the China Satellite Navigation Office to form a space-based augmentation system for China's Beidou positioning and navigation satellites. It will enhance the accuracy of Beidou's position and navigation services.


----------



## JSCh

* China turns space debris into in-orbit Internet of Things *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-08 14:32:47_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





SHANGHAI, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have turned the final stage of a launch rocket, which is discarded in space after sending a satellite into orbit, into a smart application platform by fitting it with intelligent chips.

A program carried out by Shanghai-based Fudan University installed several intelligent chips on the final stage of the Long March 4C rocket, which sent the Fengyun-3D satellite into orbit in November.

Fudan University's Zheng Lirong, the chief scientist of the program, said discarded rocket sections during space launches constitute the largest percentage of space debris. By installing multiple chip systems on the rocket, the team has established the initial stage of a space-based Internet of Things.

He explained that the launch rocket will jettison a section when it runs out of propellant in order to decrease the mass, and the final stage of the rocket is delivered to the orbit along with the payload.

"With these intelligent chips attached, space debris can be transformed into a low-cost science experiment and communication platform," he said.

Zheng's team has taken two years to develop the functional modules and hardware to make the "nanosatellites," with each set of the functional modules weighing less than 30 grams.

The team has named the intelligent chip system "Xinyun," meaning the cloud of chips.

Internet of Things solutions are already widely employed in daily life, ranging from wearable smart gadgets, driverless vehicles to GPS-tracked grazing. [ Zheng said current applications experience common problems such as data congestion and slow transmission speeds, especially in remote and underserved regions. With the development of the space-based network, these areas could be better served.

"The system can connect space, air, ground and oceans at a low cost. It can also be seen as a useful trial in tackling the unresolved problem of dealing with space debris," said Jin Yaqiu, a member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and supervisor of the program.

Zheng said they are still testing the system's functions and analyzing the track of orbiting debris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China launches new meteorological satellite *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-15 04:08:18_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches a new meteorological satellite, Fengyun-3D, at 2:35 a.m. Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 15, 2017. A Long March-4C rocket carried the satellite into space. The satellite has entered its orbit. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongwei)
> 
> TAIYUAN, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new meteorological satellite, Fengyun-3D, at 2:35 a.m. Beijing Time Wednesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province.
> 
> A Long March-4C rocket carried the satellite into space. The satellite has entered its orbit.
> 
> Fengyun-3D is one of China's second generation of Polar-Orbiting Meteorological Satellites, which can provide global three dimensional all-weather and multi-spectral remote sensing images.
> 
> The satellite will form a network with the Fengyun-3C satellite, which was launched into space in September 2013, to improve the accuracy of atmospheric sounding and enhance the monitoring of greenhouse gases. The network will help China's disaster relief work.
> 
> The Fengyun-3D satellite and the Long March-4C rocket were developed by Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> The launch was the 254th mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> View attachment 437007
> 
> View attachment 437027​


First image received on 8th Dec 17, 14:07 BJT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China launches communication satellite for Algeria *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-11 02:02:23_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_







China launched Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, into a preset orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan early Monday, on Dec. 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- China launched Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, into a preset orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan early Monday.

The satellite was the first cooperative project in aerospace industry between the two countries. It will be used by Algeria for broadcast and television, emergency communication, distance education, e-governance, enterprise communication, broadband access and satellite-based navigation.

The satellite was launched 40 minutes after midnight by a Chinese Long March-3B carrier rocket, making it the 258th flight mission for the Long March rocket family.








​Link to exclusive video from Chinese military network of the rocket and the launch ->
独家视频：阿尔及利亚一号通信卫星发射全...-来自中国军视网-微博视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's FAST identifies three new pulsars *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-12 14:12:41_|_Editor: Yamei_





GUIYANG, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- The China-based FAST, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, has discovered three new pulsars, the National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC) said Tuesday.

So far, FAST has identified a total of nine pulsars since its trial operations began in September 2016.

According to Zhang Shuxin, deputy chief of the NAOC's Guizhou branch, the discovery of more pulsars will be common for FAST in the future.

Li Di, chief scientist of the NAOC radio astronomy division, in an earlier interview predicted that when FAST starts formal operations in 2019, it will find more than 100 pulsars each year.

Pulsar observation is very important as it can be used to confirm the existence of gravitational radiation and black holes and help solve many other major questions in physics.

Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST stands for Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope. It has a receiving area equivalent to about 30 football fields.

FAST's key tasks include observation of pulsars as well as exploration of interstellar molecules and interstellar communication signals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China plans remote sensing satellites over South China Sea *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-15 15:45:30_|_Editor: Mengjie_





SANYA, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's southern island province of Hainan has unveiled a satellite launch plan to assist remote sensing coverage over the South China Sea.

The Sanyan Institute of Remote Sensing said the mission would start in 2019, when it would launch three optical satellites.

After that, it will add another three optical satellites, two hyperspectral satellites and two SAR satellites to complete the Satellite Constellation Program by 2021, for conducting round-the-clock remote-sensing over the tropical sea area.

Yang Tianliang, director of the institute, said that the network was calculated to broadly cover the area between 30 degrees north and south of the equator.

Yang said the program would provide scientific support for China's initiative of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road and emergency response efforts at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I thought we have Bedou global navigation system!


----------



## JSCh

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> I thought we have Bedou global navigation system!


Beidou is for navigation only. It is not capable of remote sensing.
This Hainan province's project is multiple of optical and radar satellite that watch SCS and anywhere plus minus 30 degree latitude that coincide with area of the maritime silk road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese space station to carry domestic hydrogen atomic clock*

2017-12-15 23:41 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China's space station, to be launched in 2022, will be equipped with a domestically developed active hydrogen atomic clock, said the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) Friday.

The active hydrogen atomic clock will be a key equipment of China's space time frequency lab aboard the space station, according to a press release from the clock developer, a CASIC institute in Beijing.

"The lab aims to provide more accurate and stable time frequency signals with the help of the active hydrogen atomic clock, which can improve China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System," the release said.

The active hydrogen atomic clock, which weighs about 40 kg, is only one-fifth of the size of a traditional hydrogen atomic clock.

"Researchers will improve the reliability of the atomic clock so that it will better fulfill its duty in space," said Zhou Tiezhong, chief of the research team.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-15/284691.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China launches communication satellite for Algeria *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-11 02:02:23_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launched Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, into a preset orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan early Monday, on Dec. 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)
> 
> XICHANG, Sichuan, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- China launched Algeria's first communication satellite, Alcomsat-1, into a preset orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan early Monday.
> 
> The satellite was the first cooperative project in aerospace industry between the two countries. It will be used by Algeria for broadcast and television, emergency communication, distance education, e-governance, enterprise communication, broadband access and satellite-based navigation.
> 
> The satellite was launched 40 minutes after midnight by a Chinese Long March-3B carrier rocket, making it the 258th flight mission for the Long March rocket family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Link to exclusive video from Chinese military network of the rocket and the launch ->
> 独家视频：阿尔及利亚一号通信卫星发射全...-来自中国军视网-微博视频​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943008630902837248 *CGWIC*‏ @*CGWIC* 
At 20:45 Beijing time on Dec 18, 2017, the Alcomsat-1 Communications satellite was successfully positioned at 24.8 degrees west longitude.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

It is our destiny and responsability to help the 3rd world freind who have been abandonded and sanctionned by USA to enjoy the spacial use rights!


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55
*China's first commercial rocket launch firm raises US$182m*
Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55 By Xinhua



Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (center) inspects China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) in Beijing, capital of China, April 27, 2017. China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets. (XIE HUANCHI / XINHUA)

SHANGHAI -- China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets.

CASIC Rocket Technology Company, based in the central city of Wuhan, said on Monday it signed fundraising agreements with eight investment institutions at the Shanghai United Assets and Equity Exchange.

Zhang Di, vice president of China Sanjiang Space Group and chairman of CASIC Rocket Technology, said the original shareholders did not participate in the capital raising.



The rocket Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) on its first commercial mission, carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1, blasted off from northwestern China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at around 12:11 pm on Jan 9, 2017. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

"The fund will be mainly invested in the development of Kuaizhou series carrier rockets, the rocket assembly facility and other upstream and downstream commercial space businesses," Zhang said.

CASIC Rocket Technology was jointly established in February 2016 by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) and China Sanjiang Space Group.

Kuaizhou-11, the company's latest carrier rocket, has entered the testing and debugging phase and is scheduled to embark on its maiden flight carrying six satellites in the first half of 2018.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55
> *China's first commercial rocket launch firm raises US$182m*
> Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55 By Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (center) inspects China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) in Beijing, capital of China, April 27, 2017. China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets. (XIE HUANCHI / XINHUA)
> 
> SHANGHAI -- China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets.
> 
> CASIC Rocket Technology Company, based in the central city of Wuhan, said on Monday it signed fundraising agreements with eight investment institutions at the Shanghai United Assets and Equity Exchange.
> 
> Zhang Di, vice president of China Sanjiang Space Group and chairman of CASIC Rocket Technology, said the original shareholders did not participate in the capital raising.
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) on its first commercial mission, carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1, blasted off from northwestern China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at around 12:11 pm on Jan 9, 2017. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)
> 
> "The fund will be mainly invested in the development of Kuaizhou series carrier rockets, the rocket assembly facility and other upstream and downstream commercial space businesses," Zhang said.
> 
> CASIC Rocket Technology was jointly established in February 2016 by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) and China Sanjiang Space Group.
> 
> Kuaizhou-11, the company's latest carrier rocket, has entered the testing and debugging phase and is scheduled to embark on its maiden flight carrying six satellites in the first half of 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Design work starts on two big carrier rockets*

2017-12-20 10:32

China Daily _Editor: Gu Mengxi_

Design work has begun on two new-generation solid-fuel carrier rockets at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, according to a project insider.

Zhang Di, a senior space engineer and chairman of Expace Technology, a subsidiary of CASIC that provides commercial launch services, said on Monday that the *Kuaizhou 21* will mainly be tasked with serving State space programs, such as the space station, while *Kuaizhou 16* is targeted at commercial satellite makers.

With a diameter of 4.5 meters, Kuaizhou 21 will be the largest and tallest in the Kuaizhou rocket family. The rocket's launching capacity is similar to that of the United States' Falcon 9 Full Thrust, and it will be capable of sending a 20-metric-ton spacecraft to a low-Earth orbit. It also will be powerful enough to transport supplies to the country's future space station or to ferry robotic probes to planets far from Earth, Zhang said.

"Our country's future space station will require a great deal of supply missions from cargo spacecraft, and this will create many opportunities for Kuaizhou 21," he said.

The nation will start building its first space station in 2019, and plans are to put it into operation around 2022. The Chinese space station will consist of three parts－a core module and two attached space labs, each weighing about 20 tons－and will operate for at least 10 years, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

The Kuaizhou 16, a smaller model, will have a diameter of 3.5 meters and can place large satellites－those weighing up to 5 tons－into a low-Earth orbit, Zhang said. Rockets in this category are the most used on the launch market so the Kuaizhou 16 will have bright prospects, he said.

CASIC began to develop Kuaizhou-series solid-fuel rockets in 2009 as a low cost, quick-response rocket family for the commercial launch market. It has launched three of the rockets－two Kuaizhou 1s and one Kuaizhou 1A.

The State-owned space giant is building the Wuhan National Space Industry Base in the Hubei provincial capital's Xinzhou district. It will cover 68.8 square kilometers.

The company will invest 1.7 billion yuan ($257 million) in the base to build plants to make Kuaizhou rockets. It plans to produce about 20 rockets there annually to take advantage of opportunities from China's burgeoning commercial space industry, according to the company.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-20/285165.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China-Brazil satellite scheduled for launch in 2019 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-20 21:57:59_|_Editor: pengying_





BEIJING, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- An earth observation satellite jointly developed by China and Brazil is scheduled to be launched into space in 2019, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A (CBERS-4A) will be launched by a Long March-4B carrier rocket.

It will be the sixth satellite to be launched in the earth resource satellite cooperation program between the two sides, following the satellites CBERS-1, 2, 2B, 3, and 4.

Since the 1980s, both countries have used earth resource satellites in various fields including agriculture, forestry, water resources, environmental monitoring and disaster reduction.

The first China-Brazil earth resource satellite was launched from China in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China solicits messages to be sent to moon *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-20 17:56:46_|_Editor: Lu Hui_





BEIJING, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- China will solicit 20,000 messages which will be sent into space by a relay satellite for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, according to China's Lunar and Deep Space Exploration Center.

The relay satellite will be launched in the first half of 2018 and Chang'e-4 lunar probe in the latter half of next year, according to the center affiliated with the China National Space Administration.

People all over the world can follow the WeChat account "slecbj" to submit their wishes from Dec. 19, 2017, to March 6, 2018.

The Chang'e-4 lunar probe will undertake the first ever soft landing on the far side of the moon and conduct in situ and roving detection and relay communication at the Earth-Moon Lagrangian 2 (L2) point, according to the center.

People on Earth cannot directly communicate with the far side of the moon, which is one of the difficulties for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe mission.

A relay satellite at the Earth-Moon L2 point, where gravity allows it to maintain a stable position between Earth and the moon, can redirect communication from Earth to the far side of the moon, solving the difficulty at a low cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China launches land exploration satellite*

2017-12-23 13:23

Xinhua _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert at 12:14 p.m. Saturday Beijing Time.

The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources.

A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space.

The launch was the 259th mission of the Long March rocket series.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-23/285605.shtml


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *China launches land exploration satellite*
> 
> 2017-12-23 13:23
> 
> Xinhua _Editor: Huang Mingrui_
> 
> China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert at 12:14 p.m. Saturday Beijing Time.
> 
> The satellite is mainly used for remote sensing exploration of land resources.
> 
> A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space.
> 
> The launch was the 259th mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-23/285605.shtml




What was the payload? 

Also, where is the old China Space thread? It used to be very active. In general as well I think PDF has given very dormant in the last couple of months.


----------



## cirr

*Chinese start-up tests rocket engine*

2017-12-24 10:36 Xinhua _Editor: Liang Meichen_

A Chinese start up successfully tested an engine for its light rocket, which is set to be launched by June 2018.

The test was conducted in a test ground in east China's Jiangxi Province on Friday, said Shu Chang, chief executive officer of Beijing-based One Space, on Saturday.

The engine uses solid propellants and will power the company's X-series light rockets, Shu said, adding that engineers have finished designing the rocket's main body and electrical system.

The engine can not only drive light carrier rockets but also sub-orbital spacecraft, he said.

Founded in 2015, One Space focuses on developing light rockets that can carry small satellites at affordable prices.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-24/285646.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55
> *China's first commercial rocket launch firm raises US$182m*
> Tuesday, December 19, 2017, 14:55 By Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (center) inspects China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) in Beijing, capital of China, April 27, 2017. China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets. (XIE HUANCHI / XINHUA)
> 
> SHANGHAI -- China's first commercial rocket launch company has raised 1.2 billion yuan (US$181.5 million) for the development and launch of its Kuaizhou series carrier rockets.
> 
> CASIC Rocket Technology Company, based in the central city of Wuhan, said on Monday it signed fundraising agreements with eight investment institutions at the Shanghai United Assets and Equity Exchange.
> 
> Zhang Di, vice president of China Sanjiang Space Group and chairman of CASIC Rocket Technology, said the original shareholders did not participate in the capital raising.
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) on its first commercial mission, carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1, blasted off from northwestern China's Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at around 12:11 pm on Jan 9, 2017. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)
> 
> "The fund will be mainly invested in the development of Kuaizhou series carrier rockets, the rocket assembly facility and other upstream and downstream commercial space businesses," Zhang said.
> 
> CASIC Rocket Technology was jointly established in February 2016 by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) and China Sanjiang Space Group.
> 
> Kuaizhou-11, the company's latest carrier rocket, has entered the testing and debugging phase and is scheduled to embark on its maiden flight carrying six satellites in the first half of 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China to promote space remote sensing development in 2018 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-26 21:32:20_|_Editor: Liangyu_





BEIJING, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- China will make more efforts in space remote sensing development in 2018 and prepare for the launch of Gaofen-7 high-resolution remote sensing satellite, said director of the National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation (NASMG).

The goal of the Gaofen series is to provide all-weather, 24-hour services covering the entire globe.

China will also promote the research and development of Ziyuan III 03 and 04 satellites in the new year, said Kuresh Mahsut, the director, at a national work conference on Tuesday.

Citing a national plan on civil space infrastructure (2015-2025),scientists said that seven cartographic satellites including Gaofen-7 will be used in updating maps, resource investigation, urban and rural planning, environmental protection and early warning of disasters.

China will improve its ability to deal with emergencies through surveying and mapping in three years, according to the NASMG.

In 2018, the NASMG will conduct basic, specific and city geoinformation survey and issue an annual report.

China's first national geoinformation survey was released in April this year, saying that China has a total of 7.56 million square kilometers of vegetation cover, and buildings cover 153,000 square kilometers.

As of Nov. 9, 2017, 28 provincial level regions had released reports on local geoinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948102462774185984 *SpaceTech Asia*‏ @*SpaceTechAsia* Jan 2
ESA’s 1st 2018 launch will be on China’s Long March 2D on Feb 2 @*esa* http://www.spacetechasia.com/esas-1st-2018-launch-will-be-on-chinas-long-march-2d-on-feb-2/ …

*ESA’s 1st 2018 launch will be on China’s Long March 2D on Feb 2*
By Deyana Goh-
January 2, 2018




Image courtesy of ESA​
The European Space Agency’s (ESA) first launch of 2018 will be of the GomX-4A and GomX-4B CubeSats, which will take place from China’s Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre on February 2, according to ESA.

The two near-identical CubeSats will most likely be launched aboard a Long March 2D, which was last used to launch China’s “Land Survey” No. 1 satellite on 3 December 2017. The primary payload for the launch will be the microsatellite Zhangheng 1, also known as the China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite (CSES-1), an earthquake-measurement satellite that is a collaboration between the China’s space agency CNSA and Italy’s space agency ASI. Along with these, the Long March 2D will carry a number of other CubeSats, including Shaonian Xing, a CubeSat developed by two teenagers from Urumqi, Xinjiang.

ESA’s pair of CubeSats, developed by GOMSpace, the Danish Ministry of Defence, and ESA, will test intersatellite communication links and propulsion while orbiting up to 4500 km apart.

Said Roger Walker, Head of ESA’s CubeSat initiative, “GomX-4B is scheduled to be launched on a Chinese Long March rocket on 2 February, along with GomX-4A, owned by the Danish Ministry of Defence.”

He added, “The two CubeSats will test intersatellite link technology, routing data from one satellite to the other, then down to the ground station. Part of the ground testing ensured they could indeed talk to each other and the actual ground station on an end-to-end basis…Now the testing has been concluded, our main job is to keep the satellites’ batteries topped off, ahead of their transport to China.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* CASC to carry out 35 aerospace launches in 2018 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-03 21:08:37_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) said Wednesday that the corporation would conduct 35 launches in 2018, the most missions in its history.

The missions include the launches of the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, Long March-5 carrier rocket and BeiDou navigation satellites, the corporation said.

CASC said 2018 would be its busiest and most important year, as many of its projects would enter key phases, and the numbers of experiments and launches would be the highest in its history.

The company will continue to improve its innovation capability and push forward the commercial development in aerospace industry in 2018, CASC said.

The Chang'e-4 lunar probe will undertake the first ever soft landing on the far side of the moon, conduct in situ and roving detection, and relay communication at the Earth-Moon Lagrangian 2 point, according to China's Lunar and Deep Space Exploration Center.

In 2018, China plans to launch 18 BeiDou-3 satellites to expand navigation services to countries along the Belt and Road routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

All the best for the third mission of CZ-5. and our next moon landing on the dark side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China launches remote sensing satellites SuperView-1 03/04*

2018-01-09 12:47 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China launched a pair of 0.5-meter high-resolution remote sensing satellites Tuesday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellites, SuperView-1 03/04, blasted off at 11:24 a.m. Beijing time on the back of a Long March 2D rocket, according to the center.

The mission aims to promote the country's commercial use of high-resolution remote sensing satellites.

The satellites, which are able to provide commercial images at 0.5-meter resolution, are expected to offer remote sensing data to customers worldwide and provide services to land and resource surveys, mapping, environmental monitoring, finance and insurance as well as the Internet industry.

The satellites were developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is the second launch of the corporation's commercial remote sensing satellites, followed by the launching of SuperView-1 01/02 in December 2016.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-09/287588.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Vertical Takeoff and Vertical Landing 






Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eXgpX0rMmn1WaYxncnJFzw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Vertical Takeoff and Vertical Landing
> 
> View attachment 447302
> 
> 
> Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eXgpX0rMmn1WaYxncnJFzw


I think after SpaceX, we are the only ones with vertical launching and landing tech. Notice it is hovering, the controls are quite complex for such systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950783415145570304 *Linkspace*‏ @*Linkspace_China* 13 hours ago
We were very excited and accomplished a milestone. The first vertical take-off and landing rocket was a rectangular ballistic flight in China, research & developed by LINKSPACE !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

cirr said:


> Vertical Takeoff and Vertical Landing
> 
> View attachment 447302
> 
> 
> Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eXgpX0rMmn1WaYxncnJFzw


Good progress, they only started working on this rocket about 2 years ago.

Hu Zhenyu started the company at the age of 21. The team behind this whole project is quite small, only 6 people, mostly other university students, along with a modest funding.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948559375186055175

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950783415145570304 *Linkspace*‏ @*Linkspace_China* 13 hours ago
> We were very excited and accomplished a milestone. The first vertical take-off and landing rocket was a rectangular ballistic flight in China, research & developed by LINKSPACE !




Great achievement for a private startup space company. Who knows, it may turn out to be something more significant than what it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's first dark sky reserve aims to curb light pollution *
Alok Gupta
2018-01-10 16:17 GMT+8 




China is developing one of the world’s largest dark sky reserves to combat light pollution and create an ambient location for astronomical observation. 

According to a research paper published in Science Advances, the amount of artificially lit up outdoor area grew worldwide by an annual average of 2.2 percent from 2012 to 2016, increasing light pollution. 

The increase in artificial lighting has brightened the skies to the extent that nearly two-thirds of city populations are unable to see constellations and the Milky Way.

According to the study, areas where the Milky Way was completely obscured include the London to Leeds/Liverpool region of England and the areas surrounding Beijing, Hong Kong and Taiwan in China. 

Last year, China Biodiversity Conservation and Green Development Foundation (CBCGDF) started a project to create a dark sky reserve in a bid to preserve the visibility of starry nights. The initiative is aimed at curbing light pollution while also raising awareness about it. 

The reserve spreads over 2,500 square kilometers in area at Ngari, Tibet Autonomous Region, which borders India and Nepal.



A NASA image shows a brightly lit Italy. /NASA

“We are raising awareness with 20,000 residents from the area about controlling the use of artificial lighting and trying to avoid the extremely bright lights in the town,” Xiao Tongren, chief of the Dark and Starry Sky Committee of the CBCGDF told CGTN. 

The organization has also collaborated with the local administration in Tibet to implement the dark sky reserve rules. Ren pointed out that their aim is to ensure there are no neon lights, light emitting diode (LED) screens, floodlights or horizontally focused lights within Ngari. 

There are only 12 dark sky reserves that have been accredited by the International Dark-Sky Association. It includes Aoraki Mackenzie (New Zealand), Brecon Beacons National Park (Wales), Central Idaho (US), Exmoor National Park (England), Kerry (Ireland), Mont-Mégantic (Québec), Moore's Reserve (England), NamibRand Nature Reserve (Namibia), Pic du Midi (France), Rhön (Germany), Snowdonia National Park (Wales) and Westhavelland (Germany).

China’s dark sky reserve would be the first one in Asia. However, the International Dark-Sky Association has named Yeongyang Firefly Eco Park as a Silver-tier International Dark Sky Park, the first such designation in Asia.

Zhou Jinfeng, secretary general of the CBCGDF Party committee, pointed out that light pollution has a significant impact on migratory birds and wildlife. “Bright lights impact the visibility of nocturnal birds and disrupts their habitat and also migration pattern,” he said. 

“Light pollution also has a major effect on human health like circadian rhythms too,” he added. Circadian rhythms are important in determining the sleeping and feeding patterns of all animals, including human beings. 

Rapid urbanization in most of the developed and developing countries has led to increasing light pollution. China, despite massive growth of cities, has managed to contain its annual increase in the area lit artificially below 2.1 percent and its brightness below 1.9 percent.

“It’s surprising that China has been able to control light pollution to a large extent,” Christopher Kyba, one of the lead authors of the study on light pollution, told CGTN. 

Top Image: The Dark Sky Park is located in the core areas of Ngari's Dark Sky Reserve. /Xiaohua Wang Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Regulator gives go-ahead to major Xinjiang telescope*
By Zhang Zhihao | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-12 08:51














Plans to build one of the world's largest moving single-dish radio telescopes in northwestern China have been given the green light, it was announced on Thursday.

The National Development and Reform Commission approved the Qitai Radio Telescope on Dec 26 and a timeline for construction is expected soon, said Jiang Chenfeng, a spokeswoman for the Xinjiang Astronomical Observatory.

The observatory and the Chinese Academy of Sciences will build the facility in Qitai county, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, which is seen as an ideal spot due to its high altitude, arid climate and lack of human activity.

Once completed, it will be one of the world's largest fully rotatable radio telescopes－at a diameter of 110 meters it will be slightly larger than the Green Bank Telescope in the United States and the Effelsberg Radio Telescope in Germany－as well as the largest movable radio telescope in Asia and a platform for international science cooperation.

Wang Na, head of the observatory, told Science and Technology Daily that the Qitai Radio Telescope will improve Xinjiang's fundamental research and innovation capabilities, be a centerpiece of the region's first world-class observatory, and attract more science talent to western China.

The main goals of the telescope will be detecting and studying pulsars, black holes, dark matter, gravitational waves and other stellar objects. It will also play a role in collecting orbit trajectory, space signals and key data for China's future manned space missions.

China houses the world's largest single-dish telescope－the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST－in a natural basin in Pingtang county, Guizhou province.

The Qitai facility will be much smaller than FAST, but it will cover more than 75 percent of the sky and be able to track star positions due to its ability to move its dish, according to the observatory. Stationary telescopes can only detect the swath of the universe that passes directly overhead.

However, designing a large rotatable telescope is no easy task. Engineers must figure out how to steadily balance a telescope dish weighing thousands of tons and full of sensitive equipment at awkward angles, according to NASA data.

One hundred meters is about the maximum size for safely and accurately controlling a moving radio dish, the US space agency said. It added that operating a rotatable telescope can also be extremely expensive. The Green Bank Telescope costs about $10 million a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

Chang'e-5T1 is alive in lunar orbit and can easily be received on 2 s-band frequencies (sometimes one, sometimes both) as soon as the moon is visible and the orbiter is not behind the moon. At least one of the beacons is always on. Of course nobody knows if the thing is doing anything except beaconing. Here is a spectrogram from Dec. 1st, 2017 showing a full pass in front of the moon. The vertical lines are receiver artifacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's third space launch in five days carries land survey satellite to orbit*

by Andrew Jones Jan 13, 2018 01:43 JIUQUAN CASC REMOTE SENSING





The LKW-2 satellite launched by a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan launch site in December 2017. _CGWIC_

China completed its third space launch within five days on Saturday, with the LKW-3 remote sensing satellite being lofted by a Long March 2D rocket from Jiuquan.

Launch of the Long March 2D carrier rocket took place at 07:10 UTC (15:10 local time) on January 13 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in the Gobi Desert.

China's major space contractor confirmed launch success within the hour, with the LKW-3 satellite, a third 'land survey satellite', sent towards a Sun-synchronous orbit.

The mission completes a successful first week of space activity in what is expected to be an unprecedentedly busy year for China, with more than 40 launches possible.

Jiuquan was the third of China's launch sites to be in action in recent days, following the launch of a pair of SuperView-1 (Gaojing-1) optical Earth observations satellites from Taiyuan on Tuesday, and Friday's dual Beidou-3 GNSS satellite launch, which saw a used booster drop perilously close to a townin Guangxi.

*LKW satellites*

Little is known about the LKW-3 satellite, which follows the launches of LKW-1 and LKW-2 in December. Chinese media tersely state that the craft will be used for 'remote sensing exploration of land resources'.

Some observers understand the satellite to be a Yaogan series remote sensing satellite, and thus designed for reconnaissance purposes for the country's military.

The satellites were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), which researches, development, and manufactures satellites and spacecraft and is a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme.

The Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), another CASC owned entity, developed the Long March 2D launch vehicle.






Land Survey Satellite-1 after separation from the Long March 2D second stage and prior to deployment of solar panels. _CCTV/Youtube_

Saturday's launch was 263rd for China's Long March rocket families, with the first taking place on April 24, 1970. Of these, 249 have been successful, with eight failures and six partial failures, with an overall success rate of 94.7 percent.

*40 Chinese launches in 2018*

CASC is aiming to launch around 35 times in 2018, with further missions from sister enterprise and defence contractor CASIC (through subsidiary EXPACE) and launch debuts from commercial companies Landspace and One Space.

This means that China could launch more than 40 times and, if so, would almost double its record for space launches in a year, which stands at 22 set in 2016.

The major missions include return to flight of the heavy-lift Long March 5rocket, the Chang'e-4 lunar far side mission and multiple launches of Beidounavigation satellites. A first sea launch will also be attempted.

China's next launch is also expected to take place at Jiuquan around January 19, with a solid-propellant Long March 11 to loft two Jilin-1 commercial Earth observation satellites, with one becoming the satellite to be named after a county (Deqing-1), Xiaoxing CubeSats for another commercial company, SpaceTY, a navigation communication integration technology test satellite named Quantutong-1 (QTT-1) developed by Tianji Research Institute, and possibly a Canadian passenger.





Xiaoxiang-1, named for Hunan Province, which hosts the satellite developer. _Courtesy of SPACETY_

The ambitious target reflects multiple expanding space programmes, a growing commercial space sector and a backlog from 2017.

China aimed for around 30 launches in 2017, but two launch issues - notably the failure of the second Long March 5 rocket - halted activities for 89 days.





Long March 5 Y2 after transfer from vertical assembly building to launch area. _CNS_

https://gbtimes.com/chinas-third-space-launch-in-five-days-carries-land-survey-satellite-to-orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China to build deep-space lab in Luxembourg *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-16 23:08:32_|_Editor: Lifang_





BEIJING, Jan. 16 (Xinhua) -- A leading Chinese science-technology institution announced Tuesday that it was going to establish a deep-space lab in Luxembourg.

The lab will focus on the coordinated design and analysis of deep-space probes, as well as the development of key technologies in exploring and utilizing space resources in the solar system, according to a press release from the National Space Science Center (NSSC) with the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

A memorandum of the cooperation was signed by the NSSC and the Luxembourg Ministry of the Economy Tuesday.

The memorandum also made arrangements on the operation of the lab and intellectual property rights.

Luxembourg launched a government initiative in 2016 to support the utilization of space resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China to launch first student satellite for scientific education *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-17 15:47:17_|_Editor: pengying_





NANJING, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first nano-satellite with primary and middle school students involved in the development and building process will be launched into space Friday.

The satellite, named after late Premier Zhou Enlai, was sent from its production base in Huai'an Youth Comprehensive Development Base in east China's Jiangsu Province to Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province Monday, where a CZ-11 solid fuel rocket is scheduled to put it into orbit Friday.

Twenty teenagers who participated in the development project accompanied the transport group to the launch center and will witness the lift-off.

Zhang Xiang, chief designer of the satellite, said that the nano-satellite, weighing 2 kilograms, is set to run in sun-synchronous orbit. Equipped with a HD optical camera, it can capture space photos with the highest resolution among those shot by other Chinese satellites for scientific education purpose.

Zhang said that the students had taken their spare time to join the development and groundbased simulation performance of the satellite, and had learnt to assemble and practice voice data transfer and telecommunication applications.

"A scientific satellite like this is like a teacher in space, carrying cameras or spectroscopes to study the upper atmosphere or to shoot space pictures of the stars. Students can grasp the mystery of the universe through the messages transmitted by the teacher," said Zhang, a professor with Nanjing University of Science and Engineering.

The satellite project was approved in 2016. The administration office of Huai'an Youth Comprehensive Development Base is the main organizer of the project. It is aiming to become the largest and most advanced youth aerospace science museum in China.

"The satellite not only offers an opportunity for local teenagers to engage in such an aerospace project, but stimulates enthusiasm in space science among all students in the schools," said Wang Qiming, director of the administration office.

"It is so much fun to know the secrets of a scientific satellite. I am proud of being part of the development," said Lu Ke, a member of the young team.

The student from the Huai'an Zhou Enlai Red Army Middle School is looking forward to watching the whole launch process Friday.

"Watching our satellite lifting off will be so cool that I will probably be moved into tears," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*ESA and China team up on typhoon-targeting imager*
17 January 2018


 
Prototype for ground testing​
ESA has teamed up with the Chinese Academy of Sciences to test an instrument capable of peering down from orbit through dense clouds and rain to sound the depths of typhoons and storms.

China’s National Space Science Center – an entity under the Academy – in Beijing has built a 3 m-diameter prototype millimetre-wave instrument for ground testing. A smaller ESA-led instrument that works on a separate, complementary frequency band was slotted into it, then the combined instrument underwent ground testing.

“China has an obvious interest in typhoons, and enhanced weather and climate forecasting is important to everyone,” explains Peter de Maagt, heading ESA’s Antennas and Sub-Millimetre Wave section.

 


Typhoon seen from space​
“We had both been pursuing approaches with many similarities, so collaboration on this ground-based demonstrator seemed like a logical next step.

“We will share all test data while ownership of the hardware remains with their respective designers. If this testing goes well, the next step would be a space mission.”

Flown in high orbit, this instrument would be able to gather 3D temperature and humidity soundings across the atmosphere, even regions obscured by bad weather, which are left as effective blind spots in current infrared satellite monitoring.

 


Most weather satellites are in geostationary orbit​
“Europe is currently flying mm-wave instruments on the low-orbiting MetOp satellites, but these cover only narrow swaths of Earth’s surface at any one time,” adds Peter.

“The ideal would be to fly a mm-wave instrument in geostationary orbit where weather satellites such as Europe’s Meteosats enjoy a continuous full-disc view of Earth. But geostationary orbit is some 36 000 km up, much too far away to deliver a usable resolution for any conventional, practically-sized mm-wave imager.”

As an alternative, both ESA and China have been investigating a principle called interferometry, involving separate signals from multiple antennas being precisely correlated together to produce a picture of otherwise impossible sharpness.

These antennas are mounted on a circular frame, then set rotating at a rate of once per minute, allowing them to fill in further details.

China’s 54 GHz 21-antenna instrument is called the Geostationary Interferometic Microwave Sounder II, while ESA’s is the 183 GHz 24-antenna Geosounder II, designed for ESA by Omnisys Instruments in Sweden.

“This Geosounder builds on the experience of a previous ESA-led project in 2010,” adds Peter.

 


Geosounder team​
“That 2010 array operated at 54 GHz, while this new version works at a more technically demanding 183 GHz. Its antennas were previously arranged in a Y-shape, now moved into a circular shape to fit with the Chinese array.”

This joint building and testing of an instrument with China is a first for ESA, but is well within the Agency’s skillset: different elements of space systems are routinely built by different companies across various countries, with their interfaces planned out in advance.

This ground demonstrator has an aluminium frame, but any spaceborne version would require ultrastable composite material to resist any structural distortion from orbital temperature extremes – the frame would have to remain perfectly aligned for interferometry to go on working.

“It is by working together that we can find solution to common societal problems like typhoons and extreme weather conditions,” comments Karl Bergquist of ESA’s External Relations Department.



ESA and China team up on typhoon-targeting imager / Space Engineering & Technology / Our Activities / ESA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China leader in satellite atomic clocks*

2018-01-19 09:15 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China leads development of satellite atomic clocks, researchers said Thursday.

BeiDou navigation satellites sent to orbit last week are fitted with the latest generation of rubidium and hydrogen atomic clocks developed by the Second Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.

Compared with the previous generation, the new clocks are smaller, lighter, perform much better and are among the world's best, Chinese scientists said.

Atomic clocks use vibrations of atoms to measure time. An accurate and ultra-stable set of atomic clocks is essential for global navigation satellite systems that require a high degree of precision.

BeiDou aims to rival the GPS of the United States, Russia's GLONASS and the European Union's Galileo as an alternative global satellite navigation system. It intends to cover Belt and Road countries by the end of 2018 and operate globally by around 2020 with a 35-satellite constellation.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-19/289051.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China to launch first student satellite for scientific education *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-17 15:47:17_|_Editor: pengying_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANJING, Jan. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's first nano-satellite with primary and middle school students involved in the development and building process will be launched into space Friday.
> 
> The satellite, named after late Premier Zhou Enlai, was sent from its production base in Huai'an Youth Comprehensive Development Base in east China's Jiangsu Province to Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province Monday, where a CZ-11 solid fuel rocket is scheduled to put it into orbit Friday.
> 
> Twenty teenagers who participated in the development project accompanied the transport group to the launch center and will witness the lift-off.
> 
> Zhang Xiang, chief designer of the satellite, said that the nano-satellite, weighing 2 kilograms, is set to run in sun-synchronous orbit. Equipped with a HD optical camera, it can capture space photos with the highest resolution among those shot by other Chinese satellites for scientific education purpose.
> 
> Zhang said that the students had taken their spare time to join the development and groundbased simulation performance of the satellite, and had learnt to assemble and practice voice data transfer and telecommunication applications.
> 
> "A scientific satellite like this is like a teacher in space, carrying cameras or spectroscopes to study the upper atmosphere or to shoot space pictures of the stars. Students can grasp the mystery of the universe through the messages transmitted by the teacher," said Zhang, a professor with Nanjing University of Science and Engineering.
> 
> The satellite project was approved in 2016. The administration office of Huai'an Youth Comprehensive Development Base is the main organizer of the project. It is aiming to become the largest and most advanced youth aerospace science museum in China.
> 
> "The satellite not only offers an opportunity for local teenagers to engage in such an aerospace project, but stimulates enthusiasm in space science among all students in the schools," said Wang Qiming, director of the administration office.
> 
> "It is so much fun to know the secrets of a scientific satellite. I am proud of being part of the development," said Lu Ke, a member of the young team.
> 
> The student from the Huai'an Zhou Enlai Red Army Middle School is looking forward to watching the whole launch process Friday.
> 
> "Watching our satellite lifting off will be so cool that I will probably be moved into tears," he said.
> 
> View attachment 448561
> 
> View attachment 448560​


CZ-11 reported to had launched.
Video -> 长征十一号的发射视频-来自China航天-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


>



Little scientists readying to build a BIG future!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

​人民日报 5分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
【转发祝贺！一箭六星！长征十一号固体运载火箭“一箭六星”发射成功



】今日12时12分，酒泉卫星发射中心，中国运载火箭技术研究院抓总研制的长征十一号固体运载火箭“一箭六星”发射任务圆满成功，将吉林一号视频07星、08星和四颗小卫星精确送入预定轨道。此次发射是我国长征系列运载火箭第264次发射。(余建斌)
*
People's daily weibo *
[CZ-11 Solid fueled Launch Vehicle "One rocket six satellite" Successfully Launched!!]
At 12:12 hours today, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology(CALT) developed CZ-11 Launch Vehicle "Six-satellite" mission was a success at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. The Jilin-1 07 and 08 video satellite and four other small satellites were accurately put into orbit. This launch is the 264th launch of our long march series of launch vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Watch: Intense trainings and tests for astronauts in China*
CGTN Published on Jan 21, 2018

The Astronaut Center of China has released a video showing tests and trainings astronauts have to go through. It expects China's space station to be completed in 2020.





*20 years of China's manned space program! Get what astronauts have to say*
New China TV Published on Jan 21, 2018

The astronaut brigade of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) marks the 20th anniversary of its founding. Astronauts celebrate the ocassion in their own way. Find out. 






* China to select astronauts for its space station *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-22 14:19:25_|_Editor: pengying_





BEIJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- China will begin selection for the next generation of astronauts who will train to work on the country's planned space station, according to Monday's China Daily.

Yang Liwei, deputy director of the China Manned Space Agency and the first Chinese astronaut in space, was quoted as saying the selection work will begin soon and that Chinese scientists and engineers will be eligible to apply.

"We plan to select suitable candidates from space industry companies, research entities and universities and train them into engineers and payload specialists capable of working on the space station," he said during an open day at Beijing's Astronaut Center of China.

"Those who want to apply for an engineer's post will need a master's degree, while candidates for payload specialists will need a doctoral degree," he said. "They will also have at least three years of work experience."

The country is developing and building parts of a manned space station and plans to start assembling it in space in 2020. The station is scheduled to become fully operational around 2022, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China develops communications satellite tech edge*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-24

China has become a leader in the cutting-edge technology of space-based, high-speed information transmission thanks to an advanced satellite, according to the National Space Administration.

The Shijian 13 communication satellite has conducted the world's first experiment on high-orbit laser communication, a technology crucial to enabling a spacecraft to send, receive and transmit a large quantity of data with ground stations, the administration said in a statement on Tuesday.

The experiment was one of the 11 technological demonstration programs made by Shijian 13, which is orbiting nearly 40,000 kilometers above the Earth, since it was lifted atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province in April. It proved that the satellite is capable of carrying out steady, high-speed and high-quality transmission of information with the ground.

The fastest transmission speed recorded during the experiment was five gigabytes of data per second, which means a user could download a high-resolution movie within one second.

The administration said that the laser equipment was designed by Ma Jing and Tan Liying, two professors from Harbin Institute of Technology, and that the devices are the world's best of their kind in this field.

Shijian 13, developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and based on its DFH-3B communications satellite platform, has been called the country's most advanced communications satellite by the administration.

Weighing 4.6 metric tons, the satellite is expected to operate in a geostationary orbit for 15 years. It features a Ka-band broadband communications system capable of transmitting 20 gigabytes of data per second, exceeding the total capacity of all the country's previous communications satellites.

Shijian 13 uses an electric propulsion system, which allows it to carry more scientific instruments than previous satellites. At present, most satellites rely on chemical propulsion, which requires a relatively large amount of fuel that occupies space which could otherwise be used for scientific payloads.

Shijian 13 has been used to give 15 schools in southwestern China access to the internet, the administration said, explaining that students at those schools could not reach the internet because their schools are out of the reach of ground-based communications networks.

Wang Min, deputy head of the Institute of Telecommunication Satellite under the China Academy of Space Technology, previously said China plans to establish a constellation of advanced communications satellites based on the more advanced DFH 4 and DFH 5 platforms by 2025 and, after the plan is fulfilled, people will be able to use high-quality Wi-Fi services anywhere and anytime, including on bullet trains and planes.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201801/24/WS5a67d28da3106e7dcc136250.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Watch: Intense trainings and tests for astronauts in China*
> CGTN Published on Jan 21, 2018
> 
> The Astronaut Center of China has released a video showing tests and trainings astronauts have to go through. It expects China's space station to be completed in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20 years of China's manned space program! Get what astronauts have to say*
> New China TV Published on Jan 21, 2018
> 
> The astronaut brigade of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) marks the 20th anniversary of its founding. Astronauts celebrate the ocassion in their own way. Find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * China to select astronauts for its space station *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-22 14:19:25_|_Editor: pengying_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- China will begin selection for the next generation of astronauts who will train to work on the country's planned space station, according to Monday's China Daily.
> 
> Yang Liwei, deputy director of the China Manned Space Agency and the first Chinese astronaut in space, was quoted as saying the selection work will begin soon and that Chinese scientists and engineers will be eligible to apply.
> 
> "We plan to select suitable candidates from space industry companies, research entities and universities and train them into engineers and payload specialists capable of working on the space station," he said during an open day at Beijing's Astronaut Center of China.
> 
> "Those who want to apply for an engineer's post will need a master's degree, while candidates for payload specialists will need a doctoral degree," he said. "They will also have at least three years of work experience."
> 
> The country is developing and building parts of a manned space station and plans to start assembling it in space in 2020. The station is scheduled to become fully operational around 2022, according to the report.


Damn, it's been 20 years? Wow, I still remember the day I watched the first Chinese go into space. Brings back some memories, so proud about how far we have traveled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China conducts 1st two-way high-speed laser comm test*

2018-01-24 10:24

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China announced Tuesday that it has successfully conducted the world's first two-way high-speed laser communication test, using a laser communication terminal installed on high-throughput satellite Shijian-13 orbiting 40,000 kilometers above Earth, marking the satellite's official use.

The successful test shows that the country is at the forefront when it comes to high-speed space information transmission, according to an article posted on the official WeChat public account of the equipment development branch of China's People's Liberation Army Daily.

Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based space communication expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the satellite, transmitting information on the KA band, can carry more data and has great anti-jamming capabilities compared to traditional ground-based technologies that use lower frequency C and KU bands, enabling better internet access for passengers of planes and high-speed trains.

The laser communication can also facilitate communication in space, laying a great foundation for the country's future space probe projects, Pang added.

The website of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense said Tuesday that the communication satellite officially started operating following the test, and will strongly support China's space power-building and Broadband China projects.

The satellite will provide services mainly for customers in China, covering a range of fields including the Chinese companies' private networks and remote education, the administration said.

The test was conducted by a Chinese laser communication research team led by Ma Jing and Tan Liying, both professors at the Harbin Institute of Technology, and has overcome many problems including satellite motion and platform vibrations in stabilizing the linking track from the satellite to the recipient station on the ground.

*It achieved an average reception margin of 2.5 seconds and a 100 percent stable link lasted an hour, with a maximum transmission speed of five gigabytes per second and great accuracy*, the WeChat article said.

China Satellite Communication Company has successfully set up 15 education projects for schools in remote areas, including Northwest China's Gansu Province, connecting these schools with fast broadband internet service, the website said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-24/289756.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's first successful lunar laser ranging accomplished*

2018-01-24 12:46

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China has accomplished its first successful Lunar Laser Ranging (LLR), with a 1.2-meter telescope laser ranging system.

Based on the signals of laser pulses reflected by the lunar retro-reflector planted by the U.S. manned mission Apollo 15, the applied astronomy group from the Yunnan Observatories measured the distance between the Apollo 15 retro-reflector and the Yunnan Observatories ground station to be 385823.433 kilometers to 387119.600 kilometers, from 9:25 p.m. to 10:31 p.m. Beijing Time, on Jan. 22, 2018.

Theoretically, LLR measures the distance between the Earth and the moon by calculating the time a laser pulse takes to travel from a ground station on Earth to a retro-reflector on the moon and back again.

LLR technology traverses fields such as laser and photoelectric detection, automatic control and space orbiting. Compared to other methods, LLR can achieve the highest accuracy of distance measurement between the Earth and the moon.

"Although LLR in China has not achieved the same level as pioneering countries like the U.S., our initial success still means the progress, which started from scratch," said Li Yuqiang, an associate researcher with Yunnan Observatories.

Results of LLR are vital to advanced research in astro-geodynamics, Earth-moon system dynamics and lunar physics. Until China made its first LLR, only the United States, France and Italy had successfully harnessed the technology.

The LLR was conducted in the context of China preparing to launch the Chang'e-4 lunar probe in 2018. The lunar probe will undertake the first soft landing on the far side of the moon, conduct in-situ and roving detection, as well as relay communication at the Earth-moon Lagrangian 2 (L2) point.

"In the near future, China will plant its own retro-reflector on the moon, which will further boost the development of LLR in China," Li said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-24/289801.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*中国首台商用火箭液体姿控发动机整机试车成功*

2018-01-24 16:40:40

【观察者网军工频道】2018年1月22日，由北京零壹空间科技有限公司（以下简称零壹空间）自主研制的中国首台商用火箭液体姿控发动机整机试车成功。继2017年12月圆满完成固体火箭发动机整体试车后，零壹空间又在液体火箭发动机的研制工作上取得实质性进展。观察者网此前报道中的那个“漂亮的小东西”，终于成功地证明了自己。






本次试验的姿控发动机（零壹空间提供）

试车结果表明推力室稳态和脉冲工作性能稳定、系统参数调整计算正确，验证了姿控动力系统设计方案的合理性和正确性。为2018年即将首飞的OS-M火箭动力系统及OS-X系列亚轨道飞行器验证平台配套的研发奠定了坚实的基础。

姿控发动机具有比冲高、推力配置灵活、可多次启动等特点，一般用于运载火箭末级、上面级、导弹和卫星等飞行器的姿态控制和末速度修正；此外还可以用于空间飞行器对接、离轨和再入飞行、空间碎片减缓控制等多种用途，是火箭末级和空间飞行器不可或缺的动力系统产品。






试车现场（零壹空间提供）

零壹空间的动力工程师历时6个月，先后完成了主要组合件、系统、总装设计、生产和检测试验。为验证OS-M火箭的姿控动力系统设计方案的合理性，在过去的1个月内先后开展了推力装置单机地面试车和姿控动力系统整机地面试车。推力装置单机试车验证了推力室和电磁阀方案的可行性，考核了长程、脉冲工作以及起动、关机性能。姿控动力系统整机试车考核了整机系统工作协调性。

*零壹空间CEO舒畅透露，由公司自主研制的OS-X火箭将于2018年6月进行首次商业发射，实现中国民营商业航天领域零的突破。*

另外，2018年OS-X火箭已经确定3次发射任务，OS-M系列火箭也将于2018年底前后进行首次发射。

零壹空间是中国第一家营业执照上写着“运载火箭及其他航天器”的民营企业，专注于智能小型运载火箭的研制，旨在为全球商用微小卫星提供高性价比的发射服务。公司目前在市场上已取得相关进展，陆续获得近10家订单，并与国内多家主流卫星研制及应用服务机构和企业达成意向发射服务协议。2017年12月22日，自主研制的固体火箭发动机整机试车成功，标志着零壹空间成为国内首家掌握固体火箭发动机核心技术的民营企业。

*China launches remote sensing satellites*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-01-25 15:40:09|Editor: pengying

XICHANG, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- China launched a series of Yaogan-30 remote sensing satellites at 1:39 p.m.(Beijing Time) Thursday on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

A micro-nano 1A satellite was also sent into space along with the Yaogan-30 satellites.

The satellites have successfully entered their preset orbit.

They will conduct electromagnetic environmental probes and other experiments.

The launch was the 265th mission for the Long March rocket family.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-01/25/c_136924133.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*February 2 (~07:30) - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - ZH-1 Zhangheng-1 (ESEM Experimental Satellite on Electromagnetism Monitoring); Fengmaniu-1; Shaonian Xing (Youth Star); ÑuSat-4 'Ada' (Aleph-1 4); ÑuSat-5 'Maryam' (Aleph-1 5); GomX-4A (Ulloriaq); GomX-4B*

*February 2 (~07:30) - CZ-2D - JSLC, LC43/603 - ZH-1 Zhangheng-1 (ESEM Experimental Satellite on Electromagnetism Monitoring); Fengmaniu-1; Shaonian Xing (Youth Star); ÑuSat-4 'Ada' (Aleph-1 4); ÑuSat-5 'Maryam' (Aleph-1 5); GomX-4A (Ulloriaq); GomX-4B*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*200 days on 'moon': China life support lab breaks record*

2018-01-26 14:18 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





Volunteers have work handover in the simulated space "cabin" Yuegong-1 at Beihang University in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Two men and two women volunteered and spent 200 days in a simulated space lab in Beijing, setting a world record for the longest stay in a self-contained "cabin."

The biomedicine students from Beihang University, the second group of volunteers staying in Yuegong-1, also known as Lunar Palace 1, completed the second phase of its 365-day on-ground experiment Friday.

The first group of volunteers, who had previously stayed in the cabin for 60 days, re-entered the cabin Friday to the replace the second group, starting the third and final phase which will last 105 days.

The experiment was designed to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS), in which animals, plants and microorganisms co-exist, works in a lunar environment, as well as the physical and mental conditions of humans in such an environment.

Water and food can be recycled within the system, creating an Earth-like environment.

A successful 105-day trial was conducted in 2014.

Liu Hong, chief designer of Yuegong-1, said *the purpose of the new program was to test the stability of the BLSS when "astronauts" take turns living in the cabin.*

"The longer-than-ever stage, during which time three unexpected blackouts happened, has challenged the system as well as the psychological status of the volunteers, but they withstood the test," Liu said.

The stage has broken the record set by an experiment of the former Soviet Union, in which three people stayed for 180 days in a similar closed ecosystem in the early 1970s.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-26/290244.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ​人民日报 5分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【转发祝贺！一箭六星！长征十一号固体运载火箭“一箭六星”发射成功
> 
> 
> 
> 】今日12时12分，酒泉卫星发射中心，中国运载火箭技术研究院抓总研制的长征十一号固体运载火箭“一箭六星”发射任务圆满成功，将吉林一号视频07星、08星和四颗小卫星精确送入预定轨道。此次发射是我国长征系列运载火箭第264次发射。(余建斌)
> *
> People's daily weibo *
> [CZ-11 Solid fueled Launch Vehicle "One rocket six satellite" Successfully Launched!!]
> At 12:12 hours today, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology(CALT) developed CZ-11 Launch Vehicle "Six-satellite" mission was a success at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. The Jilin-1 07 and 08 video satellite and four other small satellites were accurately put into orbit. This launch is the 264th launch of our long march series of launch vehicles.


*China to launch 60 Jilin-1 video satellites by 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-01-27 16:12:27|Editor: Yurou





CHANGCHUN, Jan. 27 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch 60 Jilin-1 video satellites by 2020, the satellite developer said at the ongoing legislative session of northeast China's Jilin Province.

The high-resolution optical remote sensing satellites were independently developed by Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd. for commercial use.

Currently, China has launched 10 Jilin-1 satellites into space.

In October 2015, four Jilin-1 commercial satellites were sent into space. In January 2017, Jilin-1 Video 03 was launched, and Jilin-1 Video 04, 05 and 06 were put into predetermined orbits in November last year.

In January 2018, Jilin-1 Video 07 and 08 were also launched into a preset orbit to provide remote sensing data and products for government and industry users in conjunction with eight satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From a recent TV program on China future space station.









































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Insight-HXMT Officially Begins Science Operation*
Jan 30, 2018

China's first X-ray astronomy satellite, the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), also known as _Insight_, completed its five-month period of in-orbit calibration and test observations and was officially handed over to the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) for science operation on January 30th, 2018.

_Insight_ was launched on June 15th 2017 at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China. Weighing nearly 2.5 metric tons, the telescope operates in a 550 km near-Earth orbit. It is jointly funded by the China National Space Administration and the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

During the commissioning period, the satellite functioned well and all the technical parameters met the design specifications. The effective detecting energy range, energy resolution and time resolution exceeded the design parameters. The energy resolution of the High Energy X-ray telescope (HE) and the Low Energy X-ray telescope (LE) match the quality of the best such instruments internationally.

In the last five months, _Insight_ joined with the NuSTAR, INTEGRAL and Swift satellites in a series of tests, and obtained a large amount of observational data, including a survey of the galactic plane, neutron stars, black holes, and solar flares, and detected more than 30 gamma-ray bursts. _Insight_ monitored the source area of the gravitational wave event GW170817 thoroughly, with the largest effective area and highest time resolution of all the instruments in the 0.2-5 MeV range. This significantly contributed to the global campaign which led to the first observation of a binary neutron-star merger (GW170817).

In June 2016, the _Insight_ satellite team released their first announcement on the core scientific observation proposals. A total of 90 proposals were received from 16 institutes, colleges and universities, with a total demand for nearly 7 years of observation.

The results of the proposal evaluations were announced at the first scientific conference for HXMT users in January. Following review and selection, observations for the first year of operation of the satellite have been scheduled.

China's plan for high energy astrophysical space observations, "Discovering the Extreme Universe", has three major steps. Following _Insight_, the second project is the enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry mission (eXTP), which is currently in research and development and is scheduled for launch in 2025. The final step includes two satellites, Hot Universe Baryon Survey (HUBS) and Space Cosmic microwave background Polarimetry Telescope (SCPT), scheduled for launch in 2030 and 2036 respectively.



Insight-HXMT Officially Begins Science Operation---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

Off the tether and smoother, thanks to AI.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958727954363703299

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China to launch a seismo-electromagnetic probe on Friday along with ESA, Danish, Argentine, commercial and student CubeSats | GBTimes
















​*China launches electromagnetic satellite to study earthquake precursors*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 16:18:47|Editor: Lifang




JIUQUAN, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched its first seismo-electromagnetic satellite to study seismic precursors, which might help establish a ground-space earthquake monitoring and forecasting network in the future.

A Long March-2D rocket launched at 15:51 from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in northwest China's Gobi Desert, carried the 730-kilogram China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite (CSES) into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of about 500 kilometers.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959346796328779776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China launches electromagnetic satellite to study earthquake precursors*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 16:38:53|Editor: Lifang




by Xinhua writers Quan Xiaoshu, Liu Wei

JIUQUAN, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched its first seismo-electromagnetic satellite to study seismic precursors, which might help establish a ground-space earthquake monitoring and forecasting network in the future.

A Long March-2D rocket launched at 15:51 from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in northwest China's Gobi Desert, carried the 730-kilogram China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite (CSES) into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of about 500 kilometers.

Known as Zhangheng 1 in Chinese, it will help scientists monitor the electromagnetic field, ionospheric plasma and high-energy particles for an expected mission life of five years, said Zhao Jian, a senior official with China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The satellite is named after Zhang Heng, a renowned scholar of the East Han Dynasty (25-220), who pioneered earthquake studies by inventing the first ever seismoscope in the year 132.

Zhangheng 1 will record electromagnetic data associated with earthquakes above 6 magnitude in China and those above 7 magnitude around the world, in a bid to identify patterns in the electromagnetic disturbances in the near-Earth environment, Zhao said.

Covering the latitude area between 65 degrees north and 65 degrees south, it will focus on Chinese mainland, areas within 1,000 kilometers to China's land borders and two major global earthquake belts.

Zhangheng 1 was funded by CNSA, developed by China Earthquake Administration (CEA) and produced by DFH Satellite Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

Based on a CAST2000 platform, Zhangheng 1 is a cubic satellite, 1.4 meters on each side. It has a single solar panel and six booms, which will deploy and keep electromagnetic detectors more than 4 meters away from the satellite, said Zhou Feng, a senior manager with DFH Satellite Company.

It carries a high-precision magnetometer, a search-coil magnetometer and electric field probes to measure components and intensity of the magnetic and electric fields. It is also equipped with a Langmuir probe, a plasma analyzer, a GNSS occultation receiver and a tri-band beacon to measure in-situ plasma and ionospheric profile as well, Zhou said.

It also carries high-energy particle detectors, some of which are provided by Italian partners, and a magnetic field calibration device developed in Austria, according to Zhou.




​*China launches first shared education satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 17:14:06|Editor: Lifang




JIUQUAN, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's first shared education satellite, Young Pioneer 1, carried by the Long March-2D rocket, was launched into space from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center Friday afternoon.

The 3-kg CubeSat (100 * 100 * 340mm), Young Pioneer 1, enters an orbit of 502 km above the Earth. The rocket also carried Zhangheng 1, an electromagnetic satellite to study earthquake data, and five other miniaturized satellites.

Young Pioneer 1 was manufactured and tested by Commsat, a Beijing-based private satellite company funded by the Xi'an Institute of Optics and Precision Mechanics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

It will perform wireless storage and transmission of radio waves at UV frequency, space imaging and the verification of user links to the Internet of Things, said Xie Tao, founder and CEO of Commsat.

After in-orbit tests, Young Pioneer 1 will share its data resources with primary and secondary schools and other education institutions equipped with sub-stations in China. It will provide students with experiences like wireless communication and space photography, Xie said.

"Since our company is based in an industrial park for start-ups, Young Pioneer 1 could also be seen as China's first satellite made in a warehouse," Xie said.

After working for the state-run China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation for more than a decade, Xie resigned in 2014 and set up his own company in June 2015.

The shift from state-run companies to entrepreneurial warehouse indicates the increasing diversity and opportunities in China's aerospace industry.

Xie believes his company, a pioneer of commercial satellites, is more market-oriented, closer to the public and "down to earth."

"We have equipped Young Pioneer 1 with an intelligent CPU chip that will enable the satellite to restart if problems occur, just like a smart phone. In the future, the chips will be upgraded very quickly, which will help us make more intelligent nanosatellites with more functions," he said.

"To cut costs, commercial satellites also use cheaper components and parts, unlike state space missions, which are usually of strategic importance and must have no mistakes," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists create global carbon dioxide distribution diagram*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 19:04:40|Editor: Jiaxin




BEIJING, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have analyzed data from the country's carbon satellite and created the first global carbon dioxide distribution diagrams.

The diagrams aim to provide satellite data support to research on climate change and carbon emissions, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said Friday.

The diagram for April 2017 showed that the northern hemisphere had higher carbon dioxide levels than the southern hemisphere.

The carbon dioxide level of northern hemisphere showed a tendency of decreasing from spring to summer, indicating more carbons were absorbed by the ecosystem, according to scientists.

The diagrams indicate that the regions with frequent human activity had higher carbon dioxide levels.

On Dec. 22, 2016, China launched a carbon dioxide monitoring satellite from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert. China was the third country, after Japan and the United States, to monitor greenhouse gases using its own satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*East Asia VLBI Radio Telescope Network to Start Scientific Commission*
Feb 05, 2018

East Asia Very Long Baseline Interferometry (EA VLBI Network, EAVN), a network composed of 21 radio telescopes from China, Japan and South Korea, has been astronomically operational and will begin scientific commissioning soon, according to information released recently.

The fully-operated EAVN, with diverse sub-array configurations and frequency setups, is expected to cover a wide range of areas including maser studies (e.g. hydroxyl, methanol, water from star forming regions and SiO masers in late-type stars, and extragalactic maser sources), transients (e.g. pulsars, supernovae, and gamma-ray bursts), jets of active galactic nucleus, space exploration and tracking, astrometry and geodesy.

Some new telescopes are under construction (e.g., 110 meter telescope in Xinjiang, China) or planned (Thailand VLBI network, the expansion of KVN), continuously enlarging the EAVN family and increasing its performance significantly.

EAVN’s full operation will yield a high angular resolution similar to a telescope with an effective diameter of thousands kilometers.

“Compared with some existing VLBI networks, the EAVN is in a state of gradual, steady growth over the past few years. It not only integrates the resources and expertise in East Asia, but also fosters stronger regional collaboration in order to maximize science and technology developmental gains.” said Dr. AN Tao, a researcher from the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

AN and his collaborators on the project, Dr. SOHN Bong Won (Korea) and Dr. IMAI Hiroshi (Japan), published a paper on _Nature Astronomy_, introducing the capabilities and prospects of the network.

The EAVN is expected to play a major role in building a worldwide radio telescope network for the next generation. Such academic collaborations in East Asia will provide a great opportunity to expand the discovery fields in astronomy and space science and form a successful model of international academic collaborations with a sustainable operation scheme. 



Figure: The geographical distribution of the EAVN telescopes, including 21 telescopes with sizes ranging between 11m and 500 m (FAST), with baselines spanning between ~6 - 5000 km, typically operational in the 2.3 - 43 GHz (ten billion Hz) frequencies. The highest resolution is about 0.5 mas at 22 GHz. More telescopes in the near future will even broaden the science capability of EAVN. (Image by AN Tao et al.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Astronomers ready to unveil prototype radio dish for landmark observatory*
By Sarah Wild
Feb. 5, 2018 , 1:50 PM


Artist’s conception of the portion of the Square Kilometer Array to be built in South Africa.
SKA Organisation

A landmark radio astronomy project is about to unveil its first prototype dish antenna.

Tomorrow, researchers and engineers with the Square Kilometre Array (SKA)—to be the largest radio telescope in the world—will inaugurate the dish at a test site in Shijiazhuang, China. And they expect to erect a sister prototype in South Africa by April. But funding, technical, and bureaucratic challenges have forced planners to downsize the first phase of the SKA—envisioned to include hundreds of dishes in South Africa and thousands in Australia—and delay completion by at least 2 years, to 2026.

Still, SKA officials are thrilled to see the first prototypes appear. “It’s great to actually see metal being deployed,” says Phil Diamond, director-general of the SKA Organisation, based in Manchester, U.K. “This is the culmination of a 5-year design program.”

When complete, the SKA will be much more sensitive than current radio telescopes that collect electromagnetic signals from space. In the first phase, Australia is expected to host some 130,000 dishes designed to collect low-frequency signals, while South Africa will host nearly 200 midfrequency dishes. Planners hope to substantially increase those numbers in a second phase. Researchers will use data collected by the linked arrays to investigate a wide range of questions, including what happened just after the big bang and whether there is other life in the universe.

The €674 million project, now backed by 10 partner countries, originally hoped to begin construction in 2018. But that date was pushed back to 2020 as a result of organizational hurdles, including negotiations over how intellectual property and contracts will be allocated to partner countries, and funding troubles forced a downsizing. Diamond says those issues have been resolved, but that countries still need to sign the legal documents.

In the meantime, the first prototype midfrequency dish, built by Chinese company CETC54 in collaboration European partner companies, will be unveiled tomorrow in China, to be joined within a few months by a second prototype in South Africa. The Chinese-led consortium’s design won out against Canadian and South African competitors, in part because of the dish’s superior structural integrity. The midfrequency dishes will need to survive the telescope’s 50-year operational life, so they will be rigorously tested.

Researchers expect to spend at least 6 months, and likely more, testing the two prototypes before attempting to move to full-scale production. “They’re at the start of a long road,” says Tony Beasley, head of the U.S. National Radio Astronomy Observatory in Charlottesville, Virginia. (The United States is not a SKA partner.) “You need to make sure design is correct.”


Astronomers ready to unveil prototype radio dish for landmark observatory | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Guizhou applies to set up SKA Asian center*

2018-02-08 10:00 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Southwest China's Guizhou Province, home to the world's largest single-dish radio telescope FAST, will apply to build an Asian center for the Square Kilometer Array (SKA) this year.

An array is a collection of telescopes and instruments spread over a wide area, working in concert with one another. The SKA is an international effort by 20 countries, including China, to build the world's largest radio telescope using arrays.

Australia and South Africa have already started work on their arrays.

Construction of the SKA proper is expected to begin this year with observations commencing in 2020.

The SKA will be able to detect faint radio waves from deep space with a sensitivity about 50 times greater than that of the orbiting Hubble telescope. Individual radio telescopes will be linked to create a total collecting area of about 1 million square meters.

Guizhou's science and technology department together with the Gui'an New Area hope to build an SKA Asian center in the province, taking advantage of the preeminence of FAST in the field.

Guizhou, one of the least developed regions in China, has become a leader in big data with a suitable climate, power supply and network infrastructure. Apple and Huawei have big data centers there.

"The SKA will generate at least 1,000 times more data than FAST," said Zhi Qijun, head of the school of physics and electronic science, Guizhou Normal University. "The SKA will be a challenge to both software and hardware of big data centers as it sets much higher requirement for transmission, storage, and processing."

Hosting the SKA Asian center could take Guizhou to the very front of the big data industry, Zhi added.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-08/291969.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *China's Mars, Asteroid, Jupiter and Uranus Exploration Program*



*China's Jupiter Exploration Mission*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p0-jpg.453119/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ Internal Charging Evaluation in Jupiter Exploration Mission







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/1-jpg.453120/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 木星环绕探测任务中的内带电风险评估







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p2-jpg.453121/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 木星空间辐射环境







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p3-jpg.453122/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 内带电仿真分析方法







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p4-jpg.453123/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 木星轨道内带电结果







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p5-jpg.453124/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 赤道面轨道的内带电过程







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p6-jpg.453125/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1



▲ 结论


http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1


----------



## Akasa

I am anxiously waiting for the ignition test of the >4-meter-diameter solid rocket motor that was apparently planned for next week. Any recent updates yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Latest video from Tiangong-1*









Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rP_HKv7GmA



▲ Tiangong 1 space station, passing by the star Unukalha ( Cor Serpentis.). Published on Feb 13, 2018

http://satobs.org/seesat/Feb-2018/0132.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Latest astrophotographies from China's 2 orbital space laboratories: Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=9ae44ec5948faada7b8ca72648b540e2
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTVQUoLVQAEYjbG.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/951756393928736769
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報0.5等級、南西から北東へ。最高通過点高度67°(方位327°)。18:28~18:29 頃、太陽高度-12。ほとんど雲に隠れましたが影に入る前に見えました。 露出20秒x4枚 SiriusComp 64 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング #人工衛星 #TIANGONG #落下中



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 12 January 2018, 18:28-18:29 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/2.8, ISO 640, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 0.5







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=9ae44ec5948faada7b8ca72648b540e2
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVgmzNyV4AAfQ2W.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/961561482046578688
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。予報1.9等級, 最高通過点高度35°。南西からオリオン座の下を通り南東へ。目視出来ましたが近くの野焼きの煙を食らってコントラスト低下したのでかなり画像調整。 #人工衛星 #TIANGONG #アストロトレーサー



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass under Orion captured from Tanegashima on 8 February 2018, 19:03:23 JST, 84 seconds, f/3.2, ISO 1250, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Akasa said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the ignition test of the >4-meter-diameter solid rocket motor that was apparently planned for next week. Any recent updates yet?



*First Photo Of The 4.2 Meters Diameter Kuaizhou-21 Stage*


*"*_







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=ba7c656eb516ec075e32619b1620d406
https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/qum...SicribnEoPw/640?wx_fmt=png&wxfrom=5&wx_lazy=1
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eSR5wdkiW79ZJqFxLphxbA
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2460050-1-1.html



▲ CASIC Fourth Academy's (航天科工集团四院) Deputy General Manager Liu Shiquan (刘石泉副总经理) visited on 19 February 2018, the carbon fiber industrial park







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=ba7c656eb516ec075e32619b1620d406
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201802/22/114555nvijsvpvcvi591py.jpg
https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/qum...gfgsfEPMHnw/640?wx_fmt=png&wxfrom=5&wx_lazy=1
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eSR5wdkiW79ZJqFxLphxbA
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2460050-1-1.html



▲ CASIC Fourth Academy's (航天科工集团四院) Deputy General Manager Liu Shiquan (刘石泉副总经理) visited on 19 February 2018, the carbon fiber industrial park







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=ba7c656eb516ec075e32619b1620d406
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201802/22/114551aazmuhmum2ui2uj2.jpg
https://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz_png/qum...cPfxgmjEHdA/640?wx_fmt=png&wxfrom=5&wx_lazy=1
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eSR5wdkiW79ZJqFxLphxbA
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2460050-1-1.html



▲ CASIC Fourth Academy's (航天科工集团四院) Deputy General Manager Liu Shiquan (刘石泉副总经理) visited on 19 February 2018, the carbon fiber industrial park

2018-2-22 11:49 编辑

航天科工集团刘石泉副总经理在孙建江执行总裁等领导的陪同下，参观了精功碳纤维产业园缠绕车间和碳纤维复合材料检测中心项目工地，进一步了解了快舟火箭超大筒体项目的生产情况和下一步生产计划，对项目的进展情况予以充分肯定，并提出了更高要求。在参观过程中，刘石泉副总经理向节日期间坚守在工作岗位的工人们送上了慰问品，并向他们表达了新春的问候，祝福他们在新的一年里身体健康、阖家欢乐。同时，希望他们再接再厉、坚守岗位、加快生产，保质保量完成生产任务。

CASIC Fourth Academy's (航天科工集团四院) Deputy General Manager Liu Shiquan (刘石泉副总经理) visited on 19 February 2018, the carbon fiber industrial park, on the occasion of the most auspicious Chinese New Year 2018.
He was informed on the latest progress made on development and also production of China's Kuaizhou heavy solid propellant launch vehicle program.
He expressed the need to achieve even higher results. He also presented to the unit workers' New Year gifts and wished them good luck and good health in the coming year.

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2460050-1-1.html
*,,*​​_
On the occasion of the most auspicious 2018 Chinese New Year, CASIC 4th Academy will proceed with the first test of key technologies of its latest 4.2 meters diameter solid propellant rocket engine, to be followed in the second half of 2018 by a full scale ground static firing.
This booster will be the world's largest solid fuel rocket engine, dwarfing the U.S.' 3.7 meters diameter engine.
The said engine will allow the Kuaizhou-21 launcher to place 20 tons in LEO, and even 70 tons in LEO with Kuaizhou-31.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=193c290cb6999ad68af45fb250536b6f
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2017/04/28/1493390370927591.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/rocket/KZ-21/KZ-21.html



▲ CASIC's Kuaizhou solid propellant launchers family, from right to left: KZ-21A, KZ-21, KZ-11A, KZ-11, etc







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=193c290cb6999ad68af45fb250536b6f
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2017/05/19/1495185072133895.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/rocket/KZ-21/KZ-21.html



▲ CASIC's Kuaizhou solid propellant launchers family, from right to left: KZ-31, KZ-11, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Ladybeetle satellite project signals new aerospace era for China*

2018-02-23 09:45 Global Times _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

The launch of the Ladybeetle satellite project signals a step change for the national commercial aerospace industry, Chinese technology analysts said Thursday.

Private company Commsat aims to launch seven satellites of the Ladybeetle series in one rocket in 2018 in a groundbreaking project that is the largest and most complicated commercial program in China's aerospace industry, Science and Technology Daily reported on Thursday.

Some 72 satellites are scheduled to be deployed by the end of 2020, forming China's first commercial low earth orbit Internet of Things (IoT) system, according to a plan released by the Beijing satellite company, which is funded by the Xi'an Institute of Optics and Precision Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the paper reported.

Via improved satellite coverage, the project seeks to upgrade control and management of heavy machinery, offshore drilling platforms and ocean liners operating overseas, according to Science and Technology Daily.

"Only 10 percent of the earth surface has mobile coverage," Xie Tao, founder and CEO of Commsat told the Global Times on Thursday. "The IoT system will work to maintain communication and transmission when a mobile communication network is unavailable on the ground."

The new satellites' mission is to test and verify the key techniques in IoT transmission and the capability of multiple satellites in setting up a network, Xie said.

The era of China's commercial aerospace industry has arrived, Cao Huitao, head of the Intellectual Property Office at the Xi'an institute was quoted by Science and Technology Daily as saying. The institute is exploring a commercial way to offer service on narrow band IoT, he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-23/293216.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

What on earth could this possibly be? 

*我国某航天模型飞行器发射成功*

Successful launch of a certain space model flight vehicle

2018-02-23 16:29:25

据科技日报2月23日报道， 深冬的西北戈壁滩，虽然阳光很耀眼，但气温却低到零下十几摄氏度。近日，在这个曾伴天宫升空、送神舟飞天的航天飞行控制中心，中国空气动力研究与发展中心的现场科研人员再次用掌声标记出又一个“模飞时刻”：某型号航天模型试验飞行器发射圆满成功！

2015年12月，他们成功组织开展了我国首次以空气动力学基础研究为目的的航天模型飞行试验。而3年后的今天，空域更广、速域更宽的某型号航天模型飞行器，在茫茫戈壁再次升空。

随着模型飞行器的精准落地，发射任务指挥长胡晓春迈着坚定的步伐上台宣布：“试验任务取得圆满成功！”猛地，紧绷着神经的全体参试人员一下子释放了热情，掌声再起，大家起身相互握手，互致祝贺。

该项目负责人刘刚兴奋地告诉科技日报记者，这次试验的圆满成功，是国内首次开展的*某工程关键技术研究飞行试验*，具有重大的工程应用和科学研究价值，也标志着我国航天模型飞行试验研究能力实现了速域、空域和应用领域的历史性跨越。

综合运用模型飞行试验、风洞试验、数值计算三种手段开展研究，是著名科学家钱学森当年对我国空气动力试验研究体系作出的战略规划，也是气动人孜孜以求的夙愿。如今，这个中心已经建成了航空和航天模型飞行试验平台，航空模型飞行正逐步实现常态化。

http://m.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_02_23_447757.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China to set 300-plus-satellite constellation to serve communication*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-23 20:30:58|Editor: Mengjie





BEIJING, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- China will establish a constellation of more than 300 low-orbit satellites to provide global communication services, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) announced Friday.

The first satellite of the Hongyan constellation is set to be launched this year, CASC said.

The Hongyan constellation is composed of more than 300 satellites, along with data processing centers, and will be built in three stages.

Once completed, the satellite communication network will take the place of the ground-based network and allow a mobile phone to be connected everywhere on the planet, either in a remote desert or at sea, according to CASC


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-02/23/c_136994815.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

cirr said:


> What on earth could this possibly be?
> 
> *我国某航天模型飞行器发射成功*
> 
> Successful launch of a certain space model flight vehicle
> 
> 2018-02-23 16:29:25
> 
> 据科技日报2月23日报道， 深冬的西北戈壁滩，虽然阳光很耀眼，但气温却低到零下十几摄氏度。近日，在这个曾伴天宫升空、送神舟飞天的航天飞行控制中心，中国空气动力研究与发展中心的现场科研人员再次用掌声标记出又一个“模飞时刻”：某型号航天模型试验飞行器发射圆满成功！
> 
> 2015年12月，他们成功组织开展了我国首次以空气动力学基础研究为目的的航天模型飞行试验。而3年后的今天，空域更广、速域更宽的某型号航天模型飞行器，在茫茫戈壁再次升空。
> 
> 随着模型飞行器的精准落地，发射任务指挥长胡晓春迈着坚定的步伐上台宣布：“试验任务取得圆满成功！”猛地，紧绷着神经的全体参试人员一下子释放了热情，掌声再起，大家起身相互握手，互致祝贺。
> 
> 该项目负责人刘刚兴奋地告诉科技日报记者，这次试验的圆满成功，是国内首次开展的*某工程关键技术研究飞行试验*，具有重大的工程应用和科学研究价值，也标志着我国航天模型飞行试验研究能力实现了速域、空域和应用领域的历史性跨越。
> 
> 综合运用模型飞行试验、风洞试验、数值计算三种手段开展研究，是著名科学家钱学森当年对我国空气动力试验研究体系作出的战略规划，也是气动人孜孜以求的夙愿。如今，这个中心已经建成了航空和航天模型飞行试验平台，航空模型飞行正逐步实现常态化。
> 
> http://m.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_02_23_447757.shtml




*"*_发表于 2018-2-24 01:44 

不是说trre 涡轮火箭冲压超燃冲压组合动力飞行器2017年底本来计划首飞试验么，有人说是这玩意的模型

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=2460315&pid=75640830
*,,*​​_

结合我国临近空间及空天动力研制需求及当前技术基础，北京动力机械研究所经过两年多的深入论证，创新性提出了
一种涡轮辅助火箭增强冲压组合 循 环 发 动 机（Turbo-aided Rocket-augmented Ram⁃jet Combined Cycle Engine，TRRE）方 案，
为 临 近 空间和空天动力的发展提供了新思路。
TRRE 发动机是一种将涡轮、火箭和冲压发动机通 过 结 构 高 度 集 成 、热 力 循 环 和 工 作 过 程 的 有 机组 合
而 形 成 的 高 度 一 体 化 的 吸 气 式 组 合 循 环 发 动机，如图 1 所示。
当前阶段，TRRE采用成熟涡轮与火箭冲压复合燃烧室并联、共用进排气系统的方案，
能够在Ma=0~6+,H=0~33km范围内稳定工作，
并具备较好的综合性能。
它利用火箭技术使发动机具备了灵活的推力调节能力，实现了涡轮与冲压的平稳接力，
缓解了高超声速下的推阻矛盾;
利用涡轮技术，提高了发动机在低速模态下的比冲性能;
适合亚、超、高超声速巡航，并在全速域具有较强的机动能力;
具有强的工作鲁棒性，通过火箭射流增强燃烧，大幅拓展稳定工作边界，火箭燃气可以富燃、富氧并直接可作为燃油喷注器，适合低动压等条件工作，
为飞行器总体性能优化和热防护方案优化提供更多可行空间。

TRRE发动机为实现全飞行剖面下综合性能最优，
开拓了新思路。
其典型工作过程如下:
Ma=0一2发动机工作于涡轮模态，若起飞或跨声速时推力不足可开启高速通道引射火箭，
工作于高低速通道组合模态;
Ma=2左右关闭低速通道，完成高低速通道模态转换;
Ma=2~6加速过程工作于冲压模态或火箭冲压模态;
Ma=6巡航状态工作于冲压模态;
此外，根据高马赫数低动压飞行和机动突防需求，可适时开启引射火箭，工作于火箭冲压模态，如图2所示。
图3显示了TRRE发动机发展思路，
2015年-2020年处于原理和核心关键技术验证阶段，
拟采用小型涡轮构建地面原理样机，验证工作原理，依托技术验证机深化对关键技术的认识;
2025年前，采用现役成熟涡轮发动机形成工程可用的方案，支撑完成小规模水平起降自主飞行试验;
后续，预计2030年前，随着更高马赫数超燃冲压发动机、适应宽范围工作的可调燃烧室冲压发动机、高速涡轮基、轻质高效预冷等技术突破，可通过技术融合，进一步拓展TRRE发动机工作范围，提升综合性能，满足更高性能水平起降高超声速临近空间侦打平台，两级入轨一级平台，甚至单级入轨飞行器的动力需求。
TRRE发动机通过成熟涡轮与RBCC发动机并联
较好的兼顾了临近空间、空天飞行器对发动机的性能指标需求及动力装置的工程可实现性，其技术关键是——如何以最小的质量代价、空间代价，实现发动机全流道一体化紧凑设计，实现发动机宽范围稳定可靠工作，并获得尽可能高的推进性能。
北京动力机械研究所经过两年多的论证、仿真研究、性能评估等工作，初步证明了该方案的可行性。
完成了TRRE原理样机流道方案设计及数值仿真研究(图4)，经过多轮迭代设计，形成了TRRE原理样机方案。
数值仿真结果显示，原理样机可在Ma=0~6+全飞行包线内匹配工作，验证了高低速通道一体化协同工作、模态转换过程稳定可靠接力和高速通道Ma=1.5一7极宽范围一体化流道火箭冲压协同工作的原理可行性。
基于该流道完成了直连和自由射流试验模型结构方案设计与加工(见图5,6)。
预计2016年，可完成TRRE原理样机模态转换动态过程试验和Ma=2- 6定状态点直连和自由射流试验，获得模态转换过程动态特性和高速通道宽马赫数范围的性能特性试验数据。



*Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine*


Difficulty level:
























Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=5f48b28fa2a98cbeb074304edcfaf60e
http://www.doc88.com/p-7176387881324.html



▲ Analysis of key technologies and propulsion performance research of TTRE engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to set 300-plus-satellite constellation to serve communication*

2018-02-23 22:14

Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China will establish a constellation of more than 300 low-orbit satellites to provide global communication services, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) announced Friday.

The first satellite of the Hongyan constellation is set to be launched this year, CASC said.

The Hongyan constellation is composed of more than 300 satellites, along with data processing centers, and will be built in three stages.

Once completed, the satellite communication network will take the place of the ground-based network and allow a mobile phone to be connected everywhere on the planet, either in a remote desert or at sea, according to CASC.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-23/293339.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China speeds up research, commercialization of space shuttles*

2018-02-24 16:30 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China will accelerate research and commercial use of rocket upper stages, a carrier rocket official said on Friday.

"The Yuanzheng rocket upper stage family will have a new member, *Yuanzheng-1S*, this year, serving launches for low and medium Earth orbit satellites," said Wang Mingzhe, an upper stage architect of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

Upper stages are independent aircraft installed on the carrier rocket that are capable of restarting their engines multiple times in space to allow them to send different payloads to varying orbits.

Earlier this month, China's *Yuanzheng-1* rocket upper stage helped send two satellites into orbit on a single carrier rocket for its domestic BeiDou Navigation Satellite System in Xichang in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

China began to develop upper stage spacecraft in the 1980s, according to a report released by CALT. The first mission took place in March 2015 involving the Yuanzheng-1, which can perform two ignitions and operate for 6.5 hours.

Over the past three years, the Yuanzheng upper stage family has gained two members, *Yuanzheng-1A* and *Yuanzheng-2*, which are capable of up to 20 engine restarts and multiple spacecraft separation events.

"In addition to putting satellites into position, the Yuanzheng upper stage family is also able to monitor the space environment and send data back to Earth, which can help gain experience for future aircraft design," said Ye Chengmin, the vice chief architect for upper stages with CALT.

An upper stage is designed to operate at high altitude. Currently, China's three Yuanzheng upper stages all feature medium- and high-orbit missions.

Wang Mingzhe said there is growing demand for putting upper stages into commercial use, such as using them as launch vehicles to send small payloads into low and medium orbits. The new model Yuanzheng-1S will be a simplified version to cater to these needs.

"Compared with the long flight time of three other models, Yuanzheng-1S needs to finish its mission within one hour. This takes a lot of upgrading, such as streamlining systems to make this version more economical and efficient," said Wang.

Yuanzheng-1S is scheduled to be used for launches to Sun-synchronous orbits atop a Long March 2C carrier rocket in 2018.

Wang said that upper stages are expected to play a huge role in future moon and Mars exploration as well as orbital transfer and the clearing of space debris.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-24/293454.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Long March-11 rocket to send satellites from ocean surface*

2018-02-28 12:08 Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





A Long March-11 carrier rocket blasts off. (File photo/China News Service)

(ECNS) -- China's Long March-11 carrier rocket will carry out its first sea-launch mission this year, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the major contractor of the country's space programs.

Yang Yiqiang, general director of the Long March-11 rocket, said the sea launch marks the beginning of Chinese carrier rockets entering a new service industry. It would further help send satellites into low earth orbit, and promote carrier rockets' mission capabilities.

Yang said the market demand to send satellites into low earth orbit is growing rapidly. The capability to send satellites near the equator would not only reduce fuel consumption, but also help increase carrier rockets' loads, and reduce launch and operation costs.

Sending satellites from on the sea also requires carrier rockets to have higher performance levels. The Long March-11 carrier rocket, which has flexible and rapid response abilities, can meet these demands, experts say.

http://www.ecns.cn/cns-wire/2018/02-28/293934.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Long March 11 carrier rockets to be used in country’s first sea launch*

(People's Daily Online) 16:06, February 28, 2018

China’s Long March 11 carrier rockets will be deployed for the country’s first sea launch mission later this year, their developer China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) said on Feb. 27, Science and Technology Daily reported.






(File photo)

The mission and the country’s carrier rockets signify a new area of service in which they will further satisfy the demands to launch low inclination satellites and better adapt to new missions, said Yang Yiqiang, general director of the Long March 11 project.

*Sea launching requires much in the regard of carrier rockets capacity. For instance, the trial launches have to be simple as well as direct and suitable ways to control and launch the satellites have to be adopted due to sea turbulence and the flow of heat.*

The Long March 11, a solid fuel rocket capable of fast speeds and high flexibility, can satisfying all the sea launch demands.

Before, Russia, the US, Ukraine and Norway invested in a sea launch joint venture which hasn’t carried out any launch service since 2014 for many reasons. Broadly speaking, the mission of the Long March 11 will be to realize continuation of sea launch of mankind.


----------



## cirr

*Heavy-lift rocket engines in design for 2030 launch*

2018-03-03 10:51 China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





A Long March 5-Y2 rocket is seen at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on June 26, 2017. (Photo by Wei Jinghua/For China Daily)

*China's largest booster big enough to send missions to moon, Mars*

Chinese scientists are designing key parts to be used in the nation's most powerful carrier rocket, which is expected to make its first flight around 2030, a senior researcher said.

Li Hong, president of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, said scientists are designing two heavy-lift engines combining liquid oxygen with other fuels - kerosene in one and liquid hydrogen in the other - along with a large-diameter fuel tank.

"Research and development will be finished within two to three years, and they will be used on our new heavy-duty rocket," Li said on Friday.

The academy, a division of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, is the largest developer of carrier rockets in China. Li is a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, which opens its annual session on Saturday in Beijing.

According to Li, the new-generation rocket will have a diameter of about 10 meters, a length of nearly 100 m, and a carrying capacity as much as five times that of the current Long March 5.

The 57-meter Long March 5, the mightiest and tallest in China's carrier rocket family so far, has a liftoff weight of 869 metric tons and a maximum carrying capacity to a low-Earth orbit of 25 tons.

The new rocket, which has yet to be named but is popularly known as Long March 9, will be capable of sending payloads of at least 125 tons into orbit. By comparison, the United States' Saturn V, the most powerful rocket ever built and the one that helped the U.S. place astronauts on the moon, can carry 140 metric tons into orbit.

If the country's research and development proceed well, the Long March 9 will enable China to land astronauts on the moon and send and retrieve Mars probes, Li said.

Li Jinghong, deputy chief designer of the Long March 3A rocket at the academy, said four launches of the Long March 5 would be required to fulfill a manned mission to the moon, while the Long March 9 would need only one.

Li Hong said the academy is also developing a medium-lift carrier rocket to meet demand for commercial launch services. Designers have begun work on a prototype for the Long March 8 and plan for it to fly around 2020, he said, adding that the rocket will have a modular design and will use technologies that have been incorporated in the Long March 5 and Long March 7 series.

The rocket aims mainly to satisfy commercial needs in the domestic and international markets, he said. In China, an increasing number of private companies have begun making satellites, which fuels demand for commercial launch services.

Li Tongyu, head of carrier rocket development at the academy, said the Long March 8's core will be based on that of the Long March 7. The rocket will have two 2-meter-diameter, liquid-propelled boosters. It will be capable of sending about 4.5 tons into a sun-synchronous orbit, or 2.5 tons to a geosynchronous transfer orbit, he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-03/294405.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Finally "Made In China" Hongyun Flares Coming Soon!*

CASIC soon to break the U.S. Iridium's monopoly in producing even brighter "Hongyun" flares to the greatest joy of satgazers worldwide!








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
https://media.giphy.com/media/13r18zPODuiX6M/giphy.gif
http://www.phys.ttu.edu/~ozprof/iridiumflare.htm




▲ Illustration of a flare








Spoiler: Link



http://
Published on Nov 23, 2014
Iridium satellites flaring in the Big Dipper and Orion in FHD video. Sony A7s and Canon lenses 24mm f/1.4 & 50mm f/1.4. Thierry Legault www.astrophoto.fr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTGVuPr9Epg



▲ Iridium flares in real-time

*中国两个全球卫星互联网络年内发射首星 总数将超456颗*

2018-03-02 22:16:30

美国航天业冒险家马斯克近日号称要发射约1.2万颗低轨道卫星组成“星链”（StarLink）星座通信网，让Wifi信号阀盖全球每一个角落。

可是，马斯克的雄心壮志并不是只有马斯克一人才有。

虽然不及马斯克“海口”下1.2万颗的数目，但我国航天科技集团和航天科工集团也都分别提出了建设300余颗和156颗低轨通信卫星星座的计划。两个计划的首颗技术验证星都预定在今年发射。 

中国的低轨星座计划

全国两会开幕在即。全国政协委员、中国航天科技集团科技委主任包为民3月2日接受中新网采访时表示，航天科技集团正在部署一个低轨道通信卫星星座。一期工程将有54颗星，至二期工程时实现系统能力平滑过渡，卫星总数最终将超过300颗。 

包为民称，计划在年内启动全球移动宽带卫星互联网系统建设。建成后，它将成为全球无缝覆盖的空间信息网络基础建设，为地面固定、手持移动、车载、船载、机载等各类终端提供互联网传输服务。

包为民补充道，这个卫星互联网系统可以在深海大洋、南北两极、“一带一路”等区域实现宽带窄带相结合的通信保障能力。通过该系统，处于地球上任何地点的任何人或物在任何时间实现信息互联。

包为民在采访中提到的这个“低轨道通信卫星星座”，应该就是在2016年珠海航展上公开的“鸿雁星座”。“全球低轨移动互联网卫星系统鸿雁星座”由航天级科技集团领导，长城公司与一院、五院等单位共同推出。 

在2016年珠海航展上，航天科技集团所属的中国长城工业集团有限公司副总裁张晓东介绍，鸿雁星座计划将由60颗低轨道小卫星及全球数据业务处理中心组成，具有全天候、全时段及在复杂条件下的实时双向通信能力。60颗卫星将在2020年组网完毕，届时将促进国际通信互联互通。

在航天科技集团的2018年商业航天布局中，鸿雁星座的规模提升到了“300余颗低轨道小卫星”。工程具体将分3期建设，最终形成全球低轨移动互联网卫星系统。

鸿雁星座首发星由西安分院负责研制，预计将于2018年第一季度发射。这颗首发星搭载的相关载荷具有在轨可重构技术，能够开展通信体制验证，实现小型终端联试联调、星地业务试运行，并对卫星测控运管系统进行验证。

长城公司介绍，对于个人用户来说，鸿雁星座的双向数据交互功能，可以保证这些用户在无国内地面网络覆盖的区域，如科考、登山、探险等活动的通信需求，同时可以为应急救援提供有力保障。鸿雁星座可为北斗导航卫星增强系统提供信息播发通道，提高北斗导航卫星定位精度，为航空运输、地信应用、海洋工程、交通物流、精准农业、自动驾驶等需要高精度定位的行业提供定制化服务。

鸿雁星座搭载的AIS载荷，可在全球范围内接收船舶发送的AIS报文信息，全面掌握船舶航行状态、位置、航向等动态和静态信息，实现对远海海域航行船舶的监控及渔政管理。鸿雁星座搭载的ADS-B载荷，具有全天候、大范围、远距离、卫星探测合法性等优点,可从外层空间对全球航空目标进行位置跟踪、监视及物流调控，增强飞行安全性及突发航空事故搜救能力。

此外，通过植入手机芯片，人们在国外旅游、航海、郊外郊游期间，即便没有手机信号，也能够发送信息、语音和图片。如果遇到紧急情况，例如落水，手机还能自动播报位置信息和求救信号，为个人野外通信、安全和救援提供有力帮助，未来就不会再有人员失联现象，“鸿雁”让世界永不失联。 

航天科技集团展望，鸿雁星座推向市场后，“将成为（国内）首个能够满足基本卫星数据通信需求的系统。”

另一支“国家队”的筹划

除了航天科技集团外，我国还有另一支“国家队”——航天科工集团。航天科工集团对于建设低轨道通信卫星星座也有自己的计划。

航天科工的“虹云工程”是“基于小卫星的低轨宽带互联网接入系统”。虹云工程脱胎于航天科工之前提出的“福星计划”，计划发射156颗在1000千米运行的低轨小卫星，组网构建一个星载宽带全球互联网络。 


2016年9月举行的第二届中国商业航天高峰论坛上，航天科工集团提出重点实施五大商业航天工程。五个“云”中就包括了“虹云工程”。

虹云工程总设计师向开恒表示，虹云工程最重要的意义就是改变了现有的互联网接入方式，实现可覆盖全球的天基互联网接入。目前互联网的使用还不能离开陆基和海底光缆，但在很多情况下，受制于成本和地理环境的制约，并不具备光缆铺设的条件。

但在虹云二期工程完成后，卫星之间可以实现信息互联和信息处理。届时，装有客户端的飞机和船舶，即使处在远离陆地信关站2500千米以上的大洋深处，也可以实现网络互联，从而实现真正意义上的全球网络覆盖。 

虹云工程的另一大特点就是使用Ka波段。无线波段历来是先到先得，Ka波段虽然速度和质量不比传统的C波段，但却远没有C波段那么拥挤。国外One Web公司的低轨星座也计划使用Ka波段。虹云工程越早建设，就越有利于中国抢占波段资源，争取主动。

此外，向开恒介绍称，虹云工程将是世界上第一种实现每颗卫星达到4G/s信息传输速率的天地一体化宽带信息系统。“借助于前所未有的带宽，以及1000千米的低轨高度（相比于传统的同步轨道，距地面约35000千米以上），卫星信息传输的速度将有大幅提升，这对于改善新闻直播中的延时现象、提高远程遥控操作的质量有着重要意义。”

整个工程也分为3步。在早期规划中，第一步计划在2018年前发射第一颗技术验证星，实现单星关键技术验证；第二步到“十三五”末，发射4颗业务实验星，组建一个小星座，让用户进行初步业务体验；第三步到“十四五”末，实现全部156颗卫星组网运行，完成业务星座构建。

但在2017年8月的第三届中国商业航天高峰论坛上，向开恒虽然提及技术验证卫星已进入初样试验阶段，但把技术验证卫星发射时间修正到了“明年中”，也就是2018年。他同时坦言，“虹云工程”在发射、测控等方面尚存问题，商业化也还在摸索中。

第二次向低轨道的大进军

太空低轨道在通信上的巨大潜力，人类早在20多年前就已经发现。1999年，摩托摩拉推出了人类首个大规模低轨星座通信计划——由77颗星组网的“铱星”计划。但受制于当时条件所限，运营成本过高且实际速度很慢。最后使用者寥寥。相较于卫星通信，地面通讯的发展更为迅速，立刻占据了大部分市场。 

但在20年后的今天情况已经有了很大改观。航天科技的进步降低了卫星研制、量产和发射的成本，而卫星通信资费的降低又催生出无时无刻的互联网接入和大数据需求。低轨通信卫星的复兴也自然水到渠成。

尤其是我国疆域辽阔，自然地形复杂。在面对偏远山区的自然村落时，与地面光缆相比，“从天上”解决很可能成本更低。2016年12月的《十三五国家信息化规划》中也明确提及“通过移动蜂窝、光纤、低轨卫星等多种方式，完善边远地区及贫困地区的网络覆盖。”

2018年对于全球多个低轨卫星计划都将是关键一年。马斯克的“星链”在上个月刚发射了两颗验证星。One Web公司也打算在今年开展发射计划。而我国“鸿雁”和“虹云”这两个低轨卫星工程，同样将在今年发射首颗卫星。

发令枪已经响起，最后谁能跑赢比赛？


Another "national team" plan

In addition to CASC, China still has another "national team" - CASIC. CASIC also has its own plan for building a constellation of low earth orbit communications satellites.

CASIC's Hongyun (Rainbow cloud) Project is based on small satellite broadband Internet access system. Hongyun Project Engineering was born out of Fuxing Project that proposed to launch 156 low earth orbit small satellites operating at 1,000 km altitude, into a network to build a broadband Internet worldwide. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
http://i.guancha.cn/news/2018/03/02/20180302214908230.jpg
http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_02_448744.shtml



▲ Hongyun Project satellite in orbit, CGI. 航天科工集团“虹云工程”动画演示（视频截图） 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
http://i.guancha.cn/news/2018/03/02/20180302214448269.jpg
http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_02_448744.shtml



▲ Deployment of solar panels of Hongyun Project satellite, CGI. 虹云工程动画演示：卫星正展开太阳能电池板（视频截图） 







Spoiler: Links



http://
http://i.guancha.cn/news/2018/03/02/20180302213314347.jpg
http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_02_448744.shtml



▲ CGI of Hongyun Project satellite, notice the antennas, perfect at producing nice flares! 虹云工程动画演示（视频截图） 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
http://i.guancha.cn/news/2018/03/02/20180302215734504.jpg
http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_02_448744.shtml



▲ Hongyun Project satellite, soon to break the monopoly of the U.S. Iridium in flarings! 铱星星座 

http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2018_03_02_448744.shtml




Spoiler: Link



http://
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMzNTg1OTIyMA==.html



▲ Hongyun Project video
中国科学家启动虹云工程, 计划发射156颗卫星, 将解决山区没信号的问题
上传于 2018-01-20 科普驿站







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=b08f44834f270e108e76694fa4824c09
http://p0.qhimg.com/dm/168_300_/t01697eae361ffc9bc6.jpg
http://zhushou.360.cn/detail/index/soft_id/413106#prev
See also:
铱耀斑预测
铱耀斑预报通知您有关您所在地区的可见的铱耀斑（GPS或CELLID确定）或国际空间站通过的消息。
http://zhushou.360.cn/detail/index/soft_id/413106



▲ 铱耀斑预测


----------



## cirr

*Chinese space firms to launch satellites for planet-wide internet services*

2018-03-05 08:55 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

*Two Chinese space companies to launch planet-wide broadband services*

Two Chinese companies are competing to build a planetary mobile broadband internet service based on low-orbiting satellite networks, officials from Chinese aerospace firms revealed in Beijing on Sunday. 

The first company, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, will launch 54 satellites in the first phase and another more than 246 in subsequent phases, China's Science and Technology Daily reported on Sunday.

The second company, the similarly named China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation, plans to send 156 satellites into low orbit by 2022 for Project Hongyun, an official said on Sunday.

The satellites will enable global internet service to ground, shipboard, airborne and mobile terminals, Bao Weimin, head of the first corporation's science and technology committee was quoted as saying in the report.

Any individual or object will be able to stay seamlessly connected underwater in the deep oceans including the Arctic and Antarctic, or in regions along the Belt and Road route, said Bao.

Unlike traditional stationary communication satellites that orbit 360,000 kilometers above the Earth and experience relatively poorer reception and longer internet delays, a low-orbit satellite constellation can achieve faster, more stable, seamless internet coverage, Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based space communication expert, told the Global Times.

The satellites would not necessarily all be crowding around the equator to achieve a low Earth orbit, Pang said.

The system will also carry forward China's ideas including the Belt and Road initiative and building a community of common destiny, Pang said.

The global internet system will enable smart communication terminals like mobile phones to link with the satellite network and achieve high-definition voice service, instant messaging and email of a quality nearly as high as that of ground-based networks.

Zhang Zhongyang, head of the No.2 research institute at the second company - China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation - revealed on Sunday that the institute will this year launch a test satellite for Project Hongyun, which, although boasting a smaller number and scale of satellites, shares similar goals with the U.S. SpaceX's Starlink project.

The corporation will launch four more to gain preliminary experience by 2020 and have all 156 satellites operational in 2022 providing internet in poor-signal areas and places with an adverse environment, Zhang said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-05/294523.shtml


----------



## cirr

*China looks to boost lunar missions with unmanned moon base*

2018-03-05 08:15 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China is planning to build a base on the moon, according to aerospace science authorities, which experts said will improve the efficiency of the country's future lunar exploration missions.

In the initial stages, the planned moon base will be controlled by artificial intelligence robots, and after a manned lunar-landing, it will be occasionally managed by human beings, said Zhao Xiaojin, the Party chief of the China Academy of Space Technology at the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The unmanned base on the moon will greatly improve lunar exploration efficiency, as it will be able to provide many facilities that can be used for thorough scientific research, Jiao Weixin, a space science professor at Peking University, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Compared to the US's space station in lunar orbit, China's moon base will be more practical and efficient in conducting research, said Jiao, explaining that human beings in lunar orbit play only a limited role in lunar surface expeditions.

Lunar research relies mainly on sophisticated equipment to collect and analyze samples on the moon's surface, Jiao added.

There are three phases in China's lunar exploration program, and the last of these is now underway as the Chang'e-5 returns from the moon with a sample, Zhao told China Central Television CCTV in an interview.

In 2018, China's Chang'e 4 probe is expected to make a landing on the far side of the moon for the first time.

The relay satellite will be launched in the first half of 2018 and the Chang'e-4 lunar probe in the latter half of next year, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-05/294537.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China to launch Long March-5B rocket in 2019*

2018-03-05 16:52 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China will launch the Long March-5B carrier rocket into space in 2019, according to a spokesperson for the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO).

The rocket will help carry the core module and experiment modules to China's space station.

The Long March-5B carrier rocket will undergo testing in March in preparation for the first launch mission.

China will select the third batch of astronauts in the first half of this year for its manned space exploration plan. The new astronauts will include not only pilots, but also maintenance engineers. More manned and cargo spacecrafts have been scheduled for development.

The spokesperson also said the CMSEO would cooperate with the United Nations for Outer Space Affairs to offer opportunities on the application of the Chinese space station, with the European Space Agency on module development and with other countries on the lunar probe.

China initiated the manned space program in 1992. Designed as the country's strongest carrier rocket, the Long March-5 has a payload capacity of 25 tonnes to low Earth orbit, or 14 tonnes to geostationary transfer orbit.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-05/294645.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970836835223130112Currently in early development of a reusable space plane called "腾云工程/Tengyun project", capable of transporting personnel and cargo to space and space station. The space plane takes off horizontally from a conventional runway.

Development of near space solar powered drone network, currently in test flights. To be deployed by the end of 2018 to early 2019 in small numbers and in certain fields for demonstration.




The two-stage-to-orbit fully-reusable aerospace vehicle takes off horizontally from airport, accelerates to climb up in the atmosphere, and conducts separation between first stage and second stage at the altitude of 30 to 40km. After that, the first stage returns to land horizontally, while the second stage continues climbing up to enter the ear-earth orbit. After transport mission is completed, the second stage will conduct reentry for return, and then land horizontally. Main technical specifications of the vehicle are as follows:

Take-ff mass: 100-150t
Payload: it can launch 2t-load to near-earth orbit at the altitude of 200-800km
Reusable capability: 100 times






2016 design concept





1986, "863 plan" early design concepts. Design 1 which the lowest technology requirements (left most rocket) was utilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*TIANGONG-1 REENTRY
TIANGONG-1
Tiangong-1 is currently predicted to reenter the Earth’s atmosphere around early April 2018.
Object Description*
*Type:* Payload 
Int’l Designation: 2011-053A 
NORAD Number: 37820 
*Launched:* 2011 September 30 @ 03:16:03.507 UTC 
*Site:* Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China 
*Mission:* Tiangong-1, First Chinese Space Station 
*Mass:* 8500 kg at launch (18,740 lbs) 
*Length:* 10.5 m (34 ft) 
*Diameter:* 3.4 m (11 ft) 
*Solar panels:* 2 panels (approx. 7 m x 3 m) 






*Diagram of Tiangong-1 – Image credit: Wikimedia Commons

Reentry Information
*

Tiangong-1 is predicted to reenter in early April 2018 ± 1 week*.
This prediction was performed by The Aerospace Corporation on 2018 February 28.

*Note: This prediction assumes an uncontrolled reentry (no thrusting).





Orbit of Tiangong-1 as of 2018 February 28 @ 00:00:00.000 UTC. The Apogee (highest point in the orbit) = 271 km while the Perigee (lowest point in the orbit) = 248 km. For reference, the International Space Station is in a 400 km circular orbit.
*
Tiangong-1 Reentry Hazard*
*There is a chance that a small amount of Tiangong-1 debris may survive reentry and impact the ground. Should this happen, any surviving debris would fall within a region that is a few hundred kilometers in size and centered along a point on the Earth that the station passes over. The map below shows the relative probabilities of debris landing within a given region. Yellow indicates locations that have a higher probability while green indicates areas of lower probability. Blue areas have zero probability of debris reentry since Tiangong-1 does not fly over these areas (north of 42.7° N latitude or south of 42.7° S latitude). These zero probability areas constitute about a third of the total Earth’s surface area.





When considering the worst-case location (yellow regions of the map) the probability that a specific person (i.e., you) will be struck by Tiangong-1 debris is about one million times smaller than the odds of winning the Powerball jackpot. In the history of spaceflight, no known person has ever been harmed by reentering space debris. Only one person has ever been recorded as being hit by a piece of space debris and, fortunately, she was not injured.

Tiangong-1 Altitude Prediction






Tiangong-1 Altitude History & Adjustments*

*Dotted lines indicate dates of probable orbital maneuvers.






*Prediction and altitude history graphics updated weekly*

Mission Background

Tiangong-1 is the first space station built and launched by China.
It was designed to be a manned lab as well as an experiment/demonstration for the larger, multiple-module Tiangong station.

The spacecraft was launched aboard a Long March 2F/G rocket on 2011 September 30 UTC.

There are 2 modules that compose Tiangong-1: A habitable experimental module and a resources module.

It has a habitable volume of 15 cubic meters.

Tiangong-1 is equipped with 2 sleep stations for astronauts.

The first Chinese orbital docking occurred between Tiangong-1 and an unmanned Shenzhou spacecraft on 2011 November 2.

2 manned missions were completed to visit Tiangong-1: Shenzhou 9 and Shenzhou 10.

Manned Visits to Tiangong-1

Shenzhou 9 Shenzhou 10 
Launched 2012 June 16 with 3 astronauts Launched 2013 June 11 with 3 astronauts 
China’s first female astronaut (Liu Yang) was aboard First Chinese orbital maintenance completed 
Completed 2 dockings – 1 computer-controlled, 1 crew-guided More docking tests executed 
13 day mission, 11 days spent at station 15 day mission, 13 days spent at station
Has There Been a Loss of Control?
On 2016 March 21, an official Chinese statement declared that telemetry services with Tiangong-1 had ceased. Based on The Aerospace Corporation’s analysis of Two-Line Element set data from the JSpOC, the last orbital adjustment for Tiangong-1 was made in December 2015. Likewise, amateur satellite trackers have been tracking Tiangong-1 and claim it has been orbiting uncontrolled since at least June 2016. On 2016 September 14, China made an official statement that they predict Tiangong-1 will reenter the atmosphere in the latter half of 2017. China later updated its prediction via an announcement to the UN’s Committee on Peaceful Uses of Outer Space on December 8, 2017. It was not mentioned whether the reentry was to be targeted or remain uncontrolled.



FAQs
Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
It is a well known scientific principle that any measurement or prediction will always have an associated uncertainty. In the case of most reentering objects, the uncertainty associated with predicting reentry location is extremely large and precludes an accurate location prediction until shortly before the reentry has occured. In general, it is much easier to predict an accurate reentry time rather than an accurate reentry location. Based on Tiangong-1’s inclination, however, we can confidently say that this object will reenter somewhere between 43° North and 43° South latitudes.

How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
Due to the uncertainties involved it is very difficult to predict the exact timing of a space object’s reentry. There are several sources of uncertainty which include: 1) significant variation in the density of the upper layers of the atmosphere, 2) significant uncertainties in the orientation of the space craft over time, uncertainties in some physical properties of the spacecraft such as the exact mass and material composition, and 3) uncertainties in the exact location and speed of the space station. When aggregated, these factors translate into a reentry timing uncertainty that is roughly 20% of the “time to go” (the time between the date of the prediction and the predicted date of reentry).

Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?
It is highly unlikely that debris from this reentry will strike any person or significantly damage any property. The only known case of space debris striking a person is Ms. Lottie Williams of Tulsa, Oklahoma who was struck by a small piece of space debris in 1996 but was not harmed in any significant way. The Aerospace Corporation will perform a person and property risk calculation for the Tiangong-1 reentry a few weeks prior to the event.

Is this a controlled reentry?
It is unlikely that this is a controlled reentry. Although not declared officially, it is suspected that control of Tiangong-1 was lost and will not be regained before reentry.

Are there people on board? Are they in danger?
No, no astronauts are currently on board Tiangong-1. The last manned mission departed from Tiangong-1 in June 2013.

Can I see the reentry?
It may be possible to see Tiangong-1 reentering depending on your location, the time of day, and visibility during reentry which will not be known until a few days prior to the event. A more detailed predicted reentry region will be provided a few days prior to the reentry time frame. Visibly incandescent objects from this reentry will likely last tens of seconds (up to a minute or more) in contrast with the vast majority of natural meteors which last mere seconds.

What will this reentry look like?
Depending on the time of day and cloud visibility, the reentry may appear as multiple bright streaks moving across the sky in the same direction. Due to the relatively large size of the object, it is expected that there will be many pieces reentering together, some of which may survive reentry and land on the Earth’s surface. Some examples of reentries can be found here: video 1, video 2.

Are there hazardous materials on board?
Potentially, there may be a highly toxic and corrosive substance called hydrazine on board the spacecraft that could survive reentry. For your safety, do not touch any debris you may find on the ground nor inhale vapors it may emit.

Should I report a sighting of the reentry? If so, to whom?
Yes. Contact CORDS at http://www.aerospace.org/cords/contacting-cords/ – Please report your location and time of the sighting, a description of what you saw, and provide any images or videos you may have captured of the reentry.

Is this the largest man made object to ever reenter from space?
No. The largest object to reenter is the Mir space station at 120,000 kg which reentered on 2001 March 23. In comparison, Tiangong-1 is only 8,500 kg. For further space debris reentry information, consult the table on this page.



Tiangong-1 European Space Agency (ESA) Blog
Tiangong-1 FAQ

Tiangong-1 Reentry Update

Tiangong-1 Captured via Telescope

Reentry Test Campaign Announcement



Tiangong-1 in the News
Basic Tiangong-1 background info

Official statement regarding Tiangong-1 telemetry ceasing

Official statement regarding Tiangong-1 reentry

Amateur satellite trackers claim Tiangong-1 likely uncontrolled

Controlled vs. uncontrolled reentries

General reentry info

Newsweek

Wired

New York Times

Reuters: Tiangong-1 is not out of control

China’s Manned Space Program

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China aims for potent new solid-fuel rockets*

2018-03-08 08:30 China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest missile maker, is striving to build solid-propellant, heavy-lift carrier rockets as powerful as existing liquid-fuel types, according to a senior researcher.

Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket designer at the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan, Hubei province, said CASIC intends to offer solid-propellant rockets as alternate launch vehicles for heavyweight spacecraft.

All of China's heavyweight spacecraft, including large satellites and manned spaceships, use liquid-fuel rockets as launch vehicles because their lift capacity is greater than existing solid-fuel models.

But solid-propellant engines have advantages－they are less complicated, need less time for prelaunch preparations, place fewer demands on launch facilities and are more mobile.

The key to a solid-propellant, heavy-lift rocket is a powerful, reliable engine, which is under development at the CASIC Fourth Academy, Hu said.

"The engine will have a diameter of more than 4 meters and a liftoff thrust of more than 1,000 metric tons," he said. "These specifications will make it the largest solid-propellant rocket engine in the world, surpassing the current record held by the United States, with a diameter of 3.7 meters."

Engineers have had to overcome a host of technical obstacles because China had never developed such a large and sophisticated solid-propellant engine. That meant there were some gaps in their knowledge of structure, materials and mechanics, Hu said.

"The bigger a rocket engine is, the harder the research and development are. It will weigh hundreds of tons. Its ultralarge size will generate a number of technical or manufacturing problems for engineers and workers," the designer said. The engine will undergo some major tests this year, he added.

Once that type of engine becomes operational, it will be used on the academy's new-generation rockets－Kuaizhou 21 and 31－which are in the design phase at the academy.

Zhang Di, a vice-president at the academy, said Kuaizhou 21, with a diameter of 4.5 m, will have a launch capacity roughly comparable to that of U.S. rocket maker SpaceX's Falcon 9 Full Thrust. That means it will be capable of sending a 20-ton spacecraft to a low-Earth orbit. It also will be powerful enough to transport supplies to the country's future space station or to ferry robotic probes to planets far from Earth, he said.

As part of a longer-term goal, the more powerful model, Kuaizhou 31, should be able to transport a 70-ton payload to a low-Earth orbit, Zhang said. If its development is successful, Kuaizhou 31 will be almost three times more powerful than the Long March 5, now the country's biggest and mightiest rocket.

CASIC began to develop the Kuaizhou series in 2009 as a low-cost, quick-response product for the commercial space market. It has launched three: two Kuaizhou 1 rockets and one Kuaizhou 1A.

The State-owned space and defense giant has plans for at least five Kuaizhou launches, including the maiden flight of its Kuaizhou 11.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-08/294967.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The enhanced X-Ray Timing and Polarimetry mission, planned for launch around 2025, would probe x-rays from violent, fast-changing cosmic events.
INSTITUTE OF HIGH ENERGY PHYSICS
*China unveils plans for x-ray satellite to probe most violent corners of the universe*
By Dennis Normile
Mar. 7, 2018 , 3:00 PM

China is raising the stakes in its bid to become a major player in space science. At a kick-off meeting in Beijing last week, China's National Space Science Center, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), began detailed design studies for a satellite that would round out an array of orbiting platforms for probing x-rays from the most violent corners of the cosmos.

The enhanced X-Ray Timing and Polarimetry (eXTP) mission would be China's most ambitious space science satellite yet—and its most expensive, with an estimated price tag of $473 million. To pull it off, China is assembling a collaboration involving more than 200 scientists so far from dozens of institutions in 20 countries. If the eXTP mission passes a final review next year, it would launch around 2025.

Chinese scientists "are becoming leaders in the field of x-ray astrophysics," says Andrea Santangelo, an astrophysicist at the University of Tübingen in Germany and eXTP's international coordinator. Last year, the National Space Science Center launched the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, which is observing high-energy objects such as black holes and neutron stars. As early as 2021 it will be joined by the Einstein Probe, a wide-field x-ray sentinel for transient phenomena such as gamma ray bursts and the titanic collisions of neutron stars or black holes that generate gravitational waves. "For years we have used data from U.S. and European missions," says eXTP Project Manager Lu Fangjun, an astrophysicist at the CAS Institute of High Energy Physics in Beijing. Now, he says, "We want to contribute [observational data] to the international community."

The eXTP mission would fill a unique niche in x-ray astronomy. Two pioneering x-ray telescopes launched in 1999, NASA's Chandra X-ray Observatory and Europe's XMM-Newton, capture x-rays from the distant universe, gleaning clues to the formation and evolution of stars and galaxies. eXTP will probe neutron stars and black holes closer to home and monitor how they and their environments change on short timescales. "The goal is to study fundamental physics in the most extreme conditions in terms of density of matter, magnetic fields and gravity that you cannot reproduce in labs," Santangelo says.

eXTP would be able to collect more photons at a wider range of energies than previous telescopes. Three of its instruments would simultaneously measure energy spectra and polarization of x-rays from cosmic sources, and track how emissions change over microseconds to milliseconds as objects pulsate or rotate. "This powerful payload is absolutely unique," Santangelo says. Paul Ray of the U.S. Naval Research Laboratory in Washington, D.C., principal investigator of a similar proposed mission called STROBE-X, says: “Recent advances in solid-state x-ray detector technologies have been incorporated into several mission concepts including … STROBE-X and eXTP. … These new instruments will be critical in the era of time domain astronomy.”

Such data would provide clues to how matter behaves when compressed to the extreme densities thought to exist in the cores of neutron stars, and could reveal whether the stars really are made of neutrons or whether the particles have disintegrated into their constituent quarks or other exotic states. eXTP could also measure how matter behaves in the strong gravity close to black holes. Albert Einstein's general theory of relativity, which describes gravity, makes predictions, but these have never been tested under such extreme conditions. And eXTP's suite of instruments would look for evidence to support predictions about how light and matter interact in the powerful magnetic fields associated with certain neutron stars.

The eXTP Wide Field Monitor, in the meantime, would observe a large swath of sky for flashes of x-rays from transient events, for example from merging black holes and neutron stars. Other eXTP instruments, as well as visible light and gravitational wave observatories on the ground, could then train their sights on the object of interest.

Europe and China had each contemplated going it alone on a next-generation x-ray satellite before opting to team up. A European consortium has pledged to build two of the satellite's four scientific instruments. And European and Chinese scientists will provide electronics and detectors for each other's instruments. Europe could ante up further hardware or even funding if the European Space Agency (ESA) comes in on the project, which Santangelo calls "desirable and probable."

eXTP will be "a flagship mission for astrophysics" until other observatories come online, Santangelo says. These include ESA's Advanced Telescope for High-Energy Astrophysics, which, if given a final go-ahead, could be launched around 2028.

Ray and his colleagues are working on a science case and design for STROBE-X which will then be assessed by the decadal survey for astrophysics in 2020. It has similar aims as eXTP, but could have up to twice the budget. "eXTP will get good estimates of the radii of a few neutron stars, but really mapping out the parameter space nature provides will require STROBE-X," says team member Thomas Maccarone of Texas Tech University in Lubbock. A handful of U.S.-based scientists are helping define eXTP's science objectives and will likely analyze data, which Lu expects to share openly.

_With reporting by Daniel Clery.

_
China unveils plans for x-ray satellite to probe most violent corners of the universe | Science | AAAS


----------



## cirr

*China eyes development of liquid hydrocarbon-powered reusable launch vehicles*

2018-03-08 09:56 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China is developing a reusable launch vehicle fueled by liquid hydrocarbon which will greatly reduce the cost of launching rockets, aerospace experts said.

The research team has made progress in several key technologies, such as the thrust adjustment, multi-startup and repeated hot-fire engine tests, Liu Zhirang, head of the Sixth Research Institute of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and also a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC), told the Science and Technology Daily. _*[Special coverage]*_

China is expected to safely recover the rockets in the near future and plans to conduct research on reusable engines fueled by liquid hydrocarbon. The engine poses the greatest challenge in developing reusable rockets, Liu said.

The reusable rockets increase the cost of technologies, such as sensing devices on the recovery system, but could reduce the cost in other aspects, Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times.

Compared with disposable rockets, reusable rockets should be able to return and be recycled, which sets a high requirement for the engine's thrust adjustment capability, Liu said.

The engine's lifespan should also be increased, which requires an improvement in the engine's design and the development of technologies on quick checks, life prediction and assessment of the engine, Liu added.

"The design to increase its lifespan, the reliability of its structure and stability are all challenging," Liu was quoted as saying. He said that the research team has to conduct a thorough assessment of the residue contained in the engine after being used.

"Many countries are developing reusable launch vehicles to reduce the cost of launching," Song said.

Private U.S. space flight company SpaceX has made some achievements in partial recovery and reusing rockets.

Song said China would also connect the government with private companies in the future to develop aerospace technology.

China plans to launch its reusable launch vehicle in 2020, the Xinhua News Agency reported in October 2017.

The new spacecraft will fly like an aircraft, and can transport people or payload in orbit and return to Earth, Xinhua said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/03-08/294997.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) weibo on their research on space tourism.




















​


----------



## JSCh

*Radio telescope array to build surrounding FAST for resolution enhancement*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-10 13:50:11|Editor: Liangyu




GUIYANG, March 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are considering setting up smaller radio telescopes surrounding FAST to increase array resolution, authorities said.

According to the FAST observation station with the National Astronomical Observatories, two to 10 radio telescopes measuring 30 meters in diameter may be set up around FAST, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope.

The resolution of the array will be around 100 times greater than currently.

FAST will have a more advanced radio receiver as early as end of April.

Located in a natural, deep round karst depression in Guizhou, southwest China, FAST, or Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, is believed to be the world's most sensitive radio telescope.

Its tasks include observation of pulsars, exploration of interstellar molecules and monitoring interstellar communication signals.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?




As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and Israeli hasbara as well, with some clarifications.

China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.

As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.

_In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._

_Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013. 

All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.

The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._

Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.

There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode. 
This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a thrust generated by heating the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1, when it had finally reached the ~140 km altitude threshold. This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.

This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show! 









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/



▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html



▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html



▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/



▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?









As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and Israeli hasbara as well, with some clarifications.

China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.

As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.
_In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._

_Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013.

All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.

The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._

Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.

There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode.
This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a thrust generated by heating the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1, when it had finally reached the ~140 km altitude threshold. This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.

This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show!









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/



▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html



▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html



▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/



▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patman

What will happen if it falls on some kid or something like a school . This is scary $hit


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Will SP2012 declare war on China if the space station fell on a cow?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leviathan

patman said:


> What will happen if it falls on some kid or something like a school . This is scary $hit


You should hide under a cave. Otherwise you might not survive this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

SOUTHie said:


> ISS will not likely fall from the sky as a giant meteorite. It's not even decided on what happens to it after it's life cycle. Probably the tech advances and it'll be reused for other space explorations.





SOUTHie said:


> Yeah, these satellites do not reach the earth surface in majority of the cases.
> 
> And the TG-1 pause a real threat, although it's just low probability, but still significant.


Remember what happened to MIR space station and Skylab also consider as threat by west and EU/rest of the world respectively, so this is a western propaganda against China and Nothing else @SOUTHie


----------



## JSCh

*Aerodynamic design complete, Mars probe undergoes trials*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/3/11 23:23:39

The Mars probe's aerodynamic design is complete and undergoing trials, according to China's major aerospace science and technology researcher and developer.

The country's first Mars probe is scheduled to be launched on a Long March 5 launch vehicle by 2020 from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in South China's Hainan Province.

The probe will hopefully orbit, land and deploy a rover on the Red Planet.

But landing on Mars poses serious aerodynamic challenges, said Zhou Weijiang, a researcher at the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, Science and Technology Daily reported on Sunday.

In the primary phase, the design needs to elevate the probe sufficiently to prevent it from burning up in the high temperatures caused by air friction, said Zhou, also a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference.

The design must also prevent the probe from escaping its orbit or crashing by maintaining the correct flight attitude, Zhou said.

Weight is another issue. The Mars probe is relatively light, Zhou said, but " if we apply too little heat-resisting material, the probe will burn or if too much it will surpass the weight standard."


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Latest astrophotographies from China's 2 orbital space laboratories: Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.3







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成, 



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.0

Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and Israeli hasbara as well, with some clarifications.
> 
> China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.
> 
> As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.
> _In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._
> 
> _Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013.
> 
> All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.
> 
> The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._
> 
> Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.
> 
> There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode.
> This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a thrust generated by heating the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1, when it had finally reached the ~140 km altitude threshold. This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
> http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/
> 
> 
> ▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
> http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html
> 
> 
> ▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
> Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
> http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE
> 
> 
> ▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/
> 
> 
> ▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE
> 
> 
> ▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018




*Latest astrophotographies from China's 2 orbital space laboratories: Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.3







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成, 



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.0

Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Construction of gravitational wave telescopes in Tibet underway*

March 13, 2018

China is under smooth progress towards the world's highest altitude gravitational wave telescopes in Tibet Autonomous Region to detect the faintest echoes resonating from the universe, a project insider disclosed.

The main part for the first stage of the "Ngari plan", which was launched by China in March 2017 to eyeball the Big Bang cosmic waves at Ngari, Tibet, is almost completed, Zhang Xinmin, chief scientist of the project said on the sidelines of the ongoing first session of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC).

The project will start operations in 2020 and observation results will arise in 2022, added Zhang, a senior researcher at the Institute of High Energy Physics in the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

At the first stage of the two-phased project, a telescope code-named Ngari No.1 would be constructed at 5,250 meters above sea level to enable the first measurement of primordial gravitational waves in the northern hemisphere, according to the scientist.

The first telescope is expected to be installed at the end of 2019 and operational in 2020, added Zhang, also a member of the 13th CPPCC National Committee.

The second stage, according to him, involves a series of telescopes, code-named Ngari No. 2, to be located at an altitude of about 6,000 meters, to realize more accurate measurement of the waves.

Chinese scientists are now working on design of the first telescope with a team of Stanford University, and they would cooperate more in the future, he said.

The primordial gravitational waves, different from gravitational waves produced by motions and evolution of the heavenly bodies, were generated by the first tremors of the Big Bang.

Detection of the primordial gravitational waves is of great significance to studying the origin and evolution of the universe, said Zhang.

Ngari is considered as one of the world's four best places for astronomers to gaze into the faint echoes from the earliest days of the universe given its thin air, clear skies and minimal human activity.

The other three spots to detect the tiny twists in cosmic light are Atacama Desert, Chile and Antarctica in the southern hemisphere, as well as Greenland in the northern hemisphere.

The Ngari observatory, once constructed, will be the first of its kind in the northern hemisphere for China to carry out experiments regarding detection of primordial gravitational waves.

By then, the Ngari observatory, alongside the existing South Pole Telescope and the facility in Chile’s Atacama Desert, will cover both the northern and southern hemispheres.

Both space exploration and ground-based research have been employed by China to gaze into the remote universe.

The telescope in Ngari and FAST, a 500-meter aperture spherical radio telescope in southwest China’s Guizhou province, dedicate to probing waves from ground-based research facilities, while the Taiji and Tianqin projects, proposed by CAS and Sun Yat-sen University respectively, focus on detection by launch of satellites. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=bb2e794117054a3680c845311932f080
http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2018/0313/FOREIGN201803131027000353274509026.jpg
http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html



▲ The Ngari Observatory 








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=bb2e794117054a3680c845311932f080
http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2018/0313/FOREIGN201803131027000592914584468.jpg
http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html



▲ The Ngari Observatory at night

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chang'e-4 rover to land on far side of Moon in 2nd half of 2018*
China Plus Published: 2018-03-13 18:37:49

China's latest lunar probe, the Chang'e-4, is expected to land on the far side of the Moon on the second half this year in what is to be the first soft landing on the dark side of the moon in the history of space flight, said Zhao Xiaojin, head of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.




An illustration of Chang'e-4 working on the Moon. [Photo: stdaily.com]

The project is divided into two stages. In the first half of the year, a relay satellite will be sent to the Earth-Moon Lagrange 2 point, which is 450,000 kilometers from the earth. It will transmit data collected by the rover and lander back to earth, explained Zhao Xiaojin on the sidelines of this year's CPPCC sessions.

After the testing of the relay satellite, Chang'e-4 will start its journey in the second half of 2018 and land near Moon's South Pole's Aitken Basin.

Chang'e-4 is a copy of Chang'e-3, but has a different landing method and working conditions. Its predecessor Chang'e-3, China's first lunar lander, has been operating on the moon for over two years.

Meanwhile, Zhao Xiaojin has told the media on the sidelines of the annual session of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference that the Chang'e-5 mission is now scheduled for sometime in 2019. That mission will involve a lunar landing and return to earth.

"We hope to start the construction of a lunar base around 2025 and send man onto the Moon around 2030," said Zhao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*LKW-4 - CZ-2D - JSLC - March 2018*
A0729/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED 
BY:N330725E0981352-N331206E0974845-N340456E0980241-N340012E0982802
BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *17 MAR 07:03 2018 UNTIL 17
MAR 07:32 2018*. CREATED: 14 MAR 01:35 2018

A0728/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED 
BY:N350912E0984502-N351245E0982545-N354147E0983340-N353701E0985931
BACK TO START. VERTICAL LIMITS:GND-UNL. GND - UNL, *17 MAR 07:03 2018 UNTIL 17
MAR 07:25 2018*. CREATED: 14 MAR 01:33 2018

http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/event...unch-land-resource-exploration-satellite-four




CZ-2D for the LKW-4 mission as been sent to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center.




https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=44683.0


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Latest astrophotographies from China's 2 orbital space laboratories: Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
> https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
> #天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
> Estimated Magnitude: 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
> https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
> #天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成,
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
> Estimated Magnitude: 1.0
> 
> Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!



More smoking gun, or rather smoking lasers!



*Descent of China’s Tiangong-1 will not cause damage to earth: expert*

March 14, 2018

According to the latest information issued by China’s manned space engineering office, since Feb. 25 to Mar. 4, 2018, Tiangong-1 was orbiting in stable condition and good shape at an average height of about 251.5 kilometers (perigee height: 238.6 km; apogee height: 264.4 km; orbital inclination: 42.79 degrees).

China has been monitoring Tiangong-1, Zhu said, adding that the space lab will burn up after entering the atmosphere and the remaining wreckage will fall into a designated area of the sea, without endangering the Earth’s surface.

Aerospace expert Pang Zhihao explained that an international tradition to handle retired large spacecrafts operated at near-earth orbits is to let them fall to an abyssal zone in southern Pacific Ocean far away from the continents.

Being called the “graveyard of spacecraft”, the water was the falling location for Mir space station and Progress spacecraft of Russia, and the Compton Gamma Ray Observatory of the US, Pang added.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0314/c90000-9437070.html


Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Latest astrophotographies from China's 2 orbital space laboratories: Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
> https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
> #天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング
> 
> 
> ▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
> Estimated Magnitude: 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
> https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
> #天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成,
> 
> 
> ▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
> Estimated Magnitude: 1.0
> 
> Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!




More smoking gun, or rather smoking lasers!



*Descent of China’s Tiangong-1 will not cause damage to earth: expert*

March 14, 2018

According to the latest information issued by China’s manned space engineering office, since Feb. 25 to Mar. 4, 2018, Tiangong-1 was orbiting in stable condition and good shape at an average height of about 251.5 kilometers (perigee height: 238.6 km; apogee height: 264.4 km; orbital inclination: 42.79 degrees).

China has been monitoring Tiangong-1, Zhu said, adding that the space lab will burn up after entering the atmosphere and the remaining wreckage will fall into a designated area of the sea, without endangering the Earth’s surface.

Aerospace expert Pang Zhihao explained that an international tradition to handle retired large spacecrafts operated at near-earth orbits is to let them fall to an abyssal zone in southern Pacific Ocean far away from the continents.

Being called the “graveyard of spacecraft”, the water was the falling location for Mir space station and Progress spacecraft of Russia, and the Compton Gamma Ray Observatory of the US, Pang added.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0314/c90000-9437070.html


Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## JSCh

*CASIC plans space-based Internet with 80 satellites*



The rocket Kuaizhou-1A carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1 blasts off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 9, 2017. (File photo/China News Service)

(ECNS)-- The Fourth Academy of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), the main contractor for the Chinese space program, officially unveiled a new subordinate entity on Friday to build space-based internet services using 80 small satellites.

Zhang Di, deputy director of the academy and also president of the new company Xingyun, said cellular mobile communication technology is unable to provide Internet across more than 80 percent of the land and 95 percent of the ocean.

He said the new space-based service and Internet of Things will turn a new chapter in communication and allow easy connection whether on sea, islands or in the desert.

Xingyun will be dedicated to the research, manufacturing and launch of low orbit satellites, building a network and finally a space-based Internet of Things, according to Zhang.

He added that cloud computing and Big Data services will be part of a planned information ecology system to allow internet access all across the world.

Xingyun already sent its first experimental satellite into low earth orbit aboard a Kuaizhou 1 rocket in Jan. 2017. The company plans to send a total of 80 satellites into space in three stages to complete the system, with countries along the One Belt One Road initiative as the main target market.


----------



## cirr

*China launches land exploration satellite*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-17 18:48:49 | Editor: Zhou Xin






A Long March-2D rocket carrying a land exploration satellite is launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, March 17, 2018. China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from here at 3:10 p.m. Saturday. The satellite is the fourth of its kind and mainly used for exploration of land resources by remote sensing. (Xinhua/Wang Jiangbo)

JIUQUAN, March 17 (Xinhua) -- China launched a land exploration satellite into a preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest at 3:10 p.m. Saturday.

The satellite is the fourth of its kind and mainly used for exploration of land resources by remote sensing.

A Long March-2D rocket carried the satellite into space.

The launch was the 268th mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Vibration training for Taikonauts*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2b29341fc6428585abab58237ac650d6
http://
http://



▲ Vibration training for Taikonauts








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Cv9l2lf9o



▲ What does it take to become a taikonaut? This exclusive footage shows Chinese astronauts going through a special training on vibration machine. Published on Mar 17, 2018

Obviously that should be the rehearsal of atmospheric reentry phase. Thus no footages have ever been disclosed -by any spacefaring nations- (anyway it is during the plasma ball blackout phase)... 



*Weightless training for Taikonauts*








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=2b29341fc6428585abab58237ac650d6
http://
http://



▲ Weightless training for Taikonauts








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08SvB20QNEM



▲ What does it take to become a taikonaut? Check out Chinese astronauts preparing underwater for the weightlessness of space. Published on Mar 15, 2018


----------



## cirr

*China to develop micro rockets, aiming at huge market*

2018-03-19 08:30 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China plans to develop micro solid-propellant carrier rockets for commercial use to meet growing needs for launching micro-nano satellites.

China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) said that its subsidiary company, China Rocket, was in the process of appraising the plan.

*"The micro rockets will be developed with strong ability, high precision, low cost and a short launch preparation cycle,"* according to a CALT online statement.

In general, small solid-propellant rockets have a carrying capacity of 100-500 kilograms. The micro-solid rockets are more flexible and cost-efficient, according to the CALT.

Since its establishment in 1957, the CALT has been China's largest developer and producer of carrier rockets. It has designed and manufactured the Long March carrier rockets, which have a good reputation globally.

"The development of micro-solid rockets is an important step for China Rocket to build a world-class commercial space company," the CALT said.

According to the CALT, the global demand for commercial satellite launches will exceed 10,000, and domestic demand will reach 1,000. Many Chinese tech giants also have satellite launch plans.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Moon Race As Seen From Europe*

_"Im Lauf der Zeit: Ein Ausflug zum Mond"_ is a typical TV program for children presenting the history and future of the Moon Race.

*Over Time: A trip to the Moon*

2016-12-18







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=feebc30ac7a560d6d25153b1af5b295c
http://programm.ard.de/sendungsbilder/original/448/POCUTF8_19565782448_Original_Daccord.JPEG
http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/063614-012-A/im-lauf-der-zeit



▲ The Moon Race, illustrated by a strange flashforward... obvious message intended to prepare the European little children to the inevitable outcome.

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/063614-012-A/im-lauf-der-zeit


*The Mars Colonization As Seen From Europe*


_"Im Lauf der Zeit: Dschingis Khan, das Steppenreich"_ is a typical TV program for children presenting the history and future of the Mars Colonization.

*Alternate History: The Empire of China conquers Mars*

10-02-2017

In the desert, in a hostile world, man has managed to gain a foothold and to sustain life. After decades of cold war, of technological races to dominate the world, the Empire of China won its showdown with the European Union: after the Moon, Mars has just been colonized.

For years, this unmatched feat has mobilized all the resources of the country. Barely 20 years after the first step on the moon, the Empire of China, from the height of its 5,000-years history, today shows the world the grandeur of its civilization. His success is such that we are already talking about the Chinese century.

But all this has never happened! 900 years ago a small grain of sand will cause a series of events that will decimate more than a third of the Chinese population and slow down its development for centuries.

1174, Mongolia. A clan leader is poisoned by a rival tribe. He dies under the eyes of his young son named Temüdjin. A few decades later, riders ransack a nomad camp, they leave with a captive, a beautiful woman, her name is Börté.
1214: Beijing is taken and pillaged by the Mongols. In the years that follow, China will lose a third of its population.

These three tragic elements are intimately linked, they are key moments in the life of a unique conqueror in the history of mankind, Genghis Khan!

https://education.francetv.fr/matie...ronie-l-empire-de-chine-a-la-conquete-de-mars







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=feebc30ac7a560d6d25153b1af5b295c
http://
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/063614-002-A/im-lauf-der-zeit/



▲ The Mars colonization, illustrated by a strange flashforward... obvious message intended to prepare the European little children to the inevitable outcome.

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/063614-002-A/im-lauf-der-zeit/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?




Since the hasbara boy keeps reposting the same litanies again and again all over the forum, let me reveal the following, confirming my previous assessment:
The Chinese PLA ASAT laser stations seem to have already proceeded with their first in a series to come corrective laser surgical pinpoint accuracy strikes, as shown in the sudden increased decay rate of Tiangong-1 witnessed by the official TLE of March 12! 













Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ It is clearly visible an anomalous burst from the TLE 18070.1268 (March 11) to 18072.1107 (March 13), 6 consecutive TLEs.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ After the big variation in the decay rate on March 12, the totally controlled reentry is predicted at a slightly earlier date: 2-3 April 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=40b1296e07e8c954beaef6a4ab6e700d
http://
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=12656&eq=....14861077888228622&tz=UTC&y=20180312114635000



▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 12 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station!



Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## JSCh

Daily update of Tiangong-1 orbit,




--> CHINA MANNED SPACE | News > Notice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Giant radio telescope to reach even farther*
By ZHANG ZHIHAO | China Daily | Updated: 2018-03-27 07:11















Aerial view of the world's largest radio telescope called FAST (Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope) in Pingtang county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous region, southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/IC]

China will finish upgrading the world's largest single-dish radio telescope next month to help scientists discover more stellar objects that are unique and farther from Earth, according to a project insider.

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST, has had more precise and efficient signal receivers installed, said Liu Oufei, deputy chief engineer of the telescope's receiver and terminal systems.

The upgrade includes a more advanced 19-beam receiver system to replace the current single-beam receiver, which was easier to calibrate and test when FAST was launched in 2016, he said.

"Previously, it was like having only one ear listening to the sky for cosmic signals," he said. "Now we have 19 ears, which can significantly increase our efficiency and ability to detect farther and fainter signals."

The new receiver will be at least six times more accurate than the old model, and can survey the night sky 19 times faster, drastically shortening the time needed for data collecting, he said. Before the update, it usually took around 20 days to survey the sky.

Chinese scientists are also looking at setting up smaller radio telescopes around FAST to create a telescope array that has greater resolution and data accuracy, Liu said.

The surrounding telescopes would consist of two to 10 radio telescopes measuring 30 or 50 meters in diameter, and resolution of the array would be about 100 times greater than now, according to proposals from the FAST observation station of the National Astronomical Observatories of China, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"We have the engineering know-how to achieve these goals, but it ultimately comes down to the scientists and their projects to determine whether new telescopes are necessary," Liu said. "Everything regarding the expansion is still in its early stages and is subject to change."

Located in a natural depression in Guizhou province, FAST consists of 4,450 triangular panels that form a receiving dish about the size of 30 soccer fields.

FAST's main missions include finding and studying pulsars, which are superdense, superbright rotating remnants of massive stars that eject beams of powerful electromagnetic radiation from their poles.

The beams are so bright that scientists can detect them millions of light years away, hence pulsars are called "the lighthouse of the galaxy," Liu said. Pulsars can also spin at an extremely stable rate due to their incredible mass and momentum, "like the universe's most precise clock".

Using these two traits, pulsars can be used to track time and coordinates for space navigation with unprecedented accuracy, Liu said, adding Chinese scientists are already working on real time positioning systems involving pulsars.

"Finding more pulsars is not only crucial in understanding the nature of the universe," he said. "They also have profound and practical uses in greatly improving our navigation capability, both for cars traveling on roads and spacecraft flying through space."

Since its launch, FAST has discovered 51 possible pulsars, 11 of which have been confirmed by international organizations. FAST is still in a trial operation phase, but once fully operational, it theoretically could discover some 5,000 to 7,000 pulsars a year, Liu said.

Scientists first discovered pulsars in 1967. Since then, more than 2,500 have been found, most of which are in the Milky Way galaxy, according to the Max Planck Society, a nonprofit research organization based in Germany.

"Every pulsar is unique, just like our fingerprints," Liu said. "FAST will play an irreplaceable role in greatly expanding our pulsar roster."


----------



## JSCh

*Tiangong-1 expected to burn up on reentering atmosphere*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-26 21:07:56|Editor: Jiaxin




BEIJING, March 26 (Xinhua) -- Tiangong-1, China's first space lab, should be fully burnt as it reenters the Earth's atmosphere, according to China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) on Monday.

Analysis from Beijing Aerospace Control Center shows that Tiangong-1 will reenter the Earth's atmosphere between March 31 and April 4.

Tiangong-1 orbited at an average altitude of 216.2 kilometers and was fully intact as of March 25, according to CMSEO.

Tiangong-1 was launched on Sept. 29, 2011 and ended service on March 16, 2016 after completing its mission.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*LINKSPACE RLV-T3 rocket VTVL test*

18 Mar 2018

This has always been very exciting for us, because it not only means that we have acquired all the technology for the rocket recovery, but it is a new beginning. The next step is to make it fly higher and more stable. Soon, you will see the video of the rocket flying into the sky








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://twitter.com/Linkspace_China/status/975296243453673472
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc4l9mQ8HXk



▲ LINKSPACE RLV-T3 rocket VTVL test. Published on Mar 18, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Shenzhou aerospace institute enrolls foreign students*
By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/3/25 23:13:40




China's aerospace institute for the first time enrolled foreign students, prompting a Chinese expert on Sunday to note the massive progress the nation has made in space technology.

Shenzhou College under China Academy of Space Technology held a ceremony to welcome its first eight foreign students on March 19, the first time China has admitted foreign students in the aerospace field, the People's Daily website reported Saturday. 

The students come from Pakistan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Venezuela and Cambodia. After two years' study and oral defense of their thesis, they will receive a Chinese master's degree in aerospace science, the report said. 

"China's aerospace industry technology is comprehensive especially its satellites for navigation, communication and meteorology, a field in which China can and would like to help other countries cultivate talent," Jiao Weixin, a space science professor at Peking University, told the Global Times on Sunday. 

To provide a better service for foreign students, the college customized courses that would fit individual student's needs, according to the people.com.cn report. 

The foreign students' abstract must be written in both English and Chinese. They will also take courses such as Chinese language and an introduction to China.

The academy has cooperated for years on project Know-How To Transfer with Pakistan, Nigeria, Venezuela, Ethiopia and Algeria. 

While cultivating talent in those countries, the academy has also improved its training system, teaching administration and comprehensive capabilities, people.com.cn reported. 

"The enrollment of foreign students also proved that China's technology in the field has made huge progress during the past years," Jiao said. "China used to receive help from countries such as the former Soviet Union and now is able to help others, which is also good for China in building its international image."

A Long March-2D rocket was launched in February carrying the 730-kilogram China seismo-electromagnetic satellite known as Zhangheng-1. 

In 2018, China will see 36 launches of the Long March rocket series, with missions to form a network for the domestic Beidou navigation satellites, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> *Giant radio telescope to reach even farther*
> By ZHANG ZHIHAO | China Daily | Updated: 2018-03-27 07:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view of the world's largest radio telescope called FAST (Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope) in Pingtang county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous region, southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/IC]
> 
> China will finish upgrading the world's largest single-dish radio telescope next month to help scientists discover more stellar objects that are unique and farther from Earth, according to a project insider.
> 
> The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST, has had more precise and efficient signal receivers installed, said Liu Oufei, deputy chief engineer of the telescope's receiver and terminal systems.
> 
> The upgrade includes a more advanced 19-beam receiver system to replace the current single-beam receiver, which was easier to calibrate and test when FAST was launched in 2016, he said.
> 
> "Previously, it was like having only one ear listening to the sky for cosmic signals," he said. "Now we have 19 ears, which can significantly increase our efficiency and ability to detect farther and fainter signals."
> 
> The new receiver will be at least six times more accurate than the old model, and can survey the night sky 19 times faster, drastically shortening the time needed for data collecting, he said. Before the update, it usually took around 20 days to survey the sky.
> 
> Chinese scientists are also looking at setting up smaller radio telescopes around FAST to create a telescope array that has greater resolution and data accuracy, Liu said.
> 
> The surrounding telescopes would consist of two to 10 radio telescopes measuring 30 or 50 meters in diameter, and resolution of the array would be about 100 times greater than now, according to proposals from the FAST observation station of the National Astronomical Observatories of China, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> "We have the engineering know-how to achieve these goals, but it ultimately comes down to the scientists and their projects to determine whether new telescopes are necessary," Liu said. "Everything regarding the expansion is still in its early stages and is subject to change."
> 
> Located in a natural depression in Guizhou province, FAST consists of 4,450 triangular panels that form a receiving dish about the size of 30 soccer fields.
> 
> FAST's main missions include finding and studying pulsars, which are superdense, superbright rotating remnants of massive stars that eject beams of powerful electromagnetic radiation from their poles.
> 
> The beams are so bright that scientists can detect them millions of light years away, hence pulsars are called "the lighthouse of the galaxy," Liu said. Pulsars can also spin at an extremely stable rate due to their incredible mass and momentum, "like the universe's most precise clock".
> 
> Using these two traits, pulsars can be used to track time and coordinates for space navigation with unprecedented accuracy, Liu said, adding Chinese scientists are already working on real time positioning systems involving pulsars.
> 
> "Finding more pulsars is not only crucial in understanding the nature of the universe," he said. "They also have profound and practical uses in greatly improving our navigation capability, both for cars traveling on roads and spacecraft flying through space."
> 
> Since its launch, FAST has discovered 51 possible pulsars, 11 of which have been confirmed by international organizations. FAST is still in a trial operation phase, but once fully operational, it theoretically could discover some 5,000 to 7,000 pulsars a year, Liu said.
> 
> Scientists first discovered pulsars in 1967. Since then, more than 2,500 have been found, most of which are in the Milky Way galaxy, according to the Max Planck Society, a nonprofit research organization based in Germany.
> 
> "Every pulsar is unique, just like our fingerprints," Liu said. "FAST will play an irreplaceable role in greatly expanding our pulsar roster."













Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ Flashforward, *Kim Jong Un* inspecting a model of *FAST* Radio Telescope. Mar 27, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Photo showing transportation of 10 meter diameter aluminium ring. Reported to be for R&D of CZ-9 or Long March 9 super-heavy rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Tiangong-1 space lab could reenter Earth as soon as Sunday: authorities*
By Liu Yang and Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2018/3/29 21:48:42

The re-entry of Tiangong-1, China's first space lab, could take place as soon as this Sunday, give or take a day, and will not cause any damage to the ground, according to the Chinese military and space authorities on Thursday. 

The Tiangong-1, or Heavenly Palace 1, is orbiting at an average height of about 196.4 kilometers, the China Manned Space Engineering Office said on Thursday, and the agency predicts that the space lab with reenter the Earth's atmosphere on April 1, which is on Sunday, give or take a day. 

The approximate reentry location cannot be determined until the last two hours before it starts to fall, China's space authorities reiterated on Thursday. 

Small amounts of the space lab's fuel will be burned together with other parts, and will not cause damage to objects on Earth, Chinese military sources told the Global Times. And the reentry process will not produce any toxic substances, the sources added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Grandy said:


> *Is China's space laser for real?*
> * It's not a Death Star super laser. It's a space broom. *
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:50pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not this.
> China's space broom isn't the Death Star super laser. It's an orbiting satellite with a laser only powerful enough to heat up pieces of space junk, so that they change course burn up in the atmosphere.
> Depositphotos
> 
> In a recent article in scientific journal _Optik_, a faculty member at China's Air Force Engineering University proposed building a laser-armed satellite, a "broom" to do battle with the pernicious problem of space debris.
> 
> Laser-armed satellites, naturally, generate a lot of attention, and so the proposal of Quan Wen and his co-authors has made its way into several splashy headlines. But it's more than hype. The concept addresses a real (and growing) problem: there's something like 17,852 artificial objects orbiting earth (PDF), and an estimated 300,000-plus pieces of space debris larger than a marble. At the fast orbital velocities up in space, even large craft like the International Space Station have to maneuver out of the way of small objects to avoid catastrophic damage.
> 
> Quan's research looks at the efficacy of a hypothetical laser operating near the infrared spectrum. It would blast away targeted space debris for a couple minutes, at a rate of twenty bursts of laserfire a second. That amount of energy would be sufficient to vaporize part of the object's mass. Contrary to public imagination, space laser brooms like the one proposed don't actually vaporize space debris, but rather "burn off" a chunk. This would create sufficient kinetic force from the chemical combustion to change the object's orbit. With that change in direction, the debris will quickly reenter the atmosphere and burn up. Because of atmospheric distortion, it's much more effective to zap space debris with a satellite than, say, a ground-based laser.
> 
> Of course, for now it's all theory. The laser broom would need to be actually mounted on a satellite and lofted into orbit to test its true efficacy. And even then, it'd still face some legal grey areas (technically speaking, space debris are still the property of owners of the satellites they originated from, which is very, very difficult to track) as well as major suspicion about the idea of implementing a weapon-like technology up in space.
> 
> Like many others, China's space program has both civilian and military applications. (The AoLong 1 satellite, for example, has a robotic arm for mechanically de-orbiting space debris that has has potential as an anti-satellite sabotage technology.) And so there's an obvious question: can the space laser broom be an anti-satellite weapon? It's certainly possible, though a cost-effective laser broom would need to be small—just big enough to take care of small debris. To quickly deal serious damage to enemy spacecraft, one would need a much larger space laser weapon; perhaps an orbital battlemoon?
> *
> Popular Science*
> _Peter Warren Singer is a strategist and senior fellow at the New America Foundation. He has been named by Defense News as one of the 100 most influential people in defense issues. He was also dubbed an official "Mad Scientist" for the U.S. Army's Training and Doctrine Command. Jeffrey is a national security professional in the greater D.C. area._






*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.7 Part1*

First posted 10 March 2018; Updated 1 April 2018

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Background
3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event
4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis
5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event
6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018
7. Tiangong-1's final week
8. Tiangong-1's final day
9. The coup de grâce 
10.Post-reentry analysis
 

*1. Introduction*



Solomon2 said:


> Has There Been a Loss of Control?
> 
> Where will Tiangong-1 reenter?
> 
> How Difficult is it to Accurately Predict a Reentry?
> 
> Will objects from this reentry hit me or my property?




As all these questions can only expose how biased and ill-intentioned the Western propaganda machine is, hell-bent in smearing the ever more outstanding Chinese space achievements (due to desperation and jealousy as always), let us reassure all our Pakistani readers and other foes as well, with some clarifications.

China has been working on developing laser weapons since the 1960s, and the People’s Liberation Army in 2015 published the book Light War that gives a central role to fighting a future war using lasers.

As already disclosed by the media, China is known to have operated at least 3 ASAT laser stations, in Anhui, Sichuan and Xinjiang.

_In 2005, Chinese researchers have successfully conducted a satellite-blinding experiment using a 50-100 kilowatt capacity mounted laser gun in Xinjiang province. The target was a low orbit satellite with a tilt distance of 600 kilometers. The diameter of the telescope firing the laser beam is 0.6 meters wide. The accuracy of acquisition, tracking and pointing is less than 5 microradians._

_Three researchers, Gao Minghui, Zeng Yuquang and Wang Zhihong disclosed plan for even more powerful ASAT lasers in The Chinese Optics journal in December 2013. 

All worked for the Changchun Institute for Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics – the leading center for laser weapons technology.

The plan proposed the building of a 5-ton chemical laser as a combat platform capable of destroying satellites in orbit. Given funding by the Chinese military, which is in charge of China’s space program, the anti-satellite laser could be deployed by 2023._

In another study that was led by Quan Wen, a researcher from the Information and Navigation College at China's Air Force Engineering University, with the help of the Institute of China Electronic Equipment System Engineering Company, laser used in removal of space debris have been investigated.
_The simulation results show that, debris removal is affected by inclination and RAAN, and laser station with the same inclination and RAAN as debris has the highest removal efficiency. It provides necessary theoretical basis for the deployment of space-based laser station and the further application of space debris removal by using space-based laser._

Although high secrecy is strictly enforced, one could compare the case of Tiangong-1 space laboratory with the ill-fated Phobos-Grunt Mars probe, that reentered over the South Eastern Pacific Ocean on 15 January 2011.

There was no random reentry over highly populated area. This time Tiangong-1 will also reenter over the Pacific Ocean, in a remotely controlled mode. 

This suggests that China will secretly use its laser ASAT stations, to produce a series of thrusts generated by heating until vaporizing the outer part of the spacecraft, thus lowering the perigee of Tiangong-1. Notice Tiangong-1 passes every day up to five times over China, heading south-Eastward toward the south Pacific.

Upon reaching the ultimate ~140 km altitude threshold, where a complete orbit is no longer possible, the coup de grâce will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). 
Alternately, by piercing the propellant tank (i.e. Hydrazine) would even provide a more powerfull thrust, but the targeting requires a higher accuracy.

If this procedure succeedes, this would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean.

What makes the preparation for this highly risky space billiard operation possible is that China can count on its world fastest supercomputers. 
As reported by the state television CCTV13, it it took 20 days, instead of the otherwise 12 months, for China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, for simulating the numerical reentry prediction, which are in accordance with wind tunnel simulations. 


This is the least China could do, as even North Korea has already disclosed its own Korean-style Anti-Meteor Laser System, needed to protect its planned future Lunar base, back in a New Year 2018 show! 









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=d8770e7e953583e1e611f08e3ef7f07a
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201803/31/004032uiccctwukggkrdd3.png
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2465987-1-1.html



▲ Chinese official statement of 8 January 2018: *Tiangong-1 not to reenter uncontrolled*. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=d8770e7e953583e1e611f08e3ef7f07a
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/pointnemoisa.jpg

Officially called an "ocean point of inaccessibility," this watery graveyard for titanium fuel tanks and other high-tech space debris is better known to space junkies as Point Nemo, in honour of Jules Verne's fictional submarine captain.

Point Nemo is further from land than any other dot on the globe: 2,688 kilometres (about 1,450 miles) from the Pitcairn Islands to the north, one of the Easter Islands to the northwest, and Maher Island—part of Antarctica—to the South.

"Its most attractive feature for controlled re-entries is that nobody is living there," said Stijn Lemmens, a space debris expert at the European Space Agency in Darmstadt, Germany.

"Coincidentally, it is also biologically not very diverse. So it gets used as a dumping ground—'space graveyard' would be a more polite term—mainly for cargo spacecraft," he told AFP.

Some 250 to 300 spacecraft—which have mostly burned up as they carved a path through Earth's atmosphere—have been laid to rest there, he said.

By far the largest object descending from the heavens to splash down at Point Nemo, in 2001, was Russia's MIR space lab, which weighed 120 tonnes.

"It is routinely used nowadays by the (Russian) Progress capsules, which go back-and-forth to the International Space Station (ISS)," said Lemmens.

The massive, 420-tonne ISS also has a rendezvous with destiny at Point Nemo, in 2024.

In future, most spacecraft will be "designed for demise" with materials that melt at lower temperatures, making them far less likely to survive re-entry and hit Earth's surface.

Both NASA and the ESA, for example, are switching from titanium to alumium in the manufacture of fuel tanks.

China hoisted Tiangong-1, it's first manned space lab, into space in 2011. It was slated for a controlled re-entry but ground engineers lost control in March 2016 of the eight-tonne craft in March 2016, which is when it began its descent toward a fiery end.

The chances of anyone getting hit by debris from Tiangong-1 are vanishingly small, less than one in 12 trillion, according to the ESA.

"Nemo," by the way, means "no one" in Latin.

https://phys.org/news/2018-03-nemo-...e=menu&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=item-menu



▲ Official designated reentry area for Tiangong-1: 'Point Nemo' is a watery graveyard for titanium fuel tanks and other high-tech space debris 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://aerospace.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/TG-1_Coverage_Plot_Annotated.png
http://www.aerospace.org/cords/reentry-predictions/tiangong-1-reentry/



▲ Map of Tiangong-1 ground track 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/imag...grunt/reentry/reentry_map_2012_01_15_Cb_1.jpg
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/phobos_grunt_reentry.html



▲ An official map of the Phobos-Grunt reentry released by Roskosmos by 20:00 Moscow Time on Jan. 15, 2012.
Notice the similarity with Tiangong-1 regarding the relative location of the impact zone and the ASAT laser stations!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/W020130723291509035315.jpg
http://news.k618.cn/js_37057/201307/t20130723_3575267.html



▲ Space imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station. 中国天山部署战略反卫星激光武器







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/07/06/1467809618648020.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=610e7588b4220ee55ba29235a81a9716
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/usr/uploads/2016/08/17/1471423133118440.jpg
https://www.chinaspaceflight.com/css/Tiangong-1/Tiangong-1.html



▲ China's Sunway-TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer, used for simulating the numerical reentry prediction of Tiangong-1.
Note that the space lab will present its APAS docking ring forward due to the overall aerodynamics and especially the solar pannels at the rear section, therefore allowing a good view and stable laser targeting of the said frontal section.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; Video published on Jan 1, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4671/38881704724_bc097d03e2_b.jpg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dprktoday/38881704724/



▲ 10 North Korean astronauts combining beams of laser to thwart a meteor shower as depicted in a New Year 2018 show







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=a775523a2fc44b8a75ddd84168d9cac3
http://
http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxBj71x2wtE



▲ At T=40:54 North Korean Lunar base hit by meteor shower; At T=41:33 Combined laser beams used to protect the North Korean Lunar base from meteor shower, in a New Year 2018 show. Video published on Jan 1, 2018






Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


* ______________________________________*​

*2. Background*
*The Opening Solar Concentrator*

*"*_*Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor, World’s Oldest Solar Device *

During the sixth century BCE, Confucius wrote about the common use of curved mirrors shaped from shiny metal to concentrate the rays of the sun for making fire. These became known as yang-suis – translating to solar ignitors, or burning mirrors.

According to the great philosopher, upon waking up the eldest son would attach a solar ignitor to his belt as he dressed for the day. It was his duty to focus the solar rays onto kindling to start the family’s cooking fire.

According to another early text, the Zhouli, which describes rituals dating far back into Chinese antiquity, “The Directors of the Sun Fire have the duty of transferring with burning mirrors the brilliant flames of the sun to torches for sacrifice.”

Although scholars found over the years many ancient texts discussing solar ignitors, the discovery of an extant yang sui eluded them for centuries. Quite recently came the Eureka moment. Digging up a tomb that dated to about 3,000 years ago, a team of archaeologists found in the hand of a skeleton a bowl-shaped metal object. While the inner side could have passed for a wok, the exterior trough had a handle in its center. That’s what caught the eye of the two archaeologist in charge of the dig, Lu Demming and Zhai Keyong. They immediately brought the relic back to the local museum and ordered its specialists to make a mold from the original and then cast a copy in bronze.

After polishing its curved surface to a high degree of reflectance, the inquisitive archaeologists focused sunlight onto a piece of tinder just as the eldest son would have done so many years past, and in seconds the combustible material burst into flames. “This verified without a doubt that the purpose of the artifact is to make fire,” Lu and Zhai later wrote, assured of having found the oldest solar device in the history of humanity.

Now that the world could see what a real yang-sui looked like, museums retrospectively identified 20 more previously unclassified objects as solar ignitors. Multiple molds for turning out yang suislater found at a Bronze Age foundry in Shanxi province, close to the first find, suggest a mass market once existed for them. In fact, yang suis were probably as ubiquitous in early China as are matches and lighters today. The yang sui “should be regarded as one of the great inventions of ancient Chinese history,” remarked its discoverers, impressed by the ability of their forefathers to figure out the complex optics for such optimal performance so early in time.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://1882.img.pp.sohu.com.cn/images/2011/4/7/17/29/u131742818_12fe87bbcb9g215.jpg
http://liujingyou100.blog.sohu.com/170966592.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6k-jpg.462074/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6K.jpg
http://s9.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001n7IPZzy6SUaPoNjWc8&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4af8f35f0102vkmc.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/7yov6m-jpg.462075/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://ipic.su/7yoV6M.jpg
http://s3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/001Myf17zy6TZcD1TkC82&690
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_615e1d510102vmlx.html



▲ Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=aaa878e4c1bc4a207b079d78e7f2f421
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/img/9dd4a648-5526-463b-8a34-06507ef16dbc.jpg
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3259544f306b7a6333566d54/share_p.html



▲ Flashforward: Korean-style Gigantic Yang-Sui (阳燧) Solar Ignitor?


Source:
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=g5Z...0gjx417MbY5GY4Td0zcZXuadDnxbftC2jaaYWfhpkvj-_
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/06/05/worlds-oldest-solar-device/
*,,*​​_







Due to the atmospheric turbulence, targeting is made difficult, increasing with the magnification power. 
The image is constantly perturbed by the flowing air like the reflected image over a watery surface.

But to be able to target smaller part of an orbiting spacecraft, the aperture of the optics must be increased.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=39b6426111e5289696e7c6d52999bfae
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...hilip-Smith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...ith-2-25-18--short-100_1522116391_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143568&PHPSESSID=9q6gcm5iee723kd6e34p8m5n30



▲ ISS Max 62° Pass On 3/25/18, through an Aperture 355.6 mm (14 in), Focal Length 3910 mm (154 in) optical instrument ( Hedge HD 14 with a 1.6X barlow and red Astrodon filter on my ZWO ASI290 mono camera). March 25, 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=939dada2d4a7a214dcec30aa87c0dade
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...th-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_lg.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...Smith-Tiangong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386.gif
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...angong-1---1-20-18-200_1522264386_fpthumb.gif
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143600&PHPSESSID=prr4oq6v2u05cfdacaapfgtsu6



▲ Chinese Space Station Tiangong 1 on 01-20-18 from Manorville, NY USA. Max pass was 62° at 17:58:37pm EST. The telescope was an Edge HD 14 with a 2X barlow. Imaging camera was ZWO ASI174 mono with an Astrodon red filter. 

Thus two solutions. Space based platforms totally immune to the atmospheric turbulences or any stratospheric, near-space platforms. Alternately, ground-based platform operating at the highest altitude possible in order to reduce the atmospheric effect like the Tianshan Mountain or Tibetan Peaks.

For the ground-based platform, the use of adaptive optics (AO) are needed to counter the turbulence.

Current AO Systems require a guide “star”. Using adaptive optics to compensate for atmospherically induced wavefront distortions requires a remote beacon.
For a satellite the beacon can be a retroreflector illuminated by a ground-based laser.
Synthetic beacons, generated by laser backscatter from the atmosphere, offer a solution to this problem.
These beacons are produced by using Rayleigh backscatter, or scattering by the air molecules, at altitudes below 20 km, or by using resonant backscatter from the mesospheric sodium layer at an altitude of approximately 90 km.

iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1086/423904/pdf


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.7 Part2*

*3. The "12 March 2018" laser strikes event*

Confirming earlier assessment, the Chinese PLA ASAT laser stations seem to have already proceeded with their first in a series of corrective laser surgical pinpoint accuracy strikes, as shown in the sudden increased decay rate of Tiangong-1 correlated by the official TLE of March 12! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ It is clearly visible an anomalous burst from the TLE 18070.1268 (March 11) to 18072.1107 (March 13), 6 consecutive TLEs.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=f85c111b65a844af7a497e8af3a0dc2c
http://
http://



▲ After the big variation in the decay rate on March 12, the totally controlled reentry is predicted at a slightly earlier date: 2-3 April 2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=40b1296e07e8c954beaef6a4ab6e700d
http://
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=12656&eq=....14861077888228622&tz=UTC&y=20180312114635000



▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 12 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station!







Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYQMBjVUMAE1kHU.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/973917021594255361



▲ Attitude and Inclination of Tiangong-1, as of 14 March 2018: totally controlled reentry is predicted for 2-3 April 2018

Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​

*4. Post-"12 March 2018" event's analysis*

*Latest post-"12 March 2018" astrophotographies of China's orbital space laboratory Tiangong-1*

Notice the regular and constant brightness of the path, indicating a stable attitude with no tumbling after the first laser strikes! 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYKeyPDVoAIlcka.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973515308710313984
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報1.3等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度29°(方位28°)。3/13, 19:06~18:08 頃、太陽高度-10°。明るい＆雲多い,と状況悪かったが、ちらっと見えました。。 露出10秒x6枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 13 March 2018, 19:06~18:08 JST, 10 seconds x 6, fisheye, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.3







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYPwEMcVMAArZN2.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/973886180964974593
#天宮1号 (TIANGONG 1)の通過を撮影。予報0.5等級、北西から東へ。最高通過点高度48°(方位31°)。18:54~18:56 頃、太陽高度-7~-8°。昨日よりも更に明るいが雲は無かった。目視出来たような・・・。画像調整強。 露出5秒x21枚 比較明合成, 対角魚眼 トリミング 



▲ TIANGONG 1 pass captured from Tanegashima on 14 March 2018, 18:54~18:56 JST, 5 seconds x 21, f/4 ISO 100, APS-C10 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 0.5

For comparison, Tiangong-2, without any tumbling and with stable attitude:







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=e4d24499e00af15d7774fb0ec52e7788
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYCk-4zU0AA1E2P.jpg
https://twitter.com/makkisse999/status/972959236274601984
#天宮2号 (TIANGONG-2)の通過を撮影。3月12日 5:20~5:21, 予報1.0等級。最高通過点高度67°。影出からMax高度を少し過ぎたあたりまで。アルクトゥルスと北斗七星の間を通過。1、2枚目が空いたのは連写用レリーズのロック忘れ。 追尾(ポータブル赤道儀) 露出20秒×4枚 比較明合成, 



▲ TIANGONG 2 pass between Arcturus and Uras Major captured from Tanegashima on 12 March 2018, 5:20~5:21 JST, 20 seconds x 4, f/3.2, ISO 2500, APS-C21 mm, PENTAX K-5II s
Estimated Magnitude: 1.0




* ______________________________________*​

*5. Official Chinese statement after the "12 March 2018" event*

More smoking gun, or rather smoking lasers!



Chinese official statement, suggesting a successful first series of laser strikes:

*"*_*Descent of China’s Tiangong-1 will not cause damage to earth: expert*

March 14, 2018

According to the latest information issued by China’s manned space engineering office, since Feb. 25 to Mar. 4, 2018, Tiangong-1 was orbiting in stable condition and good shape at an average height of about 251.5 kilometers (perigee height: 238.6 km; apogee height: 264.4 km; orbital inclination: 42.79 degrees).

China has been monitoring Tiangong-1, Zhu said, adding that the space lab will burn up after entering the atmosphere and the remaining *wreckage will fall into a designated area of the sea*, without endangering the Earth’s surface.

Aerospace expert Pang Zhihao explained that an international tradition to handle retired large spacecrafts operated at near-earth orbits is to let them fall to an abyssal zone in *southern Pacific Ocean far away from the continents*.

Being called the “graveyard of spacecraft”, the water was the falling location for Mir space station and Progress spacecraft of Russia, and the Compton Gamma Ray Observatory of the US, Pang added.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0314/c90000-9437070.html
*,,*​​_
Coincidence? I think not!









* ______________________________________*​
*6. The geomagnetic storm of 19 March 2018*

Due to severe space weather caused by solar activities, a geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018 is resulting in an increased decay rate, accelerating the date of reentry of Tiangong-1, around 3 April±1 day.









Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DY0gAXLVwAE2J5h.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/976472731217641472



▲ Geomagnetic storm on 19 March 2018

Radar imagery indicating a good physical integrity of Tiangong-1, allowing the final coup de grâce that will be given by piercing the forward part of the pressurized module, thus allowing all the remaining gaz to escape at high velocity, and generating an additional negative vector thrust (think of a coca cola bottle). This would eventually allow a safe reentry half an orbit later over the predesignated area over the Pacific Ocean. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_09022017-22000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=830ea009297af6bd801354cea69d77ff
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/pr...mg.large.jpg/1521630436722_02022018-45000.jpg
https://www.fhr.fraunhofer.de/de/presse-medien/pressemitteilungen/wiedereintritt_tiangong-1.html



▲ Tiangong-1 image taken with radiotelescope at Fraunhofer on 21.3.2018


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.7 Part3*

*7. Tiangong-1's final week*

Notice a forecast by some Western media, made 24 March 2018, confirming the last pass over China's Tianshan ASAT laser station before ending in the southern hemisphere. But the reentry zone is a little bit farther than in the South Pacific, continuing Northeastward in the South Atlantic, as no *coup de grâce* laser strikes have been modeled for the numerical simulation.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 24 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the South Atlantic on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 21:22 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZDb74AVwAExiQN.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/977523335805337600



▲ Other forecasts as of 24 March 2018: ESA 30 March-3 April; Aerospace 3.5 April±3 days; Chinese forum 2 April±1 day 

Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 24 March 2018, indicates that 31 March will be sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night, meaning that the conditions for a laser targeting might not be optimal but still feasible.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=60808685c27e70b90146b54ff7f27f7b
http://
http://www.syqx.net/tianshan/10.html



▲ Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station, as of 24 March 2018: 31 March sunny and with some clouds at night, 1 April sunny and rainy at night, 2 April sunny and cloudy at night, 3 April sunny and with some clouds at night.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=fa6d965488eb2146e3f0ab7983ddd0e8
http://www.satview.org/graphics/forec_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to the forecast made by Satview.org on 25 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Monday, 02 Apr 2018 at 3:09 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...5/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 29 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 00:52 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZYIpHWV4AAkLLF.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/978979742555648000



▲ Other forecasts as of 29 March 2018: 
China Manned Space 1 April±1 day (UTC+8) 
ESA 31 March-1 April afternoon; 
JSpOC 1 April 00:52±15 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1.1 April±1.0 days (UTC);
Chinese forum 2 April±1 day (UTC+8)

*China Manned Space Engineering Office's (CMS) first official forecast *

天宫一号目标飞行器轨道状态公告（3月28日）

据中国载人航天工程办公室发布，2018年3月28日，天宫一号运行在平均高度约202.3公里的轨道上（近地点高度约193.9公里、远地点高度约210.8公里、倾角约42.67度），预计北京时间2018年4月1日±1天再入大气层。


Note: 
"姿态稳定" (stable attitude) no longer mentioned since 19 March 2018
"形态未发生异常" (no anomaly occurred) no longer mentioned since 28 March 2018.

http://www.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/3/28/art_810_32396.html


Note: 

" 2018-3-29:
一直宣传是失去联系(就是失去控制)，但老强调姿态稳定。
应该不是天宫一号内部整体断电了，否则姿态控制系统也将失效。这样的话，要么是宣传撒谎，姿态已经不稳定了，还说稳定；要么就是天宫的部分系统断电，至少姿态控制系统还能正常工作。"

https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=2465737&pid=75911131








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=e3b26643f7c912651778a62b248de6da
http://
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://maximusphotography.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/tiangong1-6fps.gif
https://maximusphotography.wordpress.com/2018/03/28/tiangong-1-solar-transit-march-28-2018/



▲ Tiangong-1 28 March 2018 solar transit. Equipment: 150mm F/5 Refractor, Baader Herschel wedge, ASI 174MM, Red filter. 

From the above ground images, it is obvious that the APAS docking ring is no longer pointed forward, as very small period rotations have been observed.







Spoiler: Links



http://
https://media.giphy.com/media/BZhymY15wKUiI4GJ39/giphy.gif
https://twitter.com/Fraunhofer_FHRe/status/978616595609157635



▲ Highly topical radar image video of Tiangong-1 based on data recorded 27 March 2018. Altitude: 200,5 km perigee, Rotation speed has increased, now 2,2°/s -> 2:23 min per one turn







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...rackcdn.com/Ron-Myers-IMG_3317_1522416927.jpg
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...kcdn.com/Ron-Myers-IMG_3317_1522416927_lg.jpg
Camera Used: Canon Canon EOS REBEL T4i
Exposure Time: 5/1
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO: 800
Date Taken: 2018:03:30 06:20:47

Thin clouds.Canon T4i,155 mm,
5 sec. Doomed space station
transits sky quickly. 
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=143625&PHPSESSID=o3rthr4phadhbv7kjcmt17rkk5



▲ Tiangong-1 Pass By Jupiter. March 30, 2018 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZiXl0DVwAA-Nyj.jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/979700667693481984



▲ Other forecasts as of 30 March 2018: 
China Manned Space 1 April±1 day (UTC+8) 
ESA 31 March night-1 April late evening (UTC); 
JSpOC 1 April 21:29±10 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1 April 20:30±14 hours (UTC);
Chinese forum 1 April 12:00±18 hours (UTC+8)







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 30 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 00:52 UTC 

Notice, the European Space Agency Space Debris Office (ESA) inacurrate forcast is due to the wrong assumption that a high-speed stream of particles from the sun, which was expected to reach Earth and influence our planet's geomagnetic field on March 30th, did not, in fact, have any effect. This means that the density of the upper atmosphere, through which Tiangong-1 is moving, did not increase as ESA predicted. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 31 March 2018, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 01 Apr 2018 at 21:29 UTC 

*Real time tracking:*







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=b92eeacac9f86b35e028352a1653a9c6
http://
http://www.viaspace.cn/tiangong-1.html



▲ Real time tracking and forecast
太空网3月31日8:30分计算出的预测结果：天宫一号将于2018年4月1日22:00时±12小时重返地球大气层。 
再入时间：2018年4月1日22:00时±12小时
北京时间: 2018-03-31 06:06:29
平均高度：188.98千米
下降速度：6.35千米/天
当前经度：91.83度
当前纬度：32.96度
http://www.viaspace.cn/tiangong-1.html


*Real time forecast:*
http://www.viaspace.cn/Scattermap.html


* ______________________________________*​

*8. Tiangong-1's final day*

*China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMS) official forecast on 1 April 2018*

天宫一号目标飞行器轨道状态公告（4月1日）

据中国载人航天工程办公室发布，2018年4月1日8时，天宫一号运行在平均高度约167.6公里的轨道上（近地点高度约161.0公里、远地点高度约174.3公里、倾角约42.70度），预计北京时间2018年4月2日再入大气层。
信息来源：中国载人航天工程办公室

On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.1)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 8 am, Apr.1,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about 167.6 km (perigee:161.0 km; apogee:174.3 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry window is 2 April, Beijing time.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/1/art_1763_32415.html


1 April 2018 TLE (0500 UTC):

TIANGONG 1 
1 37820U 11053A 18091.00304286 .02715064 91996-5 19001-3 0 9990
2 37820 42.7428 200.6065 0007470 347.8126 12.9725 16.40004788373879







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://www.satview.org/graphics/tip_37820U.jpg
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) forecast reported by Satview.org on 1 April 2018 03:08 UTC, the space lab's reentry will occur over the Pacific on Sunday, 02 Apr 2018 at 00:15 UTC 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZquJ9NUQAE26HW?format=jpg
https://twitter.com/maki_naruto/status/980287840184516609



▲ Other forecasts as of 1 April 2018: 
China Manned Space 2 April (UTC+8) 
ESA 1 April afternoon-2 April early morning (UTC); 
JSpOC 2 April 0:15±6 hours (UTC);
Aerospace 1 April 20:30±7 hours (UTC);
Chinese forum (航天爱好者网) 2 April 5:00±10 hours (UTC+8)

Note: From the chart, the Apogee's altitude is seen temporarily rising as the perigee is lowering. Possibly due to external factor, maybe simply the barycentre during the Full Moon.


Fenyun-2 weather imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 March 2018, indicates that most of China including Anhui and Sichuan have clear sky, unlike Tianshan that is suffering from a band of clouds coming from the North-West, meaning that the conditions for a ground-based laser targeting might not be optimal. The alternative would be to delay the laser firing, a little bit until nighttime.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://image.data.cma.cn/vis/P_WXCL...XCL_ASC_E99_ACHN_LNO_PY_20180401031500000.JPG
http://data.cma.cn/data/online.html?t=3



▲ Fenyun-2 weather imagery of Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 March 2018, indicates that most of China including Anhui and Sichuan have clear sky, unlike Tianshan that is suffering from a band of clouds coming from the North-West, meaning that the conditions for a laser targeting might not be optimal. The alternative would be to delay the laser firing, a little bit until nighttime.

Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 April 2018, indicates that 1 April will be cloudy but with clear sky at night, 2 April cloudy and clear sky at night.

4月1日天山天气概况：今天：多云,气温:6℃ ~ -1℃；明天：多云,气温:8℃ ~ -3℃； 后天：多云,气温:7℃ ~ -1℃；

天山1日天气: 白天 多云 -1℃ 西北风3-4级转4-5级 ； 夜间 晴 6℃ 西北风3-4级转4-5级 ；
天山2日天气: 白天 多云 -3℃ 西北风3-4级转<3级 ； 夜间 晴 8℃ 西北风3-4级转<3级 ；

http://www.syqx.net/tianshan15tian/







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=3353657bb51127a4e251666fcd04f9df
http://
http://www.syqx.net/tianshan/10.html



▲ Weather forecast over Tianshan ASAT laser station as of 1 April 2018, indicates that 1 April will be cloudy but with clear sky at night, 2 April cloudy and clear sky at night.


* ______________________________________*​
*9. The coup de grâce *







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/chinahasapla.jpg
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-china-space-junk-lasers.html



▲ Artistic representation of the controlled reentry of Tiangong-1 through PLA ASAT laser beams

Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!

TBD
* ______________________________________*​
*10. Post-reentry analysis*

TBD


----------



## JSCh

Photo of core module of Chinese space station released by CCTV.




































​


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> Photo of core module of Chinese space station released by CCTV.



As Tiangong-1 will reenter by 1 April 2018, this sudden release of images of the next Space Station seems obviously extremely timely.

Coincidence? I think not! 






*Astronauts Training For China's Space Station Mission*

According to reports, due to future space station missions, a large number of scientific experiments such as long-term on-orbit resident, normalized outbound activities, space station rail assembly, and maintenance will be carried out. This poses greater challenges for astronaut selection training, as well as for astronauts The overall quality and ability put forward higher requirements.

Huang Weifen, deputy chief designer of the China Astronaut Center: In response to the enormous challenge of space station missions to astronauts, we are on the one hand training on the theory of space station technology and outbound activities, including space station professional technology and medical related Knowledge and training, as well as training in operational skills, manipulator operations, and more. We are about to carry out the field survival training in the desert and the training for the emergency evacuation of the escaping runway in the section to further enhance the astronauts' ability to save and survive, honing their will, and fully preparing for the mission of the space station.

April 1st of this year is the 50th anniversary of the establishment of the China Astronaut Center. Since the launch of the manned space project, the center has selected 21 astronauts and developed more than 4,000 pieces of heavenly products including space suits outside Feitian. Successful completion of six manned space missions. At present, the selection of the third batch of astronauts in China is ready.

When talking about the selection of the third batch of astronauts in China, Huang Weifen revealed that it is different from the selection of two groups of astronauts. The scope of this selection is more extensive.

Huang Weifen, deputy chief designer of the China Astronaut Center: Our third astronaut includes aerospace pilots, engineers and load specialists. Then we are pilot-oriented pilots who choose from pilots, but our space flight engineers and load specialists face It is related to manned space projects, especially those related to aerospace technology, as well as scientists.


*我国航天员全面开展空间站任务训练(图)*







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=8d1213d893a946ee55f53be2267b7d1b
http://n.sinaimg.cn/translate/195/w597h398/20180330/5EJ_-fyssmmc6991641.jpg
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2018-03-30/doc-ifysttex3594121.shtml



▲ Astronauts Training For China's Space Station Mission







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=8d1213d893a946ee55f53be2267b7d1b
http://n.sinaimg.cn/translate/167/w574h393/20180330/ptfN-fyssmmc6991806.jpg
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2018-03-30/doc-ifysttex3594121.shtml



▲ Astronauts Training For China's Space Station Mission







Spoiler: Links



http://
http://n.sinaimg.cn/translate/115/w532h383/20180330/wgq2-fyssmmc6991986.gif
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2018-03-30/doc-ifysttex3594121.shtml



▲ Astronauts Training For China's Space Station Mission

2018年03月30日 14:53 央视新闻

原标题：我国航天员全面开展空间站任务训练

随着北斗卫星导航系统、嫦娥4号等航天任务的推进，今年我国又将迎来一个高密度航天发射年，我国航天员也进入紧张的训练阶段。记者近日从中国航天员中心获悉，随着我国载人航天工程进入空间站时代，航天员已全面开展空间站任务训练。

据介绍，由于未来空间站任务将开展长期在轨驻留、常态化出舱活动、空间站在轨组装以及维修等大量科学试验科目，这给航天员选拔训练带来更高挑战，对航天员身心等综合素质和能力提出了更高的要求。

中国航天员中心副总设计师 黄伟芬：为了应对空间站任务对航天员的巨大的挑战，我们一方面是针对空间站的技术和出舱活动所做的理论的培训，包括空间站专业的技术和医学相关的知识和培训，同时也进行操作技能方面的培训，还有机械臂的操作等等。我们即将开展沙漠的野外生存的训练，以及待发段逃逸滑道的紧急撤离的训练，以进一步提高航天员的救生和生存的能力，磨练他们的意志，为空间站任务做好充分的准备。

今年4月1日是中国航天员中心成立五十周年纪念日，载人航天工程启动以来，中心已选拔培养了21名航天员，研制了包括飞天舱外航天服在内的4000余件上天产品，圆满完成6次载人航天飞行任务。目前，我国第三批航天员选拔工作已经准备就绪。

在谈到我国第三批航天员选拔范围时，黄伟芬透露，和上两批航天员选拔有所不同，这次选拔的范围更加广泛。

中国航天员中心副总设计师 黄伟芬：我们第三批航天员包括航天驾驶员、工程师和载荷专家，那么驾驶员我们还是面向飞行员，从飞行员中来选，但是我们的航天飞行工程师和载荷专家面向的是跟载人航天工程有关的，尤其是航天技术相关的专业技术人员中、以及科学家中来进行选拔。

责任编辑：霍宇昂 

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/nd/2018-03-30/doc-ifysttex3594121.shtml


----------



## JSCh

Pictures of robotic arm used in Tiangong-2 space-lab from CCTV.


----------



## cirr

*China moves to 10 for 10 in 2018 with launch of three Gaofen Earth observation satellites*

by Andrew Jones Mar 31, 2018 08:13





The CBERS-4 satellite blasting off atop a Long March 4B rocket on December 7, 2014 from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre. _CNS_
  
The successful launch of three small satellites on Saturday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre marked China's tenth orbital mission of 2018 and added to a civilian Earth observation system.

Launch of a Long March 4C rocket took place at 03:22 UTC (11:22 Beijing time) on Saturday, carrying the Gaofen-1 02, 03 and 04 satellites into a Sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of around 645 kilometres.

The satellites carry with them 2-meter resolution CCD cameras, 8m resolution multi-spectrum imagers, and 16m multi-spectrum imagers.

Together with the Gaofen-1 satellite launched in 2013, form a constellation to provide a 2 days revisit coverage and 11 days global coverage.

These and other Gaofen (meaning 'high resolution') satellites are part of the China High-resolution Earth Observation System (CHEOS) program, consisting of multi-spectrum imaging and synthetic aperture radar satellites.








One of the Gaofen 1 02, 03 and 04 Earth observation satellites before launch. _CAST_

CHEOS is intended to provide high temporal, spatial and spectral resolution Earth observation for resource and environmental management, disaster prevention and relief, and meteorology, climate, hydrology and global change monitoring.

It will also assist China's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) and the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei collaboration, and could include airplanes and stratospheric balloons.

The satellites were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), subordinate to the main space programme contractor, CASC.








Specifications of the Gaofen-1 02, 03 and 04 triplets. _CASC_

The last launch of a CHEOS satellite, Gaofen-10, ended in failure when an upper stage issue with another Long March 4C resulted in the satellite not reaching the velocities required to enter orbit.

*China's intense 2018 launch schedule*

The launch follows China's ninth launch of the year on Thursday, which sent a pair of Beidou satellites to medium Earth orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre.

Overall, China is aiming to launch around 40 times in 2018 - nearly double the national record of 22 set in 2016.

Major missions will be the return-to-flight of the Long March 5 heavy-lift rocket from Wenchang, and the two-launch Chang'e-4 lunar mission to the far side of the Moon.

Gaofen-5, another CHEOS constellation satellite, is expected to launch from Taiyuan in April.








Stacking of the Long March 4C rocket to launch the Gaofen-1 02, 03 and 04 triplets in March 2018 at Taiyuan Satellite Launch Centre. _CASC_

*Gaofen imagery*

China already has Gaofen 1, 2, 3, 8 and 9 satellites operating in low Earth orbit, as well as Gaofen 4 placed in geostationary orbit.








The Pearl River Delta captured by the Chinese Gaofen-4 geostationary satellite. _SASTIND_








The Northeastern city of Harbin, in Heilongjiang Province, imaged by Gaofen-2. _SASTIND_








Vegetation and dried rivers of a mountain range in Gansu province. _CHEOS_

https://gbtimes.com/china-moves-to-...-of-three-gaofen-earth-observation-satellites


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Saturday, October 21, 2017, 10:36
> *Chinese-French satellite nearly ready*
> By Jiang Chenglong
> 
> 
> 
> This image obtained from the official website of the Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales (CENS) shows an artist's rendition of the deployed CFOSAT spacecraft in orbit.
> 
> Chinese and French space scientists are working in Beijing on the final assembly of their first jointly developed satellite, which is scheduled to be launched in the second half of 2018 to assist in oceanographical research.
> 
> Based on China's CAST 2000 satellite platform, which has been applied to dozens of satellites successfully, the China-France Oceanography Satellite, known as CFOSAT, will be equipped with two major high-tech instruments - French-developed surface waves investigation and monitoring radar and Chinese-developed wind scatterometer.
> 
> *Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology*
> 
> *Daniele Hauser,*
> director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France​
> The China National Space Administration said in a news release that the French-developed parts were delivered on time to their Chinese partner in August and the two nations' science teams are working together on the final assembly in Beijing.
> 
> "After the assembly, we will run a series of tests in different simulated environments similar to those in space in terms of temperature, vacuum and radiation," said Wang Hui, deputy director of the Beijing Institute of Spacecraft Environment Engineering.
> 
> The satellite is expected to be launched in the latter half of next year in China and will operate at an orbit 500 kilometers above Earth for three years, according to the administration.
> 
> *ALSO READ: China's new-generation weather satellite put into service*
> 
> The satellite is tasked with detecting the wind and waves on the ocean's surface and helping analyze their effect on the air-sea interface, which will enhance what is known about climate change.
> 
> Daniele Hauser, director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France, said the satellite will observe the wind and waves in both normal and extreme weather conditions.
> 
> "Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology," she said.
> 
> *READ MORE: Breakthroughs confirm China's rise as a global high-tech player*
> 
> The wind and wave data collected by the satellite will be extremely significant for an exact marine meteorological forecast, which will benefit sea transportation, marine pollution prevention and the yacht industry, according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> Huang Yaohui, deputy chief commander on Chinese side of the project, said, "The data gathered by the satellite will be shared by both China and France."
> 
> The CFOSAT program started in 2009.
> 
> "Both Chinese and French side have utilized their rich experience and developed this satellite with a number of world-leading technologies," said Wang Lili, chief designer of the satellite at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.


*China-France Oceanography Satellite to be launched in September*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-31 14:21:35|Editor: Xiang Bo




BEIJING, March 31 (Xinhua) -- An ocean-observing satellite developed by China and France will be launched in September, according to China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

The China-France Oceanography Satellite will be launched aboard a Long March 2C rocket, which was developed by the CALT.

The satellite is the first to be jointly developed by China and France.It will monitor ocean-surface wind and waves and the monitoring data will be shared by scientists from both countries.

The satellite will further promote technological cooperation between China and France. It is also to facilitate the implementation of Paris Agreement on climate change, the CALT said.


----------



## onebyone

http://tv.cctv.com/2018/03/31/VIDEFV7DTaMChKLCCfnFritq180331.shtml


----------



## JSCh

*With gravity waves, every second makes a difference*
By QUAN XIAOSHU | China Daily | Updated: 2018-03-28 09:10














When a gravitational wave reaches Earth, every second counts. So data processing speed is crucial when it comes to how much astronomers can learn from these space-time ripples.

"In an era of multimessenger astronomy, we have to shorten the time as much as possible so as to trigger the alert quickly enough for follow-up observations," said computer scientist Cao Junwei, who leads the Chinese team collaborating at the international Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO).

In October, scientists from the LIGO Scientific Collaboration, together with astronomers around the world, declared they had detected a gravitational wave from the collision of binary neutron stars and corresponding electromagnetic signals-the first such direct observation ever made.

The discovery was achieved through high data processing speed. Just 1.7 seconds after the wave detection network received the signal, a gamma ray burst was detected by the Fermi space telescope. LIGO and Fermi immediately triggered alerts around the astronomical community, bringing about 70 ground and space detectors into follow-up observations of electromagnetic signals at various wavelengths, which helped locate the source of the wave more precisely.

Cao joined the LIGO Lab at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology as a computer scientist in 2004. On returning to China, he led a team from Tsinghua University's Research Institute of Information Technology in joining the LIGO collaboration in 2009.

"We were the only Chinese group in the collaboration. None of us specialized in astrophysics, but we were accepted," said Cao, who is vice-dean of the institute at Tsinghua.

In the first five years, the Chinese team mainly helped build the computing platform and analyzed data. Then they began devoting most of their efforts to speeding up data processing.

The faster, the better

Few understood the importance of speed at the beginning.

"We suggested, from the outset, that fast computing would serve multimessenger astronomy, which requires follow-up observations as soon as a gravitational wave signal is confirmed," Cao said. "The faster, the better."

In 2015, LIGO first detected gravitational waves from the collision of binary black holes, which verified the general relativity theory that Albert Einstein proposed a century ago. But it took scientists months to vet, validate and interpret the discovery before it was publicly announced.

LIGO detectors collect more than 16,000 data samples per second. To confirm that a signal is generated by gravitational waves, scientists remove "noise" from the data, and then compare the data patterns with templates of gravitational waves.

More than 1,000 scientists are working in the LIGO Scientific Collaboration, more than half of them on data analysis. The data quality categories are defined by multiple analysis groups: compact binary coalescence, burst, continuous waves, stochastic and others.

"Our team, which is only a small group in the collaboration, is now focusing on graphics processing unit acceleration for searches and exploring the application of machine learning to real-time data analysis," Cao says.

Their accomplishments include a set of new data processing pipelines, in cooperation with the University of Western Australia.

"The new pipelines help speed up data filtering, so we can finish comparing data patterns with tens of thousands of templates within a second," Tsinghua Associate Professor Du Zhihui said.

"Now, the time between the arrival of a signal and the confirmation of it as gravitational waves has been shortened from several minutes to dozens of seconds. Next, we hope to shrink the time to three to five seconds," Du said.

Scientists began to enhance LIGO's detectors in 2008. The Advanced LIGO finished its second run in August 2017, and is expected to start its third run in the middle of this year. Scientists will further upgrade its detectors between the two runs to improve its sensitivity, which should greatly increase the odds of discovering gravitational waves.

"With a higher sensitivity, the number of signals that are detected may soar from a few a year to several a day. We will fall far behind if we don't accelerate data processing," Cao said.

He hopes the Chinese work at LIGO will contribute to the country's own gravitational wave detection projects.

"China will participate in international cooperation actively to foster talent and accumulate experience," he said.


----------



## JSCh

*China's space lab Tiangong-1 re-enters Earth's atmosphere*
New China TV
Published on Apr 1, 2018

Tiangong-1, China's experimental space lab, has re-entered the Earth's atmosphere and burnt up over the central South Pacific. The space lab had carried out docking and orbit experiments as part of China's manned space program.
​*************
​Chinese media report,

上海天文台克服目标光学不可见、运行速度快等难题，利用佘山60厘米口径卫星激光测距仪于北京时间4月1日03时53分成功实现天宫一号激光测距，观测时长约1.6分钟，共获得12000多个有效观测数据，测距精度约1厘米。

Shanghai Observatory overcame problems such as visually non-visible and fast moving target, using Sheshan 60 cm diameter satellite laser range finder to accomplish laser ranging of Tiangong-1 at 03:53 on April 1st, BJT. The observation period is about 1.6 minutes, a total of more than 12,000 valid observations were obtained, ranging accuracy is around 1 cm.








​


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.8 Part4*

*9. The coup de grâce *







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=6432919f92a9f948e4aa4a3f3b986fde
https://3c1703fe8d.site.internapcdn.net/newman/csz/news/800/2018/chinahasapla.jpg
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-china-space-junk-lasers.html



▲ Artistic representation of the controlled reentry of Tiangong-1 through PLA ASAT laser beams

Target in range, all PLA Laser Stations ready to fire!


*GO SHENGUANG ( 神光: DIVINE LIGHT)! GO TIANSHAN ASAT BRIGADE! GO PLA!*



*China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMS) official forecast on 2 April 2018*

On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.2)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 5 am, Apr.2,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about 138.8 km (perigee: 136.0 km; apogee: 141.6 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry time is at 8:49 am (the earliest time is at 8:11 am and the latest time is at 9:33 am ), 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry center is located at 19.4°W and 10.2°S.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32418.html


On-Orbit Status Update for Tianggong-1 (Apr.2)

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency(CMSA),at 6:20 am, Apr.2,2018, Tiangong-1 stayed at an average altitude of about132.75 km (perigee:130.9 km; apogee: 134.6 km; inclination:42.70°). The estimated reentry time is at 8:42 am (the earliest time is at 8:24 am and the latest time is at 9:01 am ), 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry center is located at 40.4°W and 27.4°S.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32421.html


Tiangong-1 reenters the atmosphere

According to the announcement of China Manned Space Agency (CMSA), through monitoring and analysis by Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC) and related agencies, Tiangong-1 reentered the atmosphere at about 8:15 am, 2 April, Beijing time. The reentry falling area located in the central region of South Pacific. Most of the devices were ablated during the reentry process.

http://en.cmse.gov.cn/art/2018/4/2/art_1763_32429.html


2 April 2018 TLE (0500 UTC):

TIANGONG 1 
1 37820U 11053A 18091.67159643 .06702538 93469-5 14209-3 0 9996
2 37820 42.7393 196.1141 0005983 335.0657 25.0237 16.46560555373989

USSTRATCOM OFFICIAL MESSAGE

The TIANGONG 1 satellite reentered the atmosphere Apr/02/2018 at 00:16 UTC with an approximate error of +/- 1 minute(s)







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=f48dc947e6b71f7e34db44ba781141e7
http://www.satview.org/?sat_id=37820U



▲ According to USstratcom (United States Strategic Command) OFFICIAL MESSAGE reported by Satview.org on 2 April 2018, the space lab TIANGONG 1 satellite reentered the atmosphere Apr/02/2018 at 00:16 UTC with an approximate error of +/- 1 minute(s)











Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...6/?temp_hash=f48dc947e6b71f7e34db44ba781141e7
http://
http://stdkmd.com/sat/?cr=25883&eq=....13542230959692922&tz=UTC&y=20180402001600000



▲ Groundtrack of a very good pass of Tiangong-1 over China's laser stations on 2 March 2018, especially a frontal approach over Tianshan ASAT station, followed by a perfectly remote-controlled reentry over the South Pacific!







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f48dc947e6b71f7e34db44ba781141e7
https://img.supmil.net/data/attachment/forum/201804/02/095519odzh89100rwc1eco.png
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2466588-1-1.html



▲ Reentry near Mutaura, Tuamotu Archipelago.
先辟个谣，网上无论国内还是国外发表的再入照片都是假的，无论新西兰还是圣保罗都是看不到这次的落点的！
根据中美权威官方分析，本次落点的位置如下： 周围几乎没人，如果有这附近岛屿人拍的照片到可能是真的再入现场照片，其他地区都是假的


* ______________________________________*​
*10. Post-reentry analysis*

As witnessed by the most privileged visitors and members of PDF, who read it here first, the only version available on the internet, as closest as the truth, all languages included, and updated daily since 10 March 2018, has demonstrated:
1. The fruitless and self-defeating heinous Western propaganda machine frantic smearing campaign against China, before the reentry and continuing after the said reentry, making it even more reckless!
2. Not only the existence of the Chinese's PLA laser ASAT capability, but also its vital credibilty under real-time combat situation! 






To sum up, friends and foes, never overlook the might of China!


*"*_
We can grasp the mightiness of China, a great neighboring country. More excellent scientific successes will be achieved under the wise leadership of the Communist Party of China.

*Kim Jong Un* on March 27, 2018.

http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=70&no=252&for=e
*,,*​​_





Instead of living in an alternate revisionist world, by simply recklessly overlooking the outstanding Chinese milestones in spacefaring, strongly advise all delusional foes to abandon their frantic denial mode and prepare themselves for the inevitable outcome, the way Europeans do!



*The Moon Race As Seen From Europe*

_"Im Lauf der Zeit: Ein Ausflug zum Mond"_ is a typical TV program for children presenting the history and future of the Moon Race.

*Over Time: A trip to the Moon*

2016-12-18







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=feebc30ac7a560d6d25153b1af5b295c
http://programm.ard.de/sendungsbilder/original/448/POCUTF8_19565782448_Original_Daccord.JPEG
http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/063614-012-A/im-lauf-der-zeit



▲ The Moon Race, illustrated by a strange flashforward... obvious message intended to prepare the European little children to the inevitable outcome.

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/063614-012-A/im-lauf-der-zeit


*The Mars Colonization As Seen From Europe*


_"Im Lauf der Zeit: Dschingis Khan, das Steppenreich"_ is a typical TV program for children presenting the history and future of the Mars Colonization.

*Alternate History: The Empire of China conquers Mars*

10-02-2017

In the desert, in a hostile world, man has managed to gain a foothold and to sustain life. After decades of cold war, of technological races to dominate the world, the Empire of China won its showdown with the European Union: after the Moon, Mars has just been colonized.

For years, this unmatched feat has mobilized all the resources of the country. Barely 20 years after the first step on the moon, the Empire of China, from the height of its 5,000-years history, today shows the world the grandeur of its civilization. His success is such that we are already talking about the Chinese century.

But all this has never happened! 900 years ago a small grain of sand will cause a series of events that will decimate more than a third of the Chinese population and slow down its development for centuries.

1174, Mongolia. A clan leader is poisoned by a rival tribe. He dies under the eyes of his young son named Temüdjin. A few decades later, riders ransack a nomad camp, they leave with a captive, a beautiful woman, her name is Börté.
1214: Beijing is taken and pillaged by the Mongols. In the years that follow, China will lose a third of its population.

These three tragic elements are intimately linked, they are key moments in the life of a unique conqueror in the history of mankind, Genghis Khan!

https://education.francetv.fr/matie...ronie-l-empire-de-chine-a-la-conquete-de-mars







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...9/?temp_hash=feebc30ac7a560d6d25153b1af5b295c
http://
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/063614-002-A/im-lauf-der-zeit/



▲ The Mars colonization, illustrated by a strange flashforward... obvious message intended to prepare the European little children to the inevitable outcome.

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/063614-002-A/im-lauf-der-zeit/


----------



## cirr

*China launches Yaogan 31 satellites into orbit*

2018-04-10 14:10

chinadaily.com.cn/Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_






A Long March 4C carrier rocket blasts off at 12:25 pm at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest, April 10, 2018. (Photo/China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp)

China used a Long March 4C carrier rocket on Tuesday to lift four satellites into orbit, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the major contractor of the country's space programs.

The first group of China's Yaogan-31 remote sensing satellites were sent into space on Tuesday at 12:25 pm Beijing time from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

The satellites were carried by a Long March 4C rocket, the 271st mission for the Long March rocket family.

The mission also sent a micro nano technology experiment satellite into orbit.

The satellites will be used for electromagnetic environment surveys and other related technology tests.

China launched the first "Yaogan" series satellite, Yaogan-1, in 2006.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/04-10/298601.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops cutting-edge chip for automatic control*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-11 16:40:55|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China has developed a measurement and control chip that is used in automatic control, according to its developer on Wednesday.

This measurement and control chip is a core component of automation. China used to rely on imports from countries such as the United States and Japan, said the Beijing Aerospace Automatic Control Institute of the Chinese Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) on its official website.

Jiang Penglong, project manager of the chip development said that the development of automatic control technology is inseparable from this kind of measurement and control chip. With the wide application of automatic control technology in daily life, China's demand for measurement and control chips is increasing.

"Taking the elevator as an example, when the passenger presses the floor button, he or she actually passes the information through the measurement and control chip, which sends instructions to the elevator," Jiang said.

The development of the chip is based on rocket measurement and control technology and can be widely applied in various fields.

"Our chip can not only replace imports but also outperforms many imported chips. The operating frequency of imported chips is only a few tens of megabytes. The chips we have developed can reach hundreds of megabytes, and they are superior in terms of processing capability and integration level," Jiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Flowers on the Moon? China's Chang'e-4 to launch lunar spring*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-12 18:22:19|Editor: Lifang






Photo provided by National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences shows a high-resolution image of lunar surface on the moon. The image is shot by Chinese Chang'e 3, an unmanned lunar exploration probe, and Yutu rover. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, April 12 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe is expected to do many things unprecedented in space history after it launches later this year, such as touching down softly on the far side of the Moon and taking the first flowers to blossom on the lifeless lunar surface.

The probe will carry a tin containing seeds of potato and arabidopsis, a small flowering plant related to cabbage and mustard, and probably some silkworm eggs to conduct the first biological experiment on the Moon.

The "lunar mini biosphere" experiment was designed by 28 Chinese universities, led by southwest China' s Chongqing University, a conference on scientific and technological innovation of Chongqing Municipality has heard.

*LIFE ON THE MOON*

The cylindrical tin, made from special aluminum alloy materials, is 18 cm tall, with a diameter of 16 cm, a net volume of 0.8 liters and a weight of 3 kilograms. The tin will also contain water, a nutrient solution, air and equipment such as a small camera and data transmission system.

Researchers hope the seeds will grow to blossom on the Moon, with the process captured on camera and transmitted to Earth.

Although astronauts have cultivated plants on the International Space Station, and rice and arabidopsis were grown on China's Tiangong-2 space lab, those experiments were conducted in low-Earth orbit, at an altitude of about 400 kilometers. The environment on the Moon, 380,000 kilometers from the Earth, is more complicated.

Liu Hanlong, chief director of the experiment and vice president of Chongqing University, said since the Moon has no atmosphere, its temperature ranges from lower than minus 100 degrees centigrade to higher than 100 degrees centigrade.

"We have to keep the temperature in the 'mini biosphere' within a range from 1 degree to 30 degrees, and properly control the humidity and nutrition. We will use a tube to direct the natural light on the surface of Moon into the tin to make the plants grow," said Xie Gengxin, chief designer of the experiment.

"We want to study the respiration of the seeds and the photosynthesis on the Moon," said Liu.

"Why potato and arabidopsis? Because the growth period of arabidopsis is short and convenient to observe. And potato could become a major source of food for future space travelers," said Liu. "Our experiment might help accumulate knowledge for building a lunar base and long-term residence on the Moon."

The public, especially young people, are being encouraged to participate in the Chang'e-4 mission. The China National Space Administration (CNSA) launched a contest among students across China in 2016, collecting ideas on the design of the payloads.

The "lunar mini biosphere" experiment was selected from more than 200 submissions, according to the CNSA.

*THE FAR SIDE*

Tidal forces of the Earth have slowed the Moon's rotation to the point where the same side always faces the Earth, a phenomenon called tidal locking. The other face, most of which is never visible from the Earth, is the far side of the Moon.

With its special environment and complex geological history, the far side is a hot spot for scientific and space exploration. However, landing and roving there requires a relay satellite to transmit signals.

It has been reported that China plans to send a relay satellite for Chang'e-4 to the halo orbit of the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point L2 in late May or early June 2018, and then launch the Chang'e-4 lunar lander and rover to the Aitken Basin of the south pole region of the Moon about half a year later.

The Von Karman Crater, named after a Hungarian-American mathematician, aerospace engineer and physicist, in the Aitken Basin, was chosen as the landing site for Chang'e-4. The region is believed to have great scientific research potential.

The transmission channel is limited, and the landscape rugged, so the mission will be more complicated than Chang'e-3, China's first soft landing on the Moon in 2013, said Liu Tongjie, deputy director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of CNSA.

As the relay satellite will be sent to the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point L2 about 450,000 kilometers from the Earth, where a gravitational equilibrium can be maintained, it could stay in stable orbit and operate for a long time.

"We will make efforts to enable the relay satellite to work as long as possible to serve other probes, including those from other countries," said Ye Peijian,a leading Chinese aerospace expert and consultant to China's lunar exploration program.

The Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the CNSA has invited the public to write down their hopes for lunar and space exploration, and those hopes and the names of participants will be carried by the relay satellite into deep space. More than 100,000 people have taken part, according to the center.

*INTERNATIONAL COOPERATION*

As the far side of the Moon is shielded from electromagnetic interference from the Earth, it's an ideal place to study the space environment and solar bursts, and the probe can "listen" to the deeper reaches of the cosmos, said Liu Tongjie.

The Chang'e-4 probe will also carry scientific payloads developed by the Netherlands, Sweden, Germany and Saudi Arabia.

"The Chinese and Dutch low-frequency radio spectrometers might help us detect 21-cm hydrogen line radiation and study how the earliest stars were ignited and how our cosmos emerged from darkness after the Big Bang," said Chen Xuelei, an astronomer with the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The rover will also carry an advanced small analyzer, developed in Sweden, to study the interaction between solar winds and the Moon surface.

And a neutron dosimeter, developed in Germany, will be installed on the lander to measure radiation at the landing site. Scientists say it is essential to investigate the radiation environment on the lunar surface in preparation for human missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First Global Carbon Dioxide Maps Produced by Chinese Observation Satellite*
Apr 13, 2018


The article is featured in the cover of Issue 6 of _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences (AAS)_ in 2018. (Image by AAS) 

"Global warming is a major problem, for which carbon dioxide is the main greenhouse gas involved in heating the troposphere," wrote YANG Dongxu, first author of the paper and one of the team leaders of the group that analyzes TanSat's data at the Institute of Atmospheric Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "However, the poor availability of global carbon dioxide measurements makes it difficult to estimate carbon dioxide emissions accurately."



Global XCO2 maps produced from TanSat in nadir mode in (a) April and (b) July 2017. The colored marks indicate the XCO2 values and the color scale bar is shown at the bottom of each figure. (Image by TanSat)

TanSat, launched in December 2016, is the third satellite in orbit capable of monitoring carbon dioxide with hyperspectral imaging, and it is China's first greenhouse gas monitoring satellite.

The satellite measures not only the presence of carbon dioxide, but also what YANG calls carbon dioxide flux—the source and sink of carbon dioxide on Earth's surface. The satellite can measure carbon dioxide's absorption in the near-infrared zone for a better picture of carbon dioxide's behavior on and around Earth.

The TanSat maps were completed within a year of the satellite's launch.

"TanSat can provide global carbon dioxide measurements, which will reduce the uncertainty of flux estimation and support studies on climate change," YANG said.

TanSat's data was validated by YANG and his team through carbon dioxide measurements that took on Earth's surface and a comprehensive algorithm.

"Based on the maps, a seasonal decrease in carbon dioxide concentration from spring to summer in the Northern Hemisphere is obvious, and results from a change in the rate of photosynthesis," YANG wrote. "Emission hotspots due to anthropogenic activity, such as industrial activity and fossil fuel combustion, are clearly evident in eastern China, the eastern United States, and Europe."

YANG and the rest of the TanSat team will continue to gather and analyze the global carbon dioxide data in an effort to better understand the concentration and impact of the greenhouse gas.

"The first global CO2 map of April and July in 2017 is a milestone of TanSat achievement, with the further improvement of data retrieval, it will provide more and better CO2 measurements in future," YANG said.

This work was supported by the Ministry of Sciences and Technology in China, the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the China Meteorological Administration, the National Key R&D Program of China, the National High-Tech Research and Development Program and the External Cooperation Program of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Tiangong-1's April 2018 Reentry V1.9 Part5*

First posted 10 March 2018; Updated: 13 April 2018

Official 1 April 2018 report from the French Polynesia TV channel _Polynésie la 1ère_.

_Debris of Tiangong-1 have crashed west of Maupiti, seen by several eyewitnesses describing the reentry as a meteor shower.

A fisherman told Woullingson Raufauore, the Maupiti Mayor, by radio that debris have crashed near his boat, close to Maupelia [also known as Maupihaa], as he saw the impacts on the sea.

This was the scariest experience he has ever been through, but unharmed, he tried nonetheless to retrieve parts the debris from the ocean "without success". He returned to the island in the same afternoon.
_
Note:
At 08:15, 2 April 2018, Beijing time, it was 0:15 UTC, and 12:15, 1 April 2018 French Polynesia Time.








Spoiler: Link



http://
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsNvMgWY6Bg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EnYbfVcEA0



▲ Le satellite Tiangong-1 s’est écrasé au large de Maupiti. Published on Apr 1, 2018


Jean-Yves Le Gall, President of the Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales (CNES), the French space agency, since 2013, and also Chair of the Council of the European Space Agency (ESA) and President of the International Astronautical Federation (IAF), said in this regard, on 4 April 2018, before the French National Defense and Armed Forces Committee of the National Assembly:

_I admit that the way this station has reentered remains for me mysterious ...

But in recent days, the whole world, and France in particular, has lived to the rhythm of the reentry of the Chinese space station Tiangong-1, with patent untruths written in newspapers.

For their reentry in the atmosphere, all the spacecrafts under control are directed towards the point called "Nemo" in the South Pacific, that is to say in the ocean, far from any inhabited land. This is where the Mir station was deorbited. And today, we are being told that this Chinese space station, theoretically out of control, fell, coincidentally, at Nemo point! The probability that this happens randomly is about 1%. *We have launched investigations* and we may know one day the truth. But I doubt that chance alone contributed to this lucky reentry!
_
J’avoue que la façon dont cette station est retombée reste pour moi mystérieuse... 
Or ces derniers jours, le monde entier, et la France en particulier, a vécu au rythme de la retombée de la station spatiale chinoise Tiangong-1, avec des contre-vérités patentes écrites dans les journaux. 
Pour leur rentrée dans l’atmosphère, tous les objets sous contrôle sont orientés vers le point dit «Nemo» dans le Pacifique sud, c’est-à-dire dans l’océan, loin de toute terre habitée. C’est là qu’on avait précipité la station Mir. Et aujourd’hui, on nous explique que cette station chinoise, théoriquement hors de contrôle, est tombée, comme par hasard au point Nemo! La probabilité que cela arrive spontanément est d’environ 1 %. Nous avons lancé des investigations et nous saurons peut-être un jour de quoi il retourne. Mais je doute que seul le hasard ait contribué à cette chute appropriée! 

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/15/pdf/cr-cdef/17-18/c1718060.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China to launch a seismo-electromagnetic probe on Friday along with ESA, Danish, Argentine, commercial and student CubeSats | GBTimes
> 
> View attachment 451309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 451317
> ​*China launches electromagnetic satellite to study earthquake precursors*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-02 16:18:47|Editor: Lifang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIUQUAN, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched its first seismo-electromagnetic satellite to study seismic precursors, which might help establish a ground-space earthquake monitoring and forecasting network in the future.
> 
> A Long March-2D rocket launched at 15:51 from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in northwest China's Gobi Desert, carried the 730-kilogram China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite (CSES) into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of about 500 kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959346796328779776


*SUCCESSFUL COMMISSIONING OF GOMX-4 NANOSATELLITES*




4/13/2018

*Successful Commissioning of GOMX-4 Nanosatellites*
As part of a mission to demonstrate interlink communication on nanosatellite tandem formation flights and data retrieval, including surveillance of the Arctic area, the Danish nanosatellite specialist GomSpace launched two nanosatellites in February. 12 weeks later, GomSpace for the first time showed the possibility of live data capture from the two nanosatellites in space at a press conference held in Aalborg, Denmark. At the same time, the press conference marked the official transition to the so-called demonstration phase, following the mission's test phase. The latter has thus been successfully completed, and the mission is now ready to carry out its scheduled tasks.
On February 2, 2018, GomSpace launched two nanosatellites mounted on the Chinese missile Long March 2D from a launch station in the Gobi Desert. The objective of the two nanosatellites, based on GomSpace’s 6U platform, is in part to monitor the Arctic area. It is an area where ice has melted significantly in recent years, meaning that the area sees more and more activity in the shape of aircraft and ships, researchers and tourists. GomSpace nanosatellites are optimally designed for such purposes as they can fly in tandem formation and thus cover a very large geographical area. The price per nanosatellite is very competitive, and the full coverage of nanosatellite formations is significantly higher compared to large, traditional billion-dollar satellites, making it economically feasible for a country like Denmark to add even more nanosatellites to the monitoring of the Arctic area.

GomSpace has built the satellites and is responsible for their operation, and at the press conference in Aalborg, the company demonstrated a historic live data transmission during which the orbiting satellites communicated with a ground station in Aalborg. Since the launch of satellites in February, GomSpace's technical team has been testing the two satellites' various subsystems to ensure optimal communication and data capture. The two nanosatellites, currently flying in orbit at a height of 500 kilometers, shoot a speed of 7.5 kilometers per second and the high speed means that there are only three "windows" per day during which GomSpace can retrieve the data recorded by the nanosatellites. The data are images and signals from ships and aircrafts and as successfully demonstrated at the press conference, this retrieval process went according to schedule, and the satellites can send both images and data signals down to Earth.

As part of the project, GomSpace and the European Space Agency (ESA) have signed a contract that includes design, production, integration, launch and operation of one of the two satellites, and ESA was also present at the press conference in Aalborg.

"The GOMX-4B satellite is our most advanced satellite design to date, and we are pleased that ESA participates in a project which, for the first time, shows how to exploit the benefits of satellite tandem formation. The platform and technology have a lot to offer to our customers and we therefore expect a lot of commercial potential moving forward. This is definitely the next-generation satellites”, states Niels Buus, CEO of GomSpace.

The satellites are based on GomSpace’s 6U platform and measure 20x30x10 cm and weigh about eight kilos. The satellites are launched into the correct orbit, and the historic mission will show how two satellites can be connected both during the launch and orbit phase. The formation flight allows satellite coverage across the globe at a fraction of the traditional costs, while also allowing ground stations to track data from aircrafts and ships, and it furthermore paves the way for radio communication between two geographical locations.



GOMspace | Successful Commissioning of GOMX-4 Nanosatellites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch Long March-5 Y3 rocket in late 2018*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-16 15:47:06|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, April 16 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-5 Y3, in late 2018, after finding the cause of the failure of the Long March-5 Y2, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

The Long March-5 Y2 rocket was launched from Wenchang Space Launch Center in the southern province of Hainan on July 2, 2017, but a malfunction happened less than six minutes after liftoff.

Analysis based on computer simulations and ground tests showed that a problem occurred in a turbine exhaust device in the engine of the first stage of the rocket, the administration said Monday.

The engine has been improved and has passed many ground tests. The research team is producing the Long March-5 Y3 rocket, according to the administration.

If the Long March-5 Y3 rocket is successful, the Long March-5 Y4 rocket will be used to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe, which is expected to bring lunar samples back to Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China working on wireless charging for rockets*

2018-04-18 09:15 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

As wireless charging technology improves, small electronic devices such as mobile phones and electric toothbrushes can now be charged without any direct access to a power source.

China's space scientists are now exploring ways of using the same wireless charging systems in rocket design.

According to Liu Fei, the project manager at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), dozens of devices in any rocket, including the control system and telemetry, still need to be connected with the power sources by cable.

"Cables weighing hundreds of kilograms form a huge network with a wide variety of hidden dangers and a multitude of potential problems," Liu said.

Transceivers on each battery and device will create a highway for transmission of both data and power.

Liu noted that compared with small electronic products, wireless power supplies and information transmission in rockets are a very much more complicated business.

"One battery needs to supply power to all devices through electromagnetic induction, but each device has a different working mode. Our task is to reduce interference for better reliability and security," Liu said.

*According to CALT, once the wireless technology is mature, the weight of a rocket will be reduced by at least one hundred kilograms, which means an extra hundred kilograms of payload.*

*"We have completed the ground tests and expect to use the wireless technology within two years while expanding into other fields such as robotics and satellites,"* Liu said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/04-18/299486.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *China's Jupiter Exploration Mission*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p0-jpg.453119/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ Internal Charging Evaluation in Jupiter Exploration Mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/1-jpg.453120/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 木星环绕探测任务中的内带电风险评估
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p2-jpg.453121/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 木星空间辐射环境
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p3-jpg.453122/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 内带电仿真分析方法
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p4-jpg.453123/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 木星轨道内带电结果
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p5-jpg.453124/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 赤道面轨道的内带电过程
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/p6-jpg.453125/?temp_hash=d7761bc71ebc508adc7519b98b29a789
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1
> 
> 
> ▲ 结论
> 
> 
> http://jdse.bit.edu.cn/sktcxben/ch/..._no=20170610&year_id=2017&quarter_id=6&falg=1


*Chinese Deep Space Exploration*


Moon

2007: Chang'e-1 Orbiter
2010: Chang'e-2 Orbiter 
2013: Chang'e-3 Softlanding, Rover
2018: Chang'e-4 Lander and Rover, Exploration of Far side of the Moon
2019: Chang'e-5 Return sample (in Oceanus Procellarum and collect 2 kilograms of regolith)
2024: Chang'e-6 Return sample (Exploration of South Pole of the Moon?)

Mars

2011: Yinghuo-1 Mars orbiter (failed)
2020: Orbiter (1 Martian Year), landing, cruising (90 Martian days for Rover)
2028: Sample Return (3 years mission)

Asteroids

2012: Chang'e-2 flyby of asteroid 4179 Toutatis
2024: Flying by, touch down or sample return; 2-3 asteroids explorations in one mission

Jupiter

2030: Orbiter launch

Arrival at Jupiter and its satellites by 2036

Saturn

Arrival at Saturn by 2045

Uranus

Arrival at Uranus by 2048







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg
http://
http://



▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chang'e-4 relay satellite named "Queqiao"*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-24 12:26:42|Editor: Liangyu




HARBIN, April 24 (Xinhua) - The relay satellite for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, which is expected to land on the far side of the Moon later this year, has been named "Queqiao" - magpie bridge.

The name was announced by the China National Space Administration (CNSA)Tuesday, China's Space Day.

In a Chinese folktale, magpies form a bridge with their wings on the seventh night of the seventh month of the lunar calendar to enable Zhi Nu, the seventh daughter of the Goddess of Heaven, to cross and meet her beloved husband, separated from her by the Milky Way.

Together with the relay satellite, two microsatellites, developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology, will also be sent into orbit. The two microsatellites were named "Longjiang-1" and "Longjiang-2."

Work on the Chang'e-4 lunar probe is progressing well, said Li Guoping, a spokesman of CNSA.

Chang'e-4 will carry payloads for Germany, the Netherlands, Saudi Arabia and Sweden,

The far side of the mood is of great scientific interest, but landing there requires a relay satellite to transmit signals.

The relay satellite will be sent into the halo orbit of the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point L2 in late May, and the Chang'e-4 lunar lander and rover will be sent to the Aitken Basin of the south pole region of the Moon about six months later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China calls for ideas on design of manned lunar landing*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-23 19:27:01|Editor: pengying




BEIJING, April 23 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday called for submissions from the public with creative approaches for the design of its manned lunar landing and ascent vehicles.

According to Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program, the aim is to find innovative ideas for the design of manned lunar surface landing and ascent vehicles.

Submissions should include new concepts, approaches, and technology, and will be accepted from people from all walks of life with an interest in the space program.

"Manned lunar exploration is an important part of the manned space program," Zhou said. "The public is welcome to provide their ideas for the development of the Chinese manned space program."

Yang Liwei, director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office, said in June last year that China is making preliminary preparations for a manned lunar landing mission.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) also confirmed the plan, which will consist of a manned spaceship, a propulsion vehicle and a lunar lander. The manned spaceship and the lunar lander will be sent into circumlunar orbit separately, according to Wu Yansheng, president of CASC.

A CASC report issued in November said around 2030, heavy carrier rockets will be launched to provide powerful support to manned lunar landing missions and sufficient transportation power for samples from Mars to return to Earth.

People with an interest can find further information on the China Manned Space website www.cmse.gov.cn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Space Day of China: What have we done and where are we going?*
By Jiang Jiao
2018-04-24 10:52 GMT+8




China’s space quest in modern history dates back to the 1950s. In 1956, China’s first missile-and-rocket research institute was set up, marking the start of China’s space industry. 

On April 24, 1970, China successfully launched its first satellite, Dongfanghong I, making China the fifth country on the globe that independently launched a satellite, after the former Soviet Union, the US, France and Japan.



The launch site (L) of Dongfanghong I and the model (R) of the satellite on display /VCG Photo

In 2016, the 60th anniversary of China’s space industry, the specific date April 24 was set as Space Day of China. “Exploring the vast universe, developing space programs and becoming an aerospace power has always been the dream we strive for,” said Chinese President Xi Jinping on that occasion.

This Tuesday marks the third China’s Space Day under the theme of “Forging together the new era of space development” and the first China Commercial Space Summit held in Harbin, northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province. 

China’s space programs, which can be mainly categorized into the following four areas, is often featured by three-stage development, and usually aims to better the lives of all when entering the mature phase.

The lunar exploration is a typical example of a three-phase mission.



CGTN Infographic

Manned space missions have followed the same strategy. During the preliminary stage, manned spaceships were tested and launched. From 2008 to 2016, Chinese space scientists mastered technologies involved in a spacewalk, the launch of space lab, as well as automatic and manned docking. In years to come, the third step of assembling and operating a complex space station is expected.



CGTN Infographic

As for the satellite systems, they also share the step-by-step developing mode and will gradually cover enough area to form a space-ground integrated information network that can work for all. With sustained efforts in building the BeiDou system, China plans to provide basic services to countries along the Belt and Road in 2018, and then to the whole world.



CGTN Infographic

With high-resolution earth observation system complete, China will be able to carry on comprehensive global observation and collect data crucial to various fields.



CGTN Infographic

In the new era of space development, as China’s space infrastructure continues to improve, deep-space exploration will reach farther, and meanwhile, people will feel closer to space science and technology through its extensive application.

(Infographics designed by Yin Yating; Top image credit: VCG Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China plans manned outpost on moon*

2018-04-24 16:39

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Li Yan_

China's space authority has announced plans to build a manned scientific research station on the moon.

In a video shown at a ceremony in Harbin, the capital of Heilongjiang province, on Tuesday to mark China's Space Day, the China National Space Administration listed the construction and operation of a lunar scientific research station in its development road map for the space sector.

It was China's third Space Day, with the date chosen because China launched its first satellite on April 24, 1970.

"We believe that the Chinese nation's dream of residing in a 'lunar palace' will soon become a reality," the administration said in the video.

The video shows the lunar outpost will have multiple, interconnected tube cabins. One of the facility's major energy sources will be solar power, according to the video.

The administration did not reveal a schedule for the construction and operation of the outpost in the video, which also said China plans to explore the two lunar poles.

It is the first time China has made public a plan for a manned lunar outpost. In November, officials from the administration said at an international space forum in Shanghai that China was studying the feasibility of "a robotic outpost on the lunar surface to conduct scientific research and technological experiments".

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/04-24/300263.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to launch new space science satellites around 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-25 08:56:51|Editor: Xiang Bo




HARBIN, April 25 (Xinhua) -- China is striving to send a group of new satellites into orbit around 2020, as part of the country's fast-expanding space science program, a national science official said at a space conference on Tuesday.

The satellites include a Sino-European joint mission known as "SMILE," which will focus on the interaction between the solar wind and the Earth magnetosphere, according to Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, or SMILE, will also help study magnetospheric substorms, so as to further our understanding of the impact of solar activities on Earth's environment and space weather, Wang said.

The Einstein-Probe, also among the new satellites, is tasked with discovering celestial bodies that emit X-rays during fierce changes as well as quiescent black holes with transient high-energy radiation, Wang said.

The satellites also include the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S) and the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM). The former will help scientists understand the causality among magnetic fields, flares, and coronal mass ejections, and the latter is aimed at searching for electromagnetic signals associated with gravitational waves.

The Water Cycle Observation Mission (WCOM) will become world's first satellite to help scientists better understand Earth's water cycle by simultaneous and fast measurement of key parameters such as soil moisture, ocean salinity, and ocean surface evaporation, according to Wang.

The Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Exploration (MIT),is also in the satellite group. MIT aims at investigating the origin of upflow ions and their acceleration mechanism and discovering the key mechanism for the magnetosphere, ionosphere, and thermosphere coupling.

While Europe and the United States have traditionally led in scientific development, China has emerged as a new science and technology player in recent years.

However, compared with leading powers in space, China is still going through unbalanced development in space scientific research, technology, and application.

Hopefully, these new space science satellites will help roll up the curtain of change, said Wang. "We hope to build a state lab for space science as soon as we can and achieve a significant breakthrough in the space field by 2030."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to launch Chang'e-5 lunar probe in 2019*

2018-04-24 22:51 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_

China plans to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe next year, which is expected to bring lunar samples back to the Earth, according to Pei Zhaoyu, deputy director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

While addressing a space conference Tuesday, China's Space Day, Pei said that the Chang'e-5 lunar probe will be very complex, containing four parts: an orbiter, a returner, an ascender and a lander.

The lander will put moon samples in a vessel in the ascender after the Moon landing. Then the ascender will take off from the Moon to dock with the orbiter and the returner orbiting the Moon, and transfer the samples to the returner, Pei said.

The orbiter and returner then head back to the Earth, separating from each other when they are several thousands of kilometers from the Earth. Finally, the returner will make its way back to the Earth, according to Pei.

After fulfilling the three steps of its lunar probe program -- orbiting, landing and returning -- China will conduct further exploration of the Moon, including landing and probing the polar regions of the Moon, said Tian Yulong, secretary general of CNSA.

China will further develop its space industry after the unmanned lunar exploration is accomplished and its own space station is established around 2022.

Many experts have proposed building a scientific research base on the Moon in the future, said Wang Liheng, a senior consultant of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Manned lunar landing and exploration are a common desire for humanity and a springboard to go deeper into space. Setting up a scientific research base on the Moon would enable scientists to conduct research, gain experience and lay the foundation for future cosmic exploration, Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to launch new Earth observation satellite in May*

2018-04-25 16:52 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China is to launch Gaofen-5, a hyperspectral imaging satellite for Earth observation, at the beginning of May.

The new satellite, capable of obtaining spectral information from ultraviolet to long-wave infrared radiation, can be used to survey inland waters and mineral resources, said Tong Xudong, director of the Earth Observation System and Data Center, China National Space Administration (CNSA), at a conference Tuesday.

The satellite can also monitor air pollutants, greenhouse gases and aerosol particles, Tong said.

To make the best use of observational data and serve countries covered by the Belt and Road Initiative, the CNSA released an international cooperation plan for Gaofen-5, specifying fields that will be open for cooperation and commercial service.

The administration also plans to launch Gaofen-6 this year, so as to form a constellation with other Gaofen satellites in orbit.

Since the Gaofen project began in 2010, China has had an increasingly clearer view of the planet. Launched in April 2013, Gaofen-1 can cover the globe in just four days.

Gaofen-2, sent into space in August 2014, is accurate to 0.8 meters in full color and can collect multispectral images of objects greater than 3.2 meters in length.

Gaofen-4, launched in late 2015, is China's first geosynchronous orbit high-definition optical imaging satellite.

Gaofen-3, launched in August 2016, is China's first Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) imaging satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China has technological basis for manned lunar landing: space expert*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-26 03:51:30|Editor: yan




HARBIN, April 25 (Xinhua) -- China has the technological basis for a manned lunar landing, says Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program.

Human exploration of the universe would not stop in low-Earth orbit as China was drawing up the blueprint for manned space development after the construction of its space station, Zhou told a space conference in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

With Mars as a long-term target and the Moon as a transition goal, manned lunar expeditions were a focus for global space activities.

"We have had in-depth discussions with many experts about manned lunar exploration, and conducted research on key technologies in recent years," Zhou said.

He also introduced the plan for China's space station, which is expected to be completed around 2022.

The development of the capsules for the station had started, said Zhou, and many advanced technologies would be used to construct and operate the station.

China's Tiangong space station, weighing 66 tonnes, would consist of the Tianhe core capsule and the Wentian and Mengtian lab capsules. The station could be enlarged to 180 tonnes if required for scientific research. It could accommodate three to six astronauts and was designed to last at least 10 years, said Zhou, but this could be prolonged through in-orbit maintenance.

The station would stay in orbit at an altitude of about 393 kilometers. A capsule flying in the same orbit would hold a large optical telescope with a field of view 200 times larger than that of the Hubble space telescope. It could dock with the space station if necessary.

While smaller than the International Space Station (ISS), the construction and materials supply of China's space station would be close to the ISS, and its technologies in information, energy and dynamic systems were more advanced.

Its main purpose would be cutting-edge scientific research, including space medicine, space life sciences and biotechnology, material sciences, microgravity basic physics, astronomy and astrophysics.

"Constructing the space station, which is a complicated large structure, is a new challenge, but it will push forward the development of space technology," Zhou said.

"We will also test the key technologies needed for human deep space exploration."


----------



## Nan Yang

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration*
> 
> 
> Moon
> 
> 2007: Chang'e-1 Orbiter
> 2010: Chang'e-2 Orbiter
> 2013: Chang'e-3 Softlanding, Rover
> 2018: Chang'e-4 Lander and Rover, Exploration of Far side of the Moon
> 2019: Chang'e-5 Return sample (in Oceanus Procellarum and collect 2 kilograms of regolith)
> 2024: Chang'e-6 Return sample (Exploration of South Pole of the Moon?)
> 
> Mars
> 
> 2011: Yinghuo-1 Mars orbiter (failed)
> 2020: Orbiter (1 Martian Year), landing, cruising (90 Martian days for Rover)
> 2028: Sample Return (3 years mission)
> 
> Asteroids
> 
> 2012: Chang'e-2 flyby of asteroid 4179 Toutatis
> 2024: Flying by, touch down or sample return; 2-3 asteroids explorations in one mission
> 
> Jupiter
> 
> 2030: Orbiter launch
> 
> Arrival at Jupiter and its satellites by 2036
> 
> Saturn
> 
> Arrival at Saturn by 2045
> 
> Uranus
> 
> Arrival at Uranus by 2048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration


There is one more Chang'e mission. The one that made a round trip to the moon and returned to earth.

Chang'e 5-T1
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang'e_5-T1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China plans to build manned 'lunar palace' powered by the sun*

Neil Connor, in beijing
25 APRIL 2018 • 6:48PM
China has announced plans to build a manned moon base which will explore lunar resources and act as a launchpad for missions to Mars.

The lunar outpost is expected to have "multiple tube cabins that interconnect and provide oxygen to people inside", according to a video seen by Chinese media.

The "scientific research" base, which will be partly sustained by solar power, marks the latest step in an ambitious space programme that is being spearheaded by Beijing.

"We believe that the Chinese nation's dream of residing in a 'lunar palace' will soon become a reality," China's National Space Administration said in video which outlines the plans, the China Daily said.

The newspaper said it was the first time that China had made public plans for a lunar outpost.

In April last year, a Chinese space official said Beijing was discussing a future moon outpost with the European Space Agency, but few details later emerged.

In November, administration officials said that China "is conducting a feasibility study for a robotic outpost on the lunar surface to conduct scientific research and technological experiments," the China Daily added. No schedule for the construction of the new base were revealed, or details on how it would be operated.


China is send a lunar probe to the far side of the moon later this year.

The mission will also involve an ambitious experiment which scientist hope will see flowers, potatoes and silkworms being grown on the lunar surface.

China became the third country to put a man in space with its own rocket in 2003 and it carried out a lunar rover mission ten years later.

Space watchers believe China aims to land a man on the moon sometime after 2030, while last year an official said that it would “not take long” before Beijing approved a manned lunar project.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/25/china-plans-build-manned-lunar-palace-powered-sun/


----------



## JSCh

China航天
13分钟前 来自 Android
4月26日12点42分酒泉卫星发射中心用长征11号以一箭五星方式发射欧比特第二组卫星（多彩贵州）

At 12:42 on April 26th, the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center used the Long March 11 to launch Zhuhai-1 second set of five-satellites (colorful Guizhou)


*China launches Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-26 15:34:14|Editor: ZX




JIUQUAN, April 26 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday sent five Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites into space on a single carrier rocket.

The Long March-11 carrier rocket lifted off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:42 p.m. The launch was the 272nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets.

Zhuhai-1 is a commercial remote sensing satellite constellation invested in by Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science and Technology Co. It will provide data services for areas including agriculture, land and water resources, environmental protection and transport.

China launched two Zhuhai-1 satellites on June 15, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Private space company in China will produce 10 rockets annually*

(People's Daily Online) 13:26, April 26, 2018







China’s private space company Landspace recently announced plans to expand its general assembly factory. After expansion, the factory will be able to produce up to 200 rocket engines and 10 rockets every year, thepaper.cn reported.

The expansion is scheduled to be completed in the third quarter of this year, 2018. According to the plan, a research and testing facility for liquid propellant engines and carrier rockets will be established in the company’s manufacturing base, located in Huzhou, eastern China’s Zhejiang province.






_Landspace's manufacturing base _

After the expansion, Landspace will be able to independently develop and produce methane rocket engines, becoming the first private company in China to realize mass production of such engines. In recent years, the private sector has played an increasingly important role in the commercial space industry. Between 2013 and 2016, the SpaceX expanded its market share from 13% to 37%.

China’s first joint-venture investment bank China International Capital Corporation Limited believes that the domestic Chinese market will also be broadened, given the sound development at both supply and demand ends of the commercial space industry. 






_Headquarters of the Landspace in Beijing _

@cirr , @JSCh , @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Private space company in China will produce 10 rockets annually*
> 
> (People's Daily Online) 13:26, April 26, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s private space company Landspace recently announced plans to expand its general assembly factory. After expansion, the factory will be able to produce up to 200 rocket engines and 10 rockets every year, thepaper.cn reported.
> 
> The expansion is scheduled to be completed in the third quarter of this year, 2018. According to the plan, a research and testing facility for liquid propellant engines and carrier rockets will be established in the company’s manufacturing base, located in Huzhou, eastern China’s Zhejiang province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Landspace's manufacturing base _
> 
> After the expansion, Landspace will be able to independently develop and produce methane rocket engines, becoming the first private company in China to realize mass production of such engines. In recent years, the private sector has played an increasingly important role in the commercial space industry. Between 2013 and 2016, the SpaceX expanded its market share from 13% to 37%.
> 
> China’s first joint-venture investment bank China International Capital Corporation Limited believes that the domestic Chinese market will also be broadened, given the sound development at both supply and demand ends of the commercial space industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Headquarters of the Landspace in Beijing _
> 
> @cirr , @JSCh , @long_



新干线一号（NewLine-1）回收构型亮相！今年的亚轨道回收，敬请期待. 
















https://weibo.com/linkspacechina?profile_ftype=1&is_all=1#_rnd1524798433827

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China sees rocket tech boost*

2018-04-27 13:25 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

*Nation in position to 'challenge U.S. monopoly'*

China will master rocket recycling technology on its new CZ-8 carrier rocket by 2020 and challenge the U.S. monopoly in the field, China Media Group reported on Thursday.

A Chinese expert said that if the agenda can be realized on time, China will become the world's second rocket power to master the technology, offering the prospect of a reduction in cost for carrier rockets.

At an aerospace industry seminar on Tuesday, leading Chinese carrier rocket designer Long Lehao said that China is expected to realize vertical recycling - similar to the technology employed by U.S.-based firm SpaceX - by 2020 at the earliest on its CZ-8 rockets. This will further lower the price tag of a launch and boost China's chances of getting international commercial satellite launch orders, the CCTV report said.

Price factor

Lan Tianyi, founder of Beijing-based Ultimate Blue Nebula Co, a space industry consultancy, said China will become the second rocket power to have this capacity, putting the country ahead of Russia and the EU.

However, Lan said that while the aim of recycling rockets is to reduce costs for launch operators, whether this can be achieved remains to be seen.

The recycled rockets developed by SpaceX are reported to have helped the company reduce launch costs by as much as 30 percent, according to media reports.

"There is no way to verify SpaceX's claim, as it is the only company that owns the technology, and China has to wait for the moment when it has successfully recycled a rocket to see whether the costs can be lowered," Lan told the Global Times on Thursday.

Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, agreed.

SpaceX claims that a reusable rocket just needs refueling and a few replacement parts before blasting off again, but it's not that simple, Yang said.

"Even when the rocket is recycled, it needs to be checked, refurbished and serviced, and all this costs money," Yang said. "There is also the issue of how many times the rocket can be recycled, and whether that will be enough to bring down costs."

So far, SpaceX has only conducted a few launches with used rockets and the company has not achieved profitability, Yang pointed out.

"In the time period since the U.S. has mastered the recycled rocket technology, there has not been much impact on China's orders," Lan said.

"In fact, it is the U.S.' pursuit of recycled space transport vehicles that has delayed the U.S. rocket sector, and opened up a precious window for Europe's Ariane rockets and Chinese rockets to take off in the global commercial launch market," Yang told the Global Times on Thursday.

According to Lan, compared with other countries that offer rocket launching technology, China enjoys a cost advantage and offers a one-stop solution for clients, including all the services and management procedures.

Lan said clients for China's pure-launch service include South America countries, Canada, the Netherlands, Denmark and Poland while those for satellite plus launch services include Laos, Algeria, Nigeria, Bolivia, Venezuela and Belarus.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/04-27/300689.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> 新干线一号（NewLine-1）回收构型亮相！今年的亚轨道回收，敬请期待.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://weibo.com/linkspacechina?profile_ftype=1&is_all=1#_rnd1524798433827


when are they gonna lunch it? i wish they have same government support and budget like spacex..
it's ridiculous that the yanks complaining about china supporting local companies. if not for us gov giving contracts and free tech transfer from nasa, spacex would not be here today. lol


----------



## JSCh

*FAST’s First Discovery of a Millisecond Pulsar*
Apr 28, 2018 

China’s Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST), still under commissioning, discovered a radio millisecond pulsar (MSP) coincident with the unassociated gamma-ray source 3FGL J0318.1+0252 in the Fermi Large Area Telescope (LAT) point-source list. This is another milestone of FAST.

FAST, world's largest single-dish radio telescope, operated by the National Astronomical Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC), has discovered more than 20 new pulsars so far. This first MSP discovery was made by FAST on Feb. 27, 2018 and later confirmed by the Fermi-LAT team in reprocessing of Fermi data on April 18, 2018. 

The newly discovered pulsar, now named PSR J0318+0253, is confirmed to be isolated through timing of gamma-ray pulsations. This discovery is the first result from the FAST-Fermi LAT collaboration outlined in a MoU signed between the FAST team and Fermi-LAT team.

"This discovery demonstrated the great potential of FAST in pulsar searching, highlighting the vitality of the large aperture radio telescope in the new era," said Kejia Lee, scientist at the Kavli Institute of Astronomy and Astrophysics, Peking University.

Radio follow-up of Fermi-LAT unassociated sources is an effective way for finding new pulsars. Previous radio observations, including three epochs with Arecibo in June 2013, failed to detect the MSP. In a one-hour tracking observation with the FAST ultra-wide band receiver, the radio pulses toward 3FGL J0318.1+0252 were detected with a spin period of 5.19 milliseconds, an estimated distance of about 4 thousand light-years, and as potentially one of the faintest radio MSPs.

Millisecond pulsar is a special kind of neutron stars that rotate hundreds of times per second. It is not only expected to play an important role in understanding the evolution of neutron stars and the equation of state of dense matter, but also can be used to detect low-frequency gravitational waves.

The pulsar timing array (PTA) attempts to detect low-frequency gravitational waves from merging supermassive black holes using the long-term timing of a set of stable millisecond pulsars. Pulsar search is the basis of gravitational wave detection through PTAs.

The planned Commensal Radio Astronomy FAST Survey (CRAFTS, arxiv:1802.03709; http://crafts.bao.ac.cn/) is expected to discover many millisecond pulsars and thus will make significant contribution to the PTA experiment.

"The international radio-astronomy community is excited about the amazing FAST telescope, already showing its power in these discoveries. FAST will soon discover a large number of millisecond pulsars and I am looking forward to seeing FAST's contribution to gravitational wave detection," said George Hobbs, scientist of the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) of Australia and member of the Gravitational Wave International Committee (GWIC).

FAST will be under commissioning until it reaches the designed specifications and becomes a Chinese national facility.




The Gamma-ray sky map and integrated pulse profiles of the new MSP: Upper panel shows the region of the gamma-ray sky where the new MSP is located. Lower panel a) shows the observed radio pulses in a one-hour tracking observation of FAST. Lower panel b) shows the folded pulses from more than 9 years of Fermi-LAT gamma-ray data. (Image by WANG Pei and LI Di/NAOC) 


FAST’s First Discovery of a Millisecond Pulsar---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CZ-7
2018.4.28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists advancing world's largest radio telescope*
CGTN
Published on Apr 29, 2018

Chinese scientists are installing a much advanced receiver system to the FAST system, the world's largest radio telescope, making it even more precise.


----------



## JSCh

*China developing reusable space rocket*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-30 16:37:16|Editor: Chengcheng




BEIJING, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China aims to recover the first stage of the Long March-8 carrier rocket, which is still under development and is expected to make its maiden flight around 2021, according to a Chinese rocket expert.

It was part of China's endeavors to develop reusable space vehicles, Long Lehao, chief designer of carrier rockets at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told a space conference in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The Long March-8 rocket will have two stages and two boosters: the first stage and boosters are expected to be retrieved through vertical landing, said Long, who is also an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

If successful, the new rocket would provide commercial launch services to customers around the globe, Long said.

"China's aerospace industry is making efforts to develop low-cost vehicles that can enter space rapidly to support future large-scale space exploration and promote a commercial space industry," Long said.

Bao Weimin, director of the Science and Technology Commission of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said China's reusable carrier vehicle will use technologies different from those of U.S. commercial space firm SpaceX.

"As the current Long March 2, 3, 4 series rockets are fueled by toxic propellants, they cannot be recycled. But we are developing technologies to precisely control the fall of the rocket remains to ensure safety," Long said.

That effort is important as residents in possible landing areas have to be evacuated at every launch. As China's aerospace activities become more frequent, with 36 launches planned this year, precise control of falling rocket remains could save a lot of trouble.

Long also introduced the development roadmap for China's space transportation system.

Around 2025, reusable suborbital carriers will be successfully developed and suborbital space travel will be realized. Around 2030, rockets with two reusable stages will be developed. Around 2035, carrier rockets will be completely reusable which could realize the dream of space travel for ordinary people.

A future generation of carrier rockets will be put into use around 2040 and hybrid-power reusable carriers will be developed. Space vehicles will be more diverse, intelligent, reliable, low-cost, efficient and convenient.

"Those targets are not easy to achieve, and lots of technological difficulties must be solved," Long said.


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CZ-11
http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:8fc164c9c0de9c3e8150eb135d2173cf


----------



## cirr

*China's opening a factory to build engines for hypersonic missiles and spaceplanes*

Reconnaissance and strike capabilities of aircrafts with these engines could upend air combat and strategies around the world.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 5 hours ago





*I PLANE*
The hypersonic I Plane has a unique biplane configuration to increase its payload and reduce drag.
_China Science Press_

The Institute of Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences is building a factory for the commercial production of hypersonic engines, a game-changing technology with both military and civilian applications.

The institute's scramjet lead scientist, Fan Xuejun, told the South China Morning Post that the factory in Hefei, Anhui Province, would make a wide range of hypersonic engines, and that the state-owned enterprise in charge of the operation will be eventually open up to private investors.





*TRRE*
The turbo-aided rocket-augmented ram/scramjet engine (TRRE), which uses rocket augmentation to aid the transition into the supersonic and hypersonic flight regimes, could be the world's first combined cycle engine to fly in 2025, paving the way for hypersonic near-space planes and single-stage space launchers.
_Beijing Power Machinery Research Institute_

So what is a scramjet? It's an air-breathing jet engine that lets air flow through faster than the speed of sound. This allows the aircraft to reach hypersonic speeds (Mach 5+) that traditional ramjets, whose forward motion compresses the airflow to subsonic speeds, cannot.

The scramjets built in the Hefei factory will likely be part of a Turbo Rocket Combined Cycle (TRCC) engine, which uses (1) a turbofan jet engine for subsonic and low supersonic speeds, (2) a ramjet engine to transition into scramjet mode, and (3) a rocket engine for the highest speed. A TRCC engine would allow for reusable hypersonic aircraft, which would lower operating costs.





*WS-10A*
The WS-10A, which powers the J-11 heavy fighters, is China's first operational low-bypass, afterburning turbofan engine. It can be distinguished from the AL-31 by the triangular petals on its rear interior, which help manipulate exhaust flow.
_Errymath_

As plans are already being drawn for the factory construction, it is likely that the first TRCC engine will use an operational Chinese turbofan, either the WS-10 or WS-118.

The WS-10 engine, which has a maximum thrust of around 13 tons, is used by the J-11 and J-16 fighters. The WS-118, a copy of the Soviet D-30 engine, could be modified with an afterburner to achieve supersonic performance. As Chinese engine technology improves, the supercruise-capable WS-15, which has supersonic performance without fuel-thirsty afterburners, could be the springboard for future TRCC engines.

It's unclear when exactly Hefei will start churning out hypersonic engines. What is clear: TRCC scramjet engines would be a boon for the Chinese military. This tech makes the production of long-range hypersonic aircraft—the kind that can fly in near-space and outrun and outmaneuver existing air defenses—much more feasible. It wouldn't be an exaggeration to say that reconnaissance and strike capabilities of such aircrafts, if built, would upend air combat and strategic doctrine around the world.





*TENGYUN*
The Tengyun, which has a rocket/TRCC-powered first stage hypersonic plane, launches a reusable second-stage rocket spaceplane from the stratosphere.
_CCTV_

On the civilian front, the production of hypersonic aircraft would redefine the reusable space launch market. These engines could pave the way for reusable aircraft to cheaply launch satellites and people into space. Initially, the hypersonic engines would likely power the first stage of Chinese dual-stage-to-orbit (DSTO) spaceplanes that reach hypersonic speed to launch a secondary rocket to orbit. The Tengyun, built by the Chinese Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) is one such planned Chinese DSTO system. The Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Company (CASC) has plans for a single-stage-to-orbit (SSTO) spaceplane to start flight after 2030, with powerful enough rocket engines to fly the entire aircraft straight to orbit.

https://www.popsci.com/chinas-hypersonic-engine-factory#page-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Wenchang Launch Center Unveils Supercomputer Plans to Research Satellite Applications*
DOU SHICONG
DATE: THU, 05/03/2018 - 13:04 / SOURCE:YICAI



Wenchang Launch Center Unveils Supercomputer Plans to Research Satellite Applications

(Yicai Global) May 3 -- The city government of Wenchang, home to one of China’s four satellite launch centers, has unveiled plans for an aerospace supercomputing center as it looks to push research and development of satellite applications.

Construction for the first phase of the project, which requires total investment of CNY5 billion (USD786 million), will begin in November, according to a document published by the local government.

The center will meet demand for supercomputing and data analysis over the next five years at the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan province, the first built on a Chinese coast, the document added. It will cover satellite launches, remote sensing, commercial spaceflight, aerospace, bioscience and equipment manufacturing.

The hub will span 30,000 square meters, housing 1,800 servers and more than 2.5 million processors to compute 2.5 quadrillion floating point operations per second (a computing speed of 2.5 petaflops). It will also host four industrial parks for aerospace information technologies, data, equipment design and bioscience, with a shared functional area for industrial development and a base for headquarters.

Wenchang is one of the lowest-altitude launch centers in the world and entered operation in 2014 to launch synchronous orbit satellites, space stations and deep space explorers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China completes design of graphene composite film for light propulsion*
By Deyana Goh
May 3, 2018



​
China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), the rocket development arm of the Chinese space programme, revealed that it has designed a graphene composite film suitable for use in light-propelled spacecraft.

This is part of CALT’s research on graphene-based spacecraft propulsion, a new technology that converts light into electrical energy. The method utilizes a technology similar to the solar sail, which was already tested by Japan’s space agency JAXA during its IKAROS mission to Venus. Unlike the solar sail, however, the graphene sail will not use thin-film solar cells, but will instead be covered with graphene film, a two-dimensional material known for its strength and conductivity.

Like the solar sail, graphene-based propulsion will use radiation pressure, making use of solar energy for propulsion. However, according to CALT, research in China has shown that graphene can be up to 1000 times more effective.

Said Song Shenju, from CALT’s R&D centre, “Graphene propulsion will revolutionze the design of propulsion systems, and will open yet another door for humanity to explore outer space. However, the technology is still in its development phase and is still a long way from a prototype.”

The idea of graphene propulsion was first put forward in a paper published in 2015 by researchers from Nankai University, Tianjin. Currently, aside from China, the European Space Agency (ESA) is also researching the idea of graphene solar sails, in collaboration with the Graphene Flagship, a €1 billion EU research initiative.


China completes design of graphene composite film for light propulsion | SpaceTech Asia


----------------------------

Video from 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.4 00:06

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5616492130/4235767197120236

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's communication satellites occupy niche in world market*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-04 10:37:10|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, May 4 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday sent a new APSTAR-6C communication satellite into orbit for Hong Kong-based APT Satellite Co., Ltd.

It was China's 10th commercial communication satellite for export, and the second entire Chinese satellite sold to a mainstream international satellite operator, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), which produced the satellite.

It will replace the still operating APSTAR-6 satellite to provide broadcasting and communication services to customers in the Asia-Pacific region.

The APSTAR-6C features more advanced functions than its predecessor, said Wei Qiang, chief designer of the satellite.

According to the APT Satellite website, before the launch of APSTAR-6C, the company was operating four satellites in orbit: APSTAR-5, APSTAR-6 and APSTAR-7, which were developed by U.S. and European producers; and APSTAR-9, developed by China's CAST.

APSTAR-9, which was launched on Oct. 17, 2015, has been working well for the company, says APT Satellite, which expects the new satellite to provide more choice for its international customers.

The company plans to launch another three or four satellites to form a global broadband satellite network.

CAST has a contract with the company to produce the APSTAR-6D, which will be based on an improved version of China's DFH-4 satellite platform.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 13分钟前 来自 Android
> 4月26日12点42分酒泉卫星发射中心用长征11号以一箭五星方式发射欧比特第二组卫星（多彩贵州）
> 
> At 12:42 on April 26th, the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center used the Long March 11 to launch Zhuhai-1 second set of five-satellites (colorful Guizhou)
> 
> 
> *China launches Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-26 15:34:14|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIUQUAN, April 26 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday sent five Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites into space on a single carrier rocket.
> 
> The Long March-11 carrier rocket lifted off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:42 p.m. The launch was the 272nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets.
> 
> Zhuhai-1 is a commercial remote sensing satellite constellation invested in by Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science and Technology Co. It will provide data services for areas including agriculture, land and water resources, environmental protection and transport.
> 
> China launched two Zhuhai-1 satellites on June 15, 2017.


First photoset released by Zhuhai-1 satellites.









上图为意大利阿雷佐区域的高光谱图像
（32个波段高光谱立方图）








（植被覆盖分布情况）​


----------



## JSCh

*Nation's first private carrier rocket awaits flight*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-04 07:16

















Artist's illustration shows 6-meter-tall OS-X0. CHINA DAILY​
While SpaceX is leading the trend of commercial spaceflight in the United States, China's first private rocket producer is quietly preparing for what it calls the first flight of a carrier rocket designed and made completely by a private company from China.

Shu Chang, founder and chief executive of OneSpace Technology, a privately owned startup in Beijing that develops and builds carrier rockets, said in an exclusive interview that the maiden launch of the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket is set to take place in May at a test field in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Engineers at OneSpace have finished most of the testing on the rocket, which was recently transported from the company's manufacturing facility in Beijing to the test field, he said.

"We designed and made the rocket, including its engine, on our own, and no one has done so before us, so it is fair to call it the first privately developed Chinese rocket," Shu said. "Once the test flights prove successful, the OS-X series will be tasked with performing technological demonstration flights for testing new types of aircraft or spacecraft."

Many domestic institutes have designed new concepts of aircraft and spacecraft, he explained, and these futuristic craft need to have test flights done atop a rocket to verify their aerodynamic designs, creating huge opportunities for Shu's rockets.

"The market prospects for the OS-X family are very good－it has been scheduled to make three to four launches within this year on orders from domestic clients," Shu said, adding that OneSpace expects up to 10 missions for such rockets in 2019.

The company says the 6-meter-tall OS-X0 is capable of placing 100-kilogram payloads into an orbit 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket can accelerate new concept craft it's testing to a hypersonic speed of Mach 13, or 4.4 kilometers per second.

Established in 2015, a year now widely deemed the opening chapter of China's commercial space industry, OneSpace has become a rising star in the country's space arena, which has long been dominated by State-owned contractors. Its rapid growth has been possible thanks to government endeavors to foster the commercial space sector and encourage participation from private enterprises.

Another advantage lies in the fact that State-owned space giants focus most of their attention and resources on the medium-sized and large rockets that are launch vehicles for government-backed, heavyweight spacecraft.

That leaves considerable market share for small rockets made by private firms.

Shu said his company is developing the OS-M1, a larger rocket, to send small satellites into sun-synchronous or low-Earth orbits. He said it will be "the lowest-cost small rocket in the world".

OneSpace plans to conduct OS-M1's first flight around year's end, but that depends on a government-run space launch center the company wants to use for that mission, he said.

"There are many producers of small or mini satellites in the international market, but the number of rocket providers is very small. Many foreign firms have reached out to us to discuss using our rockets to lift their satellites," Shu said.

OneSpace rockets' major competitor in the global market is India's Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle, commonly known as PSLV, which has gained credence as a small satellite launcher, he said.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Nation's first private carrier rocket awaits flight*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-04 07:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist's illustration shows 6-meter-tall OS-X0. CHINA DAILY​
> While SpaceX is leading the trend of commercial spaceflight in the United States, China's first private rocket producer is quietly preparing for what it calls the first flight of a carrier rocket designed and made completely by a private company from China.
> 
> Shu Chang, founder and chief executive of OneSpace Technology, a privately owned startup in Beijing that develops and builds carrier rockets, said in an exclusive interview that the maiden launch of the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket is set to take place in May at a test field in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.
> 
> Engineers at OneSpace have finished most of the testing on the rocket, which was recently transported from the company's manufacturing facility in Beijing to the test field, he said.
> 
> "We designed and made the rocket, including its engine, on our own, and no one has done so before us, so it is fair to call it the first privately developed Chinese rocket," Shu said. "Once the test flights prove successful, the OS-X series will be tasked with performing technological demonstration flights for testing new types of aircraft or spacecraft."
> 
> Many domestic institutes have designed new concepts of aircraft and spacecraft, he explained, and these futuristic craft need to have test flights done atop a rocket to verify their aerodynamic designs, creating huge opportunities for Shu's rockets.
> 
> "The market prospects for the OS-X family are very good－it has been scheduled to make three to four launches within this year on orders from domestic clients," Shu said, adding that OneSpace expects up to 10 missions for such rockets in 2019.
> 
> The company says the 6-meter-tall OS-X0 is capable of placing 100-kilogram payloads into an orbit 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket can accelerate new concept craft it's testing to a hypersonic speed of Mach 13, or 4.4 kilometers per second.
> 
> Established in 2015, a year now widely deemed the opening chapter of China's commercial space industry, OneSpace has become a rising star in the country's space arena, which has long been dominated by State-owned contractors. Its rapid growth has been possible thanks to government endeavors to foster the commercial space sector and encourage participation from private enterprises.
> 
> Another advantage lies in the fact that State-owned space giants focus most of their attention and resources on the medium-sized and large rockets that are launch vehicles for government-backed, heavyweight spacecraft.
> 
> That leaves considerable market share for small rockets made by private firms.
> 
> Shu said his company is developing the OS-M1, a larger rocket, to send small satellites into sun-synchronous or low-Earth orbits. He said it will be "the lowest-cost small rocket in the world".
> 
> OneSpace plans to conduct OS-M1's first flight around year's end, but that depends on a government-run space launch center the company wants to use for that mission, he said.
> 
> "There are many producers of small or mini satellites in the international market, but the number of rocket providers is very small. Many foreign firms have reached out to us to discuss using our rockets to lift their satellites," Shu said.
> 
> OneSpace rockets' major competitor in the global market is India's Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle, commonly known as PSLV, which has gained credence as a small satellite launcher, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*OneSpace set to launch nation's first private carrier rocket*
By Tan Yingzi in Chongqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-08 16:28
















May 8, 2018, Shu Chang from the OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, introduces the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket that is set for launch on May 17 in a test field in Northwest China. [Photo by Tan Yingzi/chinadaily.com.cn]

OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, announced Tuesday in Chongqing the maiden launch of the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket is set to take place on May 17 in a test field in northwest China.

The company calls it the first flight of a carrier rocket designed and made completely by a private company from China.

The rocket has been transported to the test field and the company is busy preparing for the launch. According to a previous report by China Daily, the test field is in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

The 9-meter-tall OS-X0, called "Chongqing Liangjiang Star," is capable of placing 100-kilogram payloads into an orbit 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket can accelerate a new concept craft it's testing to a hypersonic speed of Mach 13, or 4.4 kilometers per second.

Established in 2015 through government endeavors to foster the commercial space sector and encourage participation from private enterprises, OneSpace has become a rising star in the country's space arena.

Last May, OneSpace signed an agreement with Chongqing Liangjiang Aviation Industry Investment Group to build its research and manufacturing base in the Southwest China city.

Chongqing Liangjiang New Area is the third national development and opening zone in China — the first in the inland — approved by the State Council, after Shanghai Pudong New Area and Tianjin Binhai New Area.

The Chongqing base will be put into use by the end of this year, with a research center, a smart manufacturing and assembly center, a test center, an aircraft control and simulation center and specialized labs. Its annual output value is expected to reach 1.5 billion yuan, with the capacity to assemble and test 30 carrier rockets.

OneSpace is developing the OS-M1, a larger rocket, to send small satellites into sun-synchronous or low-Earth orbits. It plans to conduct OS-M1's first flight around year's end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

via Twitter @xinfengcao: A higher level of A2A shot: space-to-space shot. @Space_Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *OneSpace set to launch nation's first private carrier rocket*
> By Tan Yingzi in Chongqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-08 16:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2018, Shu Chang from the OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, introduces the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket that is set for launch on May 17 in a test field in Northwest China. [Photo by Tan Yingzi/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, announced Tuesday in Chongqing the maiden launch of the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket is set to take place on May 17 in a test field in northwest China.
> 
> The company calls it the first flight of a carrier rocket designed and made completely by a private company from China.
> 
> The rocket has been transported to the test field and the company is busy preparing for the launch. According to a previous report by China Daily, the test field is in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.
> 
> The 9-meter-tall OS-X0, called "Chongqing Liangjiang Star," is capable of placing 100-kilogram payloads into an orbit 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket can accelerate a new concept craft it's testing to a hypersonic speed of Mach 13, or 4.4 kilometers per second.
> 
> Established in 2015 through government endeavors to foster the commercial space sector and encourage participation from private enterprises, OneSpace has become a rising star in the country's space arena.
> 
> Last May, OneSpace signed an agreement with Chongqing Liangjiang Aviation Industry Investment Group to build its research and manufacturing base in the Southwest China city.
> 
> Chongqing Liangjiang New Area is the third national development and opening zone in China — the first in the inland — approved by the State Council, after Shanghai Pudong New Area and Tianjin Binhai New Area.
> 
> The Chongqing base will be put into use by the end of this year, with a research center, a smart manufacturing and assembly center, a test center, an aircraft control and simulation center and specialized labs. Its annual output value is expected to reach 1.5 billion yuan, with the capacity to assemble and test 30 carrier rockets.
> 
> OneSpace is developing the OS-M1, a larger rocket, to send small satellites into sun-synchronous or low-Earth orbits. It plans to conduct OS-M1's first flight around year's end.


*China's first privately made carrier rocket launches*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-17 08:02














The first carrier rocket to be designed and built by a private enterprise in China was launched at 7:33 am Thursday from a testing base in Northwest China.

Developed by OneSpace Technology in Beijing and called _Chongqing Liangjiang Star_, the rocket has an ultrafast speed and will be used to conduct test flights for new-concept aircraft, to verify their aerodynamic designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s moon mission will probe cosmic dark ages*
By Daniel Clery
May. 16, 2018 , 3:00 PM

On 21 May, China plans to launch a satellite with a vital but unglamorous mission. From a vantage point beyond the moon, Queqiao, as the satellite is called, will relay data from Chang'e 4, a lander and rover that is supposed to touch down on the lunar far side before the end of the year. But a Dutch-made radio receiver aboard Queqiao will attempt something more visionary. In the quiet lunar environment, it will listen to the cosmos at low frequencies that carry clues to the time a few hundred million years after the big bang, when clouds of hydrogen gas were spawning the universe's first stars.

The mission is a proof of principle for other efforts to take radio astronomy above the atmosphere, which blocks key radio frequencies, and far from earthly interference. "Putting the whole show into space is extremely appealing," says Michael Hecht of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology's Haystack Observatory in Westford, whose team is also developing small radio satellites that could be used to probe the cosmos. For Europe's astronomers, it is also a test of cooperation with China, something their U.S. counterparts at NASA are barred from doing.

The Netherlands-China Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE) project stems from a 2015 Dutch trade mission to China, during which the two countries agreed to collaborate on space missions. The Netherlands is strong in radio astronomy: Its Low-Frequency Array (LOFAR) stretches across much of northern Europe. NCLE Principal Investigator Heino Falcke, of Radboud University in the Netherlands, has long advocated a "LOFAR on the moon." China has an ambitious program of moon missions, so he jumped at the chance to take a first step. "We put together a proposal in 2 weeks," he says. Once funded, the team had just 1.5 years to build the instrument. "Half of the experiment is how you work together" Falcke says. Jinsong Ping of the National Astronomical Observatories of China in Beijing, who leads the Chinese team working on the NCLE, agrees: "It is really challenging both sides. … Different culture, habit, language, working manner."

To see back into the dark age before the first stars, astronomers look for a signal emitted when electrons in the primordial neutral hydrogen gas spontaneously flipped their orientation. These photons started out with short radio wavelengths, but over their more than 13-billion-year journey to Earth, the universe's expansion stretched them out to long wavelengths, or low megahertz frequencies. After the gas clumped together to form the first stars, their radiation ionized the neutral gas and eventually snuffed out the faint signal.

Telescopes such as the LOFAR aim to detect the ancient signal and use it to map the distribution of primordial matter. But the signal is hard to discern in the maelstrom of radio noise from terrestrial sources and other objects across the universe. Only one detector, the Experiment to Detect the Global Epoch of Reionization Signature, a set of ground-based antennas in Australia, has so far claimed a detection.

Queqiao, orbiting a gravitational balance point beyond the moon called L2, will offer a quieter vantage. In order to relay signals from the moon to Earth, the satellite can't be completely in the moon's shadow, which means that Earth noise could still be a problem, says Jack Burns, an astronomer at the University of Colorado in Boulder who has long campaigned for a lunar radio observatory. Burns adds that the spacecraft itself will also be a source of interference. But by testing hardware in space, the NCLE "will set the stage for other missions."

Once Queqiao arrives at L2, the NCLE will wait its turn until after the Chang'e 4 lander has achieved its main mission: exploring the South Pole-Aitken Basin, a huge far side depression. Then, around March 2019, the instrument will unspool three 2-meter-long carbon-fiber antennas, each at right angles to the others.

Because Earth's atmosphere blocks all radio signals below 30 megahertz, the data will delight a range of astronomers. Falcke says the team will study solar flares, the aurora of Jupiter, and the galaxy's radio emissions. "There's nothing as good as having real data," he says. The dark age signal is a long shot, he admits. Realistically, the mission is about "gaining expertise to build a follow-up."

The Chinese NCLE team has its own plans. It has placed basic receivers on the Chang'e 4 lander and two microsatellites that Queqiao will release into lunar orbit to study solar radio bursts. Ping says his team will also try to combine signals received by the NCLE with those taken by earthbound detectors—a technique known as interferometry, which can improve resolution. "It is a demonstration," he says. It could show that, once detectors are sensitive enough, interferometry could help them map the newborn universe.

Burns and his colleagues are working on a proposal for a small satellite called the Dark Ages Polarimetry Pathfinder, which he says will be more sensitive to the dark age signal. But eventually, he wants to see an observatory on the lunar far side, deep with the moon's radio quiet shadow. He predicts a NASA-funded low-frequency telescope in the next 5 years. "There's great interest in the far side."

Posted in: Space
doi:10.1126/science.aau2004



China’s moon mission will probe cosmic dark ages | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*DUTCH RADIO ANTENNA TO DEPART FOR THE MOON ON CHINESE MISSION*


Ready to launch: Nederlandse antenne met Chinese satelliet naar de maan
Thu, 17/05/2018 - 08:30



*
On 21 May 2018*, the Chinese space agency will launch the relay satellite Chang’e 4 to an orbit behind the Moon. On board will be a Dutch radio antenna, the Netherlands Chinese Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE). The radio antenna is the first Dutch-made scientific instrument to be sent on a Chinese space mission, and it will open up a new chapter in radio astronomy. The is instrument developed and built by engineers from ASTRON, the Netherlands Institute for Radio Astronomy in Dwingeloo, the Radboud Radio Lab of Radboud University in Nijmegen, and the Delft-based company ISIS. With the instrument, astronomers want to measure radio waves originating from the period directly after the Big Bang, when the first stars and galaxies were formed.*

_* The launch depends on favorable weather conditions. It is therefore possible that the launch will be postponed._
*Follow the latest updates on NCLE mission at http://www.ru.nl/launchncle*

Why is it so important for the measuring instruments to be placed behind the Moon? Professor of Astrophysics from Radboud University and ASTRON Heino Falcke: “Radio astronomers study the universe using radio waves, light coming from stars and planets, for example, which are not visible with the naked eye. We can receive almost all celestial radio wave frequencies here on Earth. We cannot detect radio waves below 30 MHz, however, as these are blocked by our atmosphere. It is these frequencies in particular that contain information about the early universe, which is why we want to measure them.”





​_The radio antenna Netherlands Chinese Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE), developed by ASTRON, Radboud Radio Lab, ISIS and NAOC. Photo credit: Radboud Radio Lab / ASTRON / Albert-Jan Boonstra_

Special about the radio antenna is that it will receive low frequency radio waves with a large frequency range. “In the past this was not possible and therefore a receiver with a narrow frequency band was used, in order to avoid electromagnetic interference of the satellite itself,” explains project leader Albert-Jan Boonstra of ASTRON. “We have now succeeded in avoiding the electromagnetic interference and making a broadband receiver. That is, of course, good news for subsequent missions and can, for example, be used for future nano-satellites.”

The instrument passed an important risk assessment review by the Chinese space agency at the end of April. Marc Klein Wolt, Managing Director of the Radboud Radio Lab, is looking back on the endeavour with a sense of accomplishment: “The last few months have been quite challenging for the Dutch team, who have put in a lot of effort to complete the instrument for the launch as the final phase of a two-year bi-lateral project with our Chinese counterparts. The Chinese lunar programme is like a bus we were trying to catch, mostly due to the hard work and enormous dedication from the teams on both sides”. On April 30, the antenna successfully passed final pre-flight test. Heino Falcke reported: “Antennas were successfully deployed and retracted. Next step in this adventure is the L2-point behind the Moon.”

In 2016, the Netherlands Space Office and its Chinese counterpart CNSA signed an agreement to cooperate in this project, which was an elaboration of the Memorandum of Understanding the two space agencies signed the year before during a trade mission in presence of the Chinese President Xi Jinping and the Dutch King Willem Alexander. “NCLE does not only pave the way for new exciting science, but also provides new means for the two countries to expand their international collaboration,” says Mr. Harry Forster of the NSO.



_Behind the Moon the satellite revolves around a fixed point, the so-called second Lagrange point or L2 point of the Earth-Moon system. That point is about 65,000 kilometers from the Moon. Photo credit: Radboud Radio Lab_

The Netherlands Chinese Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE) was built by a team of researchers and engineers from the Netherlands Institute for Radio Astronomy (ASTRON) in Dwingeloo, the Radboud Radio Lab of the Radboud University, and the Delft company ISIS in the Netherlands in collaboration with a team from the Chinese National Astronomical Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC).


Dutch radio antenna to depart for the Moon on Chinese mission | ASTRON

---###---​*NOTAM:*

J4030/18 - DUE TO SPACEFLIGHT ACTIVITIES,THE FLIGHT SAFETY OF THE AIRCRAFT IN FOLLOWING AREAS MAY BE AFFECTED ON MAY 20, 2018 DETAILS ARE AS FOLLOWS: ON MAY 20,2018 FROM 21:31-21:40 UTC AND 23:01-23:10 UTC AREA: 242432N1271117E 234250N1265819E 240231N1254146E 244420N1255418E,FOUR-POINT CONNECTION RANGE. VERTICAL ALTITUDE:SFC-UNL RMK/ATC WILL NOT CLEAR IFR FLT THRU THIS AREA FOR THE FLIGHT SAFETY. SFC - UNL, 2131/2140 2301/2310, 20 MAY 21:31 2018 UNTIL 20 MAY 23:10 2018. CREATED: 18 MAY 09:49 2018​


----------



## JSCh

*China launches relay satellite to explore Moon's far side*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-21 06:50:11|Editor: Yamei







A Long March-4C rocket carrying a relay satellite, named Queqiao (Magpie Bridge), is launched at 5:28 a.m. Beijing Time from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, May 21, 2018. China launched a relay satellite early Monday to set up a communication link between Earth and the planned Chang'e-4 lunar probe that will explore the mysterious far side of Moon, which can not be seen from Earth. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)

XICHANG, May 21 (Xinhua) -- China launched a relay satellite early Monday to set up a communication link between Earth and the planned Chang'e-4 lunar probe that will explore the mysterious far side of Moon, which can not be seen from Earth.

The satellite, named Queqiao (Magpie Bridge), was carried by a Long March-4C rocket that blasted off at 5:28 a.m. from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

"The launch is a key step for China to realize its goal of being the first country to send a probe to soft-land on and rove the far side of the Moon," said Zhang Lihua, manager of the relay satellite project.

About 25 minutes after liftoff, the satellite separated from the rocket and entered an Earth-Moon transfer orbit with the perigee at 200 km and the apogee at about 400,000 km. The solar panels and the communication antennas were unfolded.

Queqiao is expected to enter a halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system, about 455,000 km from the Earth. It will be the world's first communication satellite operating in that orbit.

But the mission must overcome many challenges, including multiple adjustments to its orbit and braking near the Moon and taking advantage of the lunar gravity, Zhang said.

In a Chinese folktale, magpies form a bridge with their wings on the seventh night of the seventh month of the lunar calendar to enable Zhi Nu, the seventh daughter of the Goddess of Heaven, to cross and meet her beloved husband, separated from her by the Milky Way.

Chinese scientists and engineers hope the Queqiao satellite will form a communication bridge between controllers on Earth and the far side of the Moon where the Chang'e-4 lunar probe is expected to touch down later this year.

Monday's launch was the 275th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Queqiao (Magpie Bridge)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to conduct record laser-ranging test*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-21 14:16:38|Editor: Yurou




XICHANG, Sichuan Province, May 21 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are to conduct a laser-ranging test between the relay satellite of the Chang'e-4 lunar probe and an observatory on the ground, which might help lay the foundation for space-based gravitational wave detection.

The relay satellite Queqiao, or Magpie Bridge, which was launched Monday, will fly to a halo orbit around the second Lagrangian point (L2) of the Earth-Moon system. It will be a communication link between controllers on Earth and the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, which is expected to soft-land on the far side of the Moon at the end of this year.

Chinese scientists will also conduct a laser-ranging test with the satellite at a maximum distance of 460,000 km, a record distance for an experiment of its kind, said Zhang Lihua, manager of the relay satellite project.

China has reportedly accomplished its first successful lunar laser-ranging, with a 1.2-meter telescope at southwest China's Yunnan Observatories on Jan. 22 this year, when scientists measured the distance between the Moon and the Earth, based on the signals of laser pulses reflected by the lunar retro-reflector planted by the U.S. Apollo mission more than 40 years ago.

Scientists calculated the time a laser pulse takes to travel from a ground station to the retro-reflector on the Moon and back again to get a measurement.

Just a few countries, including the United States, France and China, have successfully harnessed the lunar laser-ranging technology.

The Queqiao satellite, carrying a reflector developed by Sun Yat-sen University, is expected to extend laser-ranging to a new record distance.

As the satellite will fly at a constant high speed, it will be extremely hard for the laser beam from the ground to target the reflector on the satellite about 460,000 km away.

Luo Jun, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and president of Sun Yat-sen University, has proposed a space science program to detect gravitational waves. Laser-ranging is a necessary technology for that detection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Queqiao (Magpie Bridge)
> 
> View attachment 475554



*China's Queqiao satellite carries 'large umbrella' into deep space*

2018-05-21 15:15 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





An artist's illustration of China's Queqiao relay satellite, which will relay data between controllers on Earth and China's Chang'e 4 lander-rover pair on the moon's far side. (Photo/China National Space Administration)

The relay satellite, launched Monday for China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe, is carrying the largest communication antenna ever used in deep space exploration, according to Chinese experts.

The launch of the satellite Queqiao, or Magpie Bridge, is a key step for China to realize its goal of sending the Chang'e-4 lunar probe to soft-land on the far side of the Moon.

Queqiao, developed by China Spacesat Co., Ltd. under the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), will be the world's first communication satellite operating in an orbit around the L2 point of the Earth-Moon system to establish a communication link between controllers on Earth and the probe.

Chinese experts designed several antennas for the relay satellite, including one shaped like an umbrella with a diameter of 5 meters, which opened in space after the satellite separated from the carrier rocket.

It must endure temperatures as cold as 230 degrees centigrade below zero. Chinese experts conducted countless experiments during the development of the antenna, said Chen Lan, deputy chief engineer of the Xi'an Branch of CAST.

The satellite is of great scientific and engineering importance in the exploration of the universe, said Zhang Lihua, manager of the relay satellite project.

A reliable long-distance data transmission link is a key technological goal for space experts around the world.

A relay satellite is a type of communication satellite that provides data transmission, observation and control services for other spacecraft.

China has already sent a series of relay satellites into geosynchronous orbit at an altitude of 36,000 km for manned spacecraft.

Queqiao is similar to those relay satellites, but its orbit is more than 10 times farther, which is the main technological difficulty.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/05-21/303326.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*NEWS * 21 MAY 2018
*China launches first part of ambitious mission to Moon’s far side*
_Two radio-astronomy experiments piggybacked on launch of Queqiao probe, which will act as a data-relay station for Chang'e-4 moon lander.
_
*



*​The Queqiao spacecraft and two radio-astronomy experiments launched from the Xichang Space Centre in western China on 21 May.Credit: AFP/Getty

China has taken its first major step in a groundbreaking lunar mission. On 21 May, a probe launched from Xichang Space Centre to head beyond the Moon — where it will lie ready to act as a communications station for the Chang’e-4 lunar lander. The nation hopes that the Chang’e-4 lander will, later this year, become the first ever probe to touch down on the far side of the Moon.

The relay probe, named Queqiao and designed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, also carries two pioneering radio-astronomy experiments. Both are proof-of-principle missions designed to test technologies for exploring a period in cosmic history known as the dark ages. These first few hundred million years, before galaxies and stars began to form, are all but impossible to study from the Earth. But the spectrum of radiation from this age — when matter was nearly uniformly distributed across space as a thin, cold haze — could reveal information about the relative distribution of ordinary matter versus dark matter in the Universe.

One experiment is the Netherlands-China Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE), which will linger with Queqiao at a gravitational resting point called Earth–Moon L2 beyond the Moon that tracks the Moon’s orbit around Earth (see ‘Far-side satellite’). The Dutch-built experiment will try to exploit the relative quiet there to measure radio waves between about 1 megahertz and 80 megahertz, coming from the Solar System, the Galaxy and beyond. Much of this frequency band is blocked by Earth’s atmosphere but cosmologists expect it to contain information from the dark ages. (Around the upper end of this band also lie the ‘cosmic dawn’ signals from the first stars that lit up around 200 million years after the Big Bang, apparently detected for the first time by an experiment in Australia earlier this year. Other experiments are trying to replicate those results — but the NCLE is mainly looking for the lower-frequency signatures from the dark ages.)



Credit: National Astronomical Observatory of China/Chinese Academy of Sciences

For at least part of its orbit, Queqiao will be eclipsed by the Moon as seen from Earth, which could benefit the NCLE because its antennas will be further shielded from radio noise that constantly leaks from our planet. Still, observing time and the bandwidth for sending data back to Earth will be limited. And because Queqiao is primarily designed as a data-relay station (its name is from a folktale about magpies that form a bridge across the sky), it is not optimized for radio astronomy. That means it will be challenging, if not impossible, to detect the dark-ages signal with this demonstrator mission, says Heino Falcke, a radio astronomer at Radbound University in Nijmegen who is the experiment’s science leader. Nonetheless, the NCLE “is pioneering and an important first step toward investigating the dark ages and cosmic dawn”, says Jack Burns, an astrophysicist at the University of Colorado Boulder who is leading a proposal for a NASA mission with similar objectives.

Mission control will deploy the NCLE’s antennas only after the Chang’e-4 lander’s mission is completed, to avoid any risk of destabilizing the Queqiao probe, says Marc Klein Wolt, a Radboud astronomer who is NCLE’s manager. But the NCLE might go on collecting data for several years, he says.

*Satellite break-off*

The second experiment that launched with Queqiao consists of two smaller satellites called Longjiang-1 and Longjiang-2, which will detach from the mothership and orbit the Moon. Built by researchers at the Harbin Institute of Technology in China, the instruments will test technology for a radio astronomy technique called very long baseline interferometry (VLBI). This approach combines data from multiple radio antennas to get images of much higher resolution than would be possible with a single dish.

Falcke and others have long studied the possibility of doing VLBI with a large array of lunar orbiters — or on the lunar surface — to map variations across the sky in signals from the dark ages and cosmic dawn. Klein Wolt says that his team might experiment with combining data from NCLE with those from the two lunar orbiters and even from a radio antenna on the Chang’e-4 lander itself.

The Chang’e-4 mission is another step in China’s ambitious lunar-exploration programme, which aims to establish a Moon base in the next decade and to begin human exploration in the 2030s. The lunar lander will carry a rover and was originally designed as a back-up probe for Chang’e-3, which in 2013 became the first craft to soft-land (rather than crash-land) on the Moon since 1976. Chang’e-4 has now been repurposed, and the mission’s main scientific goal is to study the geology of the hidden side of the Moon, which is pockmarked with many more small craters than the familiar near side.

The lander carries experiments including a sealed ecosystem, built by Chongqing University, which will test whether potato and thale-cress (_Arabidopsis_) seeds sprout and photosynthesize while silkworm eggs hatch and worms produce carbon dioxide. Another experiment will measure the radiation that future astronauts who visit the lunar surface will be exposed to. The rover, which will separate from the lander to move around the surface, will carry instruments including a solar-wind detector built by a Swedish team.

doi: 10.1038/d41586-018-05231-9


China launches first part of ambitious mission to Moon’s far side | Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

QueQiao enroute to EML2. Weibo report first TCM(Trajectory Correction Maneuvers) performed.
Also amateur radio report receiving signal from both QueQiao and Longjiang.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998988775219974144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998994161033334784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's new space tech test a success*

2018-05-24 09:21:30 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

China has successfully experimented with its space program's inflatable reentry and descent technology (IRDT), a technology that can allow China to land heavier spacecraft on celestial bodies with thin atmosphere, including the moon and Mars, specialists said.

The experiment, the first of its kind in China, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) recently conducted on IRDT successfully validated working principles, working process and multiple key technologies, Science and Technology Daily reported on Wednesday.

The tested space vehicle was shaped like a flying saucer and covered in thick air bags - key components to the IRDT system. IRDT is a new integrated inflatable heat insulating deceleration system that can land spacecraft without heat shields and parachutes, the Beijing-based newspaper said.

Landing systems using technology like this can handle more weight than with deceleration systems of earlier generations. It will provide a more effective landing approach that would allow heavier spacecraft to land, Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based rocket and aerospace expert, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Current landing methods such as parachute landing and thrust reversal make it difficult for spacecraft to land on celestial bodies with thin atmosphere such as the moon and Mars. That is where IRDT excels at, Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

He added that IRDT provides buffer and protection to spacecraft while landing while inflating air bags which cover the spacecraft.

The U.S. conducted experiments in 2014 and 2015 on low density supersonic decelerators, a technology similar to China's IRDT, to land manned spacecraft and large robots on Mars. Although their attempts continue to face technical issues, the technology proved to be valuable, Pang said.

The IRDT will be used in deep space exploration and the quick return of space stations, scientific experiment satellites and space freight, Science and Technology Daily reported.

"It requires spacecraft to use different kinds of landing methods on different celestial bodies… China must consider new methods (like IRDT) to learn all technical approaches," Song noted, believing China will master the technology despite the challenges.

"China is looking to land on the moon and Mars. The new technology will be of great help."

China plans to launch its first spacecraft using this technology in 2019, the newspaper reported.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-05-24/detail-ifyuqkxh5545069.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> QueQiao enroute to EML2. Weibo report first TCM(Trajectory Correction Maneuvers) performed.


According to Chinese media report, because of high precision of orbital injection, TCM 2 and 3 were unnecessary and cancelled. The following maneuver, the lunar swing by was successfully performed as reported below.

*Chinese relay satellite brakes near moon for entry into desired orbit*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-26 01:28:23|Editor: yan




BEIJING, May 25 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese relay satellite Friday braked near the Moon, completing a vital step before entering a desired orbit, according to the China National Space Administration.

The satellite, Queqiao, braked 100 km above the surface of the Moon in line with instructions from a ground control center in Beijing, and then entered a transfer orbit from the moon to the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system.

"There was only a short window for the braking," said Zhang Lihua, project manager of the mission. "And Queqiao had only one chance due to limited fuel."

The relay satellite was launched Monday to set up a communication link between Earth and the planned Chang'e-4 lunar probe that will explore the Moon's mysterious far side.

The satellite is expected to adjust orbit several times before it reaches a halo orbit around the L2 point, about 455,000 km from the Earth.

It will be the world's first communication satellite operating in that orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The two Longjiang micro-satellites that were launched together with Queqiao was also reported to have enter lunar orbit.
DSLWP (Discovering the Sky at Longest Wavelengths Pathfinder) is alternate name for Longjiang.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999574248736702464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000041106279550976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese astronauts complete desert survival training*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-27 22:22:31|Editor: Xiang Bo






Taikonaut Liu Wang exits from a re-entry capsule during a wilderness survival training in the Badain Jaran Desert in northwest China's Gansu Province, May 17, 2018. Fifteen Chinese taikonauts have just completed desert survival training deep in the Badain Jaran Desert near Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China. Organized by the Astronaut Center of China (ACC), the program was designed to prepare taikonauts with the capacity to survive in the wilderness in the event their re-entry capsule lands off target. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

JIUQUAN, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Fifteen Chinese astronauts have just completed desert survival training deep in the Badain Jaran Desert near Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

Organized by the Astronaut Center of China (ACC), the program was designed to prepare astronauts with the capacity to survive in the wilderness in the event their re-entry capsule lands off target.

Before venturing into space, astronauts have to survive in various hostile environments as a part of their technical training. Wilderness survival training is an important part of astronaut training in space agencies worldwide, leaving space mission candidates stranded at sea, in deserts, in jungles or on glaciers.

This is the latest survival training activity for Chinese astronauts after their sea survival training with two European astronauts in waters off the coast of Yantai in east China's Shandong Province in August 2017.

In the latest training program, each team, all wearing spacesuits, simulated an emergency landing scenario in which they needed to exit the capsule themselves, report their location and survive in the desert until rescue arrived 48 hours later.

In the desert, a land of extremes, the trainees had to handle the arid conditions, the daytime heat and cold at night.

The desert survival training tested the allocation of emergency supplies so their design can be improved in the future, said Huang Weifen, deputy chief designer at the ACC.

Chinese astronauts also completed emergency escape training on a launchpad in Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, which has launched all manned spacecraft in the country.

The training programs were part of the comprehensive training of astronauts for China's space station.

China plans to start assembling its space station in space in 2020. It is scheduled to become fully operational around 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Spotlight: China welcomes all UN member states to jointly utilize its space station*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-29 04:54:24|Editor: Chengcheng




VIENNA, May 28 (Xinhua) -- China announced Monday that all member states of the United Nations are welcome to cooperate with China to jointly utilize its future China Space Station (CSS).

"CSS belongs not only to China, but also to the world," said Shi Zhongjun, China's ambassador to UN and other international organizations in Vienna.

"All countries, regardless of their size and level of development, can participate in the cooperation on an equal footing," he said.

Interested public and private organizations, including institutes, academies, universities and private enterprises with scientific orientations, can identify their appropriate models of cooperation on board CSS, may it be the growth of a space plant, or even the accommodation of an astronaut, said the ambassador.

*HOME OF COOPERATION FOR MUTUAL BENEFIT*

CSS, expected to be launched by 2019, and complete and brought into operation by 2022, will be the world's first space station that is developed by a developing country and open for cooperation with all UN member states.

Consisting of one core module and two experiment modules, CSS will have the capacity to accommodate up to three astronauts at the same time and maximum six during rotation.

Operating in low-Earth orbit about 400 kilometers above the Earth's surface, CSS will be used in a wide range of research fields, including space medicine, life science, biotechnology, microgravity science, Earth science and space technology.

"Through the vehicle of CSS, we would like to build up a model of sincere mutual beneficial cooperation among countries in the peaceful exploration and use of outer space," said the Chinese ambassador.

As a developing country itself, China stands ready to help other developing countries in their development of space technology and space capacity building in particular, he said.

Guided by the idea of a shared future for mankind, CSS will be a home that is inclusive and open, a home of peace and goodwill, and a home of cooperation for mutual benefit, he added.

Priyani Wijesekera, ambassador of Sri lanka to the UN in Vienna, believes that CSS would benefit developing states like Sri lanka which lacks financial means and expertise to launch such a project.

"It's very interesting and we are looking forward to cooperating with China," she told Xinhua.

*CHINA'S MOVE TO SHARE WELCOMED*

Simonetta Di Pippo, director of the UN Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) welcomed China's move to share its "state of the art space program" which is "one of the most holistic and technologically advanced in the world."

"With the global challenges we all face here on Earth, it is therefore important to foster collaboration and cooperation in the field of space activities," she said.

The director said technical advances in space have broader benefits to all humankind, as space is a driver and a tool for socio-economic sustainable development.

In 2016, the United Nations, represented by UNOOSA, confirmed its partnership with the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) by signing a Memorandum of Understanding to allow "Access to Space" to all UN member states, developing countries in particular, to address all 17 Sustainable Development Goals by jointly utilizing CSS.

Following Monday's announcement, the UNOOSA has extended official letters to all Permanent Missions in Vienna and New York as well as offices of the United Nations Development Program, kicking off a three-month application period for public organizations, industries and private sector organizations with scientific orientation.

"By working together, the sky is no longer the limit," said Di Pippo.

"I believe that all the efforts that we are making together will be highly beneficial to our cooperation, to all Member States of the United Nations, and to the attainment of the Sustainable Development Goals," she said.

China's exploration into outer space has been at the core of global attention since the launch of the first Chinese satellite in 1970. The planned launch of CSS next year follows the launch of space laboratory, Tiangong-1, in 2011.

China has been consistent in its peaceful commitment to the outer space. Yang Liwei, China's first "taikonaut", exhibited the UN flag to the whole world on China's first space safari in 2003, followed by 10 more Chinese in his footsteps making trips into the outer space.

The core module of CSS is named Tianhe, or "Harmony of the Heavens" in the Chinese language, which conveys China's hope to promote mutual trust and peace through cooperation aboard CSS.

Maria Assunta Accili Sabbatini, Italy's ambassador to the UN in Vienna, said the project offers a great opportunity for Italy as the two countries' space agencies have maintained close ties.

"We believe this opens a lot of room for cooperation," she said.

***

From UN Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) -> UN and China invite applications to conduct experiments on-board China's Space Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e-4: Lunar microsatellite may be lost, Queqiao continues toward Lagrange point beyond Moon*
by Andrew Jones May 28, 2018 12:38 MOON CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM CHANG'E-4





A render of the Longjiang-1 and -2 (DSLWP-A/B) microsatellites in formation. _Harbin Institute of Technology_
​Contact has been lost with one of two microsatellites launched along with the Queqiao Chang'e-4 lunar relay satellite following a standard trajectory correction manoeuvre on the way to the Moon.

DSLWP-A and B, also known as Longjiang-1 and -2, piggybacked on the launch of Queqiao, a relay satellite for a planned landing on the lunar far side, on a Long March 4C rocket from Xichang on May 20.

Queqiao passed the Moon at an altitude of 100 km on Friday, successfully performing a braking burn to send it towards its intended destination, the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point, from which it will facilitate communications between the Earth and a lander and rover to be sent to the far side of the Moon.

The Discovering the Sky at Longest Wavelengths Pathfinder (DSLWP) satellites were intended to execute burns to place them in an elliptical (200 x 9,000 km) orbit around the Moon, where they would carry out astronomy and amateur radio tests.

While DSLWP-B/Longjiang-2 successfully entered lunar orbit, there has been apparently no communication between the ground and Longjiang-1 following a trajectory correction manoeuvre after trans-lunar injection.


Attempts to regain contact with the 45 kg, 50x50x40-cm satellite have also been made through a network of amateur radio and satellite tracking enthusiasts, both by those following the satellites from launch and following a request from those involved in the mission at Harbin Institute of Technology (HIT).

Amateurs have picked up telemetry from Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B since early in the mission, but the silence from Longjiang-1/DSLWP-A persists.

Official updates are awaited from the China National Space Administration (CNSA) or HIT. A loss of the microsatellite would not impact China's plans for the lunar far side landing.


*Interferometry plans*
The DSLWP project is led by HIT, with payload and science teams from the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) and the National Astronomical Observatories (NAOC), both under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The DSLWP satellites (later named Longjiang on April 24) were designed to test low-frequency radio astronomy in lunar orbit as well as space-based interferometry while in formation, between 1 and 10 km apart. The loss, if confirmed, would put an end to those plans.

The interferometry experiments would have seen the observations made simultaneously by the DSLWP/Longjiang microsatellites to be combined. The test would be verification of technology for a constellation of small, low-frequency radio astronomy satellites that would emulate a telescope with a size equal to the maximum separation between the satellites.





Testing on the Chang'e-4 DSLWP-A1 and DSLWP-A2 microsatellites in early 2018. _CCTV/Youtube/Framegrab_​
The Chang'e-4 mission could however see some interferometry tests carried out, with Queqiao carrying the Netherlands-China Low-frequency Explorer (NCLE) astronomy instrument, and a Low Frequency Spectrometer (LFS) on the Chang'e-4 lander, which is expected to launch in November or December, following testing of Queqiao.

Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B, as well as carrying low frequency (1-30 MHz) antenna and amateur radio payloads, also has a camera aboard, developed by Saudi Arabia.

*Queqiao heads to Earth-Moon L2*
Meanwhile, the Queqiao Chang'e-4 relay satellite passed the Moon and successfully performed a propulsive manoeuvre to slow itself and send it towards its a position beyond the Moon.

The Beijing Aerospace Control Centre (BACC) issued the command at 21:32 Beijing time (13:32 UTC) on May 25, and by 21:46 confirmed through telemetry that Queqiao had performed the burn and entered a transfer orbit towards the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point (EML2).

Failure to perform the braking manoeuvre would have seen the spacecraft head back towards the Earth.

Queqiao is expected to arrive at EML2 on May 29. It will then put itself into a halo orbit around the gravitationally stable point, allowing it constant line of sight with both tracking stations on Earth and the far side of the Moon, which is never visible to the Earth.



Image demonstrating a halo orbit around the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point, from which the Chang'e-4 communications relay satellite will operate. _NAOC/CAS_

It will later facilitate communications between and a lander and rover, set to land in Von Karman crater, using a 4.2 metre parabolic antenna.

It also carries a pioneering low-frequency astronomy instrument that will attempt to detect a signal from the cosmic dark ages, the NCLE.

_For latest news and developments on the mission, see our feature on *China's Chang'e-4 mission to the far side of the Moon*_





An animated demonstration of the role of the Queqiao Chang'e-4 lunar relay satellite. _CAS_​


Chang'e-4: Lunar microsatellite may be lost, Queqiao continues toward Lagrange point beyond Moon | GBTIMES.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese rocket scientists design smart firefighter suit*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-30 19:03:49|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, May 30 (Xinhua) -- Chinese rocket scientists and engineers are turning their expertise to developing an intelligent firefighter suit that has cooling capability and can help track the location of the firefighters.

The intelligent suit was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

According to Wang Sifeng from CALT, the suit features rapid cooling capability. When the firefighter wears it in the fire, its temperature can drop to between 20 and 25 degrees Celsius within a minute.

High temperatures are one of the challenges for firefighters, but most firefighter suits in China do not help with cooling.

"The suit is equipped with a cooling system and replaceable cold storage materials. When the materials do not have enough cooling capacity, the suit will automatically issue a warning," Wang said.

CALT scientists also applied rocket navigation technology in designing the suit, which can send accurate firefighter positioning information to a background system in real time, thus enhancing the safety of firefighters.

The smart suit is going through several tests before use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chang'e-4: Lunar microsatellite may be lost, Queqiao continues toward Lagrange point beyond Moon*
> by Andrew Jones May 28, 2018 12:38 MOON CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM CHANG'E-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A render of the Longjiang-1 and -2 (DSLWP-A/B) microsatellites in formation. _Harbin Institute of Technology_
> ​Contact has been lost with one of two microsatellites launched along with the Queqiao Chang'e-4 lunar relay satellite following a standard trajectory correction manoeuvre on the way to the Moon.
> 
> DSLWP-A and B, also known as Longjiang-1 and -2, piggybacked on the launch of Queqiao, a relay satellite for a planned landing on the lunar far side, on a Long March 4C rocket from Xichang on May 20.
> 
> Queqiao passed the Moon at an altitude of 100 km on Friday, successfully performing a braking burn to send it towards its intended destination, the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point, from which it will facilitate communications between the Earth and a lander and rover to be sent to the far side of the Moon.
> 
> The Discovering the Sky at Longest Wavelengths Pathfinder (DSLWP) satellites were intended to execute burns to place them in an elliptical (200 x 9,000 km) orbit around the Moon, where they would carry out astronomy and amateur radio tests.
> 
> While DSLWP-B/Longjiang-2 successfully entered lunar orbit, there has been apparently no communication between the ground and Longjiang-1 following a trajectory correction manoeuvre after trans-lunar injection.
> 
> 
> Attempts to regain contact with the 45 kg, 50x50x40-cm satellite have also been made through a network of amateur radio and satellite tracking enthusiasts, both by those following the satellites from launch and following a request from those involved in the mission at Harbin Institute of Technology (HIT).
> 
> Amateurs have picked up telemetry from Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B since early in the mission, but the silence from Longjiang-1/DSLWP-A persists.
> 
> Official updates are awaited from the China National Space Administration (CNSA) or HIT. A loss of the microsatellite would not impact China's plans for the lunar far side landing.
> 
> 
> *Interferometry plans*
> The DSLWP project is led by HIT, with payload and science teams from the National Space Science Centre (NSSC) and the National Astronomical Observatories (NAOC), both under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).
> 
> The DSLWP satellites (later named Longjiang on April 24) were designed to test low-frequency radio astronomy in lunar orbit as well as space-based interferometry while in formation, between 1 and 10 km apart. The loss, if confirmed, would put an end to those plans.
> 
> The interferometry experiments would have seen the observations made simultaneously by the DSLWP/Longjiang microsatellites to be combined. The test would be verification of technology for a constellation of small, low-frequency radio astronomy satellites that would emulate a telescope with a size equal to the maximum separation between the satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing on the Chang'e-4 DSLWP-A1 and DSLWP-A2 microsatellites in early 2018. _CCTV/Youtube/Framegrab_​
> The Chang'e-4 mission could however see some interferometry tests carried out, with Queqiao carrying the Netherlands-China Low-frequency Explorer (NCLE) astronomy instrument, and a Low Frequency Spectrometer (LFS) on the Chang'e-4 lander, which is expected to launch in November or December, following testing of Queqiao.
> 
> Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B, as well as carrying low frequency (1-30 MHz) antenna and amateur radio payloads, also has a camera aboard, developed by Saudi Arabia.
> 
> *Queqiao heads to Earth-Moon L2*
> Meanwhile, the Queqiao Chang'e-4 relay satellite passed the Moon and successfully performed a propulsive manoeuvre to slow itself and send it towards its a position beyond the Moon.
> 
> The Beijing Aerospace Control Centre (BACC) issued the command at 21:32 Beijing time (13:32 UTC) on May 25, and by 21:46 confirmed through telemetry that Queqiao had performed the burn and entered a transfer orbit towards the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point (EML2).
> 
> Failure to perform the braking manoeuvre would have seen the spacecraft head back towards the Earth.
> 
> Queqiao is expected to arrive at EML2 on May 29. It will then put itself into a halo orbit around the gravitationally stable point, allowing it constant line of sight with both tracking stations on Earth and the far side of the Moon, which is never visible to the Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Image demonstrating a halo orbit around the second Earth-Moon Lagrange point, from which the Chang'e-4 communications relay satellite will operate. _NAOC/CAS_
> 
> It will later facilitate communications between and a lander and rover, set to land in Von Karman crater, using a 4.2 metre parabolic antenna.
> 
> It also carries a pioneering low-frequency astronomy instrument that will attempt to detect a signal from the cosmic dark ages, the NCLE.
> 
> _For latest news and developments on the mission, see our feature on *China's Chang'e-4 mission to the far side of the Moon*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An animated demonstration of the role of the Queqiao Chang'e-4 lunar relay satellite. _CAS_​
> 
> 
> Chang'e-4: Lunar microsatellite may be lost, Queqiao continues toward Lagrange point beyond Moon | GBTIMES.com


DSLWP-A/LongJiang-1 might not be lost as reported.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002089586678317056
Also, 9ifly.cn forum member below report HIT say signal from both DSLWP/LongJiang were received.




傲立风雨满庭芳 发表于 2018-5-31 15:05 来自航空航天港手机版！ | 只看该作者
哈工大的学长表示，可以松口气了。
EDF24B66-4151-413B-A8C4-8A5A6BA17250.jpeg (30.72 KB, 下载次数: 1)







EDF24B66-4151-413B-A8C4-8A5A6BA17250.jpeg (25.93 KB, 下载次数: 0)







EDF24B66-4151-413B-A8C4-8A5A6BA17250.jpeg (33.34 KB, 下载次数: 0)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Harbin Institute of Technology*
*Two Micro-satellites "Longjiang 1" and "Longjiang 2," Developed by HIT, Launched Successfully*
Updated: 2018/06/04
Written by: Ji Xing and Deng Dekuan
Translated by: Fu Ruiyao
Edited by: D. Parker
Pictures by: Ji Xing
Date: 2018-05-22

Two micro-satellites developed by Harbin Institute of Technology, together with the relay satellite named “Queqiao”, a legendary bridge in the Milky Way, lifted into space atop a Long March 4C carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province at 5:28 pm May 21st, 2018. The two micro-satellite are named "Longjiang 1" and "Longjiang 2". They were designed to fly in formation in lunar orbit for future ultra-long wave radio interferometer mission.

Twenty-five minutes after their launch, the “Queqiao” and “Longjiang 1” and “Longjiang 2” entered into the earth-moon transit orbit. The perigee altitude was 200 km and the apogee altitude was 400,000 km. At this point the relay satellites and two micro-satellites separated from the Long March 4C carrier rocket. The satellites are now in orbit and operating as designed. After "Longjiang 1" and "Longjiang 2" each independently complete the earth-moon transfer flight they will enter the phase where the micro-satellites will orbit close to the lunar surface. HIT will be the first university in the world to send a micro-mini interferometer into lunar orbit.

It is worth mentioning that "Longjiang 2" is equipped with a miniature optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. HIT contributed to the implementation of this "The Belt and Road" initiative.

When entering the moon’s elliptical orbit, the two micro-satellites “Longjiang 1” and “Longjiang 2” will complete the initial phase of their work, after a long-distance and near-distance approach with the support of ground monitoring and control. After this the two micro-satellites will fly in formation around the moon in orbit within variably relative distances within 1~10km, which will be the world's first lunar orbit formation flying.

Both "Longjiang 1" and "Longjiang No.2" are all equipped with low-frequency radio spectrometers developed by the National Space Science Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The detection band covers the electromagnetic spectrum which ranges from 1 MHz to 30 MHz. The back of the moon serves as a natural shield against electromagnetic interference from the earth. When they fly to the back of the moon, they will conduct experiments such as ultra-long-wave radio astronomy observations, which will greatly enrich human understanding of the universe.



Two Micro-satellites "Longjiang 1" and "Longjiang 2," Developed by HIT, Launched Successfully | Harbin Institute of Technology



_Also, news below from 54th Research Institute of CETC (China Electronics Technology Group Corporation). (My translation with help from machine translation)_


*零的突破｜54所首个月球轨道有效载荷分系统在轨测试成功*
*54th Institute first Lunar orbit payload subsystem in-orbit test successful*

中国电科五十四所
CETC 54th Institute

5月21日5点28分，在西昌卫星发射中心，由54所为哈尔滨工业大学月球轨道微卫星“龙江一号”和“龙江二号”研制的测控、数传分系统，随微卫星搭乘长征四号丙运载火箭升空，成功送入近地点约200公里，远地点约40万公里的地月转移轨道。
At 5:28 on May 21st, at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Harbin Institute of Technology Lunar orbit microsatellite "Longjiang No. 1" and "Longjiang No. 2" with measurement and control, data transmission subsystems developed by 54th Institute was launched by the Long March 4C rocket, and succeeded in entering trans-lunar orbit of about 200 kilometers perigee, 400,000 kilometers in apogee.

星箭分离后，两颗卫星的与测控系统开机工作正常，上午6：20微卫星A遥测正常，6：33微卫星B遥测正常，经过数天飞行后，于5月27日进入月球轨道开展天文观测任务，27日下午18：10数传设备开机进行数传，下午19：00经分析数传数据正常，通过数传通道传回了天文观测数据和月球背面的图片，该图片也是人类目前首次获得的月球背面照片，证明54所研制深空载荷测控和数传产品满足任务需求，实现了深空载荷零的突破。
After the separation of satellites, the two satellites telemetry tracking and control (TT&C) subsystems system are working properly. 6:20 AM Microsatellite A telemetry is normal, 6:33 Microsatellite B telemetry is normal, after a few days of flight, they enter lunar orbit on May 27 to carry out astronomical observation missions. At 18:10 pm on the 27th, the data transmission equipment is turned on for data transmission. At 19:00 in the afternoon, after analysis of the data transmission was deem to be normal, the astronomical observation data and the picture on the back of the moon were transmitted through the digital transmission channel. This picture is also the first time have obtained the photograph of farside of the moon, prove that the deep-space payload of TT&C and digital transmission products developed by 54th Institute meet the mission requirements and achieved first breakthrough in deep-space payload.




_龙江微卫星上醒目的数传、测控天线_


“龙江一、二号”卫星的数传测控子系统包括数传端机、测控应答机、数传天线及测控天线。与地球卫星相比，月球卫星有更多的设计约束。

经过项目组多次研讨和分析，最大程度地精减了重量及功耗，最终两个系统重量总共小于3公斤，不到同类型测控载荷重量的1/3。

项目于2016年5月启动，在较为紧张的研制周期内，项目团队紧密配合、高效沟通、真抓实干，实现了两套载荷系统的零故障交付。

产品先后经历了设计、评审、生产、试验、联试、验收等多个环节，项目组辗转哈尔滨、北京、喀什等地，完成了各阶段联试、深空对接、试验测试、发射保障等任务。3个专业部紧密配合，在质量管理部、调度与经济运行部等职能部门的支持和帮助下，出色的完成了研制任务。



_孔繁青（左二）、庞宗强（左一）、张广宇（右一）、张世层（右二）在整星试验现场_

目前，数传系统正在遥远的月球轨道上，不断向地球传回数据和图像，它的使命才刚刚开始。(At present, the data transmission system is on the far-off moon orbit, constantly transmitting data and images to the earth. Its mission has only just begun.) 项目组却没有时间欢庆这奋战两年方得来的胜利，新的征程已在等候——由54所自主研制的两颗试验卫星项目正紧锣密鼓地开展，来自54所的技术人员正在加班加点为了这一目标不懈奋斗。

“宜将剩勇追穷寇，不可沽名学霸王，天若有情天亦老，人间正道是沧桑”，在54所航天产品集成中心的北侧外墙面上，这首毛泽东的《七律：人民解放军占领南京》已刻在那里数十年，54所航天人正如诗中所云，一路披荆斩棘，在航天产业蓬勃发展的今天，不骄不躁、脚踏实地，为54所打赢每一场航天攻坚战！


零的突破｜54所首个月球轨道有效载荷分系统在轨测试成功 - 中国电科五十四所


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> According to Chinese media report, because of high precision of orbital injection, TCM 2 and 3 were unnecessary and cancelled. The following maneuver, the lunar swing by was successfully performed as reported below.
> 
> *Chinese relay satellite brakes near moon for entry into desired orbit*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-26 01:28:23|Editor: yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, May 25 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese relay satellite Friday braked near the Moon, completing a vital step before entering a desired orbit, according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> The satellite, Queqiao, braked 100 km above the surface of the Moon in line with instructions from a ground control center in Beijing, and then entered a transfer orbit from the moon to the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system.
> 
> "There was only a short window for the braking," said Zhang Lihua, project manager of the mission. "And Queqiao had only one chance due to limited fuel."
> 
> The relay satellite was launched Monday to set up a communication link between Earth and the planned Chang'e-4 lunar probe that will explore the Moon's mysterious far side.
> 
> The satellite is expected to adjust orbit several times before it reaches a halo orbit around the L2 point, about 455,000 km from the Earth.
> 
> It will be the world's first communication satellite operating in that orbit.


*Relay satellite for Chang'e-4 lunar probe enters desired orbit*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 11:55:14|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- The relay satellite for the planned Chang'e-4 lunar probe, which is expected to land softly on the far side of the Moon at the end of this year, has entered its mission orbit, the China National Space Administration announced Thursday.

The satellite, named Queqiao, or Magpie Bridge, launched on May 21, entered the Halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system about 65,000 km from the Moon at 11:06 a.m. Beijing Time Thursday after a journey of more than 20 days.

"The satellite is the world's first communication satellite operating in that orbit, and will lay the foundation for the Chang'e-4, which is expected to become world's first probe soft-landing and roving on the far side of the Moon," said Zhang Hongtai, president of the China Academy of Space Technology.


----------



## JSCh

*Assimilation of FY-3 data at the Met Office*
June 14, 2018, Chinese Academy of Sciences




The assessment and assimilation of FY-3 humidity sounders and imagers in the UK Met Office global model. Credit: Fabien CARMINATI​
Chinese meteorological satellite data provide an increasingly important contribution to the global observing system, supporting weather and climate applications. In that context and as part of the Climate Science for Service Partnership China (CSSP China) the UK Met Office has been working in collaboration with the China Meteorological Administration-National Satellite Meteorological Center (CMA-NSMC) to realize maximum benefits from the FY-3 satellite program.

A new study published in _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_ presents the strategy for the assimilation of the FY-3 microwave humidity sounders (MWHS) and the microwave radiation imager (MWRI) in the Met Office global numerical weather prediction (NWP) model. The assessment and monitoring of satellite radiances are the first steps towards their assimilation in NWP models and reanalyses, the development of climate data records, and the improvements of future instruments.

Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2018-06-assimilation-fy-met-office.html#jCp


----------



## JSCh

*Micro satellite developed by Chinese university starts to work around Moon*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 19:26:43|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- A micro satellite, developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and sent into an orbit around the Moon, has started to transmit data back to Earth.

Two micro satellites, Longjiang-1 and Longjiang-2, were sent into space on May 21 together with the Chang'e-4 lunar probe's relay satellite from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

Longjiang-2 successfully reached its destination near the Moon on May 25, and entered a lunar orbit with the perilune at 350 km and the apolune at 13,700 km. However, Longjiang-1 suffered an anomaly and failed to enter lunar orbit, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

Longjiang-2, weighing 47 kg, has become the world's first lunar orbiter developed by a university.

It carries an optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, as well as a low-frequency radio detector developed by the National Space Science Center of Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The scientific instruments on the satellite have all started to work, CNSA said.

+++#####+++​
*China, Saudi Arabia unveil lunar images gained from space cooperation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 19:16:40|Editor: Yurou






A released photo shows part of the moon with the earth as background. China and Saudi Arabia on June 14, 2018 jointly unveiled three lunar images acquired through cooperation on the relay satellite mission for Chang'e-4 lunar probe. An optical camera, developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, was installed on a micro satellite, named Longjiang-2. The micro satellite is orbiting around the Moon. The camera, which began to work on May 28, has conducted observations of the Moon and acquired a series of clear lunar images and data. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- China and Saudi Arabia on Thursday jointly unveiled three lunar images acquired through cooperation on the relay satellite mission for Chang'e-4 lunar probe.

This is an important cooperation achievement between China and Saudi Arabia in the relay satellite mission, the China National Space Administration said in a statement.

The relay satellite for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, named Queqiao or Magpie Bridge, was launched on May 21 and entered the Halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system, about 65,000 km from the Moon, at 11:06 a.m. Thursday after a journey of more than 20 days.

An optical camera, developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, was installed on a micro satellite, named Longjiang-2, which was launched together with Queqiao.

The micro satellite is orbiting around the Moon. The camera, which began to work on May 28, has conducted observations of the Moon and acquired a series of clear lunar images and data.

According to a memorandum of understanding signed between China and Saudi Arabia on March 16, 2017, the two countries will share the scientific data in this cooperation.

China is pushing forward space cooperation with countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.






A released photo shows part of the Mare Imbrium on the moon. 




A released photo shows part of the moon with the earth as background.
​


----------



## JSCh

*Space tourism not far off, rocket maker say*
2018-06-19 08:05:33, China Daily



An image of an astronaut in the space capsule in the display hall at China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing, Nov. 21, 2017. (Photo by Tan Xinyu/chinadaily.com.cn)

The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology is known as a prestigious developer of carrier rockets, but in the near future, it may acquire a new tag: China's first space tourism provider.

Engineers at the academy in Beijing's southern outskirts are designing a new spacecraft to send anyone willing to pay $200,000 to $250,000 on a suborbital journey to get a magnificent view of the stars and experience weightlessness, according to the academy, part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and the country's largest rocket maker.

According to the plans, the reusable spacecraft, expected to enter service around 2028, will look like a fixed-wing aircraft without a vertical stabilizer－the upright fin at the tail－and be propelled by a rocket engine. It will blast off vertically like a typical carrier rocket but make a horizontal landing on a runway like an ordinary plane, according to the academy.

It will operate in accordance with preset programs, with no pilot or controllers inside the spacecraft.

With an inside area of more than 10 square meters, the spacecraft will be able to carry at most 20 travelers to an altitude of more than 100 kilometers, about 10 times the cruising altitude of a commercial jetliner.

Passengers would stay there for over 10 minutes of sightseeing during the half-hour flight, according to the academy. They could see distant stars and Earth's contours through the windows, experience moments of weightlessness like astronauts, and perhaps even carry out scientific experiments.

Zhao Jianbo, an engineer in charge of the program, said participants would need to undergo training sessions for several weeks at Chinese space establishments to get ready for the effects of gravitational acceleration and weightlessness.

"They will not need to wear spacesuits during the journey because there will be oxygen and life-support instruments inside the spacecraft," he said.

Project manager Han Pengxin said the spacecraft will be safe and reliable since it will employ the academy's cutting-edge technologies.

Passengers would have to be between ages 18 and 65 and have neither heart disease nor hypertension, he said.

Cai Qiaoyan, a senior researcher of reusable spacecraft at the academy, said maintaining the space tourism spacecraft would be easy, so it could be used for frequent flights.

"After one flight, our engineers will only need to make some simple examinations of the spacecraft and refuel it, which could be done in as little as two days, and then the spacecraft could be used for a new flight," he said, adding that such a spacecraft could make some 50 flights before being retired.

Globally, seven people have rocketed into space at their own expense. The trips were arranged by Space Adventures, a space tourism company in the US state of Virginia, and the tourists were passengers aboard Russian carrier rockets and spacecraft.

Dennis Tito, an engineer and multimillionaire from the United States, was the world's first space tourist.

Together with two Russian cosmonauts, Tito joined the Russian Soyuz TM-32 mission on April 28, 2001, and spent nearly eight days in space, orbiting Earth 128 times after receiving extensive training in Russia and reportedly paying $20 million for his journey. He also was the first self-financed visitor to the International Space Station.

In addition to the Chinese academy, several foreign space firms like the US' Blue Origin as well as Virgin Galactic of the United Kingdom have been developing reusable spacecraft for suborbital tourism, which has yet to become a reality.


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China pioneers ceramic 3D printing in microgravity*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-19 21:08:37|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, June 19 (Xinhua) -- One of the first civilizations to make ceramics about 10,000 years ago, China is now developing technology to manufacture ceramics in space.

The most exciting potential use of the technology is to build bases on the Moon, Mars or other planets. Or maybe just to drink tea from a cup made of lunar dust or Martian soil.

Scientists at the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) have completed the world's first ceramic manufacturing experiment under microgravity, using digital light processing technology aboard a European parabolic flight aircraft in Switzerland.

"This is a widely used 3D printing technology, but it's previously been regarded as inapplicable in a microgravity environment," said Wang Gong, director of the CAS Key Laboratory of Space Manufacturing Technology.

During the flight experiments, the scientists also tested a metal casting technique using 3D printed ceramic molds.

Both experiments are aimed at developing technologies for producing instrument components on China's future space station, or building large telescopes in space, or exploring the Moon and Mars, said Wang.

Lunar dust is mainly comprised of silicate particles at nanometer or sub-micrometer scale, which have a form similar to the raw materials of ceramics. The lunar soil also contains metals such as titanium, aluminum and iron, said Wang.

"We can develop the technology to manufacture ceramic molds with the lunar dust, and then cast components by using metals in the lunar soil with the ceramic molds," Wang said.

However, fine particles are difficult to control in the space manufacturing process as they float easily in a microgravity environment. Currently, filament materials are commonly used in space manufacturing experiments. But their accuracy and smoothness are not satisfactory, said Wang.

Chinese scientists developed a technology to mix the powder into a resin to form a paste, and then solidify it with digital light processing.

"Our team has spent more than two years studying how to make a paste that does not float freely in microgravity, which is the most creative and valuable part of the technology. We think the technology can be used in processing many sorts of fine particles," Wang said.

On June 12 and 13, they conducted 28 experiments under microgravity, two experiments under lunar gravity and two under Martian gravity on the European aircraft, producing ten ceramic and eight metal samples.

"We want to test whether we can make a regular object with a smooth surface with the technology, and we made ceramic cubes to see their micro-structure in different gravity conditions," said Wang.

In the metal casting experiments, they made samples including a screw and a small wrench.

"The samples are of good quality, which shows the technology can be applied in different gravity conditions, and verifies the feasibility of the technology," Wang said.

The technology could be used for in-situ, fast production of semiconductors, bio-scaffolds, optical parts and micro-electromechanical systems for space exploration, as well as in-situ utilization of lunar resources, and might have far-reaching impacts on space manufacturing.

The trial instruments require human operation. "Our long-term goal is to develop intelligent machines that can work on the Moon or Mars. But those machines will be more complicated," Wang said.

"Elon Musk and SpaceX are developing technologies to take people to other planets, and we are developing technologies to help them survive," Wang added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists monitor global wheat pests and diseases*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-19 21:23:47|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, June 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists said they have released the first remote sensing monitoring report on wheat pests and diseases globally, providing references for early warning and solutions.

The report was conducted by scientists from the Vegetation Remote Sensing Research Team of the Aerospace Information Research Institute with the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It shows the occurrence and development of typical wheat pests and diseases in ten wheat production countries in the Northern Hemisphere, namely China, Russia, France, Turkey, Pakistan, the United States, Germany, Iran, Uzbekistan, and the United Kingdom, during April and May.

Quantitative monitoring of major wheat pests and diseases, such as wheat rust, fusarium head blight, and aphids, was conducted, including spatial distribution, damage levels and areas.

The report was released on the website of the Crop Disease and Pest Monitoring and Forecasting System, which was developed by the research team to release remote sensing forecasting and monitoring of crop pests and diseases.

Pests and diseases have become one of the most important factors restricting agricultural production and threatening food security.

According to Huang Wenjiang, head of the team, remote sensing can effectively and objectively monitor the occurrence and development of crop pests and diseases on a large scale with the help of high-resolution satellites.

"In the future, our team will release monitoring reports of pests and diseases for more crops including maize, rice, and soybeans to provide support for agricultural production," Huang said.


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of China’s LHAASO cosmic ray observatory officially underway*
by Weida Li Jun 20, 2018 06:57





A groundbreaking ceremony was held for the construction of China’s 1.2-bn-yuan (US$174m) Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO) on Tuesday, June 19, following eight years of preparation.

LHAASO is located 4,410 metres above sea level in the Haizi Mountain in Sichuan Province in southwest China and when it opens it will attempt to understand the origins of high-energy cosmic rays.

Cosmic rays are particles that arrive from outer space which have been accelerated to energies higher than those that can be achieved in even the largest man-made particle accelerators. First detected over 100 years ago, the origin of cosmic rays has remained a mystery.

LHAASO will also aim to provide insights into the mysteries of dark matter, dark energy, as well as the origins and evolutions of the universe, according to Chinese news outlet China.com.

The facility is designed to detect cosmic rays over a wide range of energies from 1011–1018 electron volts using a Cherenkov water detector, covering a total area of 80,000 square metres, PhysicsWorld reports.

When completed, LHAASO will add to facilities around the world trying to study the origin of cosmic rays, along with the Pierre Auger Observatory in Argentina and the IceCube facility at the South Pole.

According to researcher He Huihai, professor at the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and deputy manager of the project, LHAASO will boast the highest high-energy gamma ray detection sensitivity and the most extensive cosmic ray energy measurement range.

The project’s 1.3-square-kilometre site will be jointly constructed by CAS and the Sichuan provincial government and is set to open between 2022 and 2023.

The international collaboration project, which includes scientists from China, France, Italy, Russia, Switzerland and Thailand, was formally approved by the National Development and Reform Commission of China in December 2015.

Construction of China’s LHAASO cosmic ray observatory officially underway | GBTIMES


----------



## JSCh

*China is developing smart rocket able to plot own flight plan*
CGTN
2018-06-30 17:06 GMT+8




China is developing a smart rocket that can rectify mechanical failures during flight and plot a new flight path.

The rocket, which is being developed by a project team with the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, will have the ability to perceive, judge, plan, and execute flight corrections by itself. It will be equipped with an advanced reusable power system that can be switched on and off repeatedly.

Based on its flight mission, capabilities and external environment, the rocket can automatically devise the best flight control plan and complete its own space launch.

The ultimate goal of rocket launches is to enter the targeted orbit. In case of non-fatal malfunctions, those with non-explosive or non-structural damage, the smart rocket can respond and make adjustments by itself, including entering emergency rescue orbit and returning to base, to minimize losses.

"If there was an engine malfunction, an ordinary rocket may fail to complete its mission and risk of falling or collision," said Gao Lei, chief designer of the project team.

The smart rocket, however, could quickly evaluate the situation and its capabilities, and make a new flight plan. For example, if it loses power, the rocket would maximize its capabilities to set a new target, such as entering a lower orbit, and gradually reaching the original target after orbital transfer by satellites and other payloads, to complete the mission, Gao said.

Shang Teng, a member of the project team, said that the smart rocket could also reduce launch costs, and all carrier rockets in active service would be upgraded to smart rockets in the future.

(Top image via VCG)


----------



## JSCh

*China to develop new series of carrier rockets: expert*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-02 14:49:35|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, July 2 (Xinhua) -- China aims to develop a new series of small, medium, large and heavy-lift Long March carrier rockets by 2030 to meet the demands of its space operations, according to an expert.

The capacity of Chinese rockets would reach 140 tonnes for low-Earth orbit, 44 tonnes for Earth-Mars transfer orbit, 50 tonnes for Earth-Moon transfer orbit and 66 tonnes for geosynchronous transfer orbit in 2030, said Long Lehao, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a chief designer at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, when delivering a speech in Tsinghua University.

One of the new generation rockets would be the heavy-lift Long March-9. The rocket would have a core stage with a diameter of 10 meters, and four boosters with a diameter up to 5 meters.

The takeoff weight of the 93-meter-high Long March-9 would exceed 4,000 tonnes, and its takeoff thrust would be close to 6,000 tonnes. The rocket would be able to carry a payload of 140 tonnes into low-Earth orbit, Long said.

The Long March-9 would have two variants: one with two boosters and the other one with no booster.

Some breakthroughs had been achieved on the technologies of the Long March-9.

It could be used in manned lunar landings, deep space exploration and constructing a space-based solar power plant, Long said.

China is also developing reusable space rocket, the Long March-8, which is expected to make its maiden flight around 2021. It will have two stages and two boosters. The first stage and boosters are expected to be retrieved through vertical landing, said Long.

A variant, the Long March-8A will be equipped with two larger boosters and an upper stage.

China has developed more than 10 types of carrier rockets, sending more than 400 spacecrafts into space, including more than 60 commercial satellite launches for over 20 countries. The success rate and the orbit injection accuracy are among the world's highest.


----------



## JSCh

*Space data services set to take off*
By Liu Yukun and Li Wenfang in Zhuhai, Guangdong | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-03 12:58















The Zhuhai-1 satellites can provide data services to sectors including agriculture, urban planning, transportation and environmental protection. [Photo/VCG]

Aerospace company readies to tap expanding commercial applications

Civil aerospace equipment company Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science & Technology Co Ltd set up a space data trading center in June, in order to tap the growing commercial applications of space technology.

The move comes two months after the company, which specializes in the production and sale of integrated circuit designs, had its Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites deployed from a single-carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province－opening up a major channel for commercial space data services.

Space data, or information relayed from satellites, is an emerging field with growing signs of dominating big data applications－the use of huge sets of data in multiple areas.

"The satellites have an overview of all that's happening on Earth. That can be significant for businesses and organizations, to help them with their various challenges and needs," said Duan Yilong, Zhuhai Orbita's board secretary.

"The Zhuhai-1 satellites can provide data services to sectors including agriculture, urban planning, transportation and environmental protection," Duan said.

In transportation, for example, information the company has collected shows that a highway linking Zhuhai with Jiangmen and other cities in South China's Guangdong province, as well as Hong Kong and Macao, is more likely to experience heavier traffic than other major roads. Similarly, in agriculture, space data can be used to monitor land and other factors influencing crop growth.

"We are also working with the government on data monitoring and extending the use of data in other fields," Duan said.

But the company has also faced significant obstacles, with the lack of professionals in the area a major concern, Duan said.

"Skilled workers are more willing to head to Beijing or Shanghai, where the aerospace industry is mainly based.

"We are eyeing more talent to help us cope with rapid development and the situation has improved in the past few years," Duan said, adding that the company has been offering housing compensation and more financial support to attract and retain professionals.

The Zhuhai National Hi-tech Industrial Development Zone, where the company is based, is also working to foster a better business environment, including investments in business incubators where startups can tap management training and other resources.

The startups can help form an important supply chain covering space-related technology and equipment manufacturing, which will benefit all industry players by cutting communication and transport costs, Duan said.


----------



## JSCh

*China space program's "Super 2018"*
New China TV
Published on Jul 4, 2018

China has completed 18 space missions in the first half of this year, which equals the total of last year.

+++#####+++​_Chinese version 
_




​_This is just part one, let hope the second half of "Super 2018" would be just as good if not better !!_


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China plans to launch new space science satellites around 2020*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-25 08:56:51|Editor: Xiang Bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARBIN, April 25 (Xinhua) -- China is striving to send a group of new satellites into orbit around 2020, as part of the country's fast-expanding space science program, a national science official said at a space conference on Tuesday.
> 
> The satellites include a Sino-European joint mission known as "SMILE," which will focus on the interaction between the solar wind and the Earth magnetosphere, according to Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, or SMILE, will also help study magnetospheric substorms, so as to further our understanding of the impact of solar activities on Earth's environment and space weather, Wang said.
> 
> The Einstein-Probe, also among the new satellites, is tasked with discovering celestial bodies that emit X-rays during fierce changes as well as quiescent black holes with transient high-energy radiation, Wang said.
> 
> The satellites also include the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S) and the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM). The former will help scientists understand the causality among magnetic fields, flares, and coronal mass ejections, and the latter is aimed at searching for electromagnetic signals associated with gravitational waves.
> 
> The Water Cycle Observation Mission (WCOM) will become world's first satellite to help scientists better understand Earth's water cycle by simultaneous and fast measurement of key parameters such as soil moisture, ocean salinity, and ocean surface evaporation, according to Wang.
> 
> The Magnetosphere-Ionosphere-Thermosphere Coupling Exploration (MIT),is also in the satellite group. MIT aims at investigating the origin of upflow ions and their acceleration mechanism and discovering the key mechanism for the magnetosphere, ionosphere, and thermosphere coupling.
> 
> While Europe and the United States have traditionally led in scientific development, China has emerged as a new science and technology player in recent years.
> 
> However, compared with leading powers in space, China is still going through unbalanced development in space scientific research, technology, and application.
> 
> Hopefully, these new space science satellites will help roll up the curtain of change, said Wang. "We hope to build a state lab for space science as soon as we can and achieve a significant breakthrough in the space field by 2030."


On July 4, 2018, the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced in Beijing Huairou Science City that the “Space Science (Phase II)” strategic pilot technology project was officially launched.





Einstein Probe(EP)




Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S)




Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE)




Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM)






太阳风-磁层相互作用全景成像卫星（SMILE）





引力波暴高能电磁对应体全天监测器（GECAM）





超长波天文观测阵列
Ultra-Long Wavelength Radio Astronomy Array




系外宜居行星探测
Extraterrestrial habitable planet discovery




小天体探测及采样返回
Small celestial bodies exploration and sampling return​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new space science program*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-04 20:26:12|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, July 4 (Xinhua) -- China Wednesday launched a new space science program focusing on the origin and evolution of the universe, black holes, gravitational waves and relationship between the solar system and human.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced to develop a group of four satellites in the program.

The program includes a satellite named "Einstein-Probe (EP)", which is tasked with discovering celestial bodies that emit X-rays during fierce changes as well as quiescent black holes with transient high-energy radiation.

The Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S) will help scientists understand the causality among solar magnetic fields, flares and coronal mass ejections.

The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, or SMILE, which is a Sino-European joint mission, will focus on the interaction between the solar wind and the Earth magnetosphere.

The program also includes the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), which is aimed at searching for electromagnetic signals associated with gravitational waves.

The program is expected to attract the outstanding scientists and engineers in China to achieve scientific breakthroughs and technological innovation, said Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under CAS.

Over the past few years, China has launched a series of space science satellites, including the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE),the Quantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS) and the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Launches Strategic Priority Program on Space Science Phase II*
Jul 05, 2018

On July 4, 2018, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) officially launched the strategic pioneer program on space science (phase II) at Beijing Huairou Science City. Upon great scientific achievements by Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), Quantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS), Hard X-Ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), ShiJian-10 Recoverable Satellite, etc. from Phase I, the program will launch four more space science satellites in the next five years. 

The new patch of space science satellites, includes Einstein Probe (EP), Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S), ESA-CAS Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE), all of which has officially entered its engineering phase. Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM) is carrying out Phase A study, and will enter engineering phase soon. 





ESA-CAS Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE). (Image by ESA ATG Medialab)​
The four missions mainly focus on time-domain high-energy astrophysics, the relationship between solar magnetic field and solar eruptions, interactions between the solar wind and magnetosphere, and the detection of gravitational wave electromagnetic counterpart from gamma-ray bursts.

The priority program has also deployed a number of projects including conceptual study, intensive study, pre-research, space science mission planning and data analysis, etc.

The Enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry Mission (eXTP) is among the six major projects under intensive research. It is a major international cooperation program led by China and participated by more than 20 countries.

With the scientific targets of "one singularity (black holes), two stars (neutron stars and magnetars) and three extremes (gravity, magnetism and density)", it is designed to observe black holes, neutron stars, and magnetars to better understand the physics in extreme conditions of gravity, magnetism and density.

Other projects under intensive study will carry out a series of key technological endeavors in fields such as space gravitational wave detection, origin and evolution law of the universe, birth of the solar system, detection of earth-like planets outside the solar system, etc.





Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM). (Image by ESA ATG Medialab)​
Einstein Probe (EP) will perform all-sky monitoring and explore the cosmic high-energy transients. It may shed light on answers to questions such as the origin and evolution of black hole population, generation mechanism of gravitational waves, and their effects and life cycle of the first generation of stars, re-ionization, etc. 

Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S) will reveal the multiple relationships between solar magnetic field, solar flares, and Coronal Mass Ejections (CMEs).

Solar Wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) was jointly proposed and developed by Chinese Academy of Sciences and European Space Agency. It is expected to determine when and where transient and steady magnetopause reconnection dominates, define the substorm cycle, including timing and flux transfer amplitudes, as well as the development of CME-driven storms. With the new soft X-ray Imager and ultra-violet imager as its payloads, SMILE will carry out global imaging of the interaction between solar wind and magnetosphere for the first time.

Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM) is a "mission of opportunity" project proposed for the detection of gravitational wave high energy electromagnetic counterpart in space. With the joint observation by satellites and ground gravitational wave detector, it facilitates the discovery of gravitational wave electromagnetic counterpart gamma-ray burst and new radiation phenomena.



China Launches Strategic Priority Program on Space Science Phase II---Chinese Academy of Sciences


----------



## JSCh

*The Next Generation Large Space Observatory eXTP Kicks off*
Jul 04, 2018

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced that the Strategic Priority Space Science Program (Phase II) has officially kicked off on July 4 at National Space Science Center (NSSC).

The enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry mission (eXTP), which is the next-generation X-ray observatory of China for studying black holes and neutron stars in unprecedented details, is included as a high priority and large space science mission. The program will be fully funded through China’s 13th five-year plan and aimed for launch in around 2025.

*Scientific goals*

The enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry (eXTP) space mission is a flagship space astronomy mission developed by a Sino-European scientific consortium, led by the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). Its fundamental physics goals include the study of: the equation of state of baryonic matter at extreme densities expected only in the cores of neutron stars; the properties of space-time under extreme gravity (in the vicinity of neutron stars and black holes); the behavior of light in ultra-strong magnetic fields, a billion of times stronger than those achievable in labs, as observed in magnetars.






Illustration of eXTP (Image by CAST) ​
eXTP will be also a powerful X-ray observatory and a key element of the multi-messenger approach to the Universe, detecting electro-magnetic counterparts of gravitational wave sources.

*Payload and Satellite*

Its unique state-of-the-art payload includes the Spectroscopic Focusing Array (SFA), the Large Area Detector (LAD), the Polarimetry Focusing Array (PFA), the Wide Field Monitor (WFM). This enables unprecedented simultaneous spectral-timing-polarimetry studies of cosmic sources in the energy range from 0.5-30 keV (and beyond). China is responsible for providing SFA and PFA, and Europe is expected to provide LAD and WFM.

The total weight of the satellite is about 4500 kg, to be launched by the Long-March 7 rocket from Wenchang into a circular orbit of about 550 km above the equator of the earth. Ground stations of China and other countries will be used to receive the large amount of data. The “short message” function of China’s Beidou system will also be used to distribute alerts found by eXTP’s very sensitive WFM. eXTP is expected to lead the field for more than 8-10 years.





eXTP specifications compared with other X-ray observatories: longer bars indicate higher performance. (Image by CAST) ​
*eXTP Consortium*

The eXTP international consortium includes major institutions of CAS and Chinese Universities, and from several European countries, among which Italy, Germany, Spain, France, Switzerland, Denmark, Czech Republic, Poland, the Netherlands and more. Other international partners participate in eXTP: overall, more than 200 scientists in more than 100 institutions from about 20 countries. In May 2018, CAS and the Italian Space Agency (ASI) have reached an agreement that ASI will play a leadership role in coordinating the European payload contribution to eXTP. ESA will also be invited to participate through a Mission of Opportunity after the ongoing extended Phase A study funded by CAS.

*eXTP History and Plan*

The XTP mission concept, initially proposed in 2007, was studied as one of the “background” missions in the CAS Strategic Priority Space Science Program between 2011 and 2016. The European participation significantly enhanced the science potential of XTP, which then evolved to eXTP. The eXTP mission is now approved as a high priority and flagship-class space science mission in China to be launched around 2025; full implementations will be carried out in the next several years following the established procedure and funding cycles in China. eXTP may also be included in the International Major Science Program, recently initiated by the Chinese Government.

*eXTP Current Status:*

eXTP has recently been selected for an extended Phase A study and fully funded for Phase B and part of Phase C through 2020 in China, with a total budget around 470 million RMB from CAS Strategic Priority Space Science Program in China’s 13th Five-Year Plan period. CAS has formally invited all ESA member states involved in eXTP to join the extended Phase A study. The remaining about 3/4 budget for eXTP in China will be allocated in China’s 14th Five-Year Plan period starting from 2021.

*Schedule of eXTP*

· Before the end of 2018: Completion of the China-Europe joint Phase A+ study of eXTP

· 2019.1-2019.12: Phase B development

· 2020.1-2020.12: Phase C1 development (end of 13th Five-Year Plan)

· 2021.1-2022.6: Phase C2 development (start of 14th Five-Year Plan)

· 2022.7-2024.12: Phase D development

· In the mid of 2025: launch and in-orbit operation

· 2025-2035: Scientific observation

*For further information please contact:*

Dr. LIU Hongwei (liuhw@ihep.ac.cn), eXTP coordinator for international cooperation, IHEP, CAS
Dr. Marco Feroci (marco.feroci@iaps.inaf.it), eXTP European coordinator
Prof. Andrea Santangelo (andrea.santangelo@uni-tuebingen.de), eXTP international coordinator
Prof. ZHANG Shuangnan (zhangsn@ihep.ac.cn), eXTP principal investigator
Mr. GUO Lijun (ljguo@ihep.ac.cn), manager, Directors' Office, IHEP​

The Next Generation Large Space Observatory eXTP Kicks off---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese startup One Space successfully tests first stage engine for orbital rocket*
By Deyana Goh - July 5, 2018





Image courtesy of One Space​
On 4 July, One Space, a Chinese NewSpace startup developing low-cost launch vehicles, successfully tested the first stage rocket motor of its M-series family of rockets.

The success of this test means One Space is on track for the first test launch of OS-M1, the first of its M-series launch vehicles, scheduled for end-2018.

OS-M1, a four-stage solid propellant rocket, will be 19m long, with a liftoff mass of 20 tonnes. The launch vehicle will be able to carry a maximum payload of 205kg to Low Earth Orbit (LEO), and 143kg to the Sun-Synchronous Orbit (SSO).

Following OS-M1, One Space will test OS-M2, a slightly large version of the OS-M1 that will be able to carry up to 390kg to LEO and 292kg to SSO. With these M-series vehicles, One Space intends to provide rapid low-cost launches for small satellites, with an estimated launch preparation time of only 48 hours.

In May this year, One Space conducted the first commercial flight of its OS-X, a suborbital sounding rocket able to reach a speed of Mach 20. The flight in May saw the first vehicle from the OS-X series, OS-XO, conduct an experiment for a Chinese research institute from Shenyang. This also represented the first commercial rocket launch, by a commercial space company, in China.

One Space was formed in 2015, targeting the small satellite launch market. By 2016, the company had raised funding of more than 1 million CNY (approximately US$150 million), and managed to raise an additional US$200 million in January this year. In addition to launch services, the company also manufactures and sells rocket engines and components.



Chinese startup One Space successfully tests first stage engine for orbital rocket | SpaceTech Asia


----------



## cirr

*China launches new space science program*

2018-07-05 13:26:39 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

China Wednesday launched a new space science program focusing on the origin and evolution of the universe, black holes, gravitational waves and relationship between the solar system and human.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced to develop a group of four satellites in the program.

The program includes a satellite named "*Einstein-Probe (EP)*", which is tasked with discovering celestial bodies that emit X-rays during fierce changes as well as quiescent black holes with transient high-energy radiation.

The Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (*ASO-S*) will help scientists understand the causality among solar magnetic fields, flares and coronal mass ejections.

The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, or *SMILE*, which is a Sino-European joint mission, will focus on the interaction between the solar wind and the Earth magnetosphere.

The program also includes the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (*GECAM*), which is aimed at searching for electromagnetic signals associated with gravitational waves.

The program is expected to attract the outstanding scientists and engineers in China to achieve scientific breakthroughs and technological innovation, said Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under CAS.

Over the past few years, China has launched a series of space science satellites, including the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE),the Quantum Experiments at Space Scale (QUESS) and the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT).

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-07-05/detail-ifyvvuhv1809393.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Homegrown rocket engine to halve launch costs*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/5 22:38:45

China recently successfully tested a solid-fuel engine for the new generation of a medium-sized carrier rocket that could provide sufficient propulsion for the development of launch vehicles using strap-on technology.

Installed with such engines, the new generation of the carrier rocket would operate at a low cost of $10,000 per kilogram, one-half to one-third the average cost of international agencies, the Xinhua News Agency reported citing Zhang Di, deputy head of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation's (CASTC) fourth institute.

Developed by CASTC, the two-meter-diameter engine is the most powerful domestically-produced solid-fuel model, Science and Technology Daily reported on Wednesday.

Separated in several segments, the engine is capable of carrying an ample amount of fuel to meet the demand of long launch duration and high thrust, the newspaper said, adding that the reliability of the engine has been greatly increased.

It was the first joint test between the engine and servo system. The success signaled that the engine has already met the principal requirements of the new generation of the medium-sized carrier rocket. Future testing will help further optimize some key technical parameters of the engine, according to the report.

The engine was reportedly developed for the launch of Kuaizhou-21 and Kuaizhou-31, the largest solid-fuelled carrier rockets in the world, Zhang said.

"Kuaizhou-21 could carry more than 200 satellites in one launch," Zhang said, adding that its carrying capacity could surpass SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket.

According to Zhang, Kuaizhou-41 is in its planning stage, and aims at space tourism. The price for a trip to space could be reduced to less than one million yuan ($150,645).









​


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to challenge SpaceX’s Falcon 9 with new commercial medium-sized rocket*
By Li Sikun and Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/8 20:48:39

China is scheduled to launch its first commercial medium-sized rocket by 2020, which is capable of carrying up to a four-ton payload to low earth orbit (LEO). 

The ZQ-2, powered by liquid methane-liquid oxygen fueled engines, was developed by LandSpace, a private rocket manufacturer based in Beijing. 

At 48.8-meters tall and weighing 216 tons, the ZQ-2's four-ton payload capacity to low earth orbit would rank third in the world in terms of payload, the company said at a press conference on Thursday.

A future version of the rocket is expected to surpass the SpaceX Falcon 9's payload capacity, according to the company. 

The company owns complete intellectual property rights of the ZQ-2.

The ZQ-2's liquid methane-liquid oxygen propellant, which at 5 yuan ($0.75) per kilogram, gives it a lower per-kilogram cost than the Falcon 9, Kang Yonglai, the company's CTO, told the Global Times. 

The company plans to send the LandSpace-1 (LS-1), a three-stage rocket carrying a satellite, to LEO by September, a first by a private Chinese company. 

The satellite will be used by China Central Television (CCTV).

According to Ge Minghe, the director of the company's power research and development, demand for space launches has not been met despite China's 30 rocket launches per year. 

"This limits opportunities for the launch of smaller satellites," Ge said, adding commercial rockets can fill this role.

LandSpace is not the only commercial rocket producer in China. 

OneSpace Technology in May successfully launched the country's first privately designed commercial rocket, Chongqing Liangjiang Star.

China has more than 60 private aerospace companies, the Xinhua News Agency reported in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's Metal Nitrogen Propellant Manned Rocket*

*China's N2 bomb to upgrade its energy beyond TNT.*

2018-07-09

According to the "science and Technology Daily" reported in July 9th, the Hefei Institute of Physical Science.CAS of the Chinese Academy of Sciences was informed that the researchers of the Alexander Goncharov team of the Institute of solid physics of the Institute have successfully synthesized the super high energy materials, polymerized nitrogen and "metal nitrogen", the energy density of these two materials is TNT More than 10 times. The research reveals the critical conditions for the synthesis of metal nitrogen, such as extreme conditions, transformation mechanism and photoelectric characteristics. China's high-energy materials research is further advancing towards the "N2 bomb" and "metal hydrogen". The results were recently published in the journal Nature.

The explosive bomb that only produces N2 (nitrogen) after explosion is called N2 explosive bomb.

The new super high energy energetic material is an important symbol of the national core military capability and the commanding height of military technology. Nitrogen compounds have the advantages of high density, super high energy, and clean and pollution-free detonation products. They are typical representatives of the new generation of ultra-high energy energetic materials. At the beginning of 2017, the former South physics Hu Bingcheng team synthesized a total nitrogen anion salt of 3 times the energy density of TNT. The research direction of the team was pointing to the formation of polymeric nitrogen and "metal nitrogen" under extreme high temperature and high pressure conditions.

Alexander Goncharov, a Russian born researcher, born in Russia, was born in November 29, 1956, graduated from the physics major of the Institute of spectroscopy and science of the Russian Academy of Sciences in 1983, and was selected by the Central Organization Department of the Communist Party of China in 2012 as "a thousand foreign experts plan". In 2015, he was awarded the "Friendship Award" of the Chinese government. Ma Kai, vice premier of the State Council, presented the award to Mr.

These two kinds of nitrogen materials are typical super high energy materials, which are more than ten times of the current TNT energy density. 
If they can be used as fuel for manned rocket one or two stage propeller, it is expected to increase the take-off weight of rockets several times more than that of the current. However, "metal nitrogen" is not readily available, requiring extreme high pressure up to GPa and high temperature conditions of several thousand degrees.

The commonly used device for preparing ultrahigh pressure materials is diamond anvil, which can produce high pressure over the earth's center.

The science and Technology Daily reported that the researchers, using ordinary nitrogen as raw materials, introduced pulse laser heating and ultrafast spectral detection methods on the basis of the original diamond to top anvil device, and built an in situ comprehensive experimental system for the measurement of transitivity of high temperature and high pressure. Using the comprehensive experimental system, the researchers obtained the extreme conditions of high temperature and high pressure of up to 170GPa and 8000K. Under this condition, the optical absorption and reflection properties of nitrogen molecules in the process of insulator semiconductor metal transition were studied in situ. The phase boundary of nitrogen molecular dissociation and the extreme pressure of "metal nitrogen" synthesis were determined. In the range of temperature conditions, the in situ spectroscopic analysis has further confirmed that the semi metal properties of the polymerized nitrogen and the "metal nitrogen" with the perfect metal properties have been confirmed in the experiment.

A researcher with a postdoctoral researcher is working on a laser heating experiment under high pressure.

The results of the team of the gang not only provide guidance for the synthesis of other forms of high energy nitrogen materials, but also provide an important basis for the successful synthesis of "metal hydrogen" in the future. Because the extreme high temperature and high pressure conditions required for the synthesis of "metal hydrogen" are similar to that of synthetic "metal nitrogen".

"Metal hydrogen" is known as the Holy Grail of high energy physics because of its theoretical high energy density (50 times of TNT explosive) and high temperature superconductivity (possibly at -113.15 C or even 16.85 C), and the Institute of solid physics is close to the "Holy Grail".

In January 2017, the Harvard University research team once claimed to have successfully made the world's first "metal hydrogen" under the high pressure of the 495GPa under the high pressure of the diamond anvil device, but many people in the academia (including fell. gang chrov) questioned the fact that the anvil could not be so high as to rely solely on the diamond on the anvil. There is also insufficient evidence for the existence of so-called "metal hydrogen". However, in February of that year, the Harvard University team announced that the "metal hydrogen" sample disappeared because of the damage of the diamond container. The real existence of the first piece of metal hydrogen has become a mystery. "The Holy Grail of high-pressure physics" remains to be sought by later generations.








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...2/?temp_hash=0111b63b2bcec071e6049779bbee5aa5
http://i.guancha.cn/news/internet/2018/07/09/20180709112804485.png
http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_07_09_463289.shtml



▲ 爆炸后只产生N2（氮气）的爆弹，简称N2爆弹

https://www.waonews.com/news/22750-..._expert_to_upgrade_its_energy_beyond_TNT.html


----------



## JSCh

*Sky and Space Global looks to secure cornerstone Chinese launch partner*
By George Tchetvertakov - July 10, 2018



Sky and Space Global has signed a memorandum of understanding with China Great Wall Industry Corporation to explore the provision of launch services for Sky and Space Global's nano-satellite infrastructure.

Sky and Space Global (ASX: SAS) is making further preparations for lift-off as part of its overarching plan to launch a network of over 200 nano-satellites into orbit.

The nano-satellite maker has been gradually progressing its mission plan to establish a communications network that can serve not only telcos and media providers worldwide, but also play a key role in other industries such as defence, farming and research.

Sky and Space Global’s core business is to operate a communications infrastructure based on nano-satellite technology and develop highly sophisticated software systems that can facilitate a global communication network.

The company successfully launched its first three nano-satellites, the ‘3 Diamonds’, into space in June 2017 and is preparing for the launch of a constellation of 200 more nano-satellites by 2020.

To help it achieve its end-goal of establishing a global nano-satellite network, Sky and Space Global signed a memorandum of understanding with China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC), a wholly-owned subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, to explore the provision of launch services.

Under the terms of the deal, Sky and Space Global will assess whether CGWIC’s capabilities meet its own technical and operational launch requirements.

If the requirements are met, the two parties expect to enter formal contract negotiations for the provision of nano-satellite launch services. According to Sky and Space Global, entering into multiple deals with launch providers supports the underlying strategy of being adaptable and diversified in its reliance on any single third party.

CGWIC is a commercial launch services and satellite systems provider exclusively authorised by the Chinese Government to manage the Chinese space program and carry out space technology testing with other satellite operators.

With the support of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and other prestigious Chinese satellite technology corporations, CGWIC has established 35 years of successful launch experience using its series of ‘Long March’ rockets.

Over this period, CGWIC has despatched 63 rockets and provided satellite launch services to numerous Chinese and international corporations.

“This is the first step in securing additional launch capabilities for our constellation of nano-satellites, which was always part of our business plan,” said Mr Meir Moalem, chief executive officer of Sky and Space Global.

“The first launch remains on schedule for 2019 and all subsequent launches will take place shortly thereafter. Given the complexity of the launch and constellation, we are working to de-risk this process and are excited to work with multiple prestigious launch services providers,” he added.

“This MoU is the product of a steadily growing relationship with Sky and Space Global which I anticipate will be mutually beneficial,” said Mr Fu Zhiheng, executive vice president of CGWIC.

“We believe that Sky and Space Global is a pioneer in the next-generation usage of nano-satellites and will be a major launcher of nano-satellites in years to come. We are very excited for the opportunity to support Sky and Space Global’s business plan and to assist [the company] in business collaboration in the Greater China region,” Mr Zhiheng said.


https://smallcaps.com.au/sky-and-space-global-chinese-launch-partner/


----------



## JSCh

*New China space missions will watch for colliding black holes, solar blasts*
By Dennis Normile
Jul. 11, 2018 , 12:45 PM

China's ambitious human space missions get most of the headlines, but its fledgling space science program is quietly gaining strength. The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) last week confirmed plans to launch four new scientific satellites beginning in 2020. Coming on the heels of four successful missions, including one devoted to x-ray astronomy and another that demonstrated quantum entanglement over a record-setting 1200 kilometers, these "phase 2" projects will examine areas including solar physics and the hunt for electromagnetic signals associated with gravitational waves.

Given that China's space science program only started about 10 years ago, the lengthening track record "is impressive, but there are still not many missions given that it's a big country with a big science community," says Xin Wu, a China-born physicist at the University of Geneva in Switzerland who collaborates on China's astrophysics missions. "There is pent-up demand" among Chinese space scientists, he says.

CAS broke with tradition for one of the new missions, the Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM). It fast-tracked selection and development to take advantage of a new scientific opportunity, which Xiong Shaolin, an astrophysicist at CAS's Institute of High Energy Physics in Beijing, and his colleagues identified a month after the U.S. Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory announced its historic detection of gravitational waves in February 2016. They proposed putting two satellites into orbit on opposite sides of Earth that together could watch the entire sky for gamma rays emanating from the events that generate gravitational waves. Funding for technical studies arrived a few months later, and the mission has jumped to the front of the launch queue, with a date of 2020. "When you have this kind of opportunity you can't handle it like a normal mission, with selection and review taking 10 or 20 years," Xiong says.

So far, gamma rays and other electromagnetic signals have only been detected from one kind of gravitational-wave source, a neutron star merger, but they yielded a trove of detail about the enigmatic event. Astrophysicists are still debating whether black hole mergers, the other confirmed source of gravitational waves, also produce electromagnetic emissions. The GECAM team is betting that they do—and that much can be learned from the signals. "I think probably we will find something," Xiong says.

GECAM's observations will complement those of another phase 2 mission, the Einstein Probe (EP), which will survey the sky for the low energy x-rays associated with violent phenomena such as gamma ray bursts and black hole collisions. Combining GECAM, EP, and gravitational wave observations "will allow us to better understand gamma ray burst astrophysics," says Ik Siong Heng, an astrophysicist at the University of Glasgow in the United Kingdom.

China's space scientists have long targeted another area: solar physics. Only the United States produces more papers in the field than China. "But [China's] papers used data from missions developed by Japan and the U.S. and elsewhere," says Gan Weiqun, a solar physicist at CAS's Purple Mountain Observatory in Nanjing. He says China's solar scientists have been pushing for their own mission for 40 years; they've finally gotten the nod for the Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S). "It's very important for us to make original contributions in terms of hardware and data," Gan says. He explains that ASO-S will be the first space observatory to monitor the sun's magnetic field while watching for solar flares and the titanic blasts known as coronal mass ejections. The simultaneous observations could yield clues to how those eruptions are triggered.

The last mission included in the phase 2 list was identified as a priority years ago. The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE), a joint CAS and European Space Agency mission, will pioneer a new technique for imaging Earth's magnetosphere. Previous satellites have made point measurements as they traveled through the magnetosphere. But scientists recently learned that collisions between particles of the solar wind and stray particles of Earth's atmosphere produce low energy x-rays that light up the magnetosphere. By watching these x-rays, SMILE will capture its dynamic behavior.

Last week's announcement bodes well for China's space science program beyond the next four missions. The 4 billion yuan ($605 million) phase 2 budget includes support for development on future missions, particularly the enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry mission, an ambitious international project led by Chinese scientists to study black holes, neutron stars, and magnetars.

China's planetary exploration and astronaut programs will continue to make history; later this year or early next, for example, it plans to land the first probe on the far side of the moon. But the future of its space science efforts also seems assured.



New China space missions will watch for colliding black holes, solar blasts | Science | AAAS


----------



## JSCh

*China's FAST telescope identifies 43 pulsars*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-12 19:44:16|Editor: Yurou




GUIYANG, July 12 (Xinhua) -- China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, has discovered 43 new pulsars so far since its trial operation began in September 2016, the research team announced on Thursday.

A pulsar is a highly magnetized, rotating neutron star, which emits two beams of electromagnetic radiation.

Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST is believed to be the world's most sensitive radio telescope.

Pulsar observation is an important task for FAST, which can be used to confirm the existence of gravitational radiation and black holes and help solve many other major questions in physics.

FAST is also in charge of the exploration of interstellar molecules and interstellar communication signals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Private firms race to build carrier rockets*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-16 07:21


















Hyperbola-1S, i-Space's carrier rocket, awaits its launch in April. [Photo/China Daily]
​The research and development of carrier rockets is a major sign of a space-faring nation's capability and had been long dominated by government-backed giants around the world.

However, in the wake of emerging business opportunities, the United States and China have realized that it is necessary to introduce new players to stimulate innovation and competition and to fill in market gaps left by established contractors.

As an important part of his endeavor to strengthen China's space industry, President Xi Jinping has requested that the long insulated industry should open its doors to private enterprises and take advantage of their participation to boost sustainable growth.

Meanwhile, several government departments have published policies and guidelines that encourage private businesses to take part in space-related businesses.

As a result, nearly 10 private rocket firms have been launched in China over the past three years.

Among them, i-Space and OneSpace Technology, two startups based in Beijing, have taken leading positions, as each has launched a test rocket developed on their own to verify their designs and equipment.

The two have made it clear that they have no intention of grabbing government-funded missions from State-owned space giants, namely China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, but aspire to satiate the huge demand in launch service from newly founded satellite companies, most of which also are privately owned.

They are now focused on assembling new prototypes for further tests and striving to develop mass-production models that are expected to fulfill commercial contracts.

Xie Fang, a senior designer at i-Space, said the company plans to lift a Hyperbola-1Z experimental rocket in the coming months at a national space launch center, which he declined to name.

The mission is mainly tasked with demonstrating technologies for the Hyperbola-1, i-Space's first mass-production carrier rocket.

He said the Hyperbola-1Z will conduct a flight to an altitude of about 150 kilometers before placing a retrievable mini satellite into orbit.

The mission will mark the first time a privately developed rocket is launched from a national space facility, as opposed to previous launches that used non-space testing fields, he said.

Xie said Hyperbola-1 will have its debut flight in the first half of 2019.

It will have a diameter of 1.4 m, a length of 20 m and a liftoff weight of 31 metric tons.

The rocket will be able to transport a 300-kilogram satellite into a low-Earth orbit or a 100-kg satellite into a sun-synchronous orbit.

He noted that four launches of Hyperbola-1 rockets are scheduled in 2019 to lift clients' satellites.

His company has also begun to design the Hyperbola-3, a larger type rocket with nine 15-ton-thrust, liquid-propellant engines, and plans to launch it as early as 2020, Xie said.

In late June, i-Space announced it has received an investment of 600 million yuan ($90 million) from more than 10 domestic funds and venture capital.

OneSpace, headquartered near i-Space, is probably the most talked about firm in the media compared to its peers, thanks to its high-profile founder Shu Chang.

It has been preparing for the first mission of its OS-M1, a 19-m, solid-propellant rocket which OneSpace has pinned high hopes of attracting launch contracts for small satellites.

The company has garnered total investment of nearly 500 million yuan from domestic agencies and plans for an annual manufacturing capacity of around 50 rockets in 2020.

In addition to the two that have had launches, another heavyweight player, Land-Space, which is also a space industry startup in Beijing, has published a plan to build "the largest and most powerful carrier rocket designed and built by a Chinese private rocket company".

It expects to make its debut flight in 2020.

The company said in a statement sent to China Daily that the design of the ZQ 2, a 48.8-m, liquid-propellant rocket, was completed in June and construction of the rocket's key components has begun.

It said the rocket will go through a series of ground tests before the end of 2019 and if everything goes well in accordance with its schedule, ZQ 2 will conduct its maiden flight in 2020.

The ZQ 2 will have a diameter of 3.35 m, the same as most of China's Long March-series rockets, and a weight of 216 tons.

With a liftoff mass of 268 tons, it will be capable of placing a 2-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit 500 kilometers above the Earth or a 4-ton spacecraft to a low-Earth orbit with an altitude of 200 km.

Zhang Changwu, founder and CEO of LandSpace, said that upon its completion, the ZQ 2 will become the biggest and mightiest carrier rocket that has been developed by a Chinese private enterprise.

"The participation of private firms will substantially reduce the launch cost and help to boost the commercialization of the entire space industry," said Wu Zhijian, director-general of China Space Foundation.

He said private players with creativity and technology are crucial to achieving the nation's goal of building a strong space power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First of 300-satellite array in China's global communications network to be launched this year*
By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/15 22:58:39
*
Hongyan constellation to provide low-orbit communications worldwide*

The first satellite in the 300-satellite array known as the _Hongyan_ constellation, which will provide worldwide communication services, is set to be launched by the end of this year.

The announcement was made at the Hunan Commercial Aviation Space and Marine Equipment Forum held on Thursday in Changsha, Central China's Hunan Province, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The constellation will consist of more than 300 low-orbit satellites. The first satellite in the network is designed to test the operation of the system, according to the report.

Once completed, the satellite communication network will allow a mobile phone to be connected anywhere on the planet, including remote deserts or the middle of an ocean.

The constellation will be the first group of low-orbit communication satellites designed and launched by China, enabling the country to better guide disaster rescue efforts. 

Low-orbit satellites have stronger signals and a shorter signal delay than synchronous orbit satellites, which are 36,000 kilometers above the equator.

In 2008, Iridium low-orbit satellite constellation, a US developed system of 66 satellites designed for worldwide communication, was used during rescue missions after the 8.0-magnitude Wenchuan earthquake in Southwest China's Sichuan Province destroyed ground communication systems in the province.

The incident prompted China to develop its own low-orbit satellite constellation, said Pang Zhihao, retired rocket and aerospace expert with the China Academy of Space Technology (CASC), which co-led the _Hongyan_ program.

The coverage of a single low-orbit satellite is limited, requiring more satellites to cover wider areas, Pang said.

"The technology can be applied to multiple fields including civil and military use," Pang said.

However, a number of China's aerospace companies have decided not to invest in the development of satellite systems as they worry about high costs and remain uncertain of the commercial use of the technology.

"Mobile communications satellites are a trend of the future, but reducing costs remains an important issue to be solved," Pang said.

Zhao Junsuo, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Software, told the Global Times that China's current space-based infrastructure remains insufficient.

Improvement of the infrastructure could lessen the cost of satellite constellations and needs government support, Zhao said.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited, is also planning to launch an array of low-orbit satellites it calls the Xingyun project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Rocket technologies adapted for China's cleaner coal use*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-16 11:55:57|Editor: mym
by Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, July 16 (Xinhua) -- Technologies gained from developing the "heart" of rockets are helping China, one of the world's major coal consumers, use coal more cleanly and efficiently.

"In China, a large proportion of the grain you eat every day is grown with chemical fertilizers made up of materials produced by coal gasification technology transformed from rocket technology," said Zhu Yuying, vice general manager of the Changzheng Engineering Co., Ltd. (CECO), a company affiliated to China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT).

"Many of your clothes and a lot of nonmetallic components on your car, as well as lots of your daily necessities are products of the coal chemical industry," Zhu said.

China lacks petroleum and natural gases, but has relatively abundant coal resources. Clean and high-efficient utilization of coal is important to ensure its energy security and sustainable development.

Currently, China has three methods of coal utilization: burning directly, coking and gasification. Gasification is the cleanest, but most complicated use of coal. It can be used to produce chemical raw materials and clean fuels. Only 7 percent of coal resources are currently processed this way.

Zhu explained that gasification means transforming the carbon and hydrogen components in coal into carbon monoxide and hydrogen gases, which are raw materials in many chemical products.

Gasification occurs under high pressure at a temperature of over 1,400 degrees centigrade. The carbon monoxide and hydrogen gases are inflammable and explosive. It needs high-tech special facilities to ensure the process is safe, continuous and stable.

At the beginning of the 21st Century, China lagged in gasification technologies, which restricted the development of coal chemical industry. Chinese firms mainly depended on imported technologies, greatly increasing production costs.

The most difficult part of the technology is the making of the gasifier.

Researchers at a liquid-propellant rocket engine base under the CALVT found the technologies and facilities to produce a rocket engine can be adapted to make the coal gasifier.

Overcoming investment and technology hurdles, they successfully developed a gasifier in 2009 after almost five years of efforts.

"Because of our special technologies, the gas, liquid and solid emissions of the coal gasification can be properly treated and recycled, making the gasification process clean and environment-friendly," Zhu said.

The sulfur content in coal can be a major air pollutant - an issue they tackled.

"Our technology can transform the sulfur components into hydrogen sulfide, which can be recovered. We can recover more than 99.5 percent of the sulfur pollutants. The dust emissions can also be controlled," Zhu said.

So far, the company has produced 87 gasifiers, occupying more than half of China's pulverized coal gasification market. It has also been granted with more than 20 patents in the United States, Europe and other countries and regions.

Recently, it developed the first gasifier for lignite, a kind of fragile "young" coal with high water content. China has large reserves of lignite in northern Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, and southwestern Yunnan and Guizhou provinces, making up 13 percent of the national total coal resources.

Exploiting and utilizing lignite efficiently has been a challenge.

Zhu said the CECO aims to promote the lignite gasification technology to regions with abundant lignite reserves, as well as such regions in countries like Indonesia and Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

What happened to ChinaSpaceflight.com?




The site is no longer updated, and the last tweet dated from May 17 even more scary:





美帝良心在互联网拉帮结伙搞黑社会。[中国赞]
9:54 PM - 17 May 2018 
https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/997339646530084864​

Any clue? @JSCh





Same question for the excellent @hadukino (last updated 23 May 2017).


----------



## JSCh

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> What happened to ChinaSpaceflight.com?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site is no longer updated, and the last tweet dated from May 17 even more scary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 美帝良心在互联网拉帮结伙搞黑社会。[中国赞]
> 9:54 PM - 17 May 2018
> https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/997339646530084864​
> 
> Any clue? @JSCh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for the excellent @hadukino (last updated 23 May 2017).


No idea why, but it stop frequent update since beginning of this year.


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> No idea why, but it stop frequent update since beginning of this year.


spaceflightfans is the new chinaspaceflight 
http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/category/所属国家/中国航天

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

qwerrty said:


> spaceflightfans is the new chinaspaceflight
> http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/category/所属国家/中国航天








"Spaceflightfans.cn" [chuckle, chuckle]



is simply another website for fanboys that only report some spacenews superficially, it includes insignificant international news -like the Israeli moon hoax-, but it can not be compared with "chinaspaceflight.com", a website that was covering China's space activities only and with a depth that made it unique or similar to @hadukino!


----------



## qwerrty

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> "Spaceflightfans.cn" [chuckle, chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is simply another website for fanboys that only report some spacenews superficially, it includes insignificant international news -like the Israeli moon hoax-, but it can not be compared with "chinaspaceflight.com", a website that was covering China's space activities only and with a depth that made it unique or similar to @hadukino!


spaceflightfans is the best site for china's latest space activities right now. you can't find a better one. trust me, i've been crawling all over the internet searching for an alternative to chinaspaceflight 

just go to their chinese news section only. don't bother with the international crap
http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/category/所属国家/中国航天

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China developing in-orbit satellite transport vehicle*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-19 20:37:03|Editor: Xiang Bo




BEIJING, July 19 (Xinhua) -- China is developing a space vehicle to help transport orbiting satellites that have run out of fuel, Science and Technology Daily reported Thursday.

Fuel is a key factor limiting the life of satellites. Most satellites function for years after entering orbit, but eventually, they have to end their missions and burn up into the atmosphere due to fuel exhaustion.

The vehicle is being developed by an academy affiliated to the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. The carrier, instead of refueling the satellite, will use a robotic arm to dock with it, and will then carry the satellite to maintain its original orbit.

Hu Di, the chief designer of the vehicle, said compared with foreign research that focuses on refueling satellites that have run out of fuel, their option is much simpler and efficient.

The vehicle will take about two years to complete.

On June 19 last year, China's communications satellite Zhongxing-9A failed to enter the preset orbit after launch. The satellite then took two weeks to conduct ten orbit adjustments to reach its correct orbit, resulting in large fuel consumption and a shortened working life.

Hu's team has listed Zhongxing-9A as a potential satellite on which to apply the new technology.

-----#####-----​
*China finishes hot-fire test of next generation rocket engine*
(People's Daily Overseas Edition) 10:27, July 20, 2018



China has successfully finished its first joint hot-fire test of a domestically-developed liquid oxygen and kerosene engine, Xinhua reported on July 19.

The engine is expected to be used in China's next generation carrier rocket, according to its developer, the No.6 Research Institute of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

A number of innovative technologies were used in the development of the engine to substantially raise its reliability and performance. For instance, special take-off and acceleration technologies were adopted to help reduce the weight of the rocket, thus making it more powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Drop zone areas from almost 100 Chinese space launch notams from 2010 to 2018*







Spoiler: Link



http://
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DhVVIu2X4AA5DuS.jpg
https://twitter.com/Nextlaunch/status/1014814966870827009



▲ Posted 3:15 AM - 5 Jul 2018 

Obviously missing the CZ-5 above the Pinoy, and the CZ-11 above Myanmar...


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Unraveling hidden universe with Chinese wisdom*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-22 23:41:19|Editor: Mu Xuequan
by Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, July 22 (Xinhua) -- Chang Jin, chief scientist of China's Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), nicknamed "Wukong" or "Monkey King", often finishes his meal quite quickly, a habit formed due to hunger in childhood.

While U.S. scientists were observing the rotation of galaxies in 1970s and beginning to understand the existence of invisible, mysterious dark matter, Chang was a pupil in a poor village in Taixing County, east China's Jiangsu Province.

He had three brothers, and the one who ate slowest would stay hungry.

Hunger not only left him the habit of eating fast, but also cultivated his character of pursuing efficiency in work.
Even after Chang became the chief scientist of DAMPE in 2011, his parents only earned about 20,000 yuan (about 3,000 U.S. dollars) a year in the rural area.

"In my father's last days, he worried that if our satellite failed, the money wasted would be equivalent to the total income of tens of thousands of families in our hometown," said Chang. "That's why I work with extreme caution. We must succeed. We cannot waste the state's research money."

When Chang graduated from the University of Science and Technology of China and started work at the space astronomy lab in the Purple Mountain Observatory in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province, in 1992, he was surprised to find that Chinese space astronomy was a blank sheet.

"I felt like I was working in a car factory where no car had been produced," Chang recalled.

All he could do was sitting in the library and earnestly reading all the books and papers about the astronomical satellites of other countries.

At that time, China launched its manned space program. Chang followed his tutor to develop an instrument that was later installed on the Shenzhou-2 spacecraft and obtained a large amount of observation data on solar flares and gamma-ray bursts.

This was China's first astronomical observation in space in its real sense and laid the foundation for the development of space astronomy in China.

The project made Chang aware of the huge gap between China and the world's advanced level in space astronomy. But the detection of high-energy cosmic electrons and gamma-rays had still not been accomplished. If China could devise the detection method, breakthroughs might be achieved.

The observations of the Hubble space telescope in 1998 overturned understanding of the universe: the expansion of the universe is speeding up, which scientists believe is caused by "dark energy." All the things that scientists have been trying to comprehend account for a tiny 5 percent of the universe, and dark matter and dark energy make up the rest.

That same year, Chang made a breakthrough in the detection of high-energy electrons and gamma-rays. It was previously believed that only expensive, heavy detectors could be used, but Chang invented an observation method with cheaper, thinner and lighter instruments.

This was when U.S. scientists were planning to observe cosmic rays by releasing a balloon-borne instrument over Antarctica. Chang found that instrument could also be used to detect high-energy electrons and gamma-rays. The U.S. scientists thought that was crazy.

To persuade them to include his observation method, Chang flew to the United States. The U.S. scientists asked him to calculate all the parameters in their computer. Chang, having no laptop, had to convert his idea into computer programs and calculate and check all the parameters. He had no sleep for 36 consecutive hours.

At last, the U.S. scientists were convinced and agreed to share their observation data with Chang for analysis. One of the most important articles of the program was later published in Nature, with Chang as the first author.

In the research, Chang found an unexpected surplus of high-energy electrons which might be caused by the annihilation of dark matter. Had he glimpsed the "ghost" of the universe? The balloon experiment could not exclude interference from other celestial bodies and "noises" in the atmosphere. A space probe was necessary for clearer observation.

In 2011, China inaugurated a program to develop a series of scientific satellites including DAMPE.

Chang's novel detection technology and method were implemented in the DAMPE satellite, which cost just a seventh of NASA's Fermi Space Telescope and a twentieth of the Alpha Magnetic Spectrometer (AMS-02), a state-of-the-art particle physics detector operating on the International Space Station (ISS).

Hundreds of scientists took part in the development of DAMPE. One of the greatest challenges was to improve the satellite's particle identification ability, which could be compared to precisely picking out 20 people in a city with a population of 20 million.

Another challenge was to extend the detector's dynamic range to one million times, which was like letting the human eye discerning both a 2-meter-tall basketball player and a 2-micron cell on his body at the same time.

When DAMPE was launched on Dec. 17, 2015, Chang showed no sign of excitement. He was worrying about its performance.

Several months later, when he saw the gamma-ray chart of the sky drawn by his team based on the DAMPE data, he couldn't hold back his tears.

"The chart showed the satellite was successful. It had honored the efforts of so many people," said Chang.
So far, the satellite has captured 4.7 billion high-energy cosmic ray particles, which hide the secrets of the universe. The initial detection results were published in Nature at the end of 2017.

Nobel Laureate Samuel Chao Chung Ting, leader of the AMS-02 experiment on the ISS, described DAMPE as "a very good experiment."

Ed Gerstner, scientific director of Springer Nature China, said DAMPE'S discovery might change our understanding of the universe.

As a rising nation after 40 years of reform and opening-up, China now has the ability to contribute to the progress of science and civilization, which is a dream of many Chinese scientists like Chang.

"DAMPE has opened a new window to observe the universe, showing new physical phenomena beyond our current understanding," Chang said. "I believe there will be more surprises waiting for us."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> "Spaceflightfans.cn" [chuckle, chuckle]
> 
> 
> 
> is simply another website for fanboys that only report some spacenews superficially, it includes insignificant international news -like the Israeli moon hoax-, but it can not be compared with "chinaspaceflight.com", a website that was covering China's space activities only and with a depth that made it unique or similar to @hadukino!





qwerrty said:


> spaceflightfans is the best site for china's latest space activities right now. you can't find a better one. trust me, i've been crawling all over the internet searching for an alternative to chinaspaceflight
> 
> just go to their chinese news section only. don't bother with the international crap
> http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/category/所属国家/中国航天




What about go-taikonauts.com?
It's a good one and very update

http://go-taikonauts.com/en/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Capture an asteroid, bring it back to Earth?*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-23 14:43:39|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, July 23 (Xinhua) -- Next time when your kids ask you to bring them a star from the sky, you don't have to shrug and walk away. Tell them to wait, instead.

A group of Chinese scientists are mulling a bold idea to capture a small near-Earth asteroid, which might be a potential threat, and bring it back to Earth to exploit its resources.

"Sounds like science-fiction, but I believe it can be realized," said Li Mingtao, a researcher at the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Li and his team raised the audacious idea in a contest of innovative future technologies recently held in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, and entered the finals with another 59 projects.

The contest encouraged young Chinese scientists to conceive groundbreaking technologies and trigger innovation.

The process could start with a spacecraft carrying a huge bag to wrap a small asteroid and push it back over the Earth. Then it would unfold a heat shield to reduce the velocity of the asteroid when it enters the Earth's atmosphere, and control it to safely land in a no-human zone, Li explained.

Huang Wei, chief engineer at an institute of the China Academy of Space Technology, said the idea is very creative and could help promote the development of space technologies.

Li said many key technologies would have to be tackled to achieve the goal. One challenge would be finding a suitable target. The smaller an asteroid, the more difficult it is to discover. Telescopes on the ground can only find small asteroids when they come very close.

Li is working with space engineers at the Qian Xuesen Laboratory of Space Technology, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, to draw up a plan for a satellite constellation on the heliocentric Venus-like orbit. The satellites will be used to search for and analyze near-Earth small celestial bodies with a diameter around 10 meters.

He said the hardest challenge might be the control of the asteroid after it enters the Earth's atmosphere. They must design a heat shield, and drop the speed of the asteroid from 12.5 km per second to about 140 meters per second before it touches down at a designated area.

To analyze the feasibility of the plan, Li's team has targeted a small asteroid more than 100 million km away. It's about 6.4 meters in diameter and weighs several hundred tonnes.

The asteroid's main components are still not clear, and need more observation and analysis to determine. Li calculated the proper time to launch an asteroid catcher would be 2029, and it could be brought back to Earth in 2034.

Some near-Earth asteroids are at risk of colliding with Earth. An asteroid entered the Earth's atmosphere over Russia in February 2013, and exploded above Chelyabinsk, leaving more than 1,500 people injured and about 3,000 buildings damaged.

Many scientists believe the extinction of dinosaurs was caused by the collision of an asteroid or a comet with the Earth.

However, many asteroids contain resources with great scientific and economic values. The study of the formation and evolution of asteroids might shed light on the origins of the solar system, as well as the origins of life and water on Earth.

NASA is reportedly planning to launch a spacecraft in 2022, which is due to arrive at an asteroid named Psyche in 2026. More than 95 percent of Psyche appears to be made of iron, nickel, and other metals such as gold, platinum and copper.

"Space mining might become a new engine for the global economy," said Li.

So far, the United States and Japan have landed probes on asteroids. Japan has brought back a sample.

After sending a probe to Mars in 2020, China plans to explore asteroids and even land on one to conduct scientific research.

"Unlike missions to bring samples back, we aim to bring back a whole asteroid weighing several hundred tonnes, which could turn asteroids with a potential threat to Earth into usable resources," said Li.

Li, 36, began dreaming of space when he was growing up in the countryside. He liked gazing at the stars, and watching meteors flying across the sky. He studied spacecraft design at university.

After joining the National Space Science Center, he took part in China's space science programs, and helped design the trajectory for the Chang'e-2 probe to the second Lagrange point of the Sun-Earth system. The probe is China's farthest flying spacecraft.

Li often talked with colleagues about whether they could predict the landing points of shooting stars.

One day, an idea struck him: why not catch an asteroid and control it to land at a designated area?

"Our analysis shows that maneuvering a small asteroid is feasible in principle, and could bring enormous economic and social benefits," said Li.

"Preventing the danger of near-Earth asteroids will also help secure the shared future of mankind," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

Daniel808 said:


> What about go-taikonauts.com?
> It's a good one and very update.
> 
> http://go-taikonauts.com/en/


that site is run a guy that used to post at centurychina plaboard. didn't know that site is still alive and very update


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*LUNAR ECLIPSE AND MARTIAN CONJUNCTION*

Friday, July 27th, is a big night for astronomy. Three reasons: *First*, Mars will be at opposition--directly opposite the sun and making a 15-year close approach to Earth. *Second*, Mars and the full Moon will be in conjunction--less than 10 degrees apart. *Third*, the Moon will pass through the shadow of Earth, producing the longest lunar eclipse in a century:

Almost everyone on Earth (except North Americans) can see the eclipse as the sunset-colored shadow of our planet swallows the Moon for almost 2 hours. During totality, the Moon will turn almost the same red color as Mars right beside it--an incredible sight. [eclipse visibility map] 






Because Mars is opposite the sun, it will rise at sunset and stay up all night long. The best time to look is around midnight when the Moon-Mars pair will be at their highest in the sky. The Red Planet will have no trouble being seen through the glare of the full Moon because Mars itself is so luminous--almost three times brighter than Sirius, the brightest star in the sky.
















http://shadowandsubstance.com/

People in North America will *not* be able to see the eclipse. The shadow play happens mostly on the opposite side of the world. They can, however, witness the conjunction. Swinging a backyard telescope between the Moon and Mars in quick succession will reveal the dusty-red martian disk alongside lunar mountains and craters. It's a special night. Enjoy the show! 



http://spaceweather.com/


*7月27日可觀火星大沖和月全食*


2018年07月24

　7月份最重要的兩大天象就是火星大沖和月全食。其中，7月27日的火星大沖是一次許多天文愛好者苦等了15年的重大天象，而下一次火星大沖則要等到2035年。

　　火星沖日是指太陽、地球、火星依次排列在一條直線上時發生的天象。7月27日這次火星大沖，將是我們觀測火星的絕佳時機，日落后火星從東方升起，整夜可見，亮度達-2.8等，超越木星成為天空第二亮的星星（僅次於金星）。大沖前后幾天，即使在燈光污染的市區，橙色的火星也將熠熠閃光，肉眼可見。

　　另外，世界時7月27日晚（即北京時間7月28日凌晨2時24分至6時19分），天空將上演一場重要天象大戲——月全食。月食發生時，太陽、地球、月球三者幾乎在同一條直線上，因此月食通常出現在滿月的晚上。本次全食階段（紅月亮）持續1小時43分。

月全食過程為：

　　初虧（02:24）

　　月球開始進入地球本影，標志月食開始﹔

　　食既（03:30）

　　月球剛好全部進入地球本影，標志全食階段開始﹔

　　食甚（04:22）

　　月球的中心與地球本影的中心最近﹔

　　生光（05:13）

　　月球開始走出地球本影，標志全食階段結束﹔

　　復圓（06:19）

　　月球剛好完全走出地球本影，標志月食過程結束

http://sz.people.com.cn/BIG5/n2/2018/0724/c202846-31850102.html


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China Exclusive: World's first space cold atom clock*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-09-19 15:39:16
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- The cylinder-shaped black object bears no resemblance to any ordinary clock, but it is one of the most advanced timepieces ever.
> 
> It was sent to space with the Space Laboratory of China's Tiangong-2 on Thursday, becoming the first ever cold atom clock working in space.
> 
> "This clock is so accurate that it should not lose one second in 30 to 300 million years in space," says Liu Liang, professor and director of the Key Laboratory of Quantum Optics, Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> Unlike ordinary clocks, the timekeeping device is based on atomic physics.
> 
> And unlike the most atomic clocks, this clock uses more advanced "cold atom" technology, ensuring its ultra precision.
> 
> A mechanical watch loses almost one second a day; a quartz watch loses about one second every 10 days; the hydrogen atomic clock loses about one second over millions of years; the cold atom clock exceeds all in accuracy, Liu says.
> 
> Scientists attribute its accuracy to the microgravity environment in space as well as the coldness of the atoms the clock uses.
> 
> Under microgravity conditions, the cold atoms, pushed by lasers, perform a uniform motion in a straight line. By observing their performance, scientists get more precise atomic clock signal than under the gravity conditions on Earth.
> 
> Moreover, the laser cooling technology helps to eliminate the influence of atomic thermal motion on the clock's performance.
> 
> "Though molecules and atoms can't be seen in a room, they are actually moving at high-speed, and the speed is equivalent to temperature," Liu explains.
> 
> "We use laser cooling technology to slow down the atoms to a temperature that a refrigerator could never reach, so they nearly stay still," Liu says. "By observing the almost static atoms we make our measurements more precise."
> 
> Scientists believe that putting such a clock in space will help set a time standard to synchronize other atomic clocks in space more precisely.
> 
> "A more accurate clock system in space will benefit us on Earth," Liu says, citing possible substantial improvements in navigation and positioning accuracy.
> 
> Scientists say the development of cold atom technology could also make many experiments possible, such as deep space navigation and positioning, dark matter probes, and even gravitational wave exploration.
> 
> "A lot of research is based on our measurement of time and space. If we could detect subtle changes in time and space, we could make discoveries beyond the range of existing technology," Liu says.
> 
> "In the future, there will be more accurate clocks than this cold atom clock and our ultimate goal is to make a clock that will never be a second fast or slow over the life of the universe."


*Physics: Atomic clocks in space*
Nature Communications
July 25, 2018

A cold atomic clock capable of operating in space is presented in Nature Communications this week. The findings demonstrate that cold atoms can be used as stable in-orbit clocks and may lead to uses in metrology and for testing some of the fundamental principles of physics.

The timing of an atomic clock is based on the energy difference between two atomic levels. This energy difference in cold atoms can be measured precisely by using lasers and clocks can remain stable against external perturbations under laboratory conditions. However, long term operation of such clocks in space is challenging because the environmental field and high energy particles from the Earth’s radiation belt interfere with the clock stability.

Liang Liu and colleagues report evidence of the stable in-orbit operation of a cold atomic clock. The authors trap and cool rubidium atoms and probe them using microwave and laser pulses in the microgravity environment. They detect the atomic population after microwave interrogation and find the stability of the in-orbit clocks to be three parts in ten trillion.

These robust and stable cold atomic clocks in harsh and microgravity environments could be used to develop space based sensors for metrology and to test variation of fundamental constants, general relativity and violations of Einstein’s equivalence principle.

DOI:10.1038/s41467-018-05219-z | Original article ​

Physics: Atomic clocks in space | Nature Communications | Nature Research



From: In-orbit operation of an atomic clock based on laser-cooled 87Rb atoms
Principle and structure of the space cold atom clock (CAC). The capture zone is a magneto-optical trap (MOT) with a folded beam design. The ring interrogation cavity is used for the microwave field to interrogate the cold atoms. In the detection zone, cold atoms in both hyperfine states are detected. The clock signal is obtained by feeding the error signal to the frequency of microwave source





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Beidou-3 MEO-5 and MEO-6 launched by Long March 3B*

written by Rui C. Barbosa July 28, 2018




China launched two new navigation satellites on Sunday, marking its 21st orbital launch this year. The launch of Beidou-3M5 and Beidou-3M6 took place from the LC3 Launch Complex of the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, Sichuan province, using a Long March-3B/Y1 (Chang Zheng-3B/Y1) launch vehicle. Launch time was 01:40UTC and it will take over four hours to complete the mission.

Also designated Beidou-33 and Beidou-34, the MEO satellites are the Medium Earth Orbit component of the third phase of the Chinese Beidou (Compass) satellite navigation system. The satellites are part of a fleet that will expand the system to a global navigation coverage.

The satellites are using a new bus that features a phased array antenna for navigation signals and a laser retroreflector, with a launch mass 1,014 kg. Spacecraft dimensions are noted to be 2.25 by 1.0 by 1.22 meters. Usually, the satellites reside in a 21,500 – 21,400 km nominal orbit at 55.5 degrees.

The launch comes twenty days after a Long March-3A launch vehicle orbited the Beidou-2I7 (Beidou-32), with launch taking place from Xichang’s LC2 launch complex.

The Beidou Phase III system includes the migration of its civil Beidou 1 or B1 signal from 1561.098 MHz to a frequency centered at 1575.42 MHz – the same as the GPS L1 and Galileo E1 civil signals – and its transformation from a quadrature phase shift keying (QPSK) modulation to a multiplexed binary offset carrier (MBOC) modulation similar to the future GPS L1C and Galileo’s E1.

The Phase II B1 open service signal uses QPSK modulation with 4.092 megahertz bandwidth centered at 1561.098 MHz.

The current Beidou constellation spacecraft are transmitting open and authorized signals at B2 (1207.14 MHz) and an authorized service at B3 (1268.52 MHz).

Real-time, stand-alone Beidou horizontal positioning accuracy was classed as better than 6 meters (95 percent) and with a vertical accuracy better than 10 meters (95 percent).

The Compass Navigation Satellite System (CNSS) is China’s satellite navigation system, approved by the Chinese government in 2004, capable of providing continuous, real-time passive 3D geo-spatial positioning and speed measurement.





Render of a BeiDou-3 satellite by J. Huart.

The Chinese navigation system is being developed and deployed in three phases. Phase 1 (starting in 2003), consisted of an experimental regional navigation system, BeiDou-1, which provided active navigation service.

Phase 2 (started in 2012), consisted of a reduced satellite constellation and provides open service over China. This phase aimed at deploying a system with passive positioning and timing capability over a regional area.

Phase 3 aims for full operational capability by 2020 with a constellation of 27 MEOs plus 5 GEOs and the existing 3 IGSOs satellites of the regional system. CNSS would provide global navigation services, similarly to the GPS, GLONASS or Galileo systems.

CNSS is expected to support two different kinds of general services: RDSS and RNSS. In the Radio Determination Satellite Service (RDSS), the user position is computed by a ground station using the round trip time of signals exchanged via GEO satellite. The RDSS long-term feature further includes short message communication (guaranteeing backward compatibility with Beidou-1), large volume message communication, information connection, and extended coverage.

The Radio Navigation Satellite Service (RNSS) is very similar to that provided by GPS and Galileo and is designed to achieve similar performances.

The long-term goal is to develop a global navigation satellite network similar to the GPS and GLONASS by 2020 eventually consisting of a constellation of 35 vehicles, including 27 MEO (21,500 km orbits) satellites, three IGSO satellites (inclined at 55 degrees) and five GSO satellites.





The Chinese Navigation Constellation – via beidou.gov.cn

The system will be dual-use, based on a civilian service that will provide an accuracy of 10 meters in the user position, 0.2 m/s on the user velocity and 50 nanoseconds in time accuracy; and the military and authorized user’s service, providing higher accuracies. The first phase of the project will involve coverage of the Chinese territory. However, the future Compass constellation will cover the entire globe.

This mission is also the sixth flight of the Long March-3B/YZ-1 (Chang Zheng-3B/YZ-1) version of the Long March-3B.

The launcher was developed from the Chang Zheng-3A. The CZ-3B features enlarged launch propellant tanks, improved computer systems, a larger 4.2 meter diameter payload fairing and the addition of four strap-on boosters on the core stage that provide additional help during the first phase of the launch.

The rocket is capable of launching an 11,200 kg satellite to a low Earth orbit or a 5,100 kg cargo to a geosynchronous transfer orbit.

The CZ-3B/G2 (Enhanced Version) launch vehicle was developed from the CZ-3B, increasing the GTO capacity up to 5,500kg. The CZ-3B/E has nearly the same configurations with CZ-3B bar its enlarged core stage and boosters.





Long March 3B – via Xinhua.

On May 14, 2007, the first flight of CZ-3B/G2 was performed successfully, accurately sending the NigcomSat-1 into pre-determined orbit. With the GTO launch capability of 5,500kg, CZ-3B/G2 is dedicated for launching heavy GEO communications satellite.

The rocket structure also combines all sub-systems together and is composed of four strap-on boosters, a first stage, a second stage, a third stage and payload fairing.

The first two stages, as well as the four strap-on boosters, use hypergolic (N2O4/UDMH) propellant while the third stage uses cryogenic (LOX/LH2) propellant. The total length of the CZ-3B is 54.838 meters, with a diameter of 3.35 meters on the core stage and 3.00 meters on the third stage.

On the first stage, the CZ-3B uses a YF-21C engine with a 2,961.6 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.5 Ns/kg. The first stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 23.272 m.

Each strap-on booster is equipped with a YF-25 engine with a 740.4 kN thrust and a specific impulse of 2,556.2 Ns/kg. The strap-on booster diameter is 2.25 m and the strap-on booster length is 15.326 m.

The second stage is equipped with a YF-24E (main engine – 742 kN / 2,922.57 Ns/kg; four vernier engines – 47.1 kN / 2,910.5 Ns/kg each). The second stage diameter is 3.35 m and the stage length is 12.920 m.

The third stage is equipped with a YF-75 engine developing 167.17 kN and with a specific impulse of 4,295 Ns/kg. The fairing diameter of the CZ-3B is 4.00 meters and has a length of 9.56 meters.

The Yuanzheng-1 (“Expedition-1″) uses a small thrust 6.5 kN engine burning UDMH/N2O4 with a specific impulse at 3,092 m/s. The upper stage should be able to conduct two burns, having a 6.5 hour lifetime and is capable of achieving a variety of orbits.

It will be adapted for use on the CZ-3A/B/C series mainly for direct MEO/GEO insertion missions (mostly for the navigation satellites of the Beidou GNSS).

The Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.





The Launch Site – Google Earth

Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (CZ3-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

China’s next launch will take place on July 31. The nature of the cargo on the launcher is not know, but rumors point to a Long March-4C launch vehicle orbiting the Gaofen-11 remote sensing satellite from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center.

......................

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2018/07/beidou-3m5-and-3m6-launched-by-long-march-3b/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *LUNAR ECLIPSE AND MARTIAN CONJUNCTION*
> 
> Friday, July 27th, is a big night for astronomy. Three reasons: First, Mars will be at opposition--directly opposite the sun and making a 15-year close approach to Earth. Second, Mars and the full Moon will be in conjunction--less than 10 degrees apart. Third, the Moon will pass through the shadow of Earth, producing the longest lunar eclipse in a century:



*Total Eclipse Of The Moon In Conjunction With Mars At Opposition*













Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/marptxo-jpg.489194/?temp_hash=e802ce5b2c78bb5d23384eaa74e95436
https://i.imgur.com/MaRpTXo.jpg
http://spaceweathergallery.com/full...Moon_Mars_Milky-Way_Zhan-Xiang_1532858727.jpg
http://0e33611cb8e6da737d5c-e13b5a9...n_Mars_Milky-Way_Zhan-Xiang_1532858727_lg.jpg
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=146702&PHPSESSID=ji5n95rfuirlgheej4rip763e7



▲ Total Lunar Eclipse. Taken by Zhan Xiang on July 27, 2018 @ Beijing, China

Camera Used: Canon Canon EOS 6D
Exposure Time: 15/1
Aperture: f/2.2
ISO: 6400
Date Taken: 2018:07:29 17:37:31

*Details:*
In the early morning of July 28, 2018 (UTC+8), a total lunar eclipse was staged in the sky. With some friends, I came to a volcano in Inner Mongolia, China, and took this picture. In the picture, the two conspicuous red objects on the left are the moon and Mars. Because of the umbra of the earth, the moon appears dark red. Mars is on the favorable opposition, so its very bright and close to the moon in the sky. The light belt hanging down on the right is the Milky Way. On the ground, a volcano stands far away.
Equipment and parameters: Canon EOS 6D + 24 f/1.4 lens, ISO6400, f / 2.2, 15 seconds, combing with a low exposure picture which makes the exposure of bloody Moon correct. 

http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=146702&PHPSESSID=ji5n95rfuirlgheej4rip763e7


----------



## JSCh

*China university to build simulated gravitational wave observatory*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-31 00:30:04|Editor: yan




SHENZHEN, July 30 (Xinhua) -- Sun Yat-sen University in south China's Guangdong Province announced Monday that it will build a ground simulation system for space-based gravitational wave observation.

The system is expected to provide a complete simulation environment and new research methods for China's research on space-based gravitational wave observation, the university said.

It will be built on the university's campus in the metropolis of Shenzhen, which borders Hong Kong, with an investment of more than 1 billion yuan (146.6 million U.S. dollars).

The ground simulation system is part of the gravitational wave research project "Tianqin" launched by Sun Yat-sen University in 2015.

With an estimated cost of 15 billion yuan, Tianqin would be carried out in four stages over 20 years, ultimately launching three high-orbit satellites to detect the waves.

Over the past two years, the university has started construction on several pieces of research infrastructure for the Tianqin project at its other campus in the city of Zhuhai.

The first-ever discovery of gravitational waves by the American Laser Interferometer Gravitational-wave Observatory (LIGO) announced in February 2016 has encouraged scientists worldwide to accelerate their research.

Gravitational waves are "ripples" in the fabric of space-time caused by some of the most violent and energetic processes in the universe. Albert Einstein predicted the existence of gravitational waves in 1916 in his general theory of relativity.


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *China to develop micro rockets, aiming at huge market*
> 
> 2018-03-19 08:30 Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_
> 
> China plans to develop micro solid-propellant carrier rockets for commercial use to meet growing needs for launching micro-nano satellites.
> 
> China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) said that its subsidiary company, China Rocket, was in the process of appraising the plan.
> 
> *"The micro rockets will be developed with strong ability, high precision, low cost and a short launch preparation cycle,"* according to a CALT online statement.
> 
> In general, small solid-propellant rockets have a carrying capacity of 100-500 kilograms. The micro-solid rockets are more flexible and cost-efficient, according to the CALT.
> 
> Since its establishment in 1957, the CALT has been China's largest developer and producer of carrier rockets. It has designed and manufactured the Long March carrier rockets, which have a good reputation globally.
> 
> "The development of micro-solid rockets is an important step for China Rocket to build a world-class commercial space company," the CALT said.
> 
> According to the CALT, the global demand for commercial satellite launches will exceed 10,000, and domestic demand will reach 1,000. Many Chinese tech giants also have satellite launch plans.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024218109257740288

*People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation on Tuesday unveiled the name of its micro-rocket under development as "Jie Long," or "Swift Dragon." It will be able to carry satellites weighing no less than 150kg to 700-km sun-synchronous orbit.




5:00 PM - 31 Jul 2018




​China航天
57分钟前 来自 OPPO R15 梦镜版
“捷龙一号”运载火箭为四级固体发动机串联的总体构型，700千米太阳同步轨道运载能力不低于150千克。火箭可为卫星提供直径1.1米、高度1.5米的完整舱段空间，满足用户一箭一星或一箭多星的发射需求。“捷龙一号”运载火箭的单位载荷入轨成本低于国际同类产品，同时履约周期短，与用户签约后6个月即可出厂。采用一车一箭方式，运抵发射场后能够实现24小时内快速发射。°中国航天科技集团发布新款微小型固体运载火箭...¡查看图片

The "Jie long-1" launch vehicle has a four-stage tandem overall configuration with solid-engine capable of 700-kilometer sun-synchronous orbit, carrying capacity of no less than 150 kg. The rocket can provide a complete cabin space of 1.1 meters in diameter and 1.5 meters in height for the payload to meet the needs of users with one rocket plus one or multiple satellite. The unit launch cost of the "Jie long-1" launch vehicle is lower than similar international products, and the contract period is short. It can be delivered 6 months after signing with the user. Using one launch truck per rocket, it can be quickly launched within 24 hours after being delivered to the launch site. Expected first flight is late this or early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024218109257740288
> 
> *People's Daily,China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
> China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation on Tuesday unveiled the name of its micro-rocket under development as "Jie Long," or "Swift Dragon." It will be able to carry satellites weighing no less than 150kg to 700-km sun-synchronous orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 5:00 PM - 31 Jul 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​China航天
> 57分钟前 来自 OPPO R15 梦镜版
> “捷龙一号”运载火箭为四级固体发动机串联的总体构型，700千米太阳同步轨道运载能力不低于150千克。火箭可为卫星提供直径1.1米、高度1.5米的完整舱段空间，满足用户一箭一星或一箭多星的发射需求。“捷龙一号”运载火箭的单位载荷入轨成本低于国际同类产品，同时履约周期短，与用户签约后6个月即可出厂。采用一车一箭方式，运抵发射场后能够实现24小时内快速发射。°中国航天科技集团发布新款微小型固体运载火箭...¡查看图片
> 
> The "Jie long-1" launch vehicle has a four-stage tandem overall configuration with solid-engine capable of 700-kilometer sun-synchronous orbit, carrying capacity of no less than 150 kg. The rocket can provide a complete cabin space of 1.1 meters in diameter and 1.5 meters in height for the payload to meet the needs of users with one rocket plus one or multiple satellite. The unit launch cost of the "Jie long-1" launch vehicle is lower than similar international products, and the contract period is short. It can be delivered 6 months after signing with the user. Using one launch truck per rocket, it can be quickly launched within 24 hours after being delivered to the launch site. Expected first flight is late this or early next year.



*China's newest micro-rocket has fast production cycle*

2018-07-31 22:52:28 Xinhua Editor : Wang Fan

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Tuesday unveiled its micro rocket the Lightning Dragon No.1.

The rocket, the first in the Lightning Dragon series, could have a carrying capacity of no less than 150 kilograms and operate on the sun-synchronous orbit, said CASC.

The rocket is capable of launching within 24 hours after arriving at the launch site. It can be delivered to the customer six months after the signing of the contract.

It is now under development by Chinarocket Co., Ltd. under CASC.

The device features a complete cabin space of 1.1 meters in width and 1.5 meters in height.

The rocket is capable of carrying out launch missions consisting of one-rocket-one-satellite and one-rocket-multiple-satellites, said CASC.

"The Lightning Dragon series micro-rocket is named after the Chinese word for dragon, as they are both fast, agile, and flexible," said Tang Yagang, president of Chinarocket.

The unit loading cost is lower than other similar products in the global market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Selective functionalization of methane, ethane, and higher alkanes by cerium photocatalysis*
> 27 JULY 2018
> 
> The Zuo Group at the School of Physical Science and Technology recently developed a photocatalytic methane conversion methodology which can directly transform methane, ethane and other gaseous alkanes into value-added liquid product. This breakthrough in organic chemistry provides a novel, green and mild catalytic platform for natural gas utilization, and could lead to broad applications in the energy/chemical industry. Their result was published as “Selective functionalization of methane, ethane, and higher alkanes by cerium photocatalysis” in _Science_ on July 27th. Postdoctoral researchers Anhua Hu and Jingjing Guo are co-first authors, graduate student Hui Pan is the second author, and Zuo Zhiwei is the corresponding author.
> 
> Methane and other gaseous alkanes have been traditionally viewed more as clean energy fuels than economical chemical feedstocks by the chemical community. With dwindling oil supplies and the growing importance of reducing worldwide dependence on petroleum-based chemical products, the recent discovery of huge volumes of unconventional reservoirs and soaring production of natural gas has made these gaseous hydrocarbons economically attractive and strategically important basic raw materials. The intrinsic inertness of C–H bond in methane and other gaseous alkanes has, however, brought extreme challenges for catalytic systems. These challenges are not only in the activation step, but also in controlling chemoselectivity to avoid solvent functionalization and overfunctionalization under frequently utilized harsh conditions (high temperature, superacids or strong oxidants). Moreover, the gaseous substrates’ low solubility in most solvents has raised substantial practical difficulties. Elegant catalytic systems utilizing transition metals such as Pd, Ir, Rh, Ru have been reported; however, the “grand challenge” remains the development of efficient catalytic systems with inexpensive catalysts and ambient conditions.
> 
> The Zuo group has been focused on the development of sustainable catalyst for highly efficient transformations. The unique electron structure of high valence cerium complexes, as well as their unique photophysical properties, attracted their research attention to explore valuable synthetic methodologies utilizing the ligand-to-metal charge transfer (LMCT) excitation process, a common photoexcitation manifold among coordination complexes of transition metal with an empty valence shell which has been under-investigated in synthetic organic transformations via modern photoredox catalysis. In 2016, they first found that CeCl3 could act as photocatalyst in the C-C bond cleavage and amination of cycloalkanols. Then, in 2017, they demonstrated that the LMCT process could be utilized with 1,5-HAT event for the selective distal C-H functionalization of primary alcohols. On the basis of this work, after 2202 trials and optimizations, they have developed a general and highly efficient platform for the catalytic functionalization of methane and other gaseous alkanes under LED irradiation at ambient temperature with abundant and inexpensive cerium salts as photocatalysts. Critically, the use of LMCT catalysis to generate highly reactive alkoxy radicals enables the challenging HAT event from the strong C–H bonds of the light alkanes employed. This photocatalytic platform has enabled a number of direct transformations of methane and other gaseous hydrocarbons, including amination, alkylation, and arylation, and offers intriguing opportunities for further functionalization of feedstock alkanes.
> 
> Professor Kuiling Ding, Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) academician and dean of Shanghai Institute of Organic Chemistry at CAS, said, “The direct functionalization of C–H bond in methane is one of the basic chemical transformations in energy and chemical processes. The high stability and low polarity of the C–H bond has brought extreme challenges for methane functionalization, therefore harsh conditions such as high temperature and high pressure are often required. The C–H functionalization of methane under mild conditions is considered a “holy grail” in the chemistry community. Through the exquisite design of the photocatalytic system, this work by the Zuo group showcases a new breakthrough in methane conversion at room temperature, and provides a new pathway for the extensive utilization of methane feedstock.”
> 
> Professor David MacMillan, one of the pioneers of modern photoredox catalysis, member of the National Academy of Sciences (USA), distinguished professor at Princeton University said, “The results of this study by the Zuo group are simply astonishing. Over the last decade, there have been many new directions arising from photoredox with significant societal impact. This study introduces a new direction (LMCT) wherein alkanes such as methane and ethane can undergo direct amination. The potential for use in sectors such as pharmaceuticals, agrochemical, and fine chemical, among others, are clearly evident. This is a remarkable paper from a young Chinese chemist that will be widely influential on a global scale. I cannot wait to see what he will do next.”
> 
> Experts from Shell, senior principal scientist Alexander van der Made and program lead methane to product Sander Van Bavel both spoke highly of the paper, “This paper on photocatalytic functionalization of alkanes showcases excellent and intriguing chemistry on the very relevant topic of alkane activation. Moreover, the paper presents a key first step towards a green route to activate alkanes under mild conditions. Ultimately, this route could lead to more extensive use of abundantly available natural gas as feedstock by chemical industry.”
> 
> “ShanghaiTech University has been striving to construct an independent and innovative academic atmosphere with full academic freedom, allowing our PIs to release their energy and creativity to the greatest extent. The breakthrough of the Zuo Group is a positive demonstration. The research group creatively used the unique rare-earth resources of China to solve the key scientific problem of methane activation, which has great importance for China and the world, in a very short period of time.” said Peidong Yang, Founding Dean of School of Physical Science and Technology, member of the National Academy of Sciences (USA) and professor at University of California, Berkeley.
> 
> This work was funded by the National Natural Science Foundation of China (21772121) and the “Thousand Plan” Youth Program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Selective functionalization of methane, ethane, and higher alkanes by cerium photocatalysis | ShanghaiTech University
> 
> Anhua Hu, Jing-Jing Guo, Hui Pan, Zhiwei Zuo. *Selective functionalization of methane, ethane, and higher alkanes by cerium photocatalysis*. _Science _(2018). DOI: 10.1126/science.aat9750​


*Chinese researchers convert methane into fuel with highly efficient catalyst*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-01 18:58:11|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed a low-cost, high-efficiency method called ceriumphotocatalysis to convert methane into liquified fuel, such as rocket propellant fuel, at room temperature.

A team at ShanghaiTech University found cerium can capture sunlight and cause a light-catalyzed reaction. After extensive experiments, they developed a catalyst combination of cerium and alcohol, which can convert methane into fuel at room temperature, with no need of heat or condensation.

Methane is often found as the main component of natural gas, one of the most important and valuable natural resources. However, methane conversion is currently difficult, requiring high temperatures and the use of rare, costly metals, such as platinum and palladium.

The researchers turned to rare earths, and eventually chose cerium, a soft, ductile and silvery-white metal which accounts for about 50 percent of rare earths.

China is the world's largest rare earth producer and exporter. Cerium is abundant and inexpensive in China.

The new catalyst costs 18,000 yuan (about 2,650 U.S. dollars) per tonne, equivalent to one-10,000th of the price of traditional metal catalysts, said lead researcher Zuo Zhiwei.

It also has great potential application in the pharmaceutical and agricultural chemistry industries. Some Chinese companies have already flagged intentions to cooperate with the research team.

The research was published online in the journal Science last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Telescope in Xinjiang alerts spacecraft to solar interference*
By Shan Jie in Wenquan Source:Global Times Published: 2018/8/1 17:08:40



The solar magnetic field telescope in Wenquan county, Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region. Photo: Shan Jie/GT

A solar magnetic field telescope in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region has been helping China's aerospace industry avoid solar interference, authorities said on Tuesday.

The telescope monitors the sun and indirectly alerts spacecraft to help them avoid unstable magnetic activity, Yang Junmin, head of the meteorological bureau in Wenquan county, Bortala Mongolian Autonomous Prefecture, told the Global Times.

"The solar magnetic field telescope takes six sets of photos every 30 minutes, which are immediately sent to the National Meteorological Administration," Yang said. 

The telescope is the world's fourth and China's second such device, according to a statement the bureau sent to the Global Times on Wednesday. 

The other solar magnetic field telescope is located in Beijing's Huairou district. 

The Wenquan telescope is a significant part of China's space weather alert program and is mainly used to study "the vector magnetic field of the solar photosphere and the magnetic field of the solar chromosphere," China News Service reported.

The telescope could cover the entire central Asia area, Yang said, and its data could be shared with other countries.

The telescope was developed by a team led by Ai Guoxiang, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The telescope started operation in October 2013.

"Wenquan is surrounded by thin, clear air," Yang said, "which is perfect for observing the sun."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*GF-11: China Enters The Select Club Of Countries That Can Acquire NIIRS 8-9 Satellite Imagery*

2 August 2018 

On July 31st, China added a new member to its Gaofen Earth Observation constellation: Gaofen-11 (GF-11) was launched atop a CZ-4B rocket. While the early Gaofen satellites were openly described by their designers, this one is a bit more obscure. It was not in the list of planned Gaofen satellites, and the launch caught observers by surprise, so most likely it is a military satellite operating under the guise of the Gaofen programme.

However, the Chinese always lift a bit of the veil of secrecy by releasing footage of the launch, with views of the rocket and of the control center, but also footage of satellite separation. Interestingly, 3D computer models are used in the control center to represent the rocket and its payload, and these models are not censored by the CCTV state television. They even showed those models with some of the military Yaogan satellites, probably as a form of strategic signaling towards their competitors. That way they can show the United States for instance that they mean business when it comes to strengthening their intelligence capabilities. Here is the footage for GF-11:







The most interesting part is this image of the satellite still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.





▲ Another view of GF-11, still attached to the third stage of the Long March rocket.

Knowing the stage has a diameter of 2.9m, and is almost completely parallel to the virtual camera, the diameter of the satellite’s aperture can be estimated at 1.7m. That means it carries a big mirror: the largest mirror carried by a commercial Earth Observation satellite is Worldview 3 & 4 ‘s 1.1m mirror, manufactured in the USA by ITT Exelis. For non-commercial satellites, the French have published images of their Helios 2 spy satellites, suggesting they have a 1.4m mirror. GF-1 beats them all, and is in fact only outclassed in its category of an optical imaging satellite by two US products:

– the Hubble Space Telescope, which has a 2.4m mirror working at optical wavelengths

– the KENNEN optical spy satellites, generally known under the KH-11 designation, which are rumoured to have a similar mirror size to Hubble. This is supported by the fact that the National Reconnaissance Office gifted two 2.4m optical mirrors it no longer had use for to NASA, which plans to use it for its WFIRST observatory. Additionally, people who have seen high-resolution images of these satellites have described them as “stubby Hubbles“.





▲ Artist’s view of a KH-11 based on a modified Hubble image.





▲ The Hubble Space Telescope

So China seems to have accomplished a great leap forward in space optics. As GF-11 is positioned on a 470km circular 247x693km elliptical orbit, a 1.7m mirror would give it a ground resolution of 7 to 10cm at perigee, at around 10AM local solar time and at 20°N, right over India and the South China Sea. At the average altitude of 470km, the resolution is still 15 to 20cm, surpassing all commercial satellites and most reconnaissance satellites. This propels China into the select club of countries that can acquire NIIRS 8-9 satellite imagery, meaning the resolution is high enough to identify small hand-held weapons. Presumably the only members of this club are the US and now China, and that will continue to be the case in the foreseeable future, with maybe Russia joining them later if the Razdan program fulfills its promises.





▲ Another view of GF-11, showing a similar architecture to Hubble

Interestingly, China plans to launch a “Chinese Hubble” to accompany its next space station, in the form of a dockable optical astronomy telescope with a 2m mirror. There are likely synergies between the developments in space optics for this national prestige project and the military satellites. Future developments will be even more impressive, and China is clearly aiming to be the new leader in this domain.





▲ The Xuntian space telescope (left) docked to the Tianhe space station

https://satelliteobservation.net/2018/08/02/gf-11-how-do-you-say-kennen-in-chinese/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Spotlight: China welcomes all UN member states to jointly utilize its space station*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-29 04:54:24|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIENNA, May 28 (Xinhua) -- China announced Monday that all member states of the United Nations are welcome to cooperate with China to jointly utilize its future China Space Station (CSS).
> 
> "CSS belongs not only to China, but also to the world," said Shi Zhongjun, China's ambassador to UN and other international organizations in Vienna.
> 
> "All countries, regardless of their size and level of development, can participate in the cooperation on an equal footing," he said.
> 
> Interested public and private organizations, including institutes, academies, universities and private enterprises with scientific orientations, can identify their appropriate models of cooperation on board CSS, may it be the growth of a space plant, or even the accommodation of an astronaut, said the ambassador.
> 
> *HOME OF COOPERATION FOR MUTUAL BENEFIT*
> 
> CSS, expected to be launched by 2019, and complete and brought into operation by 2022, will be the world's first space station that is developed by a developing country and open for cooperation with all UN member states.
> 
> Consisting of one core module and two experiment modules, CSS will have the capacity to accommodate up to three astronauts at the same time and maximum six during rotation.
> 
> Operating in low-Earth orbit about 400 kilometers above the Earth's surface, CSS will be used in a wide range of research fields, including space medicine, life science, biotechnology, microgravity science, Earth science and space technology.
> 
> "Through the vehicle of CSS, we would like to build up a model of sincere mutual beneficial cooperation among countries in the peaceful exploration and use of outer space," said the Chinese ambassador.
> 
> As a developing country itself, China stands ready to help other developing countries in their development of space technology and space capacity building in particular, he said.
> 
> Guided by the idea of a shared future for mankind, CSS will be a home that is inclusive and open, a home of peace and goodwill, and a home of cooperation for mutual benefit, he added.
> 
> Priyani Wijesekera, ambassador of Sri lanka to the UN in Vienna, believes that CSS would benefit developing states like Sri lanka which lacks financial means and expertise to launch such a project.
> 
> "It's very interesting and we are looking forward to cooperating with China," she told Xinhua.
> 
> *CHINA'S MOVE TO SHARE WELCOMED*
> 
> Simonetta Di Pippo, director of the UN Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) welcomed China's move to share its "state of the art space program" which is "one of the most holistic and technologically advanced in the world."
> 
> "With the global challenges we all face here on Earth, it is therefore important to foster collaboration and cooperation in the field of space activities," she said.
> 
> The director said technical advances in space have broader benefits to all humankind, as space is a driver and a tool for socio-economic sustainable development.
> 
> In 2016, the United Nations, represented by UNOOSA, confirmed its partnership with the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) by signing a Memorandum of Understanding to allow "Access to Space" to all UN member states, developing countries in particular, to address all 17 Sustainable Development Goals by jointly utilizing CSS.
> 
> Following Monday's announcement, the UNOOSA has extended official letters to all Permanent Missions in Vienna and New York as well as offices of the United Nations Development Program, kicking off a three-month application period for public organizations, industries and private sector organizations with scientific orientation.
> 
> "By working together, the sky is no longer the limit," said Di Pippo.
> 
> "I believe that all the efforts that we are making together will be highly beneficial to our cooperation, to all Member States of the United Nations, and to the attainment of the Sustainable Development Goals," she said.
> 
> China's exploration into outer space has been at the core of global attention since the launch of the first Chinese satellite in 1970. The planned launch of CSS next year follows the launch of space laboratory, Tiangong-1, in 2011.
> 
> China has been consistent in its peaceful commitment to the outer space. Yang Liwei, China's first "taikonaut", exhibited the UN flag to the whole world on China's first space safari in 2003, followed by 10 more Chinese in his footsteps making trips into the outer space.
> 
> The core module of CSS is named Tianhe, or "Harmony of the Heavens" in the Chinese language, which conveys China's hope to promote mutual trust and peace through cooperation aboard CSS.
> 
> Maria Assunta Accili Sabbatini, Italy's ambassador to the UN in Vienna, said the project offers a great opportunity for Italy as the two countries' space agencies have maintained close ties.
> 
> "We believe this opens a lot of room for cooperation," she said.
> 
> ***
> 
> From UN Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) -> UN and China invite applications to conduct experiments on-board China's Space Station


*China Focus: China solicits int'l cooperation experiments on space station*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-05 21:07:33|Editor: Chengcheng




BEIJING, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- China is asking the world to collaborate in experiments on its planned space station so as to promote international space cooperation and sustainable global development.

The Committee on Science and Technology Experiments of the Chinese Space Station was established recently under the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

The offer is open to the entire international community. Proposals and projects can be submitted online (www.css-research.cn) and peer-reviewed. The candidate projects will go through to the China Manned Space Agency.

China is accelerating its timetable for the Tiangong space station, with the Tianhe core capsule expected to be launched in 2020. The whole station is due for completion around 2022.

Weighing 66 tonnes, it will comprise Tianhe and the Wentian and Mengtian lab capsules. The station could be enlarged to 180 tonnes if required for scientific research. It could accommodate three to six astronauts and is designed to last at least 10 years, but this could be prolonged through in-orbit maintenance, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program.

Cargo ships and manned spacecraft will travel from Earth to service the station. Once it's fully commissioned, experiments will be conducted in space.

Its main purpose will be cutting-edge scientific research, including space medicines, space life sciences and biotechnology, material sciences, microgravity basic physics, astronomy and astrophysics, said Zhou.

"We are looking forward to experiments to better sustain space exploration. We also expect China's space station to be an in-space incubator of new technologies that can improve people's lives," said Zhang Hongtai, president of CAST.

CAST might also provide opportunities to conduct some international cooperation experiments on other spacecraft or satellites, said Zhang.

"China is further opening up, and space exploration is a shared challenge for China and other countries. We hope to solicit and evaluate experiments with common international practices, and select the most promising and innovative projects. The research data will be shared by the international community," said Bao Weimin, chairman of the newly established committee and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The committee comprises 14 Chinese scientists, and scientists from other countries are welcome to participate, Bao said. It is based in the Qian Xuesen Laboratory of Space Technology under CAST, which focuses on the development of new space technologies.

"We welcome scientists around the globe to submit projects or to become peer-review experts. We hope to have in-depth cooperation," said Chen Hong, head of the Qian Xuesen Laboratory.

"We'd like to provide engineering consultation and support for the international cooperation projects to ensure the implementation of cutting-edge experiments on the space station," said Long Jiang, head of the Institute of Manned Space System Engineering under CAST, the main manufacturer of China's space station.

To stimulate interest in young people and foster their imaginations and creativity, a special program, the Youth Program of Scientific Education Experiment on the Chinese Space Station, was launched at the beginning of 2018.

The program has collected nearly 200 youth education experiments nationwide, and selected a preliminary list of 30 projects. The program is mainly for primary and middle school students. "We also welcome young students from around the world to participate," said Yao Wei, a researcher at the Qian Xuesen Laboratory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Looks like a Hwasong-15's TEL carrying a Pukguksong-3, but it's only the next KZ-1A Y8!

Payload: 微厘空间一号系统S1试验卫星 Test Satellite (Centispace-1-S1)
Orbit: 700km SSO


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 6-AUG-2018
*Chinese astronomers discover most lithium-rich giant in galaxy with LAMOST*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS


​This is a diagrammatic stetch of the Li-rich giant star and location in the galaxy. *CREDIT: *NAOC

A research team, led by the astronomers from National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC), Chinese Academy of Sciences, discovered the most lithium-rich giant ever known to date, with lithium abundance 3,000 times higher than normal giants. It is in the direction of Ophiuchus, north side of the Galactic disk, with a distance of 4,500 light years to Earth.

The findings were realized with the help of The Large Sky Area Multi-Object Fiber Spectroscopic Telescope (LAMOST), a special quasi-meridian reflecting Schmidt telescope located in Xinglong Observatory of NAOC in northern China. The telescope can observe about 4,000 celestial bodies at one time and has made a massive contribution to the study of the structure of the Galaxy.

Their result of the study was published online in _Nature Astronomy_ on August 6th, 2018.

Lithium, atomic number 3, is considered one of the three elements synthesized in the Big Bang, together with Hydrogen and Helium. The abundance of the three elements was regarded as the strongest evidence of the Big Bang.

The evolution of lithium has been widely studied in modern astrophysics, however, a few giants were found to be lithium-rich in the past three decades. This makes the lithium study remarkably challenging.

"The discovery of this star has largely increased the upper limit of the observed lithium abundance, and provides a potential explanation to the extremely lithium-rich case," said Prof. ZHAO Gang.

Detailed information of the star was obtained by a follow-up observation from the Automated Planet Finder (APF) telescope at Lick Observatory.

Besides measuring the anomalously high lithium abundance, the research team also proposed a possible explanation to the lithium-rich phenomenon by the nuclear network simulation with the up-to-date atomic data as an input.

The research team was led by Dr. YAN Hongliang, Prof. SHI Jianrong and Prof. ZHAO Gang from NAOC. Scientists from other five institutions, including China Institute of Atomic Energy and Beijing Normal University, also joined the team.

Finished in 2008 and began regular survey mission in 2012, LAMOST has helped Chinese scientists with a final catalogue of about 10 million spectra after its six-year regular survey, and establish the world's largest databank of stellar spectra this June.


Chinese astronomers discover most lithium-rich giant in galaxy with LAMOST | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Micro satellite developed by Chinese university starts to work around Moon*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 19:26:43|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- A micro satellite, developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and sent into an orbit around the Moon, has started to transmit data back to Earth.
> 
> Two micro satellites, Longjiang-1 and Longjiang-2, were sent into space on May 21 together with the Chang'e-4 lunar probe's relay satellite from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> Longjiang-2 successfully reached its destination near the Moon on May 25, and entered a lunar orbit with the perilune at 350 km and the apolune at 13,700 km. However, Longjiang-1 suffered an anomaly and failed to enter lunar orbit, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).
> 
> Longjiang-2, weighing 47 kg, has become the world's first lunar orbiter developed by a university.
> 
> It carries an optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, as well as a low-frequency radio detector developed by the National Space Science Center of Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The scientific instruments on the satellite have all started to work, CNSA said.
> 
> +++#####+++​
> *China, Saudi Arabia unveil lunar images gained from space cooperation*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 19:16:40|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A released photo shows part of the moon with the earth as background. China and Saudi Arabia on June 14, 2018 jointly unveiled three lunar images acquired through cooperation on the relay satellite mission for Chang'e-4 lunar probe. An optical camera, developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, was installed on a micro satellite, named Longjiang-2. The micro satellite is orbiting around the Moon. The camera, which began to work on May 28, has conducted observations of the Moon and acquired a series of clear lunar images and data. (Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- China and Saudi Arabia on Thursday jointly unveiled three lunar images acquired through cooperation on the relay satellite mission for Chang'e-4 lunar probe.
> 
> This is an important cooperation achievement between China and Saudi Arabia in the relay satellite mission, the China National Space Administration said in a statement.
> 
> The relay satellite for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, named Queqiao or Magpie Bridge, was launched on May 21 and entered the Halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system, about 65,000 km from the Moon, at 11:06 a.m. Thursday after a journey of more than 20 days.
> 
> An optical camera, developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, was installed on a micro satellite, named Longjiang-2, which was launched together with Queqiao.
> 
> The micro satellite is orbiting around the Moon. The camera, which began to work on May 28, has conducted observations of the Moon and acquired a series of clear lunar images and data.
> 
> According to a memorandum of understanding signed between China and Saudi Arabia on March 16, 2017, the two countries will share the scientific data in this cooperation.
> 
> China is pushing forward space cooperation with countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A released photo shows part of the Mare Imbrium on the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A released photo shows part of the moon with the earth as background.
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028566732351397888*Andrew Jones*‏ @AJ_FI 60m 60 minutes ago
The Moon's Mare Nubium imaged by a student-developed camera (not the Saudi KACST imager) aboard the 47 kg Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B lunar microsatellite launched along with China's Chang'e-4 relay satellite in May.





BG2BHC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From website of China Academy of Launch Technology,

2020年前谁想搭载长征火箭？余量充足，有7次机会 - 中国运载火箭技术研究院
Who wants to piggyback on Long March rocket before 2020? Ample margin, 7 opportunities - CALT





Column from left to right - launch time, rocket type, orbit, and piggyback capacity available in Kg.​


> 长征火箭将发射余量用于商业卫星搭载服务，面向全社会，包括有需求的个人、企业、学校、社会团体等，既面向中国大陆和港澳台客户，也面向国外客户。此前没有经验的客户也没有关系，火箭院将为您提供最专业的建议。


*Translation:*
The Long March rocket will use the surplus launch margin for commercial satellite launch services and is opened to whole society, including individuals, enterprises, schools, social groups, etc., which also are available to both mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan as well as foreign customers. It doesn't matter if you have no previous experience, the Academy will provide you with the most professional advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Focus: Flowers on the Moon? China's Chang'e-4 to launch lunar spring*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-12 18:22:19|Editor: Lifang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo provided by National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences shows a high-resolution image of lunar surface on the moon. The image is shot by Chinese Chang'e 3, an unmanned lunar exploration probe, and Yutu rover. (Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, April 12 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe is expected to do many things unprecedented in space history after it launches later this year, such as touching down softly on the far side of the Moon and taking the first flowers to blossom on the lifeless lunar surface.
> 
> The probe will carry a tin containing seeds of potato and arabidopsis, a small flowering plant related to cabbage and mustard, and probably some silkworm eggs to conduct the first biological experiment on the Moon.
> 
> The "lunar mini biosphere" experiment was designed by 28 Chinese universities, led by southwest China' s Chongqing University, a conference on scientific and technological innovation of Chongqing Municipality has heard.
> 
> *LIFE ON THE MOON*
> 
> The cylindrical tin, made from special aluminum alloy materials, is 18 cm tall, with a diameter of 16 cm, a net volume of 0.8 liters and a weight of 3 kilograms. The tin will also contain water, a nutrient solution, air and equipment such as a small camera and data transmission system.
> 
> Researchers hope the seeds will grow to blossom on the Moon, with the process captured on camera and transmitted to Earth.
> 
> Although astronauts have cultivated plants on the International Space Station, and rice and arabidopsis were grown on China's Tiangong-2 space lab, those experiments were conducted in low-Earth orbit, at an altitude of about 400 kilometers. The environment on the Moon, 380,000 kilometers from the Earth, is more complicated.
> 
> Liu Hanlong, chief director of the experiment and vice president of Chongqing University, said since the Moon has no atmosphere, its temperature ranges from lower than minus 100 degrees centigrade to higher than 100 degrees centigrade.
> 
> "We have to keep the temperature in the 'mini biosphere' within a range from 1 degree to 30 degrees, and properly control the humidity and nutrition. We will use a tube to direct the natural light on the surface of Moon into the tin to make the plants grow," said Xie Gengxin, chief designer of the experiment.
> 
> "We want to study the respiration of the seeds and the photosynthesis on the Moon," said Liu.
> 
> "Why potato and arabidopsis? Because the growth period of arabidopsis is short and convenient to observe. And potato could become a major source of food for future space travelers," said Liu. "Our experiment might help accumulate knowledge for building a lunar base and long-term residence on the Moon."
> 
> The public, especially young people, are being encouraged to participate in the Chang'e-4 mission. The China National Space Administration (CNSA) launched a contest among students across China in 2016, collecting ideas on the design of the payloads.
> 
> The "lunar mini biosphere" experiment was selected from more than 200 submissions, according to the CNSA.
> 
> *THE FAR SIDE*
> 
> Tidal forces of the Earth have slowed the Moon's rotation to the point where the same side always faces the Earth, a phenomenon called tidal locking. The other face, most of which is never visible from the Earth, is the far side of the Moon.
> 
> With its special environment and complex geological history, the far side is a hot spot for scientific and space exploration. However, landing and roving there requires a relay satellite to transmit signals.
> 
> It has been reported that China plans to send a relay satellite for Chang'e-4 to the halo orbit of the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point L2 in late May or early June 2018, and then launch the Chang'e-4 lunar lander and rover to the Aitken Basin of the south pole region of the Moon about half a year later.
> 
> The Von Karman Crater, named after a Hungarian-American mathematician, aerospace engineer and physicist, in the Aitken Basin, was chosen as the landing site for Chang'e-4. The region is believed to have great scientific research potential.
> 
> The transmission channel is limited, and the landscape rugged, so the mission will be more complicated than Chang'e-3, China's first soft landing on the Moon in 2013, said Liu Tongjie, deputy director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of CNSA.
> 
> As the relay satellite will be sent to the Earth-Moon Lagrange Point L2 about 450,000 kilometers from the Earth, where a gravitational equilibrium can be maintained, it could stay in stable orbit and operate for a long time.
> 
> "We will make efforts to enable the relay satellite to work as long as possible to serve other probes, including those from other countries," said Ye Peijian,a leading Chinese aerospace expert and consultant to China's lunar exploration program.
> 
> The Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the CNSA has invited the public to write down their hopes for lunar and space exploration, and those hopes and the names of participants will be carried by the relay satellite into deep space. More than 100,000 people have taken part, according to the center.
> 
> *INTERNATIONAL COOPERATION*
> 
> As the far side of the Moon is shielded from electromagnetic interference from the Earth, it's an ideal place to study the space environment and solar bursts, and the probe can "listen" to the deeper reaches of the cosmos, said Liu Tongjie.
> 
> The Chang'e-4 probe will also carry scientific payloads developed by the Netherlands, Sweden, Germany and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> "The Chinese and Dutch low-frequency radio spectrometers might help us detect 21-cm hydrogen line radiation and study how the earliest stars were ignited and how our cosmos emerged from darkness after the Big Bang," said Chen Xuelei, an astronomer with the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The rover will also carry an advanced small analyzer, developed in Sweden, to study the interaction between solar winds and the Moon surface.
> 
> And a neutron dosimeter, developed in Germany, will be installed on the lander to measure radiation at the landing site. Scientists say it is essential to investigate the radiation environment on the lunar surface in preparation for human missions.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029547696925732864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Chinese scientists intend to chase solar eclipse in space*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-14 18:38:46|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- Total solar eclipses formed by the moon shadowing the sun are spectacular opportunities for scientists to observe the sun's corona, but too short and rare to capture.

So Chinese scientists have put forward a novel idea to view a total solar eclipse in space by using the earth to cover the sun, so they might have a longer and more accurate observation and study the source of solar storms.

NASA's Parker Solar Probe, the fastest spacecraft in history, blasted off on Sunday, on a mission to study the sun at a closer range than any other spacecraft. The probe is expected to enter the sun's fiery corona after a journey of about seven years.

Chinese scientists have proposed another approach: flying in the earth's shadow.

The corona -- the sun's rarefied gaseous envelope -- is more than a million degrees centigrade and often generates solar storms that damage satellites, navigation and communication systems, said Luo Bingxian, a researcher at the National Space Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

"The heating process of the corona is one of astronomy's biggest mysteries, but our understanding of it is still lacking due to our inability to observe it," Luo said.

"It's very difficult to see the corona clearly from Earth, since its brightness is less than a millionth of that of the sun's disk," Luo said.

The corona is normally visible only during a total solar eclipse, when it is seen as an irregularly shaped glow around the darkened disk of the moon.

However, total solar eclipses are rare and usually last only minutes. Sometimes the best view is from the ocean or the weather conditions are poor, making them very difficult to observe.

Although scientists have devised a special instrument, the coronograph, to observe the corona, it's easily affected by factors such as stray light, vignetting and atmospheric scattering.

"Since we can see the moon between the sun and earth during a total solar eclipse, I thought we could put a telescope, the earth and sun in a straight line," said Luo.

His team calculated the best place for the telescope was close to the second Lagrange point (L2) of the sun-earth system, about 1.4 million kilometers from the earth.

There, the relative positions of the sun, earth and telescope would remain unchanged with the gravity of the sun, earth and a little propulsion, Luo said.

They still face challenges in technology, such as how to power the probe, since it must stay in the shadow of the earth and traditional solar panels would be useless.

"We are discussing different solutions, such as a radioisotope power source. Another possibility is to position a spacecraft with a solar sail in the sunlight and the probe in the earth's shadow, and connect them with a wire," Luo said.

"If our idea can be realized, our ability to observe the corona could help unravel the mystery of solar storms and forecast the space environment," he said.

"The prediction of solar eruptions is very important since they can damage satellites, power grids, submarine cables, petroleum pipelines, and aircraft, navigation and communication systems that are indispensable in the modern world," Luo said.

Cooperating with scientists from the University of Science and Technology of China and the Innovation Academy of Microsatellites of the CAS, Luo took the idea to a contest of innovative future technologies in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, recently and it was selected as one of 30 winning projects. The contest encouraged young Chinese scientists to conceive groundbreaking technologies and trigger innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

China's outer space ends at geostationary orbit. Chinese outer space, space exploration etc are big mouth words for Chinese. China should first of all carry out a successful mission to moon.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Soft land of Change 3 is fake to you with Jade rabbit！








？

_*Yutu*_ (Chinese: 玉兔; pinyin: _Yùtù_; literally: "_*Jade Rabbit*_") is an unmanned lunar rover that formed part of the Chinese Chang'e 3 mission to the Moon. It was launched at 17:30 UTC on 1 December 2013, and reached the Moon's surface on 14 December 2013. The mission marks the first soft landing on the Moon since 1976 and the first rover to operate there since the Soviet Lunokhod 2 ceased operations on 11 May 1973.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China plans remote sensing satellites over South China Sea *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-15 15:45:30_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANYA, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's southern island province of Hainan has unveiled a satellite launch plan to assist remote sensing coverage over the South China Sea.
> 
> The Sanyan Institute of Remote Sensing said the mission would start in 2019, when it would launch three optical satellites.
> 
> After that, it will add another three optical satellites, two hyperspectral satellites and two SAR satellites to complete the Satellite Constellation Program by 2021, for conducting round-the-clock remote-sensing over the tropical sea area.
> 
> Yang Tianliang, director of the institute, said that the network was calculated to broadly cover the area between 30 degrees north and south of the equator.
> 
> Yang said the program would provide scientific support for China's initiative of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road and emergency response efforts at sea.





JSCh said:


> Beidou is for navigation only. It is not capable of remote sensing.
> This Hainan province's project is multiple of optical and radar satellite that watch SCS and anywhere plus minus 30 degree latitude that coincide with area of the maritime silk road.


*Hainan eyes new satellite network*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-16 08:59















The heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March 5 blasts off Nov 3, 2016 at Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province.[Photo/Xinhua]

The southernmost island province of Hainan is preparing a satellite network that is expected to enable China to conduct effective and efficient surveillance over the South China Sea.

Design work for the Hainan Earth-Observation Satellite Constellation, a project headed by the Sanya Institute of Remote Sensing in Hainan and sponsored by the provincial government, has begun at the institute and by its contractors.

The first in the constellation, a Hainan 1 optical satellite, is scheduled to be launched in the second half of 2019, according to a statement from the institute.

The statement said the constellation will have 10 satellites that will be launched in four stages by the end of 2021. First, three Hainan 1 optical satellites are scheduled to enter orbit in 2019. The following year, three Hainan 1 satellites and two Sanya 1 multispectral remote-sensing satellites will be launched. In 2021, two Sansha 1 synthetic aperture radar satellites are expected to be sent into space.

At a meeting in Sanya on Tuesday, Chinese space experts reviewed and approved technical plans for the first four Hainan 1 satellites.

According to the institute, each Hainan 1 will weigh 50 kilograms, and will operate in a low-Earth orbit 500 kilometers above Earth and move at 7.9 km per second.

Yang Tianliang, director of the institute and chief designer of the constellation, said in a phone interview on Wednesday that Hainan 1 satellites will carry two types of instruments - cameras and identification technology.

"The combination of cameras and automatic identification systems will allow us not only to monitor ships lawfully sailing in the South China Sea, but also to detect and track illegally operating ones," Yang said.

Automatic identification systems can receive and process signals concerning positioning data, courses of vessels as well as speed readings sent by a moving ship. The technology is often mounted on ships and satellites and assists vessel operators in understanding maritime traffic situations while also helping maritime authorities to track and monitor vessel movements.

Yang said Hainan administers hundreds of islands and reefs in the South China Sea, so it requires the assistance of a space-based platform to monitor these territories and surrounding waters.

He also noted that once the satellite network becomes fully operational by 2021, it will be able to cover the entire South China Sea and will be very helpful in a wide range of sectors, such as marine transportation, fisheries, island management and maritime search and rescue.

Gao Enyu, a manager from Hainan MinoSpace Technology Co, was quoted by China News Service as saying on Tuesday that researchers optimized Hainan 1's cameras to make them suitable for monitoring large expanses of waters.

He added that the satellite is capable of detecting and identifying all midsize and large vessels.

Gao's company is in charge of the research and development of some of Hainan 1's equipment.


----------



## JSCh

*China completes 1st test on propulsion system for space experiment module*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-17 21:30:43|Editor: Lu Hui




XI'AN, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have successfully completed the first test of the propulsion system for the experiment module of the country's planned space station.

The test consisted of eight procedures that covered all working conditions of an in-orbit experiment module. It also simulated possible errors the module may encounter in space, according to a research institute affiliated with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The test proved that the design of the propulsion system was scientific and its parameters setting was correct, according to the institute.

Two experiment modules of China's planned space station will be sent into space in 2021 and 2022, according to Yang Liwei, director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office and the country's first astronaut.

China is accelerating its timetable for a space station, with the core capsule expected to be launched in 2020, said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*刚刚，蓝箭航天“朱雀一号”运载火箭总装完毕*


> 今日，北京蓝箭空间科技有限公司（蓝箭航天）自主研发的“朱雀一号”（ZQ-1）运载火箭总装完毕，拟于第四季度发射。


Today, the "Zhuque-1" (ZQ-1) launch vehicle independently developed by Beijing Landspace Technology Co. Ltd. (Landspace Aerospace) is assembled and is scheduled to be launched in the fourth quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *刚刚，蓝箭航天“朱雀一号”运载火箭总装完毕*
> 
> Today, the "Zhuque-1" (ZQ-1) launch vehicle independently developed by Beijing Landspace Technology Co. Ltd. (Landspace Aerospace) is assembled and is scheduled to be launched in the fourth quarter.






*China’s first privately-designed orbital rocket assembled*
CGTN
Published on Aug 21, 2018

Landspace, a private Chinese launch company, said on Monday that its first Zhuque-1 rocket was ready for testing. Zhuque-1 is a 19m-tall, 1.35m-diameter rocket with a takeoff mass of 27 tonnes and thrust of 45 tonnes. It will be China’s first privately-designed orbital rocket when formally launched sometime in the final quarter of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*中科院成功研制4.03米世界最大口径单体碳化硅反射镜*

2018-08-21 15:48:00来源：央广网

　　





　　4.03米世界最大口径碳化硅反射镜

　　央广网长春8月21日消息（记者刘源源 苑竞玮）国家重大科研装备研制项目“4m量级高精度碳化硅非球面反射镜集成制造系统”，今天在长春通过验收。中科院长春光机所研制的直径4.03米口径高精度碳化硅非球面反射镜，是目前世界上口径最大的单体碳化硅反射镜。它标志着我国光学系统先进制造能力达到了国际先进水平；同时为我国大口径光电装备跨越升级奠定了坚实基础。其核心制造设备以及制造工艺具有完全自主知识产权。

　　直径4.03米的碳化硅反射镜像一个巨大的圆盘，在灯光的照射下闪闪发光。如果把这只“大眼睛”装到望远镜里，将极大提升望远镜的分辨率。这种大口径高精度非球面光学反射镜，是高分辨率空间对地观测、深空探测和天文观测系统的核心元件。其制造技术水平，对国家的国防安全、国民经济建设、基础科研能力具有重要意义，也是衡量一个国家高性能光学系统的研制水平的重要标志。

　　那么这只美丽的大眼睛是怎样炼成的呢？

　　大口径光学反射镜的制造难度，主要集中在反射镜镜坯制造、反射镜光学加工等制造工艺环节。从碳化硅粉末，到最终变成高刚度、高面形精度的4米反射镜，我们看一下科研人员是如何化腐朽为神奇的吧。

　　制造碳化硅反射镜第一步，是将碳化硅粉末烧制成整体的反射镜镜坯。4米碳化硅反射镜绝不仅仅是看着美丽，要想实现工程化应用，必须达到并保持极高面形精度。它依赖于反射镜“强健的筋骨”——碳化硅陶瓷镜坯。

　　目前，国际上常用的反射镜基体材料有石英玻璃、微晶玻璃、碳化硅、金属铍，以及碳纤维/碳化硅复合材料等。相比其他材料，碳化硅具有更大的比刚度和热稳定性。这使得在实现同样的光学口径和精度要求下，碳化硅反射镜更轻、热稳定性更优。

　　尽管碳化硅的面密度已经足够小，但对反射镜的“瘦身”还远未完成。目前世界上大多数反射镜由于制备技术限制，均采用开放式的轻量化结构。与它们不同，长春光机所采用类似“果冻”制品的成型方式，通过一次注模，实现具有背部半封闭轻量化结构的镜坯成型，既避免了实现轻量化结构的复杂机械加工过程；又进一步降低了反射镜的质量、提高了反射镜的结构刚度。

　　成型后的反射镜镜坯经两次烧结后，“大眼睛”的一身“钢筋铁骨”就练就好了。再经过光学加工、改性和镀膜等工艺，粗糙的陶瓷坯摇身一变，成为了一块反射率达到95%以上的高精度反射镜。

　　当今世界，大口径反射镜镜坯制造和反射镜加工技术一直被美国、法国、德国等少数西方国家掌握。长春光机所研究团队耗时十余年、经历数百次实验探索与工艺验证，先后突破了1米、2米口径的碳化硅反射镜镜坯，最终研制出4米口径碳化硅镜坯。围绕着大口径反射镜制造的工艺路线，一整套完整的、具有完全自主知识产权的加工、检测装备也同步开发完成，使大口径反射镜制造的全部核心技术真正掌握自己手中。

　　未来，这只“美丽的大眼睛”将越来越多的应用于国产各型大口径光电装备上。这些装备将遍及祖国陆地、海洋、天空，让中国的目光更加深邃、视野更加宽广。

http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hong Kong Polytechnic University signs deal to make camera for China’s 2020 Mars probe*
Device for spacecraft in groundbreaking mission to red planet will need to cope with temperatures ranging from minus 70 degrees Celsius to 90 degrees Celsius

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 22 August, 2018, 6:10pm
UPDATED : Wednesday, 22 August, 2018, 8:39pm

Tony Cheung

The Hong Kong Polytechnic University will play a key role in a groundbreaking Chinese project to send a probe to Mars in 2020 by creating a camera designed to endure extreme temperatures as well as shocks 6,200 times the force of gravity.

Professor Yung Kai-leung, the university’s chair professor of precision engineering, said development of the camera’s technologies would have implications beyond exploring the solar system, from medical robotics to industrial engineering.

“We expect the space project to strengthen our ability in scientific research and in coming up with good designs ... and we also hope to transfer the space technology to civil use,” he said.

In the past decade China has achieved a series of breakthroughs in space exploration, including its first lunar “soft landing” in 2013 with the Chang’e-3 spacecraft and Jade Rabbit rover.

The country is planning to launch a spacecraft to Mars in 2020 with the aim of becoming the first nation to complete an orbital and surface exploration of the red planet in a single mission.

The United States has conducted such explorations in separate missions since the 1970s, and India in 2014 became the first solo Asian country to reach Mars’ orbit.

Since 2003 Polytechnic University has helped develop soil surveying tools for Mars missions spearheaded by the European Space Agency, and a failed voyage jointly organised by China and Russia. The university also joined hands with the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) to develop a camera system for Chang’e-3.



Yung said designing a Mars camera would be more challenging than devices sent to the moon. Photo: Dickson Lee

But Yung said designing a Mars camera would be different and more challenging.

“It takes [days] to go to the moon, but it takes nine months to travel to Mars ... [It will be] a prolonged period of extreme temperatures, radiation and mechanical vibrations,” Yung said.

“The Mars mission will be like putting the camera into a fridge for nine months ... and throwing it onto the street [from a building] and expecting it to work immediately.”

The device will need to cope with temperatures ranging from minus 70 degrees Celsius to 90 degrees Celsius.

Its weight and size will be similar to ordinary cameras, but materials such as titanium alloy and aluminium alloy will ensure it is extraordinarily durable.

About 10 cameras in total will be installed on the Mars spacecraft, which will consist of an orbiter, a lander and a rover. Yung said the camera to be designed by his team would be one of the most difficult of the 10 to produce, because it was for the lander, which needed to withstand a huge impact.

The camera will help the mainland Chinese scientists in charge of the mission to monitor the landing process, the surrounding environment and movements of the rover, Yung explained.

He also said his team of about 20 researchers must rely on their own scientific research and experience as the specifics of space appliances produced by foreign agencies were confidential.

The university, represented by its vice-president for research development, Professor Alex Wai Ping-kong, signed an agreement with CAST on Wednesday to collaborate on the Mars camera project.

The work will be mainly funded and tested by the state-owned academy, while the university will produce the device and offer financial support for Yung’s team.

Wai said the deal showed Beijing’s recognition and approval of Hong Kong researchers’ experience and achievements.


Hong Kong Polytechnic University signs deal to make camera for China’s 2020 Mars probe | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to improve smog control via satellite remote sensing*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-26 22:00:43|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Aug. 26 (Xinhua) -- China announced Sunday it has launched a plan to better monitor and control smog at key regions through satellite remote sensing.

The Ministry of Ecology and Environment said a grid network to monitor the density of PM 2.5, a major pollutant in atmosphere, will gradually cover Beijing, Tianjin and 26 cities in nearby provinces, 11 cities on the Fenhe and Weihe river plains, as well as 41 cities on the Yangtze River Delta.

With technologies including remote sensing, authorities in the Beijing headquarters can discover environmental problems in faraway regions quickly and direct immediate actions, according to Zhao Qunying, an official in charge of environmental supervision at the ministry.

"This can improve the efficiency of regulation and address the problem of inadequate enforcement personnel for the broad regions under scrutiny," Zhao said.

Regions covered by the network will be divided into grid units each measuring 3 km by 3 km. The units with relatively high density of PM 2.5 are listed as key areas to watch.

By October, Beijing, Tianjin and nearby cities will be included into the network. Cities on the Fenhe and Weihe river plains will be covered starting from October, while those on the Yangtze River Delta will be covered from February 2019, according to Zhao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, South Africa step up cooperation on super radio telescope*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-02 17:11:16|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Sept. 2 (Xinhua) -- As China and South Africa strengthen economic ties, they are also stepping up cooperation on the world's largest radio telescope to help answer fundamental questions about the origin and evolution of the universe.

The Square Kilometer Array (SKA) will combine signals received at thousands of small antennas spread over 3,000 kilometers to simulate a single giant radio telescope with a total receiving area of approximately one square kilometer and capable of extremely high sensitivity and angular resolution.

The antennas will be built in the southern hemisphere with the cores in Australia and South Africa, where the view of the Milky Way galaxy is best and radio interference is least. SKA will detect faint radio waves from deep space with a sensitivity about 50 times greater than any other radio instrument ever developed.

"SKA will be the largest and most advanced radio telescope ever, and will play a key role in global astronomical research in the next half-century," said Wu Xiangping, a senior Chinese astronomer in the project and an academician of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

As a member country of the multinational project, China is taking the lead in designing and producing the 15-meter dish-shaped antennas, and is trying to maximize the project's achievements.

The main scientific aims of SKA include exploring the dawn of the universe, studying the evolution of galaxies, cosmology and dark energy, searching for extraterrestrial life and civilization, studying the gravitational field through pulsars and black holes, and the origin and evolution of cosmic magnetic fields.

China has established 11 research groups focusing on these aims, promoting cooperation between universities and research institutes domestically, as well as in-depth and practical collaboration with other countries, especially South Africa and Australia where the antennas will be installed, said Wu.

"We already had close cooperation with Australia in jointly organizing symposiums and training classes. The exchanges between China and South Africa have just started. We will step up cooperation with South Africa, and the priority will be finding common interests," Wu said. "For instance, the study of neutral hydrogen might be a possible direction of joint research. Understanding neutral hydrogen, the first element formed after the Big Bang and the most abundant element in the universe, might help us trace the origin of the universe and study the large scale structure of the cosmos."

Chinese scientists will visit South Africa this year and work with counterparts there to determine the cooperative research field.

China completed construction of the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST), currently the largest radio telescope in the world, in September 2016.

Africa's most advanced telescope, Meerkat, was launched in South Africa in July this year. The 64-dish radio telescope is a precursor to SKA and will be integrated into the first phase of the SKA project, which is expected to start in 2020.

China and South Africa have agreed to conduct joint observations of FAST and Meerkat, and exchange data, said Peng Bo, deputy manager of the FAST project and a researcher at the National Astronomical Observatories of the CAS.

"Meerkat excels in resolution while FAST has higher sensitivity. It's like looking at a distant forest, where Meerkat can not only see each tree, but also every leaf. While FAST cannot see each tree as clearly as Meerkat, it can see the darkest place in the forest," said Peng.

"So if we combine the observation data, we can have a clearer and more complete picture of the forest," Peng said. "Over the past two years, research teams of the two telescopes have had seven meetings. The scientists of the two countries have become friends. Personnel exchanges are an important basis for scientific cooperation."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China launches new marine satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-07 17:10:03|Editor: Li Xia






A Long March-2C rocket carrying the HY-1C satellite takes off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2018. The satellite HY-1C will help improve understanding of maritime waters and climate change. (Xinhua/Zheng Taotao)

TAIYUAN, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new marine satellite into orbit Friday to help improve understanding of maritime waters and climate change.

A Long March-2C rocket carrying the HY-1C satellite took off at 11:15 a.m. from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellite HY-1C will monitor ocean color and water temperatures, providing basic data for research on the global oceanic environment, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.

Its data will also be used in the survey of the resources and environment of China's offshore waters, islands and coastal zones, marine disaster relief and the sustainable utilization of ocean resources, said the administration.

With a design life of five years, it was developed by the China Spacesat Co., Ltd. under the China Academy of Space Technology.

China launched its first marine satellite, HY-1A, on May 15, 2002, laying the foundation for a ocean monitoring system.

Then the HY-1B satellite was launched on April 11, 2007.

HY-1C and HY-1D, which is planned to be launched in 2019, are expected to improve China's ocean remote sensing capability.

HY-1C can detect chlorophyll and suspended sediment concentrations and dissolved organic matter, which can affect ocean color, as well as temperatures on the sea surface, said Wang Lili, chief designer of the satellite.

The data will help survey fishery and aquaculture resources and environments, offering a scientific basis for reasonable exploitation and utilization of marine resources, experts said.

Scientists will also use the data to study global environmental changes, the role of the oceans in the global carbon cycle and the El-Nino phenomenon.

The satellite carries an imager to probe suspended sediment in estuaries and harbors in coastal zones, and to forecast and monitor marine environmental disasters, said Wang.

It is equipped with an automatic identification and monitoring system for ships, which will help safeguard maritime rights and interests, and provide data for disaster prevention and mitigation and fishery production, Wang said.

The satellite will save time, manpower and materials in conducting integrated marine surveys, compared with traditional investigation methods on ships.

It could improve China's ability to predict, monitor and evaluate maritime risks such as storm surges, red tides, sea ice and huge waves, and help save lives and property. It can also rapidly get information about the fishery environment and make the oceanic fishery industry more efficient.

The successful launch will help end the long-term shortage of continuous data on ocean color, and promote research on global ocean circulation and changes in the sea surface.

Friday's launch was the 284th by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Suborbital rocket successfully launched*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-07 17:25:06|Editor: Li Xia






The OS-X1, a suborbital rocket developed and produced by Chinese private company One Space, is successfully launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Sept. 7, 2018. The OS-X1 can reach a speed of Mach 4.5 in load flight. This was the company's second launch this year. (Xinhua/Wang Jiangbo)

JIUQUAN, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- A suborbital rocket developed by a private Chinese company was successfully launched at 12:10 p.m. Friday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The OS-X1, developed and produced by One Space, can reach a speed of Mach 4.5 in load flight.

Suborbital rockets usually have a flight path of less than one complete orbit of the Earth. They can reach an altitude of more than 100 km above sea level and then fall back to Earth. Suborbital rockets or satellites are primarily used for scientific experiments.

This was the company's second launch this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Focus: China launches new marine satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-07 17:10:03|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Long March-2C rocket carrying the HY-1C satellite takes off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2018. The satellite HY-1C will help improve understanding of maritime waters and climate change. (Xinhua/Zheng Taotao)
> 
> TAIYUAN, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new marine satellite into orbit Friday to help improve understanding of maritime waters and climate change.
> 
> A Long March-2C rocket carrying the HY-1C satellite took off at 11:15 a.m. from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.
> 
> The satellite HY-1C will monitor ocean color and water temperatures, providing basic data for research on the global oceanic environment, according to the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense.
> 
> Its data will also be used in the survey of the resources and environment of China's offshore waters, islands and coastal zones, marine disaster relief and the sustainable utilization of ocean resources, said the administration.
> 
> With a design life of five years, it was developed by the China Spacesat Co., Ltd. under the China Academy of Space Technology.
> 
> China launched its first marine satellite, HY-1A, on May 15, 2002, laying the foundation for a ocean monitoring system.
> 
> Then the HY-1B satellite was launched on April 11, 2007.
> 
> HY-1C and HY-1D, which is planned to be launched in 2019, are expected to improve China's ocean remote sensing capability.
> 
> HY-1C can detect chlorophyll and suspended sediment concentrations and dissolved organic matter, which can affect ocean color, as well as temperatures on the sea surface, said Wang Lili, chief designer of the satellite.
> 
> The data will help survey fishery and aquaculture resources and environments, offering a scientific basis for reasonable exploitation and utilization of marine resources, experts said.
> 
> Scientists will also use the data to study global environmental changes, the role of the oceans in the global carbon cycle and the El-Nino phenomenon.
> 
> The satellite carries an imager to probe suspended sediment in estuaries and harbors in coastal zones, and to forecast and monitor marine environmental disasters, said Wang.
> 
> It is equipped with an automatic identification and monitoring system for ships, which will help safeguard maritime rights and interests, and provide data for disaster prevention and mitigation and fishery production, Wang said.
> 
> The satellite will save time, manpower and materials in conducting integrated marine surveys, compared with traditional investigation methods on ships.
> 
> It could improve China's ability to predict, monitor and evaluate maritime risks such as storm surges, red tides, sea ice and huge waves, and help save lives and property. It can also rapidly get information about the fishery environment and make the oceanic fishery industry more efficient.
> 
> The successful launch will help end the long-term shortage of continuous data on ocean color, and promote research on global ocean circulation and changes in the sea surface.
> 
> Friday's launch was the 284th by the Long March rocket series.


First batch of pictures from HY-1 marine satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *First of 300-satellite array in China's global communications network to be launched this year*
> By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/15 22:58:39
> *
> Hongyan constellation to provide low-orbit communications worldwide*
> 
> The first satellite in the 300-satellite array known as the _Hongyan_ constellation, which will provide worldwide communication services, is set to be launched by the end of this year.
> 
> The announcement was made at the Hunan Commercial Aviation Space and Marine Equipment Forum held on Thursday in Changsha, Central China's Hunan Province, the Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> The constellation will consist of more than 300 low-orbit satellites. The first satellite in the network is designed to test the operation of the system, according to the report.
> 
> Once completed, the satellite communication network will allow a mobile phone to be connected anywhere on the planet, including remote deserts or the middle of an ocean.
> 
> The constellation will be the first group of low-orbit communication satellites designed and launched by China, enabling the country to better guide disaster rescue efforts.
> 
> Low-orbit satellites have stronger signals and a shorter signal delay than synchronous orbit satellites, which are 36,000 kilometers above the equator.
> 
> In 2008, Iridium low-orbit satellite constellation, a US developed system of 66 satellites designed for worldwide communication, was used during rescue missions after the 8.0-magnitude Wenchuan earthquake in Southwest China's Sichuan Province destroyed ground communication systems in the province.
> 
> The incident prompted China to develop its own low-orbit satellite constellation, said Pang Zhihao, retired rocket and aerospace expert with the China Academy of Space Technology (CASC), which co-led the _Hongyan_ program.
> 
> The coverage of a single low-orbit satellite is limited, requiring more satellites to cover wider areas, Pang said.
> 
> "The technology can be applied to multiple fields including civil and military use," Pang said.
> 
> However, a number of China's aerospace companies have decided not to invest in the development of satellite systems as they worry about high costs and remain uncertain of the commercial use of the technology.
> 
> "Mobile communications satellites are a trend of the future, but reducing costs remains an important issue to be solved," Pang said.
> 
> Zhao Junsuo, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Software, told the Global Times that China's current space-based infrastructure remains insufficient.
> 
> Improvement of the infrastructure could lessen the cost of satellite constellations and needs government support, Zhao said.
> 
> China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited, is also planning to launch an array of low-orbit satellites it calls the Xingyun project.


*Hongyan satellite constellation to be operating by 2025*
By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/18 22:28:40

Global coverage for mobile phones will be realized by 2025 when the broadband system for a 300-satellite Chinese constellation is completed, a scientist for the project announced Tuesday.

"A broadband system will enable seamless global intercommunication," Pang Zhihao, a retired rocket and aerospace expert who co-led the Hongyan project at the China Academy of Space Technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Hongyan translates as "wild goose." In ancient China, geese were used to deliver messages.

Mobile phones will be able to connect "any time and place, and even in complex terrain," Hongyan project head Zhou Zhicheng said at a 2018 China Cybersecurity Week conference on Monday.

Construction of the constellation would combine low-orbit and high-orbit satellite technologies, according to Zhou.

The constellation consists of 300 low-orbit satellites and a global data processing center. Network security was one of top issues that would also be addressed by national authorities, Zhou said.

The constellation could also improve the accuracy of navigation provided by China's BeiDou satellite navigation system, according to an article released on Tuesday by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation where the Hongyan constellation is produced.

Hongyan could provide communication support on Arctic expeditions and dredgers, the article said.

Once completed, the Hongyan network will replace the ground-based network and allow a mobile phone to be connected in a remote desert or at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese institute's virtual ground stations serve 10 countries*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-18 17:57:40|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Sept. 18 (Xinhua) -- The Institute of Aerospace Information Research has helped 10 countries install virtual ground stations, it said in a report Tuesday.

The report was released at the fourth International Symposium on Earth Observation for Arid and Semi-Arid Environments, which began in Xining, capital of China's northwestern Qinghai Province, on Monday.

The 10 countries are Mongolia, Kenya, Sri Lanka, Venezuela, Cambodia, Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan, Nepal, Thailand and Belgium.

The institute's self-developed virtual ground stations were equipped for receiving near-real time data from China's remote satellite ground stations.

The virtual ground stations support the satellites such as the HJ-1A, HJ-1B, Landsat-8 and Proba-V and have played an important role in ecological environment monitoring and disaster alleviation, according to the institute.

The previous three biennial symposiums were held in China, Kyrgyzstan and Tajikistan, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Space lab working beyond life span*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-09-20 07:39
















An image sent back by an accompanying satellite shows Shenzhou XI (top) and Tiangong II (bottom) in space on Oct 23, 2016. The satellite took the photo at a distance of 419 meters from Tiangong II and Shenzhou XI. [Photo/CCTV]

China's Tiangong II space laboratory, which has exceeded its designed life span, remains in space and is still able to conduct scientific tasks, according to its developer and a leading expert.

Pang Zhihao, a renowned space industry observer in Beijing, said despite the spacecraft's 24-month designed life span having been reached, it seems to be in good condition and is still carrying out work.

"Tiangong II is now like a large scientific satellite," he said on Wednesday.

The China Manned Space Agency said in an article published on Saturday on its WeChat account that the space lab, which was lifted into space on Sept 15, 2016, remains in orbit and is still "unswervingly carrying out its missions". It did not elaborate on the space lab's future agenda or when it would return back to Earth from its orbit nearly 400 kilometers above ground.

Tiangong II has helped to pave the way for China's plans for a manned space station, the agency said.

"In addition to scientific applications, the spacecraft can also perform orbit transfer experiments," Pang said. "Such experiments can help to explore methods of avoiding space debris for our future space station, and also can allow Tiangong II's cameras to take high-definition pictures of Earth."

Pang added that researchers can use the space lab to repeat some tests and experiments on equipment or technologies that will be used on the future space station, further verifying the reliability of the equipment and relevant technologies.

China plans to start putting together its first manned space station around 2020. The space station is expected to be fully operational around 2022 and is set to operate for about 15 years, according to the China Academy of Space Technology.

In 2024, it likely will become the world's only space station if the United States-led International Space Station is retired that year as planned.

The multimodule station, named Tiangong, or Heavenly Palace, will be mainly composed of three parts－a core module attached to two space labs－having a combined weight of more than 90 metric tons, the academy said.

Tiangong II was lifted atop a Long March 2F carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gobi Desert two years ago. It is 10.4 meters high, 3.35 meters in diameter and weighs 8.6 tons.

Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong entered the lab on Oct 19 that year, after their Shenzhou XI spacecraft docked with the lab, and stayed inside for 30 days.

From April to September 2017, Tiangong II and the Tianzhou I cargo spacecraft fulfilled several docking and in-orbit refueling operations, which demonstrated resupply and refueling technologies applicable to the planned manned space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China appears to be accelerating development of a super-heavy lift rocket*
*The Long March 9 rocket would be on par with the Saturn V booster.*

ERIC BERGER - 9/19/2018, 9:55 PM



A Long March-2C rocket carrying two satellites is launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on July 9, 2018 in Jiuquan, Gansu Province of China. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/China News Service/VCG)
Wang Jiangbo/China News Service/VCG

As part of its long-term planning, Chinese rocket officials have talked for some time about a super-heavy lift rocket that will enable a human lunar program. For this rocket, called the Long March 9, officials have generally cited the 2030 time frame for its maiden launch.

However, at the World Conference on Science Literacy 2018 this week, an engineer with the China National Space Administration, Li Guoping, said the country planned to launch the Long March 9 booster in 2028. This comes as China has successfully ramped up its launch cadence in 2018—it should launch about three dozen orbital rockets this year, more than any other country. The report in the Chinese news service _Xinhua_ did not specify why this larger rocket was now expected to launch two years earlier than previously announced.

*A huge rocket*
The Long March 9 is an extremely ambitious booster, with a diameter of 10 meters, length of 90 meters, and a proposed lift capacity of 140 tons to low-Earth orbit. Those numbers are on par with the Saturn V rocket that NASA designed and built during the 1960s to carry out the Apollo lunar landing program. It would be roughly equivalent, in terms of capability, to SpaceX's proposed Big Falcon Rocket, although there has been no word from China on whether any part of the Long March 9 might be reusable.

NASA is further along in its development of its own big booster, the large Space Launch System rocket, which could make its maiden flight in 2020 or 2021. This version of the SLS rocket will have a launch capability of up to 95 tons to low-Earth orbit, according to a recent NASA update. Eventually, the space agency plans to upgrade the SLS rocket into a Block 2 configuration with a more powerful second stage as well as advanced side boosters, and this rocket would have an estimated capability of 130 tons to low-Earth orbit. However, it seems unlikely that the Block 2 rocket would launch before 2028.

This means that if SpaceX fails to secure funding for the Big Falcon Rocket and NASA continues on its slow development pace of the SLS rocket, China could have the world's most powerful rocket about a decade from now.

*The purpose*
China reportedly wants to use the Long March 9 rocket for an ambitious Mars sample return mission, and that could be the payload for the vehicle's first flight. However, given the scale of the proposed rocket, its overarching purpose seems likely to be geared toward taikonaut visits to the surface of the Moon.

Chinese officials have previously said their long-term goal is a series of lunar surface missions beginning in the 2030 time frame. This approach could prove more attractive to some partners, such as the European Space Agency, than NASA's plan to build a Deep Space Gateway in a distant lunar orbit rather than going directly to the surface.

By accelerating development of the Long March 9 rocket, Chinese officials could be offering a viable alternative to NASA's plans to other potential partners sooner. As ever with the Chinese space program, however, the most consequential decisions and planning occur out of the public view, so definitive answers are few.


China appears to be accelerating development of a super-heavy lift rocket | Ars Technica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Space data services set to take off*
> By Liu Yukun and Li Wenfang in Zhuhai, Guangdong | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-03 12:58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zhuhai-1 satellites can provide data services to sectors including agriculture, urban planning, transportation and environmental protection. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> Aerospace company readies to tap expanding commercial applications
> 
> Civil aerospace equipment company Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science & Technology Co Ltd set up a space data trading center in June, in order to tap the growing commercial applications of space technology.
> 
> The move comes two months after the company, which specializes in the production and sale of integrated circuit designs, had its Zhuhai-1 remote sensing satellites deployed from a single-carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province－opening up a major channel for commercial space data services.
> 
> Space data, or information relayed from satellites, is an emerging field with growing signs of dominating big data applications－the use of huge sets of data in multiple areas.
> 
> "The satellites have an overview of all that's happening on Earth. That can be significant for businesses and organizations, to help them with their various challenges and needs," said Duan Yilong, Zhuhai Orbita's board secretary.
> 
> "The Zhuhai-1 satellites can provide data services to sectors including agriculture, urban planning, transportation and environmental protection," Duan said.
> 
> In transportation, for example, information the company has collected shows that a highway linking Zhuhai with Jiangmen and other cities in South China's Guangdong province, as well as Hong Kong and Macao, is more likely to experience heavier traffic than other major roads. Similarly, in agriculture, space data can be used to monitor land and other factors influencing crop growth.
> 
> "We are also working with the government on data monitoring and extending the use of data in other fields," Duan said.
> 
> But the company has also faced significant obstacles, with the lack of professionals in the area a major concern, Duan said.
> 
> "Skilled workers are more willing to head to Beijing or Shanghai, where the aerospace industry is mainly based.
> 
> "We are eyeing more talent to help us cope with rapid development and the situation has improved in the past few years," Duan said, adding that the company has been offering housing compensation and more financial support to attract and retain professionals.
> 
> The Zhuhai National Hi-tech Industrial Development Zone, where the company is based, is also working to foster a better business environment, including investments in business incubators where startups can tap management training and other resources.
> 
> The startups can help form an important supply chain covering space-related technology and equipment manufacturing, which will benefit all industry players by cutting communication and transport costs, Duan said.


*Orbita Aerospace to Set Up AI Institute in Zhuhai*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: TUE, 09/25/2018 - 11:05 / SOURCE:YICAI

(Yicai Global) Sept. 25 -- Orbita Aerospace Science & Technology will invest CNY50 million (USD 7million) in a research institute focused on artificial intelligence technology in the chip designer’s hometown of Zhuhai in southern China’s Guangdong province.

The wholly-owned research institute will develop AI technology, algorithms, chips and provide support for product development and technical consulting, including satellite big data AI processing and analysis, the company said in a statement.

The establishment of the facility will help Orbita Aerospace to cooperate with universities and other research institutions to carry out technical research and develop industrial applications of AI chips and algorithms, as well as boost processing and application service capabilities in terms of AI and satellite big data.

Founded in 2000, Orbita Aerospace mainly engages in integrated circuit design and aerospace electronics, as well as Big Data related to micro-satellite constellations.


----------



## JSCh

*China aims to explore polar regions of Moon by 2030*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-25 16:30:57|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China plans to land on and explore the southern and northern polar regions of the Moon by 2030, according to an official of the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

Li Guoping, director of the Department of System Engineering of the CNSA, said at the World Conference on Science Literacy 2018 recently held in Beijing that China is planning four missions for the fourth stage of its lunar exploration program.

China's lunar exploration program, named after the legendary Chang'e, a moon goddess accompanied by a jade rabbit, started in 2003, and the first three stages of the program include orbiting and landing on the Moon, and bringing samples back to Earth.

Li said the fourth stage of the program will include sending the Chang'e-4 lunar probe to the far side of the Moon at the end of 2018, which is expected to become the world's first soft-landing, roving probe on the Moon's far side. A relay satellite, named Queqiao (Magpie Bridge), for Chang'e-4 has entered a Halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the Earth-Moon system, about 65,000 km from the Moon in June.

Three other missions include bringing lunar samples back to Earth for the second time, landing on the South Pole region and the North Pole region, Li said.

The exploration to the South Pole aims to study the age of the lunar soil, and the composition of the solar wind's isotopes of hydrogen, carbon, helium and oxygen; while the exploration to the North Pole aims to find out whether ice exists in the permanent shadow area, according to Li.

After that, China is considering setting up a scientific research station on the Moon and implementing more robot and human lunar exploration missions in the future, Li added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Tiangong-2 to deorbit in July next year*
CGTN
2018-09-26 10:20 GMT+8
Updated 2018-09-26 11:07 GMT+8





China's space lab, the Tiangong-2, will deorbit as planned in July 2019. The decision was announced during a press conference called by the China Manned Space Engineering Office on Wednesday.

“Tiangong-2 has fulfilled its mission during the two-year time, and all the loads are now in good condition," said Lin Xiqiang, deputy director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office. “It will be in orbit until July 2019, and then will be controlled to deorbit.”

The space lab, which has been in orbit for two years, was launched in 2016. It performed 14 projects and carried a 600 kg load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese rocket institute seeks innovative designs for launch vehicle recovery*
by Andrew Jones Sep 25, 2018 11:20



An animation showing rocket stage separation above the Earth. _CCTV_

A Chinese rocket institute hosted a contest in August for launch vehicle recovery designs, which could potentially help inspire future innovative space research and development.

The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) held the competition in Beijing in early August, focusing on the cutting-edge technologies in launch vehicle recovery and gathering participants from professional research institutes, universities, organizations and interest groups, according to CCTV.

CALT is a rocket designer and manufacturer and a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme. Its team incorporated artificial intelligence technology into its design, according to Gao Shijia, a researcher of a national key laboratory at the academy.

"Our design presents a way of intelligent and controllable recovery of launch vehicle, based on deep reinforcement learning. We used AI technology to make the launch vehicle acquire a set of control strategies through self-learning, and thus the controllable recovery is achieved," Gao said, with the concept seen in the video below.





Launch vehicle recovery design competition in China

Other ideas took inspiration from existing concepts such as four-rotor aircraft, to be combined with rocketry.

"Some ideas may be applicable to engineering practice while others are still in the conceptual design stage, which need to be gradually improved. The ideas provide inspirations in the professional fields of [rocket] recovery in China," said Ma Baohai, a senior launch model designer at CALT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025449711292108800
*Ongoing Chinese reusability efforts*
Both CALT and nominal rival, the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), also under CASC, are working towards reusable first stages for new and existing rockets.

The Long March 8, a medium-lift launcher designed to increase payload capabilities to Sun-synchronous orbits, is based on the existing Long March 7 with a similar 3.35-metre diameter core. Slated to debut around 2021, it will be capable of vertical takeoff, vertical landing (VTVL) and partially reusable.



A model of a reusable Long March 6X at the 20th China International Industrial Fair in Shanghai, September 19, 2018. _SAST_

SAST's Long March 6X will be based on the existing 29m-high Long March 6 small expendable launch vehicle and aim to slash launch costs by 30 percent, with a test flight expected in 2021.

Earlier this month CASC also used a parafoil on the payload fairing for the first time for the launch of the Haiyang-1C satellite, with the aim of improving accuracy of its return to Earth and potentially eventual reusability.

CASC has stated in a 2017 'space transportation roadmap' outlined last year that it is working towards reusability for all its launchers by the mid-2030s, but these efforts are in their infancy.





First footage of China using a parafoil for payload fairing reentry after satellite launch


Chinese rocket institute seeks innovative designs for launch vehicle recovery | GBTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Long March rockets to see more commercial use*
By Chen Ziyan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-09-27 13:51



The Long March 11 rocket. [Photo/People's Daily]

China's Long March rockets are expected to carry out more commercial launches next year, providing better and comprehensive services in space, according to a senior executive at a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The launches aim to offer more commercial services for international users and customized services will be provided to meet varied demands such as commercial ride-sharing, said Shang Zhi, director of CASC’s department of astronautics at the Fourth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum held in Wuhan on Wednesday.

According to Shang, the first sea launch of Long March 11, the sole carrier in the series to use solid propellant, will be carried out as scheduled in the first half of 2019.

Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, Long March-11 successfully lifted six small satellites into orbit in January.

The launches that are carried out at a lower latitude in the vicinity of the equator are more fuel-efficient and can enhance the load capacity of the carrier rocket.

Apart from the 11, another three rockets from the Long March family — Long March 6A, Long March 7A and Long March 8 will carry out their maiden launches by 2020.

To achieve better performance, the new generation vehicles tasked with those services will be improved, non-toxic and pollution-free.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New rocket raring for busy launch schedule*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-09-27 07:27



Models of Kuaizhou carrier rockets are on display at the Fourth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum on Wednesday in Hubei's Wuhan. [Photo by Zhao Lei/China Daily]

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space and defense contractor, plans to carry out at least eight commercial launches using its Kuaizhou 1A carrier rocket before the end of 2019, according to a high-ranking executive.

Zhang Di, a senior rocket scientist and chairman of Expace Technology, a CASIC subsidiary that provides commercial launch services, told China Daily in an exclusive interview on Wednesday that two Kuaizhou 1As are scheduled to lift off before the end of this year from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China.

Next year, six Kuaizhou 1A launches are scheduled, with one to be conducted for a foreign client, he said, noting that in addition to these confirmed launches, Expace Technology is in talks with clients on launch service contracts involving more than 10 new Kuaizhou 1As.

"The rocket is popular in the commercial launch market. We have made production schedules for at least 19 Kuaizhou 1As," Zhang said.

The rocket scientist made the remarks on the sidelines of the Fourth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum, which opened on Wednesday in Wuhan, Hubei province. Co-hosted by the Wuhan city government and a number of space contractors, the three-day forum will see about 400 attendees from 12 nations including the United States, Russia and Germany.

Kuaizhou is the largest solid-propellant rocket family in China, as opposed to the Long March series, which mainly relies on liquid fuel.

The Kuaizhou 1A's first mission was in January 2017, lifting three small satellites from Jiuquan into a sun-synchronous orbit.

The 20-meter rocket has a liftoff weight of about 30 metric tons. It is capable of sending 200 kilograms of payload into a sun-synchronous orbit, or 300 kg of payload into a low-Earth orbit.

Beyond Kuaizhou 1A, Zhang's company is developing the Kuaizhou 11, which will be China's largest and most powerful solid-propellant carrier rocket. The new type will have a length of 25 meters, a diameter of 2.2 meters, and a liftoff weight of 78 tons. It will be able to place a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit.

"Kuaizhou 11's research and development has been proceeding well. We hope that it will make its first flight in the near future," Zhang said.

He anticipated that compared with Kuaizhou 1A, Kuaizhou 11 will have even brighter prospects because it will have a stronger launch capacity that will allow it to lift a wider range of satellites.

"It will be able to place six to 10 small satellites into orbit during a single mission, which will be very efficient and economical for our customers," Zhang said. "We have been in talks with several clients on Kuaizhou 11 missions."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's scientists observe plant growth in its space lab*
CGTN
2018-09-27 20:13 GMT+8






Astronauts need a lot of food during their space expedition that sometimes takes nearly two years. Carrying dried prepackaged food takes up space in their spacecraft. 

One solution is to send seeds that occupy less volume to cultivate them in the space. Recently, scientists have successfully grown vegetables and plants in the space shuttles. 

However, microgravity makes it difficult to water the plants as they clump together. Space scientists at NASA started using hydroponics and aeroponics to grow plants in space stations.

While hydroponics delivers water to plant roots, aeroponics ensures misty air conditions for plants' growth. 

Chinese scientists have taken this experiment to the next level at Tiangong-2, a space laboratory.

They are trying to accomplish full-cycle of plant growth under microgravity. Boxes containing rice and Arabidopsis, a small flowering plant, are on board the space lab.

"After the seeds arrive in space, they will grow and mature there, and finally yield seeds. This kind of long-term experiment is quite rare in the international community," Zheng Huiqiong, director of Tiangong-2's space biotechnology and the plant cell engineering research team said.

"It is of great importance because it can help solve one of the key problems to providing necessary food, water, and oxygen to humans," Zheng explained. 

The research found that under the conditions of microgravity, the flowering of Arabidopsis occurs 22 days later than on the ground. 

"If we need to eat leaves in the future, it is better to have plants that flower late. But for rice, late flowering will influence the yields, so we have to adapt it to the environment," said Zheng. 

The research also found that rice is more active in guttation under the conditions of microgravity, meaning it exudes more and more significant drops of sap on its leaves. 

"This phenomenon has advantages and disadvantages. On the one hand, bigger sap drops will influence the growth of the plant because it will increase the humidity. On the other hand, it offers us clues to establish an effective life-support system in the future, so we could provide water to humans via plants," said Zheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China invites international cooperation in Chang'e-6 Moon sample return mission*
by Andrew Jones Oct 01, 2018 19:06 GERMANY MOON CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM



The Heads of Agencies plenary session at the the 69th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) in Bremen, Germany, on October 1, 2018. _Gbtimes/Andrew Jones_

China will invite international partners to place a small payload on a planned lunar sample return mission, the head of the country’s space agency said Monday.

Zhang Kejian, head of the China National Space Administration (CNSA), said CNSA’s Chang’e-6 lunar sample return spacecraft would open 10 kilograms of payload capacity to international partners which would allow for a small experiment to join the mission.

Zhang made the announcement at the Heads of Agencies plenary session at the the 69th International Astronautical Congress (IAC) which opened on Monday in Bremen, Germany.

Chang’e-6 is a backup mission to Chang’e-5, which China plans to launch in 2019 to collect 2 kilograms of samples from a site near Mons Rümker in Oceanus Procellarum in the northwest region of the nearside of the Moon.

If Chang’e-5 is successful, Chang’e-6 could target the lunar south poles or the lunar far side, using a relay satellite launched earlier this year to facilitate a first-ever mission to land on the far side of the Moon, Chang’e-4, set to launch in December.



Scientists working on China's Chang'e-5 reentry vehicle, right, with lander and ascent vehicles in the background. _Framegrab/CCTV_

No launch date was provided for the Chang’e-6 mission but is understood to be scheduled for the early 2020s as part of an expanded Chinese lunar exploration programme that will target the lunar poles.

Citing the IAC motto of ‘involving everyone’, Zhang also announced that the Queqiao relay satellite launched in May to support the Chang’e-4 lander and rover mission would be available to other nations interested in exploring the far side of the Moon.

Zhang became head of the CNSA in May, made his comments through Xu Yansong, Director for International Cooperation for CNSA, who acted as interpreter.

He also stated he had, in recent days, discussed cooperation with the head of Russia’s Roscosmos State Space Corporation Dmitry Rogozin and met with NASA administrator Jim Bridenstine earlier Monday, describing both meetings as very positive.



Chang'e-5 lunar sample return drilling simulation tests, being carried out by the China Academy of Space Technology. _Framegrab/CCTV_

*Chang'e-4 and 5*
The 8-metric-tonne Chang’e-5 probe includes a service module, lander, ascent unit, and a return vehicle. After soft-landing on the Moon and collecting around 2 kilograms of samples, the ascent module will blast off into lunar orbit where it will need to dock with the service module, close to 400,000 kilometers away from Earth. It will launch once the Long March heavy-lift launch vehicle completes a successful return-to-flight, following the failure of the second Long March 5 rocket in July 2017.

The Chang'e-6 spacecraft would have been manufactured at the same time as Chang'e-5, but likely adapted to the later mission profile.

The 10-kilogram allocation for Chang’e-6 would allow at least one instrument or experiment to fly to the Moon. The Chang’e-4 mission is hosting a 3-kg cylindrical container designed and developed with the involvement of 28 Chinese universities and is being described as the first lunar biosphere experiment.

Meanwhile a small camera developed by KACST of Saudi Arabia is on a microsatellite in lunar orbit, launched along with a relay satellite.



The Earth and Moon imaged by a Saudi camera on the Chinese Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B microsatellite. _Harbin Institute of Technology_

The Chang’e-4 Queqiao relay satellite was launched to provide communications for a lander and rover on the lunar far side, which never faces the Earth due to tidal locking.

Queqiao currently orbits around the Earth-Moon Lagrange point 2, one of five libration points in the Earth-Moon system, some 65,000-80,000 kilometres beyond the Moon, from which it can maintain line-of-sight with both the spacecraft on the Moon and tracking stations on the Earth. It also carries the Netherlands-China Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE) was developed by Radboud University in Nijmegen, the Netherlands Institute for Radio Astronomy (ASTRON) and Dutch company Innovative Solutions In Space (ISIS), which will attempt to receive a signal from the cosmic ‘dark ages’.

With a minimum three-year design life, it could facilitate future landings on the lunar far side from China or other nations.



A demonstration of the lissajous/halo orbit orbit to be used by the Queqiao Chang'e-4 relay satellite mission. _CASC_


China invites international cooperation in Chang'e-6 Moon sample return mission | GBTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch commercial new generation retrievable satellite in 2019*
by Andrew Jones Oct 05, 2018 12:28 GERMANY CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM CAST



The Shijian-10 recoverable microgravity space science satellite, recovered in April 2016. _Xinhua_ 

China will launch a commercial new generation retrievable satellite next year which will allow experiments and other payloads to be sent to space and later recovered.

Li Ming, vice president of the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), a satellite and spacecraft maker, presented the spacecraft and its potential uses at a forum at the International Astronautical Congress in Bremen, Germany on Thursday.

Described as an advanced platform for space environment utilisation, the satellite could play an important role in space biology, pharmaceuticals and materials, as well as space science experiments.

The satellite is based on earlier Chinese recoverable satellites named Fanhui Shi Weixing (FSW). The satellites, equipped with cameras, were used for climate, geographical and agricultural ends, including irradiating seeds as part of experiments to increase yield.

The new 3,500 kilogramme satellite can be used in a short-term configuration running on battery power and a long-term version with additional solar arrays. It will be capable of carrying 500-600 kg of recoverable payload. Pricing was stated only as, "affordable and reasonable, according to the present international markets".

CAST is considering around 15 missions with the satellite from 2019 to 2025. The structures, equipment and cables of the return capsule will be reusable, helping to assist with cost and launch cadence. The heat shielding will be replaced for each flight.



The CAST recoverable satellite will, excluding heat shielding, be reusable around 15 times. _Gbtimes/Andrew Jones_

The first spacecraft is currently in phase D of its development, which involves the testing of systems, integration and assembly ahead of a flight to space in 2019.

The satellite will be launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre via Long March 2D launch vehicles, putting the satellite into a near 43 degree inclination orbit of around 340 kilometres. The satellites will likely return near Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia, where China's Shenzhou human spaceflight missions land.

John Horack, professor and Neil Armstrong Chair at Ohio State University, described the development as exciting, placing it in the broader context of space commercialisation efforts.

"It's a great opportunity to explore business value propositions around how do we make money sending things into space, leaving them there, powering them up...the sky's the limit on your imagination on how you use the facility.

"We'll see how it goes. A true business is nothing more than a falsifiable hypothesis in a scientific sense," Horack said, adding that, "we'll see many, many innovations; this just happens to be one".

CAST belongs to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme.

CAST has made and launched 25 recoverable satellites, 11 spacecraft for human spaceflight, and one lunar return capsule - the latter, Chang'e-5, being a 2014 test for a full lunar sample return mission, which is scheduled to launch in 2019.



Chang'e-5 T1 test vehicle "Xiaofei" lands successfully in 2014. _Xinhua_


China to launch commercial new generation retrievable satellite in 2019 | GBTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

CCTV report on CZ-5 Y3 (Third of Long March 5 rocket). It is currently undergoing assembly and test. Would be shipped to Wenchang, Hainan soon after.




















​【国家建设者】雒云云：我为祖国铸利箭_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Micro-satellite ready for blastoff*
By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/8 23:13:40

China's first "software defined" micro-satellite will be launched by the end of November, its development team leader told the Global Times on Monday.

Chen Hongyu's team at the Shanghai-based Chinese Academy of Sciences' Innovation Academy for micro-satellites has so far produced a total of at least eight micro- or nano-satellites for communication, navigation and scientific exploration. 

The launch will take place "by the end of November this year," said Chen, the academy's director. 

The industry buzzword "software defined" in this case relates to being able to use a private computer or even a smartphone to program the tiny satellite's functions.

A micro-satellite weighs less than 100 kilograms, and nano-satellites are under 10 kilograms, according to Science and Technology Daily.

"The function of a single micro- or nano-satellite is limited compared to a normal satellite or space station, while a network of such satellites can have advantages that outweigh the big satellites in certain aspects such as global coverage," Chen said.

More than 300 micro- and nano-satellites weighing less than 50 kilograms blasted off last year including 140 produced by India, Science and Technology Daily reported, referring to data from aerospace engineering firm SpaceWorks.

"Among all micro- and nano- satellites worldwide as of April 8, 2018, 58.7 percent were from the United States and 24.6 percent from European countries, while China occupied only 2.6 percent," Wu Shufan, professor at Shanghai Jiao Tong University was quoted as saying by the official newspaper of the Ministry of Science and Technology.

Micro- and nano-satellites will grow to occupy more than 10 percent of all satellites in the next five years as the industry enters a "golden period for development," Wu said.

The academy successfully launched an SF-1 micro-satellite on September 29, according to a document sent by the academy to Global Times on Monday.

SF-1 is the first of a 120 communication and navigation micro-satellite constellation which would cover the Earth. 

The comparatively low cost of micro-satellites makes them a feasible business for private Chinese companies.

Beijing-based company Commsat plans to launch seven 100 kilograms satellites by the end of 2018. 

The company also plans to send four more in 2019 and another 72 in 2021, according to a document sent by Commsat to Global Times on Monday.

Small satellites also have drawbacks.

"Unlike big spacecraft, smaller satellites are quantity-driven, especially some mini- satellites, and can quickly run out of power and become space trash," Jiao Weixin, a space science professor at Peking University told the Global Times on Monday.

The research institutes and companies should "take the space environment into consideration while developing smaller satellites," Jiao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*European astronauts learning Chinese for China cooperation: ESA chief*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-08 21:01:04|Editor: xuxin




BERLIN, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- Jan Woerner, director general of the European Space Agency (ESA), has said that ESA welcomes more cooperation with China's space program, and several European astronauts are now learning Chinese for preparation.

"I am very much in favor of international collaboration, and China is part of this world," Woerner told Xinhua, who added that Europe and China have a lot of cooperation in space science, and astronauts from both sides have done some training together in China.

Matthias Maurer, an ESA astronaut with German nationality, told Xinhua earlier that he had learnt Chinese for over six years, and said that he hoped to fly work with astronauts from China and other countries in the Chinese manned space station, which was planned to be completed around 2022.

"Besides Matthias, several of our astronauts are learning Chinese, It's a kind of preparation," said Woerner.

China and EU signed an agreement in 2015 concerning the cooperation in manned space program, stipulating that the period from 2015 to 2017 was the stage of technological exchanges, and the two sides take part in each other's astronauts' training programs.

Woerner said ESA is also discussing about using Chinese manned spacecraft Shenzhou to send European astronauts into space in the future.

"Although it is not on the agenda, it's a possibility," said Woerner.

Zhang Kejian, deputy minister of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology of China, and head of the China National Space Administration, said at the International Astronautical Congress in Bremen that China is willing to cooperate with other countries in space program.

Zhang also noted that Chang'e-6, China's second sample return lunar mission, will provide 10 kg of payloads on the orbiter and lander for international partners, an invitation for cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Gravitational wave satellite launch plans*
China Plus Published: 2018-10-09 13:39:40

China's domestic gravitational wave research project, "Tianqin," is likely to launch high-orbit satellites to detect gravitational waves by 2030, reports the Guangzhou Daily.



The collision of two black holes detected for the first time by the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-wave Observatory, is seen in the still image from a computer simulation released in Washington, February 11, 2016. [Photo: VCG]

The plan has been unveiled at a symposium connected to the "Tianqin" program at the Xiangshan Science Conference in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province. More than 20 scientific research institutions and 40 experts from home and abroad attended the symposium.

The "Tianqin" program was launched by Guangzhou-based Sun Yat-sen University in 2015. With an estimated cost of 15 billion yuan (2.2 billion U.S. dollars), Chinese experts say "Tianqin" will be carried out in four stages over the next 15 to 20 years, including the last step of launching three high-orbit satellites to detect gravitational waves.

The U.S.-based Laser Interferometer Gravitational-wave Observatory (LIGO) announced its ground-breaking discovery of gravitational waves in February 2016, which verified the predictions in Albert Einstein's general theory of relativity a century ago. "Tianqin", however, is set to study the gravitational waves in the space, which is different from research made by the U.S. ground-based observatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028566732351397888*Andrew Jones*‏ @AJ_FI 60m 60 minutes ago
> The Moon's Mare Nubium imaged by a student-developed camera (not the Saudi KACST imager) aboard the 47 kg Longjiang-2/DSLWP-B lunar microsatellite launched along with China's Chang'e-4 relay satellite in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BG2BHC




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050045271265153024

*Cees Bassa*‏ @cgbassa
Replying to @cgbassa @tammojan and 
Our precious Earth and the lunar farside as seen with the #DSLWP-B lunar orbiter! This is the full color adjusted image received by radio amateurs, including @radiotelescoop (operated by @tammojan and myself). Commands were created by @bg2bhc and uplinked by Reinhard DK5LA.





11:27 PM - 10 Oct 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch unmanned test flight of next-generation crewed spacecraft in 2019*
by Andrew Jones — October 12, 2018



A scale re-entry module for a next-generation Chinese crewed spacecraft that launched in 2016. Launch of a full-scale model is on tap for 2019. Credit: CASC

HELSINKI — China will perform a first test flight of a full-scale 20-metric ton model of a successor to its Shenzhou spacecraft for human spaceflight next year, a senior official at the craft’s designer said last week.

The next-generation crewed spacecraft will be the payload for the first flight of the Long March 5B launch vehicle, a variant of the Long March 5 and designed for lofting large modules of the planned Chinese Space Station (CSS) into low Earth orbit.

In 2016, China use the first flight of the Long March 7 medium-lift rocket to launch a scale model of a new return module to test re-entry and landing profile for new spacecraft.

“The full model will be tested next year,” Li Ming, vice president of the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), told SpaceNews, and confirmed the mission would include the full spacecraft including re-entry and orbital modules.

“The key issue is to test the new shape and reusable technologies. This capsule will be reused after recovery from space,” Li Ming said at the International Astronautical Congress, held Oct. 1-5 in Bremen, Germany.

The test of the spacecraft will not include environmental controls or systems required to support astronauts, but focus on testing avionics, separation events, heat shielding, parachutes and recovery operations, similar to the mission profile NASA’s Orion flew in 2014 when a Delta 4 heavy rocket sent the unmanned capsule 5,800 kilometers above the Earth to test re-entry systems.

CAST, a major spacecraft and satellite maker under the main contractor for the Chinese space program, is developing the Shenzhou successor to allow astronauts to move out of low Earth orbit and into deep space, including missions to the moon and Mars.

China currently uses 7.8-ton Shenzhou spacecraft, based on the Soyuz, for trips to low Earth orbit.To go beyond, the next-generation craft will need to handlethe harsher radiation environment of deep space and deal with reentering the Earth’s atmosphere at greater velocities.

Two versions of the new spacecraft are planned, with one having a mass of 14-metric tons and another of 20 tons. They will be capable of carrying four to six astronauts, according to earlier reports.

Li did not offer a timeline for the first crewed flight but stated the craft could also quickly be available for use to for missions to low Earth orbit, including the CSS.

“Once it has finished the demonstrations I think it will be very quick [sic] to use the new generation [spacecraft], because the new generation has reusable abilities…so the government can reduce the cost to fly to the space station,” Li explained.

Li presented at the International Astronautical Congress on the prospects for a next-generation recoverable satellite for commercial use, which will, apart from heat shielding, also be largely reusable. Li told SpaceNews that China’s Tianzhou spacecraft—designed to refuel and deliver cargo to the CSS—will also feature reusable aspects from Tianzhou-3 onwards.

*Long March 5 success required*

The planned 2019 mission will be a valuable test of both the 20-ton spacecraft and the Long March 5B, being developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

If the flight is successful, the new launch vehicle could be cleared to launch the first module of the CSS in 2020.

The Long March 5B will also be human rated and is currently part of the early planning for potential crewed missions to the moon in the 2030s.



The third Long March 5 components at a facility in Tianjin, north China, in October 2018. Credit: CCTV/frame grab

The tentative mission concept would involve launch of a spacecraft on a Long March 9 super heavy-lift launcher — currently in its early phases of development with a first flight planned for 2028-2030 — followed by astronauts launching on the next-generation crew spacecraft atop a Long March 5B. The lunar stack and crewed craft would then rendezvous and dock in low Earth orbit ahead of translunar injection.

The all-clear to proceed with launch of the Long March 5B and crewed spacecraft test mission is dependent on a successful return to flight of the 5-meter-diameter, 57-meter-tall Long March 5.

The Long March 5 suffered a failure in July 2017 traced to a damaged turbo-pump, prompting a redesign of the YF-77 cryogenic first-stage engines.

Footage aired Oct. 6 by China Central Television showed the components of the third Long March 5 undergoing final tests at a facility in Tianjin, north China. The rocket is expected to be shipped out of Tianjin around the end of the month for delivery to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on Hainan island, making launch of the rocket and its near-8-ton Shijian-20 communications satellite payload likely to take place in January.

Progress on China’s plans for a space station, lunar exploration with the Chang’e-5 lunar sample return, and a first independent interplanetary mission—to Mars in 2020—is reliant on a smooth flight.


China to launch unmanned test flight of next-generation crewed spacecraft in 2019 - SpaceNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch first satellite for space-based gravitational wave detection next year*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-14 19:40:22|Editor: Yang Yi




BEIJING, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its first satellite to test the technologies of the space-based gravitational wave detection program "Tianqin" by the end of 2019.

The program Tianqin, meaning "harp in sky," was initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in south China's Guangdong Province in 2015. It will consist of three satellites forming an equilateral triangle around the earth.

"It's like a harp in space. If the gravitational waves come, the 'harp's strings" will be plucked," said Luo Jun, president of the Sun Yat-sen University and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, at a conference held recently in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong Province.

The detection will be based on high-precision laser interferometry technology to measure the changes of the distances and locations of the three satellites, according to Luo.

Gravitational waves are "ripples" in the fabric of space-time caused by some of the most violent and energetic processes in the universe. Albert Einstein predicted the existence of gravitational waves in 1916 in his general theory of relativity.

The first-ever discovery of gravitational waves by the American Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO), announced in February 2016, has encouraged scientists worldwide to accelerate their research.

Different from LIGO, the space-based probes will be used to detect gravitational waves at much lower frequencies, which are generated by the merging of massive or supermassive black holes, scientists say.

The European Space Agency has also launched a space-based gravitational wave detection program, the "Laser Interferometer Space Antenna" project.

Luo admitted that although China had achieved some breakthrough results in the detection technology, there was still a huge gap to realize the space-based detection of gravitational waves.

Laser-ranging is one of the necessary technologies for detection. China accomplished its first successful laser-ranging between earth and the moon in January this year.

The relay satellite of China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe, launched in May this year, carries a reflector developed by the Sun Yat-sen University, and is expected to extend laser-ranging to a record distance of 460,000 km in 2019.

Scientists from Germany, Italy and Russia have expressed their willingness to cooperate with China in gravitational wave detection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chengdu to launch "artificial moon" in 2020*
(People's Daily Online) 09:06, October 16, 2018





Southwestern China’s city of Chengdu plans to launch its illumination satellite, also known as the “artificial moon”, in 2020, according to Wu Chunfeng, chairman of Chengdu Aerospace Science and Technology Microelectronics System Research Institute Co., Ltd.

Wu made the remarks at a national mass innovation and entrepreneurship activity held in Chengdu on Oct. 10.

The illumination satellite is designed to complement the moon at night. Wu introduced that the brightness of the “artificial moon” is eight times that of the real moon, and will be bright enough to replace street lights.

The satellite will be able to light an area with a diameter of 10 to 80 kilometers, while the precise illumination range can be controlled within a few dozen meters.

The idea of the "artificial moon" came from a French artist, who imagined hanging a necklace made of mirrors above the earth, which could reflect sunshine through the streets of Paris all year round.

The testing of the illumination satellite started years ago, and now the technology has finally matured, explained Wu.

Some people expressed concern that the lights reflected from space could have adverse effects on the daily routine of certain animals and astronomical observation.

Kang Weimin, director of the Institute of Optics, School of Aerospace, Harbin Institute of Technology, explained that the light of the satellite is similar to a dusk-like glow, so it should not affect animals’ routines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 今天 12:29 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 天舟可在重复使用货运飞船。航天爱好者网


Tianzhou reusable unmanned cargo spacecraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Mainland, HK cooperate on space telescope to search for dark matter*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-18 16:04:03|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Scientists and space engineers from Chinese mainland and Hong Kong are working together on a space telescope to search for the mysterious dark matter in galaxy clusters about 300 million light years away.

The space telescope, with a detector like the eye of a lobster, has been named HKU No.1, and is expected to be sent into space in 2019.

It is a joint project of the University of Hong Kong (HKU), Nanjing University, Beijing Institute of Space Mechanics and Electricity under the China Academy of Space Technology and two commercial space companies in Beijing.

Inspired by the structure of a lobster eye, U.S. scientists invented the focusing technology in the late 1970s. Its biggest advantage is its wide-angle vision.

Many laboratories around the world have made lobster-eye probes to detect X-rays in space, but none has been sent into orbit.

Su Yun, director of the R&D center at the Beijing Institute of Space Mechanics and Electricity, said the institute started to develop a lobster-eye X-ray focusing detector in 2013, and made breakthroughs in the core technology at the end of 2015. In 2016, HKU and other organizations supported the application of the technology in space astronomy.

Astronomical observations show all the known matters account for only about 5 percent of the universe, while 95 percent of the universe is made up of dark matter and dark energy.

Regarded as the two "dark clouds" over the 21st Century physics, dark matter and dark energy are at the frontier of basic physics and cosmology.

What is dark matter? There are many hypotheses.

China launched the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), nicknamed Wukong or Monkey King, at the end of 2015 to detect the high-energy electrons and gamma rays in space, which might be generated in the process of annihilation or decay of dark matter.

"If we compare the signals that DAMPE is looking for as the 'prime suspect' of dark matter, then our lobster-eye telescope is going to investigate another 'suspect' which is the sterile neutrino," said Su Meng, deputy director of the HKU Laboratory for Space Research.

The satellite will also be used to study the hot gas in rich galaxy clusters, observe comets in the solar system and explore the interaction of the solar wind with the earth's magnetosphere, said Su Meng.

Quentin Parker, associate dean of the HKU faculty of science, said the broad mission scope is highly interdisciplinary. It effectively combines the fields of astronomy, earth science and planetary science. The potential science dividend and impact of this satellite is cutting edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chengdu to launch "artificial moon" in 2020*
> (People's Daily Online) 09:06, October 16, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwestern China’s city of Chengdu plans to launch its illumination satellite, also known as the “artificial moon”, in 2020, according to Wu Chunfeng, chairman of Chengdu Aerospace Science and Technology Microelectronics System Research Institute Co., Ltd.
> 
> Wu made the remarks at a national mass innovation and entrepreneurship activity held in Chengdu on Oct. 10.
> 
> The illumination satellite is designed to complement the moon at night. Wu introduced that the brightness of the “artificial moon” is eight times that of the real moon, and will be bright enough to replace street lights.
> 
> The satellite will be able to light an area with a diameter of 10 to 80 kilometers, while the precise illumination range can be controlled within a few dozen meters.
> 
> The idea of the "artificial moon" came from a French artist, who imagined hanging a necklace made of mirrors above the earth, which could reflect sunshine through the streets of Paris all year round.
> 
> The testing of the illumination satellite started years ago, and now the technology has finally matured, explained Wu.
> 
> Some people expressed concern that the lights reflected from space could have adverse effects on the daily routine of certain animals and astronomical observation.
> 
> Kang Weimin, director of the Institute of Optics, School of Aerospace, Harbin Institute of Technology, explained that the light of the satellite is similar to a dusk-like glow, so it should not affect animals’ routines.


*Man-made moon to shed light on Chengdu in 2020*
By Zhang Zhihao | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-19 08:18





An astronomer stargazes ahead of the supermoon on Sept 27, 2015 in Brighton, England. [Photo/VCG]​
China's space industry is preparing to launch the world's first artificial moon to help with urban illumination at night, a leading scientist said.

China plans to put an artificial moon in orbit above Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan by 2020. If the launch proves successful, three more such objects will be launched in 2022, Wu Chunfeng, head of Tian Fu New Area Science Society in Chengdu, told China Daily in an exclusive interview on Thursday.

The artificial moon will have a reflective coating that can deflect sunlight back to Earth, similar to how the moon shines, he said.

The man-made moon is essentially an illumination satellite designed to complement the moon at night, though it is predicted to be eight times brighter, the scientist added.

This is due to the object's planned orbit about 500 kilometers above Earth－much closer than the 380,000-km distance to the moon, Wu said.

"But this is not enough to light up the entire night sky," he said. "Its expected brightness, in the eyes of humans, is around one-fifth of normal streetlights."

The location and brightness of the light beam can be changed, and its coverage accuracy can fall within a few dozen meters, he said.

The artificial moon might replace some streetlights in the urban area, thus conserving energy.

Wu estimated Chengdu could save around 1.2 billion ($174 million) yuan in electricity annually if the artificial moon illuminated 50 sq km of the city.

Meanwhile, the extra light can shine into disaster zones during blackouts, thus aiding relief and rescue efforts, he added.

The mirrors can be adjusted for luminosity, and can be completely turned off when needed. However, less light from the satellite will reach the ground if the sky is overcast.

"The first moon will be mostly experimental, but the three moons in 2022 will be the real deal with great civic and commercial potential," Wu said.

The three new man-made moons can take turns reflecting sunlight as they will not always be in the best position relative to the sun, and together they can illuminate an area of around 3,600 to 6,400 sq km on Earth for 24 hours if desired, he said.

Wu said several notable universities and institutes, including Harbin Institute of Technology and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, have evaluated the man-made moon project and given it their approval for trial and demonstration.

Despite the approval, Wu was quick to point out some criticism of the project, including fear of detrimental physiological consequences for people and animals, in which the absence of regular alternations between night and day would disrupt various metabolic patterns, including sleep.

"We will only conduct our tests in an uninhabited desert, so our light beams will not interfere with any people or Earth-based space observation equipment," he said. "When the satellite is in operation, people will see only a bright star above, and not a giant moon as imagined."

However, Wu stressed that much work still needs to be done, both in terms of scientific feasibility and business models, to tap into the full potential of China's artificial moons.

He said China, Russia, the United States, Japan and European countries are all looking to capitalize on harnessing energy from space, and reflecting mirrors have been in the discussion for some time.

In 1999, Russia tried sending a 25-meter diameter space mirror, under the project named Banner, into space. The project aimed to redirect sunlight onto Russian cities, but the space mirror misfired at launch and the entire project was soon canceled due to budget issues, according to the New York Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE), a joint CAS and European Space Agency mission, will pioneer a new technique for imaging Earth's magnetosphere. Previous satellites have made point measurements as they traveled through the magnetosphere. But scientists recently learned that collisions between particles of the solar wind and stray particles of Earth's atmosphere produce low energy x-rays that light up the magnetosphere. By watching these x-rays, SMILE will capture its dynamic behavior.


*China-ESA SMILE spacecraft to launch on Vega-C in 2021 | SpaceTech Asia*
By Deyana Goh - October 22, 2018




Image courtesy of China's National Space Science Center, CAS.​
Between October 10-12, scientists from China’s space programme and the European Space Agency (ESA) conducted a review of China-ESA joint mission SMILE. During the review, they confirmed that the SMILE spacecraft will be launched in 2021 on Arianespace’s upcoming Vega-C rocket, after choosing between the Soyuz, Ariane 6, and Vega-C.

The review took place at the European Aerospace Technology Center (ESTEC), where the mission requirements and systems were analyzed, ensuring they meet the mission’s scientific objectives – to study the Earth’s magnetosphere, and deepen our understanding of the Sun-Earth relationship.

SMILE (Solar-wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer) is the first mission since the early 1990s with such deep China-ESA collaboration, where both parties are jointly designing, implementing, launching, and operating a spacecraft together. SMILE was selected after ESA and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) issued a joint call for mission concepts in 2015, with a feasibility study beginning in 2016.

The SMILE spacecraft will have a liftoff mass of approximately 2,000kg, and will consist of a 3.15-m-high platform built by CAS, and a payload module designed by ESA for the Vega C. After launch, it will be placed in a highly-elliptical, inclined orbit (HEO), at a maximum height of 121,000 km above the Earth – nearly a third of the way to the Moon at apogee. From this vantage point, SMILE will be able to capture images of the boundary of the Earth’s magnetic field.

SMILE will carry four payloads – (a) a Soft X-ray Imager developed by the University of Leicester, UK, along with other institutions in Europe, (b) an UltraViolet Imager jointly developed by institutions in China, Belgium, and Canada, (c) a Light Ion Analyser by institutions in China and the UK, and (d) a Magnetometer by CAS and the Austrian Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Saturday, October 21, 2017, 10:36
> *Chinese-French satellite nearly ready*
> By Jiang Chenglong
> 
> 
> 
> This image obtained from the official website of the Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales (CENS) shows an artist's rendition of the deployed CFOSAT spacecraft in orbit.
> 
> Chinese and French space scientists are working in Beijing on the final assembly of their first jointly developed satellite, which is scheduled to be launched in the second half of 2018 to assist in oceanographical research.
> 
> Based on China's CAST 2000 satellite platform, which has been applied to dozens of satellites successfully, the China-France Oceanography Satellite, known as CFOSAT, will be equipped with two major high-tech instruments - French-developed surface waves investigation and monitoring radar and Chinese-developed wind scatterometer.
> 
> *Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology*
> 
> *Daniele Hauser,*
> director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France​
> The China National Space Administration said in a news release that the French-developed parts were delivered on time to their Chinese partner in August and the two nations' science teams are working together on the final assembly in Beijing.
> 
> "After the assembly, we will run a series of tests in different simulated environments similar to those in space in terms of temperature, vacuum and radiation," said Wang Hui, deputy director of the Beijing Institute of Spacecraft Environment Engineering.
> 
> The satellite is expected to be launched in the latter half of next year in China and will operate at an orbit 500 kilometers above Earth for three years, according to the administration.
> 
> *ALSO READ: China's new-generation weather satellite put into service*
> 
> The satellite is tasked with detecting the wind and waves on the ocean's surface and helping analyze their effect on the air-sea interface, which will enhance what is known about climate change.
> 
> Daniele Hauser, director of Laboratoire Atmospheres, Milieux, Observations Spatiales in France, said the satellite will observe the wind and waves in both normal and extreme weather conditions.
> 
> "Unlike others, it can measure the wind and waves at the same time, which relies on two countries' most advanced technology," she said.
> 
> *READ MORE: Breakthroughs confirm China's rise as a global high-tech player*
> 
> The wind and wave data collected by the satellite will be extremely significant for an exact marine meteorological forecast, which will benefit sea transportation, marine pollution prevention and the yacht industry, according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> Huang Yaohui, deputy chief commander on Chinese side of the project, said, "The data gathered by the satellite will be shared by both China and France."
> 
> The CFOSAT program started in 2009.
> 
> "Both Chinese and French side have utilized their rich experience and developed this satellite with a number of world-leading technologies," said Wang Lili, chief designer of the satellite at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.


October 22, 2018*
Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans*

The French-Chinese CFOSat satellite will be launched on Monday 29 October atop a Chinese Long March 2C vehicle from the Jiuquan launch base in Inner Mongolia. This science mission to study ocean surface winds and waves is the first joint project pursued under French-Chinese space cooperation. Developed by CNES and the China National Space Administration (CNSA), the satellite will carry two radar instruments: SWIM (Surface Waves Investigation and Monitoring), developed by France, which will survey the length, height and direction of waves; and SCAT (wind SCATterometer), developed by China, which will measure the strength and direction of winds. The two instruments will enable measurements of winds and waves to be acquired simultaneously for the first time. CFOSat will thus characterize the dynamics of waves and how they interact with surface winds more comprehensively than ever before.​
The CFOSat mission has been designed to gain new insights into ocean surface characteristics (winds and waves) and their impacts on the atmosphere-ocean exchanges that play a key role in the climate system. It will shed new light on the hitherto poorly understood role of waves in the lower layers of the atmosphere, the ocean surface and polar sea ice. Complementing other current Earth remote-sensing satellites, CFOSat will deliver crucial observations for atmospheric and sea-state forecasting and digital modelling of the coupled ocean-atmosphere system. The satellite will also provide precise data on deep-sea wave conditions, which have a bearing on the impact of waves on coastal areas.

The French scientific community is closely involved in the CFOSat mission through two research laboratories attached to the national scientific research centre CNRS: the LATMOS atmospheres, environments and space observations laboratory (CNRS/UVSQ/SU) and the LOPS physical and space oceanography laboratory (CNRS/IRD/Ifremer/UBO), which came up with the concept for the SWIM instrument, the first rotating-beam scatterometer of its kind. The instrument was developed by Thales Alenia Space with CNES oversight. French teams will task and monitor the SWIM instrument from the mission centre at the Toulouse Space Centre.

In recent years, LATMOS, LOPS and teams at the national weather service Meteo-France have been conducting research in readiness to use data collected by SWIM and SCAT—on the ocean surface, ocean/atmosphere interactions and severe weather events—and multiplying their efforts to prepare to validate these data for research and applications purposes. The teams have worked closely with industry partners specializing in satellite data processing and validation such as ACRI-ST, CLS and et Ocean Data Lab.

After a month or so checking out the instruments, the mission will be ready to deliver data to science teams at LATMOS, LOPS and the marine forecasting department of Meteo-France, who will then analyse and validate them. Data will be made available to the scientific community after six to seven months.

Looking forward to the launch, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall commented: “CFOSat materializes France and China’s commitment to tackling climate change and is the result of a unique partnership in this domain. CNES and CNRS, through their research laboratories and partners, are the standard-bearers of France’s excellence in innovative space technologies which, combined with China’s technological expertise, makes CFOSat such a unique satellite that is set to improve our knowledge and our ability to forecast climate phenomena between the ocean and atmosphere more accurately.”

Antoine Petit, Chairman & CEO of CNRS, the French national scientific research centre, added: “With the CFOSat satellite, scientists can look forward to new and original insights into ocean surface winds and waves that will inform their research into ocean and atmosphere processes. Teams at CNRS and CNES have been working to prepare this space mission for more than 10 years. They are now readying to validate and then use its data in a spirit of international cooperation.”



presse.cnes.fr | Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Alibaba announces space plans for its biggest shopping event*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/22 21:13:40



Pedestrians walk past an advertisement for the Tmall 11.11 online shopping festival at a subway station in Beijing File photo: IC

Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group on Monday announced its space plans for the forthcoming November 11 sales event.

In an attempt to improve online-to-offline integration during the annual shopping event, the company is set to loft a mini space station known as Candy Tin and a Tmall International communications satellite around this year's Singles' Day, according to a statement Alibaba sent to the Global Times on Monday. 

The e-commerce company is also banking on its space plans to work with scientific research institutions, for relevant space technologies and autonomous driving technologies to be translated into real-world applications. The cost of the launch was not disclosed. 

Doubts remain over the actual significance of the launch. There is no apparent link between the launch and an improvement in the buying experience, Liu Dingding, a Beijing-based industry analyst, told the Global Times on Monday.

"For the time being, it seems to be much of a publicity stunt," Liu said, noting however it remains to be seen whether Alibaba - which has announced a $15 billion global R&D initiative called DAMO Academy - would consider incorporating new technologies into its space actions.

This is not the first time that Alibaba has revealed its space ambitions. In September 2016, the company's daily deals site - juhuasuan.com - announced plans to launch the world's first e-commerce satellite to allow for satellite data to be used in agriculture. Through the satellite providing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data, consumers are supposed to be provided with the world's best vegetables. 

The report said Juhuasuan.com plans to provide consumers with the world's best vegetables after analyzing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data provided by satellites.

The company's space moves, which are an example of domestic internet companies' expansion into the commercial space sector, are still lagging larger steps toward space being taken by their global counterparts. 

For example, Google and Fidelity Investments invested $1 billion in SpaceX, the private rocket company founded by Tesla CEO Elon Musk, in 2015. SpaceX and satellite internet start-up OneWeb, also US-based, are now racing to build space-based internet. 

Amazon's space venture Blue Origin, founded in 2000, is reportedly working on low-cost infrastructure intended to reduce the cost of space travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

_10/23/2018 11:00_
*Weighing planets and asteroids
Norbert Junkes Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
Max-Planck-Institut für Radioastronomie*

_A team of scientists from the `International Pulsar Timing Array’ consortium, led by researchers from the Max Planck Institute for Radio Astronomy in Bonn, Germany, has used pulsar timing data to measure the masses of the dwarf-planet Ceres and other asteroids. The result for the mass of Ceres is 1.3% of the mass of the Earth’s moon. The team has also measured the masses of the major planets of the solar system with much improved precision than a past study and demonstrated how pulsar-timing data can be used to explore unknown massive objects orbiting the Sun._​
Solar system bodies can be weighed based on corrections astronomers make to signals from pulsars, small spinning stars that emit regular ‘flashes’ of radio waves. This technique, which was first published in 2010 by a team of researchers led by David Champion from the Max Planck Institute for Radio Astronomy (MPIfR), relies on the precise timing of signals from an array of millisecond pulsars. Astronomers observe the beamed radiation millisecond pulsars emit as ‘flashing’, periodical signals, much like one would observe from a lighthouse. Unlike lighthouses, however, these celestial objects rotate with tremendous speeds, with periods down to a few milliseconds, and are the most stable rotators known in the Universe. The largest radio telescopes are needed to resolving these weak signals.

“Using sophisticated models of their rotation we can predict the arrival time of the pulses of millisecond-pulsars to within a couple hundreds of nanoseconds over decades. This allows us to use them as accurate celestial clocks for a number of applications”, says Nicolas Caballero of the MPIfR, now working at the Kavli Institute for Astronomy and Astrophysics at Peking University, the leading author of the publication.

The motion of the Earth around the Sun makes it complicated to directly use the recorded pulse times-of-arrival at the telescope. Astronomers circumvent this problem by recalculating the times-of-arrival to a common reference frame, namely the centre of mass of the entire solar system, the so-called “the solar-system barycentre”.

“We rely on the work of our colleagues working in planetary astronomy, which uses a wealth of data, including data from spacecraft fly-bys, to create solar-system ephemerides that describes orbits of the planets, moons and asteroids”, says Nicolas Caballero.

If the ephemeris uses an incorrect mass this would result in an offset in the location of the barycentre and, in turn, periodic delays and advances in the expected arrival time of pulses from pulsars.

Using the latest published data by the ‘International Pulsar Timing Array’ (IPTA), pulsar astronomers have managed to improve the general sensitivity to such mass errors by an order of magnitude by comparison to the original study in 2010.

At the distance of the asteroid belt lying between Mars and Jupiter, the data are sensitive to masses of just 0.0003% of the Earth’s mass.

“If someone were to remove from Jupiter a mass equivalent to just about a tenth of the Earth’s oceans, we would start to see periodic oscillations in our IPTA data”, says Yanjun Guo, student at the Kavli Institute in Beijing and co-author of the paper. “This has allowed us to independently measure the mass of the most massive objects in the asteroid belt”, she continues.

Ceres, recently reclassified as a dwarf planet, is the most massive object in the asteroid belt. The analysis determined its mass to be 4.4 × 10-10 times the solar mass or only 1.3% of the mass of the Moon. The precision is only an order of magnitude below the current best estimates. The study presents such mass measurements for another four asteroids.

“Being able to probe the masses of Ceres and massive asteroids shows the improvements in precision and sensitivity of our observations”, says David Champion.

While spacecraft like NASA’s Dawn which is now providing in-situ measurements of the
gravity fields of Ceres and the asteroid Vesta can further improve the solar system ephemeris, pulsar timing results will also continue to improve over time, both due to increased data precision that new radio telescopes will offer, and due to the extended time-span of the accumulated data sets.

“The current data set is about two decades long, and is the product of painstaking and uninterrupted work over many decades. The work of hundreds of scientists and engineers is behind the continued success of pulsar timing research”, explains Michael Kramer, head of the Fundamental Physics in Radio Astronomy research department at MPIfR and also co-author of the paper.

The study went beyond measuring the mass of known planets and asteroids. Implementing a method published earlier in an article led by Yanjun Guo, the international consortium searched for unknown masses which are unmodelled by the ephemeris and placed upper limits on the mass of any such object possibly in orbit around the Sun.

“It is a pilot study and we only considered unknown bodies in unperturbed, eccentric orbits. Nevertheless, it shows the exciting possibilities that pulsar timing offers to study the solar system, and impose restrictions on the parameters of theoretically proposed objects, from anything ranging from Planet Nine, to dark matter in the solar neighbourhood”, concludes Yanjun Guo.

---------------------------------------------------

The authors of the paper are R. N. Caballero, Y. J. Guo, K. J. Lee, P. Lazarus, D. J. Champion, G. Desvignes, M. Kramer, K. Plant, Z. Arzoumanian, M. Bailes, C. G. Bassa, N. D. R. Bhat, A. Brazier, M. Burgay, S. Burke-Spolaor, S. J. Chamberlin, S. Chatterjee, I. Cognard, J. M. Cordes, S. Dai, P. Demorest, T. Dolch, R. D. Ferdman, E. Fonseca, J. R. Gair, N. Garver-Daniels, P. Gentile, M. E. Gonzalez, E. Graikou, L. Guillemot, G. Hobbs, G. H. Janssen, R. Karuppusamy, M. J. Keith, M. Kerr, M. T. Lam, P. D. Lasky, T. J. W. Lazio, L. Levin, K. Liu, A. N. Lommen, D. R. Lorimer, R. S. Lynch, D. R. Madison, R. N. Manchester, J.W. McKee, M. A. McLaughlin, S. T. McWilliams, C. M. F. Mingarelli, D. J. Nice, S. Oslowski, N. T. Palliyaguru, T. T. Pennucci, B. B. P. Perera, D. Perrodin, A. Possenti, S. M. Ransom, D. J. Reardon, S. A. Sanidas, A. Sesana, G. Shaifullah, R. M. Shannon, X. Siemens, J. Simon, R. Spiewak, I. Stairs, B. Stappers, D. R. Stinebring, K. Stovall, J. K. Swiggum, S. R. Taylor, G. Theureau, C. Tiburzi, L. Toomey, R. van Haasteren, W. van Straten, J. P. W. Verbiest, J. B. Wang, X. J. Zhu and W. W. Zhu.

MPIfR authors with first or second affiliation include Nicolas Caballero, the first author, and also Kejia Lee, Patrick Lazarus, David Champion, Gregory Desvignes, Michael Kramer, Eleni Graikou, Ramesh Karuppusamy, Kuo Liu, James McKee, Chiara Mingarelli, Stefan Oslowski, Caterina Tiburzi and Joris Verbiest.



Weighing planets and asteroids | Informationsdienst Wissenschaft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Details of future space station revealed*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-24 07:21



The prototype of the core module of China's first manned space station is seen at a research facility. The space station is expected to be operational around 2022. CHINA DAILY

The China Manned Space Agency made public on Tuesday some technical specifications of the core module of the country's future manned space station.

The core module, Tianhe, or Harmony of Heavens, will have three parts: the connecting section, life-support and control section, and resources section, the agency said in a statement at the Fifth Manned Space Conference, which opened on Tuesday in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.

The module will be equipped with three docking hatches reserved for visiting manned or cargo spacecraft and two berthing locations used to connect with space laboratories. There will also be a hatch for astronauts' extravehicular activities, the statement said.

The core module will be 16.6 meters long with a diameter of 4.2 meters. It will be central to the space station's operations, as astronauts will live there and control the entire station from inside it. The module will also be capable of hosting scientific experiments.

Chinese engineers are building a prototype of the core module, and construction of the core module is scheduled to start around year's end, the agency said.

China will start putting together its first manned space station around 2020, according to government plans. First, a Long March 5B heavy-lift rocket, which is being developed by Chinese scientists, will put the station's core module into orbit that year. Next, about four manned spaceflights will be made to send astronauts to assemble the station.

The space station is expected to be fully operational around 2022. It is set to operate for about 15 years, according to the China Academy of Space Technology, developer of the station.

In 2024, it will become the world's only space station if the United States-led International Space Station is retired that year as planned.

The multimodule station, named Tiangong, or Heavenly Palace, will be composed mainly of three parts－a core module attached to two space labs－having a combined weight of more than 90 metric tons, the academy said.

The station will be able to carry more than 10 tons of scientific and experimental equipment. It will have 26 internal payload cabinets, 67 external hatches designed to dock with medium-sized extravehicular apparatuses and four external points for towing large instruments, according to designers.

In late May, the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs and China Manned Space Agency jointly published their first announcement inviting scientists from around the world to submit their research proposals for a chance to conduct their own experiments on board the Chinese space station.

China also has announced that it welcomes foreign astronauts on its space station and has trained two European astronauts in sea survival, which is necessary for the space station mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches HY-2B marine satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-25 09:36:44|Editor: Yang Yi




TAIYUAN, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new marine satellite into orbit Thursday morning.

A Long March-4B rocket carrying the HY-2B satellite took off at 6:57 a.m. from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The HY-2B is an ocean dynamic satellite, which will form a network with the subsequent HY-2C and HY-2D for maritime environmental monitoring.

Thursday's launch was the 288th by the Long March rocket series.























​


JSCh said:


> *Alibaba announces space plans for its biggest shopping event*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/22 21:13:40
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestrians walk past an advertisement for the Tmall 11.11 online shopping festival at a subway station in Beijing File photo: IC
> 
> Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba Group on Monday announced its space plans for the forthcoming November 11 sales event.
> 
> In an attempt to improve online-to-offline integration during the annual shopping event, the company is set to loft a mini space station known as Candy Tin and a Tmall International communications satellite around this year's Singles' Day, according to a statement Alibaba sent to the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> The e-commerce company is also banking on its space plans to work with scientific research institutions, for relevant space technologies and autonomous driving technologies to be translated into real-world applications. The cost of the launch was not disclosed.
> 
> Doubts remain over the actual significance of the launch. There is no apparent link between the launch and an improvement in the buying experience, Liu Dingding, a Beijing-based industry analyst, told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> "For the time being, it seems to be much of a publicity stunt," Liu said, noting however it remains to be seen whether Alibaba - which has announced a $15 billion global R&D initiative called DAMO Academy - would consider incorporating new technologies into its space actions.
> 
> This is not the first time that Alibaba has revealed its space ambitions. In September 2016, the company's daily deals site - juhuasuan.com - announced plans to launch the world's first e-commerce satellite to allow for satellite data to be used in agriculture. Through the satellite providing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data, consumers are supposed to be provided with the world's best vegetables.
> 
> The report said Juhuasuan.com plans to provide consumers with the world's best vegetables after analyzing agricultural cultivation and harvesting data provided by satellites.
> 
> The company's space moves, which are an example of domestic internet companies' expansion into the commercial space sector, are still lagging larger steps toward space being taken by their global counterparts.
> 
> For example, Google and Fidelity Investments invested $1 billion in SpaceX, the private rocket company founded by Tesla CEO Elon Musk, in 2015. SpaceX and satellite internet start-up OneWeb, also US-based, are now racing to build space-based internet.
> 
> Amazon's space venture Blue Origin, founded in 2000, is reportedly working on low-cost infrastructure intended to reduce the cost of space travel.


Payload of Alibaba also piggyback on this launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch unmanned test flight of next-generation crewed spacecraft in 2019*
> by Andrew Jones — October 12, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> A scale re-entry module for a next-generation Chinese crewed spacecraft that launched in 2016. Launch of a full-scale model is on tap for 2019. Credit: CASC
> 
> HELSINKI — China will perform a first test flight of a full-scale 20-metric ton model of a successor to its Shenzhou spacecraft for human spaceflight next year, a senior official at the craft’s designer said last week.
> 
> The next-generation crewed spacecraft will be the payload for the first flight of the Long March 5B launch vehicle, a variant of the Long March 5 and designed for lofting large modules of the planned Chinese Space Station (CSS) into low Earth orbit.
> 
> In 2016, China use the first flight of the Long March 7 medium-lift rocket to launch a scale model of a new return module to test re-entry and landing profile for new spacecraft.
> 
> “The full model will be tested next year,” Li Ming, vice president of the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), told SpaceNews, and confirmed the mission would include the full spacecraft including re-entry and orbital modules.
> 
> “The key issue is to test the new shape and reusable technologies. This capsule will be reused after recovery from space,” Li Ming said at the International Astronautical Congress, held Oct. 1-5 in Bremen, Germany.
> 
> The test of the spacecraft will not include environmental controls or systems required to support astronauts, but focus on testing avionics, separation events, heat shielding, parachutes and recovery operations, similar to the mission profile NASA’s Orion flew in 2014 when a Delta 4 heavy rocket sent the unmanned capsule 5,800 kilometers above the Earth to test re-entry systems.
> 
> CAST, a major spacecraft and satellite maker under the main contractor for the Chinese space program, is developing the Shenzhou successor to allow astronauts to move out of low Earth orbit and into deep space, including missions to the moon and Mars.
> 
> China currently uses 7.8-ton Shenzhou spacecraft, based on the Soyuz, for trips to low Earth orbit.To go beyond, the next-generation craft will need to handlethe harsher radiation environment of deep space and deal with reentering the Earth’s atmosphere at greater velocities.
> 
> Two versions of the new spacecraft are planned, with one having a mass of 14-metric tons and another of 20 tons. They will be capable of carrying four to six astronauts, according to earlier reports.
> 
> Li did not offer a timeline for the first crewed flight but stated the craft could also quickly be available for use to for missions to low Earth orbit, including the CSS.
> 
> “Once it has finished the demonstrations I think it will be very quick [sic] to use the new generation [spacecraft], because the new generation has reusable abilities…so the government can reduce the cost to fly to the space station,” Li explained.
> 
> Li presented at the International Astronautical Congress on the prospects for a next-generation recoverable satellite for commercial use, which will, apart from heat shielding, also be largely reusable. Li told SpaceNews that China’s Tianzhou spacecraft—designed to refuel and deliver cargo to the CSS—will also feature reusable aspects from Tianzhou-3 onwards.
> 
> *Long March 5 success required*
> 
> The planned 2019 mission will be a valuable test of both the 20-ton spacecraft and the Long March 5B, being developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).
> 
> If the flight is successful, the new launch vehicle could be cleared to launch the first module of the CSS in 2020.
> 
> The Long March 5B will also be human rated and is currently part of the early planning for potential crewed missions to the moon in the 2030s.
> 
> 
> 
> The third Long March 5 components at a facility in Tianjin, north China, in October 2018. Credit: CCTV/frame grab
> 
> The tentative mission concept would involve launch of a spacecraft on a Long March 9 super heavy-lift launcher — currently in its early phases of development with a first flight planned for 2028-2030 — followed by astronauts launching on the next-generation crew spacecraft atop a Long March 5B. The lunar stack and crewed craft would then rendezvous and dock in low Earth orbit ahead of translunar injection.
> 
> The all-clear to proceed with launch of the Long March 5B and crewed spacecraft test mission is dependent on a successful return to flight of the 5-meter-diameter, 57-meter-tall Long March 5.
> 
> The Long March 5 suffered a failure in July 2017 traced to a damaged turbo-pump, prompting a redesign of the YF-77 cryogenic first-stage engines.
> 
> Footage aired Oct. 6 by China Central Television showed the components of the third Long March 5 undergoing final tests at a facility in Tianjin, north China. The rocket is expected to be shipped out of Tianjin around the end of the month for delivery to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on Hainan island, making launch of the rocket and its near-8-ton Shijian-20 communications satellite payload likely to take place in January.
> 
> Progress on China’s plans for a space station, lunar exploration with the Chang’e-5 lunar sample return, and a first independent interplanetary mission—to Mars in 2020—is reliant on a smooth flight.
> 
> 
> China to launch unmanned test flight of next-generation crewed spacecraft in 2019 - SpaceNews.com


*Manned spacecraft under development*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-26 07:47
















Visitors queue up to try out simulated games in front of a model of Tiangong-2 spacecraft at an aviation exhibition in Kunming, capital of Yunnan province. [Photo/China News Service]

Chinese engineers are developing the nation's second generation of manned spacecraft which will be tasked with servicing the country's space station and participating in manned lunar missions, said a researcher involved with the program.

The new-generation spacecraft, which has yet to be named, will have a new aerodynamic design that will be more streamlined than the Shenzhou series, China's first-generation manned spacecraft family, said Yang Lei, a senior designer at the China Academy of Space Technology, while speaking at the Fifth Manned Space Conference on Wednesday in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.

It will consist of two sections－a re-entry module that will house astronauts and control the entire craft during flight, and a service module that will contain power and propulsion systems, he said.

By comparison, the current Shenzhou-series spacecraft has three modules tasked with re-entry, orbiting and propulsion.

The new spacecraft will be reusable and will adopt a host of advanced technologies such as new heat-resistant materials, non-toxic propellants, human-computer interaction systems and high-performance solar batteries, Yang said, adding that its inner design and equipment layout will be more ergonomically friendly.

Yang said the China Academy of Space Technology has been carrying out experiments and tests on major components of the new spacecraft, and plans to conduct test flights atop the Long March 5B carrier rocket, which is also under development and is scheduled to make its maiden flight in June.

The new spacecraft will be used in China's future space programs including the space station, manned lunar missions and manned deep-space expeditions, he added.

Currently, only China and Russia have manned spacecraft. The United States hasn't had any manned spaceship since 2011 when it retired all space shuttles.

All three space powers are developing new manned spacecraft－the US is building the Orion Multi-Purpose Crew Vehicle, Dragon 2 and CST-100 Starliner, and Russia is working on its Federation spacecraft.

Zhang Hongtai, president of the academy, previously told reporters that the overall capability of the next-generation manned spacecraft will be much broader than that of the Shenzhou series and will be as good as the US and Russian prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

new rockets using cluster of yf-100 engines like falcon 9 design



























next generation manned spacecraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

reusable cargo spacecraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> October 22, 2018
> *Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans*
> 
> The French-Chinese CFOSat satellite will be launched on Monday 29 October atop a Chinese Long March 2C vehicle from the Jiuquan launch base in Inner Mongolia. This science mission to study ocean surface winds and waves is the first joint project pursued under French-Chinese space cooperation. Developed by CNES and the China National Space Administration (CNSA), the satellite will carry two radar instruments: SWIM (Surface Waves Investigation and Monitoring), developed by France, which will survey the length, height and direction of waves; and SCAT (wind SCATterometer), developed by China, which will measure the strength and direction of winds. The two instruments will enable measurements of winds and waves to be acquired simultaneously for the first time. CFOSat will thus characterize the dynamics of waves and how they interact with surface winds more comprehensively than ever before.​
> The CFOSat mission has been designed to gain new insights into ocean surface characteristics (winds and waves) and their impacts on the atmosphere-ocean exchanges that play a key role in the climate system. It will shed new light on the hitherto poorly understood role of waves in the lower layers of the atmosphere, the ocean surface and polar sea ice. Complementing other current Earth remote-sensing satellites, CFOSat will deliver crucial observations for atmospheric and sea-state forecasting and digital modelling of the coupled ocean-atmosphere system. The satellite will also provide precise data on deep-sea wave conditions, which have a bearing on the impact of waves on coastal areas.
> 
> The French scientific community is closely involved in the CFOSat mission through two research laboratories attached to the national scientific research centre CNRS: the LATMOS atmospheres, environments and space observations laboratory (CNRS/UVSQ/SU) and the LOPS physical and space oceanography laboratory (CNRS/IRD/Ifremer/UBO), which came up with the concept for the SWIM instrument, the first rotating-beam scatterometer of its kind. The instrument was developed by Thales Alenia Space with CNES oversight. French teams will task and monitor the SWIM instrument from the mission centre at the Toulouse Space Centre.
> 
> In recent years, LATMOS, LOPS and teams at the national weather service Meteo-France have been conducting research in readiness to use data collected by SWIM and SCAT—on the ocean surface, ocean/atmosphere interactions and severe weather events—and multiplying their efforts to prepare to validate these data for research and applications purposes. The teams have worked closely with industry partners specializing in satellite data processing and validation such as ACRI-ST, CLS and et Ocean Data Lab.
> 
> After a month or so checking out the instruments, the mission will be ready to deliver data to science teams at LATMOS, LOPS and the marine forecasting department of Meteo-France, who will then analyse and validate them. Data will be made available to the scientific community after six to seven months.
> 
> Looking forward to the launch, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall commented: “CFOSat materializes France and China’s commitment to tackling climate change and is the result of a unique partnership in this domain. CNES and CNRS, through their research laboratories and partners, are the standard-bearers of France’s excellence in innovative space technologies which, combined with China’s technological expertise, makes CFOSat such a unique satellite that is set to improve our knowledge and our ability to forecast climate phenomena between the ocean and atmosphere more accurately.”
> 
> Antoine Petit, Chairman & CEO of CNRS, the French national scientific research centre, added: “With the CFOSat satellite, scientists can look forward to new and original insights into ocean surface winds and waves that will inform their research into ocean and atmosphere processes. Teams at CNRS and CNES have been working to prepare this space mission for more than 10 years. They are now readying to validate and then use its data in a spirit of international cooperation.”
> 
> 
> 
> presse.cnes.fr | Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *刚刚，蓝箭航天“朱雀一号”运载火箭总装完毕*
> 
> Today, the "Zhuque-1" (ZQ-1) launch vehicle independently developed by Beijing Landspace Technology Co. Ltd. (Landspace Aerospace) is assembled and is scheduled to be launched in the fourth quarter.


Zhuque-1 is scheduled for China first ever private orbital launch this afternoon.
Picture below from 9ifly.cn forum user 东风快递66 showing the launch site.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Launched at 16:00








​


> 林晓弈
> 10分钟前 来自 航爱网牌Android
> 三级点火后姿态发散了，失败了。


Unfortunately, weibo user 林晓弈 above reported that the mission is a failure. Lost of control after third stage ignition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*“朱雀一号”发射卫星未能入轨_国内新闻_环球网*
2018-10-27 18:48 环球时报—环球网



酒泉卫星发射中心，发射前的“朱雀一号”火箭

　　【环球时报—环球网报道 记者 李司坤】2018年10月27日下午16时，朱雀一号运载火箭在酒泉发射。火箭发射后飞行正常，一二级工作正常，整流罩分离正常，三级出现异常，蓝箭航天正组织进行技术原因分析，如有更多情况公司会向外界及时通报。



酒泉卫星发射中心，发射前的“朱雀一号”火箭

　　朱雀一号运载火箭是由民营火箭企业北京蓝箭空间科技有限公司自主研发的三级运载火箭，全箭总长19米，箭体直径1.35米，起飞重量27吨，起飞推力45吨。该型火箭于今年8月20日在我国西部某市完成总装。

*Translation:

Zhuque-1 launched satellite fails to enter orbit*
2018-10-27 18:48

[Global Times - GlobalTimes Network Reporter Li Sikun] At 16 o'clock on October 27, 2018, the Zhuque-1 launch vehicle was launched in Jiuquan. After the launch of the rocket, the flight is normal, the first and second stages are working normally, the fairing is separated normally, but the third stage is abnormal. Landspace Aerospace is currently organizing technical analysis. The company will notify the public if there are further development, .

The Zhuque-1 carrier rocket is a three-stage launch vehicle independently developed by the private rocket company Beijing Landspace Technology Co., Ltd. The total length of the arrow is 19 meters, the diameter of the arrow is 1.35 meters, the take-off weight is 27 tons, and the take-off thrust is 45 tons. This type of rocket completed the final assembly in a city in western China on August 20 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Unfortunately, weibo user 林晓弈 above reported that the mission is a failure. Lost of control after third stage ignition.


Update from 林晓弈
今天 09:10 来自 航爱网牌Android
确切消息: 第三级分离、点火正常，随后姿态有些失控，估计是姿控发动机问题。第三级及卫星已经到达340公里高度，但速度只有每秒6公里多，未入轨。估计落点在缅甸外海。

*Today 9:10*
Exact news: The third stage has separated and the ignition is normal. Then the posture is somewhat out of control, surmised to be problem with the attitude control engine. The third stage and the satellite have reached the height of 340 kilometers, but the speed is only a bit above 6 kilometers per second, fails to reach orbit. Estimate to have fall off the coast of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Update from 林晓弈
> 今天 09:10 来自 航爱网牌Android
> 确切消息: 第三级分离、点火正常，随后姿态有些失控，估计是姿控发动机问题。第三级及卫星已经到达340公里高度，但速度只有每秒6公里多，未入轨。估计落点在缅甸外海。
> 
> *Today 9:10*
> Exact news: The third stage has separated and the ignition is normal. Then the posture is somewhat out of control, surmised to be problem with the attitude control engine. The third stage and the satellite have reached the height of 340 kilometers, but the speed is only a bit above 6 kilometers per second, fails to reach orbit. Estimate to have fall off the coast of Myanmar.



Then they will try again and again until success is achieved. One will never fails only if one never tries. 

加油！

**

Chinese company launches world's first gene bank into space
SCIENCE
CGTN




2018-10-28 12:45 GMT+8






A Shanghai-based company has successfully launched the world's first gene bank, DSB-01, to space on-board Long March 4 series rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.

*The gene bank containing the genes of eight Chinese individuals who come from different walks of life is expected to create a new civilization for humankind.*

By comparing the gene data stored in the Genetic Lyophilized Powder (GLP) in the space and on the ground, the project is able to obtain the impact of space environment on GLP storage. Scientists are able to develop a gene storage device that resists cosmic radiation and permanently preserves human seeds (genes) both on earth and space.

Initiated by Shanghai ManWei Technology Company, Ltd, or MARVEL TECH, this project could prove vital for interstellar migration and gene regeneration in the future.

According to the company, the DSB-01 can maintain safe in the orbit for a maximum of 975 years.

As the population of humankind continues to increase at unprecedented rates, earth science experts believe that the planet will become crowded and inhabitable within four hundred years. Depletion of the earth's resources is also expected to bring about various conflicts.

Elon Musk, founder of SpaceX – a US aerospace manufacturer and space transportation services company – believes the answer to the future of humankind can be found in outer space.

He also announced a plan to transport one million people to Mars at the 67th annual International Astronautical Congress in Guadalajara, Mexico, in 2016.

(With the input from ChinaDaily)

(Top Image: DSB-01, which is regarded as the world's first outer space gene bank and attached to the Space Proving Platform (SPP) on the space exploration Long March 4 series rocket, was launched at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in China's Shanxi Province on Thursday. /ChinaDaily Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

@TaiShang Indians are celebrating in the India media comments section about the failed rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

rott said:


> @TaiShang Indians are celebrating in the India media comments section about the failed rocket.



Just a private company trying to master a technology on its own. I think this is not something to ridicule, but praise. However, Indians' reaction (some of them, at least) is understandable. Because they seem to have put their fortunes at the failure of China.

That's deeply ingrained in their fragile psyche. 

I wonder how they will react when the company is successful next time.

***

*Leading Chinese private rocket firm’s failure won’t dent industry’s growth*

By Li Sikun and Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/28 20:53:39
0









LandSpace launches its first rocket carrying a small satellite at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, Northwest China's Gansu Province, on Saturday. Photo: VCG


The failure to send a satellite into orbit by LandSpace, seen by some as China's answer to SpaceX,* won't dent the growing momentum of the nation's nascent private-sector commercial rocket launches*, said analysts. 

On Saturday, Beijing-based LandSpace launched its first rocket carrying a small satellite for State broadcaster China Media Group at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, Northwest China's Gansu Province.* The rocket's first and second stages worked well but an abnormality occurred during the third stage, and the cargo failed to reach its target orbit*, according to the company's official Weibo.

The *proprietary *three-stage solid propellant rocket, named ZQ-1, is 19 meters tall with a takeoff weight of 27 metric tons.

LandSpace is a leading participant in China's private-sector efforts to launch commercial rockets aimed at a niche market of carrying smaller satellites into space, inspired by the success of Elon Musk's SpaceX. *The fast development of the industry has seen two Chinese private firms successfully test rockets this year.*

According to a January report by spaceworkscommercial.com, there is a need to launch 2,600 mini-sized satellites in the next five years.

Industry insiders said that if LandSpace could successfully put a satellite into orbit, it would win credibility as being able to deliver a cargo into space and separate itself from rivals by securing more confidence and funds from investors.

"*The launch showed a private rocket is highly controllable and the overall performance of the first launch of ZQ-1 beat many similar missions in history,*" Zhang Changwu, CEO of LandSpace, told the Global Times on Saturday. "It also showed the support of the government for the development of private rockets and the aerospace industry."

Huang Zhicheng, a professor at the Beijing Institute of System Engineering, told the Global Times on Sunday that "*for a fledging private start-up that's only three years old, the result is quite good.*" But he urged Chinese private-sector companies to pursue scientific development, not nominal titles. 

*SpaceX and Rocket Lab, both commercial rocket companies from the US, each had their moments of failure.*

Lan Tianyi, founder of Beijing-based Ultimate Blue Nebula Co, a space industry consultancy, said there are many successful aspects for this failed mission.

"*The fact that a private company's rocket gained clearance from State authorities for a launch permit, and conducted the launch in a State space center, and that the entire workflow was covered by this launch, showed that a private Chinese company can build and launch rockets*," Lan told the Global Times on Sunday.

"The launch of LandSpace's ZQ-1, which is a near success, will be a confidence booster for other Chinese private companies that are yet to launch their first payload-carrying flights," Lan said.

*The mission's failure was seen in a positive light by most netizens, as the topic became one of the most widely discussed over the weekend*. 

Many pointed out that failure teaches success and said the events of Saturday were a momentous first step by China's private-sector space companies worthy of applause for its partial successes during the launch.

*"This could possibly be next year's essay topic for the college entrance exam,"* a netizen named miggina wrote in a post comment.

Lan said the failure by LandSpace will not damp the development of China's private commercial rocket industry - on the contrary, there is plenty of encouragement.

"In 2015, there were just a few commercial aerospace companies in China. Now, there's a new venture almost every month, showing that investors are getting to know this sector better," Lan said.

*"The widespread attention gained by the LandSpace launch and people's tolerance of failure and their encouragement may actually make China's aerospace industry better,"* Lan said. 

For small satellites, the success rate isn't the only target for clients, who may have other preferences such as timing and price, industry insiders said. The development of space insurance has also helped.


*Newspaper headline: LandSpace fizzles in first space attempt

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1124836.shtml*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Long March-2C
Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center
2018/10/29 08:43

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> October 22, 2018
> *Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans*
> 
> The French-Chinese CFOSat satellite will be launched on Monday 29 October atop a Chinese Long March 2C vehicle from the Jiuquan launch base in Inner Mongolia. This science mission to study ocean surface winds and waves is the first joint project pursued under French-Chinese space cooperation. Developed by CNES and the China National Space Administration (CNSA), the satellite will carry two radar instruments: SWIM (Surface Waves Investigation and Monitoring), developed by France, which will survey the length, height and direction of waves; and SCAT (wind SCATterometer), developed by China, which will measure the strength and direction of winds. The two instruments will enable measurements of winds and waves to be acquired simultaneously for the first time. CFOSat will thus characterize the dynamics of waves and how they interact with surface winds more comprehensively than ever before.​
> The CFOSat mission has been designed to gain new insights into ocean surface characteristics (winds and waves) and their impacts on the atmosphere-ocean exchanges that play a key role in the climate system. It will shed new light on the hitherto poorly understood role of waves in the lower layers of the atmosphere, the ocean surface and polar sea ice. Complementing other current Earth remote-sensing satellites, CFOSat will deliver crucial observations for atmospheric and sea-state forecasting and digital modelling of the coupled ocean-atmosphere system. The satellite will also provide precise data on deep-sea wave conditions, which have a bearing on the impact of waves on coastal areas.
> 
> The French scientific community is closely involved in the CFOSat mission through two research laboratories attached to the national scientific research centre CNRS: the LATMOS atmospheres, environments and space observations laboratory (CNRS/UVSQ/SU) and the LOPS physical and space oceanography laboratory (CNRS/IRD/Ifremer/UBO), which came up with the concept for the SWIM instrument, the first rotating-beam scatterometer of its kind. The instrument was developed by Thales Alenia Space with CNES oversight. French teams will task and monitor the SWIM instrument from the mission centre at the Toulouse Space Centre.
> 
> In recent years, LATMOS, LOPS and teams at the national weather service Meteo-France have been conducting research in readiness to use data collected by SWIM and SCAT—on the ocean surface, ocean/atmosphere interactions and severe weather events—and multiplying their efforts to prepare to validate these data for research and applications purposes. The teams have worked closely with industry partners specializing in satellite data processing and validation such as ACRI-ST, CLS and et Ocean Data Lab.
> 
> After a month or so checking out the instruments, the mission will be ready to deliver data to science teams at LATMOS, LOPS and the marine forecasting department of Meteo-France, who will then analyse and validate them. Data will be made available to the scientific community after six to seven months.
> 
> Looking forward to the launch, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall commented: “CFOSat materializes France and China’s commitment to tackling climate change and is the result of a unique partnership in this domain. CNES and CNRS, through their research laboratories and partners, are the standard-bearers of France’s excellence in innovative space technologies which, combined with China’s technological expertise, makes CFOSat such a unique satellite that is set to improve our knowledge and our ability to forecast climate phenomena between the ocean and atmosphere more accurately.”
> 
> Antoine Petit, Chairman & CEO of CNRS, the French national scientific research centre, added: “With the CFOSat satellite, scientists can look forward to new and original insights into ocean surface winds and waves that will inform their research into ocean and atmosphere processes. Teams at CNRS and CNES have been working to prepare this space mission for more than 10 years. They are now readying to validate and then use its data in a spirit of international cooperation.”
> 
> 
> 
> presse.cnes.fr | Launch of French-Chinese CFOSat satellite - CNES and CNRS join forces to study climate change in the world’s oceans


October 29, 2018
*FRANCE-CHINA SPACE COOPERATION - CFOSAT IN ORBIT*

Monday 29 October, the China France Oceanography Satellite (CFOSat) was placed into orbit by a Chinese Long March 2C launch vehicle from the Jiuquan launch base in Inner Mongolia. CFOSat’s solar array deployed successfully 32 minutes later and the satellite started its science mission to study ocean surface winds and waves.

The CFOSat mission has been designed to gain new insights into ocean surface characteristics and their impacts on the atmosphere-ocean exchanges that play a key role in the climate system. The satellite is carrying two radar instruments: SWIM (Surface Waves Investigation and Monitoring), developed by France, which will survey the length, height and direction of waves; and SCAT (wind SCATterometer), developed by China, which will measure the strength and direction of winds. Simultaneous acquisition of wind and wave measurements by the two instruments constitutes a scientific first.

France and China developed the satellite together. During the data exploitation phase, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) will be in charge of satellite command-control from its Xi’an control centre. Working closely with this operational team, CNES will task and monitor the SWIM instrument from its Toulouse Space Centre. CNSA will likewise task and monitor the SCAT instrument from its mission centre in Beijing. Each country will acquire all SCAT and SWIM science data via two French receiving stations in Canada and Sweden and three stations in China. Each partner nation will thus assure redundancy of science telemetry reception and processing.

After the announcement of the launch’s success, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall commented from the Jiuquan launch base: “In 1997, CNES and CNSA signed the first cooperation agreement between France and the People’s Republic of China on the study and peaceful uses of outer space. It was in 2014 that we decided to go ahead with the CFOSat ocean-surveying mission, a major project confirming our nations’ commitment to tackling climate change and the culmination of a unique partnership in this domain. CNES and CNSA have constantly combined their efforts in this area ever since. We signed a memorandum of understanding in January this year, in the presence of Presidents Emmanuel Macron and Xi Jinping, to step up this cooperation and encourage wide uptake of CFOSat data. These data will be instrumental in the success of the Space Climate Observatory (SCO), one of the flagship measures in the Paris Declaration adopted by the world’s space agencies at the One Planet Summit in December 2017.”


presse.cnes.fr | France-China space cooperation - CFOSat in orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

IIRC, US bar export of such device to China.
=========
*China's Ty-Space Tech to Sell Star Tracker to US NGO Mitre*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: MON, 10/29/2018 - 13:57 / SOURCE:YICAI

(Yicai Global) Oct. 29 -- Spacecraft sensor maker Ty-Space Technology will provide a navigational tool for US not-for-profit organization Mitre.

Mitre has placed an order for a star tracker priced at USD72,800, Tianyin Electromechanical, which the parent of the Beijing-based optical sensor maker, said in a statement on Oct. 26. The device helps a spacecraft to position itself according to the location of stars.

Mitre, which manages several federally funded research centers in the US, has signed a letter of commitment to prove that the equipment will not be used for military purposes. Some of the units under the Bedford-based non-governmental organization are the Homeland Security Systems Engineering and Development Institute, as well as the National Security Engineering Center.

For many years, Mitre has helped develop the Global Positioning System and the NGO drafts several universal standards in the satellite sector, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 航空航天港9ifly
> 40分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
> 日前，航天智能技术创新中心、宇航智能控制技术国家级重点实验室开展了运载火箭垂直回收制导控制技术验证试验，飞行取得成功！！


Recently, the Aerospace Intelligent Technology Innovation Center and the National Key Laboratory of Aerospace Intelligent Control Technology carried out the verification test of the vertical recovery and guidance control technology of the launch vehicle, and the flight was successful! ! Link to video of the test -> 航空航天港9ifly的秒拍视频




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056903352578199552

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Core Module of Tiangong Space station


----------



## Daniel808

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Core Module of Tiangong Space station



It's not Tiangong Space Station.

That's *Tianhe *(with mass weight 24-25 Tonnes), Core Module for Chinese Large Modular Space Station (CLMSS).

*Chinese Large Modular Space Station (CLMSS) Design*





And will be launch in 2019 by Long March 5B Heavy Orbital Launch Vehicle Rocket (a special variant for LEO from Long March 5 Rocket)

*Long March 5 Rocket*
(Can launch payload with 25,000kg to LEO, 15,000kg to SSO, 8,200kg to TLI, and 5,000kg to TMI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Private satellite companies see rising revenue*
(People's Daily Online) 16:29, October 31, 2018



_Spacety’s staff pose with their satellites (Photo/Chinanews.com)_

Chinese private satellite companies are expanding their market share by tapping potential in multiple areas, The Beijing News reported on Oct. 30.

Spacety, a private satellite company, which positions itself as a satellite mini-lab that helps people conquer space, said it plans to launch more than 10 small satellites into space this year.

The company successfully sent its four self-developed satellites into space using a Long March 2C rocket on Oct. 29, its second mission this year.

Spacety’s revenue is expected to reach 60 million yuan this year, growing three-fold since last year, said its CEO, Yang Feng, adding that his company will expand its business beyond remote sensing and communication as the next step.

Commsat, a Beijing-based private satellite company, will launch its Ladybeetle satellites into space by the end of this year, with the aim of authenticating the Internet of Things system.

The private companies said they could cultivate their advantages in multiple areas such as remote sensing, communication, and scientific research. They’ve also prepared differentiated marketing strategies to avoid competition with state-owned satellite companies.

Microsatellites have become a new business area for private companies, driven by military-civilian integration, and the fact that nowadays it takes much less money to produce and launch a satellite.

Yang said the company is cooperating with state-owned satellite companies to finish their orders, mainly in the manufacturing of scientific research satellites.

The satellite companies are teaming up with online marketplaces on the latter’s consumer services. For instance, Alibaba and Suning will use satellites to communicate with their customers on the eve of the Double 11 shopping spree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chief designer with Chang'e 4. Reported to be currently under testing at Xichang. Scheduled to be launch early December to far side of the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Model of Chang'e 4 at Zhuhai Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

qwerrty said:


> new rockets using cluster of yf-100 engines like falcon 9 design


Model of the next generation rocket for manned spaceflight displayed at Zhuhai Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

beijingwalker said:


> *China Is Launching A Weather-Control Machine The Size Of Alaska*
> Trevor Nace
> MAY 10, 2018
> 
> A Chinese worker fires rockets for cloud seeding in an attempt to make rain in Huangpi, central China's Hubei province on May 10, 2011. The drought plaguing central China for months has left more than one million people without proper drinking water and crimped output of hydroelectric power, China's second-biggest energy source, as water levels at nearly 1,400 reservoirs in Hubei province have fallen below the operational level, according to government figures. (STR/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> China is launching the world's largest weather-control machine, with the ability to modify the weather in an area similar to the size of Alaska. China has never shied away from doing things on a massive scale and this is yet another example of the Chinese government working on an unprecedented scale.
> 
> China's state-owned Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation is implementing a plan to send thousands of rain-inducing machines across the Tibetan Plateau to increase rainfall along the region.
> 
> The Tibetan Plateau is the source of much of China's water, running down from the mountainous highlands via the massive Yangtze, Mekong, and Yellow rivers. These rivers, which originate on the Tibetan Plateau, are fed by glacial and snow meltwater and drain down into the fertile Chinese farmlands.
> 
> The practice of artificially inducing rainfall in China is not new, the country manipulated the weather over Beijing just before and during the 2008 Beijing Olympics to ensure a rain-free event. The practice has only grown in scale as part of the Sky River Project aimed at increasing China's water resources for its billions of people.
> 
> 
> China is installing tens of thousands of chambers across the Tibetan Plateau and mountains. These machines will produce very fine silver iodide particles that are then lifted into the atmosphere with upwelling winds. As these particles are dispersed into the atmosphere they act as the nucleating point of condensed water.
> 
> In order for water vapor (humidity) in the air to form clouds and eventually rain, it requires a nucleating particle. Typically, this is a tiny particle of dust which en masse produces the clouds we see in the sky. By artificially "seeding" the Tibetan Plateau with silver iodide particles the Chinese government is inducing the formation of clouds where there weren't any before. Once the clouds become unstable, this leads to artificially induced rainfall.
> 
> Each rain machine (chamber) is expected to create a 3-mile long strip of billowing clouds. When multiplied by the thousands of chambers China is installing along the Tibetan Plateau, it is estimated that China will be artificially controlling the weather over an area similar to the size of Alaska.
> 
> China plans to monitor the system through weather satellites and supplement with silver iodide particles deployed from planes and shot out of ground artillery. In total, the Chinese government expects the system, which will span 620,000 square miles, to produce up to 10 billion cubic meters of rainfall each year.
> 
> If the system works as expected, it would equal roughly 7 percent of China's annual water consumption, helping China quench the thirst of its 1.4 billion people.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevor...trol-machine-the-size-of-alaska/#738280556315


*China's Tianhe Project satellite to debut at Airshow China 2018*
(People's Daily) 08:08, November 06, 2018


(Photo: sast.net)​
China has officially launched the development of satellites and rockets of the Tianhe Project, which aims to move water vapor in the sky from the damp west part of the country to the arid north.

Tianhe can be translated as “river in the sky.”

A model of an observation satellite that is part of the first phase of the Tianhe Project will make its debut at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China 2018), according to Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST).

Liu Weiliang, the general commander of the satellite team, said that the Tianhe Project satellites and rockets are developed by SAST.

SAST plans to launch the first batch of “Tianhe-1” satellites by 2020 and carry out a demonstration of the viability of the Tianhe Project.

SAST is also planning to complete a six-satellite network by 2022, providing technical support for the construction of an “air corridor” transmitting water vapor to arid north China.

Chinese scientist and academician Wang Guangqian and his team found that there are water vapor channels from the West Indian Ocean, the East Indian Ocean, the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau, and Central Asia. These cloud water resources have great potential for development.

The Tianhe Project is a special project for the development and utilization of air water resources. Through scientific analysis of the distribution and movement patterns of water in the atmosphere, a new type of manual intervention technology will be adopted to realize the overall regulation and utilization of air water resources and surface water resources in different regions.

According to Zhu Wei, the chief designer of Tianhe satellite, the Tianhe-1 satellite is equipped with payloads such as microwave temperature and humidity meters, precipitation measurement radar and cloud water detectors. The satellite can achieve high-precision detection through a combination of active and passive measures.

Among these payloads, the microwave temperature and humidity meters can accurately detect the vertical distribution of atmospheric temperature and humidity, capturing the distribution of water vapor in the air. The precipitation measurement radar can monitor the three-dimensional distribution of precipitation. The water vapor detector can make an atmospheric cloud map and detect the surface environmental characteristics of the Sanjiangyuan area on the Tibetan Plateau of Qinghai Province, the origin of much of the water vapor that will be moved to more arid areas.

The 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition will be held at the Zhuhai International Airshow Center from November 6 to 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

A dark Galactic cloud similar to the Coalsack nebula (central black blob above) has been seen for the first time in the act of generating molecular hydrogen. Credit: ESO/Digitized Sky Survey 2/Davide De Martin

ASTRONOMY AND ASTROPHYSICS | 02 NOVEMBER 2018
*Dark space cloud caught donning halo of hydrogen molecules*
For the first time, a Galactic cloud is seen producing an ingredient that is fundamental in star formation.

A chilly cloud of molecular gas in the Milky Way is giving astronomers a rare look at one of the earliest steps in star formation.

The smallest, most fundamental molecules in the Universe are created when two hydrogen atoms bond to form hydrogen molecules (H2). This process usually takes place in cold, dark clouds. But the molecule’s formation is rarely observed, because it’s hard to distinguish atomic and molecular hydrogen from other types of molecules and from each other.

Pei Zuo and Di Li at the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing and their colleagues used the Arecibo radio telescope in Puerto Rico to observe dark clouds. The researchers found that one cloud had an outer ‘shell’ of atomic hydrogen that was being converted into molecular hydrogen — the first such detection of a dark cloud’s birth.

Further analysis of the rate of H2 formation suggested that the cloud is roughly six million years old. This finding could help to constrain models of star, planet and galaxy formation, the authors write.

_Astrophys. J._ (2018)
​Dark space cloud caught donning halo of hydrogen molecules : Research Highlights | Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China developing reusable space rocket*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-30 16:37:16|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China aims to recover the first stage of the Long March-8 carrier rocket, which is still under development and is expected to make its maiden flight around 2021, according to a Chinese rocket expert.
> 
> It was part of China's endeavors to develop reusable space vehicles, Long Lehao, chief designer of carrier rockets at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, told a space conference in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The Long March-8 rocket will have two stages and two boosters: the first stage and boosters are expected to be retrieved through vertical landing, said Long, who is also an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
> 
> If successful, the new rocket would provide commercial launch services to customers around the globe, Long said.
> 
> "China's aerospace industry is making efforts to develop low-cost vehicles that can enter space rapidly to support future large-scale space exploration and promote a commercial space industry," Long said.
> 
> Bao Weimin, director of the Science and Technology Commission of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said China's reusable carrier vehicle will use technologies different from those of U.S. commercial space firm SpaceX.
> 
> "As the current Long March 2, 3, 4 series rockets are fueled by toxic propellants, they cannot be recycled. But we are developing technologies to precisely control the fall of the rocket remains to ensure safety," Long said.
> 
> That effort is important as residents in possible landing areas have to be evacuated at every launch. As China's aerospace activities become more frequent, with 36 launches planned this year, precise control of falling rocket remains could save a lot of trouble.
> 
> Long also introduced the development roadmap for China's space transportation system.
> 
> Around 2025, reusable suborbital carriers will be successfully developed and suborbital space travel will be realized. Around 2030, rockets with two reusable stages will be developed. Around 2035, carrier rockets will be completely reusable which could realize the dream of space travel for ordinary people.
> 
> A future generation of carrier rockets will be put into use around 2040 and hybrid-power reusable carriers will be developed. Space vehicles will be more diverse, intelligent, reliable, low-cost, efficient and convenient.
> 
> "Those targets are not easy to achieve, and lots of technological difficulties must be solved," Long said.





​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060064314462232576

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

​


































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Model of the next generation rocket for manned spaceflight displayed at Zhuhai Airshow.


*China developing new-generation manned rocket, spacecraft*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-06 23:21:54|Editor: yan





ZHUHAI, Nov. 6 (Xinhua) -- China is developing a new-generation manned rocket and spacecraft for its lunar exploration, said an expert at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition Tuesday in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province.

The rocket will be used to fly around the moon in China's manned lunar missions. It will also help astronauts build a moon base with the Long March-9 carrier rocket in the future, said Wang Xiaojun, who is in charge of the rocket system of the Long March-7.

With a takeoff weight of 2,000 tonnes, the new rocket is expected to have carrying capabilities of 25 tonnes for lunar trajectories, 70 tonnes for low-Earth orbit.

Hot-fire tests of the rocket's engines have been conducted recently, said Wang.

The new manned spacecraft is nine meters long, with a maximum launch weight of 23 tonnes. It will have a re-entry module and a service module.

With low cost and high reliability, it will be a safe and livable spacecraft to be used in China's manned lunar missions and manned deep-space expeditions.

China launched its first manned mission in 2003, becoming the third country in the world to independently develop manned spacecraft after Russia and the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Hongyan satellite constellation to be operating by 2025*
> By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/18 22:28:40
> 
> Global coverage for mobile phones will be realized by 2025 when the broadband system for a 300-satellite Chinese constellation is completed, a scientist for the project announced Tuesday.
> 
> "A broadband system will enable seamless global intercommunication," Pang Zhihao, a retired rocket and aerospace expert who co-led the Hongyan project at the China Academy of Space Technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Hongyan translates as "wild goose." In ancient China, geese were used to deliver messages.
> 
> Mobile phones will be able to connect "any time and place, and even in complex terrain," Hongyan project head Zhou Zhicheng said at a 2018 China Cybersecurity Week conference on Monday.
> 
> Construction of the constellation would combine low-orbit and high-orbit satellite technologies, according to Zhou.
> 
> The constellation consists of 300 low-orbit satellites and a global data processing center. Network security was one of top issues that would also be addressed by national authorities, Zhou said.
> 
> The constellation could also improve the accuracy of navigation provided by China's BeiDou satellite navigation system, according to an article released on Tuesday by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation where the Hongyan constellation is produced.
> 
> Hongyan could provide communication support on Arctic expeditions and dredgers, the article said.
> 
> Once completed, the Hongyan network will replace the ground-based network and allow a mobile phone to be connected in a remote desert or at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch small communication satellites for commercial use for the first time*
By He Weiwei
2018-11-10 16:11 GMT+8




In a world where the Internet is a virtual necessity, China is helping bring it to areas where it's not always reliable.

China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) announced a customized new system of small communication satellites for overseas users, on the sidelines of Airshow China 2018 held from November 6 to 11 in Zhuhai City. 

The system is based on the DFH-4F SMALL GEO Platform, which enables high-speed Internet services for overseas users in remote areas.

This is the first time that China will launch small communication satellites for commercial use, which have an operation life of 15 years, roughly the same as other medium or large-sized communication satellites. However, it's more cost-efficient than large ones, and takes a shorter time to develop.



CGWIC chairman Liu Qiang (R) holds a model of a small communication satellite, whose development is estimated to take two years. /CGTN Photo

“For some island countries, mountainous areas, or underdeveloped areas in transportation or infrastructure... people will have access to high-speed Internet services," said CGWIC chairman Liu Qiang. "(It's) thanks to satellite communications and some small ground stations."

Liu said so far the company has delivered 13 large satellites in orbit for international users, including Nigeria, Pakistan, Venezuela, and Belarus. The new deal is seen as another step toward China's “going global” strategy in space and satellite industry.

CGWIC is the only company authorized by the Chinese government to provide commercial launching services and satellite systems for international users. The announcement follows a signing ceremony with APT Satellite Company Limited, a broadcasting and telecommunications services provider based in Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China is about to visit uncharted territory on the moon*
*One Chinese mission will bring back the first lunar rock samples in more than four decades*
BY LISA GROSSMAN 
7:00AM, NOVEMBER 11, 2018



HELLO FROM THE OTHER SIDE The farside of the moon, shown in this picture from NASA’s Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter, is due to get its first robotic visitor soon. China’s Chang’e-4 spacecraft will launch for the region in December.
GODDARD SPACE FLIGHT CENTER/NASA, ARIZONA STATE UNIVERSITY

China is about to make space history. In December, the country will launch the first spacecraft ever to land on the farside of the moon. Another craft, slated for takeoff in 2019, will be the first to bring lunar rocks back to Earth since 1976.

These two missions — the latest in China’s lunar exploration series named after the Chinese moon goddess, Chang’e — are at the forefront of renewed interest in exploring our nearest celestial body. India’s space agency as well as private companies based in Israel and Germany are also hoping for robotic lunar missions in 2019. And the United States aims to have astronauts orbiting the moon starting in 2023 and to land astronauts on the lunar surface in the late 2020s.

The time is ripe for new lunar exploration. Despite decades of study, Earth’s only natural satellite still contains mysteries about its formation as well as clues to the history of the solar system (_SN: 4/15/17, p. 18_). “There are too many things we don’t know,” says planetary scientist Long Xiao of China University of Geosciences in Wuhan. He is a coauthor of two studies published in June and July in the _Journal of Geophysical Research: Planets_ describing the landing sites of the new Chinese missions, Chang’e-4 and -5.

To figure out what secrets the moon may still be hiding, scientists are excited to get their hands on new rock samples. The Chang’e-5 sample return mission “no doubt will have additional rock types that we haven’t sampled yet,” says planetary scientist David Blewett of Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Laboratory in Laurel, Md. “If you came to the Earth and landed in Great Britain and made all your conclusions about the Earth from what you saw … you really wouldn’t have the whole picture.”

*Journey to the dark side*
The Chang’e-4 spacecraft includes a lander and a rover that were originally built as backups for the 2013 Chang’e-3 mission, which marked China’s first moon landing — and the first moon landing at all since the 1970s (_SN Online: 12/16/13_). The uncrewed Chang’e-3 lander-rover duo touched down in a vast lava plain in the north known as Mare Imbrium, where the craft measured the composition and thickness of the lunar soil and discovered what might be a new type of basalt, or lava-based rock.

This time, China has its sights set on lunar regions never before explored. Chang’e-4 is aiming for the moon’s largest, deepest and possibly oldest known feature created by an impact, the South Pole–Aitken basin, on the lunar farside, which always faces away from Earth. The whole basin, which is 2,500 kilometers wide and up to 8.2 kilometers deep, is too big for the rover to explore. So Chang’e-4 is shooting for the 186-kilometer-wide Von Kármán crater within the larger basin for a cosmic hole in one.



DARK AND DEEP The South Pole-Aitken basin on the farside of the moon, shown in blue tones in elevation data from NASA’s Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter, is one of the largest and oldest impact craters in the solar system. The Chinese Chang’e-4 lander and rover are set to explore the region after landing.
GSFC/NASA, UNIV. OF ARIZONA

The enormous impact that formed the South Pole–Aitken basin is thought to have excavated parts of the lunar mantle, the once-molten layer of denser rock that sits below the crust. Exploring the crater could offer a window into the moon’s interior.

“There’s a big argument about the composition of the lunar mantle,” Xiao says. For instance, is the mantle “wet” and full of hydrated minerals, or dry? If it is wet, how did water survive the colossal impact thought to have formed the moon? Chang’e-4 won’t solve those mysteries, but its measurements can help calibrate future remote observations.

Three cameras, an infrared spectrometer and two ground penetrating radars, like those used in the Chang’e-3 mission, will help the spacecraft conduct its investigation of Von Kármán crater. Chang’e-4 also carries some newer tech: a Swedish instrument to study how charged particles from the sun interact with the lunar surface; a German instrument to gauge radiation levels, which could be important for future astronauts; and a container with seeds and insect eggs to test whether plants and insects, if they hatch, can grow together on the moon.

Because the moon always shows the same face to Earth, astronomers on the ground won’t be able to communicate directly with Chang’e-4. So in May, the Chinese space agency launched a transmission relay satellite to a point beyond the moon to bounce data and communication signals back and forth between the lunar surface and Earth (_SN Online: 5/20/18_). That satellite, called Queqiao, is named after the mythical bridge of magpies that spans the Milky Way once a year to enable a tryst between two lovers.

*Delving into geologic history*
Sometime in 2019, the Chang’e-5 craft will visit a region on the near side of the moon that no spacecraft or astronaut has been to before. And that mission will give scientists something they haven’t had in more than four decades — new lunar rock samples.

So far, scientists have studied rocks from lava fields formed early in the moon’s history, about 3.5 billion years ago. Those were brought to Earth by the U.S. Apollo missions, which ended in 1972, and the Soviet Luna missions, ending in 1976. Together, those missions brought back more than 380 kilograms of moon material.

Chang’e-5’s lander will scoop surface rocks and dig two meters deep in a 58,000-square-kilometer area called the Rümker region that’s strewn with minerals dating to a variety of periods of volcanic activity. The craft will then bundle up to two kilograms of material into a rocket, which will launch to meet Chang’e-5’s orbiter and return to Earth.

*Marking the spot*
Moon rocks brought back by the Soviet Union’s Luna missions (yellow) and NASA’s Apollo missions (blue) in the 1960s and ’70s all came from ancient lava flows mostly clustered around the moon’s equator. In 2013, China’s Chang’e-3 (red square) landed in a different zone of old flows farther north, but brought back no samples. The Chang’e-5 mission will return volcanic rocks from an area that has never been sampled before (outlined in red).



USGS, NASA, Y.Q. QIAN _ET AL/JOURNAL OF GEOPHYSICAL RESEARCH: PLANETS_ 2018, ADAPTED BY E. OTWELL
Studying samples from this region could reveal if the moon has been geologically active more recently than previously thought. “According to the study of Apollo samples, people think the moon was dead” for the last 3 billion years, Xiao says. But observations from previous orbiters suggest that Rümker includes basalt from lava flows that are less than 1.4 billion years old. “If the young mare basalt were confirmed, we would rewrite the heat history of the moon” — in other words, when the moon’s hot liquid rock cooled and hardened (_SN: 8/5/17, p. 7_).

Understanding the moon’s volcanic history could shed light on competing ideas about how the moon came to be. For instance, scientists still don’t agree on whether our neighbor formed from one giant impact with Earth in the early days of the solar system, around 4.5 billion years ago, or from about 20 small ones, or something else. Finding evidence for more recent geologic activity could be a ding for the single impact hypothesis.

What’s more, the returned samples would also be stored and preserved “so that future scientists who aren’t born yet can answer future questions we haven’t asked yet, with tools we haven’t invented yet,” says astrochemist Jamie Elsila of NASA’s Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt, Md. She would know: Born nearly two years after the last Apollo mission, Elsila published a study in 2016 that used modern techniques to show that Apollo soil samples contain amino acids mostly derived from Earth.

*Tricky access to new moon rocks*
The prospect of studying those new rocks has excited NASA researchers and other scientists. Sample return is “the gift that keeps on giving,” says former Apollo astronaut Harrison “Jack” Schmitt, the only geologist to walk on the moon. “All of my colleagues who work directly with the samples certainly would like to get their hands on [those new rocks].”

But U.S. scientists face roadblocks to studying the new samples, thanks to the Wolf Amendment, a 2011 federal budget clause that requires congressional approval before U.S. scientists can collaborate with China or any Chinese-owned company.

“In terms of space science, I think with the Wolf Amendment, the United States took very careful aim and shot ourselves in the foot,” says space policy analyst Joan Johnson-Freese of the U.S. Naval War College in Newport, R.I. “We’ve made it very difficult for American scientists to work with otherwise unobtainable data.”

Difficult, but not impossible. American scientists could join scientists from other countries who can work directly with China, using their colleagues as a sort of go-between. The United States could also trade Apollo samples for Chang’e-5 samples, says space policy analyst Scott Pace, the executive secretary of the U.S. National Space Council.

“I think the U.S. and Russia would certainly be open to being part of a sample exchange process,” Pace says. “From a purely science standpoint, we’d love to have that. Whether the politics allows it, we’ll have to see.”

From China, Xiao agrees that collaboration is essential to understanding the moon’s history. “We don’t want this kind of thing to badly impact the science.”

*Citations*
J. Huang _et al_. Geological characteristics of Von Kármán crater, northwestern South Pole-Aitken Basin: Chang’e-4 landing site region. _Journal of Geophysical Research: Planets_. Vol. 123, July 2018, p. 1684. doi:10.1029/2018JE005577.

Y.Q. Qian _et al_. Geology and scientific significance of the Rümker region in northern Oceanus Procellarum: China’s Chang’e-5 landing region. _Journal of Geophysical Research: Planets_. Vol. 123, June 2018, p. 1407. doi:10.1029/2018JE005595.

J.E. Elsila _et al_. The origin of amino acids in lunar regolith samples. _Geochimica et Cosmochimica Acta_. Vol. 172, January 2016, p. 357. doi:10.1016/j.gca.2015.10.008.

​China is about to visit uncharted territory on the moon | Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Micro-satellite ready for blastoff*
> By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/8 23:13:40
> 
> China's first "software defined" micro-satellite will be launched by the end of November, its development team leader told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Chen Hongyu's team at the Shanghai-based Chinese Academy of Sciences' Innovation Academy for micro-satellites has so far produced a total of at least eight micro- or nano-satellites for communication, navigation and scientific exploration.
> 
> The launch will take place "by the end of November this year," said Chen, the academy's director.
> 
> The industry buzzword "software defined" in this case relates to being able to use a private computer or even a smartphone to program the tiny satellite's functions.
> 
> A micro-satellite weighs less than 100 kilograms, and nano-satellites are under 10 kilograms, according to Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> "The function of a single micro- or nano-satellite is limited compared to a normal satellite or space station, while a network of such satellites can have advantages that outweigh the big satellites in certain aspects such as global coverage," Chen said.
> 
> More than 300 micro- and nano-satellites weighing less than 50 kilograms blasted off last year including 140 produced by India, Science and Technology Daily reported, referring to data from aerospace engineering firm SpaceWorks.
> 
> "Among all micro- and nano- satellites worldwide as of April 8, 2018, 58.7 percent were from the United States and 24.6 percent from European countries, while China occupied only 2.6 percent," Wu Shufan, professor at Shanghai Jiao Tong University was quoted as saying by the official newspaper of the Ministry of Science and Technology.
> 
> Micro- and nano-satellites will grow to occupy more than 10 percent of all satellites in the next five years as the industry enters a "golden period for development," Wu said.
> 
> The academy successfully launched an SF-1 micro-satellite on September 29, according to a document sent by the academy to Global Times on Monday.
> 
> SF-1 is the first of a 120 communication and navigation micro-satellite constellation which would cover the Earth.
> 
> The comparatively low cost of micro-satellites makes them a feasible business for private Chinese companies.
> 
> Beijing-based company Commsat plans to launch seven 100 kilograms satellites by the end of 2018.
> 
> The company also plans to send four more in 2019 and another 72 in 2021, according to a document sent by Commsat to Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Small satellites also have drawbacks.
> 
> "Unlike big spacecraft, smaller satellites are quantity-driven, especially some mini- satellites, and can quickly run out of power and become space trash," Jiao Weixin, a space science professor at Peking University told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> The research institutes and companies should "take the space environment into consideration while developing smaller satellites," Jiao said.


*China launches Shiyan-6 and 4 micro satellites into orbit*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-20 09:51
















China sends five satellites into orbit on a Long March-2D carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province at 7:40 am on Nov 20, 2018. [Photo/People's Daily]

China sent Shiyan-6 satellite into space on a Long March-2D carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province at 7:40 am on Tuesday, along with four micro satellites.

Shiyan-6 will be mainly used for detecting space environment and testing relative technologies. Two Tianping-1 micro satellites will be deployed for accuracy calibration of ground monitoring equipment.

Jiading-1 micro satellite is the first one of a low-orbit commercial communication network "Xiangyun" developed by a Shanghai-based company Space OK.

Another micro satellite is developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of CAS for carrying experiments on adopting the android system in space and the open source satellite software.

The flight is the 292nd launch of Long March series rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

tass.com
*Russian aviation institute to team up with China in research of Mars landing craft*
2-3 minutes

© EPA/NASA/JPL-Caltech/MSSS

MOSCOW, November 21. /TASS/. The Russian Central Aero-Hydrodynamic Institute (TsAGI) will cooperate with the Chinese side in carrying out research into Mars landing craft, the TsAGI press office reported on Wednesday.

"A cooperation agreement was signed at the Airshow China 2018 on scientific and technical cooperation between TsAGI and the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics and intentions were confirmed to cooperate in the research of Mars landing craft," the press office said in a statement.

Also, TsAGI and the China Aerodynamics Research and Development Center (CARDC) signed an agreement at the airshow under the project titled: "Studying the Sources of Noise of High-Drag Bodies Using Small and Large Models to Develop the Methods of Reducing the Noise of Aircraft Landing Gear."

The project is expected to be implemented as part of the federal target program "Studies and Developments in the Priority Areas of Developing the Russian Technological Complex in the Period of 2014-2020."

The 12th Airshow China 2018 international aerospace exhibition ran in Zhuhai (China) on November 6-11.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


spacedaily.com
*Evolving Chinese Space Ecosystem To Foster Innovative Environment*
6-7 minutes

According to Euroconsult's latest report, China Space Industry 2018, the China space value chain had an estimated size of more than $16 billion in 2017, with the downstream market accounting for just over 85%. Satellite Navigation, one of the key satellite applications in China, was the main revenue generator in 2017, ahead of Satellite Communications and Earth Observation.

This premier edition of the report provides a deep-dive analysis of the current Chinese space ecosystem and future expected evolutions, from upstream to downstream, and covers each of the key satellite applications in China: Satellite Manufacturing, Launch, Satellite Communications, Earth Observation, Satellite Navigation and Space Exploration.

For each of the markets, key current and potential future players expected to have an impact on the ecosystem are profiled, including details on their strategies, funding, technological competencies and potential future plans.

"China's space industry is rapidly evolving, with an increasing number of nominally private companies competing in different parts of the space industry in both China and abroad, and with the Chinese space industry starting to play a bigger role in cutting-edge technology," said Dimitri Buchs, Senior Consultant at Euroconsult and editor of the report.

"Changes are occurring at a rapid pace across the value chain, for both upstream and downstream activities and for all application domains."

Key highlights per application domain include:

* Science and Exploration: China wants to cultivate its international leadership in space and the country has started a long-term manned space program with the Moon as a priority for space exploration and other exploration programs including a Mars mission to be confirmed. On the space science front, it has not been considered a main strategic priority area by China but the country is seeking to ramp-up its activities.

* Satellite Communications: Capacity leased by GEO satellite operators has remained largely stable in China in recent years, with demand for regular capacity dominant today. Historically the market has been dominated by China Satcom, the state-owned satellite operator, but an increasing number of Chinese companies are considering making a move into the satellite operator sphere, generally with the intention of providing services outside of China, including Huaxun Fangzhou (CCT Satcom) and Tatwah Group. Beyond this, several private constellation projects may also come to fruition (e.g. Commsat, OK Space...).

* Satellite Navigation: Given the strategic importance of satellite navigation to a variety of industries, China has for some time made it a goal of reducing its reliance on foreign navigation systems, thus the implementation of the Beidou program. The latter system is expected to achieve global coverage by 2021 with coverage of Belt and Road countries by YE 2018.

* Earth Observation: One of the most established private space industries in China, with the first nominally commercial/private Earth observation satellites having been procured in the early 2000s. Integration is continuing towards value-added services (VAS) development, even if still in the planning phase. Development of constellation fleets in both spectral and spatial resolutions is an opportunity to foster new services development. Several EO companies are quite well established (21at, Charming Globe, Space View, etc.), in parallel with several newcomers having the ability to design and operate EO satellites (Qian Sheng, etc.).

"The current changes in the space ecosystem are being brought about using different strategies, such as the opening of some markets to private enterprises and greater competition among incumbents, all of which are aimed at fostering greater innovation among companies within China," said Blaine Curcio, Senior Affiliate Consultant at Euroconsult and expert on the China commercial space market.

"Moving forward, it is expected that the Chinese government will continue to open different parts of the space industry. Indeed, with the state-owned giants more recently focusing on grander ambitions, such as China's space station, the Chang'e moon mission, and eventually human missions to the Moon and Mars, it is possible that much of what is considered traditional commercial space, and even new space, will become more open to the private sector as the state sets its sights on bigger targets."

+ China Space Industry 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China, Brazil to launch new Earth resource satellite next year*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-22 20:13:24|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- China and Brazil will launch a new Earth resource satellite next year, according to an official with the China National Space Administration.

*NEW SATELLITE*

"The new satellite, the China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A, or CBERS-4A, will be launched in the second half of 2019," said Li Guoping, the secretary-general of the China National Space Administration, in a recent interview with Xinhua prior to a symposium held in Beijing Thursday, in commemoration of the 30th anniversary of China-Brazil space cooperation.

The CBERS satellites are Earth remote sensing satellites, specifically designed for Earth observation from orbit for non-military use, such as environment monitoring, meteorology and map making.

According to Li, CBERS-4A, the new satellite to be launched, is assembled and currently going through tests in Brazil. It is set to replace CBERS-4. CBERS-4, launched in December 2014, is currently in great condition although under extended service.

"The two countries will also start the final design and research of CBERS-5 and CBERS-6. The two satellites will be successors to CBERS-4A, which is designed to serve for five years," Li said.

China and Brazil inked the agreement establishing the joint research and production of the CBERS series in July 1988. The program has set a good example for cooperation among developing countries in the field of space technology, and has been praised as a model of "South-South cooperation."

*OLD FRIENDS*

In July 1988, China and Brazil inked the agreement establishing the joint research and production of the CBERS.

CBERS-1, the first satellite in the program was successfully launched in October 1999, giving each country their first transmission-type remote sensing satellite. It was rated one of the top 10 scientific and technological advances of the year in China.

It was the first satellite jointly developed by China and another country, and set a good example for cooperation among developing countries in the field of space technology, and was praised as a model of "South-South cooperation."

Meanwhile, data from the CBERS satellites, according to Li, are provided to a number of Asia-Pacific and Latin American countries for free.

*FUTURE COOPERATION*

"I think the cooperation between China and Brazil in space will last more than that. I hope it will last more than 100 years," said Jose Raimundo Coelho, president of the Brazilian Space Agency in an interview.

Both Raimundo and Li said that the two countries would continue to work together in order to consolidate and expand cooperation beyond the CBERS program.

In 2016, the space agencies of BRICS states announced plans to create a joint satellite constellation for Earth remote sensing. BRICS groups Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

Each country will provide one to two satellites to the constellation, and the project will mainly provide service to developing countries, according to Li.

The CBERS satellites would be included in the constellation program.

"Our satellites have to be useful for the humankind. I believe the CBERS brand will have its role enhanced worldwide. Even more than it already is," Raimundo said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China successfully tests recovering 7-ton spacecraft*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-23 10:50


















Shenzhou XI return capsule touches down in Inner Mongolia on Nov 18, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]​
Chinese researchers have successfully tested two major systems in recovering large spacecraft of more than 7 tons, a weight of US Orion spacecraft, and the breakthrough improves China's capability to reach the world leading level.

In the past, China's Shenzhou spacecrafts were around 3.5 tons and the recovery system included a single main parachute system and a back propulsion engine that could only be used once.

Recently, researchers from China Academy of Space Technology used a helicopter to drop the 7-ton model in testing the country's large parachute group system and heavy load landing buffer system (airbag system).

The parachute group system includes two deceleration parachutes for reducing speed in the early stage of reentry and three main parachutes. The deceleration parachutes are brand-new products. Researchers optimized the design of main parachutes to ensure the synchronization of inflation.

The airbag system includes multiple bags and researchers have achieved breakthroughs in the structure design and the active exhaust control technologies to keep the spacecraft's stability in landing.

The landing is in a very short time, and therefore, researchers have to use the most sensitive detectors to make the buffer system to make quick response under control. The airbag system could be reused.

The breakthroughs in recovery technologies could be used in rocket recovery and heavy equipment airdrop, and are very important for the country to go ahead on the manned lunar mission and pave way for recovering loads of 15 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

21 Nov 2018 | 20:00 GMT
*China Gears Up for Ambitious Landing on the Moon’s Far Side*
*The biggest problem is how to talk to a rover whose radio will be hidden from the Earth*
By Andrew Jones



Image: Xinhua/Alamy
*Touchdown: *Humans will steer China’s Chang’e-4 lander through the first half of its descent to the moon’s surface. Then, the spacecraft will complete its landing autonomously.

In December, China will attempt the first soft landing of a spacecraft on the far side of the moon. No official date has been announced, but the mission is rumored for launch around 8 December, with a landing to follow late in the month.

Mission scientists say the capability to precisely land on a specific spot on the moon and conduct autonomous exploration from there will lay a foundation for future lunar and deep-space exploration, including expanded missions to the lunar poles in the early 2020s. But their ambitious effort requires new and improved communications, navigation, and landing technologies.

The Chang’e-4 lander and rover, which could soon become the first spacecraft to touch the moon’s far side, were originally designed as backups for the Chang’e-3 mission, which in 2013 completed China’s first moon landing. After Chang’e-3 successfully touched down on Mare Imbrium, a lava field on the lunar near side, the Chang’e-4 spacecraft were repurposed for a far-side landing.

Notably, the Chang’e-3 rover, called Yutu, or Jade Rabbit, permanently lost its ability to rove after moving only 114 meters in its first two lunar days (about a month, in Earth time). Li Ming, vice president of the China Academy of Space Technology, said in October at the International Astronautical Congress, in Germany—without revealing technical details—that the problem was related to very small components. The new 140-kilogram Chang’e-4 rover, he added, should prove more reliable and function longer than even the three months that Yutu should’ve lasted by design.






Images, top: China Academy of Space Technology; Bottom: Reuters
*Far From Home:* The Queqiao satellite [top, orange] follows an orbit [green] that places it just past the moon [gray]. From there, it can relay information from China’s new rover [bottom] to Earth and back. 

The first challenge for the Chang’e-4 team was that the far side of the moon cannot be seen directly from Earth. Over time, Earth’s gravitational pull has slowed the moon’s rotation to match its orbital period, with the result that one side of the moon always faces Earth. Unfortunately, not having a clear view of the moon’s other side makes it difficult for earthlings to send and receive signals with a rover placed there.

To overcome this, China launched a communications relay satellite in May named Queqiao, which passed beyond the moon and inserted itself into what is known as a Lissajous orbit. In this orbit, the satellite will revolve around a point about 60,000 to 80,000 kilometers beyond the moon (also known as the second Earth-moon Lagrange point), as it follows the moon’s path around Earth. From there, it will always keep both the lunar far side and Earth within sight.

If all goes as planned, Queqiao will use the long-range radio-frequency X-band to communicate with both the lander and rover, while the latter two will speak to each other via ultrahigh-frequency radios. China’s ground stations and Queqiao will use the S-band to send data back and forth. China has recently expanded the range of its ground stations by adding sites in Argentina and Namibia to those at Jiamusi and Kashi in China, to provide telemetry, tracking, and command for spacecraft.

When it comes to landing the combined 3,780-kg spacecraft, the topography of the lunar far side is also quite different from that of the near side. The surface on the far side is very rugged, with few of the flat maria—dark, basaltic plains—abundant on the near side. The far side also features more variability in surface altitude and much greater crater coverage. All of this makes it difficult to find a large, flat landing spot, meaning the candidate landing sites will be reduced from areas covering hundreds of square kilometers for Chang’e-3 down to tens of square kilometers for Chang’e-4.

Due to these constraints, Chang’e-4 will target the 180-km-diameter Von Kármán crater within the South Pole–Aitken basin. That area is the oldest impact basin in the solar system and of great interest to scientists because it could contain exposed areas of the lunar mantle and provide clues to the evolution of the Earth-moon system. Crucially for the landing, the Von Kármán crater is flatter than any other spot in the South Pole–Aitken basin, says Ping Jinsong, principal investigator for the low-frequency spectrometer on the lander.



Photo: Reuters
*Moon Mission: *This snapshot of the Chang’e-3 lander was taken by the rover that accompanied it to the moon in 2013.

Algorithms used by the Chang’e-4 guidance, navigation, and control subsystem—which will guide the lander’s movements, determine its position, and plan its course—have been altered to prevent the undulating far-side topography from adversely influencing the landing, as it would have for Chang’e-3.

The spacecraft will descend in six phases. The first three—initial deceleration, quick attitude and reorientation adjustment, and approach—will be controlled remotely. The final three—hovering, hazard avoidance, and slow descent—will be carried out autonomously by the lander. During descent, the spacecraft will cover around 450 km, but the oblique forward trajectory of the Chang’e-3 descent will be replaced with a much more vertical, downward trajectory for Chang’e-4.

The lander and rover have also been adapted for their new roles on the moon’s surface. They each incorporate a power supply based on radioisotope thermoelectric generators that will allow them to measure soil temperatures—for example, during the lunar night when the surface temperature drops to nearly –180 °C. With all such preparations in place, Chang’e-4 is finally ready to break new ground on the moon, and share its findings with its architects on Earth.



China Gears Up for Ambitious Landing on the Moon’s Far Side - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese commercial space startup develops AI satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-25 21:52:16|Editor: Yurou




CHENGDU, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- Having sent two satellites into space within 100 days after its establishment, a young Chinese commercial space firm is preparing for a new launch in December.

Supported by the local government, the Chengdu GuoXing Aerospace Technology Co. Ltd. was set up in the capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province in May. It has developed two experimental satellites integrated with AI technology.

"The AI technology could give the satellite a stronger capability of automatic data analysis," said Zhao Hongjie, vice president of the startup firm.

For instance, the remote sensing satellite with AI technology could autonomously identify clouds and fog, and select the useful images to send back to earth, thus greatly improving its working efficiency, Zhao said.

One such kind of AI satellite developed by the company for commercial use was sent into the sun-synchronous orbit on Oct. 29.

The company, employing more than 40 staff, most of whom are under 30, is only one example of China's emerging commercial space industry.

Companies like SpaceX, Blue Origin and Virgin Galactic are developing cost-effective carrier vehicles with the aim to make space travel possible for ordinary people. They have also inspired Chinese entrepreneurs.

Launching rockets and satellites has long been the goal of China's state-owned aerospace companies, but private space firms are now popping up hoping to make a name for themselves in this burgeoning industry.

According to a report by Beijing-based investment institution FutureAerospace, more than 60 private Chinese firms have entered the commercial space industry over the past three years, focusing on the production and launch of satellites and rockets.

This follows a government policy issued in 2015 to encourage private enterprises in space industry.

Analysts say commercial space activity could help lower costs and increase the efficiency of space activities, and accelerate technology development.

The value of the global space market is estimated to reach 485 billion U.S. dollars in 2020 when the value of China's space market is projected to be 800 billion yuan (125.78 billion dollars). About two-thirds of global satellite orders will come from commercial customers in the next decade.

Lured by the promising market, Chinese space companies recently unveiled a series of programs to produce and launch small and micro satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*LinkSure Network Launched Satellite Network Program — Realising Global Free Internet Access by 2026*

GABRIEL LI
NOVEMBER 27, 2018



​
On November 27, LinkSure Network officially launched its satellite network program — “LinkSure Swarm Constellation System.” The company’s first satellite “LinkSure No.1” will be launched into space together with the Long March rocket in 2019.

The “LinkSure Swarm Constellation System” is developed independently by LinkSure Network’s satellite team, aiming to solve internet access in areas uncovered by terrestrial networks. The ultimate goal is to provide free satellite network around the globe by 2026.




An Yang, the chief scientist of the LinkSure network satellite team (Source: LinkSure Network)

“The whole planet can be separated into two parts, the part with internet coverage and the part without. Our goal is to connect everyone, whether it’s in the mountains, ocean or deserts,” said An Yang, the chief scientist of the LinkSure Network satellite team.

The system has two layers of satellites, which consist of 72 core satellites 1000 km above the ground and 200 node satellites that are 600 km away from the ground. Yang also mentions that each satellite houses a robot that automatically copes with malfunctions and ensures a healthy operating status.

In 2014, the State Council officially announced Document No. 60, explicitly encouraging the investment of private capital in national civil space infrastructure. The company set up its official satellite team in 2016. The first satellite will be launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center (JSLC) in 2019. The first set of ten satellites will be launched in 2020.



(Source: LinkSure Network)

Internet satellites have become a hot topic in European and American tech firms in recent years. Similar space projects from companies such as OneWeb, Telesat and SpaceX, led by Elon Musk, have all received permission from Federal Communications Commission (FCC). According to Washington Post, SpaceX has just been authorized to build a network that blankets the earth in wireless Internet access.

LinkSure Network has been focusing on bridging the digital inequalities to provide free internet access worldwide. According to the latest statistics from the China Internet Network Information Center, or CNNIC, there are still 588 million people in China with no access to the internet as of June 2018.

According to the 2017 App Annie’s list, the top four apps with the most monthly active users are are from Facebook, Tencent, Alibaba and LinkSure Network . According to the App Top500 list of the first quarter of 2018 released by Cheetah Mobile Big data, WiFi Master Key ranked amongst the top three together with WeChat and QQ in terms of penetration rate. As of August 2018, LinkSure Network reached 900 million monthly active users.

In terms of public welfare, the company’s “Dream Key” charity project has also brought internet access to 241 schools in remote mountain areas, which has benefited over 270,000 children.

_Featured photo credit to LinkSure Network_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 19分钟前 来自 航爱网牌Android
> 西昌用于发射嫦娥四号月球探测器的火箭已经上架，它将于北京时间2018.12.08 01:30–03:30发射升空。航天爱好者网O网页链接


The rocket used in Xichang Launch Center to launch the Lunar 4 lunar probe has been erected on the launch pad. It will be launched at 2018.12.08 01:30–03:30 Beijing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Fengyun satellites handed over to meteorological authority*
By Jiang Chenglong | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-30 20:15
















Fengyun-3D blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi province, Nov 15, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Two Fengyun satellites were officially turned over to China's top meteorological authority on Friday, which will help weather forecasting and the prevention of natural disasters for countries involved in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The two meteorological satellites are Fengyun-2H and Fengyun-3D, which were launched on June 5 this year and Nov 15, 2017, respectively.

After on-orbit tests that showed they work well, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp officially handed the two satellites to their user, China Meteorological Administration.

Wei Caiying, chief commander of the ground application system of Fengyun-2H and deputy director of the National Satellite Meteorological Center, said the Fengyun series satellites will be able to cover all the territory of China, as well as countries involved in the Belt and Road Initiative, the Indian Ocean and most African countries.

Fengyun-2H, a geostationary orbit satellite, is the last in the Fengyun-2 series.

The other satellite, Fengyun-3D, is one of China's second generation of Polar-Orbiting Meteorological Satellites, which can provide global three-dimensional all-weather and multi-spectral remote sensing images.

The Fengyun-3D satellite will form a network with the Fengyun 3C satellite, which was launched into space in September 2013. Together they will improve the accuracy of atmospheric sounding and enhance the monitoring of greenhouse gases. The network will help China's disaster relief work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> The rocket used in Xichang Launch Center to launch the Lunar 4 lunar probe has been erected on the launch pad. It will be launched at 2018.12.08 01:30–03:30 Beijing time.


is the time confirmed ?
any live coverage?


----------



## JSCh

kuge said:


> is the time confirmed ?
> any live coverage?


Not straight from the horse's mouth, but from all the other information, you can consider it confirm.

According to big shrimp from weibo, there will not be live coverage of the launch, probably because it is at midnight.

After launch, it will probably be a while before landing. Judging from the CE-3 mission history, CE-4 would need to perform lunar transfer, lunar capture, lunar orbiting to take picture of landing site, communication test with the Queqiao relay satellite, and then landing. Landing would likely happen during lunar dawn so there would be a specific deadline every month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> Not straight from the horse's mouth, but from all the other information, you can consider it confirm.
> 
> According to big shrimp from weibo, there will not be live coverage of the launch, probably because it is at midnight.
> 
> After launch, it will probably be a while before landing. Judging from the CE-3 mission history, CE-4 would need to perform lunar transfer, lunar capture, lunar orbiting to take picture of landing site, communication test with the Queqiao relay satellite, and then landing. Landing would likely happen during lunar dawn so there would be a specific deadline every month.


hope onboard video camera will be live ...how many days will it take before landing on the far side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

kuge said:


> hope onboard video camera will be live ...how many days will it take before landing on the far side?


I think and hope that the landing would be broadcast live. I think it is not possible to say how many days before landing, because it will depend on how the stages in the mission go, weeks at least, likely next year.

====###====​*NEWS | *30 NOVEMBER 2018
*China set to launch first-ever spacecraft to the far side of the Moon*
Chang’e-4 mission will test plant growth on the Moon, and listen for radio emissions normally blocked by Earth's atmosphere.

*



*​Rendering of the Moon lander for Chinas Chang'e-4 lunar probe on the lunar surface.Credit: Xinhua/ZUMA

Early in the New Year, if all goes well, the Chinese spacecraft Chang’e-4 will arrive where no craft has been before: the far side of the Moon. The mission is scheduled to launch from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in Sichuan province on 8 December. The craft, comprising a lander and a rover, will then enter the Moon’s orbit, before touching down on the surface.

If the landing is successful, the mission’s main job will be to investigate this side of the lunar surface, which is peppered with many small craters. The lander will also conduct the first radio astronomy experiments from the far side of the Moon — and the first investigations to see whether plants will grow in the low-gravity lunar environment.

“This mission is definitely a significant and important accomplishment in lunar exploration,” says Carolyn van der Bogert, a planetary geologist at Westfälische Wilhelms University in Münster, Germany.

The ultimate goal of the China National Space Administration (CNSA) is to create a Moon base for future human exploration there, although it has not announced when that might happen. Chang’e-4 will be the country’s second craft to ‘soft’ land on the lunar surface, following Chang’e-3’s touchdown in 2013.

*Landing site*
The CNSA has remained tight-lipped about many of the mission’s details, including the landing site. The most likely location is inside a 186-kilometre-wide crater called Von Kármán, says Zongcheng Ling, who studies the formation and evolution of planetary bodies at Shandong University in Weihai and is a member of the mission’s science team. “We scientists are very happy” to have the chance to visit the far side, says Ling.

The crater is part of the South Pole–Aitken basin, the largest known impact structure in the Solar System and the oldest on the Moon.



View of the Moon showing South Pole–Aitken basin (labelled).Credit: NASA/GSFC/Arizona State Univ.

“It is a key area to answer several important questions about the early history of the Moon, including its internal structure and thermal evolution,” says Bo Wu, a geoinformatician at Hong Kong Polytechnic University, who helped describe the topography and geomorphology of this site.

The Chang’e-4 rover will map the region surrounding the landing site. It will also measure the thickness and shape of the subsurface layers using ground-penetrating radar, and measure the mineral composition at the surface with a near and infrared spectrometer, which could help geologists to understand the processes involved in the Moon’s early evolution.

Because the far side of the Moon never faces Earth, CNSA mission control won’t be able to communicate directly with the craft once it has landed. In May, China launched a communications satellite called Queqiao to beyond the Moon where it can act as a relay station for communications between the lander and Earth.



Rendering of the Moon rover for Chinas Chang’e-4 lunar probe on the lunar surface.Credit: Xinhua/ZUMA

*Greenhouse studies*
Although the Chang’e-4 rover and lander were designed as backups for Chang’e-3, and carry several instruments similar to the earlier mission, the lander will also carry some unique experiments.

One of those will test whether potato and thale-cress (_Arabidopsis_) seeds sprout and photosynthesize in a sealed, climate-controlled environment in the low gravity on the lunar surface.

“When we take the step towards long-term human habitation on the Moon or Mars, we will need greenhouse facilities to support us, and will need to live in something like a biosphere,” says Anna-Lisa Paul, a horticultural scientist at the University of Florida in Gainesville.

The proposed Chinese experiments will seek to verify previous studies on the International Space Station, says John Kiss, a space biologist at the University of North Carolina Greensboro. These found that potato and thale-cress can grow normally in controlled ecosystems in lower gravity than on Earth, but not in gravity as low as on the Moon.

*Radio astronomy*
The lander’s radio astronomy experiments will explore parts of the Milky Way that are poorly understood, such as the gases between stars, and the magnetic fields that propagate after a stars’ death.

A radio spectrometer, built by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, will collect electromagnetic data between 0.1 and 40 megahertz to create a map of low frequency radiation from the night sky. Capturing these measurements from Earth is difficult because low frequency radiation is mostly blocked by Earth’s atmosphere, says Heino Falcke, a radio astronomer at Radboud University Nijmegen in the Netherlands, and a member of the Dutch team that has built a low-frequency radio spectrometer carried on the Queqiao satellite. “We have completely blurred vision at low frequencies,” he says.

Astronomers will use this data to better understand how energy released by dying stars heats up the gases between them, which could affect how stars form, says Flacke.

He also plans to combine data from the Moon experiment with those from Queqiao. Astronomers are also interested in this spectrum of radiation to study the first few hundred million years of the Universe, a time before the formation of galaxies and stars. The data could help them filter out background noise that could be hiding a signal from this time period. If found, that signal could reveal information about the distribution of ordinary matter compared with dark matter in the Universe. But even with the help of the moon lander, it is not certain that they will detect the signal, says Falcke. “It is a first step.”

China’s next venture to the Moon will be even more ambitious. Chang’e-5, scheduled to launch in 2019, will endeavour to bring samples from the Moon back to Earth.

doi: 10.1038/d41586-018-07562-z


China set to launch first-ever spacecraft to the far side of the Moon | Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

NOTAM for Chang'e 4 is out.

A5217/18 (Issued for ZSHA ZGZU) - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED 
BY:N260808E1142921-N261444E1140013-N255857E1135553-N255223E1142456 

BACK TO START.ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY 
INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA, ACFT SHALL AVOID THE TEMPORARY 

RESTRICTED AREA BY ATC. GND - UNL, 07 DEC 18:15 2018 UNTIL 07 DEC 18:36 2018.
CREATED: 05 DEC 05:31 2018


A5215/18 - A TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA ESTABLISHED BOUNDED 
BY:N272159E1083650-N273125E1074313-N271528E1073946-N270603E1083315
BACK TO START.ALL ACFT ARE FORBIDDEN TO FLY 
INTO THE TEMPORARY RESTRICTED AREA, ACFT SHALL AVOID THE TEMPORARY 

RESTRICTED AREA BY ATC. GND - UNL, 07 DEC 18:14 2018 UNTIL 07 DEC 18:34 2018.
CREATED: 05 DEC 05:27 2018​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> October 29, 2018
> *FRANCE-CHINA SPACE COOPERATION - CFOSAT IN ORBIT*
> 
> Monday 29 October, the China France Oceanography Satellite (CFOSat) was placed into orbit by a Chinese Long March 2C launch vehicle from the Jiuquan launch base in Inner Mongolia. CFOSat’s solar array deployed successfully 32 minutes later and the satellite started its science mission to study ocean surface winds and waves.
> 
> The CFOSat mission has been designed to gain new insights into ocean surface characteristics and their impacts on the atmosphere-ocean exchanges that play a key role in the climate system. The satellite is carrying two radar instruments: SWIM (Surface Waves Investigation and Monitoring), developed by France, which will survey the length, height and direction of waves; and SCAT (wind SCATterometer), developed by China, which will measure the strength and direction of winds. Simultaneous acquisition of wind and wave measurements by the two instruments constitutes a scientific first.
> 
> France and China developed the satellite together. During the data exploitation phase, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) will be in charge of satellite command-control from its Xi’an control centre. Working closely with this operational team, CNES will task and monitor the SWIM instrument from its Toulouse Space Centre. CNSA will likewise task and monitor the SCAT instrument from its mission centre in Beijing. Each country will acquire all SCAT and SWIM science data via two French receiving stations in Canada and Sweden and three stations in China. Each partner nation will thus assure redundancy of science telemetry reception and processing.
> 
> After the announcement of the launch’s success, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall commented from the Jiuquan launch base: “In 1997, CNES and CNSA signed the first cooperation agreement between France and the People’s Republic of China on the study and peaceful uses of outer space. It was in 2014 that we decided to go ahead with the CFOSat ocean-surveying mission, a major project confirming our nations’ commitment to tackling climate change and the culmination of a unique partnership in this domain. CNES and CNSA have constantly combined their efforts in this area ever since. We signed a memorandum of understanding in January this year, in the presence of Presidents Emmanuel Macron and Xi Jinping, to step up this cooperation and encourage wide uptake of CFOSat data. These data will be instrumental in the success of the Space Climate Observatory (SCO), one of the flagship measures in the Paris Declaration adopted by the world’s space agencies at the One Planet Summit in December 2017.”
> 
> 
> presse.cnes.fr | France-China space cooperation - CFOSat in orbit


*China-France satellite gets first ocean data*
By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/6 15:48:40

The China-France Oceanography Satellite (CFOSat) had obtained more than 400 pieces of marine environmental data in its first batch of data transmissions, a month after it took off from China's Gobi Desert. 

The data includes the distribution and moves of cyclones, location and intensity of typhoons, which helps researchers forecast the weather more accurately, Science and Technology Daily reported on Thursday, quoting the Ministry of Natural Resources.

Liu Jianqiang, the project's chief scientist, who is also the deputy director of Ocean Satellite Center of China's Ministry of Natural Resources, told the Global Times on Thursday that the satellite is still in the test phase but is expected to operate after three months. 

Marine data received by the satellite will benefit the accuracy of weather forecasts for China and France and boost international cooperation in this field, Liu noted.

The satellite had obtained data of Typhoon Man-yi, including its features, location, movement and speed.

The satellite started transmitting data via the microwave scatterometer and spectrometer since November 2 and 3, the report said.

The satellite, atop a Long March-2C carrier rocket, took off on October 29 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's Gobi Desert and entered a sun-synchronous orbit 520 kilometers above Earth, Xinhua News Agency said.

Developed by the China National Space Administration (CNSA) and the Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales (CNES), France's space agency, the satellite can conduct 24-hour observations of global wave spectrums, effective wave height and ocean surface wind fields.

With the two innovative radar instruments - the scatterometer was developed by China to measure the strength and direction of wind and a wave spectrometer developed by France to survey the length, height and direction of waves - the satellite can help scientists collect data about wind and waves at the same location for the first time.

China previously launched six oceanic satellites, with the first officially approved for development in 1997. Two other satellites, the HY-1C and the HY-2B, were also sent into space this year ahead of the CFOSat, Xinhua reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Dutch research team involved in first landing on the far side of the moon*
Date of news: 5 December 2018

*The Chinese space agency will be launching the Chang’e 4 moon lander on Friday 7 December, hoping to make China the first country to land on the far side of the moon. Dutch astronomers are also looking forward to the launch as they are collaborating with Chinese scientists on this mission. A satellite containing a Dutch radio instrument has already been launched to the far side of the moon, ready to be switched on once the moon lander touches down.*

*How is the Chang'e4 satellite doing?*
China’s Chang’e 4 relay satellite was launched on 21 May this year, following the launch of the moon lander. The satellite is now in place behind the moon to provide communication between the moon lander and the earth, and is equipped with a radio instrument made in the Netherlands.



_Image: Launch of the Chang’e 4 relay-satelliet QueQuiao on 21 May 2018 from China. Credit: Albert-Jan Boonstra (ASTRON)._

*First Dutch team involved in a moon landing*
The Netherlands-China Low-Frequency Explorer (NCLE) was developed by a team from Radboud University, the Netherlands Institute for Radio Astronomy (ASTRON) and the company ISIS. The instrument is expected to start making scientific observations early next year. The whole Dutch team is keenly anticipating the launch on 7 December, not only because it will be the first ever landing on the far side of the moon, but especially because scientists from the Radboud Radio Lab in Nijmegen and ASTRON are also part of the Chang'e 4 mission’s scientific team – the first time they have been involved in a moon landing.

Astrophysicist and Managing Director of the Radboud Radio Lab, Marc Klein Wolt, explains, “With our instrument installed on the relay satellite, we have become the first Dutch team ever to be part of a mission to the moon. That was special enough, but this makes it even more special.” While no instruments from the Netherlands will be on board the Chinese lunar lander itself, the Dutch radio instrument on the satellite and the Chinese radio instrument on board the moon lander will carry out observations together.

Albert-Jan Boonstra, program manager at ASTRON, adds: “We are particularly interested in how well our sensor is doing under the extreme conditions in space, in relation to the design and the sensitivity of the radio instrument on the moon lander. Both instruments are not only designed to collect scientific results, but they also provide us with technical information needed to design a future flock of small astronomical radio satellites.”

*A new window to the Universe*
Radio astronomers typically use one of the many radio telescopes on earth to make observations, but with the NCLE instrument, the Dutch team is opening a new window to the Universe. They are seeking to tune in to radio signals with wavelengths that cannot be detected on earth due to our planet’s atmosphere. “The NCLE is paving the way for a future large-scale radio experiment on the surface of the moon to observe the weak signal emitted just after the Big Bang, before the first stars were formed. That’s why this moon landing is so interesting, because for the first time, we have the chance to study the conditions for radio astronomy on the moon,” Heino Falcke explains, Professor of Astroparticle Physics and Radio Astronomy, and scientific leader for the NCLE instrument. Moreover, the Chinese lunar lander will only be operational for a month or two, whereas the NCLE is expected to be in service over the next five years. The hope is that the NCLE will be rolled out and switched on a few weeks after a successful landing.


Dutch research team involved in first landing on the far side of the moon - Radboud University

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China successfully launched "one rocket 12 satellites" (including 2 Saudi satellites)*
People's Daily 2018-12-07 13:04:09




The rocket was launched at the scene. Hao Wei

At 12:12 on December 7, China used the Long March II carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully launch the Saudi-5A/5B satellite and launch 10 small satellites. The satellites all enter the intended orbit.

The two Saudi satellites are low-orbit remote sensing satellites developed by King Technology City of Saudi Arabia. Each of them has a mass of 425 kilograms and a design life of 5 years. The payload is a full-color/multi-spectral high-resolution camera, which is mainly used to acquire ground images. The 10 small satellites carried out were developed by Hunan Changsha Tianyi Research Institute and Beijing Jiutian MSI Technology Development Co., Ltd.

This mission is the 293th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles.

(Source: People's Daily Client)

https://www.toutiao.com/a6632112616112128519/


*我国“一箭12星”成功发射升空*
人民日报 2018-12-07 13:04:09




火箭发射现场。郝伟 摄

12月7日12时12分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将沙特-5A/5B卫星发射升空，搭载发射10颗小卫星。卫星均进入预定轨道。

2颗沙特卫星是沙特国王科技城研制的低轨遥感卫星，每颗质量为425千克，设计寿命5年，有效载荷是1台全色/多光谱高分辨率相机，主要用于获取地面图像。搭载的10颗小卫星分别由湖南长沙天仪研究院、北京九天微星科技发展有限公司等单位研制。

这次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第293次飞行。

(来源:人民日报客户端)

The two Saudi satellites are low-orbit remote sensing satellites developed by King Technology City of Saudi Arabia. Each of them has a mass of 425 kilograms and a design life of 5 years.

and 10 other small satellites. The satellites all enter the intended orbit.
















Saudi satellites footages

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China launches Chang'e-4 lunar probe which will land on the back of the moon for the first time in the name of all mankin*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-08 03:30:06|Editor: yan













China launches Chang'e-4 lunar probe in the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

XICHANG, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe was launched in the early hours of Saturday, and it is expected to make the first-ever soft landing on the far side of the moon.

A Long March-3B rocket, carrying the probe including a lander and a rover, blasted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 2:23 a.m., opening a new chapter in lunar exploration.

The scientific tasks of the Chang'e-4 mission include low-frequency radio astronomical observation, surveying the terrain and landforms, detecting the mineral composition and shallow lunar surface structure, and measuring the neutron radiation and neutral atoms to study the environment on the far side of the moon, the China National Space Administration announced.

China has promoted international cooperation in its lunar exploration program, with four scientific payloads in the Chang'e-4 mission developed by scientists from the Netherlands, Germany, Sweden and Saudi Arabia.

Saturday's launch was the 294th mission of the Long March rocket series.

KEY WORDS:_Chang'e-4_
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/08/c_137658276.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's First Space Solar Power Plant Test Site to Land in Chongqing*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : DEC 07 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





China's First Space Solar Power Plant Test Site to Land in Chongqing​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 7 -- The government of Chongqing Bishan District, Chongqing University, China Academy of Space Technology-Xi'an Institute of Space Radio Technology and Xi'an Electronic Science and Technology University signed an agreement yesterday to break ground on the first test site of a space-based solar power plant.

The area covers about 33 acres, including about 17.5 acres of core test grounds, state Xinhua News Agency reported.

Construction will run from next year to 2020, during which time the parties will invest CNY200 million (USD29 million) to erect an experimental launch area, balloon platform and other facilities, and carry out tests of energy transfers with microwaves on a platform floating at a height of between 50 and 300 meters. 

The parties will also build small and mid-sized stratospheric solar power stations and realize grid-connected electricity generation from 2021 to 2025. Work on a large-scale space-based solar power plant will start after 2025.

The concept of a space-based solar power plant is that of a power-generation system comprising solar power stations fixed in Earth's orbit, which send electricity to the planet below via wireless connections. Unlike ground facilities, space-based solar power stations are not subject to day and night, weather and other natural factors and thus feature a higher solar energy utilization rate.

China, the US, Japan and others have proposed solar power plants in space, with all in the basic research phase, said Bao Weimin, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and director of the Science and Technology Committee of Beijing-based China Aerospace Science and Technology. 

A solar power plant perched in the ether needs to solve the key problems of how to transport power generation equipment into geosynchronous orbit with large carrier rockets, assemble it in space and generate electricity, and how to transfer electricity to the ground while ensuring the security of equipment operation and environment safety.

"These three issues are still under fundamental exploration," Bao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *OneSpace set to launch nation's first private carrier rocket*
> By Tan Yingzi in Chongqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-05-08 16:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2018, Shu Chang from the OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, introduces the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket that is set for launch on May 17 in a test field in Northwest China. [Photo by Tan Yingzi/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> OneSpace Technology, China's first private rocket producer, announced Tuesday in Chongqing the maiden launch of the company's OS-X0 solid-fuel rocket is set to take place on May 17 in a test field in northwest China.
> 
> The company calls it the first flight of a carrier rocket designed and made completely by a private company from China.
> 
> The rocket has been transported to the test field and the company is busy preparing for the launch. According to a previous report by China Daily, the test field is in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.
> 
> The 9-meter-tall OS-X0, called "Chongqing Liangjiang Star," is capable of placing 100-kilogram payloads into an orbit 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket can accelerate a new concept craft it's testing to a hypersonic speed of Mach 13, or 4.4 kilometers per second.
> 
> Established in 2015 through government endeavors to foster the commercial space sector and encourage participation from private enterprises, OneSpace has become a rising star in the country's space arena.
> 
> Last May, OneSpace signed an agreement with Chongqing Liangjiang Aviation Industry Investment Group to build its research and manufacturing base in the Southwest China city.
> 
> Chongqing Liangjiang New Area is the third national development and opening zone in China — the first in the inland — approved by the State Council, after Shanghai Pudong New Area and Tianjin Binhai New Area.
> 
> The Chongqing base will be put into use by the end of this year, with a research center, a smart manufacturing and assembly center, a test center, an aircraft control and simulation center and specialized labs. Its annual output value is expected to reach 1.5 billion yuan, with the capacity to assemble and test 30 carrier rockets.
> 
> OneSpace is developing the OS-M1, a larger rocket, to send small satellites into sun-synchronous or low-Earth orbits. It plans to conduct OS-M1's first flight around year's end.


*Liangjiang to be nation's first center for the space internet*
Updated: 2018-12-05
english.liangjiang.gov.cn

The launch ceremony of a global low-earth orbit (LEO) mobile satellite communication and space internet project was held in Liangjing New Area of Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Nov 30.

The launch coincided with the plaque unveiling ceremony for Dongfanghong Satellite Mobile Communication Co Ltd. The project is expected to develop Liangjiang into China's first global headquarters for the space internet.

With a primary investment of 20 billion yuan ($2.9 billion), the project is the first large-scale national commercial space project.

Upon completion, the project will be able to realize global two-way communication in real time under complicated geological conditions and will operate 24 hours a day thanks to a fully covered 5G internet system supported by hundreds of LEO small satellite constellations and a ground system.

According to Xieyun, general manager of Dongfanghong, 5G networking allows no delay in telephone communication, internet surfing and data processing, and for the 1000-mile height of low-earth orbit satellites shortens the signal velocity.

The unit will be linked with a station on the ground to improve its usability and efficiency. It will also be adapted to include features such as guidance enhancement, aviation and navigation surveillance, and unmanned driving technology.

The project has committed to building a global headquarters, an operation center, a talent training base and supporting industry parks in Liangjiang New Area.

The aerospace industry has become a new development opportunity and a helping force in Liangjiang. Recently, more than 20 projects and 50 billion yuan have been introduced to promote the development of Liangjiang's aerospace industry.



The global low-earth orbit mobile satellite communication and space internet project, as well as the Dongfanghong Satellite Co Ltd, is founded. [Photo/liangjiang.gov.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050045271265153024
> 
> *Cees Bassa*‏ @cgbassa
> Replying to @cgbassa @tammojan and
> Our precious Earth and the lunar farside as seen with the #DSLWP-B lunar orbiter! This is the full color adjusted image received by radio amateurs, including @radiotelescoop (operated by @tammojan and myself). Commands were created by @bg2bhc and uplinked by Reinhard DK5LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:27 PM - 10 Oct 2018




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070988705664565248*pi9cam*‏ @PI9CAM
The amateur radio payload on DSLWP-B will be quiet for the next period to make (radio) space for Chang'e 4. The last messages sent on JT4G were 'HI CE4' 'SAFE LANDING'.





6:29 PM - 7 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071158225666539521Here's some cool shots of the Chang'e-4 rover, which remains nameless, despite and whole public contest and voting and whatnot.


















5:43 AM - 8 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

nameless 无名 is its name..

btw, will a direct insertion introduce to the lunar orbit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chang’e-4 launch*
SciNews
Published on Dec 7, 2018

18:23 UTC (8 December at 02:23 local time). The Chang'e-4 lunar mission (lander and rover) is scheduled to land in the Aitken crater, located in the Aitken Basin, in the South Pole region on the far side of the Moon. According to the China National Space Administration, the scientific tasks of the Chang'e-4 mission include low-frequency radio astronomical observation, surveying the terrain and landforms, detecting the mineral composition and shallow lunar surface structure, and measuring the neutron radiation and neutral atoms to study the environment on the far side of the Moon. Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)

===#####===

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e-4 gets second trajectory correction*
CGTN
2018-12-09 21:18 GMT+8

The trajectory of China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe was corrected on Sunday afternoon, the second such maneuver since the vessel blasted off on Saturday towards the Moon.

The task, conducted by several satellite tracking and control stations in China, aims to confirm the latitude and longitude of the probe, check information sent by the probe, and prepare for its third trajectory correction.

"Chang'e-4 has just completed its second trajectory correction, and the third one is designed to ensure Chang'e-4 enters the designated orbit and prepare for its soft landing," Li Peng, assistant engineer at Kashgar Satellite Tracking Station of Xi'an Satellite Control Center (XSCC), told China's national broadcaster CCTV.

The journey of Chang'e-4 to the orbit of the Moon will take two hours less than that of its predecessor, Chang'e-3.

"During the 110-hour Earth-Moon transfer, we will spare no efforts to ensure the precise entry conditions at every time," said Liu Qing, another engineer at Kashgar Satellite Tracking Station.

In the next month, scientists will conduct the third trajectory correction, near-moon braking and other key tasks, which will pave the way for a successful soft landing of the probe on the far side of the Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch commercial new generation retrievable satellite in 2019*
> by Andrew Jones Oct 05, 2018 12:28 GERMANY CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM CAST
> 
> 
> 
> The Shijian-10 recoverable microgravity space science satellite, recovered in April 2016. _Xinhua_
> 
> China will launch a commercial new generation retrievable satellite next year which will allow experiments and other payloads to be sent to space and later recovered.
> 
> Li Ming, vice president of the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), a satellite and spacecraft maker, presented the spacecraft and its potential uses at a forum at the International Astronautical Congress in Bremen, Germany on Thursday.
> 
> Described as an advanced platform for space environment utilisation, the satellite could play an important role in space biology, pharmaceuticals and materials, as well as space science experiments.
> 
> The satellite is based on earlier Chinese recoverable satellites named Fanhui Shi Weixing (FSW). The satellites, equipped with cameras, were used for climate, geographical and agricultural ends, including irradiating seeds as part of experiments to increase yield.
> 
> The new 3,500 kilogramme satellite can be used in a short-term configuration running on battery power and a long-term version with additional solar arrays. It will be capable of carrying 500-600 kg of recoverable payload. Pricing was stated only as, "affordable and reasonable, according to the present international markets".
> 
> CAST is considering around 15 missions with the satellite from 2019 to 2025. The structures, equipment and cables of the return capsule will be reusable, helping to assist with cost and launch cadence. The heat shielding will be replaced for each flight.
> 
> 
> 
> The CAST recoverable satellite will, excluding heat shielding, be reusable around 15 times. _Gbtimes/Andrew Jones_
> 
> The first spacecraft is currently in phase D of its development, which involves the testing of systems, integration and assembly ahead of a flight to space in 2019.
> 
> The satellite will be launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre via Long March 2D launch vehicles, putting the satellite into a near 43 degree inclination orbit of around 340 kilometres. The satellites will likely return near Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia, where China's Shenzhou human spaceflight missions land.
> 
> John Horack, professor and Neil Armstrong Chair at Ohio State University, described the development as exciting, placing it in the broader context of space commercialisation efforts.
> 
> "It's a great opportunity to explore business value propositions around how do we make money sending things into space, leaving them there, powering them up...the sky's the limit on your imagination on how you use the facility.
> 
> "We'll see how it goes. A true business is nothing more than a falsifiable hypothesis in a scientific sense," Horack said, adding that, "we'll see many, many innovations; this just happens to be one".
> 
> CAST belongs to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for the Chinese space programme.
> 
> CAST has made and launched 25 recoverable satellites, 11 spacecraft for human spaceflight, and one lunar return capsule - the latter, Chang'e-5, being a 2014 test for a full lunar sample return mission, which is scheduled to launch in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Chang'e-5 T1 test vehicle "Xiaofei" lands successfully in 2014. _Xinhua_
> 
> 
> China to launch commercial new generation retrievable satellite in 2019 | GBTimes.com


*China to launch new-generation retrievable satellite in 2019*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-10 10:40
















Scientific personnels work at the landing area of the re-entry capsule of China's first retrievable microgravity satellite SJ-10 in Siziwang Banner, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, April 18, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

China will launch a reusable retrievable satellite next year, with its recoverable module able to be used 15 times over the next decade, according to the China Aerospace Science & Technology Corp.

The new-generation retrievable satellite, being developed by CAST, is a reusable satellite which allows experiments and other payloads to be sent to space and later recovered. The 3,500-kilogram satellite will be offered in short-term and long-term configurations, with the former running on battery power alone and the later carrying solar arrays. It will be capable of carrying up to 500 to 600 kilograms of recoverable payload.

According to Zhao Huiguang, chief architect of the new satellite, who spoke at a science salon in Beijing on Wednesday, the first satellite has been delivered and is undergoing testing, integration and assembly. It will be launched aboard a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in April and is expected to be recovered by May. Additional missions are expected to be launched later.

China is now the world's third country to develop retrievable satellite technology. Over the last 40 years, China has worked on three generations of retrievable satellites in six models for multiple uses. By 2016, the country successfully made and launched 25 retrievable satellites, all of which have played key roles in space science.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to launch new-generation retrievable satellite in 2019*

2018-12-10 14:11:05

chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e





_Scientific personnels work at the landing area of the re-entry capsule of China's first retrievable microgravity satellite SJ-10 in Siziwang Banner, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, April 18, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)_

*China will launch a reusable retrievable satellite next year, with its recoverable module able to be used 15 times over the next decade*, according to the China Aerospace Science & Technology Corp.

The new-generation retrievable satellite, being developed by CAST, is a reusable satellite which allows experiments and other payloads to be sent to space and later recovered. The 3,500-kilogram satellite will be offered in short-term and long-term configurations, with the former running on battery power alone and the later carrying solar arrays. It will be capable of carrying up to 500 to 600 kilograms of recoverable payload.

According to Zhao Huiguang, chief architect of the new satellite, who spoke at a science salon in Beijing on Wednesday, the first satellite has been delivered and is undergoing testing, integration and assembly. It will be launched aboard a Long March 2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in April and is expected to be recovered by May. Additional missions are expected to be launched later.

China is now the world's third country to develop retrievable satellite technology. Over the last 40 years, China has worked on three generations of retrievable satellites in six models for multiple uses. By 2016, the country successfully made and launched 25 retrievable satellites, all of which have played key roles in space science.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-12-10/detail-ifzanuxq9377412.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e 4 lunar probe has entered the moon's orbit*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-12 18:09















China's Chang'e 4 lunar probe has entered the moon's orbit in preparation for a soft-landing on the far side of the moon in early January.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China’s dark matter space probe detects tantalizing signal*
> By Dennis Normile
> Nov. 29, 2017 , 1:10 PM
> 
> A long-standing challenge in physics has been finding evidence for dark matter, the stuff presumed to make up a substantial chunk of the mass of the universe. Its existence seems to be responsible for the structure of the universe and the formation and evolution of galaxies. But physicists have yet to observe this mysterious material.
> 
> Results reported today by a China-led space science mission provide a tantalizing hint—but not firm evidence—for dark matter. Perhaps more significantly, the first observational data produced by China’s first mission dedicated to astrophysics shows that the country is set to become a force in space science, says David Spergel, an astrophysicist at Princeton University. China is now "making significant contributions to astrophysics and space science," he says.
> 
> Physicists have inferred the existence of dark matter from its gravitational effect on visible matter. But it has never been observed.
> 
> China’s Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) was designed to try to fill that gap, by looking for an indirect decay signal of a hypothetical dark matter candidate called weakly interacting massive particles (WIMPs). Researchers launched the spacecraft from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, about 1600 kilometers west of Beijing, in December 2015. Its primary instrument—a stack of thin, crisscrossed detector strips—is tuned to observe the incoming direction, energy, and electric charge of the particles that make up cosmic rays, particularly electrons and positrons, the antimatter counterparts of electrons. Cosmic rays emanate from conventional astrophysical objects, like exploding supernovae in the galaxy. But if dark matter consists of WIMPs, these would occasionally annihilate each other and create electron-positron pairs, which might be detected as an excess over the expected abundance of particles from conventional objects.
> 
> In its first 530 days of scientific observations, DAMPE detected 1.5 million cosmic ray electrons and positrons above a certain energy threshold. When researchers plot of the number of particles against their energy, they’d expect to see a smooth curve. But previous experiments have hinted at an anomalous break in the curve. Now, DAMPE has confirmed that deviation. “It may be evidence of dark matter,” but the break in the curve “may be from some other cosmic ray source,” says astrophysicist Chang Jin, who leads the collaboration at the Chinese Academy of Science’s (CAS’s) Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO) in Nanjing. The DAMPE results appear online today in Nature.
> 
> More data will be needed to confirm what DAMPE is possibly seeing. But there is good news on that front. "We expected a 3-year life for the satellite," Chang says. But given the smooth functioning of the spacecraft and its instruments, "we now expect it to last 5 years," he says. That will allow the satellite to record more than 10 billion cosmic ray events. Fan Yizhong, a mission astrophysicist also at PMO, adds that DAMPE's observations will complement those of other space- and ground-based instruments to ultimately clarify whether there is a connection between the anomalous signals and dark matter annihilation.
> 
> The DAMPE collaboration comprises four institutes under CAS, including the National Space Science Center in Beijing; also involved are the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, the University of Geneva, and Italian universities in Bari, Lecce, and Perugia. The satellite has been named Wukong, after the Monkey King character in the 16th century Chinese novel Journey to the West. DAMPE was also China's first mission dedicated to astronomy and astrophysics, though it was joined in space in June by the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, intended to observe x-ray and gamma ray emissions from black holes, neutron stars, active galactic nuclei, and other phenomena.
> 
> Even if DAMPE's data don't resolve the dark matter riddle, Spergel says, "These measurements will inform our understanding of cosmic ray acceleration [and] will tell us about the physical processes in shocks around supernova and the physics of pulsars."
> 
> 
> China’s dark matter space probe detects tantalizing signal | Science | AAAS


*China's dark matter explorer Wukong to extend space service*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-17 16:21:07|Editor: ZX




NANJING, Dec. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Dark Matter Particle Explorer, nicknamed "Wukong" or "Monkey King," will extend its service in space by two years, as it is still in good condition and collecting key scientific data.

The research team operating the satellite said Monday that Wukong's key performance indicators have barely changed compared with three years ago when it was launched as China's first dark matter probe satellite.

As of Monday, the satellite has reached its expected service life of three years, having orbited the earth 16,597 times in a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 kilometers, detecting around 5.5 billion cosmic particles.

"We hope that Wukong's 'sharp eyes' will detect 300 electrons that are obviously different from the normal energy spectrum by the end of 2019, which will provide theorists with sufficient data to study the nature of the electrons," said Chang Jin, chief scientist of the team.

Chang said the research team is quite confident about the satellite working another two years in space.

China launched Wukong at the end of 2015 to detect the high-energy electrons and gamma rays in space, which might be generated in the process of annihilation or decay of dark matter.

The satellite's original objectives have been completed with some results exceeding expectations, according to the team.

In 2017, the British scientific journal _Nature _published the high-energy electronic data collected by Wukong in the 18 months after its launch. In the study, Chang found an unexpected surplus of high-energy electrons that might be caused by the annihilation of dark matter, attracting close attention from domestic and foreign scientific communities.

"Key data is still being accumulated. The extension of Wukong's service is the basis of all our research," said Guo Jianhua, deputy chief designer of the satellite payload.

Compared with the existing dark matter detection equipment in the world, Wukong boasts advantages in its range of energy observation and its energy resolution.

Dark matter is a hypothetical form of matter that is thought to account for around 80 percent of the matter in the universe and about a quarter of its total energy density. It has not been observed directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> *China's dark matter explorer Wukong to extend space service*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-17 16:21:07|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANJING, Dec. 17 (Xinhua) --
> Dark matter is a hypothetical form of matter that is thought to account for around 80 percent of the matter in the universe and about a quarter of its total energy density. It has not been observed directly.


perhaps there exist no dark matters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From CAST,
【今日看嫦娥 | 嫦娥四号的绕月之旅】今天，我已经在太空飞行12天了。在12月12日，成功进行了“刹车”后，我被月球引力捕获，开始围绕着月球君转圈圈。这几天，我也没闲着，除了绕月飞行之外，我还和早已等候的中继星“鹊桥”打了好几次电话，信号良好，能在遥远的太空保持联系，心里感觉十分踏实。

*[ Today's Chang'e-4 | Chang'e-4 circumlunar journey ] *Today, I have been flying in space for 12 days. On December 12th, after the successful "brake", I was captured by the moon's gravity and began to circle around the moon. In the past few days, I have not been idle. In addition to flying around the moon, I also made several phone calls with the relay satellite "鹊桥"QueQiao that have been eagerly awaiting. The signal is good, and being able to keep in touch in distant space, make me feel at ease.

【嫦娥四号为何要绕月飞行很多天？】
嫦娥四号不远万里来到月球后却并不着急着陆，它的绕月飞行时间要比“嫦娥三号”多出十几天，这是为什么呢？
原来，月球自转的周期是28天，也就是说月球的昼夜交替一次约等于地球一个月的时间。为了让探测器落到月球上就能得到充分的太阳光开展工作，因此就必须要让它在月球着陆区的白天着陆。而嫦娥四号近月制动之后，运行的轨道面到着陆区上方的时候正好是着陆区的晚上，因此嫦娥四号要持续绕月飞行大半个月，才能赶在月背的白天实施着陆。

[Why do Chang'e-4 fly around the moon for many days? ]
Chang'e-4 has traveled all this way to the moon, but it is not anxious to land. It's time spend on flying around the moon is ten days longer that Chang'e-3, why is that so? It turns out that the period/cycle of the moon's rotation is 28 days, which means that the moon's day and night alternates about one month's time. In order for Chang'e-4 to land on the moon to get enough sunlight to work, it is necessary to let it land during the day in the lunar landing zone. After the brakes of Chang'e-4, the orbit plane to the top of the landing zone coincided with the night of the landing zone. Therefore, Chang'e-4 continued to fly around the moon for half a month to land in the daytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From CASC (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation) weibo,

Super 2018!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Nation's 1st private rocket factory begins operation*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-21 09:33


















Construction for LandSpace got underway earlier this month. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
The first privately owned carrier rocket factory in China, and the largest of its kind in Asia, recently began operations and is set to build what is expected to be the country's biggest privately designed rocket.

Zhang Changwu, founder and CEO of LandSpace, a rocket-maker in Beijing, said on Thursday that the factory in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, is currently being used to conduct technical tests of the company's newly developed TQ-12 rocket engine.

He said production of the engine and the ZQ 2 liquid-propellant carrier rocket will begin in 2019 at the factory, adding that the ZQ 2, which will be propelled by the TQ-12, is scheduled to carry out its first flight in 2020. Except for the Huzhou facility, all carrier rocket factories in China belong to State-owned space entities such as China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

According to publicly available information, before LandSpace there was only one private rocket-maker with its own production facility in Asia－Japan's Interstellar Technologies. The Japanese company's plant is in Taiki, Hokkaido, and is much smaller than the Huzhou factory.

Zhang said his factory now occupies about 4.7 hectares and will be expanded to 8 hectares. The facility will be able to produce about 15 ZQ 2 rockets and 200 TQ-12 engines starting in 2022, he said.

Zhang Chen, a senior manager at LandSpace, said the reasons behind the company setting up a factory in Huzhou include the fact that the city has been a testing base for State-owned space contractors for a long time. The local government is supportive of private businesses and is eager to upgrade local industries, and it is easy to find component suppliers in neighboring regions.

LandSpace launched its first carrier rocket－the 19-meter, solid-fuel ZQ 1－in late October at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China, planning to place a mini-satellite into orbit. The mission failed because of technical malfunctions in flight.

Zhang Changwu said the company now focuses on the development of the ZQ 2, calling it "the largest and most powerful carrier rocket designed and built by a private Chinese rocket company".

The 48.8-m ZQ 2 will have a diameter of 3.35 m, the same as those in most of China's Long March rocket series, and a liftoff weight of 216 metric tons. It will be capable of placing a 1.8-ton payload into sun-synchronous orbit 500 kilometers above the earth or a 4-ton spacecraft into a low-Earth orbit with an altitude of 200 km, LandSpace said.

President Xi Jinping has personally requested that the nation's long-insulated space industry open its doors to private participants and take advantage of their participation to boost sustainable growth.

Meanwhile, several government departments have published policies and guidelines that encourage private enterprises to take part in space-related businesses.

There are nearly 10 private rocket firms in China and all of them were founded over the past three years. Of those, LandSpace, OneSpace and i-Space, all based in Beijing, are the leaders when it comes to research and production capabilities and funding. The three companies have all conducted launch missions.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China plans to launch 156 low Earth orbit satellites by 2025*
> (Global Times) 10:50, September 01, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CGTN photo_​
> China plans to launch 156 small satellites by 2025 to provide Internet services in low signal areas and places with adverse natural environment, according to an announcement by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).
> 
> Due to environmental conditions of deserts, mountains and seas, half of the world's population has no access to the Internet, and the information deficiency hampers local development, according to a press release CASIC sent to the Global Times Thursday.
> 
> It will be China's first broadband Internet access system with small satellites hovering in low orbit, which will also help meet the needs of commercial space development, it said.
> 
> The project, named Hongyun, plans to send the first satellite by 2018, and launch four more to gain preliminary experience by 2020. By the end of the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-2025), CASIC plans to have all of the 156 satellites in operation.
> 
> "The satellites will also facilitate Internet access and communication for airplanes and ocean-going ships," Wang Yanan, chief editor of the Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told reporters.
> 
> The Hongyun Project, which focuses on communication, remote sensing and navigation, can offer communication and Internet services for China and less-developed countries with reduced latency. Meanwhile, the project can also benefit emergency communication, sensor data collection and remote control of unmanned equipment, CASIC said.
> 
> Currently, international maritime satellites are widely used for communications in mountainous areas and airplanes, but those satellites, 36,000 kilometers above the Earth, have time and signal delay as well as high costs for providing services, said Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with the CASIC, according to the WeChat account of the company.
> 
> The small satellites sent by the Hongyun Project will hover in low orbits only hundreds of kilometers to 1,000 kilometers above the Earth, and thus could improve the Internet access, Yang said.
> 
> However, the low orbit satellites may face challenges in power supply, as they need more energy to reduce the influence of air-resistance compared to high orbit satellites. Experiments are needed to determine whether solar energy alone is enough, Wang said.
> 
> Hongyun Project was part of the space projects announced by CASIC at the Third China (International) Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province, on Wednesday.
> 
> CASIC also announced at the forum that the rocket launch project called Kuaizhou 11, a solid-fuel carrier rocket. The rocket will mainly be responsible for sending mini satellites and sun-synchronous orbit small satellites.
> 
> The Kuaizhou 11 will have its maiden launch carrying six satellites in early 2018, reported China Central Television (CCTV).


*China begins space-based broadband project*
By Zhao Lei at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-22 08:18
















The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China. [Photo by Li Jin/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China launched a communications satellite on Saturday, marking the start of construction of a vast space-based communications network capable of covering the entire world with broadband internet service.

The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

The spacecraft is tasked with verifying basic designs of Hongyun satellite and demonstrating low-orbit broadband communications technologies.

Its main payloads are Ka-band transponders and transmission antennae. It also carries several scientific and technical devices to explore Hongyun system's applications in scientific research, environmental survey as well as air and sea transportation, CASIC said in a statement.

Weighing 247 kilograms, the satellite works in a sun-synchronous orbit about 1,100kilometers above earth. It is powered by solar arrays and has a design life of one year, but is expected to operate longer, according to Xiang Kaiheng, Hongyun's chief designer at CASIC Space Engineering Development Co Ltd in Beijing, which is responsible for developing and running the Hongyun constellation.

After a yearlong in-orbit technological demonstration by the satellite, CASIC plans to launch four mass-production Hongyun satellites before the end of 2020 to form a small network for Hongyun's trial run, he said.

The Hongyun project, started by CASIC in September 2016, aims to build a space-based communications network to provide broadband internet connectivity to users around the world, especially those in underserved regions.

CASIC currently intends to place more than 150 Hongyun satellites on orbits about 1,000 kilometers above the ground around 2023, while the constellation is likely to be further expanded in response to market demands, the designer said.

Globally, the concept of running a low-cost, high-performance satellite network to provide space-based communications and internet services has become popular among industry players.

The United States' SpaceX launched two experimental satellites last month to test technologies for its Starlink project, in which tech tycoon Elon Musk proposes to put a total of nearly 12,000 satellites into orbit by the mid-2020s.

Another US firm, OneWeb, plans to launch a satellite constellation of 648 low-Earth orbit microsatellites by the end of 2019, though few developments have been reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076905111597662208*Elon Musk*‏ Verified account @elonmusk
Elon Musk Retweeted Scientific American

Amazing space progress by China. This year they did more orbital launches than the USA for the first time.

Elon Musk added,
*Scientific American *Verified account @sciam
China is once again on the threshold of a historic first in its fast-paced exploration of Earth’s moon. http://bit.ly/2GCCIPs​
2:19 AM - 24 Dec 2018​
Current total launch count is China 37 versus USA 34.

Well, China is not done yet. 

Two more launch is known, one is tomorrow morning at 00:54am BJT for Communication Technology Experiment Satellite no. 3.

Another is on 29th Dec for multiple satellites with one being the first communication technology experiment satellite for the Hongyan constellation. While the Hongyun constellation just launched on 22nd Dec is for global internet network from CASIC, the Hongyan constellation is for global mobile network from CASC.


JSCh said:


> *Hongyan satellite constellation to be operating by 2025*
> By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/18 22:28:40
> 
> Global coverage for mobile phones will be realized by 2025 when the broadband system for a 300-satellite Chinese constellation is completed, a scientist for the project announced Tuesday.
> 
> "A broadband system will enable seamless global intercommunication," Pang Zhihao, a retired rocket and aerospace expert who co-led the Hongyan project at the China Academy of Space Technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Hongyan translates as "wild goose." In ancient China, geese were used to deliver messages.
> 
> Mobile phones will be able to connect "any time and place, and even in complex terrain," Hongyan project head Zhou Zhicheng said at a 2018 China Cybersecurity Week conference on Monday.
> 
> Construction of the constellation would combine low-orbit and high-orbit satellite technologies, according to Zhou.
> 
> The constellation consists of 300 low-orbit satellites and a global data processing center. Network security was one of top issues that would also be addressed by national authorities, Zhou said.
> 
> The constellation could also improve the accuracy of navigation provided by China's BeiDou satellite navigation system, according to an article released on Tuesday by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation where the Hongyan constellation is produced.
> 
> Hongyan could provide communication support on Arctic expeditions and dredgers, the article said.
> 
> Once completed, the Hongyan network will replace the ground-based network and allow a mobile phone to be connected in a remote desert or at sea.



Hongyan constellation is also used for a centimeter level global positioning system.


JSCh said:


> *Planned global satellite system to allow 'unparalleled' accuracy*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-07 07:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mock-up shows parts of the planned Hongyan Satellite Constellation system. [Photo provided to China Daily]
> 
> *Kuilong expected to provide position to within 10 cm anywhere on planet*
> 
> China will soon start building a space-based positioning and navigation system designed to provide unparalleled accuracy to users around the world, according to project managers.
> 
> The Kuilong system will link China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System with the Hongyan Satellite Constellation, on which construction will soon begin, said He Xing, executive vice-president of China Great Wall Industry Corp, which initiated the Kuilong program.
> 
> After the system is completed, Kuilong users will have access to their exact position accurate to about 10 centimeters in less than one minute, no matter where they are, He told China Daily on Thursday on the sidelines of the Sixth China Space Forum in Beijing.
> 
> He said the typical accuracy of a GPS reading on a mobile phone or car-mounted GPS receiver is about 5 to 10 meters, and positioning services are scarce to nonexistent in isolated places.
> 
> The Kuilong system will involve a sophisticated chain of electronic transactions from the ground to tens of thousands of kilometers above Earth, said He Mu, head of the Kuilong program at Great Wall Industry.
> 
> The Beidou system will obtain basic positioning data and then transmit it to ground control, which will use algorithms to improve accuracy before sending the information to the Hongyan constellation.
> 
> Hongyan satellites, carrying augmentation devices in low orbit, will further process the positioning data and deliver it to end users around the globe, He Mu said.
> 
> The first Hongyan satellite is scheduled to be launched this month atop a Long March 2D carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, a State-owned space giant and parent of Great Wall Industry.
> 
> The satellite will perform technological demonstrations in an orbit about 1,100 kilometers high to verify Hongyan satellites' compatibility with low-orbit and data-transmission capacity, designers said.
> 
> China Aerospace intends to carry aloft about 60 Hongyan satellites before the end of 2022, and then place more than 200 smaller satellites in orbit to form a network with global reach.
> 
> "When the 60 Hongyan satellites begin working in orbit, users will be able to know their position with 10-centimeter accuracy within three minutes anywhere in the world," He Mu said. "Once the entire 300-plus-satellite Hongyan constellation is operational, the Kuilong system will become fully functional and will give its users the same accuracy in less than a minute."
> 
> Kuilong would revolutionize a wide range of businesses including the internet of things and smart transportation, he said.



And unconfirmed rumor has it that there might be another launch on 30th Dec. 

That would have made the total count to 40!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China sends secretive satellite towards geostationary orbit with 38th launch of 2018*

by Andrew Jones Dec 24, 2018 21:38

CHINA'S SPACE PROGRAM XICHANG CASC





A Long March 3C carrying a Beidou satellite lifting off from Xichang in March 2015. _CNS_

China carried out the launch of a secretive communications satellite to geostationary orbit on Monday from the Xichang launch centre in what was the country's 38th launch of 2018.

Liftoff of the Long March 3C launch vehicle carrying the satellite occurred at 16:53 UTC Monday from the launch site in southwest China, with local time at 00:53 December 25.

The People's Liberation Army Daily newspaper confirmed success of the launch 40 minutes later via social media, with the satellite inserted into geostationary transfer orbit.

The payload is known as the communication technology test satellite 3 (Tongxin Jishu Shiyan Weixing-3), or TJS-3, with few further details offered by Chinese media.

TJS satellites are perceived by outside observers to be classified spacecraft for the Chinese military, and possibly early warning satellites for detecting and tracking ballistic missiles, similar to the US Space-Based Infrared System (SBIRS), and would, if correct, provide China with capabilities that are otherwise absent.

Reporting on the TJS-1 satellite, developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, stated it would test Ka-Band frequency broadband communications.

TJS-2, this time developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) and launched in January 2017, was similarly described by Chinese media as simply an experimental communications satellite. Differences in the launches suggest the utility of the payloads may vary.

The Long March 3C is very similar to the Long March 3B launch vehicle which on December 7 sent the Chang'e-4 lunar far side lander and rover towards the Moon, using two side boosters instead of the 3B's four.

*Chinese record for launches in 2018*

With 38 launches this year so far China will finish ahead of both the United States and Russia in launch rate for the first time.

The main contractor for the Chinese space programme CASC stated at the start of the year that it was targeting around 35 launches, meaning commercial launches could take the national number close to 40.

On December 29 at around 08:00 UTC CASC will launch the first of its Hongyan satellites as a technology verification for a 320-plus-satellite constellation for low Earth orbit broadband communications (not to be confused with first 'Hongyun' satellite launched for another state-owned behemoth on the weekend).

CASC has reached its own target and China has smashed its national record of 22 launches, set in 2016. However the flagship Long March 5 heavy-lift launcher remains grounded despite expecting a return-to-flight late this year, as it awaits its large Shijian-20 payload.





Components of the third Long March 5 rocket undergoing tests and assembly in Tianjin in early October 2018. _CCTV/framegrab_

China leads the world for launch rate in 2018, with the United States, which is set to launch a number of missions in the coming days, on 34 (including three Electron launches from New Zealand). Russia with 18, Europe (8), India (7) and Japan (6) all follow.

However in terms of wet launch mass the United States has sent more than double China's tonnage into a variety of orbits.

China suffered one of the two failures experienced out of the 108 global launches so far with the first attempt by a Chinese private launch company to reach orbit.





Liftoff of the Zhuque-1 solid-fuelled rocket from Jiuquan on October 27, 2018. _Landspace_

An issue with the third stage of Landspace's ZQ-1 rocket meant the payload failed to reach orbit.

The other involved two astronauts on a Russian Soyuz spacecraft, but the crew safely reached the ground after aborting the launch.

https://gbtimes.com/china-sends-sec...-geostationary-orbit-with-38th-launch-of-2018

*镁锂合金在“通信技术试验卫星三号” 成功应用！！*

原创： 亦兵 西安四方集团 

据新华社报道，2018年12月25日零时53分，我国在西昌卫星发射中心利用长征三号丙运载火箭发射“通信技术试验卫星三号”发射成功！ 今天发射的“通信技术试验卫星三号”，在预埋件、支架和部分机箱机壳等部位应用了我国自主研发的镁锂合金材料LA103Z及LA43M，这使整个卫星减重了约173KG！大大地提高了卫星的有效载荷量。

这是我国首次在高轨卫星上应用镁锂合金材料！高轨卫星相对低轨卫星寿命更长，但由于高轨电磁环境复杂，为避免高能粒子对电器原件的影响，不但要求材料的稳定性高，还要求材料的抗辐照性能好。为此卫星研发单位先后申请且授权了7项有关镁锂合金材料应用方面的国家专利。

关键词：镁锂合金

镁锂合金材料是当今世界最轻的金属结构材料，比铝合金减重40%－50%，比普通镁合金减重20%－30%，具备高比刚度、高比强度、减震消噪的高阻尼以及抗辐射、抗电磁干扰等优异性能。LA103Z及LA43M代表了国家镁合金发展的技术前沿，被称为未来最为“绿色环保”的革命性材料。通过使用镁锂合金可有效地提高卫星等产品的有效载荷量、大幅度降低其综合成本，在航空航天、兵器军工、石油化工、机械仪表、3C电子、物联网、医用等领域都具有广泛用途。

西安四方超轻材料有限公司

作为该材料的研制方，西安四方超轻材料有限公司是一家位于西安航空基地的高新技术企业。公司与西安交通大学柴东朗教授及其团队合作，于2008年9月率先建成了国内第一条镁锂合金生产线，在镁锂合金的熔炼工艺、质量控制、表面处理、制备加工等方面取得了突破性成果，总体技术水平处于国内领先、国际先进水平。西安四方超轻材料有限公司负责起草了我国第一份镁锂合金材料国家标准《镁锂合金铸锭》，并已正式颁布执行。2017年底通过国家立项，由西安四方超轻材料有限公司负责起草镁锂合金锻件和镁锂合金棒材、管材两项国家军用标准。经过多年的努力，四方公司研制的LA43M、LA103Z及LA103M镁锂合金材料通过了力学性能、真空挥发性能、辐照性能、耐腐蚀性能等各种性能考核。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

via nasaspaceflight forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Another is on 29th Dec for multiple satellites with one being the first communication technology experiment satellite for the Hongyan constellation. While the Hongyun constellation just launched on 22nd Dec is for global internet network from CASIC, the Hongyan constellation is for global mobile network from CASC.
> 
> 
> Hongyan constellation is also used for a centimeter level global positioning system.
> 
> 
> And unconfirmed rumor has it that there might be another launch on 30th Dec.
> 
> That would have made the total count to 40!!


Reported to have successfully launch!! Would still need to wait for confirmation of mission success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> Reported to have successfully launch!! Would still need to wait for confirmation of mission success.



China successfully launches first satellite for Hongyan global internet satellite constellation 

*“鸿雁”首发星发射成功 航天科技全年37次发射圆满收官*
　　
2018年12月29日，“鸿雁”星座首发星在我国酒泉卫星发射中心由长征二号丁运载火箭发射成功并进入预定轨道，卫星的成功发射标志着“鸿雁”星座的建设全面启动。卫星由中国航天科技集团有限公司空间技术研究院下属深圳航天东方红海特卫星有限公司（以下简称深圳东方红）抓总研制。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*搭载发射鸿雁星座首颗试验星*

军报记者酒泉12月29日电（李潇帆、记者邹维荣）2018年12月29日16时00分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭（及远征三号上面级），成功将*6颗云海二号卫星和搭载发射的鸿雁星座首颗试验星*送入预定轨道。

云海二号卫星主要用于大气环境要素探测、空间环境监测、防灾减灾和科学试验等领域。鸿雁星座是航天科技集团有限公司研制的全球低轨卫星移动通信与空间互联网系统，此次搭载发射的首颗试验卫星主要用于开展低轨移动通信功能验证试验。这是长征系列运载火箭的第297次飞行。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 上传于 8分钟前
> 来自 iPhone客户端
> 2018年宇航发射圆满收官，长征火箭37次发射全胜战绩创造历史
> 
> 
> 
> 让我们一起回顾今年这37次的“长征腾飞”，携今天的荣耀，迎接新一年希望的曙光。


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)
8 mins ago*

2018 aerospace launches have successfully ended, and the Long March rocket made 37 successful launches to create history. Let us review the 37 "long march" of this year, and bring the glory of today to meet the dawn of the new year.




​*NOTE: *
China in 2018 has actually done one more attempted orbital launch that fail to reach orbit.

It has done by China first private rocket company's first ever orbital launch attempt with a brand new designed rocket.

Let's wish that company called Landspace and few other private rocket companies, better luck with their new rocket in 2019!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Long March 2D concludes 2018 campaign with Hongyan-1 launch*

*


A Chinese Long March-2D/YZ-3 (Chang Zheng-2D/YZ-3) rocket has conducted the final orbital launch of 2018 when it lofted the Hongyan-1 satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Saturday. The launch took place at 08:00 UTC from the Launch Pad 94 of the LC43 Launch Complex.

Hongyan-1 is the first satellite of a constellation of more than 300 low-orbit satellites tasked with providing global communication services. The Hongyan constellation is being developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

Hongyan-1 will be placed on a 1,100-kilometer orbit to test L- and Ka-band communications technologies.

The Hongyan constellation is composed of more than 320 satellites, along with data processing centers, and will be built in three stages. The orbital group will consist of 54 main satellites, accompanied by another 270 smaller satellites for coordination of the system.





Six or nine satellites will be launched before the end of 2020 for network testing. The 54 larger first phase satellites will be placed in orbit by the year 2023 and the 270 smaller satellites will be placed into orbits to supplement the main satellites.

Once completed, the satellite communication network will take the place of the ground-based network and allow a mobile phones to be connected everywhere on the planet, either in a remote desert or at sea, according to CASC.
The project has drawn an investment of about 20 billion yuan (about 2.9 billion U.S. dollars) for its first phase, making it the largest investment for a single commercial aerospace program in China.

Notably, the “Hongyan” satellite constellation should not be confused with the “Hongyun” satellite constellation. The source of the confusion is that there are two Chinese LEO comsat constellation plans by CAST and CASIC respectively and their names are similar in Mandarin. The CAST satellite constellation is called Hongyan and the CASIC constellation is called Hongyun and the first test satellite was launched by a Long March-11 rocket on December 21 from Jiuquan.

In fact, the two names sound very similar in Mandarin when their meanings are very much unrelated: Hongyan means “Big Geese” while Hongyun means “Rainbow Clouds”.

At the time the identity of all the satellites launched on this mission – which included ride companions – with the primary payload.

The Long March-2D (LM-2D) launch vehicle is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. With storable propellants is mainly used to launch a variety of low earth orbit satellites.






The development of LM-2D was started in February 1990. From 2002, to meet the demand of SSO satellites, the payload fairing of 3350mm in diameter and attitude control engine for the second stage have been successfully developed; and the discharge of remaining propellant and de-orbit of the second stage have been realized. This launcher is mainly used for launching LEO and SSO satellites.

It is characterized by high reliability, wide application and mature technology.

The LM-2D can launch a 1,300 kg cargo in a 645 km SSO. The rocket is 41.056 meters long and the first, second stages and payload fairing are all 3.35 meters in diameter.

The first stage is the same as the Long March-4.

The second stage is based on LM-4 second stage with an improved equipment bay. Lift-off mass is 232,250 kg, total length 41,056 meters, diameter 3.35 meters and fairing length 6.983 meters. At launch, it develops 2961.6 kN engine thrust.

The first stage has a 27.910 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,200 kg of N2O4 / UDMH (launch mass of the first stage is 192,700 kg). Equipped with a YF-21C engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,961.6 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 m/s. Burn time is 170 seconds.

The second stage has a 10.9 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, launch mass of 39,550 kg and consuming 45,550 kg of N2O4 / UDMH. Equipped with a YF-24C cluster engine with a main engine vacuum thrust of 742.04 kN and a vernier engine with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,942 m/s and 2,834 m/s, respectively).





The LM-2D can use two types of fairings depending on the cargo. Type A fairing has a 2.90 meters diameter (total launch vehicle length is 37.728 meters) and Type B fairing with a diameter of 3.35 meters – total launch vehicle length is 41.056 meters.

Launch profile of the Long March-2D starts with engine ignition at 1.2 seconds before lift-off. Pitch over maneuver happens at 12 seconds into the flight and the end of the first stage ignition occurs at two minutes 33 seconds. Stage separation and second stage ignition occur one second latter. At 3 minutes 34 seconds the two parts of the fairing separate from the second stage.

Second stage main engine cut-off takes place at 4 minutes 21 seconds and second stage Vernier engines cut-off takes place at 9 minutes and 10 seconds. Nominally payload separation takes place three seconds later.
The first launch of the LM-2D was on August 9th, 1992 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 (22072 1992-051A) recoverable satellite.

The LM-2D can use the Yuanzheng-3 (YZ-3) upper stage. This is capable of restarting more than 20 times, and operating for more than 48 hours. It is equivalent to mainstream upper stages in the world in terms of performance, such as restart times, in-orbit operation time, independent digital control system, and adaptable behavior for various tasks.

The Yuanzheng-3 upper stage was developed to meet the urgent needs for launch vehicles brought by the growth of small satellites, satellite constellations, electric propulsion platforms, etc.

The YZ-3 can also be used on the Long March-4B launch vehicle.






The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, in Ejin-Banner – a county in Alashan League of the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region – was the first Chinese satellite launch center and is also known as the Shuang Cheng Tze launch center.

The site includes a Technical Centre, two Launch Complexes, Mission Command and Control Centre, Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, tracking and communication systems, gas supply systems, weather forecast systems, and logistic support systems.

This mission was the final launch of the year, with China launching more orbital rockets than any other country in 2018. The final launch of the year was China’s 39th, beating usual powerhouses Russia and the USA, although very few were flagship level missions – which was a parameter once again dominated by the United States, while the Russians are currently the planet’s main provider of human space launches.
*

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2018/12/long-march-2d-20-hongyan-1-launch/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078934344138395648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So year 2018 concludes with 39 launches: 38 successes and 1 failure.

*China launches six Yunhai-2 satellites for atmospheric environment research*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-29 20:20:57|Editor: ZX

JIUQUAN, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent six atmospheric environment research satellites and a test communication satellite into orbit Saturday.

They were launched by a Long March-2D rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 4:00 p.m.

The six Yunhai-2 satellites will be used to study atmospheric environment, monitor space environment, prevent and reduce disasters, and conduct scientific experiments.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/29/c_137707281.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)
> 8 mins ago*
> 
> 2018 aerospace launches have successfully ended, and the Long March rocket made 37 successful launches to create history. Let us review the 37 "long march" of this year, and bring the glory of today to meet the dawn of the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*NOTE: *
> China in 2018 has actually done one more attempted orbital launch that fail to reach orbit.
> 
> It has done by China first private rocket company's first ever orbital launch attempt with a brand new designed rocket.
> 
> Let's wish that company called Landspace and few other private rocket companies, better luck with their new rocket in 2019!!


One more successful launch by China in 2018 that does not belong to the Long March series of rocket is by Kuaizhou-1A rocket made by CASIC.


JSCh said:


> *China launches Centispace-1-s1 satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-29 18:49:14|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches its Centispace-1-s1 satellite on a Kuaizhou-1A rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, at 12:13 p.m. Sept. 29, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Xiaobo)
> 
> JIUQUAN, Sept. 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched its Centispace-1-s1 satellite on a Kuaizhou-1A rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:13 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> This is the second commercial launch by the Kuaizhou-1A rocket. The first launch in January 2017 sent three satellites into space.
> 
> The Kuaizhou-1A was developed by a rocket technology company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC). It is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period, designed to launch low-orbit satellites weighing under 300 kg.
> 
> The Centispace-1-s1 was developed by Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It is a technology experiment satellite for the low-orbit navigation enhancement system being developed by Beijing Future Navigation Technology Co. Ltd.
> 
> 
> +++++##########+++++​
> *积跬步，至千里，向日葵一号卫星引领低轨导航增强新时代 - *中科院微小卫星创新研究院
> *Centispace-1 satellite lead new era of low orbit navigation enhancement - Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences*
> 
> 
> *Translation:*
> Beijing Future Navigation Technology Co., Ltd. invested and initiated a project plan of 120 low orbit microsatellites constellation for an integrated communication and navigation enhancement system (CentiSpace). Centispace-1 is the pilot technology verification microsatellite. The whole microsatellite weighs about 97 kilograms and runs in a sun-synchronous orbit with a height of about 700 kilometers. Its main purpose is to verify the microsatellite platform technology, verify laser inter-satellite link technology for microsatellites constellation, survey of global electromagnetic interference of the communication bands, test special microsatellite specific communication technologies, verify precision of on-board miniaturized high-precision GNSS, and high precision orbit determination technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Top to bottom, launch picture of LM-2D, Hongyan satellite, YuanZheng-3 upper stage and big red screen for Success!!


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078988446872432640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch first rocket for commercial missions in 1st half of 2019*
CGTN
Published on Dec 29, 2018

China will launch the first rocket for commercial missions in the first half of 2019, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC). The rocket, Jielong (Smart Dragon) No.-1 Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle, will take on China's first commercial mission. China plans to develop two types of rockets for commercial purposes – the Jielong series and the Tenglong series, according to Tang Yagang, president of Chinarocket Co. Ltd. under the CASC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chang'e-4 probe changes orbit to prepare for moon-landing*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-30 10:13:07|Editor: Yang Yi




BEIJING, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe entered a planned orbit Sunday morning to prepare for the first-ever soft landing on the far side of the moon, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced.

The probe has entered an elliptical lunar orbit with the perilune at about 15 km and the apolune at about 100 km at 8:55 a.m. Beijing Time, said CNSA.

Since the Chang'e-4 entered the lunar orbit on Dec. 12, the ground control center in Beijing has trimmed the probe's orbit twice, and tested the communication link between the probe and the relay satellite Queqiao, or Magpie Bridge, which is operating in the halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the earth-moon system.

The space engineers also checked the imaging instruments and ranging detectors on the probe to prepare for the landing.

The control center will choose a proper time to land the probe on the far side of the moon, according to CNSA.

The Chang'e-4 probe, including a lander and a rover, was launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket on Dec. 8 from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

From CASC, Video of compilation of all 37 launches of 2018.

--> 中国航天科技集团的微博视频 ​

​
Long version video of all 39 launch --> 燃！2018中国航天发射集锦 39次发射全记录【无配乐版】_哔哩哔哩 (゜-゜)つロ 干杯~-bilibili

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darwin

JSCh said:


> *China's Chang'e-4 probe changes orbit to prepare for moon-landing*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-30 10:13:07|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe entered a planned orbit Sunday morning to prepare for the first-ever soft landing on the far side of the moon, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced.
> 
> The probe has entered an elliptical lunar orbit with the perilune at about 15 km and the apolune at about 100 km at 8:55 a.m. Beijing Time, said CNSA.
> 
> Since the Chang'e-4 entered the lunar orbit on Dec. 12, the ground control center in Beijing has trimmed the probe's orbit twice, and tested the communication link between the probe and the relay satellite Queqiao, or Magpie Bridge, which is operating in the halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the earth-moon system.
> 
> The space engineers also checked the imaging instruments and ranging detectors on the probe to prepare for the landing.
> 
> The control center will choose a proper time to land the probe on the far side of the moon, according to CNSA.
> 
> The Chang'e-4 probe, including a lander and a rover, was launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket on Dec. 8 from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.


Landing is planned for tomorrow. Hope its telecast live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 5分钟前 来自 航爱网牌Android 已编辑
> 嫦娥四号月球探测器于今天上午10点26分成功软着陆，成功了！航天爱好者网祝贺！！


林晓弈 
5 min ago.
Chang'e 4 has successfully perform soft landing at 10:26 am on the far side of the moon. Congratulation!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Chang'e 4 has landed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080655563321536512*Scott Tilley*‏ @coastal8049
Scott Tilley Retweeted Andrew Jones

The landing time is highly credible and well within the landing window for the orbit we have modelled.

Scott Tilley added,

*Andrew Jones* @AJ_FI
Lots of noise that Chang'e-4 has landed successfully (with a time of 10:26 Beijing time/02:26 UTC being given). Waiting for something official.
10:42 AM - 3 Jan 2019

It is official !!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080659214282838017*CGTN*‏ Verified account @CGTNOfficial 2m2 minutes ago
#BREAKING #China's Chang'e-4 probe lands successfully on far side of the moon, marking the first ever soft-landing in this uncharted area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Reported now on CCTV.
















*China's Chang'e-4 probe soft-lands on moon's far side*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 12:15:36|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth.

The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area at 177.6 degrees east longitude and 45.5 degrees south latitude on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time, the China National Space Administration announced.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

China's Chang'e-4 probe has returned the world's first close shot of the far side of the moon via the Queqiao relay satellite after it touched down Thursday



上图为嫦娥四号着陆器监视相机C拍摄的着陆点南侧月球背面图像，巡视器将朝此方向驶向月球表面。
The picture above shows the image of the far side of the moon on the south side of the landing point taken by the Chang'e 4 Lander Surveillance Camera C. The rover will drive towards the surface of the Moon in this direction.

From CLEP (Chinese Lunar Exploration Program), first picture is taken during powered descent by the lander, second picture is taken right after landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Breathtaking 12 minutes for Chang'e-4's landing*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-03 14:05:57|Editor: zh




BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- Over about 12 dramatic minutes, China's Chang'e-4 probe descended and softly touched down on a crater on the far side of the moon on Thursday.

Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar exploration program, said Chang'e-3 landed on the Sinus Iridum, or the Bay of Rainbows, on the moon's near side, which is as flat as the north China plain, while the landing site of Chang'e-4 is as rugged as the high mountains and lofty hills of southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Chinese space experts chose the Von Karman Crater in the South Pole-Aitken Basin as the landing site of Chang'e-4. The area available for the landing is only one eighth of that for Chang'e-3, and is surrounded by mountains as high as 10 km.

Unlike the parabolic curve of Chang'e-3's descent trajectory, Chang'e-4 made an almost vertical landing, said Wu.

"It was a great challenge with the short time, high difficulty and risks," Wu said.

The whole process was automatic with no intervention from ground control, but the relay satellite transmitted images of the landing process back to Earth, he said.

"We chose a vertical descent strategy to avoid the influence of the mountains on the flight track," said Zhang He, executive director of the Chang'e-4 probe project, from the China Academy of Space Technology.

Li Fei, one of the designers of the lander, said when the process began, an engine was ignited to lower the craft's relative velocity from 1.7 km per second to close to zero, and the probe's attitude was adjusted to face the moon and descend vertically.

When it descended to an altitude of about 2 km, its cameras took pictures of the lunar surface so the probe could identify large obstacles such as rocks or craters, said Wu Xueying, deputy chief designer of the Chang'e-4 probe.

At 100 meters above the surface, it hovered to identify smaller obstacles and measure the slopes on the lunar surface, Wu said.

After calculation, the probe found the safest site, and continued its descent. When it was 2 meters above the surface, the engine stopped, and the spacecraft landed with four legs cushioning against the shock.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*NEWS *| 03 JANUARY 2019
*China becomes first nation to land on the Moon's far side*
Chang’e-4 will explore uncharted territory on the lunar surface.





Chang’e-4’s rover will map the area surrounding the landing site.Credit: Xinhua via Zuma​
A Chinese probe has made a historic touch-down on the far side of the Moon, according to the country's state-run media. It is the first time a probe has visited the region, 60 years after an orbiter gave humans their first look at the area.

Chang’e-4 reportedly landed inside the Von Kármán Crater at 2:26 UTC on 3 January.

As the Moon's far side is permanently hidden from Earth, the news of Chang’e-4's successful landing was relayed by a spacecraft called Queqiao. It has been circling around a gravitationally stable point about 60,000 kilometres beyond the Moon since it launched in May.

The far side landing location also meant that during the final phases of the approach, Chang’e-4 was on its own, and could not be operated remotely. Starting from an altitude of 15 kilometres, the probe used a rocket booster to brake and briefly hover. Meanwhile, an on-board camera and a laser ranging system scanned the terrain to avoid boulders.

The Chinese space programme has kept many details about the mission secret — including the planned timing of the landing — even from scientists who collaborated with it. Robert Wimmer-Schweingruber, a physicist at the University of Kiel in Germany who has a radiation-detection experiment on the lander, said that he expected to find out about the landing from Chinese news sites.

Chang’e-4 launched on 8 December and entered a highly elongated lunar orbit 4 days later. It then maneuvered itself into a lower orbit. Mission management reportedly selected a landing site inside the relatively flat, 186-km-wide Von Kármán Crater. It sits inside the much larger South Pole-Aitken Basin.

*Unexplored territory*
The 2,500 kilometre-wide basin is thought to be the oldest of the Moon’s large, deep impact basins, and it is the only such feature on the orb’s far side. Studying the basin has long been a top priority in Solar-System studies. It is thought to have formed when a large asteroid hit the Moon towards the beginning of the Late Heavy Bombardment, around 3.8 billion years ago. An accurate dating of the basin’s formation could reveal whether this epoch of battering — which must have affected Earth as well as the Moon — stretched over hundreds of millions of years or was concentrated in a relatively brief time.

After the successful Moon landings in the 1970s, some began to take a “been there, done that” view of the Moon, says Jeffrey Taylor, a lunar scientist at the University of Hawaii in Honolulu. But China’s venture to the far side shows otherwise, he says. “We have not done it all or gone everywhere on the Moon.” Still, solving the mysteries of lunar history will require collecting samples and returning them to Earth for analysis, he adds.

Because the Moon’s rotation around its axis is precisely synchronized with its orbit owing to ‘tidal locking’, humans had no idea what the far side of the Moon looked like until the Soviet Union’s Luna 3 probe sent back the first shots of it in 1959. Luna 3 revealed a region pockmarked by many more craters than the near side — and virtually devoid of the ‘maria’, or seas of solidified lava, which dominate the familiar near side. (Apollo 11 landed on one such mare, the Sea of Tranquility.)

In the following decades, other probes followed up with detailed topographical and gravimetric mapping of the full lunar surface, but no craft has landed on the far side until now. Studying the region from up close could provide clues to why it is so different.

“The Chang’e-4 mission is an historic step in the Chinese lunar exploration programme and in international scientific exploration of the Moon," says Jim Head, a planetary scientist at Brown University in Providence, Rhode Island, and a veteran of NASA’s Apollo programme. The mission will open up the ‘Luna Incognita’ — the unknown Moon — to surface exploration for the first time, he says.

Chang’e-4 and its 6-wheeled rover carry instruments that will do a range of experiments, including radio measurements of the early Universe; a study of the radiation environment of the lunar surface, led by Wimmer-Schweingruber; deep scans with a ground-penetrating radar; and analyses of the geology of the surface with an imaging spectrometer. Chang’e 4 also carries a small, climate-controlled environment with potato and _Arabidopsis_ seeds and silkworm cocoons.

Chang’e-4 and its rover were originally built as a backup to the previous lunar mission, Chang’e-3, which went successfully in 2013. China’s next Moon trip, Chang’e-5, will aim to return a sample of lunar rock to Earth, and is due to launch later this year.

doi: 10.1038/d41586-018-07796-x


China becomes first nation to land on the Moon's far side | Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

It will be launched by Long March-11 rocket on January 21, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e 4's rover name is Yutu no. 2. From the rover official weibo account name change,


月球车玉兔二号
今天 13:44 来自 微博 weibo.com
#嫦娥四号任务# 我到了！看，这是着陆点南侧，我要去的方向。现在四姐还抱着我，但真想赶快出去走走啊～








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080824547430023169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080835124860604421
A picture of Yutu II from CLEP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 月球车玉兔二号
> 4分钟前
> 谁在叫我？以后，“玉兔二号”就是我的名字了。
> 这也是师父们@中国探月工程 最喜欢的名字。
> 
> 2014年1月25日，前辈@月球车玉兔 说自己“遇到了一点问题”，大家都担心坏了。我们是中国自主研发的月球车，研制过程没有任何经验可循。前辈的经历很惊险，但也是宝贵的第一手经验。
> 
> 我要去的月球背面环境更恶劣，所以师父们对我进行了升级改造：
> 
> 减少露在外面的电缆，抵抗巨大的温差，还在运动安全、能源供给、科学探测、测控通信等方面作了很多特殊设计。
> 
> 现在，我可以爬20度的坡，翻越200毫米的障碍，肩膀上的太阳能帆板也用了更好的材料。
> 
> 我准备好了。


*Lunar rover Yutu II
11 minutes ago*

Who is calling me? From now on, Yutu II is my name.
This is also the favorite name of masters of CLEP.

On January 25, 2014, my predecessor Yutu said that he "had encountered a problem" and everyone was worried about it. We are lunar rover independently developed by China. There is no experience in the development process. The experience of the masters is very stirring, but it is also a valuable first-hand experience.

The environment on the back of the moon I am going to is worse, so the masters upgraded me:

Reducing the cable exposed outside, improve the huge temperature difference resistance, and doing a lot of special design in movement safety, energy supply, scientific sensing, measurement and control communication.

Now, I can climb a 20-degree slope, climb over a 200-mm barrier, and use better materials for the solar panels on my shoulders.

I'm ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Scientists expect breakthrough findings on moon's far side*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-04 12:26:30|Editor: Chengcheng 


by Xinhua Writers Yu Fei, Quan Xiaoshu

BEIJING, Jan. 4 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe has landed on the South Pole-Aitken (SPA) Basin on the far side of the moon, regarded as a virgin territory by scientists expecting important discoveries.

"The far side of the moon has very unique features, and has never been explored in situ, so Chang'e-4 might bring us breakthrough findings," said Zou Yongliao, director of the lunar and deep space exploration division of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

As a result of the tidal locking effect, the moon's revolution cycle is the same as its rotation cycle. It always faces the earth with the same side, and the far side was a mystery before the age of spacecraft.

About 60 years ago, the Luna 3 probe of the Soviet Union sent back the first image of the moon's far side. And about 50 years ago, three astronauts of the United States Apollo 8 mission became the first people to see the moon's far side with their own eyes.

More lunar missions showed the moon's two sides were very different: the near side has more and relatively flat lunar mares, while the far side is thickly dotted with impact craters at different sizes.

"There are great differences in terms of substance composition, terrain and landforms, structure and the age of rocks. For instance, about 60 percent of the near side is covered by mare basalt, but most part of the far side is covered by lunar highland anorthosite. Of the 22 lunar mares, 19 are located on the near side," said Zou.

Scientists infer that the lunar crust on the far side is much thicker than the near side. But why is still a mystery. Only in-situ exploration might reveal the secrets.

Exploration of the far side might help shed light on the early history of the moon, the earth and the solar system.

The moon and the earth shared a similar "childhood." But the traces of the remote past on earth have been erased by geological activity. "The moon might provide us with some insights to the early history of earth," said Lin Yangting, a researcher from the Institute of Geology and Geophysics of CAS.

The SPA Basin, where the Chang'e-4 probe landed, is the largest and deepest basin in the solar system, with a diameter of 2,500 km and a depth of more than 10 km.

"With the Chang'e-4 probe, we can detect information hidden deeply inside the moon. I believe there will be surprising scientific findings," Zou said.

"The rocks on the far side are more ancient. The analysis of their substance composition might help us better understand the evolution of the moon," said Zou.

Scientists have found evidence indicating a heavy asteroid bombardment event in the solar system around 3.9 billion years ago. And the SPA Basin might be an impact from that period. The exploration might offer clues as to why the bombardment occurred, said Zou.

The Chang'e-4 probe is equipped with instruments developed by scientists from Sweden, Germany and China to study the lunar environment, cosmic radiation and the interaction between solar wind and the moon surface.

Cosmic radiation and solar wind might harm people and equipment on the moon. If humans want to return there, it is essential to investigate the lunar environment and radiation in preparation for the mission.

Astronomers are also seeking a completely quiet electromagnetic environment to detect weak signals emitted from remote celestial bodies in deep space.

The far side is such a place, as the body of the moon shields against radio interference from the earth. From there, astronomers can study the origins and evolution of stars and galaxies, peering into the dawn of the universe.

"Conducting low-frequency radio astronomical observation on the far side is a long cherished goal of astronomers, and could fill gaps in astronomical observation,"said Zou.

Low-frequency radio detectors, developed by Chinese and Dutch scientists, are installed on the Chang'e-4 lander, a micro satellite orbiting the moon, and the relay satellite running around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the earth-moon system, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Ok guys, can I ask why there is no live video of this historic event? Why is everything about this in CGI? I have tried to get some videos of this mission on the media, and there appears to nothing anywhere.


----------



## JSCh

> 央视新闻
> 今天 18:55 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 置顶 【#玉兔二号#全身照来了！#嫦娥四号#给拍的！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 】截至4日17时，嫦娥四号着陆器上低频射电频谱仪的三根5米天线展开到位，德国的月表中子及辐射剂量探测仪开机测试，地形地貌相机拍摄的影像图陆续传回地面。玉兔二号巡视器与中继星成功建立独立数传链路，完成了环境感知、路径规划，按计划在月面行走到达A点，开展科学探测。测月雷达、全景相机已开机，工作正常。其它有效载荷将陆续开机。（央视记者崔霞）


*CCTV News
Today 18:55 from Weibo *
[The full body picture is here! Taken by Chang'e-4 lander! [Cool]] As of 17:00 on the 4th, the three 5m antennas of the low-frequency radio spectrum analyzer on the Chang'e-4 lander were deployed on site. The German lunar neutron and radiation dose detector were tested on the ground, and the images taken by the topographic camera continue to be transmitted back to Earth. Yutu 2 rover successfully established an independent digital transmission link with QueQiao relay satellite, completed environmental awareness and path planning, drove to point A on the moon as per plan, to prepare to carry out scientific exploration. The ground penetrating radar and panoramic camera are turned on and work normally. Other payloads will proceed to be powered on one after another. (CCTV reporter Cui Xia)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

JSCh said:


> *CCTV News
> Today 18:55 from Weibo *
> [The full body picture is here! Taken by Chang'e-4 lander! [Cool]] As of 17:00 on the 4th, the three 5m antennas of the low-frequency radio spectrum analyzer on the Chang'e-4 lander were deployed on site. The German lunar neutron and radiation dose detector were tested on the ground, and the images taken by the topographic camera continue to be transmitted back to Earth. Yutu 2 rover successfully established an independent digital transmission link with QueQiao relay satellite, completed environmental awareness and path planning, drove to point A on the moon as per plan, to prepare to carry out scientific exploration. The ground penetrating radar and panoramic camera are turned on and work normally. Other payloads will proceed to be powered on one after another. (CCTV reporter Cui Xia)



This is a CGI image. Where are the real images and videos??


----------



## JSCh

ARMalik said:


> This is a CGI image. Where are the real images and videos??


FYI, that image is NOT a CGI image. It is a picture taken by the Chang'e 4 lander's camera. Released by China Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081511465914380288*Andrew Jones*‏ @AJ_FI
A view of the Chang'e-3 lander on Mare Imbrium from 2016, with a lightened area from the rocket exhaust from landing., imaged by NASA's Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter. We should get views of #ChangE4 soon. https://www.lroc.asu.edu/posts/929 



7:23 PM - 5 Jan 2019



Annotated view of the Chang'e-3 landing site, labeled with the Yutu rover, rover tracks, and lander. White dashed line outlines the blast zone. NAC image M1147290066R. [Clegg-Watkins et al., 2016]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

ARMalik said:


> This is a CGI image. Where are the real images and videos??


You àre a pathetic fool. Go continue believe chang e 4 lunar landing is a hoax, loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Beast said:


> You àre a pathetic fool. Go continue believe chang e 4 lunar landing is a hoax, loser.



Hey jack.as.s, no need for name calling. Post real photos and videos here or take your fake arse to fool people in your country.


----------



## JSCh

04.01.2019
*German participation in moon landing*
German researchers send radiation instrument along with China's Chang'e 4.





©dpa​Kiel (dpa) - A radiation measurement instrument developed by a German team of researchers landed on the far side of the moon on Thursday as part of China's Chang'e 4 probe.

Team leader Robert Wimmer-Schweingruber of the University of Kiel told dpa on Thursday they mainly want to research neutron radiation with the Lunar Lander Neutron Dosimetry (LND.)

"Because radiation exposure is the biggest uncontrolled risk for astronaut missions."

The goal is to investigate whether protected accommodation for astronauts on the moon would be possible.

"It could be caves or also lava tubes," the researcher added.

The 1-million-euro (1.1-million-dollar) project was financed by the German Aerospace Centre (DLR) and the German Ministry of Economic Affairs and Energy.



https://www.deutschland.de/en/news/german-researchers-send-radiation-instrument-along-with-change-4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Relay satellite Queqiao plays key role in exploring moon's far side*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-06 17:12:19|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Jan. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe has started the exploration on the far side of the moon thanks to the relay satellite that provides a communication link with ground control.

The relay satellite, named Queqiao, meaning Magpie Bridge, after a Chinese legend, was launched on May 21, 2018, and became the first communication satellite operating in the halo orbit around the second Lagrangian (L2) point of the earth-moon system, nearly 500,000 km from the earth.

The maximum distance between the satellite and the Chang'e-4 probe on the far side of the moon is 79,000 km. The satellite processes data from the probe and transmits it to earth, said Sun Ji, a designer of the satellite from the China Academy of Space Technology.

The satellite can stay in its orbit for a long time due to its relatively low fuel consumption, as the earth's and moon's gravity balances its orbital motion, said Zhang Lihua, chief designer of the satellite.

While in orbit, it can "see" both the earth and the far side of the moon. From earth, the orbit looks like a halo on the moon, said Zhang.

The concept of deploying a relay satellite in the halo orbit was first put forward by U.S. space experts in the 1960s, but was realized by Chinese space engineers.

"We will let Queqiao work as long as possible. It could also provide communication for probes from other countries if they intend to explore the moon's far side within the lifetime of the satellite," said Ye Peijian, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and a senior space expert.

"And that will be a Chinese contribution made to the world," Ye said.

The relay satellite will also be used for scientific and technological experiments.

It has a low-frequency radio spectrometer, jointly developed by Dutch and Chinese scientists, to help astronomers "listen" to the deeper reaches of the cosmos.

It also carries a reflector developed by the Sun Yat-sen University, in south China's Guangdong Province, to conduct the world's longest laser-ranging test between the satellite and an observatory on the ground.

Researchers hope to use the cameras on the satellite to capture asteroids hitting the far side of the moon, said Sun Ji.

"It's extremely difficult, but we hope to try," Sun said.

To control the cost of the Chang'e-4 mission, the relay satellite was designed to be relatively small, weighing about 400 kg.

Chinese experts designed several antennas for it, including one shaped like an umbrella with a diameter of almost 5 meters.

"We learned from textile technologists and watchmakers in the development of the metal mesh and ribs on the antenna," Zhang said.

"It must endure temperature changes of more than 300 degrees centigrade. We conducted countless experiments for that."

His team had just 30 months to develop the satellite, putting them under tremendous pressure.

To promote public interest in space exploration, the China National Space Administration invited people to write down their wishes for lunar and space exploration, and the relay satellite carries the names of tens of thousands of participants and their messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From Chang'e 4 panoramic camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e-4 probe takes panoramic photos on moon's far side*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-11 09:39:14|Editor: zh






The China National Space Administration on Jan. 11, 2019 releases the 360-degree panoramic photos taken by a camera installed on China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe (cylindrical projection). China's Chang'e-4 probe took panoramic photos on the lunar surface after it successfully made the first ever soft-landing on the far side of the moon. (Xinhua/China National Space Administration)

BEIJING, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-4 probe took panoramic photos on the lunar surface after it successfully made the first ever soft-landing on the far side of the moon.

The China National Space Administration (CNSA) Friday released the 360-degree panoramic photos taken by a camera installed on the top of the lander.

The images were sent back via the relay satellite Queqiao, which was operating around the second Lagrangian point of the earth-moon system, about 455,000 km from the earth, where it can see both the earth and the moon's far side.

Scientists have made a preliminary analysis on the terrains and landform surrounding the probe according to the panoramic pictures.

Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the Von Karman Crater in the South Pole-Aitken Basin in the morning of Jan. 3, and the lunar rover Yutu-2 drove onto the lunar surface late that night.

Then the rover took a "nap" as the solar radiation raised the temperature on the lunar surface to over 100 degrees centigrade. It restarted to work on Thursday.

The lander, the rover and the relay satellite are in good condition, said CNSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China launches Zhongxing-2D satellite*

2019-01-11 09:57:40 Xinhua Editor : Mo Hong'e





China sends Zhongxing-2D satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:11 a.m., Jan. 11, 2019. The satellite has entered the preset orbit. (Photo: China News Service/Liang Keyan)

China sent Zhongxing-2D satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:11 a.m. Friday.

The satellite has entered the preset orbit.

The Chinese-made communication and broadcasting satellite will provide transmission service for the country's radio, television stations and cable television networks.

The Zhongxing-2D satellite and Long March-3B carrier rocket were developed and produced by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

This was the 298th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e-4 descent video. From China's State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.





*China declares Chang'e-4 mission complete success*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-11 16:45:51|Editor: Li Xia



The screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center shows the Chang'e-4 lander (R) and the Yutu-2 rover taking pictures for each other, Jan. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

BEIJING, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China announced Friday that the Chang'e-4 mission, which realized the first-ever soft-landing on the far side of the moon, was a complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083668869221367808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> Chang'e-4 descent video. From China's State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China declares Chang'e-4 mission complete success*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-11 16:45:51|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center shows the Chang'e-4 lander (R) and the Yutu-2 rover taking pictures for each other, Jan. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China announced Friday that the Chang'e-4 mission, which realized the first-ever soft-landing on the far side of the moon, was a complete success.


*Commentary*

Should this trend be confirmed, then this is really the beginning of the China Century or Pax Sinica, that will more and more likely supersede the 20th century's Pax Americana. With its current first world reserve of rare earth mineral, China could definitely put and end to the U.S. hegemony by securing the access to the North Korean rare earth that even surpass the Chinese's by tenfold. Having exhausted their rare earth mineral ore reserve during the Cold War, both the U.S.S.R. and the U.S. can no longer sustain the same pace in the hightech race with China, in the field of supercomputers, semiconductor microchips, lasers, smartphones, radars, missiles, particle accelerators, satellites, etc.. Today, China is even driving a final nail into the U.S. Dystopian Empire's coffin, by landing the Chang'e-4 lunar rover in the South Pole-Aitken Basin, the largest, deepest and oldest known crater in the solar system. Thus the best place to find rare earth mineral. The Chinese Yutu-2 lunar rover will be the first to probe it with ground-penetrating radar and measure its mineral composition with an infrared spectrometer. If rare earth mineral is present, China might find it, before any large scale industrial extraction could begin by 2030, with the first Chinese moon base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e 4 Lander Coordinates*




Following the Chang'e 4 descent frames (CNSA/CLEP) to the surface makes it easy to find the exact landing spot in a NAC image, which was taken before the landing. Note that the NAC image is rotated so north is down to match the Chang'e 4 frames. NAC M1298916428LR [NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University].

Chang'e 4 safely set down on the plains of Von Kármán crater last week (3 January 2019). Soon thereafter a color image of the immediate surroundings was relayed back to the Earth from the farside! The prominent crater (about 25 meter diameter) in front of the lander can be seen just below and to the left of the bottom arrow (below).





The Chang'e 4 spacecraft set down between the two arrows at 45.457°S, 177.589°E, plus or minus 20 meters. Full resolution (80 cm pixel scale) NAC image M1298916428LR, acquired on 8 December 2018 (before the landing), note that image is rotated 180° relative to the opening images, north is up. Image width is 880 meters [NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University].

Source: Exciting New Images | Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter Camera

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

_Fig. 1 – mapping of the 25 more visible Chinese space start-ups*
(*companies founded before 2014 or that have diversified their activities into the space sector are not included)_

Source: China’s New Space: a deep dive into the world’s fastest growing commercial space industry – The China Aerospace Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Chang'e-4 lunar probe to lay groundwork for human return to moon*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-12 16:50:45|Editor: Li Xia
by Xinhua writers Yu Fei, Quan Xiaoshu

BEIJING, Jan. 12 (Xinhua) -- Nearly 50 years have passed since people first stood on the moon. Can we return? How will radiation on the moon affect astronauts? How much water is there? Where did the water come from?

To better understand the lunar environment and prepare for a human return to the moon, the Chang'e-4 probe, which has just made the first-ever soft landing on the far side of the moon, carries payloads jointly developed by Chinese, German and Swedish scientists to conduct research.

"Our goal is to measure particle radiation on the lunar surface and the risk to people and equipment," said Zhang Shenyi, a researcher with the National Space Science Center (NSSC) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Zhang cooperated with German scientists in developing the first ever instrument to measure neutron radiation on the moon.

Unlike earth, the moon has no magnetic field and atmosphere to protect it from cosmic particles, which could harm astronauts and spacecraft.

"Before a crewed mission to the moon, our detection could help evaluate the harm of radiation, and pave the way for a return and future exploration," said Zhang.

Professor Robert Wimmer-Schweingruber, of the Institute of Experimental and Applied Physics of Kiel University, Germany, said preparing for future human exploration of the moon is an excellent idea.

"If astronauts want to go on to the moon, there are a lot of risks, such as rockets, landing and surviving on the moon. But if everything is okay and the astronauts come back to earth, the radiation on the moon is the only danger that remains in their body. So we need to understand that," said Wimmer-Schweingruber.

The instrument also measures thermal neutrons, which allows scientists to study the subsurface water on the moon.

During the 1960s and 1970s, the United States and the Soviet Union launched many manned and unmanned missions to the moon. After a lull, a new round of exploration was triggered in the 1990s when scientists found there might be water on the moon.

Many scientists believe frozen water might be in areas never exposed to sunlight in the craters of the moon's polar regions. But how much water is there? And is there water in the South Pole-Aitken Basin where Chang'e-4 landed?

"The measurement of neutrons is one of the important indicators to judge whether there is a water resource in the landing area," said Zhang.

The instrument will also detect the content of iron oxide in the lunar soil and study the particle acceleration mechanism of solar storms between the sun and the earth, he said.

Zhang Aibing, also a researcher with the NSSC, cooperated with Swedish scientists in developing an instrument on the Chang'e-4 rover to measure neutral atoms to study the interaction between the solar wind and the lunar surface.

"This is the first measurement of neutral atoms on the lunar surface. With the rover, we can study the interaction between the solar wind and the lunar surface in different terrains," said Zhang.

"Some scientists believe that hydrogen ions in the solar wind may combine with oxygen on the lunar surface to form water. This is a subject we want to study through our measurement," Zhang said.

Chinese scientists are also developing such kind of instrument that could be used to explore Mars, he said.

Johan Koehler, head of Solar System Science and Space Situational Awareness, Swedish National Space Agency, said the exploration of the far side of the moon is a great achievement by China. "We are very happy to be a part of it.

"The solar wind interacts with the lunar surface, and spreads particles around. These particles form the extremely thin atmosphere-like gases environment of the moon surface. And this is the environment that we know very, very little about. The research is very important to extend humanity's knowledge of the solar system," said Koehler.

"There is a theory that water on the surface of the moon is formed by the interaction of the solar wind with the surface regolith. So this is something that the Swedish scientists together with the Chinese scientists want to answer."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From the press conference of Chang'e-4 mission.


> *中国新闻社记者：*
> 嫦娥四号是被誉为探月工程四期的首次任务，请问在接下来探月工程四期还有什么计划？未来中国的探月工程和深空探测还有哪些计划安排？
> 
> 2019-01-14 15:40:00
> 
> *吴艳华：*
> 中国政府从启动探月工程以来，按照“绕、落、回”三步走实施，我们简称叫三期，刚才报告已经谈到了。最后“回”的标准，是以今年年底左右，嫦娥五号到月球正面取样回来作为标准，这样三步就算完成了。刚才大家也知道了，嫦娥四号本来是嫦娥三号的备份星，嫦娥三号成功以后，中国国家航天局组织国内国际科学家共同论证，实现了这次更有意义的人类首次探测活动，所以把嫦娥四号作为探月四期的首次任务。
> 
> 国家航天局也正在组织国内专家对后续规划进行论证，基本明确还有三次任务。一个是嫦娥六号计划在月球南极进行采样返回，到底是月背还是正面，要根据嫦娥五号的采样情况来确定。嫦娥七号是在月球南极一次综合探测，包括刚才说对月球的地形地貌、物质成分、空间环境进行一次综合探测任务。嫦娥八号除了继续进行科学探测试验以外，还要进行一些关键技术的月面试验。中国、美国、俄罗斯和欧洲等国家都在论证，要不要在月球建立一个科研基地，或者科研站，比如说采用3D打印技术，能不能在月亮上利用月壤建房子等，我们要通过嫦娥八号验证部分技术，为以后各国一起共同构建月球科研基地，做一些前期探索。谢谢。


China News Agency reporter:
The No. 4 is the first mission to be known as the fourth phase of the lunar exploration project. What plans are there for the fourth phase of the next lunar exploration project? What are the plans for future lunar exploration projects and deep space exploration in China?​
2019-01-14 15:40:00
Wu Yanhua:

Since the launch of the lunar exploration project, the Chinese government has implemented the three steps of “orbit, land and return”. We call it three phase for short, like the report just now has mentioned. The final "return" phase is due at the end of this year, carried out by Chang'e-5, so that the three phase would be completed. Just like everyone knows that No. 4 was originally the backup of the Chang'e 3. After the success of the Chang'e 3, the China National Space Administration organized a joint discussion by domestic and international scientists to decide on and carry out the more meaningful pioneering far-side exploration activity. Chang'e 4 would then become the first mission of the fourth phase of the lunar exploration project.

The National Space Administration is also organizing domestic experts to explore the follow-up plan, and currently it is basically clear that there will be three more tasks. One is No. 6 is plan to be sample return mission on the moon's south pole. Whether it is on moon front or far side, it should be determined according to the progress of the sampling mission of No. 5. No. 7 would be comprehensive exploration of the Moon's south pole, including a comprehensive exploration mission on the topography, material composition and environment of the Moon. In addition to continuing scientific testing, the No. 8 would carries out some lunar tests of key technologies. China, the United States, Russia and Europe are all investigating whether to build a research base or a research station on the moon, with technology such as 3D printing, can use material on the moon to build houses on site, etc. We wish to utilize No. 8 for verification of some of these technologies, for future countries to jointly build a lunar research base, do some preliminary exploration. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch Chang'e 5 mission to moon around year-end*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-01-14 15:20














Wu Yanhua, deputy head of the China National Space Administration said at a news conference Monday that the next step in China's lunar exploration program, the Chang'e 5 mission, will take place around the end of this year.

The Chang'e 5 robotic probe is designed to collect samples and bring them back to Earth, which will make China the third nation in the world to bring lunar samples back after the United States and Russia. Wu also said that the country's first Mars mission is scheduled around 2020.

China will provide 10 kg payload in its lunar south pole mission to international cooperation, CNSA spokesperson Li Guoping said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Universe: the orderly chaos of black holes*
January 14, 2019
_
Researchers at UNIGE have discovered that photons emitted during the creation of a black hole appear to be disordered. Within a single time slice they however appear to be highly ordered.
_


_The dedicated Gamma-ray Burst Polarimetry experiment POLAR on top of China’s TiangGong-2 spacelab launched on September 15, 2016. The glowing green light mimics the scintillating light when a gamma-ray photon hits one of the 1600 specially made scintillation bars. The artwork is based on a picture taken by a camera located several meters behind POLAR. © UNIGE_

*During the formation of a black hole a bright burst of very energetic light in the form of gamma-rays is produced, these events are called gamma-ray bursts. The physics behind this phenomenon includes many of the least understood fields within physics today: general gravity, extreme temperatures and acceleration of particles far beyond the energy of the most powerful particle accelerators on Earth. In order to analyse these gamma-ray bursts, researchers from the University of Geneva (UNIGE), in collaboration with the Paul Scherrer Institute (PSI) of Villigen, Switzerland, the Institute of High Energy Physics in Beijing and the National Center for Nuclear Research of Swierk in Poland, have built the POLAR instrument, sent in 2016 to the Chinese Tiangong-2 space laboratory, to analyze gamma-ray bursts. Contrary to the theories developed, the first results of POLAR reveal that the high energy photons coming from gamma-ray bursts are neither completely chaotic, nor completely organized, but a mixture of the two: within short time slices, the photons are found to oscillate in the same direction, but the oscillation direction changes with time. These unexpected results are reported in a recent issue of the journal Nature Astronomy.*

When two neutron stars collide or a super massive star collapses into itself, a black hole is created. This birth is accompanied by a bright burst of gamma-rays – very energetic light such as that emitted by radioactive sources – called a gamma-ray burst (GRB).


*Is black hole birth environment organized or chaotic?*

How and where the gamma-rays are produced is still a mystery, two different schools of thought on their origin exist. The first predicts that photons from GRBs are polarized, meaning the majority of them oscillate in the same direction. If this were the case, the source of the photons would likely be a strong and well organized magnetic field formed during the violent aftermath of the black hole production. A second theory suggests that the photons are not polarized, implying a more chaotic emission environment. But how to check this?

“Our international teams have built together the first powerful and dedicated detector, called POLAR, capable of measuring the polarization of gamma-rays from GRBs. This instrument allows us to learn more about their source,” said Xin Wu, professor in the Department of Nuclear and Particle Physics of the Faculty of Sciences of UNIGE. Its operating system is rather simple. It is a square of 50x50 cm2 consisting of 1600 scintillator bars in which the gamma-rays collide with the atoms that make up these bars. When a photon collides in a bar we can measure it, afterwards it can produce a second photon which can cause a second visible collision. “If the photons are polarized, we observe a directional dependency between the impact positions of the photons, continues Nicolas Produit, researcher at the Department of Astronomy of the Faculty of Sciences of UNIGE. On the contrary, if there is no polarization, the second photon resulting from the first collision will leave in a fully random direction.”


*Order within chaos*

In six months, POLAR has detected 55 gamma-ray bursts and scientist analyzed the polarization of gamma-rays from the 5 brightest ones. The results are surprising to say the least. “When we analyse the polarization of a gamma-ray burst as a whole, we see at most a very weak polarization, which seems to clearly favour several theories,” says Merlin Kole, a researcher at the Department of Nuclear and Particle Physics of the Faculty of Sciences of UNIGE and one of the main authors of the paper. Faced with this first result, the scientists looked in more detail at a very powerful 9 second long gamma-ray burst and cut it into time slices, each of 2 seconds long. “There, we discovered with surprise that, on the contrary, the photons are polarized in each slice, but the oscillation direction is different in each slice!,” Xin Wu enthuses. It is this changing direction which makes the full GRB appear as very chaotic and unpolarized. “The results show that as the explosion takes place, something happens which causes the photons to be emitted with a different polarization direction, what this could be we really don’t know,” continues Merlin Kole.

These first results confront the theorists with new elements and requires them to produce more detailed predictions. “We now want to build POLAR-2, which is bigger and more precise. With that we can dig deeper into these chaotic processes, to finally discover the source of the gamma-rays and unravel the mysteries of these highly energetic physical processes,” explains Nicolas Produit.



Universe: the orderly chaos of black holes - Communiqués de presse - UNIGE

Shuang-Nan Zhang, Merlin Kole, Tian-Wei Bao, Tadeusz Batsch, Tancredi Bernasconi, Franck Cadoux, Jun-Ying Chai, Zi-Gao Dai, Yong-Wei Dong, Neal Gauvin, Wojtek Hajdas, Mi-Xiang Lan, Han-Cheng Li, Lu Li, Zheng-Heng Li, Jiang-Tao Liu, Xin Liu, Radoslaw Marcinkowski, Nicolas Produit, Silvio Orsi, Martin Pohl, Dominik Rybka, Hao-Li Shi, Li-Ming Song, Jian-Chao Sun, Jacek Szabelski, Teresa Tymieniecka, Rui-Jie Wang, Yuan-Hao Wang, Xing Wen, Bo-Bing Wu, Xin Wu, Xue-Feng Wu, Hua-Lin Xiao, Shao-Lin Xiong, Lai-Yu Zhang, Li Zhang, Xiao-Feng Zhang, Yong-Jie Zhang, Anna Zwolinska. *Detailed polarization measurements of the prompt emission of five gamma-ray bursts*. _Nature Astronomy_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41550-018-0664-0​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*How realistic are China’s plans to build a research station on the Moon?*
January 17, 2019 1.33am GMT

The world is still celebrating the historic landing of China’s Chang’e-4 on the dark side of the moon on January 3. This week, China announced its plans to follow up with three more lunar missions, laying the groundwork for a lunar base.

Colonising the Moon, and beyond, has always being a human aspiration. Technological advancements, and the discovery of a considerable source of water close to the lunar poles, has made this idea even more appealing.

But how close is China to actually achieving this goal?


_Continue -> _How realistic are China's plans to build a research station on the Moon? | TheConversation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, Russia will explore moon water*
By REN QI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-17 09:10
















Photo taken by the rover Yutu-2 (Jade Rabbit-2) on Jan 11, 2019 shows the lander of the Chang'e-4 probe. [Photo/Xinhua/China National Space Administration]

*Joint research aims to develop lunar and Martian programs in the future*

Chinese and Russian scientists will work together to explore water and ice on the moon, according to a Russian scientist.

Vladimir Khmelyov, a professor at the Altai State Technical University, said on Tuesday that the ultrasonic drilling project has won financing from Russia's Fundamental Research Fund and China's National Natural Science Fund.

In this project, the scientists will explore and develop the physical principles of the ultrasonic drilling of extraterrestrial surfaces to discover water and ice, including on the far side of the moon and on Mars, which will help develop lunar and Martian research in the future, Russia's Tass News Agency reported.

"The project is designed for two years," said Khmelyov. "It relates to joint work: We will carry out preliminary research for the Chinese side to study the process of ultrasonic drilling."

The professor said the project means a lot for the exploration of underground water on the moon, because in the current missions, holes on the moon and Mars were drilled by ordinary, mechanical devices, which cause strong heat, and water and other volatile materials evaporate.

"Ultrasonic drilling is quite delicate and it should keep water and ice intact and will help us discover the presence of water on the moon or under the lunar surface," he said.

According to data from the Altai State Technical University's press office, scientists are planning to determine the optimal modes of ultrasound drilling to maximally preserve water and ice, which will ensure the authenticity of discovering the traces of water. The project will help develop the scientific basis for creating ultrasonic drilling instruments.

The Russian-Chinese research in this area is one of the prospects of developing the lunar and Marian programs: To find water so that a station can be built on the moon where humans can live, the researcher said.

Based on indirect explorations, it is assumed that water is located close to the surface of craters up to 10 kilometers deep on the reverse side of the moon. Ultrasonic equipment can be eventually installed on lunar and Martian rovers, Khmelyov said.

Khmelyov said the rapid development of China's aerospace industry and the success of the recent lunar mission attracts more international attention as well as cooperation.

China's unmanned Chang'e 4 robotic spacecraft touched down in the South Pole-Aitken Basin, the far side of the moon on Jan 3.

The landing is being seen as a major milestone in space exploration. There have been numerous missions to the moon in recent years, but the vast majority have been to orbit, fly by or impact. The last crewed landing was Apollo 17 in 1972, according to the BBC.

*Far-side touchdown*

Previous moon missions have landed on the Earth-facing side, but Chang'e-4 mission was the first time any craft had landed successfully on the unexplored and rugged far side.

Li Guoping, the secretary-general of the China National Space Administration, said Russia is one of China's main partners in space cooperation, and "lunar studies are one of the guidelines in our cooperation", according to Sputnik news agency.

The two countries held annual meetings devoted to cooperation in space exploration, he added.

Both countries were pushing ahead with joint aerospace projects in accordance with China's program for 2018-22, Li said.

Khmelyov said so far no flights to the reverse side of the moon are planned by Russia.

"Therefore we appreciate, and were attracted by the landing plan on the far side of the moon so that we could start conducting preliminary research with China, and we are going to work jointly with a university in Harbin (of Heilongjiang province) which is participating in China's lunar program," the Russian researcher said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*90 Argentine satellites to be launched in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-18 16:02:35|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- China will send 90 satellites on its Long March-6 carrier rocket into orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center for an Argentine company, according to the China Great Wall Industry Corporation.

The corporation has signed a multiple launch services agreement with Satellogic, a private Argentine company specializing in Earth-observation satellites.

The first 13 satellites will be delivered later this year. It will be the first time for the Long March-6 to provide launch services for an international user.

After the 90 satellites are in orbit, an Earth observation satellite constellation will be formed, imaging the entire world with a 1-meter resolution every week.

So far, the China Great Wall Industry Corporation has successfully launched six satellites for Satellogic.

Satellogic provides solutions in the fields of agriculture, forestry, oil and gas, finance, and insurance, using satellite imaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Commentary*
> 
> Should this trend be confirmed, then this is really the beginning of the China Century or Pax Sinica, that will more and more likely supersede the 20th century's Pax Americana. With its current first world reserve of rare earth mineral, China could definitely put and end to the U.S. hegemony by securing the access to the North Korean rare earth that even surpass the Chinese's by tenfold. Having exhausted their rare earth mineral ore reserve during the Cold War, both the U.S.S.R. and the U.S. can no longer sustain the same pace in the hightech race with China, in the field of supercomputers, semiconductor microchips, lasers, smartphones, radars, missiles, particle accelerators, satellites, etc.. Today, China is even driving a final nail into the U.S. Dystopian Empire's coffin, by landing the Chang'e-4 lunar rover in the South Pole-Aitken Basin, the largest, deepest and oldest known crater in the solar system. Thus the best place to find rare earth mineral. The Chinese Yutu-2 lunar rover will be the first to probe it with ground-penetrating radar and measure its mineral composition with an infrared spectrometer. If rare earth mineral is present, China might find it, before any large scale industrial extraction could begin by 2030, with the first Chinese moon base.




*Hurry-up Mr. Xi Jinping, for H.E. Kim Jong Un is not going to remain a passive onlooker, but will clean sweep all the lunar rare earth mineral ore reserve for the DPRK!*







Spoiler: Links



https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_42.jpg
http://
https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/



▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang No. 1 Senior-middle School, October 2017.







Spoiler: Links



https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_50.jpg
http://
https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/



▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang Munsu water Park, June 2017.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229
http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg
http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/



▲ All the lunar rare earth mineral reserve belongs to North Korea!







Spoiler: Links



https://cdn2.img.sputniknews.com/images/106629/52/1066295218.jpg
http://
http://



▲ Then...







Spoiler: Links



https://ei.marketwatch.com/Multimedia/2017/01/20/Photos/ZH/MW-FE149_trump__20170120130228_ZH.jpg
http://
http://



▲ And now...







Spoiler: Links



http://afpbb.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/5/1/810x540/img_510a188b07844f93473b11eb4d69b8ce139462.jpg
http://
http://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3203663?pid=20816409



▲ One less hurdle: Never play Kim Jong Un.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088395880258887680








CGTN
@CGTNOfficial

World's largest planetarium completed in Shanghai
568
7:19 PM - Jan 24, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Slides about Long March-11M, which is the sea launch version of LM-11.
source: jingyan66@9ifly.cn.

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Long March-5 rocket to resume flight in July*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-29 20:10:47|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its third Long March-5 large carrier rocket in July, said Yang Baohua, vice president of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Tuesday.

The second Long March-5 rocket was launched from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in the southern province of Hainan on July 2, 2017, but a malfunction happened less than six minutes after its liftoff.

Yang said at a press conference of the CASC that the cause of the failure has been found.

Analysis based on computer simulations and ground tests showed that a problem occurred in a turbine exhaust device in the engine of the first stage of the rocket, the China National Space Administration said earlier last year.

The Long March-5 rocket will be the key for China's future space missions, said Shang Zhi, director of the Department of Space under CASC.

If the third flight is successful, the fourth Long March-5 carrier rocket will be tasked to send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth at the end of 2019, according to Yang.

In addition, a test version of the Long March-5B carrier rocket, which will serve China's manned space exploration mission, is under development, and the research and development of the core module of the country's space station have carried on as planned, said Shang.

The Long March-5B rocket, with a low-Earth orbit with a carrying capacity greater than 22 tonnes, will be used to launch the core module and experiment modules of China's space station in the future.

Joint tests and exercises will be carried out in the Wenchang Space Launch Center at the end of 2019 to make preparations for the maiden flight of the Long March-5B, which will help lay the groundwork for the construction of the space station, Shang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to send over 50 spacecraft into space via over 30 launches in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-30 00:22:18|Editor: Liangyu

BEIJING, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- China is going to send more than 50 spacecraft into space via over 30 launches this year, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Tuesday.

The major missions include the third Long March-5 large carrier rocket to be launched in July, said Yang Baohua, vice president of the CASC, at a press conference.

The second Long March-5 rocket was launched from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in the southern province of Hainan on July 2, 2017, but a malfunction happened less than six minutes after its liftoff.

The cause of the failure has been found, Yang said.

If the third flight is successful, the fourth Long March-5 carrier rocket will be tasked to send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth at the end of 2019, he said.

More details about the Chang'e-5 probe were also unveiled at the press conference.

The probe will first enter the Earth-moon transfer orbit. It will then slow near the moon to enter the lunar orbit and descend and land on a pre-selected area for ground research work, including collecting lunar samples, said Peng Jing, deputy chief designer of the probe from the China Academy of Space Technology.

After finishing its work on the moon, the ascender will rise from the lunar surface for rendezvous and docking with the orbiter flying around the moon. Then the returner will fly back to Earth via the Earth-moon transfer orbit, reenter the atmosphere and land at the Siziwang Banner (County) of Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Peng said.

The lunar samples taken back by the Chang'e-5 probe will be sealed in a container and sent to labs for further analysis and research, he added.

The probe can be divided into 15 sub-systems, including structure, thermal control, antenna, sample collecting and sealing and propulsion. It is composed of an orbiter, a returner, a lander and an ascender.

In addition, joint tests and exercises will be carried out in the Wenchang Space Launch Center at the end of 2019 to make preparations for the maiden flight of the Long March-5B, which will help lay the groundwork for the construction of the space station, said Shang Zhi, director of the Department of Space under CASC.

A test version of the Long March-5B carrier rocket, which will serve China's manned space exploration mission, is now under development, and the research and development of the core module of the country's space station have carried on as planned, Shang said.

The Long March-5B rocket, with a low-Earth orbit carrying capacity greater than 22 tonnes, will be used to launch the core module and experiment modules of China's space station in the future.

China will also send 10 satellites to join the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) through seven separate launches this year, which will help complete the BDS global network by 2020, Shang said.

According to the Blue Book of China Aerospace Science and Technology Activities released at the press conference, a total of 18 BeiDou satellites were launched in 2018, marking the completion of the BDS-3 primary system. The navigation system has started to provide global service.

China will also launch a new Earth observation satellite, Gaofen-7, and witness its first sea-launch by the Long March-11 rocket, Shang added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050045271265153024
> 
> *Cees Bassa*‏ @cgbassa
> Replying to @cgbassa @tammojan and
> Our precious Earth and the lunar farside as seen with the #DSLWP-B lunar orbiter! This is the full color adjusted image received by radio amateurs, including @radiotelescoop (operated by @tammojan and myself). Commands were created by @bg2bhc and uplinked by Reinhard DK5LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:27 PM - 10 Oct 2018




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092393975422615552

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 4-FEB-2019
*The Milky Way in a twist*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



Artist's impression of the warped and twisted Milky Way disk. *CREDIT: *CHEN Xiaodian

Our Milky Way galaxy's disk of stars is anything but stable and flat. Instead, it becomes increasingly 'warped' and twisted far away from the Milky Way's center, according to astronomers from National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC).

From a great distance, our galaxy would look like a thin disk of stars that orbit once every few hundred million years around its central region, where hundreds of billions of stars, together with a huge mass of dark matter, provide the gravitational 'glue' to hold it all together.

But the pull of gravity becomes weaker far away from the Milky Way's inner regions. In the galaxy's far outer disk, the hydrogen atoms making up most of the Milky Way's gas disk are no longer confined to a thin plane, but they give the disk an S-like warped appearance.

"It is notoriously difficult to determine distances from the Sun to parts of the Milky Way's outer gas disk without having a clear idea of what that disk actually looks like," says Dr. CHEN Xiaodian, a researcher at NAOC and lead author of the article published in _Nature Astronomy_ on Feb. 4.

"However, we recently published a new catalogue of well-behaved variable stars known as classical Cepheids, for which distances as accurate as 3 to 5% can be determined." That database allowed the team to develop the first accurate three-dimensional picture of our Milky Way out to its far outer regions.

Classical Cepheids are young stars that are some four to 20 times as massive as our Sun and up to 100,000 times as bright. Such high stellar masses imply that they live fast and die young, burning through their nuclear fuel very quickly, sometimes in only a few million years. They show day- to month-long pulsations, which are observed as changes in their brightness. Combined with a Cepheid's observed brightness, its pulsation period can be used to obtain a highly reliable distance.

"Somewhat to our surprise, we found that in 3D our collection of 1339 Cepheid stars and the Milky Way's gas disk follow each other closely. This offers new insights into the formation of our home galaxy," says Prof. Richard de Grijs from Macquarie University in Sydney, Australia, and senior co-author of the paper. "Perhaps more importantly, in the Milky Way's outer regions, we found that the S-like stellar disk is warped in a progressively twisted spiral pattern."

This reminded the team of earlier observations of a dozen other galaxies which also showed such progressively twisted spiral patterns. "Combining our results with those other observations, we concluded that the Milky Way's warped spiral pattern is most likely caused by 'torques' - or rotational forcing - by the massive inner disk," says Dr. LIU Chao, senior researcher and co-author of the paper.

"This new morphology provides a crucial updated map for studies of our galaxy's stellar motions and the origins of the Milky Way's disk," says Dr. DENG Licai, senior researcher at NAOC and co-author of the paper.



Top: 3D distribution of the classical Cepheids in the Milky Way's warped disk. Lower: Precession of the warp's line of nodes with Galactocentric radius. *CREDIT: *CHEN Xiaodian

​The Milky Way in a twist | EurekAlert! Science News

Xiaodian Chen, Shu Wang, Licai Deng, Richard de Grijs, Chao Liu & Hao Tian. *An intuitive 3D map of the Galactic warp’s precession traced by classical Cepheids*. _Nature Astronomy_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41550-018-0686-7​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's First Space Solar Power Plant Test Site to Land in Chongqing*
> LIAO SHUMIN
> DATE : DEC 07 2018/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's First Space Solar Power Plant Test Site to Land in Chongqing​
> (Yicai Global) Dec. 7 -- The government of Chongqing Bishan District, Chongqing University, China Academy of Space Technology-Xi'an Institute of Space Radio Technology and Xi'an Electronic Science and Technology University signed an agreement yesterday to break ground on the first test site of a space-based solar power plant.
> 
> The area covers about 33 acres, including about 17.5 acres of core test grounds, state Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> Construction will run from next year to 2020, during which time the parties will invest CNY200 million (USD29 million) to erect an experimental launch area, balloon platform and other facilities, and carry out tests of energy transfers with microwaves on a platform floating at a height of between 50 and 300 meters.
> 
> The parties will also build small and mid-sized stratospheric solar power stations and realize grid-connected electricity generation from 2021 to 2025. Work on a large-scale space-based solar power plant will start after 2025.
> 
> The concept of a space-based solar power plant is that of a power-generation system comprising solar power stations fixed in Earth's orbit, which send electricity to the planet below via wireless connections. Unlike ground facilities, space-based solar power stations are not subject to day and night, weather and other natural factors and thus feature a higher solar energy utilization rate.
> 
> China, the US, Japan and others have proposed solar power plants in space, with all in the basic research phase, said Bao Weimin, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and director of the Science and Technology Committee of Beijing-based China Aerospace Science and Technology.
> 
> A solar power plant perched in the ether needs to solve the key problems of how to transport power generation equipment into geosynchronous orbit with large carrier rockets, assemble it in space and generate electricity, and how to transfer electricity to the ground while ensuring the security of equipment operation and environment safety.
> 
> "These three issues are still under fundamental exploration," Bao said.


*Plans for first Chinese solar power station in space revealed*

Kirsty Needham
February 15, 2019 — 1.16pm

Beijing: China is taking its renewable energy push to new heights, with scientists revealing plans to build the first solar power station in space.

A solar power station orbiting the earth at 36,000 kilometres could tap the energy of the sun's rays without interference from the atmosphere, or seasonal and night-time loss of sunlight, Chinese media reported.

Construction of an early experimental space power plant has begun in the inland city of Chongqing, China's _Science and Technology Daily_ reported on its front page.



_*Continue reading -> *_China reveals plans for first solar power station in space | The Sydney Morning Herald

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch first rocket for commercial missions in H1*
By Chen Liubing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-02-18 11:24
















A file photo shows a Long March 3B carrier rocket lifting off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province to place two Beidou navigation satellites in orbit. [Photo/VCG]

China will launch its first rocket for commercial missions, the Jielong (Smart Dragon) 1, in the first half of the year, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, cnr.cn reported.

Unlike the current Long March rockets, those for commercial missions in China are referred to as the Dragon series.

China completed 39 space launch missions last year, ranking No 1 among the 114 total space missions launched globally, which indicates an enhanced space launch capability, said Yang Baohua, deputy general manager of the CASC.

In addition, the initial experiment for rocket reuse technology has been completed, said Tang Yagang, president of Chinarocket Co Ltd under the CASC.

Tang said the company is accelerating the development of rocket reuse technology, including the retrieval of rockets by vertical as well as horizontal takeoffs and landings.

With trials in different technical routes, rocket reuse technology is expected to be realized in the next two to three years, Tang added.

According to Wu Yanhua, deputy head of the China National Space Administration, China's advanced technologies for the lunar probe project have great potential and conversion value to serve common people in the future.

"Open minds are needed in the next steps of the lunar probe and exploration missions of Mars and deep space," Wu said, adding that social and international capital are welcomed, since these are missions for all of humankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*PLA welcomes launches of private rockets*

2019-02-18 08:30:21 China Daily Editor : Li Yan





The privately-owned tech company i-Space uses its own carrier rocket to launch three satellites into space from the Gobi Desert in Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China on Sept 5, 2018. (Photo by Chen Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn)

*The People's Liberation Army has opened one of its space launch facilities to private rocket companies in China, a major step in its efforts to implement President Xi Jinping's civil-military integration strategy.*

The Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China's primary launch facility in the northwestern Gobi Desert, has hosted the launches of three privately built rockets since early September, when it first opened its doors to private enterprises. Officials at the center say it plans to support more private rocket missions.

Ji Duo, the center's Party chief, told Xinhua News Agency recently that carrying out launches of privately made rockets is what a world-class space center is supposed to do, and Jiuquan is willing to put privately funded missions on its launch agenda.

Jia Lide, planning chief at the launch center, said favorable policies and targeted measures have been created for the benefit of private space enterprises. The center has also set up a dedicated support system for such activities.

Xi, who is also chairman of the Central Military Commission, has repeatedly urged China's space industry to take the lead in the implementation of the civil-military integration strategy.

During his meetings in recent years at annual sessions of the National People's Congress with deputies from the PLA, the president asked them to fully understand and promote the strategy.

Xi ordered military personnel to be open-minded and share their research and development resources with others. Closed-door research and monopolies must be torn down to optimize the use of resources and stimulate innovation and public interest in defense technology, he said.

Civil-military integration has been listed as a national strategy and a priority on the government's agenda since Xi was elected the Party's top leader in 2012. It usually refers to military and defense industries transferring technologies to the civilian sector, and including private companies on the military's list of suppliers.

Three Beijing-based private space startups－OneSpace, i-Space and LandSpace－each launched a rocket from the Jiuquan center last year.

Both LandSpace and i-Space plan to launch at least one carrier rocket from the center this year.

China expects to launch at least 37 rockets this year, more than any other country. It led the world in launching rockets into orbit for the first time last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Hurry-up Mr. Xi Jinping, for H.E. Kim Jong Un is not going to remain a passive onlooker, but will clean sweep all the lunar rare earth mineral ore reserve for the DPRK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_42.jpg
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang No. 1 Senior-middle School, October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_50.jpg
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang Munsu water Park, June 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229
> http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg
> http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/
> 
> 
> ▲ All the lunar rare earth mineral reserve belongs to North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn2.img.sputniknews.com/images/106629/52/1066295218.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://ei.marketwatch.com/Multimedia/2017/01/20/Photos/ZH/MW-FE149_trump__20170120130228_ZH.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ And now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://afpbb.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/5/1/810x540/img_510a188b07844f93473b11eb4d69b8ce139462.jpg
> http://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3203663?pid=20816409
> 
> 
> ▲ One less hurdle: Never play Kim Jong Un.



*Commentary*

Let us dare a dream of a true scientific first for China, by sending a Quantum Communication Satellite (量子通讯卫星) at the Lagrange Point 2 to replace the Queqiao radio communication relay satellite (鹊桥).

By performing supraluminal speed transmission between China Mission Control on Earth, and the Yutu-2 rover, instead of the 1.7 seconds Earth-Moon radio communications delay.



Spoiler: Yutu-2 to MC Time Delay



(total Yutu to Quantumsat to Earth distance) = (L2 to Moon distance) x 2 + (Moon to Earth average distance) 
65,000 kilometres x 2 + 384,400 km = 514,400 km 

(total Yutu to Quantumsat to Earth distance)/c = time delay
514,400 km / 299,792 Kmps = 1.7 second delay

While the delay for direct Earth-Moon communications is about 1.25 second



Scientists found that when two entangled particles are separated, one particle can somehow affect the action of the far-off twin instantly, which is what Albert Einstein described as a "spooky action at a distance."

This simply means there might be a still to discover unknown particle responsible for the entanglement, like the _mesotron_ aka *pi meson* as the carrier of the nuclear force that holds atomic nuclei together, or the electron in the electromagnetic force. And with a supraluminal speed!

For more clarity, I called it the _*Mallima Particle*_ (만리마자, 萬里马子: 10 thousands li horse, a mythical Korean winged horse able to gallop ten thousand li (approximately 4'000 km) in a single day).

According to Prof. Juan Yin and colleagues at the University of Science and Technology of China in Shanghai, that has determined a lower bound on how fast it must be, the answer is that it is at least *four orders* of magnitude faster than light.







Spoiler: Links



https://exploredprk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/32.jpg
http://
[English] Moranbong Band - We Are Mallima Riders «우리는 만리마기수»
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauA6UGpiig

Did you ride the Mallima steed 你是否跨上万里马？ Juche 105 (2016)
https://exploredprk.com/posters/did-you-ride-the-mallima-steed/



▲ The hypothetical Mallima Particle, responsible of the entanglement interaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Stunning space image from post-90s students' satellite*
By Cao Zinan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-02-20 15:18


















A screenshot of _Science_ magazine.​
Some Chinese students born in 1990s created a microsatellite that took a stunning picture of the moon and the Earth in space, an image praised as one of the best of the two celestial bodies and one that _Science_ magazine also used.

The photograph of the moon and the Earth in the latest issue of _Science_ on Friday was done by the camera on Longjiang 2, a microsatellite developed by students at the Harbin Institute of Technology in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province.

Before its publication in the leading scientific journal, the picture had been widely circulated on mainstream media worldwide, with some foreign media outlets even praising it as one of the best photos of the moon and the Earth so far.

Wei Mingchuan, born in 1991, was the chief designer responsible for the sub-system of Longjiang 2, a microsatellite launched last year together with Queqiao, the relay satellite for the Chang'e 4 lunar probe.





A photo of Wei Mingchuan (front right).​
Wei successfully developed LilacSat 1 -- the country's first microsatellite independently designed, developed and controlled by students -- and has been dubbed China's "youngest chief designer", despite being the oldest in his team.

Tai Mier, one of Wei's team members who was born in 1996, designed the camera on Longjiang 2 that captured the amazing picture of the moon and the Earth. Tai was only 20 years old when work on the project began.

The youngest member in the team is 20-year-old Huang Jiahe, who handled software design for the Longjiang 2 ground station.

Beginning in primary school, Huang would buy all kinds of electronic components and parts. At first, he just simply disassembled and assembled the parts, but now he can design and create things. This young man, considered a genius by some, said that he is just curious and passionate about aerospace technology.

In their dormitory, aerospace-related items are everywhere. A postcard on the wall is printed with the words "we were born for our dreams", a reminder that the future has just begun for this youngest team of the Chang'e 4 mission.





A postcard in their dormitory reads "we were born for our dreams".​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Hurry-up Mr. Xi Jinping, for H.E. Kim Jong Un is not going to remain a passive onlooker, but will clean sweep all the lunar rare earth mineral ore reserve for the DPRK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_42.jpg
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang No. 1 Senior-middle School, October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/sg_north-korea_50.jpg
> https://www.stephangladieu.fr/article-08-fr/
> 
> 
> ▲ Flashforward: Pyongyang Munsu water Park, June 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=f0696981e316a621e41a6aa89fd1d229
> http://www.jokeitup.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/5/files/2015/03/North-Korea.jpg
> http://www.jokeitup.com/funny/north-korea-2/
> 
> 
> ▲ All the lunar rare earth mineral reserve belongs to North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn2.img.sputniknews.com/images/106629/52/1066295218.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://ei.marketwatch.com/Multimedia/2017/01/20/Photos/ZH/MW-FE149_trump__20170120130228_ZH.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ And now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://afpbb.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/5/1/810x540/img_510a188b07844f93473b11eb4d69b8ce139462.jpg
> http://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3203663?pid=20816409
> 
> 
> ▲ One less hurdle: Never play Kim Jong Un.





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration*
> 
> 
> Moon
> 
> 2007: Chang'e-1 Orbiter
> 2010: Chang'e-2 Orbiter
> 2013: Chang'e-3 Softlanding, Rover
> 2018: Chang'e-4 Lander and Rover, Exploration of Far side of the Moon
> 2019: Chang'e-5 Return sample (in Oceanus Procellarum and collect 2 kilograms of regolith)
> 2024: Chang'e-6 Return sample (Exploration of South Pole of the Moon?)
> 
> Mars
> 
> 2011: Yinghuo-1 Mars orbiter (failed)
> 2020: Orbiter (1 Martian Year), landing, cruising (90 Martian days for Rover)
> 2028: Sample Return (3 years mission)
> 
> Asteroids
> 
> 2012: Chang'e-2 flyby of asteroid 4179 Toutatis
> 2024: Flying by, touch down or sample return; 2-3 asteroids explorations in one mission
> 
> Jupiter
> 
> 2030: Orbiter launch
> 
> Arrival at Jupiter and its satellites by 2036
> 
> Saturn
> 
> Arrival at Saturn by 2045
> 
> Uranus
> 
> Arrival at Uranus by 2048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration



*China's Deep Space Quantum Communications Capability V1.1*

First posted 19 February 2019; Updated 20 February 2019

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. China's First Lunar Quantum Communications Relay Satellite
2.1. Behind The Quantum Communications: Quantum Entanglement
3. China's First Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellite
3.1. China's Quantum Communications Optical Satellite
3.2. China's Basic Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellites Array
3.3. China's 24/7/365 Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellites Network
4. China's New Space Silk Road

*Introduction*

Although China's development is catching up very fast with the U.S. in the fields of economy, infrastructures, telecommunications, land and air transportations, green technologies, biosciences, societal development, counter insurgency A.I., conventional and unconventional military, fundamental research, applied research, sci-fi movies, etc, there is still a need to achieve genuine strings of *world's first* and not isolated ones, before China could officially supersede the 20th century's Pax Americana. 

With each passing days, we are more and more likely to witness within our lifetime the dawn of this new China Century or *Pax Sinica*.

With its current first world reserve of rare earth mineral, China could definitely put and end to the U.S. hegemony by securing the access to the North Korean rare earth that even surpass the Chinese's by fivefold. Having exhausted their rare earth mineral ore reserve during the Cold War, both the U.S.S.R. and the U.S. can no longer sustain the same pace in the hightech race with China, in the field of supercomputers, semiconductor microchips, lasers, smartphones, radars, missiles, particle accelerators, satellites, etc.. 







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=2bc8a8e641ac0d14fc258c0fd24bc06c
http://
http://



▲ First world's reserve of Rare Earth Elements in the DPRK.

The establishment of the world's first deep space quantum communications network might give China a true cutting edge over the ailing U.S., as a new *Space Silk Road*.

The economic benefits even dwarfing those of the ancient Silk Road.

*2. China's First Lunar Quantum Communications Relay Satellite*

By sending a Quantum Communications Satellite (量子通讯卫星) at the Earth-Moon L2 lagrange point halo orbit to replace the Queqiao radio communication relay satellite (鹊桥), would be a true scientific first for both China and the world.

By performing supraluminal speed transmissions between China Mission Control on Earth, and the Quantum Communications Relay Satellite, then relaying radio data link to the Yutu-2 rover, would allow to shorten the U.S.' 1.7 seconds Earth-Moon radio communications delay.



Spoiler: Yutu-2 to MC Time Delay



(total Yutu to Quantumsat to Earth distance) = (L2 to Moon distance) x 2 + (Moon to Earth average distance) 
65,000 kilometres x 2 + 384,400 km = 514,400 km 

(total Yutu to Quantumsat to Earth distance)/c = time delay
514,400 km / 299,792 Kmps = 1.7 second delay

While the delay for direct Earth-Moon communications is about 1.25 second




*2.1. Behind The Quantum Communications: Quantum Entanglement*

Scientists found that when two entangled particles are separated, one particle can somehow affect the action of the far-off twin instantly, which is what Albert Einstein described as a "spooky action at a distance."

This simply means there might be a still to discover unknown particle responsible for the entanglement, like the _mesotron_ aka *pi meson* as the carrier of the nuclear strong force that holds atomic nuclei together, or the photon in the electromagnetic force. And with a supraluminal speed!

For more clarity, I called it the _*Mallima Particle*_ (만리마자, 萬里马子: 10 thousands li horse, a mythical Korean winged horse able to gallop ten thousand li (approximately 5'000 km) in a single day).

According to Prof. Juan Yin and colleagues at the University of Science and Technology of China in Shanghai, that has determined a lower bound on how fast it must be, the answer is that it is at least *four orders* of magnitude faster than light.







Spoiler: Links



https://exploredprk.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/32.jpg
http://
[English] Moranbong Band - We Are Mallima Riders «우리는 만리마기수»
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauA6UGpiig

Did you ride the Mallima steed 你是否跨上万里马？ Juche 105 (2016)
https://exploredprk.com/posters/did-you-ride-the-mallima-steed/



▲ The hypothetical Mallima Particle, responsible of the entanglement interaction.

*3. China's First Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellite*

The next incremental step would be to expand this near-earth short-range communications system to our next planet, on the occasion of China's 2020 first Mars lander and rover mission.

The new challenges encountered in this phase are certainly amongst the most critical technological hurdles, that only a few world superpower could overcome.

Repeating the Lunar mission by simply sending a Quantum Communications Relay Satellite around Mars would not suffice. Single entangled photons would be too difficult to detect from Earth mainly for two reasons.


*3.1. China's Quantum Communications Optical Satellite*

The distance from Mars to Earth being the first factor, thus requiring the use of the world largest ever orbital Quantum Communications optical system to be used. This would in addition allow to avoid atmospheric distortion, scattering and absorption from the earth's atmosphere.

After detecting the incoming single entangled photons sent from Mars orbit, the earth's orbital Quantum Communications optical system would relay the data to ground MC, with another separate stream of entangled photons, or simply radiowaves as emergency slower backup system. 

A CZ-5 Heavy space launcher will be mandatory for such a payload, with its 4.03 meters primary mirror made of silicon carbide designed by Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics.







Spoiler: Links



http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/W020180821598981263327.png
http://
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2494272-1-1.html
http://news.cnr.cn/native/city/20180821/t20180821_524338099.shtml



▲ The high-precision silicon carbide aspheric mirror with a diameter of 4.03 meters developed by the Changchun Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is the largest single-crystal silicon carbide mirror in the world. 2018-08-21 

*3.2. China's Basic Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellites Array*

Detecting the incoming single entangled photons sent from Mars orbit, is made difficult, as earth stations, could not be able to distinguish them from the background photons from the luminous Martian disk. 

Therefore the distance of the Quantum Communications Relay Satellite to the Martian surface should be far enought to have a darker background.

This could be done by sending the said Quantum Communications Relay Satellite to a far enought Mars L1 Lagrangian Point halo orbit at some 1'082'311 km. 

As the line of sight might be lost due to the diurnal rotation of Mars, an array of Quantum Communications Relay Satellites might be necessary, with at least a second one at the Mars L2 Lagrangian Point halo orbit. 


*3.3. China's 24/7/365 Martian Quantum Communications Relay Satellites Network*

Martian Quantum Communications satellites inserted in stable orbits around the Lagrangian points could be extended to include the L4 and L5 points to allow communication even when Mars is in conjunction, thus completing a long-term nodes of communication between Earth and Mars. 







Spoiler: Links



https://marspedia.org/images/4/44/Lagrange.png
http://
https://marspedia.org/Lagrangian_point



▲ The gravitationally stable points for the Mars-Sun system. The Lagrange points L1 to L5 are listed. 

*4. China's New Space Silk Road*

For completing a Quantum Communications satellites nework that covers all the Solar System, needed to support China's deep space exploration and development, as well as its expending extraterrestrial rare earth exploitation, that will include asteroids, and the worlds of the gas giant planets, the above-described combination of space platforms would need to be multiplied.
The "Made in China" real time communication throughout our solar system.







Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg


▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Arrival at Uranus by 2048. 







Spoiler: Links



http://s3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/003K82UIzy78g216MM202&amp;690
[转载]送你罕见年画
2017-01-20 23:12阅读：4 
http://blog.sina.cn/dpool/blog/s/blog_46e151d90102xdma.html
https://cdn.rouding.com/imagesrc-s/jpg/201307-31-22155429564-t.jpg
https://www.rouding.com/minjianyishu/nianhua/94282.html
http://image.thepaper.cn/www/image/5/457/721.jpg
https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1611560


▲ Original 1970s poster, flashforward of China Deep Space Rare Earth Exploitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Merging neutron stars produce a jet of material visible from Earth.




BY ROBERT LEA
21ST FEBRUARY 2019



​
Using a global network of telescopes, astronomers have observed a jet of material moving at near-light speed ejected from two merging neutron stars. *

Astronomers have used a global network of telescopes to spot a compact jet of material moving at near-light speed after being ejected from merging neutron stars – known as the neutron star merger event GW170817 – in a galaxy 130 million-light-years away.






The collision has already been detected on Earth as a result of gravitational waves and electromagnetic radiation it also emitted being detected back in August 2017.



Artist’s impression of a jet similar to that ejected by merging neutron stars. The jet is produced by the black hole, surrounded by a hot disc, which was formed after the merger. (O.S. Salafia, G. Ghirlanda, NASA/CXC/GSFC/B. Williams et al)

The first few days of emissions suggested it was produced by a kilonova, a radioactive-decay-powered emission originating from the material ejected during and after the merger. However, in the weeks following the initial detection, increasing X-ray and radio emissions were detected, which continued to be observed for several months.

These long-term emissions have been determined to be the afterglow of the merger and it suggests the interaction of a jet of the expanding material interacting with surrounding interstellar gas.



Representation of all radio telescopes that participated in the observation of material ejected by merging neutron stars (Paul Boven)

Giancarlo Ghirlanda and colleagues used an array of 32 radio telescopes – spread over five continents – to observe the radio afterglow 207.4 days after the merger. Using the technique of Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI), Ghirlanda and the team combined the data from all the telescopes to constrain the source’s angular size. The results indicate that the size and position of the radio source are not compatible with models of a “choked-jet” or “cocoon” scenario as some have suggested.

However, how this afterglow emission was created remains poorly understood, because previous data did not have the necessary resolution to determine the size of the source, according to the authors.

Rather, the data indicate that GW170817 produced a structured jet expanding nearly as fast as the speed of light, which was able to punch through the merger’s surrounding ejecta into interstellar space beyond.

_Featured image caption: Artist’s impression of the merger of two neutron stars with all the material expelled into space and the observed jet after breaking through this shell (Beabudei design)_

_This research appears in the 22 February 2019 issue of Science.

_
Scisco Media Merging neutron stars - Scisco Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Focus: China solicits int'l cooperation experiments on space station*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-05 21:07:33|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- China is asking the world to collaborate in experiments on its planned space station so as to promote international space cooperation and sustainable global development.
> 
> The Committee on Science and Technology Experiments of the Chinese Space Station was established recently under the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).
> 
> The offer is open to the entire international community. Proposals and projects can be submitted online (www.css-research.cn) and peer-reviewed. The candidate projects will go through to the China Manned Space Agency.
> 
> China is accelerating its timetable for the Tiangong space station, with the Tianhe core capsule expected to be launched in 2020. The whole station is due for completion around 2022.
> 
> Weighing 66 tonnes, it will comprise Tianhe and the Wentian and Mengtian lab capsules. The station could be enlarged to 180 tonnes if required for scientific research. It could accommodate three to six astronauts and is designed to last at least 10 years, but this could be prolonged through in-orbit maintenance, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program.
> 
> Cargo ships and manned spacecraft will travel from Earth to service the station. Once it's fully commissioned, experiments will be conducted in space.
> 
> Its main purpose will be cutting-edge scientific research, including space medicines, space life sciences and biotechnology, material sciences, microgravity basic physics, astronomy and astrophysics, said Zhou.
> 
> "We are looking forward to experiments to better sustain space exploration. We also expect China's space station to be an in-space incubator of new technologies that can improve people's lives," said Zhang Hongtai, president of CAST.
> 
> CAST might also provide opportunities to conduct some international cooperation experiments on other spacecraft or satellites, said Zhang.
> 
> "China is further opening up, and space exploration is a shared challenge for China and other countries. We hope to solicit and evaluate experiments with common international practices, and select the most promising and innovative projects. The research data will be shared by the international community," said Bao Weimin, chairman of the newly established committee and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The committee comprises 14 Chinese scientists, and scientists from other countries are welcome to participate, Bao said. It is based in the Qian Xuesen Laboratory of Space Technology under CAST, which focuses on the development of new space technologies.
> 
> "We welcome scientists around the globe to submit projects or to become peer-review experts. We hope to have in-depth cooperation," said Chen Hong, head of the Qian Xuesen Laboratory.
> 
> "We'd like to provide engineering consultation and support for the international cooperation projects to ensure the implementation of cutting-edge experiments on the space station," said Long Jiang, head of the Institute of Manned Space System Engineering under CAST, the main manufacturer of China's space station.
> 
> To stimulate interest in young people and foster their imaginations and creativity, a special program, the Youth Program of Scientific Education Experiment on the Chinese Space Station, was launched at the beginning of 2018.
> 
> The program has collected nearly 200 youth education experiments nationwide, and selected a preliminary list of 30 projects. The program is mainly for primary and middle school students. "We also welcome young students from around the world to participate," said Yao Wei, a researcher at the Qian Xuesen Laboratory.


*The United Nations/China Cooperation on the Utilization of the China Space Station *
*The First Announcement of Opportunity for Space Experiments on-board China Space Station *

*PRELIMINARY EVALUATION AND SELECTION CONCLUDED WITH THE FOLLOWING RESULTS: *
(UNOOSA, Vienna, 21 February 2019)

Over the past few months, a total of 42 applications, from organizations in 27 countries, have been received by the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) and carefully evaluated by around 60 experts from UNOOSA, China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) and international space experts, in line with the eligibility and selection criteria outlined in the first Announcement of Opportunity. Based on the results of the evaluation, a comprehensive preliminary selection meeting was held to shortlist proposals.

The selection exercise for this first cycle has been extremely competitive and after careful evaluation of all the applications by the Project Evaluation and Selection Committee (PESC), 18 applications out of the 42 received have been shortlisted for preparing implementation schemes for the final evaluation and selection, the results of which will be announced in June 2019.

The proposed experiment ideas stretch from simple to complex, from space medicine to astrophysical observations - all reflecting the creativity and commitment of the involved scientists from public and private entities in both developing and developed countries.

CMSA announcement: http://www.cmse.gov.cn/art/2019/2/21/art_22_32953.html



Source: http://www.unoosa.org/oosa/en/ourwork/psa/hsti/chinaspacestation/1st_cycle_2018.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China completes design of graphene composite film for light propulsion*
> By Deyana Goh
> May 3, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), the rocket development arm of the Chinese space programme, revealed that it has designed a graphene composite film suitable for use in light-propelled spacecraft.
> 
> This is part of CALT’s research on graphene-based spacecraft propulsion, a new technology that converts light into electrical energy. The method utilizes a technology similar to the solar sail, which was already tested by Japan’s space agency JAXA during its IKAROS mission to Venus. Unlike the solar sail, however, the graphene sail will not use thin-film solar cells, but will instead be covered with graphene film, a two-dimensional material known for its strength and conductivity.
> 
> Like the solar sail, graphene-based propulsion will use radiation pressure, making use of solar energy for propulsion. However, according to CALT, research in China has shown that graphene can be up to 1000 times more effective.
> 
> Said Song Shenju, from CALT’s R&D centre, “Graphene propulsion will revolutionze the design of propulsion systems, and will open yet another door for humanity to explore outer space. However, the technology is still in its development phase and is still a long way from a prototype.”
> 
> The idea of graphene propulsion was first put forward in a paper published in 2015 by researchers from Nankai University, Tianjin. Currently, aside from China, the European Space Agency (ESA) is also researching the idea of graphene solar sails, in collaboration with the Graphene Flagship, a €1 billion EU research initiative.
> 
> 
> China completes design of graphene composite film for light propulsion | SpaceTech Asia
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Video from 2015


*Chinese engineers look to graphene to drive deep space exploration*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-24 20:19:51|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Feb. 24 (Xinhua) -- A two-dimensional form of carbon known as graphene might one day help power space exploration into the unknown universe, say Chinese space engineers.

Graphene, which is just one atom thick, could enable light-powered propulsion technology leading to fuel-free spacecraft.

Traditional spacecraft depend on chemical propellants, and the amount they carry determines how far they can fly, said Song Shengju, the research leader at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

More than 80 percent of the takeoff weight of current carrier rockets is chemical propellants. If spacecraft could travel without fuel, humans could explore much farther into deep space, Song said.

Scientists in other countries have been studying light-powered propulsion technology. There are about 400 billion stars in the galaxy, and their light could become an inexhaustible energy source.

Scientists in Europe, the United States and Japan are developing spacecraft with solar sails made with polyimide film, but the thrust is relatively weak, said Song.

Chinese researchers are developing sails with graphene, one of the strongest and thinnest known materials, which can withstand temperatures over 800 degrees centigrade.

Previous research conducted by Professor Chen Yongsheng, of Nankai University, showed graphene can be driven by various light sources including sunlight, and the thrust generated is 1,000 times higher than that of polyimide film in vacuum conditions.

"It's just the beginning. We need to conduct further research on the mechanisms and properties of the graphene and light-powered spacecraft. If we make breakthroughs in this technology, it would facilitate exploration to the unknown universe," Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Plans for first Chinese solar power station in space revealed*
> 
> Kirsty Needham
> February 15, 2019 — 1.16pm
> 
> Beijing: China is taking its renewable energy push to new heights, with scientists revealing plans to build the first solar power station in space.
> 
> A solar power station orbiting the earth at 36,000 kilometres could tap the energy of the sun's rays without interference from the atmosphere, or seasonal and night-time loss of sunlight, Chinese media reported.
> 
> Construction of an early experimental space power plant has begun in the inland city of Chongqing, China's _Science and Technology Daily_ reported on its front page.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Continue reading -> *_China reveals plans for first solar power station in space | The Sydney Morning Herald


*Scientists envision solar power station in space*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-27 07:16














Chinese scientists are exploring the possibility of putting in place a space-based solar power station, a futuristic approach expected to reduce pollution back on Earth and mitigate energy shortfalls.

Xie Gengxin, deputy head of the Chongqing Collaborative Innovation Research Institute for Civil-Military Integration in Southwestern China, said researchers from Chongqing University, the China Academy of Space Technology's Xi'an Branch in Shaanxi province, and Xidian University-also in Xi'an-have begun designs on a testing facility in Chongqing's Bishan district that will be used to test the theoretical viability of a space-based solar power station.

The test facility will occupy 13.3 hectares and demonstrate space transmission technologies while studying the effect of microwaves beamed back to Earth on living organisms. The initial investment of 100 million yuan ($15 million) will be made by the Bishan district government.

Xie added that construction of the base will take one to two years and once it begins operations, scientists and engineers will build tethered balloons equipped with solar panels and use them to verify microwave transmission technologies.

"We plan to launch four to six tethered balloons from the testing base and connect them with each other to set up a network at an altitude of around 1,000 meters," he explained. "These balloons will collect sunlight and convert solar energy to microwave before beaming it back to Earth. Receiving stations on the ground will convert such microwaves to electricity and distribute it to a grid."

If the tests are successful, researchers will launch new tethered balloons to the stratosphere for further tests, he said.

So far, Chinese engineers are able to transmit energy-carrying microwaves over a distance of about just 100 meters, Xie said.

The designer noted that engineers will need to resolve two major technical difficulties-accurate, directed transmission of high-capacity microwaves, and construction of a large space-based power station. He said the size and weight of such a station have yet to be determined because the research is still in a preliminary stage.

"We can use several launches to place components in space and then assemble them into a single station," Xie said.

First proposed in 1968 by Peter Glaser, a late Czech-American scientist and aerospace engineer, the concept of an orbital power plant has been a popular aspiration among spacefaring nations such as the United States and Japan, but has seen little development due to technological and financial hurdles.

Xie said if everything goes well, a Chinese solar power station will be put into orbit about 36,000 kilometers above Earth and start generating power before 2040.

Pang Zhihao, a retired China Academy of Space Technology researcher, said space-based solar power stations are very attractive solutions to pollution and energy shortages.

He explained that a space-based solar power station will be able to collect sunlight around the clock without being affected by factors such as atmosphere and weather. In addition, the power generated in this manner will be pollution-free and limitless, he said, adding this source of energy can also power any spacecraft within its beaming range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Republic Of China (Chinese Taipei) Lunar Exploration Program*

This is about the lesser known Republic Of China (R.O.C.) Lunar Exploration Program, as R.O.C. is part of China (P.R.C.).



*Space Development Phase 3*

Latest update: 2019/02/13 14:56 

The Phase 3 plan for space exploration will last for 10 years. From 2019 to 2028, the investment will be NT$25.1 billion. 

The space exploration project for Space Development Phase 3 will also develop at least one lunar orbiter.

Lin Junliang said that the First Phase must carry out the design and research of the Lunar Orbiter, and the Second Phase is the Lunar Lander. Since the orbiting the moon is different from the earth low-orbiting satellite, their is needs to have the sound ground communication technology, radiation resistance and orbital manoeuvering foundations.

https://www.cna.com.tw/news/ait/201902130125.aspx​





▲ 1. National Space Organization (NSPO) space development roadmap, 2019-2028.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101708711796633600

People's Daily, China
✔@PDChina

China's first Mars simulation base has been put into operation in Mangya City, NW China's Qinghai Province on March 1. The "Mars Camp" can hold 60 people in sleeping pods with a coverage of about 5.33 hectares.

1:00 PM - Mar 2, 2019





​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Bolivian scientist achieves scientific research dream in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-04 14:00:00|Editor: Liangyu

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- Marco Cabero, a 35-year-old Bolivian scientist, is not usually very talkative. But when it came to the recent hit film "The Wandering Earth," he began to talk himself out.

As a science fan, especially of American and English works, Cabero for the first time watched a Chinese science fiction movie, and "it really appealed to me," he said with a smile, adding that Liu Cixin's science fiction story showed great creativity by associating the remote space with the future of humanity.

In Cabero's view, the rising popularity of Chinese science fiction works like "The Wandering Earth" reflects China's growing technological strength and scientific research level, to which he is an honored witness.

In 2013, China successfully helped Bolivia launch a communications satellite, Tupac Katari. As Bolivia's first satellite, it opened up new horizons for the space cooperation between the two countries.

Cabero was a direct participant in the China-Bolivian cooperation. In 2012, he was selected from 6,000 candidates to participate in the design and development of the project in China, focusing on energy supply of solar panels on satellites.

Cabero said the satellite not only gave Bolivia a place in space, but also benefited the Bolivian people. By providing communication signals, the satellite facilitated the spread of the mobile healthcare service and distance learning to a lot of remote areas where one third of the Bolivian population lives.

Cabero returned home briefly after completing the satellite project, during which he received invitations from Japan, the United States, and China. In the end, he chose to continue his scientific research in China, because "the growth of China's scientific development is really amazing," he said.

Cabero is currently with the international school of Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics. Besides teaching, he has also participated in experimental projects of spintronic and organic photovoltaic materials, which are closely related to aerospace.

Cabero admitted that for many Latin American researchers, China's strong financial and intellectual support is an important source of its huge attraction.

"In China, I got the opportunity to be a leader of a costly group supported by millions of RMB, to use robots as assistants in the laboratories, and to see the movements of electrons under precision instruments. Before that, I only saw these scenes in science fiction," he said.

To his greater delight, Cabero was personally mentored by two Nobel Prize laureates for his projects in China, while "in Bolivia, it's impossible to have the chance," he sighed.

According to Cabero, French scientist Albert Fert, the 2007 Nobel Prize winner in physics, and American scientist Alan Heeger, the 2000 Nobel Prize winner in chemistry, would come to his laboratory each semester to guide his work. "It's really fantastic to meet them, know them, and listen to their ideas."

Cabero said that China has given him a dreamlike stage for scientific research, and the stage is now getting bigger. Earlier this year, China's Chang'e 4 successfully achieved the first soft landing of a human probe on the far side of the moon, to which he gave a thumbs-up without any hesitation.

"It marks an important step in space exploration. As I know, China is planning to launch a probe in 2020 that would orbit, land, and rove on Mars. All of these represent a nation's technological advances and comprehensive power," he said.

During his six years in China, Cabero has not only witnessed the "great development" of science and technology, but also felt the "small progress" of intelligent life.

"Every day, I use electronic payments and online shopping platforms. The technology progress will bring reformative influence and facilitate our daily life," he said.

Looking to the future, Cabero naturally linked his personal development to China. "Honestly, I had never imagined coming to China. My experiences tell me that now it's a good time to be a part of the technological reform in China, and I hope to make some contributions to promoting the development of the science and technology of China and the whole world."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China preparing for space station missions*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-04 20:46:49|Editor: Liangyu




China's newly-developed heavy-lift carrier rocket Long March-5 is in transit at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 28, 2016. The China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced Monday that the core module of the country's space station, the Long March-5B carrier rocket and its payloads will be sent to the launch site in the second half of this year, to make preparations for the space station missions. China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022. It will be the country's space lab in long-term stable in-orbit operation. (Xinhua/Sun Hao)

BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- The China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced Monday that the core module of the country's space station, the Long March-5B carrier rocket and its payloads will be sent to the launch site in the second half of this year, to make preparations for the space station missions.

China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022. It will be the country's space lab in long-term stable in-orbit operation.

The space station will have a core module and experiment modules, which are under development and will be launched into space by the Long March-5B.

Joint exercises will be carried out in the Wenchang Space Launch Center at the end of 2019 for the maiden flight of the Long March-5B.

Programs to select and train astronauts are underway.

China is committed to making the country's space station an international platform for scientific and technological cooperation, according to the CMSEO.

In June this year, the CMSEO will work with the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs to complete the application selection of China's space station and launch a number of cooperation projects.

China's Tiangong-2 space lab, launched on Sept. 15, 2016, is conducting in-orbit tests and will de-orbit after July this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Successful ground thermal test run of 200-ton thrust advanced solid rocket engine

*中国研发200吨推力先进固体发动机地面热试车成功*

*



*

据微信公众号“航天四院”（ID：htkjsy）3月5日消息，3月5日正值全国“两会”召开之际，四院白鹿原试验新区一个令人振奋的捷报传来。

下午2点，伴随着巨大的轰鸣声，由四院自主研制的200吨推力先进固体火箭发动机地面热试车获得圆满成功！

*该发动机是四院瞄准未来商业航天发射市场需求，研发的一型目前国内装药量最多、推力最大的高性能纤维缠绕复合材料壳体整体式固体发动机，发动机直径2.65米，装药量71吨，推力200吨，采用了多项新技术，综合性能达到世界一流水平，可为我国新一代固体运载火箭的研制提供更强劲、性价比更高的先进动力，有力增强了固体运载火箭在商业航天发射市场的竞争力。*

早在2009年，四院就在国内率先研制成功了当时推力最大的整体式发动机，该台发动机为金属壳体，直径2米、装药量35吨、推力达120吨。它的研制成功直接推动了中国长征系列运载火箭中第一型全固体运载火箭长征十一号(CZ-11)的立项研制，成为中国航天固体动力向宇航运载领域拓展的重要里程碑。CZ-11运载火箭四级发动机全部采用固体发动机，均由航天科技四院提供，其中一级发动机便采用了120吨整体式大推力发动机。全固体发动机使得火箭最快可以实现24小时发射。自2015年9月首飞至今，CZ-11运载火箭已经取得了六战六捷的骄人成绩，累计将20多颗小卫星和微小卫星送入太空。

为进一步提升固体运载火箭的运载能力和市场竞争力，四院在CZ-11运载火箭基础上，自主开展了直径更大、推力更强、应用领域更广的先进大型纤维缠绕复合材料整体式固体发动机的预先研究。研制团队不畏艰难、勇于开拓，相继突破了超大尺寸复合材料壳体发动机的多项关键技术。本次试车的成果，可应用于未来CZ-11固体运载火箭的改进型。

与CZ-11火箭相比，改进型火箭的一级发动机可由直径2米提升到2.65米，推力可由120吨提升到200吨，装药量可由35吨提升到71吨，发动机的壳体可由原先的钢壳体发展为高性能纤维缠绕复合材料壳体，发动机综合性能更为先进。预计火箭700公里太阳同步轨道的运载能力可从420公斤提升到1.5吨左右。特别是由于集成了原有发动机的优势和近年来先进发动机的研制经验，在商业航天的大背景下，发动机的成本得到了更好的控制，相对于其他运载工具，具有更高的综合性价比优势。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China-ESA SMILE spacecraft to launch on Vega-C in 2021 | SpaceTech Asia*
> By Deyana Goh - October 22, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of China's National Space Science Center, CAS.​
> Between October 10-12, scientists from China’s space programme and the European Space Agency (ESA) conducted a review of China-ESA joint mission SMILE. During the review, they confirmed that the SMILE spacecraft will be launched in 2021 on Arianespace’s upcoming Vega-C rocket, after choosing between the Soyuz, Ariane 6, and Vega-C.
> 
> The review took place at the European Aerospace Technology Center (ESTEC), where the mission requirements and systems were analyzed, ensuring they meet the mission’s scientific objectives – to study the Earth’s magnetosphere, and deepen our understanding of the Sun-Earth relationship.
> 
> SMILE (Solar-wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer) is the first mission since the early 1990s with such deep China-ESA collaboration, where both parties are jointly designing, implementing, launching, and operating a spacecraft together. SMILE was selected after ESA and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) issued a joint call for mission concepts in 2015, with a feasibility study beginning in 2016.
> 
> The SMILE spacecraft will have a liftoff mass of approximately 2,000kg, and will consist of a 3.15-m-high platform built by CAS, and a payload module designed by ESA for the Vega C. After launch, it will be placed in a highly-elliptical, inclined orbit (HEO), at a maximum height of 121,000 km above the Earth – nearly a third of the way to the Moon at apogee. From this vantage point, SMILE will be able to capture images of the boundary of the Earth’s magnetic field.
> 
> SMILE will carry four payloads – (a) a Soft X-ray Imager developed by the University of Leicester, UK, along with other institutions in Europe, (b) an UltraViolet Imager jointly developed by institutions in China, Belgium, and Canada, (c) a Light Ion Analyser by institutions in China and the UK, and (d) a Magnetometer by CAS and the Austrian Academy of Sciences.






The Smile mission​
*ESA GIVES GO-AHEAD FOR SMILE MISSION WITH CHINA*
5 March 2019

The Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer, Smile, has been given the green light for implementation by ESA’s Science Programme Committee.

The announcement clears the way for full development of this new mission to explore the Sun-Earth connection, which will be conducted in collaboration with China.

Smile is expected to revolutionise scientists’ understanding of the physical processes taking place during the continuous interaction between particles in the solar wind and Earth’s magnetic shield – the magnetosphere.

The mission will be a major scientific endeavour in collaboration between ESA and China, following on from the success of the Double Star / Tan Ce mission which flew between 2003 and 2008. Unlike Double Star, which started out as a China-only project, Smile is envisaged from the start as a joint ESA-China mission.

The scientific collaboration began with two workshops – one held in China, one in Europe – that were held to facilitate collaboration between Chinese- and European-based researchers. This was followed by a joint call for proposals that was issued in January 2015 by ESA’s Directorate of Science and Robotic Exploration and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Following selection in November 2015, detailed studies by ESA, CAS, three European industrial contractors and the Science Study Team have finalised the mission architecture, including the space and ground elements that are required to fulfil the science requirements.

Under current plans, the 2200 kg spacecraft will be launched by a European Vega-C rocket or Ariane 6-2 in 2023, and subsequently be placed in a highly inclined elliptical orbit around Earth. Every 51 hours, Smile will fly out to 121 000 km – almost one third of the distance to the Moon – giving it a prolonged view of Earth’s northern polar regions. It will then return to within 5000 km of the planet in order to download its treasure trove of stored data to an ESA ground station in Antarctica and the CAS ground station in Sanya, China.




Aurora over northern Canada​
From this unusually elongated orbit, the satellite will be able to make continual observations of key regions in near-Earth space over a period lasting more than 40 hours. These will include simultaneous images and movies of the magnetopause – the boundary where Earth’s magnetosphere meets the solar wind – as well as the polar cusps, and the region illuminated by the Northern Lights, or aurora borealis.

Smile will offer scientists the chance to observe these key regions of Sun-Earth interaction for such long periods of time for the first time. The prime mission will last three years.

The science payload consists of four instruments: two from Europe and Canada, and two from China.

The innovative wide-field Soft X-ray Imager (SXI), provided by the United Kingdom Space Agency and other European institutions, will obtain unique measurements of the regions where the solar wind impacts the magnetosphere. The Canada-led Ultra-Violet Imager (UVI) will study global distribution of the auroras.

The two Chinese instruments, the Light Ion Analyser (LIA) and Magnetometer (MAG), will measure the energetic particles in the solar wind and changes in the local magnetic field.

ESA is also responsible for the payload module, spacecraft test facilities, launcher, launch campaign, the primary ground station; ESA will share science operations with CAS. A contract for industry to build the payload module will be announced in due course, and all spacecraft assembly and test activities will take place in Europe.

The National Space Science Center (NSSC/CAS) in China is responsible for the spacecraft platform, spacecraft testing, and mission and science operations. The platform will be built in Shanghai by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites (IAMC/CAS).

According to ESA’s Smile study scientist, Philippe Escoubet, the mission will enable important breakthroughs in studies of the ever-changing interaction between Earth’s magnetic field and the solar wind.

“Smile will provide the first X-ray images and movies of the region where the solar wind slams into the magnetosphere,” says Philippe. “It will also provide the longest-ever ultraviolet imagery of the northern aurora, enabling researchers to see how the aurora changes over time and to understand how geomagnetic storms evolve.”



ESA gives go-ahead for Smile mission with China / Space Science / Our Activities / ESA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China's new huge solid rocket booster completes test*

2019-03-06 02:15:53 Xinhua Editor : Wang Fan

China announced Tuesday that the country's new solid rocket booster, with 200-tonne thrust engine, completed hot firing tests, proving its readiness for commercial launches.

With a diameter of 2.65 meters, the booster engine is expected to be used on the modified version of the Long March-11 rocket. The rocket is the only series in the Long March family that uses solid propellants, and it can be launched within 24 hours.

Developed by the Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, it will be China's most powerful rocket booster engine, delivering a maximum thrust of 200 tonnes and the ability to carry as much as 71 tonnes of fuel.

It will have a carrying capacity of 1.5 tonnes for sun-synchronous orbit.

In 2009, the academy took the lead in China in developing a rocket booster engine for the Long March-11. The previous-generation, covered with a steel shell, was 2 meters in diameter, capable of 120 tonnes of thrust and could carry 35 tonnes of fuel.

To increase its carrying capacity and market competitiveness, the new booster is made using filament winding composite material, which is better and can be applied more widely than a metal shell, said Wang Jianru, chief designer of the booster.

The successful tests mark a milestone in developing a more efficient booster engine with cost advantage for China's new-generation rocket, according to the design team.

China's first seaborne rocket launch is scheduled for mid-2019, with a Long March-11 carrier rocket set to blast off in the Yellow Sea.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-03-06/detail-ifzezqac5086691.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 6-MAR-2019
*Effects of spaceflight on heart cell formation from stem cells*
MARY ANN LIEBERT, INC./GENETIC ENGINEERING NEWS



​Stem Cells and Development is dedicated to communication and objective analysis of developments in the biology, characteristics, and therapeutic utility of stem cells, especially those of the hematopoietic system.
*CREDIT: *Mary Ann Liebert, Inc., publishers

New Rochelle, NY, March 6, 2019-Researchers used time-lapse imaging to show that mouse induced pluripotent stem cells (iPSCs) grown during spaceflight differentiated into cardiomyocytes significantly faster than similar cells grown at Earth's gravity. The robust cardiomyocyte formation at microgravity, which lasted for 10 days, is described in an article published in _Stem Cells and Development_, a peer-reviewed journal from Mary Ann Liebert, Inc., publishers. Click here to read the full-text article free on the _Stem Cells and Development_ website through April 6, 2019.

Jin Zhou and Changyong Wang, Academy of Military Medical Sciences (Beijing, China), Jie Na, Tsinghua University (Beijing), and a team of Chinese researchers from these institutions and Chinese Academy of Sciences (Shanghai), coauthored the article entitled "Real Microgravity Promotes Myocardial Differentiation of Induced Pluripotent Stem Cells: Results from Tianzhou-1 Space Mission."

"Good ideas are two-a-penny, but data are gold. As we move to embrace the potential of space for regenerative medicine, as well as make our preparations for manned space travel, all relevant valuable data deserve careful consideration," says Editor-in-Chief Graham C. Parker, PhD, The Carman and Ann Adams Department of Pediatrics, Wayne State University School of Medicine, Detroit, MI.


Effects of spaceflight on heart cell formation from stem cells | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *The Republic Of China (Chinese Taipei) Lunar Exploration Program*
> 
> This is about the lesser known Republic Of China (R.O.C.) Lunar Exploration Program, as R.O.C. is part of China (P.R.C.).
> 
> 
> 
> *Space Development Phase 3*
> 
> Latest update: 2019/02/13 14:56
> 
> The Phase 3 plan for space exploration will last for 10 years. From 2019 to 2028, the investment will be NT$25.1 billion.
> 
> The space exploration project for Space Development Phase 3 will also develop at least one lunar orbiter.
> 
> Lin Junliang said that the First Phase must carry out the design and research of the Lunar Orbiter, and the Second Phase is the Lunar Lander. Since the orbiting the moon is different from the earth low-orbiting satellite, their is needs to have the sound ground communication technology, radiation resistance and orbital manoeuvering foundations.
> 
> https://www.cna.com.tw/news/ait/201902130125.aspx​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 1. National Space Organization (NSPO) space development roadmap, 2019-2028.


*The Republic Of China (Chinese Taipei) Solid Propellant Satellite Launch Vehicle Program*

This is about the lesser known Republic Of China (R.O.C.) Solid Propellant Satellite Launch Vehicle Program, as R.O.C. is part of China (P.R.C.).



2019年01月08日 21:46:00

The Ministry of National Defense has developed a space launch vehicle capable of placing a 50 to 200 kilograms microsatellites into a 500-kilometer SSO orbit, under the code name "Kirin Project" (麒麟專案). It is reported that this year three sets of rocket propulsion vehicles were built. The entire project plans to manufacture six sets of rocket propulsion vehicles. After ground testing, the first flight-test will be carried out smoothly in 2021.

It is reported that starting from this year, after the Kirin project first produced three sets of rocket propulsion vehicles, each for static ground testing works, the entire project plans to manufacture six sets of rocket propulsion vehicles.

After completing the various ground testing, system integration and system testing are carried out. 

Because the launch vehicle is a four-stage solid-fuel rocket, each stage separation requires a telemetry and control system. The flight attitude control cannot pilot the rocket after take off. This requires guidance. Technology that is the focus of the "Star Show Project" (星展專案). In addition, due to the weight of the rocket carrier, whether the launch platform of the existing Jiupeng base (九鵬基地) can bear the weight, the Chinese Academy of Sciences will carry out geological exploration to ensure the safety of the launch pad.

https://www.upmedia.mg/news_info.php?SerialNo=55527​






Spoiler: Links



https://pgw.udn.com.tw/gw/photo.php...altime/5628894.jpg&x=0&y=0&sw=0&sh=0&exp=3600
http://
https://udn.com/news/story/10930/3522726



▲ 1. Jiupeng base (九鵬基地): Asia's next satellite launch center.







Spoiler: Links



https://www.upmedia.mg/upload/article/20190226113049627910.jpg
http://
https://www.upmedia.mg/news_info.php?SerialNo=58287



▲ 2. Kirin SLV, similar to the 4 stages solid propellant Indian SLV-3 carrier rocket.

The Kirin SLV is in the same class as Iran's Safir-2 and the North Korean Kwangmyongsong (Unha-4) SLVs. But this launch vehicle is a four-stage solid-fuel rocket. 

Of course, unlike with the DPRK and Iran, the double standard that prevails in the application of international laws, also known as *Jungle Law*, Trump will of course not bring the R.O.C. before the U.N.S.C., but support this project with complacency! Patronizing the ballistic proliferation, and the acquisition by the R.O.C. of 2'000 km medium-range ballistic missile capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Robots to assist world's largest telescope FAST in Guizhou*
Ecns.cn, March 6, 2019



FAST, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope. [Photo/Xinhua]

An army of robots will assist with the daily operation and maintenance of the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, in Guizhou Province, said Lin Hao, deputy head of the province's Science and Technology Department.

Lin said the department has secured support from the Ministry of Science and Technology to develop an intelligent operational system, to be jointly created by top teams across the country. The robots will perform a broad range of tasks, including weed control on the slope and automatic interference detection.

The central government will earmark no less than 50 million yuan for the project, which will also receive additional support from Guizhou. 

Intelligent security systems will be installed to monitor possible electromagnetic interference in real time in the core, a radio-quiet zone of the telescope, which has discovered 55 new pulsars since it started operation in 2016, he said. 

FAST is expected to complete national review and acceptance procedures by the end of September. Among the 16 acceptance parameters, 12 indicators have already met or exceeded national criteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

14:56, 07-Mar-2019
*What are China's space plans in 2019?*
By Pan Zhaoyi




With the Chang'e-4 lunar probe successfully landing on the far side of the Moon on January 3, China's space program is set to reach new heights in 2019.

Pictures taken by the lunar lander and rover, the first plant on the Moon, and talks of a new lunar mission have made headlines around the world again and again.

After setting a world record with 37 successful missions last year, China's space industry is eyeing an even more successful year this year.


*BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*



Beidou Navigation Satellite System has started to offer services to global users. /VCG Photo

The China Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO) on Tuesday announced that China will launch eight to 10 more satellites for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System into space this year, as all medium-earth-orbit satellites launch projects near completion.

The office added the system is expected to complete its full rollout by 2020 and a more ubiquitous, integrated and smarter positioning, navigation and timing (PNT) system with BDS as the core will be put in place by 2035.

China's satellite navigation services and their byproducts like chip modules have been exported to over 90 countries, and widely applied to agriculture, transportation, and public security industries.

Next month, a Beidou satellite-themed forum co-hosted by China and Arab states will take place in Tunisia to further expand cooperation and commercial application in the Middle East and North Africa (MENA) region.

CSNO and the Arabic Information and Communication Technologies Organization (AICTO) signed a joint statement during the first forum in 2017, which aimed at boosting relevant research in local industries.

The development and strategic planning manager of AICTO stressed the region's great potential, suggesting their projects with China will be able to offer services to nearly 400 million people in 22 countries.


*Chang'e-5 and its family*



VCG Photo

Other than wandering around the Moon and conducting basic experiments, Chang'e-5 is tasked with collecting samples from the Moon in the year-end exploration project, said Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar exploration program last Sunday.

The sample will be soil from the lunar surface weighing two kilograms, according to Ye Peijian, chief designer of the lunar probe.

Scientists will be able to dig out more secrets of the Moon, and better understand the history of the Earth and the formation of the solar system based on analysis of the sample.

As for the much-hyped Chang'e-4, Wu explained the mission focus will be switched to scientific experiment projects after the lander and rover awake from their hibernation.

The projects will study the terrain of the landing site and the space environment surrounding the Moon, as well as the elements of its far side during the rest of the year.


*Carrier rocket launch*



A Long March-5 carrier rocket ready for launch. /VCG Photo

*Read more*: The must knows about Long March-5 before Sunday's takeoff

After meeting a setback in 2017 following a failed launch due to technical problems, the "chubby-5" will show up with a brand new mission -- to send the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the Moon.

As the country's strongest carrier rocket, the Long March-5 has a payload capacity of 25 tons in low Earth orbit and 14 tons in geostationary transfer orbit.

Its carrying capacity is about 2.5 times that of the current main model Long March carrier rockets.

Another major event involving the Long March family this year is the scheduled blast-off of the Long March-11 from the Yellow Sea in mid-2019.

The protagonist of this seaborne show will be the first rocket using solid propellants among China's new generation carrier rockets with a takeoff weight of about 57.6 tons.

The rocket can carry a payload of up to 350 kg to a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km and 700 kg to a low-Earth orbit at 200 km.

In January, the Long March-11 sent four satellites into orbit for data collection and broader maritime navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China begins space-based broadband project*
> By Zhao Lei at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-22 08:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China. [Photo by Li Jin/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> China launched a communications satellite on Saturday, marking the start of construction of a vast space-based communications network capable of covering the entire world with broadband internet service.
> 
> The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.
> 
> The spacecraft is tasked with verifying basic designs of Hongyun satellite and demonstrating low-orbit broadband communications technologies.
> 
> Its main payloads are Ka-band transponders and transmission antennae. It also carries several scientific and technical devices to explore Hongyun system's applications in scientific research, environmental survey as well as air and sea transportation, CASIC said in a statement.
> 
> Weighing 247 kilograms, the satellite works in a sun-synchronous orbit about 1,100kilometers above earth. It is powered by solar arrays and has a design life of one year, but is expected to operate longer, according to Xiang Kaiheng, Hongyun's chief designer at CASIC Space Engineering Development Co Ltd in Beijing, which is responsible for developing and running the Hongyun constellation.
> 
> After a yearlong in-orbit technological demonstration by the satellite, CASIC plans to launch four mass-production Hongyun satellites before the end of 2020 to form a small network for Hongyun's trial run, he said.
> 
> The Hongyun project, started by CASIC in September 2016, aims to build a space-based communications network to provide broadband internet connectivity to users around the world, especially those in underserved regions.
> 
> CASIC currently intends to place more than 150 Hongyun satellites on orbits about 1,000 kilometers above the ground around 2023, while the constellation is likely to be further expanded in response to market demands, the designer said.
> 
> Globally, the concept of running a low-cost, high-performance satellite network to provide space-based communications and internet services has become popular among industry players.
> 
> The United States' SpaceX launched two experimental satellites last month to test technologies for its Starlink project, in which tech tycoon Elon Musk proposes to put a total of nearly 12,000 satellites into orbit by the mid-2020s.
> 
> Another US firm, OneWeb, plans to launch a satellite constellation of 648 low-Earth orbit microsatellites by the end of 2019, though few developments have been reported.


*Orbiting internet satellite system to begin trial run*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-08 07:03














Development and construction of the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite network, Hongyun, is on a fast track at China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.

The sole Hongyun satellite now in orbit will soon start a trial run to demonstrate how high-speed internet services from space can work, according to Ma Jie, Party secretary of the CASIC Second Academy, which developed the system. She is a member of the 13th Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference National Committee, the nation's top political advisory body.

In the information age, the internet has become an inalienable part of many people's lives, but access is not always available, especially in remote or underdeveloped regions or at sea.

As a rising power in science and technology, China is enthusiastic about offering solutions, including Hongyun and others, as it moves rapidly toward a system capable of providing broadband internet anywhere in the world.

"The first Hongyun satellite has conducted communication tests with ground control. These tests were successful in establishing a space-based internet connection and proved that the Hongyun network will allow online browsing, video display and use of the WeChat instant messaging service," she said on the sidelines of the second session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee in Beijing.

The satellite was launched atop a Long March 11 carrier rocket in late December at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

The 247-kilogram satellite works in a sun-synchronous orbit about 1,100 kilometers above Earth. It is powered by solar arrays and has a design life of one year, but it is expected to operate longer, according to designers.

"In the second half of this year, the satellite will begin an application demonstration to provide communication service to a selected group of users," Ma said. "And this will become the first trial operation of low-orbit broadband internet service in China."

After a year of operations by the satellite, around the end of next year, CASIC plans to launch four Hongyun satellites to form a small network for a larger-scale trial run, she said, noting that once the four-satellite system enters service, users will have access to Wi-Fi with speeds several times faster than current internet service in Chinese households.

The Hongyun project, begun by CASIC in September 2016, aims to build a space-based communications network to provide broadband internet connectivity to users around the world, especially those in underserved regions.

CASIC intends to place more than 150 Hongyun satellites into orbit about 1,000 kilometers above Earth by about 2023. The constellation is likely to be further expanded, depending on market demand, said Xiang Kaiheng, Hongyun's chief designer.

"By that time, Hongyun users will be able to access high-speed internet anywhere and anytime in the world," Xiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China to develop a quantum satellite to provide 24h-service*

2019-03-10 14:14:27 CGTN Editor : Gu Liping

_*Special: NPC, CPPCC Sessions 2019*_

China plans to develop a medium-high-earth-orbit quantum communication satellite able to provide services around the clock in the next few years, Pan Jianwei, member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), told CGTN at the press conference for the second session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee on Sunday.

When asked about the future plan for quantum communication technology, Pan said his team is planning to design a new one to supplement the Mozi satellite, which can only function at night due to interference from the sun.

The nation launched its first quantum satellite in 2016. As the world's first quantum communication satellite, Mozi is expected to provide a technical foundation for China to build a self-developed ultra-secure communication system.

The quantum satellite is designed to establish "hack-proof" communications between parties by transmitting un-crackable keys from space to ground stations.

Pan stressed that quantum technology is very crucial to future technology, especially to information transmission.

"Like driverless vehicles, you need to make sure nobody can hack your driving system, so a secure system is needed, otherwise the passenger will be in trouble when their driving information is divulged," he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-03-10/detail-ifzffurh3758630.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China developing key technologies on heavy-lift rocket*

2019-03-10 14:12:48 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

China has made significant progress in the development of the key technologies of the heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-9, which is expected to make its maiden flight around 2030.

The development of the heavy-lift rocket will greatly improve China's capacity of entering outer space. The Long March-9 rocket will support China's space industry development, utilization of space resources and deep space exploration, said experts from the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

The rocket will have a core stage with a diameter of 9.5 meters. Its total length will be nearly 100 meters. The rocket will be able to carry payloads of 50 to 140 tonnes into low-Earth orbit, 15 to 50 tonnes into the lunar transfer orbit, and 12 to 44 tonnes into the Mars transfer orbit.

The carrying capacity of the Long March-9 will be five times that of the Long March-5, currently the largest carrier rocket of China.

The heavy-lift rocket is expected to help China realize manned lunar exploration, taking samples from Mars back to Earth, and other deep space explorations.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-03-10/detail-ifzffurh3758612.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> PUBLIC RELEASE: 6-MAR-2019
> *Effects of spaceflight on heart cell formation from stem cells*
> MARY ANN LIEBERT, INC./GENETIC ENGINEERING NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ​Stem Cells and Development is dedicated to communication and objective analysis of developments in the biology, characteristics, and therapeutic utility of stem cells, especially those of the hematopoietic system.
> *CREDIT: *Mary Ann Liebert, Inc., publishers
> 
> New Rochelle, NY, March 6, 2019-Researchers used time-lapse imaging to show that mouse induced pluripotent stem cells (iPSCs) grown during spaceflight differentiated into cardiomyocytes significantly faster than similar cells grown at Earth's gravity. The robust cardiomyocyte formation at microgravity, which lasted for 10 days, is described in an article published in _Stem Cells and Development_, a peer-reviewed journal from Mary Ann Liebert, Inc., publishers. Click here to read the full-text article free on the _Stem Cells and Development_ website through April 6, 2019.
> 
> Jin Zhou and Changyong Wang, Academy of Military Medical Sciences (Beijing, China), Jie Na, Tsinghua University (Beijing), and a team of Chinese researchers from these institutions and Chinese Academy of Sciences (Shanghai), coauthored the article entitled "Real Microgravity Promotes Myocardial Differentiation of Induced Pluripotent Stem Cells: Results from Tianzhou-1 Space Mission."
> 
> "Good ideas are two-a-penny, but data are gold. As we move to embrace the potential of space for regenerative medicine, as well as make our preparations for manned space travel, all relevant valuable data deserve careful consideration," says Editor-in-Chief Graham C. Parker, PhD, The Carman and Ann Adams Department of Pediatrics, Wayne State University School of Medicine, Detroit, MI.
> 
> 
> Effects of spaceflight on heart cell formation from stem cells | EurekAlert! Science News


*China's space research finds microgravity promotes iPS cells regenerative potential*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-11 14:15:53|Editor: Yurou

BEIJING, March 11 (Xinhua) -- Research findings from China's Tianzhou-1 Space Mission have shown that the microgravity environment in space promotes heart cell differentiation of mice induced pluripotent stem (iPS) cells, providing new perspectives on future human space travel.

During space travel, the human body is in a state of weightlessness due to minimal gravitational pull from the earth, which is known as microgravity. Exposure to microgravity may have a profound influence on the physiological function of human cells.

Researchers from China's Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Tsinghua University and the Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences took the opportunity of the Tianzhou-1 space mission, China's first cargo spacecraft launched in 2017, to investigate how spaceflight may affect cardiac differentiation of mice iPS cells.

Pluripotency is from the Latin word pluripotentia which means the capacity for many things. In cell biology, pluripotent stem cells refer to stem cells that have the capacity to differentiate into other types of cells.

The iPS cells are a type of pluripotent stem cell artificially derived from a non-pluripotent cell. By "forcing" the expression of certain genes and transcription factors, the non-pluripotent cells can be induced to have the same genetic information as early embryonic cells.

The technique to induce cells into a pluripotent state earned two scientists the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine in 2012.

The development of iPS cells has been the rocket fuel for regenerative medicine, an experimental branch of medicine that seeks to replace diseased cells, tissues or organs.

The Chinese researchers reported on the journal Stem Cells and Development that compared with cells cultured in an identical environment with ground gravity, iPS cells differentiated significantly quicker in space. The differentiation was enhanced four days after launch and lasted for 10 days afterward, indicating robust cardiac muscle cells formation.

According to the researchers, a bioreactor was designed to perform cell culturing and the time-lapse imaging experiments in orbit. The bioreactor consisted of three principal modules: the biological experiment module which had 48 cell culturing units, medium bags, as well as pumps and connections.

During the experiment, the camera, which can function automatically or follow remote control commands, took bright-field and green fluorescence images of live cell samples, which were then transmitted to the earth.

The control experiment was carried out in an identical bioreactor with the same culturing conditions at normal gravity of the earth.

The researchers said it is the first real-time imaging study of iPS cell-derived cardiac muscle cells differentiation in space, providing rare information about iPS cells cardiac differentiation in space.

In the future, similar automated stem cell experiments may help to realize personalized cardiac tissue bio-manufacturing and drug tests during space travel, the researchers said.

Tianzhou-1 was launched on April 20, 2017 and completed an automated docking with the orbiting Tiangong-2 space lab two days later. The Tiangong-2 space lab, launched on Sept. 15, 2016, is conducting in-orbit tests and will de-orbit after July this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese startup One Space successfully tests first stage engine for orbital rocket*
> By Deyana Goh - July 5, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of One Space​
> On 4 July, One Space, a Chinese NewSpace startup developing low-cost launch vehicles, successfully tested the first stage rocket motor of its M-series family of rockets.
> 
> The success of this test means One Space is on track for the first test launch of OS-M1, the first of its M-series launch vehicles, scheduled for end-2018.
> 
> OS-M1, a four-stage solid propellant rocket, will be 19m long, with a liftoff mass of 20 tonnes. The launch vehicle will be able to carry a maximum payload of 205kg to Low Earth Orbit (LEO), and 143kg to the Sun-Synchronous Orbit (SSO).
> 
> Following OS-M1, One Space will test OS-M2, a slightly large version of the OS-M1 that will be able to carry up to 390kg to LEO and 292kg to SSO. With these M-series vehicles, One Space intends to provide rapid low-cost launches for small satellites, with an estimated launch preparation time of only 48 hours.
> 
> In May this year, One Space conducted the first commercial flight of its OS-X, a suborbital sounding rocket able to reach a speed of Mach 20. The flight in May saw the first vehicle from the OS-X series, OS-XO, conduct an experiment for a Chinese research institute from Shenyang. This also represented the first commercial rocket launch, by a commercial space company, in China.
> 
> One Space was formed in 2015, targeting the small satellite launch market. By 2016, the company had raised funding of more than 1 million CNY (approximately US$150 million), and managed to raise an additional US$200 million in January this year. In addition to launch services, the company also manufactures and sells rocket engines and components.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese startup One Space successfully tests first stage engine for orbital rocket | SpaceTech Asia





> 零壹空间OneSpace
> 今天 10:24 来自 Android
> 【OS-M首型运载火箭总装完毕 3月底发射】零壹空间OS-M首型运载火箭目前已总装完毕，目前正在酒泉卫星发射中心进行最后的准备工作，计划本月底进行发射任务，敬请期待~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 超燃的火箭总装视频了解一下


*OneSpace
Today 10:24 from Android*
[OS-M first launch vehicle final assembly completed at the end of March launch】 Onespace OS-M first launch vehicle has been assembled, and is currently in the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center for final preparations, plans to launch the mission at the end of this month, so stay tuned~[憧憬][憧憬][憧憬] Rocket finale video to understand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *OneSpace
> Today 10:24 from Android*
> [OS-M first launch vehicle final assembly completed at the end of March launch】 Onespace OS-M first launch vehicle has been assembled, and is currently in the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center for final preparations, plans to launch the mission at the end of this month, so stay tuned~[憧憬][憧憬][憧憬] Rocket finale video to understand​


​*Private firm planning first orbital launch*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-13 07:05


















An OS-M carrier rocket in its assembly workshop. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
State-owned enterprises moving over to allow competition in space market 

Private enterprises play an important role in almost every facet of the Chinese economy, and now they have begun to march into a top-notch field long dominated by State-owned companies－the space industry.

The duopoly of State-owned giants China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp remains unchallenged because they are in control of the most essential part of the space business－the carrier rockets. However, private players appear to be very close to breaking the duopoly.

In the latest attempt from the private sector, OneSpace Technology, a space startup based in Beijing, announced on Tuesday that it has finished the construction and testing of its first carrier rocket, the OS-M, and is ready to transport it to the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China for the model's debut mission in late March.

If the mission is successful, OS-M will become the first carrier rocket designed and built by a private Chinese company to fulfill an orbital launch.

In October, LandSpace, another private space company based in Beijing, launched a carrier rocket, the first of its ZQ 1 series, at the Jiuquan center, aiming to complete an orbital mission. However, the rocket, which carried a small satellite, failed to reach orbit due to mechanical malfunctions.

OneSpace said in a statement on Tuesday that OS-M is a type of solid-propellant rocket with four stages. It is 19 meters long and weighs 20 metric tons when loaded with fuel and satellites. The booster is able to place satellites into orbit at altitudes ranging from 200 to 1,000 kilometers above the earth.

Zhang Jie, chief designer of OS-M, said engineers have examined and tested the compatibility and stability of equipment mounted on the rocket and the launchpad. They have also verified the launch sequence, ground control and tracking procedures, he added.

Established by Shu Chang, who has been dubbed China's Elon Musk, and several companions in 2015, OneSpace Technology has carried out two successful suborbital launches of its OS-X sounding rocket and has received huge amounts of investment from the capital market. The company aims to thrive in the burgeoning commercial space market in China.

Since the beginning of China's space industry, the research and development of carrier rockets has been tightly held by State-owned enterprises.

However, in the wake of private firms' rise in the global space sphere, the Chinese government has realized that it is necessary to introduce new players to stimulate innovation and competition and to fill gaps in the market left by State-owned contractors.

President Xi Jinping has instructed the nation's long-insulated space industry to open its doors to private participants and take advantage of their participation to boost sustainable growth.

Several government departments have published policies and guidelines that encourage private enterprises to take part in space-related businesses. As a result, nearly 10 private rocket firms have come into existence in China over the past three years. OneSpace, i-Space and LandSpace, all based in Beijing, have become leading firms when it comes to research and production capabilities, as well as funding.

LandSpace and i-Space have also announced that they want to make at least one launch of their carrier rockets, but have yet to publish a schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 12-MAR-2019
*Mixed-cation perovskite solar cells in space*
SCIENCE CHINA PRESS



​This is a representative schematic of the high-altitude balloon in near space (perovskite solar cells were fixed on the control platform).
*CREDIT: *©Science China Press

With the continuous improvement of efficiency and stability, perovskite solar cells are gradually approaching practical applications. PSCs may show the special application in space where oxygen and moisture (two major stressors for the stability) barely exist. Publishing in _Sci. China-Phys. Mech. Astron._, a group of researchers at Peking University in China, led by Dr. Rui Zhu and Prof. Qihuang Gong in collaboration with Prof. Guoning Xu from Academy of Opto-Electronics, CAS, and Prof. Wei Huang from Northwestern Polytechnical University, have reported the stability study of PSCs in near space.

The metal halide perovskite materials demonstrate outstanding performance in photovoltaics because of their excellent optoelectronic properties. PSCs exhibiting outstanding efficiency, high power-per-weight, and excellent radiation resistance are considered to be promising for developing the new-generation energy technology for space application. However, the extreme space environment would impose a considerable challenge to the stability of devices, while the application of PSCs in space has rarely been researched.

Researchers demonstrated the attempt for the stability study of large-area perovskite solar cells (active area of 1.00 cm2) in near space. The devices were fixed on the high-altitude balloon rising from ground to near space at an altitude of 35 km in Inner Mongolian Area, China. The near space atmosphere at 35 km contains trace amount of both moisture and ozone, resulting in AM0 solar spectrum with the light intensity of 136.7 mW/cm2. This atmosphere also contains several high-energy particles and radiation (such as neutrons, electrons, and gamma rays), originating from the galactic cosmic rays and solar flares. The devices were fabricated as TiO2 mesoporous structure based on two commonly reported mixed-cation perovskites, FA0.9Cs0.1PbI3, and FA0.81MA0.10Cs0.04PbI2.55Br0.40. Moreover, different kinds of perovskite photoactive absorbers with and without UV filter were investigated. As a result, the device based on FA0.81MA0.10Cs0.04PbI2.55Br0.40 retained 95.19% of its initial power conversion efficiency during the test under AM0 illumination.

Researchers anticipate that this study will play very crucial roles in the future stability research of perovskite solar cells. This work also opens the route for perovskite solar cells in future space application. Dr. Rui Zhu and his colleagues are continuing to push the practical application of perovskite solar cells in space.


Mixed-cation perovskite solar cells in space | EurekAlert! Science News

Y. G. Tu, G. N. Xu, X. Y. Yang, Y. F. Zhang, Z. J. Li, R. Su, D. Y. Luo, W. Q. Yang, Y. Miao, R. Cai, L. H. Jiang, X. W. Du, Y. C. Yang, Q. S. Liu, Y. Gao, S. Zhao, W. Huang, Q. H. Gong, and R. Zhu, *Mixed-cation perovskite solar cells in space*, _Sci. China-Phys. Mech. Astron._ 62, 974221 (2019), https://doi.org/10.1007/s11433-019-9356-1​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*The success of The Wandering Earth a great encouragement to Chinese aerospace industry: NPC deputy*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/12 22:13:40

*Propulsion systems key to lunar, Mars voyages
*




A poster for movie The Wandering Earth. Photo: VCG​
China's Long March-5 Y-3 heavy-lift rocket is now ready for launch after the cause of failure of the Long March-5 Y-2 was identified and solved, with additional tests underway ahead of the scheduled launch in July, a senior scientist said Monday.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) has planned more than 30 launches in 2019, with two of them being the most symbolic: the redeployment of the Long March-5 and the launch of the Chang'e-5 lunar probe with the support of the Long March-5, Liu Zhirang, a National People's Congress deputy and head of the CASC Sixth Research Institute, told the Global Times on Monday.

The Long March-5 was China's first heavy-lift rocket. Long March-5 Y-1 was successfully launched in November 2016 at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province.

But the launch of Long March-5 Y-2 on July 2, 2017 failed for malfunction less than six minutes after liftoff.

CASC successfully has located the cause of the failure and made improvements, Liu said.

The launch of the Long March-5 Y-3 rocket is scheduled around July, said Yang Baohua, CASC's vice president, at a press conference in January.

Liu said they are running additional tests before the launch to make sure everything goes well this time.

Long March-5's support will be crucial to future missions to the space station, manned lunar landing and Mars voyage in the future, Liu said.

The Long March-5 Y-4 rocket, which will be used to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe that is expected to bring lunar samples back to Earth, will be launched by the end of the year if the Long March-5 Y-3 rocket succeeds, Yang said in January.

Liu pointed out that they have developed propulsion systems not only for the rocket, but also for the Chang'e-5's lander, orbital vehicle and ascent device.

Liu said that they are developing a 500-ton class liquid oxygen and kerosene-fueled engine, a 200-ton and a 25-ton class liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen-fueled engine.

Liu also said projects related to propulsion should be approved as quickly as possible, because propulsion-related development usually takes more time than the rocket itself.

China topped the world last year with 39 rocket launches, while the US carried out 34, according to the Blue Book on China's Aerospace Science and Technology Activities released in January. CASC carried out 37 of the 39 launch missions in 2018, and sent 105 craft into space--95 from home and 10 from abroad.

Along with the achievement came the box office hit, _The Wandering Earth_, in February, sparking interest among Chinese people in the aerospace industry, which Liu said greatly encouraged the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

cirr said:


> *China to develop a quantum satellite to provide 24h-service*
> 
> 2019-03-10 14:14:27 CGTN Editor : Gu Liping
> 
> _*Special: NPC, CPPCC Sessions 2019*_
> 
> China plans to develop a medium-high-earth-orbit quantum communication satellite able to provide services around the clock in the next few years, Pan Jianwei, member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), told CGTN at the press conference for the second session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee on Sunday.
> 
> When asked about the future plan for quantum communication technology, Pan said his team is planning to design a new one to supplement the Mozi satellite, which can only function at night due to interference from the sun.
> 
> The nation launched its first quantum satellite in 2016. As the world's first quantum communication satellite, Mozi is expected to provide a technical foundation for China to build a self-developed ultra-secure communication system.
> 
> The quantum satellite is designed to establish "hack-proof" communications between parties by transmitting un-crackable keys from space to ground stations.
> 
> Pan stressed that quantum technology is very crucial to future technology, especially to information transmission.
> 
> "Like driverless vehicles, you need to make sure nobody can hack your driving system, so a secure system is needed, otherwise the passenger will be in trouble when their driving information is divulged," he said.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-03-10/detail-ifzffurh3758630.shtml




Alas, as we suspected, quantum encryption turns out to be another *hollow hoax*!

_*Quantum encryption surprises: Shanghai Jiaotong University team penetrated the "strongest encryption shield", the experimental success rate was as high as 60%!*

量子加密惊现破绽：上海交大团队击穿“最强加密之盾”，实验成功率竟高达60%！ 

2019-3-12 13:24

今日，一篇在预印本 arXiv 上发表的文章显示，上海交通大学研究团队近來在经过不断的实验与尝试之后，发现了现有量子加密技术可能隐藏着极为重大的缺陷，攻破这个最强的加密之盾却不需要什么神兵利器，而是利用“盾”本身就存在的物理缺陷。这个研究这将可能导致量子加密从原本印象中的坚不可破，转而变成脆弱不堪。

因为，以上海交通大学团队所发表的研究来看，上海交通大学的研究人员们成功发现目前被广泛应用在量子通信中的 QKD（Quantum Key Distribution，量子密钥分发）方法并不完美，研究团队通过将具有不同种子频率的光子注入激光腔 ( lasing cavity) 来改变激光频率的方法，进而观察注入光子的半导体激光器的动态，最终居然获得高达 60％的信息盗取成功率。


http://www.lianmenhu.com/blockchain-9355-1​_

*Commentary*

As previously correctly assessed, quantum encryption is unsafe as it could anyway be hacked by targeting terminal hardware.

Therefore the real potential of this technology, if not secured, lies in the speed, allowing supraluminal communication in outer space, and making it "instantaneous" instead of the 3 to 21 minutes from Mars to Earth, 33 to 53 minutes from Jupiter and 5 hours from Pluto.

More below:

*China's Deep Space Quantum Communications Capability V1.1*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...ons-news-updates.464793/page-53#post-11188985

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Muscular solid-fuel rocket to fly soon*

2019-03-14 08:27:24 China Daily Editor : Mo Hong'e

*China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp will soon launch the nation's biggest solid-propellant carrier rocket and is working on new models that will be even larger and stronger*, a project insider said.

Hu Shengyun, a senior rocket designer at the CASIC Fourth Academy in Wuhan, Hubei province, which develops and builds the Kuaizhou series, said the maiden mission of the *Kuaizhou 11* will take place soon at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.

He spoke to China Daily on the sidelines of the ongoing second session of the 13th National People's Congress in Beijing as he attends the national legislature's annual meeting.

The researcher said the Kuaizhou 11 is China's largest and most powerful solid-propellant carrier rocket, with a length of 25 meters, a diameter of 2.2 meters, and a liftoff weight of 78 metric tons. It is able to place a 1-metric-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 kilometers, or a 1.5-ton payload into a low-Earth orbit.

Before it, the biggest solid-fuel civilian rocket in China was the Long March 11, with a length of 20.8 m, a diameter of 2 m and a liftoff weight of 58 tons.

Information previously published by CASIC said the rocket that will fly first is to carry six satellites.

While preparation for the Kuaizhou 11 mission is underway, designers at the Wuhan academy have begun to develop two new solid-propellant rockets of bigger size and carrying capacity－Kuaizhou 16 and 21－said Hu, the rocket designer.

The *Kuaizhou 16* will have a diameter of 3.5 meters and be able to place a 4-ton payload in low-Earth orbit. The *Kuaizhou 21* will be bigger－with a diameter of 4.5 meters－and will also be mightier, able to send a 20-ton spacecraft to low-Earth orbit, power similar to the United States' Falcon 9 Full Thrust, Hu said.

Hu said the two new models are likely to conduct their first mission in about five years if all goes well. Like other Kuaizhou types, they will be mainly tasked with meeting demands in commercial launch service from the burgeoning satellite industry in China.

Meanwhile, designers also hope the Kuaizhou 21 will have the opportunity to serve government space programs such as the space station program, he added.

Zhang Di, a vice-president at the academy, previously told China Daily that the Kuaizhou 21 will be powerful enough to transport supplies to the country's future space station or to ferry robotic probes to planets far from Earth.

CASIC began to develop the Kuaizhou series in 2009 as a low-cost, quick-response product for the commercial space market. The company has launched four: two Kuaizhou 1s and two Kuaizhou 1As.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-03-14/detail-ifzfmzhu2189101.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*NEWS * *12 MARCH 2019
*Super-sensitive telescope gets global governing body | Nature*
CERN-like organization will oversee the construction and operation of the powerful Square Kilometre Array.
*



*​South Africa’s MeerKAT radiotelescope is the prototype for the Square Kilometre Array.Credit: South African Radio Astronomy Observ.

Nations involved in the Square Kilometre Array (SKA) — a project to build the world’s largest radio telescope — have signed a convention to establish an intergovernmental organization to oversee the project and formally approve its construction.

The body, called the SKA Observatory, will be similar to organizations such as CERN, Europe’s particle-physics laboratory near Geneva, Switzerland, and will replace the SKA Organization, which has managed the telescope’s design and pre-construction activities since its establishment in 2011. The observatory, which is set to be headquartered near Manchester, UK, will have greater authority than the organization and will award contracts for the array’s construction.

The powerful telescope will be built in phases, and will ultimately comprise thousands of radio dishes in Africa and up to a million antennas in Australia. Together, these will have a receiving area of one square kilometre, and will be able to detect faint radio signals from the early Universe.

In the first, €674-million (US$760-million) phase, 130,000 antennas will be built in Australia, and more than 130 dishes will be added to South Africa’s 64-dish MeerKAT telescope, the project’s test bed. Construction is expected to begin in late 2020 and to take about seven years.

Twelve countries are currently involved in the project, but only seven — Australia, Italy, South Africa, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, Portugal and China — signed the convention on 12 March as founding members. Sweden and India are also expected to sign up as full members.

The signing of the convention is an impressive achievement, given the diverse countries involved and the absence of historically influential science nations such as Russia and the United States, says Peter Gluckman, a science-diplomacy specialist and chair of the International Network for Government Science Advice in Auckland, New Zealand.

Before the observatory is formally created, signing nations must ratify the convention in their parliaments, which could take up to a year. Non-founding member countries will have to go through a separate accession process to join the observatory as full members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese study tests stability of new solar cells in near space*

2019-03-15 20:09:19 Xinhua Editor : Li Yan

Chinese researchers have found that perovskite solar cells can retain most of their power conversion efficiency in near space, providing perspectives on the new solar cells' future application in space.

In recent years, perovskite solar cells (PSCs) are of huge interest to the academic community and the photovoltaics industry due to their potential of achieving higher efficiency and low production costs compared to traditional silicon solar cells.

According to researchers from China's Peking University, Academy of Opto-electronics, Chinese Academy of Sciences and Northwestern Polytechnical University, PSCs have great potential for developing the new-generation energy technology for space application, but little research has been done to test the stability of PSCs in the extreme space environment.

The Chinese researchers sent the devices fixed with PSCs into near space on a high-altitude balloon in China's Inner Mongolia region. The balloon rose to near space at an altitude of 35 km, a region above Earth's atmosphere where there is only a trace amount of moisture and ozone.

The region, considered to have "air mass zero," contains no atmospheric attenuation of solar radiation and therefore several high-energy particles and radiation, such as neutrons, electrons and gamma rays originating from the galactic cosmic rays and solar flares.

According to the findings, one type of perovskite solar cells used in the study retained more than 95 percent of its initial power conversion efficiency during the test, the researchers reported on Science China Physics, Mechanics &Astronomy.

They said the study is expected to play a crucial role in the future stability research of perovskite solar cells, hoping they can push forward the application of PSCs in space.

A perovskite is a type of mineral that was first found in the Ural Mountains and named after Lev Perovski, founder of the Russian Geographical Society. It is composed of calcium, titanium and oxygen.

Over the past few years, the improvements of perovskite formulations and fabrication routines have led to significant increases in power conversion efficiency, exceeding the maximum efficiency achieved in some silicon solar cells.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-03-15/detail-ifzfmzhu2192066.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New rocket engines in making for moon, Mars*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-20 07:04
















Photo taken by the rover Yutu-2 (Jade Rabbit-2) on Jan 11, 2019 shows the lander of the Chang'e 4 probe. [Photo/Xinhua/China National Space Administration]

Chinese engineers are pushing forward with the research and development of engines to be used on the country's next lunar probe and its first Mars probe, a project leader said.

Liu Zhirang, president of the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, said that there will be more than 70 engines categorized within six series on the Chang'e 5.

Liu told China Daily in an exclusive interview that work on the liquid-propellant engines has been proceeding well, though some of the engines are new to Chinese engineers.

The rocket engines will be used to lift a major portion of the Chang'e 5 back into a lunar orbit, something that previous Chinese lunar probes did not do, he added.

"Our previous probes would stay on the moon for their entire lifespans, so their engines' task was simple－to carry out a controlled, slow descent."

By comparison, the Chang'e 5 has an ascender that will stay on the moon's surface for a while and then return to lunar orbit. Consequently, for the ascender's engines to be able to function well is a genuine challenge for us," he said.

The scientist said lunar dust and sharp temperature differences between day and night on the moon are likely to create challenges for the engines.

"We need to take these factors into consideration and use targeted measures, including adopting enhanced dust-proofing and temperature control instruments. Temperature control will be the most important factor in determining whether the engines operate well," Liu said.

In addition to ascender engines, those mounted on other parts of the Chang'e 5 will also test engineers' competence because they must be structurally strong and also as light and small as possible.

At the same time, they must also be capable of resisting extreme heat and cold, he said.

China plans to launch a Long March 5 heavy-lift carrier rocket to send the Chang'e 5 lunar probe to the moon around the end of this year and then use the spacecraft to bring samples back to Earth.

The 8.2-metric ton probe has four components－an orbiter, lander, ascender and re-entry module. After the probe reaches lunar orbit, the components will separate into two parts, with the orbiter and re-entry module remaining in orbit and the lander and ascender descending toward the moon's surface.

The lander and ascender will collect rocks and soil on the lunar surface. Later, the ascender's engines will lift it to lunar orbit to dock with the re-entry module. It will transfer samples to the module, which will carry them back to Earth, according to Chinese space authorities.

If the Chang'e 5 mission is successful, it will make China the third nation in the world to bring lunar samples back, after the United States and Russia.

China has announced it plans to launch its first Mars mission around 2020.

Liu said the engines on the Mars probe need to be smaller and lighter than those for lunar missions as the Martian atmosphere has different aerodynamic effects on the probe.

Furthermore, they must have higher automation capability because the long distance between Earth and Mars is likely to delay signals from ground control, Liu added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 今天 11:14 来自 360安全浏览器
> 【长征九号重型运载火箭发动机联试成功】3月24日，由中国航天科技集团有限公司六院研制的500吨级液氧煤油发动机燃气发生器-涡轮泵联动试验取得圆满成功，标志着我国500吨级重型运载火箭发动机关键技术攻关及方案深化论证达到预期目标。此型发动机为我国正在研制的最大推力火箭发动机，对支撑后续大型空间活动、载人登月及深空探测具有重要意义


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp*
Today 11:14 from 360 Secure Browser
*
[Successful trial of the Long March 9 heavy-duty launch vehicle engine]*
On March 24th, the gas generator-turbine pump linkage test of the 500-ton liquid-oxygen kerosene engine developed by the Sixth Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation was successfully completed. It marks the key technical research and in-depth study and demonstration of China's 500-ton heavy-duty launch vehicle engine program has achieve the expected goal. This type of engine is the largest thrust rocket engine being developed in China, which is of great significance for supporting subsequent large-scale space activities, manned moon landing and deep space exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*French science will go to the moon with China*
March 26, 2019



 CNES chairman Jean-Yves Le Gall (D) and Zhang Jianhua (G), vice president of CNSA, China, at the signing of a space cooperation agreement, in Paris on March 25, 2Yoan VALAT 

France and China signed Monday in Paris a space co-operation agreement stipulating that French scientific instruments be sent to the Chinese Lunar Mission Chang'e-6, scheduled for 2023-2024, the French space agency Cnes announced.

"France comes to the moon with China", welcomed Jean-Yves Le Gall, president of Cnes, who signed this letter of intent with Zhang Jianhua, Deputy Administrator of the CNSA Chinese Space Agency, at the Elysee, in the presence of Presidents Emmanuel Macron and Xi Jinping. In his eyes, this is a "historic" agreement.

"We will launch 15kg of experiments on board the mission mission Chang'e-6, which will collect lunar samples from 2023-2024," said AFP National Center for Space Studies.

"We're going to put a camera, an analyzer, we're going to do ore chemistry", he detailed. 

"France is really going to do science on the moon, and we have never done it before," he said. "It's really a big first".

China leads an ambitious moon program. She achieved a world premiere in early January by having a machine, Chang'e-4, on the other side of the moon.

Mission Chang'e-5 aims to collect lunar samples and report them on Earth. The mission Chang-6-e will also be a task to return samples.

"Again, through this agreement, we confirm that France is the world's largest partner with China" said Jean-Yves Le Gall

The agreement between CNES and the CNSA (China National Space Administration) also provides for a strengthening of their cooperation in the fight against climate change.

Two bodies have begun to study their next joint Earth observation mission focusing on sea salt water and soil moisture, according to a statement by Cnes.

In October 2018, China launched a satellite Oceanography, CFOSat, built with France, to observe interaction between the atmosphere and the sea, between winds and waves. CFOSat's calibrated data will be open to the international scientific community in May 2019, says CNES

China and France are also preparing astronomy's mission SVOM, which aims to detect gamma-ray fractures, the most energetic The phenomenon of the universe, the launch is scheduled for 2021. Another one ongoing collaboration: The Chinese Tiangong-2 orbital module has been transporting the French Cardiospace 2 unit since 2016, enabling astronauts to track the cardiovascular system in weightlessness.

Finally sending a French astronaut on a Chinese inhabited mission "is also one of the things we are discussing," adds Jean-Yves Le Gall. "It is obvious that having more cooperation with China will make things easier when the time comes." French astronaut Thomas Pesquet learned Chinese, as other European astronauts.

Source link​


https://vaaju.com/belgiumeng/french-science-will-go-to-the-moon-with-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *OneSpace
> Today 10:24 from Android*
> [OS-M first launch vehicle final assembly completed at the end of March launch】 Onespace OS-M first launch vehicle has been assembled, and is currently in the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center for final preparations, plans to launch the mission at the end of this month, so stay tuned~[憧憬][憧憬][憧憬] Rocket finale video to understand













​Onespace OS-M getting ready for launch March 27, tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## cirr

*China successfully conducts linkage test of Long March-9 rocket engine*

2019-03-27 08:19:48 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

China has successfully completed a gas generator-turbopump test of the Long March-9 heavy-lift rocket engine, laying the foundation for future development of its heavy-lift launch vehicle programs, the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) announced Tuesday.

The test, which was conducted on Sunday, demonstrated the feasibility of the gas generator-turbopump plan, and created a good basis for subsequent engine programs, noted Li Bin, deputy director of the No.6 Research Institute of CASC.

A liquid rocket engine mainly contains components including the thruster, the gas generator, the turbopump, and the operating systems. The turbopump is the core part of the engine and also the most difficult place in the technology. Designing a highly efficient turbopump is key to developing engines, said the CASC.

Liquid rocket engines play a major role in China's carrier rockets. China has developed the Long March series of carrier rockets during the past decades, and their main power, the YF-20 engine, has become the gold standard of China aerospace industry, according to the CASC.

China also developed highly efficient engines fueled by liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen, such as the YF-75 engine, and has launched satellites hundreds of times, accomplishing feats including manned space flight and lunar exploration. China has mastered techniques in engines fueled by liquid oxygen and kerosene, and ones by liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen, noted CASC. 

The prototype of the 500-ton liquid rocket engine is the highest-thrust one being developed. It is of huge significance in China's future manned lunar landings, interstellar travel and deep space exploration programs, said the CASC, adding that this prototype will also be used in the Long March-9 heavy-lift carrier rocket. 

China's heaviest-lift carrier rocket, currently called the Long March-9, will be sent into space by 2030, according to the Science and Technology Committee of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-03-27/detail-ifzfsfwt8640844.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Nation's 1st private rocket factory begins operation*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-21 09:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction for LandSpace got underway earlier this month. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
> The first privately owned carrier rocket factory in China, and the largest of its kind in Asia, recently began operations and is set to build what is expected to be the country's biggest privately designed rocket.
> 
> Zhang Changwu, founder and CEO of LandSpace, a rocket-maker in Beijing, said on Thursday that the factory in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, is currently being used to conduct technical tests of the company's newly developed TQ-12 rocket engine.
> 
> He said production of the engine and the ZQ 2 liquid-propellant carrier rocket will begin in 2019 at the factory, adding that the ZQ 2, which will be propelled by the TQ-12, is scheduled to carry out its first flight in 2020. Except for the Huzhou facility, all carrier rocket factories in China belong to State-owned space entities such as China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.
> 
> According to publicly available information, before LandSpace there was only one private rocket-maker with its own production facility in Asia－Japan's Interstellar Technologies. The Japanese company's plant is in Taiki, Hokkaido, and is much smaller than the Huzhou factory.
> 
> Zhang said his factory now occupies about 4.7 hectares and will be expanded to 8 hectares. The facility will be able to produce about 15 ZQ 2 rockets and 200 TQ-12 engines starting in 2022, he said.
> 
> Zhang Chen, a senior manager at LandSpace, said the reasons behind the company setting up a factory in Huzhou include the fact that the city has been a testing base for State-owned space contractors for a long time. The local government is supportive of private businesses and is eager to upgrade local industries, and it is easy to find component suppliers in neighboring regions.
> 
> LandSpace launched its first carrier rocket－the 19-meter, solid-fuel ZQ 1－in late October at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China, planning to place a mini-satellite into orbit. The mission failed because of technical malfunctions in flight.
> 
> Zhang Changwu said the company now focuses on the development of the ZQ 2, calling it "the largest and most powerful carrier rocket designed and built by a private Chinese rocket company".
> 
> The 48.8-m ZQ 2 will have a diameter of 3.35 m, the same as those in most of China's Long March rocket series, and a liftoff weight of 216 metric tons. It will be capable of placing a 1.8-ton payload into sun-synchronous orbit 500 kilometers above the earth or a 4-ton spacecraft into a low-Earth orbit with an altitude of 200 km, LandSpace said.
> 
> President Xi Jinping has personally requested that the nation's long-insulated space industry open its doors to private participants and take advantage of their participation to boost sustainable growth.
> 
> Meanwhile, several government departments have published policies and guidelines that encourage private enterprises to take part in space-related businesses.
> 
> There are nearly 10 private rocket firms in China and all of them were founded over the past three years. Of those, LandSpace, OneSpace and i-Space, all based in Beijing, are the leaders when it comes to research and production capabilities and funding. The three companies have all conducted launch missions.


*LandSpace successfully tests rocket generator*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/26 22:23:40



LandSpace's ZQ-1 fails to reach its target orbit due to technical issues after a July 2018 launch. Photo: VCG

LandSpace, a Chinese private-sector aerospace enterprise, conducted a successful test of the semi-system generator called TQ-12 on Monday, laying the foundation for its whole-system generator test in the first half of 2019 and the launch of its first liquid oxygen methane rocket in 2020.

The generator was developed independently by the company and it is also a critical component of the design of the second liquid propellant carrier rocket called ZQ-2, according to a report by xinhuanet.com in July 2018, citing company Chief Technology Officer Kang Yonglai. 

The cost-effectiveness and practicability of the liquid oxygen methane generator will radically alter the aerospace industry in China, according to Kang. 

The first rocket, called ZQ-1, was launched in 2018 but failed to reach its target orbit due to technical issues.

The Chinese government is encouraging private capital to take part in the aerospace sector. LandSpace, one of the pioneers, is sometimes likened to the US' SpaceX.

"It is not appropriate to compare LandSpace with SpaceX, due to the different development path taken by Chinese private-sector aerospace companies," Huang Zhicheng, an expert of space technology, told the Global Times.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ​Onespace OS-M getting ready for launch March 27, tomorrow afternoon.


Unfortunately the launch failed. 2nd stage lost control after separation.


> China航天
> 
> 
> 13分钟前 来自 OPPO R15 梦镜版
> 失败了……






​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110844525533106177


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

JSCh said:


> Unfortunately the launch failed. 2nd stage lost control after separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110844525533106177




*India's 27 March 2019 First ASAT Test V1.1B*

First posted 27 March2019; Updated 28 March 2019

Table of Contents

1. Key Data
2. A Strong Unveiled Outer Space Message From Modi To Xi
3. Commentary
4. Conclusion

*Key Data*

_Wed, 27 Mar 2019 09:09:21 +0000

the launch site was Dr. A P J Abdul Kalam Island which ties in with the image posted.

http://satobs.org/seesat/Mar-2019/0132.html​_




https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2qSHW2WsAUbcL1.jpg
▲ 1. The launch site was Dr. A P J Abdul Kalam Island 

_Wed, 27 Mar 2019 07:24:56 -0400

the most likely target of India's #ASAT test was Microsat-r (2019-006A). My analysis shows the test must have happened near 5:40 UT when the sat was moving northwards towards Abdul Kalam:

http://satobs.org/seesat/Mar-2019/0138.html​_




https://i.imgur.com/AYMhKBj.jpg
▲ 2. NAVAREA

_3:02 AM - 27 Mar 2019

MICROSAT-R, in a 260 x 282 km, 89.9 deg orbit. Would have been ascending over NOTAM area at ~0530 UTC, within the 0430-0830 UTC window. It should have been operational, facilitating tracking.





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2qDHCfWwAsimgp.jpg
▲ 3. Target satellite MICROSAT-R on 27 March 2019 at 5:36 UTC

https://twitter.com/TSKelso/status/1110844419333337088​_

*MICROSAT-R satellite* listed with a launch mass of 740 kg. It was just launched on 24 January 2019, as optical remote sensing satellite.
*The Fengyun 1C weather satellite* that China destroyed in 2007 was 750 kg.

*A Strong Unveiled Outer Space Message From Modi To Xi*

By adding the flight path of the Chinese OS-M1 maiden flight with the satellite Lingque-1B from Jiuquan SLC launched *just four hours latter*, on March 27, 2019 at 09:39 UTC.

With the NAVAREA issued for the experimental flight trial scheduled from 27 March 2019, 4:30 to 8:30 UTC.

It is obvious that the message was intended to President Xi.

And this means that in case of a military conflict, China will no longer be able to easily replace lost satellites with rapid reaction launchers such as previously thought, by using CZ-11 SLV or the new new OS-M1 SLV. Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO) satellite launches that must overflight the Bay of Bengal would be intercepted before any payload could be delivered into space.

For now, peace is the only viable option for the two Asian Giants, as demonstrated over the last 12 millenia of coexistence.






https://i.imgur.com/7B1duys.jpg ; https://imgur.com/a/02S2WG3
▲ 4. Chinese OS-M1 maiden flight with the satellite Lingque-1B from Jiuquan SLC 





https://i.imgur.com/UPJgJkP.jpg ; https://imgur.com/a/02S2WG3
▲ 5. Indian NAVAREA issued for the experimental flight trial scheduled from 27 March 2019, 4:30 to 8:30 UTC 





https://i.imgur.com/4ckVPiz.jpg ; https://imgur.com/a/02S2WG3
▲ 6. Indian message intended to President Xi. 


*Commentary*

Statistically, that is over 12'000 years of human recorded demographic history, China has always lead, second to none.


No wonder, as India was always lagging so far behind the Chinese Civilization over the past 12 millenia, and today's final acknowledgement of China as their leader, though belated, shows their awakening.




https://imgur.com/z5YzYgm

https://i.imgur.com/z5YzYgm.mp4 ; https://imgur.com/gallery/aOhIuEF ; https://themasites.pbl.nl/tridion/en/themasites/hyde/basicdrivingfactors/population/index-2.html
▲ 7. Population Through the Ages. 
12'000 years of Population estimates are from the History Database of the Global Environment (HYDE).


*Conclusion*

And no surprise either, India always following the steps of China, 12 years latter than China's 2007 first ASAT test, and 6 years latter than the 2013 Chang'e-3 lunar lander and rover!


While we are still waiting for India's first indigenous astronaut, 16 years after Shenzhou-5...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*DR6: LAMOST Spectra Enters Era of Tens of Millions*
Mar 29, 2019

On March 27, 2019, LAMOST released its Sixth Data Release (DR6) to both its domestic users and international partners. It includes all spectra obtained during the pilot survey and the previous six years' regular survey. In LAMOST DR6, 4902 plates were observed and a total number of 11.26 million spectra were released, which included 9.38 million high-quality spectra with SNR ≥ 10.

In addition, a catalogue which provided stellar parameters of 6.37 million stars was also released in this data set. DR6 has resulted, up to now, in the largest public spectral set and stellar parameter catalogue worldwide. Any one that is interested in LAMOST DR6 can log on at http://dr6.lamost.org/.

Until now, LAMOST is the first project obtaining more than 10 million spectra worldwide, which is twice the released number of the other spectral survey project in the world.

Exceeding10 million spectra is a landmark event for LAMOST survey. Since then, the release of LAMOST spectra has officially entered the era of tens of millions.

The progress of LAMOST survey and scientific research results have attracted widespread concerns and interests of the international astronomical astronomical community. Until now, there are 769 LAMOST users from 124 research institutes and universitites in China, the United States, Germany, Belgium and other countries to carry out scientific research. Up to 438 refereed papers have been published using LAMOST spectral data and 24 more are still under review.

LAMOST results in a final catalogue of more than 10 million spectra after its six years' regular survey, which is a valuable resource for a variety of astronomical fields. With the obtained data, scientists create a "digital Galaxy" for the future research on the structure, formation and evolution of Milky way and other galaxies.



Footprint of the LAMOST pilot survey and its previous six years' survey. (Image by NAOC)


DR6: LAMOST Spectra Enters Era of Tens of Millions---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's commercial carrier rocket finishes engine test*

2019-04-03 15:48:00 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

China's first carrier rocket for commercial use, the *Smart Dragon-1* (SD-1), has finished its engine test, paving way for its maiden flight in the first half of 2019, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT).

The rocket is the first member of the Dragon series commercial carrier rockets family to be produced by CALT. It has a total length of 19.5 meters, a diameter of 1.2 meters and a takeoff weight of 23.1 tonnes. It is capable of sending over 150 kg payloads to the sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km.

It took only six months to produce the rocket and 24 hours to prepare it for launch. It can be used for launching both single satellite or multiple satellites at the time.

Besides the solid-propellant Smart Dragon rocket series, the CALT will also develop liquid-propellant commercial rockets with larger payloads.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-04-03/detail-ifzhaszu6979469.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

God Parshuram said:


> India placed 104 satellite in one mission still china is ahead.
> India put multiple satellites in 3 orbit in today's mission still china is ahead.
> India successfully reached MARS in copy book manner in first attempt and china failed measurably still china is ahead.
> ISRO tested Scram jet engine to be used in rocket but still China is ahead.
> India tested reusable rocket which will launch satellite and come back still china is ahead.
> India's launch costs cheapest. India's new vehicle will bring down cost to 10% of current cost. New vehicle is coming this year still China is ahead.
> 
> So let us bow down to mighty China because they are much ahead of India and India will never be able to catch them.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112776139444047873




https://i.imgur.com/bwnxG6Y.jpg ; http://linkspace.com.cn/img/slider/banner.jpg ; http://linkspace.com.cn/#body ; 
▲ 1. LinkSpace did a very successful test on rocket recycling on March 27, 2019. It will support us to open the next PLAN. Thank you Dr. @robert_zubrin for being here to witness this exciting milestone. Later, NewLine Baby(RLV-T5) will undergo higher flight tests in the future. 1 April 2019 

*Commentary*

Self-propangandist, beware, as ISRO might not even secure the most coveted fourth place as a spacefaring superpower!






https://i.imgur.com/x1Gc2y1.jpg ; https://imgur.com/a/m0osGpl
▲ 2.  Artistic illustration of a DPRK manned space launcher at Sohae SLC, launchpad LC-1.






▲ 3. The only available launch pad, as of April 2019: *Sohae*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Scientists expect astronomical breakthroughs with FAST*
Xinhua, April 4, 2019



Photo taken on Sept. 11, 2018 shows China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]

An international team of astronomers are making observation plans for the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), by far the largest telescope ever built, expecting discoveries to change human understanding of the universe.

The telescope, located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou province, was completed in September 2016, and is now under commissioning, with normal operation to commence later in 2019, according to the National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC).

During testing and early science operation, FAST started making astronomical discoveries, particularly of pulsars of various kinds, including millisecond pulsars, binaries and gamma-ray pulsars, said Li Di, chief scientist of the Radio Astronomy Division of NAOC.

FAST is the world's most sensitive radio telescope.

Scientists have proposed ambitious observational objectives through FAST, such as gravitational waves, exoplanets, ultra-high energy cosmic rays and interstellar matter, to advance human knowledge of astronomy, astrophysics and fundamental physics.

An international team of scientists' plans on how to best apply the unprecedented power of the FAST radio telescope were recently published in a mini-volume of Research in Astronomy and Astrophysics, an NAOC journal.

"Planning new observations to find new targets and new kinds of objects beyond the reach of existing facilities is one of the most exciting jobs of a professional astronomer," Li said.

The first major sky survey of the telescope, the Commensal Radio Astronomy FAST Survey (CRAFTS), is being planned. The key innovation of CRAFTS is its capability to simultaneously record pulsar, hydrogen and fast radio burst data streams, Li said.

Deeper surveys are also being planned, in particular, those of the Galactic plane and the M31, our largest neighboring galaxy, Li said.

"Discoveries such as new pulsars and unknown structure in the interstellar gas of the Milky Way have already been made, with more coming day by day. The capabilities of FAST are living up to our expectations," Li said.

Scientists believe more discoveries will be made by FAST telescope, going beyond expectations.

"When such a powerful new telescope begins its scientific observations, unexpected signals and effects often emerge," Li said.

The international team has made plans for difficult and demanding observations, going beyond what has been done by other telescopes in the past. These observations may lead to unexpected discoveries, because of their ambitious and challenging performance requirements, Li said.

"As these observation projects will be launched over the next few years, FAST will have an impact on many areas of astronomy and astrophysics around the world. Although we cannot predict what it will discover, the telescope may profoundly change our understanding of the universe," Li added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 今天 18:24 来自 360安全浏览器 已编辑
> 【“胖五”高清大图来了！长征五号运载火箭整装待发】作为今年中国航天的重头戏之一，长征五号运载火箭的复飞一直是大众关注的焦点。今天，让我们随着记者的镜头，一起走进天津新一代运载火箭产业化基地长征五号总装测试车间，看看我们的“胖五”现在怎么样了？


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Group*
Today 18:24

[The Long March 5 carrier rocket is ready to go.] As one of the highlights of China's space flight this year, the relaunch of the Long March 5 carrier rocket has been the focus of public attention. Today, let us walk into the test assembly workshop of the Long March No. 5 of Tianjin's new generation carrier rocket industrialization base with the reporter's lens to see how our "Chubby Five" is doing now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Researchers Observe Formation of a Magnetar 6.5 Billion Light Years Away*
April 12, 2019



​Photo by Chandra X-Ray Observatory
Researchers used X-ray images like this one to identify the formation of a magnetar. Different colors represent different levels of X-ray energy detected by the Chandra X-Ray Observatory.

FAYETTEVILLE, Ark. – A University of Arkansas researcher is part of a team of astronomers who have identified an outburst of X-ray emission from a galaxy approximately 6.5 billion light years away, which is consistent with the merger of two neutron stars to form a magnetar — a large neutron star with an extremely powerful magnetic field. Based on this observation, the researchers were able to calculate that mergers like this happen roughly 20 times per year in each region of a billion light years cubed.

The research team, which includes Bret Lehmer, assistant professor of physics at the University of Arkansas, analyzed data from the Chandra X-ray Observatory, NASA’s flagship X-ray telescope.

The Chandra Deep Field-South survey includes more than 100 X-ray observations of a single area of the sky over a period of more than 16 years to collect information about galaxies throughout the universe. Lehmer, who has worked with the observatory for 15 years, collaborated with colleagues in China, Chile and the Netherlands, and at Pennsylvania State University and the University of Nevada. The study was published in _Nature__._

A neutron star is a small, very dense star, averaging around 12 miles in diameter. Neutron stars are formed by the collapse of a star massive enough to produce a supernova, but not massive enough to become a black hole. When two neutron stars merge to become a magnetar, the resulting magnetic field is 10 trillion times stronger than a kitchen magnet.

“Neutron stars are mysterious because the matter in them is so extremely dense and unlike anything reproduceable in a laboratory,” Lehmer explained. “We do not yet have a good understanding of the physical state of the matter in neutron stars. Mergers involving neutron stars produce lots of unique data that gives us clues about the nature of neutron stars themselves and what happens when they collide.”

A previous discovery of two neutron stars merging, which used gravitational waves and gamma rays to make the observation, gave astronomers new insight into these objects. The research team used this new information to look for patterns in Chandra Observatory’s X-ray data that were consistent with what they learned about merging neutron stars.

The researchers found an outburst of X-rays in the data from the Chandra Deep Field-South survey. After ruling out other possible sources of the X-rays, they determined the signals came from the process of two neutron stars forming a magnetar.

“A key piece of evidence is how the signal changed over time,” said Lehmer. “It had a bright phase that plateaued and then dropped off in a very specific way. That is exactly what you’d expect from a magnetar that is rapidly losing its magnetic field through radiation.”

Similar calculations about the rate of neutron star mergers have been made based on the mergers detected by gravitational waves and gamma rays, strengthening the case for using X-ray data to find such exotic merger events in the universe.


Researchers Observe Formation of a Magnetar 6.5 Billion Light Years Away | University of Arkansas

Y. Q. Xue, X. C. Zheng, Y. Li, W. N. Brandt, B. Zhang, B. Luo, B.-B. Zhang, F. E. Bauer, H. Sun, B. D. Lehmer, X.-F. Wu, G. Yang, X. Kong, J. Y. Li, M. Y. Sun, J.-X. Wang, F. Vito. *A magnetar-powered X-ray transient as the aftermath of a binary neutron-star merger*. _Nature_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-019-1079-5​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Scientists Realize High-precision Hydrogen Clock Signal Transmission via 200km Desert Urban Fiber Link---Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Apr 05, 2019

In their experiments, the 10MHz and 1PPS signals from hydrogen clock were transmitted to two observatories that are 200km apart through the phase-stabilized fiber link.

The noise source of the urban fiber under dessert environment was analyzed and studied in detail. Through optimizing systematic feedback parameters, the frequency stability is up to 8E-14 at 1s and 1E–16 at 1000 s, and time stability is 1.2ps at 1000s.

The experimental results are quite convincing and impressive. For the first time, joint transmission over 200km of time-frequency signals was realized in the very tough conditions.

Studying the limiting factors that affect the performance of time-frequency transmission over desert urban fiber link and exploring the key technical difficulties, it may provide a possible solution for long-distance time & frequency synchronization under other harsh environments.

The verification experiment has played an important role in satellite orbit measurement based on Connected Elements Interferometry.

The research was supported by Strategic Priority Research Program of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Shanghai Sailing program.





Fig. The Allan deviation and time deviation of 200km desert urban fiber link (Image by SIOM)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. reported the successful testing of CZ-6A first stage core engine at 15 April.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to send probes to Mars and Jupiter*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/16 22:08:41
*
Missions planned to return lunar, Martian samples to Earth*



​Scientists have been wondering about the origin of Jupiter's bolts since NASA's Voyager 1 spacecraft flew past Jupiter in March 1979.Photo: VCG

China's deep space exploration will go beyond the moon and Mars to reach Jupiter in the future, according to Ye Peijian, the country's leading aerospace expert and chief consultant to China's lunar and Mars probes.

Ye, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief scientist with the China Academy of Space Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Co (CAST), made the remarks during a lecture at the Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics on Thursday, CAST's WeChat public account reported on Monday.

"China will launch the Chang'e-5 lunar probe atop the Long March-5 carrier rocket, whose mission is to return samples from the moon to Earth. Also we are planning to carry out a sample-returning mission to Mars, and to send a probe to Jupiter in the future," Ye said.

Sun Zezhou, chief architect for the Chang'e-4 lunar probe, also attended the event. According to Sun, payloads carried by the Chang'e-4 probe are all in normal working order, and the probe has collected a lot of valid data, which meets the designed goals.

As of Thursday, the Yutu II lunar rover has "walked" a total of 178 meters on the moon, Sun said.

Some may question the speed of the lunar rover, given it landed on the far side of the moon in January, four months ago.

"Yutu II is not slow at all," Pang Zhihao, an expert in space exploration technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday, saying that the rover prioritizes safety on the lunar surface by design and it is selecting the most research-valuable path through a rather comprehensive calculation, which takes time.

Sun noted at the event that not only the Chang'e-5 lunar probe mission will be launched by the end of 2019, but also development and research work for further missions, including the exploration of the lunar poles is underway, which will pave the way for the future building of a research station on the moon.

Sun, who is also in charge of designing the Mars probes, revealed that a probe which is similar but twice as heavy as the Yutu II will be deployed.

The Mars probe will weigh around 200 kilograms, and have better mobility than the Yutu II.

Pang said that starting from Earth, it takes four to five days to reach the moon, and at least eight months to get to Mars. This means that transmitting a signal from the moon takes only a second, but it takes some 20 minutes from Mars.

"So the Mars rover must have better autonomous navigation and control capability," Pang noted.

Also, one unique challenge on Mars is its devastating dust storms, the worst of which could be comparable to a force 12 typhoon on Earth.

Such dust storms occur almost every year on the Red Planet and can last for some three months each time, Pang said. "The Mars probe has to have a better storm-resistance system, whereas Yutu II does not need to worry about it."

So far, the Mars probe program is going smoothly, and the program's flight products have entered the final assembly and testing phase. The program's first probe will be launched by next year, Sun said. "We wish to land on Mars by 2021 in a safe and reliable fashion to conduct probe missions."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

the-japan-news.com
*BAIC Group shoots for moon*
The Yomiuri Shimbun
1-2 minutes
The next frontier for automakers could be the moon.

BAIC Group is working with China’s Lunar Exploration Project to set up a laboratory for joint technology development, the company said Tuesday at the Auto Shanghai 2019 show in Shanghai. The laboratory will provide support for BAIC’s development of a planetary rover, it said.

BAIC and other Chinese companies are trying to tap into an $8 billion national space budget that’s second only to the United States.

China wants to be one of the world’s top three aerospace powers in about a decade, and the government is working on landing Chinese “taikonauts” on the moon by the 2030s. The Chang’e-4 probe landed on the far side of the moon in January.

BAIC’s announcement comes a month after Toyota Motor Corp. said it was teaming up with Japan’s space agency to build a lunar rover.

The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency and the country’s largest carmaker are working to build a six-wheeled, self-driving transporter that can carry two humans for a distance of 10,000 kilometers by 2029.Speech

toyota






==============================
long march 9 technical details
https://t.co/hQBpqKPaHa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Visitors get a taste of Mars at Gansu base*
By ZHANG YANGFEI/MA JINGNA | China Daily | Updated: 2019-04-18 07:16
















A staff member poses in a mock space suit at the C Space Plan Mars simulation base in Jinchang, Gansu province, on Wednesday. THOMAS PETER/REUTERS

Simulated installation provides a hands-on experience, inspires youth

A simulated Mars base officially opened on Wednesday in Gansu province, aiming to popularize science and boost interest in space exploration among youth.

The site, covering 67 square kilometers in Jinchang, contains nine main parts, including an airlock module, a general control module and a biological module, and can simulate the Mars environment to teach astronauts how to survive.

Five sections, featuring space communication, extraterrestrial survival, space exploration, living in space and space development, will also be established where visitors can fully immerse themselves in the Mars experience.

Wang Jiantai, Party chief of Jinchang, said the base is a first in space education for tourists, Mars-themed tourism, astronomical research and moviemaking.

The base is a part of the country's C Space Plan, an education project for Chinese youngsters launched in October. Located 20 kilometers from the city center, the base was developed on land that resembles Martian conditions with its unique landscape and climate.

"We have designed a series of experiential, interesting and spreadable approaches to kindle people's interest and enthusiasm toward science, exploration and innovation, especially young people," said Zhao Tianshu, director of the project's education system.

In addition to allowing visitors to experience a landing on another planet, conduct extraterrestrial experiments and go about routine life in space, the base also creates dramatic scenarios for role-playing.

Bai Fan, the founder of the project, said the base is intended to boost courage as its core value and to inspire young people to face unknown challenges. They will have a more interesting and creative study experience by role-playing and teamwork during the visit, he said.

"Our science communication needs a more realistic, interactive model to arouse the youth's passion for the starry sky and help them put that passion into practice," Bai said.

Feng Chunping, executive deputy director of the China Center for Aerospace Science and Technology International Communications, said youth are key to the future of China's space exploration, and aerospace science education plays a crucial role.

But traditional education has tended to focus on displays of scientific results or screening films while failing to provide interactive opportunities, she said.

"It is not easy to make science communication attractive and interesting while maintaining precise and informative. Only by combining innovative thinking with precise science will it be possible to produce truly outstanding science communication products. The opening of the base is a new model for popularizing aerospace science."

Ma Xi'e, a 12-year-old student from a middle school in Jinchang, said she looks forward to visiting the base and feeling the mysteries of space.

"I will be able to try on a space suit, feel the space capsule and experience walking in space. These activities make space less mysterious and fill me with curiosity," she said.
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's aerospace progress helps promote economic, social development*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-17 18:24:25|Editor: zh

BEIJING, April 17 (Xinhua) -- China's aerospace progress has a close connection with the country's economic and social development and helps improve people's lives, said an official with the China National Space Administration (CNSA) Wednesday.

More than 1 billion people check the weather forecast based on data sent back by China's Fengyun meteorological satellites every day, said Zhao Jian, deputy director of the Department of System Engineering of CNSA, at a press conference about the Space Day of China, which will fall on April 24.

The new generation Fengyun-4 geostationary meteorological satellite, which is able to generate a regional image every minute, plays an important role in weather forecasts and early warning and monitoring of natural disasters, Zhao said.

China's Gaofen-4, which is a high-resolution Earth observation satellite operating on the geosynchronous orbit, is capable of covering the country's whole area in four to 12 minutes, and capturing the rapid trend of disasters such as forest fires, floods and typhoons to provide information for disaster prevention and control.

China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) started to provide global service at the end of 2018. Nearly 100 million BDS terminals have been applied in smartphones, tablet computers, wearable devices and automobiles, according to Zhao.

Statistics show that the development of 80 percent of the nearly 2,000 new materials in China in recent years were driven by space technologies.

The ignition technology of the torch of Beijing Olympic Games, air-cushioned sports shoes, and the sealing technology of automobile engines all came from space technologies, said Zhao.

In addition, technologies gained from developing the "heart" of rockets are helping China, one of the world's major coal consumers, use coal more cleanly and efficiently.

The rapid integration of space information with big data, cloud computing and the internet will greatly improve the information development, Zhao added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China opens Chang'e-6 mission for international payloads*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-18 20:26:52|Editor: zh

BEIJING, April 18 (Xinhua) -- China announced the cooperation plan for its future Chang'e-6 mission, offering to carry a total of 20 kg of solicited payloads, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Thursday.

The orbiter and lander of the Chang'e-6 mission will each reserve 10 kg for payloads, which will be selected from both domestic colleges, universities, private enterprises and foreign scientific research institutions, said Liu Jizhong, director of the China Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center of the CNSA, at a press conference.

China is expected to launch the Chang'e-5 probe by the end of this year to bring moon samples back to Earth.

As the backup of the Chang'e-5 mission, the Chang'e-6 mission will also collect lunar samples automatically for comprehensive analysis and research, Liu said.

Its launch time and landing site will depend on the performance of the Chang'e-5 mission, he explained.

According to Liu, the Chang'e-6 probe will be comprised of an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a return capsule.

It will enter the Earth-moon transfer orbit, slow near the moon to enter the lunar orbit and descend and land on a preset area on the moon.

After collecting lunar samples, the ascender will rise from the lunar surface for rendezvous and docking with the orbiter flying around the moon. Then the return capsule will fly back to Earth via the moon-Earth transfer orbit, reenter the atmosphere, land and be retrieved.

At the conference, Liu pointed out the specific positions reserved on the lander and orbiter for scientific payloads.

The deadline for applying to join the cooperation plan is Aug. 31, 2019.

"China has always valued exchanges and cooperation with its international counterparts while promoting deep space exploration and scientific and technological innovation," said Zhang Kejian, head of the CNSA.

China has signed cooperation framework agreements with multiple international space agencies, including the UN Office for Outer Space Affairs, Russia's state space corporation Roscosmos and the European Space Agency.


----------



## JSCh

*China invites world scientists to explore asteroid, comet together*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-18 21:43:32|Editor: zh

BEIJING, April 18 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday unveiled its plan to explore an asteroid and a comet, inviting scientists around the world to participate in the program.

The mission will involve exploring a near-Earth asteroid, named 2016HO3, and a main-belt comet, named 133P, said Liu Jizhong, director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

China has offered to carry scientific instruments developed by other countries on the mission, according to Liu.

He said the mission is still under discussion. According to the current plan, a probe will be sent to fly around asteroid 2016HO3 and then land on it to collect samples.

Then the probe will fly back to the proximity of Earth, and a return capsule will be released to bring the samples back to Earth.

After that, the probe will continue its journey. With the assistance of the gravity of Earth and Mars, it will finally arrive at the main asteroid belt and orbit the comet 133P to explore it.

The whole mission will last about 10 years, according to Liu.

Scientists aim to measure the physical parameters of the asteroid and the comet to get an understanding about their orbit, rotation, shape, size and thermal radiation.

They also want to study their morphology, surface composition and internal structure.

When the asteroid samples are returned, scientists will conduct lab analysis on its physical properties, chemical and mineral components, isotopic composition, structure and age.

They will compare the samples with meteorites, as well as ground-based observation, remote-sensing and in-situ analysis.

Scientists are also interested in the environment of the comet 133P and the potential water and organic materials on it.

Liu said China began to solicit proposals on eight types of scientific instruments to be used in the mission among universities, research organizations and private enterprises both at home and abroad.

Chinese and foreign institutions and scientists are encouraged to jointly propose the schemes and develop the detectors, Liu said.

The instruments include a color camera with an intermediate field of view, thermal emission spectrometer, visible and infrared imaging spectrometer, multispectral camera, detection radar, magnetometer, charged and neutral particle analyzer and dust analyzer, according to Liu.

He said there might be two forms of onboard schemes. One possible scheme is to carry an independent detector on the rocket. After China's main probe enters the orbit, the onboard detector will separate from the rocket and then perform independent tasks. Its mass should not exceed 200 kg.

The other possible option is to let China's main probe carry the onboard detector to the near-Earth asteroid or the main-belt comet and then release it. The detector could either perform independent scientific exploration or coordinate with the main probe.

If the onboard detector does not separate with the main probe, its mass should not exceed 20 kg. If the detector separates from the main probe near the asteroid, its mass should be no more than 80 kg. If it separates from the main probe near the comet, its mass should not exceed 20 kg.

Liu said those interested in participating in the mission could contact the CNSA, and the deadline for the proposals will be August 31, 2019.


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118903313968390144

Andrew Jones@AJ_FI

A CNSA announcement today makes clear that China has approved a very ambitious asteroid/comet mission. It will collect samples from near-Earth asteroid 2016 HO3 & deliver them to Earth then head to main belt comet 133P via Mars flyby. That profile calls for launch in 2022.

11:45 PM - Apr 18, 2019



​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 4月18日 15:23 来自 航爱网牌Android
> 【中国火星飞行器今年有望试飞】4月18日，在中国空间技术研究院主办的月球和深空探测国际学术研讨会上，中国工程院院士、哈尔滨工业大学教授邓宗全披露，我国火星飞行器已在研发之中，今年有望开展飞行试验。未来我国火星飞行器将与探测车空陆并举经略红色星球。火星飞行器可从探测车上起飞，执行环境探测、路径规划等任务。3月28日，美国国家航空航天局宣称其火星飞行器已完成地面测试，我国正在奋起直追。


林晓弈 
April 18th 15:23
[Chinese Mars aircraft is expected to test fly this year]
On April 18, at the International Symposium on Lunar and Deep Space Exploration sponsored by the China Academy of Space Technology, Deng Zongquan, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a professor at Harbin Institute of Technology, disclosed that China's Mars aircraft is under development and is expected to conduct flight tests this year. In the future, China's Mars aircraft will be exploring Mars together with the rover. The Mars aircraft can take off from rover and perform tasks such as environmental detection and path planning. On March 28, the National Aeronautics and Space Administration announced that its Mars aircraft has completed ground testing, and China is trying to catch up.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118903313968390144
> 
> Andrew Jones@AJ_FI
> 
> A CNSA announcement today makes clear that China has approved a very ambitious asteroid/comet mission. It will collect samples from near-Earth asteroid 2016 HO3 & deliver them to Earth then head to main belt comet 133P via Mars flyby. That profile calls for launch in 2022.
> 
> 11:45 PM - Apr 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ​



NOTE: 
NEA is Near earth asteroid, MBC is Main belt comet.
NEA target is 469219 Kamoʻoalewa - Wikipedia


> *469219 Kamoʻoalewa*, provisional designation *2016 HO3*, is a very small asteroid, fast rotator and near-Earth object of the Apollo group, approximately 41 meters (135 feet) in diameter. It is currently the smallest, closest, and most stable (known) quasi-satellite of Earth. The asteroid was discovered by Pan-STARRS at Haleakala Observatory on 27 April 2016. It was named Kamoʻoalewa, a Hawaiian word that refers to an oscillating celestial object.[1]


MBC target is 7968 Elst–Pizarro - Wikipedia


> *Comet Elst–Pizarro* is a body that displays characteristics of both asteroidsand comets,[10] and is the prototype of main-belt comets. Its orbit keeps it within the asteroid belt, yet it displayed a dust tail like a comet while near perihelion in 1996, 2001, and 2007.





> haibaraemily
> 
> 
> 今天 11:00 来自 小米8青春版 潮流旗舰 已编辑
> #2019中国航天日# 继续今天的会，黄江川大佬关于中国接下来小天体探测的规划和进展的报告：
> 
> 图2：我国的小天体探测器有望于2025年前发射；
> 
> 图3：综合考虑成本、成果以及赶超国际水平的愿望，我国的小行星探测任务总体策略是“多目标、多任务、多功能、多阶段”，说白了就是一次任务探测多个天体，完成尽量丰富的探测；
> 
> 图4：第一次任务的目标是先去一颗近地小行星（NEA），完成遥感探测和原位分析，采集样本并返回地球，在飞掠地球的过程中把样本返回舱丢回来，剩下的小分队继续飞掠火星前往主带，再探测一颗主带彗星（MBC）；
> 
> 图5：两个阶段有望完成的科学目标
> 
> 图6：目前选定的两个探测目标：近地小行星2016HO3和主带彗星133P（这部分科学意义的解读可以参考@小龙哈勃 的推送O小龙哈勃），以及可能的科学仪器（注意，还不是最终版！）
> 
> 图7：主要技术难度：1. 微重力 2. 在实际抵达之前对小行星的表面几乎一无所知；
> 
> 图8：我国目前的一些试验和进展；
> 
> 图9：总结和展望







































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Pakistani Aircraft said:


> Quite impressive that China's Space budget has now reached $8 billion in just a few years.
> 
> I have some questions for Chinese members:
> 
> 1. Does China have the equivalent of a NASA Deep Space Network? If no, how does CNSA expect to communicate with its Mars spacecraft.
> 
> 2. Is Yutu 2 mission still ongoing or has it ended?


1. Does China have the equivalent of a NASA Deep Space Network? If no, how does CNSA expect to communicate with its Mars spacecraft.

Chinese Deep Space Network - Wikipedia

For the upcoming Mars exploration mission, China plan to upgrade Kashgar station to 3x35m antenna by 2020.




2. Is Yutu 2 mission still ongoing or has it ended?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-change-4-probe-soft-lands-on-moons-far-side-xinhua.594810/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From CNSA - China National Space Administration website,​


> Announcement of Opportunities for Scientific Payloads and Projects onboard Asteroid Exploration Mission
> 
> Annex1 Technical Specifications of Scientific Payloads for Asteroid Exploration Mission
> 
> Annex2 Formt for Technical Proposal for Scientific Payloads
> 
> Annex3 Format for Scheme Proposal for onboard Projects​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119600403090292737Linkspace@Linkspace_China

April 19, 2019, LinkSpace reusable rocket NewLine Baby had successfully accomplished the second free flight and recycling test. The flight time is 30s, the flight height is 40m. In the second half of the year, we are planning to recycle the rocket at a height of 1km.
97
9:55 PM - Apr 20, 2019


----------



## JSCh

07:34, 21-Apr-2019
*China's LinkSpace successfully launches reusable rocket to a new height*
CGTN's Wu Lei




China's private rocket company LinkSpace successfully launched a reusable rocket in east China's Shandong Province on Friday. The RLV-T5 rocket flew to a height of 40 meters and then safely landed, in 30 seconds.

On March 27, the company finished its first low-altitude launch at a height of 20 meters.

Whenever the term "reusable rocket" is mentioned, people would at once link it to the U.S. giants like SpaceX and Blue Origin. Now, China's LinkSpace is hoping to make its presence felt in the market. 



China's LinkSpace successfully launches reusable rocket prototype. /CGTN Photo

Founded in 2014, LinkSpace is engaged in the development of reusable rockets and liquid rocket engine technology. The RLV-T5 rocket was put into production in May 2018. The 8.1-meter high rocket has a take-off weight of 1.5 tons, and uses five liquid rocket engines in parallel to get off the ground.

Currently, LinkSpace's 20-member team has started the research and development of a sub-orbital reusable rocket named RLV-T6. 

It is expected that the final assembly of the new rocket will be completed by the end of this year. The company's first small commercial rocket, NEWLINE-1, will target the microsatellite launch market and is scheduled to make its maiden flight around 2021.

(Cover: LinkSpace successfully launches reusable rocket RLV-T5, reaching a height of 40 meters in 30 seconds. /CGTN Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China launches new BeiDou satellite*

2019-04-21 09:08:25　Xinhua　Editor : Li Yan

China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 10:41 p.m. Saturday.

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the first BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit.

After in-orbit tests, the satellite will work with 18 other BDS-3 satellites in intermediate circular orbit and one in geosynchronous Earth orbit.

Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BeiDou system, said that the hybrid constellation design, in which three groups of satellites at different orbital regimes work in concert, was an exclusive BDS innovation and the world's first.

It will increase the number of visible satellites in the Asian-Pacific Region, providing better service for the region, Yang said.

The launch was the 302nd flight mission for the Long March series of carrier rockets, and the 100th for the Long March-3B.

So far, a total of four BeiDou test satellites and 44 BDS satellites have been sent to preset orbits via 36 flight missions launched by Long March-3A and Long March-3B carrier rockets.

The launch on Saturday also marked the first launch of the BDS in 2019. This year, about 8-10 BDS satellites are scheduled to be launched, wrapping up launch missions of all BDS-3 satellites in medium Earth orbit.

China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012.

According to Yang, the positioning accuracy of the system has reached 10 meters globally and five meters in the Asia-Pacific Region after the system started to provide global service at the end of last year.

The BDS-3 system is to be completed in 2020. China is also planning to finish building a high precision national comprehensive positioning, navigation, and timing (PNT) system on the basis of the BDS by 2035.

Yang noted that China is willing to share the achievements of the BDS with other countries.

The BDS has been widely used around the world, like building construction in Kuwait, precision agriculture in Myanmar, land survey and mapping in Uganda and warehousing and logistics in Thailand.

The BDS will serve the world and benefit all mankind with more powerful function and better performance, said Yang.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-04-21/detail-ifzhpeef7884881.shtml


----------



## JSCh

*China's Long March-3A rocket series completes its 100th launch*
Updated 09:31, 21-Apr-2019
CGTN




With a Long March-3B rocket putting a Beidou-3 IGSO satellite into orbit on Saturday, China's Long March-3A series completed its 100th launch, becoming the first of its kind in the country.

The rocket blasted off at 22:41 at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

This milestone comes after the Long March carrier rocket series completed its 300th launch on March 10.

*Meet the Ace team of China's carrier rocket family*

The "Ace team," comprising the Long March-3A, 3B, and 3C, have been the launch vehicles for almost every Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO) over the years, setting a record for the shortest time interval of 16 days between two launches.







Infographic by Jie Qiong




Infographic by Jie Qiong




Infographic by Jie Qiong​
The three-staged Long March-3A is a cryogenic liquid rocket with a redesigned third-stage, serving as the basis of Long March-3B, and 3C.

Since its maiden launch on February 8, 1994, the Long March-3A has completed over 70 missions, with a 98-percent success rate

The 3B and 3C rockets were developed to meet the growing demands for heavy-lift launch missions by the global market.

According to Long Yuehao, senior consultant of Long March carrier rocket family in China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the eco-propellent applied on the Long March 3A series' third stage made it able to stand out among its competitors.

Compared to the common N2O4 and UDMH liquid propellant applied on some of the carrier rockets, the propellent fueled by liquid hydrogen and oxygen gives the 3A series the edge of the stronger specific thrust, which means more thrust can be generated per unit of time.

*From 0 to 100*

It took 18 years for the Long March 3A series to complete the 50th launch, and only about seven years to accomplish the 100th, with a success rate up from 96 to 98 percent.





Infographic by Yin Yating​
The annual manufacturing capability of the 3A series has been raised from around three to nine. The time interval between two launches has been shortened from 60 days to 21 days. What's more, the team responsible for the mission has halved from 300 to 150 people thanks to the mature production line and proficient operational flow.

(Top image by Shi Xiao from China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation)


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120110035684618240


----------



## JSCh

> China航天
> 
> 
> 26分钟前
> #2019中国航天日# 【“天行Ⅰ-1”首次水平回收技术验证火箭试飞成功】2019年4月23日上午7时28分，凌空天行 “天行Ⅰ-1”火箭完成首次飞行试验，圆满完成试验载荷任务！“天行Ⅰ-1”火箭是凌空天行公司研制的通用化、可重复使用的火箭运载平台。本次飞行为厦门大学航空航天学院与凌空天行公司基于“天行I-1”共同研制的“嘉庚一号”试验运载火箭。火箭总长8.7m，翼展2.5m，起飞质量3700kg，全程亚轨道飞行，最大飞行速度超过4300km/h。“嘉庚一号”主载荷为厦门大学XTER双乘波体飞行器，同时搭载了西安电子科技大学空间技术学院研制的舱内无线通信系统和临近空间高能粒子探测系统。本次飞行试验成功获取了真实飞行过程中的各项试验数据，圆满完成了客户试验需求。同时也验证了包括地面无线测发控、低成本电气系统等在内的多项关键技术，为后续火箭重复使用技术的研究奠定了坚实的基础。(凌空天行) LChina航天的秒拍视频


China航天 


30 min ago

At 7:28 am on April 23, 2019, Space Transportation Co. completed the first flight test of the "Tianxing I-1" rocket and successfully completed the test load mission! The "Tianxing I-1" rocket is a general-purpose, reusable rocket carrier platform developed by Space Transportation Co. This flight is the "Jia Geng No. 1" experimental launch vehicle jointly developed by Xiamen University Aerospace Academy and Space Transportation Co. based on "Tianxing I-1". The total length of the rocket is 8.7m, the wingspan is 2.5m, the take-off mass is 3700kg, and the whole sub-orbital flight is carried out. The maximum flight speed exceeds 4300km/h. The main load of "Jia Geng No.1" is the XTER(Xiamen Turbine Ejector-Ramjet Combined Cycle) double wave-rider aircraft of Xiamen University. It is also equipped with in-cabin wireless communication system and near-space high-energy particle detection system developed by Xi'an University of Electronic Science and Technology. This flight test successfully obtained the test data of the real flight process and successfully completed the customer test requirements. At the same time, it also verified a number of key technologies including ground wireless measurement and control, low-cost electrical systems, etc., which laid a solid foundation for the subsequent research on rocket re-use technology.

Video link of the test flight launch -> China航天的秒拍视频





















​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120538875527671809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 小米手机
> 今天 16:13 来自 小米9
> 还记得吗？4月1日“爱信不信”发布会，我们说带你的心愿去太空，那可不是愚人节玩笑！
> 今天，小米联合凌空天行成功发射了水平回收技术验证火箭"天行I-1"，并带上50位米粉的心愿卡片一起去宇宙兜风，成功实现了“小米带你去太空”的承诺！
> 
> 仰望星空，更要脚踏实地，探索不止，和小米一起继续前行吧！


*Xiaomi Corp.*
Today 16:13 from Xiaomi 9

Do you remember? On April 1st, at the "Believe it or not" press conference, we said we would take your wishes to space, it is not a April Fool's Day joke!

Today, Xiaomi and the Space Transportation Co. successfully launched the horizontal recovery technology verification rocket "Tianxing I-1", and took the wish card of 50 Xiaomi fans to go for a ride into space, successfully delivered on the promise of "Xiaomi takes you to space"!

Wishing on the stars, you also have to be down-to-earth, to continue exploring, let's move forward together with Xiaomi !




















​


----------



## JSCh

厦门大学 - 问鼎九天，我们也可以 ——我校航空航天学院成功发射“嘉庚一号”带翼回收火箭


> 2019年4月23日凌晨2时，经过18个小时的长途转场和短暂调整，我校航空航天学院科研团队正式出征我国西北部沙漠无人区特种飞行试验发射阵地。上午7时28分，由厦门大学航空航天学院和北京凌空天行科技有限责任公司共同研制的“嘉庚一号”火箭点火升空。火箭全程在大气层内飞行，最大飞行高度26.2km，在指定着陆点成功回收。我校校长助理张建霖代表厦门大学宣布“嘉庚一号”飞行试验圆满成功。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “嘉庚一号”是厦门大学“双一流”重大项目支持的一款新型带翼可回收重复使用火箭，火箭总长8.7m，翼展2.5m，起飞质量3700kg。此次联合飞行试验主要目的是验证一种由厦门大学航空航天学院提出的双乘波前体布局空气动力学性能。此次飞行，火箭将双乘波布局运送到指定高度和速度，完全复现真实的飞行条件并开展空气动力学测试，然后以“带翼水平滑翔+伞降回收”的方式进行整体回收。火箭的整体回收，同步验证了包括地面无线测发控、伞降回收系统、低成本电气系统等在内的多项关键技术，迈出了我国可重复使用火箭技术发展的重要一步。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 本次研制工作时间紧、任务重，从“双一流”校级重大项目立项到成功发射历时仅七个月。航空航天学院与北京凌空天行科技有限责任公司携手联合，成立了重大项目工作团队，精心组织航空、机械、仪器、电气、控制等各学科优秀青年教师协同开展快速迭代论证，选派硕、博士研究生长驻设计场所、生产车间、总装厂房和发射阵地，以史无前例的速度和效率完成了一款新型火箭的研制和发射任务。“嘉庚一号”成功飞行，一是收获了创新，学院有效积累了组织大科学研究的经验；二是锤炼了队伍，团队切实拓展了奋进大工程项目的能力；三是强化了意识，师生们热烈激发了矢志“空天报国”的情怀。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 年仅“4岁”的厦大航空航天学院有着“雄心壮志”。学院始终瞄准国家战略需求和国际学术前沿，谋划关乎未来航空航天技术跨越式发展的前瞻性工程技术研究。2017年6月，学院推动将“民机涡轮基组合动力系统”列为工学部材料与智能制造学科群牵引性发展方向。该研究的目标是助力国家航空发动机技术的发展，提升民航飞机速度到现有速度的五倍以上，实现两小时内的全球直达，彻底改变世界航空格局和人类交通文明。本次“嘉庚一号”成功飞行并演示验证双乘波布局的气动性能，是该项目达成的一个重要里程碑节点，对推动我校工学部“双一流”项目建设具有重要意义，也为航空航天学院今后承担更加重大的工程技术项目奠定了坚实基础。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “嘉庚一号”带翼火箭飞行试验还同时搭载了西安电子科技大学空间科学与技术学院研制的8台新技术验证载荷和2台科学实验载荷，开展了相关科学试验研究。
> 
> （航空航天学院）


*Xiamen University - Reach for space, we can do it -- our school aerospace academy successfully launched "Jia Geng No. 1" winged recoverable rocket*

At 2 o'clock on the morning of April 23, 2019, after 18 hours of long-distance transit and short-term rest, the research team of the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics of our school officially went to the special flight test launching area in the unmanned desert of northwestern China. At 7:28 in the morning, the "Jia Geng No. 1" rocket jointly developed by Xiamen University Aerospace Academy and Beijing Space Transportaion Technology Co., Ltd. was ignited. The rocket flies through the atmosphere with a maximum flight altitude of 26.2km and is successfully recovered at the designated landing site. On behalf of Xiamen University, Zhang Jianlin, assistant to the principal of our school, announced the successful completion of the “Jia Geng No. 1” flight test.

“Jia Geng No.1” is a new type of winged recoverable rocket supported by Xiamen University’s “Double First Class” major project. The total length of the rocket is 8.7m, the wingspan is 2.5m, and the takeoff mass is 3700kg. The main purpose of this joint flight test is to verify the aerodynamic performance of the front-body double wave-rider layout proposed by the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics of Xiamen University. In this flight, the rocket transports the double wave-rider layout to the specified altitude and speed, fully reproduces the real flight conditions and performed aerodynamic tests, and then fully recovers as a whole with "winged horizontal gliding + parachute recovery". The full recovery of the rocket, had simultaneously verified a number of key technologies including ground wireless TT&C(telemetry, tracking, and command), parachute recovery system, low-cost electrical systems, etc., has taken an important step in the development of China's reusable rocket technology.

...

.. In June 2017, the college promoted the “civil turbine-based combined cycle power system” as the lead development direction of the materials and intelligent manufacturing disciplines of the Faculty of Engineering. The goal of the research is to help the development of national aero-engine technology, increase the speed of civil aviation aircraft to more than five times the current speed, achieve global direct access within two hours, and completely change the world aviation structure and human transportation civilization. The successful flight of "Jia Geng No.1" and demonstration of the aerodynamic performance of the double wave-rider layout is an important milestone for the project. It is of great significance to promote the “Double-Class” project of the School of Engineering of our school, and also lays a solid foundation for the Aerospace Academy to undertake more important engineering and technical projects in the future.

The "Jia Geng-1" winged rocket flight test also carried 8 new technology verification loads and 2 scientific experimental loads developed by the School of Space Science and Technology of Xidian University, and has conducted related scientific experiments.

(Aerospace Academy)


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Chinese university launches reusable rocket*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-23 22:07:16|Editor: Li Xia

XIAMEN, April 23 (Xinhua) -- China's Xiamen University launched and recovered its first rocket Tuesday, in northwest China's desert.

The Jiageng-I rocket, jointly developed by Xiamen University and Beijing-based company Space Transportation, has a total length of 8.7 meters, a wingspan of 2.5 meters and a take-off mass of 3,700 kg.

The reusable rocket traveled at a maximum altitude of 26.2 km and was recovered at the designated landing site.

The joint flight was to test the performance of the dual waverider forebody configuration designed by the university's School of Aeronautics and Astronautics, and to verify the rocket recovery and reuse technology.

The dual waverider forebody configuration, an aerodynamic system for hypersonic airplanes, is installed at the nosecone of the rocket to test its performance in real flight conditions.

The test was part of the university's project to try to quintuple the current speed of civil aircraft to achieve global direct access within two hours.

The flight is "an important milestone towards the ultimate goal of the project," said the university's official WeChat account.

Located in east China's Fujian Province, Xiamen University is one of the earliest Chinese universities to conduct aviation studies.

Space Transportation Co. is a launcher manufacturer aiming to develop reusable rockets for small payloads and provide low-cost and reliable space transportation services for its clients.


----------



## JSCh

*Testing complete on core module of new space station*
By Liu Yang Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/23 21:28:40



Taikonauts Jing Haipeng (R) and Chen Dong have a training in the space lab Tiangong-2 on Aug. 28, 2015. (Xinhua/Huang Siyu)

China's manned space program has taken another step forward after authorities revealed on Tuesday that the Tianhe, the core module of the country's upcoming space station, has completed testing, including a vacuum heat test and will soon advance to the flight modeling stage, a day before the country's fourth aerospace day. 

China's new space station, codenamed Tiangong, is designed to be in service for 10 years, which could be extended through repair and renovation works according to specific needs. Its designed capacity is for three astronauts, and it can accommodate up to six for short periods during personnel rotation, providing a long-term orbiting space lab for China.

The Tiangong will consist of the core module Tianhe, the Wentian lab capsule I and the Mentian lab capsule II, each weighing 20 tons. 

According to a video clip played at the event to mark aerospace day, the Wentian and Mengtian prototype capsules are now being assembled. 

The video also shows that the Long March-5B carrier rocket will blast off on its maiden flight in the first half of the 2020. 

Primary selection for the third group of astronauts is over, and the spacesuit for spacewalks is also in production, shows the video. 

So far, China has sent 12 spaceships into space as well as two space labs, the Tiangong-1 and Tiangong 2. 

China is scheduled to complete construction of the space station around 2022. In June, the China Manned Space Engineering Office will work with the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs to complete the application for China's space station and to launch a number of cooperation projects, the Xinhua News Agency reported in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Space Day 2019 recent achievements video*


Andrew Jones
Published on Apr 23, 2019

Video released by Chinese social media account Our Space to mark the 2019 China Space Day on April 24, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Pools of water inside a gamma ray observatory’s central building detect particles from air showers.
INSTITUTE OF HIGH ENERGY PHYSICS/CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES

*China’s ambitious telescopes rise in the thin air of the Tibetan Plateau*
By Dennis Normile Apr. 25, 2019 , 2:00 PM

DAOCHENG COUNTY IN CHINA—"I've seen people faint here," warns physicist He Huihai as he deplanes at Daocheng Yading Airport, the world's highest at 4411 meters above sea level. Many of his colleagues at the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) in Beijing take a day to acclimate before resuming work on the Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO), an ambitious new observatory here on the eastern edge of the Tibetan Plateau.

Although troublesome for humans, the thin air is exactly what makes Tibet good for observing the staggeringly energetic photons that crash into Earth from unidentified objects across the universe. After 3 years of construction, LHAASO is nearly finished and begins observations on 26 April.

LHAASO is just the first in a batch of observatories taking shape across the Tibetan Plateau, which might one day rival the high, dry, Atacama Desert in Chile as a home for premier observatories. IHEP's Ali CMB Polarization Telescope (AliCPT), under construction in the plateau's west, will start its hunt for signs of primordial gravitational waves next year. This year, the National Space Science Center will begin to build the Daocheng Solar Radio Telescope (DSRT), which will study the sun's violent outbursts. And the National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC) in Beijing is studying sites on the northwestern rim of the plateau for a 12-meter Large Optical-Infrared Telescope (LOT), larger than any existing telescope.

Astronomers have long recognized the potential of the Tibetan Plateau, which has the highest average elevation of any region on Earth. In 1990, IHEP established a small cosmic ray observatory near Lhasa at 4300 meters. Since 2010, NAOC's Ali Observatory, at 5100 meters, has hosted several small telescopes. But the scientific building boom accelerated after the four new observatories won funding under China's latest Five-Year Plan, covering 2016 to 2020, as part of the nation's efforts to boost basic research. New roads and airports, built as part of China's controversial effort to tie Tibet more closely to the nation, are also encouraging astronomers to come.

Now, the country's biggest optical telescope is a 4-meter facility near Beijing that has not lived up to expectations. The LOT, in contrast, would be one of the most powerful telescopes on Earth. A dispute over its design has delayed progress, but once NAOC settles on a site it hopes to move forward, says NAOC Vice President Xue Suijian. Such an instrument would allow China's astronomers to join the hunt for exoplanets, study the evolution of galaxies, and watch for optical counterparts to gravitational waves, he says.


...

--> China’s ambitious telescopes rise in the thin air of the Tibetan Plateau | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Observatory searches for gamma rays*
By WANG XIAOYU | China Daily | Updated: 2019-04-27 07:47
















The Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory, or LHAASO. MUKESH MOHANAN/CHINA DAILY

A giant observatory in Sichuan province-designed to detect high-energy gamma rays with the utmost sensitivity and accuracy-launched its first set of detectors on Friday, complementing concerted global efforts to decode the origin of cosmic rays.

Set high on Haizi Mountain, the 136-hectare Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory will consist of more than 6,300 detectors, an array of 12 Cherenkov telescopes and three water ponds containing 3,000 detecting units, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

As its initial operation unfolds, about one-fourth of the full-scale detector and telescope arrays-which were completed in February-will be deployed to begin intercepting gamma rays and collecting data, while the remaining construction is expected to conclude in 2021, according to Cao Zhen, the observatory's chief scientist and a researcher with the Institute of High Energy Physics at the academy.

One highlight of the latest installation is the 2.25-hectare water pond with a 900-unit Cherenkov Detector Array, Cao said.

"The sky-surveying sensitivity of this water pond has surpassed the most advanced installation in this field in other countries by 30 percent."

As the construction is expected to wrap up in two years, the whole set of three water ponds will be able to scan over 60 percent of the sky each day, unaffected by the light of the sun, moon, stars or weather changes, thus ensuring round-the-clock, comprehensive observations, the academy said.

"Compared to the other domestic observatory intended to capture high-energy gamma rays, known as the ARGO-YBJ International Observatory in the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, the new observatory's sensitivity will surpass that by 56 times when it's fully complete," Cao said.

The origin of cosmic rays has puzzled scientists for a century, and cracking this mystery by capturing and analyzing high-energy gamma rays, believed to be produced alongside cosmic rays, has emerged as a viable and promising method in recent years.

Benedetto D'Ettorre Piazzoli, former vice-president of the National Institute of Nuclear Physics in Italy, said the observatory's dense detector arrays, coupled with effective calibration and control, will yield revealing data.

"The energy ranges these different detectors are capable of spotting will overlap in such a way that would help scientists to better calibrate and gain more accurate data," he said. "It's a key merit of this observatory."

Masahiro Teshima, director of the Max Planck Institute of Physics in Munich, Germany, also said accuracy is the lifeblood of studies in physics. "Given the Cherenkov Detector Array's capability to measure precisely the gamma rays of very high energy from the universe, the massive data will complement experiments and research on gamma rays in other parts of the world."​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Slides about Long March-11M, which is the sea launch version of LM-11.
> source: jingyan66@9ifly.cn.


​22:47, 27-Apr-2019
*China’s first seaborne rocket launch set in June*
By Gong Zhe



China's first seaborne rocket launch is scheduled for June 2019. The Long Match-11 carrier rocket will blast off from the sea, sending satellites into the Earth's orbit, reported Jilin Network Television.



Rocket models in Chang Guang Satellite Science Museum. / Photo via JLNTV

The satellites were independently developed by Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd, which, up until now, has successfully launched 12 Jilin-1 satellites into space. “All those satellites function properly,” said Jia Hongguang, deputy manager of this technology company.

China will achieve a breakthrough in the seaborne launch this year. “We will launch 20 more satellites by the end of this year. And there will be up to 32 satellites in space by that time,” said Jia.

It is reported that the seaborne launch plan was modified from a colossal vessel. Compared with the land launch, the seaborne launch can be more flexible and safer.

If it succeeds, the seaborne launch technology will also be used for Belt and Road countries.

(Top image via JLNTV)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China and Pakistan sign space exploration agreement*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/28 23:07:58

China and Pakistan signed a cooperation agreement on manned space missions, marking the cooperation between the two countries in space exploration entering a new phase, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Sunday.

CNSA Director Hao Chun and Chairman of the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO,) Amer Nadeem, signed the agreement Saturday in Beijing, according to a statement on the CNSA WeChat account.

The space agreement will serve as a high-level foundation for cooperation from both sides in space science and exploration.

Both nations will conduct scientific and technological experiments, astronaut training, along with manned space applications and achievement transformation, said the CNSA statement.

CNSA and SUPARCO will establish a China-Pakistan space committee chaired by top officials from both sides to address future collaborative issues.

Last year, China sent two Pakistan satellites into orbit, blasting off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China.

The PRSS-1, Pakistan's first optical remote sensing satellite, and the PakTES-1A, a smaller observation craft, were both lifted into space by China's Long March-2C carrier rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China private rocket firm signs 100-mln-yuan contracts with UK, Italian counterparts*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-26 21:50:41|Editor: mingmei

HANGZHOU, April 26 (Xinhua) -- China's private rocket company Land Space Technology Corporation Ltd. signed contracts with UK's Open Cosmos and Italy's D-Orbit Thursday, totaling over 100 million yuan (14.8 million U.S. dollars).

The Hangzhou-based company will seek cooperation with the two overseas launch service and mission management providers in the launch of CubSat, a miniaturized satellite for space research and in-orbit delivery, according to Land Space.

Land Space's strength in technology and its strong team give Open Cosmos confidence in our cooperation, said Tristan Laurent, vice president of Open Cosmos.

Land Space, focusing on liquid-fuel rocket engines and low-cost commercial launch vehicles, has also sought business partners in the Middle East, North Africa, Europe and plans to launch Zhuque-2, a liquid-fueled medium lift carrier rocket, in 2020.

The Chinese government encourages the participation of private enterprises in the space industry. The country now has more than 60 private companies in the commercial space industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> NOTE:
> NEA is Near earth asteroid, MBC is Main belt comet.
> NEA target is 469219 Kamoʻoalewa - Wikipedia
> ​MBC target is 7968 Elst–Pizarro - Wikipedia
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


NEWS | 30 APRIL 2019
*China plans mission to Earth’s pet asteroid | Nature*
Spacecraft will return samples to Earth and be open to researchers around the world.
*



*​China’s space agency wants to send a craft to a rock that loops around Earth.Credit: Xinhua/eyevine

China has set its sights on deep space. The China National Space Administration (CNSA) is planning a robotic mission that would return samples from an asteroid and visit a comet — and it has invited international researchers to take part.

The ten-year mission, which has yet to be formally approved by the government, could launch from 2024, CNSA’s international cooperation manager Yang Ruihong told _Nature_.

Japan and the United States both currently have spacecraft orbiting asteroids and, in 2010, Japan’s Hayabusa mission became the first to bring samples of asteroid material back to Earth.

The CNSA wants to encourage foreign research institutions to propose scientific payloads that could fly on its mission — either developed independently or in collaboration with Chinese partners, according to details published by the agency on 19 April.




The asteroid mission would put a probe on the rock 2016 HO3, and would later return to Earth’s orbit and drop a sample-containing capsule back to the ground. The small asteroid — also known as Kamo‘oalewa, a Hawaiian name that refers to an oscillating celestial object — is thought to be less than 100 metres across and was discovered in 2016. It is classed as a quasi-satellite: it loops constantly around Earth, but is too far away to be considered a normal satellite (see ‘Earth’s pet rock’). The maximum distance from Earth to HO3 is around 100 times the distance to the Moon.

After visiting HO3, the Chinese craft would undertake a seven-year journey beyond Mars, to the Solar System’s asteroid belt. There, it would study the comet 133P/Elst–Pizarro, which is sometimes also classified as an asteroid because of its location. However, like a comet, 133P releases dust and gas to create a ‘tail’.

The mission aims to find clues about the formation and evolution of small bodies in the Solar System and their interaction with the solar wind. It also intends to compare their compositions with those of material on Earth, to illuminate the origins of life on our planet, says the CNSA.

In February, Japanese spacecraft Hayabusa2 touched down on the surface of asteroid Ryugu to collect a sample that it hopes to return next year. Meanwhile, NASA’s OSIRIS-REx is making a detailed study of a smaller target, the asteroid Bennu, before attempting to collect a sample in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

14:58, 02-May-2019
*What’s it like to work in isolated space for 200 days?*
By Zhao Yunfei, Meng Mingwei

Yi Zhihao, 28, still sometimes gets emotional when thinking about his volunteering experience living in a self-contained lab in early 2018.

"It's incredible, I really did not expect to be able to make it for 200 days," Yi said.

His group, along with another one, broke a world record by working rotations at a bio-regenerative life support system in Beihang University in Beijing for a combined 370 days.

Yuegong-1 is a simulated space lab, designed to observe how animals, plants, and micro-organisms can co-exist in a lunar environment. The volunteers planted crops and managed waste according to a recycling system. Only two percent of the supplies came from outside.

For Yi and his team, everything took place in the 150-square-meter lab, from making traditional mooncakes to throwing a birthday party.



The physical and mental states of volunteers were closely watched. /Photo via Beihang University

Yi specialized in agriculture. His education background qualified him for this interdisciplinary project.

"I never thought that my major somehow correlated with a space program. I wanted to do something for my country, that's why I was strongly motivated," Yi said.

China plans to send astronauts to the Moon by 2036. The drills in Yuegong-1 provided the scientific support needed for such a mission.

"The lunar base project gives us a better understanding of what it's like to live and conduct explorations on the Moon over a longer period of time. We'll also need this kind of system if we go to Mars," said Wang Jun from the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Thirty student researchers committed to the Yuegong-1 project, as more and more young people are interested in China's space industry.



A group of four volunteers lived in a self-contained cabin for 200 days in Beijing. /Photo via Beihang University

"Young people dream big, and they are ambitious. They are not afraid of making mistakes. I have confidence in China's space exploration career," said Yuegong-1's chief designer Liu Hong.

"If we want to reach the top globally, we must have a global vision. We should conduct more international projects to broaden our horizons," Yi stated.

More has to be done, as the space lab program should anticipate many more of the conditions that outer space has to offer. The Yuegong-1 team was awarded last month a May Fourth outstanding group medal by the Central Committee of the Communist Youth League of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Private firms race to build carrier rockets*
> By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-16 07:21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbola-1S, i-Space's carrier rocket, awaits its launch in April. [Photo/China Daily]
> ​The research and development of carrier rockets is a major sign of a space-faring nation's capability and had been long dominated by government-backed giants around the world.
> 
> However, in the wake of emerging business opportunities, the United States and China have realized that it is necessary to introduce new players to stimulate innovation and competition and to fill in market gaps left by established contractors.
> 
> As an important part of his endeavor to strengthen China's space industry, President Xi Jinping has requested that the long insulated industry should open its doors to private enterprises and take advantage of their participation to boost sustainable growth.
> 
> Meanwhile, several government departments have published policies and guidelines that encourage private businesses to take part in space-related businesses.
> 
> As a result, nearly 10 private rocket firms have been launched in China over the past three years.
> 
> Among them, i-Space and OneSpace Technology, two startups based in Beijing, have taken leading positions, as each has launched a test rocket developed on their own to verify their designs and equipment.
> 
> The two have made it clear that they have no intention of grabbing government-funded missions from State-owned space giants, namely China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp and China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, but aspire to satiate the huge demand in launch service from newly founded satellite companies, most of which also are privately owned.
> 
> They are now focused on assembling new prototypes for further tests and striving to develop mass-production models that are expected to fulfill commercial contracts.
> 
> Xie Fang, a senior designer at i-Space, said the company plans to lift a Hyperbola-1Z experimental rocket in the coming months at a national space launch center, which he declined to name.
> 
> The mission is mainly tasked with demonstrating technologies for the Hyperbola-1, i-Space's first mass-production carrier rocket.
> 
> He said the Hyperbola-1Z will conduct a flight to an altitude of about 150 kilometers before placing a retrievable mini satellite into orbit.
> 
> The mission will mark the first time a privately developed rocket is launched from a national space facility, as opposed to previous launches that used non-space testing fields, he said.
> 
> Xie said Hyperbola-1 will have its debut flight in the first half of 2019.
> 
> It will have a diameter of 1.4 m, a length of 20 m and a liftoff weight of 31 metric tons.
> 
> The rocket will be able to transport a 300-kilogram satellite into a low-Earth orbit or a 100-kg satellite into a sun-synchronous orbit.
> 
> He noted that four launches of Hyperbola-1 rockets are scheduled in 2019 to lift clients' satellites.
> 
> His company has also begun to design the Hyperbola-3, a larger type rocket with nine 15-ton-thrust, liquid-propellant engines, and plans to launch it as early as 2020, Xie said.
> 
> In late June, i-Space announced it has received an investment of 600 million yuan ($90 million) from more than 10 domestic funds and venture capital.
> 
> OneSpace, headquartered near i-Space, is probably the most talked about firm in the media compared to its peers, thanks to its high-profile founder Shu Chang.
> 
> It has been preparing for the first mission of its OS-M1, a 19-m, solid-propellant rocket which OneSpace has pinned high hopes of attracting launch contracts for small satellites.
> 
> The company has garnered total investment of nearly 500 million yuan from domestic agencies and plans for an annual manufacturing capacity of around 50 rockets in 2020.
> 
> In addition to the two that have had launches, another heavyweight player, Land-Space, which is also a space industry startup in Beijing, has published a plan to build "the largest and most powerful carrier rocket designed and built by a Chinese private rocket company".
> 
> It expects to make its debut flight in 2020.
> 
> The company said in a statement sent to China Daily that the design of the ZQ 2, a 48.8-m, liquid-propellant rocket, was completed in June and construction of the rocket's key components has begun.
> 
> It said the rocket will go through a series of ground tests before the end of 2019 and if everything goes well in accordance with its schedule, ZQ 2 will conduct its maiden flight in 2020.
> 
> The ZQ 2 will have a diameter of 3.35 m, the same as most of China's Long March-series rockets, and a weight of 216 tons.
> 
> With a liftoff mass of 268 tons, it will be capable of placing a 2-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit 500 kilometers above the Earth or a 4-ton spacecraft to a low-Earth orbit with an altitude of 200 km.
> 
> Zhang Changwu, founder and CEO of LandSpace, said that upon its completion, the ZQ 2 will become the biggest and mightiest carrier rocket that has been developed by a Chinese private enterprise.
> 
> "The participation of private firms will substantially reduce the launch cost and help to boost the commercialization of the entire space industry," said Wu Zhijian, director-general of China Space Foundation.
> 
> He said private players with creativity and technology are crucial to achieving the nation's goal of building a strong space power.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124428472628260869


​


LaunchStuff@LaunchStuff

While we're on the topic of Interstellar ________: In a recent article the VP of Interstellar Glory (iSpace) has said that their 4 stage solid fuel rocket, Hyperbola-1, will be heading to the launch site in late May. It will be carrying 7 payloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

08 MAY 2019
*Scientists confirm ancient Chinese astronomical observations*
Galaxy cluster nebula one of the earliest things recorded outside the solar system. Andrew Masterson reports.



The text, dating from 48BCE, recording the glow in a particular spot in the night sky.
ÖTTGENS, ET AL

Scientists have repeated observations made almost 2070 years ago by Chinese astronomers, confirming one of the earliest ever discoveries of an event occurring beyond the solar system.

In 48BCE, the Chinese sky-watchers recorded a bright glow in a particular part of the night sky.

Now a team of researchers led by astrophysicist Fabian Göttgens from the University of Göttingen in Germany have shown that the observations related to a nova – an explosion of hydrogen on the surface of a star, located in a global cluster known as Messier 22.

The cluster, one of at least 150 thus far identified in the Milky Way, is a tightly packed group of stars located close to the galaxy’s centre, some 10,600 light-years from Earth. It is sometimes called the Sagittarius Cluster.

Göttgens and colleague used the Multi Unit Spectroscopic Explorer (_MUSE_)

instrument attached to the Very Large Telescope at the European Southern Observatory of the European Southern Observatory in Chile to study Messier 22.

They discovered the remains of a nova, now a red nebula of hydrogen and other gases, with a diameter roughly 8000 times the distance between the Earth and the sun.

“The position and brightness of the remains match an entry from 48 BC in an ancient collection of observations by Chinese astronomers,” says Göttgens.

“They probably saw the original nova in the same place.”

The research is soon to be published in the journal _Astronomy & Astrophysics_. A version_ is available on the preprint server arXiv._




_ANDREW MASTERSON is editor of Cosmos.

_
Scientists confirm ancient Chinese astronomical observations | Cosmos


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 22:47, 27-Apr-2019
> *China’s first seaborne rocket launch set in June*
> By Gong Zhe
> 
> 
> 
> China's first seaborne rocket launch is scheduled for June 2019. The Long Match-11 carrier rocket will blast off from the sea, sending satellites into the Earth's orbit, reported Jilin Network Television.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket models in Chang Guang Satellite Science Museum. / Photo via JLNTV
> 
> The satellites were independently developed by Chang Guang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd, which, up until now, has successfully launched 12 Jilin-1 satellites into space. “All those satellites function properly,” said Jia Hongguang, deputy manager of this technology company.
> 
> China will achieve a breakthrough in the seaborne launch this year. “We will launch 20 more satellites by the end of this year. And there will be up to 32 satellites in space by that time,” said Jia.
> 
> It is reported that the seaborne launch plan was modified from a colossal vessel. Compared with the land launch, the seaborne launch can be more flexible and safer.
> 
> If it succeeds, the seaborne launch technology will also be used for Belt and Road countries.
> 
> (Top image via JLNTV)





> China航天
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5月7日 13:50
> 今天7时17分， “吉林一号”高分03A星出征仪式在长光卫星技术有限公司航天信息产业园举行。据了解，“吉林一号”高分03A星将6月份择期在海上发射，此次发射将是中国首次卫星海上发射。发射成功后，“吉林一号”高分03A星将与此前发射的12颗“吉林一号”卫星组网，为林业、农业、草原、海洋、资源、环境等行业用户提供更加丰富的遥感数据和产品服务。“吉林一号”高分03A星是由长光卫星技术有限公司自主研发的新一代光学遥感卫星，分辨率1m、幅宽17km、重量仅为42kg、轨道高度579km，具有低成本、轻量化、短周期的特点O网页链接


*China航天*
May 7 at 13:50

At 7:17 today, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite rolled-off ceremony was held in the Aerospace Information Industry Park of Changguang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd. It is understood that the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will be launched at sea in June, and the launch will be China's first satellite sea-launch. After the successful launch, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will network with the existing 12 Jilin-1 satellites previously launched to provide richer remote sensing data and product services for industrial users in forestry, agriculture, grassland, ocean, resources and environment. Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite is a new generation of optical remote sensing satellite independently developed by Changguang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd. with a resolution of 1m, a swath width of 17km, a weight of only 42kg and a orbit height of 579km. It has characteristic of low cost, light weight and short revisit period.


----------



## JSCh

> *航天科技一院研制的我国首件5米直径共底结构贮箱下线*
> 来源：中国航天报 日期：2019年05月09日​前不久，我国首件5米直径共底结构贮箱在中国航天科技集团有限公司一院211厂天津火箭公司成功下线。
> 
> 共底贮箱的外表看起来是一个贮箱，而内部通过特殊的共底结构将贮箱分成两个内腔，分别贮存不同的推进剂，相当于两个贮箱。它能够有效减轻贮箱结构重量，具有体积大等特点，能够有效提高火箭运载能力。（徐婷婷/文 蒙丹阳/摄）


*China's first 5m diameter common bulkhead structure tank developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Institute*
Source: China Aerospace News
Date: May 09, 2019

Not long ago, China's first 5 m diameter common bulkhead structure tank was successfully launched in Tianjin Rocket Company, the 211 factory of China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Co., Ltd.

The appearance of the common bottom tank seem to be one single tank, but the interior is divided into two chambers by a special common bulkhead structure, which respectively store different propellants, equivalent to two tanks. It can effectively reduce the weight of the tank structure and has the characteristics of large volume, which can effectively improve the rocket carrying capacity. (Xu Tingting / Wen Meng Danyang / photo)


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092393975422615552




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125503390321119235


----------



## JSCh

From weibo user,


> STS-001
> 
> 
> 今天 18:23 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> YF480样机似乎下线了！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #长征九号#


*STS-001*
Today 18:23 from Weibo 

The YF480 prototype seems to launched offline! #CZ-9#


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *LandSpace successfully tests rocket generator*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/26 22:23:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LandSpace's ZQ-1 fails to reach its target orbit due to technical issues after a July 2018 launch. Photo: VCG
> 
> LandSpace, a Chinese private-sector aerospace enterprise, conducted a successful test of the semi-system generator called TQ-12 on Monday, laying the foundation for its whole-system generator test in the first half of 2019 and the launch of its first liquid oxygen methane rocket in 2020.
> 
> The generator was developed independently by the company and it is also a critical component of the design of the second liquid propellant carrier rocket called ZQ-2, according to a report by xinhuanet.com in July 2018, citing company Chief Technology Officer Kang Yonglai.
> 
> The cost-effectiveness and practicability of the liquid oxygen methane generator will radically alter the aerospace industry in China, according to Kang.
> 
> The first rocket, called ZQ-1, was launched in 2018 but failed to reach its target orbit due to technical issues.
> 
> The Chinese government is encouraging private capital to take part in the aerospace sector. LandSpace, one of the pioneers, is sometimes likened to the US' SpaceX.
> 
> "It is not appropriate to compare LandSpace with SpaceX, due to the different development path taken by Chinese private-sector aerospace companies," Huang Zhicheng, an expert of space technology, told the Global Times.


*THE ASSEMBLY OF “TIANQUE” ( TQ-12) 80T-THRUST-LEVEL LOX+LCH4，INDEPENDENTLY DEVELOPED BY LANDSPACE, W*
LANDSPACE 2019-05-15

The assembly of “TQ-12” 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE, independently developed by LandSpace, was completed in the intelligent manufacturing factory of LandSpace’s Huzhou Branch recently.

“TQ-12” adopts both the design concept of modular and integration:

To improve the universality and extendibility
To optimize assembly processes of LRE
To shorten assembly cycle
To reduce the quantity of assembly components
To lower the cost and increase the use maintenance
In the development process of LRE fully adopted advanced manufacturing technology, like the 3D printing, laser welding and digital tube bending and system to efficiently improve the pipeline assembly quality and shorten the assembly cycle.

Up to now, the various components of “TQ-12” 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE engine has been validated by cold-state experiment, extrusion heat experiment as well as power-pack test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*LANDSPACE SUCCESSFULLY CONDUCTED THE FULL SYSTEM HOT FIRING FOR“TQ-12”, THE FIRST 80T-THRUST-LEVEL L*
LANDSPACE 2019-05-18

The full system hot firing for “TQ-12”, the first 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE in China, was successfully conducted in Huzhou Intelligent Manufacturing Factory of LandSpace. “TQ-12”, as the world’s third model of LOX+LCH4 LRE, is developed independently by LandSpace.

“TQ-12” engine has been carried out four times hot firing test runs in this week, with the longest run-time about 20 seconds. The stable and rapid initial start and shutting down of the engine, along with relative appropriate parameters in test run period, manifests that the performance of the engine meets the qualifications.




As the highest thrust level of bipropellant cryogenic LRE in China, the highlights of "TQ-12” rocket engine includes non-toxic, high-reliability, high-performance, low-cost, easy-operation and reusability, which is the evolution direction of the main rocket engine. The success of the test run demonstrates that Chinese private launch vehicle company, LandSpace has owned all of key technologies for the development of 100t thrust level LRE. 




“TQ-12” engine is designed with a sea level thrust of 67t and a sea level vacuum thrust of 76t as well as vacuum thrust 80t. The General Manager of LandSpace’s propulsion system department Ge Minghe stated that this engine’s thrust level could cover the single propulsion system of small launch vehicles up to middle launch vehicles and even to heavy launch vehicles. Those features decided its giant commercial prospects.

“TQ-12 “ has completed several critical tests, including gas generator test run, thrust chamber with short nozzle configuration test run, power-pack test since the development of “TQ-12” engine in 2017. The full system hot firing for TQ-12 was successfully conducted, marking the significant breakthrough for China private launch vehicle company on the high thrust level LRE, successfully verifying closed-loop of design, R&D, manufacturing, production, assembly and test process of high thrust level LRE.

LandSpace publicly released its technological roadmap of the ‘80t+10t’ Liquid Oxygen and Liquid Methane rocket propulsion system in July of 2018. “ZQ-12” 80t engine will be used in the first and second stage of ZQ-2 launcher and 10t engine in the third stage of ZQ series liquid propellant launch vehicles. This roadmap covers the full liquid methane launch vehicle family, such as rockets from small to large and even to heavy rockets by parallel combination of two types of engines. The successful run test of full system hot firing for TQ-12 demonstrates the comprehensive mastery of the development capability and the cover of thrust level gap from 10t to 100t LOX+LCH4 LRE for LandSpace.

TQ-12 engine is the third model of high thrust level liquid oxygen and liquid methane rocket engine in the world, following another 2 models of LOX+LCH4 engines, the US SpaceX’s Raptor engine and the Blue-origin’s BE-4 engine.

As the first private company in China that has completed the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE, LandSpace is the third company in the world to master the key technology of high thrust level LRE. In addition, the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust -level LOX+LCH4 LRE not only indicates the breakthroughs in key technology fields for LandSpace, but also plays the role for the powerful supplement to Chinese space industry and contribution for the Chinese capability access to Space in real action, announced by LandSpace’s CEO, Roger Zhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pepsi Cola

JSCh said:


> *LANDSPACE SUCCESSFULLY CONDUCTED THE FULL SYSTEM HOT FIRING FOR“TQ-12”, THE FIRST 80T-THRUST-LEVEL L*
> LANDSPACE 2019-05-18
> 
> The full system hot firing for “TQ-12”, the first 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE in China, was successfully conducted in Huzhou Intelligent Manufacturing Factory of LandSpace. “TQ-12”, as the world’s third model of LOX+LCH4 LRE, is developed independently by LandSpace.
> 
> “TQ-12” engine has been carried out four times hot firing test runs in this week, with the longest run-time about 20 seconds. The stable and rapid initial start and shutting down of the engine, along with relative appropriate parameters in test run period, manifests that the performance of the engine meets the qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the highest thrust level of bipropellant cryogenic LRE in China, the highlights of "TQ-12” rocket engine includes non-toxic, high-reliability, high-performance, low-cost, easy-operation and reusability, which is the evolution direction of the main rocket engine. The success of the test run demonstrates that Chinese private launch vehicle company, LandSpace has owned all of key technologies for the development of 100t thrust level LRE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “TQ-12” engine is designed with a sea level thrust of 67t and a sea level vacuum thrust of 76t as well as vacuum thrust 80t. The General Manager of LandSpace’s propulsion system department Ge Minghe stated that this engine’s thrust level could cover the single propulsion system of small launch vehicles up to middle launch vehicles and even to heavy launch vehicles. Those features decided its giant commercial prospects.
> 
> “TQ-12 “ has completed several critical tests, including gas generator test run, thrust chamber with short nozzle configuration test run, power-pack test since the development of “TQ-12” engine in 2017. The full system hot firing for TQ-12 was successfully conducted, marking the significant breakthrough for China private launch vehicle company on the high thrust level LRE, successfully verifying closed-loop of design, R&D, manufacturing, production, assembly and test process of high thrust level LRE.
> 
> LandSpace publicly released its technological roadmap of the ‘80t+10t’ Liquid Oxygen and Liquid Methane rocket propulsion system in July of 2018. “ZQ-12” 80t engine will be used in the first and second stage of ZQ-2 launcher and 10t engine in the third stage of ZQ series liquid propellant launch vehicles. This roadmap covers the full liquid methane launch vehicle family, such as rockets from small to large and even to heavy rockets by parallel combination of two types of engines. The successful run test of full system hot firing for TQ-12 demonstrates the comprehensive mastery of the development capability and the cover of thrust level gap from 10t to 100t LOX+LCH4 LRE for LandSpace.
> 
> TQ-12 engine is the third model of high thrust level liquid oxygen and liquid methane rocket engine in the world, following another 2 models of LOX+LCH4 engines, the US SpaceX’s Raptor engine and the Blue-origin’s BE-4 engine.
> 
> As the first private company in China that has completed the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE, LandSpace is the third company in the world to master the key technology of high thrust level LRE. In addition, the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust -level LOX+LCH4 LRE not only indicates the breakthroughs in key technology fields for LandSpace, but also plays the role for the powerful supplement to Chinese space industry and contribution for the Chinese capability access to Space in real action, announced by LandSpace’s CEO, Roger Zhang.



Shock diamonds looking good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China航天*
> May 7 at 13:50
> 
> At 7:17 today, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite rolled-off ceremony was held in the Aerospace Information Industry Park of Changguang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd. It is understood that the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will be launched at sea in June, and the launch will be China's first satellite sea-launch. After the successful launch, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will network with the existing 12 Jilin-1 satellites previously launched to provide richer remote sensing data and product services for industrial users in forestry, agriculture, grassland, ocean, resources and environment. Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite is a new generation of optical remote sensing satellite independently developed by Changguang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd. with a resolution of 1m, a swath width of 17km, a weight of only 42kg and a orbit height of 579km. It has characteristic of low cost, light weight and short revisit period.


CZ-11 is getting ready for sea launch on 5 June.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133296376182272000OneSpace@OneSpace01

Thumbs up for our colleagues！We successfully completed 2500N bipropellant thruster hot fire test at 21st of May, this thruster is designed for precision attitude, trajectory and orbit control.

4:58 PM - May 28, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China builds own part for rocket payloads*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/2 21:43:40



A payload stands ready at a test site in a workshop of the SASC China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. Photo: Wechat account of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology

China's new payload for its Long March-3A launch vehicles with all core materials manufactured domestically will hopefully usher in a new era where all launch vehicles use homegrown fairings, the state space vehicle developer said on Sunday. 

The new Long March 3-A payload fairing with a diameter of 4.2 meters was designed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)'s China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology and has been delivered, according to a company statement published on its official WeChat account on Friday. 

"Previous payload fairings with a diameter of 5 meters were built with imported materials," read the statement. "The materials, especially the core materials, used this time for a new type of payload fairing were completely domestically made, laying a solid foundation for applications for all the country's launch vehicles."

The payload fairing is the nose cone of a carrier rocket, explained Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based expert in space exploration technology.

It "is designed to protect the spacecraft or payloads like the satellite it is carrying to survive the challenges including dynamic pressure and aerodynamaic heating during the launch process through the atmosphere," he told the Global Times on Sunday.

The core materials are made from homegrown polymethacrylimide (PMI), a light and stable material with heat-resistance and noise cancelling capabilities, allowing full wave penetration that enables spacecraft including satellites to receive and send radio signals, according to the statement. 

"The homegrown PMI is already as good as imported in terms of mechanical and processing properties, and it offers what it takes to manufacture full-wave fairing," Gao Kun, project chief engineer and CASC official, was quoted as saying in the statement. 

Gao vowed to promote the use of more new materials to build full-wave payload fairings for all the country's rockets.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Einstein Probe (EP) will perform all-sky monitoring and explore the cosmic high-energy transients. It may shed light on answers to questions such as the origin and evolution of black hole population, generation mechanism of gravitational waves, and their effects and life cycle of the first generation of stars, re-ionization, etc.





> 兵工之声
> 今天 10:26 来自 微博 weibo.com
> #兵器好产品# 【夜视集团携手国家天文台，助力探索宇宙奥秘】5月28日上午，爱因斯坦探针卫星工程——宽视场望远镜龙虾眼光学器件研制任务书签署仪式在集团公司总部举行。中国兵器工业集团夜视集团与@中科院之声 国家天文台签署任务书。爱因斯坦探针卫星是继“悟空”“墨子”“慧眼”和“实践十号”卫星后“十三五”中科院首颗空间科学卫星，将在软X射线波段对宇宙天体开展高灵敏度动态巡天检测，有望在探索宇宙沉寂黑洞的爆发、发现宇宙X射线剧变天体等方面取得科学突破，计划于2022年底发射。夜视集团研制的龙虾眼光学器件作为卫星工程宽视场望远镜中的核心器件，对软X射线实现3600平方度的无渐晕聚焦成像，提高卫星的空间分辨率和灵敏度。


From Norinco weibo account. 
Today 10:26 

[Night Vision Group joins the National Astronomical Observatory of China (NAOC) to help explore the mysteries of the universe]
On the morning of May 28th, the signing ceremony for the development of the Einstein probe satellite project, the wide-field telescope lobster eye optics, was held at the headquarters of the group company. Norinco Night Vision Group and NAOC signed a mission statement. The Einstein probe satellite is the first space science satellite of the Chinese Academy of Sciences after the "Wukong", "Mozi", "Insight(HXMT)" and "Shijian 10" satellites, and will be highly sensitive to cosmic objects in the soft X-ray band. The dynamic survey of the sky is expected to make scientific breakthroughs in the exploration of quiet black hole eruption in the universe and the discovery of celestial bodies with fierce change in X-rays emission. It is planned to be launched at the end of 2022. The lobster eye optics developed by Night Vision Group, as the core component of the satellite wide field of view telescope, achieves 3600 square degrees of non-vignetting focus imaging for soft X-rays, improving the spatial resolution and sensitivity of the satellite.


----------



## JSCh

*Rocket launch from sea planned as next chapter in China's space story*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-03 07:38



Engineers check sections of a Long March 11 carrier rocket at an assembly workshop of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Technology allows Long March 11 to work autonomously on moving water

China is set to conduct the country's first space launch from a sea-based platform in its territorial waters before the end of this year, aiming to provide a new option for domestic and international clients, project heads said.

A Long March 11 solid-propellant carrier rocket will lift off from a mobile launch platform－a modified drilling rig－in the Yellow Sea off Shandong province, Li Tongyu, Long March 11's project manager, told China Daily.

"This mission was initially intended as a technological demonstration of a seaborne launch, but we later decided to make it a commercial operation," Li said in his office at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in southern Beijing.

The academy, part of the State-owned space conglomerate China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, is the nation's largest carrier rocket developer.

Long March 11's sea launch plan will be the latest attempt in the global space industry to use a maritime launch platform for rockets. The world's first launch at sea was made in April 1967 with a Scout B carrier rocket, developed by the United States, from the San Marco platform of Italian-owned Luigi Broglio Space Center, off the coast of Kenya. The most recent sea launch took place in May 2014, when Sea Launch, a multinational joint venture, sent a Zenit-3SL rocket from the company's mobile launch platform Odyssey into orbit carrying a communication satellite.

Compared with conventional land-based launches, a sea mission has a lower risk of causing trouble for densely populated areas along the rocket's trajectory. The method also allows launches to be made near the equator, which increases the rocket's carrying capacity, lowers launch costs and extends the life span of some satellites, Li said.

Designed and built by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the Long March 11 is the first and only solid-fuel carrier rocket in the Long March family, the pillar of the country's space programs.

The model has a length of 20.8 meters, a diameter of 2 meters and a liftoff weight of 58 metric tons. It is capable of sending 700 kilograms of payload to a low-Earth orbit, or 400 kg to a Sun-synchronous orbit 700 kilometers above the ground, the academy said.

Its first flight was in September 2015 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China's Gobi Desert, ferrying four satellites to a Sun-synchronous orbit.

The rocket has performed six launches and placed 25 satellites into space. All the missions began at the Jiuquan center and were successful.

When the Long March 11 program started in 2010, the rocket was primarily tasked with emergency replacement of damaged satellites and sending new ones to establish a network within a short period of time, Li said.

Along with the rapid growth of China's commercial space sector, Li's team gradually realized the rocket's commercial potential and began to tap it.

"We succeeded. We have made it a popular choice for users seeking a good, affordable solid-propellant rocket," Li said.

"Compared with other solid-propellant carrier rockets in China, the Long March 11 has better reliability, a higher success rate and shorter preparation time, and it's compatible with 80 percent of small satellites in the global market," he said. "Furthermore, if the planned sea-based mission is successful, we will be able to offer our users a new option that will promise them a more flexible and cost-efficient service when it comes to launching some types of satellites."



Jin Xin (center), deputy project manager, examines a satellite mounted on a Long March 11 rocket, along with his colleagues at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]
*
Bright prospect*

According to Meng Xiang, chief of international cooperation at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the demand for launch services by small rockets like the Long March 11 is considerable in both the domestic and international markets as a result of space companies' race to establish networks of small, low-orbit satellites.

Such satellites, Meng said, are capable of covering most parts of the world if they are lifted from regions with low latitudes, namely those near the equator.

"Therefore, the sea launch, with its unique advantages, will have bright prospects in the market," he said.

Zhang Feiting, an engineer in the Long March 11 project, explained the differences between a land-based launch and a sea mission.

"First, control signals are transmitted via wired communication systems in a land-based launch. In a seaborne task, they are through wireless transmission. Second, the rocket's flight safety is monitored, measured and handled by ground control in land-based operations, while in a maritime mission it's determined and commanded by the rocket itself autonomously," Zhang said. "And third, the land-based launchpad doesn't move, but the maritime platform does, so a rocket to be blasted off at sea is equipped with a special aiming device to cope with tidal movements."

Moreover, a rocket used at sea must be adapted to suit a marine environment that has fog, high moisture and complicated electromagnetic conditions, he said.

A Long March 11 would be transported to the Jiuquan launch center in several parts and assembled at the center before launch. By contrast, for the seaborne mission, the rocket will be assembled in a factory and then transported to the port, Zhang said.

"To prepare the rocket ready for seaborne missions, we have made some modifications for transportation and launch," he added.

Zhang said he hopes the ability to lift off from the sea will enable Long March 11 to offer services to nations involved in the Belt and Road Initiative.

"Many countries that have participated in the initiative are located near the equator. We can sail our rocket and launch platform to their port and mount their satellites on the rocket and then lift them into space. This will be very convenient for them to launch their own satellites," he said.

*Aiming for success*

Jin Xin, deputy project manager of the Long March 11 project, said he is convinced that in the fiercely competitive market of commercial launches, a high rate of success and a prompt response to users' demands will be the ultimate determinants on whether clients are won or lost.

"So I often reiterate that it is crucial for us to fulfill clients' requirements as soon as possible and to make sure each and every mission a success," he said. "We are dedicated to ensuring the high quality and reliability of our products."

Song Yongsheng, a project coordinator at the launch vehicle academy, said the Long March 11 has proved to be reliable and is a recognized solution to clients' diverse needs. He attributed the model's success in the market to what he called "characteristics in its genes"－innovation, market orientation, pursuit of perfection, flexibility and ease of use.

Jin said engineers used innovative and optimized approaches when they developed equipment and software for the rocket.

"For instance, they adopted integrated, modular designs on the satellite-rocket joints and in flight-control software, extensively streamlining a number of procedures," he said.

Designers have begun to develop an upgraded variant of the Long March 11 called the Long March 11A, Jin said, adding that the new type will be wider and taller than its predecessor and will have greater thrust.

It will be able to send 1.5 tons of payload to a Sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 km, nearly four times the Long March 11's capacity in that orbit, he said.

The new rocket will replace some old types in the Long March series that rely on poisonous propellants, he added.

Long March 11A's main propulsion－a 200-ton-thrust engine－made a successful trial run in March in Shaanxi province.


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
Launch time today around 12:00 noon.


----------



## JSCh

> 央视新闻
> 
> 
> 12分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 【转！祝贺！#中国航天完成首次海上发射# 长征十一号一箭七星！
> 
> 
> 
> 】今天12时06分，我国在黄海海域使用长征十一号运载火箭（CZ-11 WEY号）成功完成“一箭七星”海上发射技术试验，这是我国首次在海上进行航天发射，填补了我国运载火箭海上发射空白，为我国快速进入太空提供了新的发射方式！L央视新闻的酷燃视频（央视记者崔霞 李厦）


*CCTV News
12 minutes ago from Weibo*
【turn! congratulate! #中国航天 completed the first sea launch #长征十一号一箭七星! [To power]]

At 12:06 today, China successfully completed the "One rocket and seven satellite" sea launch technology test using the Long March 11 launch vehicle (CZ-11 WEY) in the Yellow Sea. This is the first time that China has launched a rocket at sea. It has filled the blank of China's launch vehicle launch at sea and provided a new launch mode for China's rapid entry into space!

-> CCTV news video of the launch (CCTV reporter Cui Xia Li Xia)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136127165085442049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136128096443207680


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
Nice close-up video of the launch.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136160068800602112




*China completes first offshore rocket launch*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-05 14:09:35|Editor: Liangyu

QINGDAO, June 5 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a rocket from a mobile launch platform in the Yellow Sea off Shandong Province on Wednesday, sending two technology experiment satellites and five commercial satellites into space.

A Long March-11 solid propellant carrier rocket blasted off at 12:06 p.m. from the mobile platform. It is China's first space launch from a sea-based platform and the 306th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

The rocket is also named "CZ-11 WEY" under an agreement between the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, China Space Foundation and a Chinese automobile producer.

Launching a carrier rocket from an ocean-based platform has many advantages over a land launch.

The closer to the equator a rocket launch can get, the greater the speed boost it will receive. It reduces the amount of energy required to get into space and means that less fuel is required.

The launch site is flexible and falling rocket remains pose less danger. Using civilian ships to launch rockets at sea would lower launch costs and give it a commercial edge.

The seaborne launch technology will meet the growing launch demand of low inclination satellites and help China provide launch services for countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, according to experts.

The two satellites, developed by China Academy of Space Technology, are expected to step up all-weather monitoring of ocean wind fields and improve typhoon monitoring and accuracy of the weather forecast in China.

Among the five commercial satellites, the two satellites, developed by China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, are China's first small satellite system based on Ka-band.

The Long March-11, developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, is the only rocket using solid propellants among China's new generation carrier rockets. It is mainly used to carry small satellites and can take multiple satellites into orbit at the same time.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China航天*
> May 7 at 13:50
> 
> At 7:17 today, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite rolled-off ceremony was held in the Aerospace Information Industry Park of Changguang Satellite Technology Co., Ltd. It is understood that the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will be launched at sea in June, and the launch will be China's first satellite sea-launch. After the successful launch, the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite will network with the existing 12 Jilin-1 satellites previously launched to provide richer remote sensing data and product services for industrial users in forestry, agriculture, grassland, ocean, resources and environment. Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite is a new generation of optical remote sensing satellite independently developed by Changguang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd. with a resolution of 1m, a swath width of 17km, a weight of only 42kg and a orbit height of 579km. It has characteristic of low cost, light weight and short revisit period.


Changguang Satellite Technology Co. Ltd. release on its website, pictures taken by the Jilin-1 Gaofen-03A satellite launched yesterday at sea by Long March-11 rocket.












​All 3 pictures are of Los Angeles, USA. The last one is LAX.


----------



## JSCh

*Measure boosts commercial space industry*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-12 07:26
















OneSpace becomes the first private company in China to launch a commercial rocket on May 17th, 2018. [File photo/VCG]

Private enterprises encouraged to use facilities of State-owned companies

China's space authorities have published a regulation to manage and boost the development of the commercial space launch industry, a move private players expect to foster a prosperous market and sustainable growth.

The regulation was jointly made by the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense and the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department, and published on Monday.

It covers the research, development, production, testing, launch, safety and technology control of a "commercial carrier rocket", which is defined as a rocket designed and built from non-State funds intended to make a profit.

The regulation says that makers of the rocket, engine or any part containing explosive or inflammable substances must obtain approval from related authorities before starting their operations.

Before conducting a launch, commercial space companies must specify their orbital and frequency registration, safety measures and insurance policies and make sure such activity will not compromise national security and public interests.

All orbital missions, which refer to launches that place payload to any given orbit, must be conducted at space centers licensed by the government, the regulation stipulates.

It also encourages private enterprises to cooperate with State-owned companies or research entities and make use of the latter's facilities.

Yao Bowen, a spokesman for the Beijing-based, private rocket maker i-Space, said on Tuesday that the regulation will provide a statutory foundation for China's commercial space sector and help nurture innovation by private companies.

"The regulation stipulates that only enterprises with the required qualifications will be allowed to take part in research, production and launch of carrier rockets, closing doors to those who use the name of 'commercial space' to bamboozle investors," he explained. "This will help to prevent the waste of resources and encourage healthy growth of the industry."

Yao suggested that space authorities should give more opportunities to non-State actors, such as allowing them to participate in government-funded space programs, so they can become more competitive in the international market.

Moreover, the government's control over the domestic space market should be further relaxed and commercial programs governed by market rules rather than government policies designed for State space projects.

Zhang Changwu, CEO of Land-Space, another private space startup in Beijing, said the regulation represents space authorities' increased attention on the commercial sector.

"It will spur actors in this sector to improve their regulatory compliance and self-discipline, and will also encourage them to give more importance to their technology and product quality," Zhang said.

Xie Tao, CEO of Commsat, a private satellite producer in Beijing, said the government appears eager to see a thriving and robust commercial space market, which will need active participation from private companies.

He anticipated that the introduction of the regulation will substantially reduce the cost of commercial launches and bring benefits to China's satellite businesses.

"It introduces both rules and competition into the launch service market," Xie said.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138785539614580736
Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

Nine scientific experiments from 17 countries and 23 research bodies were approved as the first batch of #ChinaSpaceStation international experiments. China and the UN will later invite 2nd batch of scientific experiment proposals aboard China Space Station.

8:30 PM - Jun 12, 2019


----------



## JSCh

*17 nations to join China's space station*
By ZHANG YANGFEI in Beijing and CHEN WEIHUA in Vienna | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-13 06:30
















The China Space Station is set to welcome aboard nine international scientific projects from 17 countries covering a wide range of research areas, the China Manned Space Agency and the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs announced on Wednesday in Vienna, Austria. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Purpose of the combined scientific program is 'to benefit all mankind'

China Space Station is set to welcome aboard nine international scientific projects from 17 countries covering a wide range of research areas.

They include space life sciences and biotechnology, microgravity physics and astronomy, the China Manned Space Agency and the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs announced on Wednesday in Vienna, Austria.

It is the first time a Chinese space mission has invited all members of the UN to conduct experiments, and is a milestone in the advancement of China's manned space program from independent development to global cooperation, said Lin Xiqiang, the agency's deputy director.

The agency's head, Hao Chun, said at the event that China will be "delighted" to see scientists from different countries, nationalities and cultural backgrounds conducting space experiments on China Space Station.

"The purpose of China's manned space program is to benefit all mankind by peacefully using outer space, which is also in line with UNOOSA's values. China Manned Space Agency is willing to adhere to the principles of equality, mutual benefits and common development and continue the exchanges with other countries and regions in the world that are also committed to this purpose," Hao said.

China and project applicants will sign cooperation agreements by the end of 2019, and the station is expected to be put into use around 2022. The agency will continue to work closely with UNOOSA and open a second round of applications in a timely manner.

Hao and Simonetta di Pippo, director of UNOOSA, jointly announced the nine projects at the ceremony.

Di Pippo said the initiative between UNOOSA and CMSA will help bridge the gap for millions of people in the world who lack access to space exploration.

" (It) serves as a great example of China and other nations working together to unlock access to space benefits to an ever-growing number of countries and their people, contributing to the fulfillment of the 17th UN Sustainable Development Goals," she said.

Di Pippo noted that UNOOSA's collaboration with CMSA goes beyond this unique program. "We will work together to create an even more accessible program for developing countries," she said.

Wang Qun, China's permanent representative to the UN Office in Vienna, described the move as a "vivid manifestation" of China's embrace of multilateralism, inclusiveness and openness and its commitment to sustainable development.

"China's space industry needs international cooperation, including cooperation under the United Nations' framework and is committed to international cooperation," Wang said.

Scientists from 23 entities in 17 countries will conduct experiments on tumors and microorganisms under microgravity, flame instabilities, spectral study of nebular gas, the sequel of POLAR－a compact detector for measuring the polarization of gamma-ray bursts－as well as the development of solar batteries for space applications.

These experiments are of significance in improving the understanding of the cause of cancer and bacterial infection in long-term manned space exploration, providing a theoretical basis for fire safety in space and developing a more efficient source of energy, according to Lyu Congmin, deputy chief designer of space application system.

The space station will provide external platforms for experimental payloads and 16 experiment racks inside the cabin that can support 11 disciplines such as space medicine, life science, microgravity physics and material science.

The selected applicants are also welcome to bring their own experimental facilities or payloads either inside or outside the station, and China will help transport and assemble the facilities in orbit, Lyu said.



File photo: Core module of China's Space Station. [Photo/Xinhua]

The development of the experimental facilities for use on the station is progressing smoothly. The primary development stage of the racks in the core cabin has already finished and researchers have conquered all key technical difficulties to complete the ones in the second cabin, he added.

China Manned Space Agency and UNOOSA signed a memorandum of understanding in 2016. The initiative aims to develop the space capabilities of UN members by providing opportunities to fly onboard China Space Station, which is expected to orbit the Earth in 2022.

The two sent out the invitation to all UN members in May 2018 and have received 42 projects from 27 developed and developing countries, covering a wide range of studies in different technical levels.

The evaluation panel, consisting of experts and academicians from a number of universities and research institutions, with 20 percent from overseas, jointly reviewed all the project proposals and selected the final nine, according to Lin.

"China Space Station belongs not only to China but to the whole world as well. The completion of the station will offer better 'Chinese solutions' and make China contribute more to the economic and social development of mankind," he said.


----------



## JSCh

*China's state-of-the-art satellites great assets for global meteorological service: WMO head*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-14 06:20:06|Editor: Mu Xuequan

GENEVA, June 13 (Xinhua) -- China's state-of-the-art meteorological service system and Fengyun satellites are great assets for enhancing global meteorological capability, especially for island and African countries, the head of the World Meteorological Organization (WMO) said Thursday.

Speaking during the 18th World Meteorological Congress (WMC) in Geneva, Switzerland, WMO Secretary-General Petteri Taalas highly valued China's contribution in helping deliver and enhance global meteorological service under the framework of the "Belt and Road Initiative(BRI)."

China has been helping train plenty of meteorological experts at its Nanjing University, when there has been a great need for such experts worldwide, especially in African countries, Talaas said. He also thanked China for supporting many African countries in building their meteorological infrastructure and service capacity, as well as providing meteorological satellite information and program to other WMO members.

Talaas' remarks came at a promotion of international service by China's Fengyun meteorological satellites during the WMC, where the WMO and China are expected to hold a meeting to further push ahead their meteorological cooperation under the BRI framework.

According to Liu Yaming, administrator of China Meteorological Administration, FengYu meteorological satellites providing international service is a very important part of the meteorological cooperation between China and countries along the Belt and Road. It has helped build the capability of these countries in acquiring and applying satellite data, and in turn forecasting meteorological disasters as well as disaster alleviation.

According to the China National Space Administration, China already has 17 Fengyun series meteorological satellites in space, with eight in operation, including five in geostationary orbit and three in polar orbit to observe extreme weather, climate and environment events around the globe.

The Fengyun series meteorological satellites provide data to clients in more than 80 countries and regions. Weather forecasts in the eastern hemisphere mainly depend on China's meteorological satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*UN space chief hails broad, in-depth cooperation with China *
Source: Xinhua | 2019-06-15 20:36:40 | Editor: huaxia




Simonetta Di Pippo (R), Director of the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs, visits the Chinese navigation exhibition "From Compass to BeiDou" in Vienna, Austria, on June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Chen)

VIENNA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Simonetta Di Pippo, Director of the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs, has hailed China's accomplishment in space as well as the country's close cooperation with the UN office.

The 62nd session of the Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space is ongoing here in Vienna, from June 12 to 21.

A Chinese navigation exhibition and the announcement of which international scientific experiments would fly with the China Space Station (CSS) took place in close proximity -- in both timing and location -- to the session. And on the sidelines, Di Pippo told Xinhua this week "we are waiting for the Chinese space station to become a reality."

Before the CSS becomes operational, expected around 2022, China has been engaging in a series of space explorations.

"One of the most recent accomplishments for sure is the launch and landing of Chang'e-4 on the far side to the moon just in January this year," Di Pippo said. "But also it's the beginning of a long set of missions exploring moon and the other planets."

China's Chang'e-4 probe, launched on Dec. 8, 2018, made the first-ever soft landing on the Von Karman Crater in the South Pole-Aitken Basin on the far side of the moon on Jan. 3.

Also, China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) is now "a real pillar in this architecture" of global navigation satellite systems, the UN space chief said.

China began to construct the BDS, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s. It started serving China with its BDS-1 system in 2000 and started serving the Asia-Pacific region with its BDS-2 system in 2012. China will complete the BDS global network by 2020.

"Together with Beidou, we bring up the same table the Russian Federation with GLONASS, the Europeans with Galileo and the Americans with GPS, plus others which are preparing...to launch their own systems," she said.

These systems are not in a war with each other, the UN space chief said, as there is a mechanism called ICG (International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems), which is "a sort of a role model in terms of international cooperation, because we put together all the providers and in this way we can increase precision".

"We can add a higher number of satellites and coverage so the signal is more precise and more stable", which she said would allow the signals to be "used by everyone in the world".

As the UN space chief, the trained Italian astrophysicist is big on international cooperation, and appreciates Chinese emphasis in this area.

In cooperating with the China Manned Space Agency in opening the CSS to international scientific experiments from all UN member states, she said it's "the first time that something like that has been done".

"We have other agreements with other space agencies and other entities to do similar things, but not so broad as in the case of the CSS," Di Pippo said.

"In the previous activities we did with other entities including JAXA for example, or the European Space Agency, we were talking about...in any case small experiments. Here in this case obviously the technical implications are far more serious," she said.

"We have also a lot of other agreements and discussions ongoing with different Chinese organizations," she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS * 17 JUNE 2019
*China reveals scientific experiments for its next space station | Nature*
Projects will probe topics including DNA mutation, fire behaviour and the birth of stars.

*Elizabeth Gibney*



Chinese astronauts are scheduled to have their own major space station from 2022.Credit: Chen Bin/Xinhua/Zuma

China has selected nine scientific experiments — including a project that will probe how DNA mutates in space — to fly on its first major space station, scheduled to be completed in 2022.

The China Manned Space Agency selected the projects, which involve scientists from 17 nations, from 42 hopefuls, in a process organized with the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA).

China’s existing space laboratory, Tiangong-2, which launched in 2016, also hosts experiments, but the new space station will be bigger and is intended to last longer. Known as the China Space Station, the outpost will be less than one-quarter of the mass of the International Space Station (ISS).

The science projects cover similar topics to experiments that have flown on the ISS since its launch in 1998, including fluid and fire behaviour, biology and astronomy.

Scientists working on the projects hail from spacefaring nations such as Russia, Japan and India, as well as low- and middle-income countries including Kenya, Mexico and Peru — the result of a special effort to encourage participation from such nations. “The cooperation takes into account the special needs of developing countries, which were encouraged to submit joint project applications with developed countries,” said Wang Qun, China’s ambassador to the United Nations in Vienna, in a statement.

The experiments include an Indian–Russian observatory called Spectroscopic Investigations of Nebular Gas, which will map dust clouds and star-forming regions of space using ultraviolet light. A group of European institutions, meanwhile, will study how microgravity and radiation in space affect the mutation of DNA in human ‘organoids’ — 3D biological structures that mimic organs. And a Saudi Arabian team will test how solar cells perform on the outside of the space station.

Other winners include a detector called POLAR-2, a more powerful follow-up to a sensor launched on Tiangong-2 to study the polarization of energetic γ-ray bursts from distant cosmic phenomena. POLAR-2, which will be built by an international collaboration, could even allow astronomers to observe the weak radiation associated with sources of gravitational waves.

But none of the experiments come from the United States, which since 2011 has forbidden NASA researchers from collaborating with China without congressional approval. A spokesperson for UNOOSA told _Nature_ that US scientists were eligible to take part and were involved in several applications, but those projects weren’t ultimately selected.

The United States is planning to cut its funding for the ISS from 2024, as it concentrates its space efforts on building an outpost in the Moon’s orbit from 2022. This could mean that the Chinese space station becomes scientists’ only laboratory in low Earth orbit from 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China looks to space in its fight against desert expansion*
2019-06-18 13:58:11 CGTN



Zanthoxylum bungeanum Maxim. or Sichuan peppers. (Photo/CGTN)

Just an hour's drive south from downtown Xi'an lies an extraordinary farmland. At first glance, its crops, flowers, and saplings seem ordinary. Only the informed would know that these seeds were nurtured in space.

Guo Rui, director of Yangling Seeds Corporation, leads a state-funded space breeding center founded in August 2018 in China's northwestern province of Shaanxi. The center's mission is to cultivate high-quality crop and tree seeds to curb the expansion of the Gobi Desert.

"Within the next three to five years, we plan to cultivate 22 crop and tree species for the Three-North Shelter Forest Program," Guo told CGTN. Also known as the "Green Great Wall," the program aims to build a 4,500-kilometer-long forest belt along the northern parts of China by 2050. The next satellite, carrying seeds into orbit, is set to be launched within a year.

Extraterrestrial conditions such as high radiation, low temperature, and zero gravity enable the production of seed variations that are superior in both quality and output, Guo explained.

Space breeding involves sending seeds attached to a satellite into orbit for a few days. Then upon their return to Earth, mutated seeds are selected, based on favorable genetic traits, ranging from resistance to extreme weather to extra nutrients, and planted.

"The cultivation period of such high-quality seeds is reduced from eight years to four years," Guo added.

Space breeding, however, is costly. Each launch of a satellite amounts to hundreds of millions of yuan. Accordingly, while trying to lower the cost itself, Chinese scientists are also striving to better understand the mutations that occur in space.

"By figuring out how seeds mutate and result in superior qualities, we hope to create ground-based simulations of the extraterrestrial environment," explained Professor Wen Xianfang of the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences.

In the past three decades, more than 6,000 seeds have been sent into space, resulting in some 230 species ranging from crops to Chinese medicinal herbs. Recent breeds include "Zanthoxylum bungeanum Maxim." – more simply known as Sichuan pepper – which are more resistant to pests and shorter in height, making them easier for harvesting. By next year, the peppers will be ready for public consumption.

For China's interplanetary initiatives designed to ensure both food and land security, the sky could literally be the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese astronomers to search for cradles of new suns with FAST*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-23 18:24:43|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, June 23 (Xinhua) -- How many new suns could emerge in the Milky Way in the future?

Chinese astronomers plan to use the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), by far the largest telescope ever built, to search for birthplaces of new suns so they can better understand how stars and life substances are formed.

Astronomers at the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences recently caught the birth of a dark molecular cloud for the first time by using three telescopes of the United States and Europe.

The discovery was published in the Astrophysical Journal, and introduced by the journal Nature as a research highlight.

Scientists found dark regions in the universe that are rich in atomic and molecular gases and cosmic dust, known as interstellar dark clouds, which are the birthplaces of new stars, new planets, and possibly life.

The discovery made Li Di, chief scientist of FAST, very confident of finding the birthplaces of new suns with FAST in the future.

"The high sensitivity of FAST and its advantage in sky coverage will enable us to study the molecular clouds in the Milky Way, as well as in the Andromeda Galaxy, adjacent to our galaxy," Li said.

"We also plan to cooperate with the Milky Way Image Scroll Project of the Purple Mountain Observatory to catch the dark clouds at birth, and to study how many new suns will be born in our galaxy," said Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s moon, Mars and space station missions may be facing delays*
by Andrew Jones — June 21, 2019



A Long March 5 rocket lifts off from the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center July 2. The launch was later declared a failure. Credit: Xinhua

HELSINKI — China’s major space missions including a lunar sample return, Mars orbiter and rover and a modular space station could be facing delays due to an apparent issue affecting rockets required for launches.

The Long March 5 heavy-lift rocket is China’s most powerful launch vehicle and was designed to launch large spacecraft to geosynchronous orbits and planetary bodies. It was being prepared for a third flight in July, Yang Baohua, vice president of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), China’s main space contractor and developer of the Long March 5, announced in a Jan. 29 news conference in Beijing.

The mission would come two years after the failure of the second launch. However that schedule appears to have slipped as the launch vehicle has yet to be delivered to the launch site, with knock-on effects possible for China’s major space plans.

The fourth Long March 5 was expected send the Chang’e-5 lunar sample return mission into trans-lunar injection at the end of 2019. The fifth launch was slated to launch the country’s first independent mission to Mars during a once-every-26-month launch window in late July to early August 2020.

In between, a test launch necessary for the construction of the future Chinese Space Station was due to take place.

The last reports on the Long March 5 from Chinese media appeared in April, showing components of the rocket apparently ready for transport, in time for the scheduled launch.

Components of the Long March 5 are manufactured in the northern port city of Tianjin, and are collected by two specially designed cargo ships, Yuanwang-21 and Yuanwang-22, then delivered to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on the southern island of Hainan.

That process takes around two-and-a-half weeks, after which launch preparations at the launch complex for the first two Long March 5 rockets took two months.

However the transportation of components has not taken place and, according to open source ship tracking, both ships have remained moored at Jiangyin since early April since the completion of refurbishment. This is backed up by the latest available imagery from the European Space Agency’s Sentinel 2B Earth observation satellite showing the two 100-meter-long ships moored on June 3.



Yuanwang-21 and 22 (circled) moored at Jiangyin June 3. Credit: Andrew Jones/EU, modified Copernicus Sentinel Data 2019, processed with EO Browser.

There has been no official or media update on the status of the planned July mission. This correspondent has been informed by figures close to the Chinese aerospace industry that online discussion of the matter has been discouraged and could deleted by China’s internet censorship apparatus.

The Long March 5 was not among other Long March series launch vehicle models showcased at the ongoing Paris Airshow by the China Great Wall Industry Corp., a CASC subsidiary.

Should activities indicating preparations for launch begin immediately, the Long March 5 would be ready for flight no earlier than September. The longer the rocket is grounded, the greater the pressure on a busy launch schedule.

While the Chang’e-5 mission will have regular opportunities for flight, if the 2020 Mars launch window is missed there will not be another opportunity to launch until late 2022, due to the respective orbits of Earth and Mars.

The Long March 5 had a successful first flight in late 2016 but suffered a failure in early July 2017. An investigation identified the problem to be a fault with the turbopump on the YF-77 cryogenic engines which power the rocket’s first stage.

Following successful ground test firing of redesigned YF-77 engines in February 2018, a return-to-flight of the Long March 5 was slated for later that year. When this slipped, the new July target was issued in early 2019.

When it does launch, the third Long March 5 will carry the Shijian-20 (“Practice-20”) communications satellite, based on a new, large DFH-5 satellite platform which supports satellites from 6,500 to 9,000 kilograms.

*Space station delay possible*

A variant of this rocket, the Long March 5B, is also being developed to facilitate the launch of 20-metric-ton space station modules to low Earth orbit. As it uses the same engines and similar cores, its test flight is dependent on a successful return-to-flight of the Long March 5.

The Long March 5B test flight was planned for the first half of next year, carrying an uncrewed next-generation spacecraft, opening the possibility for the launch of the core module of the Chinese Space Station later in 2020.

A joint June 12 announcement by the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) and the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) revealed that nine international experiments had been selected for a place aboard the CSS, maintaining that the target for completion of the three-module complex remains to be ‘around 2022’.

The ‘Tianhe’ core module was expected to launch in 2018, before the failure of the second Long March 5 in 2017 delayed the Long March 5B test launch and the Chang’e-5 Moon mission, which had been scheduled for December 2017.

In 2014, China laid out plans to launch the three 20-metric ton modules which will make up the orbital outpost in 2018, 2020 and 2022. That schedule will at best be condensed.



China’s moon, Mars and space station missions may be facing delays - SpaceNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 26, 2019 REPORT
*Highest energy photons ever recorded coming from Crab Nebula*
by Bob Yirka , Phys.org



The Crab Nebula. Credit: NASA

A very large team of researchers affiliated with several institutions in China and Japan has measured the highest energy photon ever recorded. In their paper published in the journal _Physical Review Letters_, the group describes their study of data from the Tibet Air Shower Gamma Collaboration and what they found.

The Tibet Air Shower Gamma Collaboration is an observatory in the Tibetan Plateau and the people that run it. It consists of 600 particle detectors built on a 65,000-square-meter parcel of land. Its objective is to detect subatomic particles emanating from space. The detectors there observe the debris from photons colliding with particles in the Earth's atmosphere and cosmic rays, which are mostly protons and atomic nuclei. The team members with this new effort were focused on photons that make their way to Earth from far-off places. To measure them, the researchers excluded muon detections, leaving only particles associated with photon collisions. The researchers were able to calculate the energy of a given photon using data from the particles that it struck.

The researchers report that they found what they believe to be 24 photon-initiated showers, with photon energies above 100 trillion electron volts—one of which registered 450 TeV. These finds represent the first measurements of high energy photons over 100 TeV and the highest ever recorded.

The researchers also used the data from the collaboration to track the paths of the photons, and found they originated in the Crab Nebula, the remains of a supernova that exploded in 1054 AD. The Crab Nebula is located in the Perseus Arm of the Milky Way, approximately 6,500 light years away.

The research team has been studying high-energy photons that make their way to Earth as part of an effort to understand why they have so much energy. Current theory suggests that the photons get their energy from other high-energy particles via inverse Compton scattering, in which photons absorb the energy of high-energy particles when they collide, for example, during supernovae. The photons themselves are believed to have been created by processes involved in the Big Bang.


https://phys.org/news/2019-06-highest-energy-photons-crab-nebula.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*ADASpace set to star in AI satellite constellation sphere*
By Wang Yi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/30 19:33:41



Visitors look at the Beidou navigation satellite constellation during a science show in March. Photo: VCG

A private Chinese company plans to build the country's first artificial intelligence (AI) satellite constellation, which will have stronger autonomous operating capacity and improve efficiency in applications including natural disaster responses.

To evaluate how existing telecom standards and AI solutions can be leveraged to manage future satellite constellations is a positive attempt. This ambitious plan by a private company shows how China's aerospace industry is thriving, according to analysts.

ADASpace, based in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, specializes in satellite design and data services. It signed a strategic agreement on Saturday with a launch vehicle producer for its Xingshidai plan, which aims to build an AI constellation by 2021.

The first AI constellation will consist of 192 satellites equipped with AI systems. This constellation, with strong autonomous operating capacity, will play a greater role in natural disaster responses, environmental protection monitoring and transportation industry, the company said.

Every satellite in the Xingshidai constellation will have the capacity to independently operate, and the constellation as a whole will have a self-coordination function, Wang Long, project manager for the plan at ADASpace, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"The coordinated smart system will independently analyze the data it obtains rapidly and decide what data should be sent back to the ground, or what orders it should carry out for the next step. This could shorten the time that would otherwise be needed to receive orders from the ground for every little move," Wang said.

The constellation will be comprised of remote sensing satellites with varied resolution ratios of 5, 1 and 0.5 meters. 

Spacety, a satellite start-up based in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan Province, is one of ADASpace's supplying partners that produce satellites for the project.

ADASpace has strong AI research capacity, and the applications of AI satellite constellations are promising. Efficiency will be hugely improved and there are vast market prospects, Yang Feng, CEO of Spacety, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Huang Zhicheng, an expert on space technology, told the Global Times on Sunday that the Xingshidai project is a positive exploration of AI constellation management, which represents rapid development of China's thriving aerospace industry.

However, Huang noted that to fully realize AI management of satellite constellations, China still needs to make technology breakthroughs in key areas including chips, radar and optical devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils cloud-tech platform to serve commercial space industry*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-28 11:18:55|Editor: Yang Yi

SHENZHEN, June 28 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) has unveiled a cloud technology-based data platform tailored to the commercial space industry.

The Space Cloud Cubic platform launched Wednesday in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, is developed to provide comprehensive solutions to various parties in the commercial space industry, the CAS said.

Developed by CAS Tianta Co. Ltd., the platform has six major functions, including cloud measurement and control, cloud management, cloud communication, cloud storage, cloud computing, and cloud services.

The platform is expected to lower the threshold into the commercial space industry, bring the high-end aerospace technologies and innovations into life, according to CAS Tianta.

It is capable of serving the measurement and control management of the spacecraft, data communication and processing, as well as the related industry application.

Providing services of data storage and data computing, the cloud-tech platform will be helpful for its customers in cutting expenses and reducing difficulties in developing the satellite application system.

CAS Tianta and Alibaba Cloud, the data intelligence branch of Alibaba Group, has signed a framework cooperation agreement in joint development of products and services under the Space Cloud Cubic platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133296376182272000OneSpace@OneSpace01
> 
> Thumbs up for our colleagues！We successfully completed 2500N bipropellant thruster hot fire test at 21st of May, this thruster is designed for precision attitude, trajectory and orbit control.
> 
> 4:58 PM - May 28, 2019




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145873700094300160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's FAST telescope identifies 84 pulsars*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-03 15:26:29|Editor: Li Xia

GUIYANG, July 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, has discovered 84 new pulsars since its trial operation began in September 2016, Jiang Peng, FAST chief engineer told Xinhua on Wednesday.

A pulsar is a highly magnetized, rotating neutron star, which emits two beams of electromagnetic radiation.

Pulsar observation is an important task for FAST, which can be used to confirm the existence of gravitational radiation and black holes and help solve many other major questions in physics.

FAST is also in charge of the exploration of interstellar molecules and interstellar communication signals.

In order to better understand the evolution of the universe, the research team of FAST is ready to conduct an in-depth research on the distribution and status of cold gas in and around the galaxy, the circulation of gas within the galaxy, as well as other related frontier issues, according to Jiang.

Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST is believed to be the world's most sensitive radio telescope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> JUNE 26, 2019 REPORT
> *Highest energy photons ever recorded coming from Crab Nebula*
> by Bob Yirka , Phys.org
> 
> 
> 
> The Crab Nebula. Credit: NASA
> 
> A very large team of researchers affiliated with several institutions in China and Japan has measured the highest energy photon ever recorded. In their paper published in the journal _Physical Review Letters_, the group describes their study of data from the Tibet Air Shower Gamma Collaboration and what they found.
> 
> The Tibet Air Shower Gamma Collaboration is an observatory in the Tibetan Plateau and the people that run it. It consists of 600 particle detectors built on a 65,000-square-meter parcel of land. Its objective is to detect subatomic particles emanating from space. The detectors there observe the debris from photons colliding with particles in the Earth's atmosphere and cosmic rays, which are mostly protons and atomic nuclei. The team members with this new effort were focused on photons that make their way to Earth from far-off places. To measure them, the researchers excluded muon detections, leaving only particles associated with photon collisions. The researchers were able to calculate the energy of a given photon using data from the particles that it struck.
> 
> The researchers report that they found what they believe to be 24 photon-initiated showers, with photon energies above 100 trillion electron volts—one of which registered 450 TeV. These finds represent the first measurements of high energy photons over 100 TeV and the highest ever recorded.
> 
> The researchers also used the data from the collaboration to track the paths of the photons, and found they originated in the Crab Nebula, the remains of a supernova that exploded in 1054 AD. The Crab Nebula is located in the Perseus Arm of the Milky Way, approximately 6,500 light years away.
> 
> The research team has been studying high-energy photons that make their way to Earth as part of an effort to understand why they have so much energy. Current theory suggests that the photons get their energy from other high-energy particles via inverse Compton scattering, in which photons absorb the energy of high-energy particles when they collide, for example, during supernovae. The photons themselves are believed to have been created by processes involved in the Big Bang.
> 
> 
> https://phys.org/news/2019-06-highest-energy-photons-crab-nebula.html


*Scientists discover highest energy cosmic gamma rays in Tibet*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-03 16:57:55|Editor: Li Xia



Photo taken on May, 2013 shows the ASgamma Experiment in Yangbajain, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. A joint research team made up of Chinese and Japanese scientists has discovered the highest energy cosmic gamma rays ever observed from an observatory in Tibet, opening a new window to explore the extreme universe. (The Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences/Handout via Xinhua)

BEIJING, July 3 (Xinhua) -- A joint research team made up of Chinese and Japanese scientists has discovered the highest energy cosmic gamma rays ever observed from an observatory in Tibet, opening a new window to explore the extreme universe.

The energy of the gamma rays is as high as 450 TeV, equivalent to 45 billion times of the energy of X-rays for medical diagnosis, researchers from the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences said at a press conference on Wednesday.

Scientists believe that those energetic gamma rays were from the Crab Nebula, a famous supernova remnant in the constellation Taurus, about 6,500 light years away from Earth.

Previously, the highest energy ever observed for a gamma-ray photon was 75 TeV, which was detected by the HEGRA Cherenkov telescope in Germany.

"Before this discovery, many scientists believed that photons could not be accelerated to energy higher than 100 TeV," said Huang Jing, a researcher from IHEP, and the co-spokesperson for the experiment.

"The discovery is a milestone in the search for the origin of the mysterious cosmic rays," said Professor Chen Yang, an expert of supernova remnants from Nanjing University.

Scientists hypothesize the following steps for generating very-high-energy gamma rays: first, the electrons are accelerated up to PeV (one thousand trillion electron volts) in the nebula; then the PeV electrons interact with the cosmic microwave background radiation (CMBR), the remnant radiation from the Big Bang filling the whole universe; and then a CMBR photon is kicked up to 450 TeV by a PeV electron.

The researchers thus conclude that the Crab Nebula is the most powerful natural electron accelerator known in our Galaxy.

The Crab Nebula was produced by a supernova explosion in the year 1054, which was recorded in official historical documents of the Northern Song dynasty (960-1127).

In 1969, scientists discovered a pulsar, rotating 30 times per second, embedded in the nebula. In the modern era, the Crab Nebula has been observed at all electromagnetic wavelengths ranging from radio to very high energy gamma rays.

The observatory, located in the Yangbajing town of Tibet at an altitude of 4,300 meters, has been operated jointly by China and Japan since 1990.

The China-Japan collaboration added new underground detectors in 2014, which can suppress 99.92 percent of the cosmic-ray background noises, and thus improve the sensitivity significantly, Huang said.

During a period of about two years, a total of 24 gamma-ray photons above 100 TeV have been detected from the Crab Nebula, as a result of the innovative upgrading of the experiment, according to Huang.

"This is the very first but a great step forward. It proves that our techniques worked well, and gamma rays with energies up to a few hundred TeV really exist," Huang said.

"This pioneering work opens a new window for the exploration of the extreme universe. The detection of gamma rays above 100 TeV is a key to understanding the origin of very-high-energy cosmic rays, which has been a mystery since their discovery in 1912. With further observations using this new window, we expect to identify the origin of cosmic rays in our Galaxy," Huang said.

The discovery will be published in the journal Physical Review Letters later in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> China航天
> 
> 
> 7月2日 19:03
> 【这项技术让低温火箭在轨时间可达30天】 近日，火箭院在“低温推进剂蒸发量控制技术”上取得突破，这项技术可以使我国低温火箭在轨时间延长到30天，为我国深空探测以及远距离空间运输提供了可行条件。该技术团队成员张少华介绍，低温火箭还有一个高冷的名字叫“冰箭”，它采用的液氢、液氧等低温化学推进剂无毒、无污染，经济实惠、效率高，因此在国内外运载火箭和上面级都得到了广泛应用。我国的长征五号运载火箭、长征七号运载火箭等都属于低温火箭。不过，低温火箭虽好，但长时间飞行却受到制约。在此之前，国内外低温火箭在轨时间大多只能维持在几十分钟到几小时之间O这项技术让低温火箭在轨时间可达30天


China航天 


2nd July 19:03

*[This technology allows cryogenic rockets to be in orbit for up to 30 days]*
Recently, CALT has made a breakthrough in "Cryogenic Propellant Evaporation Control Technology". This technology can extend the in-orbit time of China's cryogenic rockets to 30 days, providing the conditions for deep space exploration and long-distance space transportation in China. Zhang Shaohua, a member of the technical team, said that the cryogenic rocket also has a nickname called "ice arrow". It uses cryogenic chemical propellants such as liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen, which are non-toxic, non-polluting, economical and efficient, so is widely used in domestic and foreign launch vehicles and upper stage. China's Long March 5 and Long March 7 carrier rocket are all cryogenic rockets. However, although cryogenic rocket is good, it is restricted for long flight. Prior to this technological breakthrough, most of the cryogenic rockets' in-orbital time at home or abroad can only be maintained between tens of minutes and in hours.









New type polyurethane insulation foam under test​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146312860739481600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 
> 
> 2nd July 19:03
> 
> *[This technology allows cryogenic rockets to be in orbit for up to 30 days]*
> Recently, CALT has made a breakthrough in "Cryogenic Propellant Evaporation Control Technology". This technology can extend the in-orbit time of China's cryogenic rockets to 30 days, providing the conditions for deep space exploration and long-distance space transportation in China. Zhang Shaohua, a member of the technical team, said that the cryogenic rocket also has a nickname called "ice arrow". It uses cryogenic chemical propellants such as liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen, which are non-toxic, non-polluting, economical and efficient, so is widely used in domestic and foreign launch vehicles and upper stage. China's Long March 5 and Long March 7 carrier rocket are all cryogenic rockets. However, although cryogenic rocket is good, it is restricted for long flight. Prior to this technological breakthrough, most of the cryogenic rockets' in-orbital time at home or abroad can only be maintained between tens of minutes and in hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New type polyurethane insulation foam under test​


*Scientists make breakthrough that enables rockets to orbit longer*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-07-05 12:20














BEIJING - Chinese scientists have made a breakthrough in cryogenic rocket engine technology that can extend the orbital period of rockets from a few hours to 30 days, providing support for China's future deep space exploration.

Cryogenic rocket engines are specially designed to work at extremely low temperatures. They use non-toxic and non-polluting propellants, such as liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen, which are more cost-efficient than others.

The engine has been widely used in domestic and foreign launch vehicles, including China's Long March-5 and Long March-7 carrier rockets.

However, most of these rockets can orbit only a few minutes or a few hours. An extended orbital period has puzzled the aerospace community for a long time.

Scientists from the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology have developed two insulating materials that can reduce propellant evaporation loss and keep rockets in flight for longer than before.

According to Zhang Shaohua, a member of the research team, a cryogenic rocket will face a severe thermal environment when it flies in orbit, which will cause lots of propellant evaporation, accelerate propellant loss and reduce the time in orbit.

"If a car keeps leaking oil, its range will inevitably be shortened," said Zhang.

In addition, when a rocket is flying, its engine will expel the exhaust gases to keep pressure balance in the propellant storage tank. However, under the microgravity environment in space, gas and liquid cryogenic propellant will be mixed, therefore, a large amount of liquid propellant will also be discharged during engine exhaust.

One of the newly-developed materials is made of polyurethane foam, a chemical composition, which can increase the insulation capacity by more than 50 percent compared with traditional foam materials. The other one using variable density multilayer insulation also shows improved thermal performance, about 18 percent higher than traditional materials.

The test results showed that with the two advanced materials, the daily evaporation of cryogenic propellant can be cut down from 2.5 percent to 0.5 percent, said Zhang.

The material technology breakthrough realizes long-term storage of cryogenic propellant in orbit, proving its readiness for China's future deep space exploration and long-distance space transportation, Zhang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Micro-satellite ready for blastoff*
> By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/8 23:13:40
> 
> China's first "software defined" micro-satellite will be launched by the end of November, its development team leader told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Chen Hongyu's team at the Shanghai-based Chinese Academy of Sciences' Innovation Academy for micro-satellites has so far produced a total of at least eight micro- or nano-satellites for communication, navigation and scientific exploration.
> 
> The launch will take place "by the end of November this year," said Chen, the academy's director.
> 
> The industry buzzword "software defined" in this case relates to being able to use a private computer or even a smartphone to program the tiny satellite's functions.
> 
> A micro-satellite weighs less than 100 kilograms, and nano-satellites are under 10 kilograms, according to Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> "The function of a single micro- or nano-satellite is limited compared to a normal satellite or space station, while a network of such satellites can have advantages that outweigh the big satellites in certain aspects such as global coverage," Chen said.
> 
> More than 300 micro- and nano-satellites weighing less than 50 kilograms blasted off last year including 140 produced by India, Science and Technology Daily reported, referring to data from aerospace engineering firm SpaceWorks.
> 
> "Among all micro- and nano- satellites worldwide as of April 8, 2018, 58.7 percent were from the United States and 24.6 percent from European countries, while China occupied only 2.6 percent," Wu Shufan, professor at Shanghai Jiao Tong University was quoted as saying by the official newspaper of the Ministry of Science and Technology.
> 
> Micro- and nano-satellites will grow to occupy more than 10 percent of all satellites in the next five years as the industry enters a "golden period for development," Wu said.
> 
> The academy successfully launched an SF-1 micro-satellite on September 29, according to a document sent by the academy to Global Times on Monday.
> 
> SF-1 is the first of a 120 communication and navigation micro-satellite constellation which would cover the Earth.
> 
> The comparatively low cost of micro-satellites makes them a feasible business for private Chinese companies.
> 
> Beijing-based company Commsat plans to launch seven 100 kilograms satellites by the end of 2018.
> 
> The company also plans to send four more in 2019 and another 72 in 2021, according to a document sent by Commsat to Global Times on Monday.
> 
> Small satellites also have drawbacks.
> 
> "Unlike big spacecraft, smaller satellites are quantity-driven, especially some mini- satellites, and can quickly run out of power and become space trash," Jiao Weixin, a space science professor at Peking University told the Global Times on Monday.
> 
> The research institutes and companies should "take the space environment into consideration while developing smaller satellites," Jiao said.


*China's first software-defined satellite completes in-orbit experiments*
China Plus Published: 2019-07-06 21:18:59

Tianzhi-1, China's first software-defined satellite, has completed more than 10 experiments in orbit, verifying key technologies for a new generation of satellites.

Zhao Junsuo, the chief designer of the satellite, announced the results of the experiments on Friday at 2019 Software-defined Satellite Forum in Rizhao, Shandong Province.




The Tianzhi-1 software-defined satellite. [Photo: Chinese Academy of Sciences]

The satellite is capable of processing data in orbit before sending it back to the earth, cutting the amount of time that ground stations need to spend collecting data from a satellite in order to levy useful results from its observations.

Unlike conventional single-purpose satellites, Tianzhi-1 can be used to carry out a variety of tasks through updates to its software, Zhang Baoxin, an expert at China Aviation News told the Global Times.

The satellite is designed to set its own orbit using data from the global navigation satellite system, which it did on March 17, 2019. By contrast, conventional satellites can only maneuver with assistance from control centers on earth, according to the Institute of Software at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, which is leading the Tianzhi-1 project.



The Long March-2D carrier rocket with the Tianzhi-1 software-defined satellite on board before it was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on November 20, 2018. [Photo: Bureau of Major R&D Programs, Chinese Academy of Sciences]

Members of the public can interact with Tianzhi-1 via a mobile phone app and give it a new mission when it is otherwise idle.

Tianzhi-1 was launched into space on a Long March-2D carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on November 20 last year. A follow-up mission, Tianzhi-2, project is already underway and the Tianzhi-3 mission will kick off soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Mars rover to launch in 2020*
By Zhang Han Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/7 22:33:40

Mission shows country has ‘innovative spirit’ to overcome challenges



A mock astronaut walks in the Gobi Desert near the C-Space Project Mars simulation base outside Jinchang, Northwest China's Gansu Province, in April, 2018. Photo: VCG

Chinese scientists on Sunday announced that China will launch its first mission to Mars in 2020 and the construction of its rover has been completed.

The mission includes orbiting, landing and roving the Martian surface, an unprecedented achievement that shows China's innovative spirit in space exploration and courage to face great challenges, according to Chinese space experts.

The probe's primary mission is to detect signs of life on Mars, Ouyang Ziyuan, chief scientist of China's lunar exploration plan, said at a conference on satellite and space, held in Rizhao, East China's Shandong Province from Friday to Sunday.

The mission will also examine whether the planet has the potential to be transformed in some way in the future to make it livable for humans, the 21st Century Business Herald, reported on Sunday quoted Ouyang as saying.

The Chinese rover will examine the Red Planet's atmosphere, landscape, geological and magnetic characteristics, which could provide clues to the origin and evolution of Mars and the solar system, the newspaper reported.

The launch is being timed for when the orbits of Mars and Earth are closest to each other, "which occurs every 26 months and lasts about one month," Pang Zhihao, an expert in space exploration technology in Beijing, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Of the 45 previous missions to Mars only 19 have succeeded.

Among the 19 successful missions, some were designed to send orbiting satellites around the planet and some were merely flyby missions, according to records kept by NASA.

Transmissions from Earth take almost 10 minutes to reach the orbiter, so landing commands must be issued before the lander is released and many unpredictable situations can occur during the descent nicknamed "seven minutes of terror," Pang said.

Without real-time monitoring, the probe will need to "make its own decision," Pang noted.

A successful landing is only the beginning of the rover's mission in a hostile environment.

Another challenge comes from the devastating dust storms on Mars, the worst of which is comparable to a force 12 typhoon on Earth.

Such dust storms occur almost every year on the Red Planet and can last for up to three months, Pang said, noting that the Mars rover must have a strong storm-resistance system.

Because a dust storm could damage a rover's solar power system, a solution could be to use nuclear power, Pang said.

China's Mars orbiter will carry seven scientific devices, while the rover will have six.

"Although China's Mars mission has started late, we have a high starting point with the three-in-one design. And we are prepared to face the challenges," Pang noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148416961056927745Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

Chinese private rocket firm #GalacticEnergy breakthrough: carrier rocket Zhishenxing, a 40-ton engine powered by reusable liquid oxygen/kerosene, completed 7 ignition tests Fri to Sat, accumulated working time 380 seconds. Maximum single working time is 100 seconds.

10:21 AM - Jul 9, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese rocket start-up aims at ‘SpaceX dominance’*
By Huang Ge Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/9 21:53:40

Private firms inject thrust into country’s space industry: analysts



A multiple counterflow vortex unique configuration gas generator developed by Galactic Energy Photo: Courtesy to Galactic Energy Aerospace Technology Co

Beijing-based private rocket start-up Galactic Energy Aerospace Technology Co has made a breakthrough in its "Pallas" medium liquid-propellant rocket, a step closer to the firm's goal of forging a Chinese version of the Falcon 9 rocket manufactured by US spaceflight company SpaceX.

China's innovative private rocket start-ups have injected new impetus into the domestic space industry, but more efforts are needed for them to catch up with their US counterparts that have been growing for nearly two decades, industry analysts told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The gas generator, which helps provide thrust to the rocket's 40-ton engine that is powered by reusable liquid oxygen and kerosene, has completed seven ignition tests over the weekend, with an accumulated operation time of 380 seconds, according to Galactic Energy. The maximum single operation time lasted 100 seconds.

The company started developing the main rocket engine for the Pallas in December 2018, and it is the first Chinese rocket with engines that run on reusable liquid oxygen and kerosene.

Galactic Energy's products include the Pallas family of medium-sized liquid rockets, named Pallas, and small solid rockets named Ceres.

The Ceres-1 is aimed at the low-orbit commercial small satellite market and is expected to fly in March 2020. The Pallas-1 is expected to launch in December 2022.

Xia Dongkun, co-founder and vice president of Galactic Energy, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the rocket industry has been using the same design since the 1980s, but using proprietary technology, they have updated and developed an entirely new generator. 

The firm aims to build a Chinese edition of the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket which is propelled by the Merlin family of engines and powered by liquid oxygen and kerosene.

Economies of scale, which mean cheaper launches, are crucial in the commercial space business, Xia said.

"In recent years, SpaceX's Falcon 9 rocket has kept refreshing people's understanding of the commercial space industry. This enabled it to rapidly dominate the global commercial launch market thanks to its economies of scale," he said.

Galactic Energy is committed to "incorporating space resources into life" and to significantly reducing the cost of space launch services for domestic firms, Xia said, noting that market demand is the vital driving force for innovation in the sector.

Established in February 2018, Galactic Energy primary focus is low-cost commercial space launches and space resources exploitation.

The quick development of start-ups shows increasing vitality and innovative power in the domestic private commercial rocket market, which will boost the country's space industry, Huang Zhicheng, an expert on space technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

China's private commercial rocket firms are growing rapidly and seeing solid advances, although there are continuing challenges, analysts said.

The first 80-ton liquid-oxygen methane engine of the private LandSpace rocket, named Tianque, successfully completed trial tests in May.

Meanwhile, the development of China's private aerospace industry is still at an early stage compared with the US sector, Huang said, noting that the US private rocket firms, such as SpaceX that was set up in 2002, have grown into a more mature phase after the growth of many years.

Huang said that he expects Chinese private commercial rocket companies to focus first on technology research and development to bridge the gap with advanced firms in the world.


----------



## JSCh

*China advances in payload fairing technology*
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/10 18:23:41



A Long March-7 orbital launch vehicle carrying China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 is seen at its launch pad before it's scheduled launch in Wenchang, South China's Hainan Province. File photo: VCG

China successfully completed research on the world's largest separation airbag used by rockets, the Science and Technology Daily reported on Wednesday. 

A Chinese space expert told the Global Times that the breakthrough will create a link that constitute China's next-generation heavy-lift rocket. 

A research institute under the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp recently successfully tested the airbag, which is the world's longest, thickest and more resistant to high pressure. It will perform a key role in the payload fairing process during spaceflight. 

The new airbag is six times the length of the current airbag and three times as thick, the report said. It can resist four times as much pressure as the current model. 

The new part is designed to work with futuristic heavy-lift rockets. which have a bigger, heavier nose cone and are larger overall. This requires the airbag to be large enough to match the size of the rockets and sturdy enough to withstand the weight of the cones and the impact of the explosives that do the separation. 

Huang Zhicheng, an expert on space technology, told the Global Times on Wednesday that the new technology is meant for the Long March-9, China's most powerful rocket being developed now. 

"This is an important link among the various technological thresholds needed for such a heavy rocket," Huang said.

China's heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-9, is expected to make its maiden flight around 2030 and will support manned lunar exploration, deep space exploration and construction of a space-based solar power plant. 

The diameter of the body of the Long March-9 rocket will be nearly 10 meters, according to media reports.

Researchers made a breakthrough in methodology to ensure the stability of the airbag textile and in the selection technique of the material. 

The successful research and development of the airbag will provide technological safeguards in the fairing process of Chinese heavy-haul carrier rockets, the Science and Technology Daily report said.


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Earth's largest radio telescope to search for "new worlds" outside solar system*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-11 18:26:23|Editor: ZX
by Xinhua writer Yu Fei

BEIJING, July 11 (Xinhua) -- As well as hunting for signals from alien life, the largest and most sensitive radio telescope ever built will search for extra-solar planets, or exoplanets, which have magnetic fields like Earth, within 100 light-years from Earth.

Astronomers from countries including China and France recently published their ambitious observation plan using the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in the academic journal Research in Astronomy and Astrophysics.

Li Di, a researcher at the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief scientist of FAST, said scientists are more concerned about habitable planets, which should have not only water, a suitable temperature and atmosphere, but also magnetic field.

"The earth's magnetic field protects life from cosmic rays. There is a scientific bug in the sci-fi blockbuster 'The Wandering Earth,' that is, the earth stops rotating. If that happens, the magnetic field would disappear. Without the protection of the magnetic field, the earth's atmosphere would be blown off by the solar wind. As a result, humans and most living things would be exposed to the harsh cosmic environment and unable to survive," said Li.

Philippe Zarka, an astronomer from the Paris Observatory, said planets are the most favorable cradle of life. As of today, about 4,000 exoplanets have been found.

There are six magnetized planets in the solar system with a planetary-scale magnetic field: Mercury, Earth, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune.

"In our solar system, magnetized planets are strong radio sources. Radio detection of exoplanets aims at the physical characterization of exoplanets and comparative studies with solar system planets," said Zarka.

The first exoplanet was discovered near a pulsar by means of radio astronomy. But that is a very special case. Except for that, all the exoplanets found so far were discovered through optical astronomy or infrared imaging, according to Li.

Those discoveries have led scientists to believe that almost all the stars in the Milky Way have planets resolving around them. And there must be plenty of habitable planets.

"In our solar system, the high-energy charged particles in the solar wind and the electrons from some planets' moons would have interaction with the magnetosphere of planets, generating radio radiation," said Li.

"All the planets with magnetic fields in our solar system can be found generating such radiation, which can be measured and studied by radio telescopes. But research on the planets' magnetic fields cannot be realized through optical and infrared astronomical observation.

"Do the exoplanets have magnetic fields? If they have, they should also generate radio radiation under the influence of the wind of their parent stars," Li added.

Astronomers have been looking for radio signals from exoplanets, but with no discovery yet.

"We want to try with FAST, which is the world's most sensitive radio telescope. If we can for the first time detect the radio radiation of an exoplanet and confirm its magnetic field, it would be a very important discovery," said Li.

"If this observation window is opened, we would be able to study the laws of the magnetic fields of exoplanets and whether they are habitable in another aspect," he said.

Most exoplanets have been discovered by the U.S. Kepler space telescope. Those exoplanets are located away from Earth at a distance of more than 500 light-years.

In 2018, NASA launched a new planet-hunting satellite, the Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), to target exoplanets closer to Earth.

"If TESS could find a large number of exoplanets, and we also track them, the possibility of discovering exoplanets with magnetic fields will increase," Li said.

"We are looking for exoplanets within 100 light-years from Earth. Once such planets are found, it would be favorable for scientists to conduct a thorough study of them, and there is even possibility for interstellar migration."

Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST was completed in September 2016 and is due to start regular operations in September this year.

The performance of the telescope during commissioning is beyond imagination, said Li.

During testing and early operation, FAST started making astronomical discoveries, particularly of pulsars of various kinds, including millisecond pulsars, binaries and gamma-ray pulsars,

A team of astronomers from more than 10 countries and regions are making observation plans for FAST, in order to best apply the unprecedented power of the telescope, going beyond what has been done by other telescopes in the past.

They have proposed ambitious observation objectives through the telescope, such as gravitational waves, exoplanets, ultra-high energy cosmic rays and interstellar matter, to advance human knowledge of astronomy, astrophysics and fundamental physics.

"Planning new observations to find new targets and new kinds of objects beyond the reach of existing facilities is one of the most exciting jobs of a professional astronomer," Li said.

Scientists believe more discoveries that exceed expectations will be made with FAST.

"When such a powerful new telescope begins its scientific observations, unexpected signals and effects often emerge," Li said.

"As these observation projects will be launched over the next few years, FAST will have an impact on many areas of astronomy and astrophysics around the world. Although we cannot predict what it will discover, the telescope may profoundly change our understanding of the universe," Li added.


----------



## JSCh

*China develops new generation recoverable satellite for commercial use*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-11 17:50:21|Editor: Xiaoxia






The simulation photo shows the recoverable satellite SJ-10 working in space. (Xinhua/Chinese Academy of Sciences)

BEIJING, July 11 (Xinhua) -- China is developing a new generation recoverable satellite for commercial use, which is expected to make its maiden flight in 2020, according to a space engineer.

Delivering a report at a science communication salon recently, Zhao Huiguang, chief designer of the recoverable satellite from the China Academy of Space Technology, said China's new generation recoverable satellite is able to return 500 kg to 600 kg payloads back to Earth from space.

So far, China has launched 25 recoverable satellites, and their usage is shifting from resources investigation to space science, according to Zhao.

China launched its 25th recoverable satellite, SJ-10, in April 2016, to carry out 19 space science experiments, including mice embryo development in space and thermocapillary convection experiments.

"Through that mission, we improved the recoverable satellite platform. Currently, our satellite is able to return 250 kg payloads back to Earth from space," Zhao said.



Scientific personnels work at the landing area of the re-entry capsule of the recoverable satellite SJ-10 in Siziwang Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 18, 2016. (Xinhua/Chen Junqing)

An investment report shows that the scale of the space microgravity industry in the development of new materials, electronic technology and biological pharmacy has increased rapidly in recent years, which means the commercial recoverable satellite has promising prospects, Zhao said.

He added that the functions of China's recoverable satellites can be further improved in fields such as carrying capacity, microgravity level, in-orbit experimental capacity, data service, power supply and duration of staying in orbit.

In the coming 10 years, China will launch 10 to 15 recoverable satellites to meet the demand of domestic and international customers, Zhao said.


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 11-JUL-2019
*New developments with Chinese satellites over the past decade*
INSTITUTE OF ATMOSPHERIC PHYSICS, CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES



Seventeen Chinese self-developed FengYun (FY) meteorological satellites have been launched, which are widely applied in weather analysis, numerical weather forecasting and climate prediction, as well as environment and disaster monitoring. Currently, 7 satellites are in operation.
*CREDIT: *National Satellite Meteorological Center of the China Meteorological Administration

To date, 17 Chinese self-developed FengYun (FY) meteorological satellites have been launched, which are widely applied in weather analysis, numerical weather forecasting and climate prediction, as well as environment and disaster monitoring. Currently, seven satellites are in operation.

"The FY series satellite program has gone through four main stages," according to Dr. Peng Zheng, Deputy Director at the National Satellite Meteorological Center of the China Meteorological Administration, and the first author of a recently published review (https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00376-019-8215-x) . (Note: When the article was submitted for review in late 2018, eight FY satellites were in operation. One of them retired in March 2019.)

"The first stage primarily focused on research and development (R&D) of satellite technology. FY-1A operated for 39 days and FY-1B for 158 days. Meanwhile, FY-2A operated for about six months and FY-2B for about eight months.

In the second stage, the R&D satellites were transformed to operational ones. Since FY-1C in 1999 and FY-2C in 2004, FY satellites have been stable in orbit and capable of supporting continuous measurements in an operational manner.

In the third stage, the first-generation satellites were transformed to second-generation satellites. During the past decade, the new-generation FY polar and GEO satellites, FY-3A in 2008 and FY-4A in 2016, have been in operation. Advanced instruments capable of multiple types of measurements have been mounted on the platform of the new-generation FY satellites, including multiband optical imaging, atmospheric sounding, microwave imaging, hyperspectral trace gas detection, and full-band radiation budget measurement. The new epoch for comprehensive earth observations has begun.

The latest and current stage is focused on the accuracy and precision of satellite measurements. High performance in image navigation and radiometric calibration is essential to support various quantitative data applications, such as quantitative remote sensing and satellite data assimilation."

Dr. Zhang and his team--a group of researchers from the National Satellite Meteorological Center of China Meteorological Administration--have had their summary of Chinese meteorological satellites published in a special issue(https://link.springer.com/journal/376/36/9/page/1) of _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_ on the National Report (2011-2018) to the International Union on Geophysics and Geodesy (IUGG) Centennial by the China National Committee for IAMAS.

In this review paper, they report the latest progress, major achievements and future plans of Chinese meteorological satellites; particularly, the improvements in core data processing techniques including image navigation, radiometric calibration and validation, are addressed.

China has become one of few countries that maintain polar and geostationary meteorological satellites operationally. With the associated open data policy and stable and accurate measurements, the FY satellites are becoming an important component of the space-based global observing system. FY satellite data delivery services support direct broadcasting users, CMACAST users, and web portal users. Web portal users can obtain the data through an FTP push service, FTP pull service, or manual service. Users can access the data online (http://satellite.nsmc.org.cn/portalsite/default.aspx) after a quick and free-of-charge registration process.



New developments with Chinese satellites over the past decade | EurekAlert! Science News


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149623777061265408
*Translation:*
Estimated CZ-5 new launch schedule.
CZ-5Y3 Shijian-20 satellite
2019-11 to 2020.2 (to be confirmed)
CZ5B launch rehearsal/drill 
2020.4
CZ-5Y4 HX-1 Mars Global Remote Sensing Orbiter and Small Rover
2020.7.23-8.5
CZ-5BY1 China new generation crewed spacecraft test launch
2020.10
CZ-5Y5 Chang'e-5
2020.12.4-12.8
CZ-5BY2 China space station core module
possible 2021Q2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's Tiangong-2 to deorbit in July next year*
> CGTN
> 2018-09-26 10:20 GMT+8
> Updated 2018-09-26 11:07 GMT+8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's space lab, the Tiangong-2, will deorbit as planned in July 2019. The decision was announced during a press conference called by the China Manned Space Engineering Office on Wednesday.
> 
> “Tiangong-2 has fulfilled its mission during the two-year time, and all the loads are now in good condition," said Lin Xiqiang, deputy director of the China Manned Space Engineering Office. “It will be in orbit until July 2019, and then will be controlled to deorbit.”
> 
> The space lab, which has been in orbit for two years, was launched in 2016. It performed 14 projects and carried a 600 kg load.


*China's Tiangong-2 space lab to re-enter atmosphere under control*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-13 10:16:31|Editor: Xiang Bo

BEIJING, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China's Tiangong-2 space lab is planned to be controlled to leave orbit and re-enter the atmosphere on July 19 (Beijing time), China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced on Saturday.

Most of the spacecraft will be burnt up in the atmosphere, and a small amount of debris is expected to fall in the safe sea area in the South Pacific (160-90 degrees west longitude and 30-45 degrees south latitude), according to CMSEO.

Tiangong-2, an improved version of Tiangong-1, is China's first space lab in real sense. Launched on September 15, 2016, the space lab has worked in orbit over 1,000 days, much longer than its 2-year designed life.

Comprising an experiment module and a resource module, the space lab has a total length of 10.4 meters, a largest diameter of 3.35 meters and a takeoff weight of 8.6 tonnes. After its solar panels are unfolded, its wingspan is about 18.4 meters wide. It has functions of rendezvous and docking with the Shenzhou manned spaceship and the Tianzhou cargo spacecraft.

China has carried out a series of scientific and technological space experiments, and tested the in-orbit propellant refueling technology on Tiangong-2.

All the experiments in the space lab have been completed. The spacecraft and the instruments on it are functioning well, said CMSEO.

Preparations for the controlled re-entry into atmosphere of Tiangong-2 are proceeding steadily as planned. China will timely report the information about the spacecraft after it re-enters the atmosphere to fulfill its international obligations, said CMSEO.


----------



## BL33D

ahojunk said:


> Commentary: From nothing to glory in six decades - China's space program
> Source: Xinhua 2016-10-07 18:08:18
> 
> BEIJING, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- In China the number 60 is auspicious as it relates to a cyclic numeral system of the chronology. The past 60 years has seen China's space program develop from a concept to one success after another.
> 
> Saturday is the 60th anniversary of the beginning of China's space program. Over the past six decades, China has successfully developed its own processes and has become a space science power.
> 
> Like the United States and Russia, China's space program developed from advances in ballistic missile technology during the Cold War period. On Oct. 8, 1956, the Fifth Academy of the Ministry of National Defense was established, with Qian Xuesen at the helm.
> 
> A world-renowned rocket scientist and one of the co-founders of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Qian returned to China from the United States in 1955 and would become the "father of China's aerospace."
> 
> Since then, Oct. 8, 1956 has been called the starting point of China's space program.
> 
> With the dedication of engineers and scientists like Qian and thanks to the ever increasing national strength, China has taken its place as a member of the world's exclusive "space club" by achieving a number of great breakthroughs.
> 
> On April, 24, 1970, Dongfanghong-1 was sent into orbit, the country's first space satellite. Since 2016, this day has been called China Space Day.
> 
> On Oct. 15, 2003, Shenzhou-5, a manned spacecraft, successfully carried China's first taikonaut Yang Liwei into space, and on Dec. 15, 2013, the country's first moon rover successfully soft-landed on the lunar surface.
> 
> A total of 12 taikonauts have travelled in space. China has established the Beidou navigation and positioning system, and its Long March series of carrier rockets have been launched 236 times with a success rate of 97.5 percent.
> 
> Since the very beginning, China has understood that innovation was the only path to success.
> 
> Within the past 60 years, China has mastered a number of core technologies with completely independent intellectual property rights.
> 
> China's space program is now accelerating, but it has left its military roots behind. The future is science and exploration.
> 
> Last month, China's first space lab Tiangong-2 was successfully sent into orbit. It will dock with Shenzhou-11, the manned spacecraft, later this month so that taikonauts can live in the lab.
> 
> Its heavyload Long March-5 carrier rocket will blast off later this year. It shoulders the mission of sending China's space station into orbit around 2018. Deep space exploration is also on the agenda.
> 
> How about the next 60 years? As China's space program keeps growing, not even the sky is the limit.


Respect what China has done indigenously. And making their own Space Station whereas ISS required multiple countries. Commendable. India is slowly but surely catching up. China has been someone to look forward to and compete with in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*‘Mars town’ in NW China to build 30 astronomical telescopes*
By Shan Jie in Lenghu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/12 20:43:40



The "Mars Camp" is located in Lenghu town, NW China's Qinghai Province, where the landscape resembles Mars. It has 68 sleeping capsules and makes you feel like you are on the red planet. Photo: Li Hao/GT

China is building a Mars-themed town in Northwest China's Qinghai Province, and 30 astronomical telescopes will be built.

Lenghu will be built into a Mars-themed town with scientific research, sci-fi culture and tourism in it, Tian Cairang, secretary of the Communist Party of China in Mangya, which administers Lenghu, told the Global Times on Thursday.

Lenghu, which means "cold lake" in Chinese, is located deep in the Gobi Desert and is known for its Mars-like landscape.

More than 30 astronomical telescopes will be built in Lenghu town, making it the largest in Asia, Tian said. The astronomical telescopes will be used for research by scientific institutes and universities.

Tian said Lenghu is ideal for observing space. "The sky is always clear here and astronomical observation conditions are also great," he said, "These are the key to astronomical telescopes."

The astronomical telescopes will be built on top of Saishiteng mountain about 4,200 meters above sea level. It takes two hours by car from the town center to the mountain top, including a one-and-a-half hour drive through rugged roads along the cliff.

The Global Times reporter on Friday saw workers level the ground on the mountain top as part of infrastructure construction for the astronomical telescopes.

As the pioneer of the Mars-town project, a "Mars Camp" was officially opened in Lenghu on March 1, aiming to attract tourists and inspire children's interest in astronomy. The Lenghu Sci-Fi Literature Prize was also launched in 2018.

Lenghu was used to be a key petroleum mine in Qinghai with a population of more than 120,000. But as the resource dried up in the 1980s, it gradually shrank into a town of only hundreds of residents.


----------



## 055_destroyer

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149623777061265408
> *Translation:*
> Estimated CZ-5 new launch schedule.
> CZ-5Y3 Shijian-20 satellite
> 2019-11 to 2020.2 (to be confirmed)
> CZ5B launch rehearsal/drill
> 2020.4
> CZ-5Y4 HX-1 Mars Global Remote Sensing Orbiter and Small Rover
> 2020.7.23-8.5
> CZ-5BY1 China new generation crewed spacecraft test launch
> 2020.10
> CZ-5Y5 Chang'e-5
> 2020.12.4-12.8
> CZ-5BY2 China space station core module
> possible 2021Q2


They keep delaying and delaying Long March 5 launch date. Sometimes, CSA need to take some risk. There cannot be totally perfect. We learn from mistakes and risk needs to be taken. No more delay and just launch the new Long March 5 for testing.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124428472628260869
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> LaunchStuff@LaunchStuff
> 
> While we're on the topic of Interstellar ________: In a recent article the VP of Interstellar Glory (iSpace) has said that their 4 stage solid fuel rocket, Hyperbola-1, will be heading to the launch site in late May. It will be carrying 7 payloads.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151035469897043970LaunchStuff@LaunchStuff

Hyperbola-1 was transported to Jiuquan for launch on July 6th. No info on launch date.

Info was released by Changan Automobile as this launch will be yet another car manufacturer/rocket manufacturer collab like the maiden Long March 11H was.

https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/HD9JFow8i?fid=1034:4393322114942675 …


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 10-JUL-2019
*Modeling early meteorite impacts on the moon*
UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA - DAVIS

As our solar system was forming nearly four and a half billion years ago, a planet-sized object struck the early Earth, leading to the formation of the moon, possibly from a hot, spinning cloud of rock vapor called a synestia. But after the Earth and moon had condensed from the vapor, there was another phase of growth as meteorites crashed into both bodies.

Despite their common origin there are curious differences between the Earth and moon. Elements such as gold, iridium, platinum and palladium (known as highly siderophile or 'iron-loving' elements) are relatively scarce on the moon compared to Earth. Because these elements were delivered by meteorites, explanations for the difference put limits on how growth by meteorite bombardment unfolded over hundreds of millions of years. Understanding this problem is crucial to figuring out exactly what happened as the Earth and moon grew into the bodies we know today.

"This has been a major problem in terms of how we understand the Moon's accretion history," said Qing-zhu Yin, professor of earth and planetary sciences at UC Davis.

Yin and an international group of collaborators have now carried out a detailed reconstruction that resolves the highly siderophile element problem and gives new insight into the late accretion history of the moon. Their results are published July 11 in the journal _Nature_.

*Less retention of meteorite material*

The researchers modeled the millions of meteor impacts that would have brought material to the Earth and moon. They validated their model by comparing the number of predicted impacts with the number of actual craters on the moon.

They found that because of the moon's smaller size, and because some impacts would be at a shallow angle to the surface, relatively less material was left behind by meteorites that hit the moon than by those hitting the Earth.

Yin and colleagues calculated that the siderophile elements would have been retained in the lunar crust and mantle only from about 4.35 billion years ago, later than previously thought and about the time that the magma ocean covering the moon solidified. Siderophile elements arriving before that time would have been absorbed into the moon's iron core.

Taken together, these factors account for the discrepancy in highly siderophile elements between Earth and moon.

"The beauty of this work is such that all of these things are now coming together nicely. We may have solved this problem, at least until someone find new discrepancies!" Yin said.


Modeling early meteorite impacts on the moon | EurekAlert! Science News

Meng-Hua Zhu, Natalia Artemieva, Alessandro Morbidelli, Qing-Zhu Yin, Harry Becker, Kai Wünnemann. *Reconstructing the late-accretion history of the Moon*. _Nature_, 2019; 571 (7764): 226 DOI: 10.1038/s41586-019-1359-0​


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 18-JUL-2019
*China's plans to solve the mysteries of the moon*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​China, in collaboration with several countries, is now at the forefront of lunar exploration. In an article published on July 18 in Science, researchers laid out what the China Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) has accomplished since their launch in 2007 and their plans into the next three decades.
*CREDIT: *NAOC/CNSA

Fifty years ago, on July 20, 1969, the world watched as Neil Armstrong walked on the Moon. Since then, space agencies around the globe have sent rovers to Mars, probes to the furthest reaches of our galaxy and beyond, yet humanity's curiosity and fascination with the Moon has never abated.

China, in collaboration with several countries, is now at the forefront of lunar exploration. In an article published on July 18 in _Science_, researchers laid out what the China Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) has accomplished since their launch in 2007 and their plans into the next three decades.

"Fifty years after Neil Armstrong took, 'one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind' as the first human to set foot on the Moon, China's CE-4 lander and Yutu 2 rover left the footprints of humanity's first robotic visit to the surface of the far side of the Moon," said LI Chunlai, article author and the Deputy Director-General of National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academies of Science (NAOC).

The exploration of the far side of the Moon led to the unexpected discovery of possible lunar mantle material on the surface - a potential indicator of the severity of asteroid impacts in the early days of the Moon. The Chinese missions also led to the highest resolution global image and topographic data of the Moon to date.

"CLEP has brought Chinese lunar science to a great stage of development," LI said, noting the program has pushed technology forward with regard to lunar remote sensing, lunar geomorphology and lunar geology.

CLEP's next mission is set to launch in early 2020. Dubbed Chang'E 5 for the Chinese moon goddess, the goal of this mission is to collect lunar rock and soil that will be sent to Earth in a sample-return vehicle. It'll be the first sample-return mission of any country since 1976. This technological advancement - bringing samples to Earth - signals the third phase of CLEP.

LI and his team hope these developments will eventually translate to great strides in scientific application through a Lunar Scientific Research Station. The plan is to have the station in place by 2030 to carry out technical verification and scientific validation of various experiments, with the ultimate goal of hosting astronauts for long-term stays on the Moon.

First, though, there's work to be done. CLEP's planned lunar exploration and scientific studies would be significantly limited by current technology, according to LI. While China has made remarkable progress through CLEP, international collaboration is critical for the next phase of lunar exploration.

"The Moon belongs to all of us. Just as the Apollo program played a positive role in promoting the development of human society, China will work with countries around the world in its forward-looking lunar and deep space exploration projects," LI said. "We hope to cooperate with other countries in the exploration, research and utilization of the Moon to jointly create a better future for humanity through achievements in space science and technology."


China's plans to solve the mysteries of the moon | EurekAlert! Science News

Chunlai Li, Chi Wang, Yong Wei, Yangting Lin. *China’s present and future lunar exploration program*. _Science_ (2019). DOI: 10.1126/science.aax9908​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's Tiangong-2 space lab to re-enter atmosphere under control*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-13 10:16:31|Editor: Xiang Bo
> 
> BEIJING, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China's Tiangong-2 space lab is planned to be controlled to leave orbit and re-enter the atmosphere on July 19 (Beijing time), China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced on Saturday.
> 
> Most of the spacecraft will be burnt up in the atmosphere, and a small amount of debris is expected to fall in the safe sea area in the South Pacific (160-90 degrees west longitude and 30-45 degrees south latitude), according to CMSEO.
> 
> Tiangong-2, an improved version of Tiangong-1, is China's first space lab in real sense. Launched on September 15, 2016, the space lab has worked in orbit over 1,000 days, much longer than its 2-year designed life.
> 
> Comprising an experiment module and a resource module, the space lab has a total length of 10.4 meters, a largest diameter of 3.35 meters and a takeoff weight of 8.6 tonnes. After its solar panels are unfolded, its wingspan is about 18.4 meters wide. It has functions of rendezvous and docking with the Shenzhou manned spaceship and the Tianzhou cargo spacecraft.
> 
> China has carried out a series of scientific and technological space experiments, and tested the in-orbit propellant refueling technology on Tiangong-2.
> 
> All the experiments in the space lab have been completed. The spacecraft and the instruments on it are functioning well, said CMSEO.
> 
> Preparations for the controlled re-entry into atmosphere of Tiangong-2 are proceeding steadily as planned. China will timely report the information about the spacecraft after it re-enters the atmosphere to fulfill its international obligations, said CMSEO.


*China's space lab Tiangong-2 reenters atmosphere under control*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-19 21:41:09|Editor: Liangyu

BEIJING, July 19 (Xinhua) -- China's space lab Tiangong-2 reentered the earth's atmosphere under control at around 9:06 p.m. on Friday (Beijing time), China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said.

A small amount of the spacecraft's debris fell into the predetermined safe sea area in the South Pacific, according to the agency.

Tiangong-2's controlled reentry into the atmosphere marks the successful completion of all the tasks in the space lab phase in China's manned space program, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program.

Efforts are being made to step up preparations for constructing China's space station, CMSA said.

Tiangong-2, an improved version of Tiangong-1, is considered China's first space lab. Launched on September 15, 2016, the space lab has worked in orbit over 1,000 days, much longer than its 2-year designed lifespan.

Comprising an experiment module and a resource module, the space lab has a total length of 10.4 meters, a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters and a takeoff weight of 8.6 tonnes. After its solar panels are unfolded, its wingspan reaches 18.4 meters.

Tiangong-2 has docked with the Shenzhou-11 manned spaceship and Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft. Chinese astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong stayed for a period of 30 days in the space lab.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152213643863498753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152218648905281537

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Earth's largest radio telescope identifies 86 pulsars*
By Cao Zinan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-07-22 14:03
















[Photo/CCTV]

Three years into operation, the world's largest radio telescope, FAST, has identified 86 pulsars as of July 19.

China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, or FAST, is still in its commissioning phase. But it has already partially achieved its scientific goal of conducting astronomical observations on the ground as a practical telescope.

FAST has now achieved tracking, in-motion scanning and other astronomical observation modes, with several key results exceeding expectations.

Chinese scientists discovered multiple pulsars using the FAST telescope for the first time on Oct 10, 2017, only after one year's operational trial.

Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in Southwest China's Guizhou province, FAST has a receiving dish area equivalent to about 30 football fields.

FAST's key tasks include observation of pulsars as well as exploration of interstellar molecules and interstellar communication signals.

According to Zhang Pei, scientist with the National Astronomical Observatories of China, pulsars with high density and energy are irreplaceable "celestial laboratories" and could be used to replace navigational satellites to locate spacecraft.

British astronomers Jocelyn Bell Burnell and Antony Hewish discovered the first pulsar on Nov 28, 1967. Scientists have since identified more than 2,000 pulsars.

Pulsar observation is very important as it can be used to confirm the existence of gravitational radiation and black holes, and help solve many other major questions in physics.

"FAST has huge scientific potential and it may detect unprecedented signals during searches for pulsars, which will help us in further studies in astrophysics and basic physics," Zhang said.

"FAST detected one of the faintest millisecond pulsars ever recorded in February 2018, which was unable to be seen by many other country's telescopes. This shows us its advantage in sensitivity," said Li Di, chief scientist of the FAST project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China, Russia, Europe to jointly explore plan for research station on Moon*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-22 18:30:12|Editor: Xiang Bo

GUANGZHOU, July 22 (Xinhua) -- Space authorities of China, Europe and Russia have agreed to jointly explore the plan to build a scientific research station on the Moon, a senior Chinese space official said Monday.

The joint exploration will focus on the scientific objectives of the station, as well as system-related or mission-based discussions, said Wu Yanhua, deputy director of the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

Participants will jointly plan and design the station, coordinate their implementation of the plan and ultimately share the scientific results, Wu said at an international conference on the exploration of the Moon and the deep space that opened Monday in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, Guangdong Province.

Pei Zhaoyu, deputy director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the CNSA, said the construction plan for the station is expected to be completed after two to three years of deliberations by an international team of scientists.

An intergovernmental coordination committee on the lunar research station will be established, according to Pei.

Wu Weiren, a chief designer of China's lunar exploration program, said China will use the fourth phase of the program as well as its following missions to assess the viability of working on the Moon for a long period of time.

China, Russia and Europe have all put forward or showed inclinations for the idea of building a scientific base on the Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Not difficult to send Chinese onto the moon: lunar probe chief designer*
By Deng Xiaoci in Zhuhai Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/22 18:28:40



Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar probe program. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Chinese scientists are conducting scientific feasibility studies on sending the country's astronauts to the moon, China's lunar probe program chief designer Wu Weiren told the Global Times on Monday. 

"Sending Chinese people to the moon won't be too much of a problem," Wu, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said at a press conference ahead of the 4th International Conference on Lunar and Deep Space Exploration held in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Monday.

Wu declined to reveal a detailed schedule for a manned mission to the moon. 

The conference is jointly sponsored by China National Space Administration (CNSA) and Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), and organized by CNSA Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center and CAS General Office and Lunar and Deep Space Exploration. 

At the press conference, Pei Zhaoyu, deputy director of the Lunar Exploration and Space Engineering Center with the CNSA, who is also the deputy chief designer of the country's third-phase mission of lunar exploration program, said that "China's future lunar exploration, including Chang'e-6 and those following it, will be determined by the country's own technology capability and overall economic strength."

"China will not race against other countries, but will follow its own schedule," Pei said answering the Global Times inquiry how the acceleration of the US plan to return people to the moon could impact China's lunar exploration schedule.

US Vice President Mike Pence made a statement in March saying that NASA was directed to return American astronauts to the lunar surface within the next five years "by any means necessary." 

The sudden acceleration of the US returning to the moon showed that the US side was feeling the pressure posed by Chinese space advancements in moon exploration, Chinese analysts concluded.

Another reason should be the moon's position as a strategic bridgehead for future deeper space exploration, according to experts. 

China still has unmanned Chang'e-5, -6, -7, -8 missions coming up until 2030, Wu Yanhua, deputy director of the CNSA said in January.

Chang'e-5 will return samples from the moon in a mission scheduled around 2020, Wu told the Global Times.

He also said that Chang'e-6 will conduct a similar mission, but with samples from the south pole of the moon. 

Whether the Chang'e-6 probe will also land on the far side will depend on the Chang'e-5 sample. 

Chang'e-7 will comprehensively explore the moon, whereas Chang'e-8 will explore the possibility of building an international lunar research base, the CNSA deputy head said.

Chang'e-8 will test 3D printer technology in hopes of assisting future lunar residents.

"The landing location and research goals for Chang'e-6 will be later determined, after taking the performance of Chang'e-5 into consideration," Pei said on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *LANDSPACE SUCCESSFULLY CONDUCTED THE FULL SYSTEM HOT FIRING FOR“TQ-12”, THE FIRST 80T-THRUST-LEVEL L*
> LANDSPACE 2019-05-18
> 
> The full system hot firing for “TQ-12”, the first 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE in China, was successfully conducted in Huzhou Intelligent Manufacturing Factory of LandSpace. “TQ-12”, as the world’s third model of LOX+LCH4 LRE, is developed independently by LandSpace.
> 
> “TQ-12” engine has been carried out four times hot firing test runs in this week, with the longest run-time about 20 seconds. The stable and rapid initial start and shutting down of the engine, along with relative appropriate parameters in test run period, manifests that the performance of the engine meets the qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the highest thrust level of bipropellant cryogenic LRE in China, the highlights of "TQ-12” rocket engine includes non-toxic, high-reliability, high-performance, low-cost, easy-operation and reusability, which is the evolution direction of the main rocket engine. The success of the test run demonstrates that Chinese private launch vehicle company, LandSpace has owned all of key technologies for the development of 100t thrust level LRE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “TQ-12” engine is designed with a sea level thrust of 67t and a sea level vacuum thrust of 76t as well as vacuum thrust 80t. The General Manager of LandSpace’s propulsion system department Ge Minghe stated that this engine’s thrust level could cover the single propulsion system of small launch vehicles up to middle launch vehicles and even to heavy launch vehicles. Those features decided its giant commercial prospects.
> 
> “TQ-12 “ has completed several critical tests, including gas generator test run, thrust chamber with short nozzle configuration test run, power-pack test since the development of “TQ-12” engine in 2017. The full system hot firing for TQ-12 was successfully conducted, marking the significant breakthrough for China private launch vehicle company on the high thrust level LRE, successfully verifying closed-loop of design, R&D, manufacturing, production, assembly and test process of high thrust level LRE.
> 
> LandSpace publicly released its technological roadmap of the ‘80t+10t’ Liquid Oxygen and Liquid Methane rocket propulsion system in July of 2018. “ZQ-12” 80t engine will be used in the first and second stage of ZQ-2 launcher and 10t engine in the third stage of ZQ series liquid propellant launch vehicles. This roadmap covers the full liquid methane launch vehicle family, such as rockets from small to large and even to heavy rockets by parallel combination of two types of engines. The successful run test of full system hot firing for TQ-12 demonstrates the comprehensive mastery of the development capability and the cover of thrust level gap from 10t to 100t LOX+LCH4 LRE for LandSpace.
> 
> TQ-12 engine is the third model of high thrust level liquid oxygen and liquid methane rocket engine in the world, following another 2 models of LOX+LCH4 engines, the US SpaceX’s Raptor engine and the Blue-origin’s BE-4 engine.
> 
> As the first private company in China that has completed the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust-level LOX+LCH4 LRE, LandSpace is the third company in the world to master the key technology of high thrust level LRE. In addition, the full system hot firing for 80t-thrust -level LOX+LCH4 LRE not only indicates the breakthroughs in key technology fields for LandSpace, but also plays the role for the powerful supplement to Chinese space industry and contribution for the Chinese capability access to Space in real action, announced by LandSpace’s CEO, Roger Zhang.


*China's liquid oxygen-methane rocket engine completes key test*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-23 17:04:27|Editor: xuxin

HANGZHOU, July 23 (Xinhua) -- China's 80-tonne thrust liquid oxygen-methane engine has completed a full-thrust run test with a duration of 100 seconds, the developer said Tuesday.

The engine, named TQ-12, was independently developed by the private rocket company LandSpace and has the third-highest thrust level among liquid oxygen-methane engines globally.

The test shows that key technical parameters have reached the design requirements and further verified the product's quality and structural reliability, said Ge Minghe, general manager of the R&D department of LandSpace.

The engine will conduct further tests including a test under extreme working conditions and a long-run test, according to the company's plan.

The Chinese government encourages the participation of private enterprises in the space industry. The country had more than 60 private companies in the commercial space industry as of December 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch first rocket for commercial missions in 1st half of 2019*
> CGTN
> Published on Dec 29, 2018
> 
> China will launch the first rocket for commercial missions in the first half of 2019, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC). The rocket, Jielong (Smart Dragon) No.-1 Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle, will take on China's first commercial mission. China plans to develop two types of rockets for commercial purposes – the Jielong series and the Tenglong series, according to Tang Yagang, president of Chinarocket Co. Ltd. under the CASC.


From ChinaRocket, Jielong-1 is being delivered to Jiuquan launch center at 24 July 04:00. Set to launch in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151035469897043970LaunchStuff@LaunchStuff
> 
> Hyperbola-1 was transported to Jiuquan for launch on July 6th. No info on launch date.
> 
> Info was released by Changan Automobile as this launch will be yet another car manufacturer/rocket manufacturer collab like the maiden Long March 11H was.
> 
> https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/HD9JFow8i?fid=1034:4393322114942675 …





> 航空航天港9ifly
> 
> 
> 今天 09:39 来自 iPhone客户端
> #发射消息# 2019年7月25日约13:00，国内民营航天公司星际荣耀双曲线一号火箭将自酒泉进行首次发射任务，这也是国内第三家尝试进行入轨发射，预祝发射成功！
> SQX-1 Y1运载火箭全长21米，最大直径1.4米，起飞重量31吨，500公里SSO轨道运载能力为260KG。本次发射携带了航天科工空间工程发展有限公司和北京理工大学的两颗卫星，搭载了央视未来新星验证载荷、西瓜创客载荷及星时代-6载荷等三个末子级载荷，以及两个商业配重。以上卫星及载荷将被送入300公里的近地圆轨道。


*9ifly.cn*
Today 09:39

#发射消息# At about 13:00 on July 25, 2019, the domestic private space company i-Space Hyperbolic No. 1 rocket will carry out its first launch mission from Jiuquan. This is also the third attempt by China private company for an orbital launch.

The SQX-1 Y1(Hyperbolic-1) launch vehicle has a total length of 21 meters, a maximum diameter of 1.4 meters, a take-off weight of 31 tons, and a 500-kilometer SSO orbit carrying capacity of 260KG. The launch carried two satellites from CASIC Space Engineering Development Co., Ltd. and Beijing Institute of Technology. Also on-board are three final-stage piggyback load for CCTV's future star test load, Xigua Creater and Xing Shidai-6, and two payload for commercial advertisement. The above satellites and payloads will be sent to the 300-kilometer low-earth orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Liftoff successful!



> 林晓弈
> 16分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 成功啦，航天爱好者网 祝贺@星际荣耀空间科技 。//@林晓弈: 即将到来的发布会现场。 @林晓弈: 四级分离 估计要入轨了
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。//@林晓弈: 整流罩分离成功。//@林晓弈: 跟踪飞行正常。//@林晓弈: 三四级分离正常。//@林晓弈: 二三级分离正常。


Report from social media claim the launch to be successful.

First orbital launch by a private company in China!

Congratulation to iSpace!!




*中国民营运载火箭零的突破 星际荣耀一箭多星成功入轨*
星际荣耀 北京星际荣耀空间科技有限公司 Today

北京时间2019年7月25日13时00分，北京星际荣耀空间科技有限公司（下称“星际荣耀”）的双曲线一号遥一长安欧尚号运载火箭（下称“SQX-1 Y1”）在中国酒泉卫星发射中心成功发射，按飞行时序将多颗卫星及有效载荷精确送入预定300公里圆轨道，发射任务取得圆满成功，实现了中国民营运载火箭零的突破。

...
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/eB8LnJ83Ola5OdnJDaM-Ig​
_Translation:_
*China's private carrier rocket breakthrough iSpace one rocket and many satellite successfully into orbit*
Source: iSpace Technology Co., Ltd.

At 13:00 on July 25, 2019, Beijing time, Beijing iSpace Technology Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as iSpace)'s hyperbola No. 1 Y1 carrier rocket (hereinafter referred to as "SQX-1 Y1") Successfully launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in China, the satellites and payloads were accurately delivered to the scheduled 300-kilometer orbit according to the flight schedule. The launch mission was a complete success, achieving a breakthrough for Chinese private launch vehicle.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154265753899667456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Private firm makes history with successful orbital mission*
By Zhao Lei in Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-07-25 13:33 


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201907/25/WS5d393f43a310d83056400f5a_2.html


The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket blasts off from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, July 25, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

A private Chinese company used its own carrier rocket to send two satellites and several experimental payloads into space on Thursday, marking the first successful orbital mission by the country's commercial space industry.

The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket, the first in the SQX-1 series, blasted off at 1:00 pm from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert.

Nearly 15 minutes after the ignition, the 25-meter-tall rocket successfully deployed two satellites — one from the State-owned defense conglomerate, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, and the other from the Beijing Institute of Technology — into a low-Earth orbit about 300 kilometers above the ground.



The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket blasts off from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, July 25, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Carrying the high hopes of China's private space sector, the mission's success is considered a landmark achievement by industry observers. It demonstrated that after previous failed attempts, a private company in China is now capable of conducting an orbital launch, a requirement for any serious newcomer in the space industry.

Developed and produced by i-Space, a Beijing-based space startup founded by a group of Chinese rocket researchers previously working for State-owned enterprises, the three-stage SQX-1 is mainly propelled by solid fuel. It has a liftoff weight of 42 metric tons and a diameter of 1.4 m.

The rocket's launch capacity allows it to transport satellites with a total weight of 500 kilograms into a sun-synchronous orbit 500 km above the Earth, according to the company.



The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket blasts off from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, July 25, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Designers at i-Space described the SQX-1 as the most powerful carrier rocket ever built by a private company in China.

Private companies are eager to seize business opportunities in the nation's burgeoning commercial space launch market.

Leading private rocket-makers in China, i-Space, LandSpace and OneSpace, all based in Beijing, have been sparing no effort to develop their own carrier rockets. Currently, those are mainly made by major State-owned space enterprises. Carrier rockets are in short supply because of surging demand for launch services from the country's flourishing satellite industry.



The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket blasts off from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, July 25, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Executives at the private companies are aware that becoming the first to launch a carrier rocket into orbit would win not only plaudits but also lucrative contracts.

Two previous attempts at orbital launches by LandSpace and One-Space failed.

Yao Bowen, spokesman for i-Space, said Thursday's launch indicated that his company was now ready to become involved in the commercial launch business.

He said i-Space will carry out five SQX-1 launches for clients before the end of 2020, adding the company's second type of carrier rocket — the SQX-2 reusable liquid-propellant rocket — is under development and scheduled to make its maiden launch in 2021.

By the end of last year, 123 private enterprises on the Chinese mainland had registered in the space industry, with 14 of them focused on rocket development and production, according to a market report published recently by FutureAerospace, a space industry consultancy in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154628728665673728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092393975422615552




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155484395576483840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Scientists discover highest energy cosmic gamma rays in Tibet*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-03 16:57:55|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on May, 2013 shows the ASgamma Experiment in Yangbajain, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. A joint research team made up of Chinese and Japanese scientists has discovered the highest energy cosmic gamma rays ever observed from an observatory in Tibet, opening a new window to explore the extreme universe. (The Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences/Handout via Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, July 3 (Xinhua) -- A joint research team made up of Chinese and Japanese scientists has discovered the highest energy cosmic gamma rays ever observed from an observatory in Tibet, opening a new window to explore the extreme universe.
> 
> The energy of the gamma rays is as high as 450 TeV, equivalent to 45 billion times of the energy of X-rays for medical diagnosis, researchers from the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences said at a press conference on Wednesday.
> 
> Scientists believe that those energetic gamma rays were from the Crab Nebula, a famous supernova remnant in the constellation Taurus, about 6,500 light years away from Earth.
> 
> Previously, the highest energy ever observed for a gamma-ray photon was 75 TeV, which was detected by the HEGRA Cherenkov telescope in Germany.
> 
> "Before this discovery, many scientists believed that photons could not be accelerated to energy higher than 100 TeV," said Huang Jing, a researcher from IHEP, and the co-spokesperson for the experiment.
> 
> "The discovery is a milestone in the search for the origin of the mysterious cosmic rays," said Professor Chen Yang, an expert of supernova remnants from Nanjing University.
> 
> Scientists hypothesize the following steps for generating very-high-energy gamma rays: first, the electrons are accelerated up to PeV (one thousand trillion electron volts) in the nebula; then the PeV electrons interact with the cosmic microwave background radiation (CMBR), the remnant radiation from the Big Bang filling the whole universe; and then a CMBR photon is kicked up to 450 TeV by a PeV electron.
> 
> The researchers thus conclude that the Crab Nebula is the most powerful natural electron accelerator known in our Galaxy.
> 
> The Crab Nebula was produced by a supernova explosion in the year 1054, which was recorded in official historical documents of the Northern Song dynasty (960-1127).
> 
> In 1969, scientists discovered a pulsar, rotating 30 times per second, embedded in the nebula. In the modern era, the Crab Nebula has been observed at all electromagnetic wavelengths ranging from radio to very high energy gamma rays.
> 
> The observatory, located in the Yangbajing town of Tibet at an altitude of 4,300 meters, has been operated jointly by China and Japan since 1990.
> 
> The China-Japan collaboration added new underground detectors in 2014, which can suppress 99.92 percent of the cosmic-ray background noises, and thus improve the sensitivity significantly, Huang said.
> 
> During a period of about two years, a total of 24 gamma-ray photons above 100 TeV have been detected from the Crab Nebula, as a result of the innovative upgrading of the experiment, according to Huang.
> 
> "This is the very first but a great step forward. It proves that our techniques worked well, and gamma rays with energies up to a few hundred TeV really exist," Huang said.
> 
> "This pioneering work opens a new window for the exploration of the extreme universe. The detection of gamma rays above 100 TeV is a key to understanding the origin of very-high-energy cosmic rays, which has been a mystery since their discovery in 1912. With further observations using this new window, we expect to identify the origin of cosmic rays in our Galaxy," Huang said.
> 
> The discovery will be published in the journal Physical Review Letters later in July.


*Viewpoint: Highest Energy Astrophysical Photons Detected*
Rene A. Ong
Department of Physics and Astronomy, University of California, Los Angeles, CA, USA

July 29, 2019• _Physics_ 12, 87

An experiment operating at high altitudes in Tibet has detected the highest energy photons ever observed from an astrophysical source, the Crab Nebula.



​Figure 1: The Tibet ABγ experiment is located at an altitude of 4300 m in Yangbajing, China. With an array of scintillation detectors and underwater water-Cherenkov detectors covering 65,700 m2, the experiment measures the secondary particles that are produced when a high-energy photon strikes the upper atmosphere. An artist’s depiction of such an air shower is shown in the image.

Very-high-energy (VHE) gamma-ray astronomy gives the view of the Universe at photon energies above 100 GeV ( 1011eV). To produce photons at these high energies requires a cosmic accelerator many times more powerful than the Large Hadron Collider. Known gamma-ray sources, such as pulsars and active galactic nuclei, harbor intense electromagnetic or gravitational fields for accelerating particles that subsequently produce VHE photons. Astrophysicists have models for how this acceleration occurs, but uncertainties remain over such issues as the maximum particle energy achievable through these mechanisms. To help address these questions, researchers search for the highest energy—and rarest—gamma rays using ground-based experiments with very large collection areas. Now, for the first time, such an experiment has detected photons above 100 TeV ( 1014 eV) from an astrophysical source, namely, the Crab Nebula [1]. Not only does this detection open up a new view of the Universe, it also confirms the standard theoretical framework for particle acceleration and radiation in one of the best-studied astrophysical sources.

When a VHE particle—either gamma ray or cosmic ray—reaches us from the cosmos, it interacts with the Earth’s atmosphere to create an extensive air shower of secondary particles and photons that propagate down to the surface of the Earth (Fig. 1). By measuring these secondary products from the ground, we can gather information on the primary VHE particle [2]. One of the main motivations of studying gamma rays in this way has been to pinpoint astrophysical sites of extreme particle acceleration that could also explain the origin of cosmic rays. Some of the first projects to perform such measurements were air shower arrays, which detect the particles in the shower via a widely distributed array of detectors, typically either scintillator or water-Cherenkov detectors. By measuring the densities and arrival times of secondary particles at numerous locations on the ground, air shower arrays estimate the energy and arrival direction of the incoming primary particle, as well as determine whether it was a gamma-ray photon or a cosmic ray.

The first definitive detection of a VHE gamma-ray source, the Crab Nebula, was made by the Whipple 10m Telescope in 1989 [3]. Whipple was not an air shower array but rather an atmospheric Cherenkov telescope, which captures secondary photons (as opposed to secondary particles) using dish-shaped reflectors. Although the Whipple detection of 1-TeV photons was a landmark event, the fact that the Crab was the first source to be detected was not surprising. The Crab, the remnant of a supernova explosion observed on Earth in 1054 CE, is perhaps the most studied source in astronomy and has very luminous emission over all wavelengths. In the VHE band, the Crab’s emission is bright and steady, powered most likely by a wind of relativistic electrons blowing off the Crab Pulsar. This wind model—supported by the shape of the VHE spectrum—assumes that the electrons interact with low-energy ambient photons through inverse-Compton scattering, producing gamma-ray photons [4].

Motivated by the Whipple detection and hoping to see higher-energy photons, a collaboration of Japanese and Chinese scientists constructed the Tibet air shower experiment (Tibet ASγ) in 1990. This array, which initially consisted of 49 scintillation detectors covering an area of 11,000 m2, benefits from a high altitude of 4300 m, which allows it to detect a wider range of gamma-ray energies than the first generation of air shower arrays [5]. In 1999, Tibet ASγ made the first detection of the Crab Nebula by an air shower array [6]. The experiment has been periodically upgraded with additional scintillation detectors (now totaling around 600) and, more recently, with the installation of 24 underground water-Cherenkov detectors, which measure muons. Since gamma-ray initiated air showers are expected to have far fewer muons than those initiated by cosmic rays, the measurement of the muon content rejects the background events due to cosmic rays, focusing on those due to gamma-ray photons. Thanks to this additional equipment, the Tibet ASγ has significantly improved sensitivity at both low ( ∼1 TeV) and high ( ∼100 TeV) energies.

Over the last 30 years, the Tibet AS γ has been accompanied by atmospheric Cherenkov telescopes, such as H.E.S.S., MAGIC, and VERITAS and by array-type experiments like the Milagro experiment. These various ground-based observatories have revolutionized our understanding of the VHE universe by discovering and characterizing close to 200 sources of TeV gamma radiation [7]. However, none of these sources was detected at 100-TeV energies.

That situation has now changed. The Tibet ASγ collaboration reports the detection of a clear gamma-ray signal from the direction of the Crab Nebula at energies above 100 TeV [1]. The calculated photon spectrum shows good agreement with previous measurements at lower energies and a smooth continuation of the inverse-Compton model to the highest energies [4]. It’s worth noting that a similar result has recently been reported at conferences by the successor to Milagro: the High-Altitude Water Cherenkov (HAWC) Observatory, which started regular operations in 2014. HAWC has a high-altitude (4100 m) location, large muon detectors, and improved reconstruction capabilities that—like Tibet ASγ—give it a superior performance compared to earlier air shower arrays. The HAWC Collaboration recently submitted their 100-TeV observations of the Crab for publication [8].

The work reported here represents the achievement of a long-held goal to measure 100-TeV gamma rays. Although there is nothing magic about 100 TeV, the detections by Tibet ASγ and HAWC confirm that our standard picture of particle acceleration and radiation in the Crab Nebula continues to higher energies in a smooth fashion. This, in turn, argues that the primary electrons being accelerated in the Crab approach energies of 1 PeV ( 1015 eV).

Looking toward the future, extending the Crab spectrum to increasingly higher energies would be important to ensure that no new component appears. Detection of other objects above 100 TeV can be expected although—because of absorption by intergalactic radiation fields—only sources in our Galaxy or its neighborhood are visible at these energies. Nonetheless, HAWC has shown that there are many Galactic sources in the TeV band [9], and hence future detections could shed light on the highest energy accelerators in the Milky Way, the so-called PeVatrons that are needed to explain what powers the peta-electronvolt cosmic rays that get to Earth. Similarly, if photons at these highest energies can be correlated with neutrino events detected by the IceCube experiment at the South Pole, it would provide important clues about the origin of the highest energy neutrinos.

The many recent discoveries in the field of VHE gamma-ray astronomy have motivated the development of new, more sensitive instruments to probe the 100-TeV frontier. One example is the Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO), which is a new air shower experiment that was recently inaugurated in Sichuan, China. Additionally, development continues on the Cherenkov Telescope Array (CTA), which will comprise two large arrays of atmospheric Cherenkov telescopes at sites in Chile and Spain. There also exists significant interest in a southern hemisphere high-altitude air shower experiment [10].

This research is published in _Physical Review Letters_ and on the arXiv.


Physics - Viewpoint: Highest Energy Astrophysical Photons Detected

*First Detection of Photons with Energy beyond 100 TeV from an Astrophysical Source*
M. Amenomori et al. (Tibet ASγ Collaboration)
Phys. Rev. Lett. 123, 051101 (2019)
Published July 29, 2019​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China completes first offshore rocket launch*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-05 14:09:35|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> QINGDAO, June 5 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a rocket from a mobile launch platform in the Yellow Sea off Shandong Province on Wednesday, sending two technology experiment satellites and five commercial satellites into space.
> 
> A Long March-11 solid propellant carrier rocket blasted off at 12:06 p.m. from the mobile platform. It is China's first space launch from a sea-based platform and the 306th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.
> 
> The rocket is also named "CZ-11 WEY" under an agreement between the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, China Space Foundation and a Chinese automobile producer.
> 
> Launching a carrier rocket from an ocean-based platform has many advantages over a land launch.
> 
> The closer to the equator a rocket launch can get, the greater the speed boost it will receive. It reduces the amount of energy required to get into space and means that less fuel is required.
> 
> The launch site is flexible and falling rocket remains pose less danger. Using civilian ships to launch rockets at sea would lower launch costs and give it a commercial edge.
> 
> The seaborne launch technology will meet the growing launch demand of low inclination satellites and help China provide launch services for countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, according to experts.
> 
> The two satellites, developed by China Academy of Space Technology, are expected to step up all-weather monitoring of ocean wind fields and improve typhoon monitoring and accuracy of the weather forecast in China.
> 
> Among the five commercial satellites, the two satellites, developed by China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, are China's first small satellite system based on Ka-band.
> 
> The Long March-11, developed by China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, is the only rocket using solid propellants among China's new generation carrier rockets. It is mainly used to carry small satellites and can take multiple satellites into orbit at the same time.



*中国航天科技集团 *
32分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器

【“中国东方航天港”项目计划年内启动实施！推动海上发射高频化、常态化、系统化】“中国东方航天港”项目依托烟台优越的地理位置和港口条件，发挥航天、海工等工业制造基础雄厚的独特优势，打造以航天海上发射母港、火箭研发制造中心、卫星载荷研发制造中心、海上发射平台研发制造中心和卫星数据应用开发中心等“一港四中心”为主要内容，辐射带动智能制造装备、物流装备、能源装备、航天新材料、航天旅游等相关产业。

*Translation:*
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Group*
32 minutes ago from weibo

*["China Eastern Space Port" project is planned to be implemented within the year! Promote high-frequency, regularized and systematized sea launch] 
*
The "China Eastern Spaceport" project relies on Yantai's superior geographical location and port facilities to give full play to its unique advantages of having home to aerospace, offshore and other manufacturing industrial bases. The project aim to build a sea launch home port, rocket R&D and manufacturing center, satellite payload R&D and manufacturing center, sea launch platform R&D and manufacturing center, and also satellite data application development center. “One Port Four Centers” would be its main content. Additionally it would also drive the growth of other related industries such as intelligent equipment, logistics equipment, energy equipment, aerospace new materials manufacturing and space tourism.​


----------



## onebyone

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/sci...rch-grid-fin-tech-space-race-reusable-rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156174147208273921

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156368881037955073

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

https://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.src=fpctx&.intl=us&.lang=en-US&.done=https://www.yahoo.com





ReutersJuly 31, 2019, 12:40 PM GMT+7





*After historic rocket launch, Chinese startup to ramp up missions[/paste:font]FILE PHOTO: The Hyperbola-1 rocket of Chinese space company iSpace is seen before its successful launch from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in Gansu*
By Ryan Woo

BEIJING (Reuters) - Beijing-based startup iSpace is planning up to eight commercial rocket launches next year, after last week becoming China's first privately funded firm to put a satellite into orbit, its executives told Reuters.

iSpace's success has turned up the heat on the country's other 15-plus startups to develop vehicles capable of delivering satellites into orbit. Since late last year, two other firms have attempted but failed.


(Graphic: China's long march to space - https://tmsnrt.rs/2Mb8O60)

China envisions constellations of commercial satellites that can offer services ranging from high-speed internet for aircraft to tracking coal shipments. Reliable, low-cost and frequent deployment by private firms will be key.

"If you don't have a rocket that can go into orbit, that shows that you don't have a product. What business model can you speak of then?" iSpace's Vice President for Finance Huo Jia said in an interview on Tuesday.

"The threshold for orbital launches is extremely high, and 99% of companies will fail," Huo said, predicting only one or two firms in China would be successful in the next five to 10 years.

Clients from Singapore, Italy, Spain, Hong Kong and Sri Lanka, as well as mainland customers, have already either signed up for a spot on iSpace's rockets or expressed interest.

iSpace is open to both private and government clients.

"It's the same for us whether it's a private or a state-owned company," Vice President for Marketing and Communications Yao Bowen said.

The price tag to launch a rocket is 4.5 million euros ($5 million), Yao added.

That compares with the $25 million to $30 million needed for a launch on a Northrop Grumman Innovation Systems Pegasus, a commonly used small rocket.

Since its founding in late 2016, iSpace has completed six rounds of fund-raising totaling over 700 million yuan ($102 million). The last round took place in June.

To help develop the Hyperbola-2, which will also be a reusable rocket, iSpace will "definitely" complete a large round of fund-raising later this year, Huo said, declining to give more details.

Many of iSpace's rivals are designing cheap, disposable boosters. Only one other firm - LinkSpace - aims to build reusable rockets that return to Earth after delivering their payload, much like the Falcon 9 rockets of Elon Musk's SpaceX.

The reusable design of Hyperbola-2 will cut costs by 70%, Huo said.

iSpace estimates a first launch of its reusable rocket in 2021.

The firm was founded by Peng Xiaobo, a former director of research and development at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, a top state Chinese rocket maker.

iSpace also owns a defense technology firm, corporate registration data published by Beijing Administration for Industry and Commerce shows.



(Reporting by Ryan Woo and Beijing newsroom; editing by Richard Pullin)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155484395576483840




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156570197291126797

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China builds more powerful ‘eyes’ to observe the sun*
By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/1 22:03:40



A photo of the Ming'antu Observing Station in the North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region Photo: Xinhua Sina Weibo account

Chinese scientists are building new devices to watch the sun from North China, which will enhance China's capability of detecting and forecasting spatial disasters caused by solar variation.

Researchers at the Ming'antu Observing Station based in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region are building three new devices to monitor the sun - a decameter wave radio heliograph, an interplanetary scintillation telescope and an ultra-wideband solar radio dynamic spectrometer, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Wednesday. 

Those new devices, once completed, will help the base monitor the sun at a broader range in any circumstances and any time, either from the bottom of the solar atmosphere to near-earth space or under severe weather, Tan Baolin, a research fellow with the National Astronomical Observatories at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Beijing, told the Global Times on Thursday. 

Tan said those devices, "like eyes to a human," will enhance China's ability to detect and warn of severe spatial weather variation such as a cosmic ray storm. 

The decameter wave radio heliograph would also fill in gaps on observation of a solar radio burst, according to Xinhua.

Violent solar variation can trigger catastrophic spatial weather events and cause serious damage or disturbance to aviation, aerospace, satellite communications, navigation, networks, power transmission networks and oil pipelines.

The 130 million yuan ($18.8 million) new equipment will cover an area of about 143,333 square meters and is supposed to be finished in 2023 and go into use in 2025, Xinhua said.

The Ming'antu Observing Station is affiliated with the national astronomical observatories under the CAS, according to Xinhua.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Focus: Earth's largest radio telescope to search for "new worlds" outside solar system*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-11 18:26:23|Editor: ZX
> by Xinhua writer Yu Fei
> 
> BEIJING, July 11 (Xinhua) -- As well as hunting for signals from alien life, the largest and most sensitive radio telescope ever built will search for extra-solar planets, or exoplanets, which have magnetic fields like Earth, within 100 light-years from Earth.
> 
> Astronomers from countries including China and France recently published their ambitious observation plan using the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in the academic journal Research in Astronomy and Astrophysics.
> 
> Li Di, a researcher at the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief scientist of FAST, said scientists are more concerned about habitable planets, which should have not only water, a suitable temperature and atmosphere, but also magnetic field.
> 
> "The earth's magnetic field protects life from cosmic rays. There is a scientific bug in the sci-fi blockbuster 'The Wandering Earth,' that is, the earth stops rotating. If that happens, the magnetic field would disappear. Without the protection of the magnetic field, the earth's atmosphere would be blown off by the solar wind. As a result, humans and most living things would be exposed to the harsh cosmic environment and unable to survive," said Li.
> 
> Philippe Zarka, an astronomer from the Paris Observatory, said planets are the most favorable cradle of life. As of today, about 4,000 exoplanets have been found.
> 
> There are six magnetized planets in the solar system with a planetary-scale magnetic field: Mercury, Earth, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune.
> 
> "In our solar system, magnetized planets are strong radio sources. Radio detection of exoplanets aims at the physical characterization of exoplanets and comparative studies with solar system planets," said Zarka.
> 
> The first exoplanet was discovered near a pulsar by means of radio astronomy. But that is a very special case. Except for that, all the exoplanets found so far were discovered through optical astronomy or infrared imaging, according to Li.
> 
> Those discoveries have led scientists to believe that almost all the stars in the Milky Way have planets resolving around them. And there must be plenty of habitable planets.
> 
> "In our solar system, the high-energy charged particles in the solar wind and the electrons from some planets' moons would have interaction with the magnetosphere of planets, generating radio radiation," said Li.
> 
> "All the planets with magnetic fields in our solar system can be found generating such radiation, which can be measured and studied by radio telescopes. But research on the planets' magnetic fields cannot be realized through optical and infrared astronomical observation.
> 
> "Do the exoplanets have magnetic fields? If they have, they should also generate radio radiation under the influence of the wind of their parent stars," Li added.
> 
> Astronomers have been looking for radio signals from exoplanets, but with no discovery yet.
> 
> "We want to try with FAST, which is the world's most sensitive radio telescope. If we can for the first time detect the radio radiation of an exoplanet and confirm its magnetic field, it would be a very important discovery," said Li.
> 
> "If this observation window is opened, we would be able to study the laws of the magnetic fields of exoplanets and whether they are habitable in another aspect," he said.
> 
> Most exoplanets have been discovered by the U.S. Kepler space telescope. Those exoplanets are located away from Earth at a distance of more than 500 light-years.
> 
> In 2018, NASA launched a new planet-hunting satellite, the Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), to target exoplanets closer to Earth.
> 
> "If TESS could find a large number of exoplanets, and we also track them, the possibility of discovering exoplanets with magnetic fields will increase," Li said.
> 
> "We are looking for exoplanets within 100 light-years from Earth. Once such planets are found, it would be favorable for scientists to conduct a thorough study of them, and there is even possibility for interstellar migration."
> 
> Located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province, FAST was completed in September 2016 and is due to start regular operations in September this year.
> 
> The performance of the telescope during commissioning is beyond imagination, said Li.
> 
> During testing and early operation, FAST started making astronomical discoveries, particularly of pulsars of various kinds, including millisecond pulsars, binaries and gamma-ray pulsars,
> 
> A team of astronomers from more than 10 countries and regions are making observation plans for FAST, in order to best apply the unprecedented power of the telescope, going beyond what has been done by other telescopes in the past.
> 
> They have proposed ambitious observation objectives through the telescope, such as gravitational waves, exoplanets, ultra-high energy cosmic rays and interstellar matter, to advance human knowledge of astronomy, astrophysics and fundamental physics.
> 
> "Planning new observations to find new targets and new kinds of objects beyond the reach of existing facilities is one of the most exciting jobs of a professional astronomer," Li said.
> 
> Scientists believe more discoveries that exceed expectations will be made with FAST.
> 
> "When such a powerful new telescope begins its scientific observations, unexpected signals and effects often emerge," Li said.
> 
> "As these observation projects will be launched over the next few years, FAST will have an impact on many areas of astronomy and astrophysics around the world. Although we cannot predict what it will discover, the telescope may profoundly change our understanding of the universe," Li added.


*Planned extension to China's FAST telescope to search for extraterrestrial life*
2019-08-02 13:38:24 en.people.cn Editor : Li Yan

China plans to build an extension on its Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) to search an area of up to 100 light years from earth, for planets with magnetic fields similar to ours. The aim? To find extraterrestrial life, Science and Technology Daily reported on Thursday.

"Though FAST is the most sensitive radio telescope in the world, its resolution is not good enough to observe extrasolar planets, due to the limitation of its caliber. We hope to build a FAST extension matrix which can help increase the spatial resolution of FAST by 10 to 100 times," said Li Di, a researcher at the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and chief scientist of FAST.

According to Li, they plan to lay an intensive network around the current FAST spherical surface with 5-meter caliber antenna and simplified receiving unit, to extend the effective baseline from the present 300 meters to dozens of kilometers.

To help cut costs, designers will not add a digital signal processing device in each unit of the extension matrix. Instead, the electric signal received will be directly transmitted to FAST's master processor via optical fiber, disclosed Li. He explained that this would also improve the response performance of FAST.

As soon as FAST receives an initial radio signal from another planet, it will open a new window of extrasolar habitable planet exploration. "As such searches are carried out in a large area, it might reach a conclusion that suggests magnetic fields are ubiquitous on extrasolar planets," said Li.

Li noted that although the magnetic field is not the only condition for the existence of extraterrestrial life, it is an essential factor that protects life from the harsh cosmic environment.

Increasingly diversified and detailed detection of magnetic fields on extrasolar planets in the future will change people's knowledge about extraterrestrial life, and even give impetus to the search for intelligent life and alien civilizations, according to Li.

"It would be unbelievable if no extraterrestrial life is detected in the near future," said Li. He reasons that life exists in various extreme conditions on the earth, and people have discovered the essential elements for life as well as complex molecules in outer space. As he puts it, if everything necessary for life, such as a fixed star, planet, magnetic field, water, and enough time, exist on an extrasolar planet, why wouldn't there be extraterrestrial life?

FAST is about to take the first step towards this type of exploration, and the building of the extension matrix will be finished in the next 3 to 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156570197291126797


*China's micro lunar orbiter crashes into Moon under control*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-02 16:28:11|Editor: huaxia




BEIJING, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's micro lunar orbiter Longjiang-2 has crashed into the Moon under ground control after it completed its mission, according to the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration.

The micro satellite crashed into a predetermined area on the far side of the Moon at 10:20 p.m. on July 31 (Beijing Time), the center said Friday.

Weighing 47 kg, Longjiang-2 was sent into space on May 21, 2018, together with the Chang'e-4 lunar probe's relay satellite "Queqiao," and entered the lunar orbit four days later. It operated in orbit for 437 days, exceeding its one-year designed lifespan.

The development of the micro lunar orbiter explores a new low-cost mode of deep space exploration, said the center.

The micro satellite carried an ultra-long-wave detector, developed by the National Space Science Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, aiming to conduct radio astronomical observation and study solar radiation.

As a part of the international cooperation behind China's Chang'e-4 mission, Longjiang-2 also carried an optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia. The camera has captured 30 high-definition images of the Moon.

The Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center said it was an important space cooperation achievement for countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, and also ushered in more space cooperation between China and Saudi Arabia.

The program also pushed forward non-governmental cooperation between the satellite's developers from the Harbin Institute of Technology in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and research teams in countries such as Japan, Germany and the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China is building world’s most powerful laser radar to study Earth’s solar shield | South China Morning Post*

New facility is designed to help scientists study particles that help deflect cosmic rays in the high atmosphere
Despite scepticism among some scientists, those familiar with the project insist radar will have a range about 10 times greater than existing ones
Stephen Chen 
Published: 6:00am, 5 Aug, 2019

China has started building the world’s most powerful laser radar designed to study the physics of the Earth’s high atmosphere, according to state media reports and scientists informed of the project.

It is described as having a detection range of 1,000km (600 miles) – 10 times that of existing lasers – and will be used to study atmospheric particles that form the planet’s first line of defence against hostile elements from outer space such as cosmic rays and solar winds.

The facility, to be built on a site that remains classified, is expected to be up and running within four years and will form part of an ambitious project to reduce the risk from abnormal solar activities.

The radar will use a high-energy laser beam that can pierce through clouds, bypass the International Space Station and reach the outskirts of the atmosphere, beyond the orbiting height of most Earth observation satellites.

There, the air becomes so thin that scientists will be able to count the number of gas atoms found within a radius of several metres.

These high-altitude observations could greatly expand our knowledge of a part of the atmosphere that has been little studied because the distances involved mean no one has been able to make direct observations from the ground.

“The large-calibre laser radar array will achieve the first detection of atmospheric density of up to 1,000km in human history,” said a statement posted on the website of the Chinese Academy of Sciences on Tuesday, a day after the launch of the project.

But the claim has been greeted with some scepticism in the scientific world.

“I think the 1,000km is a misprint!” professor Geraint Vaughan, director of observations at the National Centre for Atmospheric Science in the UK, replied when asked about the project.

Vaughan, who is also a Fellow of the Royal Meteorological Society, said that while he thought the Chinese announcement was “very interesting”, it did not seem possible with existing technology.

At present, the effective range of atmospheric lasers is about 100 kilometres.

Some other senior scientists in China and overseas also expressed doubt about the project, although they requested anonymity due to the sensitivity of the issue.

“There are other approaches, such as launching a satellite. Building such a huge, expensive machine on the ground does not make sense,” said a Beijing-based laser scientist.

But several researchers told the _South China Morning Post_ that the project did exist, and insisted that 1,000km range was not a mistake.

Hua Dengxin, a professor at Xian University of Technology and a lead scientist in China's laser radar development programmes, said: “I have heard of the project, yes. But I cannot speak about it.”



Powerful telescopes will pick up the signals reflected back to earth. Photo: Handout

According to publicly available information, the facility will use several large optical telescopes to pick up the faint signals reflected by the high-altitude atoms when the laser is fired at them.

The project is part of the Meridian Space Weather Monitoring Project, an ambitious programme that started in 2008 to build one of the largest, most advanced observation networks on Earth to monitor and forecast solar activities.

By 2025 Meridian stations containing some of the world’s most powerful radar systems will be established across the world – with facilities in Arctic and Antarctic, South China Sea, the Gobi desert, the Middle East, Central Asia and South America.

The purpose of the Meridian project, according to the Chinese government, is to reduce the risk abnormal solar activities pose to a wide range of Chinese assets including super-high voltage power grids, wireless communication, satellite constellations, space stations or even a future base on the Moon.

Chinese laser scientists have developed some of the world’s most sophisticated systems in recent years, including ranging stations that can track the movement of satellites and space debris, which the Pentagon has claimed have temporarily blinded some American scientists.

Last year researchers based in Xian, the capital of Shaanxi province, announced that they had developed a “laser AK-47” that could set fire to target from a distance of 800 metres.
The Chinese government is also funding the development of a laser satellite that can penetrate seawater to a depth of 500 metres from space to detect the waves generated by submarines.

The use of such a powerful laser raises concerns that passing objects such as planes, satellites or spacecraft – to say nothing of birds – may be at risk from its beams.

But Professor Qiao Yanli, engineer in chief at the Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said there was an “extremely low” risk of this happening.

“The sky is enormous. Getting hit by a tiny beam is almost impossible,” he said.

Some much smaller laser radars, such as those installed in auto-driving test vehicles, have reportedly damaged digital cameras by burning a few pixels on sensor.

But spacecraft such as earth observation satellites, according to Qiao, usually have some protection mechanisms, such as a warning system, to avoid permanent damage caused by an accidental laser hit.

Professor Li Yuqiang, a researcher at the Yunnan Observatories in Kunming, whose team has measured the distance between the Earth and the Moon by shooting lasers at a reflector placed on the lunar surface during the US Apollo 15 mission, said detecting atom-sized targets on the fringes of the atmosphere posed many technical challenges.

“The number of photons [particles of light] reflected by the sparse gas particles will be very small. Even if they can be picked up by large telescopes on the ground, the analysis will require some very good algorithms to separate the useful signals from the noise,” Li said.

“How that can be achieved is beyond the scope of my knowledge.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's super-thin atomic clocks achieve mass production*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-08 14:47:16|Editor: Liu

BEIJING, Aug. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's super-thin rubidium atomic clock, which is just 17 millimeters thick, has been put into mass production, said its manufacturer Thursday.

The clock, developed in 2018 by a research institute under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited, is the key to the positioning and timing accuracy of BeiDou navigation satellites.

Compared with the previous generation, the new clock is smaller in size but performs better. It adopts a plug-in design, making it easy to insert and remove on circuit board. With stronger resistance to high temperatures, it can work at 70 degrees Celsius.

The clock can be used in fields such as aviation, aerospace and telecommunications. According to its developers, the ultra-accurate clock will have a broader market prospect in the future.

A large number of self-developed rubidium and hydrogen atomic clocks have been carried by satellites that provide accurate positioning for China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System.

The atomic clocks are the workhorses that send synchronized signals so sat-nav receivers can triangulate their position on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160056094430916608
Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

China's private rocket company LinkSpace successfully launched a reusable rocket from Northwest China’s Qinghai Province on Saturday morning. The RLV-T5 rocket flew to a designated height of 300 meters and then safely landed with a landing accuracy of 7 centimeters in 50 seconds.

1:11 PM - Aug 10, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160049231866060800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From CASIC weibo, showing Kuaizhou-1A rocket get ready for launch in August for payload from the Chinese Academy of Science.

中国航天科工 今天 14:27 来自 360安全浏览器
“产品”已出库，“快递员”也已奔赴发货现场，东风见咯~



下半年的密集“发货”即将开始了



航天快递，使命必达！@快舟火箭首席科学家助理 @中科院之声 ​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch first rocket for commercial missions in 1st half of 2019*
> CGTN
> Published on Dec 29, 2018
> 
> China will launch the first rocket for commercial missions in the first half of 2019, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC). The rocket, Jielong (Smart Dragon) No.-1 Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle, will take on China's first commercial mission. China plans to develop two types of rockets for commercial purposes – the Jielong series and the Tenglong series, according to Tang Yagang, president of Chinarocket Co. Ltd. under the CASC.


*Chinese space startup to send heavy satellite*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-14 16:37:37|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's Smart Dragon-1 rocket will carry a heavy satellite developed by a commercial Chinese space company in its upcoming launch, the Beijing Daily reported Wednesday.

The satellite, which weighs 65 kg, was manufactured by Beijing Qiansheng Exploration Technology Co., Ltd. founded in 2017 with a license to develop microsatellites and satellite data applications.

With remote sensing and communication functions, the satellite will provide soil moisture monitoring for a pilot site. The data and images captured by the satellite will have wide use in many sectors, the newspaper said.

The Smart Dragon-1 is China's first carrier rocket for commercial use. Produced by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the rocket is scheduled to make its maiden flight this year.

The satellite will be sent into the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 540 km, according to the newspaper, citing a statement of the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Chinese rocket companies are the real thing, murica's spacex remains a joke just like their tesla cars that burst to flame on their own.


----------



## JSCh

*Young Jupiter was smacked head-on by massive newborn planet | Rice University*

_*Jupiter’s core may still be reeling from collision 4.5 billion years ago*_

HOUSTON — (Aug. 14, 2019) — A colossal, head-on collision between Jupiter and a still-forming planet in the early solar system, about 4.5 billion years ago, could explain surprising readings from NASA’s Juno spacecraft, according to a study this week in the journal Nature.






Astronomers from Rice University and China’s Sun Yat-sen University say their head-on impact scenario can explain Juno’s previously puzzling gravitational readings, which suggest that Jupiter’s core is less dense and more extended that expected.

“This is puzzling,” said Rice astronomer and study co-author Andrea Isella. “It suggests that something happened that stirred up the core, and that’s where the giant impact comes into play.”

Isella said leading theories of planet formation suggest Jupiter began as a dense, rocky or icy planet that later gathered its thick atmosphere from the primordial disk of gas and dust that birthed our sun.



​An artist’s impression of a collision between a young Jupiter and a massive still-forming protoplanet in the early solar system. Illustration by K. Suda & Y. Akimoto/Mabuchi Design Office, courtesy of Astrobiology Center, Japan

Isella said he was skeptical when study lead author Shang-Fei Liu first suggested the idea that the data could be explained by a giant impact that stirred Jupiter’s core, mixing the dense contents of its core with less dense layers above. Liu, a former postdoctoral researcher in Isella’s group, is now a member of the faculty at Sun Yat-sen in Zhuhai, China.

“It sounded very unlikely to me,” Isella recalled, “like a one-in-a-trillion probability. But Shang-Fei convinced me, by shear calculation, that this was not so improbable.”

The research team ran thousands of computer simulations and found that a fast-growing Jupiter can have perturbed the orbits of nearby “planetary embryos,” protoplanets that were in the early stages of planet formation.

Liu said the calculations included estimates of the probability of collisions under different scenarios and distribution of impact angles. In all cases, Liu and colleagues found there was at least a 40% chance that Jupiter would swallow a planetary embryo within its first few million years. In addition, Jupiter mass-produced “strong gravitational focusing” that made head-on collisions more common than grazing ones.

Isella said the collision scenario became even more compelling after Liu ran 3D computer models that showed how a collision would affect Jupiter’s core.

“Because it’s dense, and it comes in with a lot of energy, the impactor would be like a bullet that goes through the atmosphere and hits the core head-on,” Isella said. “Before impact, you have a very dense core, surrounded by atmosphere. The head-on impact spreads things out, diluting the core.”



​A rendering shows the effect of a major impact on the core of a young Jupiter, as suggested by scientists at Rice and Sun Yat-sen universities. They say the collision about 4.5 billion years ago could explain surprising readings from NASA’s Juno spacecraft. Illustration by Shang-Fei Liu/Sun Yat-sen University

Impacts at a grazing angle could result in the impacting planet becoming gravitationally trapped and gradually sinking into Jupiter’s core, and Liu said smaller planetary embryos about as massive as Earth would disintegrate in Jupiter’s thick atmosphere.

“The only scenario that resulted in a core-density profile similar to what Juno measures today is a head-on impact with a planetary embryo about 10 times more massive than Earth,” Liu said.

Isella said the calculations suggest that even if this impact happened 4.5 billion years ago, “it could still take many, many billions of years for the heavy material to settle back down into a dense core under the circumstances suggested by the paper.”

Isella, who is also a co-investigator on the Rice-based, NASA-funded CLEVER Planets project, said the study’s implications reach beyond our solar system.

“There are astronomical observations of stars that might be explained by this kind of event,” he said.

“This is still a new field, so the results are far from solid, but as some people have been looking for planets around distant stars, they sometimes see infrared emissions that disappear after a few years,” Isella said. “One idea is that if you are looking at a star as two rocky planets collide head-on and shatter, you could create a cloud of dust that absorbs stellar light and reemits it. So, you kind of see a flash, in the sense that now you have this cloud of dust that emits light. And then after some time, the dust dissipates and that emission goes away.”



​An artist’s concept of the Juno spacecraft in orbit around Jupiter. Image courtesy of NASA

The Juno mission was designed to help scientists better understand Jupiter’s origin and evolution. The spacecraft, which launched in 2011, carries instruments to map Jupiter’s gravitational and magnetic fields and probe the planet’s deep, internal structure.

Additional co-authors of the study include Yasunori Hori of the Astrobiology Center of Japan, Simon Müller and Ravit Helled of the University of Zurich, Xiaochen Zheng of Tsinghua University in Beijing and Doug Lin of both the University of California, Santa Cruz, and Tsinghua University in Beijing.

The research was supported by NASA (80NSSC18K0828), the National Science Foundation (AST-1715719) and the Swiss National Science Foundation (200021_169054).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From Linkspace,


> *亚轨道可重复使用火箭RLV-T6发布，明年首飞*
> 
> RLV-T6型火箭作为翎客航天第一款实用型可回收火箭，已于今年3月启动总体方案论证及设计工作，计划与2019年底进入地面总装试验环节，最早将于明年第三季度进行首次亚轨道飞行试验任务。
> 
> RLV-T6型火箭是一款直径1.2米、高度14米、起飞质量接近10吨、液氧甲烷体系的多用途亚轨道可重复使用火箭。该型火箭成熟后可满足临近空间飞行试验、微重力试验、高空气象模型建设等多种应用场景。由于亚轨道火箭单级构型的特点，其在载荷不分离的应用场景下，单位发射成本相比于现有固体一次性火箭，有望降低至其十分之一以下。


_*Translation:*_
*Sub-orbital reusable rocket RLV-T6 announced, first flight next year*

As the first practical reusable rocket of Linkspace, the RLV-T6 rocket has started its overall program conceptual verification and design work in March this year. It plans to enter the ground assembly test at the end of 2019, and could carry out suborbital flight test mission as early as third quarter next year.

The RLV-T6 rocket is a multi-purpose suborbital reusable rocket with a diameter of 1.2 meters, a height of 14 meters, a take-off mass of nearly 10 tons, and a liquid oxygen methane engine. After the rocket is mature, it can meet various application scenarios such as near-space flight test, microgravity test, and for high altitude meteorological modeling. Due to the single-stage configuration of the sub-orbital rocket, the unit launch cost is expected to be reduced to less than one-tenth of existing solid fuel rocket in the scenario where the payload is not separated.







RLV-T6​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese space startup to send heavy satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-14 16:37:37|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's Smart Dragon-1 rocket will carry a heavy satellite developed by a commercial Chinese space company in its upcoming launch, the Beijing Daily reported Wednesday.
> 
> The satellite, which weighs 65 kg, was manufactured by Beijing Qiansheng Exploration Technology Co., Ltd. founded in 2017 with a license to develop microsatellites and satellite data applications.
> 
> With remote sensing and communication functions, the satellite will provide soil moisture monitoring for a pilot site. The data and images captured by the satellite will have wide use in many sectors, the newspaper said.
> 
> The Smart Dragon-1 is China's first carrier rocket for commercial use. Produced by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the rocket is scheduled to make its maiden flight this year.
> 
> The satellite will be sent into the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 540 km, according to the newspaper, citing a statement of the company.


Breaking! CCTV reported that launch was successful at 12:11 BJT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's commercial carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 makes maiden flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-17 12:44:12|Editor: ZX

JIUQUAN, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's new carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 (SD-1), designed for commercial use, made its maiden flight on Sunday, sending three satellites into planned orbit.

The rocket, developed by the China Rocket Co. Ltd. affiliated to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT), blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:11 p.m. (Beijing Time).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *ADASpace set to star in AI satellite constellation sphere*
> By Wang Yi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/30 19:33:41
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors look at the Beidou navigation satellite constellation during a science show in March. Photo: VCG
> 
> A private Chinese company plans to build the country's first artificial intelligence (AI) satellite constellation, which will have stronger autonomous operating capacity and improve efficiency in applications including natural disaster responses.
> 
> To evaluate how existing telecom standards and AI solutions can be leveraged to manage future satellite constellations is a positive attempt. This ambitious plan by a private company shows how China's aerospace industry is thriving, according to analysts.
> 
> ADASpace, based in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, specializes in satellite design and data services. It signed a strategic agreement on Saturday with a launch vehicle producer for its Xingshidai plan, which aims to build an AI constellation by 2021.
> 
> The first AI constellation will consist of 192 satellites equipped with AI systems. This constellation, with strong autonomous operating capacity, will play a greater role in natural disaster responses, environmental protection monitoring and transportation industry, the company said.
> 
> Every satellite in the Xingshidai constellation will have the capacity to independently operate, and the constellation as a whole will have a self-coordination function, Wang Long, project manager for the plan at ADASpace, told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> "The coordinated smart system will independently analyze the data it obtains rapidly and decide what data should be sent back to the ground, or what orders it should carry out for the next step. This could shorten the time that would otherwise be needed to receive orders from the ground for every little move," Wang said.
> 
> The constellation will be comprised of remote sensing satellites with varied resolution ratios of 5, 1 and 0.5 meters.
> 
> Spacety, a satellite start-up based in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan Province, is one of ADASpace's supplying partners that produce satellites for the project.
> 
> ADASpace has strong AI research capacity, and the applications of AI satellite constellations are promising. Efficiency will be hugely improved and there are vast market prospects, Yang Feng, CEO of Spacety, told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> Huang Zhicheng, an expert on space technology, told the Global Times on Sunday that the Xingshidai project is a positive exploration of AI constellation management, which represents rapid development of China's thriving aerospace industry.
> 
> However, Huang noted that to fully realize AI management of satellite constellations, China still needs to make technology breakthroughs in key areas including chips, radar and optical devices.






Xingshidai-5​
From weibo acc. of Beijing MinoSpace Technology Co. Ltd. which is the manufacturer of ADASpace's Xingshidai-5 satellite.


> 微纳星空 8月18日 15:49 来自 360安全浏览器
> 北京微纳星空科技有限公司第四次宇航发射任务“星时代-5”卫星，于8月17日在酒泉卫星发射中心搭乘“捷龙一号”运载火箭升空。据卫星回传的数据显示，“星时代-5”在轨运行稳定，各种载荷工作正常。就在8月18日，“星时代-5”成功传回首批图像！就让我们赶快来欣赏吧！


*Translation:*

*Minospace*
August 18 at 15:49 from 360 Secure Browser

Beijing MinoSpace Technology Co. Ltd. fourth space mission of Xingshidai-5 satellite, launched on the Jielong-1(Smart dragon 1) carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on August 17. According to the data returned by the satellite, Xingshidai-5 is stable in orbit and various loads work normally. On August 18th, Xingshidai-5 successfully returned the first images! Let us enjoy!




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Clear pictures from Xingshidai-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China readies regional data center for SKA super telescope*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-20 11:42:19|Editor: Xiang Bo

BEIJING, Aug. 20 (Xinhua) -- Construction of the Square Kilometer Array (SKA), the world's largest astronomical device, is expected to start next year, and China, one of the founding members, is preparing to build a regional data center and developing its reflector antennas.

SKA will be the largest and most advanced radio telescope ever. It will combine signals received via thousands of small antennas spreading over 3,000 km to simulate a single giant radio telescope with a total collecting area of approximately one square kilometer and capable of extremely high sensitivity and angular resolution.

Owing to the extremely high sensitivity, a wide field of view, ultra-fast survey speed and super-high resolution, SKA will generate a vast amount of observational data, said An Tao, head of the SKA group of the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory (SHAO) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The transportation, storage, reading, writing, computing, management and archiving and release of the SKA data will pose big challenges to the technologies in the field of information and computing, An said.

China's SKA science team will work with the information, communication and computer industry to tackle the challenges of the SKA big data, which will bring major scientific discoveries and help promote China's economy, said An.

With financial support from the Ministry of Science and Technology and the CAS, SHAO recently led the construction and integration test of the prototype of the China SKA data center.

The SHAO team had completed a large-scale integration test of the SKA core software on the Tianhe-2 supercomputer platform in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From CASIC weibo acc, looks like Kuaizhou-11 rocket that so far only has model displayed as exhibit like picture below.






> 中国航天科工 今天 09:12 来自 360安全浏览器
> #早上好# 假如没有热爱，世界上一切伟大的事业都不会成功。—— 黑格尔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> View attachment 403683
> ​*China launches space telescope to search for black holes, pulsars *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-15 11:39:35_|_Editor: Mengjie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIUQUAN, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China launched its first X-ray space telescope to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, via a Long March-4B rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 11 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> The 2.5-tonne Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, was sent into an orbit of 550 kilometers above the earth to help scientists better understand the evolution of black holes, and the strong magnetic fields and the interiors of pulsars.
> 
> Through the telescope, scientists will also study how to use pulsars for spacecraft navigation, and search for gamma-ray bursts corresponding to gravitational waves.
> 
> The result of the wisdom and efforts of several generations of Chinese scientists, Insight is expected to push forward the development of space astronomy and improve space X-ray detection technology in China.
> 
> View attachment 403684
> 
> View attachment 403685
> 
> View attachment 403690​
> 
> Launch video from Weibo -> #带着微博去旅行# 震撼发射！


*China's satellite tests pulsar navigation for future deep space exploration*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-22 12:20:20|Editor: Lu Hui

BEIJING, Aug. 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have conducted experiments on pulsar navigation with an X-ray space telescope, and the technology could be used in future deep space exploration and interplanetary or interstellar travel.

The experiments were conducted on the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, which was sent into space on June 15, 2017, to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, by scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The positioning accuracy in the experiments reached 10 km, further verifying the feasibility of autonomous navigation of spacecraft by using pulsars, which lays a foundation for future practical application in deep space exploration, said scientists.

The article about the experiments was published in the Astrophysical Journal Supplement on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

林晓弈
今天 14:19 来自 微博 weibo.com
【我国新一代载人飞船】新一代载人飞船是面向我国载人航天未来发展需求而论证的新一代载人天地往返运输飞行器，飞船采用返回舱与服务舱两舱构型，全长约9米，最大发射重量23吨，在充分继承我国载人航天工程已有技术的基础上，在结构、推进、回收、能源、热控、电子、人机交互和可重复使用等方面采用了一系列先进技术，使飞船具备高可靠、高安全、低成本和宜居的特点。飞船采用模块化设计，可适应近地轨道飞行、载人月球探测和载人深空探测等多种任务。

_*Translation:
*_
林晓弈
Today 14:19 from Weibo
[China's new generation of manned spacecraft]
China's new generation of manned spacecraft is a new generation of round trip crew transportation spacecraft, developed with China's future manned space flight needs in mind. The spacecraft adopts the return cabin plus service cabin, two-cabin configuration design. With a total length of about 9 meters and a maximum launch weight of 23 tons, it fully inherits the existing technology of China's manned spaceflight engineering, in terms of structure, propulsion, reentry, power, thermal control, electronics, human-computer interaction and reusability. These technologies enable the spacecraft to be highly safe, reliable, low cost and livable. The modular design of the spacecraft can accommodate a variety of tasks such as low-Earth orbit, manned lunar exploration and manned deep space exploration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Africa's Space Dream*

August 23, 2019

WINDHOEK, Aug. 22 -- Students at Namibia's University of Science and Technology (NUST) have called for more investments in science and technology following a visit by Chinese astronauts.

Liu Yang and Chen Dong, who are in Namibia on a five-day visit, had an opportunity to engage in face to face interactions with the NUST students on Thursday.

The interactions focused on awareness in the development of space science and technology as the Chinese duo shared their experience in space through photographs and videos while entertaining various questions posed by the students.

Leuan van Kent, a 24-year-old senior in Engineering Electronics and Telecommunications at NUST, told Xinhua that he was impressed by the Space Talk session, during which Liu Yang, China's first female astronaut in space, revealed that she had wanted to be a bus driver, but ended up being an astronaut.

"The sky is the limit, who knows it might not be long before we have our very own Namibian astronauts explore space," Van Kent said.

According to him, for Namibia to achieve this, the government or industry players need to invest more in education and training, especially at the Namibian Institute of Space Technology (NIST), which is housed at NUST.

The role of NIST is to produce competent graduates that will play leading roles in the field of space technology as well as contribute to the societal improvement of life by the effective application of satellite applications and technology, amongst others.

"We all know it is expensive, but we can start one step at a time. For instance, we currently host the Chinese satellite tracking station in Swakopmund and through that, we can further learn and train locals," he added.

David John, a computer science senior, said the session with the astronauts was an eye-opener.

"I believe Namibia should not be left behind and hopefully one day we can 'tangle with the stars,' when we have our very own home-made astronaut," he added.

Geomatics student Laameni Haininga said she would like to see Namibia also send a female astronaut to space.

"I myself would not mind following in Yang's footsteps as she has inspired me. One never knows maybe one day I will be in her shoes," she added.

The event was attended by Chinese Ambassador to Namibia Zhang Yiming, Namibia's Deputy Minister of Higher Education, Training and Innovation Becky Ndjoze-Ojo and NUST officials.

Currently, the two countries enjoy cooperation in the science and technology field as Namibia hosts the China Telemetry, Tracking and Command Station, which tracks the re-entry of Chinese manned space vehicles.







http://web.archive.org/web/20190824...e/pic/BIG/20190823/71/3752852365273877847.jpg ; https://archive.fo/phgH8/403731c2a9516bc6077e86792c404bc2d8a514a4.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190824114419/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0823/c90000-9608623.html ; http://archive.fo/9LPlm 
▲ 1. Chinese astronauts, an inspiration for the African youth. 






http://web.archive.org/web/20190824...e/pic/BIG/20190823/27/7200987684272219939.jpg ; https://archive.fo/x3LFF/181707d4795ede6287e8e4c9ce1fcf72eb026859.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190824114419/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0823/c90000-9608623.html ; http://archive.fo/9LPlm 
▲ 2. Chinese astronauts, an inspiration for the African youth. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20190824114419/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0823/c90000-9608623.html
http://archive.fo/9LPlm


*Commentary*

It is obvious that if any African nation wants to see one of its astronauts sent into space, it will not be with the Europeans!

Indeed, these leeches only have abduction and a one way trip to the the nearest slave plantation in the Americas aboard a slave ship to offer! 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190824120112/https://cdn.britannica.com/07/182907-050-C67CF42C.jpg ; https://archive.fo/7uuz9/7e76769387ca70bca497ffe7afe098c6932e050e.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/save/https:/...nsatlantic-slave-trade/media/1/1913480/199340 ; http://archive.fo/ajKxS 
▲ 3. Europe: the darkest hours of Africa.

Meanwhile, China as the only trusted and time-proven friend of Africa can surely provide all the trainings, as suggested in the report, and access to the Chinese Tiangong Space Station, along a safe return home, aboard one of its Shenzhou space ship!

With the rise of China and within a decade, under the Pax Sinica, or China Century, access to space will no longer be the sole monopoly of the white Europeans.

Soon, we will see Pakistani, Namibian, Venezuelan, Thai, Philippino, Lao, Cambodian, Bolivian and Nigerian astronauts soaring to the sky and paying courtesy visits to the Tiangong Space Station, one after the other!





http://web.archive.org/web/20190824121816/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ECkqyO4UEAA0iTV.jpg ; https://archive.is/0JMHO/d89de03cda89c0cbb0b6e6ce9cd3d0a59decd381.jpg 
▲ 4. Chinese Tiangong Space Station: a space palace for mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Extremely Rare Blue Jet Caught On Camera*





http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...?image_name=Chao-Shen-_MG_8296_1566803815.jpg ; https://archive.is/GzMAV/2d0ef4fdf7c15f8f326035888467dbad499755fb.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=155706 ; http://archive.fo/FmSjv 
▲ 1. This is the second HD lightning elf captured in China by a camera.

Taken by Chao Shen on August 25, 2019 @ Pingshui Town, Keqiao District, Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, China 

*Details:*

On August 25, 2019, I photographed an extremely rare blue jet at home. This is the second HD lightning elf captured in China by a camera. I am very excited and hope to share it with the world. Shooting parameters: Canon 6D, Sigma 20Art, ISO1000, sensitivity F / 2.0, shooting 15 seconds. 

*These are real Transient Luminous Events (TLE) from different parts of the World:*





http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...nsient_luminous_events_lucena5_1431110111.jpg ; https://archive.fo/vOFWx/ac6cb3dba5924d9a629b48f8af3a6a59c784563f.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...ent_luminous_events_lucena5_1431110111_lg.jpg ; https://archive.fo/EQm2e/ab3736a9419f7258fadce66ca1384ee03807b169.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...d=112522&PHPSESSID=tbp3cbatsdfchub96dj38ki2d1 ; http://archive.fo/CvQSG 
▲ 2. Transient Luminous Events (T.L.E.).

This gigantic blue jet lit up the upper sky during intense thunderstorms.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=155706
http://archive.fo/FmSjv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Astrophysicists Link Brightening of Pulsar Wind Nebula to Pulsar Spin-down Rate Transition*
Aug 27, 2019
 
Astrophysicists have discovered that the pulsar wind nebula (PWN) surrounding the famous pulsar B0540-69 brightened gradually after the pulsar experienced a sudden spin-down rate transition (SRT). This discovery, made by a group of astrophysicists led by GE Mingyu and LU Fangjun at the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, provides important clues to the spin-down mechanism and the magnetic field structure of the pulsar, as well as the physical properties of the PWN. The results were published in _Nature Astronomy_.

Pulsars are highly magnetized neutron stars born from supernova explosions of massive stars. They typically have radii about 10 km and surface magnetic field strengths around 1 trillion Gauss. According to classic pulsar theory, an isolated pulsar loses energy through magnetic dipole radiation and thus slows down. However, more and more theorists believe that the main way an isolated pulsar loses its rotational energy is through a relativistic wind consisting of electrons, positrons and possibly magnetic field. If the wind is strong enough, it will eventually form a detectable PWN through interaction with the surrounding materials. The famous Crab nebula is such a PWN, with a size of several light-years, i.e., about a hundred thousand times the distance from Earth to the Sun.

PSR B0540-69 is located in the Large Magellanic Cloud galaxy, a satellite galaxy about 160,000 light-years from our Milky Way. In December 2011, the spin-down rate of this pulsar suddenly increased by 36% and has remained almost constant since then, which means the energy release rate of the pulsar has also increased by 36%. Unlike other pulsars with similar spin-down rate transitions, which are accompanied by pulse profile and/or flux changes and are attributed to changes in the magnetospheres, no variation in either the pulse profile or flux has been detected from PSR B0540-69, making the cause of its SRT a mystery.

GE stated, “Using data obtained by a few X-ray astronomical satellites, we find that the X-ray PWN around PSR B0540-69 brightened gradually up to 32±8% over the prior flux during the period of about 400 days since the SRT (Fig. 2). We show that the SRT most likely resulted from a sudden enhancement of the magnetic field in the pulsar magnetic pole region, which does not significantly affect the pulsed X-ray emission but increases pulsar wind power and hence PWN X-ray emission.” This is the first time that PWN brightening has been observationally connected with the pulsar spin-down rate transition, implying that the pulsar wind is the main factor slowing down the pulsar spin. “The 400-day time scale of the flux increase corresponds to a magnetic field strength of about 0.8 milli-Gauss in the PWN. This is also the first direct measurement of the magnetic field and is consistent with the value estimated before under some assumptions,” LU added.

The other investigators on this project include YAN Linli of Anhui Jianzhu University, WENG Shanshan of Nanjing Normal University, ZHANG Shuangnan ,WANG Lingjun and ZHANG Wei of the Institute of High Energy Physics, Q. Daniel Wang of the University of Massachusetts, and LI Zijian from the Hebei University of Engineering.



Fig. 1: An illustration of the pulsar and pulsar wind nebula (PWN) system (not to scale). The relativistic wind from the central pulsar is terminated by a shock at a radius of about one light-year and starts to radiate. The typical size of a PWN is a few light-years. The image of the Large Magellanic Cloud galaxy shown in the lower left was taken by YE Ziyi. (Image by IHEP)



Fig. 2: The evolution of the X-ray fluxes of PSR B0540-69 and its pulsar wind nebula (PWN) measured by various instruments. (a) Evolution of the overall X-ray flux of the pulsar+PWN, which increased significantly after the spin-down rate transition (SRT). (b) The near-constant flux of the pulsed X-ray emission. (c) The photon indices of PSR+PWN obtained with different instruments. The dotted vertical line denotes the SRT epoch. (Image by IHEP/Nature Astronomy)



Astrophysicists Link Brightening of Pulsar Wind Nebula to Pulsar Spin-down Rate Transition---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's satellite tests pulsar navigation for future deep space exploration*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-22 12:20:20|Editor: Lu Hui
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have conducted experiments on pulsar navigation with an X-ray space telescope, and the technology could be used in future deep space exploration and interplanetary or interstellar travel.
> 
> The experiments were conducted on the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT), dubbed Insight, which was sent into space on June 15, 2017, to observe black holes, pulsars and gamma-ray bursts, by scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The positioning accuracy in the experiments reached 10 km, further verifying the feasibility of autonomous navigation of spacecraft by using pulsars, which lays a foundation for future practical application in deep space exploration, said scientists.
> 
> The article about the experiments was published in the Astrophysical Journal Supplement on Wednesday.


*Insight-HXMT Tests Pulsar Navigation*
Aug 23, 2019

Satellite orbit has been determined autonomously within 10 km (3σ) by observing an X-ray pulsar with the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (Insight-HXMT) satellite, according to a study by Chinese scientists just published in the _Astrophysical Journal Supplemen_t.

On June 15, 2017, China launched its first X-ray astronomy satellite, Insight-HXMT. It consists of three X-ray slat-collimated telescopes – the High Energy X-ray Telescope, the Medium Energy X-ray Telescope, and the Low Energy X-ray Telescope – as well as a Space Environment Monitor. Many black holes, neutron stars and gamma-ray bursts have been observed in Insight-HXMT's two-plus years of operation. In addition, in-orbit demonstrations of X-ray pulsar navigation technology have been carried out, as described in the recently published paper.

Mankind never stops exploring the universe. Voyager 1 and Voyager 2, launched in 1977, are still cruising in deep space. Nowadays, more and more space probes have been flying towards the Sun and its major planets, asteroids, comets and other objects in the solar system. With these spacecraft far away from Earth, it’s become more and more difficult for global navigation satellite systems (GNSS) to provide reliable navigation services. At present, radio technologies (e.g., the U.S. deep-space network) are applied in deep space, however, with many limitations. Meanwhile, pulsar navigation, an autonomous navigation technology, has been receiving more and more attention since it is less dependent on the support of ground equipment and meets the continuous navigation requirements for deep-space exploration.

"X-ray pulsar navigation is a new type of autonomous navigation," said ZHENG Shijie, principal investigator in charge of the pulsar navigation demonstration, "It uses periodic pulse signals from pulsars – which are distant celestial objects – to provide navigation and timing services for spacecraft."

Pulsars, a kind of rapidly rotating neutron star, are compact stars produced in supernova explosions. They are sometimes called “celestial GPS satellites” or “cosmic lighthouses” because of their long-term timing stability, which is comparable to atomic clocks on Earth. By detecting the periodic pulse signals of pulsars, a spacecraft can autonomously determine its orbital parameters, i.e., conduct pulsar navigation. After successfully testing X-ray pulsar navigation on the International Space Station (ISS), the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) stated that X-ray pulsar navigation technology should be applied to the Gateway mission (a lunar-orbiting space station) and Mars exploration mission.

Pulsar navigation is based on a fundamental principle: The time interval (or pulse period) of two adjacent pulses emitted by a pulsar is constant. If a spacecraft moves towards a pulsar, the received pulse interval will be shortened, and vice versa. Thus, the observed pulse profile will change as the spacecraft moves in space. The relative arrival times of pulses also describe the relative position of the spacecraft with respect to the pulsar. Therefore, by analyzing the characteristics of the pulsar signals received by the spacecraft from different directions, the three-dimensional position and velocity (or orbital motion) of the spacecraft can be determined.

Far from Earth (e.g., hundreds or thousands of light-years or more), the pulse signals of pulsars cannot be influenced by mankind, and the positional accuracy does not vary with different orbits in space; therefore, pulsar navigation is an attractive navigation technology in deep space. In 2004, ESA released a technical report on its pulsar navigation feasibility study, noting that it is suitable for large spacecraft. In January 2018, NASA announced that a test it had conducted using the Neutron star Interior Composition ExploreR (NICER) “proves pulsars can function as a celestial GPS". By measuring tiny changes in the arrival time of pulses, NICER was able to pinpoint its location to within five kilometers (RSS or 1σ).

In China, many theoretical and experimental studies on pulsar navigation have been carried out. “In September 2016, the TG-2 space station was launched,” said ZHENG Shijie. “With POLAR (Gamma-ray Burst Polarimeter) onboard TG-2, we successfully carried out the first pulsar navigation test in China. In November, the X-ray pulsar navigation-I (XPNAV-1) was launched.”

ZHANG Shuangnan, the principal investigator of the Insight-HXMT mission, discussed the in-orbit pulsar navigation demonstration: "From August 31 to September 5, 2017, Insight-HXMT observed the famous Crab pulsar for about five days to test the feasibility of pulsar navigation. The new X-ray pulsar navigation algorithm SEPO (Significance Enhancement of Pulse-profile with Orbit-dynamics) was proposed by our team in 2016, and has been verified by the POLAR experiment7.”This time, the researchers further improved the algorithm and applied it to observational data from the three telescopes onboard the Insight-HXMT satellite. The study showed that the orbit could be successfully determined using data from any of the three telescopes, respectively. By combining all the data from three telescopes, the position of the Insight-HXMT satellite was pinpointed to within 10 km (3σ), which is comparable to that of NICER/SEXTANT on ISS. To test the feasibility and reliability of SEPO, the team carried out theoretical analysis and simulation verification using various types of pulsars. Their results show that the method works for different pulsars.

The referee from the _Astrophysical Journal Supplement_ noted that“the flight demonstrations from the Insight-HXMT satellite are important contributions to the development of X-ray navigation. In particular, the simulation section added to the end of the paper establishes mathematically that the approach is valid. I appreciate the additional hard work that went into the paper and I believe it is a nice contribution to the XNAV community.”

Insight-HXMT is China's first X-ray astronomical satellite. It is supported by the China National Space Administration (CNSA) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences Space Science Project (Phase I). It was launched on June 15, 2017 with a design life of four years. The satellite platform and all payloads continue to operate normally. The current research was supported by the National Key R&D Program of China and the National Natural Science Foundation of China.


Insight-HXMT Tests Pulsar Navigation---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*ESA Science & Technology: Cluster and XMM-Newton pave the way for SMILE*
27 August 2019

*The Solar wind-Magnetosphere-Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) mission is still four years away from launch, but scientists are already using existing ESA satellites, such as the XMM-Newton X-ray observatory and the Cluster mission studying Earth's magnetosphere, to pave the way for this pioneering venture.*



​Cluster and XMM-Newton observing Earth's magnetosphere. _Credit: ESA/ATG medialab_

A joint European-Chinese spacecraft, SMILE is currently scheduled for launch in 2023. It will be placed in a highly inclined, elliptical orbit around Earth, which will take it as far as 120 000 km from our planet.

One of its primary objectives will be to observe the Sun-Earth connection, particularly the interactions on Earth's dayside between the solar wind – a flow of charged particles streaming from the Sun into interplanetary space – and the magnetosphere of our planet.

The magnetosphere is an invisible magnetic bubble that shields the planet from the non-stop, but variable, bombardment of solar particles – mainly protons and electrons.

SMILE will carry four instruments to observe this ever-changing celestial battlefield: a light ion analyser, a magnetometer, a soft X-ray imager, and an ultraviolet aurora imager.

The soft X-ray imager, which is designed to detect and image low energy X-rays, will observe the outer regions of Earth's magnetosphere for up to 40 hours per orbit.

These regions include the magnetosheath, which lies behind the bow shock, where the flow of solar wind particles is dramatically slowed down, and the magnetopause, which is the outer boundary of Earth's magnetosphere.

Of particular interest to scientists who are preparing for the SMILE mission is the density of neutral hydrogen atoms near the magnetopause. This is where the signal at low-energy X-rays, or soft X-ray signal, is expected to reach its peak.




ROSAT all-sky X-ray image at 0.25 keV. _Credit: Max-Planck-Institut für extraterrestrische Physik (MPE) and S. L. Snowden_

The X-rays are generated when highly charged particles from the solar wind collide with hydrogen atoms in Earth's magnetic environment – a process known as solar wind charge exchange. When the hydrogen density and solar wind flux are higher than average, the result is a stronger emission of soft X-rays. At such times, SMILE will be able to provide frequent, high-resolution X-ray images and movies of the interaction region.

The resulting images – the first of their kind – will help scientists understand the large-scale interactions between the outer magnetosphere of our planet and the solar wind. By searching for the soft X-ray peak, SMILE will trace the motion of the magnetopause and reveal some of the secrets of how magnetic field lines snap and reconnect on a global scale.



​XMM-Newton looking though Earth's magnetosheath. _Credit: Courtesy J. A. Carter_

In order to improve our understanding of what happens when the solar wind charge exchange process occurs, scientists in Europe, China and the United States are utilising data from satellites such as ESA's XMM-Newton X-ray observatory and the Cluster quartet of satellites flying through Earth's magnetosphere. The data enable them to study actual soft-X-ray measurements made in near-Earth space, and to simulate what SMILE is likely to observe.

In 2019, Hyunju Connor of University of Fairbanks, Alaska, USA, and Jennifer Carter, University of Leicester, UK, published a paper in which they investigate neutral hydrogen density at distances from Earth of about 64 000 km – the average distance of the subsolar magnetopause – using XMM-Newton observations in soft X-rays.

XMM-Newton is an astrophysics observatory designed to study highly energetic phenomena across the cosmos, such as black holes and remnants of supernova explosions, which shine brightly in X-rays. The satellite follows a highly elliptical, 48-hour orbit around Earth.

While XMM-Newton's targets lie well beyond our planet, the line of sight of its X-ray imagers may sometimes pass through Earth's dayside magnetosheath, resulting in a diffuse soft X-ray emission in the foreground of the observation.

This emission is usually regarded as an unwanted contaminant by astrophysicists, but it provides an opportunity for plasma scientists, who have been analysing these data for many years, to investigate solar wind charge exchange events in the outer magnetosphere. These studies are now proving of value during preparations for the SMILE mission.



​Joint Cluster and XMM-Newton observations. _Credit: Courtesy H. K. Connor & J. A. Carter (2019)_

In their paper, Connor and Carter examined 103 time-variable solar wind charge exchange emission events that astronomers had detected during nearly 9 years of XMM-Newton X-ray observations. Among the top 10 strongest events, they found two occurrences on 4 May 2003 and 16 October 2001 for which there were also magnetosheath data available from the Cluster spacecraft and the Japanese Geotail satellite, as well as solar wind data from NASA's ACE and WIND spacecraft, part of the OMNI mission.

For these events, the scientists compared these in situ measurements with simulations generated using a computer model known as the Open Geospace Global Circulation Model, or OpenGCCM, which uses solar wind data as input. The in situ data were crucial to verify the validity of the model.

After confirming a good agreement between the modelled and observed density in the magnetosheath, the scientists were able to determine the density of neutral hydrogen particles near the magnetopause. They found that the estimated neutral density was high enough to produce strong soft X-ray signals, confirming that SMILE should provide exciting new images of the dynamic Sun-magnetosphere interaction.

The scientists are now carrying out statistical analysis on a wider sample of XMM-Newton data, in order to achieve a more comprehensive characterisation of dayside neutral hydrogen densities, taking into account variations in solar activity.

Meanwhile, another 2019 paper led by Tianran Sun of the National Space Science Centre in Beijing, China, presented simulations of the soft X-ray emission on the dayside magnetopause and the cusps under various solar wind conditions.

These simulations are helping to predict the behaviour of a wide range of phenomena relevant to SMILE's soft X-ray imager observations, such as changes in the X-ray flux or in the magnetopause location, depending on the incoming solar wind flux. In parallel, these studies are also supporting the development of the methodology that will be used to reconstruct the 3D structure and location of the magnetopause from the 2D images that the SMILE soft X-ray imager will obtain.

*REFERENCES*
Connor, H.K., & Carter, J.A. (2019). Exospheric neutral hydrogen density at the nominal 10 RE subsolar point deduced from XMM-Newton X-ray observations. _J. Geophys. Res.: Space Phys._, 124, 1612– 1624. https://doi.org/10.1029/2018JA026187

Sun, T.R., Wang, C., Sembay, S.F., Lopez, R.E., Escoubet, C.P., Branduardi-Raymont, G., et al. (2019). Soft X-ray imaging of the magnetosheath and cusps under different solar wind conditions: MHD simulations. _J. Geophys. Res.: Space Phys._, 124, 2435–2450. https://doi.org/10.1029/2018JA026093​
Last Update: 27 August 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's KZ-1A rocket launches two satellites*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-31 15:47:35|Editor: Li Xia

JIUQUAN, Aug. 31 (Xinhua) -- Two satellites for technological experiments were sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday.

The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit.

Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.

Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket.

One of the newly launched satellites was developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), and will be used for microgravity technology experiments.

It will conduct on-orbit experiments on ultra-high precision control and measurement technologies under microgravity conditions, according to the CAS.

The technologies will lay a solid foundation for space science tasks and frontier basic science research, such as space-based gravitational wave detection and ultra-high precision inertial navigation, CAS said.

The other satellite, developed by Spacety Co., Ltd. (Changsha), a privately owned Chinese commercial space company, will be used to test solar sail technology.

The microgravity technology experiment satellite belongs to the second phase of a space science program of the CAS. During the first phase, a series of space science satellites have been sent into space, including the DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite and the HXMT, China's first X-ray space telescope.

In the coming three to four years, China plans to launch new space science satellites including the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S), the Einstein-Probe (EP) and the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) to study gravitational waves, black holes, the relationship between the solar system and humanity, and the origin and evolution of the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Extremely Rare Blue Jet Caught On Camera*



*Update: A GIGANTIC JET OVER CHINA*

31 Aug 2019 

You never know what you might see in the wake of a big storm. On Aug. 25th, Chinese astrophotographer Chao Shen of Shaoxing City went outside to photograph the Milky Way. A typhoon named "White Deer" had passed through the day before, and the storm clouds were parting. "I saw the stars--but that's not all," says Shen. "A Gigantic Jet leaped up right before my eyes!"






http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...?image_name=Chao-Shen-_MG_8296_1566803815.jpg ; https://archive.is/GzMAV/2d0ef4fdf7c15f8f326035888467dbad499755fb.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190826...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=155706 ; http://archive.fo/FmSjv 
▲ 1. This is the second HD lightning elf captured in China by a camera.


Think of them as sprites on steroids: Gigantic Jets are lightning-like discharges that spring from the tops of thunderstorms, reaching all the way to the edge of space. They're enormous and powerful.

"Shen definitely caught a Gigantic Jet," confirms Oscar van der Velde of the Lightning Research Group at the Universitat Politècnica de Catalunya. "It looks like it may have reached as high as 90 km above the ground."

"Gigantic Jets are much more rare than sprites," says van der Velde. "While sprites were discovered in 1989 and have since been photographed by the thousands, it was not until 2001-2002 that Gigantic Jets were first recorded from Puerto Rico and Taiwan." Only dozens of Gigantic Jets have ever been photographed.

Shen says that "the Jet came from a storm about 100 km southwest of me. It was so huge, I was able to see it clearly despite the distance."





http://web.archive.org/web/20190831...ther.com/images2019/30aug19/gj_map_strip2.jpg ; https://archive.fo/ekWoO/895516f9d1fe60a9ff76397167867ee1ca5ac441.jpg 
▲ 2. The arrow in this weather map points from Chao Shen's camera toward the jet-producing storm. 

Observers of sprites may be wondering if Shen really saw this jet. The answer is "yes." Unlike sprites, which flicker so rapidly that they are difficult to see with the unaided eye. Gigantic Jets can lasts for hundreds of milliseconds, long enough for human eyes to register their purple glow.

Gigantic jets are part of a growing menagerie of strange forms that appear above intense thunderstorms, including sprites, elves, trolls, and blue jets. Some researchers believe that cosmic rays help trigger these "transient luminous events" by ionizing the air in and around thunderheads. If so, now is a good time to look for Gigantic Jets, because cosmic rays are nearing a Space Age high. Thank you, Solar Minimum!

http://web.archive.org/web/20190831145025/http://spaceweather.com/
http://archive.fo/NdJ6M



*_________________________________________*


*Chinese Tianhe Vs Soviet MIR *

7:54 PM - 29 Aug 2019 

Just a demonstration of proportions. You can clearly see both the equipment (centre) and living compartments (right) are longer. Also the larger volume of the forward multi docking hub.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190831145959/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EDL5IR1U8AInEpW.jpg ; https://archive.fo/QbtR8/879ca154f7821798774f2fb9ba6d1456a4a9d19a.jpg ; https://twitter.com/ShuttleAlmanac/status/1167269256976719873 
▲ 1. Chinese Tianhe Vs Soviet MIR space station module.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 4-SEP-2019
*Space dragons: Researchers observe energy consumption in quasars*
UNIVERSITY OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY OF CHINA



​Like a starved dragon, the supermassive black hole in the center of quasar gobbles materials with endless appetite. These materials glares shiningly when gathering into an accretion disk before finally sliding down into the black hole. Outside the accretion disk, materials are pumped from all directions to the center to feed the black hole. These materials are described as inflows. *CREDIT: *Image by CUI Jie, Universit of Science and Technoloy of China

Quasars are the Universe's brightest beacons; shining with magnitudes more luminosity than entire galaxies and the stars they contain. In the center of this light, at the heart of a quasar, researchers think, is an all-consuming black hole.

Researchers, for the first time, have observed the accelerated rate at which eight quasars consume interstellar fuel to feed their black holes.

They published their results on Sept 4th, _Nature_.

"As the most luminous steady beacons in the Universe, quasars are believed to be powered by an accretion disk around the central black hole," said Hongyan Zhou, paper author and faculty member at the University of Science and Technology of China. Zhou is also affiliated with the SOA Key Laboratory for Polar Science in the Polar Research Institute of China.

Zhou compared the black hole to a starved dragon.

"The supermassive black hole in the center of the quasar gobbles up an enormous amount of nearby materials, which glare and shine when they constitute an accretion disk before finally sliding down in the black hole," Zhou said. "Outside the accretion disk, materials are continuously pumped from all directions to the center by gravity to feed the black hole with an endless appetite."

An accretion disk is a spiraling mass of material centered around a monumental source of gravity consuming interstellar material--what researchers have theorized is a black hole. Much like how water empties out of a bathtub, the material spins much faster the closer it gets to the drain.

"We think this paradigm of black holes at the center of quasars is accurate, but fundamental questions remain unanswered: Is the accretion disk fueled with external mass? If so, how?" Zhou said.

The interstellar gas cannot be observed directly, as its radiation signature is overwhelmed by the accretion disk's brightness. Instead, researchers monitor for gas falling into the accretion disk that may pass through their line of sight. The gas makes a kind of eclipse between Earth and the accretion disk, casting lines onto the disk's spectrum of radiation.

The researchers used the Doppler effect to measure these lines and observe the velocity of gas feeding into the disk, toward the black hole. A classic Doppler effect example is how the pitch of a police siren drops once it passes. Astronomers call this passing pitch the "redshift" when measuring how quickly gases move toward an object away from Earth.

Zhou and his team measured velocities of 5,000 kilometers per second. For comparison, a passenger jet travels at less than a thousand kilometers per hour.

"Such a high velocity can only be accelerated by the strong gravity of the central black hole," Zhou said. "It's comparable to how, in a meteor shower, the closer the meteors get to the ground, the faster they fall."

In the quasars Zhou observed, the accretion disks were supplied with fast-falling external mass from surrounding space. The disks themselves then create inflows to the black hole.

Next, Zhou and his team plan to investigate exactly how these quasar "dragons" organize and differentiate the external mass from accretion disks to fuel inflows. According to Zhou, elucidation of this process could better inform the understanding of how quasars form, how long they last and when and how they end.


Space dragons: Researchers observe energy consumption in quasars | EurekAlert! Science News

Hongyan Zhou, Xiheng Shi, Weimin Yuan, Lei Hao, Xiangjun Chen, Jian Ge, Tuo Ji, Peng Jiang, Ge Li, Bifang Liu, Guilin Liu, Wenjuan Liu, Honglin Lu, Xiang Pan, Juntai Shen, Xinwen Shu, Luming Sun, Qiguo Tian, Huiyuan Wang, Tinggui Wang, Shengmiao Wu, Chenwei Yang, Shaohua Zhang & Zhihao Zhong. *Fast inflows as the adjacent fuel of supermassive black hole accretion disks in quasars*, _Nature_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-019-1510-y​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Restaurant inside a Long March 2 rocket to open soon in Hangzhou*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/4 18:13:39



A restaurant made for the recovered fuselage of a Long March 2 rocket is under construction and will soon open in East China. Photo: Qianjiang Evening Daily

Ever wanted to get close enough to touch one of China's giant Long March Rockets that has actually traveled into outer space? Soon you'll be able to get up close and personal by having a meal inside the fuselage of one of the recovered rockets, in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang Province.

A restaurant consisting of all the recovered stages of a Long March 2 rocket is under construction in the city and it will open in mid-September, according to post by Qianjiang Evening Daily on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo on Wednesday.

This particular Long March 2 was used to carry into space a module for Tiangong-2 space laboratory and the Shenzhou 11 spacecraft with astronauts Jing Haipeng and Chen Dong on board in October 2016. 

The fairings for rocket's boosters and other stages are being turned into dining rooms of the new restaurant, according to the post, which didn't mention which type of cuisine will be on the restaurant's menu. 

"Will they serve food eaten in space by astronauts in the restaurant?" a netizen asked. "If so, I am definitely in."

"It's a good example of how to change trash into treasure," wrote another.

Some netizens wondered how the restaurant owners were able to obtain the actual Long March 2 rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's FAST telescope detects 'mysterious radio burst' for first time*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-05 14:04
















Photo taken on Aug 27, 2019 shows China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) has detected a repeating fast radio burst (FRB) — mysterious radio signals from outer space — for the first time, Science and Technology Daily reported.

Scientists on the FAST project with the National Astronomical Observatories of China, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, revealed the news on Wednesday.

The FRB originated some three billion light years away from Earth. Interference factors including aircraft and satellites have been eliminated and cross validation is being carried out, the scientists said.

FRB is one of the hottest topics in astronomy. It was not until 2007 when the first FRB was discovered by humans. Fewer than 100 FRBs have been detected internationally to date.

There is still no cohesive explanation for the origin of FRB in the international scientific community at present. FRBs mostly only appear once, which makes them very hard to track.

The FRB detected by FAST's real-time detection terminal, however, is one that has been observed before, said Zhang Xinxin, an assistant engineer with the NAOC.

Known as FRB121102, it was first discovered in 2012 and found to repeat in 2015. Analysis of data later located the source of the signal coming from a dwarf galaxy three billion light years away.

The first pulse from FRB121102 was spotted by FAST on Aug 30. After this, the telescope recorded dozens of pulses from the FRB over the course of days. On Sept 3 alone, more than 20 pulses were detected.

The number of enigmatic bursts detected so far is too small to draw any conclusions, Zhang said. FAST, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, has a certain edge in detecting repeated FRBs. This is because the 19-beam receiver installed on FAST, covering frequency ranges of 1.05 - 1.45 GHz, is very sensitive to radio signals, Zhang said.

Scientists of the FAST project will adjust the debugging observation missions of the telescope to conduct follow-up observations of FRB121102 as it is currently in a period of activity, Zhang said. It is hoped other telescope facilities around the world will also carry out observations, she added. More samples are expected to contribute to research on the origin and physical mechanism of the FRBs, she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170088182274252800CGWIC@CGWIC
CGWIC to Provide Gateway RF Front-End System for New Indonesian High-Throughput Satellite





5:35 AM - Sep 7, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Implementation phase of China-funded Egyptian satellite project kicks off*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-09 04:16:13|Editor: Liu



Photo taken on Sept. 8, 2019 shows the Egyptian Satellite Assembly, Integration and Test Center at the Egyptian Space City near Egypt's new administrative capital, Egypt. Egyptian and Chinese teams announced Sunday the start of the implementation phase of the China-funded "MisrSat II" satellite project. (Xinhua/Li Binian)

by Ahmed Shafiq

CAIRO, Sept. 8 (Xinhua) -- Egyptian and Chinese teams announced Sunday the start of the implementation phase of the China-funded "MisrSat II" satellite project.

During the kick-off meeting, which was held at the Egyptian Space City near Egypt's new administrative capital, both sides signed the documents of launching the project that is funded by the Chinese government.

On Saturday, a ceremony to launch the satellite project was held during the fourth China-Arab States Expo, being held in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.

Egypt and China signed in January an agreement on a 72-million-U.S. dollar Chinese grant for Egypt's MisrSat II satellite, which is a small high-resolution remote sensing satellite.

Egypt sees the project as another major cooperation between the two countries in the field of space after signing an agreement to build the Egyptian Satellite Assembly, Integration and Test Center which is expected to be fully established this year.

"This is the kick-off meeting for starting the project of MisrSat II satellite which will be implemented thanks to a grant from China," Ahmed al-Rafie, head of the MisrSat II Satellite project, told Xinhua, adding "the satellite will help Egypt with its development plans in many fields."

The official said the satellite will be developed through cooperative and joint work between Chinese and Egyptian teams who work in parallel, noting that there will be Chinese guidance throughout the project phases.

"This will provide the Egyptian side with experience in the development of satellite space systems," he said, adding that it will take the teams about 35 months to finish the building of the satellite.

"The design phases will be carried out in parallel in Egypt and China, but the assembly and integration of the satellite will be done in Egypt at Egyptian Satellite Assembly, Integration and Test Center," said the official.

In addition to the satellite, a ground control station and a ground application system to support the operation of the satellite will be also supplied, al-Rafie said.

He revealed that the lifetime of the satellite is five years, while the lifetime of the ground station is 15 years.

Meanwhile, Chinese Ambassador to Egypt Liao Liqiang said he believes that China and Egypt have made "four firsts" in this project.

"The first is that Egypt is the first country to carry out satellite cooperation with China under the framework of the Belt and Road Initiative," he said.

"The second is that China will help Egypt build a complete satellite assembly integration and test center, in which scientists and engineers from China and Egypt will jointly complete the assembly, integration and test of Egypt's MisrSat II," said the ambassador.

The third, Liao said, is that China will help Egypt build its aerospace team and will jointly train Egyptian aerospace experts.

"The fourth is that after the project is completed, Egypt will be the first African country to have complete satellite assembly integration testing capabilities," he added.

Liao noted China is willing to work with Egypt to build Egypt's own aerospace science and technology talents for the independent development of Egypt's space field.

"We are also willing to make our contributions to the economic and social development of Egypt, including the fields of agriculture, environmental protection, and anti-desertification," the ambassador said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Sky Eye, the World's Largest Single-dish Radio Telescope, Completes Its Final Step to Be Fully Operational*
Sep 09, 2019



Figure 1: FAST Aerial View (Credit: NAOC) 

China’s Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST, is the world’s most sensitive listening device. The single-dish radio telescope is made of 4,450 individual panels that scan the sky, detecting the universe’s whispers and shouts. It’s cradled in a natural Earth depression the size of 30 soccer fields. It has more than twice the collecting area of the world’s previous largest radio telescope, the 305-meter dish in Arecibo, Puerto Rico. With construction completed in 2016, FAST has undergone rigorous testing and has one more hurdle before it’s considered fully operational.

At the end of September, the $171 million USD (1.2 billion CNY) project will undergo the final review process in China, called the National Construction Acceptance.

"We fully expect a successful review at the national level, and then we’ll transition from being a construction project to a full facility,” said LI Di, FAST’s chief scientist and leader of the radio astronomy division of the National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC). NAOC oversees FAST.

"Once we pass this review, FAST becomes an accepted telescope for exploring the Universe,” said JIANG Peng, FAST’s chief engineer and deputy director of FAST Operation and Development Center, NAOC. “Fast has been open to Chinese astronomers since April 2019. After the National Construction Acceptance, it will be open to astronomers across the world.”

For the review to be successful, FAST must meet the specifications initially laid out in the proposed design in 2008, such as the telescope’s sensitivity and performance. NAOC ran an internal review earlier this year, demonstrating that the telescope is as – if not more – sensitive as planned.

The construction of FAST, while solely funded by the Chinese government, involved collaboration with international organizations, including Australia’s Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization, but exactly who in the international community will be able to use FAST – and to what extent – is still to be decided. While both LI and JIANG stressed the importance of international collaboration (they have both conducted research using data from radio telescopes in Australia and in Puerto Rico), the decision lies with the Chinese government.

"Our hope for FAST is an open-sky policy, with the goal of advancing the work of humanity,” LI said.

That work could include the detection of pulsars, for example. When a giant star collapses in on itself, it forms a dense neutron star that rotates, flashing a beam of intense radiation every so often. The beam is called a pulsar, and it can’t be visually observed. However, because that flash is a radio signal, scientists can listen it for using a radio telescope like FAST. Once they detect a pulsar, they can use it to identify and measure the behavior of other physical phenomena, such as gravitational waves.

In the few years FAST has been scientifically operational, they’ve already made significant scientific headway, including the discovery of 130 new pulsar candidates, 93 of which were confirmed with other radio telescopes. By comparison, the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico has published the discovery of 200 pulsars since 1968.

"Our goal is to catch up,” LI said. “And eventually have hundreds of new discoveries every year.”

Beyond pulsars, the researchers are looking for Fast Radio Bursts (FRBs) – the unexplained yet extremely energetic radio signals that are much louder than pulsars despite being much further away. On August 29, FAST detected more than a few dozen bursts from FRB 121102, the first repeating FRB source ever discovered. This source has been constantly monitored by major telescopes around the world since its discovery in 2012. FAST, however, was the first telescope to detect so many bursts in such a short amount of time, attesting to its sensitivity and processing power. The FAST science team is now analyzing the data, which may help elucidate the FRB’s origin.

They’re also looking for hydrogen, the most abundant - and suspected oldest - element in the universe.

"We’re going to discover curious emissions,” JIANG said. “These observations could improve our understanding of high-energy physics, star evolution, and galaxy evolution.”

They’ve also organized two major surveys that will take about five years to scan the sky, with another ten years dedicated to analyzing the information collected.

"These programs are straight forward, and account for the research we can plan,” LI said. “But there’s always known unknowns and unknown unknowns that require creativity in planning.”

The surveys will take up about 50% of FAST’s scanning time, during which the researchers will also look for exoplanets with a magnetic field – a crucial component for supporting life, according to LI.

Now that FAST is approaching the final review stage, LI said he is relieved.

"I don’t have any anxiety about it,” LI said. “FAST has exceeded my own expectations. I’m very grateful to our primary driver and founder, Dr. NAN Rendong, and the excellent, hard-working engineering team. We’ve already collected more than enough data for me to work on for the rest of my career. There’s so much we can study.”

JIANG said he is excited, but also feels a responsibility to make FAST even better. In the first submission process of individual researchers interested in pursuing research projects, FAST received 133 proposals with more than 500 associate scientists.

"These individuals also bring with them students and junior scientists,” JIANG said. “They could build their careers using FAST data. We hope that more and more scientists can make use of FAST to produce excellent scientific results in the future, making our efforts even more meaningful.”

Both LI and JIANG agree that FAST is a product of exponential scientific growth in China since 2000.

"We’re a beneficiary of vast advancement of infrastructure in both science and technology,” LI said. “We are also a contributor. We hope to continue to contribute by making FAST not only a successful construction project, but also something that can be a global landmark in radio astronomy.”



Figure 2: At the FAST Site. Left: Prof. JIANG Peng, FAST Chief Engineer; Right: Prof. LI Di, FAST Chief Scientist (Credit: NAOC) 

*About The National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC):* 

The National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC) was officially founded in April 2001 through the merger of observatories, stations and research center under Chinese Academy of Sciences. It is headquartered in Beijing and has four subordinate units across the country: the Yunnan Observatory (YNAO), the Nanjing Institute of Astronomical Optics and Technology (NIAOT), the Xinjiang Astronomical Observatory (XAO) and the Changchun Observatory. NAOC conducts cutting-edge astronomical studies, and operates major national facilities including The Large Sky Area Multi-Object Fiber Spectroscopy Telescope (LAMOST), the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) etc.

NAOC’s main research involves cosmological large-scale structures, the formation and evolution of galaxies and stars, high-energy astrophysics, solar magnetism and activity, lunar and deep space exploration, and astronomical instrumentation. NAOC has seven major research divisions in the areas of optical astronomy, radio astronomy, galaxies and cosmology, space science, solar physics, lunar and deep space exploration, and applications in astronomy.


China Sky Eye, the World's Largest Single-dish Radio Telescope, Completes Its Final Step to Be Fully Operational---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Small gear has big potential in space*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-10 03:11
















[Photo/VCG]

Chinese space designers have devised a pocket-size device they say can extend small satellites' life spans and help prevent them from becoming hazardous space debris.

The ion liquid electric thruster was developed by the 206th Institute under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp and has undergone in-orbit tests on a Chinese small, experimental satellite launched earlier this year.

Compared with conventional rocket engines that generate propulsion using chemical propellants, these new ion thrusters use liquid metals — usually cesium, indium or mercury — as propellants, allowing spacecraft to carry much less fuel than before.

The 300-gram ion thruster is a state-of-the-art propulsion system for small satellites, which, in contrast to traditional large satellites, have no bulky chemically powered engines, said Gao Hui, the equipment's chief designer at the Beijing institute.

"Without large fuel tanks, pumps, valves and toxic propellants mounted on conventional engines, the new devices are totally portable and capable of executing high-precision orbital maneuvers for small satellites in an efficient manner," Gao said.

He explained that most small satellites now operate in low-Earth orbits in a passive state and gradually fall from their orbits because they have no propulsion instruments to maintain their altitude.

"In fact, a very slight propulsive force will be enough to alter a small satellite's altitude or to correct any possible orbital deviations, thus prolonging its service life," the designer said.

If a high-orbiting satellite completes its service life and remains in orbit, it becomes space debris and poses a potential hazard to other spacecraft.

Without propulsion systems, these satellites potentially float in space forever, adding to existing space clutter

"If they are equipped with our thrusters, they will be able to be propelled to leave their orbits and travel outside of all satellite-deployable orbits, eliminating the possibility of turning into dangerous space junk," Gao said, adding that this solution can save satellite businesses around the world a lot of money on monitoring and tracking space debris and also ease concerns over the potential for catastrophic collisions.

Xu Nuo, head of applied physics technology at the institute, said that as the market for commercial satellites is quickly expanding in China, demand for the new compact ion thrusters is on the rise

Xu said that several domestic institutes have been conducting research and development into these thrusters, and her institute is the first to produce and test such devices in flight.

Internationally, only the United States has flight-tested the technology. The institute will continue improving the technology before promoting it to the satellite market, she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China could launch another Long March 5 by year’s end*
by Debra Werner and Andrew Jones — September 11, 2019



Xing He, executive vice president of China Great Wall Industry Corp., speaks Sept. 10 at World Satellite Business Week in Paris. Credit: SpaceNews/Brian Berger

PARIS — China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. is likely to resume flights of its heavy-lift Long March 5 rocket this year, said Xing He, executive vice presidentof China Great Wall Industry Corp., a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

“The exact cause of the failure has been pinpointed,” He said Sept. 10 at the World Satellite Business Week conference here. A launch date has not been selected but will “probably be in this year,” He said.


....

China could launch another Long March 5 by year's end - SpaceNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Main body of the Shanghai Planetarium complete*
Published on Sep 13, 2019
CGTN

The installation of facilities for the main body of Shanghai Planetarium was completed on Thursday, after more than two years of construction. Located in the Lingang New Area of east China's Shanghai Municipality, the Shanghai Planetarium is expected to open to the public in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

18 SEP, 00:08
*Russia, China agree on joint Moon exploration - Science & Space - TASS*
The sides also signed an agreement on cooperation in the coordination of the Russian mission using Luna 26 orbiter and the Chinese research mission of the Moon’s polar area Chang'e 7

ST. PETERSBURG, September 17. /TASS/. Russia and China have signed two agreements aimed at joint Moon exploration. On the outcomes of the 24th regular meeting between Russian and Chinese heads of government, Roscosmos chief Dmitry Rogozin and head of China National Space Administration Zhang Kejian signed an agreement on cooperation in the establishment of the Joint Moon and Outer Space Research Center.

The space chiefs also signed an agreement on cooperation in the coordination of the Russian mission using Luna 26 orbiter and the Chinese research mission of the Moon’s polar area Chang'e 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

林晓弈 9月18日 22:00 来自 航爱网牌Android
嫦娥五号月球探测器已确认2020年发射！航天爱好者网超话 
Confirm Chang'e-5 launch would be in 2020.


----------



## vi-va

Has anyone posted this before?
*chinas-change-4-probe-soft-lands-on-moons-far-side*




*CHANG'E 4 Chinese Moon Landing - Real Speed (2019/01/03)*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's KZ-1A rocket launches two satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-31 15:47:35|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> JIUQUAN, Aug. 31 (Xinhua) -- Two satellites for technological experiments were sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday.
> 
> The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit.
> 
> Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.
> 
> Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket.
> 
> One of the newly launched satellites was developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), and will be used for microgravity technology experiments.
> 
> It will conduct on-orbit experiments on ultra-high precision control and measurement technologies under microgravity conditions, according to the CAS.
> 
> The technologies will lay a solid foundation for space science tasks and frontier basic science research, such as space-based gravitational wave detection and ultra-high precision inertial navigation, CAS said.
> 
> The other satellite, developed by Spacety Co., Ltd. (Changsha), a privately owned Chinese commercial space company, will be used to test solar sail technology.
> 
> The microgravity technology experiment satellite belongs to the second phase of a space science program of the CAS. During the first phase, a series of space science satellites have been sent into space, including the DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite and the HXMT, China's first X-ray space telescope.
> 
> In the coming three to four years, China plans to launch new space science satellites including the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S), the Einstein-Probe (EP) and the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) to study gravitational waves, black holes, the relationship between the solar system and humanity, and the origin and evolution of the universe.



*Note:*
The "Taiji-1" satellite is the official name of the "microgravity technology experiment satellite" referred above, that was launched recently on 31st Aug 2019. It is part of China's "Project Taiji" that is similar to the European LISA (Laser Interferometer Space Antenna - Wikipedia) project. With scientific mission for detection and measurement of gravitational waves.



> 中科院之声
> 今天 15:42 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【我国首颗空间引力波探测技术实验卫星—“太极一号”第一阶段在轨测试任务顺利完成】“太极一号”第一阶段在轨测试和数据分析结果表明，激光干涉仪位移测量精度达到百皮米量级（约为一个原子直径），引力参考传感器测量精度达到地球重力加速度的百亿分之一量级，微推进器推力分辨率达到亚微牛量级。“太极一号”实现了我国迄今为止最高精度的空间激光干涉测量，成功进行了我国首次在轨无拖曳控制技术试验，并在国际上首次实现了微牛级射频离子和双模霍尔电推进技术的在轨验证。


*Translation:*

*Voice of the Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Today 15:42 from Weibo

*[China's first space gravitational wave detection technology experimental satellite - "Taiji-1" first stage in-orbit test mission successfully completed] *

"Taiji-1" first stage in-orbit test and data analysis results show laser interferometer displacement measurement accuracy up to the order of one hundred picometers (about one atomic diameter), the gravitational reference sensor measurement accuracy reaches the order of per ten billionth of one g, and the micro thruster's thrust resolution reaches the sub-micro-Newton level. "Taiji-1" has achieved the highest precision of space laser interferometry measurement in China so far, successfully carried out the first in-orbit test of drag-free control technology in China, and also realized on-orbit verification for the first time in the world, micro-Newton level RF ion and dual mode Hall effect thruster technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese researchers conduct in situ measurement of lunar dust at Chang'e-3 landing site*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-20 14:12:08|Editor: Li Xia

LANZHOU, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have successfully conducted an in situ measurement of lunar dust at the landing site of the country's Chang'e-3 probe.

Using a temperature-controlled sticky quartz crystal microbalance onboard the Chang'e-3 lander, researchers from the Lanzhou Institute of Physics determined that the total deposition mass at a height of 190 cm above the lunar surface during 12 lunar daytimes in the northern Mare Imbrium was about 0.0065 mg/cm2.

A paper on the research results has been published in the Journal of Geophysical Research: Planets, a leading international journal in the area.

As lunar dust is regarded as the most crucial environmental problem on the Moon, the research results are "strategically important for future human and robotic lunar expeditions," according to the researchers.

The research can "provide a valuable reference for the protection of payloads from exposure to lunar dust particles for future lunar exploration missions," said the paper.

A part of the second phase of China's lunar exploration program, Chang'e-3 soft-landed on the moon's Sinus Iridium, or the Bay of Rainbows, on Dec. 14, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Note:*
> The "Taiji-1" satellite is the official name of the "microgravity technology experiment satellite" referred above, that was launched recently on 31st Aug 2019. It is part of China's "Project Taiji" that is similar to the European LISA (Laser Interferometer Space Antenna - Wikipedia) project. With scientific mission for detection and measurement of gravitational waves.
> 
> 
> *Translation:*
> 
> *Voice of the Chinese Academy of Sciences*
> Today 15:42 from Weibo
> 
> *[China's first space gravitational wave detection technology experimental satellite - "Taiji-1" first stage in-orbit test mission successfully completed] *
> 
> "Taiji-1" first stage in-orbit test and data analysis results show laser interferometer displacement measurement accuracy up to the order of one hundred picometers (about one atomic diameter), the gravitational reference sensor measurement accuracy reaches the order of per ten billionth of one g, and the micro thruster's thrust resolution reaches the sub-micro-Newton level. "Taiji-1" has achieved the highest precision of space laser interferometry measurement in China so far, successfully carried out the first in-orbit test of drag-free control technology in China, and also realized on-orbit verification for the first time in the world, micro-Newton level RF ion and dual mode Hall effect thruster technology.


*China Focus: Chinese satellite tests space-based gravitational wave detection technologies*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-20 20:23:40|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- A recently-launched Chinese satellite has conducted in-orbit experiments on the key technologies related to space-based gravitational wave detection, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced on Friday.

The satellite, sent into orbit on Aug. 31, is China's first such kind of satellite, and has completed its first stage tests in orbit, laying a solid foundation for future gravitational wave observation in space, said Xiangli Bin, vice president of CAS.

"This is the first step of China's space-based gravitational wave detection. But there is still a long way to go to realize detecting gravitational waves in space. Chinese scientists will continue to contribute Chinese wisdom to the exploration and human progress," Xiangli said.

The satellite has been named Taiji-1. As a Chinese term for the "supreme ultimate," Taiji is well-known as the black and white circular symbol representing yin and yang. The pattern of Taiji also resembles a binary star system composed by objects like neutron stars or black holes.

Gravitational waves are "ripples" in space-time caused by some of the most violent and energetic processes in the universe. Albert Einstein predicted the existence of gravitational waves in 1916 in his general theory of relativity.

The strongest gravitational waves are produced by catastrophic events such as colliding black holes, supernovae, coalescing neutron stars or white dwarf stars and possibly even the remnants of gravitational radiation created by the birth of the universe itself.

The first discovery of gravitational waves by the LIGO Collaboration in 2015 has opened a new window to observe the universe and encouraged scientists worldwide to accelerate their research.

CAS has announced the research program "Taiji" that will study gravitational waves from the merging of binary black holes and other celestial bodies.

Unlike the LIGO research conducted from a ground-based observatory, Taiji will conduct space-based detection on the gravitational waves with lower frequencies to observe celestial bodies with greater mass or located farther away in the universe, said Wu Yueliang, chief scientist of the Taiji program and an academician of CAS.

However, the gravitational wave signals from those celestial bodies are extremely weak, posing great challenges for detection. Scientists need to break through the limit of current precise measurement and control technology, Wu said.

Taiji-1 aims to test the key technologies such as high-precision and ultra-stable laser interferometer, gravitational reference sensor, ultra-high precision drag-free control and ultra-stable and ultra-static satellite platform, according to Wu.

Taiji-1 has realized China's most accurate space laser interference measurement and the first in-orbit drag-free control technology test. It also carried out electric propulsion technology experiments, Xiangli said.

The first-stage in-orbit test showed that the accuracy of displacement measurement of the laser interferometer on Taiji-1 could reach a 100-picometer order of magnitude, equivalent to the size of an atom.

"The accuracy of the gravitational reference sensor on the satellite reached ten billionths of the magnitude of the earth's gravitational acceleration, equivalent to the acceleration produced by an ant pushing the Taiji-1 satellite," Wu explained.

The thrust resolution of the micro-thruster on the satellite reached a scale equivalent to one-ten thousandth of the weight of a sesame grain, Wu said.

However, the technological requirements for detecting gravitational waves in space are much higher, scientists say.

CAS set a three-step strategy to implement the Taiji program. It took the research team about one year to develop Taiji-1, the first satellite of the program. It is expected to launch another two satellites in the second step after 2023, and three more satellites in the third step around 2033, according to Wu.

Over the past few years, China has sent a series of space science satellites into space, including the DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite and the HXMT, China's first X-ray space telescope.

In the coming three to four years, China plans to launch new space science satellites including the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S), the Einstein-Probe (EP) and the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) to study gravitational waves, black holes, the relationship between the solar system and humanity and the origin and evolution of the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天 


41分钟前
航天科技一院消息：目前该院已完成生产首件5米直径的锥底结构贮箱生产，并通过了相关的试验验证，将在我国新一代载人火箭上应用，为我国运载火箭结构轻质化设计提供了技术支撑O网页链接
*41 minutes ago
First Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. News:* The Academy has completed the production of first 5-meter-diameter conical-bottom structure fuel tank, and passed relevant test verification, which will be used by China's new generation manned rocket. This technology would enable technical support to lighter weight structure design of China's launch vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Breaking...
中国航天科技集团 


27分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器
【喜迎国庆！长二丁成功发射云海一号02星



】刚刚！9月25日8时54分，我国在酒泉卫星发射中心用长征二号丁运载火箭，成功将云海一号02星送入预定轨道。云海一号02星主要用于大气海洋环境要素探测、空间环境探测、防灾减灾和科学实验等领域。本次发射是长征系列运载火箭的第313次飞行。向祖国母亲献礼！
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp*
27 minutes ago from 360 Safe Browser
[Happy National Day! CZ-2D successfully launched Yunhai-1 02 satellite [to power]] just! At 8:54 on September 25, China used the Long March II carrier rocket at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully send Yunhai-1 02 into the orbit. Yunhai-1 02 is mainly used in the detection of atmospheric marine environmental elements, space environment detection, disaster prevention and mitigation and scientific experiments. This launch is the 313th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles. Tribute to the motherland!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new satellite for environment detection*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-25 09:27:59|Editor: ZX

JIUQUAN, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert on Wednesday.

The Yunhai-1 02 satellite, launched on a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 8:54 a.m. (Beijing Time), will be mainly used for detecting the atmospheric and marine environment and space environment, as well as disaster control and other scientific experiments.

Both the satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The launch was the 313th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NEWS * 24 SEPTEMBER 2019
*Gigantic Chinese telescope opens to astronomers worldwide | Nature*
FAST has superior sensitivity to detect cosmic phenomena, including fast radio bursts and pulsars.

*



*​FAST will enable highly sensitive measurements of astronomical phenomenon.Credit: Ou Dongqu/Xinhua/ZUMA

The world’s largest single-dish radio observatory is preparing to open to astronomers around the world, ushering in an era of exquisitely sensitive observations that could help in the hunt for gravitational waves and probe the mysterious fleeting blasts of radiation known as fast radio bursts.

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in southern China has just passed a series of technical and performance assessments, and the Chinese government is expected to give the observatory the final green light to begin full operations at a review meeting scheduled for next month. “We do not see any roadblocks for the remaining transition,” says Di Li, the chief scientist of FAST. “I feel both excited and relieved.”

The complex project has not been without challenges — it has a radical design and initially struggled to attract staff, in part because of its remote location. But the pay-off for science will be immense. FAST will collect radio waves from an area twice the size of the next-largest single-dish telescope, the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico.

The Chinese observatory’s massive size means that it can detect extremely faint radio-wave whispers from an array of sources across the Universe, such as the spinning cores of dead stars, known as pulsars, and hydrogen in distant galaxies. It will also explore a frontier in radioastronomy — using radio waves to locate exoplanets, which may harbour extraterrestrial life.

Since testing began in 2016, only Chinese scientists have been able to lead projects studying the telescope’s preliminary data. But now, observation time will be accessible to researchers from around the world, says Zhiqiang Shen, director of the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory and co-chair of the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ FAST supervisory committee.

“I’m super excited to be able to use the telescope,” says Maura McLaughlin, a radioastronomer at West Virginia University in Morgantown, who wants to use FAST to study pulsars, including hunting for them in galaxies outside the Milky Way, that are too faint to see with current telescopes.

During the testing phase, the telescope discovered more than 100 pulsars.

*Eye in the sky*
The 1.2-billion-yuan (US$171-million) telescope, also known as Tianyan or ‘Eye of Heaven’, took half a decade to build in the remote Dawodang depression in the Guizhou province of southwest China. Its 500-metre-wide dish is made up of around 4,400 individual aluminium panels that more than 2,000 mechanical winches tilt and manoeuvre to focus on different areas of the sky. Although it sees less of the sky than some other cutting-edge radio telescopes, and has lower resolution than multidish arrays, FAST’s size makes it uniquely sensitive, says Li.

In August and September, the instrument detected hundreds of bursts from a repeating fast radio burst (FRB) source known as 121102. Many of these bursts were too faint to be perceived by other telescopes, says Li. “This is very exciting news,” says Yunfan Gerry Zhang, who studies FRBs at the University of California, Berkeley. No one knows what causes the mysterious bursts, but “the more pulses we have, the more we can learn about them”, he says.

FAST examines only a tiny fraction of the sky at any one time, making it unlikely to discover many new FRBs, which are fleeting and occur in seemingly random locations. But the telescope’s “impressive sensitivity” will be useful for following up on sources in detail, says Laura Spitler, an astronomer at the Max Planck Institute for Radio Astronomy in Bonn, Germany. Repeat observations could allow scientists to learn about the environment from which an FRB emerged, and to determine whether the blasts vary in energy or recur with any set pattern.

FAST will also boost the efforts of an international collaboration that is trying to spot ripples in space-time as they sweep through the Galaxy, says McLaughlin. The International Pulsar Timing Array is using radio telescopes around the world to monitor the regular emissions from pulsars, looking for distortions that would reveal the passing of these low-frequency gravitational waves. By the 2030s, FAST should have racked up enough sensitive measurements to study individual sources of such waves, such as collisions of supermassive black holes, says McLaughlin. “That’s where FAST is really going to shine,” she says.

Li says that he is particularly excited about the study of planets outside the Solar System. No exoplanets have yet been conclusively detected by their radio emissions, but FAST’s ability to spot faint, polarized waves might allow it to find the first examples, says Li. Polarized radio signals might come from planets with magnetic fields that, if similar to the one on Earth, could protect potential sources of life against radiation and keep the planets’ atmospheres attached.

Identifying a planet in FAST’s wide beam is a challenge, because they are so faint and small. But Li’s team wants to boost the telescope’s performance by adding 36 dishes, each 5 metres wide. Although the dishes are relatively cheap, off-the-shelf products, together they will improve FAST’s spatial resolution by 100 times, he says.

Li hopes that FAST’s telescope operations will soon move from near the remote site to a $23-million data-processing centre being built in the city of Guiyang. He expects that the move to a major city will help attract more technical and engineering staff.

Now the team’s biggest hurdle is working out how to store and process the enormous amount of data that the telescope will churn out. The team are negotiating with the Chinese government to get additional funding for more data storage. “A successful review will definitely help,” he says.

doi: 10.1038/d41586-019-02790-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

环球时报 


今天 15:39 来自 微博 weibo.com
【远望21号火箭运输船即将完成适应性改造 为重大任务做最后冲刺



】远望21号火箭运输船负责人今日向外界透露，为更好地执行即将开展的一系列海上运输任务，9月初远望21号火箭运输船进厂进行改造，随着后续任务时间的日益临近，船员和工厂师傅开启了“白加黑”和“五加二”的工作模式，据了解，远望21号火箭运输船将于本月底完成改造，靠回中国卫星海上测控部母港，为即将开始的火箭运输任务做最后准备。（高超、亓创）
*Global Times *
Today 15:39 from Weibo 
[Yuanwang No. 21 rocket transport ship is about to complete the adaptive transformation to make the final sprint for a major mission[憧憬]] 

The head of the Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship revealed to the outside world today that in order to better carry out the upcoming series of maritime transport missions, Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship entered the shipyard for renovation in early September. With the approaching task time approaching, the crew and factory masters opened the working mode of “day plus night” and “five plus two”. It is understood that Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship will be renovated at the end of this month, and will return to the home port of the China Satellite Maritime Monitoring and Control Department to make final preparations for the upcoming rocket transportation mission. (Gao Chao, Yu Chuang)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*太空精酿 *
今天 03:31 来自 微博 weibo.com
2019世界航天发射赛程过去大半，目前来看，中美俄三足鼎立，世界所有其他国家在旁边看热闹
Over half the year has gone, the space launch schedule looks to be dominated by China, Russia and USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *太空精酿 *
> 今天 03:31 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 2019世界航天发射赛程过去大半，目前来看，中美俄三足鼎立，世界所有其他国家在旁边看热闹
> Over half the year has gone, the space launch schedule looks to be dominated by China, Russia and USA.


Most Russia launch are ISS resupply or astronauts.



JSCh said:


> 环球时报
> 
> 
> 今天 15:39 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【远望21号火箭运输船即将完成适应性改造 为重大任务做最后冲刺
> 
> 
> 
> 】远望21号火箭运输船负责人今日向外界透露，为更好地执行即将开展的一系列海上运输任务，9月初远望21号火箭运输船进厂进行改造，随着后续任务时间的日益临近，船员和工厂师傅开启了“白加黑”和“五加二”的工作模式，据了解，远望21号火箭运输船将于本月底完成改造，靠回中国卫星海上测控部母港，为即将开始的火箭运输任务做最后准备。（高超、亓创）
> *Global Times *
> Today 15:39 from Weibo
> [Yuanwang No. 21 rocket transport ship is about to complete the adaptive transformation to make the final sprint for a major mission[憧憬]]
> 
> The head of the Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship revealed to the outside world today that in order to better carry out the upcoming series of maritime transport missions, Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship entered the shipyard for renovation in early September. With the approaching task time approaching, the crew and factory masters opened the working mode of “day plus night” and “five plus two”. It is understood that Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship will be renovated at the end of this month, and will return to the home port of the China Satellite Maritime Monitoring and Control Department to make final preparations for the upcoming rocket transportation mission. (Gao Chao, Yu Chuang)


What rocket launched? LM-5 rocket?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> What rocket launched? LM-5 rocket?


Yuanwang-21 could only be used for LM-5 or LM-7 transport. There is no news on plan of new LM-7 launch, so likely either LM-5 or LM-5B would be transport to Wenchang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*2019: A Chinese Space Odyssey*

19 September 2019

China's lunar exploration program has released images that give us a glimpse of the mysterious artifact discovered on the far side of the moon.

Yutu-2, the lunar rover for China's Chang'e-4 mission, grabbed attention last month after its drive team spotted something unusual while roving close to a small crater. The Chinese-language science outreach publication Our Space, which announced the findings on Aug. 17, used the term "胶状物" (jiao zhuang wu), which can be translated as "gel-like." This notion sparked wide interest and speculation among lunar scientists.

Scientists have now gotten a look at that curious material, thanks to a post (Chinese) released over the weekend by Our Space via its WeChat social media account. Along with new images of the stuff on the moon, the post details how the Yutu-2 team carefully approached the crater in order to analyze the specimen, despite risks.





https://archive.is/Qbl8b/00e5f24e86fcb240dcf1ed31c36f312bfd27f881.jpg ; https://archive.is/Qbl8b/78de481794a7f5b8c4cc4a524f2d268299b22cde/scr.png ; https://archive.is/3Bttz/919b5402474730e16a6f0ce6ad57df9f6d7d1be3 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190927...x_fmt=jpeg&tp=webp&wxfrom=5&wx_lazy=1&wx_co=1 ; http://archive.is/3Bttz ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190927142824/https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/c7edQwOcN0gL9lQuylWRCA 
▲ 1. China's Yutu-2 moon rover captured this image from the edge of the small crater where it found a mysterious artifact.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176434971965181952https://twitter.com/f99600406/status/1176434971965181952
▲ 1. 2019: A Chinese Space Odyssey.


http://web.archive.org/web/20190927142824/https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/c7edQwOcN0gL9lQuylWRCA
http://archive.is/3Bttz


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese satellite "Monkey King" sheds new light on origin of cosmic rays*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-28 10:06:16|Editor: Xiaoxia

NANJING, Sept. 28 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese satellite, nicknamed Monkey King, is not only searching for the invisible dark matter, but also exploring the origin of the cosmic rays, high energy particles that travel through space at nearly the speed of light.

An international research team has conducted a precise measurement of the spectrum of protons, the most abundant component of cosmic rays, in an energy range from 40 GeV to 100 TeV (one TeV is one trillion electron volts, corresponding to one trillion times the energy of visible light) with China's Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), also known as Wukong or Monkey King.

The measured spectrum shows that the proton flux increases at hundreds of billions electron volts and then drops at around 14 TeV, indicating the existence of a new spectral feature of cosmic rays, said Chang Jin, the principal investigator of DAMPE and the director of the Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

"The new finding is of great importance in helping scientists understand the source and acceleration of cosmic rays in the Milky Way," said Yuan Qiang, a researcher at PMO.

The result, based on DAMPE's data collected in its first two and a half years, was published online in the latest issue of Science Advances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*40-meter Radio Telescope of Yunnan Observatories Achieves eVLBI Observation---Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Sep 29, 2019 

The Radio Astronomy and VLBI research group from Yunnan Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) operated the 40-meter radio telescope on September 17, 2019, to participate in broadband network transmission and real-time correlation observations of the European Very Long Baseline Interferometry (VLBI) network, also called eVLBI observation.

This observation successfully participated in the previous test observations and the follow-up scientific observations, and transmitted a large amount of long-baseline data to Chinese and foreign astronomers.

VLBI is an astronomical technique that combines radio signals from radio telescopes around the world for positioning and high-resolution imaging of deep space celestial objects and distant black holes.

Under the support of ZHANG Hongyu from the Computer Network and Information Center (CNIC) of CAS and YANG Yuecheng from Yunnan Observatories of CAS from May to early September 2019, the Radio Astronomy and VLBI research group have completed installation of the optical cable equipment and upgraded network equipment, and then tested the network.

Compared with the traditional VLBI observation methods which are disk recording and correlation processing after several weeks, the eVLBI observation reduces a lot of time for astronomers to wait for data correlation, which is extremely beneficial to the structural observation of various temporary sources with an outbreak duration of several days. It can promote the development of time domain astronomy.

In this eVLBI observation, the Kunming station of Yunnan Observatories transmitted the data to the correlation center in the Netherlands with a stable rate of about 1 gigabit per second via CNIC in Beijing.

The 40-meter telescope undertakes the VLBI and data transmission work of the China's Lunar Exploration Program. It is also an important station of many international VLBI organizations, and often participates in international VLBI joint observations.

The success of this eVLBI observation greatly improved the ability of the Kunming 40-meter telescope to perform real-time observations, and laid the foundation for a higher-speed real-time observation of 2-6 Gbps (2-6 gigabits per second).

In the future, the Radio Astronomy and VLBI research Group will continue to upgrade the network hardware, to achieve super high-speed network real-time observation as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 今天 14:19 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【我国新一代载人飞船】新一代载人飞船是面向我国载人航天未来发展需求而论证的新一代载人天地往返运输飞行器，飞船采用返回舱与服务舱两舱构型，全长约9米，最大发射重量23吨，在充分继承我国载人航天工程已有技术的基础上，在结构、推进、回收、能源、热控、电子、人机交互和可重复使用等方面采用了一系列先进技术，使飞船具备高可靠、高安全、低成本和宜居的特点。飞船采用模块化设计，可适应近地轨道飞行、载人月球探测和载人深空探测等多种任务。
> 
> _*Translation:
> *_
> 林晓弈
> Today 14:19 from Weibo
> [China's new generation of manned spacecraft]
> China's new generation of manned spacecraft is a new generation of round trip crew transportation spacecraft, developed with China's future manned space flight needs in mind. The spacecraft adopts the return cabin plus service cabin, two-cabin configuration design. With a total length of about 9 meters and a maximum launch weight of 23 tons, it fully inherits the existing technology of China's manned spaceflight engineering, in terms of structure, propulsion, reentry, power, thermal control, electronics, human-computer interaction and reusability. These technologies enable the spacecraft to be highly safe, reliable, low cost and livable. The modular design of the spacecraft can accommodate a variety of tasks such as low-Earth orbit, manned lunar exploration and manned deep space exploration.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179361032155942915

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179361032155942915


Launch weight is 23tons. Then what is the total weight of the space craft? Less than 23tons?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Launch weight is 23tons. Then what is the total weight of the space craft? Less than 23tons?


I would think so, it would be within the designed lift capability of LM-5B for low earth orbit, therefore can first use LM-5B for crewed trip to the future space station. Though it would need the new manned rocket, the so called 921 to go direct to moon orbit.


----------



## JSCh

An artist's rendering of the to-be-launched Chinese Space Station. If all goes according to plan, an NTNU based research project will be conducted aboard the space station as early as 2022. Rendering: China Manned Space Agency

*Tumours in Space studies tumours, cancer risk of cosmic radiation*

By Nancy Bazilchuk and Hanne Strypet
Published 03.10.19
Can weightlessness stop cancer from growing? One of the nine research projects that has been given the go-ahead for the new China Space Station scheduled for 2022 is designed to answer this exact question.

The unique laboratory conditions offered by the International Space Station and the to-be-launched China Space Station (CSS) allow for research on everything from ultrasound diagnostics in microgravity to studies of crystal growth.

Now, when the China Space Station is ready to begin research projects around 2022, it will include an unusual cancer research project called “Tumours in Space,” headed by a Canadian researcher based in Norway. The project will examine the roles of both microgravity and cosmic radiation in tumour growth and development.



​Tricia Larose. Photo: Elisabeth Anstensen Photography

Not only is the project one of just nine selected by the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) and the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) under their programme to provide scientists from all over the world with the opportunity to fly experiments on the CSS, it is the only one among the 9 selected that is headed by a woman.

“The plan is to send three-dimensional stem cell organoids from both healthy and cancer tissue from the same person into space. Here we will study mutations and look at how the cell’s DNA is affected by weightlessness and cosmic radiation,” says Tricia L. Larose, Principal Investigator for the Tumours in Space project at the Faculty of Medicine and Health Sciences at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU).

“At UNOOSA we are proud that our partnership with the China Manned Space Agency will make it possible for such an interesting experiment to be conducted onboard the CSS,” said Simonetta Di Pippo, UNOOSA Director. “Space is constantly opening up new frontiers for humanity to advance, as demonstrated by this project, which aims to find new ways to reduce tumours, one of the main killers of our time_.”_


*You might also like: Eating your veggies, even in space*
*Weightless tumours*
The experiment will rely on three-dimensional cancerous tumours, called organoids. These organoids are grown from adult human stem cells, which are a kind of cell that can divide indefinitely and create different types of cells in doing so. Researchers have perfected their ability to grow organoids so they actually form tiny structures that mimic different organs.



​Artist’s view of the process of growing organoids from adult intestinal stem cells: Illustration: Courtesy Hans Clevers

Previous cancer research that has been conducted in space has used simpler 2D cells, which give researchers only limited information. The 3D organoids that will be used in the project provide better information, because they are closer to their natural shape and they have characteristics of the organs that they have been created to mimic.

Larose’s hypothesis is that the cancer organoid growth will slow or stop when they are not affected by Earth’s gravity. Previous research on two-dimensional cells has shown that weightlessness has an influence on gene expression linked to tumour development.


*You might also like: Snake robots in space*
*Identifying cancer cell noise*
Mutations in cancer cells leave a kind of fingerprint in the DNA of the cells called a mutational signature; each type of cancer has its own.

“When we look at mutational signatures in cancer cells, there is a lot of ‘noise’. The noise is something we simply do not know a lot about,” says Larose. “Part of my experimental process is identifying new causes of that noise, and some of that might be gravity”

Her theory is that some of the unknown “noise” in the cancer cells is there as a result of gravity. Since both healthy cells and cells with cancer are affected by gravity, the researchers should be able to detect this in the fingerprints in all our cells.

“I’m looking for the molecular fingerprint for the gravitational force,” she said, in part because it can help explain the meaning of some of the noise in the cancer cells.

Larose says that the mutational signature of gravity has never been studied or even proposed as a concept.

Although there is no gravity in space, there is cosmic radiation. The experiment will also test how cosmic radiation affects the DNA of the healthy organoids and whether this leads to mutations and cancer.

The various causes of cancer, such as smoking, UV radiation and ionizing radiation, also leave mutational signatures. Identifying mutational signatures from cancer-causing exposures can be used for risk prediction, and to better understand the aetiology of cancer, eventually leading to better diagnostics and therapeutics.

“My ground-based research with ionizing radiation will also help us understand the side effects of radiation therapy for cancer patients on Earth,” she said.


*You might also like: Moonwalkers three*
*Assessing cancer risk for astronauts*
Larose’s studies of cosmic radiation will also help with understanding the cancer risk for astronauts on long-duration missions in the space station, or longer journeys, such as to Mars.

“The biggest challenge with human spaceflight and exploration for long-duration missions to Mars and beyond, is the cancer risk for crew due to exposure of cosmic radiation. By identifying the mutational signature of cosmic radiation and comparing that to the known signature of ionizing radiation, we may be better able to predict risk and protect crew on a long-duration space mission” says Larose.



​As long as humans spend time in space, it will be important for researchers to learn how exposure to cosmic radiation affects health. Here, a view from the window of the International Space Station. Photo: Nick Hague, NASA

Marianne K. Vinje Tantillo, head of human space flight and exploration at the Norwegian Space Agency, says Larose’s proposal addresses questions that need to be answered.



​NTNU researchers from CIRiS, the Centre for Interdisciplinary Research in Space, have helped develop growth chambers, shown here, to test how astronauts might grow vegetables in space. Now they have a new assignment: to develop a growth chamber for a type of cell called an organoid for a project headed by another NTNU researcher, Tricia Larose. Photo: Nancy Bazilchuk

“If you are going into space, you need to solve radiation problems, and this is a step towards doing that,” she said. “Whether it’s orbiting around the moon, or travelling to Mars, you need to know about radiation if you want to survive healthily from the journey.

Tantillo said Larose’s research could also be a focal point for building Norwegian networks for space research, as well as planting the seeds for the growth of new industries.

“In the long run, this could be a new area where Norway could develop the technology,” she said. “Think radiation monitoring, or other kinds of sensor technology that could be used to figure out exposure, or technology to shield the astronauts from radiation.”

*Searching for differences from gravity and cosmic radiation*
In the experiment on the space station, one set of organoids will be exposed to both cosmic radiation and weightlessness.

Another set of organoids will be placed in a centrifuge to subject them to gravity that is similar to what they experience on Earth, which means they are only exposed to cosmic radiation.

A third set of cells will only be exposed to weightlessness because they will be placed in a box that protects them from cosmic radiation.

“If we can identify how much of the unknown ‘noise’ is due to gravity, it will also be easier to identify the rest of the unknown factors. Maybe we can get a step closer to understanding cancer and finding new ways to fight the disease,” she says.

Larose will undertake several years of preparatory research on Earth before the tumour experiment is launched with the space station.

These results will act as reference points and controls, but also have intrinsic value. The result of this research will be of importance to cancer patients, and especially in relation to the side effects associated with radiation.

*Only female principal investigator*
The United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs and the China Manned Space Agency selected just nine projects from 42 applicants from 27 different countries. As one of the nine selected projects, Tumours in Space, headed by Larose, is the only project with a female principal investigator.

“We are proud to be supporting a female scientist to lead this project, as our Office also focuses on increasing the participation of women in the space sector and in STEM sectors more widely,” UNOOSA Director Di Pippo said.

In addition to her position at NTNU in Trondheim, Norway, Larose is also affiliated with the International Space University in France. The project includes collaborators from the Norwegian Space Centre, the European Space Agency and the Belgian Nuclear Research Centre.



https://norwegianscitechnews.com/20...-development-cancer-risk-of-cosmic-radiation/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Cobra Arbok said:


> The entire world including reasonable Pakistanis have praised ISRO and India for the mostly-successful mission, and yet trolls on PDF are acting like this is a major setback for India.




The crash of India's first ever lunar lander is a terrible setback because the multi-decades-long gap between China and Bharat is not shortening but even widening!

China has just posted an image of its Mars probe Huoxing-1, with an orbiter, a lander and a rover, due to be launched by next summer and arrive in Mars orbit in 2021 on time to land on the 100th anniversary of the CCP's founding (July 23, 1921, Shanghai French Concession). Thus marking the CCP's start of the Red Planet's conquest. This will be followed by a return sample mission.

India will not be able to even start research on a Mars lander if it can not find first the real cause behind the Vikram lander's failure. To date, the faulty thruster explanation is far from the truth. As some Indian experts have acknowledged that the overall control system was more likely the root cause.

And indeed, since the Fobos-Grunt Mars probe's failure that was launched on November 8, 2011, we knew that Russia could no longer land on the Moon!

Today's Russia is not the Soviet Union, having exhausted its rare earth reserve during the cold war. The production of radiation resistant microchips are the monopoly of China, endowed with the world's first rare earth mineral reserve of 100 million tonnes.

Russia has to import these critical electronics from China as does the U.S.A.

Think about it, only one other nation can send spaceprobes to land on other planets and moons, that have higher level of secondary radiations nearing the surface than in interplanetary space.

And it is the one that sits on 216 millions tonnes of rare earth mineral, Choson Korea of *Kim Jong Un*!






https://archive.is/f3g5A/0e26bbfea542ee89dfde65a8803110d60a953b20.jpg ; https://archive.is/f3g5A/aa081d6a708ce4b550c3afcf1536c49ca404e362/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920042654/https://i.imgur.com/5BxNjd9.jpg 
▲ 1. China as the world's first Rare Earth Elements exporter, 2019.





https://archive.is/hToMp/0bccf7e8628f61f01ad37a66175153a75a39a88b.jpg ; https://archive.is/hToMp/89c507d6a1ab67c0bf7a0874966b0b074e72d8e5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011224403/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EGkL_oJX4AA6ZnM.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011231915/https://new.qq.com/omn/20191011/20191011A06WCQ00.html ; http://archive.fo/zJmiJ 
▲ 2. Chinese Mars probe Huoxing-1, with its first rover.





https://archive.fo/7gLVE/4bf0ea700ae94d43bded00e80e44c8d7aed933f1 ; https://archive.fo/7gLVE/3bcd2d1589acb56b03d27415d914059ef5bad886/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011231338/https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/10492803059/1000 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011...inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/10492803059/1000 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011231915/https://new.qq.com/omn/20191011/20191011A06WCQ00.html ; http://archive.fo/zJmiJ 
▲ 3. Chinese Mars probe Huoxing-1, reentry vehicle with lander and rover.





https://archive.fo/hHn2A/1a722ce7631eb5e2fef08a153a854e3cdb2e2b22 ; https://archive.fo/hHn2A/fc56aee24cfe1518aa20d7ea495afda913df2759/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011231550/https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/10492804023/1000 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011...inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/10492804023/1000 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191011231915/https://new.qq.com/omn/20191011/20191011A06WCQ00.html ; http://archive.fo/zJmiJ 
▲ 4. Chinese Mars probe Huoxing-1, orbiter.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 环球时报
> 
> 
> 今天 15:39 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【远望21号火箭运输船即将完成适应性改造 为重大任务做最后冲刺
> 
> 
> 
> 】远望21号火箭运输船负责人今日向外界透露，为更好地执行即将开展的一系列海上运输任务，9月初远望21号火箭运输船进厂进行改造，随着后续任务时间的日益临近，船员和工厂师傅开启了“白加黑”和“五加二”的工作模式，据了解，远望21号火箭运输船将于本月底完成改造，靠回中国卫星海上测控部母港，为即将开始的火箭运输任务做最后准备。（高超、亓创）
> *Global Times *
> Today 15:39 from Weibo
> [Yuanwang No. 21 rocket transport ship is about to complete the adaptive transformation to make the final sprint for a major mission[憧憬]]
> 
> The head of the Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship revealed to the outside world today that in order to better carry out the upcoming series of maritime transport missions, Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship entered the shipyard for renovation in early September. With the approaching task time approaching, the crew and factory masters opened the working mode of “day plus night” and “five plus two”. It is understood that Yuanwang-21 rocket transport ship will be renovated at the end of this month, and will return to the home port of the China Satellite Maritime Monitoring and Control Department to make final preparations for the upcoming rocket transportation mission. (Gao Chao, Yu Chuang)


From weibo via 我们的太空微博


----------



## JSCh

Yuanwang-21 & 22 are special designed ship to carry the LM-5 or LM-7 rocket from their factory in Tianjin to the launch center in Wenchang, Hainan island.

According to information from Chinese social media, Long Lehao, Academician and chief designer of Chinese academy of launch vehicle, reveal the following when giving a talk to students at a uni recently.

Long March 5Y3 rocket will be shipped to Wenchang on October 26th. The two Yuanwang transport ships responsible for transporting rockets would left Jiangyin Port to go north to Tianjin on October 21st. The Long March 5Y3 rocket is scheduled to launch the Shijian-20 satellite at the Hainan Wenchang Launch Center on December 30.

But today we see Yuanwang-21 & 22 is sailing to Tianjin, therefore it is possible that the schedule has been moved forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> But today we see Yuanwang-21 & 22 is sailing to Tianjin, therefore it is possible that the schedule has been moved forward.


Apology, seem I made a mistake in saying that Yuanwang-21 & 22 is sailing to Tianjin. The ships, which has done maintenance and upgrade at the shipyard, could be returning to home base in Jiangyin and would go to Tianjin only later.

*Edit:* Er.. wrong again, it seem that Yuanwang-21 & 22 is indeed leaving Jiangyin and going to Tianjin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

14:27, 12-Oct-2019
*China unveils first picture of its Mars explorer*
Updated 14:58, 12-Oct-2019
CGTN




The China Aerospace Technology Corporation unveiled the first picture of the country's Mars explorer, a spacecraft set to be launched into Mars in 2020.

"The mission is going smoothly. If no surprise, the Mars explorer is going to be launched in 2020, and land before 2021," said Ye Jianpei, chief scientist of Space Science and Deep-space Exploration with the Chinese Space Technology Academy.

*One mission, three tasks*

"Mars exploration is very innovative. If it proves to be a success, it will be the world's first time a country completes the three tasks in one mission," Ye added.



Three missions will be carried out by China's Mars explorer. /CGTN Infographic

The explorer will be sent into the geosynchronous orbit via the heavy-lift Long March 5 liquid carrier rocket, then have a seven-month flight to Mars. As the country's strongest carrier rocket, the Long March-5 has a payload capacity of 25 tons in low-Earth orbit and 14 tons in geostationary transfer orbit.

It is designed to examine the Red Planet's atmosphere, landscape, geological and magnetic characteristics, which could provide clues to the origin and evolution of Mars and the solar system, according to Ye.



*
Why 2020?*

"Mars opposition" occurs when the Red Planet is particularly close to Earth. The explorer can travel the shortest distance, with the lowest fuel consumption when this rare cosmic event occurs, which happens every 26 months. The next time "Mars opposition" occurs is in October 2020, that's why scientists choose to launch next year, among other factors.



A computer animated simulation GIF from CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Yuanwang-21 & 22 are special designed ship to carry the LM-5 or LM-7 rocket from their factory in Tianjin to the launch center in Wenchang, Hainan island.
> 
> According to information from Chinese social media, Long Lehao, Academician and chief designer of Chinese academy of launch vehicle, reveal the following when giving a talk to students at a uni recently.
> 
> Long March 5Y3 rocket will be shipped to Wenchang on October 26th. The two Yuanwang transport ships responsible for transporting rockets would left Jiangyin Port to go north to Tianjin on October 21st. The Long March 5Y3 rocket is scheduled to launch the Shijian-20 satellite at the Hainan Wenchang Launch Center on December 30.
> 
> But today we see Yuanwang-21 & 22 is sailing to Tianjin, therefore it is possible that the schedule has been moved forward.


林晓弈 今天 10:53 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
远望21、22号火箭运输船的目的地已经改为天津，现在可以肯定是去运输长征五号遥三运载火箭了。另外，据天津方面消息，昨天下午，集装箱已经被吊放至运输卡车上。航天爱好者网超话 
Today 10:53 from Weibo

The destination of Yuanwang 21 and 22 rocket carriers ship has been changed to Tianjin on the ships' AIS, and now it is definitely confirmed that it is to transport the Long March 5-Y3 carrier rocket. In addition, according to info from Tianjin, yesterday afternoon, the special rocket container has been hoisted to the transport truck.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Yuanwang-21 & 22 is currently preparing to enter Tianjin port.

From 9ifly.cn,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Planned new rocket carries hope for China's manned lunar landing program*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-15 16:45:58|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- Space engineers have made a key step in designing a new generation launch vehicle that could help start China's manned lunar exploration program, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

A pre-study for the carrier rocket, conducted by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) under the CASC, has passed a review by the China Manned Space Agency.

The research, started in 2017, has produced an initial blueprint for the rocket, which will be about 87 meters long and have a takeoff weight of about 2,200 tonnes.

It could carry payloads of more than 25 tonnes to the lunar transfer orbit and would have a new escape system to improve astronaut safety.

As well as the mature engine and the highly reliable flight control technologies of the Long March-5 and Long March-7 carrier rockets, production of the rocket would feature advanced manufacturing technologies and new materials.

A detailed plan to develop the carrier rocket is now on the drawing board, according to the CASC.

It has been reported that China is pushing forward the pre-study of a manned lunar landing program.

Currently, China's largest carrier rocket has a payload capacity of about 8 tonnes to the lunar transfer orbit. The manned lunar landing program needs a more powerful and reliable new generation manned launch vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Yuanwang 21 & 22 in port and loading.

From 司小牧 of 9ifly.cn


----------



## JSCh

*China prepares for space station construction*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-17 16:31:57|Editor: Lu Hui

BEIJING, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China is preparing for the upcoming high-density space missions to construct China's space station, and the Long March-5B carrier rocket, set to launch capsules for the space station, is expected to make its maiden flight in 2020.

Zhou Jianping, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, has been appointed the chief designer of China's manned space program, and Gu Yidong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, has been appointed the chief space scientist of the program, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

China's first astronaut Yang Liwei and seven other experts in the fields such as spacecraft, carrier rocket, space technology application, monitoring and communication systems have been appointed deputy chief designers of the program.

China aims to complete the construction of the space station around 2022. Weighing 66 tonnes, the Tiangong space station will be T-shaped with the Tianhe core module at the center and the Wentian and Mengtian experiment capsules on each side.

The station, which will orbit 340 to 450 km above the Earth's surface, could be enlarged to 180 tonnes if required and accommodate three to six astronauts. It is designed to last at least 10 years and could be prolonged through in-orbit maintenance, according to Zhou Jianping.

Sixteen experiment racks will be installed on the space station to support hundreds of space research projects.

China is also selecting new astronauts for space station missions. After the construction of the station is completed, China welcomes overseas astronauts to work together with domestic astronauts aboard China's space station. International spacecraft can also be docked with China's space station if they use a Chinese docking mechanism, Zhou said.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184865320923783168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184856116330749952


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Only to avoid another Diaoyu Islands situation in the future, quick decisive action is necessary now.



> "The Universe is an ocean, the moon is the Diaoyu Islands, Mars is Huangyan Island. If we don't go there now even though we are capable of doing so, then we will be blamed by our descendants. If others go there, then they will take over, and you won't be able to go even if you want to. This is reason enough."
> - Ye Pejian, Head of China's Lunar Mission








https://archive.is/3kKgt/2cf187043e603d1c831f02b6a30a1f9961ec58aa.jpg ; https://archive.is/3kKgt/ff93adcd78cb2f563da475bc27895d4816d84523/scr.png 
▲ 1. China's space program and territoriality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's commercial carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 makes maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-17 12:44:12|Editor: ZX
> 
> JIUQUAN, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's new carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 (SD-1), designed for commercial use, made its maiden flight on Sunday, sending three satellites into planned orbit.
> 
> The rocket, developed by the China Rocket Co. Ltd. affiliated to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT), blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 12:11 p.m. (Beijing Time).


央视新闻 今天 15:29 来自 微博 weibo.com
【#中国发布龙系列运载火箭#！骄傲转发！



】今天，我国最新火箭系列——“龙”系列运载火箭的研制计划和未来发射计划在北京发布。“龙”系列是航天科技集团继“长征”系列后推出的首个面向商业航天发射的运载火箭系列，主要满足国内外日益增长的商业载荷入轨需求。赞！（央视记者李厦）

*CCTV News*
Today 15:29 from Weibo 

【#China released Dragon Series Launch Vehicle#! 】
Today, China's latest rocket series - the "Dragon" series of launch vehicle development plans and future launch plans are announced in Beijing. The "Dragon" series is the first launch vehicle series launched by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. (CASC) following the "Long March" series. It is meant for commercial space launches, mainly to meet the growing commercial load requirements at home and abroad. Thumbs up! (CCTV reporter Li Xia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China introduces product plan of commercial carrier rockets*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-10-20 07:47
















Smart Dragon-1 rocket, China's first rocket designed for commercial use, carrying three satellites lifts off from the launch pad at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province, August 17, 2019. [Photo/Agencies]

BEIJING - China Rocket Co Ltd released its commercial carrier rockets research and development plan in Beijing on Saturday.

As introduced by President of China Rocket Co Ltd Tang Yagang, the new series, classified into solid-propellant and liquid-propellant carrier rockets, will satisfy the improving commercial payload in-orbit demands.

The solid-propellant carrier rockets Smart Dragon-2 (SD-2) and SD-3 are expected to conduct flight tests in 2020 and 2021, respectively.

The SD-2, with a total length of 21 meters, a diameter of two meters, and a total weight of about 60 tonnes, will be capable of sending 500 kg of payloads to the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.

The SD-3, with a total length of 31 meters, a diameter of 2.6 meters, and a total weight of about 116 tonnes, will be capable of sending 1.5 tonnes of payloads to the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.

SD-1 made its maiden flight in August this year.

The SD series is designed to provide reliable, convenient and economic launching services for commercial satellite users in the constellation network and payload tests.

The medium-sized liquid-propellant carrier rocket will be reusable for the launching of medium and large satellites and large-scale constellation network. It is also expected to make its first flight test in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's private reusable rocket to be launched in 2021*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-21 14:27:27|Editor: huaxia



Photo shows the model of the Hyperbola-2, a reusable rocket developed by a private Chinese company. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

*A Chinese reusable carrier rocket that uses liquid oxygen-methane propellants will be launched for the first time in 2021, making up for China's lack of reusable liquid-propellant rockets.*

BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese reusable carrier rocket that uses liquid oxygen-methane propellants will be launched for the first time in 2021.

The rocket, named the Hyperbola-2, may make up for China's lack of reusable liquid-propellant rockets.

The model of the rocket was on display at the 2019 Zhongguancun Forum in Beijing last week.

The Hyperbola-2 was developed by a Beijing-based private rocket developer i-Space. Its primary stage can be reused, reducing more than 70 percent of the rocket production cost, according to Dong Yanmin, the company's vice president of technology.

It will not only meet the growing demand for small and medium-sized satellite launches but also provide emergency and ride-share launches, Dong said.



This diagram shows the structure of the Hyperbola-2. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

The 28-meter-long rocket, with a takeoff weight of 90 tonnes, has a lift capability of sending 1.9 tonnes of payload to low-Earth orbit.

The rocket is low-cost and reliable, which can provide high-quality satellite launches, Dong said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天 


57分钟前
【航天科技集团公司第十一研究院承担的TSTO级间分离项目取得重要进展】十一院第一研究所圆满完成两级入轨空天飞行器风洞自由分离试验，两级并联飞行器成功分离，为未来两级入轨空天飞行器的研制提供了技术道路探索。两级入轨空天飞行器一、二级的质量、尺寸相当，且都是高升力体、大升力面构型，分离时二者之间流场非常复杂，激波与边界层干扰严重，将会产生复杂的气动力热效应，从而影响两个飞行器运动姿态。因此两级如何快速安全分离，既是空气动力学研究的重要方向，也是空天飞行器研制必须跨越的障碍。研究两级入轨空天飞行器并联级间分离问题需要结合多种计算与试验手段。风洞自由分离试验是一种没有支撑干扰的非定常试验方法，与常规试验手段相比具有独特优势，同时也存在众多技术难题。十一院两级入轨空天飞行器风洞自由分离试验团队解决多项技术难题，建立了通用的风洞试验技术，此次试验预示了安全分离边界，试验结果与数值模拟结果定性一致，为未来空天飞机发展提供了一种先进技术手段

*[The TSTO Inter-Stage Separation Project undertaken by the 11th Research Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation has made important progress] *
The First Institute of the 11th Academy successfully completed the wind tunnel test of the free separation of two-stage to orbit (TSTO) aerospace vehicle, and the two-stage parallel aircraft was successfully separated. It provides a technical exploration path for the development of the next two-stage orbiting spacecraft. The mass and size of the first and second stages of the two-stage orbiting spacecraft are roughly equivalent, and both are of high-lifting bodies and large-lifting surface configurations. The flow field between the two is very complicated when separated, and the shock and boundary layer interference are serious. It will produce complex aerodynamic thermal effects that affect the attitude of the two aircraft. Therefore, how to quickly and safely separate the two stages is not only an important direction of aerodynamic research, but also an obstacle that must be overcome in the development of aerospace vehicles. To study the problem of parallel separation between two-stage orbiting aerospace vehicles, it is necessary to combine various calculations and experimental methods. The wind tunnel free separation test is an unconventional test method without interference from support structure. It has unique advantages compared with conventional test methods, but there are also many technical problems. The free separation test team of the 11th academy solved a number of technical problems and established a general wind tunnel test technology. This test predicted the safety separation boundary, and the test results were qualitatively consistent with numerical simulation model. Providing future aerospace development an advanced technological methodology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Yuanwang 21 & 22 in port and loading.
> 
> From 司小牧 of 9ifly.cn


林晓弈 

今天 09:29 来自 微博 weibo.com
载有长征五号运载火箭的远望21号、远望22号火箭运输船已将目的地改为海南文昌的清澜港，并预计分别于2019年10月27日和10月28日到达，终于要出发了









。航天爱好者网超话 

*Today 09:29 from Weibo*
The Yuanwang 21 and Yuanwang 22 rocket carriers ship carrying the Long March 5 carrier rocket have changed their destination to Qinglan Port in Wenchang, Hainan, and are expected to arrive on October 27 and October 28, 2019, respectively. They are finally leaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 
> 今天 09:29 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 载有长征五号运载火箭的远望21号、远望22号火箭运输船已将目的地改为海南文昌的清澜港，并预计分别于2019年10月27日和10月28日到达，终于要出发了
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。航天爱好者网超话
> 
> *Today 09:29 from Weibo*
> The Yuanwang 21 and Yuanwang 22 rocket carriers ship carrying the Long March 5 carrier rocket have changed their destination to Qinglan Port in Wenchang, Hainan, and are expected to arrive on October 27 and October 28, 2019, respectively. They are finally leaving.


Hope it can be launch end of the year for the rocket and not early 2020 as predicted.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 
> 
> 57分钟前
> 【航天科技集团公司第十一研究院承担的TSTO级间分离项目取得重要进展】十一院第一研究所圆满完成两级入轨空天飞行器风洞自由分离试验，两级并联飞行器成功分离，为未来两级入轨空天飞行器的研制提供了技术道路探索。两级入轨空天飞行器一、二级的质量、尺寸相当，且都是高升力体、大升力面构型，分离时二者之间流场非常复杂，激波与边界层干扰严重，将会产生复杂的气动力热效应，从而影响两个飞行器运动姿态。因此两级如何快速安全分离，既是空气动力学研究的重要方向，也是空天飞行器研制必须跨越的障碍。研究两级入轨空天飞行器并联级间分离问题需要结合多种计算与试验手段。风洞自由分离试验是一种没有支撑干扰的非定常试验方法，与常规试验手段相比具有独特优势，同时也存在众多技术难题。十一院两级入轨空天飞行器风洞自由分离试验团队解决多项技术难题，建立了通用的风洞试验技术，此次试验预示了安全分离边界，试验结果与数值模拟结果定性一致，为未来空天飞机发展提供了一种先进技术手段
> 
> *[The TSTO Inter-Stage Separation Project undertaken by the 11th Research Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation has made important progress] *
> The First Institute of the 11th Academy successfully completed the wind tunnel test of the free separation of two-stage to orbit (TSTO) aerospace vehicle, and the two-stage parallel aircraft was successfully separated. It provides a technical exploration path for the development of the next two-stage orbiting spacecraft. The mass and size of the first and second stages of the two-stage orbiting spacecraft are roughly equivalent, and both are of high-lifting bodies and large-lifting surface configurations. The flow field between the two is very complicated when separated, and the shock and boundary layer interference are serious. It will produce complex aerodynamic thermal effects that affect the attitude of the two aircraft. Therefore, how to quickly and safely separate the two stages is not only an important direction of aerodynamic research, but also an obstacle that must be overcome in the development of aerospace vehicles. To study the problem of parallel separation between two-stage orbiting aerospace vehicles, it is necessary to combine various calculations and experimental methods. The wind tunnel free separation test is an unconventional test method without interference from support structure. It has unique advantages compared with conventional test methods, but there are also many technical problems. The free separation test team of the 11th academy solved a number of technical problems and established a general wind tunnel test technology. This test predicted the safety separation boundary, and the test results were qualitatively consistent with numerical simulation model. Providing future aerospace development an advanced technological methodology.


*Nation makes breakthrough in space plane project*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/22 23:23:40



A second-stage aircraft detaches from the first-stage aircraft in a wind tunnel experiment of a Chinese space aircraft project. Photo: screenshot from the WeChat account of Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics

China recently made an important breakthrough in developing its own space plane, a genre of aircraft that is expected to become a crucial weapon in the future, a state-owned research institute said.

The First Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics successfully conducted a wind tunnel experiment, in which the second-stage aircraft freely detached from the first-stage aircraft of a two-stage-to-orbit (TSTO) space plane, according to a statement the academy released on its WeChat account on Monday.

TSTO means the space plane consists of two aircraft, with the first stage carrying the second stage, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Tuesday,

The first stage will provide power to the space plane upon takeoff, and when it reaches a certain height and speed, the second stage will detach from it and power itself further into space, as the first stage will land just like a normal plane, the expert said.

When detaching, there is very strong and complicated flow distribution that could affect the flight of the aircraft, so the two stages must be separated fast and safely, the statement said.

The experiment solved multiple technical difficulties and set up a universal wind tunnel experiment protocol, providing an advanced method to develop future space planes, the statement said. With the successful development of technologies like scramjet engines, technical research has gone past the concept stage, it said.

Space plane is a crucial weapon of the future and represents the trend of integrating aviation and space technologies, the academy said.

Many countries have been developing space planes, including the US with its X-37B, which many military observers claim is a prototype space fighter.

A space plane can be used for reconnaissance, anti-satellite, anti-ballistic missile and ground attacks if used as a weapon, the military expert said, noting that it can also send satellites and astronauts into space at a lower cost than rockets, because it is reusable and uses standard airports.

China unveiled the Tengyun Project in 2016, which is planning the first test flight for the Chinese space plane in 2030, Beijing-based Science and Technology Daily reported in December 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Lunar, Mars exploration missions set for next year*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-24 03:33
















Photo taken by the rover Yutu 2 (Jade Rabbit-2) on Jan 11, 2019 shows the lander of the Chang'e 4 probe. [Photo/Xinhua/China National Space Administration]

Chinese scientists are determined to carry out two of the nation's most challenging space endeavors next year: its Chang'e 5 lunar mission and first Mars exploration.

Ye Peijian, a leading space exploration researcher at the China Academy of Space Technology, said in Beijing recently that he and his colleagues are confident they will honor their commitment to the Chinese people, that of commencing with the Chang'e 5 and Mars missions in 2020.

"We have been improving the overall reliability of the Chang'e 5 mission since it was postponed, and we continue to make plans for all possible contingencies to make sure the program will succeed," he said.

Ye, 74, is one of the most accomplished space researchers in China and was recently awarded the honorary national title of People's Scientist. He has played major roles in a number of significant space projects, including the Chang'e lunar exploration program.

The original plan for the Chang'e 5 mission was to launch it at the end of 2017. However, the failure of the second launch of the Long March 5 carrier rocket, the country's largest and mightiest rocket and the one tasked with ferrying the Chang'e 5 probe, led to the lunar mission's delay.

If the Chang'e 5 program succeeds, it will make China the third nation to bring lunar samples back to Earth, after the United States and Russia.

China has launched four lunar probes since 2007.

In December 2013, the third probe became the first Chinese spacecraft to land on the lunar surface and released the first Chinese lunar rover.

The ongoing Chang'e 4 mission, launched in December, has been giving mankind its first close-up look at the moon's far side — a region that never faces Earth — accomplishing a goal sought by scientists for decades.

"We are also doing research and making plans for the Chang'e 6 mission," Ye said. "If Chang'e 5 is successful, then we will send Chang'e 6 to the lunar south pole to collect samples and bring them back because it is scientifically important for scientists to survey and investigate the south pole."

He said the Mars exploration program is proceeding well. China's first planetary expedition, it is expected to land a probe on the Martian surface before July 2021.

"Though it has been preceded by other countries' Mars missions, ours will produce better performance in terms of technological level and engineering capability," Ye said. "We will use the probe to fulfill three scientific objectives — orbiting the red planet for comprehensive observation, landing on Martian soil and using a rover to explore the landing site. If we succeed, this will become the world's first Mars expedition accomplishing all three goals with one probe."

The China National Space Administration says the country's first Martian probe will conduct scientific investigations of Martian soil, the planet's geological structure as well as its environment and also search for the possible existence of water.

The probe will take about seven months to reach the red planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches three new satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-12 11:59:10|Editor: Liu
> 
> TAIYUAN, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) -- China sent a resource satellite and two small satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday.
> 
> They were launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:26 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> The resource satellite, ZY-1 02D, will provide observation data for natural resources asset management, ecological monitoring, disaster prevention and control, environmental protection, urban construction, transportation and contingency management.
> 
> One of the two small satellites launched on the same rocket belongs to Beijing Normal University, and is named BNU-1, and the other belongs to a Shanghai-based private space technology company.


*国际首次碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列在轨点火试验成功*
2019-10-22 09:10:10来源：化工学院作者：叶迎华 徐旭冉编辑：宣传部管理阅读：207

10月18日上午9时40分，随金牛座纳星运行了37天的碳化硅MEMS（微机电系统）微推力器阵列芯片接受地面点火指令成功点火，在轨验证了对金牛座纳星的姿态控制技术。

金牛座纳星由八院805所所属上海埃依斯航天科技有限公司研制，于9月12日11时26分，由长征四号乙运载火箭在太原卫星发射中心点火升空，成功实施了一箭三星发射，将资源一号02D星、京师一号卫星和金牛座纳星送入太阳同步轨道。金牛座纳星搭载了由中国电子科技集团公司第五十五研究所、我校等联合研制的碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列芯片，将验证微推力器阵列的空间使用的可靠性以及对卫星姿态控制能力，有望解决我国微纳卫星精确姿态控制和自主离轨难题，目前国内外还没有碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列在轨试验报道，本次在轨验证是全球首例。




随金牛座纳星运行的碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列每天要经历12轮的高低温交替环境，并且所处空间存在较强的电磁辐射。在轨点火成功，表明了碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列能适应极端温度环境、低气压环境以及空间辐照环境。








我校自1998年首次提出数字化火工品概念以来，开展了基于MEMS的火工品技术研究，经过近二十年的基础研究和技术攻关，掌握了MEMS火工品设计方法，突破了微尺度点火可靠性和微尺度稳定燃烧等关键技术，获得多项原创性成果。研究成果为碳化硅MEMS阵列推进芯片的研制和成果验证奠定了坚实的基础。




2013年中国电子科技集团公司第五十五研究所牵头与我校、国防科学技术大学、航天502所、南京大学等组成联合团队，开展了碳化硅MEMS推进阵列技术研究，将碳化硅材料引入固体化学微推进阵列结构设计，提高了结构强度和耐烧蚀性。2018年中国电子科技集团公司第五十五研究所、我校、埃依斯航天合作开展了碳化硅MEMS微推力器阵列大量的地面性能试验，掌握了多项关键技术，通过了高低温、随机振动、热真空点火等典型空间环境的试验，成功实现国际首次在轨点火试验。本次试验成功说明了该技术已由实验室研究进入工程应用研究阶段。

http://www.njust.edu.cn/44/31/c3624a214065/page.psp

*Translation:*

*International first SiC MEMS microthrusters array successfully tested in-orbit ignition*
2019-10-22 09:10:10
Source: School of Chemical Engineering
Author: Ye Yinghua, Xu Xu Ran

At 9:40 am on October 18, the SiC (silicon carbide) MEMS (Micro Electro Mechanical Systems) microthrusters array chip that has been in orbit for 37 days with the Taurus-1 nanosat, received the ground ignition command to successfully ignite and perform in-orbit verification of attitude control function for Taurus-1 nanosat.

The Taurus-1 nanosat was developed by ASES Space Science and Technology Co. Ltd., which belongs to the 805 Institute of Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. At 11:26 on September 12, the Long March 4B carrier rocket was ignited at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center and successfully launched 3 satellites, the ZY01-02D, BNU-1 and Taurus-1 satellite into sun-synchronous orbit. Taurus-1 nanosat is equipped with a SiC MEMS microthrusters array chip jointly developed by the 55th Research Institute of China Electronics Technology Corporation and our school (Nanjing University of Science and Technology). Built to verify the reliability and attitude control capability of microthrusters array in space, it is envisage to solve the problem of precise attitude control and autonomous de-orbiting of China's micro-nano satellites. At present, there has not been report of in-orbit test of SiC MEMS microthrusters array in China or internationally, this in-orbit verification test would be the first in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 25-OCT-2019
*Insight-HXMT team releases new results on black hole and neutron star X-ray binaries*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​Scientists with the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (Insight-HXMT) team presented their new results on black hole and neutron star X-ray binaries during a press conference held Oct. 25 at the first China Space Science Assembly in Xiamen. *CREDIT: *Image by IHEP

Scientists with the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (Insight-HXMT) team presented their new results on black hole and neutron star X-ray binaries during a press conference held Oct. 25 at the first China Space Science Assembly in Xiamen.

X-ray binaries are binary stars that emit X-rays and are composed of a normal star and either a neutron star or black hole. The gravity of the very dense neutron star or black hole causes material from the normal star to fall toward it, creating a rapidly rotating accretion disk that emits intense X-ray radiation. X-ray binaries are an important research target for those trying to understand strong gravitational and magnetic fields and matter affected by them.

The Insight-XHMT scientists were able to study quasi-periodic oscillations (QPOs) in black hole X-ray binaries up to 100 keV, an increase from the previous upper limit of 30 keV. They revealed the energy dependence of QPO amplitude and centroid frequency ranges from 1-100 keV. These achievements exceed what was possible with previous satellites and open a new window for black hole studies.

A detailed timing study of the brightest persistent X-ray source Sco X-1 was also conducted using Insight-HXMT data. The results yielded three key insights: 1) All types of QPOs originate from non-thermal emissions; 2) The innermost region of the accretion disk is non-thermal in nature; and 3) The corona is nonhomogeneous geometrically.

For the first time, scientists observed the sudden change of accretion disk state when the X-ray intensity of a neutron star X-ray binary is at a certain value. This verified the theory, put forward nearly 50 years ago, that the radiation pressure of light causes structural mutation of the accretion disk.

In the past, corona cooling was detected from stacking a series of short Type I bursts that occurred during the low/hard state of a neutron star X-ray binary. The current study represents the first time to observe the rapid cooling of a very hot corona - usually at a high temperature of several hundred million degrees - via a "shower" of low-energy X-ray photons from a single thermonuclear burst on the surface of a neutron star. This method provides a nearly unique means for studying the physical properties and heating mechanism of the high-temperature corona. Also, the interaction between a thermonuclear burst and accretion disk detected in a single burst probably provides a new method for constraining the innermost radius of the accretion disk.

In addition, scientists confirmed that the energy of the X-ray cyclotron absorption line of the famous neutron star X-ray binary Her X-1 is no longer decreasing. The data prove that the magnetic field strength near the X-ray radiation area has become stable after nearly 20 years of slow decline.

Insight-HXMT, as China's first X-ray astronomy satellite, has observed many black holes, neutron stars and gamma-ray bursts with high precision and cadence since it was launched on June 15, 2017. The satellite comprises three X-ray slat-collimated telescopes - the High-energy X-ray Telescope, the Medium-energy X-ray Telescope, and the Low-energy X-ray Telescope - as well as a space environment monitor.

So far, the satellite has carried out more than a thousand observations and generated 29 TB of scientific data. Altogether, more than 10 scientific papers have been accepted or published in main international astrophysical journals, with additional important research results still in the publication pipeline.


Insight-HXMT team releases new results on black hole and neutron star X-ray binaries | EurekAlert! Science News


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 1. Does China have the equivalent of a NASA Deep Space Network? If no, how does CNSA expect to communicate with its Mars spacecraft.
> 
> Chinese Deep Space Network - Wikipedia
> 
> For the upcoming Mars exploration mission, China plan to upgrade Kashgar station to 3x35m antenna by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is Yutu 2 mission still ongoing or has it ended?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinas-change-4-probe-soft-lands-on-moons-far-side-xinhua.594810/


我们的太空微博 
10月25日 20:16 来自 HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro 已编辑

近日，某型号深空探测系统一号天线在位于西北戈壁深处的西安卫星测控中心喀什深空站完成吊装。据介绍，该系统由三台深空探测天线组成，全部建成后将组成我国首个深空探测天线阵。届时，该系统将对我国深空探测器实现同时跟踪，探测距离和接收灵敏度较现有设备将得到大幅提升，此外，每台天线也可单独工作，实现多目标深空探测能力。后续，随着我国迈向深空的脚步不断延伸，该系统将会在我国深空探测工程中发挥举足轻重的作用。（马磊、吕炳宏、吕龙、王磊）#中国航天##我们的太空#

*Translation:*
*Our space microblog*
October 25th 20:16 from HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro

Recently, the No. 1 antenna of a deep-space system has been hoisted at the Kashgar Deep Space Station in the Xi'an Satellite TT&C Center located deep in the Gobi in China's northwest. According to reports, the system consists of three deep-space antennas, all of which will form China's first deep-space network antenna array. When completed, they will simultaneously track the deep space spacecrafts of China, and the detection distance and receiving sensitivity will be greatly improved compared with the existing system. In addition, each antenna can also work individually to achieve multi-target deep space TT&C capability. China's footsteps into deep space would continue to expand, and the system will play a pivotal role in China's deep space exploration endeavor. (Ma Lei, Lu Binghong, Lu Long, Wang Lei) #中国航天##我们的太空#

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's liquid oxygen-methane rocket engine completes key test*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-23 17:04:27|Editor: xuxin
> 
> HANGZHOU, July 23 (Xinhua) -- China's 80-tonne thrust liquid oxygen-methane engine has completed a full-thrust run test with a duration of 100 seconds, the developer said Tuesday.
> 
> The engine, named TQ-12, was independently developed by the private rocket company LandSpace and has the third-highest thrust level among liquid oxygen-methane engines globally.
> 
> The test shows that key technical parameters have reached the design requirements and further verified the product's quality and structural reliability, said Ge Minghe, general manager of the R&D department of LandSpace.
> 
> The engine will conduct further tests including a test under extreme working conditions and a long-run test, according to the company's plan.
> 
> The Chinese government encourages the participation of private enterprises in the space industry. The country had more than 60 private companies in the commercial space industry as of December 2018.


LANDSPACE蓝箭航天
28分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com

《突破推力调节技术 80吨液氧甲烷发动机200秒变推力试车成功》 °突破推力调节技术 80吨液氧甲烷发动机200秒变... 

Breakthrough throttleable engine technology, 80-ton methalox engine 200 seconds variable thrust test successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 
> 今天 09:29 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 载有长征五号运载火箭的远望21号、远望22号火箭运输船已将目的地改为海南文昌的清澜港，并预计分别于2019年10月27日和10月28日到达，终于要出发了
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。航天爱好者网超话
> 
> *Today 09:29 from Weibo*
> The Yuanwang 21 and Yuanwang 22 rocket carriers ship carrying the Long March 5 carrier rocket have changed their destination to Qinglan Port in Wenchang, Hainan, and are expected to arrive on October 27 and October 28, 2019, respectively. They are finally leaving.


13:52, 27-Oct-2019
*The Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket arrives at launch site*
By Wu Lei




The National Space Administration announced that the Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket safely arrived in south China's Hainan Wenchang Qinglan Port on October 27.

After completing a series of assembly and testing work, the rocket will be launched from the Wenchang space launch site.



Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels. /CGTN Photo

The rocket transport fleet, consisting of the Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels belonging to the China Satellite Maritime Survey and Control Department, set sail from Tianjin Port on October 22. After five days and nights of sailing under the complex sea conditions and harsh environment, it arrived safely at the Qinglan Port Terminal in Wenchang, Hainan. 

The rocket will then be transported to the Wenchang Space Launch Site by road transport and will carry out preparations for the launch site mission following the plan.


----------



## JSCh

*China drawing up plan for manned lunar exploration*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-28 13:59:02|Editor: Li Xia

XIAMEN, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- China is carrying out in-depth demonstration and long-term planning for its manned lunar exploration, and has formed an overall consensus and a preliminary plan, according to a senior space engineer.

At the 1st China Space Science Assembly held in Xiamen, east China's Fujian Province, from Oct. 25 to Oct. 28, Chen Shanguang, deputy chief designer of China's manned space program, said the future trend of manned space cause is to explore the moon, and establish a lunar base to carry out scientific research, and accumulate technology and experience for going deeper into space. "The long-term goal is to send people to Mars."

The manned lunar exploration will help improve human's understanding of the formation and evolution of the moon, as astronauts may set up facilities on the moon to obtain scientific data and samples, Chen said.

The astronauts may carry out multi-disciplinary research involving fields such as physics, chemistry, astronomy and geology, and in-situ resource utilization by taking advantage of the characteristics of the moon, such as low gravity, weak magnetic field and high vacuum. The research could promote innovation and development of basic science, he said.

Solving the scientific problems involving human survival on the moon could lay a foundation for human beings to go further into deep space, Chen added.


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 28-OCT-2019
*Giant neutrino telescope to open window to ultra-high-energy universe*
SCIENCE CHINA PRESS



​Creation and propagation of ultra-high energy particles in the Universe. *CREDIT: *©Science China Press

The long-sought, elusive ultra-high-energy neutrinos, ghost-like particles that travel cosmological-scale distances, are key to understanding the Universe at the highest energies. Detecting them is challenging, but the Giant Radio Array for Neutrino Detection (GRAND), a next-generation neutrino detector is designed to find them.

A decades-old mystery: where are the most energetic particles coming from?

A major open question in astrophysics for the past fifty years has been the origin of the most energetic particles known to us, the ultra-high-energy cosmic rays (UHECRs). These are electrically charged particles - protons and atomic nuclei - of extraterrestrial origin. Their energies are millions of times higher than those of the Large Hadron Collider.

The most energetic UHECRs have energies of 1019 eV or more . This is about the kinetic energy of a football (soccer ball) kicked by a professional player, concentrated in the size of an atomic nucleus. UHECRs are likely made in powerful cosmic accelerators - like active supermassive black holes and supernovae - located outside the Milky Way, at distances of a few Gigaparsecs (109 parsec ~ 1013 km), in the far reaches of the observable Universe. However, despite our efforts, no individual source of cosmic rays has been identified so far.

The reason is two-fold. First, because cosmic rays are electrically charged, they are bent by the magnetic fields that exist in the intergalactic space and inside the Milky Way. As a result, the direction with which they arrive at Earth does not point back to their origin. Second, during their trip to Earth, UHECRs randomly interact with cosmic photon fields that permeate the Universe - notably, with the cosmic microwave background. In the interactions, UHECRs are either completely destroyed - and so never arrive at Earth - or lose a significant amount of energy - which further aggravates their magnetic bending.

Fortunately, the same interactions also produce secondary ultra-high-energy neutrinos as a by-product. Those we can use as a proxy to finding the sources and properties of UHECRs.

*Ultra-high-energy neutrinos*

Neutrinos are elementary particles with unique properties: they are light, electrically neutral, and hardly interact with matter or photons. This makes it difficult to detect them. But it also means that, unlike cosmic rays, ultra-high-energy neutrinos are not bent by magnetic fields, nor are they destroyed or lose energy in interactions with cosmic photons. Because the Universe is not opaque to them, they are able to reach Earth even at the highest energies, and from the most distant locations.

Neutrinos inherit about 5% of the energy of their parent UHECRs. Therefore, neutrinos of energies around 1019 eV (10 EeV, with 1 EeV = 1018 eV) are created from UHECRs of energies 20 times higher, which do not reach Earth, unless they are produced nearby Therefore, by studying EeV neutrinos, we indirectly study 200-EeV cosmic rays, at the very end of the observed cosmic-ray energy spectrum. Because these cosmic rays are unlikely to reach Earth, neutrinos provide the only viable way to study them and their sources.

Ultra-high-energy neutrinos produced in the interactions of UHECRs with the cosmic microwave background en-route to Earth, are called cosmogenic neutrinos. See Figure 1. Their energy spectrum encodes information about their parent UHECRs - notably, their energy distribution mass composition, and the maximum energy that they reach. Cosmogenic neutrinos also carry information about the population of UHECR sources - their number density and distances - that can help narrow down the list of candidate UHECR source classes. In addition to cosmogenic neutrinos, ultra-high-energy neutrinos can also be produced in interactions that take place inside the UHECR sources. These neutrinos, unlike cosmogenic ones, would point back to individual sources when detected at Earth, so they are capable of revealing individual UHECR sources.

Yet, so far, ultra-high-energy neutrinos have eluded detection. In recent years, it has become clear that their flux is likely so low that a large neutrino detector - larger than the ones that currently exist - is needed in order to discover and study them. GRAND is such a detector and is especially designed to tackle this challenge.

*GRAND: An ambitious next-generation observatory of ultra-high energies*

GRAND is an ambitious next-generation large-scale neutrino detector especially designed to discover ultra-high-energy neutrinos, even if their flux is very low. It will achieve this by using extensive arrays of radio antennas to detect the distinct radio signals made by ultra-high-energy neutrinos that interact in the Earth's atmosphere.

Neutrinos ordinarily interact feebly with matter and are able to travel through the Earth without being stopped. However, the probability of neutrinos interacting with matter grows with their energy. Hence, ultra-high-energy neutrinos that arrive at Earth have a significant chance of interacting underground, inside the Earth.

When one of the three known types of neutrinos - "tau neutrinos" - interacts underground, it produces a short-lived particle - a "tau lepton" - that exits into the atmosphere. There, it decays and creates a shower of new particles, including many billions of electrons and positrons that, under the influence of the Earth's magnetic field, emit an impulsive radio signal in the MHz frequency range. This signal can be detected using rather simple antennas sensitive in the 50-200 MHz regime. This is the detection principle of GRAND. It is illustrated in Figure 2.

Because the expected flux of ultra-high-energy neutrinos is very low, we need a huge detector to increase the chances of detection. Therefore, GRAND is designed to cover a total area of 200,000 km2 with antennas, making it the world's largest radio array. Moreover, GRAND will be sensitive to similar radio signals created by ultra-high-energy cosmic rays and gamma rays, making it a versatile ultra-high-energy observatory, not just a neutrino detector.

For years, the technique of radio-detection of ultra-high-energy particles has been explored by other experiments, like the Pierre Auger Observatory and LOFAR. However, the sheer scale of GRAND represents a logistical challenge. We will meet it by building GRAND in stages of progressively larger arrays. At each stage, the science goals and the research and development (R&D) will go hand-in-hand.

Presently, GRANDProto300, a 300-antenna engineering array, is under construction near the town of LengHu in the QingHai province of China. It will already be sensitive enough to study the transition energies at which the origin of the observed cosmic rays starts being dominated by extragalactic sources. It will also search for transient radio signals from astrophysical events such as fast radio bursts and giant radio pulses.

The next stage, GRAND10k, will consist of 10000 antennas. It will be the first stage of GRAND large enough provide the first chance of detecting ultra-high-energy neutrinos. The construction of GRAND10k is expected to start in approximately five years. GRAND10k will also detect record numbers of ultra-high-energy cosmic rays and achieve the best sensitivity for ultra-high-energy gamma rays.

The final, target stage, GRAND200k will consist of 200,000 antennas. These antennas will be set-up in several ( approximately 20) different "hotspots", that is, favorable, radio-quiet locations in the world. At this stage, GRAND will reach its full physics potential, notably, the best sensitivity to ultra-high-energy neutrinos. GRAND200k is planned for the 2030s. The rich science case and challenging R&D required to create GRAND is attracting scientists from different countries to work together. Steps to formalize the GRAND organizational structure through Memoranda of Understanding between different institutes are being prepared. In addition, the QingHai government is providing the necessary infrastructure and it ensures that the GRAND10K site will be free of man-made background sources. In addition to bringing great science, GRAND may also become a successful example of a truly world-wide scientific collaboration under Chinese leadership.






​
Giant neutrino telescope to open window to ultra-high-energy universe | EurekAlert! Science News


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Construction of gravitational wave telescopes in Tibet underway*
> 
> March 13, 2018
> 
> China is under smooth progress towards the world's highest altitude gravitational wave telescopes in Tibet Autonomous Region to detect the faintest echoes resonating from the universe, a project insider disclosed.
> 
> The main part for the first stage of the "Ngari plan", which was launched by China in March 2017 to eyeball the Big Bang cosmic waves at Ngari, Tibet, is almost completed, Zhang Xinmin, chief scientist of the project said on the sidelines of the ongoing first session of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC).
> 
> The project will start operations in 2020 and observation results will arise in 2022, added Zhang, a senior researcher at the Institute of High Energy Physics in the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).
> 
> At the first stage of the two-phased project, a telescope code-named Ngari No.1 would be constructed at 5,250 meters above sea level to enable the first measurement of primordial gravitational waves in the northern hemisphere, according to the scientist.
> 
> The first telescope is expected to be installed at the end of 2019 and operational in 2020, added Zhang, also a member of the 13th CPPCC National Committee.
> 
> The second stage, according to him, involves a series of telescopes, code-named Ngari No. 2, to be located at an altitude of about 6,000 meters, to realize more accurate measurement of the waves.
> 
> Chinese scientists are now working on design of the first telescope with a team of Stanford University, and they would cooperate more in the future, he said.
> 
> The primordial gravitational waves, different from gravitational waves produced by motions and evolution of the heavenly bodies, were generated by the first tremors of the Big Bang.
> 
> Detection of the primordial gravitational waves is of great significance to studying the origin and evolution of the universe, said Zhang.
> 
> Ngari is considered as one of the world's four best places for astronomers to gaze into the faint echoes from the earliest days of the universe given its thin air, clear skies and minimal human activity.
> 
> The other three spots to detect the tiny twists in cosmic light are Atacama Desert, Chile and Antarctica in the southern hemisphere, as well as Greenland in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> The Ngari observatory, once constructed, will be the first of its kind in the northern hemisphere for China to carry out experiments regarding detection of primordial gravitational waves.
> 
> By then, the Ngari observatory, alongside the existing South Pole Telescope and the facility in Chile’s Atacama Desert, will cover both the northern and southern hemispheres.
> 
> Both space exploration and ground-based research have been employed by China to gaze into the remote universe.
> 
> The telescope in Ngari and FAST, a 500-meter aperture spherical radio telescope in southwest China’s Guizhou province, dedicate to probing waves from ground-based research facilities, while the Taiji and Tianqin projects, proposed by CAS and Sun Yat-sen University respectively, focus on detection by launch of satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=bb2e794117054a3680c845311932f080
> http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2018/0313/FOREIGN201803131027000353274509026.jpg
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html
> 
> 
> ▲ The Ngari Observatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...8/?temp_hash=bb2e794117054a3680c845311932f080
> http://en.people.cn/NMediaFile/2018/0313/FOREIGN201803131027000592914584468.jpg
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html
> 
> 
> ▲ The Ngari Observatory at night
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0313/c90000-9436318.html







*China's Next Observatory At Ngari To Beat Mauna Kea, the Atacama Desert*





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Jeff's Journey To The Stars

12 October 2019 at 7:25 PM ·

A timelapse at 5100 meters above sea level in Ali Observatory, Tibet, China The World at Night - TWAN. Ali observatory would be the one of the highest permanent astronomical perch on Earth's surface. Preliminary weather and atmospheric data suggest that *Ali would rival high-altitude facilities at Mauna Kea, the Atacama Desert in Chile, and in the Canary Islands*.

https://www.facebook.com/jeffjourneytothestars/videos/487591055155725/




*____________________________________*

*Yala Snow Mountains Deep Sky Nightscape *





https://archive.is/IzmWd/f7ab072b7ae37475318e2543070db52e99abd566.jpg ; https://archive.is/IzmWd/f83001662860c4bfa2ea197dfa3d1bc9e75a9452/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191031...ff-Dai-M42-Orion-Nebula-rising_1572422162.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191031...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=157108 ; http://archive.ph/U5i4x 
▲ 1. Orion Nebulae. Taken by Jeff Dai on October 29, 2019 @ SICHUAN, China 

Details:

After the deep sky nightscape work at 2014, i try to capture a closer view of Orion nebulae for a long time. Here is my satisfied result taken at last night (October 29th). In order to get this shoot, we have to be at the right place and the right time. With the help of Planit photography app, we calculated the Orion Nebulae (M42), snow mountain, people and camera appear at the same line.  Watching the nebulae rise above the one of the Yala snow mountains (5820m above sea level) and appear in the screen of camera is an exciting experience. The image was taken by a 400mm lens. As you probably know, the lens view is only 6°10′ degree. There is only 2 minutes timing for this shoot. The image was taken by two soft composite images (one traked + one fixed) in 400mm ISO25600, F5.6 , 20s, and shoot by Canon EOS 6D + EF100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS II USM. Copyright by: Jeff Dai, Wangzheng and Papajames. Wish you enjoy the view.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191031...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=157108
http://archive.ph/U5i4x


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China to Build Earth-Space Economic Zone Providing USD10 Trillion of Services a Year*

DATE : Nov 01 2019/SOURCE : yicai

(Yicai Global) Nov. 1 -- China plans to build an Earth-Space Economic Zone by the year 2050 to bolster development of the space resource, station and travel sectors and offer paid services worth USD10 trillion a year.

The zone will cover areas of space near Earth, the moon and in between, Science and Technology Daily cited Bao Weimin, director of China Aerospace Science and Technology's sci-tech commission, as saying at a company conference yesterday. CAST is a state-owned company focused on researching, making and launching carrier rockets, satellites, spacecraft and space stations.

Companies involved in basic industries, application exploration and development will feature at the zone, which will focus on three key fields: interspace transport, space resource detection and space-based infrastructure, he added.

China will need to strive to complete its basic research in these fields by 2020, make breakthroughs in key technologies by 2030, and have a robust, low-cost space transport system in place by 2040 in order to make the zone a reality, Bao said.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191102...e-providing-usd10-trillion-of-services-a-year​
By 2030, China forecasted with $64.2 trillion GDP (PPP), will lead the world, far ahead of India's second place with only $46.3 trillion, and more than double of the U.S.' $31 trillion at the third place.

Meanwhile, far behind with $7.9 trillion Russia will only rank 8th, along Japan's 9th place with $7.2 trillion.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-2nqd6-ZXg 
▲ 1. Top 20 Country GDP (PPP) History & Projection (1800-2040)
This video shows the Top 20 countries with highest GDP PPP from 1800 to 2040 based on 2011 international dollars. It gives a brief history of the world since the 1800s. China and India were ahead before the 1900s while the US started leading after the 20th century.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190493513168936960LaunchStuff@LaunchStuff
In chinese suborbital launch news, Jilin Progressive Space Technology Co., Ltd. (吉林进取空间科技有限公司) successfully launched their Jilin Progressive Space-1 technology verification vehicle yesterday on a ballistic trajectory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 13:52, 27-Oct-2019
> *The Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket arrives at launch site*
> By Wu Lei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Space Administration announced that the Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket safely arrived in south China's Hainan Wenchang Qinglan Port on October 27.
> 
> After completing a series of assembly and testing work, the rocket will be launched from the Wenchang space launch site.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels. /CGTN Photo
> 
> The rocket transport fleet, consisting of the Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels belonging to the China Satellite Maritime Survey and Control Department, set sail from Tianjin Port on October 22. After five days and nights of sailing under the complex sea conditions and harsh environment, it arrived safely at the Qinglan Port Terminal in Wenchang, Hainan.
> 
> The rocket will then be transported to the Wenchang Space Launch Site by road transport and will carry out preparations for the launch site mission following the plan.


彩云香江 
今天 08:10 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro
这飞机真叫人流口水啊......




11月2日上午十点，一架AN-124降落在海口美兰机场。
At 10 am on November 2, an AN-124 landed at Haikou Meilan Airport.




​*Note: *The plane is rumored to be delivering the Shijian-20 satellite due to be launched by Long March 5 late this year.

From 9ifly.cn,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China conducts simulated weightlessness experiment for long-term stay in space*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-04 09:48:13|Editor: Wang Yamei

XIAMEN, Nov. 4 (Xinhua) -- Thirty-six healthy male volunteers lay on beds with their heads low and feet high for 90 days for an experiment to simulate weightlessness that will pave the way for Chinese astronauts' long-term stay in space.

The number of people simultaneously participating in such an experiment was a world record, Li Yinghui, deputy chief designer for the astronaut system of China's manned space program, recently told the first China Space Science Assembly in Xiamen, east China's Fujian Province.

The Earth Star-2 experiment, conducted by the China Astronaut Research and Training Center, is preparation for China's space station, which is expected to be completed around 2022.

When the body is recumbent for a long time, fluid moves to the head and chest, and the leg bones and muscles are less active and stimulated, similar to the body changes of astronauts in space due to weightlessness, said Li.

"In the experiment, we can study cardiovascular dysfunction, bone loss, muscle atrophy, endocrine disorders and other medical problems under the conditions of weightlessness in space," she said.

"The experiment could provide scientific data on the impact of long-term weightlessness on the human body, and help us test the effectiveness of the protection measures for astronauts," Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191435965883199490

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> NEWS | 30 APRIL 2019
> *China plans mission to Earth’s pet asteroid | Nature*
> Spacecraft will return samples to Earth and be open to researchers around the world.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​China’s space agency wants to send a craft to a rock that loops around Earth.Credit: Xinhua/eyevine
> 
> China has set its sights on deep space. The China National Space Administration (CNSA) is planning a robotic mission that would return samples from an asteroid and visit a comet — and it has invited international researchers to take part.
> 
> The ten-year mission, which has yet to be formally approved by the government, could launch from 2024, CNSA’s international cooperation manager Yang Ruihong told _Nature_.
> 
> Japan and the United States both currently have spacecraft orbiting asteroids and, in 2010, Japan’s Hayabusa mission became the first to bring samples of asteroid material back to Earth.
> 
> The CNSA wants to encourage foreign research institutions to propose scientific payloads that could fly on its mission — either developed independently or in collaboration with Chinese partners, according to details published by the agency on 19 April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The asteroid mission would put a probe on the rock 2016 HO3, and would later return to Earth’s orbit and drop a sample-containing capsule back to the ground. The small asteroid — also known as Kamo‘oalewa, a Hawaiian name that refers to an oscillating celestial object — is thought to be less than 100 metres across and was discovered in 2016. It is classed as a quasi-satellite: it loops constantly around Earth, but is too far away to be considered a normal satellite (see ‘Earth’s pet rock’). The maximum distance from Earth to HO3 is around 100 times the distance to the Moon.
> 
> After visiting HO3, the Chinese craft would undertake a seven-year journey beyond Mars, to the Solar System’s asteroid belt. There, it would study the comet 133P/Elst–Pizarro, which is sometimes also classified as an asteroid because of its location. However, like a comet, 133P releases dust and gas to create a ‘tail’.
> 
> The mission aims to find clues about the formation and evolution of small bodies in the Solar System and their interaction with the solar wind. It also intends to compare their compositions with those of material on Earth, to illuminate the origins of life on our planet, says the CNSA.
> 
> In February, Japanese spacecraft Hayabusa2 touched down on the surface of asteroid Ryugu to collect a sample that it hopes to return next year. Meanwhile, NASA’s OSIRIS-REx is making a detailed study of a smaller target, the asteroid Bennu, before attempting to collect a sample in 2020.


*China to meet challenges of exploring asteroid, comet*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-06 14:49:44|Editor: huaxia

XIAMEN, Nov. 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese space engineers are tackling the key technologies needed to explore a near-Earth asteroid and a main-belt comet with one space probe.

The proposed mission is to send a probe around an asteroid named 2016HO3 and then land on it to collect samples, Huang Jiangchuan, a researcher from the China Academy of Space Technology, recently told the first China Space Science Assembly in Xiamen, east China's Fujian Province.

The probe will then fly back to the proximity of Earth, and release a capsule to return the samples. After that, the probe will continue its journey. With the assistance of the gravity of Earth and Mars, it will finally arrive at the main asteroid belt and orbit comet 133P, Huang said.

Asteroid 2016HO3 has a very close relationship with Earth and is known as a "mini moon" or a quasi satellite. It has a diameter of about 40 to 100 meters and a density of about 2.7 grams per cubic centimeter, said Huang.

"Where is it from? What's its relationship with the Earth and Moon? Those are questions we want to know," he said.

The second target, comet 133P, is the first comet found within the main asteroid belt that displays characteristics of both an asteroid and a comet.

Main-belt comets are apparently icy bodies recently discovered within the main asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter, and have shown comet-like activity during part of their orbit, scientists say.

The largest diameter of the cometary nucleus of 133P is about 5.4 kilometers, and its density is about 1.4 grams per cubic centimeter, Huang said.

"Probing small celestial bodies is a new frontier of space exploration, but with a high threshold. The main difficulties are the micro-gravity, uncertainties and the unknown environment of the small bodies. It's hard to learn about their shape, composition, structure and other features through observation from Earth," said Huang.

"We face great technological challenges in exploring asteroids and comets because so little is known about their detailed features," he added.

"Through ground observation, we presume that asteroid 2016HO3 rotates very fast, making one rotation in about half an hour. The structure of small celestial bodies is usually loose. It's very hard to land on such fast-rotating small bodies."

Comet 113P is larger than the first target, but is also largely unknown. It's at the outer edge of the main asteroid belt, adjacent to Jupiter. Its distance from Earth would make the orbit measurement very difficult, Huang said.

"Another challenge is how we connect the two tasks of exploring the asteroid and then the comet," he said.

The scientific objective includes studying the formulation and evolution of the solar system, the role of near-Earth asteroid and main-belt comet impacts on the origin of life, and the dynamics of small bodies in the solar system.

The probe will be equipped with advanced scientific detectors, electric propulsion technology, automated navigation and intelligent control functions.

On Dec. 13, 2012, China's second lunar probe, Chang'e-2, after successfully completing its mission, rendezvoused with the asteroid Toutatis at a distance of 770 meters, as the space rock, bigger than a city block, swept by Earth at a distance of around 7 million kilometers.

It was the world's first close fly-by observation of Toutatis. The probe took high-resolution images providing a number of discoveries.

"Compared with Japan, Europe and the United States, China is a latecomer in the exploration of asteroids and comets. We need to go faster, and we hope the mission will have multiple goals and can satisfy scientists' curiosity," said Huang.

"There are so many small bodies like asteroids and comets in space, but only a few have been detected. The exploration could help us prevent threats to the Earth, as well as exploit their resources."

The China National Space Administration is pushing forward the asteroid and comet exploration project, and inviting scientists around the world to participate. China has offered to carry instruments developed by other countries on the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sudan launches its first satellite | SudanDaily*

Earlier on Sunday morning (3 November 2019), a Long March-4B rocket took off at 11:22 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in North China’s Shanxi Province carrying a couple of satellites, one of which belongs to Sudan government.

Satellites onboard include Gaofen 7, Xiaoxiang-1 08, Whampoa 1, all of which belongs to China, and a remote sensing satellite owned by Sudan.

The Sudan Remote Sensing Satellite, SRSS-1 was developed for the Sudanese government by the Shenzhen Aerospace Oriental Red Sea Satellite Co. The small satellite was designed for both civil and military remote sensing mainly over Sudan.

The project objectives are to generate a comprehensive, cost-effective and reliable data base on the topographic Mapping, natural resources for developmental planning, exploration of natural resources, environmental monitoring, agricultural monitoring and yield estimation and beside public security (intelligence) and defence applications. The aim of the government is towards the establishment of the space industry in Sudan by owning the first Sudanese satellite, and the development of ground facilities in Khartoum North.

Earlier this year, we announced that the Government of Sudan recently rolled out ambitious aerospace, aviation and telecommunication project development portfolio; which includes a plan to launch Sudanese Communication Satellite (SUDASAT-1) and Sudanese Remote Sensing Satellite (SRSS-1) into space in the near future.

Source: Space in Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

November 6, 2019
*STATE VISIT OF PRESIDENT MACRON TO CHINA - IN 2023, CHANG’E 6 WILL DEPLOY THE FRENCH DORN INSTRUMENT ON THE MOON TO STUDY THE LUNAR EXOSPHERE*

Wednesday 6 November, on the occasion of President Emmanuel Macron’s state visit to the People’s Republic of China, CNES President Jean-Yves Le Gall and Zhang Kejian, Administrator of the China National Space Administration (CNSA), signed in the presence of Presidents Macron and Xi Jinping a joint statement covering two fields of investigation.

First, in 2023 China’s Chang’e 6 lunar mission will fly the French DORN instrument proposed by the IRAP astrophysics and planetology research institute. DORN’s science goals are to study the transport of volatiles through the lunar regolith and in the lunar exosphere and lunar dust. Earlier this year on 25 March at the Elysee Palace in Paris, CNES and CNSA had previously expressed their intention to work together on Chang’e 6. Chang’e is the lunar exploration programme being conducted by CNSA, which in particular landed the Chang’e 4 probe in January this year on the dark side of the Moon and set down the Yutu 2 lunar rover on its surface.

Second, in the field of Earth observation, the two agencies will pursue water cycle research together and jointly develop a satellite for this purpose. The satellite could include an advanced L-band interferometry radiometer developed by CNES for soil moisture and ocean salinity observations, and a high-resolution dual-frequency X-/Ka-band interferometry radiometer from CNSA to measure snow water equivalent and surface freeze-thaw status. All of these data will be critical to better understanding climate change.

After today’s signature, Jean-Yves Le Gall commented: “We are continuing to step up our partnership with China in space, as this new joint statement shows. Firstly, through scientific study of the Moon, the exploration of which is set to be the mantra for space missions in the coming decade; and secondly, through the study of Earth’s water cycle to better understand climate change, one of the main challenges facing our planet. I thank President Macron and his Chinese counterpart for attending this signing ceremony, which confirms the importance of space cooperation in France and China’s relationship.”


https://presse.cnes.fr/en/state-vis...eploy-french-dorn-instrument-moon-study-lunar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to meet challenges of exploring asteroid, comet*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-06 14:49:44|Editor: huaxia
> 
> XIAMEN, Nov. 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese space engineers are tackling the key technologies needed to explore a near-Earth asteroid and a main-belt comet with one space probe.
> 
> The proposed mission is to send a probe around an asteroid named 2016HO3 and then land on it to collect samples, Huang Jiangchuan, a researcher from the China Academy of Space Technology, recently told the first China Space Science Assembly in Xiamen, east China's Fujian Province.
> 
> The probe will then fly back to the proximity of Earth, and release a capsule to return the samples. After that, the probe will continue its journey. With the assistance of the gravity of Earth and Mars, it will finally arrive at the main asteroid belt and orbit comet 133P, Huang said.
> 
> Asteroid 2016HO3 has a very close relationship with Earth and is known as a "mini moon" or a quasi satellite. It has a diameter of about 40 to 100 meters and a density of about 2.7 grams per cubic centimeter, said Huang.
> 
> "Where is it from? What's its relationship with the Earth and Moon? Those are questions we want to know," he said.
> 
> The second target, comet 133P, is the first comet found within the main asteroid belt that displays characteristics of both an asteroid and a comet.
> 
> Main-belt comets are apparently icy bodies recently discovered within the main asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter, and have shown comet-like activity during part of their orbit, scientists say.
> 
> The largest diameter of the cometary nucleus of 133P is about 5.4 kilometers, and its density is about 1.4 grams per cubic centimeter, Huang said.
> 
> "Probing small celestial bodies is a new frontier of space exploration, but with a high threshold. The main difficulties are the micro-gravity, uncertainties and the unknown environment of the small bodies. It's hard to learn about their shape, composition, structure and other features through observation from Earth," said Huang.
> 
> "We face great technological challenges in exploring asteroids and comets because so little is known about their detailed features," he added.
> 
> "Through ground observation, we presume that asteroid 2016HO3 rotates very fast, making one rotation in about half an hour. The structure of small celestial bodies is usually loose. It's very hard to land on such fast-rotating small bodies."
> 
> Comet 113P is larger than the first target, but is also largely unknown. It's at the outer edge of the main asteroid belt, adjacent to Jupiter. Its distance from Earth would make the orbit measurement very difficult, Huang said.
> 
> "Another challenge is how we connect the two tasks of exploring the asteroid and then the comet," he said.
> 
> The scientific objective includes studying the formulation and evolution of the solar system, the role of near-Earth asteroid and main-belt comet impacts on the origin of life, and the dynamics of small bodies in the solar system.
> 
> The probe will be equipped with advanced scientific detectors, electric propulsion technology, automated navigation and intelligent control functions.
> 
> On Dec. 13, 2012, China's second lunar probe, Chang'e-2, after successfully completing its mission, rendezvoused with the asteroid Toutatis at a distance of 770 meters, as the space rock, bigger than a city block, swept by Earth at a distance of around 7 million kilometers.
> 
> It was the world's first close fly-by observation of Toutatis. The probe took high-resolution images providing a number of discoveries.
> 
> "Compared with Japan, Europe and the United States, China is a latecomer in the exploration of asteroids and comets. We need to go faster, and we hope the mission will have multiple goals and can satisfy scientists' curiosity," said Huang.
> 
> "There are so many small bodies like asteroids and comets in space, but only a few have been detected. The exploration could help us prevent threats to the Earth, as well as exploit their resources."
> 
> The China National Space Administration is pushing forward the asteroid and comet exploration project, and inviting scientists around the world to participate. China has offered to carry instruments developed by other countries on the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China Says Its Mars Landing Technology Is Ready For 2020 - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> China Says Its Mars Landing Technology Is Ready For 2020 - IEEE Spectrum


This deadline cannot be missed. Once missed, it will be delayed by another 2 years due to Celeste planet movement which gives the shortest distance flying from earth to mars.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists completes first SKA regional center prototype*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-11 16:36:25|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Nov. 11 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have developed the first regional center prototype of the Square Kilometre Array (SKA), the world's largest astronomical device.

The prototype, developed by the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory (SHAO) under the support of the Ministry of Science and Technology and the Chinese Academy of Sciences, will help push forward the construction and operation of the future SKA regional center, said An Tao, head of the SKA group of the SHAO.

An article introducing the prototype was published in the latest issue of the academic journal Nature Astronomy.

The SKA will be the largest and most advanced radio telescope ever. It will combine signals received via thousands of small antennas spreading over 3,000 km to simulate a single giant radio telescope with a total collecting area of approximately one square kilometer.

The construction of the SKA is planned to start next year, and China, one of the founding members, is investigating the China regional center scheme, which will offer a platform for multi-disciplinary science research, in-depth data processing, long-term storage and advanced technique development, An said.

He said the prototype aims to provide scientists worldwide with necessary computing resources, high-quality data products and convenient technical support to conduct SKA early science and to understand the data challenges.

The commissioning of the prototype is expected to take place in 2020. The pioneering work and practical operational experience of the prototype will be valuable for improving the design and future large-scale expansion of SKA regional centers, he added.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first 5m diameter common bulkhead structure tank developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Institute*
> Source: China Aerospace News
> Date: May 09, 2019
> 
> Not long ago, China's first 5 m diameter common bulkhead structure tank was successfully launched in Tianjin Rocket Company, the 211 factory of China Aerospace Science and Technology Group Co., Ltd.
> 
> The appearance of the common bottom tank seem to be one single tank, but the interior is divided into two chambers by a special common bulkhead structure, which respectively store different propellants, equivalent to two tanks. It can effectively reduce the weight of the tank structure and has the characteristics of large volume, which can effectively improve the rocket carrying capacity. (Xu Tingting / Wen Meng Danyang / photo)


From weixin of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. The fuel tank was reported to have recently pass and met its initial requirement test.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Nation makes breakthrough in space plane project*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/22 23:23:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second-stage aircraft detaches from the first-stage aircraft in a wind tunnel experiment of a Chinese space aircraft project. Photo: screenshot from the WeChat account of Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics
> 
> China recently made an important breakthrough in developing its own space plane, a genre of aircraft that is expected to become a crucial weapon in the future, a state-owned research institute said.
> 
> The First Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics successfully conducted a wind tunnel experiment, in which the second-stage aircraft freely detached from the first-stage aircraft of a two-stage-to-orbit (TSTO) space plane, according to a statement the academy released on its WeChat account on Monday.
> 
> TSTO means the space plane consists of two aircraft, with the first stage carrying the second stage, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Tuesday,
> 
> The first stage will provide power to the space plane upon takeoff, and when it reaches a certain height and speed, the second stage will detach from it and power itself further into space, as the first stage will land just like a normal plane, the expert said.
> 
> When detaching, there is very strong and complicated flow distribution that could affect the flight of the aircraft, so the two stages must be separated fast and safely, the statement said.
> 
> The experiment solved multiple technical difficulties and set up a universal wind tunnel experiment protocol, providing an advanced method to develop future space planes, the statement said. With the successful development of technologies like scramjet engines, technical research has gone past the concept stage, it said.
> 
> Space plane is a crucial weapon of the future and represents the trend of integrating aviation and space technologies, the academy said.
> 
> Many countries have been developing space planes, including the US with its X-37B, which many military observers claim is a prototype space fighter.
> 
> A space plane can be used for reconnaissance, anti-satellite, anti-ballistic missile and ground attacks if used as a weapon, the military expert said, noting that it can also send satellites and astronauts into space at a lower cost than rockets, because it is reusable and uses standard airports.
> 
> China unveiled the Tengyun Project in 2016, which is planning the first test flight for the Chinese space plane in 2030, Beijing-based Science and Technology Daily reported in December 2016.


*China joins race to perfect planes that can fly into space*
China Daily Global | Updated: 2019-11-14 01:14
















A large-scale model of the domestically developed Aviation Industry Corp of China AG600 Kunlong seaplane, the world's newest and largest amphibious aircraft, is displayed at the China Pavilion during the International Aviation and Space Salon 2019 on Aug 27, 2019. [Photo by Zhao Lei/China Daily]

The concept of aerospace planes has been around since the 1980s.

Fuelled by the technological boom of the Cold War, the vehicles are two-part planes that initially take payloads into the sky like conventional planes before a second compartment breaks off and flies into orbit.

Convenient and reusable sub-orbital space flight was a dream of NASA, which it dubbed the Rockwell Project and which it finally laid to rest in 1993. However, countries around the world, including the United States, are still investing heavily in aerospace planes, not in the least because they have the potential to deliver much heavier payloads into space than the current space shuttles, at, potentially, a fraction of the cost.

China announced last month that it had made breakthroughs in developing such two-part aerospace planes, via successful wind-tunnel experiments.

Wind tunnels are used to simulate how the aircraft react to flight by projecting air around the craft and creating the illusion that the object itself is flying.

The experiments simulate the aerodynamic environment of a launch at extremely high speeds and the tests in China were able to demonstrate that a Chinese craft stayed safely on its trajectory, according to the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics.

The escape velocity, which is the speed required to escape the gravitational pull of the earth, is 11.2 kilometers per second, which means these vehicles move extremely quickly.

Of the space planes being developed, the Boeing X-37, which is operated by the United States Air Force, is still leading the field, having completed five orbital missions and having demonstrated that reusable space technology is the next stage in humanity's path of interstellar innovation.

Such aircraft launch from an airport, just like any other conventional plane, which is significantly safer than a rocket launch. Rocket launches, in the event of a catastrophe, are not only dangerous for the crew, but also for surrounding bystanders on the ground.

In 1960, a Soviet rocket launch accident killed more than 160 people on the ground, including several high-ranking Russian space officials. At NASA's Kennedy Space Center, there have also been incidents in which workers have been killed during launch preparations.

This concept of both taking off and landing as a conventional plane but of using that platform to leap into space is an exciting one for space researchers, not in the least because of the efficiency of aerospace economics, which means more scientific experiments can be carried out in space, potentially leading to medical breakthroughs.

Several months ago, researchers discovered that zero-gravity conditions kill certain types of cancer cells, however the cost of sending just a small box of cells into space, weighing less than a kilo, would run to tens of thousands of dollars.

If this exciting new technology progresses, the science sector will not be the only sector to benefit. Space tourism could also be part of the future.

Countries including China, the US, and Russia all have their own aerospace programs, in which they seek not only to further their knowledge of science and the cosmos, but to maintain national security and defense.

It is vital, going forward, that these programs are safe and do not cut any corners. Space flight is inherently dangerous, and the cosmos is akin to the dangerous seas and oceans that our ancestors first attempted to navigate with stone age technology.

The NASA Challenger disaster, in which seven astronauts lost their lives, is a reminder that we are in our infancy in the field. The ensuing report on the disaster stated that engineers urged a delay in the launch a day before the incident because of concerns over the ability of the seals that ended up failing to withstand the unusually cold temperatures at the time of the launch. Their advice was not heeded because of various pressures.

Moving forward is exciting, but we must ensure that the humanity we seek to enrich by pushing the limits is also preserved in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天 


今天 11:35
法国CNES天体物理学家弗朗西斯·罗卡尔昨天演讲时介绍中国探月项目，嫦娥七号、2036年登月，着陆器满满苏联风格。
French CNES astrophysicist Francis Rocard introduced in his speech yesterday - Chinese lunar exploration project, Chang'e-7 and the year 2036 manned lunar project, its lander looks full of Soviet style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Mars mission makes first public appearance*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/14 13:58:40 



The comprehensive test ground for extraterrestrial landing in North China's Hebei Province. Photo: Ma Jun/GT

A group of foreign diplomats and international representatives were invited to observe the obstacle avoidance test of the lander of China's first Mars exploration mission in North China's Hebei Province on Thursday, the first public appearance of China's Mars exploration mission that shows China is pragmatically carrying out space international exchanges and cooperation.

Around 70 foreign representatives from various embassies, the European Union and African Union to China and international organizations including the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization, invited by the China National Space Administration, observed the test, which simulated the process of hovering, avoiding obstacles and descending of the lander in a Martian environment.

The test was conducted in Asia's biggest comprehensive test ground for extraterrestrial landing.

China has signed 140 space cooperation agreements with 45 countries and international organizations in the past 60 years. 

China conducted international cooperation with countries including Germany, the Netherlands, Sweden and Russia in the Chang'e-4 mission.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194864058442248194

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's micro lunar orbiter crashes into Moon under control*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-02 16:28:11|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's micro lunar orbiter Longjiang-2 has crashed into the Moon under ground control after it completed its mission, according to the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration.
> 
> The micro satellite crashed into a predetermined area on the far side of the Moon at 10:20 p.m. on July 31 (Beijing Time), the center said Friday.
> 
> Weighing 47 kg, Longjiang-2 was sent into space on May 21, 2018, together with the Chang'e-4 lunar probe's relay satellite "Queqiao," and entered the lunar orbit four days later. It operated in orbit for 437 days, exceeding its one-year designed lifespan.
> 
> The development of the micro lunar orbiter explores a new low-cost mode of deep space exploration, said the center.
> 
> The micro satellite carried an ultra-long-wave detector, developed by the National Space Science Center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, aiming to conduct radio astronomical observation and study solar radiation.
> 
> As a part of the international cooperation behind China's Chang'e-4 mission, Longjiang-2 also carried an optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia. The camera has captured 30 high-definition images of the Moon.
> 
> The Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center said it was an important space cooperation achievement for countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, and also ushered in more space cooperation between China and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The program also pushed forward non-governmental cooperation between the satellite's developers from the Harbin Institute of Technology in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and research teams in countries such as Japan, Germany and the Netherlands.


*Longjiang-2 Impact Site Found! | Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter Camera*



The Longjiang-2 spacecraft (also known as DSLWP-B) crashed onto the lunar farside on 31 July 2019 after completing its orbital mission. This new crater was most likely the result of that impact. Image width 330 meters, north is up, image enlarged by 4x, LROC NAC M1324916226L (NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University).

The Longjiang-2 satellite was launched to the Moon along with the Queqiao communications satellite on 20 May 2018 by the China National Space Agency (CNSA). The small spacecraft (45 kilograms) was designed to work with its twin (Longjiang-1) to validate technologies for low-frequency radio astronomy observations.

A team led by Daniel Estévez estimated that the small spacecraft impacted somewhere within Van Gent crater (16.69°N, 159.52°E). The LROC team used these coordinates to image the area on 5 October 2019 from an altitude of 122 kilometers (M1324916226L). Through a careful comparison of pre-existing NAC images, the LROC team was able to locate a new impact crater (16.6956°N, 159.5170°E, ±10 meters), a distance of only 328 meters from the estimated site! The crater is 4 meters by 5 meters in diameter, with the long axis oriented southwest to northeast. Based on proximity to estimated crash coordinates and the crater size, we are fairly confident that this new crater formed as a result of the Longjiang-2 impact.



Before and after images of the newly formed crater credited to the impact of Longjiang-2 [NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University].





​The new crater is located on a steep slope, greater than 20°, measured from an LROC NAC Digital Terrain Model [NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University].

Posted by Mark Robinson on November 14, 2019 18:46 UTC.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195064058141184002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Realigning magnetic fields may drive the sun’s spiky plasma tendrils*
Solar spicules appear to dump heat into the corona



Whiskery plasma jets, known as spicules, on the sun appear as dark, threadlike structures in this image, acquired at the Goode Solar Telescope in Big Bear, Calif.
T. SAMANTA, GST & SDO

By Christopher Crockett
19 HOURS AGO

Tendrils of plasma near the surface of the sun emerge from realignments of magnetic fields and pump heat into the corona, the sun’s tenuous outer atmosphere, a study suggests.

The new observation, described in the Nov. 15 _Science_, could help crack the century-plus mystery of where these plasma whiskers, called spicules, come from and what role — if any — they play in heating the corona to millions of degrees Celsius.

Spicules undulate like a wind-whipped field of wheat in the chromosphere, the layer of hot gas atop the sun’s surface. These plasma filaments stretch for thousands of kilometers and last for just minutes, shuttling ionized gas into the corona. Astronomers have long debated how spicules form — with the sun’s turbulent magnetic field being a prime suspect — and whether they can help explain why the corona is a few hundred times as hot as the sun’s surface (_SN: 8/20/17_).

To look for connections between spicules and magnetic activity, solar physicist Tanmoy Samanta of Peking University in Beijing and colleagues pointed the Goode Solar Telescope, at Big Bear Solar Observatory in California, at the sun. They snapped images of spicules forming, while also measuring the surrounding magnetic field. The team discovered that thickets of spicules frequently emerged within minutes after pockets of the local magnetic field reversed course and pointed in the opposite direction from the prevailing field in the area.

*Sign Up For the Latest from Science News*
Headlines and summaries of the latest _Science News_ articles, delivered Tuesdays and Thursdays​
Counterpointing magnetic fields create a tension that gets resolved when the fields break and realign, and the team postulates that the energy released in this “magnetic reconnection” creates the spicules. “The magnetic field energy is converted to kinetic and thermal energy,” says study coauthor Hui Tian, a solar physicist also at Peking University. “The kinetic energy is in the form of fast plasma motion — jets, or spicules.”

To see if this energy made it into the corona, the team pored through images acquired at the same time by NASA’s orbiting Solar Dynamics Observatory. Those data revealed a glow from charged iron atoms directly over the spicules. That glow, Tian says, means the plasma reached roughly 1 million degrees Celsius. Whether that’s enough to sustain the scorching temperature throughout the corona, however, remains to be seen.





Tiny, wispy jets of plasma called spicules undulate in the lowest level of the sun’s atmosphere in this video captured by NASA’s Solar Dynamics Observatory.

“Their observations are amazing,” says Juan Martínez-Sykora, a solar physicist at the Lockheed Martin Solar & Astrophysics Laboratory in Palo Alto, Calif.

Capturing this level of detail is difficult, Martínez-Sykora says, because individual spicules are relatively small and come and go so quickly. He does caution, though, that the magnetic reconnection story needs to be checked with computer simulations or more observations. As it stands, it remains a postulation, he says.



Realigning magnetic fields may drive the sun’s spiky plasma tendrils | Science News

Tanmoy Samanta, Hui Tian, Vasyl Yurchyshyn, Hardi Peter, Wenda Cao, Alphonse Sterling, Robertus Erdélyi, Kwangsu Ahn, Song Feng, Dominik Utz, Dipankar Banerjee, Yajie Chen. *Generation of solar spicules and subsequent atmospheric heating*. _Science_ (2019). DOI: 10.1126/science.aaw2796​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China presents satellite data receiving devices to Kyrgyzstan, Mozambique*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-15 20:35:18|Editor: ZX

HAIKOU, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China Meteorological Administration (CMA) on Friday presented data receiving equipment of Fengyun-2H meteorological satellite to Kyrgyzstan and Mozambique at the 2019 Fengyun Satellite User Conference held in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province.

China attaches great importance to the promotion of global cooperation and application of the Fengyun satellites and has been strengthening worldwide satellite data sharing and technical training.

A user support team has been set up to provide on-site and remote services to international Fengyun satellite users, said Liu Yaming, head of the CMA.

The CMA has organized nine international training courses on the application of the satellites since 2013, with nearly 200 trainees attending, Liu said, noting that the CMA would offer better services to meet the demands of users in countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

China has launched a total of 17 Fengyun meteorological satellites, with seven currently in orbit.

Co-hosted by the CMA and China National Space Administration, the three-day conference attracts more than 100 user representatives and experts from more than 30 countries and regions, as well as the World Meteorological Organization and the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 
> 
> 今天 16:39
> 【快舟一号甲发射车】高度4.2米，长度24米，体重105吨，体型庞大。灵活、机动、快速！
> 前后七对轮胎，并且是全轮驱动。正常情况下连续发射四次，不需要进行大的维护保养。同时，这个部分选取了特殊的复合材料，耐高温能力达到了三千度以上。有了发射车的优异特性，火箭只需要一个篮球场大小的发射区域。整个发射前的准备时间只需要七天，四小时内即可完成快速发射。正是因为具备了这样快速发射的能力，快舟一号甲的发射频率不断提高。此次更是首次实现了双箭同时进场。也就是说，在接下来的一周内，还会有另外一发快舟火箭升入太空。快舟一号甲运载火箭日趋成熟，快舟家族也在不断壮大。近期，快舟十一号运载火箭就将迎来首飞。全新的“太空快递”将具备更强的能力O原来太空“快递”这么送！China航天的微博视频
> 
> [Kuaizhou-1A TEL (Transporter, Erector, Launcher)]
> It has a height of 4.2 meters, a length of 24 meters and a weight of 105 tons. Flexible, mobile and fast! Seven pairs of wheels all together, and are all-wheel drive. It can perform launches four consecutive times under nominal condition and would not require much maintenance. At the same time, its part was made with special composite material, that can withstand high temperature up to more than three thousand degrees. With all these excellent features of the TEL, the KZ-1A rockets would only need a basketball court-sized launch area. The preparation time before the entire launch takes only seven days, and the launch can be completed on-site within four hours. It is precisely because of this ability to launch quickly that the launch frequency of the KZ-1 is constantly increasing. This is the first time that two rocket has been delivered at the same time. In other words, during next week, another KZ-1 rocket will be launched into space. The KZ-1 carrier rocket is maturing and the Kuaizhou rocket family is growing. KZ-11 carrier rocket will usher in its first flight shortly, this new "Space Express" will have even more capabilities.


Breaking !! the second KZ-1A has just been launched.

林晓弈
10分钟前 来自 微博视频 已编辑
2019年11月17日18时，快舟一号甲运载火箭携带着 KL α 双星成功起飞，目前火箭末级第一次点火中，工作正常。航天爱好者网超话 O网页链接 O微博视频

10 minutes ago from Weibo
At 18:00 on November 17, 2019, the KZ-1 carrier rocket carrying the KL α dual satellite successfully took off. It is now at the first ignition of the upper stage, and is working normal.

林晓弈
5分钟前 来自 航天爱好者网超话
正在发射的快舟一号甲火箭上的载摄像头画面。
5 minutes ago
The camera image of the KZ-1 rocket being launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196044850447167490

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196033413272293376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China sends two global multimedia satellites into planned orbit*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-17 21:38:58|Editor: Yurou

JIUQUAN, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- Two global multimedia satellites were sent into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Sunday.

The two global multimedia satellites, KL-a-A and KL-a-B, was launched by Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A), a carrier rocket at 6:00 p.m. (Beijing Time).

The two satellites are international cooperative commercial projects delivered by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. They are mainly used for the Ka-band communication technology test, and the user is a German company.

KZ-1A is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.

Sunday's launch was the third mission for KZ-1A this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China begins space-based broadband project*
> By Zhao Lei at Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-22 08:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China. [Photo by Li Jin/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> China launched a communications satellite on Saturday, marking the start of construction of a vast space-based communications network capable of covering the entire world with broadband internet service.
> 
> The first satellite in the Hongyun project, which was planned by China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC) to be the country's first low-orbit broadband communications satellite constellation, was launched on Saturday at 7:51 am on a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China.
> 
> The spacecraft is tasked with verifying basic designs of Hongyun satellite and demonstrating low-orbit broadband communications technologies.
> 
> Its main payloads are Ka-band transponders and transmission antennae. It also carries several scientific and technical devices to explore Hongyun system's applications in scientific research, environmental survey as well as air and sea transportation, CASIC said in a statement.
> 
> Weighing 247 kilograms, the satellite works in a sun-synchronous orbit about 1,100kilometers above earth. It is powered by solar arrays and has a design life of one year, but is expected to operate longer, according to Xiang Kaiheng, Hongyun's chief designer at CASIC Space Engineering Development Co Ltd in Beijing, which is responsible for developing and running the Hongyun constellation.
> 
> After a yearlong in-orbit technological demonstration by the satellite, CASIC plans to launch four mass-production Hongyun satellites before the end of 2020 to form a small network for Hongyun's trial run, he said.
> 
> The Hongyun project, started by CASIC in September 2016, aims to build a space-based communications network to provide broadband internet connectivity to users around the world, especially those in underserved regions.
> 
> CASIC currently intends to place more than 150 Hongyun satellites on orbits about 1,000 kilometers above the ground around 2023, while the constellation is likely to be further expanded in response to market demands, the designer said.
> 
> Globally, the concept of running a low-cost, high-performance satellite network to provide space-based communications and internet services has become popular among industry players.
> 
> The United States' SpaceX launched two experimental satellites last month to test technologies for its Starlink project, in which tech tycoon Elon Musk proposes to put a total of nearly 12,000 satellites into orbit by the mid-2020s.
> 
> Another US firm, OneWeb, plans to launch a satellite constellation of 648 low-Earth orbit microsatellites by the end of 2019, though few developments have been reported.


*Successful satellite tests to allow ‘Hongyun speed’ by 2020*
By Deng Xiaoci in Wuhan Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/19 19:43:40



Liu Shiquan, deputy general manager of space giant China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation addresses at the 5th China International Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province. Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

The demonstration system for China's Hongyun Project, a low-orbit broadband communication satellite system, will become operational at the beginning of 2020, making substantial progress toward the eventual goal of providing internet connectivity to users around the world, developers told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Liu Shiquan, deputy general manager of space giant China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) announced Tuesday that testing of the first Hongyun Project satellite has been successfully completed. Li was addressing the ongoing 5th China International Commercial Aerospace Forum in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province.

The project, also known as the H-cloud, was developed by CASIC. The first tech-experimental satellite for the project was launched on December 22, 2018 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu Province.

CASIC said in a statement it sent to the Global Times on Tuesday that all satellite performance and function tests have been completed. The testing included under different weather conditions, and for different business scenarios such as website browsing, video chats and high-resolution streaming services.

During the tests, there was no frame loss or buffering, and all functions and indicators met the design requirements, it said.

By the beginning of 2020, users across China will be able access the demonstration system of the Hongyun Project, and they will be able to take advantage of what it described as "Hongyun speed," CASIC said.

The Hongyun Project, which was announced in 2017, is expected to launch four more satellites to gain preliminary experience by 2020. CASIC expects to have a total of 156 satellites in operation by the middle of the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25).

The project can offer communication and internet services for China and less-developed countries with reduced latency. Meanwhile, the project can also benefit emergency communication, sensor data collection and remote control of unmanned equipment, CASIC said in 2017.

International maritime satellites currently are widely used for communications in mountainous areas and for airplanes, but these satellites, which will orbit 36,000 kilometers above the Earth, have time and signal delays as well as high costs for providing services, Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with CASIC, said when the company announced the plan in 2017.


----------



## JSCh

*Manufacturing complex for carrier rockets nears completion in Wuhan*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-11-20 09:19














A new manufacturing complex for carrier rockets will soon be built and start operation, according to a project insider with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the major investor in the base.

Construction of the complex, part of the Wuhan National Space Industry Base, will be completed around the end of this year and the complex will have an initial production capacity of 20 Kuaizhou-series solid-propellant carrier rockets, said Zhang Di, a senior rocket scientist and chairman of Expace Technology, a CASIC subsidiary in Hubei province's Wuhan that builds the Kuaizhou rocket.

The complex's infrastructure construction began in October 2017 and has recently been finished.

Currently, engineers and technicians are installing and fine-tuning equipment, Zhang told China Daily on the sidelines of the 5th China International Commercial Aerospace Forum when it opened on Tuesday in Wuhan.

More than 300 researchers, executives and government officials will take part in the two-day forum, the largest of its kind in China.

"After the complex starts operation, we will be able to assemble at least 10 Kuaizhou 1As and at least 10 Kuaizhou 11s on an annual basis," Zhang said. "If demands in our rocket keep increasing, we will expand the annual production capacity to 30."

Before the end of 2020, his company plans to carry out more than 10 Kuaizhou 1A launch missions for clients, he said.

Upon its completion, the Wuhan National Space Industry Base will cover 68.8 square kilometers in Wuhan's Xinzhou district. It aims to attract at least 100 enterprises involved in the space industry before 2020 and generate an annual gross product of 30 billion yuan ($4.36 billion) by that time, according to CASIC.

CASIC began to develop the Kuaizhou series in 2009 as a lowcost, quick-response product for the commercial space market. Kuaizhou is the largest solid-propellant rocket family in China, as opposed to the Long March series that mainly relies on liquid fuel.

The State-owned space conglomerate has launched two Kuaizhou 1s and five Kuaizhou 1As.

In another development, Zou Guangbao, general manager of CASIC Space Engineering Development in Beijing, said on Tuesday during the aerospace forum that a satellite production complex that was mainly invested in by his company is nearing completion and will be put into operation in 2020.

He said that the complex will be tasked with researching, designing and making small satellites and will be capable of building more than 100 satellites each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196895925609754624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New carrier rocket to debut in 2020*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-11-20 11:26
















File photo of a Long March rocket. [Photo/CCTV]

China's new medium-lift launch vehicle Long March 8 will make its maiden flight next year, and it has entered the final stage of assembly and testing, according to the Fifth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum held on Tuesday.

Long March 8 has been designed for commercial use to compete in the world market for carrying a maximum payload of 4.5 tons to the Sun synchronous orbit, according to the forum held in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.

It will meet clients' requirements on low cost and good performance, said Tang Yihua, deputy head of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

It is estimated that after being put on the market, its annual output will meet the demand of at least 10 launches in the early stage, and more than 20 in the later stage, Tang said.

In 2020, China will have major launch missions for lunar probe, Mars probe and Beidou navigation system.

Zhuang Jingguo, chief engineer of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, said that there will be around 30 rocket launch missions next year, including the Chang'e-5 mission to take lunar samples back to Earth.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *CASIC plans space-based Internet with 80 satellites*
> 
> 
> 
> The rocket Kuaizhou-1A carrying the satellite JL-1 and two CubeSats XY-S1 and Caton-1 blasts off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 9, 2017. (File photo/China News Service)
> 
> (ECNS)-- The Fourth Academy of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), the main contractor for the Chinese space program, officially unveiled a new subordinate entity on Friday to build space-based internet services using 80 small satellites.
> 
> Zhang Di, deputy director of the academy and also president of the new company Xingyun, said cellular mobile communication technology is unable to provide Internet across more than 80 percent of the land and 95 percent of the ocean.
> 
> He said the new space-based service and Internet of Things will turn a new chapter in communication and allow easy connection whether on sea, islands or in the desert.
> 
> Xingyun will be dedicated to the research, manufacturing and launch of low orbit satellites, building a network and finally a space-based Internet of Things, according to Zhang.
> 
> He added that cloud computing and Big Data services will be part of a planned information ecology system to allow internet access all across the world.
> 
> Xingyun already sent its first experimental satellite into low earth orbit aboard a Kuaizhou 1 rocket in Jan. 2017. The company plans to send a total of 80 satellites into space in three stages to complete the system, with countries along the One Belt One Road initiative as the main target market.


*China to launch two IoT satellites by year end*
2019-11-20 15:53:02 Ecns.cn




(ECNS) - China plans to launch two experimental satellites by the end of the year amid efforts to finally build a satellite-based Internet of Things, China Central Television reported.

The network will comprise 80 small low-orbit satellites to ensure a global network, low cost and strong communication capacity, according to sources at the 5th China Commercial Aerospace Forum held in Wuhan City, Hubei Province.

The satellite-based Internet of Things (IoT) will be a powerful complement to the ground-based network in areas with no or weak signals. 

It is expected to be widely applied, such as for communication with islands, oil and power equipment supervision, agricultural data collection and information transmission for engineering machinery sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

航天见闻
今天 17:55 来自 航天见闻超话
航天科技集团火箭院副院长唐一华在第五届商业航天高峰论坛上透露，长征八号、长五B、长七A三型新一代火箭，都会在2020年实施首飞。
*Today at 17:55 *
Tang Yihua, deputy director of China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), revealed at the 5th Commercial Aerospace Forum that new generation launch vehicle - Long March 8, Long March 5B and Long March 7A will all have their maiden flight in 2020.




​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198647722708000770

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 27-NOV-2019
*Chinese Academy of Sciences leads discovery of unpredicted stellar black hole*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​Figure LB-1: Accretion of gas onto a stellar black hole from its blue companion star, through a truncated accretion disk (Artist impression). *CREDIT: *YU Jingchuan, Beijing Planetarium, 2019.

Our Milky Way Galaxy is estimated to contain 100 million stellar black holes - cosmic bodies formed by the collapse of massive stars and so dense even light can't escape. Until now, scientists had estimated the mass of an individual stellar black hole in our Galaxy at no more than 20 times that of the Sun. But the discovery of a huge black hole by a Chinese-led team of international scientists has toppled that assumption.

The team, headed by Prof. LIU Jifeng of the National Astronomical Observatory of China of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC), spotted a stellar black hole with a mass 70 times greater than the Sun. The monster black hole is located 15 thousand light-years from Earth and has been named LB-1 by the researchers. The discovery is reported in the latest issue of _Nature_.

The discovery came as a big surprise. "Black holes of such mass should not even exist in our Galaxy, according to most of the current models of stellar evolution," said Prof. LIU. "We thought that very massive stars with the chemical composition typical of our Galaxy must shed most of their gas in powerful stellar winds, as they approach the end of their life. Therefore, they should not leave behind such a massive remnant. LB-1 is twice as massive as what we thought possible. Now theorists will have to take up the challenge of explaining its formation."

Until just a few years ago, stellar black holes could only be discovered when they gobbled up gas from a companion star. This process creates powerful X-ray emissions, detectable from Earth, that reveal the presence of the collapsed object.

The vast majority of stellar black holes in our Galaxy are not engaged in a cosmic banquet, though, and thus don't emit revealing X-rays. As a result, only about two dozen Galactic stellar black holes have been well identified and measured.

To counter this limitation, Prof. LIU and collaborators surveyed the sky with China's Large Sky Area Multi-Object Fiber Spectroscopic Telescope (LAMOST), looking for stars that orbit an invisible object, pulled by its gravity.

This observational technique was first proposed by the visionary English scientist John Michell in 1783, but it has only become feasible with recent technological improvements in telescopes and detectors.

Still, such a search is like looking for the proverbial needle in a haystack: only one star in a thousand may be circling a black hole.

After the initial discovery, the world's largest optical telescopes - Spain's 10.4-m Gran Telescopio Canarias and the 10-m Keck I telescope in the United States - were used to determine the system's physical parameters. The results were nothing short of fantastic: a star eight times heavier than the Sun was seen orbiting a 70-solar-mass black hole, every 79 days.

The discovery of LB-1 fits nicely with another breakthrough in astrophysics. Recently, the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO) and Virgo gravitational wave detectors have begun to catch ripples in spacetime caused by collisions of black holes in distant galaxies. Intriguingly, the black holes involved in such collisions are also much bigger than what was previously considered typical.

The direct sighting of LB-1 proves that this population of over-massive stellar black holes exists even in our own backyard. "This discovery forces us to re-examine our models of how stellar-mass black holes form," said LIGO Director Prof. David Reitze from the University of Florida in the U.S.

"This remarkable result along with the LIGO-Virgo detections of binary black hole collisions during the past four years really points towards a renaissance in our understanding of black hole astrophysics," said Reitze.



Chinese Academy of Sciences leads discovery of unpredicted stellar black hole | EurekAlert! Science News

Jifeng Liu, Haotong Zhang, Andrew W. Howard, Zhongrui Bai, Youjun Lu, Roberto Soria, Stephen Justham, Xiangdong Li, Zheng Zheng, Tinggui Wang, Krzysztof Belczynski, Jorge Casares, Wei Zhang, Hailong Yuan, Yiqiao Dong, Yajuan Lei, Howard Isaacson, Song Wang, Yu Bai, Yong Shao, Qing Gao, Yilun Wang, Zexi Niu, Kaiming Cui, Chuanjie Zheng, Xiaoyong Mu, Lan Zhang, Wei Wang, Alexander Heger, Zhaoxiang Qi, Shilong Liao, Mario Lattanzi, Wei-Min Gu, Junfeng Wang, Jianfeng Wu, Lijing Shao, Rongfeng Shen, Xiaofeng Wang, Joel Bregman, Rosanne Di Stefano, Qingzhong Liu, Zhanwen Han, Tianmeng Zhang, Huijuan Wang, Juanjuan Ren, Junbo Zhang, Jujia Zhang, Xiaoli Wang, Antonio Cabrera-Lavers, Romano Corradi, Rafael Rebolo, Yongheng Zhao, Gang Zhao, Yaoquan Chu & Xiangqun Cui. *A wide star–black-hole binary system from radial-velocity measurements*. _Nature _(2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-019-1766-2​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first electromagnetic satellite bears fruitful results*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-30 21:49:32|Editor: mingmei

BEIJING, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's first seismo-electromagnetic satellite Zhangheng 1 has obtained fruitful electromagnetic data, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The satellite has enabled China to obtain a global geomagnetic map and an ionospheric map with its own intellectual property rights.

It has obtained information about global ground artificial sources, magnetic storms and signals of earthquakes above 7 magnitude. It also helps with understanding the coupling mechanisms of the lithosphere, atmosphere and ionosphere.

Shen Xuhui, the chief scientist of the satellite, said China is expected to have three electromagnetic satellites in orbit by 2022, offering support for earthquake forecasting as well as space weather monitoring and warning.

Developed by DFH Satellite Co., Ltd. under the CASC, the satellite Zhangheng 1 was launched on Feb. 2, 2018.

The satellite was named after Zhang Heng, a renowned scholar of the East Han Dynasty (25-220), who pioneered earthquake studies by inventing the first-ever seismoscope in the year 132.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Scientists envision solar power station in space*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-27 07:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese scientists are exploring the possibility of putting in place a space-based solar power station, a futuristic approach expected to reduce pollution back on Earth and mitigate energy shortfalls.
> 
> Xie Gengxin, deputy head of the Chongqing Collaborative Innovation Research Institute for Civil-Military Integration in Southwestern China, said researchers from Chongqing University, the China Academy of Space Technology's Xi'an Branch in Shaanxi province, and Xidian University-also in Xi'an-have begun designs on a testing facility in Chongqing's Bishan district that will be used to test the theoretical viability of a space-based solar power station.
> 
> The test facility will occupy 13.3 hectares and demonstrate space transmission technologies while studying the effect of microwaves beamed back to Earth on living organisms. The initial investment of 100 million yuan ($15 million) will be made by the Bishan district government.
> 
> Xie added that construction of the base will take one to two years and once it begins operations, scientists and engineers will build tethered balloons equipped with solar panels and use them to verify microwave transmission technologies.
> 
> "We plan to launch four to six tethered balloons from the testing base and connect them with each other to set up a network at an altitude of around 1,000 meters," he explained. "These balloons will collect sunlight and convert solar energy to microwave before beaming it back to Earth. Receiving stations on the ground will convert such microwaves to electricity and distribute it to a grid."
> 
> If the tests are successful, researchers will launch new tethered balloons to the stratosphere for further tests, he said.
> 
> So far, Chinese engineers are able to transmit energy-carrying microwaves over a distance of about just 100 meters, Xie said.
> 
> The designer noted that engineers will need to resolve two major technical difficulties-accurate, directed transmission of high-capacity microwaves, and construction of a large space-based power station. He said the size and weight of such a station have yet to be determined because the research is still in a preliminary stage.
> 
> "We can use several launches to place components in space and then assemble them into a single station," Xie said.
> 
> First proposed in 1968 by Peter Glaser, a late Czech-American scientist and aerospace engineer, the concept of an orbital power plant has been a popular aspiration among spacefaring nations such as the United States and Japan, but has seen little development due to technological and financial hurdles.
> 
> Xie said if everything goes well, a Chinese solar power station will be put into orbit about 36,000 kilometers above Earth and start generating power before 2040.
> 
> Pang Zhihao, a retired China Academy of Space Technology researcher, said space-based solar power stations are very attractive solutions to pollution and energy shortages.
> 
> He explained that a space-based solar power station will be able to collect sunlight around the clock without being affected by factors such as atmosphere and weather. In addition, the power generated in this manner will be pollution-free and limitless, he said, adding this source of energy can also power any spacecraft within its beaming range.


*China to build space-based solar power station by 2035*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-02 10:04:20|Editor: mingmei

XIAMEN, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- China plans to accomplish a 200-tonne megawatt-level space-based solar power station by 2035, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

The space-based solar power station would capture the sun's energy that never makes it to the planet, said Wang Li, a CAST research fellow with the program, when attending the sixth China-Russia Engineering Forum held last week in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province.

The energy is converted to microwaves or lasers and then beamed wirelessly back to the Earth's surface for human consumption, Wang said.

"We hope to strengthen international cooperation and make scientific and technological breakthroughs so that humankind can achieve the dream of limitless clean energy at an early date," Wang said.

Compared with traditional fossil energy, which has been increasingly exhausted and is responsible for severe environmental issues, space-based solar power is more efficient and sustainable, providing a reliable power supply solution for satellites and disaster-hit areas or isolated areas on the Earth, Wang said.

The concept of collecting solar power in space was popularized by science fiction author Isaac Asimov in 1941. In 1968, Peter Glaser, an American aerospace engineer, wrote a formal proposal for a solar-based system in space.

China has proposed various sunlight collecting solutions and made a number of major breakthroughs in wireless energy transmission since the country listed space-based solar power as a key research program in 2008.

However, ambition has long been a challenge for current technology because it involves the launch and installation of numerous solar panel modules and the efficient wireless transmission of mega energy.

With an investment of 200 million yuan (28.4 million U.S. dollars), China is building a testing base in Bishan, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, for the research of high-power wireless energy transmission and its impact on the environment.

Researches in this field will spur the country's space science and innovation in emerging industries like commercial space transportations, Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Long March-8 rocket successfully passes engine test*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-02 19:26:25|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully tested the second stage engine of the Long March-8 rocket, preparing for its maiden flight in 2020, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The hydrogen-oxygen engine worked normally in the test and was shut down after completing all test procedures.

Developed by the CASC, the Long March-8 rocket is a new type of rocket that uses module design and can be prepared in a short time, making it competitive for commercial launch.

The first stage of the Long March-8 rocket is similar to that of the Long March-7 rocket and the second stage rocket is similar to the third stage of the Long March-3A rocket. It has a payload capacity of 5 tonnes to sun-synchronous orbit and 2.8 tonnes to geostationary transfer orbit.

The Long March-8 rocket is being assembled and is estimated to conduct 10 to 20 launches annually after it hits the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese rocket start-up aims at ‘SpaceX dominance’*
> By Huang Ge Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/9 21:53:40
> 
> Private firms inject thrust into country’s space industry: analysts
> 
> 
> 
> A multiple counterflow vortex unique configuration gas generator developed by Galactic Energy Photo: Courtesy to Galactic Energy Aerospace Technology Co
> 
> Beijing-based private rocket start-up Galactic Energy Aerospace Technology Co has made a breakthrough in its "Pallas" medium liquid-propellant rocket, a step closer to the firm's goal of forging a Chinese version of the Falcon 9 rocket manufactured by US spaceflight company SpaceX.
> 
> China's innovative private rocket start-ups have injected new impetus into the domestic space industry, but more efforts are needed for them to catch up with their US counterparts that have been growing for nearly two decades, industry analysts told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> The gas generator, which helps provide thrust to the rocket's 40-ton engine that is powered by reusable liquid oxygen and kerosene, has completed seven ignition tests over the weekend, with an accumulated operation time of 380 seconds, according to Galactic Energy. The maximum single operation time lasted 100 seconds.
> 
> The company started developing the main rocket engine for the Pallas in December 2018, and it is the first Chinese rocket with engines that run on reusable liquid oxygen and kerosene.
> 
> Galactic Energy's products include the Pallas family of medium-sized liquid rockets, named Pallas, and small solid rockets named Ceres.
> 
> The Ceres-1 is aimed at the low-orbit commercial small satellite market and is expected to fly in March 2020. The Pallas-1 is expected to launch in December 2022.
> 
> Xia Dongkun, co-founder and vice president of Galactic Energy, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the rocket industry has been using the same design since the 1980s, but using proprietary technology, they have updated and developed an entirely new generator.
> 
> The firm aims to build a Chinese edition of the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket which is propelled by the Merlin family of engines and powered by liquid oxygen and kerosene.
> 
> Economies of scale, which mean cheaper launches, are crucial in the commercial space business, Xia said.
> 
> "In recent years, SpaceX's Falcon 9 rocket has kept refreshing people's understanding of the commercial space industry. This enabled it to rapidly dominate the global commercial launch market thanks to its economies of scale," he said.
> 
> Galactic Energy is committed to "incorporating space resources into life" and to significantly reducing the cost of space launch services for domestic firms, Xia said, noting that market demand is the vital driving force for innovation in the sector.
> 
> Established in February 2018, Galactic Energy primary focus is low-cost commercial space launches and space resources exploitation.
> 
> The quick development of start-ups shows increasing vitality and innovative power in the domestic private commercial rocket market, which will boost the country's space industry, Huang Zhicheng, an expert on space technology, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> China's private commercial rocket firms are growing rapidly and seeing solid advances, although there are continuing challenges, analysts said.
> 
> The first 80-ton liquid-oxygen methane engine of the private LandSpace rocket, named Tianque, successfully completed trial tests in May.
> 
> Meanwhile, the development of China's private aerospace industry is still at an early stage compared with the US sector, Huang said, noting that the US private rocket firms, such as SpaceX that was set up in 2002, have grown into a more mature phase after the growth of many years.
> 
> Huang said that he expects Chinese private commercial rocket companies to focus first on technology research and development to bridge the gap with advanced firms in the world.


*Chinese private rocket complete the third phase engine *
*thermo ground test*
2019-12-05 14:02:16 Editor : Li Yan

Chinese private rocket company Galactic Energy has successfully finished the third stage thermo ground test for its Ceres-1 launch vehicle on Tuesday, according to a company statement.

The Ceres-1 rocket, which is the one of the two rockets that the company is currently developing, is expected to launch in March 2020. The Ceres-1 rocket is a low earth orbit (LEO) solid rocket. Its liquid rocket Pallas-1 will be launched in December 2022.

Prior to the third phase test, the phase one and phase two ground firing tests for Ceres-1 have already been completed in September and in early November, the statement said.

Galactic Energy, the Beijing-based budget rocket company is founded in 2018 and aims to provide low-cost, high-frequency access solutions to space trips and transportations. The company has so far successfully completed the firing test of the engine gas generator for its liquid rocket Pallas-1, apart from the thermo ground test for the solid rocket Ceres-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202458684632100864Jan Kolář@czechspace

Weiren Wu, Chief Designer of Chang'E-4 mission of CSNA gave an outlook of future Chinese lunar missions Chang'E-5 till Chang'E-8. Late missions are supposed to get up to 70 kg to the lunar surface and open for international payloads at @MoonVillageAssn Workshop.





1:24 PM - Dec 5, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *The Republic Of China (Chinese Taipei) Solid Propellant Satellite Launch Vehicle Program*
> 
> This is about the lesser known Republic Of China (R.O.C.) Solid Propellant Satellite Launch Vehicle Program, as R.O.C. is part of China (P.R.C.).
> 
> 
> 
> 2019年01月08日 21:46:00
> 
> The Ministry of National Defense has developed a space launch vehicle capable of placing a 50 to 200 kilograms microsatellites into a 500-kilometer SSO orbit, under the code name "Kirin Project" (麒麟專案). It is reported that this year three sets of rocket propulsion vehicles were built. The entire project plans to manufacture six sets of rocket propulsion vehicles. After ground testing, the first flight-test will be carried out smoothly in 2021.
> 
> It is reported that starting from this year, after the Kirin project first produced three sets of rocket propulsion vehicles, each for static ground testing works, the entire project plans to manufacture six sets of rocket propulsion vehicles.
> 
> After completing the various ground testing, system integration and system testing are carried out.
> 
> Because the launch vehicle is a four-stage solid-fuel rocket, each stage separation requires a telemetry and control system. The flight attitude control cannot pilot the rocket after take off. This requires guidance. Technology that is the focus of the "Star Show Project" (星展專案). In addition, due to the weight of the rocket carrier, whether the launch platform of the existing Jiupeng base (九鵬基地) can bear the weight, the Chinese Academy of Sciences will carry out geological exploration to ensure the safety of the launch pad.
> 
> https://www.upmedia.mg/news_info.php?SerialNo=55527​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://pgw.udn.com.tw/gw/photo.php...altime/5628894.jpg&x=0&y=0&sw=0&sh=0&exp=3600
> https://udn.com/news/story/10930/3522726
> 
> 
> ▲ 1. Jiupeng base (九鵬基地): Asia's next satellite launch center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.upmedia.mg/upload/article/20190226113049627910.jpg
> https://www.upmedia.mg/news_info.php?SerialNo=58287
> 
> 
> ▲ 2. Kirin SLV, similar to the 4 stages solid propellant Indian SLV-3 carrier rocket.
> 
> The Kirin SLV is in the same class as Iran's Safir-2 and the North Korean Kwangmyongsong (Unha-4) SLVs. But this launch vehicle is a four-stage solid-fuel rocket.
> 
> Of course, unlike with the DPRK and Iran, the double standard that prevails in the application of international laws, also known as *Jungle Law*, Trump will of course not bring the R.O.C. before the U.N.S.C., but support this project with complacency! Patronizing the ballistic proliferation, and the acquisition by the R.O.C. of 2'000 km medium-range ballistic missile capability.



Sinosphere on steroid lately, and skyrocketing above the stratosphere, after Japan, North and South Korea, now the R.O.C. more and more credible.

After the solid propellant Kirin SLV, another Taiwanese small launcher of the Iranian Safir-2 SLV class.

This time the Hapith-V SLV is an expandable hybrid N2O/SBR launcher, made for 90% of T800-grade carbon fiber composite.

This launcher will deliver up to 390 kg to a low-inclination orbit of 600-700 km. SSO can be envisaged from Australia or Scandinavia.


*Taiwanese Company Aims At Launch Costs 10% Of Competitors’*

Aerospace Daily & Defense Report

Oct 24, 2019

Bradley Perrett


Hot fire test of Tispace 1-metric-ton-thrust engine: Tispace

A Taiwanese company plans to enter the market for light space launches with what it says will be 10% of the costs of current major operators, thanks to an efficient production setup and use of hybrid solid-liquid propulsion.

Launch of a two-stage demonstrator rocket is scheduled for November, to be followed by monthly launches of larger production rockets in 2021, said Yen-Sen Chen, founder and CEO of the company, Taiwan Innovation Space (Tispace).

At first, each launch by the expendable, three-stage Hapith V production rocket will be priced at $6-7 million, Chen said. This will deliver up to 390 kg (860 lb.) to a low-inclination orbit of 600- 700 km (370-430 mi.). “We have lots of room for a lower price,” Chen added, since costs would be so low.

The initial production facility near Taipei, with a capacity of 12 rockets a year, will be able to achieve the targeted cost of 10% of competitors’, Chen said. But the company is looking for a larger site farther south for a plant that could build 100 rockets a year.

Engines of the Hapith V and the Hapith 1 demonstrator are almost devoid of machinery. Being hybrid, they do not require the elaborate production and handling facilities of potentially explosive solid-propellant motors.

The fuel is a special hard rubber, made in Taiwan. The oxidizer is nitrous oxide fed to the engine by tank pressure, which begins at 6 MPa (870 psi.) at launch, falling to 1 MPa at the time of engine cutoff; there are no turbo pumps.

Tispace has tested engines of various thrust levels. Specific impulse, a measure of propulsion efficiency, will be 270 sec. for the first stage and 301 sec. for the second and third, the company estimates. This is regarded as adequate rather than exceptional, since the most important engine characteristic is simplicity and adaptability to low-cost production.

A contractor will supply the fuel in the single cylindrical block needed for each engine, Chen said. No trimming or other adjustment of shape will be required. Insulation will be placed manually on the fuel blocks, then uncured carbon fiber composite will be laid around them automatically to create the case. The engine will then go into an oven for unpressurized curing of the composite at 90C (190F).

The oxidizer tanks will similarly be made automatically with the same, T800-grade carbon fiber composite. The company chose carbon fiber in preference to the usual aluminum to reduce weight. The company also believes carbon fiber suits low-cost fabrication. About 90% of the Hapith V structure is made of the material.

The engines use commercially available valves and stainless steel piping. Injectors, of proprietary design, will be made with 3D printing.

Attitude control is effected in the first stage by venting nitrous oxide and in the second and third stages by gimballing the engines (that is, the encased rubber blocks).

Chen set up the company in 2016, having previously worked for Taiwan’s National Space Organization. It has 105 employees, he said, speaking on the sidelines of the International Astronautical Congress, held in Washington Oct. 21-25.

The demonstrator is complete and ready for its Nov. 28 launch. It has a weight of 3.04 metric tons and launch thrust of 7.92 metric tons.

The company has begun making the first Hapith V. That 20-m (66-ft.) design has a weight of 35 metric tons and launch thrust of 65 metric tons from five engines. The second stage has four engines and 8 metric tons of thrust; the third has one engine generating 1 metric tons of thrust. Payload to Sun-synchronous orbit is 350 kg.

The company’s launch site is at the southern end of Taiwan, facing the empty Pacific Ocean. With inhabited islands to the north and south, Taiwan is unsuitable for launches to Sun- synchronous orbit, so Tispace is looking at options in Scandinavia. Australia is also a possibility.

Rockets are to be moved to the Taiwanese launch site by truck and to the chosen foreign one by air.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191206224150/https://www.taiwanembassy.org/uslax/post/21945.html
http://archive.is/pR2SN




*HAPITH V* 
is a cost-effective space launch system using cutting-edge, non-explosive hybrid rocket technologies. Our hybrid rocket engines are delivering class-I rocket engine performance that enables fast turnaround space launch services.

*PAYLOAD*

MICRO AND SMALL SATELLITES TO LOW EARTH ORBIT (LEO) AND SUN-SYNCHRONOUS ORBIT (SSO)

*HAPITH V OVERVIEW*

MAX. LEO PAYLOAD MASS
390 KG

MAX. SSO PAYLOAD MASS
350 KG

ALTITUDE
600 – 700 KM

HEIGHT
20 M

DIAMETER
2.2 M

STAGES
3

*UPPER STAGE*

single hybrid rocket engine with gimbaled thrust vector control (TVC) and a cold-gas reaction control system (RCS)

THRUST 10KN

*SECOND STAGE*

cluster of four hybrid rocket engines with gimbaled thrust vector control (TVC)

THRUST 80KN

*FIRST STAGE*

cluster of five hybrid rocket engines with liquid-injection vector control (LITVC)

THRUST 650KN

*PAYLOAD*

The payload fairing of Hapith V is constructed by using lightweight composite honeycomb sandwich structure with ample thermal and environmental protections.

*MATERIALS*

Hapith V is designed to be constructed using mainly lightweight high strength carbon composite flight structure. 

*AVIONICS*

TiSPACE avionics and GNC flight control subsystem are developed simultaneously such that their performance can be checked and verified through real time simulations with the enhancement of a high precision rate table testing platform.

*LELIEN*

LELIEN engine is designed based on a high-efficiency N2O/SBR hybrid rocket technology with specially formulated high density and high energy SBR solid grain and N2O injection scheme that gives our propulsion system close to ideal overall thrust performance.





http://archive.ph/WDK6h/bf56dbcadeae9363b52ab7ca505eabe0cbd62fea.png ; https://archive.ph/WDK6h/655ea4fad5777b2b809e6c58b5db183baee72698/scr.png ; http://www.tispace.com/launch.html ; http://archive.ph/OJFSI 
▲ 1. HAPITH V SLV

http://www.tispace.com/launch.html
http://archive.ph/OJFSI​




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y26ZIdxVI3E ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy 
▲ 1. TiSPACE Video 2,079 views •Sep 12, 2019





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SItKkOJ5RMQ ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy 
▲ 2. Accomplishment of Vehicle Structural Dynamics Testing 778 views •Sep 17, 2019





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exXVuppC0Qc ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy 
▲ 3. High Efficiency Hybrid Rocket Engine 761 views •Oct 17, 2019
We are ready for the first sub orbital launch in late 2019 and the first orbital launch in early 2020.
Our hybrid rocket engines have achieved Class-I propulsion efficiency, including 10,000 N, 20,000 N and 130,000 N thrust levels which can provide dedicated services for small satellites.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhM7UmQir5o ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy 
▲ 4. Successful S2 Stage level Qualification Hot fire Test with Thrust Vectoring 588 views •Nov 20, 2019
Before the first launch, we have another beautiful performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Space project eXTP to set example of good cooperation with China: Czech scientists*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-07 08:31:39|Editor: Xiang Bo

PRAGUE, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- The enhanced X-Ray Timing and Polarimetry mission (eXTP) could set an example of good cooperation between the Czech Republic and China, said Czech scientists attending an international workshop on Astronomical X-Ray Optics which closed here on Friday.

The eXTP is a China-led cutting-edge satellite observatory that aims to explore still mysterious celestial bodies, such as black holes and neutron stars.

The project, to be launched by 2027, has reached out for cooperation with scientists from more than 20 countries, including Italy, Germany,and France.

Chinese researchers in the past relied mainly on interpreting data from other space programs, noted Prof. Vladimir Karas, director of Astronomical Institute of the Czech Academy of Sciences.

But he stressed that the eXTP would change the trend as Chinese astrophysicists become more important in the international scientific community.

The eXTP project also spells closer economic cooperation between China and Europe. The satellite will carry four payloads - two developed mainly by China and two by Europe.

China will supply a Spectroscopy Focusing Array (SFA) and Polarimetry Focusing Array (PFA), while the European side will develop the Large Area Detector (LAD) and Wide Field Monitor (WFM).

The Czech team, composed of scientists from the Astronomical Institute of the Czech Academy of Sciences and Silesian University in Opava, will contribute in cooperation with the Czech industry.

Czech scientists will participate in measurements of X-rays from the closest neighborhood of black holes and neutron stars.

"These satellites are extremely complicated and expensive, so it turns out that one country, one academy, or one space agency has finite resources to produce one satellite," said Karas, who is also Co-Principal Investigator of the Czech project for the eXTP.

"But these satellites don't last forever. They fly a few years, and they need to be replaced... no country is able to repeat this many times. There needs collaboration," Karas added.

Karas said his team's collaboration with Chinese researchers began about 10 years ago at an astrophysics conference in Spain, where he and a Chinese researcher from Shanghai found shared research interests.

Since then, Karas has co-signed research papers with Chinese physicists and saw the launch of the Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope (HXMT) in China two years ago.

Formal relations between the Chinese and Czech space programs began in the early 1990s. The Czech Academy of Sciences and Chinese Academy of Sciences both finance student exchanges and allow researchers to visit each other's academies.

The Czech Republic, through the European Space Agency (ESA), is also formally collaborating with the Chinese Academy of Sciences on other projects such as the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE).

So far, the Czech Republic is part of the main consortium on SMILE and providing "top-level participation" during the project's finalization.

"SMILE is already in the manufacturing process, everything is fixed, and it's official," said Prof. Rene Hudec, the Czech team's lead from the Faculty of Electrical Engineering of the Czech Technical University.

However, the ESA has yet to sign on to the eXTP project officially.

"I hear that they will somehow support or join the mission so that everything should be on the right track," said Karas. "For us, it would be a big help because the Czech Republic is a small country and we are involved in the ESA."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205381675225497600
cedar@EL2squirrel
SJ-20 is a communication satellite of DFH-5 platform, it will be launched in late december by Long March-5.

If it goes well, It will conduct the first Q/V-band communication experiment with 4.5Ghz bandwidth in the world




9
2:59 PM - Dec 13, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Miyin program to seek habitable exoplanets*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-12-14 06:47



An artist's conception of an exoplanet beyond our own solar system known to astronomers as LHS 3844b, which lies about 48.6 light years from Earth is shown in this handout photo obtained Aug 19, 2019. [Photo/Agencies]

China has begun preliminary research on a program scheduled to be officially launched around 2030 to search for potentially habitable planets outside our solar system, according to a key figure in the nation's space industry.

Yuan Jie, general manager at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, said on Thursday during a lecture to students at Beihang University in Beijing that the Miyin program has been listed as one of the company's top priorities to be realized around 2030.

Yuan's company is a State-owned space conglomerate and the leading contractor for almost all of the country's space endeavors ranging from the Shenzhou manned programs to the Chang'e lunar expeditions.

He said the program plans to send spacecraft carrying telescopes and other cutting-edge detectors to help scientists find potentially habitable exoplanets near our solar system and analyze their conditions.

Researchers will also be allowed to conduct spectroscopic surveys and explore the distribution of water on planets inside our own solar system, Yuan added.

He said key technologies of the program will include detectors usable in extremely cold conditions.

The program is expected to open a new chapter in astronomical observation and is likely to bring breakthroughs to the country's scientific efforts, Yuan said.

This is the first time a high-ranking figure inside China's space industry disclosed the country's attempts to find Earthlike planets around sun-like stars.

However, as Proxima Centauri-the nearest star to our own sun-is over four light years away, this is an impossible distance to reach in a human life span using current technologies.

Therefore, the Miyin missions will merely leave our own solar system to get a clearer, unhindered and slightly closer look at any exoplanets out there.

Before Yuan, a handful of works published by local authorities and State-owned institutes in China had unveiled some facets about the proposed Miyin program.

A statement released in May by the Qian Xuesen Laboratory under the China Academy of Space Technology said the program was first conceived in May 2018. It involves several academicians from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Chinese Academy of Engineering as well as multiple preeminent institutes such as Peking University, Nanjing University and Dalian University of Technology.

A news release published by Xidian University in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, quoted Meng Xiaojing, a Chinese Academy of Sciences academician, as saying that the development methods, program phases and goals have been set and organizations involved will deepen exchanges and cooperation.

Wang Yanan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said that though interplanetary immigration sounds impossible for now, it is necessary for governments and scientists to embark on the research, search and exploration of potentially habitable extrasolar planets because this endeavor will not only enable mankind to explore all kinds of possibilities for humanity's future, but also create new stimuli for science and technology.

As of Dec 1, there were 4,135 confirmed exoplanets in 3,073 star systems, according to the Paris-based online database Extrasolar Planets Encyclopedia.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Macao's moon, planetary lab to boost China's deep space exploration*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-15 19:33:08|Editor: mingmei
by Xinhua writers Wang Chenxi, Hu Yao & Guo Xin



A model of the space exploration satellite Macao Science 1. [Photo/China National Space Administration]

MACAO, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- Macao's first space exploration satellite was named Macao Science 1, the special administrative region (SAR)'s Secretary for Social Affairs and Culture Tam Chon Weng announced Sunday at an opening ceremony of an aerospace exhibition.

During the opening ceremony, Vice Administrator of China National Space Administration (CNSA) Wu Yanhua also announced that the CNSA would set up Macao Space Exploration and Science Center to assist deep space exploration cooperation between China and international society, and help such institutions in Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area to work with each other.

The satellite, which will be launched in 2021, is the first of its kind to probe the South Atlantic Anomaly (SAA), a region of reduced magnetic intensity where the inner radiation belt is at its lowest altitude.

Geophysicists believe the study of SAA can help them find the reason of Earth's weakening magnetic field.

The satellite program is operated by China's State Key Laboratory of Lunar and Planetary Science, which was approved by the Ministry of Science and Technology and established on Oct. 8, 2018 in Macao University of Science and Technology (MUST).

Prof. Zhang Keke, chief of the laboratory, is a world renowned Earth and planetary physicist. He came to Macao from University of Exeter, Britain in 2018.

"This satellite program is moving forward much faster than I have expected," he told Xinhua in an recent interview. "I can concentrate all the resources into this key laboratory."

Zhang's research team has about 40 experts and scholars, including leading figures and young talents from well-known global institutions, and have participated in major projects of China's deep space exploration long before the laboratory had been recognized by Ministry of Science and Technology.

China is set to launch its Mars explorer in 2020. Zhang's team also has taken part in the research and development of the Mars explorer.

"The Mars explorer will collect many data from Mars and we will use our equipment to analyze those data for the study of Mars' inner structure and planetary evolution history," he said.

Besides the deep space exploration, the laboratory scholars also do research on lunar physics, planetary physics, lunar geology and planetary chemistry.

Associate Prof. Zhu Menghua from the laboratory made a breakthrough this year, as his paper Reconstructing the Late-accretion History of the Moon was published in Nature in July.

Zhu used the supercomputing platform of the MUST to study the process of different celestial bodies hitting the Earth and the Moon at different angles and the differences in retained mass through multiple simulation, and revealed the mystery of lack of iron in the lunar mantle compared with that of earth.

This experiment and its result provide new point of view to the late-accretion history of the Earth and moon, indirectly proved the great collision theory of the formation of the moon, and provide new scientific support for data analysis of Chang'e 4 and subsequent lunar and Mars exploration missions.

Zhu has also studied planetary biology, a field where scientists try to find what kind of extreme environment can survive.

He told Xinhua that the planetary biology is a hot spot in international community but a new territory in China.

Associate Prof. Andre Guimaraes Lemos Antunes, one of the laboratory's planetary biologists, said China is at an exciting stage of space exploration. In Macao, the State Key Laboratory has convenient conditions to conduct cutting-edge research and engage in China's space program.

"This is very interesting and I am willing to contribute to all of this," he said.

As a Portuguese, Antunes feels at home in Macao. "The interesting thing about Macao is that it has historical ties with Portugal, so I'm very happy to work here."

The team is very diverse and interdisciplinary. Working side by side with colleagues in different fields such as computer modeling, space exploration and geophysics has been an interesting experience, he added.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 13:52, 27-Oct-2019
> *The Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket arrives at launch site*
> By Wu Lei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Space Administration announced that the Long March 5 Y-3 carrier rocket safely arrived in south China's Hainan Wenchang Qinglan Port on October 27.
> 
> After completing a series of assembly and testing work, the rocket will be launched from the Wenchang space launch site.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels. /CGTN Photo
> 
> The rocket transport fleet, consisting of the Yuanwang 21 and 22 vessels belonging to the China Satellite Maritime Survey and Control Department, set sail from Tianjin Port on October 22. After five days and nights of sailing under the complex sea conditions and harsh environment, it arrived safely at the Qinglan Port Terminal in Wenchang, Hainan.
> 
> The rocket will then be transported to the Wenchang Space Launch Site by road transport and will carry out preparations for the launch site mission following the plan.


中国之声 44分钟前 已编辑
【长征五号遥三火箭垂直转运至发射区】记者从国家航天局获悉，12月21日，长征五号遥三运载火箭在中国文昌航天发射场完成技术区相关工作后，垂直转运至发射区，计划于12月底前后择机实施飞行试验任务。长征五号遥三火箭于10月底运抵中国文昌航天发射场后，按照飞行任务测试发射流程，陆续完成了总装、测试等各项准备工作。21日上午8时25分 ，承载着长征五号遥三火箭的活动发射平台，驶出发射场垂直测试厂房，平稳行驶约2小时后，安全转运至发射区。后续，在完成火箭功能检查和联合测试工作，并确认最终状态后，火箭将加注推进剂，按计划实施发射。
*The Voice of China *
44 minutes ago

*[Long March 5Y3 Rocket Rolled-out to Launch Pad]*

The reporter learned from the National Aeronautics and Space Administration that on December 21st, after the Long March 5Y3 carrier rocket completed related work in the technical area at the Wenchang Space Launch Site in China, it was vertically transferred to the launch area. It is planned to conduct flight missions around late December. After the Long March No. 5 rocket arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Site at the end of October, it completed the assembly, testing and other preparations in accordance with the flight test launch process. At 8:25 a.m. on the 21st, the mobile launch platform carrying the Long March No. 5Y3 rocket was driven out of the vertical test building. After about 2 hours of smooth driving, it was safely transferred to the launch pad. Subsequently, after completing the rocket function inspection and joint testing and confirming the final state, the rocket will be filled with propellant and launched as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to launch first satellite for space-based gravitational wave detection next year*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-14 19:40:22|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch its first satellite to test the technologies of the space-based gravitational wave detection program "Tianqin" by the end of 2019.
> 
> The program Tianqin, meaning "harp in sky," was initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in south China's Guangdong Province in 2015. It will consist of three satellites forming an equilateral triangle around the earth.
> 
> "It's like a harp in space. If the gravitational waves come, the 'harp's strings" will be plucked," said Luo Jun, president of the Sun Yat-sen University and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, at a conference held recently in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong Province.
> 
> The detection will be based on high-precision laser interferometry technology to measure the changes of the distances and locations of the three satellites, according to Luo.
> 
> Gravitational waves are "ripples" in the fabric of space-time caused by some of the most violent and energetic processes in the universe. Albert Einstein predicted the existence of gravitational waves in 1916 in his general theory of relativity.
> 
> The first-ever discovery of gravitational waves by the American Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory (LIGO), announced in February 2016, has encouraged scientists worldwide to accelerate their research.
> 
> Different from LIGO, the space-based probes will be used to detect gravitational waves at much lower frequencies, which are generated by the merging of massive or supermassive black holes, scientists say.
> 
> The European Space Agency has also launched a space-based gravitational wave detection program, the "Laser Interferometer Space Antenna" project.
> 
> Luo admitted that although China had achieved some breakthrough results in the detection technology, there was still a huge gap to realize the space-based detection of gravitational waves.
> 
> Laser-ranging is one of the necessary technologies for detection. China accomplished its first successful laser-ranging between earth and the moon in January this year.
> 
> The relay satellite of China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe, launched in May this year, carries a reflector developed by the Sun Yat-sen University, and is expected to extend laser-ranging to a record distance of 460,000 km in 2019.
> 
> Scientists from Germany, Italy and Russia have expressed their willingness to cooperate with China in gravitational wave detection.





JSCh said:


> *New China-Brazil earth resource satellite sent into space*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-20 12:05:07|Editor: Yurou
> 
> TAIYUAN, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- A new satellite, jointly developed by China and Brazil, was sent into space on Friday, pushing forward the aerospace cooperation between the two countries, according to the China National Space Administration.
> 
> The China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A was launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:22 a.m. Friday Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.
> 
> The satellite is the sixth satellite under the earth resource satellite cooperation program between the two countries. It will obtain global optical remote-sensing data and support the Brazilian government's monitoring of the Amazon rainforest and the country's environmental changes.
> 
> The satellite was jointly developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the National Institute for Space Research of Brazil. The carrier rocket was developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.
> 
> By the same rocket, another eight satellites were put into orbit, including a wide-range multispectral remote-sensing microsatellite donated to Ethiopia.


----------



## JSCh

*First exoplanet found by Chinese astronomers named after moon goddess*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-21 22:59:17|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, Dec. 21 (Xinhua) -- The first exoplanet discovered by Chinese astronomers and its host star have been named "Wangshu" and "Xihe," which mean moon goddess and sun goddess respectively in Chinese mythology.

The two names proposed by the student astronomy club of Guangzhou No. 6 Middle School were announced at the Beijing Planetarium Saturday, which is a part of the NameExoWorlds campaign organized by the International Astronomical Union (IAU).

Discovered by Chinese astronomers in 2008, Wangshu is about 440 light-years away from Earth in Lyra, orbiting Xihe, which is sufficiently bright to be observed through telescopes from China.

Xihe's mass is twice that of the Sun, while Wangshu's mass is 2.7 times that of Jupiter, the largest planet in the Solar System, according to Zhao Fei from the National Astronomical Observatories, a member of the team who discovered Wangshu. "We love the two names, they are quite Chinese style," he added.

Within the framework of the IAU's 100th anniversary commemorations in 2019, 112 countries and regions organized campaigns that stimulated the direct participation of over 780,000 people worldwide, who proposed and selected names for each exoplanet and its host star.

While astronomers catalogue newly discovered exoplanets using telephone-number-like designations, there has been growing interest amongst astronomers and the public alike in also assigning proper names, as is done for Solar System bodies, said Eric Mamajek, co-chair of the NameExoWorlds Steering Committee.

Chinese astronomers discovered the giant exoplanet HD173416b in 2008, which was selected as one of China's top 10 astronomical advances that year.

Proposed by the student astronomy club of Guangzhou No. 6 Middle School, Xihe and Wangshu emerged from 67 proposals from all over the country and were confirmed by the IAU as the official names of the star and planet.

Xihe and Wangshu are the names of celestial deities from Chinese ancient mythology. Xihe is the goddess of the sun and is also considered to be the earliest astronomer and calendar maker, and Wangshu is the goddess who drives for the moon and is regarded as the symbol of the moon, said Xu Yipeng, a student from the astronomy club.

"The two names not only show the relationship between the star and planet, but also symbolize the spirit of exploring the universe," Xu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *Chinese university launches reusable rocket*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-23 22:07:16|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> XIAMEN, April 23 (Xinhua) -- China's Xiamen University launched and recovered its first rocket Tuesday, in northwest China's desert.
> 
> The Jiageng-I rocket, jointly developed by Xiamen University and Beijing-based company Space Transportation, has a total length of 8.7 meters, a wingspan of 2.5 meters and a take-off mass of 3,700 kg.
> 
> The reusable rocket traveled at a maximum altitude of 26.2 km and was recovered at the designated landing site.
> 
> The joint flight was to test the performance of the dual waverider forebody configuration designed by the university's School of Aeronautics and Astronautics, and to verify the rocket recovery and reuse technology.
> 
> The dual waverider forebody configuration, an aerodynamic system for hypersonic airplanes, is installed at the nosecone of the rocket to test its performance in real flight conditions.
> 
> The test was part of the university's project to try to quintuple the current speed of civil aircraft to achieve global direct access within two hours.
> 
> The flight is "an important milestone towards the ultimate goal of the project," said the university's official WeChat account.
> 
> Located in east China's Fujian Province, Xiamen University is one of the earliest Chinese universities to conduct aviation studies.
> 
> Space Transportation Co. is a launcher manufacturer aiming to develop reusable rockets for small payloads and provide low-cost and reliable space transportation services for its clients.


China航天 


今天 19:14
【凌空天行成功完成“天行Ⅰ”火箭遥二飞行试验】2019年12月23日上午8时50分，凌空天行“天行Ⅰ“火箭完成遥二飞行试验任务O凌空天行成功完成“天行Ⅰ”火箭遥二飞行试验 LChina航天的微博视频

Today 19:14
[Space Transportation successfully completed the "TianXing Ⅰ" rocket Y2 flight test] At 8:50 am on December 23, 2019, Space Transportation "TianXing Ⅰ" rocket completed second test flight mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 24-DEC-2019
*Lasers learn to accurately spot space junk*
Scientists applied a set of algorithms to laser-ranging telescopes and succeeded in increasing accurate detection of the space litter in Earth's orbit threatening spacecraft safety

AMERICAN INSTITUTE OF PHYSICS



Beijing Fangshan Satellite Laser Observatory. *CREDIT: *Beijing Fangshan Satellite Laser Observatory

WASHINGTON, D.C., December 24, 2019 - Chinese researchers have improved the accuracy in detecting space junk in earth's orbit, providing a more effective way to plot safe routes for spacecraft maneuvers.

"The possibility of successfully navigating an asteroid field is approximately 3,720 to one!" exclaimed C-3PO as Han Solo directed the Millennium Falcon into an asteroid field in "Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back." Earth's orbit is nowhere near as dangerous, but after more than half a century of space activity, collisions between jettisoned engines and disintegrated spacecraft have formed a planetary scrapheap that spacecraft need to evade.

Scientists have developed space junk identification systems, but it has proven tricky to pinpoint the swift, small specks of space litter. A unique set of algorithms for laser ranging telescopes, described in the _Journal of Laser Applications_, by AIP Publishing, has significantly improving the success rate of space debris detection.

"After improving the pointing accuracy of the telescope through a neural network, space debris with a cross sectional area of 1 meter squared and a distance of 1,500 kilometers can be detected," said Tianming Ma, from the Chinese Academy of Surveying and Mapping, Beijing and Liaoning Technical University, Fuxin.

Laser ranging technology uses laser reflection from objects to measure their distance. But the echo signal reflected from the surface of space debris is very weak, reducing the accuracy. Previous methods improved laser ranging pinpointing of debris but only to a 1-kilometer level.

Application of neural networks - algorithms modeled on the human brain's sensory inputs, processing and output levels - to laser ranging technologies has been proposed previously. However, Ma's study is the first time a neural network has significantly improved the pointing accuracy of a laser-ranging telescope.

Ma and colleagues trained a back propagation neural network to recognize space debris using two correcting algorithms. The Genetic Algorithm and Levenberg-Marquardt optimized the neural network's thresholds for recognition of space debris, ensuring the network wasn't too sensitive and could be trained on localized areas of space. The team demonstrated the improved accuracy by testing against three traditional methods at the Beijing Fangshen laser range telescope station.

The observation data of 95 stars was used to solve the algorithm coefficients from each method, and the accuracy of detecting 22 other stars was assessed. The new pointing correction algorithms proved the most accurate, as well as easy to operate with good real-time performance.

Ma aims to further refine the method. "Obtaining the precise orbit of space debris can provide effective help for the safe operation of spacecraft in orbit."


Lasers learn to accurately spot space junk | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Breaking !!

央广军事 
23分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
【转起祝贺！#探索一号商业亚轨道运载火箭成功首飞#



】2019年12月25日16点50分，酒泉卫星发射中心成功组织了“探索一号·中国科技城之星”商业亚轨道运载火箭首次飞行。该型火箭是北京星途探索科技有限公司自主研发的首型火箭，可以广泛应用于超燃冲压发动机、导引头、航天产品准入考核等领域，也可为气象探测、微重力试验、卫星载荷试验等提供技术服务。

*China National Radio Military*
21 minutes ago from Weibo

[Congratulations! Tansuo-1 Commercial Suborbital Launch Vehicle Successfully Launch # [威武]】 At 16:50 on December 25, 2019, Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center successfully organized the "Tansuo-1 China Science and Technology City Star" commercial suborbital launch for the first time. This type of rocket is the first rocket independently developed by Beijing Space Trek Technology CO., LTD. It can be widely used for scramjet engines, seekers, aerospace product test mission etc., and can also be used to provide technological service for meteorological observation, microgravity testing satellite payload test.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Anymore news on China's reusable rocket by private companies?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 
> 
> 今天 19:14
> 【凌空天行成功完成“天行Ⅰ”火箭遥二飞行试验】2019年12月23日上午8时50分，凌空天行“天行Ⅰ“火箭完成遥二飞行试验任务O凌空天行成功完成“天行Ⅰ”火箭遥二飞行试验 LChina航天的微博视频
> 
> Today 19:14
> [Space Transportation successfully completed the "TianXing Ⅰ" rocket Y2 flight test] At 8:50 am on December 23, 2019, Space Transportation "TianXing Ⅰ" rocket completed second test flight mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Commercial space industry is soaring*
By Zhang Hongpei and Li Xuanmin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/25 21:38:40

*Private, state firms reap gains of past efforts, make technological advance*



A simulated diagram of Xiaoxiang 1, a commercial research nanosatellite developed by Spacety Photo: Courtesy of Spacety

China's commercial space sector is growing rapidly and its development is reaching a climax this year with domestic players making technology breakthroughs, executives and industry analysts told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"For both players with state-owned enterprise backgrounds or private-invested, this year means harvesting the gains" of past efforts, said Huang Zhicheng, an expert in the space industry.

The overall atmosphere is very dynamic, Huang told the Global Times.

Earlier this month, two solid-fueled Kuaizhou-1A rockets were fired into orbit from the same spaceport in northern China with a gap of less than six hours. Kuaizhou-1A is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASIC), is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.




Cao Meng, head of marketing at Expace Technology Co, which is subordinate to state-owned CASIC, told the Global Times that the company has basically completed its mission of eight to nine launches planned at the beginning of the year, and it is scheduled to do four to five launches in the first half of next year.

In August, China's another new carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1, developed by the China Rocket Co (affiliated to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology) and designed for commercial use, made its maiden flight, sending three satellites into planned orbit.

Unlike the carrier rockets of the world-known Long March family, the new Dragon series was developed in a commercial mode to meet the market demand to launch small commercial satellites, according to the Xinhua News Agency.
*
Start-ups' opportunities*

Space is a hard place to operate, and doing business in the sector seems to be more difficult for private-sector companies, which have to make full efforts in technology research and development, talent attraction and sufficient financing to support their own survival.

The development of China's private space sector, including rockets, satellites and space-to-ground internet connections, is still in its initial phase, experts noted.




Private rocket firm iSpace's carrier rocket successfully sent satellites into orbit in July from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China's Gansu Province, a milestone for China's commercial space industry. It was the first private-sector space firm to do so, after two earlier failures of the other two leading rocket start-ups - OneSpace and LandSpace.

Called SQX-1 Y-1, the iSpace's rocket is the largest and most powerful built by a private Chinese space company, the Beijing-based start-up said.

Yao Bowen, vice president of iSpace, told the Global Times Wednesday that this year's experience taught the company to stick to its targets in phases to achieve them step by step.

"Featuring high risks and a scrupulous R&D process, the rocket project needs long periods of hard work and patience," said Yao.

He said iSpace plans to do four to seven space launches next year, according to current orders.​


"We have made profits via rocket projects since this July's successful launch and want to expand our business in this sector next year," said Yao.

Yao also noted that iSpace wants to take another giant step next year in the area of reusable rockets.

Another important component of the commercial space sector is made up by satellite companies, and they are also betting on the market next year.

Galaxy Space, a commercial aerospace company, plans to launch China's first low-Earth orbit (LEO) 5G broadband satellite in early January, CEO Xu Ming told the Global Times. The satellite has been delivered to the Jiuquan launch base, where it's waiting to be launched.

The launch is aiming to catch up with US rivals such as Oneweb and SpaceX, which have already set up LEO satellite networks.

Galaxy Space's satellite will also be the world's first LEO broadband satellite in the Q/V band, an extremely high-frequency band. "We will send more low-cost, high-performance 5G satellites into space," Xu noted.

Another satellite firm, Spacety, based in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan Province, has so far sent 18 satellites into orbits, seven this year alone.

To some degree, the satellite segment has taken faster steps than the rocket segment in the whole commercial space sector, said Yang Feng, CEO of Spacety.

Yang told the Global Times on Wednesday that the company has been able to cut its satellite manufacturing costs year after year.

"Commercial space is a globalized market and China is showcasing a set of 'box combinations' composed of state-owned players and private ones, to join the race in the global market," Yang noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Focus: Chinese satellite tests space-based gravitational wave detection technologies*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-20 20:23:40|Editor: ZX
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- A recently-launched Chinese satellite has conducted in-orbit experiments on the key technologies related to space-based gravitational wave detection, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced on Friday.
> 
> The satellite, sent into orbit on Aug. 31, is China's first such kind of satellite, and has completed its first stage tests in orbit, laying a solid foundation for future gravitational wave observation in space, said Xiangli Bin, vice president of CAS.
> 
> "This is the first step of China's space-based gravitational wave detection. But there is still a long way to go to realize detecting gravitational waves in space. Chinese scientists will continue to contribute Chinese wisdom to the exploration and human progress," Xiangli said.
> 
> The satellite has been named Taiji-1. As a Chinese term for the "supreme ultimate," Taiji is well-known as the black and white circular symbol representing yin and yang. The pattern of Taiji also resembles a binary star system composed by objects like neutron stars or black holes.
> 
> Gravitational waves are "ripples" in space-time caused by some of the most violent and energetic processes in the universe. Albert Einstein predicted the existence of gravitational waves in 1916 in his general theory of relativity.
> 
> The strongest gravitational waves are produced by catastrophic events such as colliding black holes, supernovae, coalescing neutron stars or white dwarf stars and possibly even the remnants of gravitational radiation created by the birth of the universe itself.
> 
> The first discovery of gravitational waves by the LIGO Collaboration in 2015 has opened a new window to observe the universe and encouraged scientists worldwide to accelerate their research.
> 
> CAS has announced the research program "Taiji" that will study gravitational waves from the merging of binary black holes and other celestial bodies.
> 
> Unlike the LIGO research conducted from a ground-based observatory, Taiji will conduct space-based detection on the gravitational waves with lower frequencies to observe celestial bodies with greater mass or located farther away in the universe, said Wu Yueliang, chief scientist of the Taiji program and an academician of CAS.
> 
> However, the gravitational wave signals from those celestial bodies are extremely weak, posing great challenges for detection. Scientists need to break through the limit of current precise measurement and control technology, Wu said.
> 
> Taiji-1 aims to test the key technologies such as high-precision and ultra-stable laser interferometer, gravitational reference sensor, ultra-high precision drag-free control and ultra-stable and ultra-static satellite platform, according to Wu.
> 
> Taiji-1 has realized China's most accurate space laser interference measurement and the first in-orbit drag-free control technology test. It also carried out electric propulsion technology experiments, Xiangli said.
> 
> The first-stage in-orbit test showed that the accuracy of displacement measurement of the laser interferometer on Taiji-1 could reach a 100-picometer order of magnitude, equivalent to the size of an atom.
> 
> "The accuracy of the gravitational reference sensor on the satellite reached ten billionths of the magnitude of the earth's gravitational acceleration, equivalent to the acceleration produced by an ant pushing the Taiji-1 satellite," Wu explained.
> 
> The thrust resolution of the micro-thruster on the satellite reached a scale equivalent to one-ten thousandth of the weight of a sesame grain, Wu said.
> 
> However, the technological requirements for detecting gravitational waves in space are much higher, scientists say.
> 
> CAS set a three-step strategy to implement the Taiji program. It took the research team about one year to develop Taiji-1, the first satellite of the program. It is expected to launch another two satellites in the second step after 2023, and three more satellites in the third step around 2033, according to Wu.
> 
> Over the past few years, China has sent a series of space science satellites into space, including the DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite and the HXMT, China's first X-ray space telescope.
> 
> In the coming three to four years, China plans to launch new space science satellites including the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S), the Einstein-Probe (EP) and the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) to study gravitational waves, black holes, the relationship between the solar system and humanity and the origin and evolution of the universe.


*China's Taiji-1 satellite successfully passes in-orbit tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-25 23:58:28|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's first satellite to conduct experiments on key technologies related to space-based gravitational wave detection, Taiji-1, has successfully completed its in-orbit tests, the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) announced Wednesday.

The satellite, sent into orbit on Aug. 31, 2019, is China's first such kind of satellite, and has completed its in-orbit experiments, making a breakthrough in the country's gravitational wave detection, said Wu Yueliang, chief scientist of the project.

After four months of tests and experiments, it was proved that the satellite system has performed well in orbit and completed all the experiments required for research, Wu added.

With the success of Taiji-1's in-orbit tests, the first goal of CAS's three-step strategy to implement the program has been successfully achieved.

Taiji-1 will conduct more expansion experiments in the next stage, said Wu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Sinosphere on steroid lately, and skyrocketing above the stratosphere, after Japan, North and South Korea, now the R.O.C. more and more credible.
> 
> After the solid propellant Kirin SLV, another Taiwanese small launcher of the Iranian Safir-2 SLV class.
> 
> This time the Hapith-V SLV is an expandable hybrid N2O/SBR launcher, made for 90% of T800-grade carbon fiber composite.
> 
> This launcher will deliver up to 390 kg to a low-inclination orbit of 600-700 km. SSO can be envisaged from Australia or Scandinavia.
> 
> 
> *Taiwanese Company Aims At Launch Costs 10% Of Competitors’*
> 
> Aerospace Daily & Defense Report
> 
> Oct 24, 2019
> 
> Bradley Perrett
> 
> 
> Hot fire test of Tispace 1-metric-ton-thrust engine: Tispace
> 
> A Taiwanese company plans to enter the market for light space launches with what it says will be 10% of the costs of current major operators, thanks to an efficient production setup and use of hybrid solid-liquid propulsion.
> 
> Launch of a two-stage demonstrator rocket is scheduled for November, to be followed by monthly launches of larger production rockets in 2021, said Yen-Sen Chen, founder and CEO of the company, Taiwan Innovation Space (Tispace).
> 
> At first, each launch by the expendable, three-stage Hapith V production rocket will be priced at $6-7 million, Chen said. This will deliver up to 390 kg (860 lb.) to a low-inclination orbit of 600- 700 km (370-430 mi.). “We have lots of room for a lower price,” Chen added, since costs would be so low.
> 
> The initial production facility near Taipei, with a capacity of 12 rockets a year, will be able to achieve the targeted cost of 10% of competitors’, Chen said. But the company is looking for a larger site farther south for a plant that could build 100 rockets a year.
> 
> Engines of the Hapith V and the Hapith 1 demonstrator are almost devoid of machinery. Being hybrid, they do not require the elaborate production and handling facilities of potentially explosive solid-propellant motors.
> 
> The fuel is a special hard rubber, made in Taiwan. The oxidizer is nitrous oxide fed to the engine by tank pressure, which begins at 6 MPa (870 psi.) at launch, falling to 1 MPa at the time of engine cutoff; there are no turbo pumps.
> 
> Tispace has tested engines of various thrust levels. Specific impulse, a measure of propulsion efficiency, will be 270 sec. for the first stage and 301 sec. for the second and third, the company estimates. This is regarded as adequate rather than exceptional, since the most important engine characteristic is simplicity and adaptability to low-cost production.
> 
> A contractor will supply the fuel in the single cylindrical block needed for each engine, Chen said. No trimming or other adjustment of shape will be required. Insulation will be placed manually on the fuel blocks, then uncured carbon fiber composite will be laid around them automatically to create the case. The engine will then go into an oven for unpressurized curing of the composite at 90C (190F).
> 
> The oxidizer tanks will similarly be made automatically with the same, T800-grade carbon fiber composite. The company chose carbon fiber in preference to the usual aluminum to reduce weight. The company also believes carbon fiber suits low-cost fabrication. About 90% of the Hapith V structure is made of the material.
> 
> The engines use commercially available valves and stainless steel piping. Injectors, of proprietary design, will be made with 3D printing.
> 
> Attitude control is effected in the first stage by venting nitrous oxide and in the second and third stages by gimballing the engines (that is, the encased rubber blocks).
> 
> Chen set up the company in 2016, having previously worked for Taiwan’s National Space Organization. It has 105 employees, he said, speaking on the sidelines of the International Astronautical Congress, held in Washington Oct. 21-25.
> 
> The demonstrator is complete and ready for its Nov. 28 launch. It has a weight of 3.04 metric tons and launch thrust of 7.92 metric tons.
> 
> The company has begun making the first Hapith V. That 20-m (66-ft.) design has a weight of 35 metric tons and launch thrust of 65 metric tons from five engines. The second stage has four engines and 8 metric tons of thrust; the third has one engine generating 1 metric tons of thrust. Payload to Sun-synchronous orbit is 350 kg.
> 
> The company’s launch site is at the southern end of Taiwan, facing the empty Pacific Ocean. With inhabited islands to the north and south, Taiwan is unsuitable for launches to Sun- synchronous orbit, so Tispace is looking at options in Scandinavia. Australia is also a possibility.
> 
> Rockets are to be moved to the Taiwanese launch site by truck and to the chosen foreign one by air.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191206224150/https://www.taiwanembassy.org/uslax/post/21945.html
> http://archive.is/pR2SN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPITH V*
> is a cost-effective space launch system using cutting-edge, non-explosive hybrid rocket technologies. Our hybrid rocket engines are delivering class-I rocket engine performance that enables fast turnaround space launch services.
> 
> *PAYLOAD*
> 
> MICRO AND SMALL SATELLITES TO LOW EARTH ORBIT (LEO) AND SUN-SYNCHRONOUS ORBIT (SSO)
> 
> *HAPITH V OVERVIEW*
> 
> MAX. LEO PAYLOAD MASS
> 390 KG
> 
> MAX. SSO PAYLOAD MASS
> 350 KG
> 
> ALTITUDE
> 600 – 700 KM
> 
> HEIGHT
> 20 M
> 
> DIAMETER
> 2.2 M
> 
> STAGES
> 3
> 
> *UPPER STAGE*
> 
> single hybrid rocket engine with gimbaled thrust vector control (TVC) and a cold-gas reaction control system (RCS)
> 
> THRUST 10KN
> 
> *SECOND STAGE*
> 
> cluster of four hybrid rocket engines with gimbaled thrust vector control (TVC)
> 
> THRUST 80KN
> 
> *FIRST STAGE*
> 
> cluster of five hybrid rocket engines with liquid-injection vector control (LITVC)
> 
> THRUST 650KN
> 
> *PAYLOAD*
> 
> The payload fairing of Hapith V is constructed by using lightweight composite honeycomb sandwich structure with ample thermal and environmental protections.
> 
> *MATERIALS*
> 
> Hapith V is designed to be constructed using mainly lightweight high strength carbon composite flight structure.
> 
> *AVIONICS*
> 
> TiSPACE avionics and GNC flight control subsystem are developed simultaneously such that their performance can be checked and verified through real time simulations with the enhancement of a high precision rate table testing platform.
> 
> *LELIEN*
> 
> LELIEN engine is designed based on a high-efficiency N2O/SBR hybrid rocket technology with specially formulated high density and high energy SBR solid grain and N2O injection scheme that gives our propulsion system close to ideal overall thrust performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/WDK6h/bf56dbcadeae9363b52ab7ca505eabe0cbd62fea.png ; https://archive.ph/WDK6h/655ea4fad5777b2b809e6c58b5db183baee72698/scr.png ; http://www.tispace.com/launch.html ; http://archive.ph/OJFSI
> ▲ 1. HAPITH V SLV
> 
> http://www.tispace.com/launch.html
> http://archive.ph/OJFSI​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y26ZIdxVI3E ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy
> ▲ 1. TiSPACE Video 2,079 views •Sep 12, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SItKkOJ5RMQ ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy
> ▲ 2. Accomplishment of Vehicle Structural Dynamics Testing 778 views •Sep 17, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exXVuppC0Qc ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy
> ▲ 3. High Efficiency Hybrid Rocket Engine 761 views •Oct 17, 2019
> We are ready for the first sub orbital launch in late 2019 and the first orbital launch in early 2020.
> Our hybrid rocket engines have achieved Class-I propulsion efficiency, including 10,000 N, 20,000 N and 130,000 N thrust levels which can provide dedicated services for small satellites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhM7UmQir5o ; http://www.tispace.com/video/video-4.html ; http://archive.ph/w8Uuy
> ▲ 4. Successful S2 Stage level Qualification Hot fire Test with Thrust Vectoring 588 views •Nov 20, 2019
> Before the first launch, we have another beautiful performance.








http://archive.is/0S0sD/d68463237f88b6182ae460840ad9e20e1c556154.jpg ; https://archive.is/0S0sD/b76bb6e780cb06c6c83ccbc557dcb13d41a699a2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023163949/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EHk16MrX0AMmOhK.jpg:large ; https://twitter.com/RKDurden/status/1187039260274282497/photo/1 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191207.../стартап-tispace-представил-новые-ракеты-нос/ ; http://archive.ph/n8hMf 
▲ 1. Hapith-I and Hapith-V SLV







http://archive.ph/qcDNh/e076594a43fa5e86b11f169977543a37e2b47936.jpg ; https://archive.ph/qcDNh/015371028c8e9738f29154846a472fa2656906d0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226.../uc.udn.com.tw/photo/2019/12/26/1/7246288.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034126/https://udn.com/news/story/11322/4249404 ; http://archive.ph/v9SM5 
▲ 2. Hapith-I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) moved to the launchpad: notice the four gimballed hybrid main engines.






http://archive.is/fNM9r/47ad48124737d3d62b6443fce4165f71561aa6a3.jpg ; https://archive.is/fNM9r/fd51bf7cbcac24ddbbda0b25ef98a05a78ca9796/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxBfUEAEOXkk.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944 
▲ 3. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019 





http://archive.ph/Xs5OW/029069688fc6937f6f79a1eaf79f8720de4d721d.jpg ; https://archive.ph/Xs5OW/ce648a2da2cd58b0cc6bf3248b9928b47ece15b3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxCQVAAIi-Ia.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944 
▲ 4. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019





http://archive.ph/ZypQk/e0bac8f9374e47e60bc9a354874ce795a95c0f86.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ZypQk/aa96a52f1ca325064d22bb4f2d20e40f924576e8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxC-UcAIF1CP.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944 
▲ 5. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019


_Maiden launch scheduled for 27th December 2019

2019-12-26 08:58:31

The promotion of the space technology companies in Taitung ’s space exploration rocket has attracted attention from all walks of life. However, due to local concerns, the launch operation will be suspended and a briefing will be held today. The relevant person said today that the promotion company hopes to obtain local public opinion supports and strives to launch as scheduled tomorrow (27th). If the planned launch operation can be carried out according to the original plan, the projectiles of the space exploration rocket will fall into the waters 30 kilometers east of Green Island and Lanyu.

Relevant sources also said that if it is difficult to successfully launch on the 27th of this month, the next launch date will be on January 22 next year.

The Maritime Safety Administration, the Agriculture Commission, the Civil Aviation Bureau of the Ministry of Communications, the Port Bureau and the military have issued sea and air area control notifications in accordance with previous plans, calling on vessels and aircraft in various areas to avoid the controlled sea and air areas launched by rockets.

The promotion company had previously stated that once the space exploration rocket was launched, the entire rocket had a range of about 10 minutes and fell after reaching 200 kilometers. However, according to the application file of the promotion company, the maximum ballistic altitude of the space exploration rocket was 300 kilometers. A space exploration rocket can reach a higher altitude. If the rocket launches smoothly, the small satellites carried next time will be able to be sent directly into space orbit.

In order to perform the launch mission of the National Space Center's multi-purpose sounding rocket scientific experiment, the promoted space technology company once invited the relevant units to coordinate the sea and airspace control operation. According to the launching notice (sea and airspace) issued by the Coastal Inspection Agency and the Agricultural Committee Control sheet), from 6 am to 7 am on the 27th, it will be launched at the Taidong Nantian launch base (台東南田發射基地). The rocket's projectiles are expected to fall in the waters 30 kilometers away from the middle of Green Island and Lanyu.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650 
http://archive.ph/TQmYG ​_




http://archive.ph/ofNzw/2c6815b14f1f39498399ea75f312477d185741ba.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ofNzw/0895203df3a51cfc8c14452adec77eda5ad6b0c8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226...m.tw/Upload/news/600/2019/12/26/phpG2ArHK.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650 ; http://archive.ph/TQmYG 
▲ 6. NOTAM issued for 27 December 2019 or 22 January 2020, 0600-0700 AM 

*All fingers crossed and Godspeed! Go China! Go Feishu (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel)!*


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's private reusable rocket to be launched in 2021*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-21 14:27:27|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shows the model of the Hyperbola-2, a reusable rocket developed by a private Chinese company. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> *A Chinese reusable carrier rocket that uses liquid oxygen-methane propellants will be launched for the first time in 2021, making up for China's lack of reusable liquid-propellant rockets.*
> 
> BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese reusable carrier rocket that uses liquid oxygen-methane propellants will be launched for the first time in 2021.
> 
> The rocket, named the Hyperbola-2, may make up for China's lack of reusable liquid-propellant rockets.
> 
> The model of the rocket was on display at the 2019 Zhongguancun Forum in Beijing last week.
> 
> The Hyperbola-2 was developed by a Beijing-based private rocket developer i-Space. Its primary stage can be reused, reducing more than 70 percent of the rocket production cost, according to Dong Yanmin, the company's vice president of technology.
> 
> It will not only meet the growing demand for small and medium-sized satellite launches but also provide emergency and ride-share launches, Dong said.
> 
> 
> 
> This diagram shows the structure of the Hyperbola-2. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> The 28-meter-long rocket, with a takeoff weight of 90 tonnes, has a lift capability of sending 1.9 tonnes of payload to low-Earth orbit.
> 
> The rocket is low-cost and reliable, which can provide high-quality satellite launches, Dong said.


*China's reusable liquid rocket engine completes 500-second test*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-25 23:02:44|Editor: Mu Xuequan

BEIJING, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's 15-tonne reusable liquid oxygen-methane engine completed a run test with a duration of 500 seconds in Beijing on Wednesday.

The engine, named JD-1, was developed by the Beijing-based rocket company i-Space, which is China's first private developer to send a rocket into orbit.

As the key to the reuse of carrier rockets, the engine was designed to be used up to 30 times. It can save more than 70 percent in manufacturing cost for the rockets, according to the developer.

The engine can meet multi-mission requirements such as deceleration, landing, as well as long time in orbit and deep space exploration. It has a strong adaptability to missions, the developer said.

The engine will be assembled on the reusable liquid oxygen-methane carrier rocket Hyperbola-2, which was developed by i-Space.

The rocket, with a takeoff weight of 90 tonnes, is capable of sending 1.9 tonnes of payloads to the low-Earth orbit. It is expected to be launched for the first time in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> http://archive.is/0S0sD/d68463237f88b6182ae460840ad9e20e1c556154.jpg ; https://archive.is/0S0sD/b76bb6e780cb06c6c83ccbc557dcb13d41a699a2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023163949/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EHk16MrX0AMmOhK.jpg:large ; https://twitter.com/RKDurden/status/1187039260274282497/photo/1 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191207012338/https://aboutspacejornal.net/2019/10/23/стартап-tispace-представил-новые-ракеты-нос/ ; http://archive.ph/n8hMf
> ▲ 1. Hapith-I and Hapith-V SLV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/qcDNh/e076594a43fa5e86b11f169977543a37e2b47936.jpg ; https://archive.ph/qcDNh/015371028c8e9738f29154846a472fa2656906d0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226.../uc.udn.com.tw/photo/2019/12/26/1/7246288.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034126/https://udn.com/news/story/11322/4249404 ; http://archive.ph/v9SM5
> ▲ 2. Hapith-I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) moved to the launchpad: notice the four gimballed hybrid main engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/fNM9r/47ad48124737d3d62b6443fce4165f71561aa6a3.jpg ; https://archive.is/fNM9r/fd51bf7cbcac24ddbbda0b25ef98a05a78ca9796/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxBfUEAEOXkk.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 3. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/Xs5OW/029069688fc6937f6f79a1eaf79f8720de4d721d.jpg ; https://archive.ph/Xs5OW/ce648a2da2cd58b0cc6bf3248b9928b47ece15b3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxCQVAAIi-Ia.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 4. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/ZypQk/e0bac8f9374e47e60bc9a354874ce795a95c0f86.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ZypQk/aa96a52f1ca325064d22bb4f2d20e40f924576e8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxC-UcAIF1CP.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 5. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> _Maiden launch scheduled for 27th December 2019
> 
> 2019-12-26 08:58:31
> 
> The promotion of the space technology companies in Taitung ’s space exploration rocket has attracted attention from all walks of life. However, due to local concerns, the launch operation will be suspended and a briefing will be held today. The relevant person said today that the promotion company hopes to obtain local public opinion supports and strives to launch as scheduled tomorrow (27th). If the planned launch operation can be carried out according to the original plan, the projectiles of the space exploration rocket will fall into the waters 30 kilometers east of Green Island and Lanyu.
> 
> Relevant sources also said that if it is difficult to successfully launch on the 27th of this month, the next launch date will be on January 22 next year.
> 
> The Maritime Safety Administration, the Agriculture Commission, the Civil Aviation Bureau of the Ministry of Communications, the Port Bureau and the military have issued sea and air area control notifications in accordance with previous plans, calling on vessels and aircraft in various areas to avoid the controlled sea and air areas launched by rockets.
> 
> The promotion company had previously stated that once the space exploration rocket was launched, the entire rocket had a range of about 10 minutes and fell after reaching 200 kilometers. However, according to the application file of the promotion company, the maximum ballistic altitude of the space exploration rocket was 300 kilometers. A space exploration rocket can reach a higher altitude. If the rocket launches smoothly, the small satellites carried next time will be able to be sent directly into space orbit.
> 
> In order to perform the launch mission of the National Space Center's multi-purpose sounding rocket scientific experiment, the promoted space technology company once invited the relevant units to coordinate the sea and airspace control operation. According to the launching notice (sea and airspace) issued by the Coastal Inspection Agency and the Agricultural Committee Control sheet), from 6 am to 7 am on the 27th, it will be launched at the Taidong Nantian launch base (台東南田發射基地). The rocket's projectiles are expected to fall in the waters 30 kilometers away from the middle of Green Island and Lanyu.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650
> http://archive.ph/TQmYG _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/ofNzw/2c6815b14f1f39498399ea75f312477d185741ba.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ofNzw/0895203df3a51cfc8c14452adec77eda5ad6b0c8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226...m.tw/Upload/news/600/2019/12/26/phpG2ArHK.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650 ; http://archive.ph/TQmYG
> ▲ 6. NOTAM issued for 27 December 2019 or 22 January 2020, 0600-0700 AM
> 
> *All fingers crossed and Godspeed! Go China! Go Feishu (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel)!*



Again, what an impressive and unmatched foresight!

The correct assessment made on the Republic Of China's space development, and posted on 7th December 2019 is now confirmed!

You read it here first!

*The Case Of The Republic Of China*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/whic...ite-club-of-spacefaring-nations.598244/page-3

To sum up, the space launch is reported to next year at best, with high uncertainty concerning its future.

_
The residents of the Nantian tribe in Daren Township, Taitung, were very angry on 20th December.
We only learned at the tribal meeting site that the space launch center was built next to their homes.
Residents felt that they were not respected, and there were concerns about safety and environmental impact.
The person in charge of the base also apologized.

我們常說敦親睦鄰，和鄰居的關係很重要，不過台東達仁鄉的南田部落居民20日卻相當生氣，到了部落會議現場才知道，原來家旁邊蓋了衛星實驗基地，而且27日就要試射探空火箭。居民們覺得不被尊重，安全、環境上的影響也都有疑慮，基地的負責人也出面道歉。​_




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpta3bdKc_w ; 火箭基地當鄰居 村民氣炸反對試射【央廣新聞】 ; 554 views•Dec 21, 2019 ; Rti中央廣播電臺 43.1K subscribers 
▲ 1. 火箭基地當鄰居 村民氣炸反對試射【央廣新聞】


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205381675225497600
> cedar@EL2squirrel
> SJ-20 is a communication satellite of DFH-5 platform, it will be launched in late december by Long March-5.
> 
> If it goes well, It will conduct the first Q/V-band communication experiment with 4.5Ghz bandwidth in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 2:59 PM - Dec 13, 2019





JSCh said:


> Long march 5-Y3 rolled out this morning to launch pad for launch mission of SJ-20 communications satellite tentatively set on 27th Dec 20:00 BJT.


CCTV weibo live broadcast link ->

http://live.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:109b453f37bc9839448c2eeda74d9244
https://live.bilibili.com/21686237





https://www.pscp.tv/w/1nAKEZApWvlGL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210551040430395392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210552916861304832
21:26, 27-Dec-2019
*China successfully launches Long March-5 Y3*
CGTN

The third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, was successfully launched from Wenchang Space Launch Center on Friday night.

Long March-5 Y3 was vertically transported to the launch center in south China's Hainan Province on December 21 ahead of the launch.

The rocket is vital to China's future space missions. It will be tasked with launching China's first Mars probe and sending the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth.

In addition, a modified version of the rocket, Long March-5B, will be used to construct China's space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s state-of-the-art carrier rocket sends satellite to orbit*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/27 21:51:22



Carrier rocket Long March-5 Y3

China's heavy-lift launch vehicle Long March-5 returned to flight after a break of more than two years, as it successfully sent a high-throughput communication satellite Shijian-20 into planned orbit on Friday, marking a huge comeback for the currently strongest member of the country's carrier rocket family.

The 20-story tall rocket [about 57 meters in height], codenamed Long March-5 Y3 for the mission, took off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province on Friday around 8:45 pm, and after a flight of approximately 30 minutes, the rocket successfully placed the Shijian-20 satellite, whose weight at launch was over 8,000 kilograms, into the planned geosynchronous orbit (GEO).

The satellite is by far the country's heaviest GEO satellite, whose full wingspan of solar panels exceeds 40 meters, some 10 meters longer than those of a Boeing 737 airplane.

Shijian-20 is an experiment satellite designed to test the country's new-generation large GEO satellite platform, the Dongfanghong-5, or DFH-5, Pang Zhihao, a Beijing-based expert in space exploration, told the Global Times on Friday.

A number of high-throughput satellites with message capability of up to more than 1 terabyte per second (Tbps) will be developed based on the platform and to provide communication and internet services to countries and regions along the Belt and Road Initiative in around 2022, according to satellite developer China Academy of Space Technology, under the biggest Chinese state-backed aerospace contractor China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp (CASC.)

*Super 2020*

The Friday launch mission also marked the third flight of Long March-5, which took place more than two years after a July 2017 launch failure on the rocket's second test flight due to an engine problem, according to its developer, the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), also under CASC.

The successful flight of Long March-5 has given impetus to China's ambitious heavy payload space projects for a "Super 2020," during which the country plans to perform missions including the Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission and the country's first Mars probe mission, according to the developer, as well as the construction of the country's future space station.

"It shows that Long March-5 rockets have accelerated its development toward the engineering application stage," said Wang Xiaojun, director of the CALT.

"By 2020, we plan to launch the Long March-5B for the first time, for the Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission and a Mars probe," he revealed.

Wang Jue, chief commander of the Long March-5, said that to accomplish the Chang'e-5 mission, which includes sending the probe weighing more than eight tons into the Earth-Moon transfer orbit, the carrier rocket must have large payload capabilities.

According to the CALT boss, work on the Long March-5 rocket families for the later missions is going smoothly.

Li Dong, chief designer of the Long March-5, told the Global Times that there are two configurations of the heavy-lift carrier rocket. Long March-5B, a smaller variant of the rocket with a maximum payload capability of around 25 tons to low Earth orbit (LEO), will provide strong support for the construction of China's planned manned space station.

Another configuration of the rocket will be capable of sending payloads of up to 14 tons to the geosynchronous orbit and will serve missions such as lunar sample returns and deep space exploration, Li said.

Li hailed the development of the Long March-5, as it will greatly enhance the country's space capability. According to the plan, a Chinese mission will make a soft landing on Mars by 2021.

*Big ticket to space powerhouse club*

It is safe to say that the Long March-5, with a core diameter of five meters, which is almost double China's previous payload lifting capabilities, is a big ticket giving China entry into the world space powerhouse club, Wang Ya'nan, chief editor of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Friday.

The "big ticket" will not only provide direct support for imminent deep space exploration programs such as the Chang'e-5 lunar probe and the country's first ever Mars probe, but will also test the reliability and maintenance capability of the country's heavy-lift engines including liquid oxygen kerosene engine and liquid hydrogen oxygen engine, paving the way for the next generation of super heavy-lift launch vehicles such as the Long March-9, Wang noted.

China's heavy-lift carrier rocket, the Long March-9, is expected to make its maiden flight around 2030 and will support manned lunar exploration, deep space exploration and construction of a space-based solar power plant, the Xinhua News Agency reported in March quoting the CALT.

The diameter of the body of the Long March-9 rocket will be nearly 10 meters, according to media reports.

As of Friday, all 18 launch missions of carrier rockets developed by CALT have been completed, with a perfect run of 18 straight successes, according to a CALT official report on Friday.

The perfect run includes 12 from the Long March-3A rocket family, accomplishing missions for the deployment of four communication satellites, one GEO relay satellite and 10 satellites for the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, or BDS.

Also, the year 2019 witnessed China's first-ever successful rocket launch at sea on June 5, which blasted off from a platform on a large semi-submersible barge in the Yellow Sea and sent two technological experiment satellites and five commercial satellites into the preset orbit.

With more than 30 successful rocket launches this year, China hopes to lead the world for a second year in launch numbers, which also showcases the nation's high-performing aerospace technology, space experts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Initially thought to be meteorite, mysterious flash was rocket from China*
Dec 27, 2019


kuamnews

It was thought to be a meteorite, but according to Guam Homeland Security it appears to be a rocket launched from China. A press release from Guam Homeland Security states that Chinese media outlets report that a heavy lift Long March 5 rocket carrying a test satellite payload blasted off from the Wenchang launch site on the southern island of Hainan at 8.45 p.m. 

This commercial space launch occurred at 10:45pm Guam time and corresponds with an FAA Notice to Airmen that was active from 10:43 p.m. until 2:41 a.m. The atmospheric phenomena that was witnessed in the vicinity of the Marianas occurred around 11:25 p.m. 

There is no direct threat assessed to the Marianas from the launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's KZ-1A rocket launches two satellites*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-31 15:47:35|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> JIUQUAN, Aug. 31 (Xinhua) -- Two satellites for technological experiments were sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday.
> 
> The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit.
> 
> Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites.
> 
> Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket.
> 
> One of the newly launched satellites was developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), and will be used for microgravity technology experiments.
> 
> It will conduct on-orbit experiments on ultra-high precision control and measurement technologies under microgravity conditions, according to the CAS.
> 
> The technologies will lay a solid foundation for space science tasks and frontier basic science research, such as space-based gravitational wave detection and ultra-high precision inertial navigation, CAS said.
> 
> The other satellite, developed by Spacety Co., Ltd. (Changsha), a privately owned Chinese commercial space company, will be used to test solar sail technology.
> 
> The microgravity technology experiment satellite belongs to the second phase of a space science program of the CAS. During the first phase, a series of space science satellites have been sent into space, including the DAMPE to search for dark matter, the world's first quantum satellite and the HXMT, China's first X-ray space telescope.
> 
> In the coming three to four years, China plans to launch new space science satellites including the Gravitational Wave Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM), the Advanced Space-borne Solar Observatory (ASO-S), the Einstein-Probe (EP) and the Solar wind Magnetosphere Ionosphere Link Explorer (SMILE) to study gravitational waves, black holes, the relationship between the solar system and humanity, and the origin and evolution of the universe.


*Solar sail in earth orbit is big breakthrough for China*
By Wu Yong | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-12-27 19:50

















A computer simulation shows the SIASAIL-I in orbit. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The Shenyang Institute of Automation (SIA) announced on Thursday that China's first solar sail, SIASAIL-I, has successfully verified a number of key technologies in orbit, a big breakthrough in China's solar sail development.

The solar sail developed by the institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences based in Northeast China's Liaoning province is a spacecraft powered by the reflected light pressure of the sun on the spacecraft's membrane. Because it does not consume additional chemical fuel, a solar sail is considered to be the one and only spacecraft that may reach outside the solar system. It can be applied to a wide range of fields, including asteroid exploration, geomagnetic storm monitoring, solar polar exploration and space debris removal.

On July 20, 2001, Cosmos-1, the world's first solar sail spacecraft, was launched from a Russian nuclear submarine. Other countries, like Japan, the United States and the United Kingdom, have since carried out research on the technology and application of solar sails in orbit.

Founded in 1958, SIA focuses on robotics, industrial automation and optoelectronic information processing technology. As the cradle of China's robot industry, the institute leads the research and development of Chinese robot technology.



Computer simulations show the SIASAIL-I carrying out technical verification through two-stage deployment in orbit flight. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

SIA started scientific research on the design of space flexible deployment mechanism in 2011. SIASAIL-I is one of the first products.

Liu Jinguo, deputy director of the SIA Space Automation Technology Research Office, led the team in the design, technical verification and environmental tests of the solar sail.

Liu said that they managed to fold the flexible membrane and put it into the deployment machine, which is smaller than a billiard ball.

After the satellite platform is put into orbit, scientists carry out technical verification through two-stage deployment. At the first stage, the solar sail body is pushed out of the satellite platform and turned 90 degrees. The second stage is to erect masts and gradually spread the sail. The unfolded solar sail is about 0.6 square meters, which is equivalent to the size of eight Macbook airs laptop computers.



Pictures of the SIASAIL-I shows it raising masts and gradually spreading the sail in orbit. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

According to SIA, data and pictures returned from the satellite show that the key technology test of "SIASAIL-I" solar sail is progressing smoothly and successfully, including tests on the micro-satellite deployment system, and flexible sail membrane material.

SIA will further strengthen cooperation with relevant units at home and abroad and strive to realize China's first space science exploration mission based on a solar sail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

央广军事 
今天 09:43 来自 微博 weibo.com
【归航一月后，#远望21号火箭运输船再出发#】12月30日上午9时，远望21号火箭运输船驶离中国卫星海上测控部码头，开始执行某重大海上运输任务。此前该船与远望22号船共同完成长征5号遥三火箭的海上运输任务。（亓创 高超 信方飞）

*China National Radio Military*
Today at 09:43 from Weibo

[After returning for one month, Yuanwang 21 Rocket Carrier Ship Departed Again] At 9 am on December 30, Yuanwang 21 Rocket Carrier Ship departed from the dock of China Satellite Maritime Tracking and Control Department and began to perform a certain major maritime transport mission. Previously, the ship and Yuanwang No. 22 jointly completed the maritime transport mission of the Long March 5Y3 rocket. (Qí chuang, Gao chao, Xìn fangfei)




​NOTE: According to China aerospace enthusiast on social media, its mission is to transport the LM-7A to Wenchang for launch drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Video from weibo media 我们的太空 (Our space), compilation of 2019 in review. Enjoy!!
-> 时间的刻度，标定下中华民族向更深更远星空...-来自我们的太空-微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*China tests world's 1st mobile quantum satellite ground station*

January 02, 2020

China's Quantum Experiments at Space Scale, or better known as the Micius, have successfully conducted an eight-minute-long encrypted data transmission with a mobile ground station, marking a world's first.

A Global Times reporter learned from the project research team on Wednesday that the successful space-ground quantum communication experiment was conducted around midnight on Monday in Jinan, East China's Shandong Province. The project is led by Pan Jianwei, a quantum physicist from the University of Science and Technology of China (UTSC).

The mobile quantum satellite ground station weighing slightly over 80 kilograms and the size of a paint bucket, was jointly developed by the UTSC, QuantumC Tek, a leading manufacturer and provider of QIT-enabled ICT security products and services and the Jinan Institute of Quantum Technology. It is the first of its kind in the world.

Pan's team said the development of the ground station started in 2019, and was completed on December 24. The successful communication with the Micius satellite marked the completion of construction of China's first mobile quantum satellite ground station.

The transmission lasted some eight minutes, and a great amount of encrypted information was sent to the ground station, the team said.

The previous ground station for the Micius satellite weighed more than 10 tons. Developers conducted hundreds of experiments in order to miniaturize the ground station.

The mobile version of the ground station can be installed on a vehicle, work anytime and anywhere, and its significantly reduced manufacturing cost paves the way for mass production in the future, the team said.

An experimental quantum communication network has already connected to the "Beijing-Shanghai Backbone" quantum communication link forming a national network, Pan's team said.

The project includes verifications and equipment based on key technologies used in long-distance quantum communications.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200102044640/http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0102/c90000-9645443.html
http://archive.is/VsqYD#selection-729.2-761.123 ​_

*Repost* of the same comment made a few moments ago and that just got deleted by the mod of a space forum from a very desperate [grande] nation...

_
This is especially true for deep space communication, while the U.S. would need to wait up to 20 minutes for a reply from Mars, China would be able to communicate instantly. For Jupiter it would even reach 50 minutes time delay. Imagine a conflict in far away extraterrestrial outpost taking place between these two superpowers. The U.S. is now simply outgunned for the first time since 1945 by China!​_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese rocket contractor reveals plans for record-setting 40-plus launches in 2020*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/2 22:26:40



Carrier rocket Long March-5 Y3

China's biggest rocket contractor China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) aims to complete more than 40 missions in 2020 including maiden flights for three rockets as well as lunar and Mars probe missions.

According to the official CASC WeChat public account on Thursday, China will usher in a "super 2020" in the space sector, aiming for 40-plus missions for the first time in history. 

The 2020 launches will include completion of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, phase 3 of the Chang'e-5 lunar probe mission and the launch of the country's first ever Mars probe. 

Long March-5B, a smaller variant of the Long March-5 and the strongest member of China's carrier rocket family will make its maiden flight in 2020. 

Also, Long March-7A, which could lift around 7 ton of payload into geostationary transfer orbit (GTO) and Long March-8, whose payload capability reaches 5 ton to Sun-synchronous orbit with an altitude of 700 kilometers, will also take their first flights in 2020, according to CASC.

CASC completed 27 launches in 2019, sending 66 spacecrafts into space.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Nation's space industry set for active year*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-01-02 20:25
















The third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, is ready to be vertically transported at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province on Dec 21, 2019. [Photo by Su Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

China's space industry is poised to embrace a super busy year in 2020 as about 50 launch missions are likely to take place this year, according to major contractors and sources from space industry circles.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the country's leading space contractor, said in a statement on Thursday that it will strive to carry out more than 40 launch missions to serve national space programs, such as the completion of the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, as well as demands from commercial satellite operators.

Sources inside the State-owned space giant who didn't want to be named told China Daily that the all of the 40-some planned missions will be carried out by the conglomerate's Long March-series carrier rockets, the nation's backbone rocket fleet, and do not include those to be made by the company's newly developed Smart Dragon solid-propellant rockets.

This means the space magnate's actual launch number in 2020 will be even bigger.

"In 2020, all of our academy's operational rocket models, ranging from Long March 3A to Long March 5, will make flights, and four new types –the Long March 5B, Long March 7A, Long March 8 and Smart Dragon 2 – are scheduled to conduct their maiden mission," Said an employee at the company's China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing, the biggest developer and maker of carrier rockets in the country.

He said the academy is expected to launch more rockets than any other previous year.

Another State-owned actor – China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp – has plans for at least eight launch missions by its Kuaizhou carrier rockets, according to Zhang Di, a senior rocket scientist and chairman of Expace Technology in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, a CASIC subsidiary that builds the Kuaizhou rocket.

Kuaizhou 11, a new type in the Kuaizhou family, is set for its debut flight in 2020 and will become the biggest and most powerful solid-propellant rocket in China, Zhang said in an earlier interview with China Daily.

Moreover, several private rocket enterprises have announced plans to launch missions in 2020 with their own rockets.

China was the world's most frequent user of carrier rockets in 2019 after gaining the title in 2018, with 32 successful orbital launches and two failures that year.

In 2018, China made 39 orbital launches, exactly the same number as the nation's total space missions in the entire 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>


*China tests micro propulsion technology for space-based gravitational wave detection*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-01-03 17:03

BEIJING - Chinese space engineers have tested a micro propulsion technology on a recently launched satellite, which could be used in future space-based gravitational wave detection.

Experts from the China Academy of Space Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said they tested the variable thrust propulsion at the micronewton level on the Tianqin-1 satellite, which was sent into space on Dec 20, 2019.

The thrust of one micronewton is equivalent to the weight of a 1-cm-long hair. And the accuracy of the micro propulsion system of the Tianqin-1 satellite could reach 0.1 micronewtons, according to the experts.

The weak thrust is generated to continuously offset the interference of solar pressure and the atmosphere affecting the satellite.

Only by eliminating these forces can the satellite become a super static and super stable platform and make the space-based detection of gravitational waves possible, said experts.

Tianqin-1 is the first technological experiment satellite for the Tianqin program, meaning "harp in the sky," which was initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in south China's Guangdong province in 2015. It will consist of three satellites forming an equilateral triangle around the earth.

"It's like a harp in space. If the gravitational waves come, the 'harp's strings' will be plucked," said Luo Jun, president of Sun Yat-sen University and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*New method helps monitor aircrafts in extreme temperatures*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-07 14:44:55|Editor: Xiaoxia

BEIJING, Jan. 7 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed a new measuring method for aircraft working in extremely high temperatures, according to its developer.

Developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, the optical measurement technology could help monitor the structural deformation of aircraft working in temperatures between 800 and 1,300 degrees Celsius, marking a major breakthrough in China's ability to measure aircraft conditions in extreme environments.

When flying at a high speed in the air, an aircraft may face a complex thermal environment, and it is crucial to test whether it can withstand the high temperatures.

The method helps measure the response of the composite structure of the aircraft under high temperatures, offering detailed parameters to evaluate the aircraft's adaptability to extremely high temperatures and providing a reference for the design of new aircraft, according to Wang Zhiyong, one of the researchers.

It could help improve the aircraft's structural components design, making it lighter and able to carry more payloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From CASC, the new CZ-7A is currently being transported by ship to Wenchang Launch Center in Hainan. A launch drill is scheduled and maiden flight later in the year.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Has Selected 17-18 New Astronauts, First Taikonaut Says*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JAN 09 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





China Has Selected 17-18 New Astronauts, First Taikonaut Says​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 9 -- Yang Liwei, the first man China sent into space, said today that China has basically finished the selection of its third batch of astronauts, and 17-18 new space recruits are expected to report to the national space flight training center in the first half.

The new batch of astronauts' come from diverse backgrounds and, in addition to military aviators -- the traditional pipeline for the job -- also comprise civilian engineers and scientists, Yang said, China Daily reported.

Yang made history in October 2003, when he became China's first taikonaut after being picked from among 1,500 other candidates.

'Taikonaut' is a portmanteau of Chinese 'taikong' (space) and the Greek-derived suffix '-naut' (navigator).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## smooth manifold




----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Sky Eye, the World's Largest Single-dish Radio Telescope, Completes Its Final Step to Be Fully Operational*
> Sep 09, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 1: FAST Aerial View (Credit: NAOC)
> 
> China’s Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST, is the world’s most sensitive listening device. The single-dish radio telescope is made of 4,450 individual panels that scan the sky, detecting the universe’s whispers and shouts. It’s cradled in a natural Earth depression the size of 30 soccer fields. It has more than twice the collecting area of the world’s previous largest radio telescope, the 305-meter dish in Arecibo, Puerto Rico. With construction completed in 2016, FAST has undergone rigorous testing and has one more hurdle before it’s considered fully operational.
> 
> At the end of September, the $171 million USD (1.2 billion CNY) project will undergo the final review process in China, called the National Construction Acceptance.
> 
> "We fully expect a successful review at the national level, and then we’ll transition from being a construction project to a full facility,” said LI Di, FAST’s chief scientist and leader of the radio astronomy division of the National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC). NAOC oversees FAST.
> 
> "Once we pass this review, FAST becomes an accepted telescope for exploring the Universe,” said JIANG Peng, FAST’s chief engineer and deputy director of FAST Operation and Development Center, NAOC. “Fast has been open to Chinese astronomers since April 2019. After the National Construction Acceptance, it will be open to astronomers across the world.”
> 
> For the review to be successful, FAST must meet the specifications initially laid out in the proposed design in 2008, such as the telescope’s sensitivity and performance. NAOC ran an internal review earlier this year, demonstrating that the telescope is as – if not more – sensitive as planned.
> 
> The construction of FAST, while solely funded by the Chinese government, involved collaboration with international organizations, including Australia’s Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization, but exactly who in the international community will be able to use FAST – and to what extent – is still to be decided. While both LI and JIANG stressed the importance of international collaboration (they have both conducted research using data from radio telescopes in Australia and in Puerto Rico), the decision lies with the Chinese government.
> 
> "Our hope for FAST is an open-sky policy, with the goal of advancing the work of humanity,” LI said.
> 
> That work could include the detection of pulsars, for example. When a giant star collapses in on itself, it forms a dense neutron star that rotates, flashing a beam of intense radiation every so often. The beam is called a pulsar, and it can’t be visually observed. However, because that flash is a radio signal, scientists can listen it for using a radio telescope like FAST. Once they detect a pulsar, they can use it to identify and measure the behavior of other physical phenomena, such as gravitational waves.
> 
> In the few years FAST has been scientifically operational, they’ve already made significant scientific headway, including the discovery of 130 new pulsar candidates, 93 of which were confirmed with other radio telescopes. By comparison, the Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico has published the discovery of 200 pulsars since 1968.
> 
> "Our goal is to catch up,” LI said. “And eventually have hundreds of new discoveries every year.”
> 
> Beyond pulsars, the researchers are looking for Fast Radio Bursts (FRBs) – the unexplained yet extremely energetic radio signals that are much louder than pulsars despite being much further away. On August 29, FAST detected more than a few dozen bursts from FRB 121102, the first repeating FRB source ever discovered. This source has been constantly monitored by major telescopes around the world since its discovery in 2012. FAST, however, was the first telescope to detect so many bursts in such a short amount of time, attesting to its sensitivity and processing power. The FAST science team is now analyzing the data, which may help elucidate the FRB’s origin.
> 
> They’re also looking for hydrogen, the most abundant - and suspected oldest - element in the universe.
> 
> "We’re going to discover curious emissions,” JIANG said. “These observations could improve our understanding of high-energy physics, star evolution, and galaxy evolution.”
> 
> They’ve also organized two major surveys that will take about five years to scan the sky, with another ten years dedicated to analyzing the information collected.
> 
> "These programs are straight forward, and account for the research we can plan,” LI said. “But there’s always known unknowns and unknown unknowns that require creativity in planning.”
> 
> The surveys will take up about 50% of FAST’s scanning time, during which the researchers will also look for exoplanets with a magnetic field – a crucial component for supporting life, according to LI.
> 
> Now that FAST is approaching the final review stage, LI said he is relieved.
> 
> "I don’t have any anxiety about it,” LI said. “FAST has exceeded my own expectations. I’m very grateful to our primary driver and founder, Dr. NAN Rendong, and the excellent, hard-working engineering team. We’ve already collected more than enough data for me to work on for the rest of my career. There’s so much we can study.”
> 
> JIANG said he is excited, but also feels a responsibility to make FAST even better. In the first submission process of individual researchers interested in pursuing research projects, FAST received 133 proposals with more than 500 associate scientists.
> 
> "These individuals also bring with them students and junior scientists,” JIANG said. “They could build their careers using FAST data. We hope that more and more scientists can make use of FAST to produce excellent scientific results in the future, making our efforts even more meaningful.”
> 
> Both LI and JIANG agree that FAST is a product of exponential scientific growth in China since 2000.
> 
> "We’re a beneficiary of vast advancement of infrastructure in both science and technology,” LI said. “We are also a contributor. We hope to continue to contribute by making FAST not only a successful construction project, but also something that can be a global landmark in radio astronomy.”
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 2: At the FAST Site. Left: Prof. JIANG Peng, FAST Chief Engineer; Right: Prof. LI Di, FAST Chief Scientist (Credit: NAOC)
> 
> *About The National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC):*
> 
> The National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC) was officially founded in April 2001 through the merger of observatories, stations and research center under Chinese Academy of Sciences. It is headquartered in Beijing and has four subordinate units across the country: the Yunnan Observatory (YNAO), the Nanjing Institute of Astronomical Optics and Technology (NIAOT), the Xinjiang Astronomical Observatory (XAO) and the Changchun Observatory. NAOC conducts cutting-edge astronomical studies, and operates major national facilities including The Large Sky Area Multi-Object Fiber Spectroscopy Telescope (LAMOST), the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST) etc.
> 
> NAOC’s main research involves cosmological large-scale structures, the formation and evolution of galaxies and stars, high-energy astrophysics, solar magnetism and activity, lunar and deep space exploration, and astronomical instrumentation. NAOC has seven major research divisions in the areas of optical astronomy, radio astronomy, galaxies and cosmology, space science, solar physics, lunar and deep space exploration, and applications in astronomy.
> 
> 
> China Sky Eye, the World's Largest Single-dish Radio Telescope, Completes Its Final Step to Be Fully Operational---Chinese Academy of Sciences


*Xinhua Headlines: World's largest radio telescope starts formal operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-11 15:56:04|Editor: huaxia

GUIYANG, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- China completed commissioning of the world's largest and most sensitive radio telescope on Saturday, putting it into formal operation after a productive three-year trial.

The telescope will gradually open to astronomers around the globe, providing them with a powerful tool to uncover the mysteries surrounding the genesis and evolutions of the universe.

All technical indicators of the telescope have reached or exceeded the planned level, and its performance is world-leading, Shen Zhulin, an official with the National Development and Reform Commission, said at a commissioning meeting Saturday.

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST) is a single-dish telescope with a diameter of half a kilometer and a receiving area equivalent to about 30 football fields. It is located in a naturally deep and round karst depression in southwest China's Guizhou Province.

After its commissioning, FAST can now be used for observation at full capacity, and is expected to make a number of major scientific discoveries in the coming two or three years, said Jiang Peng, the chief engineer of the telescope.

In over two years, FAST has identified 102 new pulsars, more than the total number of pulsars discovered by research teams in Europe and the United States during the same period.

It has also improved the timing accuracy of pulsars to about 50 times the previous level, making it possible for humans to detect extremely low-frequency Nahertz gravitational waves for the first time.

Dubbed "China Sky Eye," FAST is about 2.5 times as sensitive as the second-largest telescope in the world and capable of receiving a maximum of 38 gigabytes of information per second.

FAST has expanded four times the volume of the space range that radio telescopes can effectively explore, which means that scientists can discover more unknown stars, cosmic phenomena and laws of the universe, or even detect extraterrestrial life, said Li Kejia, a scientist at the Kavli Institute for Astronomy and Astrophysics at Peking University.

Carl Heiles, a professor of astronomy at the University of California, Berkeley and a member of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States, said FAST has provided revolutionary opportunities to astronomy, especially in identifying pulsars and observing interstellar clouds.

With a cost of nearly 1.2-billion-yuan (around 170 million U.S. dollars), FAST was completed in September 2016, over 20 years after it was proposed by Chinese astronomers.

Yan Jun, former director of the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and project manager of FAST, said with growing economic strength and increasing investment in basic scientific research, China is poised to make greater contributions to the common cause of mankind.

Nearly 10 scientists from the United States, Britain and Pakistan have worked at FAST. More global collaborations are expected in areas such as gravitational wave detection and very-long-baseline interferometry (VLBI) following its formal operation.

To ensure FAST's performance, about 7,000 residents living in the vicinity were relocated, before moving back to a town 10 km away from the telescope. An astronomy-themed park has been built around the site of FAST, drawing a large number of visitors and tourists.

Nan Rendong, who had worked as the chief scientist of a team who selected the site for FAST and oversaw its construction, died in 2017 due to sickness at the age of 72. China honored him with several posthumous titles, including the "role model of our times."


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 央广军事
> 今天 09:43 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【归航一月后，#远望21号火箭运输船再出发#】12月30日上午9时，远望21号火箭运输船驶离中国卫星海上测控部码头，开始执行某重大海上运输任务。此前该船与远望22号船共同完成长征5号遥三火箭的海上运输任务。（亓创 高超 信方飞）
> 
> *China National Radio Military*
> Today at 09:43 from Weibo
> 
> [After returning for one month, Yuanwang 21 Rocket Carrier Ship Departed Again] At 9 am on December 30, Yuanwang 21 Rocket Carrier Ship departed from the dock of China Satellite Maritime Tracking and Control Department and began to perform a certain major maritime transport mission. Previously, the ship and Yuanwang No. 22 jointly completed the maritime transport mission of the Long March 5Y3 rocket. (Qí chuang, Gao chao, Xìn fangfei)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​NOTE: According to China aerospace enthusiast on social media, its mission is to transport the LM-7A to Wenchang for launch drill.


China航天 
今天 00:09
装载着长征七号甲运载火箭的远望21号运输船已经到达文昌清澜港近海。现已锚泊，将于今天早上进港。
The Yuanwang 21 transport ship carrying the Long March 7A carrier rocket has reached Wenchang Qinglan Port offshore. It is now moored and will enter the port this morning.


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑ 
Arrived Wenchang SLC ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> *航天科技集团六院研制成功我国首款牛级霍尔推力器*
> 中国航天科技集团六院 Today
> 近日，航天科技集团六院801所研制的我国首款20千瓦大功率霍尔推力器成功完成点火试验，点火时间累计达8小时，点火次数超过30次。该推力器的成功研发，实现了我国霍尔电推力器推力从毫牛级向牛级的跨越。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 20千瓦大功率霍尔推力器点火
> 
> 试验过程中，推力器点火可靠，运行平稳，工作参数稳定，实测推力1牛，比冲3068秒，效率大于70%，性能指标达到国际先进水平。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ 部分霍尔推力器产品
> 
> 据悉，该推力器在设计中采用了空心阴极中置、磁屏蔽长寿命等新技术。研制中先后攻克大电流空心阴极、轻质小型化加速器、高效热管理、高压大功率稳定放电等关键技术，具有推力大、比冲高、工作寿命长、可靠性高等特点，可为大型GEO（地球静止轨道）卫星、中型/重型全电推平台、深空探测器、地球轨道空间运输平台、太空摆渡车等航天器的轨道机动转移，在轨位保和姿态控制等任务提供高效动力支撑。


*The Sixth Academy of CASC successfully developed China's first newton-class Hall-effect thruster*
The Sixth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
*Today*

Recently, China's first 20 kW high-power Hall-effect thruster(HET) developed by 801 Institute of the Sixth Academy of CASC successfully completed ignition test, ignition time totaled 8 hours, ignition times exceeded 30 times. The successful development of this thruster, realized the leap of China's HET from millinewton to newton class.




During the test, the thruster has exhibit reliable ignition and stable operation parameters. The measured thrust is 1 N, the specific impulse is 3068 seconds, efficiency is greater than 70%, and the performance index reaches the international advanced level.




​It is reported that the thruster is designed with new technologies such as center hollow cathode and long-life magnetic shielding. During the development, key technologies such as high-current hollow cathodes, lightweight and compact accelerators, efficient thermal management, and high-voltage, high-power stable discharge have been adopted. The thruster has the characteristics of large thrust, high specific impulse, high reliability and long working life. It will provide power support for orbital maneuver/transfer, on-orbit maintenance and attitude control tasks for spacecraft such as large GEO (geostationary orbit) satellites, medium/heavy all-electric bus/platforms, deep space probes, earth orbit transport platforms, space shuttle/tugboat and other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Long March 5 Y-4 coming soon: Rocket's 'hearts' complete final test*
2020-01-19 17:01:49 CGTN Editor : Li Yan



(CGTN Infographic)

The engines for China's largest carrier rocket Long March 5 Y-4 completed its final test on Sunday, about three weeks after its predecessor Y-3 launched from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, suggesting another booster is one step closer to joining China's largest carrier rocket family.

The super-cold liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen propellants, also known as the rocket's "hearts," are now ready to enter the final assembly stage of the rocket, CCTV reported.

The Y-4 carrier rocket will be responsible for China's first independent interplanetary mission in 2020, sending an orbiter and rover to Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Lunar probe to visit unexplored region*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily Global | Updated: 2020-01-20 00:00

Re-entry module expected to return to Earth with at least 1 kg of samples

The next mission in China's lunar exploration program－Chang'e 5－will land a probe on an area never reached by astronauts or spacecraft and is expected to bring back at least 1 kilogram of samples, a project insider said.

Peng Jing, deputy chief designer of the Chang'e 5 probe at the China Academy of Space Technology, said it is scheduled to be launched atop a Long March 5 carrier rocket, the biggest and strongest in the nation's rocket fleet, at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province during the fourth quarter of this year.

It will land on the northwestern part of the Oceanus Procellarum, a vast lunar mare on the western edge of the moon's near side, after flying for dozens of days.

"This particular landing site was selected because it has never been reached by man or rover and also because scientists are interested in the geological history of that place," Peng explained.

Compared with previous Chinese lunar missions, Chang'e 5 will be more sophisticated and challenging as it will be the first tasked with collecting samples and bringing them back to Earth, he said.

The 8.2-metric-ton probe has four components－orbiter, lander, ascender and re-entry module. After the probe reaches lunar orbit, the components will separate into two parts, with the orbiter and re-entry module remaining in orbit while the lander and ascender head toward the moon's surface.

The lander and ascender will make a soft landing and then get to work on tasks such as using a drill to collect underground rocks and a mechanical arm to gather lunar soil.

After the surface operations are done, the ascender's rocket will lift it into lunar orbit to dock with the re-entry module. It will transfer lunar samples to the module, which will carry them back to Earth.

If the mission is successful, it will make China the third nation to bring lunar samples back to Earth, after the United States and Russia, and also make Chang'e 5 the world's first lunar sample-return mission in more than four decades.

"The quantity of samples it will bring back depends on many factors, such as the landing site's geology. We hope that it can collect at least 1 kg, and if everything goes well, it may bring 2 kg or even more," Peng said. "The samples will be distributed to scientists for research on topics including the moon's physical composition, geological traits and shallow structures, which will consequently help with the understanding of the moon's evolution."

Speaking of future plans in the country's lunar exploration program, Peng said scientists and engineers have proposed that two or three missions could be made to set up a simple scientific outpost on the moon, which would be able to accommodate astronauts for short-term stays, to carry out experiments and explore the feasibility of long-term visits.

In another development, Ma Xiaobing, deputy chief designer of China's new-generation manned spacecraft, which has yet to be named, said that the new spaceship's prototype will make its debut flight during the first mission of the Long March 5B rocket this year at the Wenchang center.

The three-day flight will test and verify several key pieces of equipment on the new spacecraft, which will be bigger than the previous Shenzhou-series manned spaceships, he said, noting the new model will be reusable.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China successfully verifies drag-free satellite control technology*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/1/20 3:57:37



Photo: Chinanews.com

China recently completed an in-flight verification for satellite drag-free control technology, marking a step forward in the country's space-based gravitational wave detection program.

State-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) confirmed the successful verification with the Tianqin-1, the country's first satellite for space-based gravitational wave detection, on Saturday, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported on Sunday.

Drag-free control technology blocks external forces that affect a satellite, excluding gravity, so it can remain static and stable, the report said, noting that forces need to be canceled including sunlight pressure and atmospheric drag.

Based on flight data, the new technology reduced external force on Tianqin-1's acceleration by less than 1-400 millionth of the gravitational acceleration, marking a better result than the European Space Agency's GOCE satellite's 1-300 millionth.

The results indicate that external forces have an acceleration effect of less than a human yawn, the report said.

The Chinese technology was successful in reducing displacement from external forces to 30 nanometers, or 1-4,000th of the diameter of an adult human hair strand. It is also better than the internationally well-known LISA satellite's 40 nanometers, according to Science and Technology Daily.

The two results have significant theoretical and practical value in detecting Earth's gravitational field, extraterrestrial objects, and gravitational waves, according to the report.

With this latest achievement, the Tianqin-1 has proven the level of its advanced technology.

The research institute under CASC started conducting related research in 2010, according to Science and Technology Daily, which also noted that China still need time to practically apply the technology in gravitational wave detection.

Launched on December 20, 2019, the Tianqin-1 is China's first technology demonstration satellite in the Tianqin gravitational wave detection program.

Initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in South China's Guangdong Province in 2015, the program will eventually consist of three satellites that will form an equilateral triangle around Earth, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Three seaborne launches planned for Long March 11 rocket this year*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily Global | Updated: 2020-01-20 09:22



The Long March 11 carrier rocket blasts off from a mobile launch platform in the Yellow Sea off the eastern province of Shandong on June 5, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

China plans to conduct three seaborne launches using its Long March 11 solid-propellant carrier rocket this year, Jin Xin, the rocket's deputy project manager, said on Friday.

He told a news conference at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp in Beijing that the launches will take place in the East China Sea from self-propelled platforms.

"We intend to use these missions to further improve our seaborne launch technologies and procedures," he said. "Compared with the first seaborne flight, the coming missions will feature better ships and streamlined tracking and support systems."

China carried out its first seaborne space launch in the Yellow Sea in June, marking the world's first seaborne launch in the past five years. In that mission, a Long March 11 rocket blasted off from a modified submersible craft, which had no propulsion system, off Shandong province and placed seven satellites into orbits nearly 600 kilometers above the Earth.

In addition to the three sea-based tasks, Long March 11 will also undertake two land-based launch missions this year, Jin said.

In another development, Shang Zhi, head of space programs at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the country's main space contractor, told the news conference that China's biggest and most powerful carrier rocket－Long March 5－is set to undertake three launch missions this year.

He said they will lift the prototype of China's new-generation manned spacecraft, the country's first Mars probe, and its fifth lunar probe－Chang'e 5.

The third mission of Long March 5, the tallest, strongest and most technologically sophisticated member of China's rocket family, was successfully launched from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province in late December, more than 900 days after the rocket's failed second flight.

In last month's mission, the 57-meter rocket placed the Shijian-20 experimental communication satellite, the largest and heaviest satellite China has ever made, into a geosynchronous orbit.

With more than 750 metric tons of propellants, each Long March 5 has a liftoff weight of 869 tons and a payload capacity about 2.5 times bigger than any other Chinese rocket. It ranks third among the world's most powerful operational rockets, following the United States' Falcon Heavy and Delta IV Heavy.


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 18分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器
> 【空间站核心舱初样产品和新一代载人飞船试验船运抵文昌！中国空间站在轨建造任务即将拉开序幕】据中国载人航天工程办公室消息，截至1月20日，空间站核心舱初样产品和新一代载人飞船试验船已先后安全运抵文昌航天发射场，将分别参加长征五号B运载火箭发射场合练及首飞任务。目前，发射场设施设备状态良好，合练任务各项准备工作有序进行。按计划，长征五号B运载火箭将于2月上旬运抵文昌航天发射场。


*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
18 minutes ago from 360 Safe Browser

[Prototype of the core module of the space station and the new-generation manned spacecraft test vessel arrived in Wenchang! China Space Station's orbital construction mission is about to begin] 

According to the China Manned Space Engineering Office, as of January 20, prototype of the space station's core module and a new generation manned spacecraft test vessels have arrived safely at Wenchang Space Launch Site. They will participate in the Long March 5B launch dress rehearsal and later maiden flight missions. At present, the launch site facilities and equipment are in good condition, and all preparations for the rehearsal are carried out in an orderly manner. According to plan, the Long March 5B carrier rocket will arrive at the Wenchang space launch site in early February.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Space-based Active Earth Mapping Technology Enters 1:10,000 Era*
2020-01-16

China achieved an important breakthrough in space-based active earth mapping technology when it released data acquired by the the laser altimeter onboard the _Gaofen-7 _satellite on Dec. 10, 2019. The data launched a new era by achieving global stereo mapping on a scale of 1:10,000. 

The laser altimeter is China’s first full-waveform laser surveying and mapping payload to be put into service. Its key technology breakthroughs include laser positioning with arc-second precision, submetric absolute elevation acquisition, high optical beam quality and high-powered laser emissions. All core components of the laser altimeter are autonomous and controllable. At the same time, the laser altimeter creatively adopted composite measurement technology using active and passive optics and, for the first time in the world, simultaneously obtained high-precision elevation data and high-quality images of ground objects. Its digital waveform resolution was 7.5cm – showing better performance than similar instruments in other countries. 

This technology will play a key role in obtaining high-precision three-dimensional topographic data from un-mapped areas in China. It also has great prospects in important areas such as territorial mapping, residential construction planning and national resource statistics, among others. 


Space-based Active Earth Mapping Technology Enters 1:10,000 Era ---- Chinese Academy of Sciences


----------



## JSCh

*Space station core module, manned spacecraft arrive at launch site*
Xinhua, January 21, 2020

A core module prototype of China's space station and a prototype of China's new-generation manned spacecraft arrived at the launch site in south China's Hainan Province after a week of ocean and rail transport, the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced Monday.

The core module will take part in joint rehearsals with the Long March-5B carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center while the new manned spacecraft will be launched by the rocket's maiden flight in the first half of this year.

This means the building of China's space station in space will begin soon, the CMSEO said.

The core module, named Tianhe (harmony of the heavens), will function as the command and control center of the space station. It is 16.6 meters long with a diameter of 4.2 meters and a takeoff weight of 22.5 tonnes.

As the largest spacecraft ever developed by China, Tianhe will accommodate three astronauts and serve as a space laboratory to carry out scientific research and technological verifications, the CMSEO said.

The new-generation manned spacecraft is 8.8 meters long and has a takeoff weight of 21.6 tonnes. It will be used for transporting crew to the space station and to conduct China's future manned lunar missions.

China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022.

The Long March-5B rocket is scheduled to arrive at the launch site in early February, the CMSEO said.












​


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch Mars probe in July*
2020-01-23 16:20:51 Xinhua

China announced that it will launch its first Mars mission probe in July this year, China Youth Daily reported Thursday, adding that this is the first time the country disclosed the launch month of its Mars exploration program.

The Mars probe will be sent by the Long March-5 Y4 carrier rocket, said the newspaper, citing sources from the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

The Long March-5 Y4 rocket has recently completed a 100-second test for its high thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine, which is the last engine examination before the final assembly.

According to the CASC, China will send a probe to orbit and land and deploy a rover on Mars.

In 2020, the Long March-5 rocket will carry out several missions, including the Mars probe launch and the lunar sample return.

A total of 24 high thrust hydrogen-oxygen rocket engine tests will be conducted this year for these missions.


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China to launch Mars probe in July*
> 2020-01-23 16:20:51 Xinhua
> 
> China announced that it will launch its first Mars mission probe in July this year, China Youth Daily reported Thursday, adding that this is the first time the country disclosed the launch month of its Mars exploration program.
> 
> The Mars probe will be sent by the Long March-5 Y4 carrier rocket, said the newspaper, citing sources from the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).
> 
> The Long March-5 Y4 rocket has recently completed a 100-second test for its high thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine, which is the last engine examination before the final assembly.
> 
> According to the CASC, China will send a probe to orbit and land and deploy a rover on Mars.
> 
> In 2020, the Long March-5 rocket will carry out several missions, including the Mars probe launch and the lunar sample return.
> 
> A total of 24 high thrust hydrogen-oxygen rocket engine tests will be conducted this year for these missions.


When will the probe and rover reach Mars if launch in July 2020?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> When will the probe and rover reach Mars if launch in July 2020?





JSCh said:


> *Lunar, Mars exploration missions set for next year*
> By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-24 03:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken by the rover Yutu 2 (Jade Rabbit-2) on Jan 11, 2019 shows the lander of the Chang'e 4 probe. [Photo/Xinhua/China National Space Administration]
> 
> Chinese scientists are determined to carry out two of the nation's most challenging space endeavors next year: its Chang'e 5 lunar mission and first Mars exploration.
> 
> Ye Peijian, a leading space exploration researcher at the China Academy of Space Technology, said in Beijing recently that he and his colleagues are confident they will honor their commitment to the Chinese people, that of commencing with the Chang'e 5 and Mars missions in 2020.
> 
> "We have been improving the overall reliability of the Chang'e 5 mission since it was postponed, and we continue to make plans for all possible contingencies to make sure the program will succeed," he said.
> 
> Ye, 74, is one of the most accomplished space researchers in China and was recently awarded the honorary national title of People's Scientist. He has played major roles in a number of significant space projects, including the Chang'e lunar exploration program.
> 
> The original plan for the Chang'e 5 mission was to launch it at the end of 2017. However, the failure of the second launch of the Long March 5 carrier rocket, the country's largest and mightiest rocket and the one tasked with ferrying the Chang'e 5 probe, led to the lunar mission's delay.
> 
> If the Chang'e 5 program succeeds, it will make China the third nation to bring lunar samples back to Earth, after the United States and Russia.
> 
> China has launched four lunar probes since 2007.
> 
> In December 2013, the third probe became the first Chinese spacecraft to land on the lunar surface and released the first Chinese lunar rover.
> 
> The ongoing Chang'e 4 mission, launched in December, has been giving mankind its first close-up look at the moon's far side — a region that never faces Earth — accomplishing a goal sought by scientists for decades.
> 
> "We are also doing research and making plans for the Chang'e 6 mission," Ye said. "If Chang'e 5 is successful, then we will send Chang'e 6 to the lunar south pole to collect samples and bring them back because it is scientifically important for scientists to survey and investigate the south pole."
> 
> He said the Mars exploration program is proceeding well. China's first planetary expedition, it is expected to land a probe on the Martian surface before July 2021.
> 
> "Though it has been preceded by other countries' Mars missions, ours will produce better performance in terms of technological level and engineering capability," Ye said. "We will use the probe to fulfill three scientific objectives — orbiting the red planet for comprehensive observation, landing on Martian soil and using a rover to explore the landing site. If we succeed, this will become the world's first Mars expedition accomplishing all three goals with one probe."
> 
> The China National Space Administration says the country's first Martian probe will conduct scientific investigations of Martian soil, the planet's geological structure as well as its environment and also search for the possible existence of water.
> 
> The probe will take about seven months to reach the red planet.


The probe would take 7 months to reach Mars, so sometimes around Feb, 2021, and would land on Mars before July, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

JSCh said:


> The probe would take 7 months to reach Mars, so sometimes around Feb, 2021, and would land on Mars before July, 2021.


so no direct insertion into the mars orbit?
how many rounds the probe gonna do around the earth before transfer to the mars' orbit?


----------



## JSCh

kuge said:


> so no direct insertion into the mars orbit?
> how many rounds the probe gonna do around the earth before transfer to the mars' orbit?


From Ye Peijian presentation, it look direct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> From Ye Peijian presentation, it look direct.


Simply Mars are too far away from earth... 55million km to 400million km away.


----------



## JSCh

China航天 
2月4日 20:21
海口美兰机场，运送“新技术验证六号”卫星的安-124运输机。
February 4 20:21
Haikou Meilan Airport in Hainan, An-124 transport aircraft carrying TJSW-6 satellite.




​NOTE: TJSW-6 is payload for the new LM-7A, scheduled for launch in March at Hainan's Wenchang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*1st Long March 5B rocket arrives at launch site*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-02-05 17:42



The first Long March 5B carrier rocket arrives at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Wednesday for prelaunch preparations. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The first Long March 5B carrier rocket arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Wednesday for prelaunch preparations.

The rocket's components were carried by two rocket transportation ships – _Yuanwang 21_ and _Yuanwang 22_ -- from Tianjin, a northern coastal municipality and home to the launch vehicle's manufacturing complexes. It spent about a week on the trip to the southernmost island province, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology in Beijing, the leading rocket developer in the country.

Long March 5B is the first variant of the Long March 5, which conducted its third mission at the Wenchang center in December. It will be tasked with sending large spacecraft to low-Earth orbit, the academy said in a statement.

The rocket is 53.7 meters long, with a diameter of 5 meters. It will be propelled by liquid oxygen, liquid hydrogen and kerosene and will have a liftoff weight of about 849 metric tons.

Li Dong, the rocket's chief designer, said that the craft will be pollution-free and will be the most powerful rocket when it comes to carrying capacity to the low-Earth orbit – it will be capable of placing 22 tons of payloads in such an orbit.

The designer said research and development of the rocket started in 2012, adding that the first Long March 5B passed quality examination on Jan 19.

At the launch center, the rocket will make ground drills with the prototype of the Chinese space station's core module to verify the launch sequence for the space station. After the drills, it will carry out the debut flight in April to launch the prototype of the country's new manned spaceship, said the China Manned Space Agency.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*China's Long March 5B Space Station Transport Rocket Reaches Launch Site*

TANG SHIHUA
DATE : FEB 06 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Long March 5B Space Station Transport Rocket Reaches Launch Site

(Yicai Global) Feb. 6 -- China's rocket designed and produced solely for construction of the country's pioneering space station, the Long March 5B, arrived yesterday at its launch site in Wenchang in the country's southernmost province, the tropical island of Hainan.

The vessel will blast off in mid-April carrying the latest-generation experimental manned space module for its maiden voyage.

China plans to start building its space station this year. The facility, whose eventual weight will be 90 tons, has a designed lifetime of ten years. Its completion in or around 2020 will need 12 launch activities. The country's manned complex in the sky is a essentially a laboratory assembled in orbit that will be able to conduct relatively large-scale experiments.

The new rocket, the latest in the space-faring nation's Long March 5 series, specially adapted to undertake the varying tasks required for construction of the orbiting facility China is creating in the heavens, will primarily carry the cabin module, manned spacecraft and cargo shuttle aloft.

The rocket, whose body measures 53.7 meters in length and has a diameter of five meters, uses non-toxic, pollution-free liquid oxygen, liquid hydrogen and kerosene as propellants. It has a lift-off weight of 849 tons and is able to bear a further 22 tons of freight at a minimum into near-Earth orbit.

The Long March 5B will now go through pre-launch full dress rehearsals together with the Tianhe core space station module and manned craft that reached the Wenchang site on Jan. 20 before their joint mission begins in earnest in the spring. The Tianhe capsule can accommodate three taikonauts, as China dubs its space explorers.

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/china-long-march-5b-space-station-transport-rocket-reaches-launch-site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> http://archive.is/0S0sD/d68463237f88b6182ae460840ad9e20e1c556154.jpg ; https://archive.is/0S0sD/b76bb6e780cb06c6c83ccbc557dcb13d41a699a2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191023163949/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EHk16MrX0AMmOhK.jpg:large ; https://twitter.com/RKDurden/status/1187039260274282497/photo/1 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191207012338/https://aboutspacejornal.net/2019/10/23/стартап-tispace-представил-новые-ракеты-нос/ ; http://archive.ph/n8hMf
> ▲ 1. Hapith-I and Hapith-V SLV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/qcDNh/e076594a43fa5e86b11f169977543a37e2b47936.jpg ; https://archive.ph/qcDNh/015371028c8e9738f29154846a472fa2656906d0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226.../uc.udn.com.tw/photo/2019/12/26/1/7246288.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034126/https://udn.com/news/story/11322/4249404 ; http://archive.ph/v9SM5
> ▲ 2. Hapith-I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) moved to the launchpad: notice the four gimballed hybrid main engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/fNM9r/47ad48124737d3d62b6443fce4165f71561aa6a3.jpg ; https://archive.is/fNM9r/fd51bf7cbcac24ddbbda0b25ef98a05a78ca9796/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxBfUEAEOXkk.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 3. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/Xs5OW/029069688fc6937f6f79a1eaf79f8720de4d721d.jpg ; https://archive.ph/Xs5OW/ce648a2da2cd58b0cc6bf3248b9928b47ece15b3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxCQVAAIi-Ia.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 4. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/ZypQk/e0bac8f9374e47e60bc9a354874ce795a95c0f86.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ZypQk/aa96a52f1ca325064d22bb4f2d20e40f924576e8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191224115320/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMjJxC-UcAIF1CP.jpg ; https://twitter.com/LaunchService/status/1209438354128850944
> ▲ 5. Hapith I (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel) launch vehicle is standing on the launch pad and getting ready for its maiden flight. 24 December 2019
> 
> 
> _Maiden launch scheduled for 27th December 2019
> 
> 2019-12-26 08:58:31
> 
> The promotion of the space technology companies in Taitung ’s space exploration rocket has attracted attention from all walks of life. However, due to local concerns, the launch operation will be suspended and a briefing will be held today. The relevant person said today that the promotion company hopes to obtain local public opinion supports and strives to launch as scheduled tomorrow (27th). If the planned launch operation can be carried out according to the original plan, the projectiles of the space exploration rocket will fall into the waters 30 kilometers east of Green Island and Lanyu.
> 
> Relevant sources also said that if it is difficult to successfully launch on the 27th of this month, the next launch date will be on January 22 next year.
> 
> The Maritime Safety Administration, the Agriculture Commission, the Civil Aviation Bureau of the Ministry of Communications, the Port Bureau and the military have issued sea and air area control notifications in accordance with previous plans, calling on vessels and aircraft in various areas to avoid the controlled sea and air areas launched by rockets.
> 
> The promotion company had previously stated that once the space exploration rocket was launched, the entire rocket had a range of about 10 minutes and fell after reaching 200 kilometers. However, according to the application file of the promotion company, the maximum ballistic altitude of the space exploration rocket was 300 kilometers. A space exploration rocket can reach a higher altitude. If the rocket launches smoothly, the small satellites carried next time will be able to be sent directly into space orbit.
> 
> In order to perform the launch mission of the National Space Center's multi-purpose sounding rocket scientific experiment, the promoted space technology company once invited the relevant units to coordinate the sea and airspace control operation. According to the launching notice (sea and airspace) issued by the Coastal Inspection Agency and the Agricultural Committee Control sheet), from 6 am to 7 am on the 27th, it will be launched at the Taidong Nantian launch base (台東南田發射基地). The rocket's projectiles are expected to fall in the waters 30 kilometers away from the middle of Green Island and Lanyu.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650
> http://archive.ph/TQmYG _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/ofNzw/2c6815b14f1f39498399ea75f312477d185741ba.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ofNzw/0895203df3a51cfc8c14452adec77eda5ad6b0c8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226...m.tw/Upload/news/600/2019/12/26/phpG2ArHK.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191226034926/https://news.ltn.com.tw/news/Taipei/breakingnews/3020650 ; http://archive.ph/TQmYG
> ▲ 6. NOTAM issued for 27 December 2019 or 22 January 2020, 0600-0700 AM
> 
> *All fingers crossed and Godspeed! Go China! Go Feishu (「飛鼠一號」: Flying Squirrel)!*


_*Abnormal guidance system's signal: 2nd Hapith-I launch attempt scheduled for 18th February 2020*

2020/02/13 08:23 

TiSpace Corporation, Taiwan ’s first private company’s self-made sounding rocket 'Flying Squirel One' was originally expected to test fire at 6 am in Nantian, Daren Township, Taitung County. 

The launch procedure was already started when at the last minute, an abnormal system signal was detected. Finally, the launch procedure was aborted, and the NO2 fuel was released into the air, disappointing hundreds of people who came to watch the rocket maiden test launch. 

The company also stated that it would try to launch the rocket again after finding the cause.

TiSpace company built a base to launch a test rocket around the Nantian tribe. The news was disclosed last December. The tribe residents expressed their dissatisfaction, strongly questioning the legitimacy, and worried about the danger posed to the tribe's security and environmental ecology. Later, the central government came forward to solve the decree, and Tispace has also been intensively communicating with localities for more than a month.

There was a heavy rain on the scene this morning, but it did not quench the enthusiasm of hundreds of people. Everyone made a special trip to get ready to enjoy the wonderful picture of the first domestic private company's test rocket launch, but they were disappointed.

Taking pictures of the rocket outside, Tispace company said that it is expected to conduct another test launch in the early morning of February 18th.

http://archive.ph/ze43w
http://web.archive.org/web/20200213193134/https://video.udn.com/news/1169207
https://video.udn.com/news/1169207 ​_

The weather was of the worse, with storm all the previous night. Then high altitude wind would even burst weather balloons released at dawn by the meteorologists.

Finally the decision was taken to go ahead with the maiden launch of Hapith-I sounding rocket.

After ignition, an abnormal signal was detected, and decision to cutoff the engines at ~20 seconds, aborting the takeoff.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF82ZZlYcvE ; •Feb 13, 2020 New27Brigade 新‧二七部隊 
▲ 1. 飛鼠一號(Hapith I)火箭 南田發射場試點火 Ignition HapithI rocket in Nantian space port. Feb 13, 2020 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqeakw2lrCY ; Feb 12, 2020 中華電視公司 
▲ 2. 天公不作美! 「飛鼠一號」發射取消 | 華視新聞 20200213


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 2月4日 20:21
> 海口美兰机场，运送“新技术验证六号”卫星的安-124运输机。
> February 4 20:21
> Haikou Meilan Airport in Hainan, An-124 transport aircraft carrying TJSW-6 satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​NOTE: TJSW-6 is payload for the new LM-7A, scheduled for launch in March at Hainan's Wenchang.


LM-7A at Hainan's Wenchang. Seem to be undergoing a launch dress rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> LM-7A at Hainan's Wenchang. Seem to be undergoing a launch dress rehearsal.



What I admire from China, even when this outbreak is in full swing.
Their Strategic Industry keep working non stop to achieve their planned goals.

That's what I call, Determination and Spirit ! 

@Viet @MacanJawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Daniel808 said:


> What I admire from China, even when this outbreak is in full swing.
> Their Strategic Industry keep working non stop to achieve their planned goals.
> 
> That's what I call, Determination and Spirit !
> 
> @Viet @MacanJawa



This is the pivotal point when rating China.

Most people simply don't understand that what makes China a true superpower, is not its judicial system, its social system, its education and healthcare, not even its economy.

It can not be quantified with GDP figure, and the quality of its exported products, nor the sturdiness of its buildings and infrastructures.

It is not related to the civic-mindedness, morality and virtue of its citizens. Nothing to do with the personal hygiene and food hygiene of its population.

Otherwise, as those who make the gross mistake, Denmark or Singapore should be considered as superpowers instead.

Born under the most violent military assaults that humankind has ever witnessed, the CPC has survived the largest scale biowarfare unleashed by the Empire of Japan from the 1937 onwards, and this right after the historical 12,500 km Long March that saw the Red Army retreating and thus escaping an annihilating encirclement waged by German Nazi Generals in their Eastern Jiangxi strongholds in the early 1930s.

Having survived until the end of the Second World War, as victor who received the surrender of the Empire of Japan in 1945, the CPC has emerged as the top military organization in the world.

Today, in peace time, the PRC can face any outbreak of epidemy, while conducting unshattered all its military developments as scheduled.

The PRC is the most successful military-industrial complex in the world, that has even outbeaten the Soviet war machine (who lost the cold war). This is what makes the PRC a superpower. Not the management of its civilian society, that is not an example for mankind.





http://archive.ph/lvpeO/b85e10afb4b45097eab3f77cbeb0e31848fb31f7.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200217224026/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EQ2CbUlWsAcw5-W?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 1. The impacts of the Covid-19 coronavirus outbreak also impact to some extent upon operations on the far side of the Moon, as illustrated by this shot of the masked drive team. Source: https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/105253338

In comparison, North Korea will have to postpone its planned space launch for many months.





http://archive.ph/0jGtu/547fde5f104c3be9fd7ef734d5121a913c14426f.jpg ; https://archive.ph/0jGtu/9f70b4530449c2a0c72c6e42e7c15bd3db6a6cd5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200217224942/https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49475430483_2875258816_b.jpg ; https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49475430483_2875258816_b.jpg ; https://www.flickr.com/photos/arirangmeari/49475430483/ ; 송산운동관에 넘치는 기쁨과 랑만 (3) ; Uploaded on February 2, 2020 
▲ 2. Due to the epidemic outbreak of coronavirus, North Korea will have to postpone its planned space launch for many months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> What happened to ChinaSpaceflight.com?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site is no longer updated, and the last tweet dated from May 17 even more scary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 美帝良心在互联网拉帮结伙搞黑社会。[中国赞]
> 9:54 PM - 17 May 2018
> https://twitter.com/cnspaceflight/status/997339646530084864​
> 
> Any clue? @JSCh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for the excellent @hadukino (last updated 23 May 2017).



Less than 1.5 years later, another chinese space website bites the dust!





http://archive.is/2xoo3/d3b21909aaa0b9f06748c69f0b7ca2b29d8d78bc.png ; https://archive.is/2xoo3/af93e7536508b5df157250331cfa36cb2ab3b1e4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200219195120/https://i.imgur.com/M2G1wv2.png 
▲ 1. Spaceflightfans.cn hacked!


Soon after this message was posted, the military forum got hacked!

_
*伊朗的王牌战略*

*又一次圆满成功！*





___ 
▲ 1. 2020年2月9日 19:18:13 伊朗时间(UTC+3:30)发射的“神鸟”号火箭地面航迹。

波斯猫找到了美帝独眼龙的盔甲弱点，就是它的眼！


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beijing-bound-air-malaysia-flight-loses-contact.303517/page-49​_


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of China's space station about to start*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-20 11:20:43|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Feb. 20 (Xinhua) -- The maiden flight of the Long March-5B rocket carrying a trial version of China's new-generation manned spaceship is expected to take place in April, indicating the imminent start of construction of China' space station.

The rocket, the prototype core capsule of the space station and the experimental manned spaceship are undergoing tests at the Wenchang Space Launch Center on the coast of south China's island province of Hainan.

During the flight in mid to late April, the experimental manned spaceship will be sent into space with no crew. The prototype of the core capsule of the space station will not be launched.

The Long March-5B is a modified version of the Long March-5, currently China's largest carrier rocket, and will be mainly used for sending capsules of China's space station and large spacecraft to the low-Earth orbit, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

Space engineers developed a new large fairing, which is 20.5 meters long and 5.2 meters in diameter, for the Long March-5B. The whole rocket is about 53.7 meters long, with a 5-meter diameter core stage and four 3.35-meter diameter boosters.

The rocket uses environment-friendly fuel, including kerosene, liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen. It has a takeoff weight of about 849 tonnes and a payload capacity of 22 tonnes to low-Earth orbit, said Wang Jue, chief director of the Long March-5 development team at the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

After the maiden flight of the Long March-5B, the Long March-5 carrier rocket will launch China's first Mars probe and the Chang'e-5 lunar probe later this year.

China aims to complete construction of the space station around 2022. According to the CMSA, more than 10 missions are planned in the next three years to complete the construction and master technologies for in-orbit assembly and construction of large complex spacecraft, long-term manned spaceflight in near-Earth space and large-scale space science experiments.

China still faces many challenges, so joint drills at the space launch center and the maiden flight of the Long March-5B are very important, said experts.

The space station will be a T shape with the Tianhe core module at the center and a lab capsule on each side. The core module -- at 16.6 meters long and 4.2 meters in diameter, with a takeoff weight of 22.5 tonnes -- will be the management and control center.

China's current largest spacecraft, the Tianhe core module will be able to support a long-term stay of three astronauts in space.

The living space in the core module is about 50 cubic meters. With the two lab capsules, the living space could be up to 110 cubic meters, which would provide the astronauts a confortable environment, said experts from the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), the main developer of the space station capsules.

The longest stay in space so far by Chinese astronauts is 33 days. The necessary water and oxygen were taken into space. To enable astronauts to stay longer in orbit, the space station will be equipped with a renewable life support system, said experts.

The water vapor exhaled by astronauts will be recovered by condensation, and urine will be recycled and purified as drinking water and domestic water. The hydrogen produced in electrolytic oxygen production and the carbon dioxide exhaled by astronauts can generate oxygen through chemical reaction, which can supplement oxygen for the space station.

Science facilities on the space station could support hundreds of research projects in fields such as astronomy, space life science, biotechnology, microgravity, basic physics and space materials.

More than a dozen advanced experiment racks will be installed, and an extra-vehicular experiment platform will be built. In addition, a capsule holding a large optical telescope will fly in the same orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Long March-2D conducts maiden launch from Xichang with four satellites*
written by Rui C. Barbosa February 19, 2020



_Taking precautions with the coronavirus outbreak in all orbital and space launch centers, China returned to its launch activities after the Chinese New Year festivities with a new launch from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

This was the first use of a Long March-2D (Chang Zheng-2D) launch vehicle from Xichang. The mission orbited four satellites that will be used to carry out inter-satellite link networking and new ground observation technology tests in orbit. The launch took place from the LC3 Launch Complex at 21:07UTC.

Named Xinjishu Shiyan-C to F, XJS-C and D were made by SAST, XJS-E by the Harbin Inst of Tech. and XJS-F by CAST’s DFH Satellite Co., Ltd. (DFHSat).


The Long March-2D launch vehicle is a two-stage rocket developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology. With storable propellants, it is mainly used to launch a variety of low earth orbit satellites.

The development of LM-2D was started in February 1990. From 2002, to meet the demand of SSO satellites, the payload fairing of 3350mm in diameter and attitude control engine for the second stage have been successfully developed; and the discharge of remaining propellant and de-orbit of the second stage have been realized. This launcher is mainly used for launching LEO and SSO satellites. It is characterized by high reliability, wide application and mature technology.

The LM-2D can launch a 1,300 kg cargo in a 645 km SSO. The rocket is 41.056m long and the first, second stages and payload fairing are all 3.35m in diameter.




Its first stage is the same as the Long March-4. The second stage is based on LM-4 second stage with an improved equipment bay. Lift-off mass is 232,250 kg, total length 41,056 meters, diameter 3.35 meters and fairing length 6.983 meters. At launch, it develops 2961.6kN engine thrust.

The first stage has a 27.910 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, consuming 183,200 kg of N2O4 / UDMH (launch mass of the first stage is 192,700 kg). Equipped with a YF-21C engine capable of a ground thrust of 2,961.6 kN and a ground specific impulse of 2,550 m/s. Burn time is 170 seconds.

The second stage has a 10.9 meter length with a 3.35 meter diameter, a launch mass of 39,550 kg and consuming 45,550 kg of N2O4 / UDMH. Equipped with a YF-24C cluster engine with a main engine vacuum thrust of 742.04 kN and a vernier engine with a vacuum thrust of 47.1 kN (specific impulses of 2,942 m/s and 2,834 m/s, respectively).

The LM-2D can use two types of fairings depending on the cargo. Type A fairing has a 2.90 meters diameter (total launch vehicle length is 37.728 meters) and Type B fairing with a diameter of 3.35 meters – total launch vehicle length is 41.056 meters.

The first launch of the LM-2D was on August 9th, 1992 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center orbiting the Fanhui Shei Weixing FSW-2-1 (22072 1992-051A) recoverable satellite.

The launch took place from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre that is situated in the Sichuan Province, south-western China and is the country’s launch site for geosynchronous orbital launches.




Equipped with two launch pads (LC2 and LC3), the center has a dedicated railway and highway lead directly to the launch site.

The Command and Control Centre is located seven kilometers south-west of the launch pad, providing flight and safety control during launch rehearsal and launch.

Other facilities on the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre are the Launch Control Centre, propellant fuelling systems, communications systems for launch command, telephone and data communications for users, and support equipment for meteorological monitoring and forecasting.

The first launch from Xichang took place at 12:25UTC on January 29, 1984, when the Chang Zheng-3 (Y-1) was launched the Shiyan Weixing (14670 1984-008A) communications satellite into orbit.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2020/02/long-march-2d-maiden-launch-xichang-four-satellites/_


----------



## JSCh

FEBRUARY 24, 2020
*New binary millisecond pulsar discovered in NGC 6205*
by Tomasz Nowakowski , Phys.org



Positions of the six pulsars in the GC M13, marked with red circles with letters. Credit: Wang et al., 2020.

Using the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST), astronomers have detected a new binary millisecond pulsar (MSP) in the globular cluster NGC 6205. The newly found pulsar received designation PSR J1641+3627F. The finding is reported in a paper published February 14 on the arXiv pre-print repository.

Pulsars are highly magnetized, rotating neutron stars emitting a beam of electromagnetic radiation. The most rapidly rotating pulsars, with rotation periods below 30 milliseconds, are known as millisecond pulsars (MSPs).

Astronomers believe that MSPs form in binary systems when the initially more massive component turns into a neutron star that is then spun-up due to accretion of matter from the secondary star. Observations conducted so far seem to support this theory, as more than a half of known MSPs have been found to have stellar companions.

Now, a team of astronomers led by Lin Wang of CAS (Chinese Academy of Sciences) Key Laboratory of FAST in China, reports the detection of a new MSP in the bright globular cluster NGC 6205 (also known as M13), which is located some 23,150 light years away in the constellation of Hercules. The discovery was made as part of FAST observations of NGC 6205 that also monitored other pulsars in this cluster.

"In this paper, we present the discovery of the binary pulsar PSR J1641+3627F (M13F) and timing solutions of all the known pulsars in the GC M13," the astronomers wrote in the paper.

According to the study, PSR J1641+3627F has a spin period of approximately 3.0 milliseconds and an orbital period of 1.38 days. This means that it has the second shortest spin period and the longest orbital period among the six pulsars that have been discovered in NGC 6205 (the other five are designated PSR J1641+3627A to E).

FAST observations show that PSR J1641+3627F has a dispersion measure of around 30.4 parsecs/cm3. It was noted that this is close to the average dispersion measure value of other known pulsars in NGC 6205. The mass of the companion object is estimated to be around 0.16 solar masses, what suggests a white dwarf.

The research also found that PSR J1641+3627F is located at the edge of the cluster core and its spin period derivative is typical for MSPs in globular clusters. However, the system's eccentricity is, according to the astronomers, relatively small when compared to typical MSP-white dwarf systems.

In general, the researchers concluded that all the discovered binary systems in NGC 6205 have relatively low eccentricities when compared to typical globular cluster pulsars and the eccentricities were found to decrease with distance from the cluster core.

"This is consistent with what is expected as this cluster has a very low encounter rate per binary," the authors of the paper underlined.

*More information:* Discovery and timing of pulsars in the globular cluster M13 with FAST, arXiv:2002.05938 [astro-ph.HE] arxiv.org/abs/2002.05938​


https://phys.org/news/2020-02-binary-millisecond-pulsar-ngc.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Yuanwang-7 sailing to Atlantic for satellite monitoring mission*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-28 14:05:30|Editor: huaxia

NANJING, Feb. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's new-generation space tracking ship Yuanwang-7 is sailing to the Atlantic Ocean for a satellite maritime monitoring mission.

The ship departed from a port of the China Satellite Maritime Tracking and Controlling Department in Jiangsu Province Thursday. It is the first time for Yuanwang-7 to carry out a mission in the Atlantic.

Only one ship of China's Yuanwang fleet, Yuanwang-3, so far has conducted missions in the ocean.

"This time the designated maritime area is remote and the route is new. We estimate that the vessel will sail in waves higher than 4 meters for over 10 days, a tougher journey than before," said Ni Liuguo, captain of the ship.

Before setting out, crew members were quarantined on the vessel and cabins were disinfected to prevent the novel coronavirus infection. They completed the preparation of medical supplies and examined facilities to ensure the success of the mission.

Yuanwang-7 was developed with the latest technologies in shipbuilding, space measurement and control, marine meteorology and shipping power.

Since it was put into use in 2016, Yuanwang-7 has made 13 voyages and performed 21 tasks in the Pacific Ocean and the Indian Ocean, including maritime tracking of China's second space lab Tiangong-2, the Chang'e-4 lunar probe and BeiDou satellites.

China will have more than 40 space launches this year, and the Yuanwang fleet is expected to carry out intensive maritime monitoring missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese astronomers discover new asteroid to fly by Earth*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-03 13:27:07|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- Chinese astronomers recently discovered a new asteroid and predicted that it would fly by Earth in early May.

The asteroid, designated 2020 DM4, was found by the Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences at the end of February.

"2020 DM4 is approaching Earth. We estimate that the closest distance between the asteroid and Earth would be about 7.35 million km. It has some potential threat, but we need not worry about it," said Zhao Haibin, head of the Near-Earth Object Survey Telescope research team at PMO.

Astronomers used the China Near-Earth Object Survey Telescope based in Xuyi, eastern China's Jiangsu Province, to survey in the direction of Leo on the night of Feb. 26, and discovered a dim moving object, whose apparent velocity is quite different from that of a typical main-belt asteroid.

They reported to the International Astronomical Union's Minor Planet Center (MPC) and shared the information with other countries. After that, another eleven telescopes around the globe jointly tracked and monitored the asteroid.

Based on the global observation data, astronomers determined the orbit of 2020 DM4, and the MPC announced the discovery of this potentially hazardous asteroid on Feb. 29.

China joined the International Asteroid Warning Network in February 2018, and the PMO is pushing forward the construction of China's own near-Earth object monitoring, warning and observation network.

However, China's ability in near-Earth object monitoring and warning is still limited. China needs to develop larger telescopes to improve its ability and play a more important role in the field of international asteroid monitoring and early warning, said Zhao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First dwarf planet in solar system named after Chinese mythical figure*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-03 14:35:25|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- The largest unnamed planet in the solar system has recently been named after the Chinese water god Gonggong by the International Astronomical Union (IAU).

This is the first and only dwarf planet in the solar system that has a Chinese name, according to the National Astronomical Observatories under the Chinese Academy of Sciences Tuesday.

Gou Lijun, a researcher at the observatory, said the naming is an important event that will help Chinese astronomy gain global attention, as most dwarf planets are named after Greek and Roman mythical figures.

"It will not only help promote a more international understanding of Chinese culture, including ancient myths, but also attract more Chinese astronomers and stargazers to pay attention to the 'Gonggong' planet," said Gou.

The planet, coded 2007OR10, was discovered in 2007 by three astronomers on the far edge of the solar system, outside Neptune's orbit. It is one of the reddest celestial bodies found in the Kuiper Belt in the solar system, and it rotates around the sun in an elliptical orbit.

The official naming was produced through an online vote in 2019 launched by one of its discoverers. The three candidates were the Chinese water god Gonggong, the Germanic Winter Goddess Holle and the God Vili from Norse mythology. They are all mythological characters related to water, ice, snow and the color red.

In the end, the Chinese water god, with red hair, the head of a human and the body of a snake, won the competition, and its name was submitted to the IAU. In late February, the Minor Planet Center of the IAU accepted the name and updated its catalog.

Gonggong is the fifth-largest dwarf planet detected in the solar system so far. Can we see Gonggong at night? The answer is no because it is too far away from Earth.

Scientists estimated the planet has a diameter of 1,230 km, 35 percent of the moon's diameter, and its weight is only 2.4 percent that of the moon. It rotates very slowly, with a period of 44.81 hours.

In Chinese mythology, however, Gonggong was a short-tempered god, who always created chaos, leading to floods and landslides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China tests Mars probe for 2020 Mars mission*

March 10, 2020

BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The Beijing Aerospace Control Center announced on Tuesday that China completed a probe test ahead of an exploration mission to Mars this year.

The wireless network test is the only joint ground rehearsal between the mission center and the spacecraft.

According to the center, the test has not been affected by the novel coronavirus epidemic, and the technical staff is working hard to ensure the success of the mission.

As scheduled, China's first Mars exploration mission will take place in 2020. Cui Xiaofeng, head of the mission team, said the spaceflight control would be difficult and full of challenges as the Mars probe would take nearly seven months to land on the planet.

Several countries have revealed plans for launching Mars probe missions this year.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0310/c90000-9666767.html ​
*Commentary*

China will do in one shot, what the Soviet/Rus' could never achieve in two decades of fruitless attempts and dozens of space probes spoiled (and even 100% Soviet failure in 6 landing attempts, with only 14 seconds functional probe once on the surface), thus having wasted in the process billions of rubles much needed for its social and economic development, and ending consequently with a catastrophic surrender at the end of the cold war: a successful mars landing at the first attempt!

And this, by next year! A feat that not even the U.S. could realize at the first launch. (The first U.S. landing on Mars was attempted by Viking-1 only after four Mariner probes flybys and two more Mariner orbiters. This means after 6 missions, and 11 years -from 1964 to 1975-. The first U.S. rover, Sojourner would only be launched after 2 more missions and 21 years later, in 1996.)

After this first step, China will start the development of Mars, based on the _first come first served basis_. First a small outpost, then large scale robotic mining for its mineral resources, including the most strategic rare earth. With these rare earth minerals, the electronic industry will be able to populate the entire red planet with AI industrial robots, and also military ones. Therefore ensuring the armed defence of this vital asset, in deterring the eternal greedy 8 Allied Powers' imperialists (U.S./E.U. and Vrus') from stealing it from the Chinese people. Lastly, new spaceships will be designed in Martian research institutes and produced in Martian factories by the Chinese robots scientist and robot engineers, allowing the further conquest of the Moon, Venus and Mercury, and as far as the satellites of Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune.

By 2049, the P.R.C. will celebrate its founding's centennial, after having finally implemented the policy of Socialism with Chinese characteristic over the entire Solar system, and totaling some 100 billions citizens -humans on Earth, robotic and synthetic-organic on all the other planets-! 



richard kingston said:


> Dream on pal, dream on, no one can state how Mars missions will work out... its EXTREMELY dangerous and very very difficult to complete such missions!



Dude, the same Indo-Euro butthurt sour grapes already said this back in January when China was the first nation in the world at the forefront of the fight against the most deadly Corona*vrus'* or *COVID-19*, the acronym used in the U.S. military for *C*overt *O*peration with *V*irus *I*nducing *D*eath # 20*19*.

And see today...China is the first in the world to have emerged victorious, while both the Paleo Romans centered around ‎Pasargadae‎, the Mediterranean Romans settled around Mediolanum and the New Romans settled around Washingtonium are totally overwhelmed by the scope of the scientific, medical, logistic, economic and industrial challenges posed by this pandemic, letting the numbers of their infected and deaths soaring like space rockets totally out of control!

Meanwhile, this latest hard won victory has already demonstrated that China, under the most wise leadership of the CPC of Comrade President Xi Jinping is the sole superpower on earth qualified to take the lead for humankind in every fields of developments, including the space conquest that will see the Chinese civilization span from Mercury to the Oort Cloud before 3 decades! Deal with it!


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> LM-7A at Hainan's Wenchang. Seem to be undergoing a launch dress rehearsal.


LM-7A ready to be launch in a little while.



Breaking!! LM-7A maiden flight successfully lift off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239547196552499200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239548525756780545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239550020392824832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239548525756780545
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239550020392824832



CZ-7A has failed! 3rd stage malfunctioned. India is now officially and undoubtedly ahead of the Chinese space program.


----------



## JSCh

*China's Long March-7A carrier rocket fails in maiden flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-16 23:18:01|Editor: huaxia

WENCHANG, Hainan, March 16 (Xinhua) -- The first of China's new medium-sized carrier rocket Long March-7A suffered a failure Monday.

The rocket blasted off at 9:34 p.m. Beijing Time from the Wenchang Space Launch Center on the coast of south China's Hainan Province, but a malfunction occurred later.

Chinese space engineers will investigate the cause of the failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

ZCY宗
今天 10:26 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro
长征五号乙转运合练#长征五号乙# @China航天 @林晓弈 
Today 10:26
Long March 5B dress rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

More picture from weibo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Space station core module, manned spacecraft arrive at launch site*
> Xinhua, January 21, 2020
> 
> A core module prototype of China's space station and a prototype of China's new-generation manned spacecraft arrived at the launch site in south China's Hainan Province after a week of ocean and rail transport, the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) announced Monday.
> 
> The core module will take part in joint rehearsals with the Long March-5B carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Center while the new manned spacecraft will be launched by the rocket's maiden flight in the first half of this year.
> 
> This means the building of China's space station in space will begin soon, the CMSEO said.
> 
> The core module, named Tianhe (harmony of the heavens), will function as the command and control center of the space station. It is 16.6 meters long with a diameter of 4.2 meters and a takeoff weight of 22.5 tonnes.
> 
> As the largest spacecraft ever developed by China, Tianhe will accommodate three astronauts and serve as a space laboratory to carry out scientific research and technological verifications, the CMSEO said.
> 
> The new-generation manned spacecraft is 8.8 meters long and has a takeoff weight of 21.6 tonnes. It will be used for transporting crew to the space station and to conduct China's future manned lunar missions.
> 
> China is scheduled to complete the construction of the space station around 2022.
> 
> The Long March-5B rocket is scheduled to arrive at the launch site in early February, the CMSEO said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






*China’s new crewed spacecraft is getting ready for launch*
Mar 22, 2020


SciNews

China’s new-generation crewed spacecraft is being prepared for launch at the Wenchang Space Launch Center, Hainan Province, China. Compared with the Shenzhou spacecraft, it is larger, designed to be reusable and it can carry both astronauts and cargo. The spacecraft (CMS) is scheduled to be launched in April. Yang Qing, chief designer of CMS, China Academy of Space Technology, explains the measures taken to ensure the work quality. Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China completes new large solar telescope*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-24 20:27:37|Editor: huaxia



The 1.8-meter Chinese Large Solar Telescope obtains images of the solar atmosphere on Dec. 10, 2019. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

*The solar telescope will be used to observe solar activity, offering data support for solar research and space weather forecast.*

BEIJING, March 24 (Xinhua) -- Scientists from the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced Tuesday that they have built the country's first and one of the world's largest solar telescope, to better observe and forecast solar activity.

The Chinese Large Solar Telescope (CLST), with a 1.8-meter aperture, was developed by the academy's Institute of Optics and Electronics. It caught the first batch of high-resolution images of the solar atmosphere on Dec. 10, 2019, an academy statement said.

Many countries have stepped up efforts to build 2-meter and larger solar telescopes in recent years. The world's large solar telescopes that have been built include the 1.6-meter GST in the United States and the 1.5-meter GREGOR in Germany.



The observation results from the ground-based Chinese Large Solar Telescope. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

The U.S. 4-meter solar telescope DKIST has not yet been put into operation, and the European 4-meter EST has just begun designing and developing.

Previous to the CLST, the largest solar telescope in China was the 1-meter New Vacuum Solar Telescope developed by the academy's Yunnan Observatories.

According to Rao Changhui, leading the project, the CLST will be equipped with a group of systems for adaptive optics, magnetic field detection and velocity field detection.

As solar activity are increasingly frequent, space weather events will become more severe. In the future, the solar telescope will be used to observe solar activity, offering data support for solar research and space weather forecast, Rao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China’s new crewed spacecraft is getting ready for launch*
> Mar 22, 2020
> 
> 
> SciNews
> 
> China’s new-generation crewed spacecraft is being prepared for launch at the Wenchang Space Launch Center, Hainan Province, China. Compared with the Shenzhou spacecraft, it is larger, designed to be reusable and it can carry both astronauts and cargo. The spacecraft (CMS) is scheduled to be launched in April. Yang Qing, chief designer of CMS, China Academy of Space Technology, explains the measures taken to ensure the work quality. Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)


*China's experimental manned spacecraft awaits launch*
2020-03-26 12:56:21 Ecns.cn Editor : Mo Hong'e





(Gif photo from CCTV)​
(ECNS) -- China has completed inspection of an experimental manned spacecraft at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

The experimental spacecraft is to be launched by a Long March 5B carrier rocket.

Larger than the Shenzhou spacecraft, this trial version of new-generation spacecraft was developed for future manned missions to and from the China's Space Station.

The ship features technologies such as re-entry and return control, heat protection, and recycling.

Designed with new materials and structure, its heat-resistant capacity is three to four times that of the Shenzhou spacecraft.

The launch will also test a safer "parachute plus bag" landing mode.

It is designed to carry out both low-earth orbit and deep-space exploration missions.

The developers plan to use the re-entry capsule 10 times to reduce costs.

The Long March-5B carrier rocket is a modified version of the Long March-5, currently China's largest carrier rocket, and will be mainly used for sending capsules of China's space station and large spacecraft to the low-Earth orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## JSCh

*China builds Asia's largest steerable radio telescope for Mars mission*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-04-27 14:21:26|Editor: huaxia



Construction site of the steerable radio telescope in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

*With an antenna the size of nine basketball courts, a radio telescope built in north China will help receive data from the country's first Mars exploration mission.*

BEIJING, April 27 (Xinhua) -- China is constructing the largest steerable radio telescope in Asia with a 70-meter-diameter antenna to receive data from its first Mars exploration mission which is expected to be launched this year.

China aims to complete orbiting, landing and roving on the red planet in one mission, which has been named Tianwen-1.

The telescope, with an antenna the size of nine basketball courts, was built by the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin.

It will be a key facility to receive scientific data sent back by the Mars probe, which can be up to 400 million km from Earth, and the signals will be very weak, said Li Chunlai, deputy chief designer of China's first Mars exploration mission.



An illustration of data transmission between Earth and Mars (Photo provided to Xinhua)

China has successfully launched four lunar probes and completed orbiting and landing on the moon.

However, the distance between the moon and Earth is about 360,000 km to 400,000 km, while the distance between Mars and Earth is 56 million km to 400 million km. The longest Earth-Mars distance is 1,000 times that between Earth and the moon.

"Therefore, receiving extremely weak signals from Mars will be a great challenge," Li said, adding that only a telescope with a large antenna, working in combination with three existing telescopes in Beijing and the southern Chinese city of Kunming, can realize the data receiving.

The construction of the telescope began in October 2018 and is expected to be completed this year. Many new technologies have been utilized to improve efficiency and reduce interference noises, according to Li.



Scientists and workers pose for a photo after the antenna installation at the construction site of the steerable radio telescope in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

With a similar natural environment to Earth, Mars has become a hot destination of deep space exploration. Among the over 40 Mars exploration missions since 1961, only about half succeeded.

The exploration of Mars will not only investigate whether there is or was life on Mars but also help bring to light the history of evolution and future development trends of Earth, as well as search for potential living space for human beings, Li said.

The Tianwen-1 mission also inaugurates China's planetary exploration, Li said.

After completion, the telescope will greatly improve China's ability to receive deep space exploration data and will lay a foundation for China's future asteroid and comet probing and other planetary exploration missions, Li added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

林晓弈 
今天 10:16 来自 航天爱好者网超话
O今天10点20分左右 ，长征五号乙运载火箭已经抵达发射区，计划于下月五号择机发射。它于今天早上七点五十分左右开始转运。航天爱好者网超话 
_*Translation:*_
Today, around 10:20, the Long March 5B carrier rocket has arrived at the launch pad area and is scheduled to be launched on the 5th of next month. Roll-out started around 7:50 this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China's FAST starts search for extraterrestrial intelligence*
2020-04-28







The 500-meter-diameter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), China's mega-science project and the world's largest single-dish radio observatory, has embarked on the search for extraterrestrial intelligence (SETI), the Science and Technology Daily reported on Tuesday. 

After it became fully operational in January, some analysts believed that FAST would become the major force in searching for and researching into extraterrestrial intelligence, especially with more and more discoveries of exoplanets and revolutionary progress made in instrumentation and observational capabilities.

In a recent study, the team of FAST said the FAST has the potential to detect Earth-like civilizations on thousands of exoplanets, addressing the possibility of the presence of technological civilizations beyond our planet. They said FAST also has the potential to detect whether the neighboring Andromeda galaxy "m31-andromeda" has more advanced technology and civilizations.

Li Di, chief scientist of FAST and research fellow with the National Astronomical Observation of China, told Science and Technology Daily that it is the first SETI search report of FAST, which lays a solid foundation for launching further searches in the future. 

The study was reportedly published in The Astrophysical Journal (Apj) and Research in Astronomy and Astrophysics (RAA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

A test version of China's first flexible and inflatable cargo return capsule which was launched into orbit on Tuesday by the Long March-5B's maiden flight, experienced failure during its re-entry to Earth due to an unknown malfunction, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) announced on Wednesday.

The cause of the malfunction is now under investigation, CMSA said.

Ji Qiming, an official with the CMSA, said at a Tuesday press conference that the cargo return capsule, which is flexible and inflatable, was the country’s new-generation test vehicle for space cargo shipments, and the mission was to test key re-entry technology of inflatable unfolding style.

According to the Xinhua News Agency, the development of the new cargo return capsule is to achieve a goal of more agile space cargo shipments with reduced cost. The idea of an inflatable capsule was developed by the Second Academy of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) in 2014, in order to increase reliability and significantly lower costs in the payload return process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*China Tests Gigabit LAN on Next-Gen Spacecraft*

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: 4 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI






China Tests Gigabit LAN on Next-Gen Spacecraft

(Yicai Global) May 8 -- A Chinese manned spacecraft test vessel launched by the country’s workhorse Long March 5B carrier rocket has completed high-speed Local Area Network tests in orbit this week and the speed of this network can reach the level of gigabits, allowing China’s 'taikonauts' to access integrated equipment control on the nation’s space station.

Scientific researchers have built a high-speed local area network on the spacecraft. The network system has completed multi-source data sampling and high-definition image transmission function testing and achieved high-speed data transmission between the systems, Science and Technology Daily reported today. This is China’s first space trial of this technology, per the report.

An intelligent spacecraft information system can be implemented in the space station through this LAN system.

"At that time, astronauts can bring a tablet computer to achieve integrated control of all equipment on the spacecraft, which makes operation easy and greatly reduces the pressure on system design," said Lin Yue, the chief designer of the on-board information network at China Academy of Space Technology.

China's new-generation manned spacecraft test vessel will return to the ground today after a series of tests.

A gigabit is a multiple of the unit bit for digital information or computer storage. Gigabits commonly measure local network and input/output connection data transfer rates.

'Taikonaut' is a portmanteau of the Chinese noun 'taikong' (space) and the Greek suffix 'naut' (navigator).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Tianyan, world's largest radio telescope, completes data center upgrade*
2020-05-08 18:31:13 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Recently, The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST), known as the "China Tianyan", received a new development: its data center has been successfully upgraded.

"The upgrade of the data center means that China Tianyan is one step closer to establishing three complete scientific research frameworks for observation, research, and data.


"China Tianyan", world's largest radio telescope, is located in the "Big Pot" deep in the mountains of Kedu Town, Pingtang County, Guizhou Province, in the karst hills that formed millions of years ago.

Its spherical reflective surface is equivalent to 30 football fields and is 138 meters vertical from bottom to top, surpassing the world's largest Huff Pyramid.

As a science and technology infrastructure involving astronomy, mechanics, materials, machinery, radio, IT and other fields, "China Tianyan" is not only the result of more than 20 years of struggle of Chinese scientists but also a breakthrough in the field of science and technology infrastructure in China.

The National Development and Reform Commission recently pointed out the scope of new types of infrastructure, among which innovative infrastructure refers to infrastructure with public welfare attributes that support scientific research, technology development and product development, and major scientific and technological infrastructure such as "China Tianyan" is undoubtedly a typical representative of new infrastructure.

Since its official launch on 11 January 2020, China Tianyan has discovered 132 high-quality pulsar candidates, of which 93 have been identified as newly discovered pulsars.


"FAST is currently the most sensitive radio telescope in the world, more than 2.5 times more sensitive than the American Arecibo telescope and 10 times faster than Arecibo, and is expected to maintain its leading position in the world for at least 20 years," said GENTLE.

China Tianyan generates huge amounts of data over time and as the research mission progresses, the demand for storage capacity and performance is growing. To this end, the National Astronomical Observatory has been promoting the construction of the FAST Research Data Center in recent years.

In the latest upgrade, the National Astronomical Observatory partnered with Inspur Storage to build a 30PB usable capacity, 50GB bandwidth astronomical big data platform with distributed storage AS13000G5 to support "China Tianyan" for astronomical big data storage, processing, and real-time analysis.

This time, the role of wave storage is not only to make "China Tianyan" "can fit" the data, but also to become the "accelerator" of astronomical big data analysis, and play a positive influence in the exploration of the unknown universe field.

In the "China Tianyan" project, Wave Storage ingeniously deployed H nodes for HPC and AI applications and M60 nodes for high-density scenarios in a distributed storage platform to achieve hierarchical storage of hot and cold data, and high-performance nodes to improve the efficiency of astronomical big data processing and analysis; high-density nodes to achieve a single node capacity close to 1PB, providing massive storage space; and free data flow between different levels of storage according to astronomical business needs, bringing more rapid research experience.

"China Tianyan" data center expert said, "We are very impressed by this cooperation with Wave Storage, which not only has hardcore products, but also professional production and delivery team. Even in exceptional circumstances such as the epidemic, Wave Storage was able to move the project forward to go live earlier than we had expected."

In the future, with the accelerated completion of the "China Tianyan" three complete scientific research frameworks of observation, research, and data, China's astronomical research strength is bound to rise to another level and showcase China's scientific research strength in the vast universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China Tianyan, world's largest radio telescope, completes data center upgrade*
> 2020-05-08 18:31:13 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope (FAST), known as the "China Tianyan", received a new development: its data center has been successfully upgraded.
> 
> "The upgrade of the data center means that China Tianyan is one step closer to establishing three complete scientific research frameworks for observation, research, and data.
> 
> 
> "China Tianyan", world's largest radio telescope, is located in the "Big Pot" deep in the mountains of Kedu Town, Pingtang County, Guizhou Province, in the karst hills that formed millions of years ago.
> 
> Its spherical reflective surface is equivalent to 30 football fields and is 138 meters vertical from bottom to top, surpassing the world's largest Huff Pyramid.
> 
> As a science and technology infrastructure involving astronomy, mechanics, materials, machinery, radio, IT and other fields, "China Tianyan" is not only the result of more than 20 years of struggle of Chinese scientists but also a breakthrough in the field of science and technology infrastructure in China.
> 
> The National Development and Reform Commission recently pointed out the scope of new types of infrastructure, among which innovative infrastructure refers to infrastructure with public welfare attributes that support scientific research, technology development and product development, and major scientific and technological infrastructure such as "China Tianyan" is undoubtedly a typical representative of new infrastructure.
> 
> Since its official launch on 11 January 2020, China Tianyan has discovered 132 high-quality pulsar candidates, of which 93 have been identified as newly discovered pulsars.
> 
> 
> "FAST is currently the most sensitive radio telescope in the world, more than 2.5 times more sensitive than the American Arecibo telescope and 10 times faster than Arecibo, and is expected to maintain its leading position in the world for at least 20 years," said GENTLE.
> 
> China Tianyan generates huge amounts of data over time and as the research mission progresses, the demand for storage capacity and performance is growing. To this end, the National Astronomical Observatory has been promoting the construction of the FAST Research Data Center in recent years.
> 
> In the latest upgrade, the National Astronomical Observatory partnered with Inspur Storage to build a 30PB usable capacity, 50GB bandwidth astronomical big data platform with distributed storage AS13000G5 to support "China Tianyan" for astronomical big data storage, processing, and real-time analysis.
> 
> This time, the role of wave storage is not only to make "China Tianyan" "can fit" the data, but also to become the "accelerator" of astronomical big data analysis, and play a positive influence in the exploration of the unknown universe field.
> 
> In the "China Tianyan" project, Wave Storage ingeniously deployed H nodes for HPC and AI applications and M60 nodes for high-density scenarios in a distributed storage platform to achieve hierarchical storage of hot and cold data, and high-performance nodes to improve the efficiency of astronomical big data processing and analysis; high-density nodes to achieve a single node capacity close to 1PB, providing massive storage space; and free data flow between different levels of storage according to astronomical business needs, bringing more rapid research experience.
> 
> "China Tianyan" data center expert said, "We are very impressed by this cooperation with Wave Storage, which not only has hardcore products, but also professional production and delivery team. Even in exceptional circumstances such as the epidemic, Wave Storage was able to move the project forward to go live earlier than we had expected."
> 
> In the future, with the accelerated completion of the "China Tianyan" three complete scientific research frameworks of observation, research, and data, China's astronomical research strength is bound to rise to another level and showcase China's scientific research strength in the vast universe.


This is the only hope to discovered ET from outer space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> This is the only hope to discovered ET from outer space.


Pentagon already admit to 3 UFO videos. I personally seen one when I was 20, huge crafts in the sky moving randomly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260766786292641797

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260766786292641797


Maybe from the same source of UFO that taunt the F-18 pilot with the footage recorded and make public.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists lead the detection of soft X-ray polarization from the Crab Nebula*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-05-12 20:46:50|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, May 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists and their international collaborators have detected soft X-ray polarization from the Crab Nebula with their space program PolarLight, reopening the window of soft X-ray polarimetry in astronomy after more than four decades.

The research led by Tsinghua University was published in the journal _Nature Astronomy_.

Researchers also discovered a variation of X-ray polarization right after a glitch of the Crab pulsar, suggesting that the pulsar magnetosphere may have altered after the glitch.

The PolarLight project used a soft X-ray polarimeter onboard a CubeSat, which was manufactured by a Chinese commercial space company and launched into space in 2018.

The detector developed by the research team has a small surface area, similar to the size of a matchbox. It has a designed life of five to 10 years, allowing the team to conduct long-term astronomical observations.

Feng Hua, the leading researcher, said astronomy is a field of science driven by observations. New observational techniques, also called new windows, are of essential importance.

The technique that is used in the PolarLight project will be utilized in the enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry mission (eXTP), a China-led project to be launched in 2027 to explore mysterious celestial bodies, such as black holes and neutron stars, Feng said, adding that more fruitful scientific results are expected in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China successfully verifies drag-free satellite control technology*
> Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2020/1/20 3:57:37
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Chinanews.com
> 
> China recently completed an in-flight verification for satellite drag-free control technology, marking a step forward in the country's space-based gravitational wave detection program.
> 
> State-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) confirmed the successful verification with the Tianqin-1, the country's first satellite for space-based gravitational wave detection, on Saturday, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported on Sunday.
> 
> Drag-free control technology blocks external forces that affect a satellite, excluding gravity, so it can remain static and stable, the report said, noting that forces need to be canceled including sunlight pressure and atmospheric drag.
> 
> Based on flight data, the new technology reduced external force on Tianqin-1's acceleration by less than 1-400 millionth of the gravitational acceleration, marking a better result than the European Space Agency's GOCE satellite's 1-300 millionth.
> 
> The results indicate that external forces have an acceleration effect of less than a human yawn, the report said.
> 
> The Chinese technology was successful in reducing displacement from external forces to 30 nanometers, or 1-4,000th of the diameter of an adult human hair strand. It is also better than the internationally well-known LISA satellite's 40 nanometers, according to Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> The two results have significant theoretical and practical value in detecting Earth's gravitational field, extraterrestrial objects, and gravitational waves, according to the report.
> 
> With this latest achievement, the Tianqin-1 has proven the level of its advanced technology.
> 
> The research institute under CASC started conducting related research in 2010, according to Science and Technology Daily, which also noted that China still need time to practically apply the technology in gravitational wave detection.
> 
> Launched on December 20, 2019, the Tianqin-1 is China's first technology demonstration satellite in the Tianqin gravitational wave detection program.
> 
> Initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in South China's Guangdong Province in 2015, the program will eventually consist of three satellites that will form an equilateral triangle around Earth, the Xinhua News Agency reported.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263370451792748544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *China tests Mars probe for 2020 Mars mission*
> 
> March 10, 2020
> 
> BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The Beijing Aerospace Control Center announced on Tuesday that China completed a probe test ahead of an exploration mission to Mars this year.
> 
> The wireless network test is the only joint ground rehearsal between the mission center and the spacecraft.
> 
> According to the center, the test has not been affected by the novel coronavirus epidemic, and the technical staff is working hard to ensure the success of the mission.
> 
> As scheduled, China's first Mars exploration mission will take place in 2020. Cui Xiaofeng, head of the mission team, said the spaceflight control would be difficult and full of challenges as the Mars probe would take nearly seven months to land on the planet.
> 
> Several countries have revealed plans for launching Mars probe missions this year.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0310/c90000-9666767.html ​
> *Commentary*
> 
> China will do in one shot, what the Soviet/Rus' could never achieve in two decades of fruitless attempts and dozens of space probes spoiled (and even 100% Soviet failure in 6 landing attempts, with only 14 seconds functional probe once on the surface), thus having wasted in the process billions of rubles much needed for its social and economic development, and ending consequently with a catastrophic surrender at the end of the cold war: a successful mars landing at the first attempt!
> 
> And this, by next year! A feat that not even the U.S. could realize at the first launch. (The first U.S. landing on Mars was attempted by Viking-1 only after four Mariner probes flybys and two more Mariner orbiters. This means after 6 missions, and 11 years -from 1964 to 1975-. The first U.S. rover, Sojourner would only be launched after 2 more missions and 21 years later, in 1996.)
> 
> After this first step, China will start the development of Mars, based on the _first come first served basis_. First a small outpost, then large scale robotic mining for its mineral resources, including the most strategic rare earth. With these rare earth minerals, the electronic industry will be able to populate the entire red planet with AI industrial robots, and also military ones. Therefore ensuring the armed defence of this vital asset, in deterring the eternal greedy 8 Allied Powers' imperialists (U.S./E.U. and Vrus') from stealing it from the Chinese people. Lastly, new spaceships will be designed in Martian research institutes and produced in Martian factories by the Chinese robots scientist and robot engineers, allowing the further conquest of the Moon, Venus and Mercury, and as far as the satellites of Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune.
> 
> By 2049, the P.R.C. will celebrate its founding's centennial, after having finally implemented the policy of Socialism with Chinese characteristic over the entire Solar system, and totaling some 100 billions citizens -humans on Earth, robotic and synthetic-organic on all the other planets-!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the same Indo-Euro butthurt sour grapes already said this back in January when China was the first nation in the world at the forefront of the fight against the most deadly Corona*vrus'* or *COVID-19*, the acronym used in the U.S. military for *C*overt *O*peration with *V*irus *I*nducing *D*eath # 20*19*.
> 
> And see today...China is the first in the world to have emerged victorious, while both the Paleo Romans centered around ‎Pasargadae‎, the Mediterranean Romans settled around Mediolanum and the New Romans settled around Washingtonium are totally overwhelmed by the scope of the scientific, medical, logistic, economic and industrial challenges posed by this pandemic, letting the numbers of their infected and deaths soaring like space rockets totally out of control!
> 
> Meanwhile, this latest hard won victory has already demonstrated that China, under the most wise leadership of the CPC of Comrade President Xi Jinping is the sole superpower on earth qualified to take the lead for humankind in every fields of developments, including the space conquest that will see the Chinese civilization span from Mercury to the Oort Cloud before 3 decades! Deal with it!



Alas this was too good to be true.

Eternal enemies of China unable to launch their own Mars probe this year, having totally collapsed under the COVID-19 outbreak, will have to postpone their EXOMARS mission to 2022! 

And suddenly, coming out of the blue, the chief scientist of China's Mars exploration program, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), died yesterday aged 62, just two months before the launch of China's Tianwen-1 Mars orbiter and rover mission. 

Two in a week, after the Chinese Ambassador to Israel, His Excellency Mr Du Wei, that has been found dead in his apartment north of Tel Aviv on 17th May 2020!

Coincidence? I think not! Norsemen squatters busy plotting against the rise of the Pax Sinica lately.


*Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) Has Passed Away on 20th May 2020 *

2020年05月21日 16:26 中国新闻网 

China News Agency, Beijing, May 21 (Reporter Sun Zifa) The official microblog of the Chinese Academy of Sciences "Voice of the Chinese Academy of Sciences" issued an obituary on the 21st, saying that members of the 14th Central Committee of the Jiu San Society, academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and researcher of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), died in Beijing on the evening of May 20, 2020 at the age of 62.

According to information from the Academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the space physicist Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) was born in Tianmen, Hubei in July 1958. He graduated from the Space Physics Department of Wuhan University in 1982 and received a Ph.D. from the Wuhan Institute of Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences in 1989. He was elected as an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in 2011, a researcher of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the director of the academic committee of the Institute.

Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is mainly engaged in research in the fields of ionosphere physics, ionospheric radio wave propagation, upper atmospheric physics, etc., and has made important breakthroughs and series of achievements in the research of major scientific issues such as the coupling between the ionosphere and the atmosphere.

According to the official website of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is the director of the Institute of Geomagnetism and Space Physics. He has undertaken and completed more than 20 major national key research projects and national defense engineering projects, High-frequency diagnosis of ionospheric disturbances, characteristics of ionospheric disturbance regions, ionospheric-atmospheric coupling, multi-scale ionospheric process correlation, ionospheric climatology and modeling studies, electromagnetic wave propagation correction in space engineering, etc. with important results.

The Proceedings of the Chinese Academy of Sciences published in July 2019 the subject article "From a Deep Space Exploration Power to a Planetary Science Power", led by Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), pointed out that speeding up the construction of a planetary science first-level discipline and comprehensively improving China's deep space exploration capabilities and planets. The international influence of science will definitely accelerate China's move from a deep space exploration power to a planetary science power.

The article's author shows that Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is the chief scientist of China's first Mars exploration program, director of the Planetary Physics Committee of the Chinese Geophysical Society, director of the Key Laboratory of Earth and Planetary Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, and leader of the Department of Planetary Physics, University of Chinese Academy of Sciences. 





http://archive.is/qcA2u/839616945ce49e0a60be73b9b490438753b3e0a3.jpg ; https://archive.is/qcA2u/1ef143a85dcbfdbf55fc86240675bdffac01d01e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200521...0200521/f02791b403474aa18eaeecbd8046053c.jpeg ; https://www.sohu.com/a/396683999_260616 
▲ 3. Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) has passed away.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200521...m.cn/d/s/2020-05-21/doc-iirczymk2819268.shtml
http://archive.vn/d7RL9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor




----------



## Daniel808

Mars, wait for us 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264569947344289794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264571722239442944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

China's Astronauts (Taikonauts) in underwater space walk training for upcoming Chinese Large Modular Space Station (CLMSS) missions.

















A new (3rd) batch of Astronauts (Taikonauts) will be selected in July, which will include civilians for the first time. The first two drafts were PLA Air Force pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Daniel808 said:


> China's Astronauts (Taikonauts) in underwater space walk training for upcoming Chinese Large Modular Space Station (CLMSS) missions.
> View attachment 635676
> 
> View attachment 635678
> 
> View attachment 635677
> 
> View attachment 635679
> 
> 
> A new (3rd) batch of Astronauts (Taikonauts) will be selected in July, which will include civilians for the first time. The first two drafts were PLA Air Force pilots


They need civilian astronaut, mostly professor or scientist to conduct experiment on space station.


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> They need civilian astronaut, mostly professor or scientist to conduct experiment on space station.



Yes, for manning the Space Station CNSA will recruits not only Air Force Pilots, but Scientists and Engginers also recruited in this batch.

Even scientists specialized in Life and Genetics science


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's reusable liquid rocket engine completes 500-second test*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-25 23:02:44|Editor: Mu Xuequan
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's 15-tonne reusable liquid oxygen-methane engine completed a run test with a duration of 500 seconds in Beijing on Wednesday.
> 
> The engine, named JD-1, was developed by the Beijing-based rocket company i-Space, which is China's first private developer to send a rocket into orbit.
> 
> As the key to the reuse of carrier rockets, the engine was designed to be used up to 30 times. It can save more than 70 percent in manufacturing cost for the rockets, according to the developer.
> 
> The engine can meet multi-mission requirements such as deceleration, landing, as well as long time in orbit and deep space exploration. It has a strong adaptability to missions, the developer said.
> 
> The engine will be assembled on the reusable liquid oxygen-methane carrier rocket Hyperbola-2, which was developed by i-Space.
> 
> The rocket, with a takeoff weight of 90 tonnes, is capable of sending 1.9 tonnes of payloads to the low-Earth orbit. It is expected to be launched for the first time in 2021.


*China's liquid rocket engine completes key restart function test*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/28 13:55:03




photo: courtesy of i-Space

China's 15-ton reusable liquid oxygen-methane engine JD-1 completed a key secondary start test on Wednesday.

The completion of the test makes JD-1 the first engine of its kind to achieve a restart function and marks a key breakthrough in vertical landing rocket technology, according to a reply sent by the Beijing-based engine developer i-Space to the Global Times on Thursday.

The vertical landing technology has high technical requirements for the rocket's power system. A core technology allows for the second start of the engine, the engine's ability to start and work normally in high altitude after its first normal shutdown.

"The reusable rocket has a high demand on its engine, which has to kick off twice during the take-off and landing processes. The test is of huge significance to the development of reusable rockets," Xing Qiang, an expert at Small Rocket Studio, told the Global Times on Thursday.

"It is likely China will be the second country to acquire reusable launch technology after the US," he said.

The engine is powered with liquid oxygen-methane, a low-cost and clean fuel, and is designed to be used up to 30 times, which can save more than 70 percent in rocket manufacturing costs, according to the developer.

The engine will be assembled onboard the reusable liquid oxygen-methane carrier rocket Hyperbola-2, said a power system engineer with i-Space, noting that the test laid a solid foundation for the launch of the rocket.

The rocket, with a take-off weight of 90 tons, is capable of sending 1.9-ton payloads into low-Earth orbit and is expected to be launched for the first time in 2021.

The next technological breakthrough will be in precise guidance and control technology, and the selection and planning of landing sites, Xing said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 11分钟前 来自 360安全浏览器 已编辑
> #航天科技集团两会代表委员唠航天# 【天梯有望成现实！未来中国进出空间和空间运输方式将出现颠覆性变革】全国政协委员、航天科技集团党组成员、副总经理李洪介绍我国航天运载领域的发展成就时说：长征系列运载火箭成功实施了以载人航天工程、探月工程、北斗工程等为代表的国家重大工程的火箭发射任务。今年，长征八号将首飞。到2030年前后，我国重型运载火箭将实现首飞，到2045年，中国进出空间和空间运输的方式将出现颠覆性变革，天梯等有望成为现实。


Machine Translate:
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) 
11 minutes ago *

[The space elevator is coming true! The future of China's access to space and space transportation will see a revolutionary change] 

Li Hong, a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), a member of the Party Group and deputy general manager of CASC, said when introducing the development achievements in the field of space transportation in China, the Long March series of carrier rockets successfully implemented the rocket launch missions of major national projects represented by the manned space project, the moon exploration project, the Beidou project, etc. This year, Long March 8 will make its maiden flight. By around 2030, China's heavy carrier rocket will have made its maiden flight, and by 2045, China's access to and from space and space transportation will have undergone a revolutionary change, with space elevator and the like expected to become a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*China outlines intense space station launch schedule, new astronaut selection*
by Andrew Jones — May 28, 2020




Artist impression of the future Chinese Space Station. Credit: CMSA

HELSINKI — China is preparing to carry out 11 missions in two years to construct a space station and will soon select a new batch of astronauts for the project.

The first module for the Chinese space station will launch next year, said Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China’s human spaceflight program, on the sidelines of a political conference in Beijing Tuesday.

Launch of the Tianhe core module on a Long March 5B could take place at Wenchang in early 2021. This will be followed by a crewed Shenzhou flight, from Jiuquan, and a Tianzhou cargo mission. The first of two experiment modules will then launch for docking with Tianhe.

In total 11 launches will be conducted to complete the construction of the space station by around 2023, Zhou said (Chinese). These will be the launch of the core and two experiment modules, as well as four crewed spacecraft and four cargo spacecraft.

The intensive launch plan was revealed following the successful test flight of the Long March 5B heavy-lift rocket May 5. The missions will be conducted using Long March 5B, Long March 2F and Long March 7 launch vehicles.

China will launch its Tianwen-1 Mars mission in July and Chang’e-5 lunar sample return in the fourth quarter before proceeding to launch the space station core module.

The three-module, 66-metric-ton space station will host three astronauts for six month rotations. Planned experiments include international projects in the areas of astronomy, space medicine, space life science, biotechnology, microgravity fluid physics, microgravity combustion and space technologies.

The outpost will orbit at between 340-450 kilometers for at least 10 years. Orbital inclination will be around 43 degrees to allow crewed launches to the station from Jiuquan in the Gobi Desert. *The station could potentially be expanded to six modules, using apparent backup modules.*

A co-orbiting two-metre-aperture space telescope will also be launched following completion of the basic station configuration. The ‘Xuntian’ optical module will be able to dock with the space station for maintenance and repairs.

“Its resolution ratio will be equivalent to the well-known Hubble telescope, but its field angle will be 300 times larger than the Hubble telescope. With it, we can finish the survey of large areas in space in 10 years,” said Zhou earlier this month.

*New astronaut selection in July*
A third batch of astronauts will be selected in July, astronaut Wang Yaping told press May 24 (Chinese).

Up to 18 new astronauts, including men and women, will be drawn from the People’s Liberation Army Air Force and, for the first time, civilians with science and engineering backgrounds, according to previous announcements. The latter are expected to bring expertise and efficiency to science tasks.

Wang in 2013 became China’s second woman astronaut in space. The Shenzhou 10 mission veteran said she is looking forward to receiving new teammates and assisting their training.

The new selection round follows two previous selections in the 1990s and 2010. The current astronauts have been undergoing neutral buoyancy training in preparation for space station missions and extra vehicular activity.

Opening of a new round of astronaut selection was first announced in 2017. However, the failure of the second Long March 5 in July that year postponed the space station project.

The Long March 5B designed to launch station modules had a successful first flight May 5. This followed the requisite December return-to-flight of the Long March 5, which was grounded for more than 900 days.

The Long March 5B inaugural flight tested a variant of a new-generation crew spacecraft. The low Earth orbit variant will be capable of ferrying six astronauts, or three astronauts and 500 kilograms of cargo, to the space station.

The partially reusable craft could eventually replace the smaller Shenzhou as the main means of transport to the space station.

https://spacenews.com/china-outlines-intense-space-station-launch-schedule-new-astronaut-selection/


Next year will be a busy year for China Spaceflight.

Space Station here we go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's 1 Kilometer Tall Drop Tower*


*ESA's Zarm drop tower in Bremen, Germany*

Jumping out of a plane or falling down a liftshaft have one thing in common: you experience weightlessness until you hit the ground. Drop towers exploit this fact of nature to offer researchers brief periods of microgravity for experiments.

From the moment an experiment is let go at the top of a drop tower until it hits the padded ground beneath, the experiment is free of the influences of gravity.

These short bouts of microgravity are open to scientists from all over the world and offer an economical alternative to spaceflight that can be used at any time of the year.

ESA uses the Zarm drop tower in Bremen, Germany. The 146 m-tall concrete tower is a landmark on the Bremen University campus. Over 5000 experiments have been dropped since its inauguration in 1990.

Zarm delivers 4.74 seconds of near-weightlessness up to three times a day. The microgravity time can be doubled using a catapult system. From the bottom, the catapult propels experiments upwards to fall back.

The drop tube stands free of the outer structure. This allows the exterior to vibrate from strong winds while the inner drop tube and the experiments inside are guaranteed to be free of vibrations.

The experiment capsules have a diameter of 80 cm and a length of up to 2.4 m. The capsules are closed under pressure by an aluminium cover. The drop-tube itself is evacuated to reduce air drag during the fall.

Eighteen pumps take around 90 minutes to remove all the air from the 1700 m3 towers – around the same as pumping out a two-storey house.

During the 110 m of free fall the experiments are subjected to 0.000001 the gravity normally felt on Earth. The weightlessness is ended by polystyrene beads breaking the container’s fall. It then takes 20 minutes to flood the drop tower with air before researchers can retrieve their experiment.

https://www.esa.int/Science_Exploration/Human_and_Robotic_Exploration/Research/Drop_towers


*China's Future 1 Kilometer Tall Drop Tower*

China's plan is similar in scale to the Chinese 100-kilometre-circumference facility mega-collider that would dwarf the European 27-kilometre Large Hadron Collider (LHC) at CERN, or the CZ-9 Heavy space launcher.

The Drop tower would be the longest in the world with 1'000 meters, compared to the 146 meters of the ESA's Drop Tower.

It will use electromagnetic catapults, similar to those developed for the aircraft carriers and electromagnetic space launchers.

The experiment capsules will have diameter large enough to embark and train astronauts for weightlessness.



*VIDEO: 【开放日直播回顾3】围观黑科技~参观电磁弹射实验室*
2020-05-27 05:09:10

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1gp4y1X7n6
https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1gp4y1X7n6





http://archive.vn/vx3Nq/adfcce44119fbe35a26cfb4d96f36d290cbb7de8.png ; https://archive.vn/vx3Nq/eafea2327dfa16c836dd7922d7de0c4aa9665e68/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200528204024/https://i.imgur.com/wIJLWTQ.png ; https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1gp4y1X7n6 
▲ 1. Taikonaut training in China's 1 Kilometer Tall Drop Tower. 1000米“失重塔”





http://archive.is/YDRMj/250753521cf7e33d935b75fb116ec6e1de65870b.jpg ; https://archive.is/YDRMj/dfd142b96e9bcc05c8e30299765b4866c5d14a18/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200528202844/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZCZZmQXYAUvAh7?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1265680175368413186/photo/1 
▲ 2. China's Future 1 Kilometer Tall Drop Tower.





http://archive.vn/IYa8O/8dbe373cc0abb75d867d22160797d5bbc5ccc109.jpg ; https://archive.vn/IYa8O/2a8ec16b87d8b392e7ebd217437c735a2a858acf/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200528203738/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZCVBqiXkAEPpk9?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1265675356452896772/photo/1 
▲ 3. China's Future 1 Kilometer Tall Drop Tower.


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 1-JUN-2020
*Solar Ring mission: A new concept of space exploration for understanding Sun and the inner heliosphere*
SCIENCE CHINA PRESS



This is a conceptual map of the Solar Ring mission. *CREDIT: *Science China Press

With the development of science and technology, human's activity was and is expanding from land, sea and sky to the space and other planets. In the near future, deep space and other terrestrial planets will become the next main territory of human. Sun is the nearest star in the universe. It affects the (interplanetary-)space of our planets in many time scales. Thus, observing and understanding the solar activity and its evolution in interplanetary space and influence on the space environment of planets is one of the necessary capabilities for us to enter the deep space and expand our territory.

Recently, Professor Wang Yuming and his team from the University of Science and Technology of China, in collaboration with the teams from Purple Mountain Observatory of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of CAS, Shandong University, and the University of CAS, proposed a new concept of space exploration for understanding Sun and the inner heliosphere, which was published online in "Science China Technological Sciences".

This concept for the first time proposes to deploy six spacecraft, grouped in three pairs, in three elliptical orbits between the earth and Venus around the Sun to observe and study the Sun and the inner heliosphere in a full 360-degree perspective. The separation angle between two spacecraft in each group is about 30 degrees, and that between every two groups is about 120 degrees. Through this configuration, the mission will be able to image the vast area from the photosphere to the inner heliosphere with high resolution, and perform the in situ measurements. Three unprecedented capabilities will be established: (1) determine the photospheric vector magnetic field with unambiguity, (2) provide 360-degree maps of the Sun and the inner heliosphere routinely, and (3) resolve the solar wind structures at multiple scales and multiple longitudes. With these capabilities, the Solar Ring mission aims to address the origin of solar cycle, the origin of solar eruptions, the origin of solar wind transients and the origin of severe space weather events.

In order to achieve these scientific objectives, researchers suggest the following science payloads equipped on the six spacecraft: Spectral imager for magnetic field and helioseismology, Multi-band imager for EUV emissions, Wide-angle coronagraph, Radio investigator, Flux-gate magnetometer, Solar wind plasma analyzer, and High-energy particle detector. It is preliminarily estimated that the total mass of the payloads on each spacecraft is less than 110 kg, the power consumption is no more than 180 W, and the peak data transmission rate is about 52.06 Mbps.

According to the carrying capacity of China, Long March 3A or Long March 3B can be used to deploy the spacecraft in three launches by using one rocket two spacecraft technology. The deployment period and the selection of the launch vehicle depend on the orbital parameters. The most challenging difficulty in the whole task is the data transmission. In the traditional communication mode, the data transmission rate is about 5 Mbps at a distance of 0.25 AU (the average distance between the Sun and Earth is 1 AU) away from the Earth, and it will decrease to as low as 70 kbps at a distance of 2 AU. This data transmission rate is far lower than the desired scientific demand. To solve or relieve this problem, we either reduce the data rate by enhancing the capability of the onboard data processing, compression and storage and decreasing the sampling frequency, or develop more efficient techniques for the deep space communication, e.g., laser communication.

The mission has a long implementation period and high cost, but its scientific and application prospects are significant. It can be implemented in three phases, with two spacecraft deployed in each phase. The successful implementation of any stage can bring great progress in detection ability and scientific research; at the same time, the design idea of grouping makes the task have the prospect and possibility of international cooperation. The successful accomplishment of the mission will greatly advance our understanding of the Sun and interplanetary space environment sounding our planets, so as to enhance our capability to enter the deep space and expand the next new territory of human.


Solar Ring mission: A new concept of space exploration for understanding Sun and the inner heliosphere | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Chinese Space Launch Schedule this month (June 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267418222900531201
A busy schedule ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Giant Chinese telescope looking for ET*
By Yang Jun in Guiyang | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-06-03 18:48
















The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope, or FAST, in Pingtang county, Guizhou province, is the world's largest radio telescope. [Photo by Dai Chuanfu/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The 500-meter Aperture Spherical Telescope, or FAST, China's mega science project and the world's largest single-dish radio observatory, has embarked on a search for extraterrestrial intelligence, according to Science and Technology Daily.

Located in Pingtang county in Guizhou province, FAST was officially unveiled in September 2016. As the world's largest instrument of its type, it can detect radio-waves from billions of light-years away.

The search for extraterrestrial intelligence is one of the five main scientific goals of FAST.

In 2018, FAST installed back-end equipment specifically to find extraterrestrials.

"At present, the back-end equipment is being upgraded, and it is expected that new observations can be made after September, when the extraterrestrial civilization search will be launched," said Professor Zhang Tongjie of Beijing Normal University's astronomy department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Novel Vision-based Algorithm to Track Pose of Spacecraft in Real Time*
Editor: LI Yuan | Jun 18, 2020

Guidance, navigation and control technologies of spacecraft require accurate tracking of the relative 6-degree-of-freedom (DOF) pose of the spacecraft in close range during space mission, such as debris removal, landing, rendezvous and docking.

Computer vision techniques have recently become increasingly crucial in 6-DOF pose tracking due to its low energy consumption, rapidness, long work range, and cheapness.

However, traditional vision-based pose tracking methods suffer from relatively low accuracy, long runtime and is incapable of determining the pose of spacecraft with multi-rigid-body structure.

Researchers from the Shenzhen Institutes of Advanced Technology (SIAT) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and their collaborators from Beihang University developed a novel vision-based algorithm to track the 6-DOF pose of a multi-rigid-body spacecraft in real time. The study was published in _IEEE Transactions on Aerospace and Electronic Systems__. _

On a general spacecraft, there exists plenty of geometric primitives (GPs), such as line segments, circles, spheres, cones, cylinders, developable surfaces, etc. The proposed algorithm tracks the 6-DOF pose of spacecraft via geometrically fitting the GPs on the spacecraft with Generalized Expectation-Maximization, M-estimation and Extended Kalman Filter.

Eventually, this algorithm could provide the maximum likelihood estimation (MLE) for spacecraft pose and outperform other up-to-date pose tracking methods in terms of accuracy and rapidness.

Extensive synthetic and real experiments verified that the proposed algorithm could fulfil the pose tracking of spacecraft with about 33.33Hz, and have satisfactory robustness to random noise, background clutter, and dramatic illumination changes in space environment.



Examples of the tracking for the manned spacecraft model (Image by LIU Chang) 



Novel Vision-based Algorithm to Track Pose of Spacecraft in Real Time----Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's large solar telescope ready for space weather forecasts*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-22 18:43:47|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 22 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese large solar telescope has recently captured images of the sun's surface with details, indicating that this optical instrument can detect solar storm warnings, said scientists.

The Chinese Large Solar Telescope (CLST), with a 1.8-meter aperture, was developed by the Institute of Optics and Electronics under the auspices of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It captured the first batch of high-resolution images of the solar atmosphere on Dec. 10, 2019.

Solar storms are the source of space weather disasters, which can lead to communication interruptions, large-scale power outages, information security accidents, and damage to spacecraft. The electromagnetic radiation, and solar proton events formed by solar storms can travel toward Earth at or near light speed.

Therefore, solar storm warnings are important to avoid damage and losses, said Rao Changhui, a lead researcher of the solar telescope project.

In late April 2020, Rao's team in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, used the telescope to observe solar active regions and obtained more than an hour's worth of high-resolution data of the solar atmosphere.

"The 1.8-m solar telescope can discover the precursory characteristics of solar storms as early as possible, providing strong data support for solar storm warnings and solar physics research," Rao said.

According to Rao, as solar activities are increasingly frequent, space weather events will become more severe. In the future, the solar telescope, equipped with systems for magnetic field detection and velocity field detection, will make more contributions to the high-resolution detection of the solar atmosphere.

Many countries have stepped up efforts to build 2-meter and larger solar telescopes in recent years. The world's large solar telescopes include the 1.6-meter GST in the United States and the 1.5-meter GREGOR in Germany.

The U.S. 4-meter solar telescope, DKIST, has not yet been put into operation, and design and development on the European 4-meter EST has just begun.

Previous to the CLST, the largest solar telescope in China was the 1-meter New Vacuum Solar Telescope, developed by the academy's Yunnan Observatories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Shijian 16-01 实践十六号01星*

Shijian 16-01 was launched on 25 October 2013, followed by 16-02 on June 2016 on the CZ-4B from Jiuquan. Shijian 16-01 used the unusual orbital inclination of 75 degrees and raised its apogee twice in July 2015 and again in May 2016 to reach an orbit of 600-625 km, 96.96 minutes. It possibly used the Fengyun 1 bus. Shijian 16-02 raised its orbit three months later to one similar to 90 degrees ahead of Shijian 16-01. Its behavior would be most typical of an electronic intelligence mission. Again, further details are not available.

China in Space: The Great Leap Forward, By Brian Harvey
https://books.google.com/books/cont...sig=ACfU3U2WEilmTryXPSd8XRGx38t1BwQYUA&w=1280
https://books.google.com/books/cont...sig=ACfU3U17JdwKPYRhCLACGew-uzQOLdLEgQ&w=1280




NORAD ID: 39358
Int'l Code: 2013-057A
Perigee: 606.3 km
Apogee: 631.1 km
Inclination: 75.0 °
Period: 96.9 minutes
Semi major axis: 6989 km
RCS: Unknown
Launch date: October 25, 2013
Source: People's Republic of China (PRC)
Launch site: Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, China (JSC)


The Shijian-16 satellite is used for conducting spacial environment detection and technological experiments.

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2013-10/25/content_30405901_5.htm

*__________________________*


The latest attempt to catch the most elusive Iranian Noor-1 satellite and its mysterious 3rd stage QASED R/B (Arash 24 solid motor) was unsuccessful due to the proximity of the dawn, but the frame has easily captured along the much brighter Indian space zombie, or what is now left of the wreckage of the late IRS P3 Remote sensing satellite, with a large RCS of 2.718 m2, the mysterious Chinese Shijian-16.

Very high noise level of the camera sensor caused by the current record heatwave (38C degrees in the arctic this week or 17C degrees above the average June level).



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> SJ-16
> 1 39358U 13057A 20175.74587787 .00000044 00000-0 82328-5 0 9998
> 2 39358 74.9723 144.1470 0017790 101.6267 258.6925 14.85658306361519







http://archive.vn/kkbVS/bd559e03a9b6fb8c9bd4003557045a7b76382f48.jpg ; https://archive.vn/kkbVS/03f84871140ce74de6d28c32ca7bc28d2b4c09cb/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200626211724/https://i.imgur.com/doZzeV5.jpg 
▲ 2. Shijian-16 pass: Magnitude ~3.9 (d), Altitude ~607 km, Distance ~1046 km, Size ~4 m x 2 m, Angular size ~00.8''.

Shijian-16 pass caught on camera a couple of nights ago:





http://archive.is/po1bI/618c1ae43f6b914dec09d1ae1c1c656c161d60c2.jpg ; https://archive.is/po1bI/4decf5b309400b46b1e955ee4cc69779a4bbbd9c/scr.png ; http://nova.astrometry.net/image/8626079 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3776717#original 
▲ 3. Shijian-16 pass as captured on camera.


















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16


----------



## 艹艹艹

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278212263657312257

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

艹艹艹 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278212263657312257


They shall have start shipping the rocket to wenchang by now. If not , the deadline may not make it.


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> They shall have start shipping the rocket to wenchang by now. If not , the deadline may not make it.



For this month Mars Mission, the Long March 5 rocket already there since few months ago.

This month, they will shipping the rocket for Q4 2020 Moon Sample Mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 1-JUL-2020
*FAST detects neutral hydrogen emission from extragalactic galaxies for the first time*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​The optical color images of the four galaxies for FAST observation. The red contours are the previous CO observation by ALMA. The white spectra in each panel are the results from FAST. *CREDIT: *CASSACA

The Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) is the largest telescope with the highest sensitivity in the world. Extragalactic neutral hydrogen detection is one of important scientific goals of FAST. 

Recently, an international research team led by Dr. CHENG Cheng from Chinese Academy of Sciences South America Center for Astronomy (CASSACA) observed four extragalactic galaxies by using the FAST 19-beam receiver, and detected the neutral hydrogen line emission from three targets with only five minutes of exposure each. This is the first publication for FAST to detect extragalactic neutral hydrogen.

The research paper was published in _Astronomy & Astrophysics Letter_. 

Neutral hydrogen gas is the most extended baryons in galaxies, while cold gas traced by CO is more concentrated to a galaxy center (red contour in Fig.1). "With dynamical measurements of neutral hydrogen and CO, we can estimate the mass distribution of galaxies at different radii," said Dr. CHENG, first author of the study. 

Dynamical masses of these four galaxies estimated from the newly observed neutral hydrogen line were 10 times higher than the observed baryon masses, indicating contribution of dark matter.

On the other hand, dynamical masses estimated using previous CO observations were equivalent to their observed baryon masses. Therefore, the new FAST observation illustrated its ability of studying dark matter in galaxies using the neutral hydrogen 21cm emission line.

The FAST observation of these galaxies was an important part of an international research project, the Valparaíso ALMA Line Emission Survey (VALES), led by Prof. Edo Ibar from Valparaiso University in Chile. 

The VALES is a project of observing star forming galaxies using first-class international facilities such as Sloan Digital Sky Survey (SDSS), Herschel Space Observatory, Atacama Large Millimeter Array (ALMA), Atacama Pathfinder Experiment telescope (APEX) and Very Large Telescope (VLT).

FAST, with the unpreceded sensitivity, provides a unique chance to observe the extra-galactic neutral hydrogen, and therefore has been added to the list of modern astronomical facilities used by this international collaboration.


FAST detects neutral hydrogen emission from extragalactic galaxies for the first time | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 林晓弈
> 今天 14:56 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑
> 我国新一代载人飞船内部CG图曝光，以后里面的座椅是可折叠的。


*Today at 14:56 from the aerospace fan network super talk edited*

The CG of the internal of the new generation manned spacecraft is revealed, and the seat inside is foldable..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Alas this was too good to be true.
> 
> Eternal enemies of China unable to launch their own Mars probe this year, having totally collapsed under the COVID-19 outbreak, will have to postpone their EXOMARS mission to 2022!
> 
> And suddenly, coming out of the blue, the chief scientist of China's Mars exploration program, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), died yesterday aged 62, just two months before the launch of China's Tianwen-1 Mars orbiter and rover mission.
> 
> Two in a week, after the Chinese Ambassador to Israel, His Excellency Mr Du Wei, that has been found dead in his apartment north of Tel Aviv on 17th May 2020!
> 
> Coincidence? I think not! Norsemen squatters busy plotting against the rise of the Pax Sinica lately.
> 
> 
> *Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) Has Passed Away on 20th May 2020 *
> 
> 2020年05月21日 16:26 中国新闻网
> 
> China News Agency, Beijing, May 21 (Reporter Sun Zifa) The official microblog of the Chinese Academy of Sciences "Voice of the Chinese Academy of Sciences" issued an obituary on the 21st, saying that members of the 14th Central Committee of the Jiu San Society, academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and researcher of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), died in Beijing on the evening of May 20, 2020 at the age of 62.
> 
> According to information from the Academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the space physicist Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) was born in Tianmen, Hubei in July 1958. He graduated from the Space Physics Department of Wuhan University in 1982 and received a Ph.D. from the Wuhan Institute of Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences in 1989. He was elected as an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in 2011, a researcher of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the director of the academic committee of the Institute.
> 
> Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is mainly engaged in research in the fields of ionosphere physics, ionospheric radio wave propagation, upper atmospheric physics, etc., and has made important breakthroughs and series of achievements in the research of major scientific issues such as the coupling between the ionosphere and the atmosphere.
> 
> According to the official website of the Institute of Geology and Geophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is the director of the Institute of Geomagnetism and Space Physics. He has undertaken and completed more than 20 major national key research projects and national defense engineering projects, High-frequency diagnosis of ionospheric disturbances, characteristics of ionospheric disturbance regions, ionospheric-atmospheric coupling, multi-scale ionospheric process correlation, ionospheric climatology and modeling studies, electromagnetic wave propagation correction in space engineering, etc. with important results.
> 
> The Proceedings of the Chinese Academy of Sciences published in July 2019 the subject article "From a Deep Space Exploration Power to a Planetary Science Power", led by Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing), pointed out that speeding up the construction of a planetary science first-level discipline and comprehensively improving China's deep space exploration capabilities and planets. The international influence of science will definitely accelerate China's move from a deep space exploration power to a planetary science power.
> 
> The article's author shows that Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) is the chief scientist of China's first Mars exploration program, director of the Planetary Physics Committee of the Chinese Geophysical Society, director of the Key Laboratory of Earth and Planetary Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, and leader of the Department of Planetary Physics, University of Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/qcA2u/839616945ce49e0a60be73b9b490438753b3e0a3.jpg ; https://archive.is/qcA2u/1ef143a85dcbfdbf55fc86240675bdffac01d01e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200521...0200521/f02791b403474aa18eaeecbd8046053c.jpeg ; https://www.sohu.com/a/396683999_260616
> ▲ 3. Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) has passed away.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200521...m.cn/d/s/2020-05-21/doc-iirczymk2819268.shtml
> http://archive.vn/d7RL9



This Tianwen-1 mission will allow China to achieve another world first.

With the first human to be buried on Mars. That is part of the bone ashes of late Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) who has passed away on 20th May 2020, and the chief scientist of China's first Mars exploration program.

What a swift service delivery! Made in China.

To date only the U.S. has a scientist, Eugene Shoemaker, buried on our satellite the Moon.

He is the only man to be buried there.

To date, nobody was ever buried on other planets.

With Tianwen-1 Mars probe, this is the symbolical burial of the Pax Americana.

This marks be the beginning of a new era, obviously the rise of the Pax Sinica superseding the Pax Americana.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280179159025803267https://twitter.com/NamusLake/status/1280179159025803267

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China*
*"Today relations between Russia and China are very good."*

ERIC BERGER - 7/14/2020, 3:20 AM

The chief of Russia's space corporation, Dmitry Rogozin, offered less-than-flattering comments about NASA's Moon program in a recent interview with a Russian tabloid newspaper, _Komsomolskaya Pravda_.

Asked about Russia's interest in sending humans to the Moon and possibly partnering with NASA, Rogozin dismissed the Artemis program. He responded: "Frankly speaking, we are not interested in participating in such a project."


....

Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China | Ars Technica

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

艹艹艹 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278212263657312257




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282937026308784128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Mission Control * Published: 13 July 2020
*China’s first mission to Mars*

W. X. Wan, 
C. Wang, 
C. L. Li & 
Y. Wei 
_Nature Astronomy_ volume 4, page721 (2020)

*As the Tianwen-1 spacecraft is scheduled for launch in late July or early August, the mission chief scientist and his team provide an overview focusing on the scientific objectives and instrumentation of China’s first Mars mission.*


....

-> China’s first mission to Mars | Nature Astronomy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China*
> *"Today relations between Russia and China are very good."*
> 
> ERIC BERGER - 7/14/2020, 3:20 AM
> 
> The chief of Russia's space corporation, Dmitry Rogozin, offered less-than-flattering comments about NASA's Moon program in a recent interview with a Russian tabloid newspaper, _Komsomolskaya Pravda_.
> 
> Asked about Russia's interest in sending humans to the Moon and possibly partnering with NASA, Rogozin dismissed the Artemis program. He responded: "Frankly speaking, we are not interested in participating in such a project."
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China | Ars Technica



So Russia say NO to Artemis program, and instead want to Cooperate with China in manned moon program.

What an interesting time ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

JSCh said:


> *China's liquid rocket engine completes key restart function test*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/28 13:55:03
> 
> 
> 
> photo: courtesy of i-Space
> 
> China's 15-ton reusable liquid oxygen-methane engine JD-1 completed a key secondary start test on Wednesday.
> 
> The completion of the test makes JD-1 the first engine of its kind to achieve a restart function and marks a key breakthrough in vertical landing rocket technology, according to a reply sent by the Beijing-based engine developer i-Space to the Global Times on Thursday.
> 
> The vertical landing technology has high technical requirements for the rocket's power system. A core technology allows for the second start of the engine, the engine's ability to start and work normally in high altitude after its first normal shutdown.
> 
> "The reusable rocket has a high demand on its engine, which has to kick off twice during the take-off and landing processes. The test is of huge significance to the development of reusable rockets," Xing Qiang, an expert at Small Rocket Studio, told the Global Times on Thursday.
> 
> "It is likely China will be the second country to acquire reusable launch technology after the US," he said.
> 
> The engine is powered with liquid oxygen-methane, a low-cost and clean fuel, and is designed to be used up to 30 times, which can save more than 70 percent in rocket manufacturing costs, according to the developer.
> 
> The engine will be assembled onboard the reusable liquid oxygen-methane carrier rocket Hyperbola-2, said a power system engineer with i-Space, noting that the test laid a solid foundation for the launch of the rocket.
> 
> The rocket, with a take-off weight of 90 tons, is capable of sending 1.9-ton payloads into low-Earth orbit and is expected to be launched for the first time in 2021.
> 
> The next technological breakthrough will be in precise guidance and control technology, and the selection and planning of landing sites, Xing said.


Seems private companies are usually more efficient than state owned ones and they can really achieve alot with the right state support just like we saw with space X who has achieved so much in such a short time compared to even NASA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tianwen 1 probe to soon blast off for Mars*
By ZHAO LEI | CHINA DAILY | Updated: 2020-07-15 07:47



Picture released on Aug 23, 2016 by the lunar probe and space project center of Chinese State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence shows the concept portraying what the Mars rover and lander would look like. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tianwen 1, a Chinese Mars probe, has been transported to Hainan province, where it is set to be launched atop a Long March 5 carrier rocket in the coming days, according to the China Academy of Space Technology.

The academy said in a statement on Tuesday that the spacecraft is now undergoing prelaunch preparations at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Wenchang before setting out on China's first independent Mars exploration without elaborating.

According to the academy's parent, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, a State-owned space conglomerate, the mission of Tianwen 1, or Quest for Heavenly Truth 1, will fulfill three scientific objectives－orbiting the red planet for comprehensive observation, landing on Martian soil and sending a rover to roam the landing site. It will conduct scientific investigations into the planet's soil, geological structure, environment, atmosphere and water.

If Tianwen 1 succeeds, it will become the first Mars expedition accomplishing all three goals with one probe, the company said.

Tianwen is a long poem by a famous ancient poet, Qu Yuan of the Kingdom of Chu during the Warring States Period (475-221 BC). He is known for his patriotism and contributions to classical poetry and verses, especially through the poems of the Chu Ci anthology, also known as Songs of Chu.

In the mission's first step, a Long March 5, the nation's biggest and most powerful rocket, will blast off at the Wenchang center to transport the robotic probe to the Earth-Mars transfer trajectory before the spacecraft begins its self-propelled flight toward Mars' gravity field.

The probe will travel about seven months before it reaches Mars, which at the farthest point of its orbit is about 400 million kilometers from Earth and 55 million km at the nearest point.

The space contractor said the probe consists of three parts－the orbiter, the lander and the rover－and they will separate in Mars orbit. The orbiter will remain in the orbit for scientific operations and to relay signals while the lander-rover combination makes an autonomous descent and landing.

The rover, which is expected to become the world's seventh of its kind and the first from Asia, has six wheels and four solar panels and carries six scientific instruments. It weighs over 200 kilograms and will work for about three months on the planet, designers said.

In a second step for China's Mars exploration program, a larger probe will set off for Mars around 2030 to take samples and then return to Earth, space officials have said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Tomorrow morning...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283708356889202688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Long March-5 rocket in position for China's first Mars probe*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/17 10:12:20



Photo: China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation

China has taken another major step toward its first Mars probe mission, Tianwen-1. The Long March-5 Y4, the carrier rocket commissioned for the probe, was vertically transported to the launch area at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province on Friday morning ahead of the launch scheduled to take place between the end of July and the beginning of August, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA.)

According to a CNSA press release the Global Times attained on Friday, the Long March-5 Y4 rocket arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in late May this year, and has completed preparation work including assembly and pre-launch tests.

On Friday Morning, the carrier rocket was transferred to the launch area after a smooth roll-out from the assembly building, which took around two hours, the CNSA said.

Propellant will be injected into the rocket after further functional checks and final inspections. And then the rocket will be launched according to schedule.

The minimum distance between Mars and Earth is about 55 million kilometers, and the two planets only come that close every 26 months, state-owned space giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the mission's contractor, told the Global Times in June. The Mars exploration window is open between July and August.



Infographic: GT

The final launch date of China's Mars probe mission will be determined by environmental factors including weather conditions, the distance between Earth to Mars and the launch center's overall condition, as well as a small but more decisive factor, the technical readiness inspection before launch, Wang Ya'nan, chief editor of the Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Friday.

There must be no rainfall, with a ground wind speed of below 8 meters per second and horizontal visibility above 20 kilometers, Beijing-based space expert Pang Zhihao told the Global Times.

Moreover, from eight hours before launch until one hour after launch, 30 to 40 kilometers of surrounding areas should have no thunder activity, and wind speeds should be weaker than 70 meters per second in skies 3 to 18 kilometers above the launch area, Pang said, noting that winds at 8 to 15 kilometers above ground would affect the rocket's flight form.

A wind speed difference in the lower and upper air could twist the rocket's body, leading to failure, he said.

The UAE's mission to Mars has been rescheduled for launch between July 20 and 22, the UAE government announced on Thursday.

The launch of Japan's Hope probe was postponed twice this week due to unstable weather at its launch site on Japan's Tanegashima island.

"Weather conditions in Hainan are in general better than those in Japan. That was one of the factors China took into consideration when deciding to construct the launch center in the southern island of Hainan," Wang said.

The mission will mark the first application launch of the Long March-5, currently the strongest member of the Chinese carrier rocket family. It will be China's first rocket launch into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit.

The Tianwen-1 Mars probe mission was approved by Chinese authorities on January 2016, and aims to achieve orbiting, landing and roving on the Red Planet in a single mission.

The upcoming launch will be the fourth flight of the Long March-5, following the successful comeback of the state-of-the-art rocket at the end of 2019, more than two years after a July 2017 launch failure on the rocket's second test flight due to engine problems.

Earlier on Tuesday, media reported that spacecraft developer, the China Academy of Space Technology, had revealed the Mars probe which had arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center.

Space experts expressed confidence in the success of China's Mars mission as the country has amassed rich experience from previous lunar probe missions, with the Chang'e-4 landing on the far side of the moon being the major highlight.

"The relay communication technology applied in the Chang'e-4 mission will be particularly valuable for the Mars mission, overcoming the distance challenge for interplanetary spacecraft communication," Wang said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283970682297044992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China upgrades deep space monitoring network for Mars mission*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-17 19:26:07|Editor: huaxia

XI'AN, July 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Xi'an Satellite Control Center announced on Friday it has built a super-strong deep space monitoring network to support the country's first Mars exploration.

As scheduled, China plans to launch its Mars probe Tianwen-1 between late July and early August. Once the probe was sent into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit, the control center's two monitoring stations, in Kashgar of northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, and Jiamusi, in northeastern Heilongjiang Province, will provide monitoring support for it.

Experts at the center said the spaceflight control would be challenging as the probe would take nearly seven months to land on the red planet, which at the farthest point of its orbit is about 400 million km from Earth.

Efforts have been made to upgrade equipment at the two stations. Test results showed that they could meet the demands of spacecraft control on Mars, according to the center.

The two stations completed control tasks for China's lunar probes including Chang'e-2, Chang'e-3, Chang'e-4 and the test model of Chang'e-5.

The Jiamusi station is equipped with a large-caliber antenna, and with a diameter of 66 meters, it is the largest in Asia. In addition, China's first deep-space antenna array system, consisting of four 35-meter-diameter antennas, will be put into use in the Kashgar station by the end of this year, said the control center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Lessons From History: Through the Comet’s tail *

About 3 a.m. GMT on 1910 May 19, Halley’s Comet passed directly between the Sun and Earth. This event was invisible from Greenwich, the Sun being below the horizon at the time, but observers on the other side of the world, in Hawaii, trained their telescopes on the Sun for signs of the Comet’s head silhouetted against its brilliant disk. They saw nothing. Had there been a solid nucleus as little as 100 kilometres across, the astronomers would have seen it as a dark dot crossing the Sun.

Those who believed that the Earth’s passage through the Comet’s tail would mark the end of the world must have feared the worst when violent thunderstorms broke out over England that night. From Leigh-on-Sea in Essex, an imaginative witness described the lightning as being as ‘almost the colour of blood’. At the Paris Observatory, Camille Flammarion reported that four observers ‘had certain olfactory experiences, which are described variously as a smell of burning vegetables, or a marsh, or of acetylene’. Imagination must have got the better of them, for the Earth’s atmosphere would have prevented the rarefied gases of the comet from penetrating any closer than about 100 kilometres from the ground.

From Greenwich on the night of the Earth’s passage through the tail, Crommelin noticed strange bands of light in the sky. At first he put them down to clouds but later he wondered whether they were anything to do with the comet. The Engineer-in-Chief of the General Post Office wrote to the Astronomer Royal to inform him that no electrical effects were noted on telephone trunk lines during the Earth’s passage through the tail. With hindsight, it now seems that the Earth did not pass through the centre of the tail, but only through its outskirts.

Perhaps the strangest letter about the encounter to be received at Greenwich came from Sze zuk Chang Chin-liang, who wrote from the Imperial Polytechnic College, Shanghai. He thoughtfully enclosed a photograph of himself to accompany his revolutionary theory: ‘It is obvious the comet has no tail at all and the so-called tail must be the Sun rays which, while passing through the body of the comet, look like a tail’. He then confessed his fear: ‘If the body of the comet is transparent and like the Earth has its two poles fairly flat and thus form a convex lens then everything on the Earth will be burnt provided the sunlight passes through the body of the comet and the focus falls on the surface of the Earth’.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200719135345/http://www.ianridpath.com/halley/halley12.htm
http://archive.vn/IOHdQ



* [Gallery] This paradise is called Iran *

11 July 2020





http://archive.vn/oxc7A/ab18855289329dda20133ec1019550a2309b9ef4.jpg ; https://archive.vn/oxc7A/a3a072b0c064c6e5c5097010db801253c2f49c4b/scr.png ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/sub...harifzadeh-IMG_20200708_235627_1594236624.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200711...harifzadeh-IMG_20200708_235627_1594236624.jpg ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=164741 
▲ 1. Taken by mohammadhossein.sharifzadeh on July 8, 2020 @ SehQale,SouthKhorasan,Iran 

May these most auspicious celestial *gems* turn into a godly space Kamikaze typhoon (Japanese: 神風, literally 'Divine Wind') or super orbital Intifada *Stone Revolution* and hasten the rise of the Axis Of Resistance!


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gallery-this-paradise-is-called-iran.183765/page-123#post-12522972​
*THE SYNCHRONIC BANDS OF COMET NEOWISE*

Comet NEOWISE (C/2020 F3) is doing something usually reserved for Great Comets. It has sprouted synchronic bands. Also known as "striae," these bands divide the comet's dust tail into linear regions of greater and lesser density.

Jeff Dai in Ankang, Shanxi Province, China, captured the phenomenon on the evening of July 17th 2020:





http://archive.is/Kr0ok/d7872f6c2d839cd13f01f1cc6ff23a429801ea64.jpg ; https://archive.is/Kr0ok/fcb589d97f40ce4c07a4414dbea0af14da6233c9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...EOWISE-meet-Satellite-flash_1595085267_lg.jpg ; http://archive.vn/b0pyl/84280737a8c1a4229b649c499493ba9324a50777.jpg ; https://archive.vn/b0pyl/892e32c34d7b55b244ee7bc5e721f9ee5630775c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...t-NEOWISE-meet-Satellite-flash_1595085267.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=166085 ; http://archive.vn/Cv9HF 
▲ 2. Taken by jeff Dai on July 17, 2020 @ Ankang, Shanxi, China

Details:
Camera Used: Canon Canon EOS 5D Mark IV
Exposure Time: 30/1
Aperture: f/1.6
ISO: 800
Date Taken: 2020:07:18 20:42:45​
_Comet NEOWISE meet Satellite ! This is an image i captured at last night during the way back to my home from Shanxi to Sichuan province. It's not easy to witness the clear skies, as it's always rainy and flood in south of China. The magnitude of the comet have already go down, but the tail is still visible, around 5-7 degree. But for the photography side, it's more friendly for us, as its appear at the sunset, and the sky is getting dark when the comet go down. For this photo, it's taken by a 85mm lens. I' am very luck to capture the comet and satellite flash (not meteor) together. Wish you enjoy the view.
_

"Comet NEOWISE is now in its full glory for northern hemisphere observers". "This image is a stack of thirty 1s exposures at ISO800. It clearly shows the formation of synchronic bands within the dust tail."

Synchronic bands have been seen in comet tails for centuries, yet only recently have astronomers begun to understand what they are. The turning point came in 2007 when European and NASA spacecraft observed the formation of striae in Comet McNaught (C/2006 P1). Apparently, the process starts when a *chunk of comet detaches itself from the nucleus.* *Boulder-sized chunks fragment into smaller and smaller pieces*, a cascading process shaped into dusty striations by solar radiation pressure. 

The disruptions occured when Comet McNaught crossed the heliospheric current sheet (HCS)--a vast wavy structure in interplanetary space separating regions of opposite magnetic polarity. "It appears the dust may be electrically charged, and gets rearranged as it crosses the HCS boundary,"

Could the same thing happen to Comet NEOWISE? It's possible. Photographers monitoring NEOWISE are encouraged to keep a sharp eye on the striae. Changes may be in the offing.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=166085
http://archive.vn/Cv9HF


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285465704934694912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285573425860194306


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286160630001487872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286161410150416390

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286171421379448833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286176469819916289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Lessons From History: Through the Comet’s tail *
> 
> About 3 a.m. GMT on 1910 May 19, Halley’s Comet passed directly between the Sun and Earth. This event was invisible from Greenwich, the Sun being below the horizon at the time, but observers on the other side of the world, in Hawaii, trained their telescopes on the Sun for signs of the Comet’s head silhouetted against its brilliant disk. They saw nothing. Had there been a solid nucleus as little as 100 kilometres across, the astronomers would have seen it as a dark dot crossing the Sun.
> 
> Those who believed that the Earth’s passage through the Comet’s tail would mark the end of the world must have feared the worst when violent thunderstorms broke out over England that night. From Leigh-on-Sea in Essex, an imaginative witness described the lightning as being as ‘almost the colour of blood’. At the Paris Observatory, Camille Flammarion reported that four observers ‘had certain olfactory experiences, which are described variously as a smell of burning vegetables, or a marsh, or of acetylene’. Imagination must have got the better of them, for the Earth’s atmosphere would have prevented the rarefied gases of the comet from penetrating any closer than about 100 kilometres from the ground.
> 
> From Greenwich on the night of the Earth’s passage through the tail, Crommelin noticed strange bands of light in the sky. At first he put them down to clouds but later he wondered whether they were anything to do with the comet. The Engineer-in-Chief of the General Post Office wrote to the Astronomer Royal to inform him that no electrical effects were noted on telephone trunk lines during the Earth’s passage through the tail. With hindsight, it now seems that the Earth did not pass through the centre of the tail, but only through its outskirts.
> 
> Perhaps the strangest letter about the encounter to be received at Greenwich came from Sze zuk Chang Chin-liang, who wrote from the Imperial Polytechnic College, Shanghai. He thoughtfully enclosed a photograph of himself to accompany his revolutionary theory: ‘It is obvious the comet has no tail at all and the so-called tail must be the Sun rays which, while passing through the body of the comet, look like a tail’. He then confessed his fear: ‘If the body of the comet is transparent and like the Earth has its two poles fairly flat and thus form a convex lens then everything on the Earth will be burnt provided the sunlight passes through the body of the comet and the focus falls on the surface of the Earth’.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200719135345/http://www.ianridpath.com/halley/halley12.htm
> http://archive.vn/IOHdQ
> 
> 
> 
> * [Gallery] This paradise is called Iran *
> 
> 11 July 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/oxc7A/ab18855289329dda20133ec1019550a2309b9ef4.jpg ; https://archive.vn/oxc7A/a3a072b0c064c6e5c5097010db801253c2f49c4b/scr.png ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/sub...harifzadeh-IMG_20200708_235627_1594236624.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200711...harifzadeh-IMG_20200708_235627_1594236624.jpg ; https://spaceweathergallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=164741
> ▲ 1. Taken by mohammadhossein.sharifzadeh on July 8, 2020 @ SehQale,SouthKhorasan,Iran
> 
> May these most auspicious celestial *gems* turn into a godly space Kamikaze typhoon (Japanese: 神風, literally 'Divine Wind') or super orbital Intifada *Stone Revolution* and hasten the rise of the Axis Of Resistance!
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gallery-this-paradise-is-called-iran.183765/page-123#post-12522972​
> *THE SYNCHRONIC BANDS OF COMET NEOWISE*
> 
> Comet NEOWISE (C/2020 F3) is doing something usually reserved for Great Comets. It has sprouted synchronic bands. Also known as "striae," these bands divide the comet's dust tail into linear regions of greater and lesser density.
> 
> Jeff Dai in Ankang, Shanxi Province, China, captured the phenomenon on the evening of July 17th 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/Kr0ok/d7872f6c2d839cd13f01f1cc6ff23a429801ea64.jpg ; https://archive.is/Kr0ok/fcb589d97f40ce4c07a4414dbea0af14da6233c9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...EOWISE-meet-Satellite-flash_1595085267_lg.jpg ; http://archive.vn/b0pyl/84280737a8c1a4229b649c499493ba9324a50777.jpg ; https://archive.vn/b0pyl/892e32c34d7b55b244ee7bc5e721f9ee5630775c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...t-NEOWISE-meet-Satellite-flash_1595085267.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=166085 ; http://archive.vn/Cv9HF
> ▲ 2. Taken by jeff Dai on July 17, 2020 @ Ankang, Shanxi, China
> 
> Details:
> Camera Used: Canon Canon EOS 5D Mark IV
> Exposure Time: 30/1
> Aperture: f/1.6
> ISO: 800
> Date Taken: 2020:07:18 20:42:45​
> _Comet NEOWISE meet Satellite ! This is an image i captured at last night during the way back to my home from Shanxi to Sichuan province. It's not easy to witness the clear skies, as it's always rainy and flood in south of China. The magnitude of the comet have already go down, but the tail is still visible, around 5-7 degree. But for the photography side, it's more friendly for us, as its appear at the sunset, and the sky is getting dark when the comet go down. For this photo, it's taken by a 85mm lens. I' am very luck to capture the comet and satellite flash (not meteor) together. Wish you enjoy the view.
> _
> 
> "Comet NEOWISE is now in its full glory for northern hemisphere observers". "This image is a stack of thirty 1s exposures at ISO800. It clearly shows the formation of synchronic bands within the dust tail."
> 
> Synchronic bands have been seen in comet tails for centuries, yet only recently have astronomers begun to understand what they are. The turning point came in 2007 when European and NASA spacecraft observed the formation of striae in Comet McNaught (C/2006 P1). Apparently, the process starts when a *chunk of comet detaches itself from the nucleus.* *Boulder-sized chunks fragment into smaller and smaller pieces*, a cascading process shaped into dusty striations by solar radiation pressure.
> 
> The disruptions occured when Comet McNaught crossed the heliospheric current sheet (HCS)--a vast wavy structure in interplanetary space separating regions of opposite magnetic polarity. "It appears the dust may be electrically charged, and gets rearranged as it crosses the HCS boundary,"
> 
> Could the same thing happen to Comet NEOWISE? It's possible. Photographers monitoring NEOWISE are encouraged to keep a sharp eye on the striae. Changes may be in the offing.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200719...gallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=166085
> http://archive.vn/Cv9HF



*Mars Our Space: 火星，我们来了！*

2020年7月23日12时41分，中国在文昌航天发射场，用长征五号遥四运载火箭成功发射首次火星探测任务天问一号探测器，火箭飞行约2167秒后，成功将探测器送入预定轨道，开启火星探测之旅，迈出了中国行星探测第一步。





http://archive.vn/h1iPu/7d5abdf062971aa98b8ec3af56aedb68e061d2b6.jpg ; https://archive.vn/h1iPu/234855adf92bf9443d741840df772ef63bde445b/scr.png ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EdlqNSgX0AAeod_?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/NamusLake/status/1286175975659712513 
▲ 1. Chinese claim for Mars as core territory.

*__________________________*

Eight years separate the following two pictures.

The first one was taken in 2012 during one of My on the spot field inspections, of the CZ-5 Launch Complex of Wenchang, launch pad 101.






http://archive.is/4us9z/1eabcdab88afd046dfbf5733d76fa4baa6835c84.jpg ; https://archive.is/4us9z/0b7a9b4b9997a787de76b75caeca066a3c365bdd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200723151942/https://i.imgur.com/O6jg68p.jpg 
▲ 2. The CZ-5 Launch Complex of Wenchang launch pad 101 inspected by Me on the spot during its construction in 2012.

The second one was taken on 23 July 2020 at 12:41 Beijing Time, during the launch of Tianwen-1 Mars mission, the first ever inter-planetary mission of China.





http://archive.vn/tl59u/b1f65ac8cbb96bb8c4e77d31a2a0618129d74b5a.jpg ; https://archive.vn/tl59u/73021926cab3c0136ed1c6a4c2dafefb8a82cebc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200723152010/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EdmDjSMXgAATgos?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EdmDjSMXgAATgos?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/NamusLake/status/1286203854728704000 
▲ 3. The same CZ-5 Launch Complex of Wenchang launch pad “101” on 23 July 2020 at 12:41 Beijing Time: Tianwen-1 Mars mission, the first ever inter-planetary mission of China. 


*__________________________*



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> 2020-048A
> 1 45920U 20048A 20203.77090162 -.00000110 00000-0 90628-2 0 9993
> 2 45920 21.2476 95.3169 7042007 177.9293 176.7107 1.63939446 10
> 2020-048B
> 1 45921U 20048B 20204.30517144 .00082976 00000-0 11882-1 0 9991
> 2 45921 27.4460 94.0844 7748042 178.7321 149.6599 1.73796062 33




And indeed, the Tianwen-1 lander is carrying part of the bone ashes of late Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) who has passed away on 20th May 2020, and the chief scientist of China's first Mars exploration program.

With the first human to be buried on Martian soil, in Wutuobang Pingyuan (乌托邦平原: Plain of Paradise), China can now legitimately claim the whole of the Red Planet as its rightful core territory. It only requires to build some permanent structure first, such as a tomb or better, a dedicated mausoleum.

To enforce its sovereignty, military factories would need to be deployed on Mars as soon as during the next biennial launch windows of 2022.

Only this way could China be able to field enough robotic infantry, robotic airforce units and robotic counter-space ASAT-Laser and missile units required to defend Mars against tresspassers masquerading as 'scientific Mars landers' and over 'rovers', of the eternal greedy ethnic European squatters and land grabbers.

There will be no more repeat of past tragedies such as Diaoyutai, Nansha, Zangnan, Tuwa or Haishenwai.

What is at stake is not Mars, a first springboard rich in underground rare earth elements (R.E.E.), but the entire Solar System. The Earth has simply not enough exploitable Rare Earth to support such a full scale extra-terrestrial inter-planetary development. Extraterrestrial robotic units can not be be built without rare earth electronic components.

By using wisely the 100 million tonnes of its strategic REE reserve, China can take the lead in the space race, and easily outgun all the ethnic European powers. In this inter-planetary endeavor, the addition of the North Korean 250 million tonnes REE could be an advantageous booster.

As the old Chinese proverb goes:
_*
He who masters the Rare Earth Elements,
Masters the Solar System.

He who masters the Solar System,
Masters the Earth.*_
- Ancient Chinese proverb​

In that order only and not in any others. And that was the trick.


Notice that the wind is already turning for good for the bicentennial-old ethnic European world order aka Pax Britanmericana, as very bad fenshui has been recorded on camera last night with a close Cometary approach (closest to Earth on 23 July 2020) of C/2020 F3 NEOWISE's rocky tail photographed bisecting the path of the ethnic Europeans' ISS-Zarya space station!





http://archive.vn/g0phT/e8a472fedb03619df1d470c58e0943f28dd8f4b3.jpg ; https://archive.vn/g0phT/928b7be166c228598dafe59d4d003e76aa8e23f8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200723145539/https://i.imgur.com/OY6iVCA.jpg 
▲ 4. Very bad fenshui has been recorded on camera last night with a Cometary approach of C/2020 F3 NEOWISE's tail photographed bisecting the path of the ISS-Zarya space station!





















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A, ISS Zarya


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286911298320695297

*China's deep space monitoring network offers support for Mars probe*
Xinhua, July 24, 2020

Ground stations of China's deep space monitoring network are tracking the country's Mars probe, which had been sent into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit, sources with Xi'an Satellite Control Center said on Friday.

Operated by the control center, the network consists of three monitoring stations, two in China and one in Argentina. The stations in Kashgar of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, and in Jiamusi of northeast Heilongjiang Province were put into use in 2012, while the station overseas began operations in 2017.

A Long March-5 rocket carrying the Mars probe, Tianwen-1, lifted off from China's Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site at 12:41 p.m. (Beijing Time) Thursday.

The Argentina station was the first to track the probe at 1:21 p.m. Thursday. The Jiamusi station and Kashgar station locked the target at 9:37 p.m. Thursday and 1:00 a.m. Friday, respectively.

According to scientists, in the following months, the deep space monitoring network will continue to receive and collect data, providing support for the Mars mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Mainland, HK cooperate on space telescope to search for dark matter*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-18 16:04:03|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Scientists and space engineers from Chinese mainland and Hong Kong are working together on a space telescope to search for the mysterious dark matter in galaxy clusters about 300 million light years away.
> 
> The space telescope, with a detector like the eye of a lobster, has been named HKU No.1, and is expected to be sent into space in 2019.
> 
> It is a joint project of the University of Hong Kong (HKU), Nanjing University, Beijing Institute of Space Mechanics and Electricity under the China Academy of Space Technology and two commercial space companies in Beijing.
> 
> Inspired by the structure of a lobster eye, U.S. scientists invented the focusing technology in the late 1970s. Its biggest advantage is its wide-angle vision.
> 
> Many laboratories around the world have made lobster-eye probes to detect X-rays in space, but none has been sent into orbit.
> 
> Su Yun, director of the R&D center at the Beijing Institute of Space Mechanics and Electricity, said the institute started to develop a lobster-eye X-ray focusing detector in 2013, and made breakthroughs in the core technology at the end of 2015. In 2016, HKU and other organizations supported the application of the technology in space astronomy.
> 
> Astronomical observations show all the known matters account for only about 5 percent of the universe, while 95 percent of the universe is made up of dark matter and dark energy.
> 
> Regarded as the two "dark clouds" over the 21st Century physics, dark matter and dark energy are at the frontier of basic physics and cosmology.
> 
> What is dark matter? There are many hypotheses.
> 
> China launched the Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE), nicknamed Wukong or Monkey King, at the end of 2015 to detect the high-energy electrons and gamma rays in space, which might be generated in the process of annihilation or decay of dark matter.
> 
> "If we compare the signals that DAMPE is looking for as the 'prime suspect' of dark matter, then our lobster-eye telescope is going to investigate another 'suspect' which is the sterile neutrino," said Su Meng, deputy director of the HKU Laboratory for Space Research.
> 
> The satellite will also be used to study the hot gas in rich galaxy clusters, observe comets in the solar system and explore the interaction of the solar wind with the earth's magnetosphere, said Su Meng.
> 
> Quentin Parker, associate dean of the HKU faculty of science, said the broad mission scope is highly interdisciplinary. It effectively combines the fields of astronomy, earth science and planetary science. The potential science dividend and impact of this satellite is cutting edge.





JSCh said:


> *China launches new high-resolution mapping satellite*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-25 12:12:30|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> The Ziyuan III 03 satellite is launched by a Long March-4B rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, July 25, 2020. China sent a new high-resolution mapping satellite into space on Saturday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi. The Ziyuan III 03 satellite was launched by a Long March-4B rocket at 11:13 a.m. Beijing time, according to the center. It was the 341st flight mission by the Long March rocket series. Also on board the rocket were two satellites used for dark matter detection and commercial data acquisition respectively. They were developed by the Shanghai ASES Spaceflight Technology Co. Ltd. All three satellites have entered preset orbits, sources with the Taiyuan center said. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)
> 
> TAIYUAN, July 25 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new high-resolution mapping satellite into space on Saturday from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi.
> 
> The Ziyuan III 03 satellite was launched by a Long March-4B rocket at 11:13 a.m. Beijing time, according to the center. It was the 341st flight mission by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> Also on board the rocket were two satellites used for dark matter detection and commercial data acquisition respectively. They were developed by the Shanghai ASES Spaceflight Technology Co. Ltd.
> 
> All three satellites have entered preset orbits, sources with the Taiyuan center said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286882840798322688


*Successful launch of the world’s first soft X-ray satellite with “Lobster-Eye” imaging technology: The Dark Matter Hunter*
26 Jul 2020



​
The “Lobster-Eye X-ray Satellite” was successfully launched on July 25 (Saturday) into orbit at the Taiyuan Launch Center with the first signal received, riding the Long March 4B lift rocket. The “Lobster-Eye X-ray Satellite” is co-led by Nanjing University (NJU), the Laboratory for Space Research (LSR) of The University of Hong Kong (HKU), the 508 Institute of the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), and Shanghai ASES Spaceflight Technology Co.Ltd. also under the 805 Institute of the Eighth Academy of CASC. It was successfully developed by five years of joint effort by the above outstanding teams. The satellite is equipped with an internally developed “Lobster-Eye” focused X-ray detector and a small high-precision payload platform. During the satellite’s long-term orbit operation, it will verify the ultra-large X-ray field-of-view within the X-ray energy regime and complete several important space X-ray detection experiments. This especially includes carrying out dark matter signal detection research within the X-ray energy regime under earth orbit environment.

Based on the “Lobster-Eye” focusing light theory, the X-ray imaging technology was first proposed in the 1970s, with advantages of large field-of-view, small size, light weight and easy assembly, etc., making it highly suitable for space payload applications. The “Lobster-Eye X-ray Satellite” will be the world’s first in-orbit space exploration satellite equipped with such Lobster-Eye focused X-ray imaging technology. Its core payload was technically guided by Nanjing University and jointly manufactured by the 508 Institute of CASC and China Building Materials Academy (CBMA).

The satellite launch provides an exciting and new platform to continue these highly effective collaborations for the planned up-coming series of satellites. All the participating research teams and units will endeavour to contribute more efforts in core payload technology breakthrough and enhancing our nation’s independent innovation capabilities in space astronomy, deep space exploration and space remote sensing fields. “I hope this project will lead to important scientific advances that reflect well on our two great universities of HKU and NJU and that will provide additional impetus and incentive for greater and deeper collaborations in the future with the Mainland Space program and emerging space economy,” said Professor Quentin Parker, Director of HKU LSR.

Its successful launch marks an important milestone in the hoped-for the emergence of space science research in the Greater Bay Area and encouraging more scientists in the community to engage in nationwide space science projects. The LSR hopes this iconic scientific endeavour may inspire young minds in the HKSAR and beyond to pursue their space dreams and get involved in Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (STEM).



Successful launch of the world’s first soft X-ray satellite with “Lobster-Eye” imaging technology: The Dark Matter Hunter - Press Releases - Media - HKU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287377988854538245haibaraemily @haibaraemily1

天问一号（Tianwen-1）仪器位置






9:23 PM · Jul 26, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's VLBI orbit determination system helps track Tianwen-1 from Earth to Mars*
Jul 28, 2020
New China TV

From Earth to Mars! Chinese researchers use advanced very-long-baseline interferometry (VLBI) orbit determination system to precisely track its first Mars probe Tianwen-1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Mars probe Tianwen-1 leaves Earth’s gravitational field, sends back photo of Earth, moon: CNSA*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/28 19:16:31 Last Updated: 2020/7/28 20:16:31




Photo: Courtesy of China National Space Administration

Tianwen-1, China’s first Mars probe, has smoothly flown more than 1.5 million kilometers away from Earth, leaving Earth’s gravitational field, and entering planned interplanetary orbit, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) said on Tuesday.

According to a press release the CNSA provided to the Global Times on Tuesday, the spacecraft is operating properly. Flight control and data communication is underway in an orderly and clear fashion.

The probe also sent a picture featuring the Earth and moon upon looking back from some 1.2 million kilometers away from Earth, after it started its optical navigation instruments on Monday.

The Earth and moon both appear in a crescent shape, as per the picture. 

China successfully launched the probe via a Long March-5 carrier rocket from Wenchang Space Launch Center located in South China’s Hainan Province on Thursday.

The probe mission aims to achieve orbiting, landing and roving on the Red Planet all in one go. Tianwen-1 is scheduled to land on Mars around May 2021.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288515440864628736


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288781765331607553


----------



## JSCh

> China航天
> 今天 19:03
> 【新型太阳翼让“一箭多星”有更多可能性】近日，中国航天科工二院空间工程公司自主创新研制的新型充气展开式太阳翼地面样机总装集成及地面折叠展开试验圆满成功。据悉，该新型太阳翼具备重量轻、高压缩比等特征，能够减轻整星重量，为实现“一箭多星”奠定了基础。该太阳翼采用柔性充气管驱动，相比传统机械太阳翼减少复杂铰链机构，具有发射重量轻、体积小、可靠性高等特点，是构建大型及超大型太阳翼的优选方案。其高压缩比特点为“一箭多星”解决了关键技术。(中国航天报)


*China Aerospace
Today at 19:03*

[New type of solar panel array makes "one rocket and many satellite" have better possibilities] 

Recently, the ground prototype of a new inflatable unfolding solar panel array independently developed by the Space Engineering Company of the Second Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp has its final integrated assembly undergoes a ground unfolding test and it was a complete success. It is reported that the new solar panel array has the characteristics of light weight and high compact ratio, which can reduce the weight of the entire satellite, laying the foundation for the realization of "multiple satellites with one rocket". The solar panel array is unfolded by a flexible inflatable tube. Compared with the traditional mechanical solar panel array, the complicated hinge mechanism usage is reduced. It has the characteristics of light launch weight, small size and high reliability. It offer a preferred solution for constructing large and super large solar panel array. (China Aerospace News)


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288781765331607553


Is the CZ-5 rocket for lunar sample return shipped out already.


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Is the CZ-5 rocket for lunar sample return shipped out already.


Not yet. Launch date for Chang'e-5 is said to be 24 Nov.


----------



## JSCh

> China航天
> 今天 12:52
> 俄国家航天集团：俄中两国将于秋季开始确定联合月球基地任务——俄罗斯国家航天集团总裁罗戈津在接受卫星通讯社采访时表示，该集团与中国国家航天局将于今年秋季开始就确定联合月球科学基地的范围和任务展开谈判。
> 罗戈津表示：“需要与合作伙伴、与我们拥有非常良好关系的那些中国同仁们达成谅解，即必须在月球上建造什么，月球表面必须具备哪些科学设备。我们希望从秋季起与中国同仁展开磋商。我准备要么亲自飞往中国，要么我的中国同仁即中国国家航天局领导将来到俄罗斯。”


*China Aerospace*
Today at 12:52
*
Russian National Aerospace Corporation: Russia and China will begin to determine the joint lunar base mission in the autumn*

Rogozin, President of the Russian National Aerospace Corporation, said in an interview with the Sputnik News Agency that the group and the China National Space Administration will begin this autumn to determine the scope and tasks of the Joint Lunar Science Base.

Rogozin said: "Need to work with partners, to reach an understanding with those Chinese colleagues who have a very good relationship with us, what must be built on the moon,
what scientific equipment needs to be on the surface of the moon. We hope to start consultations with Chinese colleagues in this fall. I am going to either fly to China in person, or my Chinese colleague, the leader of China National Space Administration, will come to Russia. "








​


----------



## JSCh

> China航天
> 今天 09:06
> 火箭发射不怕雷雨天了——火箭院总体设计部十室和703所合作，通过大量的机理研究和试验，终于找到了用复合涂层进行防护的解决方案。简单讲，就是在防热层表面喷涂一种特殊涂层，在雷电来时激发形成具有导电性的等离子层，把电流分散到直径几十倍的区域里，电流不那么集中了，破坏力就弱了。在两年多的时间里，经过多物理场仿真、缩比试验，近日，研究取得重大突破，完成了1:1火箭整舱段级试验，达到国内外标准规定的试验水平，在200千安雷电电流的作用下，壳体防热层不被破坏。200千安的试验电流意味着，自然界95%的雷电作用下，火箭都可以正常发射飞行，不再惧怕雷电，可以全天候发射了。总体设计部十室电气系统总体设计师陈曦介绍，这项技术称为强电磁脉冲防护研究，具有两点独到之处。目前，强电磁脉冲防护研究是基于固体火箭进行的，因为固体火箭对发射机动性的要求比液体火箭更高。该项技术已经具备工程应用条件，后续还将开展缩比飞行试验集成验证，今后在液体、固体火箭上都可应用。(航天科技一院)


*China Aerospace*
Today at 09:06

Rocket launches are not longer afraid of thunderstorms

The Rocket Academy’s General Design Department and 703 Institute cooperated through a lot of mechanism research and experiments, and finally found a solution for lightning protect with composite coatings. To put it simply, a special coating is sprayed on the surface of the heat protection layer, which would be excited to form a conductive plasma layer when lightning strikes, dispersing the current to an area tens of times the normal diameter, therefore the current would not ve so concentrated, and the destructive power would be weaker. 

In more than two years, after multi-physical simulations and scale-down tests, the research has recently achieved major breakthroughs. It has completed the 1:1 rocket whole-stage test, reaching the test level specified by domestic and foreign standards, at 200 kA. Under the action of that lightning current, the heat protection layer of the shell is not damaged. The test current of 200 kA means that the rocket can be launched normally under the action of 95% of the lightning in nature, no longer afraid of lightning, and can be launched all-weather. 

Chen Xi, the overall designer of the electrical system in the Tenth institute of the Overall Design Department, said that this technology is called strong electromagnetic pulse protection research and has two unique features. At present, research on strong electromagnetic pulse protection is based on solid rockets, because solid rockets have higher requirements for launch site mobility than liquid-fueled rockets. The technology has already met the conditions for engineering application, and in the follow up, scaled flight test will be carried out for integrated verification, and would be used in both liquid and solid rockets. (First Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology)













​


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *CCTV News
> 29 minutes ago from weibo*
> 
> At 12:01 today, China used the Long March 2D carrier rocket at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center to successfully put the Gaofen-9 04 satellite into the scheduled orbit. The launch was a complete success! The mission also carried the Tsinghua Science Satellite, which was developed by Tsinghua University and will verify in orbit, theory and technology on the design of gravity satellite, high precision atmospheric density measurement methodology based on dual-frequency GPS etc. (Headquarters CCTV reporter Yang Hongyang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


China航天
今天 18:30
清华大学研制的重力与大气科学卫星——这是我国首个专用于重力与大气科学测量的卫星，其主要目标是进行低轨大气密度和重力场联合探测。卫星采用纯球形的新颖构型，可以保证大气阻力与卫星姿态无关，从大大提高大气密度测量的精度。为保证卫星供电充足，团队设计了球面太阳电池阵列，并攻克了小曲率球面贴装工艺的难题。为了解决发射飞行过程中球形卫星锁紧、释放的可靠性问题，团队自主研发了电磁型点式分离机构，这种分离机构具有微冲击、无污染、可地面重复使用的优点，是飞行器在锁紧释放技术领域的重要突破。
来源：中国网科技​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 18:30

The Gravity and Atmospheric Science Satellite developed by Tsinghua University

This is China's first satellite dedicated to the measurement of gravity and atmospheric science. Its main goal is to conduct joint detection of low earth-orbit atmospheric density and gravity field. The satellite adopts a novel configuration of pure spherical shape, which can ensure that the atmospheric resistance has nothing to do with the satellite orientation/attitude, thereby greatly improving the accuracy of atmospheric density measurement. In order to ensure sufficient power supply for the satellite, the team designed a spherical solar cell array and overcame the problem of the small curvature spherical surface mounting process. In order to solve the reliability problem of the locking and release of the spherical satellite during launch and flight, the team independently developed an electromagnetic point-type separation mechanism. This separation mechanism has the advantages of micro-impact, no pollution, and reusability on the ground. An important breakthrough in the field of satellite lock-release technology.
Source: China Net Technology








​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291819074939494401Science Magazine @ScienceMagazine

A new method that makes magnetic maps of the solar corona could be used to greatly enhance the understanding of conditions in this poorly studied region of the Sun. Read about it in Science: ($) https://fcld.ly/avizem5


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China launches global naming campaign for Mars rover *
_

WENCHANG, Hainan, July 24 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Friday announced the launch of a global naming campaign for the country's Mars rover.

According to the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the CNSA, the naming activity will be carried out in four stages, including name submission, top 10 proposed names selected by judges, top three names selected by public voting and the final selection.

From now until midnight on Aug. 12, participants can submit their proposed names through the Baidu mobile app, the official submission channel or to the office of the global naming campaign in a paper form.

The CNSA said the campaign is expected to promote the popularization of space knowledge and attract the public's attention to the space industry.

China launched Mars mission Tianwen-1 on Thursday, aiming to complete orbiting, landing and roving in one mission, and taking the first step in its planetary exploration of the solar system.

Tianwen-1 is expected to reach Mars around February 2021. After it enters Mars' orbit, it will spend two to three months surveying potential landing sites using a high-resolution camera to prepare for the landing in May.

After landing, a rover will be released to conduct scientific exploration with an expected lifespan of at least 90 Martian days (about three months on Earth), and the orbiter, with a design life of one Martian year (about 687 days on Earth), will relay communications for the rover while conducting its own scientific detection.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200727...huanet.com/english/2020-07/24/c_139237887.htm
http://archive.vn/6VZvs​_
*I'll submit "KOXINGA" (郑成功).*





http://archive.vn/Qfpkm/ee5e28fe33e5163e01f08fb4a19e2b07ff9e78ee.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Qfpkm/20d856a958775ce1d1725578b9208ca7fae32167/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200807.../2014/02/6c6b54a79635386c63762616598a6112.jpg 
▲ 1. Admiral 'KOXINGA' Zheng Chengong's (郑成功) statue in Japan.

Full video 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） Hero Zheng Chengong (2002)





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocs0dCD7BK0 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001）. Posted Aug 25, 2017

As a legacy to Admiral 'KOXINGA' Zheng Chengong's acts of conspicuous gallantry in the presence of the European enemy land-grabbers and squatters, whether on land or at sea, his immortal feats would inspire and give courage four century later, to a full son of the Empire Of Japan's, Marshal-Admiral Togo Heihachiro, to repel the Northern Russian invaders who had illegally de facto seized Manchuria from the Qing Empire under the pretence of anti-Boxer-Rebellion intervention, in the epochal Battle of Tsushima in May 1905.

*__________________________*

Full video TianWen-1: China's first independent journey to mars (KSP simulation)





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cibwHSTzRXw China's first independent journey to mars (KSP simulation). Posted Jul 23, 2020

*__________________________*

*China seeks payload ideas for mission to moon, asteroid*
_
Friday, Aug 7, 2020

China is soliciting ideas for payloads aboard its proposed missions to the moon, an asteroid and a comet, according to the China National Space Administration.

It is asking for primary, middle school and university students across the country to provide ideas for payloads that would fly aboard the Chang'e-7 probe to the moon, and on another spacecraft to the asteroid 2016HO3 and the comet 133P.

The solicitation aims to arouse students' interest in science and inspire them to explore the universe, said the administration.

The space administration, together with six organizations including the Ministry of Education, the Ministry of Science and Technology, and the Chinese Academy of Sciences, issued a notice about the solicitation in late July.

The solicitation remains open until Oct. 31. Students from Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan are also welcome to offer ideas.

Winners will be awarded with prize money and invited to witness on-site spacecraft launches, according to the notice.

In 2019, administration officials announced the Chang'e-7 mission plan, which will carry out surveys around the South Pole of the moon, including studying terrain and landform, physical composition, as well as the space environment in the region.

The asteroid mission was also unveiled last year. According to previous reports, China will send a probe to fly around the asteroid 2016HO3 and then land on it to collect samples. The probe will then fly back to the proximity of Earth, and release a capsule to return the samples. After that, the probe will continue its journey. With the assistance of the gravity of Earth and Mars, it will finally arrive at the main asteroid belt and orbit comet 133P.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200808204519/http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0807/c90000-9719304.html
http://archive.vn/vGUaQ​_

What payload could be more important to be carried aboard Chang'e-7 than the other parts of the bone ashes of late Academician Ten Thousands Satellites (万卫星: Wan Weixing) who has passed away on 20th May 2020, and the chief scientist of China's first Mars exploration program?

With the first Chinese and only second human to be buried on the lunar soil, China could legitimately claim the whole of the Moon as its rightful core territory. It only requires to build some permanent structure first, such as a tomb or better, a dedicated mausoleum.

To enforce its sovereignty, military factories would need to be deployed on the Moon as soon as Chang'e-9, by 2025-2027.

Only this way could China be able to field enough robotic infantry, robotic airforce units and robotic counter-space ASAT-Laser and missile units required to defend the Moon against tresspassers masquerading as 'scientific Lunar landers' and over 'rovers', of the eternal greedy ethnic European squatters and land grabbers.

There will be no more repeat of past tragedies such as Diaoyutai, Nansha, Zangnan, Tuwa, Waimenggu, Waimanzhou or Haishenwai.

What is at stake is neither Mars, a first springboard rich in underground rare earth elements (R.E.E.), nor the Moon, a first extraterrestrial security belt to contain the ethnic Europeans' expansionism, and also rich in underground rare earth elements (R.E.E.), but the entire Solar System. The Earth has simply not enough exploitable Rare Earth to support such a full scale extra-terrestrial inter-planetary development. Extraterrestrial robotic units can not be be built without rare earth electronic components.

By using wisely the 100 million tonnes of its strategic REE reserve, China can take the lead in the space race, and easily outgun all the ethnic European powers. In this inter-planetary endeavor, the addition of the North Korean 250 million tonnes REE could be an advantageous booster.

As the old Chinese proverb goes:
_*
He who masters the Rare Earth Elements,
Masters the Solar System.

He who masters the Solar System,
Masters the Earth.*_
- Ancient Chinese proverb​

In that order only and not in any others. And that was the trick.


















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)


*TAGS:*
Hearts Of Iron IV, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293107809303711744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293442092371509248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263370451792748544


*China's Tianqin 2 to test key technology for next-generation gravity satellite*
By Liu Caiyu Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/19 18:02:34



BeiDou-3 Navigation Satellite System

The second phase of China's Tianqin project will verify the key technologies for next-generation gravity satellites, which will serve to carry out precise measurements of Earth's gravity, helping humankind tackle climate change and natural disasters, experts said.

One of the core technologies that the "Tianqin 2" satellite has to verify is the "orbit-intersatellite laser interferometry," the key technology of the next generation of gravity satellites in the world, Ye Xianji from the Tianqin Research Center affiliated with Sun Yat-sen University was quoted by the Science and Technology Daily as saying at a conference in Guangzhou recently.

"China is on the same starting line as the US and Germany in this regard, as every country is accelerating in their breakthrough of next-generation gravity satellite technology and in competition for the leading position," said academician Xu Houze from the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Li Miao, director of the physics department of the Southern University of Science and Technology in Shenzhen, told the Global Times on Wednesday that gravity satellites can measure changes in the Earth's gravitational field with great sensitivity, helping scientists carry out projects such as Earth mapping and studies of geophysics.

Unlike the previous generation of gravity satellites, the next generation will be more precise in terms of Earth measurement, which the country can use to obtain a more solid data base, helping the economy and people's livelihoods, Zhang Baoxin, an expert at China Aviation News, told the Global Times.

"For example, China has been suffering from strong rainfalls, floods and geological disasters this year. If China has its own gravity satellites, it will be able to offer more precise data to carry out the relevant research," Zhang said.

The next-generation gravity satellite experiment will use two satellites at an orbital height of about 400 kilometers, using laser ranging to help in conducting high-precision mapping of the global gravity field, according to the Tianqin Research Center.

Zhong Min from the Innovation Academy for Precision Measurement Science and Technology with CAS said that the gravity satellite is also of great strategic significance for the country in the fields of national defense and security and in addressing common problems faced by mankind such as climate change and disaster prevention.

The program Tianqin, which means "sky harp," was initiated by Sun Yat-sen University in South China's Guangdong Province in 2015. It will consist of three satellites forming an equilateral triangle around the earth.

Tianqin project leader Luo Jun earlier revealed that the "Tianqin 2" satellite is expected to be launched around 2025.

A gravity satellite mission jointly conducted by NASA and the German Research Centre for Geosciences, named the Gravity Recovery and Climate Experiment Follow-on (GRACE-FO) has been helping scientists observe the melting of ice caps in the North and South Poles, the melting of snow and ice in the Himalayas, rising sea levels, and changes in groundwater reserves worldwide. 　　
























​Source: The 2nd ASTROD Workshop The preliminary analysis of Tianqin mission and developments of key technologies Hsien-Chi Yeh Tianqin Research Center for Gravitational. - ppt download

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

林晓弈 

​8月23日 18:36 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑​月球探测任务概念图图 (图一)，有我们国家的嫦娥七号及月球飞跃器 (图二、图三)，也有俄罗斯的月球-27号探测器 (图四)。__航天爱好者网超话 #微博公开课# #航天那些事儿#​
*Lin Xiaoyi
At 18:36 on August 23*
The conceptual map of the lunar exploration mission (Figure 1). These are our Chang'e-7 and the Moon Hopper (Figures 2 and 3), as well as the Russian Lunar-27 probe (Figure 4). Aerospace Enthusiasts Network Chaohua #微博开课# #天文谁事儿#


----------



## Nan Yang

Launches for 2020 so far.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's Long March-7A carrier rocket fails in maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-16 23:18:01|Editor: huaxia
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, March 16 (Xinhua) -- The first of China's new medium-sized carrier rocket Long March-7A suffered a failure Monday.
> 
> The rocket blasted off at 9:34 p.m. Beijing Time from the Wenchang Space Launch Center on the coast of south China's Hainan Province, but a malfunction occurred later.
> 
> Chinese space engineers will investigate the cause of the failure.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299240773658042368


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 2-SEP-2020
*Zooming in on dark matter*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​An artist's impression of dark matter haloes with various mass in the Universe. CREDIT: YU Jingchuan, Beijing Planetarium

Most matter in the Universe is dark and completely different in nature from the matter that makes up stars, planets and people. Galaxies form and grow when gas cools and condenses at the center of enormous clumps of this dark matter, the so-called dark matter haloes.

An international research team led by Prof. WANG Jie from the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC) used supercomputers in China and Europe to zoom in on a typical region of a virtual universe as if zooming in on an image of the Moon to see a flea on its surface.

The study was published in _Nature_ on Sept. 2.

The biggest dark matter haloes in today's universe contain huge galaxy clusters, collections of hundreds of bright galaxies. The properties of such clusters, which weigh over a quadrillion (a million billion) times as much as our Sun, are well studied.

On the other hand, the masses of the smallest dark matter haloes are unknown. They are hypothesized to be about the mass of the Earth, according to currently popular theories.

Such small haloes would be extremely numerous, containing a substantial fraction of all the dark matter in the universe. However, they would remain dark throughout cosmic history because stars and galaxies grow only in haloes more than a million times as massive as the Sun.

"These small haloes can only be studied by simulating the evolution of the Universe in a large supercomputer," said Prof. WANG.

The research team, based at the National Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in China, Durham University in the UK, the Max Planck Institute for Astrophysics in Germany, and the Center for Astrophysics in the USA, took five years to develop, test and carry out their cosmic zoom.

It enabled them to study the structure of dark matter haloes of all masses between that of the Earth and that of a big galaxy cluster. In number, the zoom covers a mass range of 10 to the power 30 (that is a one followed by 30 zeroes), which is equivalent to the number of kilograms in the Sun.

By zooming-in on the virtual universe in such microscopic detail, the researchers were able to study the structure of dark matter haloes ranging in mass from that of the Earth to a big galaxy cluster.

"Surprisingly, we find that haloes of all sizes have a very similar internal structure, i.e., they are extremely dense at the center, become increasingly spread out, and have smaller clumps orbiting in their outer regions," said Prof. WANG. "Without a measure scale it was almost impossible to tell an image of a dark matter halo of a massive galaxy from one whose mass is a fraction of the Sun."

Particles of dark matter can collide near the centers of haloes, and may, according to some theories, annihilate in a burst of energetic (gamma) radiation.

Co-author, Prof. Carlos Frenk from Durham University said: "By zooming in on these relatively tiny dark matter haloes, we can calculate the amount of radiation expected to come from different sized haloes."

Most of this radiation would be emitted by dark matter haloes too small to contain stars and future gamma-ray observatories might be able to detect these emissions, making these small objects individually or collectively "visible".

"This would confirm the hypothesized nature of the dark matter, which may not be entirely dark after all," said co-author Simon White from the Max Planck Institute of Astrophysics. "Our research sheds light on these small haloes as we seek to learn more about what dark matter is and the role it plays in the evolution of the universe."

The simulations were carried out in the Cosmology Machine supercomputers in Guangzhou, China, Durham, England of the UK, and Munich, Germany.


Zooming in on dark matter | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Today another milestone in the rise of the Pax Sinica. A new first for China. After the U.S., China becomes the only second nation in the world to have launched a small space plane into LEO!
Therefore widening even further the gap with all the other European competitors.

美国：有人+无人，大型+小型。
苏联：无人，大型。
中国：无人，小型。




https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2647166-1-1.html




* 我国成功发射可重复使用试验航天器 *

2020-09-04 16:06:03 来源： 新华网 

　新华社酒泉9月4日电（李国利、赵金龙）记者从有关部门获悉，我国4日在酒泉卫星发射中心，利用长征二号F运载火箭，成功发射一型可重复使用的试验航天器。

　　试验航天器将在轨运行一段时间后，返回国内预定着陆场，期间，将按计划开展可重复使用技术验证，为和平利用太空提供技术支撑。

　　这是长征二号F运载火箭第14次执行发射任务。







我国成功发射可重复使用试验航天器-新华网


我国成功发射可重复使用试验航天器 ---记者从有关部门获悉，我国4日在酒泉卫星发射中心，利用长征二号F运载火箭，成功发射一型可重复使用的试验航天器。



web.archive.org






https://archive.is/uFwhB








https://archive.vn/QgGrO/04b44f003082accb44fde1f95e54eb74f90ee35c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/QgGrO/f2c57085fcc1d2bc6fdec72bbddafbf68bed5d76/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200904082753/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eg_hjE5UcAA1yf8?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 1. Un "mystérieux" vol spatial chinois aura lieu le 4 Septembre vers 05h20 UTC, au centre spatial de Jiuquan, avec le lanceur CZ-2F historiquement réservé pour les vols du programme habité.





https://archive.vn/wr7eD/a610888e721837db8f0f83ba7a69f3c0108472c5.jpg ; https://archive.vn/wr7eD/7a070b4a1a4f95734ab19e16bb62f9c6048c11a7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200904082541/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhAZzSmWAAEG1xr?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 2. Within the uncertainties of the launch time, the Chinese orbital plane aimed to coincide with that of the US Air Force X37B OTV-6 space plane!

No TLE released by NORAD yet



https://celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/tle-new.txt




















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)


*TAGS:*
Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Plague Inc: Evolved, Stalin V Martian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

China Launches Experimental Spaceplane


China is claiming success in the secretive launch of an experimental spaceplane. The rocket-mounted reusable spacecraft was lofted into orbit from the Gobi Desert.




www.wsj.com






> The rocket-mounted reusable spacecraft was lofted into orbit on Friday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northern China’s Gobi Desert, the official Xinhua News Agency said.


🥳

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

It is confirmed, as being to date the most important launch of the decade.

Following China's first Mars Lander Tianwen-1, China's first reusable next generation 7 seaters spacecraft Yuanzhou-1, and China's new heavy space launcher CZ-5B, the space plane's launch completes an exceptional year for the Chinese space industry, cementing further its world's second place, with twice the mass of the following third competitor (Russia) orbited:

• U.S.: 26 launches, 2 failures, mass orbited: 199'381 kg, orbited payloads 626
• China: 24 launches, 3 failures, mass orbited: 80'115 kg, orbited payloads 42 
• Russia: 9 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 41'868 kg, orbited payloads 76
• ESA: 4 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 25'850 kg, orbited payloads 60 
• Japan: 3 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 27'850 kg, orbited payloads 3 
• Iran: 2 launches, 1 failures, mass orbited: 53 kg*, orbited payloads 1 
• Israel: 1 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 368 kg*, orbited payloads 1 
• North Korea: 0 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 0 kg, orbited payloads 0 
• South Korea: 0 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 0 kg, orbited payloads 0 
• India: 0 launches, 0 failures, mass orbited: 0 kg, orbited payloads 0 

* the total mass orbited by the two nations is given as 421 kg according to source

The Chinese space plane is rumored to be with 8'000 kg, nearly twice as massive as the U.S. X-37B counterpart.


*First orbital elements TLE published:* 

PRC TEST SPACECRAFT 
1 46389U 20063A 20248.95346054 -.00039056 00000-0 -23089-3 0 9993
2 46389 50.2086 62.8610 0011368 283.6895 218.8391 15.77007383 100
CZ-2F R/B 
1 46390U 20063B 20248.92816881 -.00000268 00000-0 24523-5 0 9990
2 46390 50.2071 62.9992 0015534 297.1332 62.8064 15.77404862 102
2020-063C 
1 46391U 20063C 20248.94453373 .00086197 00000-0 15081-2 0 9996
2 46391 49.9010 63.3579 0160900 147.4128 213.6694 15.36743364 96
2020-063D 
1 46392U 20063D 20248.94028023 .00417034 00000-0 58992-2 0 9993
2 46392 49.8709 63.3561 0117360 153.2384 207.4363 15.47058994 97




https://celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/tle-new.txt


​
*First orbital manoeuvre:* 





https://archive.is/fqPFl/e6885936b0edafcfd8f8b5cf60f64f0c72a49bcc.jpg ; https://archive.is/fqPFl/7c12ed9f60369a3932362d17fff7401452dee2e1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200905094351/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhHTuR1XsAArokS?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 1. Marginal evidence China's reusable test spacecraft made a small orbit lowering burn (about 1m/s) near 1345 UTC over the MidEast. Blue points: object A TLEs. Red: object B (rocket stage). 3:23 AM · Sep 5, 2020




















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Plague Inc: Evolved, Stalin V Martian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> Is the CZ-5 rocket for lunar sample return shipped out already.



林晓弈 

​今天 09:44 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑​今天上午九时许，远望21号、远望22号运载火箭运输船从江阴港出发前往天津港，随后将长征五号遥五运载火箭运往海南文昌，长征五号遥五运载火箭将于2020年11月24日发射我国首次月球采样返回任务即嫦娥五号月球探测器。我们的嫦娥五号来啦









。#微博公开课##航天那些事儿# 详见__航天爱好者网超话发射贴：_O_网页链接​
*Lin Xiaoyi
Today at 09:44 from the Space Enthusiast Network Super Talk Edited*

At 9 o’clock this morning, the Yuanwang 21 and Yuanwang 22 rockets carrier ship departed from Jiangyin Port to Tianjin Port, from there they will then transport the Long March 5-Y5 carrier rocket to Wenchang, Hainan. The Long March 5-Y5 will launch China's first lunar sample return mission - Chang'e-5 on November 24, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*我国可重复使用试验航天器成功着陆*

2020-09-06 10:48:24 来源： 新华网 

　　新华社酒泉9月6日电（李国利、赵金龙）我国在酒泉卫星发射中心成功发射的可重复使用航天器，在轨飞行2天后，于9月6日成功返回预定着陆场。

　　这次试验的圆满成功，标志着我国可重复使用航天器技术研究取得重要突破，后续可为和平利用太空提供更加便捷、廉价的往返方式。

China’s reusable spacecraft, which was launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center on Friday 4th September, successfully returned to its designated landing site on Sunday 6th September, marking a breakthrough in R&D for reusable spacecraft in the country. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20200906094629/http://www.xinhuanet.com/politics/2020-09/06/c_1126458421.htm


https://archive.is/ErqHR



*Last published orbital elements (TLE) before reentry:* 

PRC TEST SPACECRAFT 
1 46389U 20063A 20249.96810878 .00011375 00000-0 71862-4 0 9990
2 46389 50.2062 57.4741 0011757 288.4665 218.9978 15.77064658 266
CZ-2F R/B 
1 46390U 20063B 20249.81501367 .00012639 00000-0 77891-4 0 9998
2 46390 50.2044 58.2779 0015482 300.4688 59.4763 15.77433299 235
CZ-2F DEB 
1 46391U 20063C 20250.21083411 .00068392 00000-0 11956-2 0 9995
2 46391 49.9030 56.9723 0160555 152.6921 19.5500 15.36899228 283
CZ-2F DEB 
1 46392U 20063D 20249.84449116 .00086490 00000-0 12631-2 0 9991
2 46392 49.8674 58.7259 0117438 157.3850 203.2478 15.47189058 232
2020-063E 
1 46393U 20063E 20249.70250279 .00133473 00000-0 11375-2 0 9995
2 46393 50.4196 58.8933 0108905 209.4582 150.0141 15.61136787 42
2020-063F 
1 46394U 20063F 20249.70885857 .00107609 00000-0 12000-2 0 9990
2 46394 50.4615 58.8997 0115558 192.0341 167.7932 15.54069911 84




https://celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/tle-new.txt


​

Xinhua news agency reports Chinese reusable spacecraft has landed after two days in flight. No details on the landing time or landing site. 

Time of the story is 0248 UTC so that sets an upper bound to the landing time.

One possible ground track passes over the Taklamakan desert around 0155 UTC. Another one passes over Gansu at 0020 UTC

Ground track of Chinese reusable spacecraft passes over airbase near Lop Nor nuclear test site at Sep 6 0155 UTC, consistent with probable landing time.

(Yellow line is ground track, about 20 km NW of airbase at 89.3E 40.8N)

Here's a zoom out showing the final 2 orbits; note the placemark for the airbase at the NE end of the Taklamakan desert






https://archive.vn/uAvgx/589cb279f1e15eecb14600564570ba9499ec7047.jpg ; https://archive.vn/uAvgx/a22ce0990d0df07ffb914ccd479c3f67d9a0f63d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906...cn/large/4e14d97cly1gigz91ttsoj20v70i1gsb.jpg ; https://m.weibo.cn/status/4546185052296330? ; https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1302486141090885632 
▲ 1. #中国可重复使用试验航天器成功着陆# 最后降落地点应该就是这里 
Ground track of Chinese reusable spacecraft passes over airbase near Lop Nor nuclear test site at Sep 6 0155 UTC, consistent with probable landing time.





https://archive.vn/oDggJ/45128db5d259f8c30b77e92db293e28098392487.jpg ; https://archive.vn/oDggJ/17b79ff757a45a3730ffd2215bda091f6fa95b0c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906...cn/large/4e14d97cly1gigz9331e3j20u01rcn74.jpg ; https://m.weibo.cn/status/4546185052296330? ; https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1302486141090885632 
▲ 2. Ground track of Chinese reusable spacecraft passes over airbase near Lop Nor nuclear test site at Sep 6 0155 UTC, consistent with probable landing time.





https://archive.vn/90eDV/286fe5d29c97585624e67b58e639d8224d9ff47a.jpg ; https://archive.vn/90eDV/42a9beb13be8f06f0f42907f6805f76a7c0540a1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906...cn/large/4e14d97cly1gigz94b9zqj20u01rctgi.jpg ; https://m.weibo.cn/status/4546185052296330? ; https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1302486141090885632 
▲ 3. Ground track of Chinese reusable spacecraft passes over airbase near Lop Nor nuclear test site at Sep 6 0155 UTC, consistent with probable landing time.

*Speculation on the spacecraft*

Interestingly, the fairing seems to be of the same height and diameter as on previous flights.

Some would therefore bet more on a lifting body vehicle (Space Rider) than a space plane (type X-37b). Of course they could be wrong.

Why this? Because the X-37b, from the top of its 5'000 kg, has a wingspan of 4.2 meters, too large to fit under the fairing of a CZ-2F/T (3.80 meters). 

Especially since the Chinese vessel would weigh around 8'000 kg! The wings would therefore be far too large to fit under the fairing of CZ-2F/T.

So either the wings can be folded out, or it is a lifting body like the European IXV, without wings.

Or it uses a new fairing slightly larger than the 4.20 meter diameter of the CZ-2E.

Of course, this is only a guess, we have no information to date allowing us to decide for one or the other design.

Comparison by adding Tiangong-2's CZ-2F/T to the right. The fairings seem to be the same diameter. But the resolution is too poor to rule out a more than 4.2 meters one.

It appears that the spacecraft landed at the Lop Nor base, where the country's first nuclear bomb was detonated.

Note, however, that we do not know if the vessel has wheels, or if it landed like the IXV, with parachutes.






https://archive.vn/rHImC/f8e5f19e7f77a1a1b32c0e156017e4d158e95a20.jpg ; https://archive.vn/rHImC/c04e1bc8cd301fa8361fd42dd4ac40c39d46eab7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906100751/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhNJjx9WsAAxq7O?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 4. Screen capture from actual launch footage. 





https://archive.vn/9vuPK/0ced8a79622574576a1611a44cc314cebf0545fa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/9vuPK/253b39d54d3d77e48def914bd71b042fd00deafb/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906101250/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhNPrOWWsAENRQW?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 5. Left: CZ-2F/T with space plane; Rigth: CZ-2/T launched with Tiangong-2 





https://archive.vn/GSFbW/1b68d2e98d95997e6542abf3fb75bb37503829fc.jpg ; https://archive.vn/GSFbW/197dc5754f1f64d27489d1e1a2abca3e5ef07fd4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200906101656/https://i.imgur.com/y8RneOY.jpg ; http://yqfile.alicdn.com/44d49bb249d6165fe0c4d395741d262c4bb35b15.jpeg ; https://bbs.meyet.net/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3957646 ; 
▲ 6. Chinese forum's speculation.


*Conclusion*

By sending its first ever space plane into orbit, China has beaten the European's Space Rider with an initial scheduled maiden flight no earlier than 2022.

Following China's first indigenous manned spacecraft Shenzhou-1, first indigenous astronaut Yang Liwei, first and secong space station Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2, first lunar lander Chang'e 3, first far side lunar lander Chang'e 4, first Mars Lander Tianwen-1, first reusable next generation 7 seaters spacecraft Yuanzhou-1, the space plane's launch completes two exceptional decades for the Chinese space industry, cementing further its world's second place as a space power, far ahead of Europe.

















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Plague Inc: Evolved, Stalin V Martian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Chinese Shenglong (神龙: Divine Dragon) spaceplane*

From new data it is confirmed that the mysterious reusable Chinese spacecraft shares even more similarities with the U.S. Boeing X-37B. Although 60% more massive at 8'000 kg vs 5'000 kg.

Indeed the latest orbital elements show that a new object (ID# 2020-063G, Norad# 46395) has been catalogued, in a 332 x 348 km orbit. 

Analysis suggests it was ejected from China's experimental spacecraft near 22:25 UT on the 5th, about two revolutions before landing.

This is similar to the X-37B OTV-6's service module attached to the aft end of the spaceplane, providing additional capacity for experiments and payloads. 

*Last published orbital elements (TLE) after reentry:* 

CZ-2F R/B 
1 46390U 20063B 20250.76519084 .00013272 00000-0 81495-4 0 9998
2 46390 50.2061 53.2138 0015400 305.5506 54.4044 15.77460237 399
CZ-2F DEB Engine cover 
1 46391U 20063C 20250.76502335 .00065164 00000-0 11369-2 0 9998
2 46391 49.9021 54.1742 0160544 155.1031 205.7771 15.36969468 375
CZ-2F DEB Engine cover 
1 46392U 20063D 20250.74860633 .00083584 00000-0 12166-2 0 9997
2 46392 49.8678 54.0893 0117031 161.2419 199.2996 15.47335412 374
CZ-2F DEB Engine cover 
1 46393U 20063E 20250.72652011 .00143410 00000-0 12072-2 0 9996
2 46393 50.4200 53.5919 0108520 213.7168 145.6812 15.61436414 208
CZ-2F DEB Engine cover 
1 46394U 20063F 20250.73757445 .00103159 00000-0 11430-2 0 9998
2 46394 50.4625 53.6396 0115273 196.3346 163.4069 15.54276076 241
2020-063G 
1 46395U 20063G 20251.14625497 .00008300 00000-0 54334-4 0 9990
2 46395 50.2070 51.2127 0011897 301.8453 58.1368 15.76722921 453




https://celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/tle-new.txt


​
In addition, the Chinese Lop Nor runways are similar in lenght and orientation to those used by the X-37B at Vandenberg and Edwards Air Force Base, both of 5 km long, with extension to 8 km long.





https://archive.is/aMPjP/252c4064d4717d10308b4d4086f839a372d3afa0.jpg ; https://archive.is/aMPjP/4a14f05b707e4ce7f60ac26912e15dfd6cbcabb7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200907124040/https://i.imgur.com/oCBsMlW.jpg
▲ 1. Chinese Lop Nor runways compared to Edwards Air Force Base. 

*Milestone of the 神龙 Shenglong spaceplane *

This indicates that the mysterious reusable Chinese spacecraft looks like an uprated X-37B spaceplane.

• First drop test flight : 11 December 2007 
• First suborbital flight : 8 January 2011 
• First orbital flight : 4 September 2020

Moreover, according to some Chinese space forums, it is expected that future tests will include the spaceplane being launch on top of a larger aircraft acting as a carrier aircraft, but excluding the AN-224.

















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Plague Inc: Evolved, Stalin V Martian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302917319702835201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Nation Planning Scientific Station on the Moon*
Editor: LIU Jia | Sep 09, 2020

China plans to establish a scientific station on the moon and has started preparatory research, according to a key figure in the country's lunar exploration program.

"The next steps in our lunar exploration endeavor will be challenging and demanding as we aim to set up a scientific outpost on the moon's south pole. In the near future, we will also send our astronauts to land on the moon," said Wu Weiren, chief designer of China's lunar exploration program and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

He is now working on the planning and feasibility research on the proposed station and the lunar program's fourth step.

The scientist made the remarks at a ceremony on Tuesday at the China National Space Administration that announced the naming of an asteroid after him.

The asteroid was discovered in August 2007 by researchers at the Xuyi Station in Jiangsu province's Xuyi county, which belongs to the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Purple Mountain Observatory in Nanjing.

The move was approved by the International Astronomical Union in June to honor his significant contribution to China's lunar and deep-space exploration programs.

In China's most recent lunar mission, the Chang'e 4 robotic probe, which consists of an unmovable lander and a rover named Yutu 2, was lifted atop a Long March 3B carrier rocket in December 2018 at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province, marking the country's fourth lunar exploration and the world's first expedition to the far side of the moon, which never faces Earth.

The probe made a soft landing on the far side on Jan 3, 2019, and then released Yutu 2 to roam and survey the landing site in the South Pole-Aitken basin, the largest and deepest known basin in the solar system.

So far, the lander and rover have operated for more than 610 days. As the world's longest operational lunar rover, Yutu 2 has traveled about 520 meters on the lunar soil, according to the space administration.

The Chang'e 4 mission has produced a great deal of scientific results that have helped scientists around the globe deepen their knowledge and understanding about the silver sphere.

It has revealed the history of impact incidents on the moon's far side, especially the South Pole-Aitken basin, and found crucial evidence to support the formation and evolution models of the lunar soil, said Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. (China Daily)


Nation Planning Scientific Station on the Moon----Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Chinese Shenglong (神龙: Divine Dragon) Spaceplane Imaged On Lop Nor PLAAFB Runway*

September 9, 2020 at 2:48 PM ET 

A commercial satellite photo may reveal a new Chinese space plane just moments after it landed at a remote site on the western side of China.

The photo, which is too low resolution to be conclusive, was snapped by the San Francisco-based company Planet. It shows what could be the classified Chinese spacecraft on a long runway, along with several support vehicles lined up nearby.

Official statements by China's official Xinhua news agency said only that a Long March 2F rocket had carried a "reusable experimental spacecraft" into orbit and that the launch and landing were successful. The landing took place on Sept. 6 at almost the exact time the photo was snapped by the passing satellite.










New Chinese Space Plane Landed At Mysterious Air Base, Evidence Suggests


The mission took place this past weekend, shrouded in secrecy, but some clues are emerging about what China sent into space, and why.




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/9EbRY







https://archive.is/e3vFg/903be2df143cec4500606fbb61d87bda8d9a56fb.jpg ; https://archive.is/e3vFg/f3eb5129e3a2e3031b667b686cfad96f67d09ce8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200909224833/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhfwwQ2XgAAXZIA?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200909...nded-at-mysterious-air-base-evidence-suggests ; https://archive.vn/9EbRY 
▲ 1. A photo snapped by a passing commercial satellite shows objects on the airstrip at 10:11 a.m. local time on Sept. 6, just minutes after a scheduled landing would have occurred.

Finally, the same source hints at the most likely use for this new PLA Space Force's asset, as revealed in the groundbreaking 2017 movie Salyut-7.

The U.S. space shuttle program being a space Trojan Horse, as 'civilian' as a smokescreen can be, to steal Soviet space assets.

And as a remake of the Project Azorian, a clumsy U.S. Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) project to recover the sunken Soviet submarine K-129 from the Pacific Ocean floor in 1974 with all the R-21 nuclear missile and cryptological documents and equipment, under the cover of mining the sea floor for manganese nodules using the purpose-built ship Hughes Glomar Explorer.

Today's billionaire Elon Musk is replacing the then American business magnate Howard Hughes to field ever more Trojan Horses, this time the 1980s Star Wars renamed Starlink, with the use of Falcon-9 rockets replacing the ship Hughes Glomar Explorer!


A central part of the film's plot is the idea that NASA was conducting a mission to recover the disabled Salyut 7 to steal Soviet secrets with Space Shuttle Challenger, returning the station to Earth inside the shuttle's cargo bay. The film ends with a fictitious scene showing Challenger rendezvousing with the Salyut 7 station, and the astronauts onboard saluting the cosmonauts on Salyut 7 who were on an emergency EVA to fix the station's solar sensor. This plot possible originates in a similar theory set forth by The Battle for Salyut: A Space Detective a Russian documentary which was created by a media branch of Roskosmos. Jean-Loup Chrétien who flew on both Franco-Soviet and then later Franco-American space missions, serves as the inspiration for the French astronaut sent on the American mission to recover Salyut 7 in the film. Jean-Loup was indeed on the backup crew of the STS-51-G flight of Space Shuttle Discovery that was launched 11 days after the start of Soyuz T-13 on June 17, 1985.










Salyut 7 (film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




​




https://archive.vn/9eKs5/9cd052595d6fec5b09b4e6b858e5a59ae3fdc26c.webp ; https://archive.vn/9eKs5/73db5fbd8e045171d188f414374cd0f21c5a209b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200909...anio.com/view/photo/l/public/p2506847184.webp ; https://movie.douban.com/subject/27073291/ ; https://movie.douban.com/subject/27073291/all_photos
▲ 2. The most likely use for this new PLA Space Force's asset, as revealed in the ground breaking 2017 movie Salyut-7.

Only this time, unlike the Soviet Red Army, the PLA is ready to counter the U.S. reckless move! Do not even think about stealing Chinese space assets or face the consequences!


















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Strongest Magnetic Field in Universe Directly Detected by Insight-HXMT----Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Editor: LIU Jia | Sep 09, 2020

The Insight-HXMT team has performed extensive observations of the accreting X-ray pulsar GRO J1008-57 and has discovered a magnetic field of ~1 billion Tesla on the surface of the neutron star. This is so far the strongest magnetic field conclusively detected in the universe. This work, published in _The Astrophysical Journal Letters_, was primarily conducted by scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Eberhard Karls University of Tübingen, Germany.

Scientists studied the X-ray pulsar GRO J1008-57 detected by Insight-HXMT during its outburst in August 2017. They discovered for the first time a cyclotron resonant scattering feature (CRSF) at 90 keV at a significance level of > 20σ. (Note that the scientific community confirms a new scientific discovery when its significance level is larger than 5σ.) According to theoretical calculations, the magnetic field that corresponds to this CRSF is up to one billion Tesla, which is tens of millions of times stronger than what can be generated in Earth laboratories.

Insight-HXMT is the first Chinese X-ray astronomical satellite. It comprises scientific payloads including a high-energy telescope, a medium-energy telescope, a low-energy telescope, and a space environment monitor. Compared with other X-ray satellites, Insight-HXMT has outstanding advantages in the detection of cyclotron lines (especially at high energies) due to its broadband (1-250keV) spectral coverage, large effective area at high energies, high time resolution, low dead time and negligible pile-up effects for bright sources.

Neutron stars have the strongest magnetic fields in the universe. Neutron star X-ray binaries are systems consisting of a neutron star and a normal stellar companion. The neutron star accretes matter and forms a surrounding accretion disk. If the magnetic field is strong, the accreted matter is channeled by magnetic lines onto the surface of the neutron star, resulting in X-ray radiations.

As a result, these sources are also called "pulsars." Previous studies have shown that a peculiar absorption feature (known as a "cyclotron resonant scattering feature") can sometimes be found in the spectrum of X-ray pulsars. Scientists believe this is caused by transitions between the discrete Landau levels of electronic motion perpendicular to the magnetic field. Such a scattering feature acts as a direct probe to the magnetic field near the neutron star's surface.

Insight-HXMT was proposed by IHEP in 1993 and was successfully launched in June 2017. IHEP is responsible for scientific payloads, ground segments and scientific research involving this satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*CZ-2F/SL (Shenlong, 神龙: Divine Dragon) Payload Fairing *

Official image confirms my previous assessment on a possible use of a new larger payload fairing.

Instead of the 3.80 meter diameter fairing used on previous CZ-2F/T for launching the Tiangong series space stations, and the 4.2 meter of the CZ-2E launcher, the new CZ-2F/SL launcher shows an increased fairing's diameter.

Photogrammetric analysis of the newly released picture reveal a diameter even larger of 4.4 meters diameter.





https://archive.is/x568C/1bf4b491236957133e9c551f5fd0eb3c8a6f5f02.jpg ; https://archive.is/x568C/ba1a800003f84bdff60a7ed08a6d59913668994b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200910134826/https://i.imgur.com/plTS1uD.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200910...8025/n2641611/n4518442/c15488225/content.html ; https://archive.vn/reGVK 
▲ 1. CZ-2F/SL rocket using a new payload fairing of 4.4 m diameter.

This probably indicates that a winged space plane such as Shenlong was inside the payload fairing, the U.S. X-37B having a wingspan of about 4.5 meters.





https://archive.is/u4cO0/9116a9eb0d4112ad2537118e50d2682d9f512c23.jpg ; https://archive.is/u4cO0/1ee635810c080a2d5f0eaf0400c1a688d7271382/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200910225107/https://i.imgur.com/iCdIZhq.jpg 
▲ 2. CZ-2F space launchers family.


















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*CZ-2F/T3 (Shenlong, 神龙: Divine Dragon) Commemorative Envelope *

The China Aerospace Philatelic Association has printed a commemorative envelope featuring the Long March 2F/T3 rocket, that launched the Shenlong reusable experimental spacecraft.





https://archive.is/EF0FE/7034c0629481abbba0b41975492b231862986e93.jpg ; https://archive.is/EF0FE/887468918c628cfecfaf59dabed42222f0864af0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200913161004/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EhhZkEmWsAUkAJn?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 1. Commemorative envelope featuring the Long March 2F/T3 rocket.

*Radio Transmission From Object [2020-063G]*

But before landing, on September 5 at about 22:25 UTC, a new object separated from the China Experimental Spacecraft. It was catalogued number 46395 (2020-063G) by the North American Aerospace Command. Experts speculated that this could be a spaceship's orbital compartment or a solar array. 

Some radio amateur started searching for signals from this unit on all possible radio ranges. 

And now, after 7 days, the automatic signal search system (during the processing of 4 TB of data) gave a notification about the detection of two unidentified signals emanating from a released object in two different orbits pass.

On September 14, 2020, by starting to check this notification it was found that the new cataloged object was transmitting at 2280.000 MHz and 4000 kHz channel. The signal is stable enough, although sometimes intermittently. 

From this we can conclude that the object may have a stabilization system, which is inherent in the spacecraft. Further observations will show this.





https://archive.is/RNTbE/773a0ad413f1e915567c9046f3129098cab9ca9f.png ; https://archive.is/RNTbE/a42ae54c6fca100f43bad3d8d071cf2de965ec4b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200914152651/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eh3IYAmX0AMFgPI?format=png&name=900x900 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200914...eskogo-apparata-kitaya-yavlyaetsya-sputnikom/ ; https://archive.vn/bjJkt 
▲ 2. Radio Transmissions From Object [2020-063G]. 





https://archive.vn/XK8bs/ee9fbd1174e84046affc6666d033e06d3608362f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/XK8bs/566d91968cac3e97e200acddde5190e433e78801/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200914152741/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eh3I2IIXgAEY3JI?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 3. Artistic rendering of Shenlong in LEO.



















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Shenlong (神龙: Divine Dragon) Released A Satellite Into LEO 可重复使用航天器释放卫星 *


It is confirmed that before landing, on September 5 at about 22:25 UTC, a new object separated from the China Experimental Spacecraft. It was catalogued number 46395 (2020-063G) by the North American Aerospace Command. Experts speculated that this could be a spaceship's orbital compartment or a solar array. 

According to this Chinese video from a TV program, it was indeed a satellite, while citing the same foreign website (美国空间新闻网站) as the source.

Thus achieving three main goals of the spaceplane's mission:

• Reusable spaceplane tested in orbit for 2 days
• Release of a satellite in orbit
• Reusable spaceplane landing on a runway

According to the same document 'Space delivery systems 2017-2045 Roadmap', released on November 2017:

• Reusable spaceplane first orbital test by 2020
• Reusable suborbital carrier aircraft to be tested by 2025
• Reusable carrier rocket to be tested by 2035

Meaning that there are two combinations of carrier for this spaceplane: winged horizontal take off and vertical rocket launched. 

一次发射完成三大任务！国产新型航天器疑在轨释放卫星，成功着陆
2020-09-14 03:59:23


https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Yp4y1e7Mu







https://archive.is/9qXLw/ac4024b7f430444a05058c09ee1a2785b3992017/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200915...020/0915/402c7695p00qgovpt00ekd000lu00ffp.png ; http://dingyue.ws.126.net/2020/0915/402c7695p00qgovpt00ekd000lu00ffp.png ; https://bbs.meyet.net/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3958572 
▲ 1. Shenlong (神龙: Divine Dragon) Released A Satellite Into LEO 可重复使用航天器释放卫星 



















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306811738835230727Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China plans to develop a super heavy-lift launch vehicle for its future manned lunar landing project. Its launch capability is expected to reach 70 ton to the Low Earth Orbit: Zhou Yanfei, deputy chief designer of China Manned Space projects. (Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT)




12:26 PM · Sep 18, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Heat-resistant materials, power integration design among China’s astronomical research focuses*
By Deng Xiaoci in Fuzhou Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/18 13:00:17



Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Study into heat-resistant materials for reusable aerospace vehicles and horizontal take-off and landing vehicle’s integration design with hybrid power have been named in the Top 10 “hot spot scientific issues and technical puzzles” for 2020 in the astronomical domain, coming only a few days after the safe return of China's new homegrown reusable spacecraft in early September, the Global Times learned on Friday at the China Space Conference.

The list of China’s scientific study directions was released on Friday at the event held in Fuzhou, East China’s Fujian Province by Wang Wei, an academician with the China Academy of Sciences and director of the research and department with China’s state-owned aerospace giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Cooperation.



Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Heat resistant materials are a decisive factor in determining the capability and life expediency of a reusable aerospace vehicle, according to Wang, who stressed that breakthroughs on such materials would provide the foundation for the advancement, reliability and cost-friendliness of future aerospace vehicles.



Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

Level take-off and landing vehicles are expected to be a low-cost, highly capable and highly reliable transport solution for return trips to space. Studying the design for power integration with such vehicles is key to supporting the future development and application of the space-Earth shuttle system, which is expected to significantly enhance China’s capability to freely enter and exit from space.

China launched a reusable spacecraft on September 4 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center using a Long March-2F launch vehicle. After two days of orbital flight, the vehicle made a safe landing on the designated site on September 6. However, no details on the spacecraft’s measurements – not even its name – have been made public so far.

Despite keeping a low profile, news of the reusable spacecraft gained a great deal of attention and led to speculation, with many, such as space.com, the New York-based source of space news, believing that the flight mission was related to China's space plane project.

Many foreign reports and Chinese netizens have been drawing comparisons between the unnamed vehicle – if it is a fixed wing space plane – and the X-37B space plane owned by the US Air Force.

Nuclear power spacecraft and engineering applications are also among the top topics, aiming to ease human exploration across the solar system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306866967584727040Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China plans to build an unmanned research base at the moon's South Pole in collaboration with Russian and European space agencies as well as the countries and regions along the Belt and Road routes and BRICS countries: Yu

Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China will launch Chang'e-5 – the country's robotic "collect and return" lunar exploration mission – before the end of 2020: Yu Dengyun, deputy chief architect of China's lunar missions.








4:05 PM · Sep 18, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118903313968390144
> 
> Andrew Jones@AJ_FI
> 
> A CNSA announcement today makes clear that China has approved a very ambitious asteroid/comet mission. It will collect samples from near-Earth asteroid 2016 HO3 & deliver them to Earth then head to main belt comet 133P via Mars flyby. That profile calls for launch in 2022.
> 
> 11:45 PM - Apr 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307145391335383040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China's New Manned Space Launchers*

Disclosed at the 18 September 2020 Fuzhou China Space Conference.

2 type of space planes, 3 type of manned space rockets.





https://archive.vn/iWWx6/d3cfd86e3776ec1e4d70435bd5b661248b2ff478.jpg ; https://archive.vn/iWWx6/a02d7911359441616bfe9ae8b28b24b64250b12d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025112/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiMDxGVWsAEqk1n?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306896780634750978/photo/1 
▲ 1. New 7 seaters Yuanzhou manned spacecraft with the addition of several ejection motors and 4 airfins, improved design compared to the previous reentry model flown and returned on May 2020. 





https://archive.vn/cofpA/1a40b23e775825f07ed627dfe9385a39175fca8b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/cofpA/c2589c0ac23cff5a04f18d6c9d8360ecbfdf852a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025144/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiMCkqIWAAAaQ8u?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306896767871594498/photo/1 
▲ 2. The new manned launcher associated with the 7 seaters Yuanzhou spacecraft, in the beyond CSS orbit configuration, made of 3 first stages core boosters powered each by 7 Kerolox YF-100K engines. CZ-9 is confirmed to NOT be a manned launcher.





https://archive.vn/3KefG/cfc3c05df5ce863a8b25506e25be2e6760ffae3b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/3KefG/9f4fdd9dddc03a1b71f580a3d36b8fad729cff47/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025218/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiMGLS-WsAEppSS?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306896794090115073/photo/1 
▲ 3. Roadmap of China's manned space launcher 2017-2045. By 2045 fully reusable up to 100 times, 99.5% reliable, 12 hours between each flight, vertical take off, horizontal landing. 





https://archive.vn/oUbxU/060fbf8e8510eaa61c6df1eedcd90e9be4007c09.jpg ; https://archive.vn/oUbxU/fc9bbdc899ed3f076d02cba6f1dbdff230fcab93/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025249/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiGT63DWkAE06W8?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306488013543944193/photo/1 
▲ 4. The new manned launcher associated with the 7 seaters Yuanzhou spacecraft, in the CSS orbit configuration made of one first stage core booster, and in the beyond CSS orbit configuration, made of 3 first stages core boosters powered each by 7 Kerolox YF-100K engines. 





https://archive.vn/4uab1/360d0acc9cdbb487c282ee505c1e836bd9db9993.jpg ; https://archive.vn/4uab1/0bbd5352bb536f70b51f7e5e35b00cd4c99b53fd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025332/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiGT63JWoAMGjyZ?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306488013543944193/photo/2 
▲ 5. The new manned launcher associated with the 7 seaters Yuanzhou spacecraft, in the CSS orbit configuration made of one first stage core booster, and in the beyond CSS orbit configuration, made of 3 first stages core boosters powered each by 7 Kerolox YF-100K engines. 





https://archive.vn/mv8sa/08e0db9b6658b154ed20f20fee8add0a010a45fa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/mv8sa/cd83768c2846fcade65eed147decc999cbfe5657/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200919025419/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiGT63qXcAARMsn?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1306488013543944193/photo/3 
▲ 6. China's third new manned space launcher, made of 5 core boosters, each powered by 4 engines. Core booster diameter is 3.8 meter.


















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Insight-HXMT Discovers Closest High-speed Jet to Black Hole----Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Editor: LIU Jia | Sep 22, 2020

Insight-HXMT, China's first space X-ray astronomical satellite, has discovered a low-frequency quasi-periodic oscillation (QPO) above 200 kiloelectron volts (keV) in a black hole binary, making it the highest energy low-frequency QPO ever found. The scientists also found that the QPO originated from the precession of a relativistic jet (high-speed outward-moving plasma stream) near the event horizon of the black hole. These discoveries have important implications for resolving the long-running debate about the physical origin of low-frequency QPOs.

This work, published online in _Nature Astronomy_ on Sept. 21, was primarily conducted by scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the University of Southampton (United Kingdom), Eberhard Karls University of Tübingen (Germany), and the Shanghai Astronomical Observatory of CAS.

Low-frequency QPOs, discovered in the 1980s, are a common observational timing feature in transient black hole binaries. They are quasi-periodic, but not precisely periodic, modulations in light curves. For more than 30 years, the origin of low-frequency QPOs was not understood. The two most popular models explaining their origin are: 1) the oscillations are caused by the instability of the accretion disk when matter rotates around and finally falls into the black hole; and 2) the quasi-periodic X-ray modulations are produced by the oscillation or precession of the coronal X-ray emitting region close to the black hole.

Before the era of Insight-HXMT, X-ray satellites could only detect and study low-frequency QPOs below 30 keV; thus, it was difficult to test these models. Insight-HXMT, in contrast, has a wide effective energy range of 1-250 keV and has the largest effective area above 30 keV. Therefore, after Insight-HXMT was launched, scientists expected it would detect rich low-frequency QPOs above 30 keV, and thus be able to fully test previous models.

The new black hole X-ray binary MAXI J1820+070, consisting of a black hole of several solar masses and a companion star, started to undergo an outburst on March 11, 2018. It has been one of the brightest X-ray sources in the sky for a long time. Insight-HXMT quickly responded and performed high-cadence pointing observations on this source for several months, accumulating a huge amount of observational data.

Based on these data, the scientists found that the low-frequency QPO of MAXI J1820+070 appeared in a wide energy range and its maximum detection energy exceeded 200 keV, which is almost an order of magnitude higher than previous QPOs observed by other telescopes, indicating that the QPO could not come from the thermal radiation region of the accretion disk. Further studies revealed that the frequency and variability amplitude of the QPO are energy independent and the high-energy QPO precedes the low-energy one.

These results unambiguously conflicted with most currently existing models. Therefore, the scientists proposed that the low-frequency QPO was produced by the precession of a jet near the black hole's event horizon; the precession was probably caused by the frame-dragging effect of general relativity, generated by the rotation of the black hole.

Jets are high-speed matter streams moving at close to the speed of light. Plenty of jets have been observed in black hole binaries and distant quasars hosting supermassive black holes (i.e., those of millions to tens of billions of solar masses) in the radio, optical and X-ray bands. Jets are an important observational characteristic of black hole systems, and are the main means by which black holes influence the surrounding environment via feedback when swallowing nearby matter.

However, these jets are far from black holes. They are usually located at a distance of more than a million times the black hole’s event horizon. At such a long distance, the black hole’s gravitational force actually has no effect. Therefore, it is unclear where these jets are generated, how far they are from the black holes, how they can escape from the strong gravitational field of the black holes and how they are accelerated to a speed close to the speed of light.

Insight-HXMT's discovery is particularly important because it’s the first time a jet has been found only hundreds of kilometers away from a black hole (i.e., several times the black hole’s event horizon). As the closest relativistic jet observed in a black hole so far, the finding is of great significance for studying the relativistic effects, dynamical processes and radiation mechanisms.

The Institute of High Energy Physics proposed the Insight-HXMT satellite project and leads the development of its payloads, ground application system and scientific research. The China Academy of Space Technology, Tsinghua University, the National Space Science Center of CAS and Beijing Normal University have also participated in the project and have made important contributions.





Insight-HXMT discovers QPO generated in the closest jet to the black hole (Image by IHEP)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 林晓弈
> 
> ​今天 09:44 来自 航天爱好者网超话 已编辑​今天上午九时许，远望21号、远望22号运载火箭运输船从江阴港出发前往天津港，随后将长征五号遥五运载火箭运往海南文昌，长征五号遥五运载火箭将于2020年11月24日发射我国首次月球采样返回任务即嫦娥五号月球探测器。我们的嫦娥五号来啦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。#微博公开课##航天那些事儿# 详见__航天爱好者网超话发射贴：_O_网页链接​
> *Lin Xiaoyi
> Today at 09:44 from the Space Enthusiast Network Super Talk Edited*
> 
> At 9 o’clock this morning, the Yuanwang 21 and Yuanwang 22 rockets carrier ship departed from Jiangyin Port to Tianjin Port, from there they will then transport the Long March 5-Y5 carrier rocket to Wenchang, Hainan. The Long March 5-Y5 will launch China's first lunar sample return mission - Chang'e-5 on November 24, 2020.
> 
> View attachment 667071
> 
> View attachment 667072
> 
> View attachment 667073​



China航天​今天 16:33 已编辑​#嫦娥五号# 长征五号遥5火箭已从清澜港运往文昌航天发射场 ，火箭抵达发射场后按计划进行发射前各项测试准备工作。长征五号遥5火箭计划11月24日择机发射嫦娥五号探测器！ _L_China航天的微博视频​
*China Aerospace
60 minutes ago edited*

#嫦娥五号# The Long March 5Y5 rocket has been transported from Hainan's Qinglan Port to Wenchang Space Launch Site. After the rocket arrives at the launch site, various pre-launch test preparations will be carried out as planned. The Long March 5Y5 rocket is set to launch the Chang'e 5 probe on November 24th! 

Video link -> China航天的微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314503369554157568Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China is building a rocket testing and assembling base in Haiyang, East China's Shandong Province, where 20 solid-fuel launch vehicles will be assembled every year after its completion.




5:50 PM · Oct 9, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315819544884252674

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration*
> 
> 
> Moon
> 
> 2007: Chang'e-1 Orbiter
> 2010: Chang'e-2 Orbiter
> 2013: Chang'e-3 Softlanding, Rover
> 2018: Chang'e-4 Lander and Rover, Exploration of Far side of the Moon
> 2019: Chang'e-5 Return sample (in Oceanus Procellarum and collect 2 kilograms of regolith)
> 2024: Chang'e-6 Return sample (Exploration of South Pole of the Moon?)
> 
> Mars
> 
> 2011: Yinghuo-1 Mars orbiter (failed)
> 2020: Orbiter (1 Martian Year), landing, cruising (90 Martian days for Rover)
> 2028: Sample Return (3 years mission)
> 
> Asteroids
> 
> 2012: Chang'e-2 flyby of asteroid 4179 Toutatis
> 2024: Flying by, touch down or sample return; 2-3 asteroids explorations in one mission
> 
> Jupiter
> 
> 2030: Orbiter launch
> 
> Arrival at Jupiter and its satellites by 2036
> 
> Saturn
> 
> Arrival at Saturn by 2045
> 
> Uranus
> 
> Arrival at Uranus by 2048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Outer Space Science, Technology and Explorations: News & Updates
> 
> 
> China launches Yaogan 31 satellites into orbit 2018-04-10 14:10 chinadaily.com.cn/Xinhua Editor: Mo Hong'e A Long March 4C carrier rocket blasts off at 12:25 pm at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest, April 10, 2018. (Photo/China Aerospace...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



*__________________________* 

*Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Solar System Boundary Mission*


*Introduction*

The three key directions of China's deep space exploration are by chronological and difficulty level order: the Earth's suburb with the Moon, the interplanetary neighborhood with Mars, the remote part of the interplanetary regions with the giant planets Jupiter, Saturn and Uranus. 

And finally, the next frontier, uncharted Terra Incognita boundaries of our Solar System, bordering the next neighboring stellar systems, door to the interstellar space. 

As far as we know this ultimate phase has no official name to date. 

Therefore, Galactic Penguin names the first of the planned Interstellar Heliosphere Probes, after a famous Chinese ancient voyager and Admiral: *"KOXINGA-1" (太阳系边际探测器“英雄郑成功一号”).*





http://archive.vn/Qfpkm/ee5e28fe33e5163e01f08fb4a19e2b07ff9e78ee.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Qfpkm/20d856a958775ce1d1725578b9208ca7fae32167/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200807.../2014/02/6c6b54a79635386c63762616598a6112.jpg 
▲ 1. Admiral 'KOXINGA' Zheng Chengong's (郑成功) statue honored in Japan.

Full video 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） Hero Zheng Chengong (2002)





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocs0dCD7BK0 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001）. Posted Aug 25, 2017

As a legacy to Admiral 'KOXINGA' Zheng Chengong's acts of conspicuous gallantry in the presence of the European enemy land-grabbers and squatters, whether on land or at sea, his immortal feats would inspire and give courage four centuries later, to a full son of the Empire Of Japan's, Marshal-Admiral Togo Heihachiro, to repel the Northern Russian invaders who had illegally de facto seized Manchuria from the Qing Empire under the pretence of anti-Boxer-Rebellion intervention, in the epochal Battle of Tsushima in May 1905.

*__________________________* 

*Interstellar Heliosphere Probe's Design*

For a mission that will see two probes sent in two opposite directions to reach the Interstellar space, the duration will exceed several decades to last over a century!

No power plant other than nuclear can be envisaged: a 10kW fast reactor thermoelectric generator.

To keep the radiation level below the critical threshold level, the reactor section will be separated by a lengthy boom from the sensitive electronic compartments of the probe.

Turned toward the Earth, ion thrusters will be fixed to the same section, together with the oversized deployable communication radio antenna.





https://archive.vn/K9UA0/4c2b4b64c9dbb7cb9d2039dd49ffc15acc9d66e0.jpg ; https://archive.vn/K9UA0/1c3ad7b3ef8ad3e6aa42ce779a8897217dcb1fb2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201013230402/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkOuSeUXcAYeM8f?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 1. Admiral KOXINGA-1 Interstellar Heliosphere Probe.





https://archive.vn/W593I/c0aba09d20ae7a6351dc9891586198c4f912fcec.jpg ; https://archive.vn/W593I/cec2e2bb000acf920241e1d8537ded7c6a54fab6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201013230338/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkOuSeFWoAEBjzb?format=jpg&name=medium 
▲ 2. The three key directions of China's deep space exploration. 





https://archive.vn/dWZvx/088d33a1d9b92e213d006d2b863b9a85c6aebba2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/dWZvx/9a2faabf866d9f6f2ae5d266e4056450ab65bfca/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201013225117/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkOuSeFX0AAf5dP?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 3. 10kW fast reactor thermoelectric generator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*State-owned space giant prepares for giant step in space*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-10-19 15:38



The sixth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum opens in Wuhan, capital of Hubei's province, on Oct 19, 2020. [Photo by Zhao Lei/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a State-owned space conglomerate, has made many strides in its commercial space businesses, according to a company executive.

Fu Zhimin, chief technical officer at CASIC, said at the opening ceremony of the sixth China International Commercial Aerospace Forum, which opened in Hubei's provincial capital of Wuhan on Monday morning, that his company has made many achievements in carrier rocket and satellite industries.

The State-owned giant has launched 11 Kuaizhou-series solid-propellant carrier rockets: two Kuaizhou 1s and nine Kuaizhou 1As, becoming a competitive player in the domestic space launch arena, he said.

It is now working on the development of what designers expect to be the most powerful solid-propellant rocket in China.

Once in service, the 25-meter Kuaizhou 11 will boast a liftoff weight of 78 metric tons and will be able to place a 1-ton payload into a sun-synchronous orbit at an altitude of 700 kilometer.

CASIC began to develop the Kuaizhou series in 2009 as a low-cost, quick-response product for the commercial space market. Kuaizhou is the largest solid-propellant rocket family in China, as opposed to the Long March series that mainly relies on liquid fuel.

In the satellite industry, CASIC's Hongyun system, China's first low-orbit broadband communications experimental system, has completed hundreds of in-orbit tests and produced a large quantity of data, laying a solid foundation for the construction of a space-based internet, Fu said.

Hongyun, currently consisting of a satellite and ground facilities, has effectively proven the technological feasibility of a low-orbit, satellite-enabled internet system. The company intends to place more than 150 Hongyun satellites into orbit about 1,000 kilometers above Earth by around 2023.

Once in full service, the system will allow online browsing, video display and instant messaging service in remote regions now having difficulties doing these things, he said.

Another major space-based asset of CASIC, Xingyun is China's first and only space-based internet of things network and now has two satellites. CASIC aims to deploy 12 Xingyun 2-series satellites in 2021 to join the first two such spacecraft and then establish a small system for trial run.

Fu said that in CASIC's plan, the Xingyun network will have about 80 low-orbiting, narrowband communications satellites upon its completion around 2023 and will provide global coverage to users by that time.

Once the network becomes fully operational, it will offer users round-the-clock access to the internet of things, which is defined as a network of almost all physical items, bringing numerous advantages to users ranging from better control of their devices and higher operational efficiency to optimized utilization of resources, the executive noted.

More than 200 government officials, company representatives and researchers took part in the forum's opening ceremony. Scientists, businesspeople and observers from China and nine foreign nations are expected to partake in several online themed discussions on Monday and Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322448024354914305Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

The vessel Xu Yang 16, which has transported Long March 7 launcher components, has recently travelled from Tianjin to Qinglan port, Hainan. It likely transported the first Long March 8, ready for delivery to Wenchang and launch in late December. https://marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:562848/zoom:10

3:59 PM · Oct 31, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 4-NOV-2020
*FAST helps reveal the origin of fast radio bursts | EurekAlert! Science News*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​Left: Time stamp of multi-band observations of SGR J1935+2154. Right: The detection threshold of FAST.
*CREDIT: *NAOC

Researchers from Beijing Normal University, Peking University and National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (NAOC) found that there is weak correlation between fast radio bursts(FRBs) and soft gamma-ray repeater J1935+2145(SGRs). The study was published in _Nature_ on Nov. 4.

The detection of FRB 200428 associated with the galactic magnetar SGR J1935+2154 provides crucial clues to the generation of FRBs.

They used the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST) to conduct multi-band joint observations of the Milky Way magnetar SGR J1935+2145.

In April, Dr. LIN Lin from Beijing Normal University, first author of the study, proposed monitoring SGR J1935+2154, a soft gamma-ray repeater showing FRB like pulses, to explore the origin of FRBs. FAST detected no pulse during the campaign, particularly around the arrival time of 29 high-energy bursts.

Combined with CHIME and STARE-2 detections?FAST's results cover eight orders of magnitude on the brightness scale, thus providing the most stringent limit to the radio flux of this Galactic fast radio burst (FRB) sources.

"The weak correlation could be explained by special geometry and/or limited bandwidth of FRBs," said Prof. ZHANG Bing from University of Nevada, corresponding author of the study. "The observations of SGR J1935 start to reveal the magnetar origin of FRBs, although other possibilities still exist."

While continuing the monitoring of SGR J1935+2154, the unprecedented sensitivity of FAST has potential for revolutionizing our understanding of radio transients. In May of this year, Prof. ZHU Weiwei from NAOC, co-author of the study, published the first new FRB discovered by FAST.

According to Prof. LI Di, co-corresponding author of the study, FAST's chief scientist, "FAST has discovered more than five new FRBs and has detected more than 1,600 pulses from known repeating sources. FAST is and will be making unique contributions to this young and active field."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324121554926665728

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's advanced radio telescope identifies 240 pulsars*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-05 16:33:30_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST), the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, has identified more than 240 pulsars, according to the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Based on the data collected by FAST, scientists have published over 40 quality papers. With the help of the advanced telescope, Chinese research teams have become a key force in studying fast radio bursts.

Researchers from the National Astronomical Observatories used FAST to observe a repetitive fast radio burst called FRB180301 and found various polarization angle swings, which gives an insight into the origin of fast radio bursts. The research was published in the journal Nature in October.

Researchers from Beijing Normal University, Peking university and the National Astronomical Observatories used FAST to detect an extremely intense radio burst from the Galactic magnetar SGR 1935+2154 and found the phenomenon to be related to very special physical conditions. The research was published in the journal Nature on Thursday.

FAST has immense potential to detect fast radio bursts and gravitational waves, providing data support for research into the physical process of the Big Bang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

机飞弹打_航空航天 

​今天 11:16 来自 荣耀30 5G​近日，北京天兵科技有限公司（以下简称天兵科技）首台“天火三号”（TH-3）液体火箭发动机在北京天兵总装基地完成全系统总装工作。通过一年多的研制，天兵科技独立研制、拥有自主知识产权的30吨HCP液体发动机日前破壳露出真容。
天火三号发动机主要由头部装置、燃烧室、喷管、点火装置组成，作为国内首台大吨位HCP液体火箭发动机，具有高性能、无毒无污染、常温贮存、多次重复点火和深度变推能力，大幅降低了发动机零组件数量和成本的同时，也同步提升了发动机产品的可靠性。​
*Missile hit_Aerospace
57 minutes ago from Honor 30 5G*

Recently, Beijing Tianbing Technology Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as Tianbing Technology)'s first "Tianhuo-3" (TH-3) liquid rocket engine completed the system-wide assembly work at the Beijing Tianbing Assembly Base. After more than a year of research and development, the 30-ton HCP liquid engine independently developed by Tianbing Technology and with independent intellectual property rights has recently broken its veil to show its true appearance.

Tianhuo No. 3 engine is mainly composed of head unit, combustion chamber, nozzle, and ignition device. As the first large-tonnage HCP liquid rocket engine in China, it has high performance, non-toxic and pollution-free, normal temperature storage, multiple repeated ignitions and deep variable thrust Ability, which greatly reduces the number and cost of engine components, while simultaneously improving the reliability of engine products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

机飞弹打_航空航天 

​今天 07:42 来自 荣耀30 5G​近日，火箭院703所牵头，联合总体设计部研制出我国首个“3.35米铝锂合金箱底”。该箱底为整体成形，一条焊缝都没有，而且材料实现了升级换代，标志着我国运载火箭贮箱制造技术取得重大突破！（最后一张图是传统箱底）​
*Missile hit_Aerospace
Today at 07:42 from Honor 30 5G*

Recently, CATL 703 Institute led the joint overall design department to develop China’s first "3.35m aluminum-lithium alloy tank bottom". The tank bottom is integrally formed, there is no weld, and the material has been upgraded, marking a major breakthrough in the manufacturing technology of China's launch vehicle propellant tank!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China sets targets for smart, recoverable and reusable launch vehicles*







HELSINKI — China’s main space contractor is developing launch vehicles capable of learning and adapting as well as multiple technologies for recovering and reusing rockets.

China will develop a first launch vehicle capable of vertical takeoff, vertical landing by 2025, Wu Yansheng, a senior official with the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), said at a major conference (Chinese) in Chengdu, southwest China Nov. 3.

Wu, presenting on the prospects for space transportation system development, also stated that CASC is working on rockets capable of learning and acting autonomously. 

The efforts, involving the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), one of two major launch vehicle entities under CASC, would see existing launchers upgraded to be capable of making adjustments to changes in, for example thrust, and returning data to the ground for the benefit of future missions. Tests involving the Long March 2C are expected in the near future.

According to media reports the “intelligent” rockets would carry guidance, navigation and control systems capable of reacting to multi-source information including flight status, trajectory and environmental conditions.

Statistics were offered claiming that from 1990 to 2000, about 40% of launch vehicle failures in Europe, US, Japan, and Russia could have been avoided through advanced GNC technology, allowing the mission to be completed or remedied to prevent complete failure, such as entering alternative orbits.

Wu said 2035 would already be the era of smart launch vehicles. Wu underlined launch capacity, reliability and safety, launch costs and development efficiency as four dimensions to evaluate China’s capabilities with regards access to space.

*Vertical takeoff, vertical landing*
CASC’s first VTVL launcher was expected to be the Long March 8, a new liquid kerosene-liquid oxygen launcher which builds on technology developed for the Long March 7. Animations suggest the first stage will land on a sea platform with side boosters still attached.

A first flight model of the Long March 8 is believed to have arrived at Wenchang Satellite Launch Center on Hainan island late last month.

This first launch will however be an expendable version of the potentially reusable Long March 8. Wu’s timeline of 2025 for realizing VTVL capabilities suggests CALT has much work remaining, or is referring to another vehicle, such as a large three-core launcher for human spaceflight missions.

Wu also made no mention of the ‘reusable experimental spacecraft’ which was secretively launched and landed in September.

*Further Chinese recovery, reusability efforts*
Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), the second of two major launch vehicle manufacturers belonging to CASC, is also developing a reusable version of the Long March 6.

CALT is also looking seriously at aerial recovery of first stages, something tested and abandoned by SpaceX but soon to be tested by Rocket Lab. 

The proposed Chinese system involves deployable aerodynamic deceleration, helicopter aerial retrieval, intelligent hooking system design and reentry vehicle separation technologies. 

Authors of a paper presented at the recent IAC claim that results of tests indicate that aerial recovery has many advantages compared to propulsion-landing and sea-landing recoveries, including non-damage, precision, speed and flexibility. A flight test is being considered “as soon as possible”.

*Commercial efforts*
Chinese commercial space launch companies could beat the so-called ‘national team’, referring to state-owned CASC and state-owned space actors, to VTVL launchers however.

Beijing-based Landspace and iSpace are developing methalox rockets capable of landing using variable thrust engines. The latter plans hop tests in 2021 followed by a first launch of its Hyperbola-2 rocket. First launch of Landspace’s Zhuque-2 is currently expected mid-2021, but its first launch will be expendable. 

Linkspace, another firm working on such technologies, has been quiet since a 300-meter hop test in August 2019.

Galactic Energy, the front runner of a second wave of prospective Chinese commercial launch service providers, is also developing a reusable launcher. The kerolox Pallas-1 is slated for a test launch in late 2022. 

The firm will make its first orbital launch attempt early Saturday from Jiuquan with the solid Ceres-1 rocket. 

Galactic Energy this week also announced that it recently secured $21.5 million in a funding round.









China sets targets for smart, recoverable and reusable launch vehicles - SpaceNews


China’s main space contractor is developing launch vehicles capable of learning and adapting as well as multiple technologies for recovering and reusing rockets.




spacenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Progress on 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine YF-90


China航天​11月6日 18:47​【大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机氧涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验圆满成功】2020年11月2日，北京航天动力研究所所在北京进行了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机氧涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验，试验取得圆满成功。试验验证了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机核心组件的技术方案正确性、工作协调性及生产、试验工艺可行性。本次试验是在前期预燃室热试验、氢涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验等大量试验基础上进行的最具代表性和里程碑意义的热试验，标志着我国突破了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机系统技术及高压大流量预燃室、高效多级涡轮泵等核心组件的关键技术，为工程研制奠定了坚实的技术基础。

大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机性能指标达到国际先进水平，是航天强国的重要标志，是航天动力先进技术的重要代表，能更好地满足我国未来火箭和重大航天任务对动力的需求。大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机的研制能够填补我国氢氧发动机型谱和技术空白，并对诸多基础学科和工业领域有巨大的牵引带动作用。

后续研制队伍将不忘初心、牢记使命、再接再厉，全力推进后续研制工作，力争早日进行大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机整机试验，为我国氢氧发动机技术攀登世界高峰、为建设航天强国做出贡献。(北京航天动力研究所)​

*China Aerospace
November 6 at 18:47

[High-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine oxygen turbo pump and preburner linkage test successfully] *

On November 2, 2020, Beijing Aerospace Propulsion Institute conducted high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine's oxygen turbo pump and preburner linkage test in Beijing. The test was a complete success. The test verifies the correctness of the technical scheme, systemic operational coordination, and feasibility of the test production method for the core components. This test is carried out on the basis of a large number of previous tests such as the preburner thermal test, the hydrogen turbo pump and preburner linkage test, etc. It marks a breakthrough in China's high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine system technology with key technology such as high-pressure large-flow preburner, high-efficiency multi-stage turbo pump and other core components. It laid a solid technical foundation for further engineering development.

The performance index of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine has reached the international advanced level. It is an important symbol of advanced aerospace power technology. It can better meet the propulsion needs of China's future rockets and major space missions. The development of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine can also fill the gaps in the type family and technology of China’s hydrolox engine, and has a drive on effect on many basic disciplines and industrial fields.

The follow-up development team will not forget the original mission, keep the mission in mind, make persistent efforts, and fully promote the follow-up development work, and strive to carry out the complete test of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine as soon as possible, so as to help China’s hydrolox engine technology to climb the world's peak and contribute to the building of a space power nation. (Beijing Aerospace Propulsion Institute)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322448024354914305Andrew Jones @AJ_FI
> 
> The vessel Xu Yang 16, which has transported Long March 7 launcher components, has recently travelled from Tianjin to Qinglan port, Hainan. It likely transported the first Long March 8, ready for delivery to Wenchang and launch in late December. https://marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:562848/zoom:10
> 
> 3:59 PM · Oct 31, 2020


China航天​今天 11:40 已编辑​今早，长征八号遥一运载火箭从垂直总装测试厂房转运至201工位进行首飞前合练，长征八号计划12月底择机首飞。​
*China Aerospace
Today 11:40 *

This morning, the Long March No. 8 Y1 launch vehicle was transferred from the vertical assembly test plant to launch pad - station 201 for dress rehearsal before the first flight. The Long March No. 8 is scheduled for its first flight at the end of December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 16:33 已编辑​#嫦娥五号# 长征五号遥5火箭已从清澜港运往文昌航天发射场 ，火箭抵达发射场后按计划进行发射前各项测试准备工作。长征五号遥5火箭计划11月24日择机发射嫦娥五号探测器！ _L_China航天的微博视频​
> *China Aerospace
> 60 minutes ago edited*
> 
> #嫦娥五号# The Long March 5Y5 rocket has been transported from Hainan's Qinglan Port to Wenchang Space Launch Site. After the rocket arrives at the launch site, various pre-launch test preparations will be carried out as planned. The Long March 5Y5 rocket is set to launch the Chang'e 5 probe on November 24th!
> 
> Video link -> China航天的微博视频


Long March 5 for Chang'e 5 mission in Wenchang. Roll out rumored to be 18th Nov.

空天逐梦V​今天 13:41 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​








空天逐梦探班大放送：胖五一直都在，周末加班的打工人辛苦啦！​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Rollout to launch pad today, launch date 24th Nov.

Space 11:43, 17-Nov-2020
*China gets ready to launch Chang'e-5 mission with Long March-5 rocket*
CGTN





The Long March-5 rocket at the launching area of Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on November 17,2020./CCTV​
The fifth Long March-5 rocket, with China's new lunar probe Chang's-5 on top, has been vertically transported to Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on Tuesday.

The Chang'e-5 mission, which will be one of China's most complicated and difficult space tasks by far, will be launched in late November, according to the China National Space Administration.



The Long March-5 rocket ready to be transferred to the launching area of Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on November 17,2020./CCTV

As China's sixth lunar mission, Chang'e-5 aims to collect and return around two kilograms of lunar soil and rock samples back to earth.

Space engineers have conducted a general assembly and tests on the rocket, after it was transported to Wenchang in late September.

It took about two hours to vertically transport the large rocket to the launching area of the center Tuesday morning. Final examinations and tests will be conducted on the rocket before the launch.



The Long March-5 rocket ready to be transferred to the launching area of Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on November 17,2020./CCTV

This is the second time the Long March-5 carrier rocket, currently China's largest launch vehicle, will be put into practical use. In July, it successfully sent China's first Mars probe Tianwen-1 into the Earth-Mars transfer orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China operates first deep-space antenna array system in Xinjiang region*
By Deng Xiaoci and Fan Anqi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/17 18:36:27

China has completed building the country's first deep space antenna array system at a ground station in Kashi, Northwest China's Xinjiang, which will be directly used for spacecraft tracking and monitoring missions, including the Tianwen-1 Mars probe and the upcoming Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission, the Xi'an Satellite Control Center, the Kashi station's operator, announced on Tuesday.

The Chang'e-5 lunar probe, along with its carrier rocket Long March-5 Y5 commissioned for the probe, have been vertically transported to their launch site after their assembly and testing were completed at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province on Tuesday, the Global Times learned from the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The Long March-5 Y5 is scheduled to launch the Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission in late November, CNSA revealed.

Preparation work on the rocket has been completed, including assembly and pre-launch testing, after it was transported in the specialized cargo ship Yuan Wang to the southeastern port of Wenchang in late September, and then delivered by road to the Wenchang Space Launch Center.

On Tuesday morning, the mobile launch platform transferred the carrier rocket to the launch area after a smooth roll-out from the vertical test plant, which took around two hours.

Propellant will be injected into the rocket after further functional checks and final inspections are conducted. The rocket will then be launched according to schedule.

The mission marks the second application launch of the Long March-5, after the first carried China's first Mars probe mission, Tianwen-1, into space in late July.

The Chang'e-5 lunar probe is the sixth mission of China's lunar exploration project. It is planned to carry out lunar sample collection and return from the lunar surface, collecting data for scientific research on the environment and evolution of the moon.

The probe is one of the most complex and difficult missions in China's aerospace industry to date, CNSA said.

The Chang'e-5 is expected to carry out four key missions in the country's aerospace industry: China's first sample return, the first takeoff from the lunar surface, the first unmanned rendezvous and docking on the lunar orbit some 380,000 kilometers away, and the first high-speed reentry into Earth's atmosphere.

If the Chang'e-5 mission is successful, China will become the third country in the world to bring lunar samples back after the US and Russia.

It took nearly two years to build the deep space antenna array system, which will be directly used for spacecraft tracking and monitoring missions including the Chang'e-5, and a variety of tests was conducted before the system became operational recently, the Xi'an center told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Aimed at enhancing the ground station's space monitoring and controlling capabilities, the Xi'an center built three 35-meter-diameter antennas in addition to the original one at the Kashi station.

Working together, the system of four antennas will be equivalent to that of a 66-meter-diameter antenna, greatly expanding the Kashi station's monitoring range and enhancing the station's data receiving sensitivity, laying the foundation for the country's deep space exploration projects.

Li Sihu, head of the Kashi deep space station, told the Global Times, "The system can not only conduct high-precision tracking and control of single target spacecraft but also track multiple targets."

The system can also join other observatories at home and overseas for joint space tracking and observation missions, Li noted.

Global Times learned from the Xi'an Satellite Control Center that strict closed-off measures have been put in place to help the Kashi center overcome difficulties brought about by the latest COVID-19 outbreak in late October in the region, so the project team has been able to deliver the system on schedule.

As an integral part of China's deep-space monitoring and control system, the Kashi station has participated in and successfully accomplished its assignments in previous exploration projects, including the Chang'e-3 and Chang'e-4 lunar probes.

The Kashi station will also work with the deep space stations located in Jiamusi, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, as well as China's first overseas deep-space ground station located in Argentina's Patagonia region, for the space tracking and control mission of the Tianwen-1 Mars probe.

Sources at the Xi'an center also told the Global Times that China's deep space stations are prepared to support the upcoming Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission, as they have carried out equipment maintenance work and training specifically for the new lunar probe mission.

The Chang'e-5 mission is the third phase of China's lunar exploration project, with the previous orbiters Chang'e-1 and Chang'e-2, and roving missions Chang'e-3 and Chang'e-4 completing the first two stages.

China has also released plans for Chang'e-6, which will be commissioned for a sample return near the south pole of the moon according to the current probe's progress.

The Chang'e-7 will conduct a comprehensive survey on the moon's south pole, covering its topography, material composition, and environment. In addition to extended probing missions, Chang'e-8 will also conduct lunar surface tests of some key technologies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328653944139046912

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's space tracking ship sails for Chang'e 5 mission*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-11-20 13:47




Aerial photo shows China's spacecraft tracking ship Yuanwang 3 sailing on the Pacific Ocean, on June 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

NANJING - China's second-generation space tracking ship Yuanwang 3 left here Thursday for missions concerning the Chang'e 5 lunar probe, according to sources with the country's satellite maritime tracking and controlling department.

China's Chang'e 5 mission, which is scheduled to be launched late this month, will bring moon samples back to Earth, making it one of the country's most complicated and challenging space explorations.

Yuanwang 3 mainly undertakes maritime tracking and monitoring tasks of high-, medium- and low-orbit satellites, spacecraft and space stations.

Since it was launched more than 20 years ago, the ship has made more than 50 voyages and completed 89 missions on the sea, including tracking of the Shenzhou spacecraft, the Chang'e lunar probe and BeiDou satellites, maintaining a 100 percent success rate.

Two other tracking ships, Yuanwang 5 and Yuanwang 6, have also sailed out for their missions. The departures of these ships indicate that the Yuanwang fleet's maritime missions this year are coming to a close.

Since the beginning of 2020, vessels of the Yuanwang fleet, sailing over 150,000 nautical miles, have performed monitoring missions of the last BeiDou satellite and China's first Mars probe, as well as transporting missions of the Long March carrier rockets.

+++++++++++++=====+++++++++++++



*ESA tracks Chang'e-5 Moon mission*
18/11/2020

On 23 November, ESA’s Kourou station, located in French Guiana, will track the Chinese lunar mission, Chang’e-5, for several hours shortly after it launches. During this early phase, it is important to determine exactly where the spacecraft is in order to establish a communication link and verify the health of the newly launched craft. Kourou station will provide a way for the Chinese mission control team at the Beijing Aerospace Control Centre to acquire data from the spacecraft and confirm the status of the mission and its orbit. 

....








ESA tracks Chang'e-5 Moon mission


European ground stations provide tracking support to Chinese Chang'e-5 lunar mission



www.esa.int

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chang'e-5 mission, launch window tomorrow morning 4:30 to 5:15 am Beijing Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China successfully launches Chang'e-5 to collect moon samples







newsus.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Seem someone is very happy with the Chang'e-5 launch. From others news, it was said that the precision of the launch has save quite a bit of fuel. Remember the Chang'e-5T1 service module, few days ago radio enthusiast is receiving signal of it from moon orbit, it is still alive!! People at forum are now speculating that the equivalent return module of Chang'e-5 can have some extended mission after delivering the reentry module to earth.

China航天​今天 20:31​#嫦娥探月##嫦娥五号#​中国航天科技集团一院长征五号副总设计师朱曦全：长征五号遥五火箭发射嫦娥五号过程完美，结果圆满，准时发射，准确入轨，从火箭入轨的精度、角度来讲，我觉得，可以打100分。​
*China Aerospace
Today at 20:31*

Zhu Xiquan, Deputy Chief Designer of Long March 5, of First Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation said: The Long March 5 Y5 rocket launched Chang'e 5 perfectly, the result was very satisfactory. The launch was on time, and accurately entered orbit. From the perspective of the precision and inclination of the rocket's orbit, I think I will give the launch a score of 100.







========================+++++========================​

我们的太空​3分钟前 来自 HUAWEI P20 Pro​【通稿来了】国家航天局消息，北京时间11月24日22时06分，嫦娥五号探测器3000N发动机工作 约2 秒钟，顺利完成第一次轨道修正，继续飞向月球。本次嫦娥五号任务发射入轨精度较高，轨道修正量很小。嫦娥五号探测器在飞行过程中，受多种因素影响，会产生轨道偏差，需要根据测定探测器实际飞行轨道与设计轨道之间的偏差，完成对应的探测器轨道控制，确保探测器始终飞行在适当的轨道上。截至第一次轨道修正前，嫦娥五号探测器各系统状态良好，已在轨飞行约17个小时，距离地球约 16 万公里。#长征五号嫦娥五号十全十美##嫦娥五号完成第一次中途修正# （段逊）​
*Our space
3 minutes ago *from HUAWEI P20 Pro

*# Change No. 5 completes the first mid-course correction # *

According to the National Space Administration, at 22:06 on November 24th, Beijing time, the Chang'e-5 probe 3000N engine worked for about 2 seconds, successfully completed the first orbit correction, and continued to fly to the moon. This time, the Chang'e-5 mission launched into orbit with high accuracy, and the orbit correction was small. During the flight of the Chang'e-5 probe, affected by many factors, it will produce trajectory deviation. It is necessary to complete the corresponding probe trajectory control based on the deviation between the actual flight trajectory of the probe and the designed trajectory to ensure that the probe will always fly On the right track. As of the first orbit correction, the various systems of the Chang'e-5 probe were in good condition and had been flying in orbit for about 17 hours, about 160,000 kilometers away from the earth. #长征五号嫦娥五号十全十美## Change No. 5 completes the first midway correction# (Duan Xun)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

The whole payload for Chang e 5 mission is 8tons. I am thinking, can it be done by CZ-3D rocket or Long March 7 instead of Long March 5? Is using LM5 rocket overkill?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Beast said:


> The whole payload for Chang e 5 mission is 8tons. I am thinking, can it be done by CZ-3D rocket or Long March 7 instead of Long March 5? Is using LM5 rocket overkill?



Beast, insteaf of trolling my posts, gets first your fondamentals right! You just proved that you don't understand spaceflight most basic concepts.

The CZ-3B/G2 (长征三号乙改二型） has a Geosynchronous Transfert Orbit (GTO) capacity of 5.5 tons, and a Lunar Transfert Orbit (LTI) of 3.78 tons.

It was used to launch Chang'e-3 lunar lander and Yutu-1 rover on 14th May 2007, with a weight of 3'780 kg. 

On 8th December 2018 it also launched the second Chang'e-4 lunar lander and Yutu-2 rover.

No way a hypothetical CZ-3D could reach more than double that payload capacity. To place 8.2 tons into LTI, not even two separate CZ-3B rockets launches could do it.

The CZ-7A's GTO capacity is only 7 tons, meaning an hypothetical LTI after some modifications would still be lower than 4.8 tons.

CZ-5 has a GTO capacity of 14 tons, consequently the CZ-5B's LEO capacity is about double of that at some 25 tons, and the LTI about half of its GTO capacity at some 9.621 tons.

Obviously CZ-5 is currently the only launcher in China that can place the 8.2 tons Change-5 into LTI. 

🌘🌛🌏


*__________________________* 



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration*
> 
> 
> Moon
> 
> 2007: Chang'e-1 Orbiter
> 2010: Chang'e-2 Orbiter
> 2013: Chang'e-3 Softlanding, Rover
> 2018: Chang'e-4 Lander and Rover, Exploration of Far side of the Moon
> 2019: Chang'e-5 Return sample (in Oceanus Procellarum and collect 2 kilograms of regolith)
> 2024: Chang'e-6 Return sample (Exploration of South Pole of the Moon?)
> 
> Mars
> 
> 2011: Yinghuo-1 Mars orbiter (failed)
> 2020: Orbiter (1 Martian Year), landing, cruising (90 Martian days for Rover)
> 2028: Sample Return (3 years mission)
> 
> Asteroids
> 
> 2012: Chang'e-2 flyby of asteroid 4179 Toutatis
> 2024: Flying by, touch down or sample return; 2-3 asteroids explorations in one mission
> 
> Jupiter
> 
> 2030: Orbiter launch
> 
> Arrival at Jupiter and its satellites by 2036
> 
> Saturn
> 
> Arrival at Saturn by 2045
> 
> Uranus
> 
> Arrival at Uranus by 2048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...7/?temp_hash=c22f0c51a629a4bec70fbe7dcd26c6fc
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbE7UofVQAA4J7E.jpg
> 
> 
> ▲ Chinese Deep Space Exploration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Outer Space Science, Technology and Explorations: News & Updates
> 
> 
> China launches Yaogan 31 satellites into orbit 2018-04-10 14:10 chinadaily.com.cn/Xinhua Editor: Mo Hong'e A Long March 4C carrier rocket blasts off at 12:25 pm at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi desert of the country's northwest, April 10, 2018. (Photo/China Aerospace...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



*__________________________* 

*Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Venus Orbiter and Lander, Mars Sampling Return, Asteroid Probe*

Base on the proven design of Tianwen-1 Mars orbiter Lander and Rover, a new family of interplanetary space probe can now be conceived, based on the common general orbital platform module.





https://archive.vn/X9Z50/f151666c1fe050f45ba892465a0d620a81ef0e6f.png ; https://archive.vn/X9Z50/05782b54fbceeb598ca4bc3af19576f50bdad07d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201125153443/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ennrl6QW4AABpL8?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 1. The general orbital platform module based on the Tianwen-1 Mars orbiter.

Probably the Tianwen-2 Mars Sampling Return mission:





https://archive.vn/uXtMA/2365512e55bf2ef4f2eb77c7f030995be17c82de.png ; https://archive.vn/uXtMA/6652bbf1c7caf0280c6ca4dfdbf30ab67dee41b4/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20201125153204/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ennrl6VW4AAx2rN?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 2. Mars Sampling Return's Orbiter.

Probably the Venus Orbiter and Lander mission:





https://archive.vn/gNquR/d9e9aedc4ca71d05190a12cd4f1223c233046145.png ; https://archive.vn/gNquR/223848c897c6b2528f4977dbfc50c608972532a0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201125153228/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ennrl6SXYAAs41m?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 3. Venus Orbiter and Lander.





https://archive.vn/1AIcr/1307596b31c0b433d4287c04bc21aee2d34e89df.png ; https://archive.vn/1AIcr/a4961ee81f3774f615234ddfa62ff3891761a3cc/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201125153255/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ennrl6YWMAEeGE-?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 4. Asteroid Probe.

Next time, we'll try to find information on the Jupiter and Saturn probe!
📐🔭🔧💡🛸

http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/%E6%88%91%E5%9B%BD%E9%A6%96%E6%AC%A1%E8%87%AA%E4%B8%BB%E7%81%AB%E6%98%9F%E6%8E%A2%E6%B5%8B%E4%BB%BB%E5%8A%A1%E4%B8%AD%E7%8E%AF%E7%BB%95%E5%99%A8%E7%9A%84%E7%A0%94%E5%88%B6%E4%B8%8E%E5%AE%9E%E8%B7%B5.pdf
https://archive.vn/hYUQ2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chang'e-5 probe completes second orbital correction*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-11-25 23:07:01_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- China's lunar probe Chang'e-5 successfully carried out its second orbital correction Wednesday night, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The probe conducted the orbital correction at 10:06 p.m. (Beijing Time), when its two 150N engines were operational for about six seconds.

Prior to the orbital correction, the lunar probe had traveled for roughly 41 hours in orbit, and was about 270,000 km away from Earth. All of the probe's systems were in good condition.

The CNSA said that the tracking of the probe by ground monitoring and communication centers and stations is going smoothly.

China launched the lunar probe Tuesday to collect and return samples from the moon. It is the country's first attempt to retrieve samples from an extraterrestrial body.

=====+++++=====​Next event is Lunar orbit injection on Saturday.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331782149490413568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Mighty Long March 9 carrier rocket set to debut in 2030*
By ZHAO LEI in Haikou | China Daily | Updated: 2020-11-26 07:22



File photo: 13 satellites are blasted off atop a Long March-6 carrier rocket in Shanxi on Nov 6. [Photo by Zheng Taotao/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The China National Space Administration has revealed design specifications about the Long March 9, a super-heavy carrier rocket that will likely become one of the world's largest and mightiest launch vehicles.

Xu Hongliang, secretary-general of the administration, said on Tuesday afternoon in Haikou, capital of Hainan province, that the Long March 9 is in the research and development stage and is expected to enter service around 2030.

The super-heavy rocket will be 93 meters tall, have a liftoff weight of 4,140 metric tons and a thrust power of 5,760 tons. Its core stage will be about 10 meters in diameter, Xu said at the Wenchang International Aviation and Aerospace Forum's opening ceremony on Tuesday.

The craft will be so powerful that it will be able to transport spacecraft with a combined weight of 140 tons to a low-Earth orbit hundreds of kilometers above the planet, he said.

Li Benqi, deputy head of the Wenchang Space Launch Center's planning department, said at the opening ceremony that the rocket will also be able to place spaceships weighing up to 50 tons in an Earth-moon transfer trajectory for lunar expeditions.

He added that the center will construct a new launchpad and new testing and support facilities for the Long March 9.

Engineers at China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the country's leading space contractor, have started to conduct tests on the 500-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/kerosene engine, which is expected to become the nation's most powerful rocket engine, the company said.

Once Long March 9 enters operation, its carrying capacity will be more than five times that of Long March 5, currently the mightiest and tallest in China's rocket family.

The 20-story-tall Long March 5 has a liftoff weight of 869 tons and a maximum carrying capacity of 25 tons to a low-Earth orbit. A Long March 5 was launched early on Tuesday morning to send China's biggest lunar probe－Chang'e 5－to the moon.

The Long March 9 will be crucial in realizing the nation's ambitious plans for manned missions to the moon and sending large robotic spacecraft into deep space.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp has estimated that about 10 Long March 9s will be needed each year from 2030 to 2035 in China to serve the nation's robust demand for heavy-lift rockets.

More than 300 officials, scientists, engineers, business representatives and delegates from overseas space organizations took part in the two-day forum, the first of its kind in Hainan.

The island province in South China is determined to develop local space-related industries as a new engine for its economy, local officials said.

_Ma Zhiping in Haikou contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

21:50, 28-Nov-2020
*China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe successfully brakes for lunar orbiting*
Updated 22:06, 28-Nov-2020
CGTN

China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe successfully decelerated near the Moon and entered the lunar orbit, the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced on Saturday.


After flying four days towards the Moon, the probe successfully conducted "space braking" and entered an elliptical lunar orbit, said the CNSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

21:04, 29-Nov-2020
*China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe completes final brakes, prepares to land*
CGTN

China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe has successfully completed its second, also the final, braking on Sunday, as it prepares to land on the moon, according to the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration (CNSA).




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333035710962565121

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​今天 08:09 已编辑​#嫦娥五号探测器组合体成功分离#【#嫦娥五号将择机实施月面软着陆#，离“挖宝藏”又近一步！】11月30日凌晨4时40分，在科技人员精确控制下，嫦娥五号探测器组合体顺利分离。截至目前，探测器各系统状态良好，地面测控通信正常，轨道器和返回器组合体将继续在平均高度约200公里的环月轨道上飞行并等待上升器交会对接，着陆器和上升器组合体将择机实施月面软着陆，进行自动采样等后续工作。#嫦娥五号月球采样返回#，加油！​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
Today at 08:09 *

#Chang'e-5 probe assembly successfully separated#

#Change 5 will choose an opportunity to implement a lunar soft landing#, one step closer to "digging for treasure"! #

At 4:40 am on November 30th, under the precise control of scientific and technical personnel, the Chang'e-5 probe assembly separated smoothly. Up to now, the systems are in good condition, and the ground telemetry and control communication is normal. The orbiter and returner module will continue to fly on the lunar orbit with an average altitude of about 200 kilometers and wait for the ascender to rendezvous and dock, and the lander and ascender assembly would take an selected opportunity to implement a soft landing on the lunar surface, and follow-up with work such as automatic sampling. #Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission#, Jia you!









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333234292328001538

Currently at step 3,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333976684404543488

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334028019132985344

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334083290018574337

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China is about to collect the first moon rocks since the 1970s


The robotic Chang’e-5 mission, which landed on an unexplored region of the moon December 1, aims to gather samples and return them to Earth.




www.sciencenews.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*TJU Space Mechanics Team participates in country’s 1st lunar sample return mission*

As millions of people watched the lander-ascender combination of China’s Chang’e-5 spacecraft touch down successfully on the moon surface and unfold its solar panels in awe and excitement, researchers from the Space Mechanics Team of Tianjin University cheered with a mixed feeling of relief and pride.

Being part of the efforts to ensure the lunar probe’s successful landing, the research team led by Professor Cui Yuhong and Professor Wang Jianshan has engaged in building ground experimental landing site for test landing on extraterrestrial lunar body.

“We designed and built a simulated moon surface with multiple lunar terrains like rocks, craters and slopes and offered more than 20 terrain combination options,according to technical parameter requirements” said Prof. Cui Yuhong.

On the trial ground, the team then simulated the gravity of the moon, about one-sixth of the gravity on Earth, to test the force and deformation of the lander's soft-landing design.




Senor Engineer Xu Jiafu (in the center) together with team researchers

They developed a 1 / 6G gravity simulation slope that can not only simulate the friction coefficients of various surface obstacles posed by rocks or craters and different landing surfaces on the lunar surface, but also withstand the landing impact of a model weighing several tons, meeting the strict requirements on geometric characteristics, stiffness, elastic modulus and surface friction index of the simulated lunar surface.

Another contribution the team made to the mission was their study about theinteraction between a rocket plume and lunar dusts, which shed light on the design of Chang’e-5 probe’s soft-landing control system.

“The lunar surface was eroded by the exhaust plume and a large amount of lunar dusts are entrained into a high-velocity spray. This high-speed lunar dust can have many adverse effects on the normal operation of the lunar landers like blocking the sights and damaging facilities,” Prof. Wang Jianshan said, “Our research proposes a gas-particle two-way coupled method for simulating the interaction, which proves quite credible after its results were compared with Apollo lander measured data and other simulation results and showed good agreement.”

It is learnt that the Space Mechanics Team of Tianjin University has participated in the national major science and technology projects such as the "lunar exploration project" and the "Mars exploration program" in last decade. Their research methods and achievements have been adopted by the chang'e-3, 4 and 5 landers, and will also be applied to the future Chang'e landers, providing important research methods and reference data for China's lunar exploration project.

By Eva Yin​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334065790149124097Andrew Jones @AJ_FI
Great to see these images of the landing area for Chang'e-5 in Oceanus Procellarum, produced by Phil Stooke at University of Western Ontario.




5:24 PM · Dec 2, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314503369554157568Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China is building a rocket testing and assembling base in Haiyang, East China's Shandong Province, where 20 solid-fuel launch vehicles will be assembled every year after its completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:50 PM · Oct 9, 2020
> 
> View attachment 678028
> 
> View attachment 678029


*China to build new production base for solid rockets*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-02 21:28:57_|_Editor: huaxia_

JINAN, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese rocket manufacturer, China Rocket Co., Ltd., and the municipal government of Haiyang in east China's Shandong Province signed a contract Wednesday pledging to build a 163-hectare production base for solid-propellant rockets.

The base will be able to produce 20 solid rockets annually, including Smart Dragon series carrier rockets, upon its completion, according to the company.

The production base will also offer services such as rocket assembling, testing and seaborne rocket launch for domestic and overseas aerospace companies.

The base is part of a comprehensive aerospace project currently under construction in Haiyang City. With an investment of 23 billion yuan (about 3.5 billion U.S. dollars) and a total planned area of 1,860 hectares, the project includes an aerospace industrial park, a homeport for seaborne rocket launches, and an aerospace-themed tourist park.

In June last year, China successfully launched a Long March-11 carrier rocket from a mobile platform in the Yellow Sea off the coast of Haiyang, marking the country's first space launch from a sea-based platform. The rocket was transported from Haiyang Port to the launch site.

So far, the port has seen two successful seaborne rocket launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *TJU Space Mechanics Team participates in country’s 1st lunar sample return mission*
> 
> As millions of people watched the lander-ascender combination of China’s Chang’e-5 spacecraft touch down successfully on the moon surface and unfold its solar panels in awe and excitement, researchers from the Space Mechanics Team of Tianjin University cheered with a mixed feeling of relief and pride.
> 
> Being part of the efforts to ensure the lunar probe’s successful landing, the research team led by Professor Cui Yuhong and Professor Wang Jianshan has engaged in building ground experimental landing site for test landing on extraterrestrial lunar body.
> 
> “We designed and built a simulated moon surface with multiple lunar terrains like rocks, craters and slopes and offered more than 20 terrain combination options,according to technical parameter requirements” said Prof. Cui Yuhong.
> 
> On the trial ground, the team then simulated the gravity of the moon, about one-sixth of the gravity on Earth, to test the force and deformation of the lander's soft-landing design.
> 
> View attachment 692771​Senor Engineer Xu Jiafu (in the center) together with team researchers
> 
> They developed a 1 / 6G gravity simulation slope that can not only simulate the friction coefficients of various surface obstacles posed by rocks or craters and different landing surfaces on the lunar surface, but also withstand the landing impact of a model weighing several tons, meeting the strict requirements on geometric characteristics, stiffness, elastic modulus and surface friction index of the simulated lunar surface.
> 
> Another contribution the team made to the mission was their study about theinteraction between a rocket plume and lunar dusts, which shed light on the design of Chang’e-5 probe’s soft-landing control system.
> 
> “The lunar surface was eroded by the exhaust plume and a large amount of lunar dusts are entrained into a high-velocity spray. This high-speed lunar dust can have many adverse effects on the normal operation of the lunar landers like blocking the sights and damaging facilities,” Prof. Wang Jianshan said, “Our research proposes a gas-particle two-way coupled method for simulating the interaction, which proves quite credible after its results were compared with Apollo lander measured data and other simulation results and showed good agreement.”
> 
> It is learnt that the Space Mechanics Team of Tianjin University has participated in the national major science and technology projects such as the "lunar exploration project" and the "Mars exploration program" in last decade. Their research methods and achievements have been adopted by the chang'e-3, 4 and 5 landers, and will also be applied to the future Chang'e landers, providing important research methods and reference data for China's lunar exploration project.
> 
> By Eva Yin​



Young folks. Hopefully, the US will drive more of them back home.

Hint for Pompeo: They are all CCP members. Get rid of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> View attachment 693063
> 
> View attachment 693064​


There is only 2 flag flying on Moon. One is US and another is China. 






__





Chang'e-5 probe unfolds Chinese national flag, takes off from moon with lunar surface samples - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





When everybody thought this is just a simple flag on Moon. Go read the link I provided and u will know there is a lot of technology involved to make a flag last on Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*First Look: Chang'e 5*



Box indicates Chang'e 5 lander on the basaltic plains of Oceanus Procellarum ("Ocean of Storms") on 02 December 2020 09:54 EST (14:53:55 UTC). The lander is the bright spot in the center of the outline. The areas around the lander has been brightened due to the descent engine plume impigement on the surface (similar to what has been observed at other landing sites). Outline is 1210 meters wide; north is up. LROC NAC M1361560086R [NASA/GSFC/Arizona State University].


....

First Look: Chang'e 5 | Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter Camera

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335192196106973184China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

"Welcom home, Chang'e-5". Villagers make a huge piture with air-dried hot pepper and crops to welcome Chang'e-5 back to Earth.










8:00 PM · Dec 5, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Highlighting work of Shanghai scientists in Chang'e-5 mission*
Li Qian
20:46 UTC+8, 2020-12-05



Researchers from the Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences test the spectrometer.




​Payloads developed by the Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The world is now awaiting the return of the first lunar samples in 44 years. In China’s first sample-return attempt, local researchers are putting their shoulders to the wheel.

Traveling 380,000 kilometers in seven days, China’s sixth lunar mission Chang'e-5 landed on the Oceanus Procellarum, or “Ocean of Storms,” a previously unvisited area in a massive lava plain on the near side of the moon, on December 1.

After a 19-hour operation, it finished collecting, packaging and sealing samples of lunar soil and rock. A spacecraft carrying the samples lifted off from the lunar surface on December 3, and is scheduled to return home in mid-late December.

If successful, China will also be the third nation to bring lunar samples to the Earth after the United States and the former Soviet Union. Also, it will be the first to bring lunar samples to the Earth in 44 years after the former Soviet Union’s Luna 24 mission in 1976.

The spectrometer developed by the Shanghai Institute of Technical Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences has scanned all the sampling area, providing useful scientific data for research in lunar science.

It works based on sunlight reflected on the moon. It can tell the distribution of minerals in the sampling area and reveal the mineral composition of samples, according to He Zhiping, a researcher from the institute.

“No man has ever walked on the sampling area," he said. "It’s a virgin land showing the moon in the raw. So, before and after sampling, mineral composition of lunar soil on the surface and sub-surface may show some differences, the spectral data may help us understand evolution of the moon."

Compared with predecessors onboard Chang’e-3 and Chang’e-4, the newest generation is equipped with an extended wavelength range, which enables it to detect hydroxyl in hydrates.

“It probably provides useful reference to find traces of water and hydroxyl on the moon,” He said.

Also, it can rotate automatically to detect what it wants to detect in a certain range.

The other state-of-the-art payloads developed by the institute work as “obstacle avoidance laser radars” to ensure the soft landing of the probe, according to Shu Rong, deputy director of the institute.

Chang’e-5 has successfully avoided hitting rocks and craters on the moon surface by shifting parallell 6 meters, and made a stable and soft landing.

When it was about 20 kilometers above the moon, the laser range sensor began its work, mapping the height to the moon’s surface. When it was 2.5 kilometers above, the laser speed sensor started to measure the descending speed of the lander. When it was only 100 meters above, a 3D imaging sensor provided 3D pictures of the landing area, according to Xu Weiming, a researcher from the institute.

“This time, we’ve cut 30 percent of the weight of other payloads to make room for the laser speed sensor," he said. "It’s an emerging technology that can detect very slight speed change, even 0.1 meter per second."

Other Shanghai institutes under CAS have also made their contributions to the probe.

The Shanghai Astronomical Observatory of the CAS is using the Very Long Baseline Interferometry to track and position Chang’e-5 on its 23-day journey.

China’s VLBI system is made up of a VLBI center and four stations in Shanghai, Beijing, Kunming in southwest Yunnan Province and Urumqi in the northwest Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. They form one giant “telescope” with a diameter of more than 3,000 kilometers.

The system allows researchers on the Earth to have immediate access to Chang’e-5’s exact position.

The journey to the moon is tough. Spacecraft are exposed to an extremely tough environment where temperatures can quickly swing from 100 degrees Celsius above zero to 100 degrees below zero.

So, the Shanghai Institute of Organic Chemistry of the CAS has designed thermal control coatings for the spacecraft. The coatings featuring different levels of solar absorption and thermal emittance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​今天 13:24​【#嫦娥五号对接组合体成功分离#】12月6日12时35分，嫦娥五号轨道器和返回器组合体与上升器成功分离，进入环月等待阶段，准备择机返回地球。（来源：国家航天局）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
Today at 13:24

[#Chang'e 5 docking assembly successfully separated#] 

At 12:35 on December 6th, the Chang'e-5 orbiter and returner combination successfully separated from the ascender and entered the waiting phase around the moon, ready to return to Earth. (Source: National Space Administration)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shi12jun

*China's science and technology is rapidly rising*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Venus Orbiter and Lander, Mars Sampling Return, Asteroid Probe*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12820736




*Tianwen-2 Mission*

“天问二号”极有可能事小行星探测器！
预计2024年，我国将会在西昌卫星发射中心，使用长征三号乙运载火箭发射“天问二号”小行星探测器。任务包括绕，落，回以及再加速，再返回深空进行探测，任务周期可能长达10年。
（隼鸟二号:这个我熟！）

Next Chinese Sampling Return Mission from an asteroid!

• Tianwen-2 spacecraft to be launched in 2024 with CZ-3B from Xichang SLC
• Flyby of *asteroid 2016HO3* in 2025
• Orbiting and remote sensing 
• Landing and sampling of rock
• Capsule with sampling returned to Earth in 2026
• Earth flyby gravity assist
• Mars gravity assist flyby in 2027
• Flyby of 2nd target *Comet 133P* in 2032
• Orbiting and remote sensing in 2033






https://archive.vn/yf1Y9/70d80ccc1a4cd3f93fa0c9050ce977251410ea66.jpg ; https://archive.vn/yf1Y9/2a1613da6c21f26ff38000a9cf4c19825ce7c99f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201208004627/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EopfS0pU8AIucgg?format=jpg&name=small 
▲ 1. Tianwen-2 spacecraft mission trajectory.





https://archive.vn/f3Osh/db9539889745ea5200924606baf2d13653684106.png ; https://archive.vn/f3Osh/950874aa364ae8a744e7e00a390f029d1289ea61/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201208005127/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EopmUomXYAMaWg-?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 2. Tianwen-2 spacecraft mission trajectory: older chart.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## fallstuff

Where is Chang 5 now ?


----------



## JSCh

央广军事​3分钟前 来自 微博国际版​【祝贺！#嫦娥五号上升器受控落月#】12月8日6时59分，嫦娥五号上升器按照地面指令受控离轨，7时30分左右降落在月面经度0度、南纬30度附近的预定落点。专家表示，嫦娥五号上升器已圆满完成使命，受控离轨落月可避免其成为太空垃圾，避免影响国际社会后续月球探测任务，这是中国作为负责任大国对人类和平探索利用太空的重要承诺。（人民日报）​
*China National Radio Military*
3 minutes ago from Weibo International Edition

*[Congratulate! Chang'e-5 ascender perform controlled impact on the moon]*

At 6:59 on December 8, the Chang'e-5 ascender was de-orbited in accordance with ground instructions. It impact the moon around 7:30, at designated drop zone near 0 degrees longitude and 30 degrees south latitude. Experts said that the Chang'e-5 ascender has successfully completed its mission, and the controlled de-orbiting and impact on the moon can prevent it from becoming space junk and avoid affecting the subsequent lunar exploration missions of international community. This is China's important role in its commitment to the peaceful exploration and use of space for mankind as a responsible power. (People's Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336611546059837440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336279432789590016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336279451076685824

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> CAS broke with tradition for one of the new missions, the Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM). It fast-tracked selection and development to take advantage of a new scientific opportunity, which Xiong Shaolin, an astrophysicist at CAS's Institute of High Energy Physics in Beijing, and his colleagues identified a month after the U.S. Laser Interferometer Gravitational-Wave Observatory announced its historic detection of gravitational waves in February 2016. They proposed putting two satellites into orbit on opposite sides of Earth that together could watch the entire sky for gamma rays emanating from the events that generate gravitational waves. Funding for technical studies arrived a few months later, and the mission has jumped to the front of the launch queue, with a date of 2020. "When you have this kind of opportunity you can't handle it like a normal mission, with selection and review taking 10 or 20 years," Xiong says.


*China launches two satellites for gravitational wave detection*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-10 06:27:50_|_Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, Dec. 10 (Xinhua) -- China sent two satellites for the detection of gravitational waves into planned orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province on Thursday morning.

The two satellites, which compose the Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM) mission, were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 4:14 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the center.

Thursday's launch was the 355th mission of the Long March rocket series.

The GECAM satellites will be used to monitor high-energy celestial phenomena such as gravitational wave gamma-ray bursts, high-energy radiation of fast radio bursts, special gamma-ray bursts and magnetar bursts, and to study neutron stars, black holes and other compact objects and their merger processes.

In addition, they will also detect high-energy radiation phenomena in space, such as solar flares, Earth gamma flashes and Earth electron beams, providing observation data for scientists.

The GECAM project is carried out by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The Long March-11 rocket is developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337245725235634176China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

China has launched a platform for sharing #nearspace science data to facilitate research. The platform, Scientific Experimental System in Near Space, is led by the #Aerospace Information Research Institute, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​34分钟前​【等你回家



#嫦娥五号实施第一次月地转移入射#】12月12日9时54分，嫦娥五号轨道器和返回器组合体经历了约6天的环月等待，实施了第一次月地转移入射，从近圆形轨道变为近月点高度约200公里的椭圆轨道。后续，携带月球样品的轨道器和返回器组合体将择机实施第二次月地转移入射，从而摆脱月球引力，进入月地转移轨道返回地球。（来源：国家航天局）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
34 minutes ago

[Waiting for you to come home [love you] Chang'e-5 implements the first maneuver for lunar-earth transfer]

At 9:54 on December 12, the Chang'e-5 orbiter and returner combination after about 6 days of waiting around the moon, had implemented the first maneuver for lunar-earth transfer, from a near circular orbit to an elliptical orbit with perilune of about 200 kilometers near the moon. Later, the orbiter and returner assembly carrying the lunar sample will choose an opportunity to implement the second maneuver for Trans-Earth Injection, so as to get away from the lunar gravitational pull, enter the lunar-earth transfer orbit and return to earth. (Source: National Space Administration)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科工​27分钟前​#嫦娥探月# 【嫦娥五号轨道器和返回器组合体，实施第二次月地转移入射】北京时间12月13日9时51分，嫦娥五号轨道器和返回器组合体实施第二次月地转移入射，在距月面约230公里处成功实施四台150牛发动机点火，约22分钟后，发动机正常关机。根据实时遥测数据监视判断，轨道器和返回器组合体顺利摆脱月球引力，成功进入月地转移轨道。
后续，携带月球样品的嫦娥五号轨道器和返回器组合体将在月地转移过程中进行中途轨道修正，并择机实施轨道器和返回器的分离。​
*China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp.*
27 minutes ago

[Chang'e-5 orbiter and returner combination carried out second lunar-to-earth transfer maneuver] 

At 9:51 on December 13, Beijing time, the Chang'e-5 orbiter and returner combination carried out the second lunar-to-earth transfer maneuver, four 150N engines were successfully ignited at a distance of about 230 kilometers from the lunar surface. After about 22 minutes, the engines shut down normally. According to the monitoring and assessment of real-time telemetry data, the orbiter and returner combination successfully escaped lunar gravity into the lunar-earth transfer orbit.

Later, the Chang'e-5 orbiter and returner assembly carrying lunar samples will undergo midway orbit correction during the lunar-to-earth transfer process, and the separation of the orbiter and the returner will be carried out when appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chang'e-5 completes first orbital correction en route to Earth*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-14 12:36:22_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe on Monday completed its first orbital correction en route to Earth, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The orbital correction was conducted at 11:13 a.m. (Beijing Time) when the two 25N engines on the orbiter-returner combination were operational for about 28 seconds.

The CNSA said all systems on the orbiter-returner combination that carries lunar samples are currently in good condition.

The orbiter-returner combination entered the moon-Earth transfer orbit on Sunday.

When the time is right, the orbiter and returner will separate from one another, according to the CNSA. The probe's returner is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 07:47 已编辑​#嫦娥五号# 携带月球样品的嫦娥五号返回舱将于_O_12月17日凌晨1时32分至2时07之间 ， 降落在内蒙古四子王旗。​​*China Aerospace*
Today at 07:47 

Returner module of Chang'e-5 carrying lunar samples will land at Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia between 1:32 am and 2:07 am on 
17. 

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 11:05​#嫦娥五号# 完成第2次月地转移轨道修正——今天9时15分， 嫦娥五号轨返组合体上的两台25N发动机工作约8秒钟，顺利完成第二次月地转移轨道修正，组合体上各系统状态良好。​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 11:05

Chang'e-5 completed the second lunar-earth transfer orbit correction-at 9:15 today, the two 25N engines on the Chang'e-5 orbital assembly worked for about 8 seconds, successfully completing the second lunar-earth transfer orbit correction, all systems on the assembly are in good condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 今天 11:40 已编辑
> 今早，长征八号遥一运载火箭从垂直总装测试厂房转运至201工位进行首飞前合练，长征八号计划12月底择机首飞。
> 
> *China Aerospace
> Today 11:40 *
> 
> This morning, the Long March No. 8 Y1 launch vehicle was transferred from the vertical assembly test plant to launch pad - station 201 for dress rehearsal before the first flight. The Long March No. 8 is scheduled for its first flight at the end of December.
> 
> View attachment 687690
> 
> View attachment 687691
> 
> View attachment 687693


央视新闻​今天 11:00 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑​#长征八号遥一火箭计划年底首飞#【期待！#长征八号遥一火箭垂直转运至发射区#



】今天上午8时20分，承载着长征八号遥一运载火箭的活动发射平台，驶出发射场垂直测试厂房，经两个多小时平稳行驶，安全转运至发射区。记者获悉，后续，火箭将加注推进剂，计划于12月底择机实施首次飞行试验任务。（总台央视记者李厦 黄玮 国家航天局张未 @我们的太空 ）​
*CCTV News*
Today at 11:00 from Weibo

The Long March 8 Y1 rocket plans for maiden flight at the end of the year

[Long March 8 Y1 rocket was vertically transferred to the launch area]

At 8:20 this morning, the mobile launch platform carrying the Long March 8 Y1 launch vehicle drove out of the vertical assembly plant at the launch site. After more than two hours of smooth driving, it was safely transferred to the launch area. The reporter was informed that subsequently, the rocket will be filled with propellant, and it is planned to select an opportunity to carry out the first flight test mission at the end of December. (CCTV reporter Li Xia Huang Wei, China National Space Administration Zhang Wei @我们的空间)




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

what unique about long march - 8 yi ?


----------



## Beast

letsrock said:


> what unique about long march - 8 yi ?


Reusable rocket

Btw, supposed to be launch date at 20th Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

Beast said:


> Reusable rocket
> 
> Btw, supposed to be launch date at 20th Dec.



you mean the rockets come down like tesla ?


----------



## Beast

letsrock said:


> you mean the rockets come down like tesla ?


Hope it dont kaboom on first try like SpaceX.


----------



## JSCh

*See how China's historic lunar mission ended*
Dec 17, 2020
CGTN America

Several million miles traveled and weeks spent in the vacuum of space. China's Chang'e-5 lunar mission successfully ended with the retrieval of its capsule containing the first samples returned from the moon in over 40 years. See it unfold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to launch four manned spacecraft in next two years*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-17 20:11:34_|_Editor: huaxia_




Photo taken on April 17, 2017 shows part of the cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 with a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket in Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

BEIJING, Dec. 17 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch four manned spacecraft as part of its space station construction program in the next two years, said an official with the China National Space Administration (CNSA) Thursday.

China's manned space program will be very busy in 2021 and 2022, said Wu Yanhua, vice administrator of the CNSA, at a press conference on China's Chang'e-5 lunar mission.

Wu said a total of 11 missions to build China's space station are planned for the next two years, including the construction of the core module that is scheduled to be launched in the first half of next year, two lab capsules, as well as four manned craft and four cargo craft.

A large number of in-orbit scientific experiments will then be carried out on China's space station, he added.

In October, the China Manned Space Agency announced that the country's manned space program had entered the mission preparation stage with the selection of a new group of 18 reserve astronauts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

@Hamartia Antidote 

You are asking for manned mission of CNSA plan and there it goes.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> You are asking for manned mission of CNSA plan and there it goes.



Well I hope you finally get going.





The 7 ISS crew can say hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well I hope you finally get going.
> 
> View attachment 697415
> 
> The 7 ISS crew can say hi.


You need not need to wait too long.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> You need not need to wait too long.







It won't be long now.


----------



## JSCh

0:52, 17-Dec-2020
*Chang'e-5 probe arrives in Beijing with lunar samples*
Updated 21:15, 17-Dec-2020
CGTN

China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe arrived at China Academy of Space Technology in Beijing with lunar samples, entering the scientific research stage, China National Space Administration said on Thursday.

The China Academy of Space Technology held a grand welcoming ceremony for the Chang'e-5 mission test team.

According to the plan, the lunar samples will be taken out, and a hand-over ceremony will be held. The storage, analysis, and research related work of China's first extraterrestrial sample will also start accordingly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339608655302438912


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 697417
> 
> It won't be long now.


The one just crashed and burn? I don't have high expectations this will be fast or coming soon. 

Safety is a top priority and not rush job. I hope B737 Max is a good lesson for american how to prioritize human lives and safety. Innovation is zero if safety is compromise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> The one just crashed and burn? I don't have high expectations this will be fast or coming soon.



It doesn't need to land if it is permanently docked to the ISS as a space station module. Can your space station modules land? The usual short-sightedness...you are failing to grasp things.


----------



## JSCh

*China to build research station prototype at moon's South Pole: chief designer*
Dec 17, 2020
New China TV

We plan to build a prototype for a scientific research station at the South Pole of the moon by 2030, says the chief designer of China's lunar exploration program. #LunarProbe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It doesn't need to land if it is permanently docked to the ISS as a space station module. Can your space station modules land? The usual short-sightedness...you are failing to grasp things.


When it make the safe land, pls then brag about it. It just landed and make a huge firework. Everybody knows about it.

Our space station don't land currently but it wouldn kill human lives like American one for sake of bragging or profit that endanger human lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Our space station don't land currently but it wouldn kill human lives like American one for sake of bragging or profit that endanger human lives.



Well nobody ever died on a space station. I hope you didn't just hex yours.

Wow...again you fail to grasp things. A Starship module doesn't have to launch with people in it. They will be sending it up unmanned.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well nobody ever died on a space station. I hope you didn't just hex yours.







But but.... People died in american space program. Another flying coffin. No escape route unlike the one used by Russian and Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Report on the where about of the Chang'e-5 orbiter after it has drop off the return capsule to land on China.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339942034652610560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> But but.... People died in american space program. Another flying coffin. No escape route unlike the one used by Russian and Chinese.



LOL! We have had over 200 manned launches. You have had only a handful.

That's like saying your high speed rail is a coffin because so many people have died on it while nobody has died on our Acela.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Beast said:


> Hope it dont kaboom on first try like SpaceX.


From what I heard the LONG MARCH 8 that will launch this weekend won't be the reusable model but just a normal one to test the feasibility for using reusable rockets on the long March 8 in future. 
So China is still a couple years away from that


----------



## F-22Raptor

mike2000 is back said:


> From what I heard the LONG MARCH 8 that will launch this weekend won't be the reusable model but just a normal one to test the feasibility for using reusable rockets on the long March 8 in future.
> So China is still a couple years away from that





Beast said:


> The one just crashed and burn? I don't have high expectations this will be fast or coming soon.
> 
> Safety is a top priority and not rush job. I hope B737 Max is a good lesson for american how to prioritize human lives and safety. Innovation is zero if safety is compromise.



Falcon 9s also crashed and burned during development. Quite a few times in fact and look where Falcon 9 is today.

SN8 completed the most difficult parts of the test flight. Reaching apogee, engine cutoff, vertical to horizontal. Flaps working to perfection, stabilization and descent, relight of engines, and going horizontal to vertical flip maneuver. It’s just a matter of time now until it lands. That was just low pressure in the header tank that caused the crash. Relatively speaking that’s an easy fix. Had the other parts of flight gone bad then your talking a potential major redesign. So this test was remarkable really. A new way of flight was born.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340125993059565573

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340120610165297153

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340125993059565573
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340120610165297153


1731 gram? That is quite disappointing given the media expect more than 2kg or 2.3kg to be bring back. 

That means we can only spare NASA 0.5g of luna soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340513102018711553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

*Biden space advisers urge cooperation with China*
Lawmakers are skeptical of any cooperation, and have made it difficult to join forces with China in space.









Biden space advisers urge cooperation with China


Lawmakers are skeptical of any cooperation, and have made it difficult to join forces with China in space.




www.politico.com





excerpt from the article...
................
_A good first step to any cooperation would be getting China to sign on to the Artemis Accords, a set of guidelines for the peaceful and sustainable exploration of space that NASA is using to build an international coalition to return to the moon. The U.S. has already gotten signatures from Australia, Canada, Italy, Japan, Luxembourg, the United Arab Emirates, Ukraine and the United Kingdom, and “there’s absolutely no reason why we shouldn’t be doing the same with China,” Manber said._
................

Is this something that China will be willing to do...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

F-22Raptor said:


> Falcon 9s also crashed and burned during development. Quite a few times in fact and look where Falcon 9 is today.
> 
> SN8 completed the most difficult parts of the test flight. Reaching apogee, engine cutoff, vertical to horizontal. Flaps working to perfection, stabilization and descent, relight of engines, and going horizontal to vertical flip maneuver. It’s just a matter of time now until it lands. That was just low pressure in the header tank that caused the crash. Relatively speaking that’s an easy fix. Had the other parts of flight gone bad then your talking a potential major redesign. So this test was remarkable really. A new way of flight was born.


Yes Space X is basically reshaping space altogether. It's kind of similar to how the Germans started with the V2 rockets. Space x is doing things we humans didn't even imagine before only a decade or two ago. So in this regards they are the trend setter and other are bound to be following their lead in this regard, just like most countries are now trying to emulate them with reusable rockets. The same will be said of starship less than a decade from now when it is fully operational. Unfortunately, space X will be far ahead by the time other countries start emulating them with models like starship. Since this is a project that will revolutionize space as we know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

mike2000 is back said:


> From what I heard the LONG MARCH 8 that will launch this weekend won't be the reusable model but just a normal one to test the feasibility for using reusable rockets on the long March 8 in future.
> So China is still a couple years away from that



That’s right. The recoverable one will fly in 2025. I think a couple of private Chinese firms will beat CNSA to recoverable rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes Space X is basically reshaping space altogether. It's kind of similar to how the Germans started with the V2 rockets. Space x is doing things we humans didn't even imagine before only a decade or two ago. So in this regards they are the trend setter and other are bound to be following their lead in this regard, just like most countries are now trying to emulate them with reusable rockets. The same will be said of starship less than a decade from now when it is fully operational. Unfortunately, space X will be far ahead by the time other countries start emulating them with models like starship. Since this is a project that will revolutionize space as we know it.


Far ahead? They haven't even land on another planet to prove anything. Sure they have a huge space payload capacity. But when comes to real planet exploration. They are still novice when comes to NASA or CNSA to land, explore, retrieve and return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

__





China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/18 18:28:48 Last Updated: 2020/12/19 0:36:30
18


*Space station building focus on next two years’ schedule*





China's Chang'e-5 successfully landed at its designated landing area in Siwangzi Banner, N China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region around 2 am Thursday, carrying around 2 kgs of lunar samples. Photos show workers checking craft's status. Photo: Our Space/ Wang Jiangbo
Closely following the complete success of Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission on Thursday, China's National Space Administration (CNSA) disclosed plans for a slew of ambitious space projects that include a new three-step plan for the country's future moon and deeper space exploration missions, which Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, referred to as "surveying, constructing, and exploiting," as opposed to the already conquered goals of "orbiting, landing and returning."

Wu made the remarks during a special press conference at the State Council Information Office in Beijing on Thursday afternoon, and in the early morning, the re-entry capsule of the Chang'e-5 probe executed a safe landing in its predetermined site in Siziwang Banner of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, drawing a perfect conclusion for not only the 23-day single mission but also China's increasingly complex "orbiting, landing and returning" moon exploration scheme that was blueprinted in 2004.

"Surveying" means to explore the space and geological environment of the moon and other cosmic bodies, and the variety of radiation in space, Wu said.

"Constructing" is to master the capability of building infrastructure, remarked the CNSA official, citing Queqiao the relay satellite of the Chang'e-4 probe that is capable of providing constant moon-Earth tracking and communication service function, for example, and he also mentioned the prospects of building the capability of long-term water and electricity supply.

"Exploiting" refers to human development of extraterrestrial resources, which Wu sees as the common goal of interstellar probe missions from all over the world.

*



*
Technical personnel work at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing on December 1. China's Chang'e-5 spacecraft successfully landed on the near side of the moon late Tuesday and sent back images. Photo: CNSA
*Walk the walk in space*

China's space industry does not only talk the talk, but is walking the walk.

The past decades witnessed the steady and robust development of China's space exploration programs, which have acted as proof of self-reliance, resilience and the CNSA's capacity for organizing major programs in a concerted, systematic fashion, space insiders told the Global Times on Friday.

And they now have all the reason in the world to believe that China will practice its space plans for years to come, well-paced and always headed for the infinity of the universe.

Global Times has learned from the CNSA that Phase 4 of the country's moon exploration is already underway, which will include four missions named after the moon goddess in Chinese mythology, Chang'e.







The Chang'e-4 probe that achieved the man's first robotic landing on the dark side of the moon in January 2019 was the first step in the new phase. 

And the agency and scientists are mulling over the details of the Chang'e-6 mission, which could be enforced during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period.

The Chang'e-6 mission, also a lunar material retrieving task just as Chang'e-5, would inherit and further extend the technology breakthroughs and complexity of the previous mission. The sample collecting location could be the moon's south pole or even the dark side of the moon, which has never been done before by any nation.

"But if the Queqiao satellite still functions well by the time we launch Chang'e-6, we may also consider sending it to the far side to take some samples there," Wu Yanhua told reporters. 

"This is because there has never been a mission to return samples from the far side, and if we do so ... that will be very meaningful to scientists around the world," Wu noted.







The country's space agency is also planning Chang'e-7 and -8 missions and taking those missions as opportunities; China will reach out to relevant countries and international agencies to jointly study the capability of building a moon research base and verify core technologies. 

Xu Hongliang, the CNSA spokesperson, revealed on Thursday that Chang'e-7 is likely to explore the moon's south pole, which is similar to Russia's LUNA-26 probe mission. "Under the cooperation mechanism of two governments, China and Russia are preparing to push forward relevant collaboration."

Xu added that "We also welcome other countries around the world that are carrying out international moon base construction programs to join us, and make contributions to the cause of enhancing human well-being with space solutions."

China launched the country's first-ever Mars probe, codenamed Tianwen-1, on July 23 from Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province, kickstarting its inter-planetary exploration.

Currently, Tianwen-1 has traveled 370 million kilometers and reached more than 100 million kilometers from Earth, as per the CNSA latest update on the mission earlier this week. 

The spacecraft is expected to arrive in the gravity of the Red Planet by mid-February next year and then start orbiting Mars. And it aims to land on the planet by mid-May 2021, where it will release a rover to conduct a survey mission.

There would be three more planetary probe missions - an asteroid probe and sampling mission, a Mars sample mission, and a mission to orbit Jupiter - according the CNSA.

*



*
China launches Chang’e-5 mission via Long March-5 rocket to retrieve Moon rocks at Wenchang Space Launch Center from South China’s Hainan Province early Tuesday morning. Photo: Li Dike


*Busy schedule for crewed missions*

China will carry out 11 launches that include four crewed spaceships and four cargo spaceship flights in the next two years, as it aims to complete the building of the country's first space station by around 2022.

The space station, named Tiangong, meaning heavenly palace, will be a T shape with a core module at the center and a lab capsule on each side. It will be able to accommodate three astronauts under normal circumstances and up to six during a crew replacement.

The Chinese space station will operate in low-Earth orbit at an altitude from 340 kilometers to 450 kilometers for more than 10 years, supporting large-scale scientific, technological and application experiments.

Commenting on the prospect of sending Chinese astronauts to the moon, Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, said Thursday that the space station construction would be a priority for the next two years, and the topic of crewed lunar missions still awaits further discussion.

He also stressed that if there are any Chinese crewed moon mission, they shall be different from those by the US and Soviet Union during the space race period, which focused merely on who got there first and who made more landings.

We shall focus on the scientific research value [in future crewed moon missions], and breakthroughs made during the Chang'e-5 mission - take-off from the moon, rendezvous and docking on the lunar orbit, and re-entry to Earth - are all solid foundations laid for future crewed missions, he said.

*China is also pressing ahead with the research and development of a crewed heavy-lift carrier rocket, whose launch capability would reach 70 tons to the low Earth orbit (LEO) and 27 tons to the lunar transfer orbit (LTO), *according to a tentative roadmap for the country's future moon landing strategy unveiled by Zhou Yanfei, deputy chief designer of China's crewed space program in September, Global Times previously reported.

None of the existing members of China's Long March carrier rocket family could allow the country to achieve such an ambitious crewed moon landing, Zhou said during his keynote speech at the China Space Conference, adding that the development of a new heavy-lift crewed carrier rocket is among the challenges in reaching the goal.

CNSA officials on Thursday also mentioned such new-generation heavy-lift launch vehicles, calling them a must in the country's space industry development. 

"We are working on key technological solutions and optimizing plans, and we will report to the country for approval when the conditions are ripe," Wu revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340696072222601216Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

Mission extended: the Chang'e-5 orbiter is heading to Sun-Earth Lagrange point 1, according to the link here, citing Hu Hao, a chief designer of Chinese Lunar Exploration Program. Images: Weibo/China航天，NASA。







12:30 AM · Dec 21, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China航天​13分钟前​#长征八号# 【长征八号首飞】北京时间今天12时37分，我国在文昌航天发射场用长征八号遥一运载火箭发射技术验证七号卫星，此次发射任务还搭载了4颗微卫星。
长征八号总长约50.34米，起飞重量约356吨，起飞推力约480吨。700公里太阳同步轨道运载能力4.5吨以上。​
*China Aerospace*
13 minutes ago
[Long March 8 first flight] 

At 12:37 Beijing time today, our country launched the Long March 8 Y1 carrier rocket at the Wenchang Space Launch Site with technology verification No. 7 satellite, the launch mission also carried 4 microsatellites.

The Long March 8 has a total length of about 50.34 meters, a takeoff weight of about 356 tons, and a takeoff thrust of about 480 tons. The 700km sun-synchronous orbit has a carrying capacity of more than 4.5 tons.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

Maiden flight test mission success !!
​我们的太空​4分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【#长征八号运载火箭首次飞行试验取得圆满成功# 转发祝贺



】从国家航天局获悉,12月22日12 时37分,我国自主研制的新型中型运载火箭长征八号首次飞行试验，在中国文昌航天发射场顺利实施，火箭飞行正常,试验取得圆满成功。​长征八号运载火箭充分继承长征五号、长征七号运载火箭技术成果，采用无毒无污染推进剂，芯一级直径3.35米，芯二级直径3米，整流罩直径4.2米，捆绑2枚直径2.25米助推器,全长约50.3米,起飞质量约356吨,700公里太阳同步轨道运载能力不小于4.5吨,填补了我国太阳同步轨道3吨至4.5吨运载能力空白，对加速推进运载火箭升级换代具有重要意义，将与长征五号、长征六号、长征七号等无毒无污染运载火箭，构成运载能力大、中、小布局合理的新一代运载火箭型谱。​长征八号运载火箭首飞搭载的5颗试验性卫星准确进入预定轨道，相关卫星载荷将对微波成像等技术进行在轨验证,开展空间科学以及遥感、通信技术试验与应用。​长征八号运载火箭工程于2017年由国家航天局批复研制立项并组织实施,中国航天科技集团有限公司所属中国运载火箭技术研究院抓总研制运载火箭系统,中国卫星发射测控系统部负责飞行试验组织实施。此次任务是长征系列运载火箭第356次发射。（摄影：杨海鹏）#我们的太空#​
*Our space*
4 minutes ago from Weibo

[#Long March 8 Carrier rocket first flight test achieved a complete success#]

It was learned from the National Space Administration that at 12:37 on December 22, the first flight test of our country's self-developed medium-sized carrier rocket Long March 8 was successfully carried out at the Wenchang Space Launch Site in China. The rocket flew normally and the test was a complete success.

The Long March 8 launch vehicle fully inherits the technical achievements of the Long March 5 and Long March 7 launch vehicles. It uses non-toxic and pollution-free propellant. The core diameter is 3.35 meters, the 2nd stage diameter is 3 meters, and the fairing diameter is 4.2 meters and also bundled with 2 boosters with a diameter of 2.25 meters, total length is about 50.3 meters, take-off mass is about 356 tons, and its 700-kilometer sun-synchronous orbit has a carrying capacity of no less than 4.5 tons. Which fills the gap in the carrying capacity of China’s sun-synchronous orbit from 3 tons to 4.5 tons. It is of great significance for accelerating the upgrade of launch vehicles. Together with Long March 5, Long March 6, and Long March 7 non-toxic and pollution-free carrier rockets, it will form a new generation of carrier rockets with a reasonable layout of large, medium and small carrying capacities.

The five experimental satellites carried by the Long March 8 carrier rocket for the first flight have accurately entered the predetermined orbit. The relevant satellite payload will verify the microwave imaging and other technologies in orbit, and carry out space science, remote sensing and communication technology experiments and applications.

The Long March 8 carrier rocket project was approved by the National Space Administration in 2017 and subsequently organized the implementation. The China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, is responsible for the development of this launch vehicle systems. The China Satellite Launch, Measurement and Control System Department is responsible for the organization and implementation of this flight tests.

This mission is the 356th launch of the Long March series of carrier rockets. (Photo: Yang Haipeng)








​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341250390126280705

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s potentially reusable Long March-8 makes successful maiden flight*
By Deng Xiaoci Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/22 13:02:30




Photo: CNSA

China’s new generation medium-sized launch vehicle Long March-8 made a successful maiden flight from the tropical island province of Hainan in South China on Tuesday, sending five satellites into designated orbit at the same time.

According to the model’s designers from the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), a subordinate to the state aerospace giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), Long March-8 is capable of launching a payload of three to four and a half tons to the Sun-synchronous orbit (SSO). As a new member of the Long March carrier rocket family, the development of the Long March-8 aims to fill this gap, and the rocket model will be tasked with meeting surging demand for launch services from commercial satellite companies at home and abroad.

The Long March-8’s successful maiden flight means a lot to China’s efforts to build itself into a space power, as it will strongly push forward the upgrading of China’s medium-sized launch vehicles, and will lead the development of the country’s satellites in medium and low orbits and meet the launch requirements for these spacecrafts, Xiao Geng, the rocket’s commander-in-chief, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The 50.3-meter-long Long March-8 has a 3.35-meter-diameter core stage and two 2.25-meter-diameter side boosters. Weighing 356 tons at launch, it has a 480-ton take-off thrust and is capable of sending payloads weighing more than 4.5 tons into the SSO 700 kilometers above the ground, CALT said in a statement it sent to the Global Times.

We already had a carrier rocket that is capable of sending payloads of three tons to the SSO, and the Long March-8 will fill in a gap by boosting the country’s SSO launch capability from three to around five tons, which will help advance the development of a more powerful satellite platform, Xiao noted.

The model has been dubbed the “Chinese version of SpaceX Falcon 9” for its potential to be reusable. The first stage of Long March-8 is expected to become reusable 10 times by 2025, and by 2035, the entire rocket is expected to be reusable, the CASC said in early November.

A rocket engine needs to be throttleable to achieve zero velocity at the same time as it reaches the ground, which is a core technological requirement for building a reusable launch vehicle system.

This technology was tested for the first time in the Long March-8 maiden flight, which is also an experimental flight for the new rocket type, paving the way for further study and development for the reusable rocket system, according to the CASC statement.

In the long run, the Long March-8 will also be extremely smart, said the CASC. It will be able to adjust its flight status automatically if it encounters a malfunction, greatly improving the mission results.

Wu Yansheng, a senior official with the CASC, previously revealed in November that China aims to develop the first launch vehicle capable of vertical take-off and vertical landing (VTVL) by 2025.

Long March-8’s enhanced variant in the future could be the first Chinese rocket to become a VTVL launcher, space observers said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 24-DEC-2020
*A new TanSat XCO2 global product for climate studies*
INSTITUTE OF ATMOSPHERIC PHYSICS, CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES

Since CO2 has been recognized as the most important anthropogenic greenhouse gas owing to its significant impact on global warming and climate change, there have been a substantial number of studies that have focused on investigating the status of CO2 in the atmosphere in the past and present, and how it will change in the future.

The United Nations Climate Change Conference (24th Conference of the Parties, COP24) will conduct a climate change action global stock-take for each of five years starting in 2023. Therefore, in support of these efforts, we need a new method to verify how much human emissions impact the global carbon cycle and climate change.

The 1st Chinese Carbon Dioxide Monitoring Satellite Mission, known as TanSat, which was supported by the Ministry of Science and Technology of China, the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the China Meteorological Administration, launched in December 2016 for the purpose of monitoring CO2 concentrations in the atmosphere over the globe. The 1st TanSat global map of CO2 dry-air mixing ratio (XCO2) measurements over land was released as a version-1 data product with an accuracy of 2.11 ppmv (parts per million by volume).

"Unfortunately, it is not accurate enough to support estimation of anthropogenic CO2 emissions in cities due to it having a 1-1.5 ppm gradient across urban areas, as shown from ground-based measurement in Paris," explains Dongxu Yang, a scientist with the Institute of Atmospheric Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (IAP/CAS), who is closely involved in TanSat data retrieval. "On TanSat's 4th birthday coming this year, we will introduce a new version [version 2] of the TanSat global XCO2 product."

The new TanSat global XCO2 product is retrieved by IAPCAS (the Institute of Atmospheric Physics Carbon Dioxide Retrieval Algorithm for Satellite Remote Sensing), and the European Space Agency (ESA) Climate Change Initiative plus (CCI+) TanSat XCO2 product is retrieved by the University of Leicester Full Physics (UoL-FP) retrieval algorithm. The new TanSat XCO2 data product is now retrieved by IAP/CAS using the O2 A-band and CO2 weak band together, after a new approach has been developed to improve the retrieval accuracy by optimizing the TanSat measured spectrum. The TanSat v2 XCO2 data product can be obtained from the CASA (the Cooperation on the Analysis of carbon SAtellites data) TanSat data and science service.

Intercomparison of TanSat XCO2 retrieval between the two algorithms shows good agreement for global Total Column Carbon Observing Network (TCCON) overpass measurements with 34,699 individual measurements. The dispersion between the two data products has a standard deviation of 1.28 ppmv, and there is also a -0.35 ppmv overall bias between both. These intercomparison results are introduced in a recently published paper in _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_.

In January 2020, a protocol was signed between the National Remote Sensing Center of the China Ministry of Science and Technology of China (MOST/NRSCC) and ESA regarding the intended coordination of their activities in the Remote Sensing of Greenhouse Gases and Related Missions. MOST/NRSCC and ESA intend TanSat to be a third-party mission of ESA, and TanSat data have been included in key ESA programs such as the Climate Change Initiative plus (CCI+) and Earthnet Data Assessment Pilot (EDAP).

The new dataset will be involved in global carbon flux estimations and climate studies in the near future. The TanSat mission will never stop, and developments are required in future generations of TanSat missions to contribute further to global stock-take and carbon-neutral research.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342307873531994113

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340513102018711553




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342302190791131141Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Countdown and unveil! The reentry capsule of the Shenzhou-10 manned spacecraft has been officially handed over to Mao's birthplace — Shaoshan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

*China to launch space station cabinet next spring*
*Chief designer says China ‘completed research and development work for space station core cabinet’*
Riyaz Ul Khaliq |25.12.2020







*ANKARA *
Moving a step closer to launch its space station, China Friday announced that it will launch the core cabinet of the ongoing project in 2021 spring.
Zhou Jianping, the chief designer of China's manned space program, said the core cabinet will be launched "as a starter of the construction of China's space station.”
The country “completed the research and development work for the space station core cabinet as well as that of the Long March-5B launch vehicle,” Chinese daily Global Times cited Jianping as saying.
The testing work reached its final stage, he told reporters at Shaoshan city in the central Hunan province.
China’s large modular space station will be placed in low orbit. It will be roughly one-fifth of the mass of the International Space Station and about the size of the decommissioned Russian Mir space station.
“Chinese astronauts will carry out multiple missions outside the space station capsule and explore and experiment on new space technology that enables space missions to be more economic,” said Jianping, who also teaches at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
To complete the construction of the space station, China is expected to conduct 11 space flight missions in the coming two years – which include four manned flight missions and four cargo spaceship flights.
The space station is expected to be operational by 2022.
Jianping’s announcement came after China’s newly built indigenous rocket made a successful flight to space with five satellites on Tuesday.
Deemed as a major push in China’s space program project, the 356 tons of new rocket from the Long March series is said to become reusable 10 times by 2025 and by 2035.
The designers of the Long March-8 rocket said the new rocket is capable of launching a “payload of three to four and a half tons to the Sun-synchronous orbit.”
Shaoshan is known as the birthplace of late Chinese leader Mao Zedong.
Mao is the founder of the People’s Republic of China, which he ruled as the chairman of the Communist Party of China from its establishment in 1949 until he died in 1976. His birth anniversary is on Saturday and people from across China are coming to pay tribute to him.









China to launch space station cabinet next spring


Chief designer says China ‘completed research and development work for space station core cabinet’ - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 19:47​【新跨越！我国首个3.35米直径铝锂合金火箭贮箱在火箭院诞生】近日，我国首个3.35米直径铝锂合金火箭贮箱在火箭院诞生，经各环节试验检测合格且性能良好，初步具备工程应用条件。该贮箱采用了第三代高性能铝锂合金，与当前国际主流铝铜合金贮箱相比，强度提升30%左右，同等条件下结构减重15%以上。这标志着我国已打通国际一流贮箱研制链路，运载火箭研制水平实现新跨越。
第三代铝锂合金贮箱的问世，是我国运载火箭结构效率和运载能力进一步提升的重要标志。胡正根说，目前仅美国航天飞机、法尔肯和前苏联能源号等运载火箭，在贮箱结构上大面积使用了铝锂合金，这使其结构效率和运载能力达到国际领先水平，代表了运载火箭贮箱的发展方向。
火箭院总体设计部结构室主任刘观日介绍，我国3.35米铝锂合金贮箱将主要应用在新一代运载火箭末级，提升长征五号、长征七号、长征八号等火箭结构效率和运载能力，大幅增强我国深空探测能力和水平，同时为更大直径的重型火箭和新一代载人火箭研制奠定基础。​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 19:47

[New Leap! China’s first 3.35m diameter aluminum-lithium alloy rocket storage tank was born in China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) ]

Recently, China’s first 3.35-meter-diameter aluminum-lithium alloy rocket storage tank was born in the CALT. It has been tested in various stages and found to have good performance and has reach preliminary engineering application conditions. The storage tank uses the third-generation high-performance aluminum-lithium alloy. Compared with the current international mainstream aluminum-copper alloy storage tank, the strength is increased by about 30%, and the structural weight is reduced by more than 15% under the same conditions. This indicates that China has achieve international first-class storage tank development level, and launch vehicle technological development has achieved a new leap.

The advent of the third-generation aluminum-lithium alloy storage tank is an important symbol of the further improvement of the structural efficiency and carrying capacity of China's launch vehicle. Hu Zhenggen said that currently only the US Space Shuttle, Falcon, and the former Soviet Union Energia have used aluminum-lithium alloy on a large area in the tank structure, which makes the structural efficiency and carrying capacity reach the international leading level, demonstrate the development direction of rocket tank.

Liu Guanri, Director of the Structural Department of the General Design Department of the CALT, introduced that the 3.35-meter aluminum-lithium alloy storage tank will be mainly used in the final stage of the new generation of launch vehicles to improve the structural efficiency and carrying capacity of Long March 5, Long March 7, and Long March 8 rockets. Will be able to greatly enhance China's deep space exploration capabilities and level, while laying the foundation for further development of larger-diameter heavy rockets and new generation of manned rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Rice seeds carried to the moon and back sprout*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-12-29 16:31

Some of the 40 grams of rice seeds that made a round trip to the moon have sprouted and are ready for follow-up studies, according to Science Daily on Monday.

The rice seeds traveled to the moon and returned to Earth after 23 days of flight aboard China's Chang'e 5 lunar probe. This marks the first time China conducted a deep space induced mutation breeding experiment on rice.

The seeds were handed over to their provider, the National Engineering Research Center of Plant Space Breeding of South China Agricultural University, on Dec 23.

China was the first country to use space technology to induce mutation breeding of crops. "Mutations are the basis of species evolution, as well as the basis of breeding of new variety," said Guo Tao, deputy director of the space breeding center.

Rice is a model organism in genetic research. Using rice as a deep space payload to study the evolution of species helps to understand hereditary effects in deep space. It may also produce beneficial mutations that could be applied to rice seed selection and breeding and boost agricultural production, Guo added.

Guo said next they will conduct a series of selfing and outcrossing experiments on the seed to cultivate new rice varieties that satisfy future requirements in terms of resistance to diseases and pests, stress tolerance and adaptation to mechanized production.

To ensure national food security, China's total yield of rice needs to grow about 10 percent by 2030.

As a leading scientific research and innovation platform in space breeding, the National Engineering Research Center of Plant Space Breeding has conducted 24 space-induced mutation experiments on plants since 1996.

The experiment on the Chang'e 5 probe is different from previous ones. It was the first such experiment conducted in a deep space environment, the space flight time was longer and the probe encountered radiation in the Van Allen Belts and fromsunspot activity, said Guo.

Stronger hereditary effects are expected to be produced in this experiment, as a deep space environment is more similar to a real space extreme environment. It will help researchers learn how hereditary effects induced in deep space and a low-Earth orbit environment differ, and provide important experiment samples and data for further research on mutation rules in space breeding, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

3.2m 3 segmented solid booster engine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344130995159613440CCTV Asia Pacific @CCTVAsiaPacific
China state-affiliated media

#China successfully conducted a test run of its most powerful solid #rocket booster in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Wednesday.

中国自主研制的民用航天首台3.2米3分段大型固体 #火箭助推发动机 在西安完成首次地面试车




11:59 AM · Dec 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 机飞弹打_航空航天
> 
> ​今天 11:16 来自 荣耀30 5G​近日，北京天兵科技有限公司（以下简称天兵科技）首台“天火三号”（TH-3）液体火箭发动机在北京天兵总装基地完成全系统总装工作。通过一年多的研制，天兵科技独立研制、拥有自主知识产权的30吨HCP液体发动机日前破壳露出真容。​天火三号发动机主要由头部装置、燃烧室、喷管、点火装置组成，作为国内首台大吨位HCP液体火箭发动机，具有高性能、无毒无污染、常温贮存、多次重复点火和深度变推能力，大幅降低了发动机零组件数量和成本的同时，也同步提升了发动机产品的可靠性。​
> *Missile hit_Aerospace
> 57 minutes ago from Honor 30 5G*
> 
> Recently, Beijing Tianbing Technology Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as Tianbing Technology)'s first "Tianhuo-3" (TH-3) liquid rocket engine completed the system-wide assembly work at the Beijing Tianbing Assembly Base. After more than a year of research and development, the 30-ton HCP liquid engine independently developed by Tianbing Technology and with independent intellectual property rights has recently broken its veil to show its true appearance.
> 
> Tianhuo No. 3 engine is mainly composed of head unit, combustion chamber, nozzle, and ignition device. As the first large-tonnage HCP liquid rocket engine in China, it has high performance, non-toxic and pollution-free, normal temperature storage, multiple repeated ignitions and deep variable thrust Ability, which greatly reduces the number and cost of engine components, while simultaneously improving the reliability of engine products.
> 
> View attachment 686120
> 
> View attachment 686121​



航天爱好者网​今天 10:00 来自 微博视频 已编辑​【天火三号试车成功，建议公司下次换个好点的摄像头】北京天兵科技自主研制的国内首台30吨推力HCP火箭发动机天火三号（TH-3）全系统热试车取得成功。​​12月以来，TH-3发动机共进行了6次稳态程序的考核，发动机启动、关机平稳，稳态工作参数正常，发动机各项性能指标均达到了设计要求，全面通过热试车考核。​​天火三号30吨级发动机是继天火一号（1000N）全系统热试车、天火二号（10000N）全系统热试车成功研制的基础上，由天兵科技独立自主研发生产的，是目前世界上HCP推进剂体系中推力量级最大的发动机，从设计到生产、再至试验点火成功，历时一年，发动机主要零组件采用3D打印方案，发动机研制过程中借鉴了液体火箭发动机和固体火箭发动机交叉融合的设计经验，进行了大量首创性的精密结构、新材料、新工艺的工程应用，提高产品可靠性的同时，大幅降低了发动机生产成本。​​天兵科技称，HCP推进剂是航天领域内公认的先进液体推进剂体系，具有绿色无毒、常温贮存、高性能（公司未公开TH3的比冲水平，但以NOFBX相关论文称，比冲可以高到325s，远在单组元发动机之上，甚至超过传统肼基推进剂）、低成本、系统简洁可靠性高的特点。天火三号发动机的试车成功，标志着该推进剂体系的研究已进入工程化应用阶段。采用HCP推进剂的天火三号发动机具备了传统低温双组元推进剂的高性能，同时具备了单组元发动机的可靠性和使用便捷性。这意味着，装备天火三号发动机的液体运载火箭较同等运力规模的火箭，起飞重量降低50%、零部件数量减少60%，大幅降低了运载火箭的制造和发射成本，同时显著提升了运载火箭的可靠性，是未来低成本、高频次进入太空的优质解决方案。此外，得益于天火发动机先进的设计理念和HCP推进剂体系的特点，天火系列发动机还具备连续深度变推力能力，能够让火箭更容易实现回收复用功能。​​现在是点评时间，这个HCP应该是一种预混合的推进剂，国外叫NOFBX。绿色无毒比冲相对高，听起来很美，但国内外不大力推进是有原因的，有一定危险性。此类发动机国内外试车时都炸过台子，这种发动机在关闭时控制不好容易回火，沿着燃烧室往上烧，因为推进剂本身就是混合好的。__航天爱好者网超话 #中国航天# _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频​
*Space Enthusiast Network*
Today at 10:00 from Weibo video

*Beijing Tianbing Technology independently developed the first domestic 30-ton thrust HCP rocket engine Tianhuo III (TH-3) full system hot test successfully.*

Since December, the TH-3 engine has undergone a total of 6 steady-state program assessments. The engine starts and shuts down smoothly, and the steady-state working parameters are normal. The engine's performance indicators have reached the design requirements and fully passed the hot test.

The 30-ton engine of Tianhuo-3 is developed and produced by Tianbing Technology independently following the successful development of Tianhuo-1 (1000N) full-system hot test run and Tianhuo-2 (10000N) full-system hot test run. It is currently the largest thrust HCP propellant engine system in the world. From design to production, and then to the successful test ignition, it took one year. The main components of the engine used 3D printing. The design experience of the cross-fusion of liquid rocket motors and solid rocket motors was used for reference in the engine development process. A large number of pioneering engineering applications of precision structures, new materials, and new processes have been carried out to improve product reliability and greatly reduce engine production costs.

Tianbing Technology claims that HCP propellant is a recognized advanced liquid propellant system in the aerospace field. It has green, non-toxic, room temperature storage, and high performance (The company has not disclosed the specific impulse level of TH3, but according to NOFBX related papers, the specific impulse can be as high as 325s, which is far higher than that of other mono-propellant engine and even more than traditional hydrazine-based propellants), low cost, simple system and high reliability. The successful test run of the Tianhuo-3 engine indicates that the research on the propellant system has entered the engineering application stage. The Tianhuo-3 engine with HCP propellant has the high performance of traditional cryogenic bi-propellant, and at the same time has the reliability and convenience of mono-propellant engine. This means that the liquid launch vehicle equipped with the Tianhuo-3 engine has a 50% lower take-off weight and a 60% reduction in the number of parts than a rocket of the same capacity, which greatly reduces the manufacturing and launch costs of the launch vehicle, and at the same time significantly improves the reliability of the launch vehicle. It is a high-quality solution for low-cost, high-frequency entry into space in the future. In addition, thanks to the advanced design concept of the Tianhuo engine and the characteristics of the HCP propellant system, the Tianhuo series of engines also have the ability for continuous throttleability, which can make it easier for the rocket to realize the recovery and reuse function.

Here is the time for comment (Note: from editor of Space Enthusiast Network).
This so-called HCP should be a pre-mixed propellant, called NOFBX abroad. Green and non-toxic, the specific impulse is also relatively high, sounds wonderful. But there are reasons why domestic and foreign efforts are not vigorously pursue. There is a certain risk. This type of engine has a history of explosion during test runs at home and abroad. This kind of engine is not easy to control during turn off, when it could backfire and burn up along the combustion chamber because at that time the propellant is already well mixed.

Video link of the test -> _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频












​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 3.2m 3 segmented solid booster engine
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344130995159613440CCTV Asia Pacific @CCTVAsiaPacific
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #China successfully conducted a test run of its most powerful solid #rocket booster in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Wednesday.
> 
> 中国自主研制的民用航天首台3.2米3分段大型固体 #火箭助推发动机 在西安完成首次地面试车
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:59 AM · Dec 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shi12jun

China's rise is unstoppable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​今天 09:39 来自 360安全浏览器​【目标：日地拉格朗日L1点！#嫦娥五号#轨道器开展拓展试验】12月17日，嫦娥五号任务轨道器与返回器实施分离，并顺利执行规避机动。在完成既定主任务后，轨道器启程飞往距离地球约150万公里的日地拉格朗日L1点，进行环绕飞行并开展探测试验。日地L1点探测试验后，将根据轨道器状态和约束条件等情况，视情开展其他拓展任务。（来源：中国探月工程）​
China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
Today at 09:39 from 360 Safe Browser

[Target: Sun and Earth Lagrange L1 point! Chang'e-5 orbiter launches extended test]

On December 17, the Chang'e-5 mission orbiter and the returner were separated and the evasion maneuver was successfully executed. After completing the established main mission, the orbiter set off for the Sun Earth Lagrange L1 point, about 1.5 million kilometers away from the earth, to carry out a circumnavigation flight and conduct exploration tests. After the sun-earth L1 exploration test, other extended tasks will be carried out according to the status of the orbiter and the constraints. (Source: China Lunar Exploration Project)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Great chief scientist of China lunar mission. Very passionate and patriotic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346087988518916096Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

China’s CASC targets more than 40 space launches in 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Venus Orbiter and Lander, Mars Sampling Return, Asteroid Probe*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12820736





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Tianwen-2 Mission*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12839973



*Tianwen-4 Mission*


 预定发射时间 任务名称 任务目标
 备注 2022年 嫦娥七号 月球南极综合探测任务  2024年 嫦娥六号 预定月球南极采样返回  2026年 嫦娥八号 验证月球科研基地构建 预定 2030年 新载人飞船 月球基地 待定 2026/2028年 天问三号 火星采样返回  2026年 天问二号小行星2016HO3采样返回  2030年 天问四号木星探测 预定 2024/2026年 天问五／六号 太阳系边际探测 设想 2028/2030年 天问七号 太阳系边际及邻近星际空间探测 设想






https://archive.vn/PYNNp/67668c532e30155bf688c47ca612f344c038853e.png ; https://archive.vn/PYNNp/458c828ab7457643e6f0cb8645929c52db6af723/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201231042531if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ep1B82JUYAAdsgj?format=png&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/rhZhao/status/1341304012918820864 
▲ 1. China's Jupiter system exploration mission.

*Jupiter system exploration trajectory design: Summary of the winning solution at CTOC10*

Published: 02 November 2020

Abstract

This paper presents the methods and results submitted by the winning team from Harbin Institute of Technology of the 10th China Trajectory Optimization Competition (CTOC10). The problem posed by CTOC10 requires exploring the Jupiter system using a combined spacecraft. The exploration mission consists of the detection of Jupiter’s magnetic field and an exploration of the Galilean moons. The mission is completed through three steps: problem analysis, orbital design process, and data processing. The orbital design process is mainly divided into four parts, namely, repeating ground-track orbit design, gravity-assisted orbit design, initial orbit parameter selection, and local optimization adjustment. The designed orbit is then evaluated using a heuristic optimization algorithm applied during the data processing. Finally, six full-coverage observations of Jupiter’s magnetic field are realized under the constraints of fuel and time. The final index of the submitted result is 357.8067.

http://web.archive.org/web/20210105011117/https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s42064-020-0079-4
https://archive.vn/PhYpN 





https://archive.vn/kJ31k/6e8016c96939b040e472a2ca092d3d3e1754fc30.jpg ; https://archive.vn/kJ31k/0a59952690fd2f22357eb362d7843b49209de9fa/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210105010856/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eq1uTuBXIAIYjMY?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 2. The exploration mission consists of the detection of Jupiter’s magnetic field and an exploration of the Galilean moons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bshifter

@Beast see the time table above, the fastest mars sampling would be 2028 with this new schedule.


----------



## JSCh

*China to open FAST telescope to international scientists*
Jan 5, 2021
New China TV

China's FAST telescope, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, will be available for global service from April 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bshifter

JSCh said:


> *China to open FAST telescope to international scientists*
> Jan 5, 2021
> New China TV
> 
> China's FAST telescope, the world's largest single-dish radio telescope, will be available for global service from April 1.



China lacks soft power? Not at all. After ISS is gone, Chinese Space Station will be the only one available welcoming other countries to board it. International collaboration on Space has always been China's policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*1st LD-Writethru-China Focus: 400 mln km within 163 days, China's Mars probe heads for red planet*




0 Comment(s)



Print



E-mailXinhua, January 03, 2021
Adjust font size: 





BEIJING, Jan. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Mars probe Tianwen-1 has traveled more than 400 million km by Sunday morning and is expected to enter Mars orbit next month, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).
As of 6 a.m. on Sunday (Beijing Time), the Mars probe had flown in space for 163 days. It was about 130 million km from Earth and about 8.3 million km from Mars.
According to the CNSA, the probe is functioning stably and is scheduled to slow down before entering Mars orbit in more than a month and preparing itself to land on the red planet.
Since its launch on July 23, 2020, the Mars probe has captured an image showing both Earth and the moon, as well as taking several selfies. It has carried out three orbital corrections, a deep-space maneuver and self-checks on multiple payloads.
Tianwen-1 probe, weighing about five tonnes, consists of an orbiter, a lander and a rover. It is designed to complete orbiting, landing and roving in one mission.
After entering the Mars orbit, it will spend two to three months surveying potential landing sites, using a high-resolution camera to prepare for the landing in May.
The most challenging part of the mission will be the soft landing, an autonomous process of the probe lasting seven to eight minutes. The probe will use its aerodynamic shape, parachute and retrorocket to decelerate and buffer legs to touch down.
After the landing, the rover will be released to conduct scientific exploration with an expected lifespan of at least 90 Martian days (about three months on Earth), and the orbiter, with a design life of one Martian year (about 687 days on Earth), will relay communications for the rover while conducting its own scientific detection.
Tianwen-1 means Questions to Heaven and comes from a poem written by Qu Yuan (about 340-278 BC), one of the greatest poets of ancient China. The name signifies the Chinese nation's perseverance in pursuing truth and science and exploring nature and the universe, according to the CNSA. Enditem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Pools of water inside a gamma ray observatory’s central building detect particles from air showers.
> INSTITUTE OF HIGH ENERGY PHYSICS/CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES
> 
> *China’s ambitious telescopes rise in the thin air of the Tibetan Plateau*
> By Dennis Normile Apr. 25, 2019 , 2:00 PM
> 
> DAOCHENG COUNTY IN CHINA—"I've seen people faint here," warns physicist He Huihai as he deplanes at Daocheng Yading Airport, the world's highest at 4411 meters above sea level. Many of his colleagues at the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) in Beijing take a day to acclimate before resuming work on the Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO), an ambitious new observatory here on the eastern edge of the Tibetan Plateau.
> 
> Although troublesome for humans, the thin air is exactly what makes Tibet good for observing the staggeringly energetic photons that crash into Earth from unidentified objects across the universe. After 3 years of construction, LHAASO is nearly finished and begins observations on 26 April.
> 
> LHAASO is just the first in a batch of observatories taking shape across the Tibetan Plateau, which might one day rival the high, dry, Atacama Desert in Chile as a home for premier observatories. IHEP's Ali CMB Polarization Telescope (AliCPT), under construction in the plateau's west, will start its hunt for signs of primordial gravitational waves next year. This year, the National Space Science Center will begin to build the Daocheng Solar Radio Telescope (DSRT), which will study the sun's violent outbursts. And the National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC) in Beijing is studying sites on the northwestern rim of the plateau for a 12-meter Large Optical-Infrared Telescope (LOT), larger than any existing telescope.
> 
> Astronomers have long recognized the potential of the Tibetan Plateau, which has the highest average elevation of any region on Earth. In 1990, IHEP established a small cosmic ray observatory near Lhasa at 4300 meters. Since 2010, NAOC's Ali Observatory, at 5100 meters, has hosted several small telescopes. But the scientific building boom accelerated after the four new observatories won funding under China's latest Five-Year Plan, covering 2016 to 2020, as part of the nation's efforts to boost basic research. New roads and airports, built as part of China's controversial effort to tie Tibet more closely to the nation, are also encouraging astronomers to come.
> 
> Now, the country's biggest optical telescope is a 4-meter facility near Beijing that has not lived up to expectations. The LOT, in contrast, would be one of the most powerful telescopes on Earth. A dispute over its design has delayed progress, but once NAOC settles on a site it hopes to move forward, says NAOC Vice President Xue Suijian. Such an instrument would allow China's astronomers to join the hunt for exoplanets, study the evolution of galaxies, and watch for optical counterparts to gravitational waves, he says.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> --> China’s ambitious telescopes rise in the thin air of the Tibetan Plateau | Science | AAAS




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346743312775053319China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

The 1st detector array of China's Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO) in Sichuan began operation recently as its main component Water Cherenkov Detector Array (WCDA) completed construction. The detector array consists of 3120 units with self-developed tech.




5:00 PM · Jan 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## bshifter

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346743312775053319China Science @ChinaScience
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The 1st detector array of China's Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO) in Sichuan began operation recently as its main component Water Cherenkov Detector Array (WCDA) completed construction. The detector array consists of 3120 units with self-developed tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:00 PM · Jan 6, 2021



It began operation in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

bshifter said:


> It began operation in 2019


Yes, if you click the quoted content on the top of my post above, it contain a link to a Science magazine report that would give the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 10:16​航天科技集团六院、长征五号系列运载火箭副总设计师王维彬介绍，这已经是这台发动机（YF77）经历的第4个500秒的试车验证，相当于正常飞行时间的4倍，大大提高了发动机的寿命余量。本次试车完了以后，要对参数进行分析和产品进行检查。如果一切正常还要第5次、第6次的试验，最终要是到试第8次​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 10:16

According to Wang Weibin, deputy chief designer of the Sixth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. and the Long March 5 series of carrier rockets, this is the fourth 500-second test run of this engine (YF77), which is equivalent to 4 times the normal flight time, which greatly improve the life margin of the engine. After this test run is over, the parameters must be analyzed and the product checked. If everything is normal, will proceed with 5th and 6th test, until finally the 8th test.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347810337437978624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's space station core module, cargo craft pass factory review*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-14 20:59:00_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Jan. 14 (Xinhua) -- The core module of China's planned space station has passed a factory review, along with the project's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft and the core module mission products of the space application systems, the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) said Thursday.

The completion of the factory review, conducted by experts at China's manned space program, means the construction project of the country's space station will now enter the implementation phase, the CMSEO statement said.

China is scheduled to complete the in-orbit construction of the space station around 2022, after carrying out 11 flight missions this year and next, including three launches of different modules, four launches of cargo craft and four launches of manned craft.

The core module, named Tianhe (harmony of the heavens), is scheduled for launch this spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China航天 

​1月14日 19:14​【航天科工卫星智能生产线在汉试运行 年产240颗以上小卫星】航天科工二院空间工程公司近日完成我国首条批产卫星智能生产线的研制、生产及安装工作，生产线已转入现场试运行阶段，可实现年产240颗以上小卫星的设计产能目标。
“卫星从原材料出库到整星检验合格入库，需经历舱板级部装、卫星总装、整星电性能测试、通信载荷测试等十余道工序，如果关键工艺环节全部由机器来替代，生产效率可以提高40%以上。”机械总体设计岗设计师刘峰说，从单件小批量手工生产到高度自动化生产，生产线实现了卫星生产从制造到“智造”的蜕变_O_网页链接​
*China Aerospace*
January 14 19:14

[China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. (CASIC) Intelligent Satellite Production Line is in trial-run in Wuhan, producing more than 240 small satellites per year]

The Space Engineering Company of the Second Academy of CASIC recently completed the development, production and installation of China first batch-produced intelligent satellite production line. The production line has enter the on-site trial operation stage, which could achieve the design capacity goal of producing more than 240 small satellites per year.

"Satellites need to go through more than ten processes from the raw material delivery to the entire satellite inspection and storage, including deck-level assembly, satellite assembly, entire satellite electrical performance testing, and communication load testing. If all the key process links are replaced by machines, production efficiency can be increased by more than 40%." Liu Feng, the overall design designer of machinery, said that from small batch manual production to highly automated production, the production line has realized the transformation of satellite production from manufacturing to "intelligent manufacturing".


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China launches two satellites for gravitational wave detection*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-10 06:27:50_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> XICHANG, Dec. 10 (Xinhua) -- China sent two satellites for the detection of gravitational waves into planned orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province on Thursday morning.
> 
> The two satellites, which compose the Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM) mission, were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 4:14 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the center.
> 
> Thursday's launch was the 355th mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> The GECAM satellites will be used to monitor high-energy celestial phenomena such as gravitational wave gamma-ray bursts, high-energy radiation of fast radio bursts, special gamma-ray bursts and magnetar bursts, and to study neutron stars, black holes and other compact objects and their merger processes.
> 
> In addition, they will also detect high-energy radiation phenomena in space, such as solar flares, Earth gamma flashes and Earth electron beams, providing observation data for scientists.
> 
> The GECAM project is carried out by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The Long March-11 rocket is developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.
> 
> View attachment 694714
> 
> View attachment 694715
> 
> View attachment 694716
> 
> View attachment 694717​



中科院高能所​今天 09:47 来自 微博 weibo.com​【GECAM卫星团队发布其首个天体爆发事件探测结果】北京时间2021年1月20日凌晨，引力波暴高能电磁对应体全天监测器（“怀柔一号”极目望远镜，简称GECAM）卫星团队首次在国际伽马暴协调网络（Gamma-ray Burst Coordinates Network，简称GCN）发布了天体爆发事件GRB 210119A的观测通告（GCN circular编号29331，详见_O_网页链接），标志着GECAM卫星开始向国际天文界提供及时的观测结果，为“多波段、多信使”天文时代爆发天体的联合观测研究贡献力量。​​　　该爆发事件发生于世界时（Coordinate Universal Time）2021年1月19日02时54分09.85秒，即北京时间2021年1月19日上午10时54分09.85秒。尽管GECAM卫星尚处于在轨测试阶段，但在GECAM卫星西安和北京试验队的密切协同下，卫星及时下传了观测数据，数据分析团队随即开展了快速分析工作。​​GECAM卫星是中科院空间先导二期的首发科学卫星，于2020年12月10日凌晨4时14分37秒（北京时间）于西昌卫星发射中心用长征11号固体运载火箭以“一箭双星”的方式发射入轨。GECAM卫星被命名为“怀柔一号”，是北京怀柔综合性国家科学中心空间科学实验室挂牌后的首个科学卫星。卫星入轨后，有效载荷状态良好，各项功能都得到有效验证，已成功观测到伽马射线暴、天蝎座X-1的地球掩食、X射线脉冲星、太阳耀斑以及高能宇宙线事例等现象，预计后续将有丰富的科学产出。​
*Institute of High Energy Phisics, Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Today at 09:47 from Weibo

[GECAM satellite team releases its first celestial event detection results]

In the early morning of January 20, 2021, Beijing time, the Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor (GECAM, also called "Huairou No. 1" Polar Eye Telescope) satellite team for the first time issued observation notice of celestial outburst event GRB 210119A (GCN circular number 29331, see O web link for details) on the International Gamma-ray Burst Coordinates Network (GCN). That marks the beginning of GECAM satellites submission of timely observations to the international astronomy community, and contribute to the joint observation and research of celestial bodies outburst in the "multi-band, multi-messenger" astronomical era.

　　 The outbreak occurred at 02:54:09.85 on January 19, 2021 in Coordinate Universal Time, which is 10:54:09.85 on January 19, 2021, Beijing time. Although the GECAM satellite is still in the orbit test stage, but with the close coordination between the GECAM satellite Xi'an and Beijing test team, the satellite sent the observation data in time, and the data analysis team is able to immediately carried out rapid analysis.

The GECAM satellite is the first scientific satellite of the Space Pilot Phase II program of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It was launched at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center at 4:14:37 (Beijing time) on December 10, 2020, using the Long March 11 solid carrier rocket "two satellites on one rocket" way to launch into orbit. The GECAM satellite was named "Huairou No. 1" and was the first scientific satellite after the establishment of the Space Science Laboratory of the Beijing Huairou Comprehensive National Science Center. After the satellite is in orbit, the payload is found to be in good condition, and all designed functions have been effectively verified. Gamma-ray bursts, the eclipse of Scorpio X-1, X-ray pulsars, solar flares and high-energy cosmic rays have all been successfully observed. It is optimistic that abundant scientific output will be produced in the future.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/101821521427384/posts/234183158191219


----------



## JSCh

The 11th institutes (Beijing) of the Sixth Academy of CASC, which is one of the institute responsible for rocket propulsion is touting what they have done in the 13th five year plan (2016-2020).

China航天 

​25分钟前 已编辑​十三五期间，航天科技六院11所（京）以创新为引领发展的第一动力，通过内外部渠道加大研发投入，顺利完成重型运载火箭两型氢氧发动机关深阶段攻关，在分级燃烧控制等一系列关键技术研究方面取得长足进步。连续成功开展可重复使用60吨级液氧甲烷发动机13次整机热试验，有效突破组合循环、复合预冷、核热推进等新型动力项目关键技术。(航天科技六院)​
*China Aerospace*
Edited 25 minutes ago

During the 13th Five-Year Plan, the 11th institutes (Beijing) of the Sixth Academy of China aerospace science and technology corp. (CASC), taking innovation as the first driving force for progress, had increase R&D investment through internal and external channels, successfully tackling key problems for deep stage research of two-type of hydrolox engine for heavy rocket, including significant progress in the research of a series of key technologies such as staged combustion control. Also, successively carried out 13 whole engine hot tests of a reusable 60-ton metholox engine, and effective progress in key technologies for new propulsion projects such as combined cycle, hybrid pre-cooling, and nuclear thermal propulsion. (Sixth Academy of CASC)


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Chang'e 5 Lunar Probe Extended As Solar Probe*

January 21, 2021

The orbiter that successfully brought Chang’e 5’s lunar samples back to Earth is continuing on an extended mission toward areas of the solar system that China has yet to visit.

The orbiter dropped off the mission’s return capsule for a skip-reentry on December 17th, ending an intense 23-day expedition to obtain the youngest lunar samples so far collected. But the orbiter wasn’t done. Thanks to its insertion into a precise lunar orbit trajectory, the orbiter had plenty of remaining propellant. Following its capsule release, it performed a maneuver to avoid Earth and head for new deep-space territory. 

An update from the China Lunar Exploration Program (CLEP) on January 19th states that the spacecraft is now 1.43 million kilometers (889,000 miles) from Earth and will arrive at the L1 Sun-Earth Lagrange point in mid-March. Once at L1 between Earth and the Sun, the probe will test the design and control of the orbit, take readings of the radiation environment, and make observations of the Sun.

This gravitationally stable orbit offers a prime vantage point for solar observations. The 25-year-old Solar and Heliospheric Observatory (SOHO) still operates there, as does NASA’s Deep Space Climate Observatory (DSCOVR).

What will follow remains a mystery, however. Sheng Ruiquin, deputy director of the Chang’e 5 design team, said that his team will “evaluate the next phase of the mission based on the orbiter's status at L1.”

Sheng says that the spacecraft should have more than 100 kilograms of propellant remaining. Wile vague, this puts some constraints on what is possible. 

Spaceflight observer Jonathan McDowell (Center for Astrophysics, Harvard & Smithsonian) says this could tentatively rule out the capability for a change in velocity, for example to fly toward Venus. It also makes a flyby of a near-Earth asteroid unlikely, though such a flyby would help the ZhengHe mission, due to launch in 2024, as it prepares to sample the former minimoon 469219 Kamoʻoalewa, initially dubbed 2016 HO3.

However, one option that might still be in the cards is a visit to the Sun-Earth L4 or L5 Lagrange points. These more stable regions, 60° ahead and behind Earth in its orbit, are theorized to hold co-orbiting “Trojan” objects. Chang’e 5 could use its imagers to check one of these Lagrange points for the presence of Earth Trojans. So far, one object, 2010 TK7, has been confirmed to be oscillating around L4.

China has a history of extending its lunar missions. Chang’e 2, China’s second lunar orbiter launched in 2010, departed for the Earth–Sun L2 Lagrange point after completing its primary mission. It then used its remaining propellant for a flyby of near-Earth asteroid Toutatis in December 2012.

Chang’e 2 continued into deep space before contact was lost in 2014, according to Xinhua (Chinese). The Chang’e 5 orbiter is thought to carry more capable communications arrays than its predecessor.

China also repurposed the service module of the Chang’e 5 T1 mission, a test mission that launched in 2014 to test the high-velocity lunar return and skip-reentry required for the later sample return. The module traveled to Earth-Moon L2, on the other side of Earth from the Sun. That turned out to be a trial run for a relay satellite that facilitated Chang’e 4’s unprecedented landing on the lunar far side.

The Chang’e 5 extended mission marks a first excursion inside Earth’s orbit. Elsewhere, China’s first independent interplanetary mission, Tianwen 1, is due to enter Mars orbit on February 10th. A rover landing attempt is expected to follow in May. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20210122171816/https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-news/chinas-change-5-probe-heads-sunward/
https://archive.is/gcmoA#selection-122.5-132.0


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's Long March-7A carrier rocket fails in maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-16 23:18:01|Editor: huaxia
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, March 16 (Xinhua) -- The first of China's new medium-sized carrier rocket Long March-7A suffered a failure Monday.
> 
> The rocket blasted off at 9:34 p.m. Beijing Time from the Wenchang Space Launch Center on the coast of south China's Hainan Province, but a malfunction occurred later.
> 
> Chinese space engineers will investigate the cause of the failure.


China航天 

​今天 12:35​装载着长征七号甲遥2运载火箭的远望22号运输船今早抵达文昌清澜港。随后，由海南文昌航天发射场通过公路运输方式将长征七号甲火箭分段运送至发射场区，按计划进行发射前各项测试准备工作。 长征七号甲遥2运载火箭计划3月份发射新技术验证六号02星！
图源:@64核处理器​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 12:35

The transport ship Yuanwang 22 with the Long March 7AY2 carrier rocket arrived at Wenchang Qinglan Port this morning. Subsequently, the Long March 7A rocket was transported to the Wenchang Space Launch Site in sections by road transportation, and various pre-launch test preparations will be carried out as planned. The Long March 7AY2 launch vehicle is scheduled to launch XJY-06-02 satellites in March!

photo source: @64 core processor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​今天 10:32 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​【更轻更便宜的火箭要来了！】1月22日，我国首个3.35米直径复合材料贮箱原理样机在火箭院诞生。该贮箱主要应用在液氧环境下，相比金属贮箱可减重30%，火箭综合成本降低25%！强度更高，能够大幅提高火箭的结构效率和运载能力。标志着我国打破国外垄断，成为全球少数几个具备复合材料贮箱设计制造能力的国家。​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
Today at 10:32 from HUAWEI P30 Pro

[Lighter and cheaper rockets are coming! ] 

On January 22, China first prototype of a 3.35m diameter composite storage tank was born at China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT). The storage tank is mainly used in liquid oxygen environment. Compared with the metallic storage tank, it can reduce the weight by 30%, and the overall cost of the rocket is reduced by 25%! With higher strength, it can greatly improve the structural efficiency and carrying capacity of the rocket. It marks that our country has broken foreign monopoly and has become one of the few countries in the world that has the ability to design and manufacture composite storage tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​13分钟前 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​【我国火箭测控领域取得重大突破！中低轨飞行遥测全程无盲区】​去年底，长征八号遥一运载火箭成功发射，“Ka频段高码率天基测控系统”参加飞行试验，首次实现了运载火箭飞行任务全程高速数据传输。标志着我国火箭测控领域取得重大突破，具备了高码率全程天基测控能力，中低轨飞行测控将再无盲区。天基测控，就是通过天基中继卫星向地面技术人员传输火箭飞行过程的实时遥测数据，对飞行中的火箭进行全程实时测控，相当于将手机基站建在了三万六千公里的同步轨。一直以来，设计师在为火箭设计飞行轨道时，要根据地面遥测网点、海上测量船的覆盖范围设计轨道。发射窗口的选择受海上测量船“档期”影响，也会有一定程度的限制。“Ka频段高码率天基测控系统”将改变这一局面，中低轨道火箭发射轨道设计和窗口选择将会更灵活，火箭轨道设计、发射时间不再受地面测控保障时间和空间的限制。测量船出船次数和地面站使用率将会相应减少，能够大幅缩减火箭发射成本。​​*Dreaming in the Sky V*
13 minutes ago from HUAWEI P30 Pro

[A major breakthrough in the field of rocket telemetry, tracking and control! No blind spots in the whole low-medium orbit flight]

At the end of last year, the Long March 8Y1 carrier rocket was successfully launched. It carried the "Ka-band high-bit-rate space-based telemetry and control system" in its flight test, and for the first time realized the high-speed data communications of the entire flight. It marks a major breakthrough in the field of rocket telemetry and control, with high-bit-rate full-range space-based telemetry and control capability, there will be no more blind spots for mid-low orbit flight.

Space-based telemetry, tracking and control is the process of transmitting real-time telemetry data during the rocket flight to ground technicians through space-based relay satellites, and perform real-time telemetry and control of the rocket in flight, which is equivalent to building a mobile phone base station on 36,000-kilometer geosynchronous orbit.

Previously, designers have to consider the coverage of the ground telemetry network and the space tracking ship at sea when designing the flight path. The choice of launch window is affected by the availability and range of the tracking ship, and will also be further subjected to certain other restrictions.

The "Ka-band high-bit-rate space-based telemetry and control system" will change this.

The design and window selection of all low-medium orbit can now be more flexible. The rocket orbit design and launch time will no longer be limited by the time and space of ground station availability. The number of tracking ship departures and the utilization rate of ground stations will also be correspondingly reduced, which together can significantly reduce rocket launch costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China*
> *"Today relations between Russia and China are very good."*
> 
> ERIC BERGER - 7/14/2020, 3:20 AM
> 
> The chief of Russia's space corporation, Dmitry Rogozin, offered less-than-flattering comments about NASA's Moon program in a recent interview with a Russian tabloid newspaper, _Komsomolskaya Pravda_.
> 
> Asked about Russia's interest in sending humans to the Moon and possibly partnering with NASA, Rogozin dismissed the Artemis program. He responded: "Frankly speaking, we are not interested in participating in such a project."
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Russian space chief questions NASA plans, praises partnership with China | Ars Technica




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353705853803761665

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354271662976364544China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

China's first carrier rocket #LongMarch-6A will make maiden flight in 2021. The new generation medium-launch vehicle, powered by liquid and solid engines to achieve different carrying capacity levels with higher level automation, is more cost-effective and intelligent. #Chinatech




11:35 AM · Jan 27, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Long March rockets to support exciting phase of China’s space work in 2021*
By Deng XiaociPublished: Jan 27, 2021 07:33 PM Updated: Jan 27, 2021 07:54 PM



A Mars probe is launched on a Long March-5 rocket from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province, July 23, 2020.Photo:Xinhua​
Developers of the Long March rocket family have recently disclosed more exciting details of China's space endeavors in 2021, which is expected to see more than 40 launch missions including those tasked for the building of the country's first ever space station.

Long March-5B, Long March-7 and Long March-2F rockets will jointly execute launch missions for the space station construction from three launch pads in two space centers to send the core cabinet of the space station, Tianzhou-2 cargo spaceship and Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship, into space this year, and to complete docking and key in-orbit technological verification work, Global Times learned from the state-owned space giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) on Wednesday.

It is expected that following the launch of the space station core cabinet by the Long March-5B, the Long March-7 and Long March-2F will lift off in succession, and the specific windows for these two launches will be determined by the core cabinet mission situation, China's biggest rocket contractor CASC said.

In a recent interview with China Central Television (CCTV), Mou Yu, a CASC official, said that that the deployment of a combination of Long March rocket types in space station construction would also mark a first in China's space work.

As the space station construction demands several docking events in orbit between different spacecraft, such as the core cabinet with the crewed spaceship, the Long March rockets involved in the launch missions would pursue "zero window" launches, allowing no room for mistakes in the preparation stage, which would result in launch delays, space observers noted.

"[Such challenges] require and will further verify the high technological reliability and precision of China's space launch system," Wang Yanan, chief editor of Beijing-based Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Wang expressed confidence in China's in-orbit docking technological readiness, while noting, "I believe docking events for China's space station construction will be mainly automatic and robotic, with less manual involvement by the astronauts."

The CASC also revealed that Long March 11 will carry out four to five space launch missions this year, and apart from one from the ground launch pad, they will all be from sea platforms.

The Long March-11 carrier rocket had previously carried out the country's first seaborne space launch in June 2019 and a second [first commercial application launch] on September 15 in 2020.

The Long March 11 carrier rocket scheduling more than one sea launch a year would prove that China's seaborne space technology has greatly matured, expanding the service scope of China's space with lower costs and higher flexibility, Song Zhongping, a space observer and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

In theory, with its much improved sea launch capabilities, Long March-11 would be able to carry out missions from much wider water coverage, whether it is along China's coast or even international waters, meaning more orbit options and more agile launch windows, Wang said.

It can also be launched from waters close to customers' home soil, Song added, hinting at enhanced competitiveness in the global market.

According to Li Dan, deputy chief designer of the Long March-3A rocket family, the "Gold Medal Rocket" series will carry out more than 10 launches in the second half of 2021, at intervals of at least half a month, and the Long March-3B will also conduct parafoil recovery system experiments, with the aim of solving the problem of falling parts from rockets after missions to avoid affecting people's normal lives.

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356249696981946368People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

The launch of the 2nd SQX-1 commercial carrier rocket, developed by a Chinese private space company and scheduled on Monday, was unsuccessful. Abnormal performance was identified during the flight and the cause of the failure is under investigation.




10:35 PM · Feb 1, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356212002117607424


----------



## bshifter

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Elsewhere, China’s first independent interplanetary mission, Tianwen 1, is due to enter Mars orbit on *February 10th*. A rover landing attempt is expected to follow in May.



a week's time left, keep a close eye on it


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China builds Asia's largest steerable radio telescope for Mars mission*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-04-27 14:21:26|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site of the steerable radio telescope in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> *With an antenna the size of nine basketball courts, a radio telescope built in north China will help receive data from the country's first Mars exploration mission.*
> 
> BEIJING, April 27 (Xinhua) -- China is constructing the largest steerable radio telescope in Asia with a 70-meter-diameter antenna to receive data from its first Mars exploration mission which is expected to be launched this year.
> 
> China aims to complete orbiting, landing and roving on the red planet in one mission, which has been named Tianwen-1.
> 
> The telescope, with an antenna the size of nine basketball courts, was built by the National Astronomical Observatories of the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin.
> 
> It will be a key facility to receive scientific data sent back by the Mars probe, which can be up to 400 million km from Earth, and the signals will be very weak, said Li Chunlai, deputy chief designer of China's first Mars exploration mission.
> 
> 
> 
> An illustration of data transmission between Earth and Mars (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> China has successfully launched four lunar probes and completed orbiting and landing on the moon.
> 
> However, the distance between the moon and Earth is about 360,000 km to 400,000 km, while the distance between Mars and Earth is 56 million km to 400 million km. The longest Earth-Mars distance is 1,000 times that between Earth and the moon.
> 
> "Therefore, receiving extremely weak signals from Mars will be a great challenge," Li said, adding that only a telescope with a large antenna, working in combination with three existing telescopes in Beijing and the southern Chinese city of Kunming, can realize the data receiving.
> 
> The construction of the telescope began in October 2018 and is expected to be completed this year. Many new technologies have been utilized to improve efficiency and reduce interference noises, according to Li.
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists and workers pose for a photo after the antenna installation at the construction site of the steerable radio telescope in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> With a similar natural environment to Earth, Mars has become a hot destination of deep space exploration. Among the over 40 Mars exploration missions since 1961, only about half succeeded.
> 
> The exploration of Mars will not only investigate whether there is or was life on Mars but also help bring to light the history of evolution and future development trends of Earth, as well as search for potential living space for human beings, Li said.
> 
> The Tianwen-1 mission also inaugurates China's planetary exploration, Li said.
> 
> After completion, the telescope will greatly improve China's ability to receive deep space exploration data and will lay a foundation for China's future asteroid and comet probing and other planetary exploration missions, Li added.



空天逐梦V​2月3日 13:58 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​今天，我国自主研制的亚洲最大70米口径全可动天线正式交付给中国科学院国家天文台，它将在我国首次火星探测任务中负责接收天问一号探测器传回的科学数据。随着火星探测器逐渐飞抵环绕火星轨道，这座天线也将正式上岗。 _2_内蒙古自治区·阿拉善盟 _L_空天逐梦V的微博视频​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
February 3rd at 13:58 from HUAWEI P30 Pro

Today, China self-developed Asia’s largest 70-meter fully steerable antenna was officially delivered to the National Astronomical Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It will be responsible for receiving scientific data from the Tianwen-1 probe during China first Mars exploration mission. As the Mars rover gradually arrives in orbit around Mars, this antenna will also be officially put into operation. Link-> Kong Tian Zhu Dream V's Weibo Video

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357634643978117123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357667095455141889

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China develops new tentacle-like robot to clear space debris*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-04 17:28:10_|_Editor: huaxia_

TIANJIN, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- Removing trash in space will now be easier thanks to a China-developed continuum robotic arm.

Inspired by human limbs, most robots are created with discrete links rigidly connected by joints. The continuum robot, in contrast, can move by bending through a series of continuous arcs producing motion akin to tentacles or snakes.

Researchers from Tianjin University has developed such a robotic arm that can be used to chase down and collect debris from satellites and other space technology orbiting high above Earth.

The robotic arm, which resembles the arm of an octopus or the trunk of an elephant, includes a central backbone made up of a superelastic metal alloy of nickel and titanium, which can revert naturally back to its original shape after being bent or deformed by outside forces. It also has a camera and a grasping claw attached to the head.

A 12-second video released by the university shows a precise capture by the robot, which snakes its way through a tricky maze without human help and catches a subject no bigger than a ping pong ball.

Lead researcher Kang Rongjie who is also an associate professor at the university's Center for Advanced Mechanisms and Robotics said the continuum robotic arm in experiments exhibited better flexibility and adaptability to the external environment than conventional robots. The latter requires tactile sensors in operations.

Kang's team has had previous successes in studying and making robots. The latest invention was published in The International Journal of Robotics Research.

The robotic arm can also be used in hazardous operations, such as search and rescue at natural disaster sites, and engine maintenance in industrial situations where space is restricted, said co-author Dai Jiansheng, a robotic expert with Tianjin University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361213303066918912

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361198555961122817

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362354539270135809CnTechPost @cnTechPost

Geely’s plant capable of producing over 500 satellites per year approved for production

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese astronauts in EVA training for space station mission*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-18 18:52:45_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Feb. 18 (Xinhua) -- The first group of Chinese astronauts who have been selected for the mission of building China's space station is currently undergoing training for extravehicular activities (EVA), preparing for the scheduled manned space mission.

According to the China National Space Administration, a total of 11 missions to build China's space station are planned for the next two years, including the construction of the core module that is scheduled to be launched in the first half of this year, two lab capsules, as well as four manned craft and four cargo craft.

At the China Astronaut Research and Training Center in Beijing, Wang Yaping, a female Chinese astronaut who traveled for 15 days in space in June 2013, put on training suits weighing more than 120 kg and entered a large water tank with the help of a mechanical arm.

Water provides the best medium on Earth for simulating weightlessness in space and helps astronauts train for EVA, such as spacewalking and maintenance. The water training tank, 10 meters deep and with a diameter of 23 meters, is the largest in Asia.

During the training session lasting more than four hours, seven divers assisted Wang to complete her tasks, while staff also monitored proceedings from a control room.

Wang Yanlei, a staff member at the center, told Xinhua that to simulate a five-hour mission in space, an astronaut will undergo 50 hours of underwater training on Earth. Each training session lasts four to six hours.

He noted that if it is a complicated task or involves many maneuvers, the astronaut will become exhausted and lose 1 to 2 kg by the conclusion of the session.

Last month, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said the core module of China's planned space station has passed a factory review, along with the project's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft.

On Tuesday, the CMSA said in a post on its official WeChat account that the Long March-5B Y2 rocket, which is scheduled to launch the core module into space, is on the way to the launch site, and the Long March-7 Y3 rocket, the launch vehicle for the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft, is in assembly.

According to Zhou Jianping, chief designer of China's manned space program, the core module will be launched from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in Hainan Province. The launches of the Tianzhou-2 cargo craft and Shenzhou-12 manned craft will come after the core module is sent into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=444477526790584




*Insight-HXMT Gives Insight into Origin of Fast Radio Bursts----Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Editor: LIU Jia | Feb 19, 2021

The latest observations from Insight-HXMT were published online in _Nature Astronomy_ on Feb. 18. Insight-HXMT has discovered the very first X-ray burst associated with a fast radio burst (FRB) and has identified that it originated from soft-gamma repeater (SGR) J1935+2154, which is a magnetar in our Milky Way.

Insight-HXMT is the first to identify the double-spike structure of this X-ray burst as the high energy counterpart of FRB 200428. This discovery, together with results from other telescopes, proves that FRBs can come from magnetar bursts, thus resolving the longstanding puzzle concerning the origin of FRBs.

These results from Insight-HXMT also help explain the emission mechanism of FRBs, as well as the trigger mechanism of magnetar bursts.

This work was conducted by scientists from the Institute of High Energy Physics (IHEP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing Normal University, University of Nevada Las Vegas, Tsinghua University and other institutions.

FRBs, first discovered in 2007, are a great mystery in astronomy. They release a huge amount of energy in only several milliseconds. About a hundred such events have been detected in different regions of our universe. Moreover, repeated FRBs have been found from the same direction.

Considering the narrow field of view of radio telescopes, the event rate of FRBs is very high: Every day thousands of such bursts reach Earth. However, before this discovery by Insight-HXMT and several other space X-ray instruments, no FRB radiation at any other wavelength had ever been detected, and all FRBs with fairly good localization were from distant extragalactic sources, whose identity and nature are yet unknown. The origin and mechanisms of such mysterious phenomena constitute one of the biggest questions in astronomy today.

Scientists have proposed many models to explain the physical origin of FRBs, such as the merger of two compact objects, the collapse of a compact star, magnetar bursts, the collision of a neutron star and an asteroid, or even signals from aliens. In recent years, more observations have revealed more properties of FRBs, intensifying the debate on their origin.

In order to understand the nature of FRBs, we need to answer two questions: What is the source of FRBs, and what do FRBs look like in other wavebands?

On April 28, 2020 at 14:34 GMT, the Canadian CHIME experiment and the STARE2 experiment in the U.S. independently detected a very bright FRB, which was named FRB 200428. It came from roughly the same direction as the Galactic magnetar SGR J1935+2154. Based on the FRB’s dispersion measurement, the source of this FRB was located about 30,000 light-years away, which approximately agrees with the distance to SGR J1935+2154.

Magnetars are a group of neutron stars with extreme surface magnetic fields that are around 100 trillions of times stronger than the Earth’s magnetic field. When it’s active, a magnetar can emit bright short X-ray bursts. Therefore, theorists speculate that magnetars can also emit FRBs. In mid-April 2020, SGR J1935+2154 entered a new active period and hundreds of X-ray bursts were released.

In response to this opportunity, Insight-HXMT changed its observation plan and began a very long-duration pointing observation of SGR J1935+2154. About 8.6 second before FRB 200428, Insight-HXMT detected a very bright X-ray burst from SGR J1935+2154. This X-ray burst was also detected by the European satellite INTEGRAL, the Russian detector Konus-Wind and the Italian satellite AGILE.

The time difference is consistent with the time delay of the radio signal due to the interstellar medium. This indicates that the X-ray and radio emissions are from the same explosion.

Furthermore, Insight-HXMT was well able to localize this bright X-ray burst based on the unique design of its collimators, thus proving that both the X-ray burst and FRB 200428 originated from magnetar SGR J1935+2154. This represents not only the first confirmed source of an FRB, but also the first FRB originating in our Galaxy. It is a milestone in understanding the nature of FRBs and magnetars. The discovery of FRB 200428 and related research were recognized as one of the top 10 discoveries of 2020 by Nature and Science magazines.

In comparison with observational data from other high energy satellites, the observational data on FRB 200428 from Insight-HXMT are the most statistically rich and cover the broadest energy band, thus providing the most detailed temporal and spectral information on the X-ray burst.

Insight-HXMT is one of two satellites that independently localized this X-ray burst, showing much greater accuracy than two radio telescopes that detected FRB 200428. Insight-HXMT also detected, in the light curve of this X-ray burst, two X-ray spikes very closely aligned temporally with the FRB, a result later confirmed by other satellite data.

Finally, Insight-HXMT is the only instrument providing data for detailed analysis of the spectral evolution of this X-ray burst. Specifically, the X-ray spectrum of these two spikes is significantly different from spectra from other parts of the burst as well as from the majority of X-ray bursts from magnetars. These results are critical to understanding the physical mechanism of FRBs.

In summary, Insight-HXMT has discovered that this X-ray burst is from magnetar SGR J1935+2154, the two spikes of this X-ray burst are the high energy counterpart of FRB 200428, and the spectrum of this X-ray burst is special. These observations also show that Insight-HXMT is very powerful as a space observatory.

Insight-HXMT is China’s first X-ray observatory in space. It was first proposed by LI Tipei and WU Mei of IHEP in 1993. Insight-HXMT is funded by the China National Space Administration and CAS. IHEP is responsible for satellite payloads, the science data center and scientific research. The China Academy of Space Technology is the builder of the Insight-HXMT satellite platform. Tsinghua University, the National Space Science Center, Beijing Normal University and other institutes have also contributed to the Insight-HXMT mission. The calibration of the detectors on board Insight-HXMT was supported by the National Institute of Metrology, Ferrara University in Italy and the Max Planck Institute for Extraterrestrial Physics.

Since its launch on June 15, 2017, Insight-HXMT has successfully operated in orbit for more than 3.5 years. It has achieved a series of important scientific results on black holes, neutron stars and other phenomena.

As Insight-HXMT smoothly operates in orbit, the enhanced X-ray Timing and Polarimetry (eXTP) space mission, developed by IHEP and many other domestic and international partner institutions, has entered phase-B (design phase), after more than 10 years of preliminary study and key technology development. It will increase the capacity for studying neutron stars and black holes by an order of magnitude or more, compared with other similar satellites.

eXTP will bring China and the eXTP international consortium to the frontier of high energy space astronomy. The high energy counterparts of extragalactic FRBs are very weak due to their great distance. eXTP will be an ideal instrument for detecting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

中国航天科技集团​31分钟前 来自 新版微博 weibo.com 已编辑​【长五B火箭抵达发射场，#空间站真的要来了#！】2月22日，执行#中国空间站天和核心舱#发射任务的长征五号B遥二运载火箭安全运抵文昌航天发射场。之后，长征五号B遥二运载火箭将与先期已运抵的天和核心舱一起按计划开展发射场区总装和测试工作。目前，发射场设施设备状态良好，工程各大系统正在有序开展各项任务准备。#胖五加油#（来源：中国载人航天）​
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation*
31 minutes ago from Weibo

*[Long March 5BY2 rocket arrived at the launch site]*

On February 22, the Long March 5BY2 carrier rocket, which will carried out the launch mission of the China Space Station Tianhe Core Module, arrived safely at the Wenchang Space Launch Site. Subsequently, the Long March 5BY2 launch vehicle will carry out launch site assembly and testing, together with the Tianhe core module that has been delivered in advance. Currently, the launch site facilities and equipment are all in good condition, and various engineering branch are preparing for various tasks in an orderly manner. (Source: China Manned Spaceflight)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​今天 20:49​国家航天局副局长吴艳华：国家将研制长征九号运载火箭​
*China Aerospace News*
Today at 20:49

Wu Yanhua, Deputy Director of the National Space Administration: China will develop the Long March 9 carrier rocket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364554899359490053

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> 中国航天报​今天 20:49​国家航天局副局长吴艳华：国家将研制长征九号运载火箭​
> *China Aerospace News*
> Today at 20:49
> 
> Wu Yanhua, Deputy Director of the National Space Administration: China will develop the Long March 9 carrier rocket
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364554899359490053
> View attachment 719538​


Hope fully they can speed up and first test this rocket in 2025. Then a Mars sample return mission by a single trip using this giant rocket for 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​2月26日 16:35 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​重大突破！我国首个3.35米直径火箭长筒段贮箱在八院800所问世，首次实现了国内近2米级筒段向5米级筒段的重大跨越，长筒段将现有多个筒段整合为一，以5米级长筒段为例，可消除2条环向焊缝、缩短焊缝长度21米，有效提高了火箭结构的可靠性。生产效率可提高30%以上，研制成本可降低20%以上。后续，该技术将应用于新一代运载火箭中。​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
At 16:35 on February 26 from HUAWEI P30 Pro

A major breakthrough! China’s first 3.35-meter-diameter long-tube fuel tank section for rockets was launched in the 800 Institute of CASC Eighth Academy, marking the first major leap from a length of 2-meter tube section to a 5-meter tube section in China. Previously long tube section integrates multiple shorter tube sections. Taking the 5-meter long tube section as an example, it can eliminate 2 circumferential welds, shorten the weld length by 21 meters, and effectively improve the reliability of the rocket structure. The production efficiency can be increased by more than 30%, and the development cost can be reduced by more than 20%. This technology will be applied to new launch vehicles in the future,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

19:01, 25-Feb-2021
*ISO publishes int'l space standard formulated by China*
CGTN

The International Organization for Standardization (ISO) has published an international space standard formulated by China that focuses on detailed space debris mitigation requirements and recommendations for the design and operation of launch vehicle orbital stages in Earth orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356249696981946368People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The launch of the 2nd SQX-1 commercial carrier rocket, developed by a Chinese private space company and scheduled on Monday, was unsuccessful. Abnormal performance was identified during the flight and the cause of the failure is under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:35 PM · Feb 1, 2021
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356212002117607424



中国航天报​3月1日 22:20 已编辑​【#双曲线一号#遥二运载火箭飞行故障完成归零】据星际荣耀空间科技股份有限公司微信公号消息，双曲线一号遥二（SQX-1 Y2）运载火箭完成归零。

据了解，SQX-1 Y2火箭飞行故障定位于理应脱落的一块保温泡沫在脱落后掉在了Ⅳ（四号）栅格舵上，在空气动压作用下引起Ⅳ栅格舵舵机堵转，泡沫在后续飞行过程中又从Ⅳ栅格舵被再次吹落，Ⅳ栅格舵恢复控制系统跟踪指令后，舵偏角在短时间内完成超过30度偏转，引起箭体姿态突变，进而导致飞行试验失败。

2021年2月1日，双曲线一号遥二（SQX-1 Y2）运载火箭在飞行过程出现异常，发射任务失败​
*China Aerospace News*
Edited March 1st 22:20

[The flight failure investigation of the Hyperbola No. 1 Y2 launch vehicle has concluded]

According to the WeChat public account of Interstellar Glory Space Technology Co., Ltd., the Hyperbolic One (SQX-1 Y2) launch vehicle flight status has completed zeroing.

It is understood that the flight failure of the SQX-1 Y2 rocket was identified as when a piece of thermal insulation foam that should have fallen off to ground fell on the IV (No. 4) grid fin, causing the IV grid fin to lock up under the action of aerodynamic pressure. The foam was blown away from the IV grid fin subsequently. After the IV grid fin was free, the control system resumes to track the flight command, that moved the rudder deflection angle of more than 30 degrees in a short time, causing a sudden change in the attitude of the rocket, which leads to flight failure. 

On February 1, 2021, the SQX-1 Y2 launch vehicle of Hyperbola One (SQX-1 Y2) was abnormal during the flight, and the launch mission failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航天报​今天 20:49​国家航天局副局长吴艳华：国家将研制长征九号运载火箭​
> *China Aerospace News*
> Today at 20:49
> 
> Wu Yanhua, Deputy Director of the National Space Administration: China will develop the Long March 9 carrier rocket
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364554899359490053
> View attachment 719538​











China’s super-heavy-lift rocket awaits state approval, to serve in lunar manned mission around 2030: experts - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




It appear that Long March-9 is close to but not yet approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> China’s super-heavy-lift rocket awaits state approval, to serve in lunar manned mission around 2030: experts - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appear that Long March-9 is close to but not yet approved.


I think its a matter of stamping procedure only. The work for LM9 already started. Large number of parts for LM9 has long fabricated.






I believe 2030 for the LM9 to be ready for first launch shall be shortened to just few years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to launch new satellite for CO2 monitoring*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-02 19:03:50_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, March 2 (Xinhua) -- China is planning to launch a new satellite mounted with a LiDAR (light detection and ranging) system to monitor CO2 in the atmosphere, a senior meteorologist said.

The world's first satellite actively sensing CO2 with the LiDAR technology, the new satellite will be ready for launch in July, said Zhang Xingying, a senior researcher with the National Satellite Meteorological Center, in an interview with Xinhua.

China has put three satellites in orbit for CO2 monitoring and study since 2016, and they are all equipped with passive optical remote-sensing technology, according to Zhang.

"The application of the satellites will not only benefit China but also the entire world as it is providing technological support for the protection of our home planet," Zhang said.

A constellation of meteorological satellites for CO2 monitoring is expected to be built during China's 14th Five-Year Plan period (2021-2025) amid the country's efforts to peak CO2 emissions before 2030 and go carbon neutral before 2060.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​3月2日 17:12 来自 微博视频 已编辑​【大推力氢氧发动机完成520秒长程试车】2月28日，我国大推力氢氧发动机在北京云岗完成了一次520秒的长程试车，这是该台发动机成功进行的第5次长程试车，同一台发动机累计试车时长达到了2520秒，大幅提高了大推力氢氧发动机的可靠性。​​“本次试车也是为即将发射的长征五号B遥二运载火箭保驾护航。”航天六院北京11所主推进发动机设计部主任许晓勇说。为了适应空间站发射任务，大推力氢氧发动机以提高任务可靠性为目标做过一些优化改进，此轮试车正是为了进一步验证优化后的发动机性能，以确保空间站核心舱发射任务万无一失。​​后续该台发动机还将进行3次500秒的长程试车，届时累计试车时长将达4000秒左右，进一步验证大推力氢氧发动机的可靠性。（文摄 赵聪） _L_中国航天报的微博视频​

*China Aerospace News*
March 2 at 17:12 from Weibo video

[High-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine completes 520 second long duration test run]

On February 28, China's high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine completed a 520-second long-duration test run in Yungang, Beijing. This is the fifth successful long-duration test run of the engine. The cumulative test run time of the same engine reached 2520 seconds, which greatly improves the reliability of the high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine.

"This test run is also to support the upcoming launch of Long March 5B-Y2 carrier rocket." said Xu Xiaoyong, director of the main propulsion engine design department of the 11th Institute of CASC's sixth academy. In order to adapt to the space station launch mission, the high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine has made some optimization improvements to improve mission reliability. This round of test runs is to further verify the optimized engine performance to ensure the success of the launch mission of the core module of the space station.

In the future, the engine will undergo three more 500-second long-duration test runs, and the cumulative test run time will reach about 4000 seconds by then, further verifying the reliability of the high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine. (Photo by Wen Zhao Cong) L China Aerospace News’s Weibo video

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's commercial rocket SD-3 to make maiden flight in 2022*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-03 14:43:25_|_Editor: huaxia_



An illustration of Smart Dragon-3. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- Smart Dragon-3 (SD-3), the third member of China's Dragon series commercial carrier rockets family, will make its maiden flight in 2022, its developer said Wednesday.

A four-stage solid-propellant rocket, the SD-3 will be the largest and have the highest carrying capacity among the Dragon series, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.

With a maximum diameter of 2.64 meters and a takeoff weight of 140 tonnes, the rocket is capable of sending a payload of 1.5 tonnes to the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.

To meet the large-scale commercial launch demands, the rocket's multi-satellite launch capability enables it to carry more than 20 satellites in a single mission, while the cost is just 10,000 U.S. dollars per kg, making it competitive in the market.

The rocket maker said the SD-3 was designed for both land and sea launches.



China's new carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Aug. 17, 2019. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

China's Dragon series rockets were launched in 2019 for commercial space launch market. The first-generation rocket SD-1 made its maiden flight in August 2019, and it is scheduled to conduct two to three launches this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bshifter

China to develop two super-heavy launchers for moon missions - SpaceNews


China will work on development of two types of super-heavy launch vehicles for future lunar projects, a senior official said Wednesday.




spacenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

bshifter said:


> China to develop two super-heavy launchers for moon missions - SpaceNews
> 
> 
> China will work on development of two types of super-heavy launch vehicles for future lunar projects, a senior official said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spacenews.com



LM9 rocket will enable China to build moon base. It will have a rocket launch pad which reduces Mars mission to less than a month because of low gravity on moon and no atmospheric resistance which means very fast rocket speed at launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

科技日报​24分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【重型火箭之基！我国500吨级火箭发动机全工况半系统试车成功】记者从中国航天科技集团六院获悉，该院研制的500吨级液氧煤油火箭发动机，于3月5日取得全工况半系统试车的圆满成功。这标志着我国500吨级重型运载火箭发动机关键技术攻关取得重要突破，为后续重型运载火箭工程研制打下坚实基础。​​据介绍，此次试验是该型发动机除推力装置之外，组件配套完整的系统试车，也是该型发动机首次全工况试车。试车启动、转级、变工况与关机过程工作平稳，验证了发动机设计、制造和试验方案，为下一步进行发动机整机试车等研制工作奠定了基础。​​该发动机是目前世界上推力最大的双管推力室发动机，采用全数字化设计与管理，相比120吨级液氧煤油高压补燃发动机，推力增大了3倍，比冲提高了3%，推质比提高了25%，发动机综合性能指标达到世界先进水平。（张平 科技日报记者 付毅飞）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
24 minutes ago from Weibo

[The foundation of a heavy rocket! China's 500-ton rocket engine successful cold test run]

The reporter learned from the Sixth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation that the 500-ton liquid oxygen kerosene rocket engine developed by the Academy has achieved on March 5 a successful cold test run. This marks an important breakthrough in the key technology of China's 500-ton heavy-duty launch vehicle engine, laying a solid foundation for the engineering development of subsequent heavy-duty launch vehicle.

According to reports, this test is a complete system test run of the engine except the thrust component. It is also the first full-condition cold test run of this type of engine. The start-up, shifting, changing conditions and shutdown process of the test run worked smoothly, which verified the engine design, manufacturing and test plans, and laid the foundation for the next step of the engine test run and other development work.

This engine is currently the world’s most powerful dual combustion chamber, dual-nozzle engine developed with fully digital design and management. Compared to the current 120-ton liquid oxygen kerosene high pressure staged combustion engine, the thrust has been increased by 3 times, the specific impulse has increased by 3%, the thrust to weight ratio has increased by 25%, and the engine's comprehensive performance indicators have reached the world advanced level. . (Zhang Ping Science and Technology Daily reporter Fu Yifei)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天
> 
> ​今天 12:35​装载着长征七号甲遥2运载火箭的远望22号运输船今早抵达文昌清澜港。随后，由海南文昌航天发射场通过公路运输方式将长征七号甲火箭分段运送至发射场区，按计划进行发射前各项测试准备工作。 长征七号甲遥2运载火箭计划3月份发射新技术验证六号02星！​图源:@64核处理器​
> *China Aerospace*
> Today at 12:35
> 
> The transport ship Yuanwang 22 with the Long March 7AY2 carrier rocket arrived at Wenchang Qinglan Port this morning. Subsequently, the Long March 7A rocket was transported to the Wenchang Space Launch Site in sections by road transportation, and various pre-launch test preparations will be carried out as planned. The Long March 7AY2 launch vehicle is scheduled to launch XJY-06-02 satellites in March!
> 
> photo source: @64 core processor
> 
> View attachment 709587
> 
> View attachment 709589​


LM-7A roll out to launch pad today. Launch date is 12th March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LM-7A launch even earlier than LM-5B?


----------



## JSCh

Beast said:


> LM-7A launch even earlier than LM-5B?


The maiden flight of LM-7A failed last March. This is a replacement flight to launch "New technology verification"-6 satellite.

I think you are confusing it with the LM-7 that send the cargo to the new space station? 

From Amaury67 via 9ifly.spacety.com,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*FAST Captures Distant Fast Radio Bursts from the Youth of Universe*
Editor: LI Yuan | Mar 05, 2021

Fast radio burst (FRB) is a kind of mysterious radio flashes lasting only a few thousandths of a second. Confirmed to be the cosmological origin in 2016, FRB has the potential to provide insights into a wide range of astrophysical problems.

Dr. NIU Chenhui from the team led by Dr. LI Di and Dr. ZHU Weiwei from National Astronomical Observatories of Chinese Academy of Sciences discovered three new FRBs with high dispersion measure from the massive data of the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical radio Telescope (FAST).

Their findings were published in _The Astrophysical Journal Letters_ on March 3.

The discovery indicated that these three FRBs happened billions of years ago when the Universe was still in its youth.

The newly discovered FRBs, along with the first FRB detected by FAST last year, suggest that there could be as many as 120,000 detectable FRBs arriving on Earth every day.

"We are catching up in terms of data processing and expecting more discoveries from FAST, the most sensitive radio telescope in the world," said Dr. NIU Chenhui, the first author of the paper.​



Fig. 1 Three new FRBs (Image by NIU Chenhui et al.)​Comparing FRB samples from the Parkes telescope and the Australian Square Kilometre Array Pathfinder (ASKAP) telescope, researchers from Australia revealed the relation between the fluence (integrated flux) and the dispersion measure of FRBs. The new discovery helps extend such relation and cover some previously less explored parameter space.

"Combined with simulations, FAST could detect FRBs with redshift larger than 3, i.e., more than 10 billion years old," said Dr. NIU.

The distribution of the dispersion measures of these FRBs was sensitive to the shape of the intrinsic brightness distribution of these cosmic events. "More discoveries from FAST will thus help reveal the yet unknown origin of FRBs," said Dr. LI Di, the corresponding author of the study and the chief scientist of FAST.​



Fig. 2 The FRB samples from FAST all locate in a previously empty region (red ellipse) in the brightness (vertical) -cosmic ages (horizontal) space. (Image by NIU Chenhui et al.)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369304468051783680People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#China and #Russia on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on jointly building an international scientific research station on the #moon, said China National Space Administration (CNSA).




11:10 PM · Mar 9, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​3月12日 18:14​【星河动力“谷神星一号固体运载火箭智能制造基地”一期即将交付使用】据星河动力空间科技今日消息：目前，位于成都市简阳市的星河动力“谷神星一号固体运载火箭智能制造基地”已完成一期初步建设，将于今年5月份交付使用。该基地未来全面建成后将满足星河动力固体火箭年产24发产能需求。“谷神星一号（遥二、遥三）”也将在该基地完成装配，预计分别在今年9月、11月完成发射任务。​
*China Aerospace*
March 12 at 18:14

[The first phase of "Ceres One Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle Intelligent Manufacturing Base" will be delivered soon]

According to today’s news from Galactic Energy: At present, Galactic Energy’s "Ceres One Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle Intelligent Manufacturing Base" in Jianyang City, Chengdu has completed first phase construction, and will be delivered in May this year. After the base is fully completed in the future, it will meet the annual production capacity of 24 units of Galactic Energy rockets. Ceres 1 (Y2 and Y3) would be assembled at the base, and their launch mission is expected to be completed in September and November this year.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The Indo impersonator troll (from the Norse) keeps reposting the same crap everywhere.

Here the debunking:

Original image from WEIBO with erroneous legend for Chang'e-7 lander, orbiter and rover:






Corrected image, with green color:





https://archive.is/zjfmx/64ae3fb537d298591fad53ce54d41807286b64d1.jpg ; https://archive.is/zjfmx/93f59e2de237e2946626c61ae0cfdf1c4e763332/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210313233526/https://i.imgur.com/A6EfLyk.jpg 
▲ 2. Erroneous legend for Chang'e-7 lander, orbiter and rover corrected!

Additional proof:





https://archive.ph/27dOF/d52192d1e0e8fe7d0f55ceccbbb26fb1ca2daf3b.jpg ; https://archive.ph/27dOF/c3a1a7c393a51acb25098ccdc3aaf76338552891/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210313233554/https://i.imgur.com/T0604P7.jpg 
▲ 3. Chang'e 7 image from different source with correct legend.

Beware of false flaggers!


----------



## Beast

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> The Indo impersonator troll (from the Norse) keeps reposting the same crap everywhere.
> 
> Here the debunking:
> 
> Original image from WEIBO with erroneous legend for Chang'e-7 lander, orbiter and rover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected image, with green color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/zjfmx/64ae3fb537d298591fad53ce54d41807286b64d1.jpg ; https://archive.is/zjfmx/93f59e2de237e2946626c61ae0cfdf1c4e763332/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210313233526/https://i.imgur.com/A6EfLyk.jpg
> ▲ 2. Erroneous legend for Chang'e-7 lander, orbiter and rover corrected!
> 
> Additional proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/27dOF/d52192d1e0e8fe7d0f55ceccbbb26fb1ca2daf3b.jpg ; https://archive.ph/27dOF/c3a1a7c393a51acb25098ccdc3aaf76338552891/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210313233554/https://i.imgur.com/T0604P7.jpg
> ▲ 3. Chang'e 7 image from different source with correct legend.
> 
> Beware of false flaggers!


What will the hopper do?


----------



## JSCh

*China plans to build research station on moon's south pole: chief designer*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-14 14:55:10_|_Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, March 14 (Xinhua) -- China has completed feasibility studies of the fourth phase of its lunar exploration program and is expected to build an international lunar research station on the moon's south pole in the future, said Wu Weiren, the chief designer of China's lunar exploration program.

In an interview with China Space News, Wu said that three missions are planned for the fourth phase of the lunar exploration program. The program includes the retrieval of lunar samples from the south pole by Chang'e-6, a detailed survey of the moon's south pole resources by Chang'e-7, and the testing of key technologies in preparation for the construction of the lunar research station by Chang'e-8.

Wu explained that there may be a polar day and night on the moon's south pole, like Earth's north and south poles. The moon's rotation period is equal to its revolution period, both of which are 28 days. Therefore, there may be more than 180 consecutive days of light on the moon's south pole, which would be highly convenient for astronauts carrying out scientific research.

On Tuesday, China and Russia signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to build an international scientific research station on the moon.

Wu said that within the MOU framework, China and Russia would use their experience in space science, research and development, and their space equipment and technology. The two countries will jointly formulate a roadmap for the construction of an international lunar research station, carrying out close cooperation in the planning, demonstration, design, development, implementation and operation of the project, Wu noted.

"If the lunar research station project can be successfully implemented, China will not be far away from achieving manned landing on the moon," said Wu. He added that Chinese scientists and engineers are studying how to land on the moon.

According to Wu, China will consider landing on the south pole of the moon in the future, which is more complex but the environmental conditions are better. Once the landing is successful, construction of the lunar research station can be carried out gradually.

It will be a long-term lunar stay for Chinese astronauts, not short-term, said Wu.

He noted that in order to achieve a manned landing on the moon, it is necessary to ensure that the probe and astronauts can land safely and accurately.

In the 14th Five-Year Plan period (2021-2025), China will continue to promote the development of heavy launch vehicles and achieve breakthroughs in rocket body sizes and engine thrust to support deep space exploration, said Wu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Beast said:


> What will the hopper do?



This is the equivalent of the Mars Helicoptere, the first ever flight performed on any other planet, with a Burmese-made powered flying rotary wing vehicle!

Of course, there is no atmosphere on the Moon. Therefore winged space shuttles are replaced by Vertical Landing STARSHIP rockets, and the rotary wing helicopters by rocket powered hoppers.

This means Chang'e-7 hopper will perform the same task: to explore the lunar environment around the lunar lander but using only rocket thrusters instead. Again, a world first by China!

*Small lunar lander/hopper performance analysis*

A hopper is a vehicle that has both landing and surface mobility capabilities on a single platform. Unlike rovers, which traverse the lunar surface while in contact with the ground, hopping reuses the landing propulsion system to lift back off again and hop over the lunar terrain. Hopping, as a form of surface mobility, is a novel concept. As such, analysis must be performed to assess how it would fit with an overall lunar landing system architecture. Two trajectory categories are investigated to perform this assessment: the ballistic hop, where the vehicle launches itself into a ballistic trajectory toward the destination, and the hover hop, in which the vehicle ascends and maintains a constant altitude as it travels toward its desired location. Initially, parametric studies of the ballistic and hover hop are carried out in order to make observations about the performance of each hop. Using this data, it is possible to investigate the fuel-optimal hop trajectory. The delta-V costs for the ballistic and hover hops are compared for hop distances between 500 meters and 5000 meters, and in this range it is found that the ballistic hop and hover traverse have comparable delta-V costs. For the entire hop maneuver, however, the hover hop will always be the more delta-V expensive option due to the ascent and descent phases. Nevertheless, this does not rule out the hover hop as a feasible option due to its operational advantages over the ballistic hop.

https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5446728


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> LM-7A roll out to launch pad today. Launch date is 12th March.
> 
> View attachment 722858​



6.8 Tonnes, what a badass satellite






Another day another launch from China, launching Trio Maritime Surveillance Satellite

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China building world's largest refracting telescope in Tibet*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-16 15:37:42_|_Editor: huaxia_

LHASA, March 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are working to set up the world's largest refracting telescope in Tibet Autonomous Region for observing stars and planets.

Construction for the optical telescope, with a 1-meter aperture, has already started in the regional capital of Lhasa, said Wang Junjie, deputy director of the regional department of science and technology.

With its high altitude and clear sky, Tibet is said to be one of the world's best spots to observe celestial bodies.

A refracting telescope is an instrument that uses a combination of lenses to produce images of distant objects in space that would not be visible with the human eye.

Scientists will use the refractor to carry out sky surveys, including monitoring near-Earth asteroids, Wang added.

Led by the National Astronomical Observatories under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the telescope project also involves astronomical science popularization. Scientists can use the internet to display images, videos and interactive features from the unique perspective of the large telescope.

The 1-meter refractor will be mounted on a planned regional planetarium, which is likely to start construction this year and emerge as the world's highest astronomical observatory upon completion, according to Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China to freely share data from weather, carbon satellites: official *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-25 03:51:51_|_Editor: Yang Yi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People attend the China Day event during the Group on Earth Observations (GEO) week 2017 in Washington D.C., the United States, on Oct. 24, 2017. China will freely share data from its new-generation weather satellite Fengyun-4 as well as its first carbon monitoring satellite TanSat with international users, Yang Jun, Director General of the National Satellite Meteorological Center, part of the China Meteorological Administration, said here Tuesday. (Xinhua/Yin Bogu)
> 
> WASHINGTON, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- China will freely share data from its new-generation weather satellite Fengyun-4 as well as its first carbon monitoring satellite TanSat with international users, a Chinese official said here Tuesday.
> 
> Yang Jun, director general of the National Satellite Meteorological Center, part of the China Meteorological Administration, made the remarks at the China Day event during the Group on Earth Observations (GEO) week 2017 in Washington, D.C.
> 
> "These two satellites represent the latest outcomes of scientific and technological innovation in China, and also the contribution made by China to global meteorological disaster prevention and mitigation, climate change response and economic-social development," Yang said.
> 
> "In the future, we will continue to provide more and better satellite observational products for users worldwide," he said.
> 
> FengYun-4, launched last December, was the first of China's second-generation weather satellites in geostationary orbit and also the country's first quantitative remote-sensing satellite in high orbit.
> 
> Yang said the testing of FengYun-4 platform and payloads has been completed recently, showing that the satellite is stable in operation with good performance.
> 
> "The China Meteorological Administration is in the process of testing FengYun-4's various products including cloud, atmosphere and surface conditions," he continued.
> 
> "FengYun-4 is scheduled to be put into use in early 2018, with its data and products being freely available to international users," he said.
> 
> TanSat, also launched last December, was China's first satellite to monitor greenhouse gas emissions, which Yang said was "of great importance to a full understanding of the global carbon cycle process and its impact on global climate change."
> 
> The Chinese official said that the satellite's in-orbit test has also been completed and that all performance indicators met the design requirements, with the precision of carbon concentration monitoring being below four ppm (parts per million).
> 
> "We have developed a carbon satellite data sharing policy, and level 1A, 1B, 2 and 3 data will be open to users worldwide freely," he said, referring to data that have been processed and relevant products.
> 
> Yang added that data and products from TanSat will be released through Fengyun satellite data center website and national integrated Earth observation data sharing platform in quasi real-time.
> 
> "We have a key carbon initiative and we would love to see China more engaged in that," Barbara Ryan, secretariat director of GEO, an intergovernmental organization, told reporters at the event.
> 
> "I think your satellite is going to be a key contribution, and particularly with your broad open data polices that will help enormously, really give us better estimates of how the Earth climate is changing," Ryan said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372162299826438147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦V​43分钟前 来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​火箭院所属的首都航天机械有限公司成功研制出重型氢氧发动机喷管，代表着火箭院大尺寸不锈钢部件的扩散钎焊技术能力达到世界先进水平。喷管分为上、下两段，上段最大直径1.8米，下段最大直径2.5米，壁厚最薄处仅1毫米。该喷管的成功研制，为我国大直径重型运载火箭的研制奠定了坚实的基础。​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
43 minutes ago from HUAWEI P30 Pro

Capital Aerospace Machinery Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of CALT, has successfully developed a nozzle for heavy-duty hydrogen-oxygen engine. This signify that CALT technological capability of diffusion brazing of large-size stainless steel parts has reached the world's advanced level. The nozzle is divided into upper and lower sections, the maximum diameter of the upper section is 1.8 meters, the maximum diameter of the lower section is 2.5 meters, and the wall thickness is only 1 mm at the thinnest part. The successful development of this nozzle has laid a solid foundation for the development of large-diameter and heavy-duty launch vehicles in China.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

Saudi Space Commission plans scientificmission onboard Chinese Space Station


Saudi Space Commission plans scientificmission onboard Chinese Space Station




www.saudigazette.com.sa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China is funding a concept study of a 4-6m space telescope named HABITATS ( HABItable Terrestrial planetary ATmospheric Surveyor). HABITATS will be dedicated for the characterization of habitable rocky planets around nearby stars, which aims to start its operation within the next 10-15 years and last for 5+ years.

Source:





A space mission dedicated for the characterization of habitable rocky planets


SPIE Digital Library Proceedings




www.spiedigitallibrary.org



​搜寻系外生命信号的天邻计划（I）
搜寻系外生命信号的天邻计划系列（II）

Excerpt:

我们提出了雄心勃勃的天邻计划（HABITATS，HABItable Terrestrial planetary ATmospheric Surveyor），一个专用于研究系外行星大气的空间望远镜项目。它将站在前人巡天成果的肩上，通过光谱观测获取大量信息，提高人类对于行星性质的了解，探索宜居带超级地球和类地行星的性质，搜寻可能的生命信号，开启人类研究行星、认识宇宙的新篇章。​​计划中的天邻将是口径大于4米的轻量型空间望远镜，服役于150万公里以外的日地L2轨道。L2轨道可以提供极佳的动力学稳定性和热环境稳定性，以及对单颗星长时间连续观测的能力。天邻将采用单镜面离轴三镜系统，计划包括高稳定度指向成像传感器、高对比度星冕仪、紫外到光学波段的高分辨率光谱仪和近红外波段的低分辨率光谱仪等4个主要天文设备。计划应用简单成熟的光学系统，设计时将尽量减少可移动部件，从而大幅降低本项目的风险，提高设计运行寿命。同时这样稳定的系统将拥有非常高的稳定度和精度，使得观测类似太阳-地球这样的宜居带行星系统成为可能，而通用大型空间望远镜包括JWST难以做到。​​​



图7. 天邻计划概念图（图源：作者）​​天邻将专注于观测太阳系附近的G型星或K型星系统。它将对行星系统进行长达几十到几百小时的长时间、多波段（包括紫外、可见光和近红外波段）观测，利用凌星光谱法、次食光谱法或直接光谱法获得各类行星尤其是岩石类行星大气的光谱，研究行星大气的温度、结构和组成，分析行星大气或表面上可能存在的生命信号。在5年的服役寿命期间，预计可获得10个以上宜居带类地行星的光谱，并通过这些光谱来判断行星中是否有生命信号。​
_*Machine translation:*_

We have proposed the ambitious HABITATS (HABItable Terrestrial planetary ATmospheric Surveyor), a space telescope project dedicated to studying the atmosphere of exoplanets. It will stand on the shoulders of predecessors of sky surveys, obtain a large amount of information through spectral observations, improve human understanding of the nature of planets, explore the nature of super-earths and terrestrial planets in the habitable zone, search for possible signals of life, and open up human research on planets. A new chapter in understanding the universe.

The planned Tianlin(HABITATS) will be a lightweight space telescope with a caliber greater than 4 meters, serving in the Sun-Earth L2 orbit 1.5 million kilometers away. The L2 orbit can provide excellent mechanical and thermal stability, as well as the ability to continuously observe a single star for a long time. Tianlin will adopt a single-mirror off-axis three-mirror system. The plan includes four major astronomy systems, including a high pointing stability imaging sensor, a high-contrast coronagraph, a high-resolution spectrometer in the ultraviolet to optical band, and a low-resolution spectrometer in the near-infrared band. It plan to use simple and mature optical system, with minimal movable parts, to reduce the risk and increase the design operating life. Furthermore such a system will have very high stability and accuracy, making it feasible to observe habitable planetary systems similar to Sun-Earth, which would be difficult for general space telescopes including James Webb Space Telescope (JWST).

Tianlin will focus on observing G-type stars or K-type star systems near the solar system. It will conduct long-term, multi-wavelength (including ultraviolet, visible and near-infrared) observations for tens to hundreds of hours, and use transit spectroscopy, secondary eclipse spectroscopy or direct spectroscopy to obtain the atmospheric spectra of various types of planets, especially rocky planetary; studying the temperature, structure and composition of planetary atmospheres, and analyzing the signs of life that may exist on the planetary atmosphere or on the surface. During the five-year service life, it is estimated that the spectra of more than 10 terrestrial planets in the habitable zone can be obtained, and these spectra can be used to determine whether there are signs of life on the planets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374459775656759297Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

Chinese space science project slide at SSB Space Sci Week from NSSC director Wang Chi.





Calling Taikong 2035 project involves 7 missions and 12 launches




4:35 AM · Mar 24, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Chinese Deep Space Exploration: Venus Orbiter and Lander, Mars Sampling Return, Asteroid Probe*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12820736





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Tianwen-2 Mission*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12839973





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Tianwen-4 Mission*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-outer-space-science-technology-and-explorations-news-updates.464793/post-12892519



*Tianwen-3 Mission*

This slide gives the roadmap of a Martian sample return mission as currently envisaged in China.

It would follow the already tested and proven Chang'e-5 lunar return sample strategy.

Two launches in November 2028, landing on Mars in October 2029, takeoff in July 2030 and return to Earth in September 2031. 

The orbiter would be launched by CZ-5, the lander with ascender-rocket by a CZ-3B. 

The orbiter will enter Mars orbit and wait, while the lander that made the trip separately would land on Mars.

After the collection of rocks, the ascender rocket would take off, then rendezvous and dock with the orbiter in Mars orbit, before transferring the rock samples, and separate and crash land to the surface.

The orbiter with the rock container would make the return trip following an earth transfer orbit. A reentry capsule would separate from the orbiter and dive into the earth atmosphere, with a skip reentry, bringing the rocks to earth. 





https://archive.ph/P9l4y/912fd111e3e7200c312728c8400a89c8fe341810.jpg ; https://archive.ph/P9l4y/a66b8a430b7c54cdc81ac9035a5f25b64521fe86/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210326194135/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EwhhN2UXEAAmsxI?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 1. Roadmap of a Martian sample return mission. 

But wait, Mars weather already landed in Jiuquan SLC as of 15th March 2021! 





https://archive.ph/8bkkH/3333fb70533a640079c57850d4864840486cc74e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210326195750/https://archive.ph/8bkkH/3333fb70533a640079c57850d4864840486cc74e/scr.png ; https://archive.ph/8bkkH ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210315121012/https://twitter.com/HenriKenhmann/status/1371433506216153092 
▲ 2. Mars weather already landed in Jiuquan SLC as of 15th March 2021.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377064799834492934

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

麻省理工科技评论​今天 15:30 来自 新版微博 weibo.com​【中国 ASO-S 即将研制成功，将对太阳磁场进行探测】

中国第一颗综合性太阳探测卫星——先进天基太阳天文台（ASO-S），即将进入正样研制阶段。目前，卫星的工程样机研制已经接近完成，有望于 2022 年发射升空。ASO-S 主要科学目标为研究“一磁两暴”，即太阳磁场以及两类最剧烈的太阳爆发现象——耀斑和日冕物质抛射。届时，ASO-S 将详细记录第二十五个太阳活动周的“太阳风暴”，并及时预报太阳爆发对地球的可能影响。​
*MIT Technology Review*
Today at 15:30 from the weibo.com

[China’s ASO-S is about to be successfully developed and will explore solar magnetic field]

China's first comprehensive solar exploration satellite - Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S), will soon enter full prototype development stage. At present, the development of an engineering prototype of the satellite is almost complete, and is expected to be launched in 2022. The main scientific goal of ASO-S is to study "one magnet and two eruptions". That is, the solar magnetic field and the two most violent solar eruptions - solar flares and coronal mass ejections. ASO-S is expected to record in details the "solar storm" of the 25th solar active week, and timely forecast possible impact of the solar eruption to planet Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 2-APR-2021
*Evidence for PeVatrons, the Milky Way's most powerful particle accelerators | EurekAlert! Science News*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



The China-Japan collaboration placed new water Cherenkov-type muon detectors under the existing air-shower array in 2014.
*CREDIT*
Image by Institute of High Energy Physics

The Tibet ASγ experiment, a China-Japan joint research project on cosmic-ray observation, has discovered ultra-high-energy diffuse gamma rays from the Milky Way galaxy. The highest energy detected is estimated to be unprecedentedly high, nearly 1 Peta electronvolts (PeV, or one million billion eV).

Surprisingly, these gamma rays do not point back to known high-energy gamma-ray sources, but are spread out across the Milky Way (see Fig.1).

Scientists believe these gamma rays are produced by the nuclear interaction between cosmic rays escaping from the most powerful galactic sources ("PeVatrons") and interstellar gas in the Milky Way galaxy. This observational evidence marks an important milestone in revealing the origin of cosmic rays, which has puzzled mankind for more than a century.

Cosmic rays are high-energy particles from outer space that are mainly composed of protons and nuclei, as well as small numbers of electrons/positrons and gamma rays. Cosmic rays below a few PeV are believed to be produced in our Milky Way galaxy, and a source that can accelerate cosmic rays up to PeV energy is called a PeVatron. Although supernova remnants, star-forming regions and the supermassive black hole at the galactic center are suggested to be candidate PeVatrons, none have been identified observationally yet, mainly because the majority of cosmic rays have an electric charge and will lose their original direction when propagating in the Milky Way as well as be bent by the magnetic field.

However, cosmic rays can interact with the interstellar medium near their acceleration place and produce gamma rays with roughly 10% of the energy of their parent cosmic rays. As the direction of electrically neutral gamma rays cannot be changed by the magnetic field, ultra-high-energy gamma rays (0.1-1 PeV) may tell us where the PeVatrons are in the Milky Way.

The Tibet ASγ experiment was started in 1990. After several expansions, the current air shower array consists of more than 500 radiation detectors distributed across about 65,000 square meters. In order to improve its sensitivity to gamma rays observations, new water Cherenkov-type muon detectors with a total effective area of 3400 m2 were added under the existing surface cosmic-ray detectors in 2014 (see Fig. 2).

Since gamma-rays events are muon poor and the dominant proton/nucleus events are muon rich, this feature can be used to suppress the background induced by the proton/nucleus events. Using this technique, the Tibet ASγ experiment successfully reduced proton/nucleus background events to one millionth, the most efficient one ever realized in this kind of experiment. We can therefore detect ultra-high-energy gamma rays almost free of cosmic-ray background events.

Scientists from the Tibet ASγ experiment observed gamma rays with energies between about 0.1 and 1 PeV coming from the galactic disk regions. Specifically, they found 23 ultra-high-energy cosmic gamma rays with energies above 398 TeV along the Milky Way. Of these, the highest energy observed was nearly 1 PeV, which is a new world record for gamma ray photons detected anywhere.

Surprisingly, these gamma rays do not point back to the most powerful known high-energy gamma-ray sources, but are spread out along the Milky Way! Scientists soon noticed that these gamma rays probably originated from the interaction of PeV cosmic rays and the interstellar medium after they escaped from the acceleration sources (PeVatrons). This process, known as "hadronic origin," produces gamma rays with energies roughly one-tenth that of their parent cosmic rays via the production and subsequent decay of neutral pions.

These diffuse gamma rays hint at the ubiquitous existence of powerful cosmic particle accelerators (PeVatrons) within the Milky Way. In other words, if PeVatrons exist, the cosmic rays they emit would permeate the galaxy, producing a diffuse glow of gamma rays of extreme energies. That' s just what scientists with the Tibet ASγ experiment have found. This is a long-awaited discovery for decades, providing unequivocal evidence for the existence of PeVatrons in the past and/or now in our Milky Way galaxy.

Two years ago, scientists of the Tibet ASγ experiment found extremely energetic gamma rays from the Crab Nebula, a pulsar wind nebula in the Milky Way. Those gamma rays were probably produced in a different manner, such as by high energy electrons/positrons in the nebula, a process called "leptonic origin."



Distribution of the ultra-high-energy gamma rays (yellow points) detected by the Tibet ASγ experiment in the galactic coordinate system. They are obviously concentrated along the galactic disk. The gray shaded area indicates what is outside of the field of view. The background color shows atomic hydrogen distribution in the galactic coordinates.
*CREDIT*
Image by https://lambda.gsfc.nasa.gov/product/foreground/fg_hi4pi_get.cfm


The Tibet air shower array located 4300 m above sea level in Tibet, China
*CREDIT*
Image by Institute of High Energy Physics


Also report of the research from the "American Physical Society"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377334971589779456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

In reply to an inveterate lier masquerading behind an Iranian false flag (user:sha-ah), that reposted no less than 3 times the same rubbish, here a small clarification.

And not in the Iranian Space thread, as obviously the intent of the poster was only for trolling and disinformation.

* The most devastating space related disaster of all time*

_*The Nedelin Disaster*

A rush job ended with nearly 100 lives lost when a fully-fueled rocket ignited on the launchpad during testing.

October 22, 2010 

There's some justice in the fact that the worst rocket accident in history, which happened 50 years ago this week, is remembered by the name of the man who caused it.

Marshal Mitrofan Nedelin was an ambitious military leader who rose to command the Soviet Union's Strategic Missile Forces during the Cold War. In the autumn of 1960, his main focus was developing the new R-16 intercontinental ballistic missile, which was meant to be an answer to the American Atlas. According to Soviet rocket designer Boris Chertok in his landmark history Rockets and People, work on the R-16 was proceeding ahead of schedule, with a target date of July 1961 for the first launch, when Nedelin upped the ante: He would launch by November 7, in time for the 43rd anniversary of the Soviet revolution.

Nedelin's desire for glory cost him his life, and the lives of nearly 100 others. Rushing the schedule led exhausted workers to take all kinds of short cuts and risks, including continuing to work on the missile after it was fully fueled on the launch pad at Baikonur, with some 250 people milling around within close range.

On the evening of October 24, a cascading series of errors, including a mistaken switch setting, led to a rocketeer's worst nightmare: the R-16's second stage fired on the pad, still attached to the first stage underneath it, which immediately exploded.

Chertok describes the scene:

Propellant components splashing out of the tanks soaked the testers standing nearby. Fire instantly devoured them. Poisonous vapors killed them. Of course, the quality of the film frames is not up to today's standards but when viewed in slow motion you can see how the missile and erector burned and how the frantic people trapped on the service platforms jumped straight into the fire and were instantly consumed. The enormous temperature at a significant distance from the epicenter of the fire burned peoples' clothing, and many of those fleeing who got bogged down in molten asphalt burned up completely.


There was an investigation, but no witch-hunt or official blame. Soviet authorities decided that being on the scene of the accident was punishment enough for the engineers and technicians who survived. Families of the victims were told to keep quiet, and the first detailed accounts of the accident were not published until the late 1980s.

As for Marshal Nedelin, he was near the base of the missile at the time of the explosion, and perished in the blast. Writes Chertok: "The majority of the dead were unrecognizable. ... Nedelin was identified by the 'Gold Star' medal that had survived."

A new documentary on the Nedelin disaster will air on Russian TV this weekend:






https://www.airspacemag.com/daily-planet/the-nedelin-disaster-146124579/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqT90VmYgEU​_
But, this is nothing compared to the Space Shuttle Columbia disaster, that was even worse if one consider that military or civilian casualties covered by state secrecy inflict lesser national humiliation and loss of international prestige, compared to the death of one's first ever astronaut televised live worldwide!

The Space Shuttle Columbia disaster was a fatal disaster in the United States space program that occurred on 1st February 2003, when the Space Shuttle Columbia (OV-102) disintegrated as it reentered the atmosphere, killing all seven crew members. The disaster was the second fatal accident in the Space Shuttle program, after the 1986 breakup of Challenger soon after liftoff. 

_*Ilan Ramon*

Ilan Ramon, a colonel in the Israeli Air Force was the first Israeli astronaut, and was killed in the re-entry accident with all the six other crew members.

With Ilan Ramon's death, Israel is to this day, the only nation in the world to have lost its first ever astronaut during a maiden spaceflight. 





https://archive.is/0WUZC/93e8c8bbf76711aa4f5214f007382893bfcc483d.jpg ; https://archive.is/0WUZC/7caab1bfa4fed8cdaf1ed6f5b0e6b5460a2dee4f/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20201128054552/https://israelforever.org/images/faded_Star_of_David.jpg ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210131173017/https://israelforever.org/interact/blog/defining_moments/ ; https://archive.ph/UodQ6 
▲ 1. The tattered remains of an Israeli Air Force flag which Ramon carried into space, found among the debris in Texas. 
​_




The Columbia Disaster Was Worse Than You Thought
1,190,789 views •Apr 27, 2020
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXiZ3RHR3bg

Conclusion, if Iran's first astronaut can't make it back alive to Earth, it won't beat the Israeli record!

Source:








List of spaceflight-related accidents and incidents - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Recap by order of gravity:

*5.* 🇨🇳 On 15 February 1996, a Long March rocket carrying the Intelsat 708 Satellite veered off course immediately after launch, crashing in the nearby village 22 seconds later, destroying 80 houses. According to official Chinese reports there were 6 fatalities and 57 injuries resulting from the incident, but other accounts estimated 100 fatalities.

*4.* 🇷🇺 The Nedelin Disaster was worse with 300 casualties including top rocket scientists, delaying the development of the R-16 ICBM.

*3.* 🇮🇷 The Bidganeh arsenal explosion was a large explosion that occurred about 13:30 local time, 12 November 2011 in Iran's Moddares garrison missile base. The facility is also referred to as Shahid Modarres missile base,[1] and the Alghadir missile base.[2] Seventeen members of the Revolutionary Guards were killed in this incident,[3] including Major General Hassan Moqaddam, described as "a key figure in Iran's missile programme".
The consequences have been devastating for Iran with the loss of its Chief designer General Hassan Tehrani Moggadam, delaying severely the development of the Qaem SLV. Indeed, a decade later, as of 2021, this 3.5 meter diameter rocket has still not been flown.

*2.* 🇧🇷 The Brazilian 22nd August 2003 Alcântara VLS accident during the Brazilian Space Agency's third attempt to launch the VLS-1 rocket, killing 21 people. 
The explosion leveled the rocket's launch pad, reducing a 10-story high structure to a pile of twisted metal. But worse, the death of key scientist simply put an end to the Brazilian space effort.

*1.* 🇺🇸🇮🇱 The Space Shuttle Columbia disaster was a fatal disaster in the United States space program that occurred on 1st February 2003, when the Space Shuttle Columbia (OV-102) disintegrated as it reentered the atmosphere, killing all seven crew members. The disaster was the second fatal accident in the Space Shuttle program, after the 1986 breakup of Challenger soon after liftoff. 
This catastrophe totally discredited the space shuttle as a viable space transportation system, ending with its final flight on July 2011.
Leaving the U.S. without any manned space launcher for a decade, until the advent of the SpaceX Crew Dragon on 16 November 2020, but with a much decreased cargo capacity, compared to the space shuttle.

Ilan Ramon, a colonel in the Israeli Air Force was the first Israeli astronaut, and was killed in the re-entry accident with all the six other crew members.
With Ilan Ramon's death, Israel is to this day, the only nation in the world to have lost its first ever astronaut during a maiden spaceflight. 





https://archive.vn/9wZvQ/9eacdc743affd740f9ccb6630d1019990983c782.jpg ; https://archive.vn/9wZvQ/be2e271db6c250cacebbb47411afa8e8dcb9b9a0/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210404233515/https://i.imgur.com/sUo6A7t.jpg
▲ 2. With Ilan Ramon's death, Israel is to this day, the only nation in the world to have lost its first ever astronaut during a maiden spaceflight. 
















🚬


----------



## JSCh

(Yicai Global) April 7 -- The Chinese port city of Ningbo, best known as the home of the world’s busiest port in terms of cargo tonnage, is to build a CNY20 billion (USD3.1 billion) rocket launch site to meet surging demand for putting satellites into orbit.

The Ningbo International Commercial Space Launch Center will be able to launch 100 rockets a year, the Zhejiang Daily reported yesterday, citing a local government planning document.










China’s Ningbo to Build USD3.1 Billion Rocket Launch Pad






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Asian Space Powers Smash The 50 Years Old U.S.-SOV Conspiracy on Mars' Water*

Mangalayaan and Tianwen-1 force the U.S. and Soviet to end one of the 50 years long campaign of disinformation, thus revealing the scope of the lies.

This one is the *no water other that on Earth* fallacy, that ended only after the Cold War by the end of the 1990s.

As for water on Mars, the disinformation campaign ended only by 2010, under the threat of the truth being revealed by India's MARS ORBITER MISSION (MOM, Mangalayaan).

Indeed, instead of following China in its space race, to end up at the second place again and again, India has decided to skip its second Lunar Orbiter Mission and send the same spacecraft instead on a Mars orbit.

India's Chandrayan-1 Lunar orbiter was launched on 22 October 2008, behind China's first lunar orbiter Chang'e-1 launched on 24th October 2007.

China's second lunar orbiter Chang'e-2 was launched on 1st October 2010. 

India's Chandrayan-2 Lunar orbiter would have only secured a second place again, but the decision was taken sometimes after October 2010 and the official announcement on 5th August 2012 during the Independence Day address of India to redirect into a Mars orbiter mission.

Mangalayaan was finally launched on 5th November 2013, entering Mars orbital insertion on 23rd September 2014.

Thus instantaneously ending the U.S. and Soviet monopoly of orbital imagery of the red planet, and smashing half-century of disinformation by the 2 former European superpowers:





https://archive.is/ieW1i/20b434359b0b3b03346bc79168106261e2b07a82.jpg ; https://archive.is/ieW1i/6b8f0ceb6a49ea54a4aaec94b87eb1e2d0be66ba/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210409185158/https://www.isro.gov.in/sites/default/files/galleries/Pictures%20from%20Mars%20Colour%20Camera%20%28MCC%29%20onboard%20India%E2%80%99s%20Mars%20Orbiter%20Spacecraft/mom.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210409185458/https://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c25-mars-orbiter-mission/pictures-mars-colour-camera-mcc-onboard-india%E2%80%99s-mars-orbiter ; https://archive.ph/T5uuC 
▲ 1. Mangalayaan smashing 50 years of European disinformation: Olympus Mons Water ice Clouds. 

This ground breaking event for mankind has forced the U.S. to claim in a damage control attempt, the alleged sudden discovery of water on Mars for themselves. 

And as the falsification becomes meaningless in face of the truth speakers, the NASA's released images of Mars have been less and less photoshoped with passing time.

Indeed, with the arrival of China's own Mars orbiter, lander and rover Tianwen-1, in March 2021, water clouds can no longer be denied. In the below official picture, no caption can be found. A possible interpretation is that the water seen might not be clouds in the sky but be in the solid form on the ground such as ice crystals or snow pushed by the wind to form snow-dunes.





https://archive.ph/HGgGP/b256f1face517999989a67e3c475e8c1fa3cf9bc.jpg ; https://archive.ph/HGgGP/f60d28bd3699dfe009b3169911defc561d8803c0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210304041342/https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-03-04/China-releases-image-of-Mars-captured-by-Tianwen-1-YlGrQYTx96/img/2e42477dfc8e4dda9ad7a80e1efe1c9d/2e42477dfc8e4dda9ad7a80e1efe1c9d.jpeg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210304012304/https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-03-04/China-releases-image-of-Mars-captured-by-Tianwen-1-YlGrQYTx96/index.html ; https://archive.ph/styop 
▲ 2. With the arrival of China's own Mars orbiter, lander and rover Tianwen-1, in March 2021, water clouds or dunes can no longer be denied.

As of 2021, the U.S. NASA is no more frantically photoshoping every single frames, and we can see the water cloud in the picture taken recently by the U.S. Perseverance Mars Rover:





https://archive.ph/5veF3/9ea4e31ae7caaafe51417fb4557564ebb025aa37.jpg ; https://archive.ph/5veF3/4e9ad854a86ded8764a7b74ecb839f002f5ad035/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210407082843/https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020-raw-images/pub/ods/surface/sol/00043/ids/edr/browse/rcam/RRF_0043_0670767855_054EBY_N0031398RHAZ02006_00_0LLJ01_1200.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210409191918/https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/multimedia/raw-images/ ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210409192139/https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/multimedia/raw-images/RRF_0043_0670767855_054EBY_N0031398RHAZ02006_00_0LLJ ; https://archive.ph/F0n4k ; https://archive.ph/F0n4k/d393eae6fea83d6792cb328a1b2b41c300c637ef/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210409191918/https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/multimedia/raw-images/ ; https://archive.ph/eAsHW 
▲ 3. Clouds visible not erased by the U.S. censorship. NASA's Mars Perseverance rover acquired this image of the area in back of it using its onboard Rear Right Hazard Avoidance Camera. This image was acquired on Apr. 4, 2021 (Sol 43) at the local mean solar time of 15:14:38.

Conclusion, Asians must never thrust the Europeans. For the sake of Asia's own survival, and to not be fooled then robbed like the African failed states.

China, India, North Korea, Myanmar, Iran, Pakistan and Turkey should always do everything possible to break the European powers' technological and scientific hegemony.

Furthermore, Asians should not fall in the trap of the good cop versus the bad cop clumsy trick, that only benefit both the U.S. good cop and the Russian bad cop, the old duo that have been working hands in gloves over the last 200 years!

Do you hear that #KimJongUn, #XiJinping, #ImranKhan, #HassanRouhani, #RecepTayyipErdogan, #NarendraModi?
















🚬


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 07:38, 09-Apr-2021
> *China launches satellite for space environment study*
> Updated 09:49, 09-Apr-2021
> CGTN
> 
> 
> 
> China's Long March-4B rocket blasts off with a Shiyan-6 satellite for space environment study, April 9, 2021. /CMG
> 
> China launched a satellite into planned orbit on Friday for space environment study. The satellite was carried by a Long March-4B rocket departing from Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.
> 
> The satellite, the third of the Shiyan-6 series, was launched at 7:01 a.m. It will be used to carry out space environment survey and experiments on related technologies.
> 
> The first and second Shiyan-6 satellites were both launched by China's Long March-2D rocket, in November 2018 and July 2020 respectively, for similar objectives.
> 
> The Long March-4B carrier rocket is a three-stage carrier rocket powered with liquid fuel under normal temperature.
> 
> The rocket is capable of launching various types of satellites to different orbits, and can launch multiple satellites in single flight. It can carry a payload of up to 2.5 tonnes to a sun-synchronous circular orbit.
> 
> Friday's launch was the 365th by the Long March rocket series.
> 
> View attachment 732246​



China航天​今天 18:09​#我国成功发射试验六号03星# 【国家纳米科学中心研发的纳米复合超黑涂层材料成功应用于卫星光学系统暗弱目标探测】2021年4月9日，我国在太原卫星发射中心成功将试验六号03星发射升空，卫星顺利进入预定轨道。该卫星光学系统遮光板表面采用了国家纳米科学中心研发的纳米复合超黑涂层材料，实现对太阳光及地气光等杂散光的抑制，将大幅提高卫星光学系统对暗弱目标的探测能力。
空间卫星光学系统的暗弱信号探测能力和精度严重受到杂散光影响，超黑材料光吸收率提高1%即可数量级地提升其抑制杂散光的能力。基于碳纳米材料本征吸光和微纳复合结构多重反射吸光协同效应机制，国家纳米科学中心研制的工程化大面积纳米复合超黑涂层材料，紫外-可见-近红外范围吸收率高达99.6%，超过目前航天领域现役的美国、法国、以色列同类产品性能，吸光率和技术成熟度均优于美国宇航局纳米技术路线图指标；经独立第三方检测，全面满足了广角吸收、高频振动、高速冲击、质量损失、紫外老化、冷热循环等卫星发射和空间极端环境应用的各项指标和性能。试验六号03星的成功发射，是我国卫星光学系统第一次采用超黑材料遮光板技术。
纳米复合超黑涂层材料在暗弱目标探测、星际导航、红外隐身等领域具有广阔的应用前景http://t.cn/A6cItn8k
图1. 纳米复合超黑涂层材料遮光板样件
图2. 涂敷了现役航天黑漆(左)和纳米复合超黑涂层(右)的几何结构样件比较​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 18:09

*The nanocomposite ultra-black coating material developed by the National Nanoscience Center has been successfully applied to the detection of faint targets in satellite optical system*

On April 9, 2021, my country successfully launched the Shiyan-6 03 satellite at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, and the satellite successfully entered the intended orbit. The surface of the Shiyan-6 satellite optical system light shield adopts the nanocomposite super-black coating material developed by the National Nanoscience Center to suppress stray light such as sunlight and earth atmosphere light, which will greatly improve the satellite optical system's ability to detect dim targets. Dim signal detection capability and accuracy of the space satellite optical system is seriously affected by stray light, Increasing light absorption rate by 1% can suppress stray light by orders of magnitude. 
Utilizing synergistic mechanism of both the intrinsic light absorption characteristic of carbon nanomaterials plus multiple reflection light absorption capability of micro-nano composite structure, National Nanoscience Center has engineered a large-area nanocomposite ultra-black coating material with an absorption rate of up to 99.6% in the ultraviolet-visible-near infrared range. Exceeding the performance of similar products in the United States, France, and Israel currently in service in space, and the absorbance and technological maturity are even better than those of NASA’s nanotechnology roadmap; tested by an independent third party, it has fully met target in wide angle absorption, high frequency vibration, high-speed impact, degradation, UV aging, hot and cold cycle resilience, and other performances indicators used in satellite launch and extreme space environment applications.

The successful launch of Shiyan-6 03 satellite is the first time that China's satellite optical system uses super black material light-shielding technology. Nanocomposite ultra-black coating materials have broad application prospects in dim target detection, interstellar navigation, infrared stealth and other fields http://t.cn/A6cItn8k

Figure 1. Sample of light-shielding plate with nano-composite super-black coating material
Figure 2. Comparison of geometric structure samples coated with active aerospace black paint (left) and nanocomposite ultra-black coating (right)


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> The maiden flight of LM-7A failed last March. This is a replacement flight to launch "New technology verification"-6 satellite.
> 
> I think you are confusing it with the LM-7 that send the cargo to the new space station?
> 
> From Amaury67 via 9ifly.spacety.com,
> View attachment 722877




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381515375263707138Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

A Long March-7 Y3 carrier rocket, tasked with sending the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft to space to prepare for China’s upcoming space station mission, has been built and arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan Province on Monday.




3:51 PM · Apr 12, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报 

​4月16日 18:00 已编辑​【“云龙”组合动力发动机关键试验完成，用于空天往返飞行器】中国航天报记者从中国航天科工三院31所获悉，由该所研制的组合动力发动机——“云龙”发动机的预冷装置已经完成了目前国内最大尺度、最大空气流量的温降试验，试验结果超出预期。

早在2018年，三院负责人曾对媒体公开表示，我国正在研制一种用于天地往返运输并可重复使用的“空天飞机”。按计划，“云龙”发动机将为空天往返飞行器提供动力。

记者获悉，去年，31所完成了该型发动机原理样机的整机试制，并通过了第一阶段的系统级地面试验验证。该型发动机多项关键技术攻关获得突破。 @中国航天科工​
*China Aerospace News*
April 16 18:00

[The key test of the "Yunlong" combined cycle engine has been completed, for use in aerospace shuttles]

A reporter from China Aerospace News learned from the 31st Institute of the Third Academy of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. that the pre-cooling device of the combined cycle engine-"Yunlong" developed by the institute has completed temperature reduction test with the largest scale and largest air flow in China. The result exceeded expectations.

As early as 2018, the person in charge of the 31st institutes publicly stated to the media that China is developing a reusable "Ground to space plane" for transportation between earth and space. According to the plan, the "Yunlong" engine will provide power for this aerospace shuttle.

The reporter was informed that last year, 31 st Institute completed the trial production of the prototype of this type of engine, and passed the first phase of the system-level ground test verification. A number of key technological breakthroughs have been made for this type of engine. 








​This is from a presentation in 2019. The precooler for 2020 is almost on schedule. Prototype of 15ton thrust in 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​4月16日 18:08​【中国小行星探测器将搭载的俄罗斯仪器将研究等离子问题】俄罗斯卫星通讯社4月16日的报道：俄科学院太空研究所首席科研员亚历山大•扎哈罗夫接受卫星通讯社采访时表示，中国“郑和”号小行星探测器将飞往主带彗星Elst–Pizarro，其搭载的俄罗斯仪器将研究这颗小行星的等离子环境。​扎哈罗夫说，中国在一年半前邀请俄罗斯参加这个项目，俄方提议建造两台仪器，分别记录小行星抛出的尘粒和研究太阳风行星际等离子体与这颗小行星的相互作用。扎哈罗夫补充到，“中国让我们自己选，结果决定在‘郑和’号上安装研究等离子环境的仪器。”扎哈罗夫指出，这颗小行星处于活跃期，这一点值得关注。此类小行星的行为“就像彗星，也就是说有自己的尾巴”，可以和彗星一样可能曾“给地球带来水和生命”。 此前曾有报道称，中国计划在2024年发射“郑和”号探测器，考察近地小行星Kamoalewa（469219）并把星壤样本带回地球，同时对小行星Elst–Pizarro（7968）展开研究。​
*China Aerospace*
April 16th 18:08

[Russian instruments to be carried by the Chinese asteroid probe, will research plasma]

Sputnik News Agency reported on April 16: In an interview with Sputnik News Agency, chief researcher Alexander Zakharov of the Institute of Space Research of the Russian Academy of Sciences said that the Chinese asteroid probe "Zheng He" will fly to the main belt asteroid Elst–Pizarro, It will carry Russian instrument that will study the plasma environment of this asteroid.

Zakharov said that China invited Russia to participate in this project a year and a half ago. Russia proposed to build two instruments to record the dust particles thrown by the asteroid and to study the interaction between the interplanetary solar wind plasma and the asteroid. Zakharov added, "China let us choose by ourselves, and in the end we decided to install instruments for studying the plasma environment on the "Zheng He". Zakharov pointed out that this asteroid is in an active period, which deserves attention. Such asteroids behave like comets, that is to say they have their own tails, and may have “brought water and life to the earth” just like comets. It was previously reported that China plans to launch the Zheng He probe in 2024 to investigate the near-Earth asteroid Kamoalewa (469219) and bring samples of the stellar soil back to Earth, while also conducting research on the asteroid Elst-Pizarro (7968) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From 卡尔达瓦里希 via weibo. 

Picture of Tianhe core module of Chinese Space Station. Preparing for launch set on 29th April by LM-5B rocket. Roll out of the rocket is expected to be on day after tomorrow at 23rd April.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> From 卡尔达瓦里希 via weibo.
> 
> Picture of Tianhe core module of Chinese Space Station. Preparing for launch set on 29th April by LM-5B rocket. Roll out of the rocket is expected to be on day after tomorrow at 23rd April.
> 
> View attachment 736009​


FINALLY!! 

The BIG DAY is coming.. This is very significant. More important than CNSA Mars mission!


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369304468051783680People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #China and #Russia on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on jointly building an international scientific research station on the #moon, said China National Space Administration (CNSA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:10 PM · Mar 9, 2021


*China, Russia emphasize international cooperation in establishing Lunar station with joint declaration*
By Deng Xiaoci in Nanjing
Published: Apr 24, 2021 08:36 AM

China National Space Administration (CNSA) and its Russian counterpart Roscosmos issued on Friday a joint declaration on cooperation in the creation of the International Scientific Lunar Station (ISLS), with the two sides emphasizing that the ISLS is open to all international partners interested in cooperation.









China, Russia emphasize international cooperation in establishing Lunar station with joint declaration - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China to achieve "major breakthrough" in nuclear-powered space shuttle around 2040: report *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-16 20:39:01_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Nov. 16 (Xinhua) -- China is expected to achieve a "major breakthrough" in nuclear-powered space shuttles around 2040, according to a report issued by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation on Thursday.
> 
> The achievement will be able to support large-scale exploration and development of space resources, and make mining on asteroids and space solar power plants possible, said the report, which outlines the development road map for China's space transportation system to 2045.
> 
> A future generation of carrier rockets will be put into use around 2040 and hybrid power reusable carriers will be developed, the report said.
> 
> By 2045, the means of getting into and out of space as well as space transportation will see subversive transformations, making it possible to build a space ladder, earth station and space post, as well as regularly explore the solar system on a large scale with coordination between humans and machines, said the report.
> 
> The report also said that the Long March-8 carrier rocket is expected to be launched in 2020 and the Long March series of rockets will provide commercial launch services for other countries.
> 
> Around 2025, reusable suborbital carriers will be successfully developed and suborbital space travel will come true, it said.
> 
> Around 2030, heavy carrier rockets will be launched to provide powerful support to manned lunar landing missions and sufficient transportation power for samples from Mars to return to Earth.
> 
> Around 2035, carrier rockets will be completely reusable and the future generation intelligent carrier rockets with advanced power will be launched, the report said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385824703567187969China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

What will lunar travel be like? Click to try the "sky ladder" and "manned lunar rover" envisaged by Chinese scientists. The "ladder" will transport humans and goods to the moon for just four percent of the current cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

观察者网 

​今天 12:50 来自 微博 weibo.com​【#中国将论证建设近地小行星防御系统#




】4月24日上午，2021中国航天日开幕启动仪式在江苏南京举行。国家航天局局长张克俭在致辞时表示：“站在新的历史起点，中国航天将论证实施探月工程四期、行星探测工程、建设国际月球科研站和近地小行星防御系统，拉开新时代探索九天的新序章。”​
*Quancha.cn*
Today at 12:50 from Weibo weibo.com

[China will evaluate development of a near-Earth asteroid defense system]

On the morning of April 24, the opening ceremony of 2021 China Space Day was held in Nanjing, Jiangsu. Zhang Kejian, Director of the National Space Administration, said in his speech: "Standing at a new historical starting point, China Aerospace will evaluate and implement the fourth phase of the lunar exploration project, the planetary exploration project, the construction of an international lunar research station and a near-Earth asteroid defense system, and a new era will be opened to explore a new prologue to space."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

科技日报 

​16分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【2021年宇航领域科学问题和技术难题发布！】星空浩瀚无比，探索永无止境。在4月24日下午的2021年中国航天大会上，中国宇航学会发布2021年宇航领域科学问题和技术难题。科学家的“脑洞”有多大，人类对于宇宙的想像有多宏远，看看这些问题就知道了：太阳磁场周期性反转与太阳全球磁场探测、星系生态环境中的反馈效应及“重子缺失”问题、利用太空原位资源实现人类长期地外生存、空间准绝对零度超低温热管理技术、可重复使用液体火箭发动机设计技术、基于核聚变推进系统的空间飞行器设计技术、大空域跨速域高超飞行器气动布局设计方法与技术、吸气式高速飞行器内外流耦合声振环境评估与预示技术、地球同步轨道星地全天时安全通信技术、空间高压大功率发电与电力管理技术。（科技日报记者 金凤 张晔）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
16 minutes ago from Weibo 

[2021 scientific and technical problems in the aerospace field were released! ]

The starry sky is vast, and the exploration is endless. At the 2021 China Aerospace Conference on the afternoon of April 24, the Chinese Astronautical Society announced the 2021 scientific and technical problems in the field of aerospace. How big a scientist’s "brain hole" is, and how ambitious is human’s imagination of the universe, you will know by looking at these problems: the periodic reversal of the sun’s magnetic field and the exploration of the sun’s global magnetic field, feedback effects in the star system ecosystem And the “missing baryon” problem, using in-situ resources to achieve long-term extraterrestrial survival of mankind, quasi-absolute zero degree ultra-low temperature thermal management technology in space, reusable liquid rocket engine design technology, spacecraft design based on nuclear fusion propulsion system, 
Aerodynamic layout design method and technology of hypersonic aircraft for large cross speed and airspace zone, acoustic and vibration environment assessment and prediction technology for internal and external flow coupling of air-breathing high-speed aircraft, geosynchronous orbit satellite-to-earth all-time secure communication technology, space high-voltage and high-power power generation and power management technology.
(Science and Technology Daily reporter Jin Feng Zhang Ye)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386536654974775297CnTechPost@CnTechPost

China developing heavy-lift launch vehicle to pave way for lunar base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From 卡尔达瓦里希 via weibo.
> 
> Picture of Tianhe core module of Chinese Space Station. Preparing for launch set on 29th April by LM-5B rocket. Roll out of the rocket is expected to be on day after tomorrow at 23rd April.
> 
> View attachment 736009​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387616628385275904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​5月1日 22:37 已编辑​“天宫”号空间站核心舱推进系统配备4台轨控发动机、22台姿控发动机这些在航天技术中常用的常规动力以外，还额外配置了4台霍尔电推进发动机，首次将电推进动力应用到空间站上。空间站在围绕地球运转的过程中，会因为地球引力影响轨道高度，需要发动机消耗额外推进剂来抬升轨道。霍尔电推进系统以其推力小、精确调整、工作时间长的特性，“细水长流”地发挥作用，辅助空间站抵抗轨道衰减，维持在原定轨道上正常运转。可有效节省核心舱自带推进剂的消耗，保证推进剂的合理充分利用_O_“三项创新”造就天和核心舱推进系统​
*China Aerospace*
May 1st 22:37

The core module propulsion system of the "Tiangong" space station is equipped with 4 orbital maneuver engines and 22 attitude control engines, which are commonly used in aerospace technology. In addition to those conventional engine, it is also equipped with 4 Hall effect thrusters for the first time in a space station. As the space station revolves around the earth, its orbital height will be affected by the gravity of the earth, requiring propulsion engine to consume additional propellant to maintain the orbit. With the characteristics of low thrust, precise adjustment, and long working hours, the Hall effect thrusters plays a role in providing low but persistent thrust, assisting the space station to resist orbit attenuation and maintain normal operation on its original orbit and effectively save propellant consumption of the core module and ensure its reasonable and full use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Steed的围脖​今天 09:15 来自 微博 weibo.com​地面上拍到的中国空间站天和号核心舱！这也太清楚了吧……



图源：Philip Smith​
*Steed's weibo*
Today at 09:15 from Weibo

The core module of the Chinese Space Station Tianhe photographed on the ground! This is so clear... Source: Philip Smith

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The CNSA/CMS official account on Weibo confirms that #LongMarch5 CZ5B booster has reentered at 02:24 UTC, May 9. The location of the reentry is 72.47°E, 2.65°N. https://weibo.com/2196038737/KeDPliFXS?from=page_1001062196038737_profile&wvr=6&mod=weibotime 
The CMS website appears to be down, though.

https://twitter.com/Yeqzids/status/1391228551966302210

据中国载人航天工程办公室消息，经监测分析，2021年5月9日10时24分，长征五号B遥二运载火箭末级残骸已再入大气层，落区位于东经72.47°，北纬2.65°周边海域（印度洋马尔代夫群岛附近），绝大部分器件在再入大气层过程中烧蚀销毁。 (CMSA)





https://archive.ph/Svv2Y/08ce17c06b6cd1cf94d6b1767f61a4a1c23350e1.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509032103/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E06hluWWEAYD4K5?format=jpg&name=medium ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509032058/https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1391227343096647688 ; https://archive.is/CyROd ; https://archive.is/CyROd/765b3802efc578ff0e3bf86525fdaabccd9760ee/scr.png 
▲ 1. 2021年5月9日10时24分，长征五号B遥二运载火箭末级残骸已再入大气层，落区位于东经72.47°，北纬2.65°。





https://archive.ph/ane2o/68b5620f580c9768ecf69527fd2ccba2ee5b5d92.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ane2o/4421fc04095c038cafa4e733fe9e5203407b366e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509032547/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E06j6iIXoAApoRO?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1391229692582240257 
▲ 2. China now reporting that the CZ-5B R/B rocket stage reentered at 0224 UTC at 72.47E 2.65N which is right over the Maldives. 



















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391242612569300993Space-Track @SpaceTrackOrg

@18SPCS confirms that CZ-5B (#LongMarch5B) (48275 / 2021-035B) reentered atmosphere 9 May at 0214Z and fell into the Indian ocean north of the Maldives at lat 22.2, long 50.0. That's all we have on this re-entry; thanks for the wild ride and 30K more followers. Good night!

12:04 PM · May 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

China is always a threat when we managed to launch a spacestation, I remember the same shit happened for TG2...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Han Patriot said:


> China is always a threat when we managed to launch a spacestation, I remember the same shit happened for TG2...



Galactic Penguin has clearly demonstrated the existence of a secret undisclosed mechanism that is responsible for the impossible odds behind the Tiangong-1 reentry.

Galactic Penguin posted months before the reentry that it would reenter over the South Pacific. This was confirmed on 1st April 2018.

This time, the CZ-5B R/B also out of control has nonetheless reentered over an uninhabited/least populated territory, near the Maldives.

To further prove the existence of this tool responsible for the controlled reentry of unresponsive deorbiting space objects, we will have many more opportunities in the coming months:





https://archive.ph/GO7SR/c055a94eaf3ca5237245edb83656422a40e3d1e6.jpg ; https://archive.ph/GO7SR/55304545d6e0615bc8e0eece7410d99f515e8c9c/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210415203443/https://9ifly.spacety.com/data/attachment/image/000/18/65/42_640_480.jpg ; https://9ifly.spacety.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=89336&pid=811475 
▲ 1. First eleven launchers of the CSS program.

This includes 2 more CZ-5B rockets within 2 years.

If all CZ-5B rockets' 2nd stage were to reenter over the same area in the Indian Ocean or Pacific Ocean, one would have to admit that:

* •* There is a deorbiting secret system controlled by an unknown organization

* •* This organization is probably not from China

The official prediction by China Manned Space (CMS): 34.43°N, 28.38°E is located between Cyprus and Heraklion.


长征五号B遥二运载火箭末级残骸再入大气层情况公告 发布日期: 2021-05-09

2021年5月9日7时24分，长征五号B遥二运载火箭末级残骸轨道为：近地点高度约130km，远地点高度约160km，倾角41.5°。预计再入时间为5月9日10时12分±15分钟，再入区域中心点位于东经28.38°，北纬34.43°。

At 7:24 on May 9, 2021, the final stage wreckage of the Long March 5B Yao-2 carrier rocket orbits: the height of the perigee is about 130km, the height of the apogee is about 160km, and the inclination angle is 41.5°. The estimated time of re-entry is at 10:12 ± 15 minutes on May 9, and the center of the re-entry area is located at 28.38° east longitude and 34.43° north latitude. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20210509032833/http://www.cmse.gov.cn/gfgg/202105/t20210509_47885.html
https://archive.ph/9KRdp
https://archive.ph/9KRdp/5888ab643640d3c4de96950fa4e45780a9a0c5bf/scr.png


But this was only a copy from the wrong prevision by Space-Track.org, between Cyprus and Heraklion:


New update by @SpaceTrackOrg:2:13 AM · May 9, 2021
New update by @SpaceTrackOrg:

Reentry: 9 may 02:11 UTC ± 1 hour

Reentry is imminent.

Very similar to last prediction, but with center of reentry window further west.

90% of this track is over ocean.





https://archive.ph/gIZKO/8ffa0623dfbc718566f3d84e404a7ab176afb25a.jpg ; https://archive.ph/gIZKO/22d08c9288c339fc5c917fcb6ce893d4a419bd03/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509212403/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E0563uWWEAY5oxk?format=jpg&name=large ; https://archive.ph/T3o6O ; https://archive.ph/T3o6O/c49691b8e2cccfac699004be0a3f876b43eeec69/scr.png 
▲ 2. New update by @SpaceTrackOrg: 2:13 AM · May 9, 2021

http://web.archive.org/web/20210509212752/https://twitter.com/meithan42/status/1391184440437743620
https://archive.ph/T3o6O


* •* This organization is probably neither from the U.S.

Indeed, time predicted by U.S. DoD 02h04mn UTC also inaccurate:

Update: obj. 48275 #TIANHE-1 CZ-5B R/B decay prediction: May 09, 2021 UTC 02h37mn ± 2h.11:45 PM · May 8, 2021

Joseph Remis@jremis

If time of actual decay is the one predicted by DoD (UTC 02h04mn) 
Sighting from Portugal and Spain





https://archive.ph/V3qIU/0bc05b87c887229fa22b42db608fa617b7cbeafe.jpg ; https://archive.ph/V3qIU/5db31fb413fac5ad87352c309aef6aefe3fa8183/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509215339/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E05RtfoXoAYwivp?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509215448/https://twitter.com/jremis/status/1391147298277691394 ; https://archive.ph/Lszlf ; https://archive.ph/Lszlf/b96158f5217af4b7ee33b699f8371bfca5c9a27e/scr.png 
▲ 3. Time of actual decay predicted by DoD (UTC 02h04mn). 

http://web.archive.org/web/20210509215448/https://twitter.com/jremis/status/1391147298277691394
https://archive.ph/Lszlf


Compared to the post reentry reported time and location:





https://archive.ph/ARHXA/f6a8ee84d42f193509ce30e574f0fb1495417d97.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ARHXA/ad4e627fb580a8f464602915e45107fc977515ee/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509220154/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E09EewgWYAMy7qd?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210509220239/https://twitter.com/planet4589/status/1391457587699322886 ; https://archive.ph/fo1A0 ; https://archive.ph/fo1A0/f61dc50cb0e8d411079ed5462c48b4d1df21f5fd/scr.png 
▲ 4. Post reentry reported time and location. 

* •* This organization is therefore probably transnational

* •* The deorbiting ASAT network is probably located geographically all over the world, possibly at least partly if not all in space

* •* The deorbiting ASAT network might be using laser or some other directed energy as vector



















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 航天爱好者网​今天 10:00 来自 微博视频 已编辑​【天火三号试车成功，建议公司下次换个好点的摄像头】北京天兵科技自主研制的国内首台30吨推力HCP火箭发动机天火三号（TH-3）全系统热试车取得成功。​​12月以来，TH-3发动机共进行了6次稳态程序的考核，发动机启动、关机平稳，稳态工作参数正常，发动机各项性能指标均达到了设计要求，全面通过热试车考核。​​天火三号30吨级发动机是继天火一号（1000N）全系统热试车、天火二号（10000N）全系统热试车成功研制的基础上，由天兵科技独立自主研发生产的，是目前世界上HCP推进剂体系中推力量级最大的发动机，从设计到生产、再至试验点火成功，历时一年，发动机主要零组件采用3D打印方案，发动机研制过程中借鉴了液体火箭发动机和固体火箭发动机交叉融合的设计经验，进行了大量首创性的精密结构、新材料、新工艺的工程应用，提高产品可靠性的同时，大幅降低了发动机生产成本。​​天兵科技称，HCP推进剂是航天领域内公认的先进液体推进剂体系，具有绿色无毒、常温贮存、高性能（公司未公开TH3的比冲水平，但以NOFBX相关论文称，比冲可以高到325s，远在单组元发动机之上，甚至超过传统肼基推进剂）、低成本、系统简洁可靠性高的特点。天火三号发动机的试车成功，标志着该推进剂体系的研究已进入工程化应用阶段。采用HCP推进剂的天火三号发动机具备了传统低温双组元推进剂的高性能，同时具备了单组元发动机的可靠性和使用便捷性。这意味着，装备天火三号发动机的液体运载火箭较同等运力规模的火箭，起飞重量降低50%、零部件数量减少60%，大幅降低了运载火箭的制造和发射成本，同时显著提升了运载火箭的可靠性，是未来低成本、高频次进入太空的优质解决方案。此外，得益于天火发动机先进的设计理念和HCP推进剂体系的特点，天火系列发动机还具备连续深度变推力能力，能够让火箭更容易实现回收复用功能。​​现在是点评时间，这个HCP应该是一种预混合的推进剂，国外叫NOFBX。绿色无毒比冲相对高，听起来很美，但国内外不大力推进是有原因的，有一定危险性。此类发动机国内外试车时都炸过台子，这种发动机在关闭时控制不好容易回火，沿着燃烧室往上烧，因为推进剂本身就是混合好的。__航天爱好者网超话 #中国航天# _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频​
> *Space Enthusiast Network*
> Today at 10:00 from Weibo video
> 
> *Beijing Tianbing Technology independently developed the first domestic 30-ton thrust HCP rocket engine Tianhuo III (TH-3) full system hot test successfully.*
> 
> Since December, the TH-3 engine has undergone a total of 6 steady-state program assessments. The engine starts and shuts down smoothly, and the steady-state working parameters are normal. The engine's performance indicators have reached the design requirements and fully passed the hot test.
> 
> The 30-ton engine of Tianhuo-3 is developed and produced by Tianbing Technology independently following the successful development of Tianhuo-1 (1000N) full-system hot test run and Tianhuo-2 (10000N) full-system hot test run. It is currently the largest thrust HCP propellant engine system in the world. From design to production, and then to the successful test ignition, it took one year. The main components of the engine used 3D printing. The design experience of the cross-fusion of liquid rocket motors and solid rocket motors was used for reference in the engine development process. A large number of pioneering engineering applications of precision structures, new materials, and new processes have been carried out to improve product reliability and greatly reduce engine production costs.
> 
> Tianbing Technology claims that HCP propellant is a recognized advanced liquid propellant system in the aerospace field. It has green, non-toxic, room temperature storage, and high performance (The company has not disclosed the specific impulse level of TH3, but according to NOFBX related papers, the specific impulse can be as high as 325s, which is far higher than that of other mono-propellant engine and even more than traditional hydrazine-based propellants), low cost, simple system and high reliability. The successful test run of the Tianhuo-3 engine indicates that the research on the propellant system has entered the engineering application stage. The Tianhuo-3 engine with HCP propellant has the high performance of traditional cryogenic bi-propellant, and at the same time has the reliability and convenience of mono-propellant engine. This means that the liquid launch vehicle equipped with the Tianhuo-3 engine has a 50% lower take-off weight and a 60% reduction in the number of parts than a rocket of the same capacity, which greatly reduces the manufacturing and launch costs of the launch vehicle, and at the same time significantly improves the reliability of the launch vehicle. It is a high-quality solution for low-cost, high-frequency entry into space in the future. In addition, thanks to the advanced design concept of the Tianhuo engine and the characteristics of the HCP propellant system, the Tianhuo series of engines also have the ability for continuous throttleability, which can make it easier for the rocket to realize the recovery and reuse function.
> 
> Here is the time for comment (Note: from editor of Space Enthusiast Network).
> This so-called HCP should be a pre-mixed propellant, called NOFBX abroad. Green and non-toxic, the specific impulse is also relatively high, sounds wonderful. But there are reasons why domestic and foreign efforts are not vigorously pursue. There is a certain risk. This type of engine has a history of explosion during test runs at home and abroad. This kind of engine is not easy to control during turn off, when it could backfire and burn up along the combustion chamber because at that time the propellant is already well mixed.
> 
> Video link of the test -> _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频
> 
> View attachment 701352
> 
> View attachment 701353
> 
> View attachment 701354
> ​


天兵科技作为国内发展速度最快，行业技术实力最强的民营火箭公司，其自主研制的天龙运载火箭，是国内民营航天首款高性能中型液体运载火箭，目前已完成电气产品联调、结构产品生产、重复使用箭着陆试验、地面设备生产、30吨火箭发动机热试车、星箭联合试验等工作，将于2021年底完成民营航天首次液体运载火箭入轨发射。​​Tianbing Technology as the domestic private rocket company with the fastest development speed and the strongest technical strength in the industry, its self-developed Tianlong carrier rocket is the first high-performance medium-sized liquid carrier rocket for private aerospace in China. Currently has completed joint debugging of electrical products, structured product production, rocket reusable landing gear test, ground equipment production, 30-ton rocket engine hot test run, satellite-rocket joint test and other work. Plan by the end of 2021, carry out the first private liquid fuel rocket launch into orbit.​ 
*Source:*
再获荣膺｜天兵科技荣获“中国年度最具投资价值企业”奖​


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

https://archive.ph/mdl0R/be8c640687c2bfe72c0d30f81e494d8d7469edc1.jpg ; https://archive.ph/mdl0R/e6b0e28b8ee1856172f0a8d21722bf40d8de15e9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210514233707/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Yj3hcXEAMi6T9?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 1. 祝融登火





https://archive.ph/4jccs/83831efe723f72db90d3615a617710b0d323e4f6.jpg ; https://archive.ph/4jccs/89b4f8c5ed7f7a24b83bef2f2612c8224a3f7d8c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515062210/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1RJL5SVEAEKbEh?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 2. Landing sequence of Zhurong.





China Mars rover lands on red planet Video 2m41s
May 14, 2021
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1IUvKzYKn0
https://twitter.com/HenriKenhmann/status/1393383328821121028
https://twitter.com/MarsZhurong/status/1393379988762767360
https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1VK411F7WY/?spm_id_from=333.788.recommend_more_video.-1




The Tianwen-1 Orbiter achieved the manoeuvre.

Zhurong Mars lander should have landed by now!

Zhurong's radio signal send from the surface is now 200 million km from Earth and will arrive in 17 minutes.

*________________________*

If sent, Zhurong's radio signal has arrived to Mission Control in Beijing now, and we are waiting for the official announcement.


光速太慢了，拜托跑快一点吧

Dude, Galactic Penguin told you to develop interplanetary supraluminal Quantum Entanglement Communication Network!


*________________________*

Rumors of a success circulating on weibo:

_航天吧，有人发了这个，前方消息：已确认初始状态，正在等待太阳帆板打开和后续探测器自检

Data received on initial status but awaiting confirmation of the solar panels' opening for announcing the news._





https://archive.ph/HgfqH/eb2cac6cdd3888d877910a97f8c5bb88cc18fa36.jpg ; https://archive.ph/HgfqH/a7572ad57b2f8251cd7d99cc20ccd0ff400aa283/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515001800/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Y0iz9XEAIVM2-?format=jpg&name=900x900
▲ 3. Hint of success.



*________________________*

Official, China joins the U.S. and Soviet Union becoming the only 3rd power in the world to successfully achieve soft landing on Mars at 7:18 Beijing Time!

【我国首次火星探测任务着陆火星取得圆满成功】 中国青年报客户端北京航天城5月15日电:记者从国家航天局获悉，科研团队根据“祝融号”火星车发回遥测信号确认，5月15日，天问一号着陆巡视器成功着陆于火星乌托邦平原南部预选着陆区，我国首次火星探测任务着陆火星取得圆满成功。





https://archive.ph/3gQZN/94bd7c526ef4f74e4b7f06690bd66f347a6387cf.jpg ; https://archive.ph/3gQZN/b630af3033ad2de4c12ba5b44d4a0d727c8142a8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515003518/https://9ifly.spacety.com/data/attachment/image/000/19/22/18_640_480.jpg ; https://9ifly.spacety.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=94560&pid=838518 
▲ 4. China joins the U.S. and Soviet Union becoming the only 3rd power in the world to successfully achieve soft landing on Mars!

Succesful landing of Tianwen-1, on Mars! Landing point: 109.7 E, 25.1 N, less than 40 km from target location in Utopia Planitia. More details expected later!





https://archive.ph/ft33L/5fa4fe0030af7c912776c3d6459c49cdfb0c48f4.jpg ; https://archive.ph/ft33L/b58386f02e5379d87875722eef866302fe143e7e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515004227/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Y49FKXsAIIjnQ?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 5. Bounded planet, boundless mind. 


XINHUA 【Official News丨#中国天问落火#】On May 15, China’s first Mars exploration mission, Tianwen-1, landed in the pre-selected landing area in the southern Utopia Plain of Mars, and left China's footprint on it. This is an important step in China's interstellar exploration journey. In the follow-up, the Zhurong rover will carry out global imaging of the landing site, self-inspection and departure from the landing platform, and conduct inspections. #祝融祝融祝你成功#






微博


随时随地发现新鲜事！微博带你欣赏世界上每一个精彩瞬间，了解每一个幕后故事。分享你想表达的，让全世界都能听到你的心声！




m.weibo.cn








https://archive.ph/gNGFI/93c89dc652b255148dc2dd1b4321789d8f05675a.jpg ; https://archive.ph/gNGFI/e86610a262f5a297a57136da001251210daf1269/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515005230/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Y77TXWQAMqUKq?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 6. CCTV13 report of the successful landing.

It is about 3:30 in the afternoon in Utopia Planitia at the landing site of Zhurong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393365096609435648 China's Tianwen-1 probe lands on #Mars
2:38 AM · May 15, 2021
https://twitter.com/CGTNOfficial/status/1393365096609435648

At about 4 o'clock, the landing patrol and orbiter separated. After about 3 hours of flight, it entered the Martian atmosphere. After about 9 minutes of deceleration, hovering, obstacle avoidance, it successfully soft landed in the pre-selected landing zone in the southern Utopia Plain of Mars. 

About 30 minutes after the two space orbiter and lander are separated, the orbiter has ascended and returned to the parked orbit to provide relay communication for the subsequent exploration missions of the landing patrol and build a communication link between the Earth and Mars.

In the follow-up, the Zhurong rover will sequentially perform global imaging of the landing site, self-check, leave the landing platform, and conduct inspections on the landing platform. 

According to the scheduled plan, the rover will deploy the mast, solar panel and directional antenna in sequence within 3 Mars days after the landing, and establish a UHF inter-device communication link with the orbiter.

The rover will be deployed to the surface of Mars within 9 Mars days.

Within 15 Martian days, the initial data upload will be completed. (China Aerospace News) 

https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1393369410740555776​




https://archive.ph/iZI1D/8949d616165286010f9f1cbdcc139fe38a56aa38.jpg ; https://archive.ph/iZI1D/484ed94b2343cea8688cc9563cf3aa8393822232/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515010941/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZAD2PX0AILanR?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 7. Zhurong Mars Rover.





https://archive.ph/esQH8/731df1a4943b5c87e63e39506d4e2927ad63d5d0.png ; https://archive.ph/esQH8/c2686bd75549480507e4ed00aadbc2fa30358ed4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515061451/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZYm1bXMAQczB1?format=png&name=900x900 
▲ 8. After Bharat the character “中” on the rear wheels. 这是学习了印度的先进经验 





https://archive.ph/uBvGI/e078aedc563f5d92013d8d89d4c1948285066fc2.jpg ; https://archive.ph/uBvGI/9345397174433f2438c9eabaa63e3681f1a6baa1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515060111/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZHIlMXEAIMobU?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 9. Reaction control system (RCS) of the reentry capsule.





https://archive.is/3ujoG/b57cf15c1a02fd7ac6f474b8935cad2940d6153a.jpg ; https://archive.is/3ujoG/f986d7cb5bfe2899c3fcfe1c1ecedad0b1c1d5bd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515055756/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZF4gZXIAg4rz0?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 10. Flap deployed on the reentry capsule. 





https://archive.ph/j0Ei3/f702d1a90fd2e1ef4d2495dcb874864082b00dfb.jpg ; https://archive.ph/j0Ei3/3bd4d894b9e1c4ad31c8d7a1532584b4b931eefa/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515060435/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZHdFaXIAIgBrs?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=513167 
▲ 11. Zhurong lander hovering before final touch down.





https://archive.ph/K7QA5/fcab8aadc57dc1b17f57a4991b6be87eff82e368.jpg ; https://archive.ph/K7QA5/4ac657a5bb060fae9e6da9a00210ec9d75b14af4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515060726/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZSeW0WYAIS6pz?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 12. Group photo in front of the classic big red screen. Crowd is shouting "火星你好！！" ("Hello Mars!")





https://archive.ph/Hopqi/74eb29bba5f3b7e38b13d47e26d5bd8dce89ce7f.jpg ; https://archive.ph/Hopqi/77e8106097fdcd87b284f1f0833a35a2f4ef7f18/scr.png http://web.archive.org/web/20210515060943/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Z_VQiVoAUp7rL?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 13. Solar panels, mast and HGA deployment already completed. 





https://archive.ph/w6g6Z/ebc6d46f31bfcafbe3c1203fc75d4a4641b30336.jpg ; https://archive.ph/w6g6Z/d3f765a068a31cf34db75aa5468886cc6813b9cd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515061301/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZJWfKVUAgb_m1?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 14. the landing site for Zhurong. The line is the distance between the reported landing coordinates (top left) to the planned landing site (bottom right, which would be the centre of their landing ellipse). Landing was about 39.04km to the WNW.





https://archive.ph/3RZkt/3c8afa83bfe0c9bd380e73bbc9f7c38bb95a50cc.jpg ; https://archive.ph/3RZkt/ec186cc92722240be8416a8f8df330e23953dec6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210515061907/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1ZFJ2WVUAQKjsA?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 
▲ 15. Mars probes current lineup. 

















🚬

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Officially from Xinhua

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393365942629855234

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393771331011944449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393776100786929669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393775068119928834

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Chinese cargo craft for space station mission ready for launch


China's Long March-7 Y3 rocket, carrying the Tianzhou-2 cargo craft for China's space station, was transferred to the launch area at the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province on Sunday.




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Very low IQ 2.5 PB angry American troll asking questions, then deleting immediately entire pages, fearing Galactic Penguin's reply! 

*Galactic Penguin SST FULL MEMBER* wrote on 14 Apr 2021 at 2:45 AM

*Starlink Game Changer: What went wrong with the U.S. Mars Helicopter?*


*Characteristics Of The U.S. Electric Powered Mars Helicopter*
*Solar Panels*

The advanced quadruple-junction metamorphic solar cells that cap Ingenuity are specially “tuned to the Mars spectrum,” Balaram says, meaning they’re optimized to absorb the most energy from the light found on Mars.

*Li-Ion Batteries*

The solar panels will charge Ingenuity’s six Sony Lithium-ion batteries. If needed, the battery pack can generate around 500 Watts, Balaram says. It takes roughly one Martian sol—depending on factors like the season and the scope of the mission—to recharge the helicopter’s batteries.









Meet Ingenuity, the First Helicopter on Mars That Has More Computing Than Any Previous NASA Spacecraft


For the first time ever, a tricked-out helo will take to the skies on another world.




www.popularmechanics.com






We see that it takes more than 24 hours to recharge the batteries with the helicopter's solar panel.

And the untold truth is that once the blades are activated, the dust will settle and cover the solar panel after the blades stop rotating and if the vehicle is still on the ground.





https://archive.ph/vaJXR/b1e91bbbfcf4c9361ca499c5584482da6782d2d0.jpg ; https://archive.ph/vaJXR/985792ced84a3d9faf2acb871f0c35422a4d2212/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210414211733/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eyz2e54VgAAgvKH?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210413000311/https://www.twitter.com/NASAJPL/status/1381759698647482370 ; https://archive.vn/ggKJN ; https://archive.vn/ggKJN/28d0b6df6ebf3169f2a70ee7ff036b773b50b882/scr.png ; 
▲ 1. Dust covering the U.S. Mars helicopter's solar panel. 12 Apr 2021

This situation is so catastrophic as the helicopter did not even take off, because the rotor could not reach full speed!

The dust problem is not new, the wind will deposit sand and dust naturally as in any desert, and can even completely cripple a ground electric powered platform, such as the U.S. Mars Insight lander.





https://archive.ph/S9XdO/10b5f3f791fb3dc937c5adeca987f91efe51f2ea.jpg ; https://archive.ph/S9XdO/a37bc30c65cea60db796fff648888226bc3a8438/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210414211851/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ey9Sr11VgAEPZqq?format=jpg&name=small ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210414204907/https://twitter.com/tobyliiiiiiiiii/status/1382414535546396679 ; https://archive.ph/cxjy0 ; https://archive.ph/cxjy0/3ba5d0a880ebe8aa006bb860c80ee8c18c628a34/scr.png 
▲ 2. The U.S. Mars Insight lander has dust over it's solar panels and is going to die if the batteries are not recharged.

Conclusion, on Earth the electric powered military combat platform are not immune to the dust problem. 

That is why the U.S. military Starlink orbital array is the game changer that allows entire armies of robotic platforms to be recharged from LEO 24/7, independently from the sun light, by using microwave instead.
















🚬

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-space-program-a-thread.380100/post-13064047​


> *Hamartia Antidote* said on 14 Apr 2021:
> China Mars rover will fail because of the Martian dust!



*Reply here in this thread:*

China is playing several steps in advances, unlike the U.S.' N.A.S.A.!

*•* Not only the Deep Space Network was tested even beyond the distance of Mars, with the Chang'e 2 lunar orbiter venturing up to 300 millions km distance that is near the asteroid belt (asteroid belt is roughly 329 million to 478.7 million km), contact being lost in 2014 due to weakening of the signal. 
*•* But piloting such space probe even beyond Mars orbit was therefore fully mastered back since 2012
*•* The Mars lander technology was tested with success on the moon, with fully automated A.I., not requiring human command, several times with Chang'e-3, Chang'e-4 and Chang'e-5 lunar landers. Technology mastered since 2013.
*•* The Mars rover technology was tested with success on the moon, several times with Chang'e-3, Chang'e-4. Technology mastered since 2013.
*•* The Mars atmosheric capsule reentry technology was mastered with the Chang'e 5-T1 mission, specifically design to test this phase. Technology mastered since 2014.
*•* The Mars mission space launcher was tested with success on the 3rd launch, following the failure on the second launch. CZ-5-Y3 launcher technology mastered since 27 December 2019.

Therefore China could have launched a Mars rover mission right after 2019 already, if not for the biannual launch window!

*•* To answer the troll question of the desperate American bot, China has developed an unique strategy to ensure that no solar panels can be covered in dust!

First cutting-edge Alien technology used on Zhurong-1 Mars Rover is the special electro-static nanotech-coating that prevent dust covering its solar panels.
Second technology is the gap designed to allow all the residual heavier particles of sand to slip over the panels. For this, special electrical actuators will fold the panels at a 90 degrees vertical position. Furthermore, in case of severe weather and during the night, the panels will be folded, like those plants that close up their flowers at night, such as Dandelions, Tulips, Poppies, Gazanias, Crocuses and Osteospermums known as day bloomers. They close at night and reopen in the morning, in a manner reminiscent of “going to sleep”. The flowers usually close at night in environments in which nights are cold and wet.
At night Mars is cold, and dew can form ice that would prevent the sands from being dusted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393964393352896512




https://archive.is/EjTaM/843c8eb7eb72885a60309f9c56fbbb10b61eaf64/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210516210012/https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1393964393352896512 ; https://archive.is/EjTaM 
▲ 1. Active anti-dust technology of Zhurong-1 Mars rover. 
















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> NEWS RELEASE 2-APR-2021
> *Evidence for PeVatrons, the Milky Way's most powerful particle accelerators | EurekAlert! Science News*
> CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS
> 
> View attachment 730337​The China-Japan collaboration placed new water Cherenkov-type muon detectors under the existing air-shower array in 2014.
> *CREDIT*
> Image by Institute of High Energy Physics
> 
> The Tibet ASγ experiment, a China-Japan joint research project on cosmic-ray observation, has discovered ultra-high-energy diffuse gamma rays from the Milky Way galaxy. The highest energy detected is estimated to be unprecedentedly high, nearly 1 Peta electronvolts (PeV, or one million billion eV).
> 
> Surprisingly, these gamma rays do not point back to known high-energy gamma-ray sources, but are spread out across the Milky Way (see Fig.1).
> 
> Scientists believe these gamma rays are produced by the nuclear interaction between cosmic rays escaping from the most powerful galactic sources ("PeVatrons") and interstellar gas in the Milky Way galaxy. This observational evidence marks an important milestone in revealing the origin of cosmic rays, which has puzzled mankind for more than a century.
> 
> Cosmic rays are high-energy particles from outer space that are mainly composed of protons and nuclei, as well as small numbers of electrons/positrons and gamma rays. Cosmic rays below a few PeV are believed to be produced in our Milky Way galaxy, and a source that can accelerate cosmic rays up to PeV energy is called a PeVatron. Although supernova remnants, star-forming regions and the supermassive black hole at the galactic center are suggested to be candidate PeVatrons, none have been identified observationally yet, mainly because the majority of cosmic rays have an electric charge and will lose their original direction when propagating in the Milky Way as well as be bent by the magnetic field.
> 
> However, cosmic rays can interact with the interstellar medium near their acceleration place and produce gamma rays with roughly 10% of the energy of their parent cosmic rays. As the direction of electrically neutral gamma rays cannot be changed by the magnetic field, ultra-high-energy gamma rays (0.1-1 PeV) may tell us where the PeVatrons are in the Milky Way.
> 
> The Tibet ASγ experiment was started in 1990. After several expansions, the current air shower array consists of more than 500 radiation detectors distributed across about 65,000 square meters. In order to improve its sensitivity to gamma rays observations, new water Cherenkov-type muon detectors with a total effective area of 3400 m2 were added under the existing surface cosmic-ray detectors in 2014 (see Fig. 2).
> 
> Since gamma-rays events are muon poor and the dominant proton/nucleus events are muon rich, this feature can be used to suppress the background induced by the proton/nucleus events. Using this technique, the Tibet ASγ experiment successfully reduced proton/nucleus background events to one millionth, the most efficient one ever realized in this kind of experiment. We can therefore detect ultra-high-energy gamma rays almost free of cosmic-ray background events.
> 
> Scientists from the Tibet ASγ experiment observed gamma rays with energies between about 0.1 and 1 PeV coming from the galactic disk regions. Specifically, they found 23 ultra-high-energy cosmic gamma rays with energies above 398 TeV along the Milky Way. Of these, the highest energy observed was nearly 1 PeV, which is a new world record for gamma ray photons detected anywhere.
> 
> Surprisingly, these gamma rays do not point back to the most powerful known high-energy gamma-ray sources, but are spread out along the Milky Way! Scientists soon noticed that these gamma rays probably originated from the interaction of PeV cosmic rays and the interstellar medium after they escaped from the acceleration sources (PeVatrons). This process, known as "hadronic origin," produces gamma rays with energies roughly one-tenth that of their parent cosmic rays via the production and subsequent decay of neutral pions.
> 
> These diffuse gamma rays hint at the ubiquitous existence of powerful cosmic particle accelerators (PeVatrons) within the Milky Way. In other words, if PeVatrons exist, the cosmic rays they emit would permeate the galaxy, producing a diffuse glow of gamma rays of extreme energies. That' s just what scientists with the Tibet ASγ experiment have found. This is a long-awaited discovery for decades, providing unequivocal evidence for the existence of PeVatrons in the past and/or now in our Milky Way galaxy.
> 
> Two years ago, scientists of the Tibet ASγ experiment found extremely energetic gamma rays from the Crab Nebula, a pulsar wind nebula in the Milky Way. Those gamma rays were probably produced in a different manner, such as by high energy electrons/positrons in the nebula, a process called "leptonic origin."
> 
> View attachment 730338​Distribution of the ultra-high-energy gamma rays (yellow points) detected by the Tibet ASγ experiment in the galactic coordinate system. They are obviously concentrated along the galactic disk. The gray shaded area indicates what is outside of the field of view. The background color shows atomic hydrogen distribution in the galactic coordinates.
> *CREDIT*
> Image by https://lambda.gsfc.nasa.gov/product/foreground/fg_hi4pi_get.cfm
> View attachment 730339​The Tibet air shower array located 4300 m above sea level in Tibet, China
> *CREDIT*
> Image by Institute of High Energy Physics
> 
> 
> Also report of the research from the "American Physical Society"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377334971589779456



*LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era*
2021-05-15

China's Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO)—one of the country's key national science and technology infrastructure facilities—has found a dozen ultra-high-energy (UHE) cosmic accelerators within the Milky Way. It has also detected photons with energies exceeding 1 peta-electron-volt (quadrillion electron-volts or PeV), including one at 1.4 PeV. The latter is the highest energy photon ever observed. These findings overturn our traditional understanding of the Milky Way and open up an era of UHE gamma astronomy. These observations will prompt us to rethink the mechanism by which high-energy particles are generated and propagated in the Milky Way. In addition, these observations will encourage us to explore more deeply violent celestial phenomena and their physical processes as well as test basic physical laws under extreme conditions. These discoveries are published in the journal _Nature_ on May 17. The LHAASO International Collaboration, which is led by the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, completed this study.

....

LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era ----Institute of High Energy Physics


----------



## mike2000 is back

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Not only the Deep Space Network was tested even beyond the distance of Mars, with the Chang'e 2 lunar orbiter venturing up to 300 millions km distance that is near the asteroid belt (asteroid belt is roughly 329 million to 478.7 million km), contact being lost in 2014 due to weakening of the signal.


So Change 2 orbiter is lost/gone then?


----------



## Han Patriot

mike2000 is back said:


> So Change 2 orbiter is lost/gone then?


Still alive, mission is abit like voyager

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Han Patriot said:


> Still alive, mission is abit like voyager


I see. Interesting. it's been over a decade since it started uts deep space mission I think.So must be hundreds of millions of miles away from earth. 
what plan do they have to establish communication if ever with the mission ? Or are they just going to wait and hope it can happen one day in future ?


----------



## Han Patriot

mike2000 is back said:


> I see. Interesting. it's been over a decade since it started uts deep space mission I think.So must be hundreds of millions of miles away from earth.
> what plan do they have to establish communication if ever with the mission ? Or are they just going to wait and hope it can happen one day in future ?


I think 2027,the probe was used to verify the max distance Chinese DSN could reach which was of course way further than Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394249594192601099

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era*
> 2021-05-15
> 
> China's Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO)—one of the country's key national science and technology infrastructure facilities—has found a dozen ultra-high-energy (UHE) cosmic accelerators within the Milky Way. It has also detected photons with energies exceeding 1 peta-electron-volt (quadrillion electron-volts or PeV), including one at 1.4 PeV. The latter is the highest energy photon ever observed. These findings overturn our traditional understanding of the Milky Way and open up an era of UHE gamma astronomy. These observations will prompt us to rethink the mechanism by which high-energy particles are generated and propagated in the Milky Way. In addition, these observations will encourage us to explore more deeply violent celestial phenomena and their physical processes as well as test basic physical laws under extreme conditions. These discoveries are published in the journal _Nature_ on May 17. The LHAASO International Collaboration, which is led by the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, completed this study.
> 
> ....
> 
> LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era ----Institute of High Energy Physics











Chinese observatory detects cosmic light that may rewrite laws of physics


Cosmic ray detector detects more than a dozen sources of ‘oh-my-God’ particles, which could help dispel scepticism over their still unexplained existence.




www.scmp.com












Ultrahigh-energy photons up to 1.4 petaelectronvolts from 12 Î³-ray Galactic sources - Nature


Observations of Î³-rays with energies up to 1.4 PeV find that 12 sources in the Galaxy are PeVatrons, one of which is the Crab Nebula.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394722714108239872Physical Review Letters @PhysRevLett

The DArk Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) confirms that the cosmic ray helium spectrum softens at about 34 TeV. 
Letter: https://go.aps.org/2Qw6FGA 








Measurement of the Cosmic Ray Helium Energy Spectrum from 70 GeV to 80 TeV with the DAMPE Space Mission


The DArk Matter Particle Explorer has made the most precise measurements of galactic cosmic rays to date.




journals.aps.org




Synopsis:












Confirming a Cosmic-Ray Bump


The DArk Matter Particle Explorer has made the most precise measurements of galactic cosmic rays to date.




physics.aps.org




2:33 AM · May 19, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *The Sixth Academy of CASC successfully developed China's first newton-class Hall-effect thruster*
> The Sixth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
> *Today*
> 
> Recently, China's first 20 kW high-power Hall-effect thruster(HET) developed by 801 Institute of the Sixth Academy of CASC successfully completed ignition test, ignition time totaled 8 hours, ignition times exceeded 30 times. The successful development of this thruster, realized the leap of China's HET from millinewton to newton class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the test, the thruster has exhibit reliable ignition and stable operation parameters. The measured thrust is 1 N, the specific impulse is 3068 seconds, efficiency is greater than 70%, and the performance index reaches the international advanced level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​It is reported that the thruster is designed with new technologies such as center hollow cathode and long-life magnetic shielding. During the development, key technologies such as high-current hollow cathodes, lightweight and compact accelerators, efficient thermal management, and high-voltage, high-power stable discharge have been adopted. The thruster has the characteristics of large thrust, high specific impulse, high reliability and long working life. It will provide power support for orbital maneuver/transfer, on-orbit maintenance and attitude control tasks for spacecraft such as large GEO (geostationary orbit) satellites, medium/heavy all-electric bus/platforms, deep space probes, earth orbit transport platforms, space shuttle/tugboat and other.


Screen capture of Hall effect thruster test. 20KW, maximum thrust 1.07N, maximum impulse 3300s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Now currently which hall thruster is the best in terms of thrust produced?


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​今天 10:41​【北斗导航卫星实时捕捉境内大地震事件】
日前，青海果洛州玛多县（北纬34.59度，东经98.34度）发生7.4级地震，震源深度17公里。武汉大学卫星导航定位技术研究中心耿江辉课题组（PRIDE）研发的北斗/GNSS实时地震监测系统（GSeisRT软件系统）成功监测到该次地震事件，并在课题组网站上发布相关结果。
图为在线地震监测系统实时捕获的“陆态”网络QHMD站的地震位移波形，该站位于震中以北约37公里，地震使其向西永久性地移动了约22厘米、向北约7厘米。
基于该站的位移波形和方荣新博士的PGD震级函数，PRIDE团队研制的实时速报系统通过峰值地面位移计算出的实时震级为7.12级，与地震台网中心公布的震级仅差0.28个震级单位，验证了北斗/GNSS在快速分辨大地震（震级>7级）和震级快速确定方面的高效性和可靠性，为北斗/GNSS地震预警的工程化应用奠定了基础。
据悉，这是我国北斗卫星导航定位系统首次实时捕捉到境内的大地震事件。​
*China Aerospace News*
Today at 10:41

[Beidou navigation satellite captures major earthquake events in China in real time]

A few days ago, a magnitude 7.4 earthquake occurred in Maduo County (34.59 degrees north latitude, 98.34 degrees east longitude) in Guoluo Prefecture, Qinghai Province, with a focal depth of 17 kilometers. The Beidou/GNSS real-time seismic monitoring system (GSeisRT software system) developed by the Geng Jianghui Research Group (PRIDE) of the Research Center for Satellite Navigation and Positioning Technology of Wuhan University successfully monitored the earthquake event and published the relevant results on the research group's website.

The picture shows the seismic displacement waveform of the "land state" network QHMD station captured by the online seismic monitoring system in real time. The station is located about 37 kilometers north of the epicenter. The earthquake permanently moved about 22 cm west and 7 cm north.

Based on the displacement waveform of the station and the PGD magnitude function of Dr. Fang Rongxin, the real-time rapid report system developed by the PRIDE team calculated the real-time magnitude of 7.12 through the peak ground displacement, which is only 0.28 magnitude units away from the magnitude announced by the Seismic Network Center. It verified the efficiency and reliability of Beidou/GNSS in quickly distinguishing large earthquakes (magnitude>7) and quickly determining magnitude, laying a foundation for the engineering application of Beidou/GNSS earthquake early warning.

It is reported that this is the first time that China Beidou satellite navigation and positioning system has captured a major earthquake in China in real time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 航天爱好者网​今天 10:00 来自 微博视频 已编辑​【天火三号试车成功，建议公司下次换个好点的摄像头】北京天兵科技自主研制的国内首台30吨推力HCP火箭发动机天火三号（TH-3）全系统热试车取得成功。​​12月以来，TH-3发动机共进行了6次稳态程序的考核，发动机启动、关机平稳，稳态工作参数正常，发动机各项性能指标均达到了设计要求，全面通过热试车考核。​​天火三号30吨级发动机是继天火一号（1000N）全系统热试车、天火二号（10000N）全系统热试车成功研制的基础上，由天兵科技独立自主研发生产的，是目前世界上HCP推进剂体系中推力量级最大的发动机，从设计到生产、再至试验点火成功，历时一年，发动机主要零组件采用3D打印方案，发动机研制过程中借鉴了液体火箭发动机和固体火箭发动机交叉融合的设计经验，进行了大量首创性的精密结构、新材料、新工艺的工程应用，提高产品可靠性的同时，大幅降低了发动机生产成本。​​天兵科技称，HCP推进剂是航天领域内公认的先进液体推进剂体系，具有绿色无毒、常温贮存、高性能（公司未公开TH3的比冲水平，但以NOFBX相关论文称，比冲可以高到325s，远在单组元发动机之上，甚至超过传统肼基推进剂）、低成本、系统简洁可靠性高的特点。天火三号发动机的试车成功，标志着该推进剂体系的研究已进入工程化应用阶段。采用HCP推进剂的天火三号发动机具备了传统低温双组元推进剂的高性能，同时具备了单组元发动机的可靠性和使用便捷性。这意味着，装备天火三号发动机的液体运载火箭较同等运力规模的火箭，起飞重量降低50%、零部件数量减少60%，大幅降低了运载火箭的制造和发射成本，同时显著提升了运载火箭的可靠性，是未来低成本、高频次进入太空的优质解决方案。此外，得益于天火发动机先进的设计理念和HCP推进剂体系的特点，天火系列发动机还具备连续深度变推力能力，能够让火箭更容易实现回收复用功能。​​现在是点评时间，这个HCP应该是一种预混合的推进剂，国外叫NOFBX。绿色无毒比冲相对高，听起来很美，但国内外不大力推进是有原因的，有一定危险性。此类发动机国内外试车时都炸过台子，这种发动机在关闭时控制不好容易回火，沿着燃烧室往上烧，因为推进剂本身就是混合好的。__航天爱好者网超话 #中国航天# _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频​
> *Space Enthusiast Network*
> Today at 10:00 from Weibo video
> 
> *Beijing Tianbing Technology independently developed the first domestic 30-ton thrust HCP rocket engine Tianhuo III (TH-3) full system hot test successfully.*
> 
> Since December, the TH-3 engine has undergone a total of 6 steady-state program assessments. The engine starts and shuts down smoothly, and the steady-state working parameters are normal. The engine's performance indicators have reached the design requirements and fully passed the hot test.
> 
> The 30-ton engine of Tianhuo-3 is developed and produced by Tianbing Technology independently following the successful development of Tianhuo-1 (1000N) full-system hot test run and Tianhuo-2 (10000N) full-system hot test run. It is currently the largest thrust HCP propellant engine system in the world. From design to production, and then to the successful test ignition, it took one year. The main components of the engine used 3D printing. The design experience of the cross-fusion of liquid rocket motors and solid rocket motors was used for reference in the engine development process. A large number of pioneering engineering applications of precision structures, new materials, and new processes have been carried out to improve product reliability and greatly reduce engine production costs.
> 
> Tianbing Technology claims that HCP propellant is a recognized advanced liquid propellant system in the aerospace field. It has green, non-toxic, room temperature storage, and high performance (The company has not disclosed the specific impulse level of TH3, but according to NOFBX related papers, the specific impulse can be as high as 325s, which is far higher than that of other mono-propellant engine and even more than traditional hydrazine-based propellants), low cost, simple system and high reliability. The successful test run of the Tianhuo-3 engine indicates that the research on the propellant system has entered the engineering application stage. The Tianhuo-3 engine with HCP propellant has the high performance of traditional cryogenic bi-propellant, and at the same time has the reliability and convenience of mono-propellant engine. This means that the liquid launch vehicle equipped with the Tianhuo-3 engine has a 50% lower take-off weight and a 60% reduction in the number of parts than a rocket of the same capacity, which greatly reduces the manufacturing and launch costs of the launch vehicle, and at the same time significantly improves the reliability of the launch vehicle. It is a high-quality solution for low-cost, high-frequency entry into space in the future. In addition, thanks to the advanced design concept of the Tianhuo engine and the characteristics of the HCP propellant system, the Tianhuo series of engines also have the ability for continuous throttleability, which can make it easier for the rocket to realize the recovery and reuse function.
> 
> Here is the time for comment (Note: from editor of Space Enthusiast Network).
> This so-called HCP should be a pre-mixed propellant, called NOFBX abroad. Green and non-toxic, the specific impulse is also relatively high, sounds wonderful. But there are reasons why domestic and foreign efforts are not vigorously pursue. There is a certain risk. This type of engine has a history of explosion during test runs at home and abroad. This kind of engine is not easy to control during turn off, when it could backfire and burn up along the combustion chamber because at that time the propellant is already well mixed.
> 
> Video link of the test -> _L_航天爱好者网的微博视频
> 
> View attachment 701352
> 
> View attachment 701353
> 
> View attachment 701354
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399367667354587146Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

Space Pioneer/Beijing Tianbing Technology has carried out a hot fire test of its Tianhuo-11 30-ton staged combustion, variable thrust kerolox engine. Space Pioneer earlier worked on the TH-1 HCP green propulsion engine. https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/nx7cTBDvYBDVflXQxcLwrg…




10:10 PM · May 31, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era*
> 2021-05-15
> 
> China's Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO)—one of the country's key national science and technology infrastructure facilities—has found a dozen ultra-high-energy (UHE) cosmic accelerators within the Milky Way. It has also detected photons with energies exceeding 1 peta-electron-volt (quadrillion electron-volts or PeV), including one at 1.4 PeV. The latter is the highest energy photon ever observed. These findings overturn our traditional understanding of the Milky Way and open up an era of UHE gamma astronomy. These observations will prompt us to rethink the mechanism by which high-energy particles are generated and propagated in the Milky Way. In addition, these observations will encourage us to explore more deeply violent celestial phenomena and their physical processes as well as test basic physical laws under extreme conditions. These discoveries are published in the journal _Nature_ on May 17. The LHAASO International Collaboration, which is led by the Institute of High Energy Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, completed this study.
> 
> ....
> 
> LHAASO Discovers a Dozen PeVatrons and Photons Exceeding 1 PeV and Launches Ultra-High-Energy Gamma Astronomy Era ----Institute of High Energy Physics











Hunting the strongest accelerators in our Galaxy


Very-high-energy γ-rays from possible astrophysical particle accelerators.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Launch of powerful new carrier rocket expected in 2022*
2021-06-04 08:35:05
China Daily

CAS Space, a Beijing-based rocket company owned by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, has begun to design what it expects will be the world's most powerful solid-propellant carrier rocket, the company's chairman said.

Yang Yiqiang, a senior rocket scientist and founder of CAS Space, told China Daily in an exclusive interview this week that the rocket－ZK 2－is in the research and development stage at laboratories in Beijing and will be ready for its debut flight before the end of 2022, if everything goes according to schedule.

The ZK 2 will have a core stage and two side boosters, each of which will have a diameter of 2.65 meters and use solid propellants. The rocket will be 39.7 meters tall and have a liftoff weight of 343 metric tons. It will be able to transport satellites with a combined weight of 3.55 tons to a sun-synchronous orbit 700 kilometers above Earth.

These specs would make the ZK 2 the world's largest and mightiest solid-fuel rocket and even more powerful than several liquid-propellant models in China's Long March rocket fleet, such as the Long March 2C and 4B, Yang said.

The world's most powerful operational solid-fuel rocket is Arianespace's Vega, jointly developed by the Italian Space Agency and the European Space Agency. With a liftoff weight of 137 tons, the European rocket can put payloads weighing 1.4 tons into a sun-synchronous orbit.

"The ZK 2's major clients will be satellite companies that want to build and operate a low-orbit satellite network," Yang said, explaining that the rocket is suitable for deploying such networks, as it can launch a large quantity of small satellites in a single flight.

"The rocket will have better flexibility than large, liquid-propellant rockets ... because it is designed for both land- and sea-based launches, and liquid-fuel rockets are unsuitable for sea-based missions. Moreover, when launched from a land-based facility, solid-propellant rockets are less dependent on ground devices and thus are easier to launch," Yang said.

CAS Space is currently preparing for the first flight of its first product, the ZK 1A solid-propellant rocket, which is scheduled to launch six small satellites in the second half of the year, Yang said. The 31-meter craft will be able to put satellites weighing 1.33 tons into a sun-synchronous orbit.

If the launch succeeds, ZK 1A will replace the Long March 11 as China's most powerful solid-fuel rocket, he said.

The company is working with the government in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, to build a 40-hectare production complex in the city's Nansha district.

As China's southernmost carrier rocket production facility, the complex is to have an initial annual production capacity of 30 rockets upon completion of the first phase next year, Yang said.

Speaking of how CAS Space started, Yang said the Chinese Academy of Sciences now needs a lot of carrier rockets to launch its experimental satellites and technology demonstration equipment. The top science body wanted its own rocket research and production capabilities, which resulted in the founding of CAS Space.

He said one of the company's most important missions is to provide launch services for the academy.

Compared with other rocket makers, CAS Space has optimized design, procurement and manufacturing procedures, which Yang said are more efficient and economical. The company uses the latest technologies and highly integrated equipment on its rockets, which guarantees a reduction in costs and fewer problems in design, production and launch operations, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​今天 09:59​【长三乙助推器成功进行伞降落区控制】执行风云四号B卫星发射任务的长三乙火箭首次完成了我国基于300平方米可控翼伞的助推器落区控制飞行搭载验证。助推器与芯级分离后，实现了高动态下的卫星导航连续定位，在预定高度执行了各项关键动作，最终，在翼伞的作用下，按预定的归航策略向目标机动点飞行，试验获得圆满成功。
长三甲系列运载火箭副总设计师胡炜介绍，这也是全球采用翼伞控制圆满归航的最重的火箭分离体，试验获取了落区控制系统的全部飞行数据，为后续伞降落区控制技术工程应用，以及火箭残骸落区安全性的提升提供重要参考。助推器伞降控制系统由火箭院总体设计部抓总研制，伞系统由北京空间机电研究所研制。在火箭分离体落区控制技术方面，火箭院先后突破了一子级栅格舵落区控制技术和助推器伞降落区控制技术，为未来实现子级可控回收、垂直返回等新技术奠定了重要的技术基础。(航天科技一院)​
*China Aerospace*
Today at 09:59

[CZ-3B rocket booster successfully controls the landing zone]

The CZ-3B rocket, which performs the FY-4B satellite launch mission, has completed the technological verification of a booster landing area control flight with a 300-square-meter parafoil in China for the first time. After the booster is separated from the core stage, the continuous positioning with satellite navigation under highly dynamical condition is realized, and various key actions are performed at preset altitudes. Finally, under the action of the parafoil, it flies to the target maneuver point according to the programmed homing flight plan. The test was a complete success.

Hu Wei, Deputy Chief Designer of Changsanjia Series Launch Vehicle introduced, this is the world’s heaviest rocket/parts to have successfully return with parafoil control. The test has obtained all the flight data of the landing zone control system, which provides important reference for both subsequent application of parafoil landing zone control technology engineering and safety improvement of rocket/part landing zone. The booster parafoil landing control system was developed by the General Design Department of the Rocket Academy, and the parachute system was developed by the Beijing Space Electromechanical Research Institute. 

In regards to control technology of rocket landing zone, the Rocket Academy has successively made brake through with the first core stage grid rudder landing zone control technology and the booster parachute landing zone control technology, it has laid an important technical foundation for future realization of new technologies such as recoverable rocket stage and vertical return. (First Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403257026499825669









Development and Prospect of Chinese Lunar Relay Communication Satellite


Relay communication satellites play a very important role on the lunar far side and pole areas exploration missions. Queqiao relay communication satellite was developed to provide relay communication support for the lander and the rover of Chang’e-4 mission landing on the far side of the Moon...




spj.sciencemag.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399367667354587146Andrew Jones @AJ_FI
> 
> Space Pioneer/Beijing Tianbing Technology has carried out a hot fire test of its Tianhuo-11 30-ton staged combustion, variable thrust kerolox engine. Space Pioneer earlier worked on the TH-1 HCP green propulsion engine. https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/nx7cTBDvYBDVflXQxcLwrg…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:10 PM · May 31, 2021



That structure looks a little filmsy - how is it able to stop the rocket from shooting forward when its engines emit so much thrust.


----------



## Beast

letsrock said:


> That structure looks a little filmsy - how is it able to stop the rocket from shooting forward when its engines emit so much thrust.


You know the problem with American tech like US space shuttle and F-22 raptor being retired. They look flashy and plenty of tech but not practical when the exorbitant cost destroy any meaningful way to continue using it..

Chinese do practical things. If making it flashy will increase the cost by 3-4 times with no meaningful tech contribution. The Chinese rather make it ugly and save the cost for more practical or cost saving measures.


----------



## JSCh

*China making plans for future space exploration: official*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-12 20:48:19_|_Editor: huaxia_



The China National Space Administration released new images on June 11, 2021 taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong. The photo shows China's national flag unfurled from the glistening landing platform on the red planet. (Photo provided to Xinhua)

BEIJING, June 12 (Xinhua) -- China is making plans for the future development of its space program, including exploring asteroids and the Jovian system, collecting samples from Mars and exploring the polar region of the moon, said an official from the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Saturday.

Xu Hongliang, a spokesperson of the CNSA, said at a press conference held in Beijing that about the year 2025 China plans to launch a probe to collect samples from a near-Earth asteroid and explore a comet in one mission.

China plans to launch a Mars sample-return mission and a Jovian system exploration mission sometime about 2030, Xu said.

In addition, China plans to launch the Chang'e-6 and Chang'e-7 lunar probes in the coming five years to explore the environment and resources and collect samples from the polar region of the moon, Xu said.

By the end of 2022, China will have completed the construction of its space station, in which astronauts can stay for prolonged periods to carry out scientific experiments, Xu said.

"We should coordinate space science, space technology and space applications, in accordance with the principle of being technically realizable, financially affordable and scientifically contributive," said Xu.

The development of heavy-lift launch vehicles, reusable space transportation systems and satellite internet will also be the focus of future development plans, according to Xu.

The CNSA released new images taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong on Friday, signifying the complete success of China's first Mars exploration mission.

Xu said that China has seen new breakthroughs in the country's Tianwen-1 mission. The probe has, for the first time, successfully completed the interplanetary flight, soft-landing and roving on an extraterrestrial planet.

The completion of the orbiting, landing and roving on the red planet in one mission indicates that the country has come to the forefront of the world in Mars exploration, Xu said.

He also noted that this is the first time that the country has carried out monitoring and communication activities over a distance of 400 million km and obtained first-hand scientific data on Mars.


China航天​6月12日 21:47​【行星探测工程后续任务已得到中央肯定，相关方案正按程序履行报批手续】中国的行星探测工程，下一步拟于2028年实施火星取样返回任务。同时还将在2025年前后实施近地小行星取样返回和主带彗星的环绕探测，2029年实施木星系及行星际穿越探测任务。后续行星探测工程任务，已经得到中央肯定，相关方案正按程序履行报批手续。​
*China Aerospace*
June 12 at 21:47

[The follow-up mission of the planetary exploration project has been affirmed by the central government, and the relevant plans are undergoing approval application in accordance with the procedures]

In China’s planetary exploration project, the next step is to implement a Mars sample return mission in 2028. At the same time, near-Earth asteroid sampling and return and main belt comet orbit detection will be carried out around 2025, and Jupiter system and interplanetary crossing missions will be carried out in 2029. Subsequent planetary exploration missions have been affirmed by the central government, and the relevant plans are undergoing approval application in accordance with procedures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China making plans for future space exploration: official*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-12 20:48:19_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> The China National Space Administration released new images on June 11, 2021 taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong. The photo shows China's national flag unfurled from the glistening landing platform on the red planet. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, June 12 (Xinhua) -- China is making plans for the future development of its space program, including exploring asteroids and the Jovian system, collecting samples from Mars and exploring the polar region of the moon, said an official from the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Saturday.
> 
> Xu Hongliang, a spokesperson of the CNSA, said at a press conference held in Beijing that about the year 2025 China plans to launch a probe to collect samples from a near-Earth asteroid and explore a comet in one mission.
> 
> China plans to launch a Mars sample-return mission and a Jovian system exploration mission sometime about 2030, Xu said.
> 
> In addition, China plans to launch the Chang'e-6 and Chang'e-7 lunar probes in the coming five years to explore the environment and resources and collect samples from the polar region of the moon, Xu said.
> 
> By the end of 2022, China will have completed the construction of its space station, in which astronauts can stay for prolonged periods to carry out scientific experiments, Xu said.
> 
> "We should coordinate space science, space technology and space applications, in accordance with the principle of being technically realizable, financially affordable and scientifically contributive," said Xu.
> 
> The development of heavy-lift launch vehicles, reusable space transportation systems and satellite internet will also be the focus of future development plans, according to Xu.
> 
> The CNSA released new images taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong on Friday, signifying the complete success of China's first Mars exploration mission.
> 
> Xu said that China has seen new breakthroughs in the country's Tianwen-1 mission. The probe has, for the first time, successfully completed the interplanetary flight, soft-landing and roving on an extraterrestrial planet.
> 
> The completion of the orbiting, landing and roving on the red planet in one mission indicates that the country has come to the forefront of the world in Mars exploration, Xu said.
> 
> He also noted that this is the first time that the country has carried out monitoring and communication activities over a distance of 400 million km and obtained first-hand scientific data on Mars.
> 
> 
> China航天​6月12日 21:47​【行星探测工程后续任务已得到中央肯定，相关方案正按程序履行报批手续】中国的行星探测工程，下一步拟于2028年实施火星取样返回任务。同时还将在2025年前后实施近地小行星取样返回和主带彗星的环绕探测，2029年实施木星系及行星际穿越探测任务。后续行星探测工程任务，已经得到中央肯定，相关方案正按程序履行报批手续。​
> *China Aerospace*
> June 12 at 21:47
> 
> [The follow-up mission of the planetary exploration project has been affirmed by the central government, and the relevant plans are undergoing approval application in accordance with the procedures]
> 
> In China’s planetary exploration project, the next step is to implement a Mars sample return mission in 2028. At the same time, near-Earth asteroid sampling and return and main belt comet orbit detection will be carried out around 2025, and Jupiter system and interplanetary crossing missions will be carried out in 2029. Subsequent planetary exploration missions have been affirmed by the central government, and the relevant plans are undergoing approval application in accordance with procedures.
> 
> View attachment 752949​


China need to get Long March 9 rocket up by 2023. I am confident this is a possible time line. The rocket engine is ready and the fuselage has also been fabricated.. All it need is quickly assemble this rocket and test it. Build the relevant launch ground station. The time available is not much but its possible.


----------



## JSCh

*China航天*​今天 17:10​【航天科技八院研制大型复合材料液氧贮箱成功通过工程应用试验验证】据航天科技八院今日公众号消息:近日，由该院805所设计研制的3.35米直径复合材料液氧贮箱低温力学试验圆满完成。这是国内大型复合材料液氧贮箱首次通过工程应用量级的试验验证，标志着我国复合材料液氧贮箱已经初步具备工程应用能力，后续预计在我国新一代运载火箭上实现工程应用。805所开展了3.35米直径复合材料液氧贮箱低温110%使用压力试验，各项关键技术攻关成果得以集中验证，产品性能表现良好。
10余项关键技术的攻克打破了以往复合材料极少涉足于低温密封领域的局面，国内首次低温力学试验的成功，更是表明了805所在大型复合材料液氧贮箱的关键技术攻关上取得了实质性突破，这使得复合材料液氧贮箱于“十四五”在我国新一代运载火箭上实现工程应用的目标变得现实可行。​
China Aerospace
Today at 17:10

[The large-scale composite liquid oxygen storage tank developed by the Eighth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology successfully passed the engineering application verification test]

According to today’s public account of the Eighth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology: Recently, the 3.35-meter-diameter composite liquid oxygen storage tank designed and developed by the 805 Institute of the Academy has successfully completed the low-temperature mechanical test. This is the first time that a large-scale composite liquid oxygen tank in China has passed the test and verification of the engineering application level, marking that my country's composite material liquid oxygen tank has initially possessed engineering application capabilities, and it is expected to realize engineering application on my country's new generation of carrier rockets in the future. The 805 Institute carried out a low-temperature 110% pressure test of a 3.35-meter-diameter composite liquid oxygen storage tank. The key technical research results have been intensively verified, and the product has performed well.

The overcoming of more than 10 key technologies broke the previous situation that composite materials rarely involved in the field of low-temperature sealing. The success of the first domestic low-temperature mechanical test and the 805 made a substantial breakthrough in the key technology of large-scale composite liquid oxygen storage tanks. This makes it realistic and feasible to achieve the goal of engineering application of composite liquid oxygen tanks in my country's new generation launch vehicles during the "14th Five-Year Plan" period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From The Global Space Exploration Conference (GLEX 2021).
Project International Lunar Research Station (ILRS).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405135189920133129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405138240357740548

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405132385650450432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405047849868578821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405108112206581764Angeliki Kapoglou @Capoglou

China just presented at #GLEX2021 a transportation architecture for human mars missions and a surface settlement!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409225184029118473Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The foundation stone laying ceremony of a survey #telescope array to detect #space debris in medium and high orbits was held on Saturday in Xining, Northwest China’s Qinghai Province.








New survey telescope in NW China's Qinghai will help detect space debris in medium and high orbits - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn








3:00 AM · Jun 28, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410154755515580416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From Vony7 Via weibo,













The article is from,








Chinaâ€™s ambitions and challenges for asteroidâ€“comet exploration - Nature Astronomy







www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415048514581708814SCMP News @SCMPNews

China designs hypersonic jet bigger than Boeing 737 with wings like Concorde












China designs hypersonic jet bigger than Boeing 737 with wings like Concorde


Official timeline aims by 2035 to operate a fleet of hypersonic aircraft that can transport 10 passengers to anywhere on Earth within an hour.




www.scmp.com




4:40 AM · Jul 14, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​7-16 19:16​​【#我国亚轨道重复使用演示验证项目运载器首飞成功#】7月16日，由@中国航天科技集团 一院研制的亚轨道重复使用演示验证项目运载器在酒泉卫星发射中心准时点火起飞，按照设定程序完成飞行后，平稳水平着陆于阿拉善右旗机场，首飞任务取得圆满成功。​​发展重复使用天地往返航天运输技术是我国由航天大国迈向航天强国的重要标志，亚轨道重复使用运载器可作为升力式火箭动力重复使用航天运输系统的子级，是航天航空技术的高度融合体。​​该项目的圆满成功，为我国重复使用天地往返航天运输技术发展奠定了坚实基础，为实现领域创新发展和自主可控迈出了坚实的第一步。​
*China Aerospace News*
7-16 19:16

[China suborbital reusable demonstration project vehicle successfully flies for the first time]

On July 16, the sub-orbital reusable demonstration project vehicle developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. ignited on time at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. After completing the flight according to the set procedure, it landed at Alxa Right Banner Airport smoothly and horizontally. The first flight mission was a complete success.

The development of reusable earth-space space transportation technology is an important symbol of China transition from a space nation to a space power. The suborbital reusable carrier can be used as first stage of reusable rocket powered lifting body space transportation system, and has a high degree of fusion of space and aviation technology.

The complete success of this project has laid a solid foundation for the development of China reusable space transportation technology. A solid first step has been taken to achieve innovative development and independence in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

JSCh said:


> 中国航天报​7-16 19:16​​【#我国亚轨道重复使用演示验证项目运载器首飞成功#】7月16日，由@中国航天科技集团 一院研制的亚轨道重复使用演示验证项目运载器在酒泉卫星发射中心准时点火起飞，按照设定程序完成飞行后，平稳水平着陆于阿拉善右旗机场，首飞任务取得圆满成功。​​发展重复使用天地往返航天运输技术是我国由航天大国迈向航天强国的重要标志，亚轨道重复使用运载器可作为升力式火箭动力重复使用航天运输系统的子级，是航天航空技术的高度融合体。​​该项目的圆满成功，为我国重复使用天地往返航天运输技术发展奠定了坚实基础，为实现领域创新发展和自主可控迈出了坚实的第一步。​
> *China Aerospace News*
> 7-16 19:16
> 
> [China suborbital reusable demonstration project vehicle successfully flies for the first time]
> 
> On July 16, the sub-orbital reusable demonstration project vehicle developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. ignited on time at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center. After completing the flight according to the set procedure, it landed at Alxa Right Banner Airport smoothly and horizontally. The first flight mission was a complete success.
> 
> The development of reusable earth-space space transportation technology is an important symbol of China transition from a space nation to a space power. The suborbital reusable carrier can be used as first stage of rocket powered reusable space transportation system, and it is a highly modular aerospace technology.
> 
> The complete success of this project has laid a solid foundation for the development of China reusable space transportation technology. A solid first step has been taken to achieve innovative development and independence in this field.


This one looks very cool. Any more detailed information of it?


----------



## JSCh

GS Zhou said:


> This one looks very cool. Any more detailed information of it?


So far no. 
It seem like a VTHL space-plane from CASC. A bit like CASIC's Tengyun project but not HTHL.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416043501339516934

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

10:52, 21-Jul-2021
*China reports latest findings from space science programs*
CGTN



Depiction of the Taiji-1 satellite.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) on Tuesday released details of the most recent scientific achievements from its space science programs, including space-based gravitational wave detection, space microgravity experiments, and the observation of black-hole explosions.

According to the academy, the Taiji-1, China's first satellite to conduct experiments on key technologies related to space-based gravitational wave detection, has completed all preset experimental tasks. It has accomplished the highest degree of precision in space laser interferometry so far in China.





Depiction of the SJ-10 satellite.​
Meanwhile, the SJ-10, China's first satellite to conduct microgravity experiments, has for the first time achieved the development of a cell embryo to a blastocyst under microgravity conditions, revealing the key factors affecting early embryo development of mammals in a space environment.



Depiction of China's Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, "Insight."

China's Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, known as "Insight," clearly observed the panoramic view of the explosion of black hole binaries for the first time.

The three satellites were all deployed by the CAS as part of its space-science pilot project, which was formally established in 2011.

The CAS will continue to strengthen research in space science areas such as the extreme universe, space-time ripples, sun-earth panorama, and habitable planets in order to better understand the universe, said Wang Chi, director of the National Space Science Center under the CAS.

(All photos courtesy of the National Space Science Center of the CAS)

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China's carbon-monitoring satellite reports global carbon net of six gigatons


About six gigatons -- roughly 12 times the mass of all living humans -- of carbon appears to be emitted over land every year, according to data from the Chinese Global Carbon Dioxide Monitoring Scientific Experimental Satellite (TanSat).



www.eurekalert.org












The First Global Carbon Dioxide Flux Map Derived from TanSat Measurements - Advances in Atmospheric Sciences


Space-borne measurements of atmospheric greenhouse gas concentrations provide global observation constraints for top-down estimates of surface carbon flux. Here, the first estimates of the global distribution of carbon surface fluxes inferred from dry-air CO2 column (XCO2) measurements by the...




link.springer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419576210116554752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419647871205380101CnTechPost @CnTechPost

China’s version of ‘Starlink’ completes trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Progress on 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine YF-90
> 
> 
> China航天
> 11月6日 18:47
> 【大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机氧涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验圆满成功】2020年11月2日，北京航天动力研究所所在北京进行了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机氧涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验，试验取得圆满成功。试验验证了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机核心组件的技术方案正确性、工作协调性及生产、试验工艺可行性。本次试验是在前期预燃室热试验、氢涡轮泵与预燃室联动试验等大量试验基础上进行的最具代表性和里程碑意义的热试验，标志着我国突破了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机系统技术及高压大流量预燃室、高效多级涡轮泵等核心组件的关键技术，为工程研制奠定了坚实的技术基础。
> 
> 大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机性能指标达到国际先进水平，是航天强国的重要标志，是航天动力先进技术的重要代表，能更好地满足我国未来火箭和重大航天任务对动力的需求。大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机的研制能够填补我国氢氧发动机型谱和技术空白，并对诸多基础学科和工业领域有巨大的牵引带动作用。
> 
> 后续研制队伍将不忘初心、牢记使命、再接再厉，全力推进后续研制工作，力争早日进行大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机整机试验，为我国氢氧发动机技术攀登世界高峰、为建设航天强国做出贡献。(北京航天动力研究所)
> 
> 
> *China Aerospace
> November 6 at 18:47
> 
> [High-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine oxygen turbo pump and preburner linkage test successfully] *
> 
> On November 2, 2020, Beijing Aerospace Propulsion Institute conducted high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine's oxygen turbo pump and preburner linkage test in Beijing. The test was a complete success. The test verifies the correctness of the technical scheme, systemic operational coordination, and feasibility of the test production method for the core components. This test is carried out on the basis of a large number of previous tests such as the preburner thermal test, the hydrogen turbo pump and preburner linkage test, etc. It marks a breakthrough in China's high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine system technology with key technology such as high-pressure large-flow preburner, high-efficiency multi-stage turbo pump and other core components. It laid a solid technical foundation for further engineering development.
> 
> The performance index of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine has reached the international advanced level. It is an important symbol of advanced aerospace power technology. It can better meet the propulsion needs of China's future rockets and major space missions. The development of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine can also fill the gaps in the type family and technology of China’s hydrolox engine, and has a drive on effect on many basic disciplines and industrial fields.
> 
> The follow-up development team will not forget the original mission, keep the mission in mind, make persistent efforts, and fully promote the follow-up development work, and strive to carry out the complete test of the high-thrust staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine as soon as possible, so as to help China’s hydrolox engine technology to climb the world's peak and contribute to the building of a space power nation. (Beijing Aerospace Propulsion Institute)
> 
> View attachment 686497


From 220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机完成首台工程样机生产:

*220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机完成首台工程样机生产*​北京航天动力研究所 今天​​近日，重型运载火箭220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机完成首台工程样机生产，标志着该发动机关深阶段研制工作圆满完成。​​220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机是我国重型运载火箭的芯二级发动机，性能指标达到国际先进水平，能更好地满足我国未来运载火箭和重大航天任务的动力需求，是航天强国的重要标志之一。​​在关深阶段研制过程中，研制团队边论证、边设计、边生产、边验证，实现了四大技术跨越，即“一年完成论证设计、两年完成关键组件生产、三年实现预燃室等组件试验、四年完成预燃室-氢/氧涡轮泵联动分系统试验”，初步突破了补燃循环起动关机过程控制、大流量高压预燃室、先进制造技术等9大关键技术。发动机推力、真空比冲、推重比等技术指标达到国际先进水平，形成多项核心自主知识产权，实现了对设计技术、试验方法等的全方位创新，并首次实现了氢氧发动机全数字化研制，为发动机后续工程研制奠定了坚实的基础。目前，发动机各项研制工作正有序推进，已完成发动机试车台选址、建台方案论证设计，今年将完成半系统试验和整机试验验证。​​220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机性能和技术指标刷新了我国氢氧发动机的纪录，其研制能够填补我国氢氧发动机型谱和技术空白，并对诸多基础科学和工业领域有巨大的牵引带动作用。​​*The 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine completed the production of the first engineering prototype*
Beijing Aerospace Propulsion Institute
today

Recently, the heavy-duty carrier rocket's 220-ton staged combustion cycle oxyhydrogen engine has completed the production of the first engineering prototype, marking the successful completion of the development of the engine at the advance stage.

The 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine is the core second-stage engine of my country's heavy-duty carrier rockets. Its performance indicators have reached the international advanced level. It can better meet the power needs of my country's future carrier rockets and major space missions. It is one of the important symbols of a space power.

In the development process of the advance stage, the development team achieved four major technological leapfrogs while demonstrating, designing, producing, and verifying, namely, “complete demonstration and design in first year, complete production of key components in second years, and realize pre-combustion chamber in third years. and complete the test of the pre-combustion chamber-hydrogen/oxygen turbo pump linkage subsystem in fourth years.", preliminary breakthroughs have been made in 9 key technologies such as the control of the start-up and shutdown process of the staged combustion cycle, the large-flow and high-pressure pre-combustion chamber, and advanced manufacturing technology. Engine thrust, vacuum specific impulse, thrust-to-weight ratio and other technical indicators have reached the international advanced level, formed a number of core independent intellectual property rights, realized all-round innovations in design technology, test methods, etc., and realized the full digital development of hydrogen and oxygen engines for the first time. It laid a solid foundation for the development of future engine. At present, various engine development work is proceeding in an orderly manner. The site selection of rocket engine test facility and construction design plan have been completed. This year, the semi-system test and the whole engine verification test are expected to be completed.

The performance and technical indicators of the 220-ton staged combustion cycle oxyhydrogen engine set the record of my country’s oxyhydrogen engine. Its development can fill the gap in the type spectrum and technology of my country’s oxyhydrogen engine, and has a huge traction effect on many basic science and industrial fields. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420163200776118276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 18:30​清华大学研制的重力与大气科学卫星——这是我国首个专用于重力与大气科学测量的卫星，其主要目标是进行低轨大气密度和重力场联合探测。卫星采用纯球形的新颖构型，可以保证大气阻力与卫星姿态无关，从大大提高大气密度测量的精度。为保证卫星供电充足，团队设计了球面太阳电池阵列，并攻克了小曲率球面贴装工艺的难题。为了解决发射飞行过程中球形卫星锁紧、释放的可靠性问题，团队自主研发了电磁型点式分离机构，这种分离机构具有微冲击、无污染、可地面重复使用的优点，是飞行器在锁紧释放技术领域的重要突破。​来源：中国网科技​
> *China Aerospace*
> Today at 18:30
> 
> The Gravity and Atmospheric Science Satellite developed by Tsinghua University
> 
> This is China's first satellite dedicated to the measurement of gravity and atmospheric science. Its main goal is to conduct joint detection of low earth-orbit atmospheric density and gravity field. The satellite adopts a novel configuration of pure spherical shape, which can ensure that the atmospheric resistance has nothing to do with the satellite orientation/attitude, thereby greatly improving the accuracy of atmospheric density measurement. In order to ensure sufficient power supply for the satellite, the team designed a spherical solar cell array and overcame the problem of the small curvature spherical surface mounting process. In order to solve the reliability problem of the locking and release of the spherical satellite during launch and flight, the team independently developed an electromagnetic point-type separation mechanism. This separation mechanism has the advantages of micro-impact, no pollution, and reusability on the ground. An important breakthrough in the field of satellite lock-release technology.
> Source: China Net Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Gif source: 重力与大气科学卫星：寰宇苍穹 创新筑梦-清华大学
Interesting to compare this low-cost version with above from Tsingtua university.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421743410965274625

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422072017327693828Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

Deep Blue Aerospace has carried out a successful ~10 metre vertical takeoff, vertical landing hop test with the Nebula-M test stage. 100-meter-level test to follow with Nebula-M #2. The Chinese commercial launch company was founded in 2017. [DBA] https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ys-f7XlU9tYvjYXdAFdO4g

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422489282481098771CNSA Watcher @CNSAWatcher

China’s private company Interstellar Glory (iSpace) failed an orbital launch of its Hyperbola-1 Y5 rocket on August 3. This is the 2nd failure of the company in 2021. China has launched 26 orbital rockets in 2021 till now, among which 24 succeeded by CNSA, and 2 failed by iSpace.






5:27 PM · Aug 3, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China sends two multimedia satellites into orbit*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-08-04 20:04:23_|_Editor: huaxia_

TAIYUAN, Aug. 4 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday successfully sent two multimedia satellites into pre-set orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The satellites were launched by a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 7:01 p.m. (Beijing Time).

The launch was the 382nd flight mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's commercial rocket SD-3 to make maiden flight in 2022*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-03-03 14:43:25_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> An illustration of Smart Dragon-3. (Photo provided to Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, March 3 (Xinhua) -- Smart Dragon-3 (SD-3), the third member of China's Dragon series commercial carrier rockets family, will make its maiden flight in 2022, its developer said Wednesday.
> 
> A four-stage solid-propellant rocket, the SD-3 will be the largest and have the highest carrying capacity among the Dragon series, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology.
> 
> With a maximum diameter of 2.64 meters and a takeoff weight of 140 tonnes, the rocket is capable of sending a payload of 1.5 tonnes to the solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 500 km.
> 
> To meet the large-scale commercial launch demands, the rocket's multi-satellite launch capability enables it to carry more than 20 satellites in a single mission, while the cost is just 10,000 U.S. dollars per kg, making it competitive in the market.
> 
> The rocket maker said the SD-3 was designed for both land and sea launches.
> 
> 
> 
> China's new carrier rocket Smart Dragon-1 blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Aug. 17, 2019. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)
> 
> China's Dragon series rockets were launched in 2019 for commercial space launch market. The first-generation rocket SD-1 made its maiden flight in August 2019, and it is scheduled to conduct two to three launches this year.


空天逐梦V​8-4 19:14​来自 HUAWEI P30 Pro​​【捷龙三号火箭全面转入工程研制阶段】​捷龙三号固体运载火箭（代号“SD-3”）近日已全面转入工程研制阶段。“捷龙三号”是国内最大规模的固体运载火箭，具备“一箭20星”以上的多星发射能力，可以在颠簸的大海上随时发射，支持通用笔记本的远程安全控制技术，真正实现电脑“一键发射”！​
*Dreaming in the Sky V*
8-4 19:14
From HUAWEI P30 Pro

[Jielong 3 rocket fully transferred to the engineering development stage]

The Jielong-3 solid carrier rocket (code-named "SD-3") has recently been fully transferred to the engineering development stage. "Jielong 3" is the largest solid carrier rocket in China. It has a multi-satellite launch capability of "20 satellite per launch" and can be launched on the turbulent sea. It supports the remote security control technology of a general-purpose notebook and truly realizes a computer "One-click launch"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424608269285224451

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

China Plans Near-Earth Asteroid Smash-and-Grab


Complex, multi-target mission to use two different sampling techniques




spectrum.ieee.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

CZ-7Y4 arriving in Wenchang.
From 苏沫玖Aerospace via weibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> CZ-7Y4 arriving in Wenchang.
> From 苏沫玖Aerospace via weibo.
> 
> View attachment 769809​



To Deliver Tianzhou-3 Cargo Module to CSS (Chinese Space Station) next month


*Tianzhou-2 Cargo Module for Reference*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

New potential astronomical observation site identified on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau











Lenghu on the Tibetan Plateau as an astronomical observing site - Nature


The results of site testing at a local summit near Lenghu Town in Qinghai Province on the Tibetan Plateau indicate that the site is suitable as an astronomical observing site.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424608269285224451




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432622441956876297

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433973087465205762

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436166287445606403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436257779195555857


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436903321592283136


----------



## Globenim

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424608269285224451


You really dont want to fly from the Eastern Hemisphere to the Western one in just 2 hours on one of these if you are not a trained pilot.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> CZ-7Y4 arriving in Wenchang.
> From 苏沫玖Aerospace via weibo.
> 
> View attachment 769809​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439511534749642752


----------



## JSCh

中国航天报​9分钟前​已编辑​​【重型运载火箭220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机首次半系统试验圆满成功】9月23日，@中国航天科技集团 研制的重型运载火箭220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机成功进行了首次半系统试验，试验取得圆满成功。​​本次试验主要目的是获取补燃循环氢氧发动机核心组件间的协调工作特性。试验按照预定程序正常起动、关机，发动机起动过程快速，主级稳定正常，参数达到预期值。试验完全达到预期目的，试验参数为我国氢氧发动机研制史上的最高水平。​​本次试验是在220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机关深研制工作全面完成的基础上，为发动机整机试车前安排开展的一次关键性试验，发动机除了推力室和预压涡轮泵外的其余全部核心组件均参加了试验考核，验证了大推力补燃循环氢氧发动机设计、制造和试验方案的正确性。​​本次试验的圆满成功标志着我国220吨级补燃循环氢氧发动机关键技术攻关又取得了一次具有里程碑意义的重要突破，为后续全系统发动机热试验奠定了坚实基础。​
*China Aerospace News*
9 minutes ago

[The first half-system test of the heavy-duty carrier rocket 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine was successfully completed]

September 23, the heavy-duty carrier rocket 220-ton staged cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation successfully carried out the first half-system test , The test was a complete success.

The main purpose of this test is to obtain the coordinated working characteristics of the core components of the staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine. The test starts and shuts down normally according to the predetermined procedure, the engine start process is fast, the main stage is stable and normal, and the parameters reach the expected values. The test has fully achieved the expected purpose, and the test parameters are the highest level in the history of the development of hydrogen-oxygen engines in my country.

This test is based on the comprehensive completion of the deep development work of the 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine, a key test arranged for the engine before the test run. The engine except for the thrust chamber and the pre-pressurized turbo pump, all core components have participated in the test assessment, verifying the correctness of the design, manufacture and test plan of the high-thrust supplementary combustion cycle oxyhydrogen engine.

The complete success of this test indicates that my country has achieved another milestone and important breakthrough in the key technology of the 220-ton staged combustion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine, laying a solid foundation for the subsequent hot test of the full-system engine.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442376458001793024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447951950994030593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448214159531909124

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
Video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448234512022970371

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448611631726882823

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448628354316394498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448611304386666504

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448824696967925763

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448747944795164675

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450047849169756161

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449012188325326851

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450307747447144451Academic Waste @zji94071665



11:48 AM · Oct 19, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450313791749562368

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450429216273551364

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452534538278690823

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452534550203092994

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to build new production base for solid rockets*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2020-12-02 21:28:57_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> JINAN, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese rocket manufacturer, China Rocket Co., Ltd., and the municipal government of Haiyang in east China's Shandong Province signed a contract Wednesday pledging to build a 163-hectare production base for solid-propellant rockets.
> 
> The base will be able to produce 20 solid rockets annually, including Smart Dragon series carrier rockets, upon its completion, according to the company.
> 
> The production base will also offer services such as rocket assembling, testing and seaborne rocket launch for domestic and overseas aerospace companies.
> 
> The base is part of a comprehensive aerospace project currently under construction in Haiyang City. With an investment of 23 billion yuan (about 3.5 billion U.S. dollars) and a total planned area of 1,860 hectares, the project includes an aerospace industrial park, a homeport for seaborne rocket launches, and an aerospace-themed tourist park.
> 
> In June last year, China successfully launched a Long March-11 carrier rocket from a mobile platform in the Yellow Sea off the coast of Haiyang, marking the country's first space launch from a sea-based platform. The rocket was transported from Haiyang Port to the launch site.
> 
> So far, the port has seen two successful seaborne rocket launches.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454784525939003407

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455635835999723520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456463594359455749

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458016177351974915


> China航天
> 11-10 12:38
> 【中国团队问鼎“航天奥林匹克”竞赛】
> 日前，第十一届国际空间轨道设计大赛落下帷幕，清华大学航天航空学院与上海卫星工程研究所联队摘得桂冠。本届大赛题目以“建造太空发电站”为背景，任务是在20年内发射10艘航天器连续探测、捕获太阳系小行星，建造12个围绕太阳环状分布的发电站。各参赛队需自行设计航天器轨道，使之尽可能多地探测、捕获小行星，提高发电站质量并减小其和太阳的距离，从而获得最大的资源利用效率。赛题涉及深空探测、小行星捕获、空间站建造等热门领域和前沿技术，探究了未来深空探测技术的发展和太空资源的利用问题，具有广阔的工程应用前景。
> 此次夺冠团队由宝音教授领衔的清华大学航天动力学实验室和上海卫星工程研究所的相关人员组成。团队对8万多颗小行星进行优化筛选，使用人工智能遗传算法解决轨道设计难题，给出了建造发电站的最佳方案，最终以明显优势领先第二名欧洲空间局联队夺冠。
> 本届大赛共吸引了来自美国国家航空航天局、欧洲空间局、法国泰雷兹空间公司、美国德克萨斯大学奥斯汀分校等全球顶尖航天机构的94个团队参与，参赛队伍数量为历届之最，获得竞赛第2至第6名的均为欧美强队。


*China Aerospace*
11-10 12:38

[Chinese team aspires to the "Aerospace Olympiad" competition]

A few days ago, the 11th Global Trajectory Optimisation Competition came to an end, and the joint team of the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics of Tsinghua University and the Shanghai Institute of Satellite Engineering won the championship. The topic of this competition is "Building Space Power Stations" as the background.

The mission is to launch 10 spacecraft to continuously detect and capture asteroids in the solar system within 20 years, and build 12 power stations distributed around the sun. All participating teams need to design their own spacecraft orbits so that they can detect and capture as many asteroids as possible, improve the quality of the power station and reduce the distance between it and the sun, so as to obtain maximum resource utilization efficiency. The competition questions involve hot fields and cutting-edge technologies such as deep space exploration, asteroid capture, and space station construction. It explores the development of deep space exploration technology and the utilization of space resources in the future, and has broad engineering application prospects.

The winning team was composed of relevant personnel from the Aerospace Dynamics Laboratory of Tsinghua University and the Shanghai Institute of Satellite Engineering, led by Professor Baoyin. The team optimized and selected more than 80,000 asteroids, used artificial intelligence genetic algorithms to solve the orbit design problems, and gave the best plan for building a power station. In the end, it took a clear advantage to lead the second European Space Agency team to win the championship.

This competition attracted 94 teams from the world’s top aerospace agencies such as NASA, the European Space Agency, Thales Space, and the University of Texas at Austin. The number of participating teams is the largest ever. , The 2nd to 6th places in the competition are all strong teams from Europe and the United States.






Link -> https://gtoc11.nudt.edu.cn/GTOC?page=competition&y=problem

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​11-25 10:51​​航天科工集团腾云工程圆满完成了我国首次液体火箭冲压组合发动机模态转换首次飞行验证​
*China Aerospace*
11-25 10:51

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. Tengyun Project successfully completed the first flight verification of first Chinese liquid rocket ramjet combined cycle engine's mode transition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> China航天​11-25 10:51​​航天科工集团腾云工程圆满完成了我国首次液体火箭冲压组合发动机模态转换首次飞行验证​
> *China Aerospace*
> 11-25 10:51
> 
> China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp. Tengyun Project successfully completed the first flight verification of first Chinese liquid rocket ramjet combined cycle engine's mode transition.
> 
> View attachment 796465​


@Hamartia Antidote

10times more efficient and affordable than reusable first stage rocket idea brag by some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> 10times more efficient and affordable than reusable first stage rocket idea brag by some.



Sure if that little thing can then carry:

Falcon 9: 22 metric tons to LEO
Falcon Heavy: 63 metric tons to LEO
Starship v1: 95 metric tons to LEO

But I'm pretty sure it's not going to scale well.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Sure if that little thing can then carry:
> 
> Falcon 9: 22 metric tons to LEO
> Falcon Heavy: 63 metric tons to LEO
> Starship v1: 95 metric tons to LEO
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it's not going to scale well.


LOL... Elon Musk brag it cost only USD 25 million to send a man to ISS?

Tengyun probably cost only USD 500,000 to send a man to Chinese space station or even ISS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> LOL... Elon Musk brag it cost only USD 25 million to send a man to ISS?
> 
> Tengyun probably cost only USD 500,000 to send a man to Chinese space station or even ISS.



Are you sure they are going to put people in that thing?
Are they going to jump out to get in the station?


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Are you sure they are going to put people in that thing?
> Are they going to jump out to get in the station?


Hahahahah America stronk. Look at this pathetic cheer leader. He is probably wearing pink undies. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​11-26 11:28​
【“云龙”发动机预冷器完成国内首次Ma5高温热态试验考核】据中国航天科工三院31所今日消息：近日，该所预冷动力技术中心在北京云岗某试验台首次完成了“云龙”发动机预冷器Ma5热态试验，实现毫秒级时间温降近1000℃，试验达到预期目标。本次试验为预冷器国内首次Ma5大温降换热试验，充分验证了预冷器快速降温能力，最大流量、最高温度、最大温降等多个指标达到了国内领先、国际先进水平。​“云龙”发动机是31所面向我国未来可重复使用单级/两级入轨运载器、空天飞行器动力需求，提出的基于液氢燃料的多循环深度耦合预冷发动机（英文简称ICE发动机）。​经过多年努力，团队先后解决了设计、工艺、装配、试验等关键技术，并成功研制出目前国内最大尺度的预冷器样机。本次试验成功标志着31所“云龙”发动机技术攻关取得了里程碑进展。​​*China Aerospace*
11-26 11:28

["Yunlong" engine pre-cooler completed the first domestic Ma5 high temperature and thermal test assessment]

According to today’s news from the 31st Institute of the Third Academy of CASIC: Recently, the pre-cooling power technology center of the Institute completed the first "Yunlong" engine pre-cooler Ma5 thermal test at a test bed in Yungang, Beijing. Achieved temperature drop of nearly 1000℃ in milliseconds, the test achieves the desired goal. This test is the first Ma5 large temperature drop heat transfer test of the pre-cooler in China, which fully verified the rapid cooling ability of the pre-cooler, and the maximum flow rate, maximum temperature, maximum temperature drop and other indicators have reached the domestic leading and international advanced level.

The "Yunlong" engine is a multi-cycle deep-coupled pre-cooling engine based on liquid hydrogen fuel (ICE engine in English) proposed by 31st Institute for China's future reusable single-stage/two-stage orbiting vehicles and aerospace vehicles.

After years of hard work, the team has successively solved key technologies such as design, process, assembly, and testing, and successfully developed the largest-scale precooler prototype in China. The success of this test marked a milestone in the technological research of 31st Institute's Yunlong engines.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Hahahahah America stronk. Look at this pathetic cheer leader. He is probably wearing pink undies. Lol



I got tagged into this thread by one of your girlie nationalistic pom pom friends so don't get your own pink panties in a bunch thinking I was just passing through on my own. You guys just keep on shaking it and hollering like a desperate streetgal on the corner perpetually looking for attention and a few dollars.



Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I got tagged into this thread by one of your girlie nationalistic pom pom friends so don't get your own pink panties in a bunch thinking I was just passing through on my own. You guys just keep on shaking it and hollering like a desperate streetgal on the corner perpetually looking for attention and a few dollars.


Awww don't get triggered. Lol


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Awww don't get triggered. Lol



Ok pom pom girl...who stalks me.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ok pom pom girl...who stalks me.


Ehhh this is a CHINESE SPACE THREAD, and I am stalking you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Ehhh this is a CHINESE SPACE THREAD, and I am stalking you?



Yes, you and the other Chinese member mentioned who keeps tagging me to reply to threads. Comprende vuo? capisce?


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yes, you and the other Chinese member mentioned who keeps tagging me to reply to threads. Comprende vuo? capisce?


Awww really? My lil white yindoo? So now some Chinese represents 1.4 bil Chinese? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466716105989255169

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Tianxin is sub-orbital.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468775145611280384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Official confirmation of China future space rocket, 921 and Long March 9 project. Estimate will be ready before 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

China rocket factory tour


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471787513841057799

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473523395744595973

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475649883038126083

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475649883038126083


My Conquest is the Sea of Stars
-------Legend of the Galactic Heroes


----------



## JSCh

Tianxing is a sub-orbital rocket.

中国航天报​51分钟前​​【天行火箭第九次飞行】2021年12月30日中午12时40分，凌空天行圆满完成“天行”系列火箭第9次飞行任务。​本次飞行任务为飞行工况分离试验，试验精准飞行至试验窗口，获取了实际飞行全部数据及多路高清影像资料，实现了分离过程的可视化测量，飞行任务取得圆满成功。​
*China Aerospace News*
51 minutes ago

[Ninth flight of Tianxing Rocket]

At 12:40 noon on December 30, 2021, Lingkong Tianxing successfully completed the ninth mission of the "Tianxing" series of rockets.

This flight mission was a separation test of flight conditions. The test was accurately flown to the test window. All actual flight data and multi-channel high-definition image data were obtained, and the visual measurement of the separation process was realized. The flight mission was a complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476824084654792704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478778437070467072








Study based on FAST findings may be historic


An international team of scientists led by Chinese astronomers has found that magnetic fields cannot hold off gravitational collapse in the early stages of star formation as scientists previously believed, according to a study to be published in the journal Nature on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478885378841055238

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478895997166264321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

Mystery solved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479431697389309960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Stranagor said:


> Mystery solved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479431697389309960


So it's a stone rabbit.


----------



## JSCh

集微网官方微博​今天09:32  来自 微博 weibo.com​​【772所成功研制国际最大容量抗辐射反熔丝PROM存储器】​​近日，中国航天科技集团公司九院772所率先提出基于栅氧反熔丝技术研制抗辐射PROM的技术路线，研制出国际最大容量抗辐射反熔丝PROM存储器，产品存储容量达到128Mbit，可满足Virtex5系列和Kintex7系列主流FPGA配置需求。​
*Jiwei official microblog*
Today at 09:32 from Weibo

[772 Institute successfully developed the world's largest capacity anti-radiation anti-fuse PROM memory]

Recently, the 772 Institute of the Ninth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation took the lead in proposing a technical route for the development of anti-radiation PROM based on gate oxide anti-fuse technology, and developed the largest capacity anti-radiation anti-fuse PROM memory in the world. The storage capacity of the product reaches 128Mbit, which can meet the requirements of Virtex5 Series and Kintex7 series mainstream FPGA configuration requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480938614938812421

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483333334432456706

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483662781102518274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China航天​今天 18:30​清华大学研制的重力与大气科学卫星——这是我国首个专用于重力与大气科学测量的卫星，其主要目标是进行低轨大气密度和重力场联合探测。卫星采用纯球形的新颖构型，可以保证大气阻力与卫星姿态无关，从大大提高大气密度测量的精度。为保证卫星供电充足，团队设计了球面太阳电池阵列，并攻克了小曲率球面贴装工艺的难题。为了解决发射飞行过程中球形卫星锁紧、释放的可靠性问题，团队自主研发了电磁型点式分离机构，这种分离机构具有微冲击、无污染、可地面重复使用的优点，是飞行器在锁紧释放技术领域的重要突破。​来源：中国网科技​
> *China Aerospace*
> Today at 18:30
> 
> The Gravity and Atmospheric Science Satellite developed by Tsinghua University
> 
> This is China's first satellite dedicated to the measurement of gravity and atmospheric science. Its main goal is to conduct joint detection of low earth-orbit atmospheric density and gravity field. The satellite adopts a novel configuration of pure spherical shape, which can ensure that the atmospheric resistance has nothing to do with the satellite orientation/attitude, thereby greatly improving the accuracy of atmospheric density measurement. In order to ensure sufficient power supply for the satellite, the team designed a spherical solar cell array and overcame the problem of the small curvature spherical surface mounting process. In order to solve the reliability problem of the locking and release of the spherical satellite during launch and flight, the team independently developed an electromagnetic point-type separation mechanism. This separation mechanism has the advantages of micro-impact, no pollution, and reusability on the ground. An important breakthrough in the field of satellite lock-release technology.
> Source: China Net Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483646171037900802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484207140621459456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484280662123294729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484420500033994752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484643295665922049


----------



## JSCh

清华大学​

​22-1-24 13:50​来自 微博 weibo.com​关注​【祝贺！#清华自主研发新型发动机成功发射#】1月24日上午，清华大学航天航空学院王兵教授团队进行了自主研发的新型发动机飞行演示试验，发动机在预定的高度和速度范围内成功点火、稳定工作，试验取得圆满成功。试验表明，我国已经掌握该新型发动机的自主研发与工程实现能力，在新型空天动力领域跻身世界前列。#我国新型发动机飞行演示验证试验成功# #科研速递#​
*Tsinghua University*

22-1-24 13:50 from Weibo

【congratulate! #Tsinghua independently developed a new engine successfully launched#]

On the morning of January 24, the team of Professor Wang Bing from the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics of Tsinghua University conducted a flight demonstration test of a new independently developed engine. The engine successfully ignited and worked stably within the preset altitude and speed range, and the test was a complete success. The test shows that my country has mastered the independent research and development and engineering realization capabilities of the new engine, and ranks among the world's forefront in the field of new aerospace power. #my country's new engine flight demonstration test was successful# #research express#












Excerpt from linked article,

上午11点30分，试验任务由“清航·大兴号”两级火箭助推执行。一级火箭分离后，二级火箭将任务段发动机推到预定高度和速度。发动机进气道实现高效吸气，供油系统将航空煤油雾化喷入燃烧室，点火系统顺利启动，燃烧室与发动机稳定工作，获得持续推力，*试验取得圆满成功。*​
At 11:30 a.m., the test mission was carried out by the "Qinghang Daxing" two-stage rocket. After the first stage rocket is separated, the second stage rocket pushes the test engine to a preset altitude and speed. The engine air intake achieves efficient air intake, the fuel supply system sprays aviation kerosene into the combustion chamber, the ignition system starts smoothly, the combustion chamber and the engine work stably, and continuous thrust is obtained. The test was a complete success.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485498338929639424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Is China sending a message to India with this video?


----------



## Shotgunner51

FuturePAF said:


> Is China sending a message to India with this video?


LOL bro it ain't India specific! Just one of many scheduled build of EO (earth observation) constellations using SAR sats. This L-SAR 01A belongs to a pair (L-SAR 01B to be launched next month) of L-band radar sats similar to JAXA’s ALOS, weighting 3.2 tons with a 33+ sqm antenna operating at a 607 km SSO. L-band’s longer wavelength means it can penetrate vegetation so it can conduct powerful EO assignments like disaster monitoring, resources surveying, mapping, crustal movement analysis and other civilian/military use.






The launch by CZ-4C Y29 rocket:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486140693546418180

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China releases white paper on space program​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia
2022-01-28 10:01:59

BEIJING, Jan. 28 (Xinhua) -- China issued a white paper on the country's space program on Friday.

The white paper was published by the State Council Information Office of China.

Titled "China's Space Program: A 2021 Perspective," the white paper introduces China's purposes, principles, policies and measures, and cooperative mindset in its space exploration. It summarizes China's achievements in space science, space technology and space application.

"The space industry is a critical element of the overall national strategy, and China upholds the principle of exploration and utilization of outer space for peaceful purposes," the paper says.

The major achievements in China's space industry since 2016 include a steady improvement in space infrastructure, the completion and operation of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), the completion of the high-resolution Earth observation system, steady improvement of the service ability of satellite communications and broadcasting, the conclusion of the last step of the three-step lunar exploration program, the first stages in building the space station, as well as Tianwen-1's landing and exploration of Mars, according to the paper.

It lays out key space areas China plans to focus on in the upcoming five years, concerning the space transport system, space infrastructure, manned spaceflight, deep space exploration, space launch sites and telemetry, tracking and command, experiments on new technologies, and space environment governance.

China is ready to explore the moon's polar regions and is mulling over a manned lunar landing. The country also vows to improve space debris monitoring and expand the space environment governance system with a near-Earth object defense system and space-ground space climate monitoring system planned, according to the paper.

The country will further boost public services with satellites and expand space application industry.

It will continue with the research on space science, including the research and development of the satellite for space gravitational wave detection, the Einstein probe satellite, and the advanced space-based solar observatory.

Meanwhile, the white paper notes that China calls on all countries to carry out in-depth exchanges and cooperation in outer space on the basis of equality, mutual benefit, peaceful utilization, and inclusive development.

More cooperation in astronaut selection and training, joint flights and other fields will take place between China and foreign countries. China will strengthen cooperation in international lunar research station project, it says.

It is the country's fifth white paper on space activities. China issued white paper on space activities in 2000, 2006, 2011, and 2016.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486902127247380483

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Full Text: China's Space Program: A 2021 Perspective​Xinhua, January 28, 2022

The State Council Information Office of the People's Republic of China published a white paper titled "China's Space Program: A 2021 Perspective" on Friday.

Following is the full text of the white paper:


*China's Space Program: A 2021 Perspective

The State Council Information Office of the People's Republic of China

January 2022


Preamble*

"To explore the vast cosmos, develop the space industry and build China into a space power is our eternal dream," stated President Xi Jinping. The space industry is a critical element of the overall national strategy, and China upholds the principle of exploration and utilization of outer space for peaceful purposes.

Since 2016, China's space industry has made rapid and innovative progress, manifested by a steady improvement in space infrastructure, the completion and operation of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, the completion of the high-resolution earth observation system, steady improvement of the service ability of satellite communications and broadcasting, the conclusion of the last step of the three-step lunar exploration program ("orbit, land, and return"), the first stages in building the space station, and a smooth interplanetary voyage and landing beyond the earth-moon system by Tianwen-1, followed by the exploration of Mars. These achievements have attracted worldwide attention.

In the next five years, China will integrate space science, technology and applications while pursuing the new development philosophy, building a new development model and meeting the requirements for high-quality development. It will start a new journey towards a space power. The space industry will contribute more to China's growth as a whole, to global consensus and common effort with regard to outer space exploration and utilization, and to human progress.

We are publishing this white paper to offer a brief introduction to China's major achievements in this field since 2016 and its main tasks in the next five years, in order to help the international community better understand China's space industry.

*I. A New Journey Towards a Strong Space Presence

1. Mission*

The mission of China's space program is: to explore outer space to expand humanity's understanding of the earth and the cosmos; to facilitate global consensus on our shared responsibility in utilizing outer space for peaceful purposes and safeguarding its security for the benefit of all humanity; to meet the demands of economic, scientific and technological development, national security and social progress; and to raise the scientific and cultural levels of the Chinese people, protect China's national rights and interests, and build up its overall strength.

*2. Vision*

China aims to strengthen its space presence in an all-round manner: to enhance its capacity to better understand, freely access, efficiently use, and effectively manage space; to defend national security, lead self-reliance and self-improvement efforts in science and technology, and promote high-quality economic and social development; to advocate sound and efficient governance of outer space, and pioneer human progress; and to make a positive contribution to China's socialist modernization and to peace and progress for all humanity.

*3. Principles*

China's space industry is subject to and serves the overall national strategy. China adheres to the principles of innovation-driven, coordinated, efficient, and peaceful progress based on cooperation and sharing to ensure a high-quality space industry.

*- Innovation-driven development*

China puts innovation at the core of its space industry. It boosts state strategic scientific and technological strength in the space industry, implements major space programs, strengthens original innovation, optimizes the environment for innovation, achieves industrial production as early as possible, and grows China's independent capacity to build a safe space industry.

*- Coordination and efficiency*

China adopts a holistic approach in building its space industry. It mobilizes and guides different sectors to take part in and contribute to this key industry, and coordinates all relevant activities under an overall plan. It ensures that technology plays a greater role in promoting and guiding space science and applications, and it facilitates the growth of new forms and models of business for the industry. These measures aim to raise the quality and overall performance of China's space industry.

*- For peaceful purposes*

China has always advocated the use of outer space for peaceful purposes, and opposes any attempt to turn outer space into a weapon or battlefield or launch an arms race in outer space. China develops and utilizes space resources in a prudent manner, takes effective measures to protect the space environment, ensures that space remains peaceful and clean, and guarantees that its space activities benefit humanity.

*- Cooperation and sharing*

China always combines independence and self-reliance with opening to the outside world. It actively engages in high-level international exchanges and cooperation, and expands global public services for space technology and products. It takes an active part in solving major challenges facing humanity, helps to realize the goals of the United Nations 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development, and facilitates global consensus and common effort with regard to outer space exploration and utilization.



*II. Development of Space Technology and Systems*

China's space industry serves its major strategic needs, and targets cutting-edge technology that leads the world. Spearheaded by the major space projects, the country has accelerated research into core technologies, stepped up their application, and redoubled its efforts to develop space technology and systems. As a result, China's capacity to enter and return from space, and its ability to engage in space exploration, utilization and governance have grown markedly along a sustainable path.

*1. Space Transport System*

From 2016 to December 2021, 207 launch missions were completed, including 183 by the Long March carrier rocket series. The total launch attempts exceeded 400.

The Long March carrier rockets are being upgraded towards non-toxic and pollution-free launch, and they are becoming smarter boosted by modular technology. The Long March-5 and Long March-5B carrier rockets have been employed for regular launches; Long March-8 and Long March-7A have made their maiden flights, with increased payload capacity.

China now provides a variety of launch vehicle services. The Long March-11 carrier rocket has achieved commercial launch from the sea; the Smart Dragon-1, Kuaizhou-1A, Hyperbola-1, CERES-1 and other commercial vehicles have been successfully launched; successful demonstration flight tests on reusable launch vehicles have been carried out.

In the next five years, China will continue to improve the capacity and performance of its space transport system, and move faster to upgrade launch vehicles. It will further expand the launch vehicle family, send into space new-generation manned carrier rockets and high-thrust solid-fuel carrier rockets, and speed up the R&D of heavy-lift launch vehicles. It will continue to strengthen research into key technologies for reusable space transport systems, and conduct test flights accordingly. In response to the growing need for regular launches, China will develop new rocket engines, combined cycle propulsion, and upper stage technologies to improve its capacity to enter and return from space, and make space entry and exit more efficient.

*2. Space Infrastructure

(1) Satellite remote-sensing system*

The space-based section of the China High-resolution Earth Observation System has been largely completed, enabling high-spatial-resolution, high-temporal-resolution and high-spectrum-resolution earth observation. China now provides improved land observation services, having launched the Ziyuan-3 03 earth resources satellite, the Huanjing Jianzai-2A/2B satellites for environmental disaster management, a high-resolution multi-mode imaging satellite, a hyper-spectral observation satellite, and a number of commercial remote-sensing satellites.

In ocean observation, China is now able to view multiple indexes of contiguous waters around the globe on all scales, with high-resolution images from the Haiyang-1C/1D satellites and the Haiyang-2B/2C/2D satellites.

China's ability to observe the global atmosphere has achieved a significant increase. Its new-generation Fengyun-4A/4B meteorological satellites in the geostationary orbit are able to perform all-weather, precise and uninterrupted atmospheric monitoring and disaster monitoring to boost response capability. The successful launches of Fengyun-3D/3E satellites enable coordinated morning, afternoon and twilight monitoring, and the Fengyun-2H satellite provides monitoring services for countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

With further improvements to the ground system of its remote-sensing satellites, China is now able to provide remote-sensing satellite data receiving and quick processing services across the world.

*(2) Satellite communications and broadcasting system*

China has made steady progress in developing fixed communications and broadcasting satellite network, which now covers more areas with greater capacity. The Zhongxing-6C and Zhongxing-9B satellites ensure the uninterrupted, stable operation of broadcasting and television services. The Zhongxing-16 and APSTAR-6D satellites, each with a 50Gbps capacity, signify that satellite communications in China have reached the stage of high-capacity service.

The mobile communications and broadcasting satellite network has expanded with the launch of the Tiantong-1 02/03 satellites, operating in tandem with the Tiantong-1 01 satellite, to provide voice, short message and data services for hand-held terminal users in China, its neighboring areas, and certain parts of the Asia-Pacific.

The relay satellite system is being upgraded with the launch of the Tianlian-1 05 and Tianlian-2 01 satellites, giving a powerful boost to capacity.

The satellite communications and broadcasting ground system has been improved, to form a space-ground integrated network that provides satellite communications and broadcasting, internet, Internet of Things, and information services around the globe.

*(3) Satellite navigation system*

The completion and operation of the 30-satellite BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS-3) represents the successful conclusion of the system's three-step strategy and its capacity to serve the world. BeiDou's world-leading services include positioning, navigation, timing, regional and global short-message communication, global search and rescue, ground-based and satellite-based augmentation, and precise point positioning.

In the next five years, China will continue to improve its space infrastructure, and integrate remote-sensing, communications, navigation, and positioning satellite technologies. It will:

· Upgrade its spatial information services featuring extensive connection, precise timing and positioning, and all dimension sensoring;

· Develop satellites for geostationary microwave monitoring, new-type ocean color observation, carbon monitoring of the territorial ecosystem, and atmospheric environmental monitoring;

· Develop dual-antenna X-band interferometric synthetic aperture radar (InSAR), land water resources and other satellite technology, for efficient, comprehensive earth observation and data acquisition across the globe;

· Build a satellite communications network with high and low orbit coordination, test new communications satellites for commercial application, and build a second-generation data relay satellite system;

· Study and research navigation-communications integration, low-orbit augmentation and other key technologies for the next-generation BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, and develop a more extensive, more integrated and smarter national positioning, navigation and timing (PNT) system;

· Continue to improve the ground systems for remote-sensing, communications and navigation satellites.

*3. Manned Spaceflight*

The Tianzhou-1 cargo spacecraft has docked with the earth-orbiting Tiangong-2 space laboratory. With breakthroughs in key technologies for cargo transport and in-orbit propellant replenishment, China has successfully completed the second phase of its manned spaceflight project.

The launch of the Tianhe core module marks a solid step in building China's space station. The Tianzhou-2 and Tianzhou-3 cargo spacecraft and the Shenzhou-12 and Shenzhou-13 manned spacecraft, together with the Tianhe core module to which they have docked, form an assembly in steady operation. Six astronauts have worked in China's space station, performing extravehicular activities, in-orbit maintenance, and scientific experiments.

In the next five years, China will continue to implement its manned spaceflight project. It plans to:

· Launch the Wentian and Mengtian experimental modules, the Xuntian space telescope, the Shenzhou manned spacecraft, and the Tianzhou cargo spacecraft;

· Complete China's space station and continue operations, build a space laboratory on board, and have astronauts on long-term assignments performing large-scale scientific experiments and maintenance;

· Continue studies and research on the plan for a human lunar landing, develop new-generation manned spacecraft, and research key technologies to lay a foundation for exploring and developing cislunar space.

*4. Deep Space Exploration

(1) Lunar exploration*

Achieving relay communications through the Queqiao satellite, the Chang'e-4 lunar probe performed humanity's first soft landing on the far side of the moon, and conducted roving exploration. The Chang'e-5 lunar probe brought back 1,731 g of samples from the moon, marking China's first successful extraterrestrial sampling and return, and the completion of its three-step lunar exploration program of orbiting, landing and return.

*(2) Planetary exploration*

The Tianwen-1 Mars probe orbited and landed on Mars; the Zhurong Mars rover explored the planet and left China's first mark there. China has achieved a leap from cislunar to interplanetary exploration.

In the next five years, China will continue with lunar and planetary exploration. It will:

· Launch the Chang'e-6 lunar probe to collect and bring back samples from the polar regions of the moon;

· Launch the Chang'e-7 lunar probe to perform a precise landing in the moon's polar regions and a hopping detection in lunar shadowed area;

· Complete R&D on the key technology of Chang'e-8, and work with other countries, international organizations and partners to build an international research station on the moon;

· Launch asteroid probes to sample near-earth asteroids and probe main-belt comets;

· Complete key technological research on Mars sampling and return, exploration of the Jupiter system, and so forth;

· Study plans for boundary exploration of the solar system.

*5. Space Launch Sites and Telemetry, Tracking and Command (TT&C)

(1) Space launch sites*

Adaptive improvements have been completed at the Jiuquan, Taiyuan and Xichang launch sites, with new launch pads installed at Jiuquan for the commercial launch of liquid fuel rockets, and the Wenchang Launch Site entering service. China has formed a launch site network covering both coastal and inland areas, high and low altitudes, and various trajectories to satisfy the launch needs of manned spaceships, space station modules, deep space probes and all kinds of satellites. In addition, its first sea launch site has begun operation.

*(2) Space TT&C*

China's leap from cislunar to interplanetary TT&C communications, with growing space-based TT&C capacity, represents a significant progress. Its space TT&C network has improved to form an integrated space-ground TT&C network providing security, reliability, quick response, flexible access, efficient operation and diverse services. TT&C missions of the Shenzhou and Tianzhou spacecraft series, Tianhe core module, Chang'e lunar probe series, and Tianwen-1 Mars probe have been completed successfully. TT&C station networks for commercial satellites are growing quickly.

In the next five years, China will strengthen unified technical standard-setting for its space products, and on this basis will:

· Further adapt the existing launch site system to better serve most launch missions, and make launch sites smarter, more reliable and more cost-effective to support high-intensity and diversified launch missions;

· Build commercial launch pads and launch sites to meet different commercial launch needs;

· Improve the space TT&C network in terms of organization, technology and methodology, grow the capacity to utilize and integrate space- and ground-based TT&C resources, and build a space TT&C network providing ubiquitous coverage and connections;

· Coordinate the operation and management of the national space system for greater efficiency;

· Strengthen the deep-space TT&C communications network to support missions probing the moon and Mars.

*6. Experiments on New Technologies*

China has launched a number of new technological test satellites, and tested new technologies such as the common platforms of new-generation communications satellites, very high throughput satellites' telecommunication payload, Ka-band communications, satellite-ground high-speed laser communications, and new electric propulsion.

In the next five years, China will focus on new technology engineering and application, conduct in-orbit tests of new space materials, devices and techniques, and test new technologies in these areas:

· Smart self-management of spacecraft;

· Space mission extension vehicle;

· Innovative space propulsion;

· In-orbit service and maintenance of spacecraft;

· Space debris cleaning.

*7. Space Environment Governance*

With a growing database, China's space debris monitoring system is becoming more capable of collision warning and space event perception and response, effectively ensuring the safety of in-orbit spacecraft.

In compliance with the Space Debris Mitigation Guidelines and the Guidelines for the Long-term Sustainability of Outer Space Activities, China has applied upper stage passivation to all its carrier rockets, and completed end of life active deorbit of the Tiangong-2 and other spacecraft, making a positive contribution to mitigating space debris.

Progress has been made in the search and tracking of near-earth objects and in data analysis. A basic space climate service system is now in place, capable of providing services in space climate monitoring, early warning, and forecasting, and is providing broader applications.

In the next five years, China will continue to expand its space environment governance system. It will:

· Strengthen space traffic control;

· Improve its space debris monitoring system, cataloguing database, and early warning services;

· Conduct in-orbit maintenance of spacecraft, collision avoidance and control, and space debris mitigation, to ensure the safe, stable and orderly operation of the space system;

· Strengthen the protection of its space activities, assets and other interests by boosting capacity in disaster backup and information protection, and increasing invulnerability and survivability;

· Study plans for building a near-earth object defense system, and increase the capacity of near-earth object monitoring, cataloguing, early warning, and response;

· Build an integrated space-ground space climate monitoring system, and continue to improve relevant services to effectively respond to catastrophic space climate events.



*III. Developing and Expanding Space Application Industry*

To serve the economy and society, China has promoted public and commercial application of its satellites and space technology, growing the industry towards greater efficiency.

*1. Boosting Public Services with Satellites*

The service capacity of satellite applications has markedly improved. The significant role of satellites is seen in the protection of resources and the eco-environment, disaster prevention and mitigation, management of emergencies, weather forecasting and climate change response, and also felt in social management and public services, urbanization, coordinated regional development, and poverty eradication. The space industry helps to improve people's lives.

The satellite remote-sensing system has been used by almost all departments at national and provincial levels to conduct emergency monitoring of over 100 major and catastrophic natural disasters around the country. It provides services to tens of thousands of domestic users and over 100 countries, having distributed over 100 million scenes of data.

The communications and broadcasting satellite network has made direct services available to over 140 million households in China's rural and remote areas, provided returned data for over 500 mobile phone base stations, and ensured efficient emergency communications during the responses to the forest fire in Liangshan, Sichuan province, to the heavy rainstorm in Zhengzhou, Henan province and to other major disaster relief work.

The BeiDou Navigation Satellite System has guaranteed the safety of over seven million operating vehicles, provided positioning and short message communication services to over 40,000 seagoing fishing vessels, and offered precise positioning services for the freighting of supplies and tracking of individual movement for Covid-19 control, and for hospital construction.

In the next five years, under the overarching goal of building a safe, healthy, beautiful and digital China, we will intensify the integration of satellite application with the development of industries and regions, and space information with new-generation information technology such as big data and Internet of Things. We will also extend the integrated application of remote-sensing satellite data on land, ocean and meteorology, advance the construction of infrastructure for integrated application of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, satellite communications, and the ground communications network, and improve our capacity to tailor and refine professional services. All these efforts will help to achieve the goals of peaking carbon dioxide emissions and carbon neutrality, to revitalize rural areas, and to realize new-type urbanization, coordinated development between regions and eco-environmental progress.

*2. Space Application Industry*

The commercial use of satellite technology is thriving, which expands the applications market for governments, enterprises and individuals. A group of competitive commercial space enterprises are emerging and realizing industrialized large-scale operation. A variety of products and services such as high-accuracy maps using remote-sensing data, full dimensional images, data processing, and application software are improving the service to users in transport, e-commerce, trading of agricultural products, assessment of disaster losses and insurance claims, and the registration of real estate.

The ability to commercialize satellite communications and broadcasting services has further improved. Four 4K Ultra HD television channels in China were launched and TV viewers now have access to over 100 HD channels. Internet access is also available on board ocean vessels and passenger aircraft. Tiantong-1, a satellite mobile communication system, is in commercial operation.

The satellite navigation industry has witnessed rapid growth as evidenced by sales of over 100 million chips compatible with the BeiDou system. Its industrial applications have been widely introduced into mass consumption, the sharing economy, and daily life. Achievements in space technology have helped traditional industries transform and upgrade, supported emerging industries such as new energy, new materials and environmental protection, enabled new business models such as smart cities, smart agriculture and unmanned driving to grow, making a great contribution to building China's strengths in science and technology, manufacturing, cyberspace and transport.

In the next five years, China's space industry will seize the opportunities presented by the expanding digital industry and the digital transformation of traditional industries, to promote the application and transfer of space technology. Through innovative business models and the deep integration of space application with digital economy, more efforts will be made to expand and extend the scope for applying satellite remote-sensing and satellite communications technologies, and realizing the industrialized operation of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System. This will provide more advanced, economical, high-quality products and convenient services for all industries and sectors and for mass consumption. New business models for upscaling the space economy such as travel, biomedicine, debris removal and experiment services will be developed to expand the industry.

*IV. Research on Space Science*

China's research on space science focuses on scientific questions such as the origin and evolution of the universe, and the relationship between the solar system and humanity. It has launched programs to explore space and conduct experiments, advanced research on basic theories, and incubated major research findings.

*1. Research on Space Science

(1) Space astronomy*

The Dark Matter Particle Explorer (DAMPE) Satellite obtained the precise measurements of the energy spectrums of cosmic ray electrons, protons and the GCR helium. The Huiyan (Insight) Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope was successfully launched; it has since discovered the strongest magnetic field in the universe and obtained a panoramic view of the black hole binary explosion process. The Xihe observation satellite was successfully launched, which obtained multiple solar spectroscopic images at different wavelengths in the Hα waveband.

*(2) Lunar and planetary science*

Led by its lunar exploration program, China has achieved significant advances in the comprehensive surveying of the moon's geology and subsurface structure, in dating the lunar magmatic activity, and in analyzing its mineralogical features and chemical elements. In planetary exploration, China has built a deeper understanding of the geological evolution of Mars by conducting analysis of its surface structure and soil and the composition of its rocks.

*(3) Space earth sciences*

Zhangheng-1, also known as the China Seismo-Electromagnetic Satellite, helped to obtain data on and build models of the global geomagnetic field and the in situ data of ionosphere parameters. A high-precision global carbon flux map, developed by using the data from the Chinese Global Carbon Dioxide Monitoring Scientific Experimental Satellite, is shared globally free of any charge.

*(4) Space physics*

With the help of Mozi, the world's first quantum communication satellite, China has carried out experiments on satellite-based quantum teleportation and entanglement distribution over thousand kilometers, on gravitational induced decoherence of quantum entanglement, and on entanglement-based secure quantum cryptography over thousand kilometers with no trusted relay. It has also launched the Taiji-1 and Tianqin-1 satellites to support the space gravitational wave detection program.

In the next five years, China will continue with the research and development of programs such as the satellite for space gravitational wave detection, the Einstein Probe, the advanced space-based solar observatory, the panoramic imaging satellite for solar wind and magnetosphere interaction, and the high precision magnetic field measurement satellite, focusing on the subjects of the extreme universe, ripples in time and space, the panoramic view of the sun and the earth, and the search for habitable planets. China will continue to explore frontier areas and research into space astronomy, heliospheric physics, lunar and planetary science, space earth sciences, and space physics, to generate more original scientific findings.

*2. Science Experiments in Space*

With the help of the Shenzhou spacecraft series, the Tiangong-2 space laboratory, and the Shijian-10 satellite, China has achieved mammalian embryonic development in space and in-orbit verification of the world's first space cold atom clock, expanded the understanding of the mechanisms behind particle segregation in microgravity, pulverized coal combustion, and material preparation, and achieved research findings in space science of international standing.

In the coming five years, China will make use of space experiment platforms such as the Tiangong space station, the Chang'e lunar probe series, and the Tianwen-1 Mars probe to conduct experiments and research on biology, life, medicine, and materials, to expand humanity's understanding of basic science.



*V. Modernizing Space Governance*

The Chinese government has been proactive in developing the space industry, through policy measures and well-thought-out plans for space activities. Better alignment between a well-functioning market and an enabling government gives full play to the roles of both, endeavoring to create a favorable environment for the growth of a high-quality space industry.

*1. Enhancing Innovation*

In order to create a new configuration in which the upper, middle and lower industrial chains are coordinated, and large, small and medium-sized enterprises advance in an integrated way, China is building a strategic force of space science and technology, encouraging original innovation by research institutes and bringing together enterprises, universities, research institutes and end-users in creating and applying new technologies. A technological innovation alliance is emerging in key areas of space science.

A number of major space and science projects are in place to promote the leapfrog development of space science and technology, which spearheads overall technical advances.

China is making forward-looking plans for strategic, fundamental and technological breakthroughs in space science - it is integrating the application of new-generation information technology in the space sector, and accelerating the engineering application of advanced and especially revolutionary technologies.

The secondary development of space technologies will be further reinforced to put research findings into industrial production and boost the economy.

*2. Strengthening Basic Industrial Capabilities*

The space industry will continue to improve its integrated and open industrial system comprising system integrators, specialized contractors, market suppliers, and public service providers, and covering all links from research to production.

To strengthen the industrial and supply chains of its space industry and transform and upgrade the basic capabilities of the industry, China will optimize the industrial structure and upgrade R&D, manufacturing, launch operations, and application services, further integrate industrialization with information technology, and build intelligent production lines, workshops and institutes.

*3. Expanding Application*

China will improve the policies for its satellite application industry, including coordinating public interest and market demand, integrating facilities and resources, unifying data and product standards, and streamline the channel for sharing and utilization. It is committed to improving satellite application services with unified standards and customized choices.

China will move faster to grow its satellite application market, where various market entities are encouraged to develop value-added products. By creating new application models, China is fostering a "space plus" industrial ecosystem and promoting emerging strategic industries related to space.

*4. Encouraging Commercialization*

China has formulated guidelines on commercializing its space industry. It will expand the scope of government procurement of space products and services, grant relevant enterprises access and sharing rights to major scientific research facilities and equipment, and support these enterprises in joining the R&D of major engineering projects. It will establish a negative list for market access to space activities, to ensure fair competition and the orderly entry and exit of participating enterprises.

China will optimize the distribution of the space industry in the national industrial chain, and encourage and guide participating enterprises to engage in satellite application and the transfer and transformation of space technologies.

*5. Promoting Law-Based Governance*

To promote law-based governance of the space industry, China will speed up the formulation of a national space law and establish a legal system with this law at the core. This will include studying and formulating regulations on satellite navigation, strengthening the management of satellite navigation activities, revising measures for the registration of space objects, and regulating the sharing and use of space data and the licensing of civil space launches. It will also include studying and formulating regulations on the management of satellite frequency and orbit resources, and strengthening the declaration, coordination and registration of these resources to safeguard the country's legitimate rights and interests in this regard. China has strengthened research on international space law, and actively participated in formulating International Telecommunication Union standards and international rules regarding outer space, maintaining the international order in outer space based on international space law, and contributing to a fair and reasonable global governance system for outer space.

*6. Strengthening Team-Building*

China will step up its efforts to become a world center for talent and innovation in space science, and create favorable conditions for the development of professionals and the expansion of their ranks. It will improve the personnel training mechanism - fostering a pool of strategic scientists, leading and young scientists, and teams with strong innovation capacity, and cultivating a large number of outstanding engineers, top technicians championing fine craftsmanship, and visionary entrepreneurs with a sense of social responsibility. China will improve its personnel management mechanisms to regulate and guide the rational flow of professionals. It will also upgrade incentives with greater rewards and stronger support, and strengthen specialty disciplines in universities to cultivate a reserve force of aerospace personnel.

*7. Promoting Space Education and Culture*

China will continue to hold events to celebrate its Space Day, promote education on space knowledge and culture during World Space Week and National Science and Technology Week, and through Tiangong Classroom and other platforms, and promote the culture and spirit embodied in the development of the atomic and hydrogen bombs, missiles, man-made satellites, manned spaceflight, lunar probes and the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System in the new era. The goal is to inspire the nation, especially the young people, to develop an interest in science, to create and explore the unknown, and to increase scientific knowledge among the general public.

China will protect its major space heritage and build more space museums and experience parks to popularize space science and provide education. It will encourage the creation of space-related literary and art works to promote space culture.



*VI. International Cooperation*

Peaceful exploration, development and utilization of outer space are rights equally enjoyed by all countries. China calls on all countries to work together to build a global community of shared future and carry out in-depth exchanges and cooperation in outer space on the basis of equality, mutual benefit, peaceful utilization, and inclusive development.

*1. Basic Policies*

China's basic policies on international exchanges and cooperation are as follows:

· Safeguarding the central role of the United Nations in managing outer space affairs; abiding by the Treaty on Principles Governing the Activities of States in the Exploration and Use of Outer Space, Including the Moon and Other Celestial Bodies; upholding the guiding role of relevant UN principles, declarations and resolutions; actively participating in the formulation of international rules regarding outer space; and promoting greater sustainability of space activities;

· Strengthening international exchanges and cooperation on space science, technology and application; working together with the international community to provide public products and services; and contributing to global efforts to address common challenges;

· Strengthening international space cooperation that is based on common goals and serves the Belt and Road Initiative, and ensuring that the space industry benefits the Initiative's participating countries, especially developing countries;

· Supporting the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) to play an important role, and giving weight to cooperation under the BRICS and Group 20 mechanisms and within the framework of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization;

· Encouraging and endorsing the efforts of domestic research institutes, enterprises, institutions of higher learning, and social organizations to engage in international space exchanges and cooperation in diverse forms and at various levels in accordance with relevant policies, laws and regulations.

*2. Major Achievements*

Since 2016, China has signed 46 space cooperation agreements or memoranda of understanding with 19 countries and regions and four international organizations. It has actively promoted global governance of outer space, and carried out international cooperation in space science, technology and application through bilateral and multilateral mechanisms. These measures have yielded fruitful results.

*(1) Global governance of outer space*

· China participates in consultations on issues such as the long-term sustainability of outer space activities, the development and utilization of space resources, and the prevention of arms race in outer space. Together with other parties, it has proposed discussions on space exploration and innovation, and advanced the Space2030 Agenda of the UN.

· China supports the work of the Beijing office of the United Nations Platform for Space-based Information for Disaster Management and Emergency Response, and has participated in the activities of the International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems in an in-depth manner. It has joined international mechanisms such as the Space Missions Planning Advisory Group and the International Asteroid Warning Network.

· China plays its role as the host country of APSCO, and supports the organization's Development Vision 2030.

· China has strengthened international exchanges on space debris, long-term sustainability of outer space activities, and other issues through mechanisms such as the Space Debris Work Group of China-Russia Space Cooperation Sub-committee and the Sino-US Expert Workshop on Space Debris and Space Flight Safety.

· China supports the activities of international organizations such as the International Telecommunication Union, Group on Earth Observations, Inter-Agency Space Debris Coordination Committee, Consultative Committee for Space Data Systems, International Space Exploration Coordination Group, and the Interagency Operations Advisory Group.

*(2) Manned spaceflight*

· China has carried out gamma-ray burst polarization monitoring research with the European Space Agency on the Tiangong-2 space laboratory, conducted human body medical research in a micro-gravitational environment with France during the Shenzhou-11 manned spaceflight mission, carried out joint CAVES training and maritime rescue drills with the European Astronaut Centre.

· China has completed the selection of the first batch of international space science experiments to be conducted on the Chinese space station, and conducted technological cooperation and exchanges with Germany, Italy and Russia on space science experiments and the development of space station sections.

*(3) BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*

· China has coordinated the development of China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and the United States' Global Positioning System, Russia's GLONASS system, and Europe's Galileo system. It has carried out in-depth cooperation with them in the fields of compatibility, interoperability, monitoring and assessment, and joint application.

· China has pressed ahead with international standardization of the BeiDou system, which has been included in the standard systems of the International Electrotechnical Commission and many other international organizations in fields such as civil aviation, maritime affairs, international search and rescue, and mobile communications.

· China has increased the BeiDou system's global service capacity by establishing BeiDou cooperation forum mechanisms with the League of Arab States and the African Union, completing the first overseas BeiDou center in Tunisia, and conducting satellite navigation cooperation with countries such as Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Argentina, South Africa, Algeria, and Thailand.

*(4) Deep-space exploration*

· China launched the international lunar research station project together with Russia, and initiated the Sino-Russian Joint Data Center for Lunar and Deep-space Exploration. It is working with Russia to coordinate Chang'e-7's lunar polar exploration mission with Russia's LUNA-Resource-1 orbiter mission.

· In the Chang'e-4 lunar exploration mission China cooperated with Russia and the European Space Agency on engineering technology, and with Sweden, Germany, the Netherlands and Saudi Arabia on payloads. It has launched international onboard payload cooperation in the Chang'e-6 lunar exploration mission.

· In the Tianwen-1 mission, China's first Mars exploration project, China cooperated with the European Space Agency on engineering technology, and with Austria and France on payloads. It has established a Mars probe orbit data exchange mechanism with the United States, and launched international onboard payload cooperation in its asteroid exploration mission.

· In the fields of lunar and deep-space exploration, China cooperated on TT&C with the European Space Agency, Argentina, Namibia, and Pakistan.

*(5) Space technology*

· Together with relevant partners China has developed and successfully launched the China-France Oceanography Satellite, China-Brazil Earth Resources Satellite 04A, and the Ethiopian Remote-Sensing Satellite. It has launched the Student Small Satellites (SSS) for APSCO. It is jointly developing the MisrSat-2 remote-sensing satellite.

· China completed the in-orbit delivery of the Pakistan Remote-Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1), Venezuelan Remote-Sensing Satellite (VRSS-2), Sudan Remote-Sensing Satellite (SRSS-1), and the Algerian Communications Satellite (Alcomsat-1).

· China has provided satellite carrying or launching services for countries including Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Argentina, Brazil, Canada, and Luxembourg.

· China has conducted space product and technology cooperation with countries including Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Argentina, Pakistan, and Nigeria.

· China has helped developing countries boost their space science and research. It has built satellite research and development infrastructure with countries including Egypt, Pakistan and Nigeria. It has pressed ahead with the construction of the Belt and Road Initiative Space Information Corridor, and opened China's space facilities to developing countries.

*(6) Space applications*

· China has established an emergency support mechanism for disaster prevention and mitigation for international users of the Fengyun meteorological satellites, and data from China's meteorological satellites have been widely used in 121 countries and regions.

· China has signed cooperation agreements for the BRICS Remote-Sensing Satellite Constellation, cooperated with the European Space Agency on earth observation satellite data exchange, and built the China-ASEAN Satellite Information Offshore Service Platform and the Remote-Sensing Satellite Data-Sharing Service Platform. It has worked with Laos, Thailand, Cambodia, and Myanmar to build the Lancang-Mekong Space Information Exchange Center.

· China has built satellite data receiving stations with countries including Bolivia, Indonesia, Namibia, Thailand and South Africa.

· China actively participates in the mechanism of the International Charter on Space and Major Disasters, providing satellite remote-sensing data totaling 800 scenes and adding eight new on-duty satellites (constellations) to the satellite system, thereby improving the international community's capacity for disaster prevention and mitigation.

· China actively provides satellite emergency monitoring services. It has initiated emergency monitoring in response to 17 major disasters in 15 countries. For instance, in response to the severe drought in Afghanistan and the dam collapse in Laos in 2018, and to the cyclone that struck Mozambique in 2019, it provided monitoring services for the authorities of affected countries.

· China released its GEO Strategic Plan 2016-2025: Implementing GEOSS. It served as the rotating chair of the Group on Earth Observations in 2020 and promoted the construction of a global earth observation system.

· China participates in the international Space Climate Observatory platform, promoting China's best practices in space technology to address climate change, and facilitating international cooperation on space climate observation.

*(7) Space science*

· Using science satellites including Wukong, Mozi, Shijian-10, and Insight, China has conducted joint scientific research and experiments with countries including Switzerland, Italy, Austria, the United Kingdom, and Japan.

· China co-developed and successfully launched the China-Italy Electromagnetic Monitoring Experiment Satellite. It has continued the joint development of the Sino-European Panoramic Imaging Satellite for Solar Wind and Magnetosphere Interaction, Sino-French Astronomic Satellite, and China-Italy Electromagnetic Monitoring Experiment Satellite 02. It has joined countries including Italy and Germany in developing and calibrating the payloads of satellites such as the advanced space-based solar observatory, Einstein Probe, and enhanced X-ray timing and polarimetry observatory.

· Using the China-Brazil Joint Laboratory for Space Weather, it co-built the space environment monitoring and research platform for South America.

*(8) Personnel and academic exchanges*

· China has taken part in the activities organized by the International Astronautical Federation, International Committee on Space Research, International Academy of Astronautics, and International Institute of Space Law. It has hosted the 2017 Global Space Exploration Conference, the 13th Meeting of the International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems, the United Nations/China Forum on Space Solutions: Realizing the Sustainable Development Goals, the Wenchang International Aviation and Aerospace Forum, the Zhuhai Forum, the International Summit on BDS Applications, and the Fengyun Satellite User Conference.

· China has helped developing countries train professionals. Through the Regional Centre for Space Science and Technology Education in Asia and the Pacific (China) (Affiliated to the United Nations), it has trained almost 1,000 space-industry professionals for more than 60 countries, and established the "Belt and Road" Aerospace Innovation Alliance and the Association of Sino-Russian Technical Universities. It has also promoted personnel exchanges in remote-sensing and navigation technology through the International Training Program and other channels.

· China has promoted scientific and technological exchanges in the fields of space science, remote sensing and navigation through the China-Europe Space Science Bilateral Meeting, the China-EU-ESA Dialogue on Space Technology Cooperation, and the Dragon Programme - a joint undertaking between ESA and the Ministry of Science and Technology of China.

*3. Key Areas for Future Cooperation*

In the next five years China will be more open and active in broadening bilateral and multilateral cooperation mechanisms, and will engage in extensive international exchanges and cooperation in the following key areas:

*(1) Global governance of outer space*

· Under the framework of the United Nations, China will actively participate in formulating international rules regarding outer space, and will work together with other countries to address the challenges in ensuring long-term sustainability of outer space activities.

· China will actively participate in discussions on international issues and the development of relevant mechanisms, such as those in the fields of space environment governance, near-earth objects monitoring and response, planet protection, space traffic management, and the development and utilization of space resources.

· China will cooperate in space environment governance, improve the efficiency of space crisis management and comprehensive governance, conduct dialogue with Russia, the United States and other countries as well as relevant international organizations on outer space governance, and actively support the construction of APSCO's space science observatory.

*(2) Manned spaceflight*

· China will employ its space station to conduct space-based astronomical observations, earth science and research, and space science experiments under conditions of microgravity.

· China will promote more extensive international cooperation in astronaut selection and training, joint flights and other fields.

*(3) BeiDou Navigation Satellite System*

· China will continue to participate in the activities of the UN's International Committee on Global Navigation Satellite Systems and promote the establishment of a fair and reasonable satellite navigation order.

· China will actively improve compatibility and interoperability of global satellite navigation systems such as the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System and other such systems as well as satellite-based augmentation systems.

· China will prioritize cooperation and exchanges, and share with others mature solutions, on the application of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System, thereby boosting the socio-economic development of partner countries.

*(4) Deep-space exploration*

· China will advance cooperation on the international lunar research station project. It welcomes international partners to participate in the research and construction of the station at any stage and level of the mission.

· It will expand cooperation in the fields of asteroid and interplanetary exploration.

*(5) Space technology*

· China will support cooperation on satellite engineering and technology. It will complete the joint research and development of MisrSat-2, and launch the SVOM (Space-based multiband astronomical Variable Objects Monitor), and the China-Italy Electromagnetic Monitoring Experiment Satellite 02. It will press ahead with follow-up cooperation in the China-Brazil Earth Resources Satellites program.

· China will engage in cooperation on space TT&C support. It will continue to cooperate with the European Space Agency in the field of TT&C support, and further advance the building of ground station networks.

· China will support international cooperation on commercial spaceflight, including:

(a) launching services;

(b) technical cooperation on whole satellites, on sub-systems, spare parts, and electronic components of satellites and launch vehicles, on ground facilities and equipment, and on other related items.

It will give priority to developing communications satellites for Pakistan and to cooperating on the construction of the Pakistan Space Center and Egypt's Space City.

*(6) Space applications*

· China will promote global application of data from Chinese meteorological satellites, support the provision of data from the China-France Oceanography Satellite to the World Meteorological Organization, and promote global sharing and scientific application of the data obtained by Zhangheng-1, China's seismo-electromagnetic satellite.

· China will press ahead with the construction of the Belt and Road Initiative Space Information Corridor, and strengthen cooperation on the application of remote-sensing, navigation, and communications satellites.

· China will press ahead with the construction of the data-sharing service platform of APSCO.

· China will advance the construction and application of the BRICS remote-sensing satellite constellation.

· China will participate in the construction and use of the Space Climate Observatory.

*(7) Space science*

· By means of the deep-space exploration project, and using extraterrestrial samples and exploration data, China will conduct joint research in fields such as the space environment and planetary origin and evolution. Through the United Nations scientific data obtained by the Chang'e 4 satellite will be made available to the international community.

· China will boost joint R&D on space science satellites and research subjects such as dark matter particles, solar burst activities and their influence, and spatial gravitational wave.

(8) Personnel and academic exchanges

· China will conduct personnel exchanges and training in the space industry.

· China will hold high-level international academic exchange conferences and forums.

*Conclusion*

In today's world, a growing number of countries are seeing the importance of space and are investing more on their space programs. Space industry around the world has entered a new stage of rapid development and profound transformation that will have a major and far-reaching impact on human society.

At this new historical start towards a modern socialist country, China will accelerate work on its space industry. Guided by the concept of a global community of shared future, it will work actively with other countries to carry out international space exchanges and cooperation, safeguard outer space security, and strive for long-term sustainability in activities related to outer space. By doing so, China will contribute more to protecting the earth, improving people's wellbeing, and serving human progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​22-1-27 23:48​【兰州空间技术物理研究所大功率霍尔电推HET-450试车成功，将为我国载人登月、在轨服务等提供关键技术支撑】据兰州空间技术物理研究今日消息:2022年1月，兰州空间技术物理研究所大功率霍尔电推进技术获得重大突破，在地面试验中，单通道霍尔推力器（HET-450）以Xe为工质最大功率到105kW，最大推力达到4.6N，以氪为工质最高比冲超过5100s，标志我国在大功率电推进技术领域内，百千瓦级霍尔推力器性能达到国际先进水平，并实现了单通道霍尔推力器比肩美国多通道X3霍尔推力器（最大功率102kW，最大推力5.4N）的技术水平。​大功率电推进是我国先进宇航动力领域的战略方向，其中，大功率霍尔电推进具有推功比高、推力大的突出优势，是目前最接近空间应用的国际主流大功率电推进技术路线。团队经过多年坚持不懈的努力，战胜重重挑战、解决了10余项国际公认的技术难题，掌握了多项拥有自主知识产权的核心技术，有望实现我国在大功率霍尔电推进技术领域的“弯道超车”和“国际引领”，将为我国载人登月、在轨服务等航天强国建设的里程碑式任务顺利实施提供关键技术支撑。​
*China Aerospace*
22-1-27 23:48

[Lanzhou Institute of Physics, CAST has successfully tested the high-power Hall electric thruster HET-450, which will provide key technical support for my country's manned moon landing and on-orbit services]

According to Lanzhou Space Technology Physics Research News today: In January 2022, the Lanzhou Institute of Physics achieved a major breakthrough in high-power Hall electric thruster technology. The maximum power of the working fluid reaches 105kW, the maximum thrust reaches 4.6N, and the maximum specific impulse exceeds 5100s with krypton as the working fluid. It marks that China in the field of high-power electric propulsion technology has reached the international advanced level. And reach the technical level comparable to the American multi-channel X3 Hall thruster (maximum power 102kW, maximum thrust 5.4N) with a single-channel Hall thruster.

High-power electric propulsion is a strategic direction of China advanced aerospace power aspiration. Among them, high-power Hall electric propulsion has the outstanding advantages of high thrust power ratio and large thrust, and is currently the high-power electric propulsion technology route closest to space applications considered by international mainstream. After years of unremitting efforts, the team has overcome many challenges, solved more than 10 internationally recognized technical problems, and mastered a number of core technologies with independent intellectual property rights. It is hopeful to achieve China "curve overtaking" and "international leadership" in the field of high-power Hall electric propulsion technology, and will provide key technical support for the successful implementation of manned moon landing, on-orbit services and other milestone tasks in the construction of aerospace powerhouses.











​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487341534047391745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487404125419679746

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

China’s Shijian-21 towed dead satellite to a high graveyard orbit​by Andrew Jones — January 27, 2022



Visualization of a near encounter in geostationary orbit between USA 270 and Chinese satellites Shiyan-12 (01, 02). Credit: COMSPOC

HELSINKI — China’s Shijian-21 space debris mitigation satellite has docked with a defunct Chinese satellite to drastically alter its geostationary orbit, demonstrating capabilities only previously exhibited by the United States.
Data and tracking from space monitoring firms show that Shijian-21 has been conducting sophisticated rendezvous and proximity operations (RPO) with other objects in and around the geostationary orbit belt since its launch in October last year.
This activity culminated in Shijian-21 docking with the defunct Beidou-2 G2 navigation satellite and towing it above the crowded belt of geostationary orbit some 36,000 kilometers above the equator. 
In late December, Shijian-21 approached the defunct Beidou-2 G2 navigation satellite, matching its orbit and rendezvousing with, and eventually docking with the spacecraft, a video representation from space situational awareness (SSA) company COMSPOC shows. 






Brien Flewelling of ExoAnalytic Solutions, speaking during a webinar hosted by the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) and the Secure World Foundation, said that Shijian-21 performed a large burn Jan.22, taking the Beidou-2 G2 satellite 3,000 kilometers above the GEO belt. 
The docking and subsequent engine burn — which was unusually large, taking it beyond the usual “graveyard” orbit of 300 kilometers above GEO — has effectively moved it out of harm’s way.
Shijian-21 undocked from Beidou-2 G2 on Jan. 26, leaving the defunct satellite in a disposal orbit. Shijian-21 has sincedreturned to GEO, according to newly-released tracking data from U.S. Space Force’s 18th Space Control Squadron (SPCS).
Beidou-2 G2 failed in orbit following its 2009 launch, has been drifting since 2010 and may have partially fragmented at some point.






Satellites in geostationary orbit match Earth’s rotation and thus appear to be fixed over a point on Earth below, making the GEO belt valuable orbital real estate for monitoring weather, communications and surveillance.
European and American entities are also working on On-Orbit Servicing, Assembly, and Manufacturing (OSAM) capabilities. Space Logistics, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Northrop Grumman, has launched two Mission Extension Vehicles (MEV-1 and MEV-2) and has released footage of rendezvous with target satellites. 
“In regards to how one perceives this, it could go either way,” says Victoria Samson, Washington Office director at the Secure World Foundation. “You could look at China working to develop the capability to remove inactive satellites on orbit as a way in which it is being a responsible space actor and cleaning up debris that it caused. Or you could use the lens that a lot of the US-based China watchers use and say that this could indicate that China is developing an on-orbit offensive capability.” 
China describes Shijian-21 as a space debris mitigation satellite. Still, no details of the satellite nor its planned objectives were released by its developer, the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), following its successful launch. The classified nature of the mission suggests it may have at least some military stakeholders or objectives.
The launch, however, followed the unveiling of a servicing satellite model by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) at an airshow a month earlier, described as a space fuel tanker. A model of the spacecraft featured robotic arms which could be used for attaching to another spacecraft. 
On Nov. 1, SPCS cataloged a new object alongside Shijian-21 with the international designator 2021-094C. The object was used for early RPO and inspection tests before Shijian-21 targeted the Beidou satellite, COMSPOC tracking shows.






“One thing that I find helpful here is that the existence of commercial SSA providers has allowed us this level of transparency and the ability to even discuss this capability by the Chinese,” says Samson.
While debris removal and on-orbit servicing to prolong the lives of satellites is becoming a reality, the same activity could be used for military means to disable or otherwise interfere with a satellite. 
“I do like the idea of a precedent where countries feel obligated to tow their dead satellites and spent upper stages from the active GEO belt. I just wish China had done this activity with more transparency,” says Brian Weeden, director of program planning for the Secure World Foundation. 
Weeden notes that China itself lumped together the MEV-1 with two explicitly military systems, the X-37B and CCS, in its response to United Nations General Assembly resolution 75/36 on threats to space capabilities.
“Deliberately blending all these activities together is not helpful, particularly if China itself wants to be doing similar debris removal and satellite servicing activities and have them not immediately judged as suspicious.”
USA 270, Chinese Shiyan-12 encounter​At the same time as orbital servicing and space tug tests, countries are also engaging in increasing counterspace activities. While China is able to conduct precise operations all the way up at GEO with satellites while receiving active signals, the country also has advanced levels of SSA, as evidenced by activity detected during a close encounter of American and Chinese satellites. 
COMSPOC notes that this month USA 270, a U.S. satellite, neared a pair of new Chinese technology test satellites, Shiyan-12 (01) and (02), as it drifted East just below the GEO belt during its operations. 
“As you can see, as that [USA 270] satellite gets close, and does a maneuver in the vicinity of these two Chinese satellites, within a matter of two days, the Chinese satellites are on the move,” says Jim Cooper, lead for SSA solutions with COMSPOC. 
“China has clearly been monitoring this satellite as it approaches; they’ve seen what the U.S. has done to maneuver, in a way that potentially could impact their satellites. 
“They processed that; they understood it. And they effectively planned and executed a mitigation strategy around that U.S. satellite,” Cooper says, seeing both of these satellites leave the area in synchronicity to get away from that U.S. satellite.






“What we’re showing here is counterspace technology. So, they’re kind of employing a tactic, technique [and] procedure, or TTP, as it’s known by the U.S. Department of Defense, and are showing that they’ve got the exquisite, timely and responsive SSA to understand events that are unfolding.” 

The closest approach between the U.S. and one of the Chinese satellites was around 73 kilometers, according to COMSPOC. Not close enough to threaten a potential collision, but enough for one party to decide if it wanted to leave the vicinity to avoid potential intelligence gathering or other activities by the other.

Such close approaches are not forbidden by existing space legislation but indicate a context of growing counterspace activity among major space powers.

“It’s happening more frequently,” says Cooper. “So this is the kind of thing that, going back three years, four years ago, did not happen.

“Over the past several years, we are starting to see these types of scenarios play out more where other countries are approaching and trying to do things around other countries’ satellites. And then we’re seeing those other countries’ satellites react to that situation and do something about it.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488038205546975235

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Micro satellite developed by Chinese university starts to work around Moon*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-14 19:26:43|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, June 14 (Xinhua) -- A micro satellite, developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province and sent into an orbit around the Moon, has started to transmit data back to Earth.
> 
> Two micro satellites, Longjiang-1 and Longjiang-2, were sent into space on May 21 together with the Chang'e-4 lunar probe's relay satellite from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
> 
> Longjiang-2 successfully reached its destination near the Moon on May 25, and entered a lunar orbit with the perilune at 350 km and the apolune at 13,700 km. However, Longjiang-1 suffered an anomaly and failed to enter lunar orbit, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).
> 
> Longjiang-2, weighing 47 kg, has become the world's first lunar orbiter developed by a university.
> 
> It carries an optical camera developed by the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology of Saudi Arabia, as well as a low-frequency radio detector developed by the National Space Science Center of Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> The scientific instruments on the satellite have all started to work, CNSA said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491194919935164416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492377935507951619

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> According to today’s news from Galactic Energy: At present, Galactic Energy’s "Ceres One Solid Propellant Launch Vehicle Intelligent Manufacturing Base" in Jianyang City, Chengdu has completed first phase construction, and will be delivered in May this year. After the base is fully completed in the future, it will meet the annual production capacity of 24 units of Galactic Energy rockets. Ceres 1 (Y2 and Y3) would be assembled at the base, and their launch mission is expected to be completed in September and November this year.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490134742745980929

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China’s snake-like space robot ‘designed to move or manipulate a big object’


The robotic tentacle could crush a small satellite like ‘a python strangles its prey’ but that China does not plan to use it as a weapon, says observer.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494365169065119749
巅峰高地plus​

​22-2-18 11:29​来自 新版微博 weibo.com​关注​921新一代载人运载火箭三级半深空构型地月转移轨道运力27吨（瞄准载人登月任务），近地版两级光杆构型将实现一子级回收复用，系绳吊挂回收方式别出心裁。两级光杆构型近地轨道运力18吨，复用条件下近地轨道运力约为14吨（配合近地轨道版具备重复使用能力的新一代载人飞船效果更佳）。复用版一子级基于多机并联的YF-100K液氧煤油发动机进行动力减速，同时栅格舵控制飞行姿态，着陆末段通过多条系绳实现软着陆，如此设计可避免死重较大的着陆腿影响火箭运载系数。​

*pinnacle heights plus*
22-2-18 11:29 from weibo.com

The 921 new-generation manned carrier rocket has a three-stage deep space configuration with a capacity of 27 tons for the earth-moon transfer orbit (targeting the manned lunar landing mission). The two-stage configuration of the near-earth version will realize first-stage recycling and reuse, and the tethered hanging recycling method is ingenious. The low-Earth orbit carrying capacity of the two-stage configuration is 18 tons, and the low-Earth orbit carrying capacity under the reuse condition is about 14 tons. (would be perfect to launch the reusable new generation manned spacecraft). The first stage of the reusable version is based on multiple YF-100K liquid oxygen and kerosene engine for power deceleration, while the grid rudder controls the flight attitude, and the final landing section uses multiple tethers to achieve a soft landing. This design can avoid heavy dead weight of the landing legs that affect the rocket load factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

Asteroids, Hubble rival and Moon base: China sets out space agenda


In the next five years, the nation hopes to launch a robotic craft to an asteroid and two lunar missions.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Don't know why western media making man-made object impacting the moon such a big deal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495725499364085761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

China should build a mass driver for launching space vehicles, it has the infrastructure expertise to pull it off.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495913903112732674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Can China’s experimental engine supercharge hypersonic space race?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496983646699409411

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494365169065119749
> 巅峰高地plus​
> 
> ​22-2-18 11:29​来自 新版微博 weibo.com​关注​921新一代载人运载火箭三级半深空构型地月转移轨道运力27吨（瞄准载人登月任务），近地版两级光杆构型将实现一子级回收复用，系绳吊挂回收方式别出心裁。两级光杆构型近地轨道运力18吨，复用条件下近地轨道运力约为14吨（配合近地轨道版具备重复使用能力的新一代载人飞船效果更佳）。复用版一子级基于多机并联的YF-100K液氧煤油发动机进行动力减速，同时栅格舵控制飞行姿态，着陆末段通过多条系绳实现软着陆，如此设计可避免死重较大的着陆腿影响火箭运载系数。​
> 
> *pinnacle heights plus*
> 22-2-18 11:29 from weibo.com
> 
> The 921 new-generation manned carrier rocket has a three-stage deep space configuration with a capacity of 27 tons for the earth-moon transfer orbit (targeting the manned lunar landing mission). The two-stage configuration of the near-earth version will realize first-stage recycling and reuse, and the tethered hanging recycling method is ingenious. The low-Earth orbit carrying capacity of the two-stage configuration is 18 tons, and the low-Earth orbit carrying capacity under the reuse condition is about 14 tons. (would be perfect to launch the reusable new generation manned spacecraft). The first stage of the reusable version is based on multiple YF-100K liquid oxygen and kerosene engine for power deceleration, while the grid rudder controls the flight attitude, and the final landing section uses multiple tethers to achieve a soft landing. This design can avoid heavy dead weight of the landing legs that affect the rocket load factor.
> 
> View attachment 816453​
> View attachment 816458
> 
> View attachment 816457


China's next-generation #rocket designed to carry astronauts will be multifunctional and partly reusable, according to a senior rocket scientist. #space #technologies

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498466032435929089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​22-3-3 13:40​​【中科院与中国核动力研究设计院研发的新型钼合金可用于太空核反应堆的制造】近期，中科院合肥研究院固体所内耗与固体缺陷研究部与中国核动力研究设计院合作在高性能钼合金研究方面取得新进展。近期，中科院合肥研究院固体所内耗与固体缺陷研究部与中国核动力研究设计院合作在高性能钼合金研究方面取得新进展，相关研究成果以“Excellent high-temperature strength and ductility of the ZrC nanoparticles dispersed molybdenum”为题，发表在金属材料顶级期刊Acta Materialia（Acta Mater., 2022, DOI:10.1016/j.actamat.2022.117725）上。​空间核反应堆具有环境适应性好、功率覆盖范围广、结构紧凑以及大功率条件下质量功率比小等突出优点，在大功率地球轨道卫星、深空探测以及月球行星基地供电等方面具有广阔的应用前景。​
*China Aerospace*
22-3-3 13:40

[The new molybdenum alloy developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Nuclear Power Institute of China can be used in the manufacture of space nuclear reactors]

Recently, the Internal Friction and Solid Defect Research Department of the Institute of Solid State Physics, Hefei Institutes of physical science (HFIPS), Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), and Nuclear Power Institute of China have made new progress in the research of high-performance molybdenum alloys. The related research results are titled "Excellent high-temperature strength and ductility of the ZrC nanoparticles dispersed molybdenum", published in Acta Materialia (Acta Mater., 2022, DOI: 10.1016/j.actamat.2022.117725), a top journal of metal materials.

Space nuclear reactors have outstanding advantages such as good environmental adaptability, wide power coverage, compact structure, and low mass-to-power ratio under high-power conditions. It has broad application prospects in high-power earth-orbiting satellites, deep space exploration, and power supply for lunar bases.









New molybdenum alloy achieves breakthrough in strength and ductility


A kind of high-performance molybdenum alloy, nanoscale ZrC dispersion strengthened Mo alloy with high strength and excellent ductility, was fabricated recently by a collaborated research team from Institute of Solid State Physics, Hefei Institutes of physical science (HFIPS), Chinese Academy of...



www.eurekalert.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 清华大学​
> 
> ​22-1-24 13:50​来自 微博 weibo.com​关注​【祝贺！#清华自主研发新型发动机成功发射#】1月24日上午，清华大学航天航空学院王兵教授团队进行了自主研发的新型发动机飞行演示试验，发动机在预定的高度和速度范围内成功点火、稳定工作，试验取得圆满成功。试验表明，我国已经掌握该新型发动机的自主研发与工程实现能力，在新型空天动力领域跻身世界前列。#我国新型发动机飞行演示验证试验成功# #科研速递#​
> *Tsinghua University*
> 
> 22-1-24 13:50 from Weibo
> 
> 【congratulate! #Tsinghua independently developed a new engine successfully launched#]
> 
> On the morning of January 24, the team of Professor Wang Bing from the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics of Tsinghua University conducted a flight demonstration test of a new independently developed engine. The engine successfully ignited and worked stably within the preset altitude and speed range, and the test was a complete success. The test shows that my country has mastered the independent research and development and engineering realization capabilities of the new engine, and ranks among the world's forefront in the field of new aerospace power. #my country's new engine flight demonstration test was successful# #research express#
> 
> View attachment 810800
> 
> View attachment 810801
> 
> View attachment 810802​
> Excerpt from linked article,
> 
> 上午11点30分，试验任务由“清航·大兴号”两级火箭助推执行。一级火箭分离后，二级火箭将任务段发动机推到预定高度和速度。发动机进气道实现高效吸气，供油系统将航空煤油雾化喷入燃烧室，点火系统顺利启动，燃烧室与发动机稳定工作，获得持续推力，*试验取得圆满成功。*​
> At 11:30 a.m., the test mission was carried out by the "Qinghang Daxing" two-stage rocket. After the first stage rocket is separated, the second stage rocket pushes the test engine to a preset altitude and speed. The engine air intake achieves efficient air intake, the fuel supply system sprays aviation kerosene into the combustion chamber, the ignition system starts smoothly, the combustion chamber and the engine work stably, and continuous thrust is obtained. The test was a complete success.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485498338929639424
> View attachment 810804
> 
> View attachment 810803


Chinese scientists say they have developed new type of rocket engine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501030426793623557

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263370451792748544


China has recently measured the global gravity field data for the first time using domestically-developed Tianqin-1 satellite, becoming the third country in the world to make such achievement, the chief scientist of the Tianqin program announced on Tuesday. #TwoSessions2022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501482930157223936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China航天​22-3-13 09:50​​【大推力氢氧发动机完成今年首次试车】中国航天报最新消息，3月10日下午3点左右，北京云岗传来巨大轰鸣，这是我国大推力氢氧发动机在今年进行的首次试车。启动运行520秒后，发动机正常关机，试车圆满成功，我国迄今最大推力的氢氧发动机又一次完成了浴火淬炼。​该台发动机成功进行的第二次长程试车，进一步验证了大推力氢氧发动机的可靠性。大推力氢氧发动机用于长征五号系列运载火箭的芯一级，是目前我国已投入型号应用的性能最先进的低温液体火箭发动机。​
*China Aerospace*
22-3-13 09:50

[High-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine completed its first test run this year]

According to the latest news from China Aerospace News, at around 3 pm on March 10, a huge roar came from Yungang, Beijing. This is the first test run of my country's high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine this year. After 520 seconds of start-up operation, the engine was shut down normally, and the test run was a complete success.

The successful second long-range test run of this engine further verified the reliability of the high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine. The high-thrust hydrogen-oxygen engine is used in the core stage of the Long March 5 series of launch vehicles. It is the most advanced cryogenic liquid rocket engine that has been put into use in my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese scientists hail space radar breakthrough​
Researchers at the National Defence Technology University say their laser imaging technology can identify small objects in space with unprecedented accuracy
The scientists say it could be used to guide laser beams removing small pieces of hazardous space debris









Chinese scientists hail space radar breakthrough


Researchers at the National Defence Technology University say their laser imaging technology can identify small objects in space with unprecedented accuracy.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

In physics, simplicity is beauty. Chinese astronomers, using devices including the world's most sensitive radio telescope, identified a single parameter to describe the mysterious repeating fast radio bursts hailing from far beyond the Milky Way.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504729659837059074Frequency-dependent #polarization of repeating #fastradiobursts reveals their origin @sciencemagazine @nature

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504517978691457038

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

How scientists reviewed the process and development of space intelligent robot technology?


Beijing, China (SPX) Mar 31, 2022 - It is an inevitable choice for the development of space automation technology to use space intelligent robots to realize space exploration and space resource utilization. China started with the succ



www.spacedaily.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese lunar satellite to join world’s largest-ever ‘radio telescope’


Orbiting lunar satellite will join observatories on Earth in a giant network of antennas to form the Space Very Long Baseline Interferometry.




www.scmp.com


----------



## JSCh

Chinese satellites achieve V-band low orbit measurement​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-06 20:45:42

BEIJING, April 6 (Xinhua) -- GalaxySpace, a private satellite maker based in Beijing, has achieved V-band low orbit measurement and control on its six satellites which were sent into space on March 5, the China Science Daily reported Wednesday.

Satellite measurement and control refers to achieving the position and condition of satellites and controlling the platforms and loads of satellites.

At present, satellite communication is usually realized by the Ku/Ka frequency spectrum. The resources in these two frequencies have gradually become saturated, thus the international commercial communication satellites are gradually developing into higher frequency bands, according to the news report.

The bands of Q/V frequency are the most suitable for satellite communication due to their large bandwidth, large capacity, narrow beam and low cost. But, they are still in the initial stage of their development.

The six satellites will verify the networking technology and service capability of the low-orbit internet constellation. They will also verify remote sensing technology.





__





Chinese satellites achieve V-band low orbit measurement


Chinese satellites achieve V-band low orbit measurement-



www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China is planning its first space mission to survey the skies for Earth-like exoplanets

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513811222919065602


----------



## JSCh

China launched an atmospheric environment monitoring satellite via a Long March-4C rocket from N China’s Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center early Saturday. The satellite will play a role in environmental protection and agricultural disaster monitoring.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515137161263149056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China will build a Planetary Defense System against near-earth asteroids, aiming at 2025-2026 for an impact test like #DART, according to Wu Yanhua, the vice administrator of #CNSA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518027350994079744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mazeto

A " cheap " investment for China with huge & perpetual returns is to keep one slot in its manned space flights for countries from the third world... down to the tiniest island nations. 
In addition to the instant adulation, China will be mentioned in the history books , conversation s & quiz contests of that country whenever the topic of space exploration is discussed, for perpetuity. Even if that country become an enemy in the future. 
India's support of Russia on Ukraine is not just realpolitik or due to military. A groundswell of support is there within the population itself.The USSR invested in similar goodwill projects with India for decades, and the goodwill stays even now that Russia is a pale shadow of it's past. For example, whenever space exploration is discussed on any forum in India, the USSR is automatically mentioned ,as the first Indian cosmonaut travelled in a USSR craft to space. 
That is how " soft" power has its uses, if the time and place is appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Chinese scientists and engineers are considering sending a robotic probe to collect dust and rocks from the far side of the moon, an ambitious endeavor that will likely make it a world's first, said a senior space agency official. #ChinaTech https://bit.ly/37GhKNQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518137675835797505


----------



## JSCh

China's Mars rover Zhurong has spent 342 Martian days and traveled 1,921m on the red planet's surface; the lunar rover Yutu-2 has resumed work for the 42nd lunar day and traveled 1,181m on the far side of the moon, according to China National Space Administration on Sunday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521081565572255744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

JSCh said:


> China's Mars rover Zhurong has spent 342 Martian days and traveled 1,921m on the red planet's surface; the lunar rover Yutu-2 has resumed work for the 42nd lunar day and traveled 1,181m on the far side of the moon, according to China National Space Administration on Sunday.


How come the mars rover has travelled more distance than the lunar rover eventhough the Mars rover started operating about 2 years after the lunar one ? 
Seems the lunar rover is VERY VERY SLOW or something .


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

mike2000 is back said:


> How come the mars rover has travelled more distance than the lunar rover eventhough the Mars rover started operating about 2 years after the lunar one ?
> Seems the lunar rover is VERY VERY SLOW or something .


Lunar rover is only on half the time. It doesn't operate during lunar night which is very long. It only has electronics for bootup from a wake signal.

Mars Rover is on all the time. It recharges batteries every Mars day which is about the same as Earth days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

mike2000 is back said:


> How come the mars rover has travelled more distance than the lunar rover eventhough the Mars rover started operating about 2 years after the lunar one ?
> Seems the lunar rover is VERY VERY SLOW or something .


Conditions is a lot harsher on the moon because of the extreme temperature differences.

Beside shutting down at least half a earth month during lunar night because too cold, hibernation is also required during mid-noon of lunar day because too hot.

So far, only three countries has been successful in their attempt in landing and operating lunar rover - USSR, US and China.

But the US operated rovers were human/astronaut driven and have only short stay that avoid the extreme temperature.

Therefore only two countries had operate semi or autonomous moon rover, the USSR and China.

And Yutu-2 hold the record of longest stay and is still on-going.


----------



## JSCh

Commercial space company Landspace(蓝箭航天)’s medium-scale and low-cost ZQ(朱雀/VermillionBird)-2 Y1 rocket finished production tests and ready to roll out from factory. It has 49.5m height, 3.35m diameter, lift-off propulsion 268t, lift-off mass 216t, 6t LEO, 2.2-4t SSO.
The specs of ZQ-2 rocket and its TQ(天雀/SkySparrow) LOX-LCH4 liquid rocket engine. Launch date TBA. Source: https://share.api.weibo.cn/share/303195103,4765075250086656.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521538239437447173

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CHES: a space-borne astrometric mission for the detection of habitable planets of the nearby solar-type... 
[EPA] 
http://arxiver.moonhats.com/2022/05/12/ches-a-space-borne-astrometric-mission-for-the-detection-of-habitable-planets-of-the-nearby-solar-type-stars-epa/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524588343526256640


----------



## JSCh

Uncover the inside structure of China's Tiangong space station: With a 110-m3 activity space, Tiangong, planned to be completed by year-end, has 6 sleeping areas and 2 hygiene areas, which meet the needs for the long-term stay of 3 people and short-term stay of 6 people.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529749187499155459

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

South China’s Hainan will begin construction of a commercial space launch site by the end of June, implementing the development of the Wenchang International Aerospace City, said an official with the Wenchang International Aerospace City Administration. 
https://bit.ly/3MVvVOf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530111571531268096


----------



## JSCh

China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (#FAST) for the 1st time found a persistently active repeating fast radio burst (FRB) in a metal-poor dwarf galaxy 3 bln light-yrs away, which is also 2nd of its kind ever found in human history.https://go.nature.com/3O6XPXJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534732022995988481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534588571943899140


----------



## JSCh

China plans to launch an ambitious space solar power plant programme in 2028, two years ahead of the original schedule, according to scientists involved in the project.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534120825623695361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Today is the first anniversary of ORIGIN SPACE's launch of Yangwang-1 optical & NUV space telescope. It has completed the world's first optical all-sky survey by a commercial space telescope in the past year.
HD image in this link: https://cnspace.dev/p/hd-images.html
AND more Yangwang telescopes are coming! ORIGIN SPACE plans to build a constellation of 10 space telescopes by 2023.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535495204823650304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

There's some reporting that the 500-meter aperture FAST radio telescope in Guizhou, China has detected candidates for signals from extraterrestrial intelligence, including a suspicious signal from exoplanet target observation data. This is interesting, but don't get too excited.

"The possibility that the suspicious signal is some kind of radio interference is also very high, and it needs to be further confirmed or ruled out. This may be a long process," Zhang Tongjie, chief scientist of China ET Civilization Research Group told Science & Technology Daily

Source: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/BtLLCb0GlPxjmhbAz5pUOw…. 
FAST will be useful for SETI as it has a larger sky observation sky area than Arecibo did, very high sensitivity esp. for low frequencies, and 19 beams that receive signals from different areas of the sky.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536627739276492802


----------



## JSCh

Groundbreaking ceremony of world's highest altitude planetarium, Tibet Planetarium, was held on June 12 in Lhasa. The new planetarium, expected to be completed in 2 years, will have world's largest refracting telescope with diameter of 1m.
The telescope will be 1.06m in diameter, larger than the current largest refracting telescope: the 40-inch refractor in Yerkes Observatory. In addition to astronomical observations, it will also be part of the monitoring network of space objects & debris.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536787765089538048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China plans to launch an ambitious space solar power plant programme in 2028, two years ahead of the original schedule, according to scientists involved in the project.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534120825623695361View attachment 853308​


China's building of its space-based solar power station (SSPS) has achieved a new milestone, as a Chinese research team announced recently that the ground recipient verification system has passed examination, proving breakthroughs in key technology.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537978404615618560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China develops new coating for spacecraft thermal control

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538725828200120320


----------



## JSCh

Tianzhou-3 cargo ship's space debris detection payload acquired 1000s of images in orbit, verified high-sensitivity detection optical system w/ large field of view, in-orbit detection & recognition algorithm and processing of dark space targets etc. Source:https://share.api.weibo.cn/share/319209159,4789012461784489.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545675554011041792


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> South China’s Hainan will begin construction of a commercial space launch site by the end of June, implementing the development of the Wenchang International Aerospace City, said an official with the Wenchang International Aerospace City Administration.
> https://bit.ly/3MVvVOf
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530111571531268096


----------



## JSCh

China’s “compound eye” radar project started construction in Chongqing, which will be the world’s longest detection range tool after completion. It will be able to observe asteroids and terrestrial planets within 150 million km.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545993068851015681








China begins construction on world’s most far-reaching radar system, to boost defense against near-Earth asteroid impact - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## JSCh

Scheduled to be launched coming October.
China launched a naming event on Mon for its 1st satellite for #solar physics study, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) is a mission dedicated to solar physics and is the 1st Chinese satellite for solar physics study.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546320874273288192


----------



## JSCh

China is considering a nuclear-powered mission to #Neptune @universetoday https://doi.org/gqg6w2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546862720300904448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Astronomers Have Spotted a Record-Breaking Magnetic Field in Space, And It's Epic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547866925094486025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544456260568829953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Scientists at Huazhong University of Science and Technology are proposing to use lunar soil to make buildings at the moon. The egg-shaped design provides a living area on top and a work area below. The team produced the first model using 3D printing technique recently.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548137846111870976

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

科技日报​22-8-27 13:42​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【航天推进迎来核动力：#我国首个空间核反应堆通过验收#】8月25日，由中国科学院院士吴宜灿牵头的国家重点研发计划“兆瓦级超小型液态金属冷却空间核反应堆电源” 顺利通过了科技部组织的项目综合绩效评价。​​专家组认为，该项目成果形成了一套技术参数处于国际先进水平的兆瓦级锂冷空间核反应堆电源创新设计，建成了锂冷空间核反应堆非核集成原理样机，运行温度为同类装置国际最高，在设计软件及数字样机、关键设备工艺样件、集成原理样机等方面取得系列研究成果，为我国空间核反应堆电源的研发提供了一条可供选择的技术路线，有助于推动我国航天与核能技术创新发展。（科技日报记者 吴长锋 受访者供图）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
22-8-27 13:42 from Weibo

*[Aerospace propulsion ushered in nuclear power: China's first space nuclear reactor development plan passed acceptance]*

On August 25, the national key research and development plan "megawatt-scale ultra-small liquid metal cooling space nuclear reactor power supply" led by Wu Yican, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, successfully passed comprehensive performance evaluation organized by the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The expert panel believes the plan have formed a set of innovative power supply designs for megawatt-class lithium-cooled space nuclear reactors whose technical parameters are at the international advanced level. A non-nuclear integrated lithium-cooled space nuclear reactor prototype was built, its operating temperature is the highest in the world for similar devices. A series of research results have been achieved in design software and digital model, key equipment process prototypes, and integration principle prototypes, which are used for the research and development of China's space nuclear reactor. It provides a viable technical route and helps to push innovation and development of China's aerospace nuclear energy technologies. (Photo provided by the interviewee, Wu Changfeng, reporter of Science and Technology Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China航天​​22-9-5 20:06​发布于 海南​​【航天科技集团六院9月5日两款发动机成功试车】9月5日，航天科技六院集团25吨级闭式膨胀循环氢氧发动机首次整机热试车圆满成功，这是世界上最大规模的闭式膨胀循环发动机试车，标志着重型运载火箭关键技术之一的闭式膨胀循环氢氧发动机研制取得重大突破。​9月5日上午，航天科技集团六院165所凤州试验区502号试车台，首次完成大推力液氧煤油泵后摆发动机长程研制试车。本次试车系该试车台建台以来承担的第22种型号发动机试验任务,也是继2005年10月后，时隔17年再次承担大推力液氧煤油发动机研制试验任务，标志着165所正式具备大推力液氧煤油发动机两地试车能力。​​*China Aerospace*
22-9-5 20:06
Posted in Hainan

[The Sixth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group successfully tested two engines on September 5]

On September 5, the 25-ton closed expansion cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine of the Sixth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group was successfully tested for the first time. This is the world's most powerful closed-expansion-cycle engine test run, marking a major breakthrough in the development of a closed-expansion-cycle hydrogen-oxygen engine, one of the key technologies for heavy-duty launch vehicles.

On the morning of September 5th, the 165th Institute of the Sixth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group at Test bench No. 502 in Fengzhou Experimental Zone, completed the long-range development test of the high-thrust post-pump gimbal liquid oxygen kerosene engine for the first time. This test is the 22nd type of engine test task undertaken by the test bench since its establishment. It is also the first time in 17 years since October 2005 to undertake the development and test task of high-thrust liquid oxygen kerosene engine, marking that 165 engines are officially equipped with High-thrust liquid oxygen kerosene engine test run capability in two places.







SCMP reported on the plan for the YF-79 engine Jan 2022.








China space programme plans year of milestones for Long March 9 engines


The YF-79 will be one of the world’s most powerful when completed and is on schedule for whole-of-machine testing in 2022.




www.scmp.com






https://archive.ph/1AHyo


----------



## JSCh

China Discovers New Mineral in Moon for First Time: CNSA​


----------



## JSCh

China conducts first flight test for domestically developed reusable liquid rocket engine​By Deng Xiaoci
Published: Sep 14, 2022 12:42 AM





Photo: Wechat account of the 6th Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation

China's aerospace technology researchers announced Tuesday that for the first time the country has conducted a verification flight test on a domestically developed reusable liquid oxygen kerosene engine. The successful maiden flight test marks a major breakthrough in engine reusability development, the Global Times learned from the developers.

The reusable engine model was developed by Xi'an Aerospace Propulsion Institute, a subsidiary of the 6th Academy of the state-owned aerospace giant China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

In the verification flight test, the engine first served as the main engine in the maiden flight and after being inspected and maintained, successfully supported another repeated flight test, realizing the reuse of liquid rocket propulsion for the first time in the country's aerospace history, according to the Xi'an-based developers.

Zhang Xiaojun, head of the Xi'an-based institute, said it showed that engine reusability technology in the country has reached a practical use stage, and he vowed that they will continue to explore technology solutions in order to provide robust support for the country's space program.

The Xi'an institute did not reveal the thrust of the engine or what launch vehicle was deployed in the flight test as of press time. The CASC Sixth Academy told the Global Times that further details concerning the test would be released on Wednesday.

The US Space Shuttle Maine Engine (SSME) achieved partial reusability in the 1980s, but the SSME did not reach its designed capability of being reusable for 55 flights in practice before its retirement with the Space Shuffle in 2011. According to Mark Adler, a former NASA JPL system engineer, each Space Shuttle Main Engine was designed for 55 flights but they actually flew an average of about 10 flights each.

Technology developed by SpaceX known as the reusable vertical takeoff, vertical landing rocket (VTVL) which conducted a successful landing in 2015 and at a sea platform in 2016 marked the latest development of reusable launch vehicle technology in the 21st century.

China's new generation medium-sized launch vehicle Long March-8 made a successful maiden flight in December 2020. It is believed to have the potential to be reusable in the future. According to plans revealed by the CASC, the first stage of Long March-8 is expected to become reusable 10 times by 2025, and by 2035, the entire rocket is expected to be reusable.

Long March-8's enhanced variant in the future could be the first Chinese rocket to become a VTVL launcher, space observers said.









China conducts first flight test for domestically developed reusable liquid rocket engine - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## JSCh

MBRSC and the China National Space Administration sign a Memorandum of Understanding to collaborate on future Moon missions involving the landing of an MBRSC rover aboard a CNSA lander.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570732806422269959


----------



## JSCh

China releases first batch of research from Mars exploration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571416233374883840


----------



## JSCh

科工力量​​22-9-22 15:45​发布于 上海​来自 微博 weibo.com​​#霍尔推进系统首次成功完成低轨卫星升轨任务#​​近日，由航天科技集团五院502所研制的300瓦霍尔推进系统成功完成某低轨卫星的升轨任务，将卫星轨道提升近300公里。这是我国采用电推进系统首次完整执行低轨卫星的变轨任务，验证了全电推进低轨星座卫星的变轨能力。此次任务的成功是我国电推进空间应用的又一次里程碑。​
*Scientific and technological strength*
22-9-22 15:45
Posted in Shanghai
from Weibo

*Hall propulsion system successfully completed the first low-orbit satellite orbit raising mission*

Recently, the 300-watt-Hall propulsion system developed by the 502 Institute of the Fifth Academy of Aerospace Science and Technology Group successfully completed the orbit-raising mission of a low-orbit satellite, raising the satellite orbit by nearly 300 kilometers. This is the first time that my country has used the electric propulsion system to complete the orbit change task of a low-orbit satellite, which verifies the orbit change capability of the all-electric propulsion low-orbit satellite. The success of this mission is another milestone in the space application of electric propulsion in my country.


----------



## JSCh

Astronomers unveil new—and puzzling—features of mysterious #fastradiobursts 
@unlvnews
@nature https://doi.org/gqvj2d

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572863858355671040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572846326085451777


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Regulator gives go-ahead to major Xinjiang telescope*
> By Zhang Zhihao | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-12 08:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans to build one of the world's largest moving single-dish radio telescopes in northwestern China have been given the green light, it was announced on Thursday.
> 
> The National Development and Reform Commission approved the Qitai Radio Telescope on Dec 26 and a timeline for construction is expected soon, said Jiang Chenfeng, a spokeswoman for the Xinjiang Astronomical Observatory.
> 
> The observatory and the Chinese Academy of Sciences will build the facility in Qitai county, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, which is seen as an ideal spot due to its high altitude, arid climate and lack of human activity.
> 
> Once completed, it will be one of the world's largest fully rotatable radio telescopes－at a diameter of 110 meters it will be slightly larger than the Green Bank Telescope in the United States and the Effelsberg Radio Telescope in Germany－as well as the largest movable radio telescope in Asia and a platform for international science cooperation.
> 
> Wang Na, head of the observatory, told Science and Technology Daily that the Qitai Radio Telescope will improve Xinjiang's fundamental research and innovation capabilities, be a centerpiece of the region's first world-class observatory, and attract more science talent to western China.
> 
> The main goals of the telescope will be detecting and studying pulsars, black holes, dark matter, gravitational waves and other stellar objects. It will also play a role in collecting orbit trajectory, space signals and key data for China's future manned space missions.
> 
> China houses the world's largest single-dish telescope－the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, known as FAST－in a natural basin in Pingtang county, Guizhou province.
> 
> The Qitai facility will be much smaller than FAST, but it will cover more than 75 percent of the sky and be able to track star positions due to its ability to move its dish, according to the observatory. Stationary telescopes can only detect the swath of the universe that passes directly overhead.
> 
> However, designing a large rotatable telescope is no easy task. Engineers must figure out how to steadily balance a telescope dish weighing thousands of tons and full of sensitive equipment at awkward angles, according to NASA data.
> 
> One hundred meters is about the maximum size for safely and accurately controlling a moving radio dish, the US space agency said. It added that operating a rotatable telescope can also be extremely expensive. The Green Bank Telescope costs about $10 million a year.


Finally construction start.

National Astronomical Observatories of China broke ground for world's largest 110-m Aperture Steerable Radio Telescope, QiTai radio Telescope (QTT), in Qitai County, Xinjiang. The construction is expected to take 6 years.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573049998752632833


----------



## JSCh

China’s Mars rover finds hints of catastrophic floods

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574650293370986499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574452997651922944


----------



## JSCh

Article has nothing to do with China space program, just interesting read.
How Should the World's Governments Respond if We Detect an Alien Civilization?
https://universetoday.com/157924/how-should-the-worlds-governments-respond-if-we-detect-an-alien-civilization/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577740553650929667


----------



## JSCh

Launch tomorrow.


JSCh said:


> Scheduled to be launched coming October.
> China launched a naming event on Mon for its 1st satellite for #solar physics study, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) is a mission dedicated to solar physics and is the 1st Chinese satellite for solar physics study.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546320874273288192


China’s first solar observatory aims to solve mysteries of the Sun’s eruptions

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578383267639730177


----------



## JSCh

Examining our options for automated in-orbit assembly of #largestructures https://doi.org/gq2p2h

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580935132021936128


----------



## JSCh

China, using its Large High Altitude Air Shower Observatory (LHAASO), High Energy Burst Searcher (HEBS), and Hard X-ray Modulation Telescope, has observed the brightest gamma-ray burst ever. The GRB 221009A is over 10 times brighter than the brightest gamma-ray burst seen before.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581830243496566784


----------



## JSCh

China’s Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) has discovered a giant atomic gas structure with a scale of about 2 mln light-years in the outer parts of Stephan's Quintet galaxy group. It is by far largest atomic gas structure ever detected in the universe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582910723964997633








A 0.6â€‰Mpc H i structure associated with Stephanâ€™s Quintet - Nature


Atomic hydrogen observations in the vicinity of Stephanâ€™s Quintet are reported, showing a large gaseous structure of around 0.6â€‰Mpc in size in the velocity range of 6,550â€“6,750â€‰kmâ€‰sâˆ’1.




www.nature.com


----------



## JSCh

China's largest-thrust vacuum liquid oxygen-methane engine has successfully completed its 1st full-system hot fire test which lasted 20 seconds. The engine, codenamed TQ-15A, has a vacuum thrust of up to 836 kN and is the 2nd-stage main engine for the 2nd batch of ZQ-2 rocket.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582924816549642240


----------



## JSCh

A proposal for monitoring potentially hazardous near-Earth asteroids


An enormous number of near-Earth asteroids (NEAs) orbit around the sun, and among them, 2,072 NEAs are recorded in the Minor Planet Center (MPC) database as potential hazardous near-Earth asteroids (PHAs). These PHAs frequently make close approaches to Earth's orbit, and therefore, the hazard...




phys.org


----------



## JSCh

TanSat's first attempt to detect human-caused CO2 is successful
https://doi.org/gq4mf8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584916749165756418


----------



## JSCh

Scientists investigate using lunar soils to sustainably supply #oxygen and fuels on the #moon
https://doi.org/gq5hf7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586048340676026375


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 科技日报​24分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【重型火箭之基！我国500吨级火箭发动机全工况半系统试车成功】记者从中国航天科技集团六院获悉，该院研制的500吨级液氧煤油火箭发动机，于3月5日取得全工况半系统试车的圆满成功。这标志着我国500吨级重型运载火箭发动机关键技术攻关取得重要突破，为后续重型运载火箭工程研制打下坚实基础。​​据介绍，此次试验是该型发动机除推力装置之外，组件配套完整的系统试车，也是该型发动机首次全工况试车。试车启动、转级、变工况与关机过程工作平稳，验证了发动机设计、制造和试验方案，为下一步进行发动机整机试车等研制工作奠定了基础。​​该发动机是目前世界上推力最大的双管推力室发动机，采用全数字化设计与管理，相比120吨级液氧煤油高压补燃发动机，推力增大了3倍，比冲提高了3%，推质比提高了25%，发动机综合性能指标达到世界先进水平。（张平 科技日报记者 付毅飞）​
> *Science and Technology Daily*
> 24 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> [The foundation of a heavy rocket! China's 500-ton rocket engine successful cold test run]
> 
> The reporter learned from the Sixth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation that the 500-ton liquid oxygen kerosene rocket engine developed by the Academy has achieved on March 5 a successful cold test run. This marks an important breakthrough in the key technology of China's 500-ton heavy-duty launch vehicle engine, laying a solid foundation for the engineering development of subsequent heavy-duty launch vehicle.
> 
> According to reports, this test is a complete system test run of the engine except the thrust component. It is also the first full-condition cold test run of this type of engine. The start-up, shifting, changing conditions and shutdown process of the test run worked smoothly, which verified the engine design, manufacturing and test plans, and laid the foundation for the next step of the engine test run and other development work.
> 
> This engine is currently the world’s most powerful dual combustion chamber, dual-nozzle engine developed with fully digital design and management. Compared to the current 120-ton liquid oxygen kerosene high pressure staged combustion engine, the thrust has been increased by 3 times, the specific impulse has increased by 3%, the thrust to weight ratio has increased by 25%, and the engine's comprehensive performance indicators have reached the world advanced level. . (Zhang Ping Science and Technology Daily reporter Fu Yifei)
> 
> View attachment 722146​


Congratulations! A Chinese research institute successfully completes the first test on the country’s self-developed liquid rocket engine with a maximum thrust of 500 tons after nearly ten years of research and devt, representing a great breakthrough in key technologies.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588844730422394881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

AT-1B sub orbital plane concept at Zhuhai Air Show via 微博/AC一派胡言侯东渐
The plane made its maiden flight at 0716 2021

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589084712202801152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> LHAASO is just the first in a batch of observatories taking shape across the Tibetan Plateau, which might one day rival the high, dry, Atacama Desert in Chile as a home for premier observatories. IHEP's Ali CMB Polarization Telescope (AliCPT), under construction in the plateau's west, will start its hunt for signs of primordial gravitational waves next year. This year, the National Space Science Center will begin to build the Daocheng Solar Radio Telescope (DSRT), which will study the sun's violent outbursts. And the National Astronomical Observatories of China (NAOC) in Beijing is studying sites on the northwestern rim of the plateau for a 12-meter Large Optical-Infrared Telescope (LOT), larger than any existing telescope.


World’s largest solar telescope array is now complete

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592131864688484353


----------



## JSCh

China on Monday released the first image captured by the Hard X-ray Imager (HXI) onboard the country's Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) or Kuafu-1. The image shows an M-class solar flare that occurred in mid-November.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595286017468243969


----------



## JSCh

China航天​

22-11-22 22:17​发布于 海南​​空间高效自由活塞斯特林热电转换装置作为空间站“梦天”实验舱舱内的验证项目之一，安装在航天基础试验机柜内。作为独立系统试验模块，是目前国内最先进的空间能源转换装置。​斯特林热电转换装置可将放射性同位素热能转换为电能，属于“动态”空间同位素电源系统中最先进的技术，相较于传统的“静态”同位素温差转换电源技术，具有高效率、高比功率等显著特点。目前，国际上尚未开展斯特林热电转换技术的空间应用。此次”梦天“空间科学试验的目的是为了进一步验证在空间环境下该项技术的适应性及可靠性，获得该技术在轨飞行应用数据，进而结合在轨飞行试验数据优化工程样机，加快飞行样机的研制，为我国空间先进电源技术的发展提供技术支持，为未来“深空探测”计划提供技术储备。(兰州空间技术物理研究所)​
*China Aerospace*
22-11-22 22:17 Posted in Hainan

As one of the verification items in the "Mengtian" experimental cabin of the space station, the space-efficient free-piston Stirling thermoelectric conversion device is installed in the aerospace basic test cabinet. As an independent system test module, it is currently the most advanced space energy conversion device in China.

The Stirling thermoelectric conversion device can convert radioactive isotope heat energy into electrical energy. It belongs to the most advanced technology in the "dynamic" space isotope power supply system. Compared with the traditional "static" isotope temperature difference conversion power supply technology, it has high efficiency, high specific power. and other notable features. At present, the space application of Stirling thermoelectric conversion technology has not been carried out internationally. The purpose of this "Mengtian" space science experiment is to further verify the adaptability and reliability of this technology in the space environment, obtain the application data of this technology in orbital flight, and then optimize the engineering prototype based on the data of the orbital flight test, and accelerate The development of the flight prototype provides technical support for the development of my country's space advanced power supply technology, and provides technical reserves for the future "deep space exploration" program. (Lanzhou Institute of Space Technology Physics)


----------



## JSCh

The third batch of experiment samples from China's space station, including new rice seeds produced in space, was delivered on Sunday, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). It is the world's first time to harvest rice seeds in orbit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599597373193302016


----------



## JSCh

A strange blast of radiation from space may upend how we categorise such flashes, called gamma ray bursts. It seems to come from a black hole forming surprisingly slowly after two stars merge, indicating a gap in our understanding of black holes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600949468215615488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600644072477270026


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China on Monday released the first image captured by the Hard X-ray Imager (HXI) onboard the country's Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) or Kuafu-1. The image shows an M-class solar flare that occurred in mid-November.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595286017468243969


The first batch of images taken by China's Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S), nicknamed Kuafu-1, was released on Tuesday in Beijing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602537091115536385


----------



## JSCh

CASC conducted first test of a hydrogen fueled Continuous Detonation Rocket Engine (OHCDRE)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611372671811616770


----------

